#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-08
<artus> xopek: причем тут права? он от рута их окрыть не может
<artus> Imago-001: вобщем у тя продолжает плющить винт.. или найди новый шнурок проверь .. или прощайся с ним )
<xopek> да
<Imago-001> а почему это только сейчас дало о себе знать?
<Imago-001> до того как прикупил сегодня новый винт, старый работал нормально
<artus> Imago-001: ну зна шнурок помер )
<xopek> руки ни те к винту
<artus> вобщем купи новый шлейф )
<Imago-001> а может быть такое что разъём sata раздолбался?
<artus> xopek: причем тут руки?
<Imago-001> http://paste.org.ru/?6qt13t напоследок, блин)
<artus> xopek: а точнее причем они к этому Nov  8 05:34:04 cern kernel: [ 1444.911404] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 02 2b f6 23 00 00 08 00
<xopek> artus, виш чо грит? мб сата-разъем раздолбался... чо как не руки?
<artus> Nov  8 05:34:04 cern kernel: [ 1444.911430] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled error code
<artus> Nov  8 05:34:04 cern kernel: [ 1444.911432] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET
<artus> xopek: ну сату раздолбать как бе проблематично) а шнурки они да ))) у меня 1н тож отваливалсо) пришлось поменять)
<xopek> artus, тоже руки)
<Imago-001> таки нужно именно sata кабель или мб это кабель питания барахлит?
<xopek> все может
<Imago-001> оптимистично...
<xopek> все поменять. прочекать хард. попробовать
<artus> руки тут причем ? если шнурку который у меня помер было стопитцот лет и дерхался он хоть и часто по необходимости но акуратно
<xopek> artus, поему шнурку тоже стопицот лет и он жив и здоров...
<xopek> шнурок к которум "внешние" харды цепляю
<artus> ну из 3х у меня 1 ток помер
<xopek> у мне ни один)
<xopek> какбэ разницу чуэшь?)
<Imago-001> так-с, я тут один нашёл, пойду пробовать менять
<xopek> да лан
<artus> возьми с полки пирожок
<xopek> шучу
<artus> ))
<xopek> у меня ваще пата
<xopek> но все же я не считаю ошибку помиранием контроллера\харда
<xopek> и я иду спать) шест утра вже. бай.
<Yuretsz> Товарищи, подскажите где этот коварный наутилус хранит иконки файлов?
<artus> ненаю ) нима наутилуса )
<Yuretsz> Зашел с другого компа на папку фильмами по nfs, и тот nautilus все иконки похерил
<Yuretsz> Теперь на моем компе иконок тупо нет
<Yuretsz> Значит он как-то в папку\файл прописывает
<Imago-001> смена шлейфа не помогла
<Imago-001> скорее даже наоборот, теперь вообще только пара файлов видна)
<artus> ну тагды винт )
<Imago-001> дык а какого чёрта он тогда сломался именно в тот момент, когда я подключил второй?!
<artus> он сломалсо когда ты шлейфы начал дергать)
<Imago-001> ты имеешь в виду разъём на винте?
<artus> по ходу
<artus> пробовал менять местами с большим винтом ?
<Imago-001> да, недавно делал
<Imago-001> и да, нормально что после выключения компа, слышно небольшое гудение от винчестера?
<Imago-001> звук как будто диски останавливаются
<artus> ыыы
<artus> точно приплыл )
<Imago-001> на протяжение секунд трёх
<artus> выруби его нафиг
<artus> пока он вообще не помер)
<Imago-001> ну работает вполне тихо
<artus> да он у тя постоянно отваливаетцо
<artus> отруби от греха подальше
<Imago-001> короче и правда, пойду спать
<Imago-001> спасибо за помощь
<artus> потом на свежую голову сделаеш образ с него .. и образ будеш ковырять
<artus> ога ) снов )
<Yuretsz> Кто нибудь знает как можно добавить в Ubuntu кастомную раскладку клавиатуры?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, тут?
<artus> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, статейки пописать не хочешь) ?
<artus> о чем?
<inkvizitor68sl> а это уже сам решай)
<inkvizitor68sl> могу, конечно, статьи на перевод давать
<artus> те главное статьи? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> нет)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, http://debian.pro/243
<artus> ну мона конечно ) могу про openvpn )) я его каакраз побидил)
<inkvizitor68sl> )
<inkvizitor68sl> зарегаешься?
<artus> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, тогда пни
<inkvizitor68sl> автора выдам
<artus> уже )
<artus> inkvizitor68sl:
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, а ник?
<artus> угадай)
<inkvizitor68sl> а, нашёл
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, поменял
<inkvizitor68sl> http://debian.pro/wp-admin/post-new.php
<artus> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, тогда как напишешь - пни меня... сразу не публикуй)
<inkvizitor68sl> если что то писать будешь
<artus> я в черновик )
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> блин... опять я засиделся... слегка хД
<artus> хех)
<inkvizitor68sl> "А сейчас я расскажу, что мы делаем для того, чтобы сделать Windows еще более бесплатной... Ой... [взрыв смеха и апплодисменты] ...безопасной! [еще больше смеха и апплодисментов]" (с) Игорь Шаститко, представитель M$ на одесской
<inkvizitor68sl> FOSS Sea 2009
<artus> ыыыы
<inkvizitor68sl> http://ibash.org.ru/quote.php?id=13795 damn ><
<artus> ыыы
<newbie> привет всем
<chelaxe> ping
<ubuntuhelp> chelaxe, Failed!
<chelaxe> ку
<FoxMulder77> ghbdt
<FoxMulder77> привеь
<lorgus> hi all
<lorgus> какой командой из терминала виртуальная машина запускается ???
<lorgus> virtualbox
<lorgus> страна спит ????
<xJericho> lorgus а зачем из терминала то?
<lorgus> вопрос... накрылся привод сд.... не пишет.... как создать имитацию сд привода, что бы залить туда исо
<lorgus> и оттуда сделать проапргрейдить бубунту до след версии... на том компе инета нет
<lorgus> xJericho: ^^^^
<lorgus> виртуалбокс как оказалось не то...
<xJericho> флэшка есть свободная?
<lorgus> gmount  не обнаруживает новый дистр
<lorgus> нет
<lorgus> эх...
<xJericho> нйди флешку создай загрузочную и установи на другом компе убунту как и хотел
<FoxMulder77> +1
<FoxMulder77> или внешний сидюк монанайти
<FoxMulder77> или инет подцепи 0_0
<lorgus> xJericho: второй дешь флэшку ищу... хз где она... =0(((
<FoxMulder77> 0_о
<FoxMulder77> вай фай то нету?
<xJericho> гыыыы
<FoxMulder77> мда выхадные какие то злополучные
<lorgus> нету
<FoxMulder77> у мя друг об автобус поломался
<lorgus> тоеп блютуз есть
<FoxMulder77> ты флешку потерял...
<FoxMulder77> ппц какойто
<xJericho> а у меня похмелье после ДР )
<xJericho> и не советую тебе чувак переходить на 10.10
<xJericho> глюковатая она
<xJericho> 10.4.1 в самый раз будет
<FoxMulder77> согласен
<FoxMulder77> да и ничего особенного там не обновили
<xJericho> +1 хотя чето новенькое там есть
<FoxMulder77> ога, тока до сих пор прокси настройки не могут нормально сделать приходица руками
<FoxMulder77> йа тут чо подумал... в бортовой пк вшить бубунту
<FoxMulder77> интересная тема получится?
<FoxMulder77> или это долпоепство
<FoxMulder77> >.<
<Magik> Пгивет пагни
<NiCloAy> там и так наверно какойнить linux стоит
<FoxMulder77> в вазе тогда полюбому виндовс стоит
<SergeyIT> FoxMulder77, в вазу обычно цветы ставят (
<FoxMulder77> ахахаха =)))
<FoxMulder77> SergeyIT: Лада-Ваз
<Gerard1> А... тогда в вазе глюк микропрограмма
<Gerard1> на бракованных транзисторах
<SergeyIT> FoxMulder77, ааа... в моей ладе точно окна есть )
<FoxMulder77> оу
<FoxMulder77> у мя еще наверна 95 виндовс стоит
<FoxMulder77> все время ломается
<SergeyIT> FoxMulder77, значит не умеешь готовить
<FoxMulder77> думаю, заказать с японии с линуксом
<SergeyIT> а кто знает какие приличные проги японского происхождения?
<FoxMulder77> toyota
<NiCloAy> SergeyIT: написаные японцами ?
<NiCloAy> помню мне привезли ноутбук sony p70 с японии, 2 часа пытался настроить винду, и потом еще больше трахался чтоб поставить линукс. - там c usb флеш не загрузиться было. - только из за этого внешний сидюк покупал.
<ProKtor> Всем привет
<dima_> Здрасти!!!!!!!!!!
<dima_> 7 раз переставил систему - не помогло :(
<NiCloAy> на 8й обязательно получтся :)
<dima_> неа - плюнул я на этот VPN
<NiCloAy> у меня тоже с vpn траблы.
<dima_> мне вчера пообещали что на 7й получится :)
<dima_> а что у тебя?
<NiCloAy> да просто не конектится, по логам смотрел гуглил.. - нихт. - с винды все  ок.
<dima_> NiCloAy: быть может я пока со свим мозг мучал - на твой ответ нашёл?
<NiCloAy> врядли.. - у меня там неявная ошибка.
<dima_> NiCloAy: ты по VPN идёшь из дома в рабочую сетку?
<NiCloAy> да
<dima_> на работе pppt
<dima_> ?
<NiCloAy> иногда заходит иногда нет.. - есть подозрение на канал
<NiCloAy> угу
<dima_> тоесть PPTP
<NiCloAy> может из за mtu или еще какойнить фигни
<dima_> NiCloAy:  мчапы и шифрование выставил?
<NiCloAy> dima_: да это все да, - я ж говорю - иногда заходит иногда нет.
<dima_> попробуй использовать утилиту настройки http://www.webmin.com/
<NiCloAy> в интернетах пишут, что некоторые после апгрейда не могут по vpn зайти
<NiCloAy> dima_: не.. не то.. там vpn на роутерах.
<dima_> я дохожу до получения IP и всё - появляется новый сетевой интерфейс с IP рабочей сети, а никого в сети не вижу :(
<NiCloAy> dima_: ну это то фигня :) надо таблицу роутингов прописать.
<dima_> можешь подсказать как?
<NiCloAy> ты в гуи настраиваешь?
<dima_> в вебмине
<NiCloAy> стой..
<NiCloAy> webmin - это же для настройки сервисов.
<dima_> ага
<dima_> стою
<dima_> даже сижу :)
<NiCloAy> а что ты настраиваешь клиента или сервера?
<dima_> клиента конечно ;)
<NiCloAy> ну нах тогда вебмин ?
<dima_> PPTP VPN Client
<NiCloAy> network-manager-pptp
<dima_> а та хрень что в kubuntu для VPN вообще не нажимает подключить
<NiCloAy> ну ладно.. можешь и через вебмин.. ща - посмотрм как через rute --add сделать.
<dima_> блин спасибище, - а если через него сделать, то всё равно после подключения к работе у меня локально интернета не будет?
<NiCloAy> почему не будет?
<NiCloAy> тебе нужно только для локальных компов ?
<NiCloAy> dima_: напиши адрес сетки и адрес ppp интерфейса
<dima_> ммм....    на работе есть сетка, и там есть VPN сервер, - вот мне нужна туда, - там есть мои серваки к которым в отпуске нада подключаться :)
<NiCloAy> dima_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<Guest48897> Всем привет
<Guest48897> нужна помощь в восстановлении жесткого диска после форматирования и удаления разделов...
<Guest48897> хочу раздел целиком восстановить
<Nebulosa> помолюсь за тебя..
<Guest48897> спасибо +)
<mva> качаешь sysrescuecd, пишешь на болванку или флешку, грузишься, запускаешь testdisk, ждёшь пару часов, радуешься жизни
<Guest48897> тестдиск я и так запускал.. он лишь файлы находит... у меня внешний hdd на 400ГГб.. вот его хочу восстановить, а внутренний на 40 и то забит весь
<mva> ты гонишь
<mva> файлы находит photorec
<mva> и то, он умеет делать unformat FAT'а
<Guest48897> ммм
<DarkMasterLonely> фсем ку
<yamamoto> привет
<hanna> всем доброго утречка
<DarkMasterLonely> ку =)
<portos> Всем привет
<SergeyIT> времени суток доброго дня!
<Zalexi> привет
<berk20301> всем приветЁ
<berk20301> мужики хочу научиться писать скрипты для облегчения администрирование компов.
<SergeyIT> пиши!
<berk20301> но как ?
<berk20301> ведь я в этом деле не то что чайник а....
<SergeyIT> сначала можно на бумажке
<berk20301> не серьезно... посоветуйте сайтик
<SergeyIT> на форуме вроде ссылки были
<berk20301> лан
<berk20301> буду ковыряться...
<Nebulosa> berk20301: !google Bash Advanced Scripting Guide
<berk20301> спасибо
<ceval> re
<ceval> re
<Gaga_rin> утра
<ceval> да ПН утро жеско
<andersen> hello! (=
<Zalexi> привет
<z13> berk20301: админить компы под виндой?
<Gaga_rin> z13: а чо и "сервак" на хп хоум отличное решение
<chelaxe> z13: хайс
<z13> chelaxe: дарова
<z13> Gaga_rin: ты про что?
<ariezzy> Здрасьте. Какой лучше дистриб для нетбука ?
<ariezzy> Xubuntu норм ?
<z13> ariezzy: норм
<Gaga_rin> z13> berk20301: админить компы под виндой?
<Gaga_rin> ariezzy:  лучше лхде
<chelaxe> ariezzy: че за нетбук?
<ariezzy> atom 270 512 jpe
<ariezzy> 512 ОЗУ
<ariezzy> 1.6 ГГц
<chelaxe> моделька
<berk20301> Gaga_rin: z13 да
<berk20301> под виндой
<andersen> meego, moblin?
<z13> berk20301: почитай тут мою статейку. пригодится. http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/howto/script_to_copy_files_hawe_to_remote_pc
<chelaxe> ну и пупилинух
<ariezzy> Lenovo ideapad s9
<berk20301> спасибо, щас посмотрим
<Gaga_rin> ну ничего страшного венда очень хороший програмный продукт
<jham> любой, ariezzy
<chelaxe> 10.2" ну можно и убунту поставить вот я бы только память добавил
<Gaga_rin> ariezzy: ubuntu+lxde
<Gaga_rin> вроде было сразу с lxde
<chelaxe> Средняя цена: 1 230 руб. 0_о ariezzy чего это такой дешевый?
<chelaxe> упс... это чехол для него...
<digitex> прива народ
<Taurendil> всем привет! чем видео на айпод кидать можно?)
<FoxMulder77> айтюнсом
<FoxMulder77> инструкцию прочитай там еще много заморочек %)
<Taurendil> хех, это понятно, так он не работает же ни под вайном (сильно лагает и ничего не возможно сделать) ни на вирт машине
<FoxMulder77> грузи венду
<FoxMulder77> или ваще эппл ставь
<Taurendil> и то и другое извращение))
<FoxMulder77> иначе все тормозит или ваще не работает
<FoxMulder77> нету итюнса под бубу, только если мсузыку слушать
<Taurendil> у меня предложение: давайте напишем открытое письмо в мак с предложением делать айтюнс и под линуксы! смех конечно, но попробовать можно, рано или поздно все равно сделают
<FoxMulder77> разработки давно ведутся
<FoxMulder77> ifuse  и rhythmbox с плагином для iPod
<FoxMulder77> глянь мож чем поможет
<Taurendil> ритмбокс вертел уже и так и сяк) а ифуз еще предстоит
<Bitkovski> Привет всем
<Taurendil> q
<Bitkovski> Как 10.10 ??? чем отличается?
<z13> Bitkovski: двумя цифрами.
<Taurendil> когда уже гном новый будет?
<Taurendil> 11.04?
<andersen> 11.04-будет unity, не гном
<Bitkovski> unuty - это хто такое?
<andersen> кошерный оконный менеджер
<Taurendil> да? надо почитать хоть
<Bitkovski> на сколько кошерный?
<Taurendil> а гном чего? все?
<andersen> гном видимо надо будет устанвливать ручками
<Bitkovski> ну этим нас не удивишь
<Taurendil> ага)
<andersen> Bitkovski: на 100% кошерный
<Bitkovski> особенно после фряхи
<andersen> и будут вопросы типа: как обновить гном на убунту %)
<Bitkovski> тока ещё и осталось обгадить Ubuntu. Весело блин
<andersen> не не не не. как пропатчить гнома под убунту?
<FoxMulder77> gnome upgrade
<Viktor> privet rebyata
<SergeyIT> а девчата!
<Viktor> i dev4ata
<Viktor> xotya ya vse taki dymayu takix tyt ne mnogoa ))0
<SergeyIT> а чего не по-русски?
<SergeyIT> они побеждают не числом )
<Viktor> da vot trabl ustanovil buntu a pri ustanovke ne dobavil rus
<Viktor> a ne mogy naiti kak dobavit'
<SergeyIT> это как? и где?
<Viktor> esli podskajew plz
<Viktor> ny da tipo togo
<SergeyIT> System/Preferences/Keybord - layouts - add
<Viktor> plz
<Viktor> eto nado v terminale v rejime admina
<Viktor> ??
<Viktor> kak ego vkly4it'  zabil
<Taurendil> это меню
<Taurendil> не терминал
<SergeyIT> в меню на панели
<Viktor> a sps
<cartman__> hi all)
<SergeyIT> re
<cartman__> а как в 10.10 темы наgdm ставить?...
<cartman__> пипл, как в 10.10 темы на gdm ставить?
<Viktor> о отлично сергей таурендил спс
<Viktor> еще вопрос к уважаемой публике сколько места рекомендуется выделять для своп и для убунты??
<andersen> столько, сколько рамы
<Viktor> ето своп
<andersen> но если больше 2гб, - то пофиг
<andersen> у меня 2гб-своп не используется вообще
<Viktor> а если больше 2 гб может и своп не нужен&&
<Viktor> ?
<andersen> оставь гиг.
<Mks_> у меня вообще нету свопа, памяти 4 гига
<andersen> на всякий случай
<Viktor> ))
<Viktor> 4 гига ))
<Viktor> вин хр больше 3.2 кажется не использует продуктивно
<Mks_> если припрет, своп потом можно в файле организовать
<Viktor> а для бунты вообще для системы сколько?
<Viktor> если файлы медиа фильмы там и музыку я на нтфс храню
<Mks_> 10 гигов под корневой раздел - за глаза хватить должно
<Viktor> а в убунте гигантских мега приложения думаю ставить не прийдется (если такие бывают вообще)
<Viktor> спс
<Mks_> :)
<abra> ку
<iron_> ку
<DarkMasterLonely> ку ку
<SergeyIT> адмиральский час, только где-то далекооо.. ку-ку...ку-ку
<FoxMulder77> ку
<FoxMulder77> =) вовремя
<FoxMulder77> скоро конэц рапочего дня
<iron_> ребята подскажите за какое время можно выучить java?
<SergeyIT> iron_, а когда сдавать?
<iron_> в следуйщем семестре
<iron_> ну времени пол года есть
<aurodionov> всем доброе время суток
<aurodionov> аа
<Shesnok> День добрый ... помогите разобраться
<Shesnok> не могу победить злосчастную ошибку Modprobe Fatal no load ...линукс юзаю считанные дни, обычные рецепты как пофиксить ошибку не сработали (depmode -a и тд)
<SergeyIT> идет второй адмиральский час...
<cartman__> всем привет. еcть вопрос.. как в synaptic подключить св
<cartman__> всем привет. еcть вопрос.. как в synaptic подключить сdrom
<cartman__> вставляю диск, запускаю синаптик, edit - add cd-rom  и получаю E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<cartman__> есть здесь вообще кто-нибудь?
<chelaxe> да
<cartman__> chelaxe можешь помочь?
<chelaxe> хм а зачем ты сидюк к синаптику подключаешь?
<cartman__> на диске репозитарий.
<cartman__> и мне из него пакеты установить нужно..
<chelaxe> 0_о хм... ну не знаю я так еще не творил...
<chelaxe> а что пакеты так не ставятся?
<rapidsp> ну тырнета наверн нет
<chelaxe> таки как нет он же тут! 0_о
<cartman__> тырнет есть но он оч медленный...
<rapidsp> воо...
<rapidsp> :)
<cartman__> 3g если точнее быть
<chelaxe> уууу жесть
<cartman__> от мегафна...первые 2 гига скорость нормальная, а дальше 64 кбита.
<rapidsp> тут народ тырнетами избалованный, сидюки тока на картинках видели
<chelaxe> =D
<cartman__> х) суть в чем, установил 10.10 с cd, сейчас на руках есть dvd и с него хочу программы установить...ручками долго и нудно. а через синаптик никак)
<chelaxe> ... гугль?
<cartman__> гуглил..нашел подобную тему но нифига не втыкаю как это делается..http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=94192.0
<[Green]> приветы
<Tonius> мужики
<Tonius> помогите
<Tonius> тока что поставил убунту 10,10
<Tonius> делаю в консоли date
<cartman__> и?
<Tonius> вижу дату на норм русском
<Tonius> делаю в консоли date > 1
<Tonius> вижу в MCшке иероглифами
<chelaxe> прописать в /etc/apt/sources.list вот это:
<chelaxe> Код:
<chelaxe> deb file:/media/apt lucid main multiverse restricted universe
<Tonius> что дальше?
<chelaxe> cartman__ это тебе
<cartman__> а спс
<Tonius> а мне что..
<chelaxe> а что хочешь?
<Tonius> хочу чтобы в MCшке норм отображалось
<chelaxe> MCшке - эт еще че такое
<cartman__> а мне бы кнопку "сделать за****ь" :D
<chelaxe> cartman__ не забудь потом эту строку удалить ото он тя зае... потом до смерти
<Tonius> это GNU Midnight Commander
<cartman__> chelaxe thanx)
<chelaxe> 0_о мнг я такой не юзал... гугли
<portos> как в опен офисс сделать горизонтальный лист?
<Tonius> а что ты юзаешь чтобы в консоли работать, перемещать переименовывать редактировать файлО и всё такое ?
<chelaxe> cp, mv cd, ls -la
<Tonius> зашибись
<Tonius> попробуй mc )
<chelaxe> зачем?
<Tonius> упрости себе жизнь
<portos> о нашел)
<chelaxe> таки она и так проста
<Tonius> можно ещё проще)
<cartman__> chelaxe еще один вопрос. как это мне должно помочь? все равно в синаптике при добавлении диска получаю ошибку..
<chelaxe> ух не знаю мне привычно по старинке
<Tonius> ты ещё не попробовал, а уже говоришь
<chelaxe> cartman__: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /cdrom -t udf,iso9660 -o iocharset=utf8,noauto
<chelaxe> cartman__: это ты монтируешь его
<chelaxe> cartman__: проблема в том, что этот долбаный апт монтирует диск в /media/apt, а потом ломится за пакетами в /cdrom ну и конечно ничего там не находит.
<chelaxe> cartman__: вот тут все описано http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=94192.0
<cartman__> chelaxe я знаю я тебе эту ссылку дал
<chelaxe> cartman__: ну и пробуй как там в пред последнем посте написано
<kamyshovyy> q пипл
<cartman__> chelaxe я прописал эту строчку. все равно эффекта 0...ладно пошел googl'ить даьлше
<cartman__> kamyshovyy qq
<z13> есть кто с Ивделя?
<chelaxe> z13: o5 перезапустить чо нить
<z13> chelaxe: не. надо знать кто в городе кроме УСИ инет раздает.
<cartman__> chelaxe та же шняга..
<chelaxe> cartman__: ну тут я те не помощник... у мя и диска нет под рукой пошаманить
<mva> cartman__, 1) а что, из интернета качать мама запрещает?
<mva> тот софт, что на DVD уже давно протух
<mva> 2) $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list и пиши туда свой диск. какой синтаксис - можешь в мане глянуть
<mva> ca
<mva> cartman__,
<mva> [19:36:05] <mva>  cartman__, 1) а что, из интернета качать мама запрещает?
<mva> [19:36:13] <mva>  тот софт, что на DVD уже давно протух
<mva> [19:36:44] <mva>  2) $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list и пиши туда свой диск. какой синтаксис - можешь в мане глянуть
<cartman__> mva,интернеты тухлые.. 64 кбита.
<mva> и что? :)
<mva> я на 64 кбитах KDE из SVN качал и ставил
<cartman__> я не настолько мазохист..
<mva> да, конечно, лучше протухший софт юзать :)
<cartman__> и я о том же.. да и не такой уж и тухлый..10 октября...
<nolka> еа!
<cartman__> mva а можно по буковкам разъяснить что делать?...я на ubuntu 2 недели.
<nolka> печаль =(
<mva> и что?
<nolka> щас он тебе как разъяснит :D
<mva> cartman__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#CD-ROM/DVD
<nolka> mva, кстати, когда там квирк 4.0 стабильный выйдет уже? :
<nolka> :)
<mva> для кого написано?
<mva> nolka, 4.0 - никогда уже, наверное, скорее всего сразу 4.1 будет
<cartman__> mva извиняюсь, ушел читать...=)
<mva> хотя, могут еще поменять решение
<nolka> мм.....
<nolka> скоро 4.1 появится? :)
<mva> в убунте - не знаю
<nolka> вообще :)
<mva> хотя пока и когда релиз будет толком не известно. Вроде шли разговоры про март
<mva> но это вилами по воде
<cartman__> гребаный насос >___< я не знаю как делается эта хренотня...T__T
<mva> а беты - уже есть
<mva> :)
<nolka> да беты - не интересно :)
<mva> cartman__, там даже скриншоты для тупых выложили
<mva> а ты все равно не знаешь
<mva> как так?
<nolka> cartman__:  чо ты там не знаеш?
<cartman__> во первых скриншоты это от 10.04..во вторых все на английском..
<mva> и что?
<mva> что первое - левая отмазка, что второе
<chelaxe> mva: нежнее... нежнее надо =D
<mva> chelaxe, ну так чего ж ты нежнее не делаешь
<chelaxe> =) таки делаю...
<cartman__> -__- тут нежности вообще ноль..
<cartman__> вазелину мне блин!!!
<chelaxe> cartman__: гы эта фраза в связке с ником очень юморная
<cartman__> =)
<cartman__> ладно..буду пробовать дальше. mva спасибо за инструкцию..
 * cartman__ fuck with synaptic
<[Green]> cartman__: следи за тем, что пишешь
<cartman__> ок.
 * cartman__ have pron with synaptic
<mva> гриня сделал вид, что не спит :)
<SergeyIT> cartman__, в следующий раз трать свои 2Гб на обновления...
<cartman__> следующий раз через 2 с лишним недели...T__T
<mva> cartman__, томтел штоле?
<SergeyIT> cartman__, ну да - расставляй приоритеты!
<cartman__> mva, томтел?.. мегавно 3g..
<mva> а
<mva> тем паче
<mva> ссзб, в смысле
<cartman__> SergeyIT true on your side..
<cartman__> mva ссзб?
<mva> !burat| cartman__
<ubuntuhelp> cartman__: ССЗБ = Сам Себе Злобный Буратино
<chelaxe> =D
<cartman__> xD
<nexusreglog> есть проблемка, ща опишу
<nexusreglog> запилил две сетевухи в бридж на машине, на ней же дхцп сервер
<nexusreglog> он стартует до того как собирается мост
<nexusreglog> и соответственно не стартует
<nexusreglog> чо сделать?
<mva> стартовать после
<mva> :)
<cartman__> c.o.
<nexusreglog> логично)
<mva> ну, в нормальных дистрибутивах для сервисов придумали блок depend
<mva> вроде в апстарте тоже есть
<mva> но там, вроде. через жопу
<mva> так что можешь попробовтаь решить каким-нибудь костылём
<mva> :)
<cartman__> help! sos! - - - . . . - - -
<chelaxe> 0_o
<cartman__> ну не получается...(((
<cartman__> все та же тема..
<kunni> всем привет!
<SergeyIT> cartman__, 10.10?
<cartman__> да..
<mva> cartman__, 1) apt-add-cd или типа того как-то
<mva> 2) $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list
<mva> и дописывай туда cd
<mva> я тебе говорил уже
<cartman__> как дописывать? что туда дописывать?..
<SergeyIT> cartman__ зачем? Для обучения 10.04 лучше было бы - стабильная версия
<kunni> SergeyIT: +1
<cartman__> пардон другой версии нет. только 10.10..
<nexusreglog> sleep 5 в начало старт-скрипта и готово )))
<cartman__> mva вот глянь что в консоли выходит:
<cartman__> cartman@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-cdrom add
<cartman__> [sudo] password for cartman:
<cartman__> Использование /media/apt/ в качестве точки монтирования CD-ROM
<cartman__> Идентификация.. [e6c02875a1f8986a5f740f685ac82bb2-2]
<cartman__> Поиск на диске индексных файлов..
<cartman__> Найдено индексов: 0 для пакетов, 0 для источников, 0 для переводов и 0 для сигнатур
<cartman__> W: Не удалось примонтировать /dev/sr0 к /media/apt/
<cartman__> E: Не удалось найти ни одного файла пакетов; возможно это не диск Debian или с не той архитектурой?
<mva> cartman__, а sudo -s, а потом тоже самое только без sudo?
<mva> да и эта, диск-то точно в /dev/sr0?
<cartman__> вот понятия не имею ес честно
<cartman__> в свойствах диска location - computer:///
<mva> а в /dev/ ? =)
<cartman__> в /dev/ есть файл с названием cdrom...
<mva> и он является указателем на другой
<mva> ls -l /dev/cdrom
<mva> в консоли
<cartman__> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2010-11-08 17:18 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<mva> ну и вот
<cartman__> значит точно в sr0
<mva> значит с sr0 всё ок
<mva> диск вставлен?
<cartman__> угумс..
<mva> mount /dev/sr0 /media/apt -t auto
<mva> ?
<cartman__> mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/apt busy
<cartman__> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sr0 is mounted on /media/Ubuntu 10.10 amd64
 * cartman__ ушел минут на 30
<mva> [v
<mva> хм
<mva> umount /dev/sr0
<mva> и повторить ещё раз
<cartman__> синаптик все равно при попытке добавить диск выдает ошибку..
<cartman__> вернусь скину скриншот
<bggooo> Сколько по времени может хранить месседж memoserv на freenode?
<nolka> стопитцот лет :)
<bggooo> это хорошо))
<SergeyIT> столько сервера не живут
<bggooo> и еще чуваку будет уведомление, что у него есть мемка? или когда он сам попросит листануть?
<Uinston> Вечер всем
<bggooo> привет
<SergeyIT> Черчилю салют!
<bggooo> пошлите мне мемку, кто нить чисто проверить :)
<Uinston> Народ мучает меня проблема прям с утановки 10.10. Раз в 10-30 минут обязательно отрубица локалка, тыкнеш вкл/выкл все работает. От чего это?
<SergeyIT> вайфай?
<Uinston> нет
<Uinston> выделенка по dhcp
<rapidsp> может всетаки вайфай?
<skai> тыц
<skai> artus:
<Uinston> не, вай фай он ловит конечно соседние, но мне они не нужны :)
<artus> skai:
<rapidsp> жалко
<skai> artus: че происходит в этом царстве безбрежного отчаяния?:)
<rapidsp> Uinston: логи посмотреть, прову позвонить, может у них там че
<artus> skai: ну как те сказать ))) разруха и запустение )
<Uinston> не пров не причем)
<chelaxe> хай скай!
<skai> челах: :)позитивный товарищь
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick koboveb отзовись если не бот
<ozstr1ker> привет убунтологи
<ozstr1ker> посоветуйте мне быструю usb флешку на 8gb
<ozstr1ker> чтото я не могу найти в инете нормальных тестов
<skai> ozstr1ker: называется ssd хард на 8 + коробка на внешний зард
<ozstr1ker> мне надо для музыки
<ozstr1ker> чтоб с компа быстро заливать и потом слушать в машине
<skai> ozstr1ker: вот тебе какая разница?если скорость будет средняя.тебе для музыки и юсб1 порта хватило бы.
<ozstr1ker> посмотрел они все тугие на запись
<ozstr1ker> мне важна скорость записи
<ZeVoluciON> так бери ssd
<ozstr1ker> это что?
<skai> ты будешь чаще записывать или считывать?
<artus> ну хз... у меня льеть 12-18 метроф... норм
<ozstr1ker> записывать
<ozstr1ker> это у тебя хорошая флешка
<ozstr1ker> н не самая быстрая
<artus> обычный трансенд на 8гб
<ozstr1ker> быстрые по 25 м\с очень дорогие
<ozstr1ker> они все разные
<skai> ozstr1ker: любишь кататься - люби и самочек возить:)
<ozstr1ker> не понял
<Tonius> разобрался. дело было в версии mc
<artus> а нафиг мне самую быструю то? ))) быстрый у меня внешний винт )) от ноута в кармане ) 50ть метроф как пить дать)
<ozstr1ker> ну не знаю сидеть по долшу ждать пока заливается мне не охото
<ozstr1ker> так что какую брать?
<artus> флеша на 8м метров забиваетцо максимум 5ть минуть... где тут долго?
<artus> *гигов
<ozstr1ker> это че то очень быстро
<artus> это нормально
<ozstr1ker> не сходятся данные
<skai> ozstr1ker: это еще медленно.
<artus> ozstr1ker: а я не данные свожу ) а сужу по реальным действиям )
<skai> ты кому больле веришь?анонимусам в инете или нам в инете?
<ozstr1ker> 10 м\с * 60c
<ozstr1ker> тебе я не верю
<artus> неверь )
<artus> я не заставляю )
<ozstr1ker> а артус шарящий чел
<artus> гг
<ozstr1ker> он киевский)
<skai> artus: о как меня обидели то:)ты уж ему насоветуй за мою честь:))
<ozstr1ker> мальчишка)
<artus> спалили))
<ozstr1ker> никто не обижал ты гадости говоришь
<skai> ozstr1ker: а мы тыпо оккупанты или как там да?
<ozstr1ker> кто ты
<artus> skai: научи гадостям ^_^
<skai> artus: значит так:)первым делом не уважай никого:)
<ozstr1ker> ладно вижу вы не знаете)
<ozstr1ker> скай иди погуляй
<chelaxe> ская я тоже хочу
<skai> ozstr1ker: ваще не знаем ничего:)нам хватает и обычной скорости в 15 м/с :)
<skai> ozstr1ker: там дождь.не пойду:Р
<skai> челах: ну урок второй - веселись от души, пока за оффтоп не побанят.но я тебе этого не говорил;)
<ozstr1ker> http://eldorado77.ru/description?goods=718870
<ozstr1ker> артус такая твоя?
 * skai задумался о жертвоприношении великому богу пинга...надо найти барашка
<artus> ozstr1ker: не
<ozstr1ker> http://eldorado77.ru/description?goods=361594
<artus> ozstr1ker: http://eldorado77.ru/description?goods=295806 ток черная
<artus> и на 8м гигоф
<ozstr1ker> эм и что реально запись шустрая?
<artus> да нормальна запись.. я не жалуюсь.. )
<ozstr1ker> вот мне не нра такой дизайн с выдвижным портом
<ozstr1ker> лучше когда колпачок
<SergeyIT> ozstr1ker, чего мучаешься?
<ozstr1ker> http://eldorado77.ru/description?goods=696849
<artus> ozstr1ker: да как то не жаловалсо пока ) миханизьма не поломалась ) работаеть исправно )
<ozstr1ker> да не мучаюсь
<ozstr1ker> у меня была такая заморочка
<ozstr1ker> мне не понравилось постоянно уезжает
<ozstr1ker> а однажды сел на нее и она развалилась
<ozstr1ker> мне корсары нравятся
<SergeyIT> ozstr1ker, а молотком?
<ozstr1ker> хыхы
<ozstr1ker> да нет уж это будет больно
<andrey_> купил недавно кингстон на 8гб, тормознутая флешка, запись ~6.5 чтение 12
<artus> ну у меня ниче не уезжаеть)
<artus> флеше уже 2 года )
<ozstr1ker> это еще ничего есть запись 3миг\с
<ozstr1ker> кингстон тож меня чего то не радуют
<ozstr1ker> корсар и сандиск
<ozstr1ker> из бюджетных
<ozstr1ker> но вот сандиск не хвалят говорят тормоз
<andrey_> ну я за 590 купил :) не очень дорого для 8гб в моем городе
<ozstr1ker> это нормальная цена
<andrey_> в никсе такая 450 стоит :(
<ozstr1ker> http://eldorado77.ru/description?goods=696849
<ozstr1ker> никс не априори
<andrey_> вот такая у меня http://eldorado77.ru/description?goods=841784
<andrey_> синяя
<ozstr1ker> надо сначала смотреть думать потом брать, потому что барахла навалом а быстрых и недорогих флешек всего раз два и обчелся
<artus> да не страдай ты фигней )
<ozstr1ker> там серия важна
<ozstr1ker> =)
<ozstr1ker> корсар да?
<andrey_> http://www.gimp.org работает?)
<ozstr1ker> неа
<ozstr1ker> это ты типа нам с своего сервера что-то хочешь продемонстрировать?\
<andrey_> нет я хочу скачать dev gimp :)
<ozstr1ker> давайте еще кто расскажите про свои флешки?
<ozstr1ker> мои требования чтоб она писала 25 и читала 30 на 8г
<andrey_> надо брать с манибеком флешки :)
<ozstr1ker> это смотря для чего
<andrey_> я брал чтобы фильмы смотерть с плеера)
<ozstr1ker> ну тут это лишнее
<artus>  ozstr1ker те бучный винт с карманом дешевле обойдетцо)
<ozstr1ker> 500р? не в наше время
<ozstr1ker> к тому же есть еще сомнения в магнитоле
<ozstr1ker> сколько памяти она сможет потянуть
<artus> причем тут usb и память?
<ozstr1ker> эм ну так она же читает
<artus> иии
<ozstr1ker> вот usb плейер sony на 8гиг не читает
<artus> карточку или usb ?
<ozstr1ker> карточку и кардридер читает
<ozstr1ker> там с плэером отдельная история
<ozstr1ker> http://www.biline.ca/GT_8GB.htm
<ozstr1ker> вот такие тесты нужны людям
<andrey_> заказные тесты)
<artus> ozstr1ker: посмотри на хабре.. там был обзор по флешам с графиками скоростей
<ozstr1ker> что такое хабр?)
<andrey_> =)
<andrey_> ozstr1ker ~ http://habrahabr.ru/
<SergeyIT> ozstr1ker, раз магнитола - пиши на магнитные кассеты
<ozstr1ker> хыхы
<ozstr1ker> бабины
<rapidsp> бОбины :)
<SergeyIT> ozstr1ker, ну если найдешь такую магнитолу, то можно и на бобины
<rapidsp> а бабины это другой вид спорта :)
<ozstr1ker> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/hardware/97081/
<ozstr1ker> шучу у меня она сиди без флеша
<ozstr1ker> а мы тут собрались в турне на друга авто
<ozstr1ker> и у него хороший алпайн и там есть юсби
<ozstr1ker> так вот решил купить флешку чтоб потом ее научить сложным проццедурам
<ozstr1ker> все я выбрал это будет корсар
<ozstr1ker> спс за советы и мнения
<ozstr1ker> + дизайн тож решает
<SergeyIT> ozstr1ker, ты же советы и не слушал
<ozstr1ker> про касеты это не советы
<ozstr1ker> все я послушал только мало
<ozstr1ker> http://www.justcom.ru/goods/159481/?setcity=msk#open
<ozstr1ker> не это бомба потом отпишу свои впечатления http://www.meijin.ru/portal/page/portal/ptl/shoptvdscr?goodsid=55924&meijinlabel=2e
<cartman__> i'm back!
<cartman__> =)
<cartman__> еще одна проблема.постоянно сама переключакется раскладка...О_о
<ozstr1ker> э
<ozstr1ker> то не проблема
<cartman__> а что это?
<ozstr1ker> надо в настройках указать чтоб она одна для всех окон была
<cartman__> если не сложно скажи как.
<cartman__> понимаешь я пишу а буквы то русские то английские блеа...
<SergeyIT> cartman__, на форуме стопятьсот раз было
<ozstr1ker> хм ну закладка в клавиатуре "раскладки"
<ozstr1ker> я могу ошибаться но там все делаешь под себя
<ozstr1ker> лично мне очень удобно в каждом окне свой язык
<cartman__> SergeyIT, еще бы знать где этот форум...Оо
<Zerox_Neron1> убунтоиды у меня вопросик
<Zerox_Neron1> мааленький
<SergeyIT> forum.ubuntu.ru
<cartman__> сенькс
<ozstr1ker> форум кстати бомба
<Zerox_Neron1> в терминале делал процесс и там был запрос (Y or N) и рядом подробности [п]. я нажал п. как вернуться?)))
<ozstr1ker> там есть все ответы
<ozstr1ker> повторить
<Zerox_Neron1> не помогло
<cartman__>  Zerox_Neron1 зановоначни...больше по-моему никак...
<andrey_> q
<andrey_> ctrl+c
<Zerox_Neron1> там внизу "END"
<ozstr1ker> комманду повоторить
<Zerox_Neron1> ууу
<ozstr1ker> утюг
<Zerox_Neron1> я убунту с 10.04 до 10.10 2 часа апгрейдил ^^
<ozstr1ker> и как?
<Zerox_Neron1> ну как
<andrey_> крутой :)
<Zerox_Neron1> нажал "п")))
<Zerox_Neron1> ааа не
<Zerox_Neron1> норм всё
<Zerox_Neron1> как удалить старое ядро?
<Zerox_Neron1> плыз команду
<ozstr1ker> а вот мне че то не приходит обновление
<andrey_> Zerox_Neron1 ~ http://www.bubuntu.spb.ru/ubuntu-cleaner/
<Zerox_Neron1> спс
<SergeyIT> ozstr1ker, настрой в синаптике
<ozstr1ker> о полезная статья
<SergeyIT> ozstr1ker, только зачем торопиться?
<ozstr1ker> а я наверное выключил
<Zerox_Neron1> andrey_: почему мне?
<andrey_> Zerox_Neron1 ~ токо осторожней я на вдс так один раз удалил ядро, потом она не грузилась, пришлось в саппорт писать :)
<ozstr1ker> правильно мне и так хорошо
<ozstr1ker> SergeyIT прав ман
<Zerox_Neron1> andrey_: да не, у меня норм будет
<Yandzee> Привет всем
<ozstr1ker> ты кто?
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrey_> Вы кто
<ozstr1ker> =)
<Yandzee> Кто что может сказать по поводу перехода с Ubuntu на OpenSUSE
<ozstr1ker> надо амд
<artus> зачем ?
<ozstr1ker> хз
<cartman__> это ты не туда обратился..
<Yandzee> Ну как не туда
<cartman__> to Yandzee
<SergeyIT> Yandzee, давно пробовал Сусе - не понравилось
<cartman__> ну это надо наверное на канал openSUSE
<cartman__> =)
<Yandzee> сусе на гноме убого выглядит
<ozstr1ker> а вто у меня вопрос коварный
<Yandzee> под windу косят
<ozstr1ker> я не разбирался но все же
<Yandzee> а kde 4.4 мне понравилось
<ozstr1ker> на сони бук реально не втыкается убунту
<Yandzee> загрузился в livecd (!) кеды летали.
<cartman__> как так?Оо на vaio не втыкается?
<ozstr1ker> неа
<ozstr1ker> там виста все захватила
<cartman__> пробовал?
<ozstr1ker> и тупит
<ozstr1ker> пробывал бегло
<artus> ан афиг на вайо линь?
<ozstr1ker> но даже не понял как биос увидеть
<SergeyIT> ozstr1ker, японцы самодостаточны и их наши проблемы не интересуют
<ozstr1ker> надо
<artus> там без родных дров делать нечего)
<ozstr1ker> да?
<ozstr1ker> так интел же и картка радеон
<ozstr1ker> все можно настроить при желание
<cartman__> и наличие прямых рук
<ozstr1ker> крук
<artus> а также куча кочтылей по управлению доп лампами подсветки и остальной гадости)
<Yandzee> а что лушче intel i5 или i7?
<cartman__> amd phenom x4
<ozstr1ker> тогда не стоит соню мучать?
<cartman__> а я бы помучал..
<ozstr1ker> да надо время найти она не моя
<artus> ozstr1ker: а смысл? разве что от нечего делать)
<cartman__> с лайв сиди загрузись и отформатируй диск..переразбей разделы..
<ozstr1ker> хочу товарищу показать настоящую скрость работы его железа
<cartman__> это правильно) я тоже такую пропаганду провожу хД
<alexandr> привет всем
<ozstr1ker> с лайв лиди вылетает эррра
<cartman__> qq alexandr
<SergeyIT> ozstr1ker, а товарищь тебе потом может тоже чего покажет...
<cartman__> ozstr1ker текст эррора в студию..
<alexandr> люди готовы к зиме?
<artus> ozstr1ker: `ему на скорость станет резко плевать когда он не сможет завести любимую игрушку )
<ozstr1ker> как только выберу время обязательно разберусь с снонькой
<cartman__> alexandr даешь утепленные труселя
<ozstr1ker> тамагочи
<SergeyIT> alexandr, одел валенок на системный блок
<ozstr1ker> да он у меня в хп глаз ломает
 * alexandr раздал всем красные утеплённые труселя !!!
<cartman__> а я уже 5 друзьям воткнул ubuntu...все довольные как пингвины после траха...
<cartman__> ^___^
<ozstr1ker> хорошо что я сони не предбав
<ozstr1ker> =)
<alexandr> SergeyIT нафиг он ему
<ozstr1ker> а как они довольны, крыльями машут?
<SergeyIT> alexandr, чтобы не замерз
<alexandr> люди кто знает хакерский канал и сеть такуюже?
<ozstr1ker> кто знает где недорого куртку коламбиа в украине купить мужскую)
<cartman__> ozstr1ker в вов под вайном играют xDD
<cartman__> ozstr1ker в тему канала вопрос...
<ozstr1ker> не я не он не играем разве что в тотализатор)
<cartman__> xD
<ozstr1ker> ну еще в мини игры и в снес на жк
<cartman__> а я иногда в кс..сорс ну или 1.6..и portal ^__^ любимая игрушка
<ozstr1ker> не ну квака конечно хорошо летает
<SergeyIT> ozstr1ker, так вот и заключите пари - на встанет уб. на соньке или нет
<ozstr1ker> все будет сделано без пари
<cartman__> ozstr1ker так какая ошибка то вылетает...??Оо
<ozstr1ker> фаталити
<ozstr1ker> =)
<ozstr1ker> ладно сори я отошел
<cartman__> ок..
<cartman__> а я все надеюсь что мне кто-то поможет с dvd который к синаптику не подключается...T__T
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
 * alexandr снял с SergeyIT  красные утеплённые труселя :) 
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем
<cartman__> привет...
<[v-8]_jupiter> Наконецто я сново в чате!! Еле выдержал без телекомуникаций)
<SergeyIT> alexandr, верни взад, замерзну же!
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, это к психиатору пора
 * alexandr дал SergeyIT скакалку чтоб прыгал и согревался
<cartman__> хД
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да был уже когда медкомисию в военкомате проходил)
<cartman__> вы представьте картину..мужик без трусов прыгает со скакалкой, а другой рядом стоит с его красными шерстяными труселями..xD
<alexandr> нормальная картина :)
<cartman__> х) ну да..сойдет так)
<SergeyIT> по зомбоящику и не такое увидишь
<[v-8]_jupiter> У нас на медкомисии и не такое было перед призывом. Даже ссались в штаны некоторые
<alexandr> убунту поможет SergeyIT
<cartman__> о__О
<cartman__> а мне кто поможет?)
<[v-8]_jupiter> С чем?)
<alexandr> а что у тебя то?
<SergeyIT> alexandr, не угадал, у нас взаимовыручка
<mva> » сново
<mva> русский такой
<cartman__> mva, ??
<alexandr> ну тогда он тебе дол судо-ашные труселя SergeyIT
<Fermalion> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Fermalion, Понг.
<Fermalion> Превед, в смысле
<mva> Fermalion, нарушаешь правила своими преведами
<alexandr> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Fermalion> отчего же?
<Fermalion> я дичайше извиняюсь, ежели чо не так
<Offoffoff> как печатать буквы вниз головой?
<alexandr> SergeyIT подскажи сеть и канал хакеров
<cartman__> [v-8]_jupiterу,  меня в синаптике диск невозможно подключить...монтируется в dev/sr0 а синаптик его в /cdrom ищет...и при этом /cdrom уже чем то занят...и примонтировать туда диск  я не могу..Оо
<SergeyIT> alexandr, не балуюсь этим
<alexandr> рррррррр
<cartman__> alexandr google.com
<artus> cartman__: а отмонтировать сдром и ручками смонтировать?
<SergeyIT> alexandr, посмотри список каналов
<cartman__> artus щас попробую..
<alexandr> вот смотрю
<artus> cartman__: itmages.ru
<cartman__> artus и?..
<artus> cartman__: я к тому куды постить фотки )
<alexandr> SergeyIT ты сам с какого города?
<SergeyIT> питер
<Fermalion> господа, кто-нибудь удачно запускал под вайном IE от 7 версии и выше?
<cartman__> artus оу) понятно
<alexandr> а я Воткинск
<SergeyIT> Fermalion, он не нужен
 * Fermalion знает толк в извращениях
<cartman__> artus http://itmages.ru/image/view/75046/89b50413
<Fermalion> к моему глубочайшему сожалению, IE мне все-таки _нужен_
<artus> cartman__: я про ручками монтировать)
<cartman__> Fermalion веб дизайнер?..
<Fermalion> кто-нибудь знает годный мануал по настройке?
<Fermalion> не дезигнер я
<cartman__> artus пробовал...
<cartman__> Fermalion  а зачем тогда?Оо
<Fermalion> по работе. Наше рабочее окружение по неведомым причинам отказывается запускаться где бы то ни было, кроме IE
<artus> cartman__: ну например dhtml адекватно работает только в ie )
<cartman__> оу) понятно)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Какой язык програмирования самый оплачиваемый?)
<SergeyIT> alexandr, андерсен здесь бывает, он вроде из ижевска
<artus> Fermalion: ща скажу че ставить) самому для бекофиса когда то надо было )
<Fermalion> не сомневайтесь, я полностью осознаю ублюдочность IE, но все же...
<cartman__> [v-8]_jupiter  с++ наверное
<alexandr> понятно
<alexandr> !seen андерсен
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<artus> Fermalion: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation
<alexandr> понятно
<cartman__> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<alexandr> !seen andersen
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<Fermalion> спасибо
<SergeyIT> alexandr, сегодня был
<artus> незачто :)
<alexandr> понятно
<Fermalion> ээм
<Fermalion> там, кажется, только до версии 6
<Fermalion> не?
<alexandr> что то во рту бяко и компьютер что то хочет
<Fermalion> зато я вчера завел под вайном Фотошоп CS5
<Fermalion> в очередной раз убедившись, что portable-софт придумали какие-то невероятно замечательные люди
<Fermalion> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Fermalion, Понг понг понг...
<Fermalion> хм-м
<cartman__> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> cartman__, Fail!
<cartman__> ><
<alexandr> cartman__ аккуратно
<Fermalion> у меня, оказывается, только что отключился сетевой кабель О_о
<cartman__> о__О как так?
<alexandr> приклей его Fermalion
<alexandr> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> alexandr, Понг.
<Fermalion> это очень сильное колдунство
<alexandr> народ что можно в линухе сотворить этакое?
<cartman__> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> cartman__, Понг понг понг...
<cartman__> пингуется)
<SergeyIT> не мучайте бота
<cartman__> ладно ладно...все)
<alexandr> cartman__ не мучай старика БОТА
<Fermalion> ему приятно
<Fermalion> боту
<alexandr> Fermalion а если он приятно тебе сделает ???
<Fermalion> на всякий случай не надо
<Fermalion> мало ли, что у него на уме
<alexandr> вот я про тоже
<cartman__> все я осознал что я не прав)
<alexandr> Fermalion что полезного можно сделать в убунте и приятного?
<Fermalion> поставить компиз
<Fermalion> и Конки
<alexandr> компиз есть а конки что за существо?
<Megido> где можна глянуть поключенные устройства?
<abra> re
<Fermalion> Conky - информационная панель, типа Vista Sidebar
<Fermalion> только про железо
<Fermalion> а не со всякими свистелками и перделками
<alexandr> да нафиг оно мне
<Fermalion> ну там, температура ЦП, загрузка ОЗУ
<SergeyIT> alexandr http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0;topicseen
<Fermalion> место на винтах
<Fermalion> и прочие ништяки
<cartman__> rastaman.tales.ru
<cartman__> веселая шняга)
<alexandr> и как конки поставить ???
<fffars> диск не присылають с 5-го октября! что делать?
<Megido> fffars: вешацо
<fffars> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Fermalion> их мало поставить... им вручную конфиг писать надо
<cartman__> ждааать...ждаааать...ждааать..
<Fermalion> с нуля
<Fermalion> ну как, с нуля...
<Fermalion> можно стянуть из интернетов чужой конфиг, но это как чужая зубная щетка
<Megido> ауу де информацию о устройствах глянуть?
<Fermalion> установку конки можно начать отсюда:  http://www.ubuntologia.ru/conky
<cartman__> lsusb помоему..
<cartman__> это о usb устройствах
<Megido> да усб
<cartman__> а тебе обо всех надо?
<SergeyIT> Fermalion, alexandr испугался и покинул нас
<Fermalion> господа, вас вот не беспокоит, что псевдографическая консольная утилита htop падает, если сузить терминал до 40 символов в ширину?
<rapidsp> а ты не сужай
<artus> Fermalion: она как бе не вемещаетцо а не падает
<Fermalion> да я-то ей вообще не пользуюсь :-)
<Fermalion> просто на ЛОРе был срачик на эту тему
<artus> а зря )
<Fermalion> критичная или некритичная ошибка
<artus> на лоре всегда срачки)
<Fermalion> тоже верно
<artus> им когда неочем поговорить они начинают htop обсуждать )
<rapidsp> а если моник развернуть на 180 градусов то нихрена видно не будет
<Fermalion> ну, если вдуматься, то для мобильных устройств с малым экраном оно действительно будет неудобно
<artus> вопрос
<Fermalion> не всегда там можно иметь терминал шире 40 символов
<artus> нафига мобильным устройствам htop ?
<Megido> artus: шойта?
<cartman__> а что это вообьще?
<artus> Megido: слово ругательное )
<artus> Megido: монитор процесофф
<Megido> artus: htop?
<Megido> artus: как нафик о.О
<Megido> шоб килить
<artus> Megido: sudo aptitude install htop
<cartman__> например если на htc touch2 запустить ubuntu то очень даже наверное и пригодится..
<artus> Megido: ps kill grep c головой
<artus> cartman__: не пригодитцо
<cartman__> почему?..
<artus> потому что ps kill grep
<cartman__> а.. понятно
<Megido> artus: ты вобще знаеш зачем монитор?
<artus> потому что нафига ? его вообще туда ставить?
<Fermalion> чото обвис ослик напрочь
<artus> Megido: неа .. слово интересное узнал.... вот решил повыпендриватцо
<Megido> artus: ну тогда спицальна для тибя скажу он  нужен чтоб было видно что запущено
<Megido> а не kill хз_че
<artus> Megido: специално для тебя ... ps -aux
<cartman__> МВАХАХААА! я таки примонтировал этот дурацкий диск... вот как он отреагировал cartman@ubuntu:~$ sudo -s apt-cdrom add
<cartman__> Использование /media/apt/ в качестве точки монтирования CD-ROM
<cartman__> Идентификация.. [36dc9cc52496b6741bad6e1195b05263-2]
<cartman__> Поиск на диске индексных файлов..
<cartman__> Найдено индексов: 2 для пакетов, 0 для источников, 0 для переводов и 1 для сигнатур
<cartman__> Название диска:
<cartman__> 'Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release amd64 (20101007.1)'
<cartman__> Копирование списков пакетов...gpgv: Signature made Пт. 08 окт. 2010 03:13:23 MSD using DSA key ID FBB75451
<cartman__> gpgv: Good signature from "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>"
<cartman__> Reading Package Indexes... Готово
<cartman__> Запись нового списка источников
<cartman__> Записи в списке источников для этого диска:
<Megido> artus: ето про какие ето мы мобильные устройства вобще??
<cartman__> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release amd64 (20101007.1)]/ maverick main restricted
<artus> а если ты не в состоянии найти инструмент подходящий для данного действия ... то  )))
<cartman__> Повторите этот процесс для всех имеющихся CD.
<cartman__> W: Пропускается несуществующий файл /media/apt/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<cartman__> W: Пропускается несуществующий файл /media/apt/dists/maverick/main/debian-installer/binary-amd64/Packages
<Megido> cartman__: харош ебене врот
<cartman__> W: Пропускается несуществующий файл /media/apt/dists/maverick/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages
<cartman__> W: Пропускается несуществующий файл /media/apt/dists/maverick/restricted/debian-installer/binary-amd64/Packages
<cartman__> только в синаптике все равно не подключается...
<cartman__> Megido чегоооо?...Оо
<artus> Megido: да хз))) тут народ на телефоны хочет бубунту и им туда подавай htop)
<Fermalion> как бы мне приубить установку ИЕ?
<Fermalion> ...зависшего...
<Megido> artus: гг
<Megido> artus: мб у них маемо?
<Megido> artus: говорят на ебунте сделан
<Fermalion> пойду штоле иксы уроню
<artus> Megido: ды баловство все это )
<cartman__> например вполне реально запустить ubuntu на nokia n900 и n800 и n810, htc touch2
<Megido> cartman__: ето и есть маемо
<Megido> а реально кстати все, вон на полудохлых н95х 98й виндуз ставят
<cartman__> не...я остался непонят... изначально стоит на н900 маемо 5 на н800 че-то другое, и на н810 стоит маемо3.  а можно запуститьи именно УБУНТУ.
<Megido> cartman__: запуститть или поставить?
<cartman__> не знаю.. по моему все же поставить..
<Megido> cartman__: ну раз ^ виндуз на прошлом веке можна то линь темболее
<Fermalion-> вот жеж гамасятина
<cartman__> на смартфонах s60 с оперативой больше 32мб можно запустить win3.1 win95 и win98
<Megido> cartman__: ну да просто н95 первый какой вспомнил
<cartman__> кстати...linux запускаетсяи и с процессорами arm...а на большинстве s60 стоит именно он.. вот и думаю когда же появится линь под s60
<artus> cartman__: она запускаетцо на армах по столько поскольку дебиан запускаетцо на армах )
<cartman__> symbian кстати теперь открытый и бесплатный..
<Megido> cartman__: вот интересно хватит ли ему 320 мегахерц
<Megido> и на што хватит :D
<cartman__> кому?
<Megido> линю
<cartman__> хватит конечно..все зависит от дистриба...
<Megido> ну не убунта точн
<Megido> дебиан мош
<cartman__> у меня тут пылится комп с процессором 233 мгц...deli linux запустился.. со скрипом конечно но запустился)
<Megido> ааа я ржу поставить генту на смарт :D
<cartman__> х)
<Megido> cartman__: ога я за такими в школе сидел когдат :D
<Megido> потом нармальные делать начали )
<Megido> cartman__: ееее че за deli?
<cartman__> дистрибутив на linux такой..
<Megido> так и звеца?
<cartman__> да
<Megido> хм первый рах слышу
<Megido> хотя список даже был
<Megido> всех
<cartman__> кстати для слабых машин еще puppy хорош
<cartman__> но он для тех что слабые но не очень..
<cartman__> так как то.
<inkvizitor68sl> elive и deli - для слабых
<Megido> cartman__: а pussy нима :D
<Megido> а?
<Megido> ну типа для ЗАДРОТОВ
<mva> inkvizitor68sl, у тебя сид стоит где-нибудь
<cartman__> нема хД но если какой то дистриб так назовут то он будет самый глючный, и секс с ним будет регулярен хДДД
<mva> inkvizitor68sl, не подскажешь, как на нем php5.2 воткнуть? :)
<Megido> cartman__: ага :D
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, дебы скачать
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, и их посттавить
<inkvizitor68sl> и залочить
<inkvizitor68sl> не сид, а сквизи с 5.2 где то болтается
<mva> а иначе?
<inkvizitor68sl> там 5.3.1 вроде в репе
<mva> 5.3.3 уже в сиде
<Fermalion-> да чо ж за дела-то...
<cartman__> блин...хелпните пипл..T__T
<cartman__> уже пятый час мучаюсь с этим гребаным синаптиком.
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, в скивщи 5.31
<Megido> cartman__: выкинь его
<Megido> и немучайсо)))
<cartman__> нааадао мне...я вот думаю может ручками скопировать пакеты с диска и с помощью dpkg...
<Megido> cartman__: скачать лень? или я чет не так понял
<cartman__> у меня скорость 64 кбита!!!
<cartman__> как ты это представляешь...T_t
<razor96> о_О
<Megido> cartman__: кбита или байта?
<cartman__> бита. я знаю разницу между битами и байтами...
<cartman__> в кбайтах это 8
<Megido> на телефоне не галимом лайфе 256килобит о_О
<razor96> на мегафоне мобильный анлим 300р 128кбит
<cartman__> знаю, кэп.. у меня 3gовно. от мегафона. первые 2 гигабайта трафика по нормальной скорости, а дальше такое вот галимое 64 кбита.
<kaljan775> так, щас буду устраивать акт извращеноого ... с виртуальной системой :)
<Megido> cartman__: юзай утел
<cartman__> нету тут утела.
<kaljan775> буду делать так чтобы виделись компутеры в сети :)
<Megido> kaljan775: нам только не показывай :/
<Megido> kaljan775: тфу
<kaljan775> :D
<cartman__> тут нсс мегафно пчелайн и смартс гсм.
<Megido> cartman__: ты в лесу?
<cartman__> почти.. город Каменка Пензенская область...
<Megido> тяни кабель епт че струбофона то идиш , тяни кабель
<cartman__> тут единственный провайдер ВоблаЦеликом. и дисконнекты каждые 5 минут..
<Megido> cartman__: :D
<kaljan> у меня у знакомой через симку, принцип тот же:)
<cartman__> тебе смешно а мне хоть обрыдайся...
<cartman__> так мне все же кто-нибудь поможет?
<kaljan> кидаешь ей файл через скайп, 300 кб всего, проходит 10 сек она вылетает :)
<kaljan> так а в чем проблема?
<Megido> cartman__: ты бы посидел с мое на ютеле с 3Г де 3Г сети нед а где ее нет роуминг быдлайна со ккоростью 1кбаит
<cartman__> синаптик отказывается видеть двд диск с убунту 10.10
<kaljan> :D
<cartman__> ой не надо..я еще на диалапе сидел..от той же воблы.
<kaljan> а система?
<Megido> kaljan: нипель
<kaljan> :D
<kaljan> linux nipel!
<cartman__> такая тема. был cd с 10.10. установил. теперь имею на руках dvd хочу с него программы поставить а синаптик мне фаллосы показывает
<kaljan> убунта его видит?
<cartman__> да..
<cartman__> http://itmages.ru/image/view/75046/89b50413 скриншот ошибки
<cartman__> а у кого нибудь есть ссылка на dvd-репозиторий для amd64?
<Megido> !ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Дистрибутив GNU/Linux на основе проекта Debian GNU/Linux. Он разрабатывается огромным комьюнити:  http://www.ubuntu.ru анг. http://www.ubuntu.com ps: !ubuntu-install !ubuntu-rus !ubuntu-netinst !ubuntu-test !ubuntu-speedup !ubuntu-build !ubuntu-sharing
<cartman__> =__= silence...
<kaljan> cartman__: а ты как, том добавлял?
<cartman__> всмсле?
<cartman__> я захожу в синаптик нажимаю - edit - add cd-rom
<newuser> ребят создаю vpn подключение как бы всё там настроил сеть и прочее и при попытки соеденения пишет  не удалось запустить службу VPN
<newuser> в чём трабл может быть ?)
<newuser> в кривой руке ?))
<cartman__> не это врядли..
<cartman__> кстати если vpn не работает как ты сидишь тут щас?
<newuser> я сижу с винды
<newuser> в виртуал боксе ubuntu
<Megido> Ы
<razor96> может в этом и проблема?
<newuser> неа
<newuser> сеть то подключается
<newuser> а вот VPN нет
<razor96> т.е. в виртуалке у тебя убунту?
<newuser> Да
<kaljan> newuser: ну. и у тебя нет интернета
<kaljan> в убунте?
<newuser> у меня не поднимается VPN
<newuser> что я не понятного сказал ?
<Megido> и че?
<kaljan> а как, у тебя виртуалбокс ставит виртуальную сетевую карту, которая подключается к твоей настоящей
<kaljan> и ты хочешь подрубиться к впн игнорируя реальную сетевую карту
<kaljan> ?
<newuser> сетевой мост
<newuser> я юзаю из бокса
<newuser> карту
<newuser> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> сеть к виртуалке пробросил неправильно
<newuser> всё норм
<kaljan> я тоже сетевой мост )
<kaljan> но у меня тупо роутер стоит )
<kaljan> на котором вме прописано
<newuser> я очень за тебя рад
<newuser> и тем не мение
<newuser> сеть в UBUNTU есть
<newuser> а VPN не поднимается
<Megido> у кого мышь многокнопочная?
<kaljan> у меня
<Megido> сока кнопак?
<kaljan> 5
<newuser> есть адекватный пипл сегодня вечером тут ?
<Megido> мало
<newuser> пипла или кнопок ?
<newuser> :D
<kaljan> :D
<Megido> newuser: кнопок
<newuser> так что по поводу
<newuser> VPN
<newuser> есть мысли ?
<Megido> харош сфлудить
<newuser> ...............
<razor96> у меня есть мысль. Надо убунту не на виртуалку ставить, и всё заработает.
<kaljan> гениально
<newuser> а что не так в виртуалке ?
<Megido> +1
<kaljan> в виртуальной сетевой карте :)
<Megido> убунте не нравицо
<newuser> это не виртуальная карта
<newuser> она юзает мою
<newuser> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> вопрос в том не что ты сказал, а как ты сказал
<newuser> вы чё совсем плохие ?
<kaljan> спокойнее будь
<newuser> спасибо блин
<silim> Hi all, помогите, в chromium не нормально работает флэш, звук идет а картинки нету, в фоксе все работает на ура. Пробовал перестанавливать браузер и сам флэш,  результата 0. в чем трабл?
<inkvizitor68sl> ох лол
<Megido> silim: хто ткаой хремум?
<Megido> silim: ета монитор включил?
<silim> Это google chrom для линухи
<razor96> chromium это пародия на google chrome.
<razor96> это не одно и то же
<silim> К нить знает в чем проблема?
<Megido> silim: в пародии
<silim> А как исправить?
<razor96> зайди на гугль.ру и скачай гугл хром
<Megido> silim: юзать нармальный арбузер
<Megido> оперу например
<razor96> опера много ресурсов жрет, разве нет?
<Megido> razor96: нет
<Megido> ето не виндовс
<silim> А кроме оперы какие еще есть достойные  браузеры?
<kaljan> хром
<Megido> если не привык к опере
<kaljan> apple-овский
<silim> спс
<Megido> razor96: у меня кста бывает открыдо 80 вкладок и ниче
<razor96> надо попробовать
<razor96> opera: 20% цп, 440МБ памяти. 80 вкладок.
<silim> Не все рано не работает флэш, вместо картинки пустое место(
<Megido> razor96: кул
<Megido> razor96: ет на чем?
<Megido> какие сайты?
<Megido> не гугл хоть :D
<razor96> Megido: ет не гугль, ет нагугленное.
<silim> youtube  не крутит видео
<Megido> гуглов я и и тыщу открою
<Megido> silim: а ты вручную
<razor96> Megido: да разные там сайты
<Megido> razor96: так нв чем ето?
<razor96> Megido: афиша.ру, файлхиппо, мосдэй.ру
<razor96> ещё несколько
<Megido> ОС какая!!!?
<Shesnok> Вечер добрый всем...
<Shesnok> никто не знает как все таки победить ошибку modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-generic ???
<silim> Megido это как?
<Megido> обосцч меня господь в чем запускал
<razor96> Megido: ubuntu 10.04
<Megido> в винде попробуй
<Megido> Shesnok: ето де
<Megido> кода
<Shesnok> маверик
<cartman__> свободомыслящий...
<cartman__> а кто-нибудь запускал mkv в ubuntu?
<korvin> z
<korvin> я
<korvin> мильон раз
<cartman__> в чем?
<Shesnok> линь юзаю несколько дней но все мыслимые рецепты для лечения модпроб уже испытал
<korvin> ну, может не мильон, но 99999 раз точно
<korvin> cartman__, в убунту
<cartman__> да ладно кэп!!!
<korvin> угу
<cartman__> программа какая
<korvin> mplayer -- наше фсьо
<razor96> Megido: винды нету.
<cartman__> korvin понятно)
<korvin> cartman__, ну и стандартный тотем тоже показывает
<Megido> razor96: а тфу  я вас спутал
<korvin> без проблем
<cartman__> сенькс)
<razor96> Megido: теперь опера 630МБ, 20%ЦП, и "operapluginwrapper" - 80%ЦП и 270МБ
<razor96> Megido: просто с другими сайтами попробовал))
<Megido> razor96: ет че так?
<Megido> Megido: бывает
<Yandzee> Народ, чем можно сделать нормально копию установленной системы чтобы можно было потом восстановить? (Ubuntu 10.10)
<artus> tar
<artus> Yandzee: sudo tar cvpzf /data/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys /
<cartman__> распиши подробнее..мне тоже интересно
<Yandzee> не не, с помощью remastersys, чтобы можно было в виртуалке запустить...
<artus> востановить tar xvpfz /backup.tgz -C /
<cartman__> сенькс)
<Yandzee> Непонятно как то пишет этот ремастерсис
<Yandzee> чем отличается Backup От Dist
<Yandzee> как мне сделать живой дистрибутив с сохранением всех файлов?
<Yandzee> что выбирать
<artus> гугл )\
<Offoffoff> Yandzee: тупо зайти в меню Система и сделать.
<Offoffoff> Yandzee: Там же утилита есть
<Yandzee> да ясен пень
<Yandzee> там 5 вариантов
<Yandzee> и я не понимаю чем они отличаются
<Offoffoff> Yandzee: а потом тупо перенеси настройки
<Offoffoff> Yandzee: какие пять вариантов?
<cartman__> а кто нибудь из вас добрые люди с толстым интернет-каналом может собрать dvd-репозиторий для ubuntu 10.10 amd64?
<Yandzee> я про remastersys
<korvin> cartman__, http://www.linuxcenter.ru/
<cartman__> там есть?
<korvin> хз
<cartman__> по всем интернетам лазал видел только под i386
<korvin> я не совсем понял, что тебе надо, но я там когда-то покупал дебиан на 5 двдв
<korvin> *двд
<cartman__> короче все программы под убунту
<cartman__> щас дам ссылку.
<razor96> Кто-нибудь юзает CrossOver на ubuntu?
<Yandzee> нароД!
<Yandzee> объясните мне разницу между 5 вариантами в remastersys
<Shesnok> :-/не уж никто не знает как пофиксить модпроб злосчастный
<Shesnok> эхехе
<cartman__> korvin http://www.shituf.ru/11298-dvd-repozitoriy-dlya-ubuntu-1010.html
<korvin> cartman__, ну начнём с того, что на 1 двд весь репозиторий ну никак не влезит =)
<User099[web]> привет, как поставить ubuntu на raid0....
<Offoffoff> User099[web]: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CCMQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntologia.ru%2Fforum%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D97%26t%3D2586%26start%3D0&ei=1T7YTJCRPIrCswaFyYTjCA&usg=AFQjCNFOIqLzxIa9_3nEioPFPOkCEwUWgw&sig2=bvV-iG6B-KpUFCfyN1ibmg
<Offoffoff> User099[web]: гугл же? не?
<korvin> cartman__, а так хз, создай тему на форуме убунты.ру, мож кто откликнется
<cartman__> korvin я cсылку дал/ мне нужно тоже caмое только под amd64
<cartman__> ладно сенькс за понимание)
<silim> Народ в браузере Chrom и Opera не работает флэш, только в Firefox как излечить Хром???
<korvin> поставить плагин для хрома?
<rapidsp> у меня тока в опере работает флеш ))))
<cartman__> Не понимаю. столько народу сидит и все молчат
<korvin> хотя... у меня работает всё вроде
<rapidsp> я уже привык что флеш он сам по себе :)
<silim> Как называется плагин для хрома?
<korvin> я хз, просто предположил, у меня флеш работает
<silim> МОжет кто нить посоветует в каком направлении копать?
<korvin> в направлении гугла?
<megaterminatorm> как получить домен 3-го уровня и привязать его к статическому ip?
<cartman__> а какой домен нужен?
<megaterminatorm> megaterminator._домен_второго_уровня.ru ну или типа того) хостинг есть уже.
<korvin> наверное megaterminator.org.ru
<korvin> в org.ru вроде бесплатно доменные имена дают
<korvin> лучше конечно megaterminator.megaorg.megaru
<megaterminatorm> вот есть my.dot.tk
<megaterminatorm> там вроде бесплатно
<cartman__> dot.tk дают доменные имена 2-го уровня
<megaterminatorm> 2-го там само генерится неудобочитаемое
<cartman__> а вообще есть сайт free.1gb.ru они бесплатно на год дают домен в зоне ru но хостинг просто й без пхп и мускля.
<megaterminatorm> хостинг есть. имя только нужно. у dot.tk какие ограничение на бесплатном?
<cartman__> никаких..
<cartman__> доют любой домен в зоне .tk
<bodok> а чё может такое быть ,компьютер говорит  поддержка сети отключена
<bodok> кабель воткнут лампочки мигают
<bodok> сетевое соединение создано
<megaterminatorm> минимум 25 посещений за 90 дней. а .tk -- что за страна?
<korvin> хм...
<korvin> tcl.tk
<korvin> удачно зарегили
<cartman__> а что такое tcl?
<korvin> йезыг такой
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ку, сорри афк был. чего хотел ?
<Nor8> Кто напомнит, какая клавиша у нас XF86 обозначается?
<cartman__> это по-моему мультимедийные клавиши на некоторых клавиатурах обозначаются так..
<cartman__> например XF86play
<cartman__> и т.п.
<Nor8> cartman__: То есть, если клавиатура обычная, то и кнопку эту искать смысла нет?
<cartman__> ага наверное..
<[smoky]> да, кстати о клавишах... я конечное в убунте полный ноль, но подскажите что там поменяли в 10.10 изза чего не работает настройка на Fn+F9 для отключения например тача? эвент и скрипт создал...
<[smoky]> в 10.04 все срабатывало прекрасно
<[smoky]> ноги растут вот из этого топика - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=99574.0
<razor96> письма с dot.tk не читаются, в неправильной кодировке приходят, блин.
<Nor8> Ладно с кнопкой проехали. А вот как выключить аудиоплеер, не сворачивая приложение в полном экране, запущенное в вайне?
<Nor8> [smoky]: У тебя эта комбинация  по умолчанию в комбинациях клавиатуры для чего используется?
<malganis> на убунтусервере10.10 стоят 3 сетывых карточек, eth0-получает инет от одного провайдера и по умолчанию выхожу через нее в инет, eth2 подключенна к другому провайдеру, как проверить инет на eth27
<Nor8> malganis: Шнур воткнуть и проверить
<malganis> шнур воткнутый, но как мне через 2 провайдера чтото пингануть? ведь п умолчанию у меня все идет через eth1
<malganis> eth1 нельзя отключить, т.к. удаленно через нее управляю
<[smoky]> Nor8: чесно слово вот про это забыл глянуть... может действительно по дефолту в 10.10 на эту комбинацию чего навесили...
<Nor8> malganis: Пингани адрес, который присвоен третьей карте
<Nor8> [smoky]: Вот и я про тоже
<cartman__> Nor8 зайди в System - Preferences - Keyboard Shortcuts и настрой комбинацию клавиш на остановку медиалпеера
<[smoky]> Nor8: ноут на работе остался... завтра гляну... по идее так то можно xev натравить и потыкать в клаву
<[smoky]> malganis: имхо надо настроить роутинг чтобы пакеты знали куда ходить...
<Nor8> cartman__: Не работает )))
<Nor8> cartman__: Особенно, когда он в трее)))
<cartman__> хм...странно а у меня работает
<razor96> [smoky]: так и представляю, как пакеты приходят, пугаются, кричат от страха и не понимают куда идти
<Nor8> cartman__: Да и без трея не работает
<Nor8> cartman__: У тебя какой плеер?
 * Offoffoff познал что mplayer жрёт менее cpu на 5% в случае xv, чем в gl2
<cartman__> rhytmbox
<[v-8]_jupiter> А крон выполнять каждую минуту ето просто *    ?
<[smoky]> razor96: почему)) у него они не пугаются, а тупо рут по дефолту на eth0
<Nor8>  cartman__: Не пользуюсь им
<[smoky]> рут=прут
<malganis> smoky-роутинг настроен так-eth0 получает инете и через eth1 раздает инет в сеть, eth2 получает инет от 2 провайдера
<Nor8> Offoffoff Советую купить еще 128 мб памяти))))
<Offoffoff> Nor8: зачем? и так 8
<Offoffoff> Nor8: гигов
<artus> Offoffoff: а надо еще 128 метров )))
<Nor8> Offoffoff: Зачем тогда экономить?
<artus> ток причем утт память к процу )))
<Offoffoff> Nor8: cpu
<Nor8> Так проц загружает тоже не просто так
<[smoky]> malganis: т.е. ты хочешь иметь 2 одинаковых интернета на двух сетевухах?
<malganis> smoky-нет, интернеты раздные (раздные провайдеры) просто мне надо понять как быстро переключать трафик с одной сетевой на другую, в случаи если один провайдерглюкнется
<artus> Nor8: причем тут память к нагрузке cpu мплеером?
<artus> темболее если ее с избытком
<SergeyIT> malganis, может проще провод переткнуть?
<[smoky]> malganis: имхо как минимум созданием двух скриптов которые будут переписывать роутинги )
<cartman__> +1 SergeyIT
<malganis> сергей, eth0-имеет статистический адрес, eth2 подключается  через pppoe
<artus> [smoky]: а не проще ли рулитьайпитаблесами в 1м скрипте ?
<[smoky]> artus: ну или так ) главное смысл понятен )
<artus> смысл тут один  ) в балансировке трафика
<artus> и на эти 2 замечательных слова гугл выдаст тонну готовых решений
<[smoky]> SergeyIT: провод - это физика... не всегда доступная
<malganis> я просто не могу понять как задавать интерфейс через который я хочу в данный момент выходить в инет..
<Offoffoff> malganis: route
<malganis> по умолчанию стоит eth0 а вот щас хочу выйти через eth2... и чето ума не хватает) bytn r уер2 подключон, но трафик идет через eth0
<Offoffoff> malganis: man route
<artus> malganis: http://forum.interzet.ru/index.php?showtopic=24998
<artus> malganis: http://goo.gl/S9pHg
<malganis> спс огромное!
<malganis> а какнить в консоле можно проверить скорость канала?
<korvin> какого канала? СТС?
<razor96> скачать консольный браузер, и зайти на какой-нить сайт, где можно измерить
<[smoky]> razor96: сайты такие частенко врут безбожно...
<[smoky]> самый верный способ - торентом покачать ;)
<malganis> ууу, мне до торента еще долго...)
<korvin> wget же
<[smoky]> korvin: wget он от отдающей стороны зависит
<artus> malganis: ipref
<inkvizitor68sl> гм
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно
<artus> malganis: вернее iperf
<inkvizitor68sl> кого ещё, кроме меня, напрягает заголовок статьи "Google Maps для Emacs" &
<artus> )
<artus> malganis: http://system-administrators.info/?p=552
<artus> malganis: нагружает канал по полной )
<malganis> artus что ты пишеш в поисковые запросы)) чтоб сразу такие полезные ссылки выдавались?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://demotivators.ru/media/posters/531128_ubuntu.thumbnail.jpg
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=230+%D0%BC%D0%BB+%D1%84%D1%83%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B2+%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B2+%D0%B2+%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B1%D0%BB%D1%8F%D1%85#hl=ru&safe=off&sa=X&ei=T1LYTMDpM5GdOqekub0J&ved=0CBQQBSgA&q=230+%D0%BC%D0%BB%D0%BD+%D1%84%D1%83%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B2+%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B2+%D
<inkvizitor68sl> 0%B2+%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B1%D0%BB%D1%8F%D1%85&spell=1&fp=8f92cecae635dc00 а ещё вот лол
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: маааленькая такая ссцылочка )
<inkvizitor68sl> дыыы
<Offoffoff> как встроить видео в конки?
<Offoffoff> онлайновое
 * Offoffoff знает, что зажрался...
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<Offoffoff> mplayer -vo caca -vf screenshot mms://путь
<Offoffoff> во это встроить можно?
<Offoffoff> никто не пробовал?
<Offoffoff> хочу порно канал в caca - будет смешно.
<Kokar> Добрый вечер. Помогите справиться с разрешением экрана... не показвает реально возможные 1024х768
<Offoffoff> Kokar: какая видяха
<Offoffoff> Kokar: lspci -nn | grep VGA плиз
<Kokar> эмм... у меня ноут amilo pro fijitsu siemens 2030
<Offoffoff> Kokar: и?
<Kokar> хз
<Offoffoff> (06:03:08) Offoffoff: Kokar: lspci -nn | grep VGA плиз
 * Offoffoff пошёл ловить подгонять работников, пора ловить рыбу... На Киритимати восход уже...
<Kokar> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] [1106:3344] (rev 01)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Kokar: ох я и намучился с катроточкой что у тебя
<Kokar> мне аж полегчало.... =(
<[v-8]_jupiter> Kokar: сгенерируй xorg и пропиши
<[v-8]_jupiter> я так делал
<Kokar> man xorg я так понимаю...
<Kokar> у меня сейчас gnome работает... под ним ни как?
<Kokar> man можно русифицировать?
<Megido> канеш
<Megido> нет
<Kokar> ээ??
<[v-8]_jupiter> Kokar: в консоле sudo X -configure     sudo cp ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf  правишь под нужное розрешение
<himik> ман надо  и ++--+
 * Kokar потерялся в трёх Э
<himik> -9
<himik> ++
<himik> +
<[Green]> Kokar: поставь пакет manpages-ru
<[Dmitry]> Охнихренасебе
<[Dmitry]> Грин :)
<[Dmitry]> [Green]: Привет, все еще дуешься? :)
<himik> ой, это я клаву переворачивал вытряхивал мусор
<Kokar> какая команда установки пакета из сети?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, пинг
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: привет
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, чего днём хотел?
<kaljan> Привет всем, подскажите канал, где сидят люди, понимающие в настройках сети?
<kaljan> меня по телнету на роутер не пускает :)
<artus> а роутер разрешил на себя ходить по телнету?
<rapidsp> зоолотые слова :)
<rapidsp> kaljan: сбрось настройки - сто пудов пустит :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вопрос был по ограничению на ввод вывод в kvm
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, аы
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: панель типо делаю.
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ionice же)
<kaljan> ну, тут такое дело, у этого роутера есть гуй :D а я его мучаю, а он мне [body][/body] шлет :D
<[v-8]_jupiter> Что бы узеры могли ребутить с веб морды и тому подобное
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, хы)
<inkvizitor68sl> про ребут я писал, вроде
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да вот я собственно обвертку и делаю для всего етого
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну что бы через панель могли
<inkvizitor68sl> хехе)
<inkvizitor68sl> опенсорц?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Конечно я же все на opensource
<[v-8]_jupiter> делаю
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда давай на почту какие фичи нужно реализовать, я тебе их на уровне скриптов баша напишу
<inkvizitor68sl> скорость не обещаю правда, сейчас оверлоад - 2 сервера в апгрейд, 1 на реконфиг
<rapidsp> kaljan: зачем же ты его мучаешь? у роутера небось еще и название есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ввод вывод я через ionice режу
<inkvizitor68sl> просто всем вдсам ставлю минимальный приоритет
<inkvizitor68sl> сами пусть дерутся
<kaljan> еесть :) сетевая шестеренка :D
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: Смотри я розбил на части 1-я пользовательская и 2-я админская. Начал пока реализововать с пользовательской. Туда войдут (ребут , старт ,стоп)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну это логично
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ещё можно noVNC туда )
<inkvizitor68sl> вебморда для VNC
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну пока я еще не дорос до такого но думаю что реализую
<[v-8]_jupiter> я о vnc
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, в принципе с VNC можно и не париться
<kaljan> ух ты, он рутер видит, сам, и трейсерит, через виртуальную систему О_о
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, статистику по трафику прикрути
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, и какой нибудь парсер статистики вирша - типа потребленные io/проц и т.д.
<kaljan> воистину убунту сила
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: думал это в админской делать.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Или лучше в пользовательскую
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, да не, пусть видят
<inkvizitor68sl> только ещё нужно эталон какой то указать
<Lorgus> все же удалось побороть nm-applet  ... теперь пашет... наконец то с винды слез
<inkvizitor68sl> дескать "вот столько потребляет нормальная"
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, !
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, ку
<baltazor> когда то видел сайт, где писали для каждой версии убунты апдейты, типо число - пакет - версия , и про сам пакет, кто подскажет сайт?
<kaljan> неясен вопрос
<baltazor> а что не ясного , урл сайта прошу
<baltazor> сайт на котором пишется последние обновления пакетов для разных версий убунты , и подробно о пакете и если память не изменяет то и пишется что исправили в этой версии пакета
<chacha> Вечер добр
<chacha> убунту 10.10
<kaljan> baltazor: я не знаю :D
<chacha> когда ставлю
<kaljan> не спамь :)
<chacha> моник тухнет
<chacha> с чем связанно ?
<chacha> извени привычка
<John_Zoidberg> вечер добрый
<kaljan> ну, тут бот, он всем правит :)
<chacha> (:
<kaljan> ну, у тебя случаем нету второго моника?
<chacha> неа
<kaljan> а на каком моменте?
<chacha> ну вот выбор языка
<chacha> потом выбор установки
<chacha> и всё
<John_Zoidberg> у меня тут поблема возникла, копирую на флешку isoшник убунты а она пишет файл слишком велик
<chacha> тухнет
<John_Zoidberg> хотя места предостаточно, что делать?
<Megido> John_Zoidberg: фарматни флешко
<chacha> а какой размер iso ?
<John_Zoidberg> 4.1 гига
<Megido> бывает
<chacha> а флашка соответственно FAT32
<John_Zoidberg> а во что форматнуть? в фат?
<Megido> да
<John_Zoidberg> ок
<chacha> В NTFS
<Megido> гг
<chacha> ребят , так что с моником делать ?
<chacha> тухнет сука)=
<Megido> выкинь
<chacha> а как по поводу других вариантов ?
<Megido> о вопрос
<kaljan> !tuchnet_ekran
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tuchnet_ekran'
<Megido> че у меня с нумпадом
<Megido> неробит и все
<kaljan> !installing
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu может быть установлена различными способами. Информацию см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation . Проблемы во время установки? См. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall и https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues . См. также !automate.
<Megido> точнее нумлок нефурычит
<chacha> нету там ниче такого )+
<chacha> хелп
<chacha>  
<kaljan> !хелп
<kaljan> а, с русским не работает
<kaljan> ну все, сломал :D
<san4o> kaljan: ех такого бота сломал .... =)
<chacha> блин
<chacha> кто знает
<chacha> как решить трабл ?
<chacha> Ж)
<san4o> chacha: операционка 1-на у тебя на компе ?
<chacha> не меняя моник
<chacha> 2
<san4o> chacha: и в обеих такое ?
<Lorgus> ceval, !
<chacha> нет
<chacha> тока в ubuntu
<san4o> chacha: нувариант выкинуть моник можна отменить
<chacha> да ладно?))
<chacha> я его и не рассматривал 0)
<san4o> chacha: посмотри в свойствах екранной заставки
<san4o> chacha: через сколько моник отключается
<chacha> 20 минут
<san4o> chacha: периодичность прослеживается ?
<chacha> неа
<san4o> chacha: что делаеш перед тем как отключается ?
<kaljan> блин, я очень, очень не люблю глупых ответчиков на вопросах и ответах >_<
<chacha> ничего , выбераю загрузку ubuntu и на этом моник тухнет
<Lorgus> chacha,  у тя от софта моник глючит или сам по себе ?
<kaljan> проверь md5 :D - вот самый распространенный ответ, без объяснений, без помощи, просто "проверб md5". ненавижу
<chacha> При установке ubunty
<chacha> )))))))
<san4o> chacha: с этого и нада начинать. стоит 10.04 или 10.10 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> я кому то сейчас настучу
<chacha> 10.10
<inkvizitor68sl> тому, кто md5 у нас проверять не желает
<san4o> chacha: ноутбук ?
<chacha> нет
<Lorgus> chacha,  поставь 8.04 потом обновись до 10.04
<kaljan> inkvizitor68sl: вот смотри, чувак сидит на винде
<kaljan> хочет сесть на убунту
<chacha> а 10.10 не актуально ?
<kaljan> у него что-то не ладится, он идет в ВиО эти глупые, или на форумы: "Что делать?" ему говорят: "Проверб md5"
<Lorgus> chacha,  8.04 последняя безглючная... на любом железе становилась номано
<kaljan> и вот он сидит и думает:"проверб md5"
<kaljan> что такое мд5, как его мд5, зачем мд5
<kaljan> он первый раз это слово видит
<kaljan> бред
<Lorgus> эхх
<Lorgus> ндя
<chacha> )=
<chacha> печаль кароче
<inkvizitor68sl> kaljan, вообще то как его проверить - на странице загрузки написано.
<chacha> что md5
<chacha> мне диск почтой прислали
<chacha> я не думаю что с ним что то не так
<inkvizitor68sl> русской почтой?
<inkvizitor68sl> ох лол.
<inkvizitor68sl> наша русская почта может и md5 у диска повредить))
<inkvizitor68sl> это не шутка.
<kaljan> inkvizitor68sl: ты это домохозяйке объясни :)
<chacha> :D
<inkvizitor68sl> до меня диск доехал - он только как подставка для кофе годится.
<chacha> я ставил его на виртулку
<kaljan> не знаю я диски отправлял - все норм было
<inkvizitor68sl> kaljan, я ничего домохозяйке объяснять не должен и не собираюсь.
<chacha> всё было окей
<kaljan> ну вот, видишь, и ты туда же
<inkvizitor68sl> kaljan, http://debian.pro/243 обращение номер раз отсюда прочти.
<kaljan> прочел :)
<san4o> даная проблема встречается у владелбцев ноутов или нетбуков, чаще всего решают скачав alternate cd.
<kaljan> то есть ты считаешь что это "глупый вопрос" ? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> chacha, ничего не выбирай, подожди тупо
<san4o> но чаще причины более банальны - поцарапаный диск или проблемы при скачке
<kaljan> а при установке можно войти в терминал?
<chacha> неа нету такого
<chacha> <+inkvizitor68sl> ?!
<inkvizitor68sl> chacha, через некоторое время оно автостартом в livecd на англ должно запуститься
<san4o> chacha: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=98567.0
<chacha_> запустил инстал с помощью nomodeset, vga=792.
<chacha_> не потух
<chacha_> тока разрешение 800x600
<chacha_> и поменять нельзя
<chacha_> фак
<kaljan> установил?
<chacha_> 5 мин
<chacha_> ставится
<chacha_> хахаха
<chacha_> высша
<chacha_> поставил ребутнулся
<chacha_> и потух
<chacha_> :DDDDDDDDD
<kaljan> гугли :)
<chacha_> да блин
<chacha_> я ща убью себя
<chacha_> не дайте мне умереть
<chacha_> а ?:
<kaljan> гугли! :)
<chacha_> я уже всё перепробывал
<chacha_> кроме переходника DVI > AGP
<Lorgus> есть возможность посмотреть через терминал кто щас подключен к серверу ???
<chacha_> ибо его нету
<kaljan> убунта установилась ? :)
<chacha_> тоесть AGP> DVI
<chacha_> да
<kaljan> уже прогресс
<chacha_> ну так поставил
<chacha_> так же тухнет
<san4o> chacha_: DVI > AGP не знал что такие существуют =))))))))))))))))))
<chacha_> вот прикинь
<chacha_> на свитчерах стаятся
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, w
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, команда w
<san4o> мож d-sub
<Lorgus> спс
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, или ты о другом?
<inkvizitor68sl> san4o, а с чего бы им не существовать то?
<inkvizitor68sl> мониторы то совместимы и с тем и с тем
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, угу... о другом.. кто по сети подключен
<inkvizitor68sl> просто кому то в лом второй комплект проводов
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, netstat
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, ну и грепай его и так далее
<Lorgus> точна
<chacha_> <san4o> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.nti1.ca/images/dvi-vga.jpg&imgrefurl=http://picsru.eu/keyword/dvi%2520vga/&h=293&w=400&sz=9&tbnid=lEw78Q053Ll_PM:&tbnh=91&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Ddvi%2Bvga&zoom=1&q=dvi+vga&hl=ru&usg=__fMiOWS-w_OfGX-7eISBf02pIMjU=&sa=X&ei=_WnYTKeZIcbDswaMrazeCA&sqi=2&ved=0CCEQ9QEwAQ
<san4o> inkvizitor68sl: dvi - d-sub  -hdmi  стандарты видео входов для монитора но никак не ажп
<kaljan> у меня меньше :)
<chacha_> перепутал
<chacha_> бывает
<kaljan> да кстати, agp pci-e :)
<chacha_> )
<kaljan> chacha_: у тебя какая видеокарта?
<inkvizitor68sl> san4o, а тьфу... туплю уже)
<inkvizitor68sl> san4o, хотя
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, iptraf
<inkvizitor68sl> почему бы не считать переходником с агп на dvi говновидюху)
<chacha_> nvidia
<san4o> inkvizitor68sl: =)
<chacha_> Gf gts 250
<inkvizitor68sl> с VGA спутал
<chacha_> мыны
<chacha_> мыгы*
<chacha_> pew
<XuMuK> всем привед)
<ozstr1ker> здаровченко
<stain> привет
<ariezzy> Здрасьет народ. Проблема такая - поставил на нетбук (Lenovo IdeaPad s9) ubuntu 10.10 - не включается вайфай и вентилятор
<ozstr1ker> а что сильно греется?
<ariezzy> Устанавливался с открытой форточкой
<ariezzy> иначе вырубается
<ariezzy> но эт еще полбеды
<ozstr1ker> а есть такая фигня
<ariezzy> нет вайфая, а следовательно инета
<ariezzy> это критично =)
<ozstr1ker> как нету?
<ozstr1ker> нетворк менеджер есть7
<ariezzy> есть
<ozstr1ker> ну так и в чем проблема найти точку доступа
<ariezzy> он не видит адаптера
<ariezzy> хотя лампочка горит
<ozstr1ker> проверь мож вайфай выключен с кнопки
<ariezzy> включен
<ozstr1ker> а адаптер usb
<ariezzy> нет, встроенный
<ozstr1ker> сейчас гляну по форумам твой ноут
<ozstr1ker> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=99434.0
<ozstr1ker> вот это твой да?
<ozstr1ker> ariezzy тебе похоже драйвера нужны
<ariezzy> угу, он самый. Проблема там не решена
<ozstr1ker> да это пипец
<ozstr1ker> так с провода работает?
<ariezzy> нету провода. Точка далеко на всех
<ariezzy> =)
<ozstr1ker> попробывать слотовый адептер
<ozstr1ker> экспрес кард есть?
<ariezzy> неа
<ariezzy> (
<ozstr1ker> попробывать скачать то что будет работать на твоем нетбуке
<ozstr1ker> не мало же версий и сборок разных
<Lorgus> ariezzy, мож тебе это поможет http://prikola.net/content/pic/story17/911/19.jpg
<ozstr1ker> =)
<ozstr1ker> не вот его телега http://blog.gmane.org/gmane.linux.drivers.bcm54xx.devel/month=20101001
<Ilang> Ом
<SergeyIT> кОм
<inkvizitor68sl> йупи йупи йупи
<inkvizitor68sl> я гипотетически сдал тест  на ПМЖ в канаде
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё 3 сраных года и свалю ^_^
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, а че не в Австралию... ???
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, мелкий вот с супругой туда собрался... гы.... к Фокси
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, кстати... а где фокси ?
<[Dmitry]> В Австралии?
<Ilang> )
<Ilang> пару недель назад была там
<Lorgus> лан... курить и спать... слава богу снова на лине... всеж винда не есть хорошо.... гребаный nm-applet на пару месяцев аж подвесил
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, приедет скоро
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, на мой др
<inkvizitor68sl> тож спать пойду
<inkvizitor68sl> ночи всем
<XuMuK> пока
<Ilang> ппц , обломался кусок от джека наушников и застрял в гнезде ноута (
<Ilang> бывает же ...
<Ilang> кста в бунте можно поменять местами гнезда наушников и микрофона? программно всмысле
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<XuMuK> привет
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-09
<tommye> tommye@bazilio:~$ apache2 -k restart
<tommye> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<tommye>  как перезагрузиться то?
<artus> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<tommye> artus, спасибо уж нашел
<artus> )
<TeaWithoutDonuts> уряяяя
<TeaWithoutDonuts> наконец установил ник в долбанном зшвпшт
<TeaWithoutDonuts> pidgin
<tommye> непойму, перенёс документ рут в другое место, апатч открывает обычные индекс хтмл но не открывает пхп файлы а  до этого крутилась джумла
<newbie> привет
<FoxMulder77> привет
<Zerox_Neron> приу ребятки
<Zerox_Neron> че как делишки?)
<sharikoff> пщщ
<Gerard1> Всем привет!
<Zerox_Neron> всем снова привет
<Zerox_Neron> слушайте трабла такая...
<Zerox_Neron> после перезагрузки компа раньше слетало разрешение экрана (стояли дрова NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.12.run) мне это надоело я поставил nvidia-current. Всё отлично, но вот значки типа корзина, выключение компьютера и дата стоят не на своём месте, а там, где было бы при разрешеÐ
<ck80> ну значки же перетащить можно
<Zerox_Neron> не перетаскиваются
<Zerox_Neron> нажимаю ничо не происходит
<Zerox_Neron> конкретнее открываются, не таскаются
<Zerox_Neron> а трей совсем вправо ушел
<ck80> ерунда какая-то
<ck80> аа. ты имеешь ввиду значки на панельке
<ck80> ну они скорей всего закреплены
<Zerox_Neron> убрал закрепление
<Zerox_Neron> нажимаю допустим на дату
<ck80> ну
<Zerox_Neron> открывается календарь
<ck80> и теперь среднеё кнопкой мыши
<Zerox_Neron> О_О
<Zerox_Neron> ну я дятел
<ck80> средней кнопкой мыши тащи
<ck80> нормуль?
<Zerox_Neron> ага
<Zerox_Neron> только ка трей обратно перенести
<ck80> ну окей :)
<ck80> ну тоже тащи его
<Zerox_Neron> ааа
<Zerox_Neron> вово
<Zerox_Neron> вижу
<ck80> у него там слева полосочка
<Zerox_Neron> норм спс чел
<ck80> ага
<FoxMulder77> привет
<ck80> у меня вот тоже разрешение слетает постоянно
<ck80> это значит надо дрова другие поставить7
<Zerox_Neron> не знам
<Zerox_Neron> я поставил сначала скачанные с сайта
<Zerox_Neron> у меня разрешение слетало, но эффекты работали
<Zerox_Neron> потом сделал sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ck80> ну вот у меня так сейчас, слетает но эффекты работают
<Zerox_Neron> всё норм
<ck80> ясно, попробую
<Zerox_Neron> )
<sharikoff> skai: колдун
<skai> sharikoff: а ты думал:)а что случилось?
<sharikoff> ниче
<sharikoff> так просто
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> аааа:) ну тогда бойтесь меня. это очень сильное колдунство:) муахахахахах
<FoxMulder77> слушайте
<FoxMulder77> а тяжело организовать домен, почтовик, и всякого рода сервисы на бубунте?
<skai> нет
<FoxMulder77> спс
<FoxMulder77> а заморочки есть?))) типо например венда не будет в убунтовский домен лезть??
<FoxMulder77> понятно что они бывают, но я  имею ввиду сурьезные
<FoxMulder77> *заморочки
<Offoffoff> FoxMulder77: zentyal
<Offoffoff> FoxMulder77: все уже настроено
<FoxMulder77> Offoffoff: понял, спасибо =)
<newbie> 1
<sharikoff> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Есть контакт.
<DEN007> Всем ку
<DEN007> есть кто?
<ck80> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<z13> понг
<chelaxe> ку
<chelaxe> z13: хайц
<z13> дарова
<DEN007> народ а как сделать чтобы при загрузки убунты..  после загрузки GRUB не мигил курсор в верхнем левом углу а показывался загрузчик убунты..?
<DEN007> не тоштоб мешает просто интересно...
<Megido> есть кто?
<Mks_> есть
<chelaxe> угу
<Megido> ето вопрос есть
<Megido> точее трабл
<Megido> с нумпадом
<chelaxe> Megido: там кнопку нужно нажать
<chelaxe> =D
<Megido> ага пашутил типа он нажат
<chelaxe> он!?
<Megido> нумлок
<lukinfore> а потом отпустить)
<chelaxe> ааа
<chelaxe> Megido: ну так что у тя с ним?
<Megido> ну как работает как курсоры и все
<Megido> может прога какая мешает?
<lukinfore> какие еще курсоры?
<Mks_> перезагрузка помогает ?
<lukinfore> аа
<lukinfore> стрелки?
<Megido> мышки
<Megido> Mks_: не
<Megido> хелп
<Mks_> может что-то намутил с индикацией раскладки клавы на numlock ?
<Megido> Mks_: да не нкмлок не трогал
<Megido> мб
<Megido> компиз чет мутит?
<Mks_> может быть... если после установки системы было все ок, то вспомни что ставил или обновлял, после чего трабл пошел...
<Megido> ну компиз
<Megido> ето  с неделю уже
<Mks_> попробуй отключи компиз... что будет ?
<Megido> нехо
<Mks_> ? нехорошо или неохота ?
<Megido> Mks_: неохота
<Mks_> а с проблемой разобраться охота?
<Mks_> если при выключенном компизе проблема останется, значит не в нем дело...
<ProKtor> Всем привет
<Mks_> привет
<newbie> привет
<newbie> да что такое
<newbie> вот так
<newbie> нет не так
<newbie> s
<FoxMulder77> s
<FoxMulder77> вот так то
<FoxMulder77> привет
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Fazoid> доброго утра. а кто-нибудь с сабжем mp3-плееры использует? проблема такая, что если воткнуть в ноут usb-плеер, и удалить с него музыку, то файлы удаляются, но место не освобождается. Плееры постле такого впадают в маразм, угроблено уже три штуки в ходе эксп
<Fazoid> ериментов
<donor> asd
<ceval> утро
<chelaxe> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> chelaxe, Понг.
<rapidsp> Fazoid: корзина? через shift-del удалять
<Fazoid> piece of shit! и всего-то?
<Fazoid> хм, надо бы проверить
<Fazoid> найти четвертый плеер (:
<Fazoid> но погоди
<Mks_> форматирование не помогает?
<lukinfore> а те 3 уже впарил кому-то? :)
<Fazoid> на том плеере, который не отказался загружаться после этого и обладал функцией самоформатирования, помогло
<Fazoid> другой пришлось перепрошивать
<Fazoid> третий так и лежит пока
<lukinfore> вот на нем и пробуй
<Fazoid> lukinfore, вернул владельцам кроме одного -)
<Fazoid> но он не у меня уже
<Fazoid> полезли на сайт гнусмаса искать, как этот третий перепрошить, а там в списке такого плеера вообще нет
<andersen> hello! ;-)
<lukinfore> ку
<lukinfore> вот тема была б с флешкой
<Fazoid> какая?
<lukinfore> полезлиб искать прошивку
<lukinfore>  а нету
<Fazoid> ъы
<chelaxe> Народ кто нить юзает MeeGO вот думаю вместе с убунтой его поставить на нетбук
<Fazoid> и вот еще кстати. кто-нибудь может объяснить, почему при запуске игры в вайне бледнеет экран, и восстанавливает картинку после выключения? не могу в гугле ключевые слова волшебные подобрать
<rapidsp> Fazoid: а проблема в чем? не должен бледнеть или картинку восстанавливать?
<Fazoid> rapidsp, почему он бледнеет? вот запускаю я например морровинд в окне, и у меня все осталое начинает выгдядеть так, будто на мониторе выкрутили яркость и убавили контраст
<Fazoid> выключаю морровинд - все снова насыщено
<rapidsp> аа... не полноэкранно запускаешь?
<Mks_> Fazoid: компиз отключен ?
<Fazoid> оконно, включен. компиз виноват?
<rapidsp> возможно
<rapidsp> видюха не справляется
<Fazoid> попробую вырубить в следующий раз, посмотрю что получится
<Mks_> Fazoid: думаю, не то чтобы виноват :), но эффект там вроде можно этот отключить
<Fazoid> мхм, может быть еще это попробовать https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/%D0%97%D0%B0%D0%BF%D1%83%D1%81%D0%BA_%D0%B8%D0%B3%D1%80_%D0%B8_%D0%B4%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B3%D0%B8%D1%85_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B9_%D0%B2_%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%BC_X-%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5
<Mks_> интересный вариант :-)
<Fazoid> счас кофе попью и проверю!
<Lorgus> ceval, !
<ceval> Lorgus привет , как делы старичек
<Lorgus> ceval, жифф пока.... как сам ???
<ceval> Lorgus, нормально тоже пока работаю, к зиме готовлюсь жир коплю :)
<Lorgus> ceval, гы.... как накопишь так в спячку ???
<ceval> Lorgus, хотелось бы но врядли дадут :(, чето отпуск прошел - особо и не заметил
<Lorgus> ceval, ну мож это и к лучшему.... не поспишь... маней заработаешь... новый комп купишь
<ceval> Lorgus, у меня то что есть и так используеться процентов на 30, хоть проц ни самый последний, но Q
<Megido> так ну кто че думает на счет нум лока?
<andersen> а что с num lock'ом?
<Megido> andersen: не выполняет свою функцию
<andersen> Megido:  ты вот не поверишь-вчера в бухгалтерии такая же хрень была. оказалось, что системник прижат к стенке вплотную-клава вывалилась почти
<Megido> andersen: нет клава подключена нормально
<andersen> а потом бухгалтерша видит-еще и numlock не нажат, гордо ее нажимает, печатает и говорит-нифига вы админы типа не умеете. яплакаль
<Megido> andersen: смишно :D
<andersen> у тебя намлок вообще нажимается?
<andersen> лямпочка горит?
<Megido> ага
<andersen> это нужно упорно бить в бубен и вызывать клавиатурных богов. очень сильное колдунство
<Megido> для начала проверим работает ли нум лок вобще
<andersen> давайте рассуждать логически
<Megido> чем можна сканкоды ловить?
<andersen> в консоли read
<Megido> ммм пееключатели вобще не выдают никаких сканкодов
<andersen> не может быть. тогда хитрее. создаешь .sh файл, пишешь туда read "$REPLY"; echo $REPLY
<andersen> ой, не так. #!/bin/bash надо добавить в начале
<Megido> че ето такое?
<Megido> та я знаю как башнеги писать
<andersen> это читает с консоли и выводит его
<andersen> через echo
<andersen> я так ловил нажатие клавш-стрелок. помогало
<Megido> НУ стрелки светит
<Megido> нумлок, цифры на нумпаде нет
<andersen> может, просто подкладки заменить под клавишами?
<Megido> да ну клава не такая и старая
<Megido> да и нем лок я может раз 20 нажал за всю ее жисть
<andersen> мало ли. вдруг по ней лупили как по печатной машинке?
<Megido> ну не по нулоку же :D
<andersen> это вряд ли софтверная проблема
<Megido> хм компиз видит нумлок
<Megido> нач с клавой все ок
<jlewka> всем привеь
<jlewka> народ, подскажите плиз, а как получить инфу `xinput list` подключившись к нему по ssh
<jlewka> у меня почему то выдается инфа, с того компа, с которого подключаюсь
<jlewka> как я понимаю это за опции "-X", но без нее команда не работает
<oni> -Х форвардинг иксов
<jlewka> угу, знаю
<jlewka> но без них xinput не пашет
<oni> логично
<jlewka>  не подскажешь консольную утилиту?
<jlewka> или как можно эт обойти
<oni> щас на себе попробую
<oni> )
<Megido> блин че делать с нумлоком
<Mks_> Megido: другую клаву пробовал цеплять ?
<Megido> Mks_: не
<Mks_> если не хочешь отключать компиз :) попробуй другую клаву
<Megido> Mks_: да и нафиг нум лок же ловит
<oni> jlewka, напиши точную команду которую пишешь
<jlewka> xinput list
<tonius> всем привет!
<jlewka> привет культурный человек
<tonius> помогите разобраться. Кодга на рэд-хат системах делаешь su и становишься рутом, то переменые окружения не изменяются на рутовские. А если "su -" тогда изменяются. Когда я делаю в убунте sudo -s это равносильно su или "su -" ?
<vir0id> tonius ну а почему не делать su - в ubuntu ?
<tonius> сам-то пробовал? оно не срабатывает до тех пор, пока руту не присвоить пароль
<tonius> а мне нравится что рут без пароля
<vir0id> tonius sudo -s тоже самое что и su
<z13> почему в пхп может не работать \n?
<tonius> а что тогда нужно сделать, чтобы получилось "su -" ну чтобы в убунте переменные окружения изменились на рутовские
<oni> tonius, попробуйте sudo -s -H
<oni> хотя я вопрос не очень понял
<tonius> меняются все переменные окружения или тока домашняя директория?
<oni> неподскажу
<z13> почему в пхп может не работать \n?
<jlewka> а он там должен работать?
<Lorgus> о плин... пишут что VLC RAR понимает если видео упаковано... т.е. распаковывать не нада... а то порой задолбаешься ждать пока распакуется
<jlewka> угу, еще есть такая удабая вещь как comix , позволяет просматривать архив с картинками без распаковки, оч удобно мангу читать)
<SergeyIT> привет!
<oni> посоны
<oni> mplayer flac адекватно читает?
<oni> адекватно
<xJericho> нормально он его читает
<oni> смотря как собран же
<xJericho> Счас вот как раз слушаю Пикник во флэке
<oni> а я /2006 - Ganglion/02 - Giving In.flac
<oni> это Saltillo
<joeart> доброго времени суток
<oni> hi
<ariezzy> Здрасьте
<joeart> а что там с проводным то соединением?
<joeart> через витую пару pppoe?
<xJericho> а чего с ним?
<inky__> re all
<inky__> что то всякие inky много в сети оО
<xSnooPx> clear
<SergeyIT> тут инки не всякие!
<inky__> а какие же?
<SergeyIT> а злобные )
<joeart> злобные inky)))
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<andersen1> SergeyIT: привет.
<SergeyIT> привет
<inkvizitor68sl> какая у нас неуобная вебморда
<SergeyIT> inkvizitor68sl, у инков? )
<inkvizitor68sl> SergeyIT: у фринода
<lda-art> hi
<dombr> Всем привет!
<oni> рш
<Megido> кш
<Megido> о пацана памагите
<Megido> немогу виндовс поставить никак((
<Megido> уснули чель все?
<Megido> лан ес че я пошутил :/
<oni> толсто
<FoxMulder77> ы
<hookah> мне вот седня 3 мака настраивать
<hookah> ужос
<oni> и?
<hookah> oni: че - и? )) тоже мак хочу, а он дорогой зараза. хоть на работе повожусь с ним
<jlewka> что в нем хорошего?
<oni> :)
<oni> я тоже
<jlewka> гребанный киндер сюрпиз... сломал игрушку и часть ее упала, в свеже сваренный кофе..
<hookah> jlewka: а что в нем плохого?
<jlewka> цена, не?)
<hookah> jlewka: может она и несколько завышена если рассматривать только железо, но если рассматривать в сочетании.. работает он чудесно
<jlewka> да и проблемы наверно с апргрейдом железа
<hookah> ну там вариант апгрейда - поставить его в уголок и купить новый - самый распространенный )))
<oni> ыыы
<jlewka> ))
<jlewka> а убунту работает хуже чем мак?)
<jlewka> если взять какую нить lts версию
<oni> ну ладно вам
<andersen1> макос, ябы сказал
<oni> как сравнивать то
<jlewka> стандартный софт)
<jlewka> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<FoxMulder77> !зштп
<FoxMulder77> !ping
<FoxMulder77> а чо я рыжий что ли :(
<jlewka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Failed!
<jlewka> а где понг?
<hookah> понг потерлся наверное ))
<jlewka> )))
<hookah> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hookah, Ну понг, и что?
<hookah> о
<hookah> проснулся )))
<jlewka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Есть контакт.
<jlewka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Fail!
<jlewka> пигш
<jlewka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Понг.
<jlewka> во)
<hookah> превышено количество запросов на единицу времени ))
<hookah> задидосил бота )))
<jlewka> )))
 * hookah думает, что самая приятная весчь в макОсь - это bash
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
<FoxMulder77> привет
<xJericho> прифф
<FoxMulder77> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> FoxMulder77, Понг понг понг...
<FoxMulder77> ыыы
<FoxMulder77> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> FoxMulder77, Есть контакт.
<FoxMulder77> урааа
<Yandzee> Подскажите, делал с помощью Remastersys backup и dist, и в виртуалке и на деле пишет при загрузке failed mount aufs
<FoxMulder77> не монтируется раздел
<Yandzee> и что мне теперь делать
<Yandzee> почему у других все работает а у меня нет
<Yandzee> какие есть еще способы создания livecd дистрибутива, чтобы можно было проверить?
<xJericho> возможно допустил ошибку какую нито
<Yandzee> да какую ошибку, нажал просто dist и все
<Yandzee> и оставил комп на 20 мин
<xJericho> ну создать загрузочную флэшку к примеру
<FoxMulder77> +1
<FoxMulder77> ну у тебя фейл с моунтом раздела
<FoxMulder77> можэт стоить поменять диск?
<xJericho> какая версия у тебя?
<FoxMulder77> Для этого нужно в головной системе подключить оверлей sunrise (http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/sunrise), в клиентской системе проинсталировать пакет sys-fs/aufs Дальше выполнить следующие действия в чрут окружении клиентской системы
<FoxMulder77> сматри чо гугл сказал
<Yandzee> версия чего?
<Yandzee> remastersys?
<xJericho> убунты
<Yandzee> 10.10
<FoxMulder77> ололо
<xJericho> тада понятно
<FoxMulder77> =)))
<Yandzee> а что, в 10.10 не пашет?
<FoxMulder77> 10.04 рулед
<Yandzee> еще не факт
<FoxMulder77> 10.10 глучит
<xJericho> 10.10 глюк на глюке пока еще
<Yandzee> что то я не замечаю
<FoxMulder77> тода гугл те в помощб
<xJericho> скачай себе 10.4.1 и буит тебе счастье
<Yandzee> если не стало стабильнее
<Yandzee> хорошо, как еще можно создать живой дистрибутив из системы
<FoxMulder77> флешка
<FoxMulder77> те ж ужэ сказали
<xJericho> +1
<FoxMulder77> или читай http://www.gentoo.ru/node/11838
<FoxMulder77> или иди делай с флешки
<xJericho> флешка самое простое
<xJericho> и имхо удобнее
<FoxMulder77> +1
<xJericho> FoxMulder77 есть какая нито качалка с поддержкой докачки типа донлоад мастера? чтоб от ФФ цепляла
<FoxMulder77> xJericho: разве у фф отменили довнлоад менеджер?
<FoxMulder77> докачка щас цуко редко где на сервках встречаца начала.... тока на оф сайтах
<xJericho> ФФшная не всегда удобна (
<FoxMulder77> хех
<xJericho> да и в очередь не выставишь
<Yandzee> слов нет просто, еврей какие то делали этот remastersys
<xJericho> Yandzee если бы евреи делали он бы денег стоил )
<Yandzee> Еще бы он денег стоил
<Yandzee> параша а не софт
<xJericho> создай себе флешку и не парься
<Yandzee> да нет у меня флешки
<Yandzee> париться ради этого
<xJericho>  гиговой за глаза хватает она стоит копейки
<Yandzee> в анал, лучше потом все руками восстановлю
<xJericho> как все таки люди любят секс )))))
<SergeyIT> это куда Yandzee ушел? )))
<FoxMulder77> догадайсо
<xJericho> пошел "руками" работать )
<FoxMulder77> точно точно руками
<SergeyIT> (01:51:30 PM) Yandzee: в анал,
<xJericho> гыыы
<FoxMulder77> ы
<FoxMulder77> блин мужыки хочу тойоту левин :( а денег нет
<FoxMulder77> чоделать
<xJericho> идти зарабатывать
<xJericho> или грабани банк по сети )
<FoxMulder77> ухты
<FoxMulder77> йа работаю итак
<xJericho> ну чтоб ее купить по быстрее над как минимум 5 нормальных работ иметь )
<FoxMulder77> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> FoxMulder77, Ну понг, и что?
<FoxMulder77> 180 тыщ надо
<xJericho> че так недорого то?
<FoxMulder77> 97 год
<FoxMulder77> она такая ня ^_^
<FoxMulder77> задолбала девятка блиа
<xJericho> понятно )
<donor> Привет народ. Подскажите пожалуйста, что в убунту может спамить с 25 порт. Провайдер постоянно банит, говорит "Статистика говорит следующее: "10.218.103.92 sent 12167383 octets smtp port traffic to 5009 unique hosts", что означает что с вашего IP-адреса отправлено "12167383" байт
<tommye> Люди, скажите, что я не так делаю? Я перенёс рабочую директорию папатча на рабочий стол, он открывает html документы но не обрабатывает .php файлы с помощью SSI, хотя в прежней рабочей директории всё работало, скажите почиму и что делать?
<artus> donor: почто )
<artus> tommye: вопрос .... нафига????
<tommye> удобна
<donor> artus: понимаю что почто
<artus> tommye: наразу
<tommye> нара3ум?
<artus> tommye: из разряда перенести толчек в комнату) чтоб далеко не бегать?
<tommye> я бы перенёс если б не ваняло
<donor> artus: только почему она пробивается сквозь запрет рассылки с 25 порта в ufw и сниферы ничего не показывают.
<artus> ты с апачем это согласовал?
<tommye> апатч даёт дабро
<tommye> непонятно почиму пхп не обрабатывается. раньше на джумле обрабатывался
<Taurendil> парни, здорово! глупый вопрос) но нельзя ли никак поставить макинтошное приложение на линукс?)
<jlewka> tommye, а почему просто не сделать сим. линк на каталог?
<artus> donor: >netstat -utpn что говорит?
<artus> jlewka: так же не интересно)
<jlewka> )))
<artus> Taurendil: низя
<jlewka> artus, кстати, такой вопрос, точнее два вопроса
<artus> jlewka: а че... апач на рабочем столе это тру ))
<jlewka> 1. почему при сим. линке надо указывать полный путь
<Taurendil> просто нужен authorware web player, а он только под винду и мак
<jlewka> 2. как посмотреть реальное содержимое сим. линка
<tommye> jlewka, потому что нужно менять права доступа у кажлого файла тогда
<artus> ну ls -la вроде показывает куда линк видет
<SergeyIT> Taurendil, ставь нужную ось
<artus> tommye: зачем менять?
<jlewka> tommye, почему? ты же просто ссылку создаешь
<Taurendil> когда уже будут все делать и нам)
<jlewka> artus, да не, мне надо 10 сим линков немного отредактировать, вот и хочу узнать как открыть можено
<donor> artus: сейчас да и когда сомотрел на 25 порту ничего не весело
<artus> donor: тогда шли лесом прова...
<artus> если нетстат молчит то пров беса гонит
<artus> jlewka: да я как то с ними особо не разбиралсо ) посему ))
<[Dmitry]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/75414/ec54c1e7 На фотографии: Mikrotik, D-Link DGS-3627 и D-Link DES-3526
<[Dmitry]> :)
<artus> Taurendil: че за плеер?
<tommye> artus, потому что обычный узверь в таких каталогах не может создавать и перезаписывать документы
<artus> tommye: а зачем те обычный ? )))
<jlewka> tommye, а ты хочешь что бы там любой полдьзователь мог гадить?)
<tommye> jlewka, хочу что бы с робочего стола стягивалась шля шваль в сайт
<donor> artus: хз пока в винде не банит, проявлялось только на убунту 10 10 и линукс минте 9(10 04), возможно ли что линух рассылает сам какуюнить дебажную инфу, у меня лэптоп не совсем стандартный, мож он на железо гонит?
<Taurendil> artus, да плеер для отображения на сайте окошка, в нем все и происходит действие (типа флеша, только немного другое)
<jlewka> tommye, не понял, это как?
<artus> Taurendil: O_o эк формулировка заумная)
<tommye> jlewka, посредствам рукописных интсрукций на языке сценариев
<Taurendil> ахаха, ну не знаю я как еще сказать, сам первый раз с ним сталкиваюсь
<artus> donor: ну мониторь нетстатом... мож поймаеш момент.. кста... попробуй виресшарк ... мож он отловит че
<jlewka> tommye, не.. я не понял сам замысел, да и в любом случае добавить польователя в нужную группу, и дать группе нужные прова..
<donor> artus: вайршарк какраз ничего непоказывает, я думаю это происходит вообще до логина в систему, так как один раз провайдер забанил кгда линукс просто загрузился до gdm и я перезагрузил
<artus> donor: в логах че нить есть?
<tommye> jlewka, низя у меня юзер всё время онлайн и доступ к компу есть у всех, а если дать ему привелегии на запить в файлы то от него запущенные программы просто будут скидываться в директорию на рабочем столе а те будет обрабатываться SSl процессором и собирать
<tommye> из кусочкав страницу
<artus> tommye: а если та спрячеш на рабочем столе то типа никто не догадаетцо?
<artus> ))
<tommye> всё сделаю имлинк
<donor> по фильтру на 25 порт и смтп нет
<artus> donor: чей то как то загадочно
<artus> donor: а в автозагрузке у тебя что?
<donor> artus: все по стандарту, минт вчера свежий установил, да и убунту когда первый раз забанили тоже была свежая
<artus> бред какой то
<artus> donor: сдаетцо мне пров просто чето гонит
<artus> donor: они тупо видно банат за то что у тя открытый 25й порт...
<donor> artus: хз маловероятно что у него алергия на линукс. "Статистика говорит следующее: "10.218.103.92 sent 12167383 octets smtp port traffic to 5009 unique hosts" больше похоже на то что была какаято рассылка.
<donor> artus: но в логах бы это нехило светилось... я думаю
<artus> donor: ога... ток с таким запросом ты один на весь гугл...
<artus> да и грубо говоря 10ть метров при старте куда то лить ... это ж как то ... полюбому должно быть в логах
<donor> artus: остается только поставить перед ним чтонить умное, но этож надо на работу тащить=)
<artus> sharikoff: дароф.. тут ?
 * sharikoff боится отвечать..
<sharikoff> artus: тут =)
<artus> sharikoff: бандит)
<artus> sharikoff: 10.218.103.92 sent 12167383 octets smtp port traffic to 5009 unique hosts чего это могет значить?
<donor> лан спасиб за помощь, понесу на работу, там посмотрю чем он плюется в сеть.
<artus> donor: проверь ешо тспдампом че он там шлеть
<sharikoff> это мдемон может быть?
<donor> дык я не могу поймать тот момент, когда он шлет, вот в этом вся лажа.
<artus> какой демон?
<sharikoff> cat /var/log/messages|grep 5009
<donor> почтовый
<sharikoff> мдемон
<donor> а он поумолчанию в убунту включен?
<artus> ну у миня таких нима )
<jlewka> asfas@asfas-desktop:~/manga/Интересное$ readlink "Ageha wo Ou Monotachi" | sed 's/^/\/home\/asfas\/manga\//g' | xargs ln -sf
<jlewka> ln: указанная цель «Monotachi/» не является каталогом: Нет такого файла или каталога
<jlewka> как сделать так что бы он не части названия
<sharikoff> artus: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:sQTN2ND2eCQJ:babamarta.livejournal.com/553353.html+sent+octets+smtp+port+traffic+to+unique+hosts&cd=1&hl=ru&ct=clnk&gl=ru
<sharikoff> хе хе
<jlewka> как сделать так что бы он не терял части имени файла
<donor> sharikoff: сейчас не дома, посмотрел бы
<sharikoff> donor: а кто шлет
<artus> sharikoff: ну вобще я сразу сказал что пров беса гонит
<sharikoff> демон какой
<donor> sharikoff: дык вот я как раз и не могу определить
<sharikoff> jlewka: вот такими "\" штуками
<donor> ничего почтового у меня вроде нет, во всяком случае сам не устанавливал.
<jlewka> sharikoff, пробывал
<sharikoff> в линухе по дефолту должен быть sendmail
<artus> jlewka: замени пробелы на _
<sharikoff> если он стоит у тя в релее
<sharikoff> то через него возможно шлют спам
<sharikoff> машинка=шлюз в инет?
<jlewka> artus, не... много файлов переименовывать надо будет)
<artus> jlewka: ls | grep " " | while read -r f; do mv "$f" `echo $f | tr ' ' '_'`; done
<artus> в папку )
<donor> нет это ноут, после него только модем на коаксиал.
<sharikoff> jlewka: открой терминал
<sharikoff> перетащи туда папку
<sharikoff> и увидишь как она называется
<sharikoff> donor: слышь
<donor> sharikoff: пытался поставить запрет на исходящие с 25 порта в ufw не помогло
<sharikoff> через можем могут зайти как туда так и оттуда
<jlewka> sharikoff, да млин, не помогло мне экранирование пробелов, говорю же, пробывал уже
<jlewka> artus, чит код)
<artus> jlewka: я те дал как смнить пробелы )
<rapidsp> блин пора работу менять, кресло подо мной разваливается...
<artus> меняй кресло )
<rapidsp> хм... както не подумал об этом :)
<donor> sharikoff: вряд ли это связанно с модемом, так как спам происходит только когда я в линуксе, тоесть пока я в винде работаю провайдер молчит и не ругает=)
<sharikoff> donor: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 25 -J REJECT
<rapidsp> а что так можно??? (С) :)
<sharikoff> donor: ты знаешь как почта работает
<sharikoff> и что такое релей?
<sharikoff> открытый?
<sharikoff> relay
<artus> sharikoff: да скорее про наверно гонит.. ибо машинка свеженакатаная и сразу банитцо ... бред
<Aceler> Торренты есть?
<donor> sharikoff: это чтото связанно с рассылкой?
<sharikoff> artus: просто у некоторых провов
<artus> ога .. по почне шлютцо)
<Aceler> artus: нет, провайдер подрывается
<sharikoff> можно соединившись с адсл
<sharikoff> увидеть друго модем такой же
<jlewka> artus, asfas@asfas-desktop:~/manga/Интересное$ ls | grep " " | while read -r f; do mv "$f" `echo $f | tr ' ' '_'`; done
<jlewka> mv: невозможно выполнить stat для «Nazo no kanojo X»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<jlewka>  все кроме этого переименовалось) чем этот файл плох?)
<donor> если питерские то может знаете пров tvoe.tv коаксиальный
<Aceler> вообще, есть полезная команда netstat -tupna, от рута даёшь и видишь, кто с кем соединился.
<artus> jlewka: мейби скобками?
<sharikoff> Aceler:  угу
<jlewka> artus, скобок в реале нету
<artus> Aceler: дык молчит система на энту команду ... только при загрузке флудит
<donor> народ я ставил сниферы пока работал в убунту и они ничего не показывали на протяжении всего сеанса, я грешу на начальную загрузку.
<artus> jlewka: ну 1ну то папку мона и ручками переименовать то )
<Aceler> artus: так, мы сейчас кого лечим? :)
<artus> Aceler: донора )
<jlewka> artus, на пробелы в конце файла жаловался, да не просто команда хорошая, хотелосьб ее немного пдрпавить просто)
<sharikoff> donor: dmesg смарел?
<Aceler> А, то есть это ты за него :)
<Aceler> donor: а это мог быть отчёт об установленных пакетах?
<GanjaProWars> скачал игру, запускаю установку install.sh и выдает ошибку: install.sh: 51: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<artus> jlewka: просто у меня нет пробулов в конце файла и посему ошибок не видел)
<polatov> всем привет
<donor> dmesg смотрел, на сколько мог его посмотреть сам, по фильтрам smtp и 25, там небыло ничего
<toxa> а что такое proxyscan.freenode.net ? чего он меня сканирует?
<donor> вчера на свежий минт 9 установленовил только скайп, и он таки долго логинился, мб он.
<donor> но нафига ему 25 порт
<artus> не.. скайп врятли причем
<toxa> использую ubuntu server и nginx.... почему-то не видно совсем в логах nginx когда заходишь с opera-mini через телефон, через iftop видно что оно лезет через тру-ляля.opera-mini.net ... а в логе access пусто вообще
<donor> это все тайные агенты мелкомягких!!!!
<toxa> :( реально нет нигде..... а соединение происходит....
<toxa> может они индефицируются как боты какие, а в дефолтном nginx это отключено?
<toxa> кто сталкивался с таким?
<polatov> парни, помогите с сетью разобраться http://paste.org.ru/?yk6f43
<jillsmitt> polatov: как дела?
<polatov> jillsmitt, о, отлично )
<polatov> помоги, а?
<donor> artus: можно какнить сделать чтобы сеть аодключалась уже после логина пользователя?
<artus> мона) в NM сними галочку разрешать всем )
<artus> или как то так
<polatov> помогите плиз http://paste.org.ru/?v3j8i9
<tommye> artus, а симлинк помог, спасибо
<artus> tommye: ))
<donor> polatov покажи route
<polatov> donor, посмотри http://paste.org.ru/?v3j8i9
<donor> увидел
<donor> polatov да все по чесноку имхо, на крайняк спроху, точно машинка с таким айпи висит на этой физической дырке?
<polatov> ты про 10.1?
<donor> да
<polatov> это роутер
<polatov> с другой машины пинг ходит
<jillsmitt> polatov: бродкаст один выстави
<mva> @kick FoxMulder77 мат
<donor> понял
<polatov> jillsmitt, точно?
<jillsmitt> не уверен
<artus> mva: где ты его увидел то ? ))
<artus> я про фокса )
<mva> artus, за обсуждение хочешь?
<mva> :)
<artus> причем тут обсуждения?
<mva> обсуждение действий модератора
<mva> карается баном :)
<mva> и таки для нервных:
<mva> [16:58:11] <FoxMulder77>  задолбала девятка блиа
<artus> а .. точно ))) было )
<mva> это он ещё за оффтоп не получил
<artus> ток я забыл видно кто )
<jillsmitt> mva: обсуждение действий модератора... ц ц ц
<donor> какой в убунту аналог chkconfig
<donor> а он и так есть
<noob_igor> Здравствуйте, я переустановил систему, а /home находится на отдельном раделе. Как мне сделать копию данных оттуда, или просто использовать его?
<CheshaNeko> как по ssh файл получить с сервера?
<jillsmitt> noob_igor: надо монтировать его
<sharikoff> CheshaNeko:  scp
<artus> CheshaNeko: scp
<artus> ))
<sharikoff> artus: бее
<artus> sharikoff: викторина ))
<noob_igor> Естественно, но у меня нет прав на копирование.
<artus> дай права на файл
<CheshaNeko> noob_igor: просто использовать его?
<noob_igor> да
<noob_igor> Со всеми правами. :)
<sharikoff> смонтируй во фстабе
<sharikoff> потом chown
<sharikoff> потом используй
<sharikoff> artus: ты тута?
<artus> угу
<noob_igor> >>смонтируй во фстабе>> Расскажи поподробнее, пожалуйста.
<sharikoff> cat /etc/fstab
<sharikoff> пасмари как там
<artus> и blkid те в помощ )
<cartman__> qq all
 * cartman__ кушает)))
<sharikoff> ешь ананасы рябчиков жуй
<sharikoff> день твой последний приходит cartman__
<sharikoff> =)
<FuryChaplain> Подскажите, почему в убунте exe файлы не запускаются и где "пуск"?
<SergeyIT> FuryChaplain, ошибся чатом?
<artus> FuryChaplain: сперли в прошлом гду.. вот и мучаемсо сами
<SergeyIT> FuryChaplain, убунту не вин
<FuryChaplain> :( а кто утащил?
<FuryChaplain> плохо конечно
<sharikoff> alt+f2 это пуск
<SergeyIT> это run
<FuryChaplain> alt+f2 это как win+r, это я понял
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> там и пиши чо те надо запустить
<SergeyIT> видимо FuryChaplain что-то написал
<XuMuK> всем привед
<SergeyIT> ку
<artus> SergeyIT: видимо он просто троль )
<SergeyIT> троль - это я )
<cartman__> а я арбузный лорд! xD
<Gaga_rin> день
 * cartman__ слушает Боба Марли, пьет пивко и расслабляется
 * fanfan ðàáîòàåò
<ubuntuhelp> fanfan! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<cartman__> скуууучно
<bodok> привет
<bodok> а где можно скачать скайп на убунту?
<CheshaNeko> bodok: skype.com
<CheshaNeko> bodok: неожиданно, да?
<rapidsp> apt-get install skype
<bodok> очень=DDD
<rapidsp> еще неожиданней
<bodok> да я просто не шарю ..друг шарит а его дома нет
<bodok> я тока вчера узнала что такое терминал=D
<rapidsp> кто проболтался?
<jah-man> =) а мне вот кстати убунтушный терминал гораздо больше виндового нравится.
<jah-man> rapidsp ты о чем?
<rapidsp> сравнил ))))
<bodok> кто то из ваших тут и проболтался=D
<CheshaNeko> jah-man: в винде есть терминал?
<jah-man> CheshaNeko cmd...Oo его обычно терминалом и называют...
<artus> jah-man: его обычно называют командной строкой а не терминалом )
<bodok> не могу скачать=D
<rapidsp> у них щас есть повершелл - некий закос под баш
<artus> не качай)
<jah-man> artus да мне пох) выполняет практически те же функции что и убунтушный..просто в вин гораздо популярнее графический интерфейс
<artus> мдя...
<CheshaNeko> jah-man: лол
<jah-man> CheshaNeko ???
<artus> jah-man: а еще микроскоп выполняет практически те же функции в плане забивания гвоздей )
<artus> да и при желании компот кирзовым сапогом пить можно.. ибо емкость
<jah-man> artus ты не прав. терминал в убунту гораздо удобнее и функциональнее, но тем не менее в виндовой командной строке тоже можно много чего делать.
<artus> можно ... я не спорю )
<jah-man> да нет же ты именно споришь)
<artus> ток того.... это не отменяет суждения про возможности
<CheshaNeko> jah-man: сеть можно поднять через терминал?
<artus> да ладно.. пусть будет в венде терминал похожий на баш но не баш )))
<jah-man> где?ОО
<jah-man> да вообще не баш в винде.
<artus> CheshaNeko: в винде мона )
<artus> и не только сеть)
<rapidsp> этого "много" на порядок меньше чем в баше
<CheshaNeko> artus: :(
<artus> а мож хватить синее с теплым сравнивать?
<jah-man> так закончили срачи) ибо убунту реально удобнее виндов) и сравнивать тут действительно смывсла не имеет)
<jah-man> а вот почему иногда начинает переключаться раскладка самопроизвольно?..
<jah-man> 10.10
<CheshaNeko> jah-man: в одном и том же окне?
<jah-man> да в любом...
<jah-man> начинает переключаться и нигде не возможно ничего напечатать..
<CheshaNeko> jah-man: раскладка от окна зависить может, для каждого своя
<CheshaNeko> jah-man: обновись значит
<jah-man> 1) раскладка у меня для всех окон общая, 2) обновится не могу пока...
<jah-man> ,kяnm вjn опzтm!!!
<artus> обновлятцо зачем?
<artus> причем тут трабла с раскладкой которая выскочила внезапно к необходимости обновитцо?
<jah-man> gонятyj ниrтj мyt тeт yt gjvо;еn)
<radon_> всем привет
<jah-man> qq
<radon_> Нужна помощь в настройки принтера Canon LBP 2900 в ubuntu 10.10
<sharikoff> artus: Опять балуешься? ;)
<artus> sharikoff: да я так ))) слехка )
<CheshaNeko> artus: на 10.10 проблема с переключалкой была же
<artus> CheshaNeko: выруби аплет )
<CheshaNeko> artus: зачем мне?
<artus> ну если вдруг у тя тож )
<artus> jah-man: выруб нафиг аплет расладки ) он и так не нужен)
<artus> а язык мона и по горящему скроллоку смотреть)
<jah-man> сенькс)
<jah-man> только вместе с ним пропал апплет громкости и сообщений
<artus> jah-man: а они терь вместе чтоль ?
<jah-man> походу да..
<jah-man> называется апплет индикации
<sharikoff> А в чом там косяк?
<oni> jah-man, что там у тебя?
<sharikoff> С раскладкой
<artus> jah-man: не .. надо было прибить именно аплет раскладки
<CheshaNeko> Я избавил себя от нужды смотреть какая раскладка включена ^_^ когда на разные кнопки повесил
<jah-man> апплет раскладки прибить невозможно. он соединен с другими апплетами...
<oni> jah-man, что там у тебя?
<jah-man> да так) проблемы с раскладкой..она начинает бешено переключаться и ничего не возможно напечатать..
<artus> jah-man:  ну народ в gnome-settings-daemon  отключает  модуль keyboard  и все пучком
<artus> эт оне проблемы с раскладкой
<jah-man> ой сенькс)
<artus> это проблемы аплета
<artus> который тупит
<jah-man> ^^ тормозииииим)
<jah-man> а где gnome-settings-daemon
<jah-man> ?
<artus> у кого бубунта.. у тебя или у меня? )))
<jah-man> думал что у нас...Оо
<artus> ))
<fanfan> Как вам интерфейс unity  в убунте?
<jah-man> не видел....не знаю.
<[Dmitry]> херь
<jah-man> он официально будет в 11.04
<jah-man> noob detected/ как убрать эти раздражающие уведомления в верхнем правом углу?><
<artus> прибей нотифи демона
<artus> notify-osd  который
<rapidsp> прибей гнома, поставь кеды :)
<oni> прибей иксы
<oni> \=
<loz> ау?)
<artus> loz: потерялсо?
<oni> уа)
<loz> такой SKonst просит разбанить его..)
<artus> зачем?
<loz> не знаю =(
<oni> он больш енебудет?)
<loz> незнаю незнаю)
<artus> будет будет )
<loz> а что было то?)
<zl0y> всем привет
<zl0y> есть модеры?
<zl0y> разбаньте, пожалуйста, SKonst
<artus> зачем ? )
<zl0y> он хочет сказать, что-то важное
<artus> вреть он фсе )
<loz> а что ему непонравилось на этот раз? пакетны менеджер?)
<jah-man> а кто такой SKonst?
<SergeyIT> забаненный
<[Dmitry]> zl0y: Кто тебя вообще тут разбанил, а?
<SergeyIT> веником его!
<jah-man> раз забанили значит за дело и не хрен прощать) веником по башке и шваброй в попу возмутителей общественного порядка)
<zl0y> [Dmitry]: я не знаю, разбирайся с руководством :)
<[Dmitry]> zl0y: Я уже с ним не разбираюсь.
<zl0y> jah-man: какой ты брутальный пацанчик
<[Dmitry]> И особо не хочу.
<zl0y> [Dmitry]: че так?
<[Dmitry]> А вот так.
<jah-man> zl0y а ты можешь объяснить что такое брутальный, или просто слово понравилось и ты его вот решил сказать?
<[Dmitry]> Что бы ты спросил)
<[koshka]> )))
<[koshka]> uvvtu, привет!
<uvvtu> [koshka]: привет кошара. сколько зим сколько лет
<[koshka]> я знала что вы меня не забудите :-D
<uvvtu> никогда
<uvvtu> да кстати всем привет и кстати кого убили?
<jah-man> привет) убили негра)
<uvvtu> плохо
<jah-man> ай-яй-яй-яй-яй убили негра! ай-яй-яй-яй-яй ни за что, ни про что суки замочииилии..
<[koshka]> ай ай ) негр ни как не относится к убунте )
<uvvtu> а где админы?
<jah-man> ну если взять логи этого канала то многое тут к убунту не относится..
<SergeyIT> у пульта
<[koshka]> jah-man, ну да )) это точно )
<jah-man> [koshka] например вчера обсуждали красные утепленные труселя) с мехом.
<[koshka]> ух ты ) как это я такое упустила )
<SergeyIT> [koshka], с меня сняли, если нужны - поищи, где-то валяются
<jah-man> интересная знаете ли была беседа) SergeyIT прыгал со скакалкой без трусов, пытаясь согреться...
<[koshka]> SergeyIT, ой )  нет уж спасибо)
<SergeyIT> [koshka], хотя тебе не надо, ты наверно уже к зиме полиняла?
<[koshka]> канеша :-D я к зиме готова уже
<[koshka]> да и у нас не холодно зимой ;)
<[koshka]> сейчас больше 20 градусов
<mva> хвостатые в чяти
<jah-man> [koshka] где это так?
<jah-man> О___о
<rapidsp> воркута
<[koshka]> в Крыму! )
<jah-man> ааа...) кстати скоро друг оттуда вернется..обещал пару кораблей кое-чего интересного притаранить) все-таки крым благоприятное место для canabis'а...
<[koshka]> )
<jah-man> а вот в пензе +1...ужоснах..холодный ветер..грязно, слякоть
 * mva подёргал [koshka] за хвост
<[koshka]> ну вот не надо меня за хвост дергать)
 * jah-man копит деньги на билет до Ямайки...
<baltazor> Кто подскажет ссылку на сайт, где написаны послендие обновления для разных версий убунты (типо пакет - версия - дата обновления , если зайти в пакет то можно увидеть изменения в данной версии) ?
<[koshka]> http://ubuntu.ru/
<[koshka]> а тут нет такого? )
<baltazor> там идет именно список пакетов
<Zerox_Neron> привет убунтоиды)
<jah-man> qq
<jah-man> а кто был в юар?
<Zerox_Neron> нийа
<[koshka]> привет
<jah-man> ^__^
<Zerox_Neron> кто юзал ubuntu 10.10?
<jah-man> я
<Zerox_Neron> скажите мне отличия от 10.04
<jah-man> щас на ней сижу..
<Zerox_Neron> кроме сенсорного экрана
<jah-man> хз. ибо 10.04 не юзал
<Zerox_Neron> я че сразу заметил
<Zerox_Neron> шрифт)))
<jah-man> да) теперь это оригинальный шрифт Ubuntu
<Zerox_Neron> немного приятнее стала среда (дизайн)
<jah-man> градиенты помягче
<Zerox_Neron> вово
<Zerox_Neron> но работа?
<Zerox_Neron> я ничо не заметил
<Zerox_Neron> хотя audcious
<jah-man> да мне кажется так же...просто 10.04 допилили до оптимального состояния)
<Zerox_Neron> среда изменилась на стандартную
<Zerox_Neron> а удобно играть в дурака в интернете
<Zerox_Neron> открыл блокнот и вносишь все изменения быстренько :D
<jah-man> =))))
<Zerox_Neron> у меня почему то 192.168.1.1 не пингуется
<Zerox_Neron> вернее пингуетс
<Zerox_Neron> но в браузере не открывается
<ZeVoluciON> внизапна
<Zerox_Neron> ))
<jah-man> адсл?
<Zerox_Neron> ога
<Zerox_Neron> в винде норм было
<Zerox_Neron> тут чо не знаю
<jah-man> дрова по-моему надо ставить на модем...оО
<jah-man> я вообще ес честно не знаю тоже.
<ZeVoluciON> и печку
<jah-man> и ватрушку с творогом.
<SergeyIT> Zerox_Neron, прокси прописан?
<Zerox_Neron> SergeyIT: эээм...зачем?
<Zerox_Neron> не в курсе..
<Zerox_Neron> IP в том же диапазоне
<Zerox_Neron> шлюз 192.168.1.1
<Zerox_Neron> мб я совсем нуб?
<SergeyIT> Zerox_Neron, с прокси обычно не открывается
<Zerox_Neron> ну я вроде не ставил ничо
<SergeyIT> Zerox_Neron, забей этот адрес в hosts
<Zerox_Neron> аа
<Zerox_Neron> ну это я не трогал
<Zerox_Neron> а как убунту прописать рабочую группу? чтобы сеть с виндой сделать
<Zerox_Neron> и как работают общая папка на ext4 при открытии в винде?
<SergeyIT> Zerox_Neron, то есть в resolv.conf (
<Zerox_Neron> полный путь?
<jah-man> ext4 виндой не распознаетс.. распознается ext2 и ext3 с помощью специальных плагинов
<Zerox_Neron> это я понял
<Zerox_Neron> вернее знаю
<jah-man> ^^ im c.o.
<SergeyIT> Zerox_Neron, типа так router 192.168.1.1
<Zerox_Neron> а если ext4 на другом компе и на ней есть общая папка, а с другого компа попробовать открыть эту папку?
<Zerox_Neron> SergeyIT: не понял...??
<jah-man> 90 пользователей онлайн...пишут от силы человека 4
<jah-man> мдэмс..
 * jah-man ушел в ребут.
<bybyby> подскажите что с VboxOSE: "Hard disk 'xp.vdi' has more than one child hard disk (4)."?
<nexusreglog> у меня что-то в голове не страбатывает
<zl0y> jah-man: редзкий, жесткий
<nexusreglog> я перенес хоум на другой винт смонтировал на место старого хоума
<SergeyIT> Zerox_Neron, что то я все путаю.(  У меня в hosts добавлено  - 192.168.1.1 router. И по имени router в браузере все открывается
<zl0y> jah-man: ты сомневался в моих познаниях?
<nexusreglog> в этом хоуме директория апача
<uburuntu> Привет, народ! Какой  компилятор  паскаля предложите?
<nexusreglog> но он непускает теперь туда
<Zerox_Neron> SergeyIT: у меня по 192.168.1.1 не открывается. так и будет? по айпишникам не открывает?
<nexusreglog> я что-то элементарное упускую, но никак не пойму что
<nexusreglog> все
<nexusreglog> отбой
<nexusreglog> )
<SergeyIT> Zerox_Neron, у меня тоже по ip не открывает
<Zerox_Neron> странно
<Zerox_Neron> всё равно не работает...
<Zerox_Neron> ладно, завтра
<pheta> привет
<jah-man> qq
<pheta> Как подключить в ubuntu 10.10 одновременно два vpn'a ?
<artus> зачем ?
<pheta> у меня два vpn соеденения
<SergeyIT> чем больше, тем лучше
<pheta> один под локальную сеть , второй для инета
<pheta> чушь провайдер...
<Fazoid> локальная сеть провайдера через vpn?
<pheta> да
<Fazoid> какое извращение.
<pheta> ЕБларусь что сказать))
<sharikoff> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Ну понг, и что?
<artus> pheta: а вот мне интересно ) ты хоть для галочки у гугла спрашивал?
<artus> pheta: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/personal/83014/
<Fazoid> pheta, третий год к вам собираюсь
<pheta> Fazoid , нечего тут делать
<artus> pheta: http://goo.gl/DeObR если че )
<Fazoid> pheta, ну надо же хоть раз в жизни посмотреть на минск
<pheta> я хз , может и надо)
<pheta> мусора нету
<pheta> единственный +
<pheta> зато мусаров)))
<Fazoid> вот на это я и хочу посмотреть :)
<pheta> больше чем населения
<pheta> да и ещё , как убрать из аплета уведомлений " параметры расскладки клавы  " ?\
<SergeyIT> во, pheta похоже лишнее сказал (
<Fazoid> что-то не вышло ничего с запуском игрушки в отдельном x-сервере
<Fazoid> загружается и молча зависает на вступительном ролике
<Fazoid> печаль.
<Poshlykov1> Всем привет!!!!
<jah-man> qq
<Poshlykov1> Виртуальную машину не кто не под скажет где взять с репы?
<Fazoid> Poshlykov1, virtualbox?
<hunter-12> всем ку
<Poshlykov1> Fazoid  пойдет дай репу
<hunter-12> помогите поставил мандриву и теперь кроме вин7 ничто не загружается
<hunter-12> на вин долго не протс
<hunter-12> яну
<Fazoid> Poshlykov1, в убунтовом репозитории есть она
<hunter-12> акронис говорит начет разделов чепуху, а гпартед вообще говорит, что разделов якобы нет
<Poshlykov1> Fazoid спасибо уже нашол тормажу!
<bybyby> подскажите апплет-регулятор звука в ubuntu.
<korvin> эм...
<hunter-12> никто незнает, чтобы это могло быть?
<korvin> bybyby, стандартный не устраивает?
<bybyby> его у меня нет
<bybyby> снес нечаяно
<korvin> так добавь
<korvin> на панель
<korvin> в чем проблема?
<bybyby> а заветьсяон как
<bybyby> ?
<korvin> Апплет уведомлений
<bybyby> я снес аплет как пакет
<korvin> хм..
<bybyby> тоесть снес пакет
<korvin> http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=ubuntu+sound+volume+applet
<korvin> All Hail Google!
<bybyby> спс
<artus> hunter-12: а причем тут мандрива и венда к бубунте?
<hunter-12> просто бунта не грузится
<pheta> как удалить видео драйвер ?
<pheta> -)
<hunter-12> точнее не монтирует диск с хоум
<hunter-12> pheta: какой?
<pheta> ну убунту со старта поставил дрова видимо
<pheta> мне их нужно переустановить
<pheta> как это сделать ?
<hunter-12> pheta: проприетарные или открытые искаропки
<pheta> второе
<hunter-12> какая карточка?
<pheta> nvidia gts 250
<bodok> а куда пакеты скачиваются ?
<bodok> через апт гет
<Gerard1> /var/cache/apt/archives
<hunter-12> pheta: а что случилось с открытым лровом?
<hunter-12> дровом
<Gerard1> Кстати привет!
<hunter-12> Gerard1: ку
<Gerard1> ну как бы праприетарные работают не очень...
<pheta> ну во как бы эфекты кароче
<Gerard1> Хотя 260 уже доработали...
<bodok> а как скачать и чтоб не устонавливалось
<pheta> не ставятся
<uburuntu> Gerard1: привет!
<Gerard1> начинающим можно и на них посидеть... пока не выучишь командную строку...
<pheta> и q3 тоже как бы не грузит
<hunter-12> pheta: поставь проприетарный
<pheta> как?
<pheta> я 2 дня в ubuntu сижу
<Gerard1> потому что если вылетят дрова ты попадёшь в командную строку
<pheta> после 10 лет в винде))
<bodok> Gerard1, а как скачать и чтоб не устонавливалось
<hunter-12> pheta: система-администрирование-драйверы устройств
<hunter-12> вроде
<hunter-12> или дополнительные драйверы
<pheta> есть тока там дополнительные драйвера
<pheta> там ничего нету
<Gerard1> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_nvidia
<hunter-12> так что мандрива делает с мбр?
<hunter-12> при установке
<XuMuK> тоже что и все остальные
<hunter-12> у меня после ее установки сломался мбр
<korvin> может стоит спросить это на канале мандривы?
<hunter-12> а как его найти ?
<bodok> алё
<bodok> а как скачать и чтоб не устонавливалось
<hunter-12> bodok: что то было
<hunter-12> bodok: в аптитуде вроде видел
<korvin> bodok, man apt
<bodok> там на англ всё я не чё не пойму
<korvin> hunter-12, /list
<korvin> например
<bodok> скажите сами
<korvin> или через гугл, да
<bodok> ппц
<Denver79> как перенести папки с письмами из KMail в Evolution? хэлп ми (
<korvin> bodok, учи английский, хотя бы на уровне начальных классов. apt-get -d install <package-name>
<bodok> Уже установлена самая новая версия
<bodok> мне надо пакет не установленный
<loz> bodok: почему бы не скачать его из он-лайн репозитория?
<loz> выбрать там можешь и версию и что угодно
<brestows> народ кто нить в Qt шарит?
<lain> Привет
<lain> А что хотел?\
<brestows>  да вот что то не могу понять как вызвать дочернюю форму из главной формы приложения при условии что оно в Qt дизайнере нарисовано :(
<artus> пентаграму нарисуй) побольше )))
<artus> и стоя в центре вызывайц)
<lain> )
<brestows> artus: юморист
<artus> brestows: ну дык у тя ж вопрос явно по теме канала ))
<brestows> ну так тогда и сказать надо было тупо что тебе вон туда :) а не спрашивать что я хочу :)
<artus> а самому догадатцо не досуг?
<levranus> всем привет
<asimo> Всем привет. Меня слышно?
<artus> не
<artus> но видно
<asimo> отлично:)
<levranus> народ никто в игру KildClient неиграл?
<Imago-001> Господа, такая проблема: при подключение второго винчестера при загрузке появляется ошибка: http://s005.radikal.ru/i211/1011/13/1cd1a6af7f5e.jpg
<SergeyIT> brestows, создать объект класса дочернего окна и показать его
<artus> Imago-001: шо.. опять? )))
<Imago-001> да-да)
<Imago-001> винт нормален
<brestows> SergeyIT: я уже разобрался :(
<artus> Imago-001: шнурок ?
<brestows> SergeyIT: google рулит
<SergeyIT> brestows, и книжки, и примеры тоже!
<Imago-001>  artus: менял местами, ничего не изменилось
<artus> Imago-001: грузись с ливки и сличай диски в fstab с blkid
<brestows> SergeyIT: да только я либо покупаю книгу либо не читаю :)
<artus> Imago-001: так же ругаетцо?
<Imago-001>  artus: мне почему с флешки не удаётся загрузиться
<Imago-001> artus: а sata разъёма только два
<asimo> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Imago-001> artus: нет идей?
<artus> ну как те сказать)))
<lain> ![ATI/nVidia/etc]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ATI/nVidia/etc]'
<SergeyIT> mago-001, с лайвСД загрузись и посмотри на диски
<artus> Imago-001: при тыканье шнурков бубунтовский груб почемуто с 10.04 нафинает материтцо на фстаб )
<Imago-001> я не могу загрузиться с CD одновременно с двумя винтами!
<artus> Imago-001: помесу грузись с ливки и сличай
<Imago-001> ???
<artus> грузись с 1м
<artus> и вообще .. ты случайно не со старой системы грузисо?
<Imago-001> нет, только поставил новую
<artus> ты уверен?
<artus> перепроверь че у тя в биосе первым идеть
<SergeyIT> Imago-001, что СД саташный?
<Imago-001> конечно уверен!
<Imago-001> я в ручную специально выбираю с чего грузиться
<Imago-001> да, Sata
<Imago-001> ну так что, два раза с разными винтами загрузиться, а какую команду вам скинуть?
<Imago-001> ну так щито, никто не подскажет?(
<artus> Imago-001: ливку на флешку и грусись с флеши
<artus> unetbootin те в помощ )
<Imago-001> а какие команды вам скинуть то?
<artus> да смотри сходитцо ли uuid в фстабе с тем на сто ругаетцо при загрузке
<SergeyIT> Imago-001, или старый ide СД где взять, или usb
<Imago-001> artus: так и что мне это даст?
<artus> а подумать?
<Imago-001> блин, я ж простой пользователь!) я никогда этим не занимался)
<artus> смотри на картинку свою
<Imago-001> ну
<Imago-001> я хз вообще что не так
<artus> кароче .. поменяй местами на мамке шлейфы сата )
<artus> мож попустит)
<artus> если не хочеш в фстаб смотреть)
<Imago-001> я на винтах менял местами. Толку - 0
<artus> отруби нафиг покоцаный винт и проверь грузитцо ли
<Lorgus> sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart            sudo: /etc/init.d/NetworkManager: command not found что не так, где ошибка 7777
<Imago-001> >_< во-первых, он в рабочем состояние, во-вторых, чему там грузиться? на нём 2 пустых раздела
<artus> Imago-001: ты хош сказать что он и ошибками перестал сыпать? и данные все показываеть?
<Imago-001> я относил его сегодня в магазин другу. Он его на ночь поставил проверяться. Сказал что бадов нету
<artus> чем он его проверял?
<Imago-001> я то откуда знаю чем они там в сервис центре тестят
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,    sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart            sudo: /etc/init.d/NetworkManager: command not found что не так, где ошибка 7777
<artus> Lorgus: мож network-manager ?
<Gaga_rin> пощиму с большими буквами?
<SergeyIT> Lorgus, не успел
<Gaga_rin> SergeyIT: q
<SergeyIT> ку
<dalai-lamer> charset?
<artus> utf8
<dalai-lamer> спс
<artus> тя и так видно )
<[koshka]> Lorgus, :P
<Lorgus> =0)
<korvin> о, Лоргус
<Lorgus> korvin, =0)
<Lorgus> korvin, !
<korvin> Lorgus, !
<Lorgus> korvin, ,бубунту поставил
<Lorgus> korvin, щас часто буду
<korvin> Lorgus, а ты разве не на ней раньше был?
<Lorgus> korvin,  так на ней и был... при переезде комп грохнул...
<Lorgus> korvin,  а выходил в сеть изредка с компа жены
<korvin> ясн
<dalai-lamer> лююююди! а скажите плиз как из рутовой консоли запустить графическое приложение, хоть с рутовыми правами, хоть с правами конкретного юзера?
<korvin> а зачем?
<artus> sudo -u user zzz вроде
<artus> ибо от рута запускать бяка )
<korvin> export DISPLAY=:0.0
<korvin> а потом запускаешь
<korvin> artus, да-да, истину глаголишь
<dalai-lamer> korvin: правило udev запускает приложение
<dalai-lamer> раз udev, то точно рут
<alexandr> всем привет,народ как найти тему магнитное поле урок по физике?помогите плиз очень срочно надо ;)
<alexandr> в гугле не могу найти его
<uburuntu> Народ, подскажите компилятор паскаля!
<uburuntu> кроме лазаруса
<Imago-001> fpc)
<Imago-001> или fp, не помню как он называется
<uburuntu> fpc)
<Imago-001> ну вот, вполне годная вещь, только с кодировками проблемы...
<uburuntu> глупый конечно вопрос, но как его запустить? метапакет его через синаптик поставил, как запустить не знаю
<alexandr> народ когда зима то?
<uburuntu> через 13 месяцев
<artus> кая зима? вена же )
<artus> *весна
<alexandr> и кстати не могу настроить iptv на убунту с влц всё перепробовал
<qwerty> когда у меня разрывается соединение то мне выдает "соединение разорвано. переход в автономный режим" и мне приходится высовывать и снова вставлять свой мегафон модем. ни скажете что сделать чтоб можно было соединяться не трогая модем?
<Guest59274> когда у меня разрывается соединение то мне выдает "соединение разорвано. переход в автономный режим" и мне приходится высовывать и снова вставлять свой мегафон модем. ни скажете что сделать чтоб можно было соединяться не трогая модем?
<uburuntu> ээ
<artus> Guest59274: подключатцо не через nm )
<Guest59274> ээ а как еще?
<CheshaNeko> Guest59274: какие у тебя пинги до ya.ru на мегафоне?
<fanfan> ребят, а кто нибудь слышал о Wayland?
<luda_> Добрый вечер, как поставить гнома минимальную версию ?
<luda_> !luda_|gnome
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='luda_'
<korvin> uburuntu, как-как... 1) открываешь эмулятор X-терминала; 2) набираешь "fp" без кавычек; 3) нажимаешь клавишу ENTER; 4) ...; 5) PROFIT!!!!111!11
<korvin> !gnome > luda_
<ubuntuhelp> luda_, please see my private message
<luda_> благодарю
<korvin> uburuntu, и да, лазарус -- не компилятор, а IDE, использующая, кстати, fpc
<uburuntu> korvin: спасибо)
<xl> Привет, народ! :) Помогите мне, плиз, кому не сложно? :) /etc/apt/source.list выложите на pastebin? Только чтоб зеркала где поближе к России были? А то у меня ubuntu.com тупит! :(
<artus> xl: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1259&bih=864&q=ubuntu+sources.list&aq=1&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=ubuntu+so&gs_rfai=  на )) он не тупит никогда )
<artus> xl: repogen.simplylinux.ch  класная весч )
<artus> сгенерь се какой хош лист)
<xl> Ага! :) Нашел уже, спасибо огромное! :)
<xl> О! Слава яйцам! А то скорость 12 Kb/s была! :) Спасиб)
<lain>  /cs info
<xl> А, ещё такой ламо-вопрос: У меня есть в папке home/xl мною созданые папки Music, Video, Docs и т. д. А гном создал свои Музыка, Видео, Документы. Где-то прописаны эти пути? Хочу объяснить ему что он не правильно папки создал и что они уже есть и надо с моими работать.
<Offoffoff1> xl: nano ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<xl> Спасибо! :)
<Offoffoff1> xl: с тебя $5
<xl> :)
<[koshka]> Offoffoff1, !
<Offoffoff1> [koshka]: ага... привет. ня.
<[koshka]> приветики:) ня ^^
<Offoffoff1> [koshka]: ты в Убунту?
<[koshka]> щас нет )
<[koshka]> только не ругай меня
<RfAFdlS> су_м_ка для ноутбука   http://www.bestsumki.ru/product/sumki-dlya-noutbukov-24-08_024/  очепятка :)
<iZab> здравствуйте
<iZab> это канал об убунту?
<iZab> :D ни у кого не было Falcon X Rc Helicopter ?
<iZab> нужен совет =\
<[koshka]> нет,канал об анимэ
<himik> iZab: нет, это канал о наркотиках
<uburuntu> патчить кде2 не помогаем
<[koshka]> он обиделся? :(
<[koshka]> о) давно баш не читала
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, опять весь билайн дропнулся?
<mva> только впн
<mva> вроде :)
<mva> а вообще они задолбали уже
<uburuntu> Кому скинуть русификатор программы HelloWorld?
<acidcasual86> ))
<kukman>  такая ситуация. скачал с ex.ua wget'ом в несколько подходов рар архив ( 4гб ). Оказался битым. ex.ua предоставляет еще и торент. Скачал. Проверило целосность - оказалось 99.81%.
<kukman> но на торенте вот уже второй день нет пиров
<kukman> чтобы дать эту маленькую часточку. как докачать? теоретически - возможно. а практически? или выкачать заново?
<mva> kukman, 1) не юзать говносервисы, это главное
<mva> 2) открыть для себя aria2
<kukman> говносервис?  ex.ua?
<kukman> или ты про  wget, раз советуешь aria2
<kukman> или стоп. оно ж поддерживает с двух источников качать
<kukman> ты к этому вел?
<kukman> mva, ответь. ты дал мне надежду =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ;tcnm/
<uburuntu> kukman: тебе русификатор программы HelloWorld нужен?
<inkvizitor68sl> жесть
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, они ж реально очертенели
<mva> inkvizitor68sl, =)
<kukman> uburuntu, не нужен. спасибо
<uburuntu> жаль
<inkvizitor68sl> kukman, wget -c
<razor96> uburuntu: сколько за русификатор хочешь? х)
<kukman> inkvizitor68sl, я так и докачивал
<inkvizitor68sl> значит там больше нету.
<uburuntu> беру немного - 100 рублей, в цену входит найм переводчика и 3 программистов
<kukman> inkvizitor68sl, та он гдето в центре неправильно скачал
<kukman> я видимо аварийно выключал его
<kukman> вот он говорит - что все закачал. а торентом проверил - есть битые участки
<kukman> вот как  wget'ом перевыкачать эти участки
<artus> kukman: а ты не учитываеш что образ может битый лежать?
<kukman> artus, ну, тут явный факт несоответствия копии что на сервере, с копией, что у меня
<mva> не факт
<kukman> есть сервис. он позволяет файл скачать через хттп, и позволяет через торент
<kukman> так вот. через торент натравил на скаченный файл
<mva> торрент мог быть сгенерен не с той копией, что на сервере
<kukman> показывает 91.80
<mva> торрент мог быть сгенерен не с той копией, что на сервере
<kukman> mva, тоже реально.
<mva> а на сервере может лежать битый
<artus> kukman: ну тот что на торенте и на http далеко не одно и тоже )
<kukman> но это как крайний случай
<kukman> я все же предполагаю, что неправильно выкачалось
<kukman> ибо я аварийно завершал вгет
<kukman> в пару подходов выкачивал
<kukman> за пару дней
<mva> гарантировать то, что косяк у тебя может только наличие md5, sha1, sha256, sha512, sha1024, dsa и gpg сумм от того файла :)
<artus> kukman: вгету плевать на аварийно ) он дотянет с того где закончил
<kukman> да
<mva> и если хоть одна у локального файла будет расходиться с оной на сервере - косяк у тебя
<mva> иначе - на сервере
<kukman> перефразирую вопрос. как выкачать  wget'ом эти несоответствия
<kukman> т.е. через торент можно вычислить, какой пакет несоответствует ( не говорю битый )
<kukman> высчитать offset для вгета, скачать и перезаписать
<mva> kukman, apt-get install aria2
<kukman> както так представляю этот процес
<kukman> и типа стравить два сорса?
<kukman> источника
<yurau_> я что то забыл как называетсяроссийский пропиеретарный вайн?
<inkvizitor68sl> yurau_, wine@ethersoft
<inkvizitor68sl> или ты про cedega ?
<mva> yurau_, вайн - никак. Патчки — @ethersoft
<mva> цедега не рашкинская
<yurau_> inkvizitor68sl: точно етерсофт
<yurau_> старость не радость
<kukman> кто знаком с проблемой тачпадов на новом ядре
<kukman> то что они определяются как мышки обычные
<mva> умвр
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, кто ?
<inkvizitor68sl> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl, Понг.
<inkvizitor68sl> а тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> у мееня уже глюки ) _
<mva> inkvizitor68sl, и интернет и тачпад
<mva> :)
<kukman> гы, aria2 гдето пиров на торенте нашел
<kukman> все. выкачало
<kukman> распаковую
<inkvizitor68sl> гы
<SergeyIT> kukman, а чего не стираешь?
<kukman> все. докачало 4мб и распаковало
<kukman> знач вгет не так выкачал
<SergeyIT> kukman, стирай!
<kukman> зачем?
<SergeyIT> kukman, непрерывный процесс
<Ally> Все здравствуйте!
<SergeyIT> ку
<Ally> у меня проблема с убунтой может ктонибудь помочь?
<SergeyIT> какая?
<Ally> поставил рабочий стол xfce она стал зависать намертво тока ребут помогает
<SergeyIT> я пас - мне  и гнома хватает )
<Ally> мышь не двигается клавиатура не работает
<Ally> мне бы тоже хватало но xfce говорят быстрее а у меня бук староват
<rapidsp> видюха дохнет
<Ally> даже незнаю что дохнет как узнать?
<rapidsp> хз... подобные проблемы обычно изза железа
<SergeyIT> Ally, 10.10?
<Ally> где логи может тогда посмотреть если из-за железа?
<SergeyIT> Ally, убунта 10.10?
<Ally> нет 10.04
<edzi> Кто может подсказать как скринкаст о убунте найти?)
<razor96> народ, а убунту 10.10 сейчас без лагов? никаких серьезных ошибок нету?
<ovk> razor96: серьезных нету
<kukman> лаги от инета зависят
<xabar> hi2all
<[koshka]> hello!
<xabar> какой нормальный irc клиентдля пингвина?
<xabar> озадачился вот
<Offoffoff1> xabar: pidgin
<Taurendil> что? пинджин и так ирк-клиент
<artus> weechat
<xabar> мла
<xabar> мда
<xabar> какоето грустное все =(
<edzi> бида
<H3x0id> ... драма ...
<vir0id> xabar а что тебе от клиента нужно?
<kukman> имхо, пидгин в качестве ирка не юзабельно
<kukman> у меня иксчат
<xabar_> о
<xabar_> тут чутка веселее
<[koshka]> weechaaaat )
<[koshka]> vir0id, !
<xabar_> куасел
<vir0id> [koshka] драсть
<xabar_> ща посмотрю на вичат
<[koshka]> приветики
<kukman> иксчаааааааат
<[koshka]> вичат!
<Taurendil> kukman, почему? отлично
<kukman> Спартаааааааааааааааа
<vir0id> xabar_ можешь еще xchat посчупать
<xabar_> он до етого был
<xabar_> мега убогий
<xabar_> у меня кеды
<Taurendil> зачем отдельную прогу то под ирк?) я через jabber gajim
<xabar_> и гтк както не смотрится
<[koshka]> мне вичат нравится
<[koshka]> он консольный
<[koshka]> )
<xabar_> жаба для мессенжей
<xabar_> консольный это прошлый век
<xabar_> =)
<[koshka]> почему ?
<Taurendil> это на любителя просто
<xabar_> в консоли рулит тока mc
<xabar_> и sl
<[koshka]> Taurendil, ну да) вот мне нравится
<xabar_> еще hte ничего так
<xabar_> а вот консольный чат
<Taurendil> есть люди помешанные на консоли) все там
<xabar_> брррр
<xabar_> ну якуке дефакто должен быть
<xabar_> но не более того =)
<vir0id> xabar_ http://d.imagehost.org/view/0674/1_11
<kukman> konversation для кде
<vir0id> xabar_ так мой xchat выглядит
<artus> причем тут удобство работы с консолью к помешаности? из за невозможности осилить?
<artus> [koshka]: а вичат да )) н няшка )
<xabar_> неплохо
<xabar_> http://b.imagehost.org/view/0362/irc
<xabar_> моя хрень
<xabar_> artus дело в том что если консоль 10 часов в день на работе - то это в печенках вечером дома
<[koshka]> блин) у меня нету скринов че то с вичатом
<[koshka]> ниче не осталось)
<fffars> привет
<[koshka]> привет,что сломал?
<xabar_> helo
<fffars> пиджин меняет сам инфу в аське)
<xabar> плагины вытри
<fffars> сначала настрою, аву поставлю  с сайта аськи. потом зайду в пиджин. он стирает аву и превращает имя в кракозябры
<xabar> =)
<vir0id> [koshka] ты лучше скрин с [koshka] покажи =)))
<[koshka]> неть)
<xabar> fffars sudo apt-get remove pidgin*
<vir0id> [koshka] вот такая вот ты и есть =((((
<fffars> а потом заново ставить?
<xabar> потом голый пидгин
<fffars> ладно. попробую
<[koshka]> vir0id, да) я такая
<[koshka]> как будто ты не помнишь ;)
<vir0id> помню
<vir0id> а может я жадный
<vir0id> больше и больше хочется
<xabar> .
<xabar> .
<xabar> \nick xxx
<xabar> блин
<xabar> ну и как тут колдовать
<xabar> с командами
<xabar> 100 лет в ирке не был
<xabar> все позабыл
<xabar> хелп ми
<Offoffoff1> xabar: пользуй pidgin же ж
<artus> а сюда обязательно флудить?
<[koshka]> ммм ) в вичате /set  и т.д
<[koshka]> ну и ник /nick
<at4ri> привет :)
<xabar> привет
<[koshka]> привет
<fffars> нифига не изменилось :)
<xabar> сейчас будет рецепт 2 - 5 сек
<at4ri> есть вопрос. как сохранить изменения после настройки консоли? после перезагрузки они слетают. настраиваю dpkg-reconfigure  console-setup
<xabar> консоли какой?
<xabar> интерпретора
<xabar> ?
<at4ri> tty1
<at4ri> итд
<at4ri> да
<xabar> олололо
<xabar> ща
<at4ri> :)
<xabar> самый простой в rc.init =)
<at4ri> ну он же по идеи прописывает тоже самое туда, нет?
<xabar> а что ты за консолю юзаеш?
<xabar> bash? xsh?
<xabar> стоп, я загнался
<fffars> xabar: он всё равно трёт мне аву. я уже его и purge и заново учётку добавил
<xabar_> забавно
<at4ri> мне интересно что я не так делаю, почему настройки слетают после ребута
<xabar_> а ты sync делаеш?
<at4ri> нет. я новичек в линукс
<at4ri> так что подробней)
<xabar_> sync - это синхронизация
<xabar_> все буфера сливаются на носители
<xabar_> если ты reboot выполняеш из консоли - то sync вызывается им
<xabar_> если ты резет или меджик кей юзаеш -то возможно у тебя просто ничего не записывается на винт
<xabar_> и синк происходит сам время от времени
<at4ri> нет, я делаю ребут с той же консоли
<xabar_> и вопрос - зачем ты реконфигуриш консоль?
<xabar_> особенно на 1 телетайпе?
<at4ri> 2 вещи -- на 14,1" ноуте слишком маленькие буквы в графическом режиме, второе -- нет кириллика, квадраты вместо.
<xabar_> =)
<xabar_> ммм
<xabar_> сейчас покапаюсь в конфигах
<at4ri> как бы я пытался настроить, у меня вышло в текстовом режиме ее настроить (80х25), но не грузились иксы. посоветовали через утилиту на форуме, тоже работает, но не запоминает почему-то настройки.
<xabar_> какое у тебя видео на машине?
<xabar_> просто я как то с графической консолей не дружу
<xabar_> это по поводу не грузятся иксы
<xabar_> квадратики убираются LANG=c
<xabar_> пере вызовом
<xabar_> LANG=c mc
<at4ri> какая-то intel
<xabar_> понятно
<at4ri> энивей, спасибо. буду рыться)
<xabar_> а чем тебя дернула консоль то?
<xabar_> нафига она тебе упала?
<xabar_> есть иксы
<xabar_> есть в них консоле
<at4ri> есть, расскажу сейчас
<at4ri> убивал процесс, точнее смотрел как это делать через консоль, заметил, что некорректно отображается кириллица, ну и буквы мелкие. поэтому решил настроить, разобраться. :)
<xabar_> у тебя 10.10?
<xabar_> убунта? кубунту?
<xabar_> у меня в 10.04 были какието траблы
<xabar_> с этим
<xabar_> я не разбирался
<jlewka> хм... у меня нет ни каких квадратиков ни в консоли не в терминале
<jlewka> 10.04
<xabar_> убунта или кубунта
<jlewka> убунту
<xabar_> там отличия в инталяторе
<xabar_> кубунту 10 04 как то гнусно себя проявила дома
<xabar_> да и на работе
<xabar_> плевался
<jlewka> странно
<xabar_> все началось с неработоспособности сети
<jlewka> разница же там вроде только в граф. оболочке?
<xabar_> в кде
<xabar_> ну стартер пак
<at4ri> ubuntu 10.10
<xabar_> со всеми тяжкими
<jlewka> ясн, ну я качаю сд образ а все остальное доставляю)
<at4ri> пошаманил, перегружусь. посмотрю на результат ;)
<jlewka> at4ri, я бы посоветовал 10.04 поставить)
<jlewka> в 10.10 багов валом говорят
<at4ri> ну я качал последнюю ;) может быть.
<jlewka> с ее выпуском поторопились
<jlewka> ради красивой даты
<jlewka> 10.10.10
<jlewka> at4ri, 10.04.1 LTS если будешь переставлять)
<at4ri> спасибо, но едва ли я буду переставлять )
<xabar_> sudo apt-get install language-pack-ru
<at4ri> у меня есть русский пак
<at4ri> ;)
<xabar_> мб у тебя этот братюня не стоит
<xabar_> знамо у тебя в консоле шрифтец
<xabar_> не сечет про латынь
<xabar_> про кирилицу
<at4ri> все нормально работает, просто не сохраняет настройки
<xabar_> точнее
<at4ri> нормально работает до ребута )
<jlewka> бага...
<xabar_> как утилита называеся?
<xabar_> который конфигуриш?
<at4ri> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<jlewka> а если просто console-setup
<xabar_> /etc/init.d
<xabar_> /etc/init.d/console-setup
<xabar_> /etc/init/console-setup.conf
<xabar_> эти братюни входят в комплект
<at4ri> на самом деле, уже лень. завтра посмотрю. зато первый раз за лет 7 зашел на ирц )))
<xabar_> кароче /etc/init.d/console-setup start | stop | restart
<at4ri> спасибо
<xabar_> и в rc закинь вызов
<xabar_> а есть плазмойды для мониторинга ирки?
<Taurendil> есть коньки
<fffars> xarax: empathy тоже так делает
<hotAndCold> я тут
<hotAndCold> еще раз  траблу опиши
<SergeyIT> нет
<fffars> никто с таким не встречался? поставлю аватарку через icq.com. зайду в асьук empathy, она её стирает
<hotAndCold> ой
<hotAndCold> нееее
<hotAndCold> чувак
<SergeyIT>  fffars,   аватарка не кошерная видимо
<at4ri> :)
<Taurendil> fffars, у меня круче)) захожу на сайт icq, ставлю аву и даже если не захожу в асю вообще ни от куда, ава пропадает сама собой через пару дней
<at4ri> fffars, а почему бы не ставить ее через эмпати, предварительно кропнув под 64х64 пикселя?
<Taurendil> ставил через все браузеры и системы
<Taurendil> загадка
<fffars> чтото в этой асе не так
<Taurendil> а у кого-то поставленная 5-6 лет назад авка стоит себе спокойно..
<SergeyIT> все не так
<Taurendil> хз вообще, идей нет
<Taurendil> в результате решил в джаббере сидеть и плевать на эту аську)
<hotAndCold> ее русские купили
<hotAndCold> гугл талк
<hotAndCold> рулит
<at4ri> Taurendil, из-за отсутствия аватарки не сидеть в аське? (о__О)
<at4ri> hotAndCold, сижу в AIM -- протоколы не меняют, с пользователями аськи дружит ;)
<Taurendil> аська просто слишком кашерная стала
<at4ri> нет
<hotAndCold> я сижу в асе и в гталке
<hotAndCold> иногда скайп
<at4ri> как раз она была кошерна, пока Мерабилис находились в Израиле ;)
<hotAndCold> аська гавно
<hotAndCold> но у всех есть
<Taurendil> вово)
<Taurendil> это потому что там все основные пользователи, другие месенджеры на порядок ниже
<Taurendil> имхо в джаббере гораздо больше возможностей, соответственно отсюда и выбор at4ri
<kukman> люди, есть проблема. время от времени ноутбук на экране начинает появлятся и переливаться серые полосы. весь экран. При этом что система работает
<kukman> помогает переключение ctrl + alt + f1 и обратно
<kukman> баг систематичен, но причину незнаю
<kukman> т.е. случайно появляется. гдето раза 2-3 на день
<fffars> это фича наверно
<Taurendil> машина старая?
<at4ri> Taurendil, джаббер интересен тем, что там есть шеллы в другие сети.
<kukman> Taurendil, ноут
<Taurendil> и не только, конференции
<kukman> не старый. видяха нвидиа
<kukman> нвидиа 120М
<Taurendil> может дело в нем самом? нагрев или еще чего
<kukman> ну я не знаю. трудно диагностировать.
<kukman> я даже незнаю куда искать
<Taurendil> я такого никогда не наблюдал. эффекты включены?
<hotAndCold> температуру мониторь
<kukman> ну, вобщем как будет - сниму видео
<kukman> интересно.
<kukman> была бы температура - не выключалось простым переключением на консоль и обратно
<Taurendil> ага, вот и я думаю
<hotAndCold> а дровки какие юзаещ?
<kukman> из репозитория. поприетарные
<hotAndCold> попробуй скачай нвидивные
<hotAndCold> дрова
<kukman> а если опен сорс? как они?
<kukman> 3Д на ноуте не используется
<hotAndCold> гавно
<kukman> разве что компиз
<kukman> понял =)
<hotAndCold> я тоже не использу
<Taurendil> попробуй выруби для начала все и дрова тоже
<hotAndCold> но в кде без компиза не возможно работать
<hotAndCold> та не
<hotAndCold> чтото мне подсказывает что у тебя проблема с памятью
<kukman> тут нужно диагностика на пару дней/недель
<kukman> записывать все проявления
<kukman> и при каких условиях =)
<Taurendil> kukman, а это с самого начала у тебя так? или после каких-то действий началось
<kukman> Taurendil, та сначала было. сколько помню, на этом ноуте были такие приколы.
<kukman> на гноме, и на кде так же
<kukman> так что не в компизе
<hotAndCold> компостинг и там и там
<kukman> а линукс стоит уже полгода.
<Taurendil> дрова отключай
<kukman> отключить дрова? ставить vesa? )
<kukman> или с нвидиа
<hotAndCold> виндовс
<hotAndCold> бгг
<Taurendil> ну елки, сними там галку, чтоб не использовал
<kukman> на этом ноуте еще прикол с гимпом есть. на форме сохранения/открытия кнопки перестают реагировать. т.е. хувер работает, но при клике ничего не происходит
<kukman> в менеджере поприетарных
<kukman> ок. попробую
<Taurendil> угу
<Taurendil> и ниче не ставь пока, попробуй поюзай
<kukman> только что было
<kukman> интересные факты
<kukman> переключение рабочих столов работает
<kukman> т.е. видно анимацию переключение
<kukman> с серого на серый
<kukman> потом, вытянули флешку с кардридера - сразу перестало
<Taurendil> ха, это метал
<kukman> на венде такого ниразу не было
<kukman> очень интересное явление
<at4ri> всем пакеда ;)
<kukman> без драйверов вобще картинка ужас
<Taurendil> в смысле ужас?
<kukman> ну на  nouveau драйвере
<kukman> картинка неправильно расположена
<kukman> сейчас выложу
<parfux> доброй ночи
<kukman> http://habreffect.ru/files/ec4/ee8af5f86/IMG_7241.jpg
<kukman> сори за качество фотки
<kukman> скриншоты нормально снимает. а это экран. незнаю, связано ли это
<parfux> ха
<parfux> какая видеокарта, просто интересно...
<parfux> ??
<kukman> Nvidia 120M
<kukman> parfux, это на открытом драйвере
<kukman> на поприетарном перодически весь экран серыми полосами заполняется
<kukman> которые мерцают
<parfux> да я заметил
<SergeyIT> kukman, а на скриншотах нет такого?
<parfux> мб както сдвинуть попробовать картинку?
<kukman> при этом комп думает, что все нормально. если переключаюсь между столами, наблюдаю анимацию переключения серых полос
<kukman> parfux, та не. те полосы - артифакты от съемки
<kukman> картинка фиксится поприетарными дровами
<kukman> SergeyIT, не заскриншотил. в последний раз пытался - то вытянул флешку с кардридера для фотки - и эффект исчез
<SergeyIT> kukman, так скриншоть на диск
<parfux> я тоже хочу спросить
<parfux> при загрузке ядра с опцией quiet всеравно в консоль сыплются ошибки, как выключить?
<parfux> чтобы вообще ниче не писало
<kukman> SergeyIT, подозреваю скриншот не покажет полос
<SergeyIT> parfux а смысл?
<parfux> адептов смущает три экрана ошибок
<SergeyIT> kukman, тогда получаетс с монитором проблемы
<parfux> типа address space collision штук 5, и nouveau ругается
<kukman> SergeyIT, это ноут.
<SergeyIT> kukman, я понимаю - но архитектура мало отличается
<Taurendil> народ, а транспорт на скайп сделали уже?)
<kukman> ну да =) просто проверить. хотя, с внешним
<parfux> http://wiki.jrudevels.org/Karaka
<Taurendil> енто не работает
<BresterM> Привет всем. Кто нить в html шарит. Вопрос не в тему но срочно нужно а где еще спросить незнаю.
<kukman> ну и что за вопрос
<Fazoid> BresterM, а что тебе от хтмл нужно-то?
<Fazoid> телепаты-то, сам знаешь, в отпуске
<Fazoid> в бессрочном
<SergeyIT> да спят уже
<BresterM> да на странице 3 фрейма незнаю как сделать ссылку чтобы загрузились сразу два фрейма
<parfux> [v
<parfux> хм
<kukman> яваскрипт?
<parfux> javascript
<BresterM> в яве я вообще дуб
<parfux> ну счас сек, посмотрб как и тебе скажу
<parfux> чтото типа <FRAME NAME=first SRC=1.htm>
<parfux> а на ссылку делаеш <a href="" OnClick="JavaScript:GetElementByName('first').src='2.htm'"
<parfux> чтото типа этго
<parfux> но я года 3 не прогал хтмл
<parfux> непомню уже как
<BresterM> я не это имел ввиду, щас попробую подробнее описать
<BresterM> как сами фреймы устоновить я знаю. есть 3 фрейма 1 это меню сайта, 2 содержимое, 3 картинки к содержимому. меню всегда одно и тоже и нужно в нем сделать ссылки чтобы при переходе в фреймы 2 и 3 грузились разные страницы.
<parfux> ну дак сделай на 1 ссылку
<parfux> два javascript действия
<parfux> чтото типа
<parfux> nClick="JavaScript:document.GetElementByName('first').src='2.htm';document.GetElementByName('second').src='3.jpg'"
<parfux> две команду на 1 кнопку
<parfux> можно функциюоформить
<BresterM> вот тут весь прикол как именно это сделать  и обезательно чтоб страницы грузились в определенные фреймы
<parfux> ммм
<parfux> мне сейчас охото по программировать
<parfux> долго тут будеш?
<parfux> могу пример наклепать
<BresterM> ништяк))
<parfux> жди
<parfux> готово
<parfux> 6 минут
<parfux> =)
<parfux> счас выложв
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<parfux> у
<BresterM> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> почему бы dovecot imap может не отзываться наружу?
<parfux> на http://zalil.ru/29945145
<parfux> как отключить вывод ошибок в ядра при загрузке?
<BresterM> пасиб ща попробую
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<parfux> привет
<ozstr1ker> пиплы
<ozstr1ker> привет
<ozstr1ker> поясните мне плиз коротко в чем разница вот допустим убунты от кубунты или там генту и кнопикс или сюзи или еще какая ос. как я понимаю вся разница в сборке ядра под одно железо да?
<artus> погуглить не ?
<Landgraff> artus: ты зол :)
<ozstr1ker> а ответить
<ozstr1ker> =)
<artus> Landgraff: а я не прав чтоль?
<artus> ozstr1ker: в чем разнича между кепкой, беретом, панамой и ушанкой ? в размере головы на которую одевать?
<Landgraff> ozstr1ker: разница в реализации установки программ графической оболочке и общим подходом к архитектуре ос
<ozstr1ker> погуглить все могут
<artus> щга .. вот только понять  то что нагуглили видимо не всякому дано )
<parfux> разница есть
<ozstr1ker> Landgraff что подойдет для сони?
<artus> все что сможеш поставить)
<parfux> отличие кубунты от убунты вде
<parfux> в DE
<ozstr1ker> ну а мы геном
<parfux> а у других дистрибудивов больше отличий
<artus> а да ... они еще пакетными манагерами разнятцо)
<parfux> основые это система управления пакетами
<artus> ну или отсутствием таковых )
<Landgraff> ozstr1ker: ну как вариант ставить либо что-то из релизов для медиацентров или нетбуков
<ozstr1ker> Landgraff вот убунту он не проглотил
<parfux> сони плейстейшен7
<ozstr1ker> =)
<ozstr1ker> не вайо бук
<artus> ну гента на нем работает точно)
<Landgraff> ozstr1ker: medibuntu как вариант
<artus> но в принципе на то она и гента )))
<Landgraff> ozstr1ker: а вообще на совместимость надо смотреть
<Landgraff> artus: садииист :)
<artus> Landgraff: боюсь медибунту там может много чего не найти)
<ozstr1ker> надо наверное гуглить)
<artus> ну дык и вайо не того))
<Landgraff> artus: вообще есть такие подозрения :)
<ozstr1ker> =)
<parfux> арч если скил большой
<artus> ozstr1ker: воо... а я сразу говорил )))
<ozstr1ker> а че генту не очень да?
<parfux> если нет то дебиан
<artus> ну если ты ее собереш )))
<ozstr1ker> я не уметь собирать
<parfux> ну на атоме ты графику за недею поднимиш
<ozstr1ker> только гуглить)
<Landgraff> ozstr1ker: нууу генту блондинка наспор собрала только по манам из инета :)
<parfux> =)
<Landgraff> parfux: реальная история :)
<parfux> поставлю на 6 летнем ребенке эксперимент
<parfux> сможет лиона собрать?
<ozstr1ker> Landgraff познакомь меня с ней)
<Landgraff> parfux: я думаю ты сииильно удивишься.....
<Landgraff> ozstr1ker: в гугль мой друг в гугль :)
<ozstr1ker> гогольмоголь
<parfux> ну всеравно на атоме тяжело генту использовать
<ozstr1ker> Landgraff вот я бы с ней кое что другое собрал посерьезней ядра)
<parfux> лоли любиш?
<ozstr1ker> скажу вам что compaq 6720s самый простой просто влюблен в ubuntu с 9.04 - 10.04
<ozstr1ker> единственных два косяка за все время это проблемы с резаком надо писать из кансоли и дрова для чипсета под дайл ап модем а так все работает очень шустро на 1гиг памяти
<parfux> "надо писать из кансоли" мне кажатся это решаемо...
<ozstr1ker> parfux пробавал разные манипуляции только диски портит и кстати он еще умеет сам стирать их)
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-10
<FoxMulder77> s
<FoxMulder77> привет всем
<FoxMulder77> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> FoxMulder77, Понг понг понг...
<FoxMulder77> пинг понг
<FoxMulder77> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> FoxMulder77, Понг.
<FoxMulder77> ы
<jillsmitt> тихо
<FoxMulder77> 0_0
<jillsmitt> на канале комендантский час
<FoxMulder77> оу.... извяните
<jillsmitt> mva: сказал забанит всех, кто его нарушит
<FoxMulder77> блин
<FoxMulder77> дак получаецо.... мы попали
<FoxMulder77> тытожэ нарушаешь
<FoxMulder77> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> FoxMulder77, Понг понг понг...
<Zerox_Neron> привет всем)
<Zerox_Neron> ну чо, тунеядцы. щасливы среде?))
<Landgraff> нет радуемся субботе.....
<FoxMulder77> привет
<FoxMulder77> в сб работать ужасна:(
<mint> narod, help plz. zaranee proshu procheniya za angl bukvy
<mint> pomoch tak slozhno?(((
<Landgraff> !utf mint
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='utf mint'
<Landgraff> !utf
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Landgraff> mint: так в чём трабла ?
<FoxMulder77> и выбери утф8\
<mint> koroch, postavil sebe awesome, perezapustil seans, awesome ne gruzitsya, hochu vernut' gnom obratno
<mint> Fox, poterpi, plz. ya zh tut ne vse vremya angl.bukvami pishu
<Landgraff> mint тады сноси нафиг авесом и ставь мета пакет sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mint> Lang, dyk ne mogu zayti to v sistemu. ne pomnyu kak na noute zayti v konsol'...
<Landgraff> ctr+alt+f1 ?
<Landgraff> mint а вообще ребутнись ка полноценно
<mint> spasibo. sejchas poprobuyu
<kamyshovyy> Со светлым праздником ;)
<Landgraff> kamyshovyy: ?
<kamyshovyy> О_О ты што!!! День такой!!! а ты не знаешь? xD
<Landgraff> др огнелиса шоли ?
<FoxMulder77> день мента
<kamyshovyy> в этот день никто нас не "охраняет"
<Landgraff> день вдв веселее :)
 * Landgraff : готовит свинцовые вкладки в горнолыжные перчатки....
<andersen> hello, everybody! вот такая вещь: qt говорит make: g++ не найден. это надо теперь g++ скачивать?
<andersen> что это вообще такое?
<andersen> это не включено в 10.10 по умолчанию?
<dmitriy> уффф... премного благодарен тому кто помог... огромное спасибо!!!
<dmitriy> эт который mint был
<FoxMulder77> =) пжс
<Landgraff> dmitriy: что помогло ребут или переустанвка гнома ? ):
<FoxMulder77> по ходу ребут))))
<Landgraff> FoxMulder77: видимо:)
<FoxMulder77> неужели линь переходи в винду?:)))
<FoxMulder77> Landgraff: в виндэ ж тожэ много чего ребутом решается XD
<dmitriy> Ланг, вошел в консоль, удалил к черту awesome и все
<Landgraff> FoxMulder77: та не просто для некоторых операций и линю ребут нужон :) смена ядра к примеру :)
<Landgraff> dmitriy: цэ дило :)
<FoxMulder77> ланд рулишь ;)
<dmitriy> кстать, возможно ли поставить fluxbox без его панели, а только с меню?
<rapidsp> ку
<rapidsp> у меня одного инет билайн проводной колбасит?
<FoxMulder77> ахахахах
<FoxMulder77> китайцэ жгут
<FoxMulder77> собирают маздоподобную китайскую автомобильку. даже значок все тажэ сросшаяся  бровь ары
<dmitriy> кстать, как можно радикально изменить вот это: http://itmages.ru/image/view/75745/bdd93e07
<Gerard2> что ты хочешь изменить?
<Gerard2> Дмитрий
<dmitriy> да чтоб было удобно работать и вообще... и чтоб смотрелось как нибудь не обычно... тинт есть, менюшку себе сделал для удобства... идей пока что больше нет...
<NiCloAy> здарова народ!
<NiCloAy> никто не пробовал из консоли склеивать несколько mp3 с таймаутом ?
<Gerard2> Дмитрий: http://itmages.ru/image/view/75746/b4e7f48d
<Gerard2> У мну так...
<Gerard2> Прошу прощения за мусорке на десктопе))
<Gerard2> мусорку*
<Gerard2> dmitriy:
<Gerard2> http://itmages.ru/image/view/75746/b4e7f48d
<Landgraff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/75747/a273e851
<dmitriy> геральд, да ладн. у самого какое то время жесть на столе была))) когда под виндой еще сидел
<Gerard2> Landgraff: Прикольно! но я от скринлетов отказался... + для IRC Ubuntu юзаю пиджин))
<Gerard2> Герард... сорри!
<Gerard2> А тимвьювер тема реальная))
<Landgraff> Gerard2: хех а я xchat с плюшками
<NiCloAy> зачем пинг серверов ?
 * Landgraff аццки оттягивается под : Things We Do for Love
<Landgraff> NiCloAy: лень ручками набирать :)
<Landgraff> Gerard2: не самая я скажуудобная весч но для моих нужд хватает
<NiCloAy> Landgraff: у меня nagios - пингует раз в 3 минуты, и если что хреново. шлет нотификацию
<Landgraff> NiCloAy: ну нафига мне nagios на личном нетбуке ? :)
<NiCloAy> Landgraff: ну можно на одном из серверов поставить. - нотификацию на мыло, или смс
<Landgraff> NiCloAy: можно но мне не нужно :)
<Gerard2> Самое что меня добивает у мну на десктопе... есть папочка с волами от семёрки))
<Gerard2> В которую я даже не заглядывал))
<Gerard2> Жееесть
<Landgraff> NiCloAy: да и вообще это быо пробой zenity и notify-send
<ceval> p++
<ceval> всем привет
<FoxMulder77> привет
<Gerard2> Привет
<FoxMulder77> привет
<FoxMulder77> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> FoxMulder77, Понг.
<Zerox_Neron> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Zerox_Neron, Ну понг, и что?
<Zerox_Neron> ubuntuhelp: понг)
<FoxMulder77> XD
<FoxMulder77> пинг пинг
<FoxMulder77> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> FoxMulder77, Fail!
<FoxMulder77> ахахах
<FoxMulder77> хитрый бот
<Zerox_Neron> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Zerox_Neron, Failed!
<Zerox_Neron> врёшь)
<FoxMulder77> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> FoxMulder77, Failed!
<FoxMulder77> хм... пчему опять фел
<FoxMulder77> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> FoxMulder77, Понг.
<FoxMulder77> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> FoxMulder77, Fail!
<FoxMulder77> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> FoxMulder77, Есть контакт.
<FoxMulder77> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> FoxMulder77, Fail!
<FoxMulder77> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> FoxMulder77, Fail!
<FoxMulder77> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> FoxMulder77, Понг понг понг...
<FoxMulder77> пи
<Zerox_Neron> харэ бота дрочить
<Zerox_Neron> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Zerox_Neron, Ну понг, и что?
<FoxMulder77> XD
<Zerox_Neron> что отлично!
<pheta> ребят как установить Docky ?
<Landgraff> @voice FoxMulder77
<FoxMulder77> apt get-install docky
<pheta> E: Не удалось найти пакет Docky
<pheta> )=
<Landgraff> sudo же
<FoxMulder77> +1
<pheta> я так и делал
<FoxMulder77> лэнд а что ето за voice 0_0 ?
<FoxMulder77> быть можеть search docky?
<pheta> и как целиком это ?
<Landgraff> FoxMulder77: нефиг к боту приставать флудивый ты наш
<FoxMulder77> ааа я больша не буду... :( чесна чесна =\
<FoxMulder77> сек фета
<Landgraff> pheta: sudo apt-get install имя пакета
<pheta> да блин , я так и делаю
<pheta> не находит пакет такой
<FoxMulder77> у тя 10.04 или 10.10, ?
<pheta> 10.04
<FoxMulder77> по идее через сюдо апт гет
<FoxMulder77> а еще мона
<FoxMulder77> http://itshaman.ru/it-programmy-dlya-linux/126/docky-alternativnyi-launcher-v-ubuntu
<FoxMulder77> топай по ссылке там ссылка на доки и текст как его поставить(код для терминала)
<FoxMulder77> ай тьфу
<FoxMulder77> фета
<FoxMulder77> подключи доп репазиторий
<Landgraff> google vs lamer 500:0
<pheta> а вы тут зачем ?)
<FoxMulder77> вотафак
<FoxMulder77> фета мы тут для вотафака, когда ггушл бессилен
<FoxMulder77> *гугл
<pheta> тут бысстрее можно получить ответ
<pheta> чем от гугла
<pheta> ;)
<Landgraff> pheta: тссс мы тут сообщество изображаем..... роливики мы :)
<pheta> я так и понял)
<FoxMulder77> XD
<FoxMulder77> лэнд
<FoxMulder77> а что войс етот дает?
<FoxMulder77> типо под прицелом?
<Landgraff> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<FoxMulder77> мда
<FoxMulder77> понял
<FoxMulder77> щас на гугле сделали препросмотр сайта, так что искать еще удобнее
<pheta> а как удалить какой либо пакет ?
<fanfan> pheta , чтобы удалить apt-get remove
<fanfan> а если не находит, значит набираешь неправильно, попробуй поиском пробить apt-cache search name_package
<jlewka> aptitude remove
<Landgraff> а не лучше ли sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<academ> Как в KVM прикрутить в гостевой машине физически USB ?
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Lorgus> кто пиджином пользуется ???
<Raid> привет всем
<Lorgus> Raid, !
<Raid> я пользуюсь пиджином
<Lorgus> Raid, подскажи плиз какая у тя кодировка стоит
<Lorgus> Raid,  в настройках учетной записи
<Raid> это где искать?
<Raid> а, понял
<Raid> пиджином для чата?
<Raid> я им для аськи пользуюсь
<Raid> для чата он мне не понравился.
<Raid> а вообще utf-8 стояло
<himik>  и у меня utf8
<himik> Lorgus: точнее - UTF-8
<Lorgus> cgc
<Lorgus> спс
<Raid> ну вот, я с пиджина
<Raid> Уважаемые знатоки, никто не подскажет как можно привязать определенную раскладку к определенному приложению
<Raid> Например, у меня раскладка по умолчанию английская. А я хочу, что бы в такой программе была по умолчанию русская раскладка
<Raid> Возможно ли так сделать?
<DarkMasterLonely> люди хелп у Фаерфокса есть репы? в убунтовских репах он старый =)
<DarkMasterLonely> а я хочу новый =)
<jlewka> а с сайта скачать?)
<jlewka> да и вроде бы он у меня сам обновляется..)
<DarkMasterLonely>  на сайте нет пакета deb =)
<jlewka> как нету?
<Leeroy_> куку рыбяты. может кто поможет, гугл молчит. При видео звонке в скайпе через пару минут видео виснет, скайп отрубается(для других, для меня отрубаются все остальные) и отказыватся закрываться(приходица через килл убивать).
<Leeroy_> куда копать?
<rapidsp> DarkMasterLonely: есть у них репы чтото типа daily.. ставь и наслаждайся баками :)
<rapidsp> *багами :)
<DarkMasterLonely> ага что то типа гдето?
<Leeroy_> скайп 2.1 бета, убунта 10.10
<jlewka> DarkMasterLonely, http://www.mozilla-russia.org/products/firefox/linux.html
<rapidsp> DarkMasterLonely: чтото типа поиска в гугле :) оно там есть точно где не помню скам когдато юзал
<DarkMasterLonely> jlewka, спс =)
<Leeroy_> никто не вкурсе или нобади керз?)
<jlewka> 10.04 полет нормальный)
<Leeroy_> подскажите тогда канальчег по никсам) или по скайпу)
<Leeroy_> или на пендоский сейчас попробую
<rage_> мде
<rage_> фиг где помощь получишь
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<AlbertR|alt> с eclipse кто нибудь знаком?
<rage_> угу
<rage_> а ты не знаешь как исправить вылет скайпа через две минуты после видео связи?
<AlbertR|alt> можешь помочь с одной проблемой, есть проект на php собранный в netbeans когда импортирую его в eclipse utf-8 кодировка русских букв слетает, что может быть?
<AlbertR|alt> о, таже байда на нетбуке :)
<AlbertR|alt> грешу на лагающую сеть
<rage_> cp1251 тебя спасет. должна во всяком случае
<rage_> не, сеть тут не причем
<rage_> скайп сам дохнет
<AlbertR|alt> ну так у меня проект то в utf-8 собран
<rage_> ну дык не импортируй значит в эклипс
<rage_> в блюфише фигач
<AlbertR|alt> ну так надо в еклипс
<rage_> кодировка слетает где?
<rage_> после компиляции? или в самом эклипсе?
<AlbertR|alt> не, при импорте сорсов
<AlbertR|alt> в самом коде
<rage_> ну если только в самом коде то трахай кодировку отображения в эклипсе
<AlbertR|alt> эх :(
<rage_> капец
<rage_> на канале ubuntu-desktop сидит три с половиной калеки и уже десятую минуту здороваюца и спрашивают как у каждого дела
<Gaga_rin> калеки 0_о
<rage_> >seb128< hey
<rage_> >pitti< bonjour seb128
<rage_> >seb128< pitti, guten tag
<rage_>  wie gets?
<rage_> >pitti< I'm great, thanks! how about you?
<rage_> >didrocks< hey pitti, seb128
<Gaga_rin> AlbertR|alt: ты где собрался использовать cp1251 ?
<rage_> >mvo< hey seb128, good morning
<rage_> >pitti< hey didrocks
<rage_>  bonjour mvo, how was your holiday?
<rage_> >mvo< hey didrocks and pitti - good morning
<rage_> >pitti< didrocks: my desktop looks exceptionally ugly today :/
<rage_> >mvo< pitti: very nice
<rage_> >didrocks< Guten Morgen mvo :)
<rage_> >mvo< pitti: berlin is always worth a visit :)
<rage_> >seb128< pitti, I'm fine thanks
<Gaga_rin> stop it pls
<AlbertR|alt> Gaga_rin: нигде, он мне нафиг не надо, везде utf-8
<rage_> угу
<Gaga_rin> слава богам.
<rage_> дык блин йолыпалы, скажите хоть куда копать то с этой ерундой
<rage_> в консоль ничего не выводит же
<AlbertR|alt> у меня при импорте слетают русские буквы, непойму почему
<Gaga_rin> переустанови
<Gaga_rin> AlbertR|alt: в бинсах какая кодировка ?
<Gaga_rin> по дефолту у тебя стоит ?с
<AlbertR|alt> utf-8
<Gaga_rin> а в еклипсе ?
<AlbertR|alt> в эклипсе тоже utf-8
<Gaga_rin> вот быть так не может
<wechat> Есть смысл ставить Roundcube Webmail на DHCP?
<SergeyIT> ку всем
<FoxMulder77> привет сергей
<Gaga_rin> о SergeyIT   к тебе вопросы есть
<AlbertR|alt> Gaga_rin: вот и я сам в шоке
<SergeyIT> Gaga_rin, какие?
<Gaga_rin> AlbertR|alt: захожи window->preference->general->workspace
<Gaga_rin> SergeyIT:  счас постучу в приваты
<Gaga_rin> AlbertR|alt: какая кодировка по дефолту?
<AlbertR|alt> utf-8  :)
<AlbertR|alt> я и так и так пробовал и utf-8 и cp1251 один фиг
<Gaga_rin> значит косяк в бинсах
<AlbertR|alt> rage_: гугля говорит что смотреть надо в сторону PulseAudio
<AlbertR|alt> хм
<AlbertR|alt> в бинсах то все нормально :(
<AlbertR|alt> эх, видать не видать эклипсу проекта :)
<rage_> причем он тут?
<rage_> у меня весь вывод через алсу
<AlbertR|alt> а ну тогда не он значит
<rage_> это я тоже видел
<rage_> удалите пульс аудио
<rage_> поставьте осс
<rage_> капец это а не советы
<rage_> я знаю, тут все в курсе как это исправить, но все молчат
<FoxMulder77> ы
<AlbertR|alt> :)
<AlbertR|alt> либо смирились
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, через в убунте выводятся текствоые сообщения
<rage_> ?
<jlewka> кстати, почему скайп не любит линь...
<jlewka> блин)
<jlewka> что я сказал)
<jlewka> s/текстовые сообщения/уведомления/g
<AlbertR|alt> вот небинс гад, оказывается он в iso-8859-1 писал, а показывал в utf-8
<rage_>  народ, подскажите, через в убунте выводятся текствоые сообщения
<rage_> что это за вопрос то?
<rage_> точнее о чем
<jlewka> rage_, s/текстовые сообщения/уведомления/g
<rage_> уведомления какие? которые в черном пузыре?
<jlewka> через что в убунте уведомления выводятся
<rage_> notify-osd
<jlewka> аа
<jlewka> ага*
<jlewka> спс
<wechat> jlewka : так : notify-send "Скачиваю firefox-4.0b3pre.en-US.linux-i686.tar.bz2...";
<tonius> как выставить время и дату в консоли ?
<wechat> date не?
<tonius> ну синтакис )
<wechat> man
<jlewka> wechat, они такие красивые как обычные)
<wechat> tonius: http://man-linux.ru/man/list/date/
<wechat> jlewka: абсолютно тоже черное окошко сверху справа, пакет поставь и все ок будет, можно использовать в скриптах
<wechat> jlewka: воть как здесь ) http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/58373/
<jlewka> tonius, тебя надо что дата и время была всегда в консоли, тобишь, стояла перед user@user-desktop:10.11.10 12:22 грубо говоря:
<jlewka> :
<jlewka> ?
<tonius> оо спасибо
<tonius> нене, мне помогла ссылка wechat
<jlewka> wechat, не.. обычные прозрачные, и немного другой формы)
<wechat> обычные прозразные у меня были в gNewSense на 2.21 GNOME
<rage_> прозрачность и размеры можно в конфиге к этой лабуде править
<jlewka> хм.. похоже нотифи мне все увед. заменил
<rage_> к нотифи
<jlewka> ну это понятно, просто думал можно как то уже установленную использовать
<NoNick> ntpdate europe.pool.ntp.org
<rage_> эх никто не хочет мне помогать
<SergeyIT> rage_, напиши свою прогу для нотификации
<rage_> это условие такое?)
<rage_> и тогда мне помогут с вылетающим скайпом через две минуты после начала видео звонка?
<wechat> rage_: whAT что говорит dmesg ?
<rage_> а что он должен сказать? говорит что все хорошо
<wechat> он врет xd
<rage_> )
<rage_> если бы где то было хоть зацепка
<rage_> а есть вапще ключ при котором выводит дебаг скайпа?
<rage_> skype -debug ниработает
<rage_> что то кстати впринципе 10.10 глючная какая то
<rage_> то раскладки прыгали, вроде исправилось как то
<rage_> ещё что то у меня было не помню уже что(
<NoNick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529227/
<NoNick> чето я дебагов невижу
<SergeyIT> rage_, извини, перепутал (
<rage_> в том то и дело
<SergeyIT> rage_, сижу на 10.04 - скайп из реп не падает, может спешить с 10.10 не надо?
<rage_> может и не надо. но теперь уже поздно)
<rage_> а версия скайпа какая?
<wechat> rage_: http://tinyurl.com/37jugzg
<SergeyIT> rage_, ноут дома
<NoNick> со скайпом линуксоидов побрили
<dmitriy> ???
<NoNick> версия 2 в вечной бете
<dmitriy> а, ты об этом...
<NoNick> для виндузятников уже версия 5 вышла
<dmitriy> не пугай
<wechat> NoNick: *ее не существует**
<rage_> какие то логи нечитаемые
<NoNick> мне нравится слушать подкаст про убунту, потому что девушка юми так прикольно причмокивает когда разговаривает ))
<academ> Как в KVM прикрутить в гостевой машине физически USB ?
<rage_> воткни юсб в монитор
<academ> Тебе помогает ?
<rage_> я не пытаюсь физически прикрутить юсб в гостевой машине
<rage_> что значит физически?
<rage_> что за гостевая машина?
<academ> ключевое слово KVM
<jillsmitt> NoNick: ты чисто ради причмокивания слушаешь? =)
<NoNick> да =)
<jillsmitt> напиши ей емейл, скажи: "вы так прикольно причмокиваете, это сводит меня с ума"
<jillsmitt> я слушаю ваш подкаст целый день
<rage_> это которая рыжая с голубыми глазами? или я путаю чего то?
<NoNick> а у неё еще и фотка гдето лежит ?
<wechat> umi ?
<NoNick> да
<wechat> в студию
<rage_> значит путаю чего то
<rage_> а кстати
<rage_> никто не знает, может к тотему можно привязать поиск не только по ютубу?
<wechat> if it moves, ompile it А что вообще можно привязать?
<wechat> rage_: А как вообще привязан поиск по ютюбу к тотему?
<rage_> Видеопроигрыватель Totem 2.32.0
<rage_> предустоновлен был поиск по ютубу
<rage_> какой то плагин
<jillsmitt> плагин
<rage_> он берет из кеша сразу видео и выводит его
<rage_> то есть например
<jillsmitt> мы знаем
<rage_> ок
<rage_> раз ты знаешь, помоги со скайпом ^__^
<jillsmitt> оу, скайп... у меня pure x86_64
<jillsmitt> скайпа для таких как я не существует
<jillsmitt> а что с ним не так?
<rage_> через пару минут после начала видео звонка, скайп зависает. Специфически. Я остаюсь в сети, могу писать сообщения, но видео собеседника зависает, сообщения не доставляются и у всех я становлюсь оффлайн. При этом просто закрыть скайп нет возможности, он
<rage_> просто не реагирует. Приходица убивать через kill.
<jillsmitt> в терминале запусти
<jillsmitt> вывод проанализируй
<rage_> нету дебага к нему
<rage_> и вывода никакого нет
<jillsmitt> дистр
<rage_> я бы разве спрашивал так пространно если б был
<rage_> 10.10
<wechat> логи позырь
<jillsmitt> архитектура
<rage_> 86
<rage_> логи нечитаемые)
<jillsmitt> rage_: версия скайпа
<rage_> 2.1.0.81
<jillsmitt> rage_: пакет установки на оффсайте как называется с которого поставил?
<rage_> я помню чтоле. ща гляну
<rage_> skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_i386.deb
<NoNick> так есть чтоли фотка юми ?
<jillsmitt> NoNick: наверняка где-нибудь она ведет фотоальбом или льет фотки на хостинг
<rage_> авось где то и есть
<jillsmitt> пошарь
<wechat> блин, думали у тебя ^
<NoNick> прямой линк есть ?
<rage_> umi@ubuntu.ru
<rage_> напиши попроси
<wechat> follow her on twitter ^
<jlewka> а кто такая Юми?)
<wechat> rusiian ubuntu podcast
<wechat> через форум уж тогда
<rage_> что то я не слышу чтоб она причмокивала
<wechat> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?action=profile;u=45028 пишите
<[koshka]> )
<jillsmitt> да я тоже подумал
<[koshka]> а о чем вы тут?)
<jillsmitt> сидит щас тут и читает как вы ее обсуждаете
<jillsmitt> [koshka]: мы о причмокиваниях ведущей подкаста
<wechat> страна должна знать героин(ь) в лицо
<[koshka]> )))
<[koshka]> ясно
<jillsmitt> скобочки как бы намикают
<jillsmitt> та-даааа
<[koshka]> на что?
<wechat> героев было в данном случае неуместно
<jillsmitt> [koshka]: на что могут намикать закрывающие скобки в количестве 3 шт?
<rage_> на хорошее знание лиспа
<rage_> или наоборот на плохое
<jillsmitt> значит будем считать, что каждый, кто пользуется закрывающими скобочками - программирует на lisp
<noob_igor> Здравствуйте, при обновлении драйвера видеокарты ATI на Ubuntu или Debian перестаёт грузиться рабочий стол, хотя раньше всё было нормально. У кого нибудь есть подобная проблема?
<rage_> безусловно так и есть
<NoNick> в твиттере нет её фоты ))
<NoNick> обманули
<rage_> стремная наверное
<[koshka]> нашли о чем поговорить )
<rage_> startx не помогает?
<jillsmitt> внешний вид девушки не имеет значения, если влюбишься в голос - выколи себе глаза
<jillsmitt> как настоящий мужык реши проблему раз и навсегда
<rage_> можно её любить за голос и с глазами
<jillsmitt> rage_: ну это радикальная мера
<andersen> noob_igor: загрузись в безопасном режиме, откати дровишки
<jillsmitt> noob_igor: посмотри вывод X сервера, когда он пытается стартануть
<rage_> ну где же этот спаситель знающий о скайпе всё?
<jillsmitt> он обычно пишет почему нельзя загрузиться
<rage_> да наверняка напишет что не видит монитор
<noob_igor> Напомните пожалуйста названия пакетов, если кто помнит. )
<jillsmitt> rage_: или драйвер или модуль не работает, хотя в конфигах прописан
<jillsmitt> всякое бывает
<rage_> всех?
<wechat> зато есть возраст: 1 сентября 1988
<rage_> ну уже неплохо
<jillsmitt> rage_: у меня на десктопе стоит 10.04 скайп работает там, откатись на лтс
<jillsmitt> ты же изведешься весь
<noob_igor> просто обои и всё
<rage_> не хочу я откатываца(
<rage_> я на фре заставил скайп с видео работать
<rage_> а тут уж сам бог велел
<jillsmitt> на форум писал про эту богохульную софтину?
<rage_> писал
<jillsmitt> ответы были?
<rage_> Запусти из консоли, посмотри может какие ошибки выдает.
<rage_> всё
<rage_> )
<jillsmitt> наверное не популярная программа какая-то
<rage_> я её создал полчаса назад наверное поэтому
<rage_> да не, соседняя помогите установить скайп
<rage_> популярнее
<noob_igor> Мне всё же охота знать есть ли у кого ещё эта проблема.
<rage_> у меня была убунточка 10.04 и радеончик
<rage_> никаких проблем не было
<jillsmitt> noob_igor: какую инструкцию по установки читал?
<wechat> noob_igor `/nick master_igor` и все ок будет
<noob_igor> :)
<noob_igor> Просто установил проприетарные драйверы (меню-система-администрирование-драйверы) перезагрузил, ни десктоп не грузится, ни Ctrl+Alt+Fn не работает. :(
<noob_igor> Пишу с LiveCD %)
<noob_igor> Я так понимаю придётся с помощью chroot откатывать.
<SergeyIT> noob_igor, а что за АТИ?
<[koshka]> а у меня так было на 9.04 ))
<noob_igor> Mobility radeon HD какой-то там.
<[koshka]> дрова на видео не ставились)
<rage_> дрова отдельно качал или какие предложили ставил?
<noob_igor> Какие предложила Убунта.
<rage_> а кто нибудь пробывал под убунтой играть в вайс сити мультиплеерный?
<noob_igor> Пробывал как-то в одиночный Сан, вроде шёл.
<noob_igor> У них вроде двиг один.
<rage_> одиночный и у меня пошел
<rage_> ладно
<rage_> ничего вы не понимаете в убунточках
<rage_> пойду играцца в спеллфорс
<jillsmitt> игры... играть надо в шахматы
<jillsmitt> а не в глупый gta
<noob_igor> Вот моя проблема, кому интересно: http://old.open-club.ru/forum/viewthread.php?thread_id=149
<noob_igor> Играть надо в ХЛ, а не глупый ГТА. :Р
<academ> Как подключить USB к гостевой в KVM ???
<noob_igor> Потому, что сингл там отлично пашет. )
<noob_igor> Ой, хотел сказать мультиплеер.
<jillsmitt> а мне нравятся герои меча и магии
<jillsmitt> они близки к шахматам по типу сражения
<noob_igor> Stronghold rules forever. ^)
<Sonorus> lj,hsq ltym
<Sonorus> Добрый день
<Sonorus> народ ктонить эмуляровал учебную версию 1С Предприятие 8.2 под вайном ?
<noob_igor> Ладно, кончаю флудить, последний вопрос: у меня установлена Убунта, но диск есть только Дебиан, можно ли с него в режиме восстановления откатить дрова?
<jillsmitt> Sonorus: тут недавно был человек, который запускал рабочую версию
<wechat> chroot
<Sonorus> рабочуюю мона тока 7.7 запустить
<wechat> noob_igor: chroot по-моему с любого линука прокатит
<jillsmitt> он работал с 8.х
<Sonorus> хм
<Sonorus> мнебы с ним пообщаца
<Sonorus> как он хасп поставил...
<jillsmitt> я понятия не имею, если логи сохранились я погрепаю вечером
<jillsmitt> покрайней мере он пытался и был успех в каком-то плане
<Sonorus> оке, спасибо
<noob_igor> А правда, что Nvidia честнее ATI в плане драйверов?
<jillsmitt> noob_igor: вопрос непонятен
<wechat> noob_igor: верить никому нельзя, даже себе
<Sonorus> Wine@Etersoft он платный ?
<jillsmitt> платный
<Sonorus> мда
<noob_igor> Понznно, jjоо что-за uk.к с rлfвjй?
<wechat> где джава плагины для файрфокса находятся?
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Есть контакт.
<skai> аллилуя
<SergeyIT> от винта! надо...
<skai> SergeyIT: мне или боту?:)
<SergeyIT> skai, всем )
<rentoc> Драсьте
<rentoc> есть вопрос
<SergeyIT> нет
<rentoc> у меня есть вопрос
<wechat> вопрос на миллион долларов?
<SergeyIT> докажи!
<rentoc> я на Ubuntu 10.10 x86 не могу поставить Qt SDK пишет что ошибка сгементирования
<skai> ритягивающий всяческие неприятности Зигзаг МакКряк — героический, но далеко не идеальный лётчик (англ. Launchpad McQuack;
<skai> интересно launchpad.net название оттуда потырило?из утиных историй?
<some1> как сменить язык интерфейса compiz на английский не меняя локализации системы?
<wechat> skai: это отсюда launchpad слово пошло?
<skai> some1: сменить локализацию системы
<skai> some1: или запускать компиз с ипортом переменных языка
<wechat> some1: конфиги править не? или gconf-editor
<skai> some1: или подумать а нафига оно тебе надо
<wechat> во! с импортом переменных это правильно
<rentoc> я на Ubuntu 10.10 x86 не могу поставить Qt SDK пишет что ошибка сгементирования
<wechat> some1: он и так английский :-D
<some1> skai, потому-что полностью не локализован а на половину. где именно править?
<skai> wechat: зато теперь буду советовать репы не на ланчпаде и на зигзаге:)
<rentoc> э-ге-гей народ
<skai> some1: поставь ппа с зигзага с локализациями и посмотри что поменяется
<skai> rentoc: сам ты...это слово
<CheshaNeko> rentoc: кто кто?
<rentoc> я на Ubuntu 10.10 x86 не могу поставить Qt SDK пишет что ошибка сгементирования
<skai> !ask | rentoc
<ubuntuhelp> rentoc: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<SergeyIT> noob_igor
 * wechat wechat, ouuuuuh  yeah, thanks!
<wechat> skai: а что такое зигзаг? не знаем-с
<SergeyIT> rentoc, кто пишет? что пишет? где пишет? зачем пишет?
<rentoc> ваще кто-нить Qt SDK ставил на Ubuntu?
<skai> wechat:  Зигзаг МакКряк — героический, но далеко не идеальный лётчик (англ. Launchpad McQuack
<SergeyIT> rentoc, на всех убунтах стоит и ничего не пишет
<rentoc> дык я пытаюсь устновить новую версию с сайта кутэ
 * skai подумал.а ведь случись у меня кернел паника на ноуте - я ж не узнаю об этом.у меня нет клавиатурных индикаторов
<some1> skai, боюсь. прошлый раз когда ppa добавил compiz сломался
<skai> some1: дык ты не левые добавляй.а тока официальные
<wechat> skai: я думал - это значит "площадка для запуска" ^
<SergeyIT> rentoc, а зачем? Что не устривает из реп?
<rentoc> что такое реп?
<some1> skai, его и добавлял, пробовал на 10.10 64 и 32 бит
<rentoc> в стандартных репозитариях его нету
<SergeyIT> rentoc, есть! Врешь!
<skai> some1: если бы ты добавлял офф реп с "ПЕРЕВОДАМИ" - у тебя бы ниче сломатьсо не могло
<rentoc> самая свежая?
<some1> skai, ppa:compiz/ppa он?
<skai> some1: это реп с компизом.ты понимаешь слово "перевод"?
<rentoc> SergeyIT:
<CheshaNeko> some1: учи английский
<wechat> skai: Зигзаг МкРяк got it! :-D
<wechat> some1: "Учите английский :) Возможно, придется много читать. Читать хорошую, полезную документацию на английском."
<some1> skai, вы меня запутали :) давайте с начала. какой реп добавить где его искать?
<skai> rentoc: если ты сможешь четко сказать зачем тебе самая свежая - мы тут все съедим свои клавиатуры
<SergeyIT> rentoc, а зачем самая свежая?
<Kuraj> проверка
<skai> some1: http://linux-teapot.blogspot.com/2010/06/ubuntu.html
<SergeyIT> skai, я не буду (
<rentoc> съедите?
<skai> Kuraj: ???
<rentoc> а как тут сообщение адресовать определенному челу?)))
<skai> SergeyIT: учитывая,что он не знает зачем ему самая свежая - можно и сделать ставку:)
<rentoc> я знаю.....
<some1> skai, спасибо, буду пробовать.
<rentoc> просто если я скажу мне придется это сделать самому ((((
<skai> rentoc: учти, ченджлог меня не интересует.мне надо знать зачем тебе, а не что там нового написали за 0.0.001 версии:)
<rentoc> а в маверике какая версия кутэ?))
<[koshka]> rentoc, в личку /query )
<[koshka]> а если так то первые буквы и таб
<skai> "хаманаптра - город мертвых" - кто помнит откуда эта фраза - тем плюс:)
<rentoc> ээээ
<rentoc> хамунаптра пральнее
<rentoc> мумия
<skai> rentoc: правильность зависит от переводчика с древнеегипетского и с тех транскрипций, которые он дает
<rentoc> тока какая часть не помню...))
<rentoc> хамунаптра - город мертвых
<rentoc> skai: я тока из мумии помню
<skai> rentoc: да успокойся.у тебя итак перед ником плюс есть:)
<rentoc> пусть буит 2
<skai> rentoc: мимо:)первая часть:)
<rentoc> а что мой ответ не засчитывается?
<rentoc> я грю про плюсы xD
<rentoc> счорд
<skai> rentoc: ить второй плюс то куда пихать?хватит с тебя и одного:)
<rentoc> поставь 2-ой плсик
<skai> !v | rentoc
<ubuntuhelp> rentoc: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<rentoc> за что????
<skai> rentoc: ты действительно хочешь второй плюс?:)
<rentoc> ога, а за что предупреждение -то????
<skai> rentoc: плюс - это и есть получение +v
<rentoc> да что-то не похоже
<[koshka]> кстати ... че можно написать с использованием кьюта?
<skai> rentoc: за вебклиент.они как анонимусы сразу имеют предупреждение
<rentoc> rentoc: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<rentoc> с кьюта мона писать все
<[koshka]> ну вы мне че нить предложите )
<[koshka]> а то я не знаю) либо че то рисовать 3Д либо написать прогу
<[koshka]> а то препод сожрет )
<skai> [koshka]: напиши принципиально новое де. KoshkaDE:)
 * wechat wechat: thanx a lot :)
<wechat> skai : +1 ^-^
<wechat> [koshka]: обычно преподы же - это маленькие серые мышки
<[koshka]> та этот какой наглый ) ему или денег надо или хз че)
<DebianClone> Как дела?
<[koshka]> живы,здоровы
<[koshka]> а ты как?
<Magik> [koshka]:  Гав, гав!
<skai> DebianClone: ну мы не пишем велосипеды
<DebianClone> нормально :)
<rentoc> падыхаю....((((((((((аааааааааааа
<[koshka]> Magik, )) привет
<DebianClone> у меня в гноме сплэш скрин не показывается. Чво девать?
<rentoc> народ
<skai> DebianClone: ставить оригинальный дебиан, а не делать клоны.там все работет
<rentoc> как же все-таки последнюю версию кутэ на маверик поставить?
<DebianClone> так и стоит скуиз
<DebianClone> или ты пошутил? :)
<skai> DebianClone: тогда какого лешего ты клон?
<DebianClone> Какая разница?
<skai> DebianClone: ну в клонах обычно глюки его велосипедостроителя накладываются.
<skai> ох тыж ёёёёёжик.обновы на маленькую пищащую либцу пришли:)
<skai> и на тему иконом.на тему оформления.на эволюшен и на плимот.а так же на аппармом
<Melkiy> ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Melkiy! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<skai> он нас "идеаао" назвал только что?
<wechat> skai: не в обиду http://www.gentoo.ru/content/kak-pravilno-pisat-alsaalza-driverdrova-tspiptcp-i-p-vindavsvantuzvinyuk
<skai> wechat: и че там и по какому случаю?
<pheta> Привет
<pheta> поставил дрова на видюху  как сделать так что бы они заработали 7
<wechat> skai : w3m www.link.ru прокатит
<pheta> ?
<wechat> pheta: познакомится с бубном
<pheta> пишет этот драйвер активен но не используется
<CheshaNeko> pheta: что?
<WKot> pheta перезагрузи комп)
<CheshaNeko> pheta: какая карта?
<pheta> да ладно ?
<[koshka]> pheta, ребут! )
<pheta> ...
<pheta> gts 250
<WKot> pheta: =) ребут и готово)
<pheta> да бутался я уже
<pheta> блин
<CheshaNeko> pheta: как ставил?
<pheta> по мануалу , автоматически
<CheshaNeko> pheta: из реп?
<pheta> да
<wechat> see ya
<WKot> pheta: что конкретно делал?
<pheta> да я хз не помню)
<pheta> мне ссылку давали
<pheta> ща найду..
<CheshaNeko> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Роководство установки драйвера для видеокарты nVidia тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<pheta> sudo apt-get update
<pheta> sudo apt-get upgrade
<pheta> sudo apt-get install nvidia-96-modaliases nvidia-173-modaliases nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<pheta> вот
<pheta> всё
<skai> рОководство.мать его рОководство.
<skai> pheta: а теперь введи jockey-gtk и нажми активировать
<pheta> чё серьёзно ?
<pheta> он включен
<pheta> но не используется
<skai> pheta: то что включен - это одно.а то что не активирован - другое
<pheta> pheta 11.11.2010 14:13:48
<pheta> пишет этот драйвер активен но не используется
<skai> pheta: выбери в жокее драйвер раньший.перезагрузись.потом самый последний выберешь
<pheta> там только тот который я поставил
<pheta> и всё
<skai> pheta: там всегда дается три версии.последняя(рекомендуемый) и две ранние
<pheta> блин тебе скриншот дать ?
<pheta> говорю нету там ничего кроме 1 драйвера
<skai> дай.а то как то непонятно что у тебя там
<Roger1> 'nj
<pheta> http://pikucha.ru/784080
<Roger1> это, я тоже драйвер ставил
<Roger1> зашёл в система
<Roger1>  или администрирование, там строка про драйверы
<Roger1> нажал активировать и всё
<Roger1> работает. кстати, последний драйвер для гтс 250 это 260.19.12 вроде
<pheta> он активирован
<pheta> но не работает
<hunter-12> всем ку
<[koshka]> ку
<Roger1> а ты проверь в нвидиа сентер
<pheta> <skai> ну что скажешь ?
<pheta> что проверить ?
<hunter-12> подскажите чтонит для восстановления расширенного раздела
<Roger1> зайди и посмотри версию драйвера
<pheta> где?)
<hunter-12> никто не знает?
<Roger1> нвидиа х-центр в администрировании вроде. я к тому, что если там написана нужная тебе версия драйвера
<hunter-12> у мну умер расширенный раздел, как его вернуть к жизни?
<skai> hunter-12: значит так
<Roger1> то он установлен и пофиг что написано, что он не используется
<pheta> там есть только nvidia x server
<skai> hunter-12: берешь три козы, девственницу и два килограма лука...
<pheta> и там ничего не написанно
<Roger1> pheta: оно самое
<NoNick> вопрос есть интересный, имеется образ диска тв приставки, как определить в какой файловой системе монитировать этот образ у себя на десктопе ?
<Roger1> ну так поищи нужную строку, где написано про драйвер
<pheta> там ничего не написанно
<Roger1> полазай по пунктам
<pheta> блин
<pheta> нету пунктов
<Roger1> дай скрин
<pheta> !!!
<hunter-12> блин, прога по восстановлению разделов видит диск не так как надо..
<pheta> блин
<hunter-12> у меня отчасть видны разделы
<hunter-12> акронис видит все кроме одного
<Roger1> pheta: я ставил себе драйвер следю образом
<hunter-12> прога восстановления акрониса все видит
<Roger1> зашёл в эффекты, они были отключены.
<hunter-12> вин тоже все видит
<hunter-12> а лин ток своп видит
<Roger1> я нажал активировать, и он предложил мне установить новый драйвер, споддержкой 3д
<pheta> http://pikucha.ru/784094 на
<Roger1> нажми сейв куррент
<NGA> всем привет
<pheta> и ?
<NGA> у меня слетели настройки VPN в Ubuntu, не убирается галочка в advanced-> authentication "pap", а нужно чтобы оставалось только "chap"
<Roger1> не появились справа пунктики?
<Roger1> *cktdf
<Roger1> *слева
<pheta> нет
<Roger1> !
<NGA>  точнее её убираешь нажимаешь применить, а она потом снова появляется
<Roger1> печально, у меня по умолчанию всё работало
<pheta> я очень рад за тебя
<pheta> а вот за себя нет
<Roger1> спасибо!
<pheta> почему сюда и пришел
<Roger1> попробуй тогда вот так
<Roger1> зайди в настройки эффектов
<pheta> нене
<pheta> дохлый вариант
<pheta> он говорит не возможно включить эффекты и всё
<Roger1> а установить драйвер не предложил?
<pheta> нет
<Roger1> мдаа, странно
<pheta> )=
<NGA> вы компиз обсуждаете?
<Roger1> у меня карточка такая же, к слову
<[koshka]> vir0id, ня! ^^
<Roger1> NGA: установку драйвера
<NGA> на нвидиу?
<pheta> кстати x-server запускается
<pheta> с ошибкой
<Roger1> да, на нвидиа
<Roger1> с какой ошибкой?
<pheta> you not appear to using the nvidia x driver
<NGA> я ставил скачанные с оф сайта дрова
<vir0id> [koshka] ась????
<Kuraj> !register
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Roger1> а pheta ставил другие
<[koshka]> vir0id, привет говорю )
<Roger1> из распространённой инструкции по установке драйверов
<vir0id> [koshka] хехехехех... ну НЯЙ
<vir0id> привет
<NGA> а почему не хочет скачать оф дрова
<NGA> кстати тоже по довольнораспространенной инструкции
<Roger1> а как их установить-то?
<pheta> ............
<Roger1> я лично ставил не через терминал
<Roger1> а когда маялся с эффектами
<Roger1> то убунта предложила поставить драйвера
<pheta> как включить этот драйвер ???
<pheta> блин
<Roger1> хороший вопрос
<pheta> может есть где то особая галочка
<pheta> ???
<Roger1> если кроме меня, и пары человек вначале, никто больше не включился
<Kuraj> разз раза
<Roger1> то значит никто не знает
<Roger1> или лень отвечать
<pheta> ппц как мне это всё нравится))
<Roger1> бывает
<pheta> хочешь сойти с ума поставь себе ubuntu
<pheta> внатуре
<Kuraj> привет народ проверка
<pheta> и всё же ?
<pheta> есть ещё предложения ???
<Kuraj> чет я текста не вижу...пиджин...
 * Roger1 больше ничего не может придумать
 * Roger1 говорит: Kuraj полёт нормальный тебя видно
<NGA> щас, я отходил, попробую придумать чтонибудь
<Kuraj> о отлично тогда неподскажите как откатится с wine 1.3.6 до wine 1.3.4 В какую сторону капать?)
<NGA> как я делал
<NGA> заходи в "безопасном режиме", не помню как точно называется, под рутом
<Kuraj> хм серавно проблема с кодировками не все слова вижу...ушел гуглить..
<NGA> из консоли писал типо такого sh nvidia-xx-xxx.run
<pheta> даа я всё понял)
<pheta> лол
<NGA> где nvidia-xx-xxx.run имя скаченного драйвера
<[koshka]> pheta, рассказывай
<pheta> я к тому что нихера не понял
<pheta> типа и не помню
<pheta> ...
<pheta> очень всё доступно да ?)
<NGA> фета, ты же дрова не можешь поставить?
<pheta> я поставил дрова
<pheta> блин
<pheta> они не работают
<NGA> а в чем проблема
<NGA> ставь другие :)
<pheta> какие другие ???
<pheta> мне пишет что этот драйвер активен но не используется
<pheta> как сделать так что бы он заработал ?)
<NGA> у тебя система 86 или 64?
<pheta> 86
<NGA> например поставь эти http://www.nvidia.ru/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.12-driver-ru.html
<kuraj_> Народ привет ещё раз....подскажите куда копать надо откатится с wine 1.3.6 до 1.3.4
<NoNick> неставь руками дрова
<NoNick> поставь те что предлагает убунта
<NGA> Курай, а попробуй снести wine и удалить ссылку на свежий репозиторий
<Roger1> я влезу опять: фета, скачай последний драйвер с сайта нвидиа, ссылку на который дал NGA. И заново установи драйвера по той инструкции
<pheta> каким образом ?
<kuraj_> ок попробуем снести и установить заного...
<NGA> и скачай деб пакет 1,3,4
<NoNick> а если думаешь поставить дрова руками, то читай мануал http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia?s[]=nvidia
<pheta> а если не руками?
<NGA> ноник - там буквально пару действи если не руками, одну команду выполнить
<kuraj_> у меня nvidia дополнительные драйвера сам установил....
<pheta> херасе пару действий
<kuraj_> тоесть ubuntu сам нашел
<NGA> а если не руками, то в убунту есть гдето в настройках поставить пропиретарные дрова
<pheta> мне чё на листик это всё переписывать ?)))))))
<Roger1> а что делать?
<pheta> хаххаха
<Roger1> если нет компьютера второго
<NGA> фета, скачай файл, переименуй его в чтото типа 1.run
<pheta> дальше ?)
<pheta> уже скачал
<NGA> и помести его в корень
<NGA> потом зайди под рутом, без графического редма
<NGA> режима*
<kuraj_> народ...а что если надо удалить wine а его нету в установленных программах и команда remove говорит его нету?
<NGA> и выполни команду sh 1.run
<wechat> pheta: take it easy
<NGA> а если запускать wine что говорит?
<wechat> kuraj_: dpkg -l | grep wine
<NGA> может мне кто поможет?
<jah-man> а что у тебя случилось?
<NGA> у меня не убирается галочка в настройках впна
<pheta> в корень незя скинуть
<jah-man> NGA а какая? их там много?
<NGA> ну в такое место где тебе добраться нетрудно
<NGA> авторизация pap
<NGA> мне нужно чтобы осталось только chap
<pheta> ну скинул
<jah-man> аутентификация...
<NGA> я убираю галки, нажимаю применить
<pheta> а как зайти без графического режима ?
<NGA> да аутентификация
<pheta> ctrl + alt + f1 ?
<jah-man> NGA пересоздай подключение и при создании укажи нужные параметры.
<NGA> не, при загрузке выбери вторую строчку
<NGA> 10 раз пересоздавал
<jah-man> хм...
<pheta> и как потом запустить установку ?
<NGA> ну или какая у тебя
<NGA> чтото типа "безопасного режима" в винде
<pheta> ну я понял
<NGA> чтобы зайти под рутом
<pheta> как запустить установку драйвера " -s -H "
<NoNick> какая программа аналог вендового lancalculator есть под линукс ?
<pheta> потом sh ?
<NGA> просто sh
<pheta> понял
<pheta> пошел в ребут
<NGA> точнее sh имя файла
<jah-man> NoNick а что это объясни?
<NoNick> jah-man, это программа расчета ip адресов и масок
<NoNick> гугли
<NGA> а где тогда коммуникашн менеджер сохраняет свои настройки?
<jah-man> где то в интернетах видел таблицу с програмами винды и их аналогами для ubuntu
<jah-man> в какой то раздаче на торрентах..
<NoNick> спасибо =)
<NoNick> помогло ))
<jah-man> NoNick ща скину ссылку
<NGA> чтобы уж ручками поправить
<wechat> linux software map
<NGA> то есть нетворк манаджер
<jah-man> NoNick http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3215715 вот эта раздача..в ней есть та таблица в pdf
<NoNick> в раздаче один образ
<NoNick> где там pdf ?
<kuraj_> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%86%D0%B0_%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B9_Windows_%D0%B8_Linux_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC
<kuraj_> вот те таблица в wiki
<NoNick> или надо 4 гига скачать ?
<kuraj_> я недавно перешел на ubuntu там много смотрел...
<wechat> kuraj_: tinyurl.com
<pheta> спасибо NGA
<NoNick> эм.... кароче хрен я под линукс расчитаю маску подсети ))
<jah-man> nonick я не посмотрел видима таблица прямо в образе...
<NGA> Работает?
<pheta> да
<jah-man> NoNick а вот же кураж таблицу дал: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%86%D0%B0_%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B9_Windows_%D0%B8_Linux_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC
<Melkiy> привет
<NoNick> jah-man, и где там lan calculator ?
<pheta> как аплет панель для кнопок называется с якорем)
<pheta> ?)
<Roger1> pheta: а с частотой экрана всё норм?
<pheta> да
<Roger1> у меня проблема была, после установки драйвера выше 51 не ставилась
<jah-man> NoNick не мучайся. запусти под вайном
<pheta> у мя моник больше 65 не тянет)
<NoNick> ))
<pheta> там стоит 55)
<Roger1> а до этого было 65?
<pheta> до этого там вообще было 1)
<Roger1> холи щет
<pheta> как аплет называется для панели с кнопками там ещё якорь нарисован))
<pheta> м?)
<kuraj_> awn вроде)
<kuraj_> а нет напутал
<pheta> я забыл просто
<pheta> а вот
<pheta> доки блин)
<jah-man> pheta так это не апплет вроде..
<jah-man> это отдельная программа
<pheta> понял
<dinya24> привет. кто может подсказать , как настроить переключение на резервный канал в ubuntu 10.10?
<skai> dinya24: александр друзь
<skai> !ask | dinya24
<ubuntuhelp> dinya24: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<skai> !q | dinya24
<ubuntuhelp> dinya24: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<Melkiy> а кто может мне помочь с видиео chrome9
<jah-man> !ask | jah-man
<ubuntuhelp> jah-man, please see my private message
<skai> Melkiy: тот же самый александр друзь
<Melkiy> шутник однако
<Melkiy> просто у меня после установки дров не находит модуль VIA
<skai> Melkiy: сочувствую.надо было выбирать нормальное оборудование
<Melkiy> ага знаю уже второй дистрибутив мучаю :(
<SergeyIT> skai, чего то ты сегодня разошелся ;)
<skai> SergeyIT: я поел и добрый весь:)
<NGA> всем пока
<Melkiy> пока
<SergeyIT> ааа, я тоже после кофе подобрел )
<Melkiy> блин видимо не у кого нету такого VIA :(
<skai> какое то кофе:)тю:)а вот картошечка вареная, да с лучком, да со специями:)да с селедочкой:)
<skai> Melkiy: другие аккуратно выбирали железо, стараясь недопустить недожелезок:)
<SergeyIT> Melkiy, на форумах глянь
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Melkiy about forum
<ubuntuhelp> Melkiy, please see my private message
<chelaxe> 0_o хорош мне еще 3 часа на лекции торчать а кушать хочется
<SergeyIT> skai, это не еда, а закуска :)
<skai> челах: а я вот пару часов назад как пришел домой с этих лекций:)
<Melkiy> SergeyIT: читал все так делаю
<skai> SergeyIT: картошка - это еда:)а все остальное - гарнир:)
<chelaxe> везет скаю
<skai> SergeyIT: учитывая мое голодное студенчество - это вообще пиршественный стол был:)
<Melkiy> после установки не запускается пишет что modul VIA не найден
<skai> ну так найди и добавь
<pheta> как из аплета уведомлений убрать раскладку клавы ?
<Melkiy> где его найти :(
<wechat> skai: a у меня в институте xubuntu с нермальной кодировкой и .... object pascal на 5 курсе
<wechat> pheta: сам не знаю. Значок клавиатуры?
<kuraj_> Да раскладку клавы я до сих пор не убрал))
<pheta> да
<pheta> он тупо не нужен
<pheta> )=
<kuraj_> он не убирается вроде его можно на xneur там заменить вроде....прошлый раз сам botp после установки gneur
<Melkiy> этот модуль должен по идее с дравами установиться
<wechat> а эту клаву еще в альфе невзлюбил
<pheta> тут же open source :D
<pheta> можно тоесть сделать всё
<pheta> если рука волосатая)
<kuraj_> поищи на форуме там ге то была такая тема токо не помню как называлась
<wechat> pheta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQOkMz3kiS0
<wechat> open mind != open source
<skai> pheta: пересобери апплет без поддержки индикатора арсладки клавиатуры.этож опен сурс.за тебя никто не обязан делать то, что нужно только тебе
<pheta> бубубу
<pheta> я разве говорил что кто то обязан? я всего-лишь  спросишь как -)
<wechat> ... за тебя компьютер не обязан делать то, что нужно только тебе, например считать
<pheta> +100500)
<skai> pheta: я тебе сказал.пересобери из исходников
<wechat> show me how
<skai> wechat: обязан.он не обладает свободой воли(да и волей вообще) следовательно он создан в подчинение
<pheta> ;)
<wechat> +1
<pheta> блин вот вы все гоните на винду
<pheta> а что же вот хреновго в ней ?)
<hunter-12> pheta: там бывают тупости
<hunter-12> часто
<pheta> а тут тоесть тупостей нету ?)
<hunter-12> и может изза ерунды повиснуть
<hunter-12> pheta: есть__ другие
<hunter-12> но сбоев меньше гораздо
<pheta> зато рукоблудства тут яебу скока)
<hunter-12> ))
<hunter-12> я и тем и тем пользуюсь
<pheta> ну вот и я решил винду сразу не сносить видимо был прав))
<pheta> ;d
<hunter-12> pheta: естественно
<hunter-12> я хорошо разбил диск на две системы, но он умер((
<hunter-12> точнее расширенный раздел
<hunter-12> причем разделы читаеются однимипрогами и нечитаются другими
<pheta> увы
<wechat> pheta: запусти bat, он выполгится, все закроется, открой блокнот и измени скрипт bat , попробуй сохрани - нельзя
<wechat> pheta: http://www.ubuntology.ru/ Официальное Российское представительство Всемирной тоталитарной секты Убунтологов. Узри Убунту, ибо она уже с нами!
<NoNick> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal Daily Build’s available
<skai> NoNick: бойан
<NoNick> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-daily-builds-available/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed:+d0od+(Omg!+Ubuntu!)&utm_content=Twitter
<artus> skai: трям
<skai> NoNick: давно уже доступны
<skai> artus: тыц
<NoNick> с 8 утра это давно разве ?
<hunter-12> ну неужели никто незнает проги для починки расширенного раздела?
<skai> NoNick: с октября - давно
<NoNick> странно, в твиттер только что новость опубликовали октябрьскую )
<Sonorus> Привет
<Sonorus> как в VirtualBox пользоваца общей папкой?
<skai> 19:36:50        skai | NoNick: а по твоему пока на омгубунту не напишут - ничего не произойдет?
<NoNick> нет, я думаю первым делом после события ты первый вкурсе, и через пару месяцев уже omgubuntu
<skai> NoNick: правильная мысль.думай так и дальше:)
<NoNick> тут такие прикольные чуваки попадаются )))
<NoNick> иногда
<NoNick> OMG =))))
<kukman> у кого есть такое, что в гимпе иногда диалог открытия/сохранения делается неактивным. т.е. я не могу жать на кнопки, менять папки и т.п.
<kukman> И что интересно, на хувер кнопка меняется
<kukman> помогает закрыть/открыть.
<kukman> зависимости, или систематичности появления бага я не наблюдал
<wechat> hunter-12: SystemRescueCD
<wechat> hunter-12: tune2fs
<NoNick> это защита от дурака называется
<NoNick> когда кнопки неактивные
<acidcasual86> )
<hunter-12> wechat: это ток под лин?
<hunter-12> иль под вынь тоже?
<fffars> хехееей. перввые dialy builds
<XuMuK> всем привет
<fffars> приует
<fffars> уже тестил первый dialy build???
<wechat> hunter - src - это livecd
<kukman> NoNick, смешно пошутил
<wechat> привет, Химик
<NoNick> skai тестил, у него с октября выложили
<NoNick> эх... ушел )
<hunter-12> wechat: а с эти диском точно можно починить испорченный расширенный раздел?
<hunter-12> у меня просто файлы из под вин видны
<wechat> какой сайт показывает, какие программы я использую по времени
<wechat> hunter-12: судя по названмю да, еще команды типа e2fsck и tune2fs только диски отмонтируй и man их
<hunter-12> wechat: а tune2fs для чего?
<jah-man> кто нибудь юзал unity?
<wechat> hunter-12: для настройики и тюнинга
<wechat> jah-man: у меня мигало при нажати на значки в юнити, снес моментально
<hunter-12> wechat: а чем пожно починить побитую таблицу разделов расширенного раздела?
<jah-man> wechat: понятно..а я вот щас скачиваю посмотрю что за зверотня такая)
<wechat> jah-man: зайди-выйди потом для эффекта в силу вступил чтобы
<hunter-12> у меня логические разделы слетели
<wechat> hunter-12: gparted не?
<jah-man> wechat: да я понимаю)
<hunter-12> wechat: гпртед вообще сказал, будто у мну таблицы разделов нет
<hunter-12> из логических под линухом виден ток своп
<hunter-12> под вин все
<hunter-12> вроде
<wechat> hunter-12: что partition magic использовал ?
<hunter-12> wechat: нет
<hunter-12> ток акронис
<artus> забудь про партишн маджик... он уныл уже лет 5ть как
<wechat> полсе партман у меня не видно было, сделал все обратно, линукс увидел диски >_<
<artus> нафиг те разбившик дисков на досе если есть акронис на линухе который на порядок бстрее и касественнее работает с дисками
<XuMuK> artus: здарога)
<artus> XuMuK: дароф )
<wechat> еще есть PING - PING is not Ghost :)
<hunter-12> меня интресует можноли оживить полудохлый расширенный раздел
<XuMuK> artus: ink|off|ZNC на работе чтоль?
<hunter-12> имею ввиду не логический раздел
<artus> XuMuK: спит) мы до 5ти утра холиварили ))
<hunter-12> а раздел с логическими разделами
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> по поводу?
<artus> по поводу приемуществ хрома над оперой ) ато некоторые несознательные личности говорили что опера рвет хром )
<artus> XuMuK: http://itmages.ru/image/view/75697/4566b7db http://itmages.ru/image/view/75696/134660fc результаты )
<artus> XuMuK: на слабой машинке вааще 1300 против 300  у оперы )
<wechat> artus : я оперу использую, даже не на GPRS, ибо шустрее и лаконичне XD
<XuMuK> artus: да, по data & DOM operations  Opera проё****ет)
<XuMuK> wechat: обьясни ка, что значит лаконичнее, применительно  к браузеру о_О
<artus> XuMuK: ну в графике она тоооже ... а если учесть что нагружает проц раза в 4ре сельнее на тех жэ тестах то вообще пячально
<XuMuK> artus: опера грузит проц жосче чем хром? правдо чтоль? о_О
<artus> XuMuK: угу ((
<XuMuK> ппц
<romanbailey> особенно когда с Java работает(
<artus> даже при условии что в хроме было 32 вкладки с кучей г местами обновляющего странички а в опере 1на тестилась)
<XuMuK> а при чом опера и ява? ява и так и так грузит и проц и оперативу...
<XuMuK> лана, пойду я ценить новый кал оф дюти))
<wechat> ХИМИк, мне там больше инфы видно, а в мозилле вечно все панели мешают
<artus> хех
<romanbailey> при работе с сайтами использующими ява сильнее загружается проц и оператива (при работе через оперу) нежели через хром.
<artus> wechat: а мозила тут причем ?
<romanbailey> объяснить не могу, но факт
<XuMuK> если бы не ета игра, не было бы у меня винды)))*
<wechat> а хром я вообще забыл
<XuMuK> бб))
<XuMuK> позже буду
<wechat> Химик, пошел винду сносить? >_<
<jah-man> удачненько поиграть)
<XuMuK> wechat: нее, сносить головы врагам)
<wechat> это тоже верно
<wechat> brb
<jah-man> черт ушел. интересно а он знает что сегодня новый call of duty вышел...
<NoNick> блэкопс скачал с трекера уже вчера
<NoNick> сегодня уже 50 гигов раздал только калофдути
<jah-man> хм..а где качал?
<jah-man> дай позязь ссылочку)
<andreymal> kakaya tut kodirovka?
<NoNick> на местном трекере
<NoNick> 21region.org/tt/
<jah-man> andreymal utf-8
<jah-man> сенькс)
<crazy_rock> всем привет!)
<crazy_rock> прошу помочь: в консоли пишу sudo nautilus появляется ошибка ** Message: Initializing gksu extension...
<crazy_rock> ** (nautilus:3052): WARNING **: Failed to get the current CK session: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.GeneralError: Unable to lookup session information for process '3052'
<crazy_rock> (nautilus:3052): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<crazy_rock> потом наутилус появляется но тема gtk по умолчанию типа windows'a ... что делать?! куда копать?!
<artus> никуда
<artus> патаму что ты неправ
<crazy_rock> содержательный ответ)))
<SergeyIT> crazy_rock, gksu наутилус
<crazy_rock> тоже самое!)
<artus> crazy_rock: а те че надо????
<artus> добавть тему руту
<artus> нафиг те тема для рута ваоообде?
<artus> он те нужен таз в 10ть лет
<crazy_rock> добавлял, на дургие окна ( программы) тема нормальная а на наутилус никак!
<artus> а если это не так то ссзб
<artus> crazy_rock: ты дурак? та запускаеш наутилут от имени другого пользователя.. а конкретно рута
<artus> у рета тем оформления нима
<artus> по крайней мере как у тебя
<crazy_rock> дурак это ты! ошибку читай!
<artus> настраивай ему оформления .. вот только оно нафиг ненадо это делать
<crazy_rock> настраивал! я тебе о чем и говорю!
<rapidsp> тогда sudo mc :)
<crazy_rock> смешно)))
<crazy_rock> в нете так и не нашел ответа)
<crazy_rock> уже все перепробовал!) ты запусти у себя gksu nautilus, тема gtk не меняется, а меня меняется))) куда копать?! под рутом настраивал, не помогает)))
<rapidsp> че вы в эхтих эксплорообразных ФМ нашли... они ж неудобные до жути
<crazy_rock> а ты чем пользуешься?!)
<rapidsp> крузадер
<rapidsp> иногда в консоли, че под руку попадется :)
<dinya24> как узнать dns и шлюз провайдера (соединение уже установлено) ?
<crazy_rock> crusader первый раз слышу)))
<rapidsp> krusader
<rapidsp> crazy_rock: это лучшее подражание тоталу в линуксе
<crazy_rock> а!) типа total commander?!)
<romansyroezhkin> Всем добрый вечер
<[koshka]> hello
<XuMuK> hi there
<crazy_rock> hi baby!)))
<rapidsp> dinya24: dns - less /etc/resolv.conf
<jah-man> о) люди со знакомым ником и хвостом) привет [koshka]
<XuMuK> do somebody knows hot to set IceChat encoding to UTF-8 ? o_O
<XuMuK> does somebody know hot to set IceChat encoding to UTF-8 ? o_O
<XuMuK> does somebody know how to set IceChat encoding to UTF-8 ? o_O
<crazy_rock> нифига поцика поперло на английский)
<XuMuK> I can see nothing of what you're writting...
<rapidsp> us
<[koshka]> )
<jah-man> icechat? what's it?
<[koshka]> jah-man, мяк)
<[koshka]> ой)мяу
<romansyroezhkin> Подскажите как облегчить себе жизнь, мне для доступа к рабочему компу по RDP нужно сначало установить соединение PPTP(VPN по простому). Как бы сделать так чтоб одной иконкой можно было сотварить такое чудо
<rapidsp> XuMuK: est komanda /quote codepage
<XuMuK> jah-man a free irc client for windows
<CheshaNeko> XuMuK: windows fuuuuuu
<jah-man> XuMuK oh...you need to use mIRC...it's better irc-client for win.
<CheshaNeko> jah-man: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<XuMuK> jah-man I know but it isn't free
<rapidsp> romansyroezhkin: sudo pon <name> && rdesktop server
<artus> XuMuK: харе флуд разводить) им только повод дай)
<crazy_rock> rapidsp: слушай спасибо прикольная штука по поводу krusader)))
<XuMuK> artus i DON'T UNDERSTAND YOU, MAN...
<XuMuK> sorry
<jah-man> XuMuK and what? use it)
<jah-man> CheshaNeko что?...что не так то блеа..
<romansyroezhkin> rapidsp: проблема в том что соединение настроено через NetworkManager
<XuMuK> ChanServ I had to use it because Call of Duty doesn't go under wine...
<CheshaNeko> jah-man: мирк не нужен более чем полностью
<CheshaNeko> jah-man: он и utf-8 толком не поддерживает
<rapidsp> romansyroezhkin: а может прокатит? он же наверняка так же делает
<XuMuK> jah-man Do you know some place where can I get it cracked?)
<romansyroezhkin> rapidsp: не проканало
<rapidsp> ну... увы...
<CheshaNeko> XuMuK: use web chat
<jah-man> XuMuK yeah sure) juast a minute
<CheshaNeko> !utf8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK> jah-man THANKS
<rapidsp> вот еще одно фу в сторону NM :)
<CheshaNeko> XuMuK: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK> fuck... again
<romansyroezhkin> rapidsp: не спорю, но что поделать можно пользоваться только им
<XuMuK> CheshaNeko I don't like a web interface
<rapidsp> XuMuK: opera je! :)
<XuMuK> rapidsp a tam est' irca? o_O
<rapidsp> a to
<CheshaNeko> XuMuK: ox shi
<jah-man> XuMuK http://c456.ru/load/mirc_6_35_crack/7-1-0-116 i'm think it can help you)
<jah-man> XuMuK oh fuck, its inly crack..
<jah-man> *only
<XuMuK> jah-man is that just a crack or the mIRC already cracked?
<XuMuK> aa, pk
<XuMuK> ok
<jah-man> XuMuK its only crack for mirc.
<XuMuK> I'll find the mirc by miself...
<XuMuK> myself*
<[koshka]> windows client xchat
<jah-man> http://www.greatrussia.com/2008/10/18/mirc-635-crack/ and this already cracked mirc
<rapidsp> гыгымс
<jillsmitt> мде
<XuMuK> jah-man ok, thanks, man!)
<rapidsp> XuMuK: seamonkey je! )))))
<NoNick> буржуев в тюрьму сажают за скачивание кряков
<[koshka]> )))
<jah-man> а в рашке всем пофигу)
<NoNick> у нас имунитет
<XuMuK> rapidsp I don't use FF... is there an extension for chrome?
<NoNick> убунтупрививка
<jillsmitt> не сажают их, штраф платят
<NoNick> пол дома продашь за этот долбаный мирк
<[koshka]> если бы еще и у нас штрафовали, то точно бы все окнами пользоваться перестали )
<XuMuK> [koshka] it has only 30 day trial period and I already expired it
<jillsmitt> не перестанут
<NoNick> только у русских есть три степени запрещается
<jillsmitt> вот если она станет бесплатной - перестанут
<XuMuK> rapidsp a dl'a hroma est'?
<NoNick> запрещается/ ваще запрещается / категорически запрещается
<XuMuK> jah-man Avast shouts that there is a virus) but, I guess, it because of crack...
<XuMuK> anyway I was about to reinstall windows=)
<rapidsp> XuMuK: dlia chrpma nr znayu
<rapidsp> )))
<[koshka]> удали окна вообще
<rapidsp> ne*
<[koshka]> зачем они тебе?:))
<jah-man> XuMuK yeah, sure. and stop using avast...:-! eset nod32 its best anti-virus system..it's my opinion/
<DenPal1> а какой аналог Hyper-V   в ubuntu?
<XuMuK> jah-man I'm only on windows wile playing Call of Duty, nothing else) I don't use to download or install anything on it, so...
<XuMuK> xD
<jah-man> xumuk me to) and what part of call of duty?
<jah-man> and what now? xumuk do you install mIRC
<XuMuK> jah-man Modern Warfare 2 and now I'm about to install the new one BlackOps
<XuMuK> jah-man it's still downloading... It stoped at the final 99 % ... and it takes a wile yet...
<jah-man> xumuk write me about your...(fuck how it will be on english?) vpechatleniya xD
<mva[note]> jah-man, XuMuK,
<jah-man> ?
<mva[note]> сейчас придёт дима и навешает люлей за разговор на буржуйском
<XuMuK> jah-man ok
<mva[note]> забанит обоих
<jah-man> mva[note] да че такого то? у человека в окошках чат ютф не поддерживает!
<jah-man> надо же помочь)
<mva[note]> нет
<mva[note]> пусть не юзает говноОС и говноклиенты
<jah-man> что нет?
<XuMuK> mva[note] I can't read anything in russian... I have new irc client and don't know how to change encoding, it was what I'm asking for here...
<mva[note]> пусть скачает квирк и не тупит
<mva[note]> XuMuK, use kvirc
<jah-man> he already downloading mIRC
<XuMuK> mva[note]is there a kvirc for windows? o_O
<rapidsp> хы, пятый вариант :)
<mva[note]> why not?
<XuMuK> I didn't know that
<mva[note]> almost all software, that run on Linux — run on Windows too.
<rapidsp> and yeah!!! Pidgin!!! :)
<mva[note]> especially, written on Qt.
<XuMuK> rapidsp fuck! how could I forget about it?! o_O It's what I use for ICQ in windows))) Thanks for idea!))*
<mva[note]> @voice XuMuK
<mva[note]> no obscence here!!!
<mva[note]> кстати, пиджин говно для мультичат :)
<rapidsp> да ему в нем жить чтоле :)
<jah-man> xumuk теперь читабельно?
<XuMuK> ага, а вы меня нормально видите?
<mva[note]> нет
<mva[note]> плохо
<jah-man> а я да..
<jah-man> отлично.
<mva[note]> ты какой-то расплывчатый
<rapidsp> о! ю кен спик рашн????
<XuMuK> mva[note]: ну ет уже не я, а твои глоза лагают)
<XuMuK> rapidsp: да, сдецл так)
<XuMuK> версия обновилась...
<XuMuK> ппц, пиджин, и тот чаще обновляецо для винды, чем для линя...
<mva> неправда
<mva> я бы даже сказал, что наглая ложь
<XuMuK> хотя мож и нет, просто я в лине не пролистываю список обновлений в update-manager, мож он там где и затесалсо...
<mva> 1) линь — это рыба
<mva> 2) линукс — это только ядро
<mva> «в нём» софта нету. Он поставляется отдельно
<mva> 3) не обобщай все линукс-дистрибутивы до убунты
<mva> в генте обновления выходят в течение 2 часов от релиза.
<XuMuK> блин, ты ппц, я смотрю, как любишь до слов докапацо...
<mva> @kick XuMuK я тебя кажется предупреждал, что НИКАКОГО МАТА ЗДЕСЬ
<jah-man> mva а где у него в сообщениях был мат?
<mva> @voice jah-man
<jah-man> mva а где у него в сообщениях был мат?
<mva> @ban *!*cartman@*
<XuMuK> а ты де там мат увидел? о_О
<mva> @mode +b *!*cartman@*
<kukman> мне тоже интересно, где мат
<fanfan> присоединяюсь
<mva> 1) сейчас всех за обсуждение забаню
<fanfan> =)
<kukman> всех не перебанишь
<Nebulosa> 2) я страшен в гневе
<artus> фперед )
<mva> 2) я не виноват, что вас в школе не учили русскому языку и вы не вкурсе, от какого слово произошло "ппц"
<kukman> ппц -> пипец -> писец -> зверюшка
<mva> kukman, поспорим?
<mva> kukman, нет
<Nebulosa> mva: лингвисты смотрят на тебя с непониманием
<mva> @voice kukman
<artus> mva: каждый думает в меру своей распущености)
<mva> нет
<fanfan> в школе во первых этому не учат, во вторых это считается сленгом, например как слова дурак и идиот, оскорбление, но далеко не мат
<mva> меня не волнует, чем оно считается у тебя лично
<mva> я оп и я слежу за порядком
<mva> здесь считаются только мои взгляды
<fanfan> ладко, ты прав
<XuMuK> mva: да нет, просто всем пофигу на ето, кроме тебя... ты вкурсе, что нервные клетки не восстанавливаюцо? надо быть проще...
<fanfan> ладно*
<kukman> mva, ну и взгляды того, кто дал тебе права опа
<Buhack> здоров люди
<XuMuK> ку
<[Dmitry]> kukman: ПРОБЛЕМЫ7
<mva> @mode -b *!*cartman@*
<jah-man> пропало всякое желание тут сидеть..
<[Dmitry]> Проблемы?
<[Dmitry]> :)
<kukman> [Dmitry], у меня нет =)
<mva> jah-man, не держим.
<Buhack> видели holywar?
<mva> jah-man, или соблюдаешь правила канала - или не сидишь.
<mva> (без тире)
<Sergey_IT>  jah-man: íå íà ñîñíå, ñëåçàòü ïðîñòî )
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<mva> Sergey_IT, fial
<jah-man> mva я то ничего не нарушил, просто меня не много удивляет ваша излишняя придирчивость..
<mva> jah-man, ты нарушил
<mva> почитай правила внимательнее
<jah-man> что именно?
<mva> обсуждение действий оператора - тоже нарушение
<jah-man> поясни..
<artus> jah-man: та зышол сюда ) и уде нарушил)
<mva> и карается баном
<mva> ПОЧИТАЙ ПРАВИЛА
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг понг понг...
<[koshka]> mva, и правда страшен в гневе...
<[koshka]> 1.админ всегда прав) 2. если админ не прав, см. пункт 1
<mva> именно так
<kukman> [koshka], ты обсуждаешь опа. ты будешь наказан
<fanfan> не поспоришь
<mva> лохматая усвоила
<mva> ждём следующих
<[koshka]> давно ;)
<[koshka]> мне когда назад войсы лепили ) теперь я хорошая)
<pheta> как включить второй vpn /
<[koshka]> годд назад блин)
<pheta> ?
<mva> pheta, просто поднять еще один туннель
<Sergey_IT> нас не запугаешь, не одного генсека пережили...
<mva> так же, как и первый
<pheta> мне нужно одновременно
<[koshka]> kukman, я ниче не обсуждаю)
<mva> pheta, одновременно. Кто хапрещает-то?
<pheta> ubuntu запрещает
<mva> не лги мне
<rapidsp> а кто знает, если компили с флагом CFLAGS=”-m32” - это типа будут 32х бинарники создаваться в системе х64?
<pheta> не лгу )=
<mva> не убунту, а кривые руки
<fanfan> блин, я чуть не подавился когда хохотать начал
<pheta> ода
<jah-man> кто придумал такие жетские правила...ужос.. mva можешь меня банить но и до этого люди не раз употребляли то слово которое тебе не понравилось,  а химика кикнул, когда он намекнул на излишнюю твою придирчивость...
<pheta> поясни мне что я не так сделал ?
<pheta> мистер прямая рука
<[koshka]> pheta,  сейчас mva очень зол... его разозлили)
<mva> jah-man, ещё слово по этой теме и забаню
<Sergey_IT> jah-man, привыкай - это жизнь в джунглях
<rapidsp> ку
<pheta> mva , пока одно соеденение активно второе не подключается
<mva> pheta, например зашел и задал тупой вопрос не попытавшись найти решение. Не сказал ни то, как ты пытался поднять второй туннель, ни что искал, ни где искал.
<mva> pheta, почему у меня подключается?
<mva> даже одно внутри другого
<mva> а?
<jah-man> Sergey_IT это не джунгли...
<pheta> я сюда зашел и спросил
<Sergey_IT> jah-man, даже хуже!
<pheta> потому что быстрее тут узнать
<pheta> я думал тут дружелюбные люди
<pheta> которые рады помочь
<pheta> оказывается что нитак
<mva> pheta, неправильный подход
<mva> здесь люди помогают
<mva> а не оказывают техподдержку
<mva> не путай
<pheta> нутак помоги мне
<pheta> блин;d
<mva> здесь помогают найти решение
<mva> а не делают за тебя
<rapidsp> что нужно доставить, чтобы флаг CFLAGS=”-m32” работал?
<jah-man> pheta дружелюбные, только не все..
<[koshka]> pptpclietn ?
<mva> я тебе помогаю понять, что в гугле всё описано 1000раз
<[koshka]> написано)да
<mva> если даже не больше
<[koshka]> даж я прочитала
<pheta> ubuntu.ru
<pheta> Техническая поддержка сообщества в IRC канале #ubuntu-ru.
<mva> pheta, на будущее: комьюнити ПОМОГАЕТ в поиске решения проблемы, а не решает проблемы за тебя. Ты не платил за техподдержку и не следует её ожидать
<pheta> ;)
<Nebulosa> rapidsp sudo apt-get install libc6-dev-i386
<mva> да, техническая поддержка _сообщества_. ты не сообщество, тебе нет техподдержке
<pheta> какой же ты клёвый
<mva> а кроме шуток - кривая формулировка, да
<pheta> :D
<mva> [Dmitry]1, исправь
<pheta> мне так нравятся такие парни как ты))
<mva> :)
<rapidsp> Nebulosa: спасибо, а на х64 оно встанет?
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, а это не потребует всех 32битных библиотек?
<rapidsp> хороший вопрос
<Nebulosa> rapidsp: именно
 * mva вырвал из фразы rapidsp слово x64 и стукнул что есть мочи rapidsp по голове этим словом.
 * [koshka] протянула mva пиченьку..
<rapidsp> аааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!amd64
<[koshka]> хватит быть таким грозным )
<mva> rapidsp, умница
<SergeyIT> так вырабатываются условные рефлексы по Павлову )
<rapidsp> fot
<rapidsp> аще
<rapidsp> вроде ставится :)
<[koshka]> pheta, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=50951.0
<[koshka]> не то?
<mva> кстати, лохматая, си^Wфотка есть? :)
<Nebulosa> rapidsp: мне этот рецептик подсказал один из разработчиков redhat
<pheta> да я уже раньше всё нашел
<rapidsp> скока танцев... и это тока начало....
<pheta> просто я думал что это можно всё сделать проще
<pheta> оказывается что нет
 * mva следует лучшим традициям #linux из RusNet'a :)
<[koshka]> mva, мм ) даже коогда то давно была на форуме ))
<mva> pheta, что значит "проще"?
<mva> что может быть проще, чем выполнить команду в консоли?
<pheta> какая тебе разница , сиди дуйся ;d
 * jah-man изготавливает куклу-вуду...
<mva> jah-man, зря стараешься
<mva> :)
<fanfan> :-D
<jah-man> попытка не пытка..
<Nebulosa> jah-man: для пущей схожести внутрь зашей камешек на место сердца
<Sergei-KCH> всем привет
<[koshka]> jah-man, на него не действвует )
<mva> jah-man, ты забыл, что для неё нужно либо фото либо ДНК :)
<mva> (волосы, ногти, etc)
<Sergei-KCH> расскажите как пользоваться что и где
<Nebulosa> mva: или логи аськи
<[koshka]> приветт
<mva> Nebulosa, :)
<[koshka]> чем пользоваться то??
<mva> ну и таки да, ты забыл, что на меня не действует :)
<jah-man> mva а причем тут ты?..Оо
<Nebulosa> [koshka]: девушками!
<mva> [koshka], а можно для особо тупых прямую ссылку? :)
<pheta> высшая тех поддержка
<pheta> ;d
<mva> jah-man, ну мало ли, вдруг ты обиделся :)
<Sergei-KCH> всем
<jah-man> mva нет я конечно обиделся..до глубины души обиделся. но это ж не повод куклу-вуду делать..
<mva> :))
<Nebulosa> Sergei-KCH: а вдруг и по девушкам подскажут? такой шанс!Ё
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, а ты часом QT не испльзуешь? )
<jah-man> Nebulosa не тот канал)
<rapidsp> SergeyIT: смысле?
<fanfan> qt это типа оскорбление было?
<Nebulosa> jah-man: да уж, не канал Культура
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, библиотеки?
<rapidsp> ну конечная цель - прога, использующая QT
<jah-man> Nebulosa если по девушкам, тут скорее камасутра)
<rapidsp> но жо нее еще не скоро :)
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, тогда и qt 32битное надо
<rapidsp> хех...
<Sergei-KCH> можно и на такую тему
<rapidsp> там уидим, а на сегодня мне уже надоело шаманить :)
<rapidsp> пойду домой, футбол лучче посмотру
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, может ОС 32битную рядом поставить?
<Shanauroff-74> народ, типа помощь нжна: нжно полчить от dhcp-сервака только адрес, это в interfaces делается, или в dhcpcd ?
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, там грязно, сыро и никакой игры не будет
<rapidsp> SergeyIT: не... это слишком лекко :)
<rapidsp> нада так заставить работать на 64... эм... amd64 :)
<[koshka]> Offoffoff, ! =)
 * jah-man отгородился от mva и спрашивает rapidsp: а какая разница?
<rapidsp> xnj&
<Nebulosa> jah-man: лишь боли пониже спины
<rapidsp> что?
<jah-man> какая разницамежду x64 и amd64?
<jah-man> Nebulosa butthert
<Nebulosa> Ja, ja
 * kukman подозревает что никакой
<kukman> такая же как и между 386 и х86
<SergeyIT> jah-man, за х64 можно получить от мва )
<jah-man>  xD всем спасибо дошло)
<Melkiy> ребят помогите с chrome9
<jah-man> что с ним?
<Nebulosa> kukman:  а как правильно i386 или i686?
<Melkiy> могу лог иксорга дать
<Nebulosa> Melkiy: мощно. а что еще можешь?
<jah-man> nebulosa это вообще разные типы процессоров..
<Nebulosa> jah-man: :)
<kukman> подозреваю дело в наборах инструкций, которые поддерживают
<XuMuK> я бы сказал разные поколения...
<jah-man> nebulosa которые кстати относятся к x86..
<jah-man> xumuk присоединяюсь, неправильно сформулировал.
<Nebulosa> шутка была из мира "Иран или Ирак" :)
<jah-man> аа)
<Sergei-KCH> интересно а кто нибудь в linux работает
<jah-man> правительство франции..
<SergeyIT> Melkiy, http://www.hombrepac.com.ar/751/howto-via-chrome9-igp-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Sergei-KCH> и все
<jah-man> нет не все.
<jah-man> разработчики сервисов гугл
<jah-man> а вот еще шутка совсем не в тему.. была у фермера курочка, и она плохо несла яички. и фермер позвал физика, тот что-то очень долго мерял и считал, а в конце сказал: у меня есть решение вашей проблемы. но оно действительно только для сферических цыплят в в
<jah-man> акууме.
<Melkiy1> SergeyIT: спасибо сейчас попробую
<SergeyIT> Melkiy, вообще-то я тебя уже посылал, могу теперь и дальше. Открой altavista.com и введи в поиск "chrome9 linux"
<SergeyIT> эх, сбежал (
<Melkiy1> нет нет я тут
<[koshka]> ))
<Shanauroff-74> SergeyIT: может ты подскажешь, что дорисовать в intefaces, что бы по дшцп полчало только адрес, без шлюза и днсов?
<SergeyIT> Melkiy, там 53000 ссылок - тебе 1-ой страницы хватит
<SergeyIT> Shanauroff-74, это не моё (
<Shanauroff-74> жаль..
<Shanauroff-74> и с английским разговорным  меня тго, на #ubuntu меня не поняли ))
<[koshka]> Sergei-KCH,  а провайдеры вроде бы тоже в линуксе работают
<jah-man> а кто мне сможет объяснить назначение клавиши scroll lock?
<[koshka]> как бэ..
<Shanauroff-74> jah-man: блокировка прокртки страницы
<mva> jah-man, название говорит за себя
<mva> блокировка прокрутки
<[koshka]> а вот и mva вернулся))\
<jah-man> решил напомнить что он все еще бдительно следит за порядком и не спит.
<mva> вообще, клавиша куда старше этих ваших линуксов и виндовсов с досами
<mva> и блокировала прокрутку экрана в консоли
<jah-man> спасибо.
<[koshka]> не за что,обращайся
<Sergei-KCH> интересно что луче deb rpm или exe
<Shanauroff-74> mva: ты им еще про sysRq расскажи ))
<mva> а в фурифоксе под оффтопиком, например, включает прокрутку при нажатии на колесо мыши :)
<mva> Sergei-KCH, 1) оффтоп карается баном, 2) ebuild лучше
<Nebulosa> и тут включает же
<fffars> а почему исходники в нескольких архивах обычно? например bz2 и gz
<mva> fffars, "жест доброй воли" тем, у кого bzip2 не стоит :)
<mva> скоро ещё в xz начнут выкладывать :)
<[koshka]> )
<Nebulosa> так уже
<mva> пока еще не повсеместно
<mva> :)
<[koshka]> korvin, !
<korvin> [koshka], q
<jah-man> а кто во что под ubuntu играет?
 * mva почесал кошку за ушком и предложил вискаса
<[koshka]> мрр)лучше молока)
<mva> jah-man, я ни во что :( у меня нет убунты. теперь даже на сервере :(
<Shanauroff-74> jah-man: в snmp
 * mva налил [koshka] свежего молока
<[koshka]> jah-man, зачем там играть вообще? )
<[koshka]> хотя я играла  в wow ><
 * mva кстати, вспомнил, что давно не заходил в Battle.Net в дьябле2... надо зайти, пока персонажи не протухли...
<[koshka]> правда тогда железо было не ахти)
<[koshka]> и подлагивало не плохо под вайном
<[koshka]> mva, спс ;)
<jah-man> [koshka] ну изначально считается что игры призваны помочь приятно провести время...хех) никогда не играл в вов...все друзья задротствуют...кстати некоторых подсаживаю под убунту) жалоб пока нету)
<[koshka]> jah-man, ой ) я в городе тоже так же ) всех на убунту сажаю)))
<[koshka]> один прям такой ярый ударник получился )))
<SergeyIT> jah-man, изверг - это же наркотик!
 * [koshka] ушла пить кофе
<[koshka]> а вов действительно зло))
<mva> грибы (ака задроты) не нужны
<Melkiy> а как что бы бот прислал пароль на мыло ?
<jah-man> mva кстати ты должен был меня кикнуть. и себя тоже. ибо указаное выше слово произошло от другого. матного между прочим.
<mva> слово "дрочить" к мату не относитс
<mva> *ся
<artus> jah-man: ему ж можно )
<mva> спроси у лингвиста
<jah-man> есть тут лингвисты?
<mva> и таки кошка кажется просветила по поводу админов и правоты
<jah-man> я не могу смириться с деспотией. хотя сталкиваюсь с ней каждую минуту
<artus> mva: емфивизмы доже как бе не относятцо к мадам и попвю используютцо в литературе
<mva> artus, *эвфемизмы
<artus> *матам
<artus> пальцы путаютцо )
<jah-man> SergeyIT не-не. я не изверг. это совокупление моего мозга. когда у кого-то слетают форточки в очередной раз переустанавливать зовут меня. убунту же еще пока ни у кого не слетела.
 * mva много чего из парка линуксов ставил хомячкам. Вот с ччем уж точно никогда не было дистрибутивных проблем из-за тупых мейнтейнеров, так это с сабайоном и гентой.
<jah-man> сабайон..слышал что-то такое..на базе федоры по-моему..
<mva> нет
<mva> генты
<artus> офтопим?
<artus> ))
<mva> voice artu s
<mva> :)
 * SergeyIT пошел домой
<artus> другого и не ждал )
<mva> и не жди
<mva> :)
 * jah-man попрощался с SergeyIT
<jah-man> SergeyIT труселя забыл, родной)
<mva> а зачем ты их с него снимал?
<jah-man> снимал не я.
<SergeyIT> jah-man, прощаться не надо (. Там дождь и так доплыву )
<mva> inkvizitor68sl, принимай пост
<jah-man> их еще два дня назад кто-то снял...до сих пор тут лежать..
<mva> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, ага
<jah-man> SergeyIT ладушки) ждем обратно к нам)
<jah-man> mva кстати дошло почему с сабайоном проблем не возникало..интерфейс напоминает чем-то отдаленно форточки...хомячку проще освоиться)
<XuMuK> jah-man: ты спрашивал поделицо впечатлениями о новом кал оф дюти?))
<jah-man> xumuk ага)
<jah-man> именно)
<jah-man> крайне интересно)
<mva> jah-man, ЩИТО?
<XuMuK> jah-man: офигенная игруха))
<mva> там почти дефолтный гном и почти дефолтные кеды
<mva> что там форточного?
<mva> кроме мышкотыканья, конечно
<jah-man> а я именно про него и говорю)
<kinolog> всем привет, а  что за игруха
<jah-man> call of duty black ops
<mva> вендузятники
<mva> фу
 * XuMuK пошол дальше валить гадоу)
<XuMuK> ой, что ты прям...
<mva> фу
<jah-man> он собака тебе чтоли? а ты ему фу.
<jah-man> ну правда как псу какому-то..
<XuMuK> mva: у тя там чо, воняет чтоль?
<mva> убунту вас покарает ⓒ OffOffOff
<mva> XuMuK, да, воняет вендузятниками
<inkvizitor68sl> о чём реь?
<inkvizitor68sl> о чём речь?
<XuMuK> откуда они у тебя?
<mva> XuMuK, через чат просачивается
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ку)
<jah-man> mva тебя тоже покарает. у тебя ни на одной машине не стоит оная.
<XuMuK> ясно... траблы с восприятием...
<jah-man> mva ты сам это упомянул.
<fffars> вопрос. реально ли собрать из исходников программу в geany? как это правильно сделать?
<jah-man> оу...ну реально я думаю..
<jah-man> как сделать не знаю..
<maristo> куку
<razor96> ??
<XuMuK> ку
<jah-man> ку ку)
<maristo> а вот и я
<maristo> исподвинды
<mva> фу
<maristo> да
<maristo> Как поиживают господа убунтологи и сектанты?
<Nebulosa> икру кушаем, ответить пока не можем, приходите позже
<jah-man> прекрасно)
<XuMuK> jah-man: пошол я дальше воевать) хошь, потом пару скринов сделаю, если ты вапще ее не видел...
<Offoffoff> maristo: www.ubuntology.ru какбэ говорит само за себя.
<jah-man> XuMuK если можно то сделай) да где ж мне ее видеть, с моим то интырнетом.
<XuMuK> jah-man: ok
<jah-man> XuMuK сенькс)
 * mva почесал [koshka] за ушком, а то притихла что-то :)
<Offoffoff> Кстати, кто купит книгу на базе www.ubuntology.ru?
<Offoffoff> У меня мысль напечататься.
<jah-man> mva она кофе пить ушла..и не вернулась
<Offoffoff> И за сколько её можно продать?
<Offoffoff> $10 нормальная цена?
<Nebulosa> за pdf - вполне
<Offoffoff> Nebulosa: неее... бумажная
<Nebulosa> мало
<jah-man> E: Не удалось получить доступ к файлу блокировки /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ресурс временно недоступен)
<jah-man> E: Не удалось выполнить блокировку управляющего каталога (/var/lib/dpkg/); он уже используется другим процессом?
<jah-man>  кто знает как это лесчить?
<Nebulosa> он уже используется другим процессом?
<jah-man> да нет вроде бы..Оо
<Nebulosa> тогда sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mva> jah-man, killall aptitude apt-get sinaptic spkg
<mva> jah-man, killall aptitude apt-get sinaptic dpkg
<jah-man> thanx)
<Nebulosa> потом sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jah-man> окей, запомнил и записал)
<jah-man> ой спасииииибо) помогло)
<jah-man> просто software center что-то не работает...Оо а через терминал установить не получалось..
<jah-man> а кто какую музыку слушает?)))
<razor96> я keygen-fm.ru
<Nebulosa> ElectricFM.com
<jah-man> ммм..прикольненько)
<jah-man> а я регги слушаю..
 * mva жалеет свои уши и не слушает интернет-радио, а слушает предпочтительно классику, русский классический рок <=99гв и композиции таких коллективов, как Gregorian, Era, Enigma, etc...
 * mva баловался DJ Tiёsto ещё
<jah-man> и хип-хоп немного. нет не тот хип-хоп который качает в тачилах у "правельных пасанчиков" а другой совсем) типо некоторых песен 5nizza
<Nebulosa> спёкся ваш рок
<Nebulosa> такие дела
 * mva к слову, не слушает (почти) lossy.
<mva> Nebulosa, для особо внимательных, могу жирным шрифтом выделить "до 99 г.в."
<jah-man> grunge is dead
<Nebulosa> я про него и говорю
<mva> нет
<mva> спекся после 99
<mva> кстати
<jah-man> кстати что?
 * mva со всей силы ударил jah-man учебником русского языка по голове.
<jah-man> за что?оО
<mva> за «типо»
<Nebulosa> jah-man: комендантский час. вот так
<Megido> Так он хохол
<jah-man> сенькс, наш дорогой, любимый оператор.
<mva> меня не волнует
<jah-man> я хохол?О__О
<jah-man> почему я этого не знал?
<mva> может забыл?
<mva> :)
<Megido> Ну окаеш же хД
<jah-man> я хохол лишь на четверть..и живу в россии..Оо моя бабушка была с украины.
<jah-man> вы что-то путаете, пипл..
<maristo> кайфец
<maristo> клёвая музяка
<jah-man> в смысле?
<jah-man> какая именно?
<maristo> по радиво
<maristo> куйген
<jah-man> а)
<maristo> кейген
 * mva подумал, что должно генерить радио, которое maristo первым назвал
<jah-man> у меня под определение клевой музяки попадает лишь Bob Marley...и nirvana) что ни говори а гранж я тоже люблю.
<XuMuK> jah-man: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1110/h_1289408257_90a41c3556.png
<jah-man> благодарствую)
<XuMuK> jah-man: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1110/h_1289408285_2df47279b0.png
<XuMuK> jah-man: незачто)
<jah-man> кстати black ops разрабатывал не iw...а treyarch
<XuMuK> jah-man: видишь, в прицел када зыришь, искажение есть... раньше не было))
<jah-man> что кстати заметно по графике..да вижу..) хм..
<XuMuK> jah-man: вкурсе))
<jah-man> но что круто, так это возможность играть в 3d...
<mva> XuMuK, фу... UrT и то симпатичнее и не угловатые модели :(
<gauss> Всем привет
<razor96> привет
<Megido> Др
<jah-man> симпатчнее был modern warfare...
<jah-man> но там я немного не одобряю сюжетную линию.
<razor96> Megido: я всегда "др" использовал как сокращение от "день рождения" о_О
<jah-man> ку рэйзор
<mva> jah-man, UrT хотя бы нативный
<mva> :)
<mva> а это ваше говно - под оффтопик
<mva> :)
<Megido> Razor: терь воспринимай как драсте :D
<jah-man> не знаю, не играл я в ut
<razor96> jah-man: ку
<gauss> тут такая штука... В общем есть у меня вебка с встроенным микрофоном. Так вот, в пульс аудио он есть, определяется, вот только после включения он не активен. Вот хотел бы узнать, как можно сделать так, чтобы он постоянно включался после включения
<Megido> Кто то сидит с jmirc ?
<[koshka]> mva, мя ^^
<jah-man> пушистая, долго же ты кофе пила)
<mva> :)
<mva> вообще-то, пушистые - белки
<mva> а кошки далеко не всегда
<Megido> А какие ,мохнатые?
<mva> мохнатая обычно лапа
<razor96> короткошерстные
<mva> особенно у медведя
<mva> :)
<jah-man> мохнатым может быть что угодно
<Megido> Мва, игипитские не в счет
<jah-man> [koshka] ты какая кошка? короткошерстная или пушистая? или египетская?
<gauss> эээ
<jah-man> gauss что случилось?
<gauss> так ни кто не в курсе как в пульсе выставить микрофон по умолчанию?
<Megido> Ана проста кавай неко, или как там говорят :D
<jah-man> kawaii-neko
<Megido> Главное не кавай-бака :D
<jah-man> х) понятно) ну нека это как правило девушка с кошачьими ушами и хвостом..иногда лапами. то есть так их в аниме рисуют..
<jah-man> и в манге..
<jah-man> кстати тут есть анимешники?
<mva> анонимусы с двача фчяти
 * mva начищает тролльим салом банхаммер
<jah-man> Оо успокойся..
<razor96> на кейген-фм заиграло что-то грустное
<Melkiy> а как что бы пароль на ящики прислал бот ? на форме что то нету
<smarty> Тишина...
<smarty> Relf dct gjltdfkbcm nj&
<smarty> Куда все подевались то?
<jah-man> тут часто так..
<jah-man> 80 пользователей онлайн и все молчат
<Melkiy>  /msg nickserv register samsung xxx_set6@mail.ru
<jah-man> хехе)
<jah-man> теперь пароль лучше другой юзай...
<Vartonst> привет
<jah-man> ку
<lukinfore> ку
<lukinfore> чем убить процесс
<lukinfore> если он на киллалл -9 не реагирует
<lukinfore> ?
<Nebulosa> lukinfore: sudo
<lukinfore> думал такое невозможно [пых_пых_цуцык]
<Vartonst> помогите найти libglib1.2   для  Ubuntu 10.10
<razor96> 85 человек, и все молчат, реально странно
<jah-man> libglib1.2 устарел...щас везде 2.0 только
<lukinfore> не, ну это ж бред
<jah-man> ты о чем?
<lukinfore> я думал сигкилл любоеубивает
<mva> нет
<mva> только те, что убиваемые
<jah-man> просто нужно обладать правами суперпользователя..
<lukinfore> если процесс мой
<lukinfore> причем тут рут
<lukinfore> ?
<mva> некоторые процессы могут иметь флаг неубиваемости
<lukinfore> так вроде не было
<lukinfore> он же в хтопе показывается
<Vartonst> мне надо для установки cnijfilter-ip1800_2.70-2_i386.deb     требует    libglib1.2
<jah-man> vartonst http://lfs.linux.kiev.ua/blfs/general/glib.html
<mva> Vartonst, зачем оно тебе?
<Vartonst> драйвер принтера
<jah-man> canon/
<jah-man> ?
<Vartonst> шз1800
<Vartonst> ip
<mva> apt-get install guttenprint
<Vartonst> http://hex1a4.net/xubuntu/howto/04/   вот сайтик  я так делаю
<jah-man> Vartonst http://lfs.linux.kiev.ua/blfs/general/glib.html
<jah-man> я ж ссылку дал
<YuuDaiFudo> Добрый вечер. Люди добрые кто может помочь? Такая проблема: когда вином запускаю игры экран становится синим , но ОС не виснет... И во время произведения видео тоже самое... НЕ кто с таким не сталкивался?
<jah-man> *ни
<jah-man> и слитно..
<jah-man> никто
<jah-man> нет не сталкивался я с таким..
<razor96> синий экран - это вроде десктоп, который вайн создает для виндовых приложений
<YuuDaiFudo> извиняюсь мне 15 лет я немножко без грамотный. Смотри ВИДЕО не от ВИНА то идет!
<YuuDaiFudo> тобишь фильмы... теже самые...
<jah-man> мне тоже 15 )
<jah-man> я вообще скачал q4wine...так гораздо проще вайном управлять.
<YuuDaiFudo> кулл)
<razor96> мне 14
<jah-man> можно задать некоторые параметры..
<YuuDaiFudo> о_О
<razor96> о_О
<jah-man> razor понятно по нику)
<jah-man> и вообще возраст не показатель..
<razor96> YuuDaiFudo: В настройках вайна отключи эмуляцию рабочего стола
<CheshaNeko> куда канал катится
<razor96> я знал, что кто-нибудь это скажет х)
<YuuDaiFudo> ладно спабо.
<kukman> CheshaNeko, да наоборот. что люди с такого возраста уже убунтой интересуются
<Vartonst> ну лучше рано чем никогда
<YuuDaiFudo> просто у меня комп от виндоса виснет.... а под линуксом виндос быстрей работает)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://russia.blog.nimbuzz.com/
<inkvizitor68sl> жесть.
<YuuDaiFudo> приходится любить линукс
<inkvizitor68sl> прощай асечка
<jah-man> YuuDaiFudo то есть ты под убунту запускаешь окошки?Оо
<Vartonst> Всёравно не пашет libglib-1.2
<malganis> eth1 выходит в инет через pppoe соединение, для раздачи инета в локал мне писать в разрешения интерфейс eth1 или ppp07
<malganis> ppp0?
<[koshka]> mva, занята была )
<[koshka]> jah-man, самая обычная
<jah-man> логика и чутье жопы подсказывает мне что ppp07...но я не знаю.
<jah-man> [koshka] понятно)
<kukman> inkvizitor68sl, что такое nimbuzz?
<inkvizitor68sl> kukman, один клиент неплохой из альтернативного мира
<Vartonst> из за libglib-1.2 прийдёться ставить и винду  потомучто без принтера никак
<razor96> nimbuzz, это же, вроде, на симбиан?...
<inkvizitor68sl> там не только симбиан
<jah-man> он был портирован на симбу..
<Fazoid> кто-нибудь знает, как отключить корзину только для внешних накопителей?
<jah-man> пользовался им на смартфоне, но не понравился..
<Fazoid> действительно из-за этого у меня плееры дохли
<razor96> QIP PDA мне больше нравится на смарте
<jah-man> о нееет...
<razor96> ???
<jah-man> тоже та еще не удобная как. юзай bayanicq
<jah-man> barobin.com
<Fazoid> razor96, он уже не то глючное чудовище, каким был год-два назад?
 * mva сел посреди канала, поставил рядом банхаммер, готовый к применению, положил [koshka] на колени и гладит
<mva> razor96, ФУ
<jah-man> mva only one question..что такое банхаммер? знаю что хаммер это молот...
<nexxxt> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, как двусмысленно
<Offoffoff> jah-man: а ban - это бан.
<uburuntu> Все еще предлагаю русификатор для HelloWorld! ведь потом жалеть будете...
<mva> jah-man, lurk://банхаммер
<[koshka]> Fazoid, http://tuxnotes.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=64
<razor96> Fazoid: вылетает по пять раз на дню, но сцука удобный.
<[koshka]> Offoffoff, мя!
<inkvizitor68sl> razor96, jah-man дело не в том, какой клиент, а в самом прецеденте.
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: идем ко мне на коленки...
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: расскажу сказку про Убунту...
<Fazoid> [koshka], не хочу опцию в контекстном меню, хочу чтобы помещалось в корзину на винте.
<Fazoid> razor96, pigeon в разы удобнее
<razor96> inkvizitor68sl асю русские купили... мб это причина?
<inkvizitor68sl> да понятно, что это причина
<jah-man> pigeon для win mobile
<[koshka]> Offoffoff, давай!) в том году не рассказывал
<inkvizitor68sl> я веду к тому, что пошустрее драпайте оттуда
<jah-man> оттуда?
<Fazoid> jah-man, а мы не про винмобайл? если нет, то извиняйте, пропустил
<jah-man> мы про симбиан)
<Fazoid> аааа
<Offoffoff> jah-man: jabber наше всио
<Fazoid> к чорту его, ваш симбиан -)
<jah-man> преимущественно про 9.x
<jah-man> симбиан гораздо удобнее и лучше wm
<jah-man> и еще: он отркытый.
<Fazoid> jah-man, чем же?
<Vartonst> ппц ни работает
<Vartonst> sudo make uninstall Ubuntu )
<uburuntu> ппц не работает? что это за прога такая?
<[koshka]> Vartonst, тебе Офф не простит )
<jah-man> обилие беслпатного ПО, удобство интерфейса...даже тачфоны на симбе удобнее..
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Vartonst
<jah-man> fazoid/
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, ты это говоришь в месте, где люди используют ведроид и маемо?
<Fazoid> jah-man, то же самое могу сказать про WM
<inkvizitor68sl> хочу заметить _свободный_ андроид )
<uburuntu> у мя тач на симбиане) весьма удобная штука, но андроид привлекательнее
<inkvizitor68sl> который можно скачать и самому собрать
<Vartonst> Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0)
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl соглашусь маэмо тоже очень удобный...но вот на n900 его допиливать надо оч долго..
<razor96> Vartonst разве >= не значит что эта версия и выше?
<inkvizitor68sl> а для чего мы тут собрались)
<jlewka> всем привет
<Vartonst> z dc` xnj vju gjcnfdbk dc` xnj crfxbdftnmcz
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl ну тогда да))
<razor96> jlewka ку
<Vartonst> поставил всё что скачиваеться
<jlewka> такой вопрос, как заставить мплеер, подгружать в видео другое видео)
<jah-man> uburuntu а какой именно?
<uburuntu> jah-man: к чему вопрос? о симбе или андроиде?
<jah-man> uburuntu о твоем тачфоне)
<uburuntu> нокиа5800 =)
<jlewka> тобишь, есть аниме, и из него вызрезаны начальные титры, и помещены рядом с папкой, так вот, как заставить mplayer подгружать их?)
<[koshka]> анимэ ><
<uburuntu> jlewka: соединить имеешь ввиду?
<User848[web]> не подскажите как можно подключиться НЕ через nm??
<jah-man> анимэ хорошо..
<jah-man> jlewka воспользуйся pitivi
<uburuntu> тоже самое хотел сказать ;)
<CheshaNeko> как посмотреть свободное место на разделе?
<kukman> df -h
<CheshaNeko> kukman: спс
 * mva стукнул банзамером по полу пару раз
 * mva прицеливается к jah-man
<User848[web]> какая есть удобная альтернатива nm?
<jah-man> mva вот за что?
<mva> за оффтоп
<jah-man> какой оффтоп?Оо
<mva> аниме
<Offoffoff1> User848[web]: ifconfig
<Offoffoff1> mva: Аниметайм?
<kukman> User848[web], на арче был netcfg
<kukman> удобный тоже
<mva> кстати
<jah-man> за оффтоп тут полсервера можно банить...тебе просто ненравится аниме. на самом деле оффтопом можно считать и вопрос о музыке..и даже разговор о симбиане
<jah-man> и об андроиде..
<mva> lf
<jah-man> да тут тонны оффтопа
<mva> да
<mva> да
<uburuntu> анимещечки НЯ ^_^
<mva> сейчас буду банить
<[koshka]> ужс
<mva> :)
<[koshka]> анимэ фу
<mva> ++
<jlewka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Ну понг, и что?
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice ubuntuhelp
<mva> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice uburuntu
<jah-man> -___- ну вы люди блин...
<mva> @deop ubuntuhelp
<jlewka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Ну понг, и что?
<jlewka> вылител, повторю вопрос)
<CheshaNeko> анимененавистники - фу
<jlewka> такой вопрос, как заставить мплеер, подгружать в видео другое видео)
<jlewka> тобишь, есть аниме, и из него вызрезаны начальные титры, и помещены рядом с папкой, так вот, как заставить mplayer подгружать их?)
<jah-man> CheshaNeko +1
<Ozan> не думал что, кто-то будет тут
<mva> jlewka, никак. Это называется "вложенные главы". Дефолтный мплеер не умеет. Умеет mplayer-uau.
<[koshka]> ))
<[koshka]> оО
<[koshka]> Дима
<malganis> после установки сквида, пытаюсь его остановить
<[koshka]> nAgoHaK, мяу)
<malganis> sudo /etc/init.d/squid stop
<jlewka> хех, своим вопросом поднял холивар?)
<malganis> sudo: /etc/init.d/squid: command not found
<Ozan> Кто знает, возможно ли в убунту10,04 сделать такойже плеер под аплетом громкости как в версии 10,10?
<jlewka> mva, спасибо)
<CheshaNeko> jah-man: склеивай mencoder'ом
<nAgoHaK> [koshka]: привет
<uburuntu> склеивай с ПВА
<nAgoHaK> вечер
<malganis> как впихнуть сквид в init.d?
<CheshaNeko> O_O
<mva> malganis, >_<' мсье упорот?
<DebianClone> привет
<malganis> mva: ?
<DebianClone> вернулся на убунту
<[koshka]> ))
 * jah-man напевает Nya-nya nya-nya nihao nya coda tsugeraha tsude karu saa 
 * razor96 слушал вчера 
<uburuntu> jah-man, мне стыдно, но я знаю откуда это :[
<jah-man> х)) не стыдись)
<inkvizitor68sl> DebianClone, привет
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем?
<mva> нарутофаги на канале
<DebianClone> зачем вернулся?
<uburuntu> mva: запалился))
<mva> нет
<mva> это очевидно
<mva> :)
<DebianClone> не мне?
<uburuntu> ;D
<mva> я, вообще, пальцем в небо тыкал, но запило то, что ты стыдишься
<mva> :)
<jah-man> а я наруто не смотрел...
<jah-man> Оо
<mva> а стыдиться можно только наруто
<DebianClone> слушайте, на убунте 10.10 есть компиз конфиг?
<jah-man> есть кажется..
<razor96> должен быть
<Megido> Есь
<DebianClone> не инсталейш кандидат
<Ozan> Есть тут кто играет вБК? мне интересно из под какого браузера можно зайти в эту игру
<razor96> Ozan: а что это такое оО
<mva> Ozan, по-русски же сказано, IE
<stopitsot> Привет
 * mva не палится
<stopitsot> как твикер какой нить называется ?
<[koshka]> mva, ага ага )
<mva> stopitsot, r, -rf /
<mva> stopitsot, rm -rf /
<SergeyIT> вечер!
<razor96> вау, вечер о_О
<jah-man> доплыл?))
<SergeyIT> ага
<stopitsot> очень смешно
<Ozan> >mva  жаль, но уже почти не пользуюсь виндовсом, думал может есть варианты из под убунту, но и игру не заброшу, родной мне этот перс ))
<mva> stopitsot, точно так же, как и твой вопрос
<Megido> Ты выполни мы еще и паржом
<stopitsot> что нитак с моим вопросом ?
<uburuntu> Ozan: в вайнтриксах есть ie
<mva> stopitsot, ты бы не задавал глупых вопросов, а сказал зачем тебе.
<stopitsot> для ubuntu видимо
<[koshka]> SergeyIT, вечер,вечер)
<mva> stopitsot, _ЗАЧЕМ_, а не "для какого дистрибутива"
<stopitsot> какая разница зачем?
<stopitsot> просто подскажи плз
<mva> нет, ты скажи
<rapidsp> stopitsot: ubuntu-tweak очевидно
<stopitsot> по идее нормальный твикер должен затрагивать все возможные настройки системы ...
<mva> это не винда, здесь твикеры ничего кроме добавления репозитариев и управления меню не делают
<stopitsot> и в этом случае твой вопрос неуместен
<mva> ЭТО НЕ ВИНДА
<Ozan> как это вы делаете , чтоб писать какомуто персу, кроме привата, чтоб в обшем окне. Просто последний раз в ирк чате был 6 лет назад почти
<mva> здесь нет системы как таковой
<mva> здесь весь софт отдельно друг от друга
<mva> просто его кладут в одну коробку в сфтщтшсфд
<mva> *Canonical
<uburuntu> Ozan: в зависимости от твоего клиента)
<Ozan> >uburuntu я зашел через Оперу
<uburuntu> Ozan: можно копировать имена и вставлять в сообщения:)
<Ozan> >uburuntu так накладно, особенно когда не хочеться отпускать собеседника, что-то для себя важнее узнаеш )))
<mva> Ozan,
<mva> опера - это браузер, а не ирц-клиент
<mva> не стоит от нее требовать плюшек ирц-клиента
<mva> раз уж решил ей пользоваться не по прямому назначению
<[koshka]> ирц клиенты в браузерах вообще не уважаю...
<[koshka]> бррр полный
<Ozan> >mva шас настрою родной Эмпати
 * mva заплюсовал [koshka] до потери пульса
<mva> :)
<SergeyIT> [koshka] и правельно
<[koshka]> mva, тут плюсы это плохо ;)
<mva> ок
<Ozan> >mva я прост оне думал что шас ктот сидит в ирк чате, потому для интереса зашел
 * mva заинкрементировал [koshka] до потери пульса
<[koshka]> мне нравится weechat =)
 * mva ещё раз инкрементнул [koshka]
 * inkvizitor68sl деинкрементнул кошку
<SergeyIT> mva, ты из нее тигру сделаешь )
<inkvizitor68sl> CTCP VERSION reply from [koshka]: xchat 2.8.6-2 Windows Vista
<inkvizitor68sl> [AMD/2,20GHz]
<mva> =)
<CheshaNeko> kjk
<[koshka]> fq fq
<[koshka]> ай ай
<[koshka]> не пали
<mva> inkvizitor68sl, у каждого человека свои недостатки
<mva> :)
<uburuntu> ;D
<inkvizitor68sl> дык
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl, ты сволочь)))
<bybyby> подскажите почему на linux процессор работает на тактовой 800MHz у него номинальная = 3Ghz
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka], дада
<bybyby> в частности на убунте
<[koshka]> у меня не виста :(
<inkvizitor68sl> bybyby, москва?
<mva> bybyby, потому, что ты лузер и включил экономию энергии
<CheshaNeko> bybyby: энергию экономит?
<nAgoHaK> inkvizitor68sl: привет
 * [koshka] надулась на инки
<inkvizitor68sl> nAgoHaK, ку
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka], не надувайся)
<SergeyIT> bybyby, у китайцев комп купил?
<bybyby> mva почему сразу лузер? обидно
<CheshaNeko> bybyby: нагрузи чем-нить
<mva> это интернет, детака
<bybyby> у мну кластер стоит
<mva> тут могут и послвть
<mva> :)
<razor96> :)
<mva> *это интернет детка, тут могут и послать
<mva> fixd
<jah-man> кстати mva ты лучше меня знаешь что оскорбления на канале так же запрещены...но тебе можно..
<nAgoHaK> !seen dr_freeman
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<mva> jah-man, да
<nAgoHaK> ска
<mva> а вообще, лузер - это не оскорбление :)
<jah-man> букву у пропустил?
<jah-man> лузер это оскорбление..
<mva> нет
<jah-man> в данном контексте.
<razor96> mva: лузер - это факт? %)
<bybyby> нуі
<mva> давно "неудачник" стало оскорблением?
<mva> :)
<bybyby> yes
<mva> razor96, дада
<jah-man> если это употребляется необоснованно...то да это оскорбление...
<mva> это констатация факта
<mva> очень даже обоснованно
<bybyby> я ничего не включал - оно было включено
<bybyby> видимо
<mva> он терпит много неудач и не может ничего с этим поделать → он неудачник :)
<bybyby> voteban !
<jah-man> mva, ты не прав..
<jah-man> ты человека обидел..
<lain> Неудачник правда жизни
<lain> безобид
<mva> jah-man, его проблемы, что он на всякую фигню обижаются
<jah-man> эээх...суровые вы. никакой нежности..никакого дружлюбия)
<uburuntu> lain: вы чего все ополчились так? никто не застрахован от неудач (с)
 * SergeyIT вычитал - лохаг - предводитель лоха, отряда из 100 человек (Македония, д.н.э)
<razor96> вызывать у другого человека неприятные чувства без особой причины - это, как бы, нехорошо.
<uburuntu> кстати я нашел 100% работающий вирус на линукс
<razor96> uburuntu: ссыль?
<SergeyIT> я тоже нашел - это Я
<uburuntu> в терминале пишите "sudo rm -rf /"
<uburuntu> =)
<rapidsp> свежо
<SergeyIT> мокро
<mva> uburuntu,
<mva> rm: опасно рекурсивно обрабатывать «/»
<mva> rm: используйте --no-preserve-root, чтобы отменить предупреждение об опасности
<mva> FAIL
<razor96> =D
<uburuntu> :[
<mva> чота лохматая ушла
<mva> :)
<jah-man> а что такое rm?
<mva> jah-man, "read mail" (c) старый боян
<jlewka> mva, а у тебя нету бинарника? а то что то не компилиться(
<SergeyIT> jah-man, man rm
<mva> jlewka, бинарника ЧЕГО?
<jlewka> mva, ьздфнук-гфг
<jlewka> mplayer-uau
<jlewka> тоесть deb пакет
<mva> есть, но он у тебя не пойдёт
<mva> а
<mva> деб-пакета точно нету
<jlewka> =( пойду мучить исходники...
<DebianClone> Как сменить ник? Перерегистрироваться?
<mva> DebianClone, /nick НОВЫЙНИК
<Flowers> а вот и я
<Flowers> цветочек
<Flowers> как в старые времена
<SergeyIT> rfrnec&
<SergeyIT> кактус?
<razor96> был клон дебиана, стал цветочек.. хм...
<Flowers> после долгих странствий вернулся на убунту
<mva> странствие между убунтой и дебианом?
<mva> :)
<SergeyIT> возвращение блудного сына)
<Flowers> еще на кармик коала сидел
<Flowers> между многими диструбутивами
<rapidsp> меэдистрибутивец
<rapidsp> э=ж
<mva> Flowers, "многими" - это какими?
<mva> генту ставил?
<Flowers> нет комп компилинг не потянет
<mva> неосилятор детектед
<Flowers> федора дебиан минт
<mva> гента вовсе не означает "компилировать"
<mva> FAIL
<Offoffoff1> Flowers: Превед
<Flowers> превед медвед
<Offoffoff1> Flowers: Убунту ждала тебя. Спасись в Убунту.
<SergeyIT> его в купель снова надо - очиститься от скверны
<Offoffoff1> Flowers: кстати вот сегодня по теме вышло http://www.ubuntology.ru/2010/11/blog-post.html
<Flowers> скуиз станет стейбл тогда погляжу еще
<Flowers> да ты поэт
<Flowers> можно убрать клавиатурку рядом с иконкой раскладки в трее?
<SergeyIT> Flowers, в 10.10 вляпался?
<Flowers> да
<Flowers> не надо было?
<razor96> если вляпался, значит явно не надо было
<SergeyIT> это личное дело каждого
<Flowers> подбор дистрибутива - это процсс интимный!
<razor96> :)
<rapidsp> вы еще про котрацепцию скажите :)
<Flowers> вроде как не нужна - вирусов нет ;)
<Flowers> файрволл разве что
<Flowers> типо внутрематочной спирали
<rapidsp> блин че с билайном
<Flowers> почему на usb-live некоторые пакеты не ставяться?
<jah-man> rapidsp че с билайном?Оо
<rapidsp> то тырнета не было вчера и седня утром, теперь сайт висит
<Flowers> позвони провайдеру
<Flowers> бывает отключают
<razor96> как будто они что-нибудь дельное скажут...
<rapidsp> дык ни один тлф не отвечает, что интересно
<Flowers> надо сообщить о неисправности
<rapidsp> просто соединения нет
<Flowers> а-то не пошевелятся
<Flowers> пока в так не дашь
<Flowers> в тык*
<rapidsp> с утра почту им отправил, но чую это в пустоту
<jah-man> с билайном бесполезно бороться...они абсолютно бесполезны в плане техподдержки..да и со связью проблемы частенько
<mva> неправда
<mva> только последнюю неделю
<Flowers> у меня раньше билайн тоже был
<mva> за >4 года использования проблемы только последнюю неделю
<rapidsp|2> вот опять началось...
<jah-man> mva у кого как...у меня у сестры в москве проблемы были ооочоень часто..
<mva> jah-man, УМВР
<mva> может дело в сестре?
<fffars> а куда баги посылать когда юзаю dialy-build
<mva> fffars, *daily
<jah-man> -__- 1) что такое умвр? 2) исключено.
<mva> jah-man, приучись юзать гугл по всем вопросам для начала, а потом спрашивать
<mva> или хотябы ищи мемы на лурке
<mva> У Меня Всё Работает(-ло)
<jah-man> mva приучись быть более миролюбивым, любезным и доброжелательным.
<mva> поучи меня ещё
<mva> здесь никто не нанимался быть миролюбивым
<mva> однако вот это никто не отменял:
<mva> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<mva> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<mva> !sq
<ubuntuhelp> Как правильно задавать вопросы: http://parallel.ru/cluster/smart-questions-ru.html
<fffars> конфликтоген
<jah-man> я тебя не учу. я тебе советую.
<mva> а кто тебя просил о совете? :)
<jah-man> ну ты же берешься мне советовать..
<fffars> так куда класть баги daily-build?
<jah-man> и кстати умвр - это Украинский межбанковский валютный рынок
<rapidsp|2> у билайна реально ни один телефон сапорта не отвечает
<jah-man> rapidsp a в чем проблема то? интернеты плохо работают или что?
<mva> rapidsp, *тук-тук-тук, чтоб не сглазить* иди лечи ауру :)
<mva> а вообще, я вчера пару часов сидел без интернетов, так что теперь твоя очередь :)
<rapidsp> отваливается
<rapidsp> и в ЛК не могу попасть
<mva> хм
<jah-man> значит у нех сервер рухнул...
<mva> билинг навернулся чтоле?
<mva> нука-нука
<rapidsp> та хотел на ТВ подписаться
<rapidsp> спорт HD
<jah-man> спорт xD
<rapidsp> йокрный.... вот links в ЛК завалился ))))
<mva> rapidsp, таки lk чота вообще лежит
<mva> а, не, раздуплился
<maristo> товарищи, кто использует opera link?
<rapidsp> а через links работает :)
<rapidsp> maristo: я
<maristo> И как? я только анстроил... думаю пригодится
<rapidsp> даж не знаю че ответить :)
<rapidsp> opera link как opera link :)
<garry-78> Алоха!
<xabar_> hi
<garry-78> Что-то тут тихо сегодня=)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите в raid 1 стоит ставить swap?
<xabar> hi снова
<garry-78> райд 1 - зеркало если мне склероз не изменяет, смысла нету наверно, но если в системе всего 2 винчестера ты по другому не сделаешь
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://paste.pro/186111 вот такое в messages выдает при синхронизации. Если не идет синхронизация что все норм
<[v-8]_jupiter> в логе ничего нет
<garry-78> так хоть при отказе одного из них своп останется на другом
<[v-8]_jupiter> md1 это swap
<garry-78> [v-8]_jupiter: это софт райд что ли?
<[v-8]_jupiter> ДА
<xabar> походу =)
<xabar> изврат
<xabar> какойто
<garry-78> а нафиг он такой красивый вобще нужен
<xabar> и у тебя  амд64?
<[v-8]_jupiter> intel
<garry-78> [v-8]_jupiter: попробуй вынести своп на другой хард
<xabar> а хрена адресация 64 бита
<[v-8]_jupiter> Во время того как ошибка вылетает посмотрел вывод комады cat /proc/mdstat. http://paste.pro/186139
<mva> xabar, не матерись
<[v-8]_jupiter> xabar: сори затупил у меня 64 битная ось
<[v-8]_jupiter> Почему пишет resync=DELAYED
<xabar> как бе на тайм аут похоже
<[v-8]_jupiter> А вылечить как то можно?э
<xabar> скажи - у тебя 2 одинаковых винта?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да
<xabar> на сата?
<[v-8]_jupiter> да
<xabar> зачем пользуеш софт рейд?
<xabar> если есть хардовый
<xabar> ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хм а в чем преймущество?
<xabar> ?!
<xabar> ну у тебя не напрягается
<xabar> ничего
<xabar> кроме контроллера
<garry-78> [v-8]_jupiter: у тебя скорее всего своп используется постоянно, постоянно данные обновляются в нём. райд не успевает синхронизировать
<xabar> а так проц грузиш
<xabar> во во
<xabar> там и проц наверное 4 ядра
<xabar> -)
<[v-8]_jupiter> 4
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<xabar> вруби зардовый рейд
<xabar> в биосе
<xabar> поройся
<xabar> не позорься -)))
<[v-8]_jupiter> А по скорости?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Какой лучше?
<xabar> как то не солидно --)))
<xabar> хардваный
<xabar> в разы
<[v-8]_jupiter> А если в кратце как ним пользоватся
<xabar> 2 винта с одинаковой геометрией
<xabar> и вперед
<xabar> книжку с мамки открывай
<xabar> и вперед читай - как там что настроить для твоей железки
<[v-8]_jupiter> ХМ ща загуглю держит ли мамка его
<[v-8]_jupiter> А вот когда один винт ложится как потом быть. ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> В софтовом то понятно
<[v-8]_jupiter> отпало и дальше работает
<xabar> у тебя зеркальный или спидовый?
<xabar> если зеркальный - то один лег - второй рубит
<[v-8]_jupiter> зеркало raid1
<xabar> если спидовый - то его лучше с зеркалом юзать (но такое тебе мама не даст)
<xabar> ну отпла и ничтяк
<xabar> оправдал
<xabar> *отпал
<xabar> рейд для этого и делался
<[v-8]_jupiter> Сама ось получается не занет что на рейде находится
<xabar> да
<xabar> ось получает 1 винт
<xabar> и 100% скорость работы с ним
<[v-8]_jupiter> Понял на второй контролер сам дублирует
<xabar> а так на плечики оси ложится не слабый алгоритм зеркалирования
<xabar> да
<xabar> я тебе больше скажу
<xabar> софтовый рейд -
<xabar> это как софтовый опенДжиЭль
<xabar> какбе чтото есть - но как то уныло
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТОгда а вопрос его както проверить можно будет что он работает?
<xabar> Одна ремарка - я хз как твое текущее состояние ляжет
<xabar> отсоедини 1 винт - на 2ом будет его близнец
<xabar> отсоедини 2ой - на 1ом будет его близнец
<korvin> xabar, вроде же уже не обязательно, чтоб с одинаковой геометрией, лишь бы объемы совпадали? ито лишь для того, чтоб неиспользуемого пространства не было
<xabar> отсоедини оба - не будет ничего
<xabar> уня уня
<[v-8]_jupiter> А получается что при установке  хардварного нужно зарание подготовить геометрию
<rootaway> hello all
<xabar> читай мануалы - если мне не изменяет память - сказиный рейд массив требовал имено геометрию одинаковую
<rootaway> how to have misrosoft office for ubuntu?
<xabar> обисняю
<rootaway> inkvizitor68sl,  here?
<rootaway> anyone knows it inkvizitor68sl  is away
<xabar> use Wine to have office
<mva> rootaway, написать в M$ письмо с требованием выпучтить версию под Linux.
<rootaway> xabar,  how to get it?
<xabar> apt-get install wine
<mva> xabar, зачем поддерживать извращения?
<xabar> про рейд
<rootaway> xabar,  when I install it, can it read .mdb file format?
<mva> rootaway, нет, одного вайна не достаточно
<mva> rootaway, use openoffice, Luke!!!11
<rootaway> mva,  will it open mc office access .mdb file format?
<[v-8]_jupiter> ХМ ну вроде asus p7h55d-M pro умеет raid
<mva> rootaway, да
<rootaway> mva,  how to get it?
<xabar> В линуксе любой запрос к ФС проходит 3 стадии : запрос на уровне posix -> запрос к драйверу фс -> block dev -> координаты на винте
<mva> rootaway, так же, как и остальные пакеты
<xabar> rootaway apt-get install open-office
<rootaway> mva sudo apt-get install openoffice
<rootaway> ?
<mva> внезапно, правда?
<xabar> rootaway - try to use google search to fix problemm
<xabar> with M$
<xabar> if you can't fix it - write letter to MS support
<xabar> or to Bill Gates
<mva> а билли-то при чем?
<mva> он на пенсии давно
<xabar> не стареют душой ветераны
<xabar> он еще бодр и весел
<mva> гнилая отмазка
<mva> он заработал бабла и не лезет в дела мс
<xabar> МС тоже уже на пенсии
<mva> писать надо баллмеру
<rootaway> xabar,  I need Armenia shift for my ubuntu how to find?:)
<Nor8> Google >>>> search>>> Armenia shift
<mva> шрифты одинаковы для всех ОС
<xabar> I don't know - try UTF-8 unicode page
<mva> а вот если ты про локализацию — то гугл в руки
<mva> гном переводится из настроек, дополнительные софтины - дополнительными пакетами
<mva> :)
<razor96> что так тихо?
<xabar> могу спеть
<rapidsp> буйных мало
<xabar> кто каким плеером пользуется?
<xabar> музыкальным
<Nor8> Тут вариантов немного
<jah-man> ритмбокс...вполне устраивает.
<xabar> амарок мандарин ритмбокс
<xabar> =)
<xabar> у ритмбокса некашерные хоткеи
<jah-man> ритмбокс выполняет основную функцию большего мне не надо.
<Nor8> Амарок для кде, тем мандарин форк
<Nor8> тем более*
<xabar> мандарин это форк от 1.4
<xabar> а карент амарок - это комбайн
<xabar> который ни разу не похож на мандарина
<Nor8> xabar: Есть ссылка на мандарин? Гляну на него еще разок
<xabar> http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/downloads/list
<rootaway> xabar,  I have install Wine and I have openoffice, when I want to open .mdb file format I get this "File type JET database (application/vnd.ms-access) is not supported"
<[v-8]_jupiter> xabar: а в плане надежности что лучше . Хардварный или софтовый рейд?
<xabar> хардой
<xabar> исессно
<xabar> хотя если у тебя система оверлокнутая по самые помиторы - то хз
<xabar> клментин крут - НО!
<xabar> он плохо дружит с вещанием по сети - икает
<[v-8]_jupiter> Тогда еще asus p7h55D-m pro может рейд. Я чтото не пойму. Помоги плз
<xabar> у него не работает перемотка с хоткея
<xabar> очень допекает
<xabar> но зато он быстро
<Nor8> xabar: Пользую Эксайл и Аудациос, ничего не икает и жрет ресурса мало
<Ally> Все здравствуйте
<rootaway> Ally,  I have install Wine and I have openoffice, when I want to open .mdb file format I get this "File type JET database (application/vnd.ms-access) is not supported"
<xabar> юпитер
<xabar> у тебя какая мать ?
<Nor8>  rootaway: Кеу word here ") is not supported"
<xabar> у тебя сата на маме интегрирован
<[v-8]_jupiter> asus p7h55D-m pro
<xabar> чипесет
<Ally> открывай вайном
<rootaway> Ally,  u menya est wine
<[v-8]_jupiter> xabar: Чипсет: 	 Intel® H55 Express Chipset
<Ally> правой кнопкой по .mdb и открыть с помощью wine
<rootaway> Ally,  okay :-)
<Ally> :-))
<Ally> хотя я сам чайник
<Ally> и пришол за советом
<Nor8> Через "е" пришОл пишется))
<rootaway> Ally,  open with wine?
<Ally> незнаю
<Ally> я просто так
<rootaway> okay
<SergeyIT> Nor8, через ё
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Педант какой)))
<xabar> юпитер
<xabar> болт тебе а не рейд
<xabar> не вижу
<xabar> ничего такого
<xabar> выноси свап из рейда
<xabar> у тебя как разбит винт?
<xabar> рут хом вар бут свап?
<fffars> как узнать длину входного параметра в shell?
<xabar> массив args
<xabar> null terminated
<[v-8]_jupiter> xabar: http://paste.pro/186161
<SergeyIT> rootaway, open with MSAccess
<xabar> а что такое vm
<dinya24> подскажите чем отличается ubuntu 10.10 desktop от 10.10 server ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> xabar: ето под виртуальные машины
<xabar> олололол
<SergeyIT> dinya24, а тебе чего надо?
<dinya24> в качестве маршрутизатора использую
<rootaway> SergeyIT,  how to get it? sudo apt-get install MSAcess ?
<xabar> вынеси свап из рейда
<xabar> и будет шастье
<[v-8]_jupiter> Угу
<[v-8]_jupiter> Получается что он просто не успевает синхронизироватся
<SergeyIT>  rootaway, sudo apt-get install Windows?
<dinya24> под x64 некоторые проги не встают поэтому хочу поставить x32 но вот выбираю дистрибутив
<xabar> у тебя стоит монитор ОЗУ и свапа?
<fffars> как узнать длину входного параметра в shell
<[v-8]_jupiter> xabar: не понял я тебя
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<rootaway> SergeyIT,  no, I use Ubuntu, how to install MSAccess  ?
<xabar> ну блин озу помониторь
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да
<[v-8]_jupiter> htop
<xabar> у тебя свап юзается активно?
<[v-8]_jupiter> неа
<xabar> fffars
<xabar> args массив
<fffars> и что?
<xabar> **args
<xabar> null teminated - признак конца - void
<SergeyIT> rootaway, do convert mdb files to sqlite files
<fffars> как это использовать в простом шелле .sh
<xabar> ааа
<rootaway> SergeyIT,  how to do it?
<xabar> сек
<[koshka]> вот значит
<xabar> $0 $1 $2 пока <> ''
<xabar> пустыщке тобиш
<xabar> $0 - это имя твоего скрипта
<xabar> а далее параметры
<SergeyIT> rootaway, in Windows export mdb to sql file then import it to sqlite
<xabar> входные
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl: :P
<rootaway> SergeyIT,  I have not windows
<fffars> да не то
<fffars> Вводит произвольное число коротких символьных параметров, подсчитывает длину каждого из них и выводит на экран список значений длин и общее число введенных параметров.
<xabar> ололо
<xabar> чувак
<xabar> я хз =)
<xabar> пиши на Си
<xabar> могу помочь -)
<fffars> препод не одобряэ и кораэ
<[koshka]> а как в убунте со скайпом? ) норм ?
<xabar> как и везде
<xabar> 1.9 бетта
<xabar> у меня винда тока изза скайпе
<[koshka]> вот как значит
<xabar> поскоку у моей веб камеры нету дров под линукс
<xabar> ванючий гениус
<[koshka]> а если без камеры?
<xabar> за 350 рэксов
<xabar> а так ничетак
<xabar> но лучше гталк тогда
<Nor8> [koshka]: Скайп на убунту работает
<SergeyIT> rootaway? sorry, but I used this way
<[koshka]> спс
<[koshka]> фигню уже какую то обновляет убунта
<[koshka]> омг
<xabar> я убунте не даю обновится
<rootaway> SergeyIT,  thank you
<Nor8> И зря
<xabar> ибо потом в гробе 1001 и кернел
<[koshka]> )
<xabar> а сидеть выбирать пакеты к обновлению
<xabar> - это лениво
<[koshka]> та я тоже так посмотрела
<[koshka]> не буду обновлять
<[koshka]> пофигу
<xabar> там изменения мизер
<xabar> если сервер - то есть смысл
<xabar> если десктоп - то обновления не несут никакой критичности
<garry-78> как сказать
<SergeyIT> rootaway, http://cltb.ojuba.org/en/articles/mdb2sqlite.html
<xabar> да и убунта - не дебиан - 6 месяцев цикл
<xabar> можно и потерпеть
<[koshka]> та я не буду обновлять )
<Nor8> Да так и говори, критические обновления на то и есть критические
<[koshka]> и так погоняю
<xabar> а не долбать ппа
<garry-78> когда у тебя калькулятор не запускаеться особенно и раскладка одновременно на 2х языках пишит через клавишу
<jah-man> все пока..я баиньки...)
<xabar> как говрица - Небыло печали - апдейтов накачали
<garry-78> проклятый nut в 10.10 не хочет с моим юпсом работать
<xabar> ну у меня на работе амарок после очередного апдейта перестал вести себя покладисто
<xabar> я теперь манадарин юзаю
<SergeyIT> rootaway, http://www.processtext.com/abcaccss.html
<garry-78> Я DeaDBeeF пользую
<xabar> и апдейт раз в пол года
<rootaway> SergeyIT,  k:)
<Nor8> xabar: У тебя, видимо, убунта криво поставлена, раз все падает после апдейта или не умеешь через синаптик обновляться
<xabar> у меня анстейбл ветка в source.list =)
<garry-78> а на сервере mpd
<xabar> шо такое deadBeaf?
<garry-78> э\то аудио плеер
<xabar> я знаю это маджик чар такой есть в подсистеме rapidIO в линукс кернеле - 0xdeadbeef
<SergeyIT> rootaway, or on page altavista.com fill the field search with "convert mdb file to sqlite" and look
<rootaway> SergeyIT,  :))
<garry-78> http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/
<xabar> я дома музычку из вконтакта слушаю - у меня винт маленький
<xabar> бгг =)
<rootaway> SergeyIT,  may be by wine I do, becausa my files are more than 80MB
<Nor8> garry-78: И чем он лучше, к примеру, аудациоса?
<xabar> через хром
<rootaway> *each one
<garry-78> у меня на серваке 5,5 Тб=)
<xabar> у меня на рабочей машине всего аж 100 гигов
<xabar> дома 80
<xabar> мажоры блин
<garry-78> Nor8: хз, мне нравиться, простой лёгкий плеер
<xabar> 5 и 5 терабайтов
<garry-78> пять с половиной теребайт
<akaBG2> привет
<Nor8> garry-78: Так и другой не тяжелый, 12 мб всего отьедает
<[koshka]> а я се позавчера прикупила на 500 гигов винт
<[koshka]> привет
<SergeyIT> rootaway, the size does not mater
<akaBG2> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/107917/ новость о драйверах для кенон
<akaBG2> помогите заплюсовать
<Nor8> [koshka]: Давай отпразднуем)))
<[koshka]> так) пойду кое че попробую
<xabar> а нах нужен винт бальшой?
<rootaway> SergeyIT,  do not I have to upload them to convert?
<akaBG2> драйвера под линукс
<garry-78> Nor8: этот 11 ьб
<xabar> ща плюсану
<garry-78> *мб тоесть
<Nor8> garry-78: 11,9 при подключенном онлайн-радио
<xabar> кинул плюс
<akaBG2> и еще, хочется небольшого срача на хабре и не хватает одного плюса http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/apple/107715/#comments плюсанити и этот топик )
<xabar> на статью
<garry-78> Nor8: 11,1 при подключенном радио
<garry-78> Nor8: =)
<akaBG2> спасибо!
<Nor8> garry-78:  У меня шкурка красивее и пачка плугинов подключена)))
<xabar> плюсанул
<akaBG2> +)
<akaBG2> и поздравте меня сегодня бросила девушка
<akaBG2> 1.5 года встречались
<garry-78> Nor8: да фиолетово как-то на шкурки, он большую часть времени в трей свернут
<akaBG2> вообще как себя ведут мужики, наваться чото не охото
<Nor8> akaBG2: Чем ты хвастаешься, школота?))))
<akaBG2> бугого)
<xabar> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/sound_and_music/91876/
<xabar> плюсани
<akaBG2> мне 23, я уже и универ закончил
<xabar> а мне 24
<SergeyIT> akaBG2, тем более школота
<xabar> у меня работа машина жена и мын
<akaBG2> там срок голосования истек
<akaBG2> не плюсуется
<garry-78> ммм... какой старый=(
<xabar> ну мне плюс поставь как автору
<akaBG2> аааа
<akaBG2> ну у меня тоже работа и машина )) и жена))
<Nor8> akaBG2: Высшее образование не дает 100-процентной гарантии от ухода девушки)))
<akaBG2> вру жены нету
<Nor8> ))))
<garry-78> akaBG2: Про остальное тоже всёшь небось=)
<akaBG2> зарядил автора
<xabar> мерси боку
<garry-78> *врёшь
<akaBG2> а может ты тоже врешь, тебе тоже не мешает ничего)
<garry-78> что-то я сегодня педали путаю сильно, наверно спать пора
<garry-78> я слишком старый чтоб врать
<Nor8>  garry-78: Клавиатуру просто подвинь)))
<garry-78> она у меня на коленках
<Alexsey> здравствуйте
<Alexsey> у меня проблема
<garry-78> и тебе не болеть
<[koshka]> привет
<xabar> шалом
<Alexsey> кто может помочь?
<[koshka]> куда mva  делся?
<[koshka]> говори проблему
<garry-78> ты вопрос задай а там разберёмся
<xabar> шо за проблема?
<[koshka]> мы же не эксросексы
<[koshka]> ой )
<[koshka]> сенсы*
<garry-78> =)
<xabar> именно они
<xabar> экскросекасы
<garry-78> астролухи
<Alexsey> Суть проблемы: при установки убунты на диске оставил неразмеченную облать теперь не могу как ею пользоваться
<Nor8> ))) Мда...проблема проблем
<garry-78> если она неразмечена то ни как
<Alexsey> разметил на ext4
<[koshka]> форматни чем нить
<xabar> mke2fs
<Nor8> sudo apt-get install gparted
<garry-78> надо создать раздел и с файловой системой
<xabar> mke2fs /dev/sd_
<xabar> потом в fstab
<xabar> как opt
<xabar> или как какойнить каталог в рутдире
<Alexsey> Could not stat /dev/sd4 --- Нет такого файла или каталога
<xabar> а стоп
<xabar> сделай раздел вначале
<xabar> пардон
<xabar> -)
<Alexsey> sudo mke2fs /dev/sd4 так?
<xabar> не не
<xabar> погодь
<xabar> надо раздел оформить
<itJunkie> Всем привет
<[koshka]> привет
<Alexsey> раздел я слелала в дисковой улите
<[koshka]> что то тут не то...)
<itJunkie> где?
<itJunkie> =)
<[koshka]> да так )
<[koshka]> что сломал?
<itJunkie> Я ничего, подруге помочь пришёл
<[koshka]> а ))
<xabar> cat /proc/partitions
<Alexsey> так как делать?
<itJunkie> в гуях нет разрешения 1440х900, как его принудительно задать?
<[koshka]> а я сейчас сломаю) пойду в ребут после установки дров на видео
<Alexsey> в fstab я уже прописал
<Nor8> Alexsey: Сделай раздел и подключи его руками
<xabar> ну?
<xabar> а точка мотирования?
<xabar> а файловая система есть на нем?
<itJunkie> =) удачного ребута тада
<xabar> жунке в /etc/Xorg.conf
<xabar> пропиши его ручками
<Alexsey> как?
<itJunkie> хм, насколько я помню оно скипает этот файл нынче
<AnnyxD> в xorg.conf не получается
<itJunkie> тоесть я пробовал класть в /etc/x11/xorg.conf и ничо не происходило
<xabar> mkfs.ext4 /dev/ds
<xabar> sd
<xabar> и номер
<xabar> пробуй ето
<xabar> судо
<itJunkie> разумеется иксы рестартил после этого =)
<Alexsey> а /home/disk можно так?
<xabar> жунки я вот заставил юзать xorg.conf
<xabar> можно
<Alexsey> прям туда примонтировать?
<Alexsey> ага
<itJunkie> как заставлял?
<xabar> только по логике лучше в /mnt или /media
<xabar> туда пихай
<xabar> у меня нвидиа
<xabar> ставил  xserver
<itJunkie> у AnnyxD тож nvidia
<[koshka]> надо же..
<[koshka]> все хорошо прошло
<xabar> ну не nouvea
<xabar> а nv
<Alexsey> и как тогда команда будет выглядеть если в /mnt
<itJunkie> [koshka], работает =)
<xabar> и он рубит этот dpks
<xabar> или как он тм
<[koshka]> itJunkie: ага. значит дрова на нвидиа норм встали )
<itJunkie> xabar, какой ваще по дефолту конфиг для иксов юзается в убунте?
<[koshka]> itJunkie: а зачем подруге убунту?)
<itJunkie> AnnyxD,
<SergeyIT> itJunkie, пустой
<itJunkie> =)
<xabar> там автоконфигуратион помоему
<xabar> -)
<rootaway> gn
<xabar> его там нету
<rootaway> good night
<xabar> никакова
<itJunkie> SergeyIT, пустой не юзается, иначеб ничо не работало
<xabar> его не ту
<xabar> там
<itJunkie> вот я тоже не нашёл, но что-то же должно быть
<xabar> нет
<itJunkie> генерить конфиг каждый раз при старте как-то накладно
<xabar> кароче - по дефолту бубнта юзает ФБ в консоли
<itJunkie> причём тут консоль и её фрэймбуфер?
<xabar> и автоконфиг
<xabar> кажись
<itJunkie> речь эе про иксы
<xabar> ну при том что и иксы ложаться на тот же фб
<itJunkie> хм
<itJunkie> чем ваще щас принято генерить вручную конфиг иксов?
<xabar> и все это сдаланно ради одного - чтобы у тебя при загрузке убунты был краааасивый бут скрин
<xabar> nvidia-autoconfig
<xabar> мхех
<itJunkie> да красивый бустскрин раотает независимо от иксов
<xabar> для каждого вендора свой конфиг потреба
<itJunkie> у мя нет даже такой утилы
<xabar> ну я про свой случай
<itJunkie> у мя тоже нвидиа
<itJunkie> и пакета такого нету
<xabar> поставь nvidia-96
<xabar> и все буде т
<Alexsey> вроде примонтировал появилась папка lost+found
<jlewka> http://itpaste.ru/186262 хелп ми,  помогите скомпилировать программу...
<xabar> моложец
<itJunkie> AnnyxD, aptitude search nvidia | grep 96
<Alexsey> так эта папка не открывается пишет отказано в доступе
<Alexsey> как чтобы ее пользовать
<xabar> жлевка?
<xabar> ты гониш
<itJunkie> AnnyxD, ау
<AnnyxD> да да
<itJunkie> я написал комануд, покажи что она выводит
<xabar> ну лост+фоунд это резерв
<xabar> и он для журнала фс
<itJunkie> ппц скайп вылетел...
<AnnyxD> Сейчас..
<xabar> вот
<itJunkie> AnnyxD, ну скоро ты?
<AnnyxD> да я все, я в скайпе отписалась тебе
<Alexsey> i need a help
<xabar> аа
<xabar> шо
<Alexsey> почему в смонтированый диск не пускает пишет отказано в доступе
<xabar> а ты в маунте rw
<xabar> с
<itJunkie> а ты какми юзером ломишься?
<xabar> стоит
<Alexsey> обычным
<jlewka> xabar, почему, эт не mplayer а mplayer-uau
<itJunkie> потому что вау=)
<AnnyxD> gjcnfdbkf
<AnnyxD> поставила
<Alexsey> и как сделать чтобы доступ был для всех юзеров
<itJunkie> AnnyxD, ну ещё раз выполни команду
<xabar> жлевка - у тебя походу либ не хватает какихто раз на андеклары ругается
<jlewka> Лешка читается)
<jlewka> понятно, пойду моентки кидать)
<xabar> алексей в фстаб defaults пропишы
<xabar> лешка
<itJunkie> чтоб лёшка был, надо J, а не j
<xabar> попробуй для начала по коду пошариться - проверь все ли заголовочники на месте
<xabar> похоже что это define какието
<Alexsey> xabar вот что прописано: /dev/sda4	/mnt		ext4	defaults	0	0
<jlewka> itJunkie, эт уже мелочи)
<jlewka> xabar, попробую)
<xabar> Alexsey 0 2
<itJunkie> нифига, dbpefkmyfz hfpybwf ,jkmifz
<Alexsey> ок
<xabar> в конце попробуй
<itJunkie> визуальная разница большая
<xabar> как для /home
<itJunkie> xabar, эти цифры не права доступа означают
<jlewka> itJunkie, я готов с тобой обсудить данную тему, если скинешь мне деб пакет mplayer-uau )
<xabar> жунки
<Alexsey> не помогло таже папка с крестиком
<xabar> последняя - это вроде как pass
<xabar> дай ssh alex
<xabar> =)
<Alexsey> xabar, эти цифры не права доступа означают это точно
<itJunkie> jlewka, нету у мя и в поиске тоже
<jlewka> во во
<xabar> стой
<xabar> а шо за крестик
<xabar> mount выводит этот раздел?
<xabar> набери mount
<itJunkie> да конечно выведет
<xabar> там параметры монтирования какие?
<Alexsey> папка и на ней крестик серый при открытии пишет отказано в доступе
<xabar> rw
<xabar> mount набери
<itJunkie> только надо как-то права обычным юзерам дать, а я вот чот даже незнаю как
<itJunkie> rw по умолчанию
<itJunkie> не в этом дело
<Alexsey>  sudo mount -a
<xabar> просто mount набери
<xabar> шо он там говорит
<xabar> шо он там говорит
<itJunkie> uid=1000,gid=1000
<itJunkie> во, это надо чтобы юзер имел доступ
<itJunkie> это опции монтирования
<Alexsey> просо mount пишет что надо указать параметры
<xabar> ну админ по дефу = 100
<xabar> ммм
<itJunkie> цафры это какраз уид втоего юзера
<xabar> cat /proc/mounts
<xabar> шо там про твой раздел написано
<Alexsey> те так sudo mount -a uid=1000,gid=1000 ?
<xabar> блин
<xabar> alex
<itJunkie> нет
<xabar> cat /proc/mounts
<Alexsey> а как?
<itJunkie> в fstab допиши это через запятую к дефолтс
<Alexsey> щас
<xabar> та дефолты уже в себе несут уид
<itJunkie> тока сначала уид узнай
<xabar> и гуид
<itJunkie> надери в консоли id
<itJunkie> ничо они не несут, по ходу
<Alexsey>  строка 12 в /etc/fstab плохая  вот что в терминале пишет
<ozstr1ker> подскажите как добавить скринсервер?
<ozstr1ker> .so
<itJunkie> что такое скринсервер?
<antik> доброго всем
<itJunkie> и какое этоношение он имеет к динамическим библиотекам .so?
<ozstr1ker> анимация когда компьютер бездействует
<itJunkie> это вообще-то скринсэйвер
<ozstr1ker> ну вот такие штуки у меня есть а как проиграть не знаю
<itJunkie> какие штуки?
<ozstr1ker> пускай будет сэйвер
<ozstr1ker> как ты назвал их динамические библиотеки
<itJunkie> вещи надо называть своими именами, какбе
<itJunkie> иначе непонятно о чём речь
<ozstr1ker> ну так я не совсем разбираюсь
<itJunkie> динамические либы со скринсэйверами ниразу не связаны
<ozstr1ker> тип фалов указал а что с ними делать не знаю
<antik> был подключен ntfs раздел. По закону подлости бутанули машину вовремя записи на этот раздел. ntfs естественно слетела и теперь отказывается подключаться.
<itJunkie> фал это такой канат вроде
<ozstr1ker> ну вто допустим такя штука у меня есть
<antik> требует что бы ее чекнули изпод мастдая. Но его на компе нет
<Alexsey> ВСЕМ спасибо буду разбираться дальше
<SergeyIT> ozstr1ker, может совсем не..?
<antik> как сделать fsck для нтфс? какой утилитой?
<Poshlykov1> Привет!!! народ а как в виртуалбоксе подключить флешку
<Poshlykov1> ?
<antik> Poshlykov1: в меню устройств включить. Конечно если установлен соответствующий модуль
<ozstr1ker> потерял
<ozstr1ker> где взял
<antik> * вменю самого вбокса
<himik> а какой виртуалбокс, простой или ose?
<ozstr1ker> SergeyIT привет, я тебя не понял
<jlewka> #include <ass/ass.h>
<jlewka> #include <ass/ass_types.h> нету этих библиотек, не подскажите, от чего они7)
<himik> jlewka: очевидно же
<Poshlykov1> antik  ну они обноружины но не подключены
<Poshlykov1> antik  галочки не ставятся!
<jlewka> himik, кому как)
<itJunkie> ухты жопы и типы жоп
<himik> Poshlykov1: добавь себя в группу vboxusers
<himik> и галочки станут ставиться
<antik> обноружены вбоксом или виртуальной системой?
<Poshlykov1> и тем и тем
<Poshlykov1> но они не включаются!
<antik> виртуальна ОС какая?
<Poshlykov1> вин 7
<himik> типа я в игноре...
<ozstr1ker> itJunkie http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/usplash+ubuntugris?content=61380 вот такую штуку скачал а как просмотреть не знаю а ссылка с пояснениями не работает
<itJunkie> а причём тут скринсэйвер?
<antik> himik: ну мой вопрос тоже проигнорили =)
<ozstr1ker> itJunkie так у меня такие же файлы (.so) есть скринсэйверы
<antik> Poshlykov1: попробуй действительно добавить себя в соответствующую группу
<itJunkie> с чего ты это взял?
<ozstr1ker> ну сейчас покажу
<himik> во, народ, подскажите где скринсейверов взять?
<antik> если не поможет, то тогда проблема в самой 7, там смотри в управлении дисками
<himik> во времена slackware 7.0 их было море разных и красивых... а сейчас в убунте унылый набор
<itJunkie> himik, всё там же на гноме-луксе и иже с ними
<Poshlykov1> antik я уже там есть!
<himik> itJunkie: где-где?
<himik> аа, понял
<antik> тогда смотри в 7ке, в управлении устройствами. Есть ли там эти устройства.  и попробуй оттуда их подключить
<antik> а еще есть оффтопик-вэй - перегрузить систему. Тоесть выключить виртуальную ОС - добавить устройство и включить ОС заново
<XuMuK> блин, прикольная игруха новый кол оф дюти))
<ozstr1ker> itJunkie мда боюсь не покажу давно я где то взял эти фалы а сайт без поска я не могу по названию найти
<Poshlykov> antik мануал дочитал "все работает после перезагрузки"
<itJunkie> XuMuK, новый это какой?
<XuMuK> itJunkie: BlackOps
<itJunkie> хм
<itJunkie> XuMuK, ты на линухе её чтоль гамаешь?
<XuMuK> нее
<XuMuK> у меня винда единственное для чего стоит так ет для кол оф дюти))
<XuMuK> http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1110/h_1289425241_62230740d8.png
<XuMuK> и та не лицензионная)
<XuMuK> itJunkie: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1110/h_1289408257_90a41c3556.png  ... http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1110/h_1289408285_2df47279b0.png
<itJunkie> =)
<XuMuK> itJunkie: они свд добавили))
<itJunkie> модерн варфаре 2 я тоже прошёл не так давно
<itJunkie> по второму разу =)
<XuMuK> я на 7 или 8 престиже))
<itJunkie> как-то у тя вытянуто слишком
<XuMuK> такой скрин
<itJunkie> ты случаем не ширкоформат в опциях поставил на обычном экране?
<XuMuK> и там оптика искажает
<XuMuK> раньше такого не было
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, платформа какая  ?
<XuMuK> 64
<inkvizitor68sl> или код только под винду?
<XuMuK> аа
<XuMuK> хз
<XuMuK> своя у них
<inkvizitor68sl> КоД в смысле
<itJunkie> надо бы тоже переставить операционки на 64
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: да, только под винду... для того её и держу))
<inkvizitor68sl> чорт
<itJunkie> пошёл ка я тоже скачаю блэкопс
<XuMuK> для мульта ключег нужен)
<itJunkie> XuMuK, c рутрэкера тянул?
<itJunkie> мне мультиплеер не нужен
<XuMuK> со стима)
<itJunkie> хм
<itJunkie> в стиме на халяву сингл?
<XuMuK> каго
<itJunkie> ?
<XuMuK> а мульт - ето самое главное в етой игре
<itJunkie> а чо стоит лицуха?
<XuMuK> нет, не на халяву
<XuMuK> в России 12 евро
<itJunkie> хм
<XuMuK> у нас 60
<itJunkie> может купить
<itJunkie> 60 евро?
<itJunkie> это где?
<XuMuK> ага
<XuMuK> мне брат подарил) он в России купил, активировал, только на моём стим-аккаунте
<XuMuK> у меня днюха скоро)
<itJunkie> хех
<itJunkie> так где ты?
<itJunkie> что за зверские цены
<XuMuK> и себе, конешно тоже) вот мы и рубимсо))
<XuMuK> в испании
<itJunkie> хех
<itJunkie> типа там уровень жизни выше и игры дороже
<XuMuK> типа того
<XuMuK> теоретически...
<XuMuK> лана, пошол есчо порублюсь))
<xJericho> кто нито смотрел фильм "чат"?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: тебе дать мой акк? в модерн варфайр можешь порубиццо))) гуру как то его под вайном запускают)) задачка та ещё)) если смогешь - расскажешь каг))
<inkvizitor68sl> а видюху оно какую требует?
<XuMuK> а я братовским пока))
<XuMuK> нормальную))
<inkvizitor68sl> нууу
<XuMuK> у меня 512
<inkvizitor68sl> т.е. 5250 не пойдёт?
<antik> есть еще вопрос. Установил серверную версию ubuntu. Но она отказывается грузиться без монитора.
<inkvizitor68sl> на 64 метра?
<XuMuK> ыы)
<XuMuK> врядли))
<antik> что надо вкл/выкл  что бы она загружалась даже если к ней не подключен моник
<inkvizitor68sl> н увот (
<XuMuK> фиговенько) я на ноуте играю)
<XuMuK> нормально идут обе...
<antik> тоесть при запусе без моника, слышу как прошла загрузка grub, проходит пару пингов на эту машинку, а потом она отключается. Пинг не идет. Если потключить моник, то ничего не показывается - типа монитор отключен.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: не, ну можешь попробовать на 640х480 без эффектов... мож и попрёт) я сам на 800х600 играю с минимальными)
<antik> мои сообщения вообще видны?
<inkvizitor68sl> бугога
<inkvizitor68sl> antik, ет
<XuMuK> antik: ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> е виды
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, е пались
<XuMuK> уже спалисо :(
<antik> да я так и понял,ч то помочь вы не в состоянии или не хотите
<XuMuK> я лично не знаю как тебе помочь
<XuMuK> потому и молчу
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем на убунту сервер надо было гном ставить?
<antik> не ставил вообще
<XuMuK> вот ето я тоже подумал... если иксы поставил, то тада да, не грузанецо...
<XuMuK> а так должно...
<antik> вообще графику не ставил
<antik> она мне там не нужна
<XuMuK> мож там типо груба чо то выскакивает? интер нажимал?
<antik> нет, груб проходит загрузку нормально
<antik> без энтеров и т.д.
<XuMuK> или проинсталировал не таг каг нить...
<XuMuK> а чо за ошибку выдает?
<antik> во многих ли пунктах установки бубунты можно ошибиться?
<antik> ошибки не вижу
<XuMuK> отказываецо ето каг?
<antik> потому что при подключении моника, он не показывет
<XuMuK> а ты как ее инсталировал?
<XuMuK> с моником или без?
<antik> с моником
<antik> а как я без моника должен выбрать пункты меню?
<XuMuK> нэтинсталл можно
<antik> по сетке ставить - легче тогда поставить дэбиан
<XuMuK> или альтернейт
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ты мне как ставил? через ремот десктоп примонтировал исо образ нет?
<antik> нет, ставил обычную i386 Версию ubuntu. Выбрал нужные параметры, разметку, сервисы и инстал нажал
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, у тебя ж арч
<XuMuK> а какая разница то...
<inkvizitor68sl> да большая)
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же в виртуалку... )
<XuMuK> он спрашивает как без монега поставить)
<XuMuK> принцип то тот же)
<antik> inkvizitor68sl: подскажи, а вот эта заставочка ubuntu с бегающими точками - она же в псевдографике? может ли она подвешивать?
<antik> мне ставить не надо
<inkvizitor68sl> вряд ли
<antik> система стоит и работает
<XuMuK> но только с монеком
<antik> только что это за сервер, который нельзя перегрузить если к нму не подключен моник
<antik> моник можно отключить после загрузки системы
<XuMuK> а судо ребут не выполняет чтоль?
<antik> самое интересное, что в логах dmesg и Syslog - вообще нет ничего анамального
<XuMuK> ink_sleep: споки))
<antik> ребут проходит, но после перегрузки без моника система не загружается
<XuMuK> а я играть пошол))
<antik> бросили =)
<dinya24> а в чем смысл сервер версию ставить ? десктоп версия нормально и в качестве сервера функционирует
<XuMuK> antik: блин, ни чем не могу помочь) не сталкивалсо просто)
<antik> dinya24: потому что в десктопе много лишнего
<XuMuK> да уж...
<antik> все должно испльзоваться по назначению
<antik> а не лопатой суп есть
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<Ragnareg> кто знает, где лежат конфиги пиджина, где цвета настраивать текста?
<antik> Ragnareg: если не ошибаюсь то можно настроить в самом пиджине
<antik> в меню настроек
<Ragnareg> пробовал, но не меняет что то
<antik> или ставится дополнение редактор скинов или что-то такое
<antik> там точно можно поменять оформление
<Ragnareg> да, я поставил, и через него и менял, но эффекта не дало нужного
<Ragnareg> в ручную нужно, вот сижу, ищу, где эти цвета
<parfux> а что за опция при сборке ядра "Configure standart kernel features (for small system)
<parfux> ??
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-11
<RagnareG> какая нормальная прошка есть для RSS?
<Landgraff> RagnareG: хм огнелис буревестник опера :)
<RagnareG> спс, щас посмотрим
<Landgraff> RagnareG: это я к тому что браузеры рсс точно держат и часть почтовых клиентов тоже есть скринлеты есть отдельно проги для рсс
<RagnareG> Landgraff: я вот такую хотел что бы бегущей строкой на столе бегала, было бы удобно
<Landgraff> RagnareG: смотри в сторону скринлетов
<RagnareG> Landgraff: угу
<RagnareG> Landgraff: нашел программку, нормальная
<jillsmitt> RagnareG: Akregator
<jillsmitt> хороший клиент RSS
<RagnareG> jillsmitt: именно его и поставил)
<jillsmitt> RagnareG: есть еще плазмоиды для отображения RSS на рабочем столе
<RagnareG> jillsmitt: под КДЕ?
<jillsmitt> ты используешь гном?
<RagnareG> jillsmitt: да
<RagnareG> jillsmitt: да мне и так нормально, прошки хватит пока
<jillsmitt> RagnareG: у меня вот такая штука http://itmages.ru/image/view/76080/aa5c238c
<RagnareG> jillsmitt: ммм.... прикольная, да я помню, тоже на КДЕ себе ставил
<jillsmitt> анимация хорошая, они из-за края по очереди выскакивают
<RagnareG> jillsmitt: а ваще как плазма, глючит сейчас?
<jillsmitt> она уже давно не глючит
<jillsmitt> многие владельцы странных карт сталкиваются с потерей производительности и глюками
<jillsmitt> но для их устранения нужно поменять только три опции
<jillsmitt> 1) отключить эффект Blur
<jillsmitt> 2) отключить VSync
<jillsmitt> 3) отключить Direct Rendering
<jillsmitt> после этого на десктопе при любых условиях будет не менее 100 FPS
<RagnareG> вау, не знал
<jillsmitt> начиная с версии 4.5.1 отключение VSync не обязательно
<RagnareG> ну у меня ноут сейчас, так что КДЕ не катит
<RagnareG> максимум гном
<jillsmitt> у меня тоже ноут
<RagnareG> у меня слабый
<jillsmitt> Sysinfo for 'Zerone': Linux 2.6.35-ARCH running KDE Development Platform 4.5.3 (KDE 4.5.3), CPU: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4400  @ 2.20GHz at 2200 MHz (4390 bogomips), HD: 84/293GB, RAM: 3883/3927MB, 167 proc's, 1.21h up
<jillsmitt> слабже этого?
<RagnareG> http://www.notebook-center.ru/catalog_hp_498.html
<jillsmitt> производительность достаточная для использования KDE
<jillsmitt> у меня большую часть времени машина работает на частоте 1.20GHz
<RagnareG> да, но винт медляковый, да и видео встроеное
<RagnareG> у меня на гноме в среднем на 30-50%
<jillsmitt> видео на буке нормальное
<RagnareG> нет, обычное встроеное
<jillsmitt> я долгое время работал со встроенными картами
<jillsmitt> их достаточно для большинства задач, кроме игровых
<RagnareG> угу, знаю
<RagnareG> у меня только вот где узкие места, это винт, который не успевает, и оперы мало, а так в общем то норм
<RagnareG> я ставил Кеды, они у меня не очень шустрые
<jillsmitt> по сравнению с celeron 400MHz 128 RAM c 2Mb видеопамяти...
<ozstr1ker> есть неспящие?
<jillsmitt> ozstr1ker: имеются
<ozstr1ker> доброй ночи
<ozstr1ker> jillsmitt че то вот у меня не получается wma переконвертировать во что нить что я только не читал и не пробывал пишет нету кодеков и все а кодеки то я ставил для разных программ то ffmpeg до mplayer есть мысли, а то меня достало сообщение о поиске плагина в rythmebox
<jillsmitt> проверь наличие всех пакетов gstreaer-* кроме out of date
<ozstr1ker> а они должны быть все?
<ozstr1ker> у мен ятолько ugly
<jillsmitt> включая gstreamer-ffmpeg
<ozstr1ker> это есть тут их навалом
<ozstr1ker> какой именно нужен?
<ozstr1ker> похоже этот gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<vcabba> Здравствуйте. У меня один комп типа маршрутизатор со шлюзом, второй - хост соответственно, NetworkManager выключен. Вопрос: Со второго компа в интернет - только по IP адресу в браузере, почему?
<vcabba> Скажите хоть "не знаю" ктонибудь.
<FoxMulder77> доброе утро
<academ> vcabba ключевое слово DNS
<moll> ку
<chelaxe> ку
<oni> ку
<NoNick> re
<NGA> Всем привет
<NGA> где хранятся настройки network-managera?
<romanbailey> что значит настройки? IP и т.п.?
<sharikoff> буу
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ыпч:)
<sharikoff> прив
 * sharikoff запрещает одноклассников
 * sharikoff запрещает вконтактике
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: так им:) пусть работают, сволотши:)
 * sharikoff настраивает сквид =))
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: но фейсбук не трогай:)
<sharikoff> нетронул
<sharikoff> =)
<skai-falkorr> пущай контактикокапец настпит:)
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> освободил 4 офиса от рабства
<polyakstar> Ё
<sharikoff> ку
<FoxMulder77> ку
<skai-falkorr> ё
<polyakstar> кто посоветует недорогую железку ipmi с функцией kvm-over-ip ?
<sharikoff> я пишком хажу..
<mva> sharikoff, могу подсказать, если найду, диапазоны оперы турбо :)
<mva> помогает от хитросделанных :)
<polyakstar> sharikoff: мне в удаленный офис нужно сделать технологическую сеть через отдельный канал передачи данных
<sharikoff> mva: угу
<polyakstar> sharikoff: для удаленного подключени к консолькам коммутаторов такое вот http://www.moxa.ru/good/show/15800/17080/  а переустановить если че сервера вот ищу (
<sharikoff> хорошая фигня.. удобная
<jlewka> всем привет
<Solarys> привет
<jlewka> mva, поскажи, где скачать mplayer-uau а то я че то не понимаю, mplayer у меня или mplayer-uau
<skai-falkorr> жлевка: привет:)
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: а uau - это как?
<jlewka> хз)))
<mva> там китаец какой-то форкнул мплеер
<mva> и свои патчи накладывает
<mva> поищи ppa
<skai-falkorr> чем они вкусные?
<jlewka> ок
<raf> привет всем, ламеру помощ нужна ) попросили через пхпмайадмин базу сделать
<raf> я создал юзера и базу с тем же именем и полными правами
<raf> но перелогиниваясь под новым юзером в пхпмайадмин меня не пускает в него =(
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, ну именно мне, он нужен из за поддержки глав, помоему так называются)
<mva> *вложенных глав
<mva> :)
<jlewka> да да да)
<skai-falkorr> не.тотем+влц для ХД киношек - все что надо
<jlewka> ну влц тоже не может этого)
<skai-falkorr> ну мне это пока не нужно было:)а зачем это?
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, ну в принципе ради уменьшения общего размера серий в сериале, тоесть они вырезают начальные и конечные титры, и кладут и рядом в папке...
<jlewka> а потом они просто должны подключаться при воспроизведении
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: аааа:)ясно ясно:)
<jlewka> есть такое в тотеме?)
<skai-falkorr> не пробовал:)сериалы в основном качаю целыми:)
<jlewka> млин, с ума уже схожу, качаю все пакеты, в которых сожержиться слово из ошибки при компиляции...
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: ты посмотри как зовут китайса и поищи его на зигзиге
<jlewka> не нашел я ппа, и понятие не имею как его звать) так что мучаю исходники)
<skai-falkorr> uoti urpala его звать
<jlewka> гуд, терь вопрос, что такое зигзаг?)
<skai-falkorr> зигзаг - launchpad
<jlewka> а..
<skai-falkorr> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:6WAiqq_CC3gJ:doom10.org/index.php%3Ftopic%3D4.0+mplayer+uau+launchpad&cd=6&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ru
<skai-falkorr> почитай тред
<swd> народ ку
<skai-falkorr> http://www.google.ru/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=kovensky+mplayer+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<swd> кто юзал free-sa
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: а вот тут найди
<swd> как там спрятать юзверя от статистики
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, спс
<swd> что не кто не вкурсе
<mva> sharikoff, ping
<sharikoff> угу
<mva> что-то у меня ноут затупил и я выпал
<mva> в общем:
<mva> 94.246.126.0/23
<mva> 91.203.96.0/22
<mva> :)
<sharikoff> ок
<mva> если их зарезать — хитросделанные с оперой турбо не смогут ходить по запрещенным сайтам :)
<mva> был у кого-то из знакомых ещё парсер урлов и прочие средства, чтобы зарезать другим хитросделанным хождение через гуглопереводчик :)
<mva> а вообще, iptables+ модуль webstr с этим справится :)
<sharikoff> у меня  за
<sharikoff> *pf
<mva> фряшник детектед :)
<kamysh> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kamysh, Понг.
<kamysh> ёть  xD
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Понг.
<skai> че кто остался в живых?
<skai> vir0id: тыц
<vir0id> skai драсть
<skai> vir0id: че как оно?
<vir0id> skai сонно. Только проснулся
<vir0id> как сам?
<skai> учусь.4 пара идет
<chelaxe> есть гне нить сдк для qr или Aztec коды
<skai> вот а кто может помочь с научением моего лаптопа реагировать на кнопки яркости?
<chelaxe> на с
<skai> челах: есть. гдето есть
<chelaxe> скай =D
<chelaxe> скай дай поносить
<skai> не. самому нужна:)
<skai>  ее в душе ношу:)
<Berkov> http://svalko.org/data/2010_11_11_01_54_www_gifbin_com_bin_112010_1289238789_middle_school_football_trick_play.gif
<chelaxe> хорош... поделись сдкашкой
<mva> wtf qr?
<vir0id> Berkov нормальная гифка, я поржал
<mva> вот только не по теме канала
<mva> канал не для ржания
<skai> mva: а как же ситуации, когда появляются новички на канале?как тут без юмора вынести такое?:)
<andersen> hello! (=
<vir0id> mva с какова перепугу?
<mva> что именно?
<vir0id> с чего вдруг на канале отдахнуть нельзя?
<H3x0id> господа, доброго времени суток. помогите кто сталкивался (интернеты не отвечают... увы...) - скорость подключения в связке Ubuntu  10.10 Wi-Fi Atheros + Dlink 320 роутер скачет от 0 до 1мб... рядом машина на XP - все отлично... интернет порой вообще секунд на 10 пропада
<vir0id> поржать например и т.д
<mva> vir0id, с того, что канал не для этого
<mva> и всем насрать, что ты думаешь по этому поводу, а так что что ты хотел бы видеть на канале
<mva> есть канал, есть правила.
<mva> шаг в лево-шаг в право — расстрел
<Offoffoff> H3x0id: открой логи и выложи проблему на forum.ubuntu.ru
<Mks_> mva: поддерживаю
<Offoffoff> H3x0id: в логах можно нарыть
<vir0id> mva хех... а ты за всех не говори.
<H3x0id> пошёл гуглить где логи искать)
<mva> vir0id,  тебя ещё раз в правила тыкнуть носом чтоли?
<vir0id> mva я знаю правила господин хороший. И кстати... мы с тобой офтопим сейчас. Незьзя.
<mva> замечательно
<mva> а левые картинки - это не оффтоп типа, да?
<vir0id> ну убей его теперь за это
<vir0id> =)))
<skai> непростое это дело - обновы качать
<Racer> ß ïîñòàâèë Ubuntu 8.10... Íî ñ ÿçûêîì ïðîáëåìà...  ÿçûê-ñèñòåìû-ßçûê äëÿ ìåíþ è îêîí...  Íåò ðóññêîãî... èîí áîëüøå íå ïðîñèò îáíîâëåíèÿ... êàê â ðó÷íóþ çàïóñòèòü?
<Racer> *10.10
<skai> !utf8 | Racer
<ubuntuhelp> Racer: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Racer> V Yazyk Sistemy-Yazyk dlya menu i okon... net russkogo.. i on bolshe ne prosit ego zagruzit' kak v ruchnuyu zapustit'?
<Racer> мм?
<skai> мм
<Racer> Я поставил Ubuntu 10.10... Но с языком проблема... В язык-системы-Язык для меню и окон...  Нет русского... ион больше не просит обновления... как в ручную запустить?
<Racer> selector...
<skai> ну так ты выбери добавить язык и добавь
<skai> инсталл/ремов лангвидж
<Racer> нет тама такого
<skai> и там для нужного выбери все галочки
<skai> есть там эта кнопка
<Racer> ааа
<Racer> нет вот смари запускаш када Язык системы...
<skai> запускаешь когда language support
<Racer> Язык для меню и окон... Тама тока англиский и все... я када грузил с нета инет отрубился и он больше не просит обновления
<skai> там есть кнопка install/ remoce language
<Racer> да есть
<skai> *remove
<Racer> но я зыков тама нет =))
<skai> ты прокрути вниз и найди ру
<Racer> тама ваще их нет
<Racer> пусто вот как их обновить =))
<skai> sudo apt-get install -f
<skai> проверь нет ли ошибок
<Racer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 37 not upgraded.
<Racer> раньше он выводил типа Upgrade... Када тока систему устанавливаш и запускаш он просит типа загрузить языки...
<skai> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Webun> :'( Помогите! Тормозит java script в mozilla. Причём этот же дистрибутив на другом железе работает без проблем. На этом сайте особенно заметно http://demo.icetheme.com/it_healthcare/
<skai> Webun: меняй железо
<skai> чем мы то тебе поможем, раз сам говоришь, что дело в железе
<Webun> железо - iMac  ....  пожет при установке чего отвалилось?
<skai> Webun: ставь макось и не выеживайся
<Webun> У меня на нём при системы , в том числе и Mac OS
<Webun> *три
<sharikoff> мде..
<sharikoff> выносите святых..
<skai> sharikoff: вово.выскажи ему все что ты думаешь про маководов, которые ставят такое на мак:)
<sharikoff> я это.. помолчу лучше
<himik> извращенцы
<sharikoff> у меня все такое для дома на виртуалке
<sharikoff> для дома для семьи
<sharikoff> типа деб и убунта
<skai> sharikoff: ну надеюсь у него висты нет там в загашнике:)
<Webun> висту ты сам юзай
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> Webun: зачем?и куда я ее поставлю?и при чем тут я?тыж извращаешься над нормальным железом
 * sharikoff седня апдейт накатил
<sharikoff> и радуюсь
<skai> sharikoff: и какая версия теперь 10.8?
<sharikoff> 10.6.5
<sharikoff>  двоечник =)
<skai> sharikoff: я вот тока что пиджин обновил.и аплет звука:)вчера маленькую пищащую либцу:)мне ваши маки не нужны:)
<sharikoff> бе бе
<skai> :Р
<sharikoff> skai: pf есть на линь портированный не в курсе?
<skai> sharikoff: хз.а кто это?
<sharikoff> супер пупер файрвол
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> PopoFirewall?
<himik> puperfirewall?
<sharikoff> пакет фильтр
<sharikoff> himik: угу =)
<sharikoff> я знаю точно ipfw на винду есть портированный
<skai> sharikoff: а при чем тут портирования на вин?
<sharikoff> непричем
<sharikoff> мне на линь
<skai> sharikoff: и чем тебе иптаблетс не пакетный фильтр?:)
<sharikoff> неудобный
<sharikoff> и синтаксис не фонтан
<skai> вам шашечки или ехать?:)
<sharikoff> мине ехать на мягком кресле и быстро
<Webun> Я в шоке! Попросил помощи у Русскоязычного Сообщества Ubuntu ...  - сказали сноси всё и ставь Mac OS !!!  СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ за полезный совет!
<sharikoff> Webun: =) да незачто
<skai> Webun: а ты чего ожидал?мы тебе не поддержка макового железа.
<skai> sharikoff: тм вообще на маках по лицензии можно ставить левые ос?
<sharikoff> буткамп тока винду официально поддерживает
<sharikoff> а ставят все чо не попадя
<andersen> воблуцеликом сегодня плющит конкретно
<Webun> Ubuntu чо не попадя ?
<skai> sharikoff: следовательно убунта на маках - грязный хак и ССЗБ?:)
<newbie> s
<sharikoff> skai: =))
<skai> Webun: она не поддерживается их железом.пиши им.проси выбирать другое железо.
<skai> лан.момед садится.всем пок
<andersen> SergeyIT: привет!
<SergeyIT> ку
<andersen> сразу к тебе вопрос.
<Offoffoff> Webun: У меня не тормозит. Ты ССЗБ.
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff, колодки стерлись? )
<Offoffoff> SergeyIT: наверно. Он мог бы поставить Chrome
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: =) прив
<FoxMulder77> приужт
<FoxMulder77> приуэт
<sharikoff> я самрю все дружно кинулись помогать7
<zipfer> hi 4 all
<zipfer> народ, кто работал с kvm, кто знает, как влключить поддержку qcow2?
<zipfer> создаю сначала жесткий диск qemu-img create -e -f qcow2 foo.qcow2 100G
<zipfer> предположим
<zipfer> потом пытаюсь его подключить к машине, создавая ее в virt-install
<sharikoff> ты хочешь подключить?
<zipfer> да
<sharikoff> или поставить на него?
<zipfer> поставить на него
<zipfer> но его размер 120 кб
<sharikoff> одной командой создается и диск и ставится
<sharikoff> virt-install
<zipfer> если я создаю им диск, он начинает весить все 100 гигов
<zipfer> мне нужен динамический образ
<sharikoff> lvm?
<zipfer> на серваке лвм
<sharikoff> подключишь сколько надо
<sharikoff> через лвм
<zipfer> на виртуалке нет, хочу создавать обычные образы
<zipfer> без лвм
<sharikoff> не не
<sharikoff> ты не понял
<AlbertR|alt> народ подскажите, добавил в hosts новую запись, как обновить информацию в системе без перезагрузки? (камнда есть какая нибудь)
<sharikoff> AlbertR|alt: уже должно работать
<sharikoff> zipfer: лвм выделяешь место под машинку
<sharikoff> сколько надо
<AlbertR|alt> ххм, странно тогда
<sharikoff> потом можно добвать в том
<sharikoff> место
<sharikoff> подключил жесткий
<sharikoff> добавил в лвм
<sharikoff> в том
<sharikoff> и все
<zipfer> я просто хотел без лвм
<zipfer> и потом в лвм он все равно будет не динамически расширяемым
<zipfer> он сразу займет место которое ты указал
<sharikoff> которое можно изменить
<zipfer> да, я не про эту динамику
<zipfer> я про то, что хочу что бы жесткий был фиксированного размера, но образ его файла увеличивался по мере его заполнения
<sharikoff> ты на квм оф сайте был?
<zipfer> да
<sharikoff> чо там пишут?
<zipfer> там сказано, что все пучком, все он поддерживает, нужно указать только то что подключаешь format=qcow2
<zipfer> так и сделал
<zipfer> елси опять же создать средствами virt-install он все равно будет сразу весить 100 гигов
<sharikoff> т .е сперва создал потом заюзал для установки?
<zipfer> а вот если так, то его размер около 200 кб
<zipfer> если сначала создать его в sudo qemu-img create -f qcow2 /data/virt/qa.qcow2 50G
<sharikoff> дай ссыль я гляну
<zipfer> ну, как бы нет полного мануала
<zipfer> там же разные тулзы
<sharikoff> не мануал
<sharikoff> а оф сайт
<sharikoff> где про это написано
<zipfer> http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page
<zipfer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/kvm
<zipfer> вот от сюда я брат создание диска
<Vetal1950> 1234
<sharikoff> zipfer: формат qcow архивирует образ, так что неиспользованное место не прибавляется к величине файла
<zipfer> ну, это понятно
<zipfer> так почему он не виден внутри виртуалки
<zipfer> точнее его реальный размер
<zipfer> sharikoff, ну дак что ты догадался что можно сделать?
<sharikoff> ниче не понял
<zipfer> ну я создал образ в этом формате
<zipfer> подцепил его к вирт машине
<sharikoff> ты создал динамический диск размером 100 гб
<zipfer> да
<sharikoff> ну и ставь на него
<sharikoff> как в мане написано
<sharikoff> чо там не видится то?
<sharikoff> kvm -hda virtualdisk.img -cdrom cdrom.iso -m 256 -net nic -net user -soundhw all
<zipfer> нет
<zipfer> не могу
<zipfer> он видит этот разел как 200 кб
<sharikoff> и инталятор ругается?
<sharikoff> или что?
<sharikoff> диск то заполняется помере вроде
<zipfer> не, он не дает его разметить даже)
<zipfer> уже внутри виртуалки он должен видиться как 100 гигабайт
<zipfer> а реальный файл должен весить по мере заполнения
<zipfer> я монтирую этот файл
<zipfer> в виртуалку
<zipfer> а он как в реале весит 200 кб
<zipfer> так и когда уже систему на него ставить начинаешь
<Webun> Повторюсь. Безбожно тормозит java script в mozilla  , при загрузке компьютера выскакивает надпись: "modprobe : FATAL : Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.deb: No such file or directory"  - это может быть причиной?
<sharikoff> не факт
<sharikoff> но этот косяк надо побеждать однозначно
<andersen> Webun: ubuntu 10.10?
<Webun> да
<andersen> я с таким косяком второй месяц живу - и ничего.
<Webun> Наверно проблема с самой Mozilla ?  С оперой всё ОК
<skai> ShaLun:
<skai> sharikoff:
<skai> то есть
<sharikoff> у
<skai> sharikoff: че там с этим извращенцем решилось?
<sharikoff> нинаю
<Webun> Срочно дайте понюхать чьи-нибудь трусы!
<andersen> 0о
<skai> mva: ты тут еще?
<Webun> ... спасибо всем за помощь!
<ShaLun> skai ась?
<Webun> >(12:47:31) skai: sharikoff: че там с этим извращенцем решилось?
<skai> ShaLun: я по тебе случайно промахнулся:)спи:)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> skai: выгнал да?
<sharikoff> колдун =)
<skai> sharikoff: он "ослеп от дозы моей запредельной улетности" (С)
<DenPal1> есть ли в опция в DHCP ubuntu для резирвирования адресов?
<zipfer> блин, что же делать то с этим kvm
<zipfer> неудобно когда образ диска весит сразу все 100 ггб
<Offoffoff> DenPal1: в нем есть ВСЕ!
<DenPal1> Offoffoff: пока не нашел, может страничку подскажешь?
<Offoffoff> Webun: ты больной? зачем в модулес накидал всякой фигни
<Offoffoff> DenPal1: man dhcp3-server
<DenPal1> Offoffoff: у меня пока система только ставиться, вот я и хотел подготовиться
<skai> чет ну никак кнопки регулировки яркости не одружу с убой
<Webun> я здоровый и ни чего не кидал
<Offoffoff> DenPal1: ну ты открой вторую консоль и читай.. пока ставится.
<Offoffoff> Webun: а компьютер так не считает
<Webun> Я ещё в linux ламер , но хотел бы познавать...
<Webun> хорош обзываться!
<SergeyIT> skai, на буке?
<skai> SergeyIT: ага
<SergeyIT> skai, какой?
<skai> clewo w832t
<skai> SergeyIT: гуглишь?:)
<SergeyIT> skai, альтавистю
<skai> можешь повикипедить:)
<skai> чую что дело наверное в хорге.или в каком модуле ядра недостающем.но вот что сделать...
<skai> мой ноут еще как novatech v13 выпускается
<SergeyIT> skai, http://www.clevo.fr/contents/fr/d230.html
<SergeyIT> skai, 1 - в биосе установить что ОС другая (не Вин)
<SergeyIT> skai, 2 - при установке использовать ДВД версию
<skai> SergeyIT: чем двд версия отличается так?каким пакетом?
<SergeyIT> skai, 2 - более полная - это не мои слова, а по ссылке
<skai> SergeyIT: там написано про вебку,вафлю и блютуску.они итак работают. про брайтнесс там ни слова
<skai> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/602224
<skai> вот нагуглил
<SergeyIT> skai, к сожалению ни слова
<skai> попробую acpi_osi= без всего.говорят работает.посмотрим.
<skai> помолимся за успех
<SergeyIT> skai, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/liste_portables_clevo - еще хуже
<skai> SergeyIT: конечно acpi_osi= - грязны хак, но он работает:)
<AlbertR|alt> подкажите пожалуйста как сделать: у меня есть база данных на сервере + сайт, надо чтоб каждый день она (база) архивировалась вместе с сайтом и посылалась на внешний почтовый ящик
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Fail!
<skai> ubuntuhelp: врешь ведь:)
<SergeyIT> skai, так главное, чтобы работало! )
<skai> SergeyIT: зато теперь апплет регулировки не работает:)
<hunter-12> всем ку
<skai> SergeyIT: но появилась наконец расчет времени оставшейся от батареи:)
<skai> SergeyIT: вобщем грязный хак:)
<hunter-12> кто знает, как починить ошибки в таблице разделов?
<SergeyIT> skai, у меня на нетбуке также - либо-либо
<skai> SergeyIT: ну этот хак мне нравится больше, чем еще один апплет на панели:)
<skai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=123406
<SergeyIT> skai, может хак и лучше - у меня ядро с ппа альтруста, поддерживающего самсунги
<Zerox_Neron> привет всем)
<Zerox_Neron> ну как, пришли с обеда?))
<Zerox_Neron> обитатели хабра есть? дайте плыз приглашение
<SergeyIT> Zerox_Neron, не мешай! Адмиральский час.
<Zerox_Neron> о_О
<Zerox_Neron> алкаааш
<Zerox_Neron> вот чо не говорите, а гугл рулит
<Zerox_Neron> http://www.aquamarinebook.com/catalog/0/466 мааанит :D
<rapidsp> фуфф.....
 * rapidsp вплотную приблизился к аллилуйе....
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, гляди, укусит!
<Zerox_Neron> дайте приглашение на хабру жмотыыыыы :D
<ink_sleep> утра всем
 * SergeyIT кинул сапог в Zerox_Neron
<ink_sleep> @voice Zerox_Neron
<Zerox_Neron> :D
<Zerox_Neron> эй сиськи
<Zerox_Neron> у кого утро, а у кого без двацати восемь
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Zerox_Neron
<Zerox_Neron> ээм...
<Zerox_Neron> спасибо
<brestows> всем хай! народ где история хранится libnotify сообщений ?
<Zerox_Neron> собака бывает кусачеей...только от жизни собачей..
<Zerox_Neron> brestows: "гугл" -  тебе ни о чём не говорит?
<brestows> нет :(
<Zerox_Neron> мда..
<Zerox_Neron> клиент?
<brestows> системные сообщения :)
<brestows> не какого либо клиента
<Zerox_Neron> эээм...
<Zerox_Neron> я не в теме, не знаю такого
<Zerox_Neron> надо уроки делать ити
<tsvyak07> Ребят как делать посты ??
<inkvizitor68sl> какие посты?
<tsvyak07> ну я  уже  забыл , была ссылка куда я  вбивал текст сохранял и она  была  как в.б страница
<brestows> paste.ubuntu.com
<tsvyak07> да да
<tsvyak07> спс
<NoNick> что надо в  .vnc/xstartup написать чтобы gdm запускался ?
<bboywilld> привет, у кого есть logitec webcam c910?
<NoNick> вроде надо с правами рута запускать
<bboywilld> как запустить стереомикрофон?
<bboywilld> распознаеться как обычная UVC камера микрофон необнаруживаться вообще(
<bboywilld> помогите кто чем может :-)
<XuMuK> всем привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<bboywilld> привет, у кого есть logitec webcam c910?
<bboywilld> как запустить стереомикрофон?
<bboywilld> распознаеться как обычная UVC камера микрофон необнаруживаться вообще(
<SergeyIT> bboywilld, посмотрел в инете. В убунте все работает из коробки вроде
<bboywilld> вот к примеру в скайпе, видеопотоковое утройство видит, а вот микрофон нет(
<bboywilld> блин
<bboywilld> прошу прощения
<bboywilld> просто нада было в ALSA настраивать микрофон а на скайп подавать ALSA а не сам микрофон)
<bboywilld> посоветуйте какиенибудь проги для "аватаров" или эфектов для вебкамеры под убунту)
<SergeyIT> bboywilld, и чего кричать...
<bboywilld> тупонул малек)
<nomicos1> Всем привет. Такая проблема... Во время воспроизведения файла Totem'ом, при щелчке на любое место, система перестаёт отвечать. Что делать?
<rapidsp> как уж имя релиза узнать?
<rapidsp> командой
<oni_> rapidsp, попробуйте uname -a
<NoNick> uname -a номер релиза не покажет
<oni_> rapidsp, cat /etc/lsb-release
<oni_> не сразу понял что нужно =\
<NoNick> как подписаться на мультикаст группу из консоли?
<rapidsp> ага... нашел: lsb_release -a :)
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, я тоже вспомнил )
<fanfan> ребят, вопрос созрел, у меня приложение ругается что не найдена библиотека libgl.so.1 , с чем может быть связано?
<RfADdlS> fanfan: только с отсутствием этой библиотеки
<fanfan> я ожидал этого ответа r'g
<fanfan> кеп*
<fanfan> в каком пакете она есть?
<fanfan> у меня установлены драйвера, у меня работает композитный менеджер, опенгл то есть сам по себе
<RfADdlS> fanfan: потыкай в синаптике. или apt-cashe search libgl  как то так вроде
<fanfan> уже, много побочных пакетов
<fanfan> я не знаю какой нужен
<RfADdlS> fanfan: что за приложение? Переустановить? Модет с зависимостями вытянет?
<fanfan> да я вообще дюк нюкема хочу запустить с хай ресолюшн паком
<fanfan> без пака работает
<fanfan> но другой драйвер использует
<RfADdlS> дюк нюкема? Ну да, всё понятно. Так бы и говорил сразу :D
<fanfan> =)
<fanfan> а это что то меняет?
<RfADdlS> fanfan: хотя бы тебя понимают
<fanfan> ладно, а касательно самой проблемы?
<voland2807> Всем приветиК!
<voland2807> Как в терминале создать папку с текущей датой????
<fanfan> mkdir ?
<voland2807> а дата?
<ZeVoluciON> а угадай
<voland2807> mkdir date не выходит
<voland2807> как в кучу связать?
<fanfan> что ты имеешь в виду с текущей датой?
<voland2807> имя папки_11.11.2010
<fanfan> чтобы можно было посмотреть когда папка была создана?
<voland2807> нет, чтоб было в имени
<fanfan> ну так mkdir name_11.11.2010
<voland2807> автоматом при копировании
<fanfan> интересный вопрос, сдаюсь
<elfaimer> mkdir `date +%F`
<voland2807> СПАСИБО!!!!
<elfaimer> можно еще и время добавить
<RfADdlS> стрёмно же выглядит всплывающее окошко майл агента с текстом "Большой адронный коллайдер..."
<voland2807> как?
<elfaimer> mkdir `date +%F-%X`
<elfaimer> а вообще man date)
<voland2807> в точку!
<voland2807> спасибо
<kunni> день добрый, господа
<oni_> =\
<Fermalion> привет, ребята
<kunni> привет!
<NoNick> привет
<himik> ubuntubuntubuntubuntubuntubuntubuntu
<rapidsp> говорить учится :)
<MirexSilver> помогите, немагу вафлю в режим Master перевести=(
<MirexSilver> sudo iwconfig wlan1 mode Master
<MirexSilver> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<MirexSilver>     SET failed on device wlan1 ; Invalid argument.
<rapidsp> MirexSilver: hostapd
<rapidsp> если карточка вообще это поддерживает
<MirexSilver> вот на счет потдержки не известно
<MirexSilver> хостапд суды кидать?
<rapidsp> не... это прога такая
<rapidsp> она из карты точку доступа делает
<MirexSilver> тьфу, я думал конфиг просите=)
<MirexSilver> стоит, там вроде все настроено
<rapidsp> значит чтото пошло не так :)
<rapidsp> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=61834.0
<MirexSilver> я уже второй день с мостом мучаюсь=)
<MirexSilver> читал уже эту ману
<MirexSilver> собстно по ней первый раз и пробовал
<rapidsp> ну тут только дрова на карту подергать...
<rapidsp> а что за карта?
<MirexSilver> trendnet tew 423pi
<jah-man> qq all
<rapidsp> MirexSilver: такую не знаю
<MirexSilver> я уже начинаю сомневатся что она этот режим потдерживает=)
<jah-man> mirexsilver? о чем речь?
<MirexSilver> о переводе карты в режим Мастер
<MirexSilver> мост поставить пытаюсь
<jah-man> оу..понятно
<rapidsp> MirexSilver: похоже не поддерживает http://www.trendnet.com/langru/products/proddetail.asp?status=view&prod=210_TEW-423PI&cat=84
<MirexSilver> да я ща эту страницу как раз и просматриваю=)
<MirexSilver> блин плоха, придется купить нормальную карточку..
<mva> @seen
<ubuntuhelp> (seen [<channel>] <nick>) -- Returns the last time <nick> was seen and what <nick> was last seen saying. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent on the channel itself.
<mva> @seen [koshka]
<ubuntuhelp> [koshka] was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 18 hours, 8 minutes, and 47 seconds ago: <[koshka]> itJunkie: а зачем подруге убунту?)
<jah-man> @seen mva
<ubuntuhelp> mva was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 5 minutes and 26 seconds ago: <mva> @seen [koshka]
<jah-man> @seen ubuntuhelp
<ubuntuhelp> I have not seen ubuntuhelp.
<razor96> :D
<jah-man> х) а его тут неету)
<mva> jah-man, к слову, ещё раз используешь команду с "@" вначале и дима тебя забанит
<mva> прецеденты были
<mva> или заставит бота игнорировтаь тебя :)
<mva> хотя чаще и то и другое
<jah-man> песец.
<mc_fail> а никто не в курсе, как в апаче разделить доступ к директории по айпишникам
<mc_fail> например, если ты 172.23.23.1, то ты можешь смотреть директорию без аутентификации
<mc_fail> а если ты что-нибудь другое, тогда аутентифицируеся, через керберос, например.
<skai> тыц
<edgbla> такс, а у меня тупой вопрос, чем удобно и быстро файлик обрезать? сначала начало, потом конец, бинарный.
<skai> edgbla: эммм... что есть обрезать по вашему?
<artus> skai:тра та та
<skai> artus: ох тыж ёёёёёжик:)чет я тебя сразу не заметил в списке:)
<artus> хех )
<skai> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/5547816
<skai> ну кто рискнет?
<edgbla> а что непонятного-то?
<artus> не ))) гном не айс )
<skai> edgbla: тебе отрезать на несколько частей?тебе вырезать внутренности?тебе обкромсать по куску бинарника как ноги руки у трупа?
<jah-man> почему у трупа?
<skai> artus: гном торт:)
<edgbla> не на несколько, сначала начало сколько-то байт отрезать.
<edgbla> затем с конца сколько-то.
<jah-man> hex редактором мб каким-нибудь?
<edgbla> долго
<edgbla> вжик бы и всё, с командной
<edgbla> можно какой-нить dd, но больнодолго манить
<jah-man> хм...даже не знаю..по-моему тут ничем окромя хекса нельзя.
<edgbla> может попроще что
<san4o> edgbla: как вы собрались бинарный файл резать ? или речь о каких то медиа файлах ?
<jah-man> у меня такой потребности не было..
<edgbla> данные просто
<skai> jah-man: а чем тебе аналогия не нравится?ну пусть будет как куски у пирожка
<skai> edgbla: ты взял в плен бинарник и грозишься отрезать от него по несколько байт, пока твои требования не будут выполнены?
<edgbla> )))
<edgbla> ладно, буду dd
<skai> sharikoff:
<jah-man> skai к пирожкам я питаю особенно теплые чувства, так что эта аналогия мне не нравится еще больше) давай сравним это с яблоком? косчки от яблока...вот
<jah-man> *кусочки
<sharikoff> уу
<skai> jah-man: что за наезд на маководов?:))
<edgbla> dd bs=1 skip=4096 if=./test.raw of=./test1.raw
<artus> sharikoff: зззззз
<edgbla> обрезать 4096 сначала
<skai> sharikoff: маленьое привидение блин
<artus> skai: гном перожок ) торт коробка )
<sharikoff> artus: q
<skai> artus: гном торт:)а коробка - это бифштекс с соусом:)ммммм
<artus> ахаха ))) большооойй такой)
<jah-man> skai упс. даже не подумал как-то..извиняюсь. тогда пусть будет колбаса. вот действительно колбаса.
<jah-man> как кусочки от колбасы
<skai> jah-man: не обижай колбасу.совсем зажрались люди, раз не ценят колбаску
<skai> jah-man: вообще не трогай еду.оставим трупы:)
<jah-man> skai трупы тоже еда xD
<jah-man> кому что.
<skai> artus: он намекает на то, что он жрет трупы людей?
<jah-man> нет.
<jah-man> просто например в животном мире есть множество животных падальщиков, жрущих трупов.
<skai> jah-man: ты вегетарианец?
<jah-man> skai ну не особенно..мясо часто не ем. рыбу не люблю..и посты стараюсь соблюдать..так что в некоторой степени да.
<jah-man> но не полный вегетарианец. я пью молоко и ем яйца.
<jah-man> куриные.
<skai> пока над яйцами не потрудился петух - это не убийство невинных нерожденных курят:)не беспокойся
<Vasilichyurec> народ помогите пожалуйста)
<Vasilichyurec> нужно помочь запустить игруху
<Vasilichyurec> сразу говорю не под вайном, она для линукса
<razor96> некоторые направления в вегетерианстве включают в себя исключение из рациона всех продуктов животного происхождения.
<skai> !ask | Vasilichyurec
<ubuntuhelp> Vasilichyurec: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спя
<Vasilichyurec> скачал клиент он лайн игры для линукс, файл расширением bin что с ним делать
<skai> razor96: а еще есть секты:)так что "умники", отрицающие свое животное происхождение (а человек - это хищник все таки) не самое "умное" ответвление "умников"
<skai> Vasilichyurec: ставить жеж
<Vasilichyurec> как?
<skai> руками
<Vasilichyurec> спасибо
<skai> artus: у нас случаем мана по бинарникам не сохранилось, чтобы тыкнуть?или придется ему объяснять тут?
<artus> skai: ну под рукой точно нима
<skai> Vasilichyurec: в общем sh /path/to/file.bin
<Vasilichyurec> это надов терминале выполнить или как?
<skai> artus: не я к тому что на хаутушке есть?не встречал?или там на убунтологии?:)
<Vasilichyurec> я еще нулевый в линуксе
<skai> Vasilichyurec: тебе дали комманду.прояви логику и все будет тип топ
<SergeyIT> Vasilichyurec, напиши на бумажке и жди )
<Vasilichyurec> смешно
<jah-man> skai ну человек не обязательно хищник...человек всеядный.
<SergeyIT> всеядный хищник
<skai> SergeyIT: еще надо сжечь бумажку на огне свечи, сделнной из жира 13 летней девственницы, принесенной в жертву перуну в третью ночь полнолуния на восточной склоне горы фудзияма
<jah-man> skai ну вот не смешивай японию и славянское язычество)
<SergeyIT> skai, чего курил? Man?
 * Aceler с интересом наблюдает за каналом в поисках жертвы на ужин
<skai> jah-man: человек - хищник и как и всяким хищникам требуется животные белки:)(ударение на и)
<skai> Aceler: чет твой ник мне знаком...где я его встречал?
<artus> ))
<Aceler> skai: в списке модераторов сего канала :D
<skai> Aceler: не.еще гдето
<Aceler> Ну да, я популярен (снимая шляпу, поводя ножкой…)
<skai> Aceler: а.вспомнил.на лоре вроде
<Aceler> Да, я там тоже в списке модераторов…
<punkoff> нужна помощь. mysql молча не запускается
<Aceler> punkoff: ищи логи в /var/log/mysql
<skai> вово.я знал что встречал такой ник.там еще ава в виде мальчонка какого то анимешного типа
<artus> punkoff: смотри логи
<punkoff> пусто
<skai> !q | punkoff
<ubuntuhelp> punkoff: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<artus> syslog что говорит?
<Aceler> skai: да, это мой персонаж из игры, которую я делал три года назад
<punkoff> skai, извини, но не тупой. В первый раз такое вижу. В логах - пусто. Процесс не запускается. service start виснет, потому что пытается дождаться запуска
<jah-man> Aceler что за игра?...Оо
<Aceler> jah-man: погоди с офтопом до решения вопроса с MySQL
<Aceler> punkoff: а PID в процессах есть?
<punkoff> нет
<artus> punkoff: syslog что говорит? он просто не может молчать)
<jah-man> ок ок.. молчу) пойду гуглить дабы помочь
<punkoff> как и самого процесса
<artus> он на каждый чих ругаетцо)
<Vasilichyurec> не могу понять все равно
<skai> punkoff: при запуске мускуля в консоли что выдает?
<Aceler> punkoff: ну тогда запусти вручную mysql
<punkoff> из-под рута не запускается же
<skai> Aceler: ты, пока он смотрит сислог быстренько бы и написал что за игра:)
<punkoff> в сислоге пусто!
<skai> punkoff: если не запускается -в консоль бы выхлоп дал бы все равно при запуске из консоли
<artus> гаг говоритцо а есть ли мускль )
<skai> Vasilichyurec: че не понятно?введи в терминал sh /путь/к/твой_олюанный_фаил_с_игрой.bin
<punkoff> как его из консоли-то запустить
<punkoff> ему нужно запускаться из-под mysql-юзера
<skai> Vasilichyurec: и следуй инструкциям, что будут появлятся.или не будут.
<Aceler> skai: www.athea.ru
<Vasilichyurec>  sh /path/to/home/yurec/PlaneShift-v0.5.4-x86.bin
<Vasilichyurec> sh: Can't open /path/to/home/yurec/PlaneShift-v0.5.4-x86.bin
 * skai плачет горькими слезами после тких тем http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=123452
<Aceler> punkoff: делаешь sudo su, потом su mysql, потом запускаешь бинарник mysql без параметров
<skai> Vasilichyurec: а нафига ты добавил /path/to
<skai> Vasilichyurec: ты с английским дружишь вообще?
<Vasilichyurec> слабо
<Vasilichyurec> я и без них писал
<Vasilichyurec> yurec@yurec:~$ sh/home/yurec/PlaneShift-v0.5.4-x86.bin
<Vasilichyurec> bash: sh/home/yurec/PlaneShift-v0.5.4-x86.bin: Нет такого файла или каталога
<jah-man> между sh и путем к файлу пробел поставь
<jah-man> punkoff а так попробуй: ps ax | grep -i mysql  нарыл на форуме
<skai> Aceler: жители - атейцы:)а чтож не атеисты?:)
<punkoff> jah-man, процесса *нет*
<skai> jah-man: можно ps -e|grep mysql
<punkoff> у меня во всем ps ax десять их
<punkoff> (процессов)
<Vasilichyurec> теперь так /home/yurec/PlaneShift-v0.5.4-x86.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<skai> jah-man: чтобы выхлоп не загрязнять
<skai> Vasilichyurec: бинарничек не с ошибкой скачался?
<jah-man> я вообще не понимаю что это за команда ^^
<Vasilichyurec> да не вроде
<artus> фигаасе.... settlers 6 тупо поставилось в вайн и запустилось ... O_o
<Vasilichyurec> нормально без обрывов качал
<KirillVlasov> у него ява не стоит
<jah-man> artus что так неинтересно уже? хДД
<artus> ога
<jah-man> =) наслаждайся...)
<skai> Vasilichyurec: sudo chmod +x PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin
<skai> потом PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin
<skai> и смотри за выхлопом консоли
<Vasilichyurec> где надо указать путь к файлу
<skai> в смысле sudo chmod +x PlaneShift-v0.5.4-x86.bin
<skai> путь не надо.раз он просто в хомяке лежит - стандартно терминал начинает с хомяка работать
<[koshka]> ня
<jah-man> [koshka] привет))
<[koshka]> ))
<Vasilichyurec> chmod: невозможно получить доступ к `PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin': Нет такого файла или каталога
<skai> [koshka]: ыпч товарищ
<skai> Vasilichyurec: я ж тебе уже сказал 21:51:55          skai | в смысле sudo chmod +x PlaneShift-v0.5.4-x86.bin
<[koshka]> skai: ну девушке можно было бы по другому сказать ;)
<skai> у тяж версия то другая
<skai> [koshka]: tits of gtfo :) а то каждый бородатый линуксоид будет из себя девушек изображать:)
<artus> кароче ... все кто говорят что под линем нет игрушек идуть лесом))))
<[koshka]> ну я то уж не изображаю ;)
<skai> [koshka]: повторить мое требование?
<[koshka]> пойду компиз помучаю
<[koshka]> не надо)
<[koshka]> я поняла ))
<[koshka]> mva: ня!!!
<skai> тото же.и что тебе компиз сделал, что ты его мучаешь?
<[koshka]> еще пока ничего не сделал)
<jah-man> а я компизом и не пользуюсь..
<artus> jah-man: он и не нужеен)
<skai> artus: есть:)правда я их не сставил:)ибо игрушки - блажь не нужная:)
<Vasilichyurec> skai: терминал молчит
<ZeVoluciON> линуксы - тоже блажь ненужная
<skai> Vasilichyurec: ну он поставил или как?ты после чмод делал ./PlaneShift-v0.5.4-x86.bin
<jah-man> ZeVoluciON поосторожнее со словами гражданин.
<skai> ZeVoluciON: зеволюшены - тоже:)но я же молчу:)
<jah-man> ZeVoluciON если линуксы блажь, тогда что вы тут забыли?..
<[koshka]> кто то мне вчера говорил, что можно поставить вместо скайпа
<skai> а игры - не нужны:)я лучше прочту книжку замес игрумбелей
<[koshka]> забыла что
<skai> jah-man: он блаженный:)ты что
<ZeVoluciON> давайте сравним спрос на игрушки и на линуксы, а?
<Vasilichyurec> skai спасибо)
<skai> [koshka]: что угодно, умеюшее сип протокол
<jah-man> ZeVoluciON давайте сравним хрен с пальцем?
<jah-man> ZeVoluciON у линуксов и игрушек разное назначение.
<skai> ZeVoluciON: давай сравним средний уровень образования в стране у игроманов и линуксоидов хотябы и поплачем
 * jah-man ушел в форточки.
<mva> [koshka], ня!!!
<mva> :)
<skai> jah-man: выбрось комп в форточку, или форточку из компа
<razor96> комп в форточку не пролезет
<skai> mva: смотри те ка.когда я его хайлайтил - он спал видите ли:)
<ZeVoluciON> за счёт убунтоводов средний уровень образования линуксоидов стремится к уровню образования геймеров, статистика
<skai> ZeVoluciON: он все же намного выше уровня геймеров чисто.
<skai> ZeVoluciON: и что ты намекаешь на убунтоводов то?мы не все такие
<mva> skai, :P
<skai> о.кстати про EagleStars.
<mva> у тебя нету си^Uты не деву^W^Wты не [koshka] ;)
 * Aceler , кажется, нашёл себе жертву на ужин и тихонько подкрадывается к логову
<Aceler> Это к вопросу о хищниках
<skai> mva: нууу..я дракон:)мы мифологические существа всегда всегда вызывали восхищения больше, чем кошки:)
<skai> mva: и мы не гадим в тапки^_^
<SergeyIT> skai, скорее убунтомеханики
<EagleStars> Всем вечер добрый!
<skai> EagleStars: приветствую тебя, дружественная форма жизни:)
<SergeyIT> хищники
<skai> EagleStars: сорри что ржу, но не смеятся, после твоих выступлений на calculate-ru не могу:)
<EagleStars> <skai> И что там было смешного?
<skai> EagleStars: все:)поверь мне.все:)
<EagleStars> Значит ни чего смешного. Когда юморист что то говорит смешное, то это повторяют и можно скаазть, что смешное конкретно. А остальное это стадный инстинкт хомячков: сути не поняли,  за то как смешно. Правда что конкретно смешно неважно.
<EagleStars> <skai> Я прав?
 * mva почеса [koshka] за ушком
<skai> EagleStars: если бы это был юмор - ты был прав:)но ты был просто смешон:)без обид:)
<skai> mva: хосспаде:)снимите уже комнату:))
<skai> есть у кого ноут novatech v13?
<EagleStars> Да <skai>! Человек в клетке со свиньями действительно смешон. Каюсь: в следующий раз трижды подумаю, прежде чем с кем то о чём то говорить. Были там пару нормальных людей, но не все.
<skai> EagleStars: дадада.конечно все тебе плохие а ты дартаньян:)мы понимаем:)
<skai> EagleStars: а теперь смирись,успокойся и скажи что сломал?:)
<EagleStars> Не передёргивай! Я обратился к ним как к службе техподдежке.
<EagleStars> Я ни чего не ломал. Почему такое предположение?
<ZeVoluciON> в гуглогруппе техподдержка
<skai> EagleStars: сказано же.забили.что привело тебя в наше уютное переделие, если ты не сломал ничего?:)
<EagleStars> Я тут регулярно бываю.
<[koshka]> mva: мррр)
<skai> EagleStars: тут все регулярно бывают.и каждого приводит какая то нужда:)что у тебя за проблемы?
<[koshka]> во) сделала )
<skai> [koshka]: что наделал?:)
<SergeyIT> кто наделал, чего наделал, кому наделал, зачем наделал...?
<[koshka]> skai: а я в тапки не гажу ;)
<EagleStars> Да нет у меня проблем. А те что бывают или я сам могу решить или маловероятно, что кто то сможет мне здесь помочь ) Мнение спросить могу, но это это же мнение, а не проблема. У меня тут хороший друг бывает, поэтому я занёс все его чаты к себе.
<[koshka]> skai: я она >< ты прям как dmay
<skai> EagleStars: ааа.теюя привело желание друэеского общения.похвально:)
<skai> [koshka]: предупреждая твои мысли - я не он:)и я же сказал - пруфпик или не было:)не верю я таким на слово
<skai> SergeyIT: доброе утро:)с возвращением.
<mva> skai, а ничего, что пруфпик тоже можно левый дать?
<mva> более того, его можно и подделать
<skai> mva: пруфпик себя на фоне вот этой беседы - сложно
<SergeyIT> skai, я и не уходил, вот сейчас собираюсь только (
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: ку:)
<skai> SergeyIT: сон?
<[koshka]> не верят мне ><
<EagleStars> <skai> У меня дружеское общение по другому каналу. Этот пока только в списке. Я его для таких целий пока не использовал. Я тут почти некого не знаю.
<oni_> =\
<SergeyIT> skai, это ты ушел, когда я собирался тебе сказать...
<skai> SergeyIT: что?когда?
<SergeyIT> (01:52:02 PM) Ub: skai, может хак и лучше - у меня ядро с ппа альтруста, поддерживающего самсунги
<skai> SergeyIT: аааа.ну бывапет:)а у мну ядро от рико тсчиковски.36 с патчами от нарвала
<skai> SergeyIT: правда он убрал его из ппа.обидно.юпервое ядро, которое без проблем собрало все модули и даж видео на интеле не тормозит, как в 35
<Racer> Почему 3G Modem от Beeline вырубается минуты через 3 в Ubuntu 10.10?
 * mva сегодня праздник кстати
<razor96> какой праздник? оО
<andreymal> Потому что защита
 * mva отдали N900 из СЦ :)
<andreymal> И не три, а две минуты
<Racer> а как отключить?
<andreymal> Racer, взломать
<mva> а что за защита?
<mva> от левого оператора?
<Racer> Модема?
<andreymal> Racer, а лучше вообще другой модем купить, так как я так и не смог сломать :)
<mva> andreymal, что за защита-то?
<skai> mva: ну сегодня день йети в кемеровской области.так губернатор решил.а у тебя какой?
<andreymal> Racer, от левых программ типа убунты)
<mva> от левых операторов или от отсутствия билайнопроги?
<mva> skai, уже ответил
<mva> и таки эта
 * andreymal не успевает с телефона так быстро писать
<mva> советую всем покупать HUAWEI e1550
<skai> mva: я не заметил:)
<mva> я вам даже его анлокну по IRC ;)
<andreymal> А от операторов давно сломал
<mva> skai, [22:28:51] mva отдали N900 из СЦ :)
<EagleStars> <Racer> там в модеме проблема. У билайновского модема должен быть опрос каждые три минуты или он вырубается. На Убунтологии поищи. Там этот вопрос разбирали подробно буквально недавно. Правда как переделать модем совета пока нет.
<skai> mva: кстати е1550 часто мегафон дает как момед
<andreymal> Но выхожу в интернет всё равно через телефон как модем
<mva> skai, и МТС и Пчелайн тоже :)
<[koshka]> какая жуткая картинка при включении бубунты
<[koshka]> надо ее срочно сменить)
<skai> mva: ну у мтс какой то 220 видел.он чет не завелся
 * SergeyIT ушел
<skai> SergeyIT: удачи
<mva> skai, ты не то покупал :) Я вот принципиально шёл в МТСный салон принципиально за е1550 ибо только в МТСной прошивке разлочен голос и можно модем с астериском юзатьт как голосовй GSM шлюз :)
<skai> mva: я не покупал:)надо было закачать срочно почту в вузе.у мну на мобиле безлимит на 64 килобита.у чела на мтс момеде - 512.одолжил.тот не определился.гуглить времени не было.просто поставил симку в свою мобилу и по стринке через
<skai> мобилу как момед качал
<andreymal> А что вообще дает обновление ядра и сильно нужно ли обновляться? (кривыми руками пренебречь :) )
<[koshka]> лучше не обновляй )
<skai> andreymal: у мну повысилась производительность и перестало тормозить видео на интеле
<andreymal> Значит не нужно
<sharikoff> andreymal: да обновляй
<sharikoff> емае
<skai> andreymal: кстати о каком обновлении идет речь? в пределах одной версии или на версию новее?
<sharikoff> make&&make depend&&make install
<sharikoff> и все
<sharikoff> =)
<mva> фу
<andreymal> sharikoff, если не пренебречь кривыми руками и отсутствием нормального интернета, то не получится :)
<skai> sharikoff: лучше генкернел:)там попроще:)
 * mva делает genkernel --oldconfig --menuconfig --splash=my_theme --symlink all
 * mva покосился на skai: а что, генкернел уже на бунту портировали? :)
<mva> ну, точнее, там портировать-то особо нечего, но все же :)
<skai> mva: нет:)и что?
<mva> ах, это ты просто очень очень тонко :)
<skai> али я неправ в своем заявлении?:)
<win0err> привет всем
<[koshka]> привет
<skai> win0err: здравствуй, дружелюбная форма жизни
<win0err> у меня вопрос. кто какие темы использует кроме ambiance,
<win0err> ?
<skai> win0err: еквинокс
<win0err> я mint-x
<win0err> но надоела..
<sharikoff> skai: када коту делать нефиг.. он темы использует =)
<skai> sharikoff: ну не только же тебе маками понтоваться:)у меня гном был круче:)
<win0err> скучно
<win0err> =)
<vakulin> Привет всем.  как web камеру заставить работать в скайпе (показывает черный экран при проверке) а в cheese работает нормально
<[koshka]> она вроде не работает в скайпе )
<[koshka]> тут
<win0err> google попробуй
<vakulin> пробовал но там много вариантов и чет не один не пошол
<win0err> не пошол а пошел
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell vakulin about forum
<ubuntuhelp> vakulin, please see my private message
<win0err> =)
<Offoffoff> vakulin: тупо так: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<[koshka]> Offoffoff: ня!
<vakulin> )
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: ! ня!
<vakulin> тупо так не катит
<Offoffoff> vakulin: тогда руки.
<[koshka]> такс ) пойду я поделам )
<[koshka]> мб еще сегодня зайду )
<skai> [koshka]: давай.удачи товарищ
<[koshka]> skai:  сволочь! )
<win0err> среди нас есть девушки?
<win0err> :)
<[koshka]> ну я
<andersen> [koshka]:
<skai> [koshka]: повежливей нельзя?:)
<[koshka]> skai: я подумаю)
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl: привет,Инки)
<skai> [koshka]: подумай.а то излишне груб:)
<andersen> аааа! говорящий кошка
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: тыц:)
<skai> andersen: это сон.спи
<skai> sharikoff: быстро вернулся:)
<[koshka]> блин) вам че фотку показать что ли? )
<skai> [koshka]: я ж тебе уже говорил про это:)tits of gtfo же:)
<Nebulosa> покажи киску!
<skai> Nebulosa: пошло.пробуй еще
<Nebulosa> skai: ты про что?
<skai> Nebulosa: про твое последнее заявление
<andersen> iron maiden-brave new world
<andersen> эээ
<skai> andersen: классика.но мне больше современные направления метала нравятся
<andersen> ладно
<skai> andersen: из классики - аэросмит, дип папл, лед зепелин.скорпионс.все из 70х
<[koshka]> Nebulosa: фу какой ты
<[koshka]> )
<andersen> skai: молодец, старпер. купи себе пряник
<Nebulosa> я просто очень люблю пушистиков..
<skai> andersen: не завидуй:Р
 * skai не понимает людей, для которых вкус к музыке - признак старпера
<sharikoff> skai: точка дохнет.. снег на улице и ветрище ппц
<sharikoff> да да
<skai> sharikoff: а точка у соседей тыришь?или какая?
<sharikoff> лед зеппелин гут
<sharikoff> skai: своя
<sharikoff> дом отдельно стоит
<sharikoff> опту не прокнуть
<sharikoff> по вай ваю
<skai> sharikoff: точка доступа в сарае прясется?
<sharikoff> на крыше
<skai> sharikoff: ясно.это дает больше вопросов, чем ответов:)
<sharikoff> убнт
<sharikoff> сама ребутится если связь теряется
<skai> andersen: можешь не стеснятся признаться в этом тут:)рапсоди я слушал и оч даж понравилось в свое время
<skai> sharikoff: нафига точка доступа на крыше?чем ей дома не живется то?
<sharikoff> дома связаны по вай ваю
<sharikoff> ты чем слушаешь то
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> дома роутер
<skai> sharikoff: нафига?если точка твоя.или у тебя два рядом стоящих дома?
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> есть локалка районная
<skai> так
<sharikoff> один дом стоит отдельно на отшибе
<sharikoff> мой
<mva> =)
<skai> аааа.ты с краю:)ясно
<mva> я тоже так хочу
<sharikoff> и он связан с локалкой по вайфаю
<mva> давай поменяемся?
<mva> :)
<sharikoff> потому как опту не кинуть
<mva> почему?
<sharikoff> да-ле-ко
<[koshka]> mva: они меня обижают :(
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka], skai sharikoff er
<inkvizitor68sl> re
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: q
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ук:))
 * mva погладил [koshka] по голове и успокоил
<[koshka]> привет,Инки
<mva> sharikoff, нищеброды? :)
<sharikoff> mva: вы?
<mva> нет
<sharikoff> и мы нет
<mva> те, у кого денег нету на оптику
<skai> sharikoff: он про провайдера
<mva> да, и про него тоже
<sharikoff> да физически не возможно кинтуть
<sharikoff> опты хоть замотайся
<mva> ложь, гон и провокация
<win0err>  
<mva> можно куда угодно
<sharikoff> ладно
<skai> sharikoff: а дом частный или многоэтажка?
<mva> любой каприз, как говорится, за ваши деньги :)
<sharikoff> я те щас на гуглокарте покажу
<win0err> бб
<mva> win0err, нетты
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, на прошку зайди
<inkvizitor68sl> дело есть
<mva> ололо
<mva> у меня знакомый сейчас сфейлил
<skai> mva: делись
<mva> ошибся в синтаксисе жуйка и отправил приватное сообщение с чмоком своей пассии НЕ приватом, а в общий стрим :)
<skai> mva: а там были и другие его пассии?
<mva> в итоге все подписчики увидели. А учитывая, что он более-менее популярен из-за своего проекта, это был ЭПИК ФЕЙЛ :)
<mva> в том числе да
<mva> :)
<skai> mva: ну чтож:)как говорится выстрелил себ в ногу.юникс стайл:)
<andersen> c-style
<andersen> я б сказал
<skai> andersen: ну может и так.
<andersen> такая старая поговорка была.
<mva> а ещё я посылаю лучи проклятий коммунальным службам
<andersen> http://lurkmore.ru/%D0%92%D1%8B%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C_%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%B1%D0%B5_%D0%B2_%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%83
<mva> три раза за сутки на 1,5+ часа свет вырубали
<mva> при чем, как выяснилось у всего района, кроме некоторых отдельных сданий (видимо, относящихся к другой УК)
<skai> mva: они играют в прятки и свет палит игроков:)
<mva> :)))
<sharikoff> http://goo.gl/maps/g2Wc
<skai> *зданий obvious fix
<mva> они могут играть во что хотят
<mva> но, блин, у меня сервак уже устал ребутаться сегодня
<mva> благо, что ноут терпеливый :)
<skai> лептоп рулит:)
<sharikoff> вот самая крайняя сверху метка-мой дом
<skai> sharikoff: не смотрел, но одобряю
<mva> хвостатая, а ты в мордокниге есть?
 * mva покосился на [koshka]
<User111[web]> привет
<User111[web]> здесь есть кто-нибудь
<andreylosev> ауу
<andreylosev> вот блин
<inkvizitor68sl> какие все нетерпеливые
<andreylosev> извините, когда я сюда в поршлый раз пытался зайти, такого канала вообще не было
<andreylosev> *прошлый :)
<andreylosev> 89 человек, и так тихо
<inkvizitor68sl> а о чём шуметь?
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<Babrusha> Господа, подскажите
<Babrusha> Установил через "Центр" приложение KTouch. Оно установилось на инглише. В КДЕ оно на русском 100%
<Babrusha> как бы мне его на русский перевести
<andreylosev> ладно
<inkvizitor68sl> поставить пакеты локализации для КДЕ
<Babrusha> а еще доступнее
<andreylosev> как открыть терминал в директории?
<inkvizitor68sl> andreylosev, cd
<Ba][> andreylosev: в Dolphin'е вроде просто F4 нажать можно
<andreylosev> еще вот что-- кто-нибудь знает, есть ли у дистрибутива росинка свой irc
<inkvizitor68sl> Babrusha, поставить пакеты локализации для КДЕ
<andersen> andreylosev: в кде была такая фича
<andreylosev> у меня lxde
<andersen> дистрибутив "росинка"?
<andersen> wtf?
<andreylosev> я хочу, чтобы сразу открывалось, без cd
<andreylosev> есть такой дистрибутив
<andreylosev> rosix.ru
<andreylosev> зеленая убунта с кодеками и лучшим подбором софта
<andersen> andreylosev: http://ubuntism.ru/2010/09/nautilus-terminal/
<andreylosev> зеленая- это цвет
<Ba][> andreylosev: Читай внимательней: Linux Mint 9 Росинка
<Babrusha> все, нашел
<Babrusha> спс
<andreylosev> нету у меня наутилуса
<andreylosev> он тяжелый, у меня комп медленный
<inkvizitor68sl> росинка - переделанный минт, который является переделанной убунтой, которая является переделанным дебианом
<inkvizitor68sl> ух.
<andreylosev> да
<andreylosev> я сижу на передаланном минте, называется peppermint
<andreylosev> как минт, но без программ
<andreylosev> по умолчанию стоит только хром
<jlewka> а дебиан является переделанным юниксом?)
<inkvizitor68sl> надо форкнуть peppermint\
<inkvizitor68sl> и потом из этого форка ещё что то сделать
<Ba][> peppermint? что за извращение... Хотя... я вообще из убунты генту получить пытался)))
<romansyroezhkin> Люди добрые простите, не сгупите, помогите. Есть ли кто нибудь из Праги, или кто хорошо знает Прагу.
<Niketa> Всем привет.Столкнулся с проблемой...Мой нетбук не бутится ни с одной версии Ubuntu.Только с декстоп 10.4
<inkvizitor68sl> Niketa, чего пишщет? \
<Niketa> ничего ) просто курсор мелькает
<andersen> ubuntu netbook remix?
<Niketa> все...все пробовал
<Niketa> 10.4 10.10 alternate decstop netbook
<Niketa> Тока десктоп 10.4...но я хочу 10.10 поставить
<andreylosev> а ты попробуй что-нибудь кроме убунту, может повезет
<Niketa> xubuntu тоже идет
<andersen> lubuntu?
<Ba][> Niketa: minimal cd не пробовал?
<Niketa> что это ?
<andreylosev> лубунту- тоже круто
<andreylosev> правда, не так хорошо локализована, как гном
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно, на кой чёрт нам перечислять все эти дистры?
<inkvizitor68sl> может лучше сказать чего за нетбук? ъ
<Niketa> nc10
<Niketa> Samsung nc10
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<inkvizitor68sl> это не ответ на вопрос что за нетбук
<Niketa> atom n270
<Niketa> что еще сказать...
<Niketa> просто хочу 10.10 убунту.
<andersen> а обновить 10.4 ->10.10?
<Niketa> говорят что это плохая затея
<andreylosev> да, точно
<andersen> установка в compatible mode?
<Niketa> что это ?
<andreylosev> нет, если ничего сильно не менять и не настраивать, то можно сделать апгрейд через апт
<andersen> установка не-через-gui
<Niketa> ну у меня инет шустрый.можно поставить 10.4 десктоп и сразу обнвиться
<andersen> ага, на ночь оставишь включенным (=
<Niketa> почему ? Оо
<andersen> это долгий процесс
<Ba][> Niketa: не так давно читал, что для самсунгов (чтоб нормально работали) надо какие-то пакеты-патчи дополнительно ставить...
<Niketa> где такая информция ?
<xabar> hi2all
<inkvizitor68sl> Niketa, с mini.iso поставь
<romansyroezhkin> Понятно, все из Москвы походу
<andersen> или в текстовом режиме
<Niketa> де взять mini.iso ? на сайте нету
<Niketa> сайте убунты
<inkvizitor68sl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Niketa> мммм...какую версию лучше скачать ?
<Niketa> Pc or PowerPc
<inkvizitor68sl> ох лол
<inkvizitor68sl> у тебя макбук старых поколений) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> продай мне!
<andersen> powerpc-это другая архитектура
<inkvizitor68sl> казалось бы, зачем виртуализировать виртуализаторы виртуализаторов виртуальных ява-машин, но Оракл было уже не остановить...
<andreylosev> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NC10
<andersen> челябинские программисты настолько суровы, что понимают рекурсию лучше челябинских програмистов
<andreylosev> здесь чел поставил 10.10 на nc10 http://nc10ubuntu.wordpress.com/
<Niketa> кстати вопрос.нетбук эдишн меню в целом щас нормально работает ? или недопилино еще ?
<andreylosev> 10.10 на моем нетбуке тормозит
<andreylosev> настолько, что я его снес
<Niketa> что за нетбук ?
<andreylosev> 10.04 работал нормально
<andreylosev> асус еее рс 1000he
<Niketa> какой проц ? atom n270 ?
<andreylosev> не помню точно, но 1,66 ггц
<andreylosev> оперативки 2 гига
<andreylosev> n280
<Niketa> о.а у меня еще тупее нетбук
<Niketa> думаю лучше оставить 10.4 и не парится
<Niketa> вопрос.как ты решил проблему с режимами проца ?
<andreylosev> то есть?
<andreylosev> не было проблемы
<Niketa> ну в винде это Slow normal perfomance
<andreylosev> там был апплет с режимами
<andreylosev> все работало
<Niketa> как называется не помнишь ? я вроде дето на форуме видал сей
<andreylosev> не помню, но в диалоге "добавить апплет" он был
<Niketa> вобщем ставлю 10.4 десктоп
<Niketa> шустрее чем семерка работает..хотя вот на другом нетбуке...там же семерка работает куда шустрее....ну я просто любитель всего нового и форточка меня достала
<[koshka]> ^^
<Niketa> хотя так хотел поставить 10.10
<andersen> =^^=
<Niketa> скажите а можно ли как то отдельно поставить лаунчер который в нетбук эдишн ?
<Niketa> а то поюзать хочу попробовать
<andreylosev> можно
<andreylosev> он в репозиториях есть
<EagleStars> Всем пока!
<rapidsp> блин... че за apparmor еще
<Niketa> а как называется то ?
<andersen> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBkGdsiG5k8&feature=player_embedded - вот старый лысый хрен! =-O
<rapidsp> у кого 10.04 - apparmor в демонах сидит по дефолту?
<andersen> посылаю ему луч ненависти!
<Niketa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBkGdsiG5k8&feature=player_embedded     я плакал.бедные.ну не нужен вам линукс ну и фиг с вами....денег у вас нет..а откуда то тогда на компы то такие нашли ? Оо
<andersen> школьник обрадовал, да?-нету игр, не можеи работать! (= плакалъ
<only_you> на маки ставить окна - это же пздц полный!
<only_you> спс
<Niketa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBkGdsiG5k8&feature=player_embedded    я просто рыдал....игр нет - работы нет....ужас.....бля да к моноблокам от винды идет мак
<andersen> Niketa: не матерись
<Niketa> мак ось...так в ней есть весь софт что нужен этой школоте...вот бараны
<Niketa> мак ось...так в ней есть весь софт что нужен этой школоте...вот бараныой сорри
<Niketa> сорри
<romanbailey> нашли самого глупого и попросили в камеру поговорить)))
<Niketa> )
<Niketa> Скажите.Такая вот проблема.чем больше длится сспящий режим ноута тем долбше он из него выходит
<Niketa> бывает в спящий загоню его на 10 мин.открою крышку - включу...введу пароль и работаю сразу.а бывает на 2 часа...открою крышку..включу..и минут 2- жду пока появится окошко с запросом пароля
<Niketa> *20
<andersen> Niketa: проц прогревается (=
<Niketa> на семерке таких проблем нету.....
<Niketa> ваще лечится это ?
<Darius> Всем привет. Сегодня впервые установил себе ubuntu 10.10 и возникла проблема с видимостью компьютера в сети. HELP
<Niketa> файлы расшарить хочешь ?
<Darius> да
<Offoffoff1> Darius: твой компьютер защищен. Радуйся.
<Niketa> Самба вроде называется утилита
<Darius> установил
<Niketa> настраивай
<Niketa> )
<Offoffoff1> Darius: пользовательский компьютер не должен шарить с себя файлы. Для этого есть сервера. А если шаришь - значит это не пользовательский компьютер.
<Darius> в этом то и проблема, что настроить я незнаю как
<Darius> что значит не пользовательский компьютер?
<san4o> Darius: общий доступ в пару кликов открыть можна, фаервол возможно будет мешать видимости ресурсов в сети или доступа
<Offoffoff1> Darius: это значит это сервер.
<Darius> у меня сеть из двух компов тоесть домашняя сеть выход в инет ДСЛ
<san4o> Darius: росшарь папку потом sudo ufw disable и попробуй зайти через сеть в папку
<Darius> как настроить самбу в моём случае
<Offoffoff1> Darius: у тебя видимо роутинг не настроен
<Offoffoff1> если dsl
<san4o> потом фаервол включиш ufw enable
<Darius> расшарить не могу. делает вид, что расшаривает а в итоге ничего не выходит
<Darius> afthdjk jnrk.xbk b ybxtuj
<Darius> фаервол отключил и ничего
<san4o> Darius: все равно ресурс не видно ?
<Darius> даже комп не видно
<Offoffoff1> san4o: да роутинг настройте же ж
<Darius> а зачем роутиг если я по локалке
<Darius> роутинг
<Offoffoff1> Darius: потому, что гладиолус
<Offoffoff1> Darius: у тебя dsl же
<inkvizitor68sl> жесть
<inkvizitor68sl> я влюбился в десктопы HP
<Offoffoff1> inkvizitor68sl: а чего там вкусного?
<san4o> Offoffoff1: про топологию не росказывал он но могу представить либо свич и модем либо модем на 4 лан порта. какой тут роутинг если одна подсеть ?
<inkvizitor68sl> достался один - думал перебирать его буду, пассивную систему охлаждения искать и т.д.
<inkvizitor68sl> фигу.
<inkvizitor68sl> включил - тишина полная
<Darius> а для локальной сети роутинг тоже надо настраивать? компы то чкрез свич включены
<Offoffoff1> inkvizitor68sl: как это было достигнуто? Установкой Убунту?
<Darius> вернее модем на 4 порта
<san4o> Darius: они хоть пингуются у тебя ? )
<Offoffoff1> Darius: ты сказал, что у тебя в компе два кабеля от dsl и от лан
<Darius> как из убунту сделать пинг? в винде знаю.
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff1, никак.
<san4o> Darius: также
<Darius> до установки самбы я видел комп с виндой теперь нет
<Darius> инг проходит
<Darius> пинг проходит
<san4o> Darius: банально, мож ребутнись .... =))
<Niketa> как называется лаунчер с убунту нетбук ?
<Offoffoff1> Niketa: unity?
<Darius> уже много раз перезагружал
<Niketa> я не знаю )
<san4o> Darius: без самбы ты хоть и видел комп с виндой но зайти на ресурсы б не смог
<Zhora_> Привет
<Darius> заходил и даже закидывал файлы
<Zhora_> Только поставил убунту, почему я не могу писать в терминале?
<san4o> Darius: /etc/samba/smb.conf глянь робочую группу как называется
<uahummer> всем здрасте
<garry-78> Алоха
<uahummer> у меня проблема - при логауте убунту уменя пиявляется картинка с надписью "In the name of allah..."
<xabar_> .ю
<xabar_> у тебя тема такая стоит значит
<xabar_> гдм или кдм
<uahummer> гдм
<xabar_> у меня сосед напьется и песни поет
<Offoffoff1> uahummer: ыыыыы... правоверная версия дистра?
<xabar_> равнозначен твоей надпсиси
<uahummer> версию - Убунту х86_64 10.10
<xabar_> химмер
<xabar_> гдм конфигурь
<xabar_> какие вопросы
<xabar_> или на кдм поменяй
<xabar_> или смирись
<xabar_> аа
<xabar_> еще это может быть бэкгроунд иксовый
<Offoffoff1> Ура! Добро восторжествовало сегодня! http://vkontakte.ru - упал
<xabar_> тоже меняется
<uahummer> как ?
<xabar_> это у тебя провайдер упал
<xabar_> все работает
<Offoffoff1> xabar_: а ты войди
<xabar_> я с него музыку слушаю
<garry-78> В данный момент мы перезагружаем сервер баз данных. Пожалуйста, подождите 2 минуты. Приносим извинения за неудобства. Попробуйте обновить страницу чуть позже.
<Offoffoff1> "В данный момент мы перезагружаем сервер баз данных. Пожалуйста, подождите 2 минуты. Приносим извинения за неудобства. Попробуйте обновить страницу чуть позже."
<garry-78> он не упал
<[koshka]> (:
<Offoffoff1> xabar_: выйди и зайди
<xabar_> у них БД не на одном сервере
<xabar_> потихоньку ребутить будут
<xabar_> блин
<xabar_> может тебе еще заснуть и проснусться
<xabar_> =)
<xabar_> зашел тока что
<xabar_> на хом
<xabar_> нормуль все
<xabar_> эх... посмотрел социальную сеть
<xabar_> поржал
<xabar_> порадовало - у всех программеров КДУ
<xabar_> кде
<xabar_> у всех левых типов - маки
<xabar_> про винду ни слова
<xabar_> даже БГ чесал про бейсик
<garry-78> xabar_:тут не принято про винду говорить
<xabar_> вчера тут помнится одному нерускоговорящему пытались втюхать про мс офис
<xabar_> =)
<garry-78> бывает
<xabar_> не у всех проходит
<garry-78> скад
<xabar_> хотя... опен офис походу издыхает
<garry-78> скажем так не с первого раза
<xabar_> поэтому тема актуальна
<garry-78> да ни куда он не денеться
<garry-78> сделают форк
<xabar_> да както просто локомотив умер
<xabar_> форк приведет к разброду и шатанию
<xabar_> будем надеятся что гугл докс всех победит
<inkvizitor68sl> ды
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, я кроме доксов уже около 2х лет ничем не пользуюсь
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё бы с принтерами получше поработали бы
<xabar_> у нас опенофин на работе
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<xabar_> деюро
<garry-78>  у нас тоже
<xabar_> инета нету
<xabar_> мучаемся кароче
<xabar_> *хотя я все в хтмл пишу
<xabar_> все документы
<xabar_> и мануалы
<garry-78> наши месяц повопили и привыкли
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас в офисе antiword =))
<xabar_> ну как то не ложится он в рамки
<xabar_> gtk смотрится убого
<xabar_> отстает лет на 10
<xabar_> но работает
<inkvizitor68sl> отстаёт лет на 10 от чего?
<garry-78> ну хз. 3.2 очень даже красиво смотриться
<xabar_> от современных офисных пакетов (платных)
<garry-78> мне лично фиолетово как он выглядет
<xabar_> ну и функционал
<garry-78> главное чтоб он работал
<xabar_> удобство тоже прихрамывает
<xabar_> чесслово
<garry-78> с функционалом у него всё в порядке
<xabar_> та хрен его
<xabar_> я както не подружился с ним после 5 лет активного юзания мс офиса в универе
<xabar_> отторжение
<xabar_> твиттер чтоле завести... только зачем он нужен
<garry-78> первое время непривычно, менюхи не там где у мс, но это скорее временное неудобство чем недостаток
<xabar_> согласен
<xabar_> только мне не хватало визио =(
<rapidsp> у визио формат закрытый
<rapidsp> надо искать альтернативы
<xabar_> нету нопмальных
<xabar_> я твит завет!
<xabar_> яху
<xabar_> *завел
<xabar_> терь надо плазмойд найти для этой шняги
<rapidsp> твитовый завет :)
<garry-78> xabar_: с каких это пор визио компонент офиса? визио умерло когда его мс купил
<xabar_> купила давно
<xabar_> и я привык к нему к части офеса
<garry-78> xabar_: 10 лет уже как
<xabar_> во во
<xabar_> на нем не одну шабашку делал
<xabar_> и не одну тысячу рублей заработал
<xabar_> вотъ
<Niketa> так вопрос опять повторю.как называется лаунчер из убунту нетбук эдишн
<Niketa> откуда его ставить ? и как потмо если че удалить
<xabar_> что такое лаунчер?
<uahummer> нашол я ту херню с аллахом..))))
<xabar_> это который рокетами в ку3?
<xabar_> тема была?
<xabar_> или xbackgroung?
<uahummer> Plymouth Theme - basmalah
<xabar_> бггг
<Niketa> ну то визуальное отлчиие просто десктоп версии от нетбучной
<Niketa> слева списк какй то другой...плюс меню на весь монитор другое
<xabar_> метапакето ubuntu-netbook
<BresterM> прив всем. помогите разобраться подключил web камеру хочу чтобы работала в скайпе, на этом сайте https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams есть скрипт (во второй таблице 3 по счету) пытаюсь его запустить вот что выходит (ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/bash' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.  -c: команд
<BresterM> а не найдена)
<xabar_> сноси его
<xabar_> ld????
<BresterM> непонял
<xabar_> а у тебя so имеются?
<BresterM> да тот пакет о катором там говорится из коробки
<BresterM> а точнее libv4l-0
<xabar_> и хрена /usr/lib/bash
<xabar_> такого нема
<xabar_> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<xabar_> это скрипт
<xabar_> ты задаеш переменную LD_PRELOAD
<BresterM> тоесть у меня нет ld.so?
<xabar_> припеши !#/bin/sh
<xabar_> стой
<xabar_> ты какуюто околесицу ввел
<xabar_> тело скрипта
<xabar_> !#/bin/sh
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='bin/sh'
<xabar_> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<xabar_> 2 строчки
<BresterM> ща попробую
<xabar_> и дай права rwx
<xabar_> chmod 0777 <имя скрипта>
<xabar_> а потом руби
<xabar_> хотя вместо /bin/sh возможно надо рубить /bin/bash
<xabar_> /bin/sh это в бизибоксе анахронизме
<BresterM> и так и сяк понтов 0
<kuraj> Народ привет. не подскажите что ннужно wine
<kuraj> fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls" (6.0.0.0)
<Taurendil> а версия вайна какая?
<kuraj> 1.3.6
<kuraj> да цивилизацию запускаю...выдает это вроде установил уже winetricks vcrun2008
<Niketa> год назад опставил маткад под вайном он запускался.сейчас зделал те же танцы.он поставился.но не запускается
<Niketa> (((((((((
<kuraj> там в логе написано обычно почему не заупскается...токо в этом ещё разобратся надо..
<kuraj> Кстат вдруг есть кто кто цивилизацию 5 запускал?)
<Taurendil> ппф, цивилизацию сам когда-то пытался ставить, не пошла. попробуй через playonlinux поставь ее, больше ничего не могу сказать
<Taurendil> Niketa, поставь маткад на виртмашину, будет работать без проблем
<Niketa> у меня нетбук вирт машину потянет ?
<kuraj> Да самое интерестно что я 1 раз уже запустил цивилку поиграл 1 раз потом перестало запускатся))
<kuraj> ну попробуй)0 серавно не че не потеряеш)
<Niketa> виртуал бокс называется ? сложно стаивть ?
<kuraj> нет из коробки установил
<kuraj> центр приложений убунту)
<Taurendil> виртуалбокс, качай последнюю версию с сайта, и ставь лучше сан сразу, на ней хоть юэсби будет работать
<kuraj> за 1 клик у меня установилась 0 проблем
<Niketa> эммм.а по русски можно ?
<Niketa> что откуда ставить ?
<XuMuK> ping
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Fail!
<XuMuK> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<XuMuK> всем привед
<Niketa> виртаул бокс...т.е. я монтирую машину и уже в ней ставлю винду и так далее да ?
<XuMuK> лучше юзай квм
<XuMuK> и virtual manager
<Niketa> что такое квм ?
<Niketa> какую вирт машину лучше поставить на нетбук ?
<xabar_> .
<Taurendil> Niketa, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/VirtualBox
<XuMuK> Niketa: http://goo.gl/k6kIC
<Taurendil> хр ставь и минимальные там параметры, должно быть нормально
<Taurendil> и тебе нужна VirtualBox SUN, не OSE
<XuMuK> тада уж Oracle))
<kuraj> извините вклинюсь) скажите плиз де взять репрозиторий для wine для бета версий? или и обычный ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa сойдет
<XuMuK> блин, я ща в винде, не могу глянуть...
<Niketa> так что лучше блин ?
<XuMuK> в твикерах есть...
<XuMuK> Niketa: KVM
<kuraj> твикеры не просветиш?
<XuMuK> ubuntu-tweak и ещё на А какой то есть, не помню...
<kuraj> jr спс щас погуглим
<XuMuK> в репозитории его нет, или через ппа или в гугле найди и скачай деб...
<Niketa> пытался вов в опен гл завести на нетбуке.ради опыта
<xabar_> ю
<Niketa> пишет таблчку чтовидюха не подеривает 3д
<Niketa> а кс запускается (
<kuraj> вов полюому не пойдет)
<Taurendil> WoW тоже запускают, но там пипец))
<Taurendil> и не на каждой машине
<Niketa> я се ком все ранво новый покупать буду.все тот же нетбук.тока  помощнее
<Niketa> не страшно
<Taurendil> нетбук это не комп)
<brestows> Niketa: нетбук по определению не может быть мощным :)
<Taurendil> может, но до определенного уровня, явно не для вова)
<Niketa> прошу прощения но вы невнимательно прочитали мое сообщение
<kuraj> в игромании виде нетбук с i7 процом)
<Niketa> для вова хватит
<Taurendil> как написали, так и прочитали)
<Taurendil> kuraj, за такие деньги, проще комп нормальный купить и плюс нетбук обычный, легко))
<kuraj> ну да..я себе средне игровой бук взял...за 25 хотя за теже деньги можно с i7 комп собрать...
<Niketa> а в вирталбоксе надо будет дрова ставить на видюху и так далее
<Niketa> ?
<Taurendil> игры там не пойдут, так что не за чем
<[12d3]> Niketa: есть wined3d
<Niketa> мне нужен виртуалбокс чтоб маткад поставить
<Niketa> так дрова ставить надо ?
<[12d3]> и я про то же
<Taurendil> тогда не нужны там драйвера, там оборудование само выставиться нужное
<Niketa> окей.все понял
<[12d3]> если только маткад, то ниче не надо
<Niketa> ну компас и микрокап )
<Niketa> как зделать чтоб виртуал бокс отпустил мышь
<Niketa> а то не опускает
<Taurendil> аа, надо было читать внимательно)
<Taurendil> правый контрл
<Taurendil> вроде) не помню точно
<rapidsp> тест
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Понг понг понг...
<parfux> добрый вечер. какие альтернативы Xorg существуют? полегче чтобы...
<parfux> все гуру спят...
<Taurendil> parfux, http://www.google.ru/#hl=ru&newwindow=1&&sa=X&ei=OWvcTICiHdHtsgb25ISiBA&sqi=2&ved=0CCcQBSgA&q=xorg+%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B0&spell=1&fp=fb85fe089291ba0d
<rapidsp> parfux: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=122210.0
<Taurendil> ух ты, а я и не слышал ничего про Wayland, интересно
<XuMuK> всем ку))*
<Koteg> привет народ
<Koteg> странная фигня случилась, снес pulsaudio и теперь звук в системе есть ровно через раз, помогает alsa force-reload
<[Dmitry]1> ССЗБ
<parfux> ха
<parfux> а пишет чтонибудь?
<parfux> чтото такое было давно
<Koteg> кстати стоит тв тюнер еще рядом с звковухой, такое ощущение что они местами меняются
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<inkvizitor68sl> re
<parfux> speaker-test что говорит?
<parfux> или вместе пишется
<Koteg> хм, это надо ребут)
<Koteg> speaker-test говорит ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Koteg> что в общем говорит и mocp
<parfux> ага
<parfux> вот иу меня так было
<parfux> вопервых
<parfux> добався в группы alsa и audio
<parfux> попробуй chmod 777 /dev/pcm
<Koteg> ну alsa группы у меня нет, а в audio я и так сижу
<Koteg> да и /dev/pcm тож как-то не наблюдается :)
<parfux> прибей процессы которые покажет команда, звук заработате
<parfux> fuser -v /dev/snd/*
<Koteg> ну, у меня не стоит проблемы включить звук :) лечится все это alsa reload, мне больше не понятно в чем причина
<parfux> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/FAQ#I_configured_dmix_but_still_get_unable_to_open_slave_or_Device_or_resource_busy
<Koteg> у меня там из процессов только mixer_applet2 зачто его убивать то?
<Koteg> спасибо, читну
<Koteg> ну там описан случай с установленным esd
<Koteg> я прибивал апплет но эффекта это не давло
<parfux> хм
<parfux> странно
<Koteg> да и fuser -v /dev/snd/* теперь кляется что никто не занимет
<Koteg> походу будет у меня радом с "samba restart" тепер еще и "alsa reload"
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ку) тут?
<inkvizitor68sl> lf
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: как в квм для фри сеть настроить?
<inkvizitor68sl> как и в арче )
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ну ты же настраивал) я то не видел))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну прописать IP, шлюз, масук)
<inkvizitor68sl> маску)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: тебе teamviewer удобнее или remote desktop?))
<XuMuK> uu
<XuMuK> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> rdekstop
<inkvizitor68sl> тим вьювер ставить нада)
<XuMuK> а чо надо, vino-server чтоб ты мог законектицо?)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, только ты учти, что я не знаю как сеть во фряхе настраивать хДД
<XuMuK> ыыы
<XuMuK> понятно))
<inkvizitor68sl> ifconfig хоста дай
<inkvizitor68sl> скажу настройки для вдски
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: http://goo.gl/8RWvA
<inkvizitor68sl> что ЭТО ?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ага) спс) тоже сойдет)
<XuMuK> то что просил)
<inkvizitor68sl> убогий конфиг
<XuMuK> смысле?
<XuMuK> о_О
<inkvizitor68sl> в прямом
<inkvizitor68sl> куда ты с этим конфигом собрался?
<XuMuK> никуда)
<XuMuK> ето у меня на ноуте=)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в инет виртуалки не попадуть
<inkvizitor68sl> сноси virbr90
<inkvizitor68sl> brctl addbr br0
<inkvizitor68sl> ifconfig br0 up
<inkvizitor68sl> virsh edit vds
<XuMuK> а снести каг?
<inkvizitor68sl> там пропиши br0 вместо virbr0
<inkvizitor68sl> iP = 192.168.0.194, маска = 255.255.255.0, шлюз = 192.168.0.193, днс = 192.168.0.193
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-12
<inkvizitor68sl> только dnsmasq поставь ещё
<inkvizitor68sl> на хост
<XuMuK> шлюз у меня вроде 192.168.0.1
<XuMuK> если ты ппро рутер...
<inkvizitor68sl> у тебя - да. у виртуалки - нет.
<XuMuK> ааа
<XuMuK> lap# virsh edit vds
<XuMuK> error: failed to get domain 'vds'
<XuMuK> error: Domain not found: no domain with matching name 'vds'
<XuMuK> lap#
<inkvizitor68sl> ну имя то вдски какое?
<XuMuK> а хз... надо глянуть
<XuMuK> ща
<XuMuK> FreeBSD=))
<XuMuK> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вот его и пиши вместо vds
<XuMuK> ну, зашол в ви)
<XuMuK> в едитор короче
<XuMuK> чо там, менять то что ты написал?
<Landgraff> извращенцы.....
<XuMuK> Landgraff: че ет?)
<XuMuK> Landgraff: ку
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, virbr0 на br0 смени
<XuMuK> там вапще нет ни вирбр ни бр...
<piadin> #ubuntu-ru LIST
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: http://pastebin.com/8N45hxRA
<XuMuK> вот, всё чо есть...
<inkvizitor68sl>  <interface type='network'>
<inkvizitor68sl>       <mac address='52:54:00:5e:df:c5'/>
<inkvizitor68sl>       <source network='default'/>
<inkvizitor68sl>       <model type='ne2k_pci'/>
<inkvizitor68sl> короче
<inkvizitor68sl> создавай виртуалки по моему мануалу, а не виртманагером древним
<inkvizitor68sl> либо разбирайся с роутингом
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<XuMuK> ясно))
<XuMuK> короче, завтро по мануалу тада сделаю)
<Landgraff> свитер=>шкура убитого админа....
<piadin> quit
<piadin> bye
<piadin> bye
<piadin> quit
<piadin> exit
 * Ba][ [ÎòÎظË] Ïî ïðè÷èíå:.·•°  .·•° mIRC îò ÐîÌàÍû×à ( http://xakepok.wen.ru/mirc.jar )
<Gerard> Всем здрасьте!
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<chelaxe> ку
<swd> Всем Доброе утро !
<romanbailey> Доброе!
<Ilang> ку
<DebianClone> похоже накаркали
<DebianClone> теперь у меня инет тормозит
<Flowers> тролли страдают глазливостью
<Flowers> создатели Убунту форума принимали участие в проекте Рунту?
<Flowers> все спят?
<andreymal> Спят
<Flowers> опять забанили на форуме
<Flowers> хе :)
<chelaxe> =D
<Flowers> ты че смешься
<chelaxe> ммм отсыпать?
<jillsmitt> mrim гребаный отстой
<mva> jillsmitt++
<mva> и OSCAR (aka ICQ) ничем не лучше
<mva> особенно, учитывая, что хозяева у них нынче одни
<jillsmitt> я вообще подумыаю послать к черту этих клиентов долбаных и перестать использовать этот транспорт
<jillsmitt> он постоянно сообщает о количествах непрочтенной почты, даже если это игнорировать он все равно будет это делать
<H3x0id> господа, доброе утро. наставьте на путь истинный, в какие конкретно логи смотреть дабы продиагностировать нестабильное wifi соеденение ( второй компьютер из под хп wifi сеть отлично дердит, ubuntu 10.10 же от 1 мбита до 0 скачет (на 0 около минуты держитÑ
<jillsmitt> хехе
<mva> H3x0id, обрезалось
<jillsmitt> лучший клиент года - полный пассаж
<mva> H3x0id, не забывай, что это не джаббер, здесь есть ограничение на длину сообщения
<mva> обрезалось на "инуты держит"
<mva> *минуты
<jillsmitt> mva: программа должна учитывать это и резать сообщение
<mva> да
<mva> ЕГО программа
<mva> мой ирц-клиент - режет :)
<H3x0id> (на 0 около минуты держится) бесконечно)?...
<mva> его - нет :)
<jillsmitt> мой тоже режет
<H3x0id> у меня дефолтный pidgin (поставлю чтонить более православное попозже)
<mva> H3x0id, мой совет, выкинуть тупой длинк и купить нормальный роутер
<H3x0id> (
<jillsmitt> купи TP-LINK - заводские девайсы
<jillsmitt> и дешего
<mva> jillsmitt, ASUS, ASUS и ничего кроме ASUS!!!!
<mva> ^)
<mva> :)
<H3x0id> мож длинк в асус перешить проще?)
<jillsmitt> у них цены...
<jillsmitt> mva: да и асус это полный OEM
<mva> H3x0id, это не заменит косяков в пайке железа, например. Да и 100 и 300 длинки кривые не только по части прошивки. А так, да, возможно проще :)
<jillsmitt> H3x0id: проще разбить им голову тому продавцу, который рекомендовал
<H3x0id> ок, тогда у меня 2 вопроса. 1 - логи в var/syslog в отношении подключения смотреть?
<H3x0id> и, возможно кто знает, что сие означает: "kernel: [ 1273.917814] intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: MCP power or thermal limit exceeded"
<H3x0id> ?)
<H3x0id> вижу что мол перегрев... точнее я так понимаю?
<H3x0id> зы. гуглил - не помогло)
<jillsmitt> просто достигнут установленный лимит судя по всему
<jillsmitt> мне нужен второй блок питания для ноутбука, под вторую ногу
<jillsmitt> такой тепленький
<jillsmitt> а две не помещаются на нем
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<jillsmitt> привет
<AlbertR|alt> о кстати, я се тоже купил запасной недавно, повышенной емкости :)
<mva> повышенной емкости? блок питания?
<mva> ты ничего не путаешь?
<jillsmitt> он про батарею говорит наверное
<jillsmitt> у меня в блоке только трансформатор и радиаторы
<jlewka> млин, пролил кофе на клаву..( терь пол клавиатуры не пашет...черт, а вот после чая такого эффекта н было....
<jillsmitt> jlewka: через пару месяцев пройдет
<jillsmitt> если каждый день печатать будешь =)
<jlewka> хорошо что у меня вторая есть)
<jlewka> не.. это хороший повод купить новую клаву)
<jillsmitt> да ее помыть можно
<jlewka> хм..
<jillsmitt> недавно пришлось набирать текст на силиконовой клаве
<jillsmitt> я предпочел китайскую дешевку ей
<AlbertR|alt> а блин да, тормознул :)
<jillsmitt> невозможно набирать текст
<AlbertR|alt> батарею естественно
<jlewka> силиконовая?
<AlbertR|alt> это которая в трубочку сворачивается и в карман суется?
<AlbertR|alt> зато у нее наверно клика нет, ночью удобно чтоб жену и детей не будить :)
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host kamysh пшёл вон, грязный бот.
<jillsmitt> AlbertR|alt: это пытка
<Niketa> всем привет.скажите а почему Oracle VM Virtual Box не видит устройства юсб
<Niketa> видит но не хочет подключать
<inkvizitor68sl> Niketa, потому что они хостом используются
<andersen> здорова, народ!
<Niketa> и че делать ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Niketa, не использовать их на хосте
<Niketa> в смысле ?т.е. отмонтировать кака я понимаю да ?
<NoNick> все с рф зарегились ?
<Niketa> ?
<Niketa> все таки не хочет видеть....
<Niketa> что делать ?
<andreymal> [Niketa 10:15]
<andreymal> » всем привет.скажите а почему Oracle VM Virtual Box не видит устройства юсб
<andreymal> Не ври :)
<AlbertR|alt> интересный виджет погоды на юбунте, за три минуты показал что идет снег, гроза, солнце и туман О_о
<andreymal> Переткнуть и снова попробовать
<andersen> andreymal: а ты добавил устройства?
<andreymal> andersen, а зачем?
<Niketa> жму устройства - устройства юсб - там есть моя флешка но там все серым горит
<andersen> чтоб хост видел. или ты имеешь в виду что в самом виртулбоксе нет
<andreymal> Никогда не видел чтоб там серым горело
<andreymal> Ну кроме фона)
<Niketa> чтоб я в винде которая открыта в вираул боке смог увидеть флешку которую я подсоединил к ноуту
<Niketa> может версия виртуал бокс не та ?
<Niketa> а то тут говорили что де то юсб н вилятся
<andreymal> Niketa, попробуй в свойствах виртуальной машины добавить пустой фильтр
<skai> Niketa: а модуль вбокса для ядра собран?
<andreymal> И втыкай :)
<skai> virtualbox-ose-dkms virtualbox-ose-guest-dkms
<skai> вот тебе модули ядра сборшики
<Niketa> вашу ж ма....мне в универ пора...в универе зайду в мирку
<NoNick> мирка сакс
<NoNick> иксчат рулит
<skai> иксчат сакс.вичат торт:)
<mva> с последним даже ен поспоришь
<mva> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> @unban 83.239.111.159
<Niketa> я тут на 30 мин еще....у меня оказывается часы стоят
<inkvizitor68sl> @unban *!*@83.239.111.159
<tonius> люди добрые
<Niketa> не все
<tonius> ну многие)
<tonius> наверняка подскажут
<Niketa> или это не вопрос был ?
<tonius> консолька гаснет
<tonius> через какое-то время нетроганья
<tonius> видимо скринсэйвер
<tonius> как отключить чтоб не гас экран ?
<mva> если в терминале - прибить gpm
<mva> вроде как в него скринсейвер жашит
<mva> *зашит
<inkvizitor68sl> while [ 1 ]; do xte 'mousemove 100 100'; xte 'mousemove 300 300'; sleep 5m; doone
<mva> если в иксах — отключить, собственно, скринсейвер и энеркосбережение
<tonius> не-не, без иксов, в серверной убунте 10,10
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, бага есть
<Niketa> да и вопрос.как переключить крестик зак а то раньше я это через твикер делал.а встроеной утилиты нету ?
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, не помогает)
<tonius> простите что за gpm я не могу его найти ни в приложениях ни в процессах
<tonius> inkvizitor68sl где это? что там изменить нужно чтобы не включался никогда
<inkvizitor68sl> нигде.
<inkvizitor68sl> баг.
<tonius> какже быть?
<inkvizitor68sl> я написал выше)
<tonius> но я не понял что с этим делать
<inkvizitor68sl> ничего.
<inkvizitor68sl> привыкать =)
<tonius> нееееееееееееееет
<inkvizitor68sl> tonius, отключи скринсейвер попробуй, энергосбережение - там отключение дисплея
<Niketa> где кнопка переключения чтоб крестик закрытия окна был справа
<Niketa> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> но вообще - у меня 4 компа на работе всё равно гасят экраны
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя и отключено всё
<tonius> inkvizitor68sl у меня серверная убунта без иксов
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> так тогда gpm отключай
<tonius> а где это
<tonius> я не нашел
<inkvizitor68sl> killall -9 gpm
<mva> tonius, service gpm stop
<mva> update-rc.d del gpm
<tonius> ps ax | grep gpm ничего не показывает
<tonius> root@tonovsky:~# killall -9 gpm
<tonius> gpm: процесс не найден
<Niketa> все равно виртуал бокс не хочет флешку открытьва блин
<mva> а ты не в screen, часом, работаешь?
<tonius> нет
<tonius> ssh
<mva> одно другому не мешает
<mva> и да, при чем тут ssh к экрану?
<andersen> Niketa: а там образы нельзя добавлять?
<tonius> экран физически там тухнет
<tonius> когда прихожу домой чёрный экран
<tonius> по ссх-то всё норм
<tonius> root@tonovsky:~# service gpm stop
<tonius> gpm: unrecognized service
<andersen> а в init.d нету такого файлика?
<ufo_xx> доброго дня
<tonius> нет
<Niketa> вот теперь мне хотя бы общую папку настроить.фиг с ней с флешкой
<tonius> mva
<tonius> root@tonovsky:~# update-rc.d del gpm
<tonius> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/del: file does not exist
<ufo_xx> Господа,кто-то встречался с настройкой nagiosa?
<mva> tonius, ну, поменяй местави del и gpm
<tonius> mva update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/gpm: file does not exist
<tonius> нет там такова
<tonius> сервер буквально недавно послвен
<andersen> locate gpm
<tonius> ничего в нём особо не ковырялось, тока апачик поставил с друпаликом и всё
<mva> хм
<mva> tonius, что-то тогда ты странности какие-то рассказываешь
<tonius> andersen http://paste.ubuntu.com/530547/
<tonius> напомню что убунту 10,10 видимо в новой версии что-то изменилось ?
<andersen> не видать бинарника...
<tonius> угу
<mva> ну, значит не gpm
<mva> значит объясняй нормально
<tonius> тогда чтожэ
<mva> откуда куда заходишь
<mva> что происходит
<mva> что где стоит
<mva> и при чем тут ssh
<andersen> ты хочешь чтобы экран не гас за n минут?
<tonius> захожу с работы домой, а у меня на серверной машине экран тёиный, давлю на клавиатуру - появляется картинка
<tonius> во и всё
<tonius> а щас с работы по ссх туда зашел
<tonius> да, хочу чтобы он вобще не гас
<andersen> я неделю назад такой же вопрос задавал
<mva> » на серверной машине экран тёиный
<mva> это как?
<tonius> тёмный
<tonius> чёрный
<mva> нет
<mva> я не про цвет
<mva> я про то, какой в попу экран на серверной машине?
<mva> для начала
<tonius> ну представляете у меня дома два монитора, один на десктопе, а другой, как это не странно звучи к серверной машине подключен
<andersen> да у него экран гаснет через некоторое время. вот и все
<mva> 1) вот и не понятно, зачем монитор серверу?
<mva> 2) посмотри список процессов на серверной машине
<andersen> при установке например
<mva> что-то же гасит экран
<mva> но тем не менее, на серверных машинах обычно по ssh сидят, а не за экраном
<tonius> список процессов http://paste.ubuntu.com/530549/
<mva> и, таки поставь htop
<andersen> демон электросбережения как называется?
<mva> tonius, ps uax
<mva> только ax — мало
<tonius> сори http://paste.ubuntu.com/530551/
<mva> странно
<mva> ничего, что могло бы быть со скринсейвером - нет
<mva> чудеса в решете
<tonius> бывает так, иногда что сервер виснет, я грешу на железо. т.е. прихожу домой, а экран чёрный, и на клаву не реагирует. может раз в две недели такое бывает
<tonius> в этот момент очень бы хотелось видеть что показывает кран, кернел паник там какой-нить или типа того
<tonius> но из-за дурацкого скринсэйвера не видно ниче
<DebianClone> чет вялый тут чатец
<andreymal> Я думал это irc-канал
<tonius> а оказалось что?
<andreymal> Оказывается "вялый чатец"
<mva> tonius,
<mva> sh -c 'setterm -blank 0 -powersave off -powerdown 0 < /dev/console > /dev/console 2>&1'
<DebianClone> как не назови, тут уг
<mva> добавь это в /etc/init.d/local
<mva> tonius,
<tonius> щас попробу.
<mva> DebianClone, andreymal, так не сидите тут
<andreymal> В джаббер-чате веселее :)
<mva> DebianClone, andreymal, кто вас тут держит?
<DebianClone> инет тупит, только тут и можно потрепаться
<DebianClone> форумы как улитка
<andreymal> То что мне веселее тут чем в джаббер чате:)
<mva> [14:17:51] <andreymal>  В джаббер-чате веселее :)
<mva> [14:18:35] <andreymal>  То что мне веселее тут чем в джаббер чате:)
<mva> да ты мастер взаимоисключающих параграфов
<andreymal> Лично мне - веселее тут, остальным там веселее ;)
<tonius> у меня нет и /etc/init.d/local добавил up строку в /etc/network/interfaces
<mva> нет
<andreymal> Но там слишком весело
<mva> tonius, зачем ты ее туда добавил?
<andreymal> Для меня)
<DebianClone> ./nick flowers
<tonius> так она бывает выполняться при каждом старте
<DebianClone> asd
<mva> tonius, оно не выполняется. Там свой синтаксис. Не тупи
<Flowers> asd
<tonius> если писать up
<tonius> и команду
<tonius> то выполняется. у меня там много чё так выполняется)
<mva> tonius, в /etc/rc.local можешь добавить
<mva> а
<mva> ну то-то, конечно можно
<mva> но это КОСТЫЛЬ
<Flowers> если кому надо, http://mat.linbb.ru/
<mva> НЕЛЬЗЯ так делать
<mva> tonius, сделай по-нормальному
<tonius> а rc.local не костыль? )
<mva> нет
<mva> он именно для этого
<Flowers> Слушайте какой толк от домена .рф?
<mva> @kick Flowers
<tonius> ясно. а можно как-нить проверить сработало это или нет, сидя по ссх )))
<[koshka]> здрасте
<mva> tonius, ну, можешь добавить "&& echo ok > /tmp/srabotalo" в конец команды
<mva> :)
<mva> [koshka], ня
<tonius> ))))))
<Gerard> всем прив!
<Gerard> ^_^
<[koshka]> блин) этот менеджер обновлений достал уже
<tonius> миньеджер )))
<andreymal> [koshka], выключи
<[koshka]> та ща выключу
<[koshka]> тока комп врубила) а оно уже
<andreymal> А лучше обновись :)
<max-im> кстати, господа а можно сделать чтоб обновления автоматом ставились? без этого занудно-выпадающего манагера обновлений при старте?
<kuraj> да в настройках...
<andreymal> По-моему можно
 * mva вспомнил цитату, что кошкам нравится, когда их гладят по внутренней стороне бедра :)
<mva> max-im, но лучше так не делать
<mva> потом, когда что-то сломается, заодлбаешься искать концы
<mva> :)
<[koshka]> mva: ой) че это ты вспомнил о таком )
<max-im> mva: первое правило электрика  актуально, я знаю)
<[koshka]> ой)) у меня как обычно начинается )))
<andersen> а если к [koshka] прилепить сбоку полоску скотча, то она будет смешно ходить =^^=
<andersen> SergeyIT: приветствую
<SergeyIT> re
<[koshka]> ку=)
<SergeyIT> то есть ку )
<Niketa> все равно виртуалбокс не видит юсб....да и общая папке не паше че то
<mva> общая папка пашет только когда в гостевой ОС стоят дополнения
<mva> а USB видит только бинарный вбокс
<mva> и только если его видит хост
<mva> и если ты добавишь в свойствах машины
<Niketa> добавил
<tonius> mva аааа не помогло
<Niketa> но все равно када винда активна и в устройстваъ все юсб девайсы серыи горят и нажать низя на них
<tonius> всёравно скринсэйвер запускаетсо
<mva> ребут же
<tonius> дада
<tonius> ребутнулся
<mva> а оно запустилось?
<tonius> да, потаму что команды после него идущие сработали
<tonius> там файрвол и прочее у меня запускается
<mva> блин
<mva> это не показатель
<tonius> ну я ещё руками попробовал эту строку исполнить
<tonius> тож не помогло
<tonius> без ребута правда
<mva> ты добавил && echo ok > /tmp/srabotalo в конец?
<tonius> нет, ну давай щас добавлю))
<mva> и таки в rc.local, или через ж.пу сделал?
<tonius> нет, через интерфасес... давай даже в рцлокал впишу..
<tonius> mva списал в рцлокал, ребутнул, нашел в файлике /tmp/srabotalo текст "ОК" жду...
<Niketa> скажите а для виртуал бокса надо ставить какие нить дополнения чтоб я с хоста убунты смог лазить в гостевую та что в виртуал боксе
<Niketa>  ?
<Niketa> просто даже общие папки хз как делать.мне бы и общей папки хватило
<Niketa> да и как в винде в конфиг разрешения экрана подправить ? хочу выставить дургое.а его в свойствах экрана нету
<polyakstar> Niketa: подключи диск с дополнениями к гостевой ОС и установи их. Для венды это будет как обычные дрова
<Niketa> а де взять эти дополнения ?
<mva> где-то в /usr/share/virtualbox
<polyakstar> Niketa: в виртуалбоксе вестимо. там в меню есть пунктик что-то типа установить дополнения. он сам скачает и подключит винде в виртуальный CD-ROm как диск
<Niketa> нету такого.а это во всех виртул боксах ? а то мож версию не ту взял
<polyakstar> Niketa: в Sun-овской точно есть. может ты ose ставил?
<Niketa> а как узанть ?
<Niketa> Oracle VM VirtualBox
<Niketa> или не то ?
<Flowers> привет. Как узнать на сколько бан на форуме?
<Flowers> неделя? :)
<andersen> может ose?
<Niketa> а как узанть ? я не понимаю этой абривиатуры
<andersen> справка - > о программе
<nexusreglog> дня всем
<nexusreglog> по теме плюшек
<andersen> Open Source Edition = OSE. там вроде ограничения есть
<nexusreglog> как при separate x screen сделать разные обои на мониторы?
<[koshka]> привет
<skai> [koshka]: здравствуй здравствую:))
<[koshka]> skai: здравствуй )
<skai> че как оно?
<[koshka]> норм)
<[koshka]> а твое как ?
<skai> ну завтра вторую пятницу отучится надо будет
<tonius> кажись сработало
<tonius> mva спасибо)
<mva> =)
<mva> u'r welcomed
<tonius> конечно было бы лучше, еслибы это в каком-нить конфиге правилось
<tonius> но так тоже ничего
<skai> вот так сидишь.спокоен.ничего не предвещает беды.и тут...пинг таймаут
<NoNick> провайдер гамно значит
<NoNick> я весь день сижу без провалов
<skai> NoNick: мегафон жеж:)жпрс чтоб его
<NoNick> угадал =) точно гамно
<skai> лучше мтс и теле2 по крайней мере.те в общаге вообще не ловят инет
<Zerox_Neron> привет всем
<NoNick> лучше эзернет провайдер
<NoNick> привет
<skai> NoNick: ктож спорит кто лучше.жду когда они подключат
<Zerox_Neron> убунтоиды, выручайте))
<Zerox_Neron> нужна помосчь с грубом
<Zerox_Neron> не запускает он винду
<andersen> не видит винду?
<Zerox_Neron> видит
<Zerox_Neron> но когда врубаю просто _ мигает
<Zerox_Neron> как когда переключаешься на пустой x-сервер
<andersen> update ему делал?
<Zerox_Neron> делал
<Zerox_Neron> и не раз
<andersen> тогда это проблемы 'ь' видимо
<Zerox_Neron> эээ
<Zerox_Neron> м
<Zerox_Neron> чоэто?
<skai> Zerox_Neron: проблема мелкого и мягкого:)
<andersen> мелкий и мягкий же
<Zerox_Neron> ...
<Zerox_Neron> че делать ты мне скажи, мелкий и мягкий
<skai> Zerox_Neron: удаляй ее и все будет нормально
<Zerox_Neron> дада
<Zerox_Neron> мне нужно винт отремонтировать
<Zerox_Neron> и удалю нах
<Zerox_Neron> а винт из винты ремонтируется
<andersen> или к примеру посмотри grub.default, что там про ь написано
<Zerox_Neron> из винды
<Zerox_Neron> так
<Zerox_Neron> про какое нах ь? чо это?
<andersen> 'ь' - мелкий & мягкий
<Zerox_Neron> да я блин понял
<skai> Zerox_Neron: во первых успокойся.не можешь - купи валерьянки.
<Zerox_Neron> skai: да я спокоен вроде
<andersen> grub.cfg глянь
<skai> Zerox_Neron: твои сообщения это опровергают
<andersen> что там написано
<Zerox_Neron> skai: ..
<Zerox_Neron> andersen: путь?
<andersen> yes
<jillsmitt> кто юзает переключение раскладки по ALT+SHIFT?
<mva> о/
<andersen> /dev/sdX или что там
<andreymal> [jillsmitt 12:21]
<andreymal> » кто юзает переключение раскладки по ALT+SHIFT?
<andreymal> Я
<Zerox_Neron> я...
<andersen> это же неудобно
<jillsmitt> вы все козлы
<[koshka]> ахаха
<andersen> :-D
<jillsmitt> это пытка, а вы мазахисты
<mva> :)
<Zerox_Neron> andersen: а как удобнее?
<Zerox_Neron> издеваюцо
<andersen> ctrl+shift
<skai> jillsmitt: тебя покусали, земляк?
<andreymal> Мне удобно
<[koshka]> shift+ctrl
<Zerox_Neron> не знам, привыкли
<Zerox_Neron> мы другими пальцами переключаем
 * skai p.s. ме юзает капс в качестве переключалки.удобно и кнопка не лежит мертвым грузом
<Zerox_Neron> я ваще справой стороны
<jillsmitt> skai: нет, я прочувствовал глупокую мысль садиста, позволяюещего в различных системах ALT+SHIFT для перключения раскладки
<andreymal> А еще удобней - специальной кнопкой на клавиатуре  :-D
<mva> skai, на капс удобнее compose key ;)
<jillsmitt> самое удобное - winkey
<jillsmitt> она все равно без дела везде
<Zerox_Neron> кто капс юзает вместо шифта
<skai> mva: чет композ кей не юзал ни разу.так что ...:)
<Zerox_Neron> ?
<mva> skai, ну, это уж ссзб ☺
<skai> jillsmitt: у мну super замес альта для управления окнами
<skai> mva: ну зачем она мне?:)
<jillsmitt> в общем не дай бог с привычкой альтшифта сунуться в офтоп
<mva> ☺
<mva> skai, ☣☮⌘☎♫✡☯
<skai> mva: ты кроме понтоваться смайликами и всякими симовлами можешь пользу придумать?:)практическую
<mva> 2²=4¹
<mva> да
<mva> понтование символами
<Zerox_Neron> )))
<mva> а не поиск их в таблицах
<mva> когда надо написать формулу
<skai> и в чем практический смысл?если я символами пользуюсь...ну никогда:)
<Zerox_Neron> альт?
<Zerox_Neron> andersen: мб grub.conf?
<mva> Zerox_Neron, ты помнишь коды всех юникодных символов?
<mva> skai, ТВОИ проблемы же
<Zerox_Neron> mva: не оч :D
<andersen> Zerox_Neron: а может быть.
<Zerox_Neron> точнее не помню
<skai> mva: кстати да.учить коды символов, чтобы раз в год попонтоваться - это ССЗБ:)
<mva> skai, я, вот, например, могу спокойно писать греческими буквами
<mva> без поиска их кодов
<mva> skai, это к Zerox_Neron
<mva> это он предлагает учить коды
<skai> mva: ну это твоиж нужды:)кому тут надо еще гречиским языком писать то:)
<Zerox_Neron> mva: не предлагал я
<skai> mva: ну это ты на то, что мне нафиг не нужен композ кей сказал 15:24:20             mva | skai, ну, это уж ссзб ☺
<mva> и?
<mva> а коды тут при чем?
<skai> mva: и какое злобное буратино, если мне не жолодно ни харко от этой клавиши?:)это совсем не ссзб :)
<Zerox_Neron> andersen: прямо сюда кидать груб сфг?
<Zerox_Neron> или только по винде?
<andersen> paste.ubuntu.com
<mva> Zerox_Neron, да. И получишь по ушам
<mva> сразу как кинешь
<Zerox_Neron> mva: )))
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Zerox_Neron about paste
<ubuntuhelp> Zerox_Neron, please see my private message
<Zerox_Neron> ссыль?
<Zerox_Neron> давать?
<skai> Zerox_Neron: ytn
<Zerox_Neron> цыц))
<Zerox_Neron> я не с тобой разговариваю
<skai> Zerox_Neron: нет.мы сами угадаем.либастрал как раз обновили
<Zerox_Neron> andersen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/530587/ только по винде
<Zerox_Neron> skai: да вы крутые ребята)
<Zerox_Neron> andersen: вот чо хотел еще сказать...ща
<andersen> а фиг знает. у меня так же. так что-это проблемы у 'ь'
<skai> слушай.давно я вендов не видел, но вроде всегда же было hd(0,#) а не hd(0,msdos#)
<Zerox_Neron> это груб мутит
<Zerox_Neron> я сюда не лазил
<skai> Zerox_Neron: попробуй сменить и перезагрузится в нее
<Zerox_Neron> ща
<Zerox_Neron> какая там прога, чтобы диски смотреть?
<mva> никакая
<Zerox_Neron> информацию о жестаках
<skai> fdisk -l
<mva> проги в венде
<Zerox_Neron> да ладно
<mva> а тут fdisk и blkid
<Zerox_Neron> /dev/sda2            2439       14594    97635329    5  Расширенный
<Zerox_Neron> оно?
<Zerox_Neron> хотя кого я спрашиваю
<Zerox_Neron> и не правильно эта было
<Zerox_Neron> нашол
<Zerox_Neron> /dev/sda5 значит (0,5) ??
 * skai хочет стукнуть кого нибудь.неделю ловил бегающий битый пиксель на мониторе.думал ноут плохой.пока не обратил внимание, что это в влц при скрытии мыши остается от нее один чтоб его пиксель!
<mva> Zerox_Neron, нет
<skai> Zerox_Neron: либо да, либо 0,4
<mva> Zerox_Neron, не факт далеко
<skai> я не помню там счет с нуля или с 1
<mva> если в системе есть IDE, то они будут в начале, скорее всего
<Zerox_Neron> с нуля
<mva> а потом уже sata
<Zerox_Neron> это IDE
<Zerox_Neron> единсвтенный
<Zerox_Neron> более нету
<[koshka]> тьфу бред какой то
<skai> [koshka]: че такого?
<mva> [koshka], ня?
<SergeyIT> [koshka], не смотри, просыпайся
<[koshka]> та я уже почти проснулась) даже кофе попила
<skai> SergeyIT: ыпч товарищ
<[koshka]> но с этим gdm не догоняю)
<Zerox_Neron> пашол в ребут
<Zerox_Neron> полный пи*дейшин
<mva> @kick Zerox_Neron NO OBSCENCE HERE!!!
<Zerox_Neron> ок кэп
<andersen> а жив ли паскаль на линуксе? (это я как "есть ли жизнь на марсе" спросил)(=
<jillsmitt> mva: на протяжении многих веков на руси, включая даже 19ый век, слово из 5 букв, существительное, одушевленное, женского рода, 3его склонения
<Zerox_Neron> freepascal
<jillsmitt> тип склонения 8е^
<jillsmitt> по классификации Зализняка
<jillsmitt> использовалось всеми, вплоть до священников церкви
<jillsmitt> и не являлось матерным
<jillsmitt> означает женщину легкого поведения, шлюху
<SergeyIT>  andersen, жив - лазарус
<mva> и?
<jillsmitt> использовалось в переписке патриарха и царицы
<mva> jillsmitt, ничего, что изначально оно греческого происхождения и применялось к мужчине
<mva> ?
<jillsmitt> с приходом советской власти составили список слов, которые употреблять нельзя
<Zerox_Neron> :D
<mva> и что?
<mva> мне насрать ка коно было раньше
<Zerox_Neron> не правильно
<mva> я живу сегодняшним днём, а не позавчерашним
<Zerox_Neron> накакать надо говорить
<jillsmitt> mva: то греческое было из 5 букв
<jillsmitt> я говорю про слово дожившее до нас
<jillsmitt> так вот
<skai> jillsmitt: правила у нас основываются не на 19 веке, а на современных нормах приличия
<jillsmitt> skai: да да
<jillsmitt> так вот
<AlbertR|alt> подскжите, у меня был скомпилированный ffmpeg в /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg после обновления из репозитория там ffmpeg убился инсталлятором и положился в /usr/bin/ffmpeg, но когда в консоли даю комманду ffmpeg он пытается запуститься из /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg где поправить чтоб вызывался
<AlbertR|alt> правильный путь?
<Zerox_Neron> ээээм
<Zerox_Neron> ну ты извращенец
<jillsmitt> если власть запретит слово линукс, вы тоже будете банить всех тут за его употребление?
<Zerox_Neron> не запретииит :D
<jillsmitt> я думал примеры слепого следования кем-то писанных бумажек давно в прошлом
<jillsmitt> будьте свободными
<Zerox_Neron> летите!
<Zerox_Neron> вы сободны!
<Zerox_Neron> :D
<mva> @mode +q jillsmitt
<mva> иди работай
<mva> :)
<sharikoff> AlbertR|alt: симлинк сделай
<andersen> AlbertR|alt: path
<mva> AlbertR|alt, покажи вывод whereis ffmpeg
<mva> andersen, sharikoff, а вы молчите
<mva> :)
<mva> @mode -q jillsmitt
<sharikoff> =)
<andersen> mva: я вообще стараюсь помочь альберту
<jillsmitt> у меня заслуженный перекур
<andersen> заслуженный перекур россии?
<Zerox_Neron> да ладно вам
<AlbertR|alt> iushakov@ws-02:~/ffmpeg$ whereis ffmpeg
<AlbertR|alt> ffmpeg: /usr/bin/ffmpeg /usr/share/ffmpeg /usr/share/man/man1/ffmpeg.1.gz
<mva> ну и всё ок
<mva> перелогинься и будет всё ок
<sharikoff> http://disk.yes.ru/file/qpwmhqsh
<sharikoff> берите
<AlbertR|alt> а, ок, спасибо
<sharikoff> мне не жалко
<Malamut> День добрый! Скажите, у кого-нить в данный момент работает gmail в Opera?
 * sharikoff давно не юзает оперу.. у нее постоянные косяки какие то в новых версиях
<Malamut> )) Ну да, есть такое. Но удобно всё равно.
<sharikoff> удобно - это имхо хром
<jillsmitt> нее
<jillsmitt> удобно это ФФ, быстро - хром
<sharikoff> 5 балоф за юзабельность
<Malamut> а всё вместе - опера))
<jillsmitt> как там проект интернет сервера встроеного в браузер у оперы? =)
 * andreymal юзает оперу
<Malamut> я для хрома не нашёл нормального управления мышью аки в опере
<sharikoff> фф -это када надо зайти в какой нть сбербанк или типа того
<Malamut> jillsmitt, отлично
<Malamut> всё работает
<jillsmitt> Malamut: для его запуска нужно запускать оперу?
<rapidsp> кстати, а кроме ФФ никто больше смарткартами не умеет работать?
<sharikoff> да
<Malamut> конечно))
<sharikoff> люди
<sharikoff> среди вас есть те кто работал с bgp?
<sharikoff> или ospf
<rapidsp> к опере еще б смарткарты прикрутили - ваще щастье будет
<sharikoff> вопрос такой
<sharikoff> нужно физически втыкаться в прова или достаточно инета
 * jillsmitt проверю ка я nvidia-260.19.21-1
<sharikoff> вобщем как не крути
<jillsmitt> вот он весь ваш хром с его недокачивающейся закачкой
<sharikoff> вебкит рулит
<jillsmitt> придется 15 минут сидеть
<sharikoff> начиная с кдешного браузера и заканчивая хромом
<jillsmitt> конкверор хороший да...
<sharikoff> я тока правда юзал его еще в 3 ветке
<sharikoff> щас не знаю чо там с ним накрутили
<Zerox_Neron> походу это реально дело ь
<andreymal> Кстати насчет кде, его можно установить на убунту с диска кубунты?
<sharikoff> ну да наверное
<NoNick> а из репы не катит ?
<sharikoff> добавь диск как репу
<andreymal> Не катит
<sharikoff> да и ставь скок влезет
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/23262/01edc6f6
<andreymal> Если бы катило, я бы убунту года два назад поставил бы :)
<andreymal> Добавлял, что-то не катит
<andreymal> Или руки кривые :)
<mva> да
<SergeyIT> andreymal, здоровая самокритика это хорошо )
<andreymal> У меня ее избыток)
<andreymal> [mva 13:17]
<andreymal> » да
<andreymal> Что да? Руки кривые?
<andreymal> Или это не мне? :)
<jillsmitt> да
<andreymal> Что да?  %)
<[koshka]> да!
<[koshka]> )
<jillsmitt> словом да можно сказать все что угодно
<jillsmitt> можно даже задать вопрос
<jillsmitt> да?
<SergeyIT> может голосование устроить?
<SergeyIT> кто - да, тому войс; кто - нет, того кикнуть )
<[koshka]> так сразу пол чата кикнуть можно
 * mva почесал [koshka]
<mva> как успехи?
<jillsmitt> SergeyIT: если бы эти войсы можно было сдать как бутылки, я бы давно уже открыл свой лунапарк с блекджеком и шлюхами
<[koshka]> mva: мрр) все хорошо
<[koshka]> qt4 ща поставлю
<SergeyIT> [koshka], а ты крутая! )
 * Nebulosa вчера поставил qt5, так то!
<mva> Nebulosa, врунишка
<andersen> 4.7.1 вчера вышел?
<Nor8> Кто напомнит, пакет cups нужен вообще, если нет принтера?
<SergeyIT> Nor8, а в pdf печатать?
<Nebulosa> ну.. pdf печатать, не?
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Нет вообще принтера, зачем и на чем печатать?
<SergeyIT> Nor8, картинки в pdf иногда полезно иметь - но это личное дело...
<Nor8> SergeyIT: При чем здесь пдф, мне что, нужен этот пакет, чтобы картинки пдф смотреть на мониторе!?
<Nor8> Все и без него работает на ура!
<Nor8> Так нужен этот пакет или смело удалить его можно, без последствий для функционала и безопасности?
<rapidsp> есть подозрение что он зависимостями полсистемы с собой утянет
<SergeyIT> Nor8, удали - потом расскажешь
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Уже удалил, без всяких зависимостей. Но настойчиво предлагает его заново поставить при обновлении, потому и спрашиваю, нужен он, или нет!
<SergeyIT> Nor8, тогда расследуй - зачем он нужен, и нам расскажешь
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: :) может быть
<Nor8> SergeyIT: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ru/maverick/cups
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Для информации тебе, может связь с пдф найдешь
<himik> народ, у кого-нибудь были проблемы с сервером российской федерации в качестве источника для обновления?
<Zerox_Neron> о_О
<mva> каким из?
<mva> их овер9000 в рашке
<mva> "типаофициальный" — яндекс, например
<himik> типа который по-умолчанию в источинке приложений
<Zerox_Neron> оП! лалайла
<Zerox_Neron> у меня не было
<Zerox_Neron> бум разбирацо с окнами
<Zerox_Neron> и  грубом
<himik> а у меня сейчас опять с ним косяк, пытается скачать новые пакеты, и в цикл уходит... после 2867-й попытки говорит сервер не доступен )
<andersen> да. яндекс-зеркало виснет иногда-до него не достучаться
<himik> понятненько
<SergeyIT> Адмиральский час
<brestows> кто у нас тут самый умный?
<andreymal> Не я
<brestows> ну вот :(
<andreymal> Хотя в школе все так считают(
<brestows> тогда тебе вопрос на 5 баллов, где сохраняются сообщения то Notify-OSD
<andreymal> Не знаю :)
<andreymal> Скачай исходники и посмотри :-D
<brestows> садись два балла :)
<andreymal> Но подозреваю что в логах :)
<[koshka]> самый умный - гугл
<[koshka]> ))
<romanbailey> $HOME/.cache/notify-osd.log
<romanbailey> это предположение)
<brestows> romanbailey: оно верно :)
<SergeyIT> [koshka] гугл не умный - он сплетник
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: тогда ему надо поставить кляп!
<[koshka]> Offoffoff: !
<SergeyIT> [koshka], кляп всяко лучше клизьмы ))
<andersen> еще лучше файрвол
<SergeyIT> а почему адмиральский час длится около 2-х часов ?
<SergeyIT> или широка страна...
<[koshka]> все ж таки надо сделать какую то гадость
<W-00> Как сделать папку доступной для другой учетной записи?
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: ня!
<parfux> няяя
<parfux> права поменяй
<CheshaNeko> ^_^
<SergeyIT> [koshka], поменяй все пароли и забудь )
<sonorus> lj,hsq ltym
<sonorus> Добрый день
<sonorus> тока что прочел что в 11.04 не будет гнома печаль...
<sonorus> ктонить unity использует ? удобный менеджер?
<romanbailey> видимо никто)
<greywalk> привет
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: ну это сильно уже большая гадость )
<[koshka]> привет
<sonorus> а почему от гнома отказались?
<W-00> да к стати какой более менее нормальный файловый менеджер?
<rapidsp> gnome-terminal
<SergeyIT>  [koshka], а чего мелочиться ;)
<parfux> midnight commander
<parfux> unity - меного глюгов
<SergeyIT> W-00: krusader
<parfux> использую tinit2
<parfux> счас скриншот залью
<greywalk> вопрос по убунту 10.10 - не могу запустить ntfs-config tool чтобы монтировались ntfs разделы при старте системы - просит пароль (при gksu тоже самое), но не стартует приложение..... каким еще образом я могу прописать, чтобы разделы ntfs монтировались при загрузке сист
<greywalk> емы?
<skai> ыпч
<skai> к
<skai> greywalk: а ты раскладку переключал?а капс вырублен?
<greywalk> skai: раскладка - en, капс вырублен
<W-00> gnome-commander как? (по моему угловастый)
<parfux> http://savepic.net/182107.htm
<andreymal> Воткнул диск с кубунтой, и как отсюда кеды достать?
<andreymal> Всякие пакеты есть, а кде нету
<parfux> fstab
<parfux> тудапиши
<parfux> счас скажу что
<parfux> /dev/sda5 /media/data ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<mva> parfux, упоролся чтоли?
<parfux> почему?
<mva> andreymal, apt-cdrom add <...>
<andreymal> mva, уже
<andreymal> Синоптик сам увидел
<andreymal> А кде нету
<mva> parfux, 1) какое отношение имеет fstab к диску с пакетами? 2) какое отношение ntfs-3g имеет к диску с пакетами?
<rapidsp> )
<mva> andreymal, apt-get install kubuntu desktop
<greywalk> parfux: сейчас попробую
<parfux> нуууу читай лог
<andreymal> mva, не удалось найти пакет кубунту, не удалось найти пакет десктоп :)
<mva> andreymal, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rapidsp> дефис забыл
<andreymal> mva, в интернет тогда лезет
<mva> sudo $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list
<rapidsp> andreymal: ты на убунту?
<mva> и поставь зеркало на диске выше в списке
<andreymal> rapidsp, угу
<rapidsp> andreymal: я б в таком случае не стал бы ставить kubuntu-desktop
<andreymal> rapidsp, а че?
<rapidsp> отторжение будет
<andreymal> Мда
<rapidsp> не знаю успешных случаев, ченить да отвалится
<skai> mva: ну я бы уже наверное на твоем месте догадался, что установленные кеди и пакеты для установки - разные вещи;)
<mva> skai, ЩИТО?
<mva> на диске там должны быть пакеты
<mva> ему пол дян об этом твержят
<andreymal> mva, угу вообще-то
<skai> mva: диск не резиновый
<parfux> блин, а вот тупой установкой  они не ставятс?
<skai> mva: не знаю как в вашем измерении, но в этой вселенной диски не обладают бесконечной емкостью, чтобы вместить в себя установленные кеди и пакеты для их установки:)
<parfux> какбэ долны
<mva> skai, а тебе не приходило в голову, что они могут быть в виде деб-пакетов а при установке системы накатываться?
<skai> mva: волшебная трава.очень волшебная.как по твоему набор деб пакетов при запуске лив сиди себя устанавливает в оперативку, чтобы запустить сессию кде?:)
<mva> 1) сам ты "лив"
<CheshaNeko> :(
<mva> 2) то, что лайв — отдельный сквошфс образ. абсолютно отдельный
<andreymal> mva, неа
<mva> да
<andreymal> Всё на одном диске вообще-то
<mva> и что?
<CheshaNeko> нет
<mva> andreymal, как это противоречит тому, что я сказал?
<andreymal> И места для пакетов нету :)
<skai> mva: ну вот глянь сколько весит сквошфс и сколько останется места под еще одну копию кед:)
<skai> повторюсь.в этой вселенной диски не безлимитные:)
<mva> не ещё одну
<skai> а "лив" - это транслит:)
<mva> хотя, не знаю, как у вас деб-пакеты
<mva> а у нас — пакеты с кедами весят менбше установленных
<mva> и таки [19:37:35] <skai>  а "лив" - это транслит:)
<mva> 1) опять фейл
<mva> там буква "е" ещё есть
<skai> mva: повторюсь в третий раз.19:36:46        skai | mva: ну вот глянь сколько весит сквошфс и сколько останется места под еще одну копию кед:)
<mva> 2) а мне пофиг, надо называть вещи своими именами
<parfux> мне кажется при установке копируется сквош, а потом накатываются пакеты
<parfux> но кде должно быть в сквоше
<jillsmitt> у меня в буке живет маленькая муха, в отсеке радиатора, она индустриальна
<CheshaNeko> mva: все же поняли
<mva> CheshaNeko, а тебя вообще, помнится, не спрашивали
<CheshaNeko> mva: что?
<mva> CheshaNeko, в смысле "не суйся в разговор взрослых дядек"
 * andreymal пошел
<parfux> стоп, в чем была проблема изначальная?
<CheshaNeko> mva: чсв перевалило доступный максимум?
<mva> CheshaNeko, нет. Просто кое-кто суётся в чужой разговор, когда не просят.
<CheshaNeko> mva: чужие разговоры ы привате, а тут они полностью открытые
<skai> кстати да.поддерживаю.
<parfux> +
<jillsmitt> - если нет компетенции
<skai> jillsmitt: и это говорит человек с историей про муху в отсеке радиатора?:))
<jillsmitt> хех
<jillsmitt> я покрайней мере выяснил где она живет
<parfux> мухи в отсеке радииатора это интересно и забавно
<parfux> мне понравилось
<jillsmitt> короче дело обстоит так
<jillsmitt> каждый раз она пролетает мимо моих глаз над руками, когда я набираю текст
<jillsmitt> она знает что я не перестану набирать из-за нее
<jillsmitt> и куда-то девается потом, так продолжается три дня
<jillsmitt> вот
<parfux> диклофосом в вентилятор
<jillsmitt> тогда я останусь совсем один
<mva> :)
<skai> jillsmitt: ты ей хоть имя дал?
<rapidsp> а если дихлофосом в нос? :)
<jillsmitt> да, надо придумать ей имя
<rapidsp> тогда точно один не останешься :)
<jillsmitt> Flashing Fly - новый релиз убунту 22.04
<skai> jillsmitt: был уже fiesty fawn
<skai> jillsmitt: назови ее Герман:)
<parfux> убунта с каждым релизом становится хуже
<parfux> ИМХО
<jillsmitt> это мы становимся лучше
<jillsmitt> и сообразительнее
<parfux> мэй би
<mva> parfux, закон сиквелов же
<parfux> дада
<greywalk> еще такой вопрос - после того, как я довил русскую раскладку, у меня появился значок клавиатуры в области уведомлений - как его убрать?
<skai> parfux: такие заявления субъективны и бездокозательны.всеобщее МХО
<rapidsp> просто мухи в радиаторах все умнее...
<mva> первая часть хорошая, вторая так себе, а третья - убожество
<mva> так всегда
<jillsmitt> она зашарила, радиатор тепленький
<parfux> ну узнай откуда там появляется значек
<parfux> узнай где он стартует и убери
<skai> jillsmitt: пусти архивировать урандом в дев/нулл в несколько потоков.пущай зажарится:)
<rapidsp> или убунту обнови
<parfux> посмотри в убунте "параметры->сеансы"
<parfux> значков разных 100500, а телепатию я в детсве забросил
<greywalk> parfux: а я знаю, откуда взялся значок - от тупизма и псевдо понимания, что есть удобство для пользователя, со стороны разработчиков. убунту 10,10 выглядит идиотически, имхо. хрень какая-то полудублирующаяся с чатами,
<greywalk> дебильный значок клавиатуры... но это так... не могу найти "сеансы" - у меня на англ. менюшка :(
<jillsmitt> проще относитесь к апокалипсису
<jillsmitt> его сможет остановить только испанский водопроводчик или физик-эксперементатор
<parfux> марио испанец?
<jillsmitt> почему бы и нет
<mva> вообще-то, он итальянец
<mva> :)
<jillsmitt> итальянский сантехник...
<jillsmitt> герой детства
<rapidsp> омг
<jillsmitt> два любимых героя - итальянский сантехник и палка из тетриса
<mva> :)))
<mva> да, палка рулит
<mva> :)
<jillsmitt> ее все ждут
<rapidsp> ну после мухи в радиаторе удивляться не стоит :)
<jillsmitt> однозначно
<jillsmitt> rapidsp: она действительно прикольная...
<rapidsp> верю :)
<rapidsp> да и трава наверн дорогая? :)
<jillsmitt> если бы трава решала все проблемы
<rapidsp> какая ж трава без мухи :)
<parfux> гугль незнает национальности марио
<jillsmitt> parfux: он лгал имиграционной полиции
<rapidsp> значит русский
<mva> =)
<mva> rapidsp, ну, вообще, имена обоих братьев (Марио и Луиджи) таки итальянские
<mva> из чего логично заключить, что они итальянцы
<parfux> а придуманы японцем
<mva> сверх того, сколько было пародий на марио - все на итальянского таки водопроводчика :)
<parfux> и полные имена "марио марио" и "луиджи марио"
<mva> =)
<jillsmitt> итальянцы наверное предпочитают не говорить об этом
<parfux> мне кажетмся он поляк
<mva> :)
<parfux> или швед
<jillsmitt> при этом 90% водопроводчиков в италии - узбеки
<parfux> а был бы он немцем
<parfux> был бы треш
<parfux> в национальных клечатх шорташ
<parfux> и с кружкй пива
<mva> а так же концовки на ?-4 уровнях были бы немного другие :)))
<jillsmitt> главари - участники группы rammstein
<jillsmitt> на последнем уровне сам тиль линдеман
<jillsmitt> огнем плюется
<jillsmitt> спаси клавишника
<mva> кстати
<mva> у марио ,помнится, две концовки
<mva> либо 4-4, либо перескакиваешь через 4-4 и тогда конец - 8-4
<mva> :)
<jillsmitt> mva: ты принцессу спасал?
<mva> да
<jillsmitt> mva: она с тобой живет?
<mva> :)
<mva> да
<rapidsp> это канал убунту? (С) :)
<mva> :)
<mva> @voice
<mva> @voice jillsmitt
<mva> @voice parfux
<[Dmitry]1> Я вас всех зобаню.
<rapidsp> )))
 * rapidsp всех заложил :)
<Zerox_Neron> ну от и снова йа
<Offoffoff> http://www.stolica.ru/s/z1.pl?wizardcm..9588404=1 - это будет работать в Убунту?
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff, а рискнуть? Если что в будущих версиях будет работать
<Offoffoff> ну блин.. 5000 я могу и съесть
<SergeyIT> не вкусно (
<andersen> ehlo! (=
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, будет
<inkvizitor68sl> в линуксе работает всё
<inkvizitor68sl> вопрос в том как
<inkvizitor68sl> ээ
<inkvizitor68sl> http://lin4you.ru/2010/prosto-o-debian-e.html оО
<inkvizitor68sl> пост датирован 12 ноя 2010
<inkvizitor68sl> woody?
<inkvizitor68sl> 126 багов ддо релиза... ех ех  ех
<jillsmitt> дебиан...
<ZeVoluciON> дебиан!
<[koshka]> ня!
<jillsmitt> текущая стабильная версия дебиана еще на кде3?
<jillsmitt> боже, я сейчас вгляделся в надпись "кде3" пристальнее чем все разы до этого
<jillsmitt> и я прозрел
<andreymal> нафига irc айпи участников светит?
<razor96> спроси у разработчиков irc
<andreymal> а они вообще живы? :D
<razor96> :D не уверен
<razor96> кажись живой)
<razor96> только он фин
<SergeyIT> razor96, боишься, не заходи
<vir0id> [koshka] кысь кысь кысь кысь
<andreymal> а че форум вечно растягивается где-то до 1600 пикселей в длину? у меня всего-то 1280...
<SergeyIT> vir0id, гляди, цапнет, она на гадость настроилась )
<SergeyIT> andreymal, чтобы все влезли )
<andreymal> SergeyIT: так у меня как раз нифига не влазает)
<vir0id> SergeyIT а чего это она так настроилась?
<SergeyIT> vir0id, не в курсе, может влияние лунного света...
<vir0id> SergeyIT ну тогда я сбегаю за валериянкой
<SergeyIT> vir0id, думаю, это опасно для жизни
<[koshka]> так )
<vir0id> скорее для варерьянки. А я тем временем удрать смогу
<vir0id> [koshka] как?
<[koshka]> про гадость это было адресовано компу ))
<[koshka]> а точнее убунте :D
<[koshka]> vir0id: мяу)
<vir0id> [koshka] А как они твой комп обгадила?
<vir0id> она*
<SergeyIT> если 10.10 - то и гадать не надо
<[koshka]> не,10.04
<vir0id> SergeyIT ну... у меня 10.10 нетбук едишен. Поэтому я даже не догадываюсь
<[koshka]> вот так вот люди, в Сургуте нету специалистов по линуксу
<vir0id> есть кыся
<vir0id> это ты
<[koshka]> я не с той попы )
<[koshka]> я с Крыма ))
<vir0id> ыыы
<vir0id> извинтиляюсь, забыл
<[koshka]> а самый лучший препод там, в какой то школе, сказал что виндовс рулит а линукс нет))
<mva> http://xkcd.ru/416/
<mva> :))
<[koshka]> типа школы будут переводить на линукс у них)
<[koshka]> из за того что бесплатное ПО
<vir0id> хорошая попа значит
<jlewka1> [koshka], это там где он сказал что на линуксе нет граф. редакторов?)
<jlewka1> а разве не все школы хотят перевести?
<vir0id> как это все?
<jlewka1> а не все?
<vir0id> Не уверен
<vir0id> [koshka] этому дяде(преподу), очень сильно хочется бороться с вирусами, покупать лицензии с ключами на антивирусы и вообще, пошлять за ось
<vir0id> ну нравится ему, рука волосатая
<ZeVoluciON> если он ценит чужой труд, то почему и нет
<vir0id> он ценит то, за что он платит
<vir0id> ну... может даже не свои деньги
<vir0id> Это тоже самое, если я приду в магазин, куплю по случайности просроченные кефир, выпью его и скажу - какой же он был вкусный.
<[koshka]> jlewka1: ага ) там
<imax1> привет! такой вопрос, как настроить локальную сеть.. основная ось ubuntu гостевая - win xp (virtualbox)
<artus> чем те нат не нравитцо?
<SergeyIT> imax1 убей хр
<imax1>  artus:тем, что гостевая ось не пингуется из основной.
<artus> ну значит так настраиваеш)
<[koshka]> они придут в вузы и скажут что знают линукс и они будут лохами хД
<[koshka]> вот как
<[koshka]> какой умный препод то
<SergeyIT>  [koshka], в любом случае лохами будут
<artus> imax1: файл настройки сеть ) и там адрес адаптера )
<imax1> что за файл?
<artus> imax1: ну в вбоксе
<imax1> ну я понял, как называется
<imax1> там много файлов
<artus> imax1: блин.. запусти вбокс
<imax1> запустил
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: вот и так думаю
<skai> ыпч
<[koshka]> мяу
<[koshka]> )
<skai> [koshka]: здорово товарищ:)
 * [koshka] спрятала skai в мешок
 * skai не влезет.размах крыльев в 25 метров излишне громоздкий
<Nor8> Кто скажет, нужен пакет cups, если нет принтера или можно удалить его?
<jlewka1> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/os/107939/ п-ц смешно))) история с Поповом их нечему не научила..)
<Nor8> jlewka1: Да там лобби от микрософт + неграмотность
<jlewka1> наверно
<artus> skai: zzz
<[koshka]> Nor8: ты же спрашивал уже
<skai> artus: спишь?
<artus> skai: не )) жужжжжу )
 * skai достал мухобойку и пригрозил artus
<Nor8> [koshka]: Спасибо, кэп! Спрошу еще разок.
<skai> [koshka]: видишь:)ты все же он;):))
<[koshka]> мля
<skai> [koshka]: да.я упорный в своих убеждениях:)можешь даже сказать - упоротый:)
<skai> [koshka]: ну хорошо. ты она.довольна:)
<jillsmitt> ой цирк... полоз - это змея, для которой укус человека является смертельным
<[koshka]> довольна )
<Nor8>  jillsmitt: Полозы разные бывают
<jillsmitt> Nor8: хочешь об этом поговорить?
<Nor8>  jillsmitt: А ты готов?)))
<jillsmitt> мой приват всегда рад выслушать человека, который хочет поговорить о полозах
<jillsmitt> а я тебе о своей мухе расскажу
<skai> о=аллилуя.они вспомнили о привате:)
<jillsmitt> она у меня в радиаторном отсеке компа живет
<SergeyIT> skai, а что это такое? (
<jillsmitt> разные полозы... радиаторные мухи линуксоидов... #ubuntu-ru...
<alexandr> хай всем!!!!!!!
<SergeyIT> нэ хай
<alexandr> проблемка у меня,вообщем как узнать какие мне кодеки подобрать надо для видео на убунте?
<jillsmitt> mva: http://volkswagen.msk.ru/images/repair2/86478_01.jpg
<[Raiden]> в плейерах обычн овидно чем пожато
<jillsmitt> mva: ты не поверишь
<SergeyIT> alexandr, ставь все
<[Raiden]> в мплейер из консоли, в смплейер
 * jillsmitt не одинок больше
<alexandr> как их все ставить то?
<[Raiden]> фиг знает как в других
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras - например так
<[Raiden]> или руками ) gstreamer-* разные и т.д.
<jillsmitt> разве уба не говорит о возможности установки кодеков сразу?
<SergeyIT> jillsmitt, на хорошее мухи не садятся
<[Raiden]> jillsmitt: зависит от плейера
<jillsmitt> SergeyIT: уверен, летом, пока ты спишь, на тебя тоже садятся мухи
<SergeyIT> jillsmitt, только комары!
<uburuntu> народ, подскажите очень простой компилятор паскаля, кроме fpc
<alexandr> терминал говорит мне то что не удалось найти пакет ubuntu-extras
<[Raiden]> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<skai> skai:
<skai> кто нить хайлайтните мну
<SergeyIT> uburuntu, что значит простой?
<uburuntu> привет, skai
 * skai ♫
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Скажи ка, друк, нужен cups, если принтера нет?
<uburuntu> без заморочек=0
<[Raiden]> думаю нет
<skai> uburuntu: сенкс.робит хайлайт
<[Raiden]> но не думаю что снос купса что-то изменит
<[Raiden]> в лучшую сторону
<SergeyIT> skai, сбацай мурку
<jillsmitt> SergeyIT: ...незнание, не освобождает...
<jillsmitt> SergeyIT: это могло произойти
<skai> SergeyIT: че?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не изменит, кроме того, что система не слушает инет. Вот только он настойчиво предлагает его заново поставить
 * skai ♫
<skai> ясно.этот плагин не пашет
 * skai np: KoЯn - Let's Do This Now
<skai> а вот этот - робит
<alexandr> он мне говорит то что неверная операция ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SergeyIT> skai, нот мало для мурки
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Твой любимый киногерой Промокашка?
<alexandr> как все кодеки то установить то в 10.10
<SergeyIT> Nor8, Чебурашка
<Nor8> alexandr: руками через центр приложений
<alexandr> и как тама называется то это вся
<Nor8> alexandr: Догадайся с трех раз
<[Raiden]> примерно так: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<alexandr> кодеки наверно чтоль?
<[Raiden]> )
<alexandr> аааааааа,понял
<[Raiden]> хотя так может не совсем все.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Всяк не всё)))
<favt> äÏÂÒÏÇÏ ×ÓÅÍ.
<ubuntuhelp> favt! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<skai-falkorr> полностью поддерживаю favt :) особенно в части ×ÓÅÍ. ;)
<Nor8> )))
<korvin> =)
<skai-falkorr> за душу трогает.
<korvin> да...
<korvin> фавт, он такой
<SergeyIT> у него кои8 похоже дПВТПЗП ЧУЕН
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: не.не похоже на кои8
<skai-falkorr> у мну по крайней мере символы какие то прибалтийские алфавиты юзают:)
<korvin> SergeyIT: у него кривые руки похоже
<skai-falkorr> вообще как он в вичате добился не ютф кодировки...
<Gaga_rin> драааасти
<SergeyIT> ку
<skai-falkorr> Gaga_rin: поехалиии:))
<Gaga_rin> о прив прив
<skai-falkorr> Gaga_rin: у тя случаем не ноут?
<Gaga_rin> случаем ноут
<Gaga_rin> щивоу у тебя неработает?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, похже на кои - у меня восприняло как 1251 - все русские буквы
<skai-falkorr> Gaga_rin: и как в клд последнем обещанные энергосберегающие функции выглядят?помогает?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: у мну не русские отображаются.так что мне кажется что не кои
<Gaga_rin> skai-falkorr: незнаю, я от розетки  дальше чем на горшок нехожу
<[koshka]> ))
<SergeyIT> Gaga_rin, с буком ходишь? )
<korvin> =)))
<Gaga_rin> конечно.
<Alex[web]> Всем привет!
<Gaga_rin> угу
<uburuntu> ку
<skai-falkorr> Gaga_rin: блинский.а я вот каждый день по кучи часов от аккумуля робю.тут держит 4 часа на 36 ядре.три на 35.вот в клд интересует.трацевский анансировал вроде энергосбережение оптимизированное
<skai-falkorr> Alex[web]: что сломал?
<[Raiden]> минт 10 релизнуло
<Alex[web]> Как можно установить убунту без привода?
<Gaga_rin> у мну больше 2 вообще никогда не держало
<uburuntu> через ЮСБ
<[Raiden]> с флэшки
<Gaga_rin> пока небыл новый
<Gaga_rin> Alex[web]: unetbootin
<uburuntu> с флэшки, т.е.
<skai-falkorr> Gaga_rin: ну смотря что за ноут и что за батарея
<SergeyIT> Gaga_rin, пацаны, 6 часов
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: бойан:)новость уже несколько часов висит:))
<[Raiden]> ) простите
<Gaga_rin> щивоу за новость ? я чтото пропустил?
<skai-falkorr> обновы на апдейт манагер релизнули:)
<Gaga_rin> а пнятно
<Nor8> Следы бозона Хиггса нашли, возрадуемся за большой коллайдер ;-)
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: дефолт или оптимизировал?батарея емкости какой?ноут али нетбук?
<Gaga_rin> Nor8: пруф
<Nor8> Gaga_rin: гугль
<Gaga_rin> Nor8: пруф давай грю
<Gaga_rin> skai-falkorr: но с кед думаю убегу. надоели.
<Nor8>  Gaga_rin: http://gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2010/11/12/n_1570487.shtml
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, нетбук sansung N210, все дефолтное. (В вин обещано 8 часов).
<Gaga_rin> отдуши
<[Raiden]> таймаут окрытия страницы минта. Видимо реально популярен )
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ну на моем обещали 3-4 часа.на венде не пробовал, в бунте с 36 - 4 честных часа
<Nor8> Была статья как увеличить время работы батарейки под Убунту
<SergeyIT> и на форуме обсуждение есть
<skai-falkorr> тысячи их.статей этих.бесполезны чуть более чем полностью
<Alex[web]> Где можно скачать образ для флешки?
<andreymal> Alex[web]: из диска создать
<Alex[web]> какой утилитой?
<[koshka]> http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/21/ubuntu_usb_%D0%B8_usb_%D1%84%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%B0
<[Dmitry]> dd
<[Raiden]> образ тот же самый. На флешку можно развернуть из самой убунты или с лайва. Либо попробуй unetbootin
<[Raiden]> он есть под винду
<[Raiden]> ваще моЖно и по сети поставить, но это сам гугли и несколько сложнее
<Alex[web]> dd if=/mnt/d/iso.iso of=/sdb1, как-то так?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, можно танковую АКБ поставить...
<DenPal1> dd - dead disk :)
<[Raiden]> Alex[web]: можно и так, хотя в меню система есть создавалка графическая
<Alex[web]> <[Raiden]> у меня федора 13 стоит, какой прогой графической можно создать?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: и как я буду носить ее?мой ноут весит всего 1.5кг с батареей.а танковой АКБ будет вешать наверное пару центнеров
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, так танк носить и будет )
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: а где я танк буду держать?комната в общаге небольшая слишком
<[Raiden]> DenPal1: или destroy disk ^)
<Buhack> )))
<Buhack> dump disk?
<DenPal1>  я благодаря это dd на линукс и пересел :)
<DenPal1> решил потестить диск на скорость чтения....
<Buhack> кто на федоре?
<Buhack> <Alex[web]> ты?
<[Raiden]> думаю тебе лучше спросить на канале федоры
<SergeyIT> Buhack, о сексе здесь нельзя
<korvin> Buhack: Darkwing Duck же!
<Buhack> ))
<DenPal1> а потом на скорость записи... (ну где мозги были) ну и записал 200 Мб сырцов на рабочий хард
<DenPal1> потом неделю востанавливал :) и забыл винду востновить ...
 * skai-falkorr добился от момеда корректной работы при смене блютус на провод(раньше если подключить телефон через провод не удалив профиль соединения через блютус - момед ханг апался при соединении).внимание вопрос: как я это сделал?
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> сделай копию системы )
<[Raiden]> хехе
<[Raiden]> упс
<[Raiden]> его нету
<Ekans25> Живой кто есть?
<mva> нет
<Ekans25> ужос
<mva> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<Ekans25> блин
<alexandr> всем спокойной ночи,я спать
<Ekans25> пытаюсь перебратся на бубунту с винды для работы со звуком (midi, аудиозаписать, синтез звука). имею 10.10 , emu 0202 (звуковуха) . с чего начать?
<[Raiden]> Незнаю, с гугления какой софт ест ьпод задачу
<mva> lmms
<mva> ну и так по мелочам
<Ekans25> софт уже изучил.  я так понял что мне alsa надо ставить сначала
<mva> нет
<mva> ALSA это звуоквая подсистема ядра
<mva> она в коробке
<Ekans25> а
<mva> не, конечно, есть возможность и поставить отдельно, но тогда она должнабыт выпиленна в ядре. А на такое редко идут.
<Ekans25>  я так понимаю мне надо jack полубому...
<mva> и такая возможность есть только в отличных от убунты бистрибутивах
<mva> ну, смотря что ты хочешь
<mva> jack лишь помогает маршрутизировать звук
<uburuntu> где найти плагин flashplayer-alternative?
<mva> ubuntuhelp, html5. Надоел уже.
<Ekans25> чтобы в реальном времени можно было звук править
<Raskollnikov> Добрый вечер. В ubuntu 10.10 иногда перестает работать центр приложений.   Пишет "Требуется установка ненадёжных пакетов
<Raskollnikov> Действие требует установки пакетов из недоверенных источников." и ничего не ставит. Интересно, из за чего это происходит?
<mva> Ekans25, "в реальном времени" может только QNX. Ниодна другая Операционная Система не может.
<[Raiden]> из за указанных источников без ключей
<[Raiden]> видимо
<[Raiden]> предлогаю юзать синаптик. там мньше иконок, но больше полезный функционал )
<Ekans25> mva: хм... это достоверная информация? насколько я гуглил я подобного не слышал
<mva> Ekans25, а вообще, это глупая затея. Того, что надо без опыта общения с Linux ты не получишь. Опыт общения приходит только со временем и чтением гугла, а не с чатами.
<mva> [23:35:44] <Ekans25>  mva: хм... это достоверная информация? насколько я гуглил я подобного не слышал
<[Raiden]> совсем альзу выпилить можно, юзать как-то отдельно , без могулей ядра соотв. нет.
<mva> и таки абослютно достоверная
<[Raiden]> д*
<Ekans25> ок, спасибо за внимание
<mva> единственная в мире ОС, которая работает в реалтайме - QNX
<mva> у остальных только псевдо-реалтайм
<[Raiden]> ну совсем не единсвенная
<mva> [Raiden], не считая студенческих поделок :)
<sharikoff> artus: тут?
<Raskollnikov> [Raiden]:  да, синаптик привычнее... что же случается с ключами, после обновления ключей. какое то время все работает...
<sharikoff> пронмапьте 80.237.124.101
<mva> Raskollnikov, вирус? :)
<sharikoff> плз
<Raskollnikov> mva, да ну, не серьезно
<[12d3]> sharikoff: http://paste.org.ru/?19yeqr
<[koshka]> mva: ня..
<KiberNET> mva:  с какими параметрами?
<mva> [koshka], ня!
<mva> KiberNET, что "с какими параметрами"?
<mva> sharikoff, 53 и 80 открыты, 2869 фильтруется
<sharikoff> спасибо всем
<korvin> sharikoff: ты че там замышляешь, злодей? =)
<sharikoff> korvin: да эт мое.. ssh потерялся..
<KiberNET> mva:  nmap -T Aggressive -sV -n -O -v ip
<KiberNET> PORT    STATE    SERVICE
<KiberNET> 53/tcp  open     domain
<KiberNET> 80/tcp  open     http
<KiberNET> 135/tcp filtered msrpc
<KiberNET> 139/tcp filtered netbios-ssn
<KiberNET> 445/tcp filtered microsoft-ds
<KiberNET> 666/tcp filtered doom
<korvin> гм...
<KiberNET> это тот результат?)
<korvin> а че его бот не кикнул?
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice KiberNET
<[koshka]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<[koshka]> :)
<DebianClone> Вопрос: Зачем кто-то пересобирает ядро? Спортивный интерес?
<DebianClone> не знаете?
<mva> по разным причинам
<DebianClone> Для каких нужд, интересно?
<mva> тебе-то какое дело? Спортивный интерес?
<DebianClone> Ну, например?
<mva> включение новых опций для поддержки нового оборудования
<DebianClone> если нет драйвера?
<mva> желание сделать монолитное ядро под конкретную машину, чтоб меньше места занимало
<mva> и так далее
<mva> всевозможные оптимизации, в том числе
<DebianClone> могу поставить ядро, чтобы система жрала меньше ресурсов?
<mva> откуда я знаю, можешь ты или нет?
<DebianClone> в дебиан была специальная версия для маломощных машин. Но она была в репозитории.
<korvin> изменения планировщика процессов?
<mva> DebianClone, и?
<mva> кто-то собрал и выложил
<mva> кто-то собрал и не выложил
<mva> вот и вся разница
<mva> собрать самому никто не запрещает
<mva> это линукс
<mva> здесь разрешается делать всё что ты хочешь
<mva> и как ты хочешь
<DebianClone> понятно
<[koshka]> ладно:) я упетляла
<[koshka]> до завтра ;)
<DebianClone> могу я то ядро из дебиана вытянуть и поставить?
<[Raiden]> конечно можешь. Качаешь сорцы пакета и собираешь в убунте
<[Raiden]> так наверняка
<[Raiden]> другие варианты 50на50
<mva> я одного не могу понять
<[Raiden]> интересно что это за специальное ядро...
<[Raiden]> )
<mva> уто мешает сделать "mkdir /usr/src/linux -p && wget http://kernel.org/<путь_до_последнего_ядра> && cd /usr/src/linux && zcat /proc/config.gz > .config && make oldconfig && make menuconfig && make && make modules_install &&  <...>"?
<mva> ну, я уже давно так геморройно не делаю, у меня генкернел, но в убунте его нету и придется так :)
<mva> *уто == "кто"
<[Raiden]> я предпочитаю собирать пакетами, с помощью make-kpkg , если нужно конкретное ядро для которого есть пакет, то соотв исходники пакета + dpkg-buildpackage
<DebianClone> Ядро /Celeron/PII/PII
<DebianClone> PIII*
<DebianClone> на нем бымтрее пахает
<DebianClone> быстрее*
<[Raiden]> пересобери убунтовское, выбрав в нем тип проца. На это над овремя ,но по командом это 3-5 )
<[Raiden]> вбиваешь в гугл: сборка ядра ubuntu way
<[Raiden]> и собсн овсё.
<[Raiden]> команАм*
<[Raiden]> сам я предпочитаю своё ядро. Точнее с zen-kernel.org со своим конфигом. Ну и дефолтное как запасное.
<KiberNET> [Raiden]:  а чем оно отличается от kernel.org ... я правильно понимаю что там патчи включены какие-то ... или мне лучше прочитать чем именно отличается?)
<[Raiden]> включены некоторые патчи. Мне интересен впринципе только один - ck от коливаса. Но там не только он.
<[Raiden]> это была не реклама ,просто рассказ. На тему что убунта такой же линукс как и все. ) Можно модить, можно пересобирать. Всё что хотите.
<[Raiden]> главное не увлечшся, что бы глаза в темноте красным не светились
<[Raiden]> )
 * mva сверкнул красным на [Raiden]
<[Raiden]> )
<Offoffoff> http://www.amnesiagame.com/#demo - 1C не захотела делать линуксовую версию этой игры.. Ну что за?
<mva> гомосексуалисты :)
<Offoffoff> Пришлось тут попользоваться Transmission....
<Offoffoff> Довольно приятная вещица. Удивлён.
<Offoffoff> Особенно порадовала черепашка.
<[Raiden]> проснулся...
<[Raiden]> жаль нет версии под вин. Не то что бы я противник уторента - класная программа. Но мне нравится использовать одну и туже везде.
<Offoffoff> [Raiden]: да я как-то серверными решениями пользовался. Да как-то хитро *.torrent файл был запрятан на сервере. Устал и закинул в Transmission
<[Raiden]> трансмишен может быть демоном и управляться через кли
<[Raiden]> или вебморду
<Offoffoff> дааа.. это я тоже увидел. А если на сервак поставлю?
<[Raiden]> так что считай и серверный тоже
<Offoffoff> он потянет весь гном?
<[Raiden]> наверное нет, он разбросан по пакетам
<MirexSilver> народ? камандой update-manager -d решил обновится до 10.10, но открывается окно с предложением обновится до 11.04
<MirexSilver> как указать чтоб мне до 10.10 обновил
<Offoffoff> MirexSilver: и это ХОРОШО же
<MirexSilver> я сомневаюсь..
<[Raiden]> MirexSilver: зайди в источники ,в закладку обновлений. Там есть выбор, что бы только релизы
<Offoffoff> MirexSilver: если сомневаешься - останься на 10.04
<[Raiden]> ну короче там есть варианты
<Nor8> Linux Mint 10 никто не ставил себе?
<xabar> шалом
<pilotparovoza> хай гитлер!)))
<Nor8> pilotparovoza: Гитлер имя собственное, пишется с большой буквы
<[Raiden]> и наверное хайль. Сдись, два
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> )) Граммарнаци не спит)))))
<[Raiden]> угу, а сам опечатался
<Nor8> [Raiden]: К минту же ппашные репы можно прикрутить или ты не в курсе?
<[Raiden]> вроде да, любые для 10.10
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ясно, и ванильное ядро можно поставить?
<[Raiden]> мне как-то нравится меню переход. И серо-зеленая тема наскучалила бы всеравно. Фиг знает зачем он, в общем
<[Raiden]> ну это же линукс. Почему нет?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тему все-равно меняю, но посмотреть, что за чудо такое, не помешает
<xabar> написал в genius письмо с просьбой дать документацию на iSlim310
<xabar> а то запарился я винду изза скайпа держать
<Nor8> 300 раз говорено, скайп под линуксом работает
<xabar> чувааак
<xabar> у меня вебкамера не работает
<xabar> под линухом
<xabar> изза того что она мфу
<xabar> вот хочу выцыганить доки по камере и накатать драйвер
 * andreymal чуть не потянул мышку кликнуть ПКМ-Видеозвонок но вспомнил что это ирка
<xabar> если у меня v4l не эререгирует на мой девайс - то скайп не актуален
<Nor8> xabar: Мануал есть на форуме как камеру оживить, не думаю, что твоя чем то отличается.
<xabar> если ваша камера uvc
<xabar> то все ниплохо
<xabar> любая оживет
<xabar> но если она не uvc
<xabar> то тут все пипец
<xabar> uvc -USB video class
<xabar> v4l понимает пошти все uvc девайсы
<xabar> так что - если надумаете покупать веб камеру и юзать ее в пингвине - убедитесь что она оживет в нем (а то потом будете виртуалочку юзать)
<[Raiden]> как твоя зовется?
<xabar> iSlim 310
<xabar> не пакупайте ее -)
<[Raiden]> ясно
<xabar> гавно
<xabar> *правда дешевая
<andreymal> и Genius VideoCam NB тогда не покупайте)
 * xabar плачет
 * xabar перестал
<[Raiden]> xabar: написано solved
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1607322
<[Raiden]> решено т.е.
<rapidsp> хех... написал в саппорт билайна, пожаловался на тырнет, через трое суток в ответ пришли правила пользования бонусами......
<xabar> яху!
<xabar> сенкс
<xabar> чет я не нарывался
<xabar> ща забацаем
<[Raiden]> с советом твоим согласен. лучше проверять в гугле до покупки
<[Raiden]> )
<xabar> куль
<xabar> МС однако все свои девайсы у КАЙ заказывает
<xabar> там походу начинка одинакова
<Nor8> xabar: Что за КАЙ?
<xabar> канторка такая
<xabar> которая гениус бренд держит
<Nor8> xabar:  Ясно
<[Raiden]> andreymal: твоя тоже не работает?
<[Raiden]> текст попался
<[Raiden]> spca5xx supports the following cameras (as of version spca5xx-20060402)
<[Raiden]> {USB_DEVICE(0x0c45, 0x6001)},       /* Genius VideoCAM NB */
<[Raiden]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx
<andreymal> [Raiden]: в инете не тестил, но просто так работает отлично
<[Raiden]> ок )
<andreymal> а качество дерьмо)
<andreymal> но у меня есть спасительный Sony Handycam!))
<[Raiden]> а вы не покупайте thrust spotlight pro , во первых лагает, во вторых под вин64 завести вообще нереально
<andreymal> точнее спасительная
<[Raiden]> в лине пашет
<[Raiden]> :)
<xabar> плин терь ждать пока эклипс качнется пока ядро качнется
<xabar> почему я не в японии
<xabar> кто нить делал сборку керна на 1 ядреном проце с 1 гигом?
<Nor8> Зачем?
<xabar> при включоной закачке
<xabar> ну зависимости построить -)
<Nor8> Скачай ванильное, не ломай голову
<[Raiden]> а смысл?
<[Raiden]> убунтовское всяко лучше ванильного. хибернейт типа туксонайса, уредахеад и вообще патчики есть...
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> xabar: ну я делал.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну так патчики можно и руками прикрутить
<[Raiden]> если на процесс не медитировать .то какая разница сколько ядер )
<xabar> что такое ванильное????
<Nor8> С ванилью и крошкой шоколадной обсыпанное
<xabar> ну гцц раскидывает по ядрам
<xabar> я не в теме
<Nor8> xabar:  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<[Raiden]> xabar: ванильный значит типа чистые сорцы, без сторонних патчей и т.д.
<xabar> ну мне не надо это - я не собираюсь ядро менять
<xabar> мне модулек собрать под ядро
<xabar> рейден - kernel.org =)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вот у меня ядро ванильное и реадахеад стоял давно, отседова вопрос! Работает он али нет?
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<[Raiden]> если ты про прелоад ,то работал
<[Raiden]> если про ureadahead то нет
<Nor8> [Raiden]: То есть ureadahead не нужен на ванильном?
 * xabar о чем они??....
<[Raiden]> это ускоряет загрузку системы по идее
<[Raiden]> нужно или нет - тебе решать )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так уже установлен)))
<xabar> яху! эклипс закачл
<[Raiden]> без патча к ядру не работает
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Какой патч нужен?
<[Raiden]> ну так же и зовется наверное. Впринципе это не важно. Я хотел только сказать, что с ппа нет смысла ставить ядро, если всё работает.
<[Raiden]> Есть смысл ставить не дистрибутивное - если цель изменить что-то
<[Raiden]> +реально не факт что более новое быстрее или вообще даст какие-т оизменения на текущем железе.
<[Raiden]> вот пересборка с настройкой или наложение сторонних патчей - вот это может что-то изменить
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Но не медленнее точно
<[Raiden]> нафлудил )
<[Raiden]> ну в общем каждый юзает как хочет. )
 * xabar понеслась мача в хату
<xabar> ох и долгий это процесс
<xabar> индексация сорцев ядра
<xoma> есть проблема.. имеется одна онлайн игра, с патчером, патчер грузит обновления без проблем, но когда ввожу лог и пасс в игре пишет что нет соединения с сервом(так же пишет при отсутствии инета на винде)
<xoma> есть какие-либо решения?
<xoma> ах да) всё это я делаю под вайном)
<rapidsp> линейка чтоли?
<xoma> неа
<Vasilichyurec> как запустить игру которая в формате tar.bz2
<xoma> рагнарок
<rapidsp> могу только предполагать, что надо внести изменения в hosts
<rapidsp> он правит виндовый hosts, а надо тот, что в /etc
<xoma> насколько я понял за 3 дня использования линуха, tar.bz2 это исходники. и тебе нужно гуглить на тему "как поставить программу из исходников"
<Vasilichyurec> ни кто не знает?
<Vasilichyurec> спасибо
<Vasilichyurec> посмотрю
<xoma> я правил и виндовый и тот что в etc-не помогло
<rapidsp> значит дальше гуглить :)
<xoma> вот большинство способов которые указаны в гугле я пожалуй опробовал и нифига не помогло
<xoma> v, на серве какое-то особое шифрование имеется
<xoma> мб*
<xoma> так вот ye;yj знать что именно мне выпытывать у админов. порт например или ещё чтонить и куда мне потом полученные знания применять
<xoma> нужно* глупый xneur
<rapidsp> а может тебе парольнеправильно xneur вводит? :)
<[Raiden]> меня ваще бесят программы которые печатают не то что я )
<[Raiden]> можно обходиться без них.
<xoma> нет. при неправильном пароле высвечивается соответствующее сообщение
<xoma> а тут "нет соединения с сервером"
<rapidsp> всеж таки попробуй отключить его :)
<xoma> то же самое что нет инета
<rapidsp> ну если не авторизовался то тоже "нет соединения".. мало ли какая там логика
<xoma> rfu,' я на серве 2 года играю и знаю что каждое сообщение значит)))
<xoma> какбы*
<rapidsp> продай аккаунт :)
<rapidsp> и забей :)
<xoma> что примечательно так это то что патчер этого серва все файлы грузит и имеет доступ к инету, а сама игра-нет
<rapidsp> файрвол ничего не кроет?
<xoma> чтоп продать ye;yj на акк зайти, а перспектива перегружаться каждый раз при заходе в игру-не улыбает ниразу...
<xoma> нужно*
<xoma> файрвола у мя нет) я ведь не шлюз чтоп файрвол ставить...
<rapidsp> tcpdump включи, посмотри куда оно стучится и совпадает ли с тем, что в hosts
<xoma> как включить? я нуп пока что)
<rapidsp> хех....
<xoma> команду мб подскажешь?
<rapidsp> tcpdump -i <интерфейс с интернетом>
<rapidsp> както так вроде
<rapidsp> сто лет не юзал
<xoma> интерфейс с инетом это который eth0?
<dimon__> привет) кто нибудь умеет развертывать сетку в virtualbox?
<ShoOm> test
<ubuntuhelp> ShoOm, Ну понг, и что?
<ShoOm> ping
<ubuntuhelp> ShoOm, Понг.
<ShoOm> pong
<Sergey_IT> ночь
<SaTAnaS> 62gf54yr999
<Sergey_IT> это пароль?
<fffars> привет
<Sergey_IT> ку
<fffars> как разрезать ape если есть cue
<Sergey_IT> огурчики порезать - это пожалста (
<markmx> приветствую, посоветуйте редактор html c форматированием кода нормальным
<Sergey_IT> все спят
<markmx> никто не хочет поверстать в 2 ночи? )
<markmx> прсото по большей части интересует именно форматирование кода, писать то его мона где угодно.... прсото есть страничка в виде кода, хотелось бы ее разграфовать ка кнадо
<Sergey_IT> никого нет, может лучше по альтавистить?
<markmx> ща кванту и нетбинс втулим =)
<markmx> альта для поиска кряков =) а у меня опенсорс =)
<markmx> хм... порнушку не пробовал в альте искать =) думаю у них там получше с этим чем в гугле
<Sergey_IT> почему кряков?
<Sergey_IT> не интересует
<markmx> мне счас сеошник поставил задачу - 25 страниц сгенерить  их текстом в дизайне нашего сайта, поскольку мне влом разбираться с двиглом я тупа решил взять сыр страницы и затулить все это... один раз все равно делаем
<markmx> нафиг джини =) нетбинс такую красоту навел за один клик шоваще
<XuMuK> всем привет
<markmx> здаров
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> уикенд?
<markmx> уикжоб =)
<Sergey_IT> сочувствую
<Sergey_IT> Landgraff, ку
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<Landgraff> Sergey_IT: ку
<Sergey_IT> усе спят
<Ragnareg> ку
 * Landgraff : ненавидит субботу
<Sergey_IT> почему?
<Landgraff> Sergey_IT: дык она рабочая:(
<Landgraff> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/open_source/108041/ каменты на высоте :)
<Sergey_IT> у меня нерабочая )
<Sergey_IT> а про эти разборки не читаю, журналюг не люблю
<Landgraff> Sergey_IT: в конечном итоге всё решает бабло :(
<Landgraff> Sergey_IT: а с субботой тебеповезло :)
<Sergey_IT> точнее сачкую - ну ее эту работу )
<Sergey_IT> и бабло не все решает
<dinya24> как перезапустить x11vnc сервер?
<markmx> ланд, вот мой ответ http://dl.dropbox.com/u/500174/Iphonr/Photo%20Nov%2012,%205%2014%2051%20PM.jpg и так будет с каждым айфоном...
<markmx> ато иш .. на маки винды а потом убунты ставить...
 * Landgraff аццки оттягивается под : How Much Is The Fish
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-13
<wechat> Доброй ночи. ^-^ Не подскажете, где посмотреть, есть ли на сервере лимиты на Интернет?
<inkvizitor68sl> у провайдера спросить
<wechat> Через putty?
<wechat> Есть webmin
<wechat> quota.user в корне - это что?
<Landgraff> inkvizitor68sl: дарова
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
 * Landgraff : в связи с нововой фичей правительства задумался о новых лампах в фарах 
<wechat> Есть файлы *.sams.
<inkvizitor68sl> Landgraff, какой фичей?
<wechat> Фича фичастая?
<Landgraff> inkvizitor68sl: дык теперь всю время с фарами включёнными ездить надо будет....
<inkvizitor68sl> мда уж
<inkvizitor68sl> час от часу не легче
<Landgraff> угу ладно на трассе это понятно удобно и таки необходимо но плин в городе это полное ппц
<sunman>  /msg ubuntuhelp !SunMan
<updoznak> Доброго времени суток , не работает левая кнопка мыши , физически устройство исправно. Как решить эту траблу ?
<olegmif> подскажите оптимальный размер swap? 3 гигабайта ОЗУ
<rapidsp> olegmif: автоматом в 3 раза больший создается
<rapidsp> да, у меня 9
<rapidsp> только у меня кассель после перезапуска не сохраняет расположение и размер панелей?
<jillsmitt> сегодня один из десктопов будет 10.04->10.10
<kamyshovyy> ку доброго
<hunter-12> всем ку
<hunter-12> кто знает, а какую фс лучше использовать для установки бунты?
<Xorkrus2> екст
<chelaxe> а куда ставишь?
<andreymal> hunter-12, ext4 естественно
<hunter-12> andreymal: а чем reiser лучше?
<hunter-12> откапал какойто тест, там екст4 самы медленный))
<andreymal> hunter-12, я не знаю такой фс)
<hunter-12> гы
<andreymal> Значит екст2)
<hunter-12> а кто знает, можно бунту на рейзер впихнуть?
<hunter-12> и есть ли смысл?
<hunter-12> andreymal: ненадежно))
<andreymal> Екст3  :-D
<hunter-12> а что лучше, екст3 или4?
<andreymal> 4
<hunter-12> andreymal: чем?
<andreymal> hunter-12, вроде как скоростью
<hunter-12> andreymal: а помоему 4 медленне..
<hunter-12> ладно, поставлю на 4 как ставил))
<andreymal> А по-моему нет
<andreymal> Скачай виртуалбокс и на виртуальной машине проверь :-D
<hunter-12> а екст4 из под вин не работет
<hunter-12> поэтому хоум
<hunter-12> екст3
<andreymal> А при чем тут это?
<andreymal> Куда
<andreymal> Я даже сайт не сказал еще :-D
<skai-falkorr> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai-falkorr, Понг.
<chelaxe> скай
<olegmif> как отследить(помониторить) использование swap?
<wechat> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<andersen> привет! как работается в "выходные"? ;-)
<kamyshovyy> (((((((((((((((
<andreymal> )
<skai-falkorr> сегодня пятница 13
<andersen> мне наоборот - легко и непринужденно. ближе к вечеру устрою типа silent hill
<andreymal> А я думал сегодня суббота
<andersen> буду бегать по темным коридорам и из-за угла нападать на прохожих.
<smartman> кто подскажет как создать нормальную иконку на рабочем столе?
<andreymal> smartman, что значит нормальную?
<smartman> всмысле с иконкой))
<smartman> приложение запускается из под вайна
<andreymal> Хз
<andreymal> Вайн не имею
<DarkMasterLonely> фсем ку ^_^
<Gaga_rin> утро
<mva> [01:58:30] <Nor8>   [Raiden]: Но не медленнее точно
<mva> откуда была такая уверенность?
<mva> skai-falkorr, что мсье курил?
<rapidsp> smartman: найди в инете иконку приложения и вставь ее для этой кнопки
<Offoffoff> Йохохоххоххохохохоххоооооо
<Offoffoff> сурикатеги!
<Offoffoff> olegmif: поставить conky
<Offoffoff> olegmif: а если не на постояннку - то просто df -h | grep swap
<SergeyIT> черная суббота?
<XuMuK> всем привет
<Offoffoff> SergeyIT: в субботу работать грешно. Убунту против.
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff, промазал ))), я сачкую
<lexxx> Offoffoff: ку сенсей) ище скажи шо щабат , ё моё)
<andersen> кошер блин (=
<User179[web]> Добрый день!
<SergeyIT> может быть и добрый
<andersen> это как в начале "хоббита".
<Offoffoff> olegmif: cat /proc/meminfo
<User179[web]> Помогите пожалуйста как настроить убуньу для вещания в интернет веб камеры
<mva> да 10$ тогда поможем
<Offoffoff> olegmif: cat /proc/meminfo | grep Swap
<Offoffoff> User179[web]: платить сюда http://www.ubuntology.ru
<mva> Offoffoff, фиг тебе
<Offoffoff> User179[web]: webcam-server
<Offoffoff> User179[web]: или ffserver
<Ilang> q all
<Ilang> чем с под убунты можно nokia прошить?
<Offoffoff> Ilang: ого.. это вопрос к Nokia. Или $100
<Ilang> сцуки
<User179[web]> Спасибо огромное!!!
<Offoffoff> Ilang: неа... просто бизнес. без эмоций.
<Ilang> как без эмоций. мне что винду ставить теперь?
<Buhack> Действие требует установки пакетов из недоверенных источников.
<Buhack> как лечить
<Offoffoff> Ilang: зачем? обратится к специалисту.
<Ilang> обновлять прошивку с линя тоже понимаю кукиш
<Offoffoff> Buhack: подключить достоверные источники
<Buhack> ничо недостоверного не подключал
<Ilang> бухакин!
<Offoffoff> Buhack: обнови индексы
<Buhack> здорова ланг
<Ilang> Buhack:  это он ругаеться если ключ не установил к репо
<Offoffoff> Buhack: sudo apt-get update
<Offoffoff> Ilang: он утверждает, что не подключал иных источников
<arietz> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> arietz, Есть контакт.
<arietz> вот и славно =)
<Offoffoff> arietz: failed
<Ilang> Offoffoff:  он это не утверждал. он говорил что недовереных не подключал
<arietz> Offoffoff: мне уже бот сказал, что все пучком =)
<Buhack> http://www.fpaste.org/Me0x/ jndtxftn vyt nfr
<Buhack> отвечает мне так
<Ilang> Buhack:  а федору куда свою дел?)
<Buhack> )))) ставлю
<Buhack> по старой привычке в пастбин убунтоовские логи положил)))))
<Ilang> Offoffoff: в какое поле в nm нужно писать строку инициализации для gprs соеденения?
<Aceler> Есть кто-нибудь, кто в школах ставит Ubuntu?
<Aceler> ННЛУГ выкатил дистрибутив для школ на базе 10.04LTS, зацените: http://narod.ru/disk/27399049000/Ubuntu-10.04-for_teachers.iso.html
<Aceler> Список изменений тут: http://wiki.nntc.nnov.ru/?title=Ubuntu_10.04_%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%B9
<Sonorus> Привет всем
<Sonorus> а мне письмо наконецтаки от гугла пришло, месяц шло из USA ))
<andersen> Aceler: надо тетке показать. она-препод математики
<Aceler> andersen: покажи. И информатичке покажи, там документация по OOo, гимпу, inkscape, scribus…
<Aceler> Или информатику, кто там у вас :)
<andersen> Aceler: ... и информатик
<Offoffoff> Aceler: ! Молодцы
<Offoffoff> Aceler: Убунту по умолчанию лучше любого школьного дистра.
<Aceler> Offoffoff: а контент-фильтр там есть?
<Offoffoff> Sonorus: приглашение на работу
<Offoffoff> Aceler: обижаешь...
<Offoffoff> Aceler: разумеется.
<Aceler> Offoffoff: нет, спрашиваю. Покажи.
<Offoffoff> Aceler: ProCon Latte
<andersen> а mint?
<Aceler> Offoffoff: совместимый с требованиями минобра и прокуратуры
<Offoffoff> Aceler: а если кардинально - сервер squid с фильтрацией
<Aceler> Дада, это называется NetPolice и на убунту он не ставится
<Offoffoff> Aceler: ыыыы.. а прокуратуре какое дело?
<Aceler> Ыыы… так она проверки осуществляет :D
<Aceler> Иучителей штрафует
<Offoffoff> Aceler: это вопрос морали, закону не подвержен
<andersen> k9 webprotection-есть прога
<Offoffoff> andersen: СОВМЕСТИМЫЙ с требованиями минобра и прокуратуры
<Offoffoff> Aceler: за что? учителей то?
<andersen> Offoffoff: минобр и прокуратура лесом
<Offoffoff> andersen: они так не могут. Азиатчина же.
<Offoffoff> andersen: чиновник царь и бог. Не то, что у нас на Киритимати. У нас чиновников 4. Да и те - хорошие друзья.
<[koshka]> утро
<arietz> день
<Aceler> Ну в общем, это пока единственная проблема. Ну ещё обваливающийся FP IDE :)
<andersen> киритимати - что за место? рай?
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: !
<Offoffoff> Aceler: а чего такое FP
<Offoffoff> Aceler: а есть торент?
<Offoffoff> Aceler: для этого дистра?
<Aceler> Offoffoff: FreePascal
<Aceler> Торрент я сейчас залью
<Aceler> http://www.aceler.ru/files/Ubuntu_10.04_for_teachers.torrent
<himik> Aceler: ухты это что за версия для тичерс?
<staff_nowa> Всем привет, как можно решить проблему при записи crontab выполнять sh задание выполняет частично и не доделывает до конца
<mva> staff_nowa, а теперь повтори по-русски и со знаками препинания
<staff_nowa> Суть такова имеем crontab запись, т. е. shell файлик который выполняет какую то команду, и вместо того чтобы сделать до конца задача выполняется на половину
<mva> потому, что криво составлена
<mva> и происходит ошибка
<jillsmitt> киньте линк на исправление под убунтами косяков с загрузочной заставкой, я впихал проприетарные дрова на компы, теперь стыдно включать
<staff_nowa> mva а чем же криво :?
<Offoffoff> Aceler: вот это я понимаю. Спасибо.
<mva> staff_nowa, сделай так, чтобы каждая комманда логировалась, тогда и узнаешь. Я что, похож на телепата, чтоли? как я тебе скажу, в чём именно у тебя кривые руки?
 * mva >_> Aceler
<Zerox_Neron> привет убунтоидам
<Offoffoff> Aceler: чего-то не качается.
<Zerox_Neron> слушайте, хочу замутить своё инет-радио. скачал прогу Fldigi. но это по моему реальное радио
<Aceler> Offoffoff: ЯНДЕКС УПАЛ??? О_О О_О О_О
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: сколько раз говорить, мы - УБУНТОЛОГИ
<Zerox_Neron> Offoffoff: хах, запомнил, кэп)
<cheburator-all> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=how+to+create+internet+radio#sclient=psy&hl=ru&newwindow=1&source=hp&q=How+to+create+an+internet+radio+station&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=14f0067de1f53fbc гугл же
<Zerox_Neron> cheburator-all: спасибо)
<Zerox_Neron> но я и без вас знаю
<Zerox_Neron> я думал может кто нить мутил такое. опытом бы полделился
<Zerox_Neron> ммм. можно замутить реальное радио)))
<Zerox_Neron> радио-передатчик спаять, подключить к компу, подцепить к антенне на крыше...и вещать :D
<cheburator-all> Нафиг оно нужно?
<Zerox_Neron> да интересно просто
<jillsmitt> не получится
<Zerox_Neron> можно помогать экзамены сдавать
<Zerox_Neron> почему это не получится?
<jillsmitt> тебя обнаружат и заставят молчать
<Zerox_Neron> пилинговщики то?
<Zerox_Neron> дык я на низкой частоте буду
<jillsmitt> радиостанции платят большую аренду за частоту
<Zerox_Neron> или на коротких волнах
<jillsmitt> они найдут как до тебя докапаться
<andreymal> Брат какую-то громкоговорилку на крышу ставил и с помощью магнитофона, кассет и записи с микрофона вещал :-D
<Zerox_Neron> эт не радио
<Zerox_Neron> )))
<Zerox_Neron> эт мегафон
<Zerox_Neron> и колонку в мегафон
<Zerox_Neron> и вещай, пока соседи не разозляцо
<cheburator-all> Поставь колонку большую на крышу. Зато все услышат
<Zerox_Neron> плагиат >.<
<andreymal> Zerox_Neron, так вот разозлились :)
<Zerox_Neron> andreymal: не удивительно, я сам бы разозлился))
<[koshka]> jillsmitt: ку )
<romanbailey> fldigi к инэт радио ваще никакого отношения не имеет
<jillsmitt> плимут чинится в три команды
<Zerox_Neron> кто муху цц убивал?
<jillsmitt> не трогайте муху, она у меня не цц и хорошая
<jillsmitt> она живет себе в радиторном отсеке и никого не трогает
<Zerox_Neron> ...
<Zerox_Neron> не выпендриваемся ога?
<Zerox_Neron> я про муху цц которая поражает сигейта
<chelaxe> я убивал
<Zerox_Neron> и чо как?
<Zerox_Neron> винт цел?
<Zerox_Neron> я просто заказал конвертор из канады, идёт уже 2ые сутки
<chelaxe> норм работают оба на серве
<Zerox_Neron> еще месиц ждать наверн :D
<Zerox_Neron> крутаа
<Zerox_Neron> мой винт главное работал то гооод
<Zerox_Neron> недавно кончилась гарантия
<chelaxe> че за конвертер?
<Zerox_Neron> и он бац и всё
<Zerox_Neron> ну
<Zerox_Neron> RS232-TTL
<chelaxe> ))) я дата кабелем от сименса сделал
<Zerox_Neron> ну
<chelaxe> комовским
<Zerox_Neron> у меня нет такого датакабеля
<chelaxe> радиорынок go
<jillsmitt> ROM вирус чтоли?
<Zerox_Neron> и уж лучш я сделаю по безопаснее
<Zerox_Neron> не охото мне чото эти дата кабели юзать
<Zerox_Neron> и радиорынка у нас нема
<chelaxe> хм... незнаю все элементарно два провода, земля и питание + кредитная карта
 * mva стукнул Zerox_Neron по голове учебником русского языка
<Zerox_Neron> ээээ
<Zerox_Neron> за что?
<mva> за «не охото»
<andreymal> mva, за что? Что я пропустил?
<andreymal> А
<Zerox_Neron> не охота
<Zerox_Neron> так лучче?
<mva> лучше будет "нет желания"
<mva> но так - хотя бы грамотно
<Zerox_Neron> не вижу смысла
<mva> так что сойдет
 * andreymal стукнул Zerox_Neron учебником русского языка
<Zerox_Neron> так
<Zerox_Neron> цыц тёлки
<Zerox_Neron> у меня важная конференция
 * andreymal еще раз стукнул Zerox_Neron учебником русского языка
<mva> Zerox_Neron, сам ты цыц, бычок
<andreymal> За "не охота"
 * Offoffoff не может выучить имя материнской платы
<Offoffoff> Aceler: ну не качается и всё
<Offoffoff> Aceler: все... пошло.
<Zerox_Neron> имя материнской платы
<Zerox_Neron> Asus P5KPL-AI
<Zerox_Neron> вроде так
<Zerox_Neron> в последних буквах не уверен
<Offoffoff> я наверно тупой.
<Zerox_Neron> почему наверно?
<andersen> ai - это их серия
<andersen> там заставка такая при загрузке AI
<andersen> то есть не название. хотя, у меня P5QL-EPU и P5...-wifi
<[koshka]> mva: так их всех) учебником по голове
<mva> [koshka], ^_^
<[koshka]> погода какая то не осенняя ><
<Taurendil> а что не так с погодой?)
<[koshka]> знаете че, у меня почему тут музыка ужасно играет )) хрипит ужасно
<[koshka]> Taurendil: жарко очень
<[koshka]> почему то*
<Taurendil> ну лучше так, чем -30))
<[koshka]> ну у нас  столько не бывает
<Taurendil> хрипят динамики?
<Taurendil> наушники включи и проверь, если хрип останется, то дело плохо)
<Taurendil> а где это у вас?)
<Offoffoff> Taurendil: На Киритимати
<alxv> Здравствуйте. как сделать так, что бы Видеопроигрыватель Totem 2.32.0 сохранял изменения в настройках?
<andreymal> как диск с (к)убунтой в репы добавить??
<Taurendil> Offoffoff, че?
<andersen1> меня две штуки?
<andreymal> никто не знает что ли?
<[koshka]> Taurendil: в крыму
<[koshka]> в наушниках так же )
<[koshka]> а в окнах чисто все работает )
<andersen1> уровнеь громкости какой?
<[koshka]> та даже на тихом
<[koshka]> хрипит
<andersen1> общесистемный?
<[koshka]> угу
<Taurendil> [koshka], я в симферополе жил 14 лет)
<[koshka]> Taurendil: ну я почти рядом ) а в Симфе учусь
<Taurendil> я летом приезжал туда, ниче даже не поменялось за 10 лет)
<[koshka]> я с Феодосии))
<Zerox_Neron> у меня тож такая же фигня
<Zerox_Neron> как то избавился поставив = 25%
<Zerox_Neron> иногда появляется
<Zerox_Neron> снова
<andersen1> может,железо  того?
<rapidsp> у меня так звук ломался когда на убунту нахлобучивал кубунту
<Taurendil> ну до симферополя там ехать часа полтора, не близко
<[koshka]> andersen1: так грю в окнах даже на всю громкость не хрипит вообще
<andersen1> не видел, звиняй
<rapidsp> врачи скорее всего посоветуют вырезать пульсу
<[koshka]> я просто сначала тож подумала что с железом че то )
<andersen1> подкрути пульс, альсу или что там...
<[koshka]> а ну мы сейчас спросим главного врача
<[koshka]> Offoffoff: !
<andersen1> кошки обычно используют...
<rapidsp> главврач на операции наверн :)
<andersen1> карточка intel?
<jillsmitt> [koshka]: вы бы хоть там разные ники юзали, создается впечатление что это какой-то транссексуал
<[koshka]> jillsmitt: эм.. ты о чем вообще ?
<rapidsp> новая трава :)
<jillsmitt> ну или наш приятель, который подхватывает ники отсутствующих
 * [koshka] вообще не догоняет о чем говорит jillsmitt
<[koshka]> ща погоди я проснусь сначала
<jillsmitt> захаживал тут один под твоим ником
<jillsmitt> писал в мужском роде
<[koshka]> о_О когда такое было??
<Nebulosa> [koshka]: с америки чтоль?
<[koshka]> мой ник koshka сперли давно ))
<jillsmitt> да стопудова было, мне полчаса грепать логи
<[koshka]> еще в том году
<[koshka]> Nebulosa: я нет )
<jillsmitt> ты вообще давно тут посещаешь?
<[koshka]> вообще да ) года 2
<Nebulosa> а за что столько дали?
<[koshka]> Nebulosa: уймись уже
<Nebulosa> ну я чутьчуть
<andersen1> а за что и как получают звание модератороа? конкретно на этом канале?
<rapidsp> andersen1: нужно принести 5 скальпов вендузятников
<jillsmitt> ы
<andersen1> кому? 2 уже есть.
<rapidsp> а вот узнать кому - это второе задание :)
<jillsmitt> andersen1: по блату
<andersen1> у кого блат брать?
<jillsmitt> езжай в столицу, поляны крой
<andersen1> охнифигажсебе
<rapidsp> и их не 2... гораздо больше... и они незримо находяцца среди нас.
<andersen1> с поклоном к марку в престольную? (=
<jillsmitt> переспи с кем-нибудь =)
<jillsmitt> нафиг тебе быть модером, есть в семье менты?
<[koshka]> ))
<[koshka]> ну про переспать это уже зло))))
<andersen1> нет тогда я открою свой чат. с ... сами знаете чем
<jillsmitt> и один там будешь сидеть?
<andersen1> бендер (с)
<andersen1> ботов поставлю
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: alsamixer - крутить до вспоможения
<[koshka]> Offoffoff: спасибо врач! :)
<jillsmitt> [koshka]: можно написать клиент mysql для редактирования таблиц... ну например дебет кредит со всякими тривиальными функциями
<jillsmitt> [koshka]: ночьку угрохаешь и сдашь
<Offoffoff> блин.... где в xcfe настройка скринсейвера?
<Sonorus> чем можно переконвертить avi файл в DVD ?
<Sonorus> чтобы на бытовом проигрывателе пошло?
<Offoffoff> Sonorus: synaptic поиск по dvd
<Offoffoff> Sonorus: dvd-author
<[koshka]> jillsmitt: омг) ты блин о чем вообще ?
 * [koshka] спрятала jillsmitt в мешок
<jillsmitt> [koshka]: о преподе
<jillsmitt> и о кьют
<andersen1> Offoffoff: ты тут главный врач. как стать модером? кому проставляться? :-D
<Offoffoff> andersen1: надо веровать в Убунту.. Истово.
<[koshka]> ты вспомнил о том, что было позавчера?
<[koshka]> или вчера) хз
<andersen1> аминь
<Offoffoff> andersen1: и обратить 100 неверных.
<Offoffoff> andersen1: и принести жертву, записав это на видео.
<andersen1> jillsmitt: говорит - надо принести 5 скальпов вендузятников
<jillsmitt> [koshka]: врачи говорят это у меня от рождения, могу вспомнить что-нибудь что было три недели назад например
<jillsmitt> я говорил переспать с кем-нибудь
<kamyshovyy> Offoffoff: это есть формат ц: ?
<Offoffoff> andersen1: для принесения в жертву - надо диски от недоЗлоОС
<Offoffoff> andersen1: легально купленные.
<andersen1> весьма затратно.
<Offoffoff> andersen1: их можешь сжечь, разбить и т.д.
<Offoffoff> andersen1: а то.
<Offoffoff> andersen1: Это же секта.
<andersen1> а висуалстудио?
<rapidsp> купить диски и обесчестить их :)
<Offoffoff> andersen1: нее.... надо именно ОС
<[koshka]> убунту кубунту хубунту
<Offoffoff> andersen1: можешь OEMки где-нибудь взять... У знакомых с магазина.
<jillsmitt> whobuntu
<andersen1> есть куча на работе.
<Offoffoff> andersen1: ну надо с голограммой
<andersen1> к каждому компу прилагаются
<[koshka]> главное записать на видео
<andersen1> Offoffoff: ну да.
<[koshka]> и отправить в секту
<Offoffoff> andersen1: c наклеечками... и обязательно с видео. Мантры и заклятия здесь - http://www.ubuntology.ru - Их надо читать во время принесения в жертву.
<rapidsp> хомвидео :)
<andersen1> наклеечки отдирать от компов?
<andersen1> это ж невозможно
<[koshka]> andersen1: пиши сценарий )
<rapidsp> а кто сказал что будет лекко :)
<andersen1> ладно диски собрать-они все в одной папочке
<Offoffoff> andersen1: главное диски.... ну можешь и наклеечки.
<andersen1> вы меня под суд пустите
<Offoffoff> andersen1: диски эффектно горят, если их еще бензинчиком поддать
<[koshka]> зато модером мб будешь )
<andersen1> мб?
<[koshka]> может быть )
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: дык еще надо обратить 100 неверных
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: и предоставить доказательство этого
<[koshka]> точно))
<rapidsp> будешь из заключения админить , руководить революцией! :)
<andersen1> проще свой дистр сваять. без членовредительства
<[koshka]> andersen1: составляй список ) кого надо обратить )
<andersen1> это как пиратах кариб.моря
<[koshka]> ага
<rapidsp> а вот  и инквизиция :)
<[koshka]> andersen1: готовся )
<[koshka]> Инки утра )
<andersen1> пойду байки травить к фрибздшникам лучше.
<[koshka]> уже перехотелось ? )
<lampslave> Добрый день. С кем можно поговорить насчёт распределения прав пользователей в группах?
<Zerox_Neron> эээм...
<Zerox_Neron> эт к гуру
<[koshka]> к глав врачу
<[koshka]> ))
<Zerox_Neron> ))
<lampslave> :)
<Zerox_Neron> к хирургу
<lampslave> Ну тогда слушайте сами )
<Zerox_Neron> валяй
<Zerox_Neron> чем сможем поможем
<[koshka]> а ты уже погуглил?
<[koshka]> у форума спросил?)
<lampslave> Ситуация следующая. Есть в убунте группа admin, подключение к которой разрашает пользователю использовать судо.
<kamyshovyy> [koshka]: :)
<Zerox_Neron> ну да...
<Zerox_Neron> я еще в adm использовал
<Zerox_Neron> остальные не юзал
<lampslave> но эта группа не регулирует использование sy
<lampslave> *su
<inkvizitor68sl> lampslave, и?
<lampslave> Сейчас, писать долго буду
<inkvizitor68sl> это тебе не фряха
<inkvizitor68sl> тут все могут su
<Zerox_Neron> sudo su
<kamyshovyy> !paste > lampslave:
<Zerox_Neron> рэп - фуфло. убедился еще раз
<lampslave> Допустим на машине 3 пользователя. Отключенный рут, админ и гость. Гостю разрешено подключение по ssh остальным нет. Этот самый гость используя су получает позможность брутить пароль админа
<lampslave> если у админа простой пароль, гость может подключиться сначала к админу, а потом стать рутом
<lampslave> через судо
<Zerox_Neron> ну да
<lampslave> Собственно вопрос. Почему так?
<inkvizitor68sl> выключи судо.
<inkvizitor68sl> в чём проблемы то?
<Zerox_Neron> ))))
<lampslave> Почему судо отлючается, а су всегда работает
<Zerox_Neron> потому что это иерархия линукс
<lampslave> это же опасно
<uburuntu> или поставь часового у компа
<DebianClone> во Fluxebox можно убить родную панель и заменить другой?
<Zerox_Neron> а можно не использовать простой пароль
<inkvizitor68sl> вы всё ещё используете парольную авторизацию? тогда мы идём к вам!
<lampslave> всё можно, но глупо зарпещать один способ подключения, если есть второй
<Zerox_Neron> маладой растущий организм
<lampslave> inkvizitor68sl: а если не мешать?
<Zerox_Neron> использовать линукс - меньше ругать детей
<Zerox_Neron> проверено
<inkvizitor68sl> тебе уже ответили.
<uburuntu> Zerox_Neron: :-D
<Zerox_Neron> )
<lampslave> нда
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот за "а если не мешать" - мешать я не буду. кого вообще волнует мнение человека, ставящего 10й релиз бубунты в своей жизни, да.
<lampslave> ну что же, пойдём дальше
<Zerox_Neron> оп! нанайна
<Zerox_Neron> обиделся
<Zerox_Neron> побоку
<Zerox_Neron> сам виноват
<[koshka]> да прибудет с ним кернел паник :D
<uburuntu> +1
<Zerox_Neron> :D
<Zerox_Neron> да прибудет с нами i9
<[koshka]> аминь..)
<Zerox_Neron> кстати когда выход?
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще
<inkvizitor68sl> до тех пор, пока вы не поймете, что ВСЁ есть бинарник
<inkvizitor68sl> хренушки вы будете корректно управлять правами в Linux
<Zerox_Neron> лично я это понял
<Zerox_Neron> бинарник
<Zerox_Neron> дада
<Zerox_Neron> 01
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@eeepc:~$ which su
<inkvizitor68sl> /bin/su
<inkvizitor68sl> дальше намекнуть?
<uburuntu> ага
<Zerox_Neron> вафли - это в клеточку печенье
<inkvizitor68sl> chown root:wheel /bin/su && chmod 750 /bin/su
<inkvizitor68sl> а дальше всё как во фряхе делаете.
<Zerox_Neron> упсарин упса
<Zerox_Neron> UPSарин UPSа
<x4fun> всем здрасте
<Scipetr> дароф
<x4fun> что то тихо тут
<Scipetr> Иногда и так бывает))
<x4fun> я думал ща войду и тут месагов типа !у меня то не паше, это" милиард будет
<[koshka]> привет
<x4fun> есть правда вопрос
<Scipetr> Ку
<Scipetr> Не небуит))
<x4fun> дос раскладка ставиться ваще на 10.04
<Scipetr> А те зачем
<inkvizitor68sl> x4fun, шутишь чтоли?
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле про "не пашет"
<x4fun> нет не шучу
<x4fun> при установке был вариант выбора раскладки
<x4fun> и там точно была ДОС
<inkvizitor68sl> и?
<x4fun> и
<inkvizitor68sl> вопроса не вижу.
<x4fun> выбрал ее, проверил и нет ее
<x4fun> как поменять на ДОС
<x4fun> ёпрст
<inkvizitor68sl> с чего ты взял что нет её?
<x4fun> не встала при инстале
<x4fun> все что я могу сказать
<x4fun> есть но может мало выбрать раскладку при инсталяции ОСИ ?ъ
<inkvizitor68sl> попробуй добавь её заново
<Scipetr> Я тя непонимаю что у тя за проблема
<inkvizitor68sl> локализацию поставил?
<x4fun> на русский то?
<waal> Всем привет. Гуру есть ? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<waal> Народ как "разбудить" usb модем из консоли ???
<inkvizitor68sl> выражайся по русски.
<Nebulosa> так.. хвостатая не пробегала?
<Nebulosa> китикитикити
<waal> Вобщем есть 2 модема. один бегает по инету. а второй принимает смс e1550.  Но проблема в том что через некоторое время тот который висит на смс. Отваливает. я так понимаю по тайм-ауту.  и не ловит смс нивига.
<inkvizitor68sl> только что мне сломали моцк
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, пробегала
<waal> висит тут.  /dev/ttyUSB1   если тупо в консолки набрать /dev/ttyUSB1  то в ответ  bash: /dev/ttyUSB1: Отказано в доступе
<waal> и вообще все команды на порт. игнорирует :(
<waal> инизиализация через minicom - тоже ничего не дает
<waal> такое тоже не прокатывает CONNECT >> /dev/ttyUSB1
<razor96> отказано в доступе? может через sudo надо?
<Nebulosa> конечно надо
<inkvizitor68sl> waal, а echo писать кто будет?
<waal> echo CONNECT >> /dev/ttyUSB1  - команда прошла. а модем спит.
<waal> gnokii --showsmsfolderstatus
<waal> GNOKII Version 0.6.28
<waal> No. Name                                         Id #Msg
<waal> ========================================================
<waal>   0 Internal memory                              ME    0
<waal>   1 Combined ME and SIM phonebook                MT    0
<waal>   2 SIM card                                     SM    0
<waal>   3 SMS Status Reports
<waal> СМС точно есть
<waal> А модем пока спит не видит их
<inkvizitor68sl> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> !voice waal
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='voice waal'
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice waal
<waal> пупец. через minicom посмотрел строку инициализации. echo  ~^M~AT S7=45 S0=0 L1 V1 X4 &c1 E1 Q0^M >> /dev/ttyUSB1   == в ответ [1]+  Готово   и тишина. ппц
<jlewka> подскажите,, а для acpid требуется X ?
<inkvizitor68sl> jlewka, aptitude show чтонибудь
<inkvizitor68sl> покажет тебе, что требуется для чтонибудь
<jlewka> спс)
<jlewka> а то же самое но только для pacman не подскажешь?)
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> пакман так может и не уметь)
<jlewka> ясн)
<Nebulosa> pacman -Qi xorg-server
<jlewka> спасибо)
<rapidsp> jlewka: гдето табличка есть соответствий команд между apt и pacman :)
<jlewka> надо будет поискать как нить)
<jlewka> http://unixforum.org/index.php?s=d78e4d55e5bdcf099ab12915a80c40a1&showtopic=41969&view=findpost&p=938529 нашел что то)
<mva> !win
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<ZeVoluciON> к чему это
<rapidsp> jlewka: ценная чтука, еще круче чем я видел :)
<jlewka> ))))
<jlewka> !wm
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='wm'
<hunter-12> всем ку
<jlewka> прет
<hunter-12> ктонит пробовал гнм-шелл?
<hunter-12> а?
<x4fun> так что на счет раскладки то ? ДОС вообще есть ?
<hunter-12> чтото у мну mutter тормозит?
<hunter-12> (((
<hunter-12> неужели никто gnome-shell не пробовал?
<Nor8> K3b не портировали еще на гном, знает кто-нибудь?
<Zerox_Neron> блин
<Zerox_Neron> у меня от балалайки опять мазоль на пальце
<Zerox_Neron> слушайте
<Zerox_Neron> а в убунту есть супертерминал как в винде?
<Zerox_Neron> мне надо винт из мухи цц вытащить
<mva> Nor8, мсье упорот?
<Nor8>  mva: Ты о чем?
<hunter-12> Nor8: портировали????
<l0ser140> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<jillsmitt> ы
<mva> k3b НИКОГДА не портирую на гном потому, что KDE Burner 3
<mva> KDE
<mva> а в гноме есть brasero
<jillsmitt> портирование не требуется
<jillsmitt> ставишь qt и запускаешь
<jillsmitt> в гноме
<Nor8> Бразеро убогая пародия на k3b, к тому же я видел попытки портировать л3и на гном
<DebianClone> Ребят, в xubuntu 10.10 баг с апплетами что ли?
<DebianClone> не перемещаются
<l0ser140> подскажите простенький графический редактор - обрабатывать скриншоты, обводить в рамочки, подсвечивать области, подписывать комментарии
<DebianClone> gimp
<Zerox_Neron> гимп стандарт
<l0ser140> гимпом неудобно
<jillsmitt> Nor8: гном развивается по принципу простоты, соответственно оболочка для консольных утилит нарезки должны быть простой
<Zerox_Neron> опен офис рисовальщик
<Zerox_Neron> не удобный
<mva> l0ser140, чем тебе гимпом не удобно?
<mva> по пунктам
<jillsmitt> Zerox_Neron: gnome-apps.org kde-apps.org
<jillsmitt> вперед к счастью
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Ну до абсурда упрощать, думаю, не нужно.
<l0ser140> mva: задача: выделить на скриншоте область и она обведётся в красную рамочку
<l0ser140> mva: в гимпе я не знаю, как это сделать в 3 клика, если научишь буду юзать гимп)
<jillsmitt> Nor8: помоги разработчикам
<jillsmitt> определить правильный путь
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Я не кодер
<jillsmitt> тогда выбери программу из списка
<djshafran> Господа, тут нубам за нубость хребет ломают или есть шанс понять как на канал ##freebsd попасть? ))) Всем доброго времени суток ))
<jillsmitt> k3b работает в гноме
<jillsmitt> приложения kde можно настроить так, чтобы внешний вид был как у приложений гном
<jillsmitt> djshafran: /join ##freesbd
<mva> l0ser140, выбираешь "выделение" в панели инструменов, выделяешь область, открываешь меню выделение, находишь волшебный пункт, который делает то, что тебе надо. Вообще, делается и быстрее с помощью шорткатов, но мне не до того, чтобы их вспоминать. Более того, есл
<mva> и тебе надо выделить прямоугольную или овальную область, то можно СРАЗУ выбрать прямоугольник или овал и обвести.
<jillsmitt> bsd*
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Работает, но зачем ставить кучу левых пакетов? И почему в бразеро я не могу при записи образа поставить скорость меньше, чем 40?  При всем, при том, что бразеро любить диск запороть
<jillsmitt> именно поэтому и стоит ставить
<jillsmitt> это и есть ответ на твой вопрос
<jillsmitt> пори диски или трать трафик
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Вообщем, выбор не велик. Или убогий бразеро, или хороший кэб с кучей левых пакетов
<jillsmitt> не левых
<jillsmitt> во первых
<jillsmitt> просвящаю тебя сын мой
<Nor8> Кстати, ранние версии кэба не требовали установки кучи всякого хлама
<jillsmitt> тих тих
<jillsmitt> это все фронтенды к консольным утилитам
<jillsmitt> смикаешь?
<Nor8> Зачем они мне нужны?
<l0ser140> mva: такого пункта, как мне надо я не вижу, и всё таки, расскажи, зачем мне использовать такой комбайн как гимп, когда мне нужна программа на порядок проще
<jillsmitt> Nor8: обе программы, когда ты жмешь кнопки, дают команды консольным утилитам
<jillsmitt> они работают с одними и теме же прогами
<jillsmitt> Nor8: ты поставишь библиотеку qt и она тебе пригодится потом я уверен
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Вообщем, простотой и функциональностью не пахнет здесь, сплошные кривые костыли
<jillsmitt> кроме нее поставишь k3b
<jillsmitt> это не так
<jillsmitt> для функциональности ты должен любить кде
<jillsmitt> но я уверен, ты не можешь настроить кеду так, чтобы она работала быстро, поэтому сидишь на гноме
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Только любитель произведений Де Сада может любить кривой КДЕ
<jillsmitt> он не кривой
<jillsmitt> просто ты смотришь не через те очки
<jillsmitt> 4.5.3 работает очень привлекательно сегодня
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Ну нужно думать, что ты умнее других, пользуюсь убунту с версии 7.04. Думаю, настраивать уже научился
<jillsmitt> тогда ты просто слоу
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Ты из Маськвы?
<jillsmitt> потому что ты юзаешь дистр, чья философия противоречит твоей
<jillsmitt> Nor8: предположим я из москвы
<Nor8> jillsmitt: В мире нет еще дистра, который бы соответствовал моей философии, мир слишком слоу, и ты вместе с ним
<jillsmitt> да и не будем мы никогда тебе соответствовать
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Маськовских узнаю издалека, у них все кругом "медленные", хотя сами любому ручнику фору дадут
<jillsmitt> ты в своих мечтах ушел слишком далеко
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Нет конструктивных предложений, воздержись от комментариев! Знаешь это золотое правило жизни?
<jillsmitt> я щас твой вопрос на баш процитирую
<jillsmitt> про портирование кде
<jillsmitt> на гном
<pilotparovoza> на Юнити)))
<jillsmitt> с сохранением авторства
<Zerox_Neron> ь задолбал
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Цитируй, не забудь поправку внести про портирование к3ба
<jillsmitt> ну да
<some1> что за вопрос?
<Zerox_Neron> почему они не разбираются с грубом?
<Zerox_Neron> чозанах?
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Тогда и будет видно, кто медленный
<Zerox_Neron> маладой растущий арганизм хочет йогурт кофи и любви
<Zerox_Neron> лалалалал
<jillsmitt> Nor8: бедный мальчик... не получается записать диск
<jillsmitt> как же с 2007го года диски пишешь под гномом?
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Спрошу прямо, ты суть вопроса понял или ты идиот?
<Zerox_Neron> оскорбления - лишнее
<jillsmitt> да, вообще то ты говорил с идиотом все это время
<Zerox_Neron> мы же все взрослые цивилизованные люди
<Nor8>  Zerox_Neron: Вынуждают маськовские шумахеры
<CEKTAHT> kakaya codepage ?
<Zerox_Neron> .
<Zerox_Neron> ))))
<jillsmitt> Nor8: зато на нашей улице кладут тратуар
<Zerox_Neron> везёт вам
<Zerox_Neron> на нашей никогда не будет тратуара
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Суть вопроса в том, есть ли аналог к3ба для гном, где корректный ответ?
<jillsmitt> Nor8: да. только он без гуи
<Zerox_Neron> Nor8: гугл???
<CEKTAHT> ютф 8 кодировка ?
<Zerox_Neron> ну да наверн
<Zerox_Neron> скорее всего
<hunter-12> Nor8: А БРАЗЕРО?
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Аналог подразумевает стопроцентное сходство, то есть и сгуи тоже
<hunter-12> Nor8: а неро ненравится?
<jillsmitt> Nor8: 100% сходство это копия, слоу
<Nor8> Или почти стопроцентное
<Zerox_Neron> есть неро под убунту?
<jillsmitt> смени ник на слоу, доставь мне удовольствие
<Zerox_Neron> всмысле гном?
<hunter-12> Zerox_Neron: на rutracker.org
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Я со слоу уже 15 минут раговариваю, он в Маськве живет
<hunter-12> поищи
<Zerox_Neron> да я найду где скачать
<Zerox_Neron> мне нужно знать есть или нет?
<Zerox_Neron> и как она работает
<jillsmitt> Nor8: ты настолько слоу, что не смотришь на мой адрес
<jillsmitt> =00
<Zerox_Neron> хорошо или плохо
<Zerox_Neron> хотя
<Zerox_Neron> на винде я юзал UltraISO
<hunter-12> Zerox_Neron: есть конечно
<Zerox_Neron> рад был бы, если на убунту есть такая весчь
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Да я даже смотреть не буду,  сам признался
<hunter-12> Zerox_Neron: неро не хуже
<Zerox_Neron> hunter-12: ну не скажи. кому как
<jillsmitt> Nor8: то то же
<Zerox_Neron> мне тут удообнее
<Zerox_Neron> перетащил файлики и делай с этим образом чо хошь
<hunter-12> Zerox_Neron: ну я нерой еще под вин пользовался
<Zerox_Neron> записывай на сиди на дивиди сохраняй образ и тд
<Zerox_Neron> весчь
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Что то то же, думаешь плюсом это тебе?
<jillsmitt> я просто прикалываюсь
<Zerox_Neron> я всякие меню можно в отдельных профессиональных прогах делать
<jillsmitt> Nor8: хочешь я тебя добью? k3b не может писать одновременно более чем на один привод, а у меня их 3 и вот еще дубликатор стоит на 10 приводов
<jillsmitt> а в гноме образа можно резать по правому клику мышки и столько, сколько хочешь раз
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Да это твои проблемы, мне порно для всего класса на диски записывать не нужно
<Zerox_Neron> фууу
<jillsmitt> я режу дистры
<Zerox_Neron> на диски нарезают
<Zerox_Neron> мы давно на флешках тоскаем
<Zerox_Neron> *rofl*
<jillsmitt> и да, это мои проблемы
<Zerox_Neron> пошутил
<jillsmitt> Nor8: но программка то не умеет этого делать
<Zerox_Neron> надо купить большую такую стопу DVD болванок и радовацо жизни
<Zerox_Neron> где взять деньги?)))
<Zerox_Neron> на счёт смарти
<Zerox_Neron> надо попробовать сделать сайт с использованием смарти
<jillsmitt> Nor8: не будь так радикален, в твоей установленной системе сейчас стоит куча ненужных тебе программ, ты о них даже наверное не знаешь
<uburuntu> что за смарти?
<Zerox_Neron> не плохая СС может получиться
<jillsmitt> поставь еще и библиотеку qt4
<jillsmitt> и юзай свой k3b
<Zerox_Neron> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smarty
<uburuntu> уже сам нашел :)
<hunter-12> так ктонибудь пробовал gnome-shell
<Zerox_Neron> )))
<Zerox_Neron> нефиг спрашивать если сам берёшься искать))
<Zerox_Neron> http://wikimediafoundation.org/w/index.php?title=WMFJA1/RU&utm_source=2010_JA1_Banner3&utm_medium=sitenotice&utm_campaign=fridayOpening&referrer=http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smarty
<Zerox_Neron> вы как хотите
<Zerox_Neron> а я поддержу
<jillsmitt> у вас тоже инкскейп следит?
<jillsmitt> на линейку
<Zerox_Neron> ?
<Zerox_Neron> чоэто
<Zerox_Neron> и к кому обращаешься
<jillsmitt> инкскейп оставляет след бегунка по линейке, забей
<Zerox_Neron> у мну такого нет
<DebianClone> кого попросить чтобы меня разбанили на форуме?
<Zerox_Neron> за что хоть забанили?))
<DebianClone> написали провокатор
<DebianClone> =)
<Zerox_Neron> провокатор чего?)))
<DebianClone> по поводу Runtu
<Zerox_Neron> ээээм
<Zerox_Neron> а чо там?
<Zerox_Neron> я чот не в курсе
<DebianClone> а кто может разбанить?
<Zerox_Neron> я ваще с линкуксом в плотную недавно познакомился
<DebianClone> я больше так не буду
<Zerox_Neron> пиши в саппорт наверн)
<DebianClone> Runtu wiki
<Zerox_Neron> или новый акк регай
<DebianClone> на том уже 2 месяца отсидел жалко
<Zerox_Neron> подумаешь
<uburuntu> че натворил-то? =)
<DebianClone> потроллил немного
<DebianClone> не в топике про фирефохэ
<DebianClone> =)
<uvvtu> всем привет. кого убили?
<DebianClone> марка шатллворта
<DebianClone> правда
<DebianClone> столмен застрелил
<uvvtu> минута молчания тогда
<DebianClone> почтим память вставанием
<jillsmitt> http://stanford.edu/~pgbovine/cde.html
<jillsmitt> для эксперементаторов
<Zerox_Neron> а сильно отличаются все эти ubuntu kubuntu rubuntu xubuntu??
<DebianClone> оболочкой
<DebianClone> не рубунту а рунту
<uvvtu> Zerox_Neron: ничем
<Zerox_Neron> ну да ну да...
<jillsmitt> графическим рабочим окружением
<Zerox_Neron> м...
<uvvtu> Zerox_Neron: не знаешь что поставить?
<Zerox_Neron> да я сижу на убунту 10.10
<uvvtu> и как
<Zerox_Neron> ну чо норм
<Zerox_Neron> чесн сказать мой первый линукс
<uvvtu> тогда нормально
<Zerox_Neron> сначала поставил 10.04 потом проапдейтился до 10.10
<[koshka]> uvvtu: :P
<Zerox_Neron> первое впечатление: шрифт :D
<uvvtu> привет кошара
<Zerox_Neron> не так грубо
<Zerox_Neron> в топку линукс, macos рулез :D
<uvvtu> правильно
<Zerox_Neron> тока я даж не представляю чо это такое и с чем его едят
<uvvtu> тогда ставь генту
<Zerox_Neron> но на момент установки линукса тож не представлял
<andreymal> Что я пропустил?
<Zerox_Neron> рождение сына
<uvvtu> точно
<Zerox_Neron> )))
<uburuntu> ставь BolgenOS, там конечно обои скучные, но сойдут
<jillsmitt> главное в жизни - обои
<uvvtu> нет только генту
<Zerox_Neron> да я думаю поставить CentOS и запустить под ним апач
<Zerox_Neron> кстати, кто в убунту апач настраивал ровно?
<Zerox_Neron> подскажите советом
<uburuntu> я
<Nor8> uburuntu: Коварное какое предложение 8-)
<Zerox_Neron> как делать много хостов?
<Nebulosa> ровно это как?
<Zerox_Neron> ну без косяков
<Ron_> я могу сделать))
<Nebulosa> это смысле без складок?
<Zerox_Neron> я поставить поставил
<DebianClone> в xfce xkb plugin 40 метров оперативки жрет
<Zerox_Neron> вроде php там всякие мускулы перлы работают
<DebianClone> :)
<uburuntu> вот хороший мануал http://ubuntologia.ru/apache-php-mysql
<Nebulosa> это смыле такой чтоб не шершаво?
<Zerox_Neron> Nebulosa: не выпендривайся заматал)))
<Zerox_Neron> как стартовать его...
<Zerox_Neron> а нашел
<jillsmitt> с отвесом надо ставить и гидроуровнем
<uburuntu> там также и про хосты расписано
<Zerox_Neron> localhost не открывается О_О
<Zerox_Neron> кстати
<Nebulosa> а он есть?
<andreymal> Кстати есть что-нибудь попроще апача?
<Zerox_Neron> 192.168.1.1 тоже не открывается
<Zerox_Neron> нафига
<Nebulosa> andreymal: нет
<Zerox_Neron> если апач есть
<Zerox_Neron> есть готовые серверы, но под винду
<Zerox_Neron> под линукс не встречал
<Ron_> LAMP
<andreymal> Под винду и у меня есть :)
<uvvtu> clear
<uvvtu> не туда блин
<Nebulosa> очистить палубу!
<Zerox_Neron> я опять пароль от рута забыл
<Zerox_Neron> в мускуле
<Nebulosa> root?
<Zerox_Neron> ну
<andreymal> А у меня тут бедный мальчик маленький сидит в убунте в какой-то бильярд играет, шарики играет :-D завязываю с виндой)
<uvvtu> ладно пойду генту ставить
<andreymal> Шарики *гоняет (надо спать больше)
<Zerox_Neron> uvvtu: удачи
<uvvtu> спасибо
<Zerox_Neron> andreymal: всмысле, где?
<andreymal> Zerox_Neron, дома
<uburuntu> как можно быстро установить убунту на много компов?
<Zerox_Neron> гастарбайтеры?
<Nebulosa> uvvtu: Let the Gentoo be with you
<uburuntu>  Nebulosa: :-D+1
<uvvtu> точно
<andreymal> File: jimm_cam_13.11.2010_17:46_1.jpeg
<andreymal> Size: 13KB
<andreymal> Link: http://files.jimm.net.ru/get/d1ae0dd4f1b535f57e0c03e91a51863a/
<andreymal> Не даю винду)))
<Zerox_Neron> ))
<andreymal> А на винде OpenArena есть
<Zerox_Neron> давай отучай его от этих нежностей
<andreymal> От каких?
<Ron_> andreymal ~ нет, но там есть Quake
<Zerox_Neron> от мягких и маленьких
<Nor8> andreymal: Да, приучи мальчега работать без иксов
<Zerox_Neron> кстати, открывать в вайне в другом икс-сервере намног удобнее
<andreymal> У него дома на компе винда и горы дисков с играми 14+ как минимум, а он еще до школы не дорос(
<Zerox_Neron> так вот
<andreymal> Всё, убежал
<Zerox_Neron> вруби ему сапёра
<Zerox_Neron> пускай учицо
<Zerox_Neron> мб сапёром станет в будущем
<andreymal> Врубал уже, не разобрался :)
<Nor8> andreymal: 14 + это что, море крови или в прямом смысле?
<Zerox_Neron> ну блин
<andreymal> Nor8, типа море, ага
<Nor8> andreymal: Ничего, в школу пойдет, там его быстро в контру научат играть)))
<Nor8> andreymal: Тебе еще плешь проест
<DebianClone> интересно в школах преподают основам Линукс?
<Nor8> DebianClone: Только запускают проект
<Nor8> Ы 15-ти процентах школ
<Nor8> В 25*
<DebianClone> Альт школьный? :)
<Nor8> DebianClone: Вообще, пакет линуксовый для школ
<DebianClone> что в него овходит?
<Nor8> DebianClone:  А какой дистр, точно не знаю, вроде альт
<DebianClone> альт школьный, так и называется
<DebianClone> вроде
<Nor8> http://news.softodrom.ru/ap/b2394.shtml
<Nor8> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/108075/ И такая сборка есть
<DebianClone> сколько можно сэкономить не покупая винду
<DebianClone> везде уже переходят, а мы как всегда в роли догоняющих
<jlewka> Zerox_Neron, что такое супер терминал?
<Nor8> DebianClone: Можно, но это не по русски)))) Пусть в африках всяких экономят))))
<Zerox_Neron> jlewka: гугл
<jlewka> !супер терминал
<DebianClone> это не разумно
<jlewka> !супер_терминал
<Nor8> DebianClone: На самом деле, очень сильное лобби от микрософт и желание распилить бюджет на местах у чинвников
<Zerox_Neron> мб
<Zerox_Neron> не супертерминал
<Zerox_Neron> а гипертерминал
<Zerox_Neron> а мб и так
<Zerox_Neron> я хз
<Nor8> DebianClone: Французской полиции, к примеру, никто не мешал на убунту перейти
<DebianClone> может и нашу полицию переведут? :)
 * skai-falkorr ыпч
<Nor8> DebianClone: Тут вопрос сложный крайне))) Вашей будущей полиции еще нужно очень многому научиться)))
<[koshka]> ))
<skai-falkorr> о чем речь?
<Ilang> ку
<padavan1> привет всем
<Nor8> ку
<Ilang> где для lucid взять модуль snd-bt-sco?
<skai-falkorr> padavan1: вопросы страшные не хочешь задавать ты, юный падаван
<skai-falkorr> Ilang: а че это?
<padavan1> Отваливается периодически wifi, ubuntu 10.10 на eeepc1201. Бьюсь с ним уже часа 4, подскажите чтонибудь
 * skai-falkorr я чувствую возмущение в силе
<Ilang> модуль
<skai-falkorr> padavan1: пробовал на него дышать тяжело?
<padavan1> возмущение еще какое)
<andreymal> чего червячок по сети не работает?
<[koshka]> привет
<skai-falkorr> Ilang: и нафига он?че делает?
<Ilang> padavan1:  5 часа это еще мало ))
<padavan1> мне уже хватило
<Ilang> нужен для работы блютус гарнитуры
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ты здесь?
<padavan1> у меня роут dlink dir300 на нем pppoe, я к нему по wifi
<padavan1> а он отваливается
<andreymal> :(
<Ilang> padavan1:  может драйвера к адаптеру wifi твоему нужны определенные
<skai-falkorr> Ilang: а пульсаудио блютус не работает?
<skai-falkorr> Ilang: попробуй поставить blueman и через него настроить
<padavan1> вот видите, опять отвалился)
<Ilang> дело в том что blueman стоит. а пульс не юзаем
<skai-falkorr> padavan1: не видим.ты не отвалился
<skai-falkorr> Ilang: ну тада...а ты уверен в названии модуля?
<Ilang> skai-falkorr:  как blueman через alsa работать задачка. вторые сутки решаю ...
<skai-falkorr> Ilang: алса критична тебе?
<Ilang> да
<skai-falkorr> Ilang: ну а линукс бакпорт модулс алса ставил?
<padavan1> так ведь на 10.04 все норм работало
<Ilang> на форуме пишут что нужна эта sco ...
<skai-falkorr> Ilang: пруф дай
<skai-falkorr> попробуй модпроб модуль
<skai-falkorr> или в /etc/modules добавь его
<skai-falkorr> авось сам подрубится если есть
<skai-falkorr> It's only btsco that you want to type into a line of its own in /etc/modules
<skai-falkorr> btsco называется походу
<Ilang> попробуем
<User877[web]> Добрый вечер!
<User877[web]> Помошите мне, пожалуйста
<invision> Подскажите какой командой сделать права на запись 777 все папки и файлы + подпапки)
<User877[web]> Как установить logitech webcam c100 на Убунту
<invision> User877[web] у меня почти такая же работает прекрасно)
<skai-falkorr> User877[web]: с божьей помощью
<invision> через ffmpeg запись и все
<skai-falkorr> invision: тебе в какой директории хочешь поменять права?
<invision> skai-falkorr, папка в ней файлы и подпапки) в www директории
<invision> не помню просто команду что то там rwx итд (
<skai-falkorr> invision: ясно.апач настроить нормально не получается?
<skai-falkorr> chmod и вперед ломай что хочешь:)
<User877[web]> Не понимаю второй день общаюсь с линукс как мне установить драйвера
<User877[web]> на камеру
<andreymal> а можно ли чем-нибудь через убунту прошить телефон(ы) нокии?
<XuMuK> а можно поинтересовацо, что общего у апача и чмод? о_О
<skai-falkorr> User877[web]: мы тебя тоже не понимаем. ты вообще слышал про знаки препинания?
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: папка www ;)
<XuMuK> User877[web]: а они вапще там нужны?
<skai-falkorr> andreymal: го на форум.там была тема с историей успеха
<andreymal> skai-falkorr: ок
<skai-falkorr> User877[web]: ls /dev | grep video
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr: лично у меня она в /home/$USER лежит, и никаких заморочек с правами нет и не было никада)
<invision> chmod rwx [папка] а как сделать к подпапке?:)
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: ну у него же походу не там:)вот и говорю что апач нормально настроить не смог он:)
<skai-falkorr> invision: man chmod
<XuMuK> chomod +rwx -R
<invision> спс
<andreymal> а тема с плашкой [РЕШЕНО] ?
<skai-falkorr> andreymal: а кто помнит.ты почитай
<User877[web]> Я абсолютно прекрасно понимаю, что являюсь полным нулем, и поэтому прошу помощи: после команды ls /dev | grep video пишет Video0
<Ilang> skai-falkorr:  FATAL: Module snd_bt_sco not found.
<skai-falkorr> User877[web]: ну значит она работает
<andreymal> skai-falkorr: первая ссылка из поиска - там безрезультатно
<skai-falkorr> invision: modprobe btsco
<Ilang> линукс бакпорт для алсы стоит
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr: там, насколько я помню, из всех настроек - указать имя админа, имя хоста и путь к папке))
<XuMuK> если по минимуму...
<User877[web]> И какие мои действия дальше?
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: вот путь к папке и не осилил наверное
<skai-falkorr> User877[web]: ну какой.ставь скайп
<skai-falkorr> Ilang: modprobe btsco
<Ilang> FATAL: Module btsco not found.
<XuMuK> User877[web]: обьясни мне, зачем тебе дрова к камере? моя и так подключаецо...
<andreymal> https://launchpad.net/nokinux не оно ли??
<User877[web]> <skai-falkorr> мне надо увидеть то, что она показывает и дать доступ к изображению через интернет извне
<XuMuK> ето не винда, линь её и так увидит...
<skai-falkorr>  sudo apt-get install bluez-btsco
<skai-falkorr>  sudo modprobe snd-bt-sco
<skai-falkorr> Ilang:
<skai-falkorr> User877[web]: ну через влц смотри
<skai-falkorr> Ilang: Note: If you prefer this module be loaded automatically at boot, run 'gksu gedit /etc/modules' and add a line for 'snd-bt-sc
<skai-falkorr> o
<User877[web]> А что такое влц
<skai-falkorr> Ilang: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<uburuntu> до какого года обновляется 10.10?
<skai-falkorr> uburuntu: 1.5 года
<User877[web]> user@user-desktop:~$ webcam-server could not open logfile '/var/log/webcam_server.log' for writing
<skai-falkorr> апрель2012
<uburuntu> почти как ЛТС
<skai-falkorr> uburuntu: ага.тока лтс три года обновы
<skai-falkorr> ну че там.почти блин
<User877[web]> <skai-falkorr> user@user-desktop:~$ webcam-server could not open logfile '/var/log/webcam_server.log' for writing
<skai-falkorr> User877[web]: а че?
<XuMuK> чо то последнее время вичат отмораживацо начал...
<skai-falkorr> *и че?
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: вершион?
<User877[web]> Как увидеть картинку и/или запустить  вещание в инет? Что такое влц? Понимаю? что напрягаю, но очень нужна ваша помощь
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: на 10.04 сидишь?
<XuMuK> идёт, идёт, потом, бац, и на ровном месте тупит, застывает, не получает новые мессаги...
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: tell User877[web] about forum
<ubuntuhelp> User877[web], please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> все ж разжеванно давно
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr: 0.3.0
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: обновлять не пробовал?в 0.3.3 он даж лаг показывает
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr:
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr: да, 10,04
<XuMuK> етот тоже лаг показывает, толку то)
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: ну так обнови.мож исправили баг твой
<dinya24> привет. как сделать чтоб в vnc сервере x11vnc можно было выбирать пользователя . А то когда переключаю на другого у меня черный экран
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr: а как на 10,04 поставить 0,3,3? через какой-нить GID или CVS?
<uburuntu> народ, можете помочь? такая же проблема http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=123290.0
<XuMuK> dinya24: попробуй нажать чо нить, черный экран может быть из-за ACPI, ето он так тебе электричество экономит)
<deimosmaker> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
 * andreymal впихивает папке линукс, а он говорит что еще винду не прошел))
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: я тебя давно знаю, так что предположу, что ты способен самостоятельно зайти на weechat.org, скачать пакеты для убунту и с помощью sudo dpkg -i /path/to/downloaded/packages/* поставить их;)
<skai-falkorr> andreymal: а ты скажи что тут интересней.и голых девок показывают:)
<andreymal> сказал
<deimosmaker> доброво времени суток всем
<andreymal> но он говорит пока винду не пройдёт, ни в чё другое играть не будет)
<deimosmaker> кто подскажет как запустить win32 приложение под вайном?
<Nor8> deimosmaker: Какое приложение?
<deimosmaker> world of tanks)))
<deimosmaker> he file '/home/dmitry/.wine/dosdevices/c:/World_of_Tanks/WorldOfTanks.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<deimosmaker> djn xj gbitn ghb gjgsnrt pfgecrf
<deimosmaker> вот что пишет при попытке запуска
<SergeyIT> read about the executable bit
<skai-falkorr> deimosmaker: chmod +x /home/dmitry/.wine/dosdevices/c:/World_of_Tanks/WorldOfTanks.exe
<deimosmaker> благодарю, друже
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr добрый
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: сам себе удивляюсь:)
<Nor8> deimosmaker: И, кстати, там по-моему другой ехешник игру запускает
<deimosmaker> нене этот
<SergeyIT> тебе виндее
<Nor8> deimosmaker: Ладно, значит ошибся, но мышь в мгре все-равно глючит
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr: добавил ппа, поставил 0,3,3... мож поможет))*
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: а нафига ппа?
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr: ибо она без него выше 0,3,0 не видела...
<padavan1> Кто нибудь, прошу Вас, скажите что делать? нервы уже не выдерживают.
<XuMuK> padavan1: делать с чем?
<padavan1> wifi отваливается все время
<padavan1> раз в 2 минуты
<skai-falkorr> http://weechat.org/files/ubuntu/lucid/0.3.3/i386/
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: я один вижу чисто фаилы?
<XuMuK> padavan1: уверен, что трабл убунты? у меня тоже такое было, оказалось из-за рутера...
<padavan1> на 10.04 все норм было, на 10.10
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: tell padavan1 about forum
<ubuntuhelp> padavan1, please see my private message
<padavan1> 3 компа дома, остальные норм работают
<padavan1> это изза убунты, и именно изза 10.10
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr: так то исходнеги, нет?
<XuMuK> padavan1: тада молчу... у меня 10,10 простояла не более часа...
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: исходники в формате деб?:)самому не смешно становится?
<XuMuK> потом снес и вернулсо на 10,04
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr: я не смотрел) не знал что там дебы)
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: не читал, но осуждаю (С)
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr: да похер, через ппа хоть сама обнавляцо будет, при выходе новой версии)
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr: так я и не осуждал же) я ж просто спросил))
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: следующая через месяц выйдет стейбл.да и как то обновы тут не критичны
<XuMuK> но желательны)
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: и это говорит человек, сидящий на 10.04. нафига за свежаком то гнаться, если итак будет работать?
<padavan1> вот опять блин отвалился
<Nor8>  padavan1: Используй силу, мой юный падаван ))))
<padavan1> я еще только изучаю силу)
<skai-falkorr> padavan1: поддайся темной стороне силы.переходи на генту:)
<padavan1> блин но скоро я помойму перейду на темную сторону, и пойду рубить работников канноникал
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr: я не осталсо на 10,10 ибо очень она глючная пока) я ж не говорил, что всё новое - плохо))
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: все страшные глюки давно уже зачинили
<padavan1> что может быть страшнее не работающего интернета??
<Nor8>  padavan1: Видел на форуме тему про фи-ви, поищи, может найдешь
<padavan1> Да я смотрел там не раз уже, там вообще люди странные, задают вопрос про одно, говорят про другое
<padavan1> Пробовал сносить NM, ставил wicd, wifi radar и еще че то ставил, ни чегоне помогает
<Nor8> padavan1: Так у тебя сигнал может не стабильный?
<padavan1> вот думаю искать windiws  драйвера для сетевухи, тока не знаю поможет ли
<skai-falkorr> padavan1: ладно.попробуем помочь тебе
<padavan1> сигнал 96%, да и не в этом дело. Он работает нормально минуты две, потом пинги пропадают и все
<skai-falkorr> padavan1: дмесг покури в момент отключения
<padavan1> а что такое дмесг?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: емое.я предлагаю помощь.кажется я заболел
<Nor8>  padavan1: Размер пакета руками укажи
<skai-falkorr> padavan1: dmesg
<skai-falkorr> padavan1: кстати да.мту настрой.у мну н езернете на кривом момеде было так.без смены прошивки и курения мту разрывало так же при режиме роутера
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, не понял (
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: да это я так:)удивляюсь сам себе.вот как часто ты видел, чтобы я спокойно и добровольно помагал людям?
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: здрасте товарищ:)
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, бывает )
<skai-falkorr> *помогал ессесно.чет грамотность к ночи падает
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, так рабнеделя длинная
<padavan1> mtu стоит автоматически
<SergeyIT> padavan1, поробуй уменьшать (видел таки советы)
<padavan1> куда выложить вывод dmesg??
<DebianClone> Рассказать кое-что?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ага.вроде прошла пятница...а тут бах - снова пятница:)да еще и пятница 13:)
<SergeyIT> padavan1, а сам посмотреть, не ?
<padavan1> не я великий нуб
<SergeyIT> padavan1, учись читать
<mifod9> Здравствуйте, быть может глупый вопрос но дело принципа так сказать, помогите установить Xubuntu на древнию машину мать intel 815 agp, жосткий диск AT fireball plus as
<skai-falkorr> DebianClone: не рассказывай
<DebianClone> почему?
<DebianClone> :)
<ilang> skai-falkorr:  стоит bluez-btsco , но snd-bt-sco в системе нет!
<SergeyIT> mifod9, частота, память ?
<mifod9> частотат проца 1,2 целерон, память одна плашка в 256мб
<mifod9> древняя видяха ещё какая то, асус
<mifod9> доходит до разметки и зависает....
<skai-falkorr> ilang: а btsco нет?
<SergeyIT> mifod9, а лайфСД? работает?
<ilang> skai-falkorr:  FATAL: Module btsco not found.
<mifod9> да, лайв сиди работает но из него тоже не ставиться
<skai-falkorr> ilang: ну хз где его еще взять
<mifod9> пробовал "альтернейт" образ диска но тоже не катит, пробовал так же перед установкой тыркать в ф6 всякие штучки :) не помогло
<ilang> появились только есть т
<SergeyIT> mifod9, а версия 10.10
<mifod9> да
<padavan1> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9459560/dmesg.txt
<padavan1> вот
<SergeyIT> mifod9, это зря
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr: снова начинаешь? )
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: :Р
<mifod9> тогда какую версию посоветуешь?
<padavan1> если кто поможет будет хорошо
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr: откушу язык )
<skai-falkorr> !paste | padavan1
<padavan1> ая пока буду учится читать
<ubuntuhelp> padavan1: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<SergeyIT> 10.04 если добавить памяти до 512Мб
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: истинно мужское решение:))
<[koshka]> ой.. ну тя в баню
<mifod9> дак дело то не в памяти, дело в том что при разметки диска не видит...или это от этого зависит?
<SergeyIT> mifod9, а так более легкую - глянь на форуме
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: а вот теперь я верю, что это было твоя страница:)
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: ниодин мужик в баню не посылает
<mifod9> SergeyIT: ничего на форуме не нашёл понятного :( видать глуп, как думаешь почему не видит жосткий диск? что можно попробовать сделать?
<SergeyIT> mifod9, это может 10.10 - сырая. Кстати, а с лайфСД диск виден, размечается?
<mifod9> хм, если честно то не особо разглядывал диск, я сразу тыркал установку
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr: мужики дальше посылаюТ? :D
<SergeyIT> mifod9, gparted на лайфСД есть
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: ближе:)их направления как то ближе к телу, чем баня:))
<mifod9> SergeyIT: щас нарежу, погляжу
<ilang> skai-falkorr:  зато есть такие http://paste.ubuntu.com/531253/
<SergeyIT> mifod9, тыркают сразу обычно в других случаях, да и то думают ))
<mifod9> :-D
<User075[web]> Всем привет!
<[koshka]> привет
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr: ясн
<User075[web]> Есть вопрос по USB Live дистрибутиву, который создавал с помощью Live CD
<skai-falkorr> nstall snd-snd87xx /sbin/modprobe --first-time --ignore-install snd-via82xx && { /sbin/modprobe snd-pcm-oss; /bin/ttrue; } && { /sbin/modprobe snd-bt-sco; /bin/true; }
<skai-falkorr> *install
<skai-falkorr> ilang:
<skai-falkorr> User075[web]: ты вернулся?
<User075[web]> каждый раз после загрузки выдается запрос "Попробовать Ubuntu" и установить Убунту, как это убрать? подскажите плиз
<skai-falkorr> ilang: http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?/topic/27326-installing-btsco/
<uburuntu> достань диск из дисковода)
<User075[web]> шутишь, я загружаюсь с флешки
<uburuntu> аа
<skai-falkorr> User075[web]: ну установить убунту же на хард
<User075[web]> нужна мобильная версия
<skai-falkorr> User075[web]: установить на внешний хард.
<User075[web]> в том то и проблема, что единственный приемлемый вариант - флешка
<User075[web]> дело в том, что нужно будет запускать на разных компах
<skai-falkorr> User075[web]: смирись
<skai-falkorr> User075[web]: или сделай лив юсб с версии постарше
<User075[web]> 10.10 стоит
<User075[web]> вроде как самая старшая
<mva> это младшая
<User075[web]> вот сейчас обновляюсь, может поможет
<User075[web]> какая старшая?
<skai-falkorr> User075[web]: ты понимаешь отличия слова старше от младше?
<mva> сам подумай
<User075[web]> а-а-а ... туплю
<User075[web]> 10.04 мб?
<skai-falkorr> User075[web]: а хз.я не помню там убиквити с такой фичей или еще нормальный
<User075[web]> а настроить эту хрень нельзя никак? например убрать из автозагрузки или еще чего?
<skai-falkorr> User075[web]: можно.
<User075[web]> Приложения же у меня устанавливаются и настройки сохраняются
<User075[web]> дык я и спрашиваю, ка-а-а-ак?!
<skai-falkorr> User075[web]: а фиг его знает.поиграй с силинукс.кфг
<skai-falkorr> *сислинукс
<User075[web]> жаль, что никто с этим не встречался ...
<User075[web]> лан, спс и на этом
<ilang> skai-falkorr:  чесно гря сложно понять о чем они пишут...
 * skai-falkorr интересно чтож все так любят вспоминать союз правых сил....
<skai-falkorr> ilang: всеж понятно пишут
<ilang> там по французки
<skai-falkorr> ilang: у меня на английском пишут
<ilang> ну может я не полиглот
<ilang> как подрубить чертов модуль ?
<skai-falkorr> ilang: гугли.ничем помочь не могу тут
<ilang> и ттам для мандривы
<uburuntu> как снести на дефолтную тему наутилуса?
<uburuntu> т.е. щас поставил тему, как убрать не знаю
<User719[web]> !last
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='last'
<SergeyIT> uburuntu, переустановить ОС, не?
<uburuntu> SergeyIT: как раз собирался
<SergeyIT> uburuntu, глянь, что у тебя в ~/.nautilus и в ~/.gconf/app/nautilus
<uburuntu> глянул)
<uburuntu> в ~/.nautilu ничего нету, во второй папке есть папки)
<SergeyIT> uburuntu может там что поменять, или переименовать директорию. Может по дефолту восстановит
<uburuntu> SergeyIT: щас кое-что попробую и отпишусь
<uburuntu> я вребут
<DebianClone> ребят
<DebianClone> в xfce названия иконок на рабочем столе сокращаются, как пофиксить?
<DebianClone> are you hear me?
<DebianClone> oh my god!
<SergeyIT> к god не на этот канал
<DebianClone> а такой вопрос в трее empathy отсутсвуют некоторые анимированные иконки вылезает перечеркнутый кружок
<DebianClone> в котором я сейчас сижу
<DebianClone> сделал xfce похожую на gnome :)
<DebianClone> никто не нает?
<DebianClone> знает*
<SergeyIT> (08:11:59 PM) DebianClone: сделал xfce похожую на gnome - а чего не жноме поставить?
<DebianClone> жноме проприетарня херня
<DebianClone> Меня бесит этот убунтовский трей, больше всего в Линуксе
<DebianClone> марите какой трей симпатичный http://itmages.ru/image/view/77097/cc7caf15
<DebianClone> это бунта 10.10
<DebianClone> я как аутист сам с собой
<DebianClone> :)
<terasu> привет)
<terasu> кто может помочь в освоении убунты?
<[koshka]> forum.ubuntu.ru =)
<[koshka]> так) кто тут в qt програмит?
<Volkodav> terasu: форумы мануалы и google
<terasu> освоение убунты так и добавляет моему 16-летнему интелекта)
<terasu> мозгу*
<[koshka]> бедное дите :(
<[koshka]> зачем тебе убунту в столь юнном возрасте ?
<terasu> мм? я вполне с ней счастлив
<[koshka]> ну это хорошо
<terasu> ну как сказать, я захотел владеть своим пк
<[koshka]> я рада за тебя ;)
<terasu> кто-нибудь подскажет, более-менее вменяемую статью о возможнастях терминала?
<lexxx> книгу да статью нет)
<terasu> название книги, если можно)
<lexxx> ну у мну лично маленький справочник " linux  карманный справочник" скотта граннемана
<terasu> вот ещё уже 2 день мучающий меня вопрос : "Чего люди стаят себе Убунту?"
<lexxx>  terasu: популярно и легко
<lexxx> или ты с виндой сравниваеш?
<Volkodav> terasu: иди мануалы читай а то ты троллить начинаешь
<terasu> да скорее с виндой, ибо это первая линуксная ос)
<terasu> хорошо)
<DebianClone> http://kibergrad.com/?do=music&name=17769_alina_kukushkina_-_pro_sledi_mp3
<DebianClone> :)
<DebianClone> 0
<DebianClone> 0
<DebianClone> \
<[koshka]> не флудякай )
<DebianClone> тут сонное царство
<lexxx> ну дык канал потдержки
<DebianClone> чего ж меня никто не поддержит?
<terasu> кому нечего делать может помогать мне советами в освоении))
<DebianClone> !
<DebianClone> а-то даже ничем посочь не могут
<DebianClone> помочь
<padavan> Надоела блин убунта чертова. Падает соединение наверное изза того что сигнал падает до 0
<DebianClone> Вопрос: как на индикаторе раскладки клавиатуры сменить us на eng?
<DebianClone> и Rus на Ru
<padavan> Он дергается с 60 до 70, а потом в 0
<padavan> как это поправитьь можно?
<DebianClone> ничем тут не помогут
<DebianClone> :)
<parfux> добрый вечер
<padavan> Да я уж понял, вроде сказали что помогут, но наверно не помогут
<terasu> подскажите, чем отличается Лазарус от Делфи?
<parfux> ммм какойто странный вопрос
<parfux> поставь, посмотри
<parfux> но я солидарен с башем что все языки с := являются мертвыми
<SergeyIT> [koshka],  я иногда в qt заглядываю
<terasu> тут ка сказать, я с С++ знаком только консольным, программирую на делфи) но ещё вся жизнь впереди, выучу)
<ilang`> Error: control open (hw:1): No such file or directoryanatoly@anatoly-laptop:~$  Error: Can't find device. Bail
<ilang`>  
<ilang`> ппц
<Scipetr> ЫЫЫ а я вот на питоне прогаю
<Scipetr> ))
<ilang`> как это леиться?
<ilang`> лечиться*
<Scipetr> а С/С++ гг полное)
<artus> q all
<terasu> в свои 16 лет, уча программирование всего 2 года по-моему знать боль-мень Дельфи уже неплохо)
<parfux> ага ты молодец
<SergeyIT> terasu, проги из Дельфи перегонял в лазарус за полчаса (но не GUI) - так что практически аналоги
<terasu> ладно, похвастался и хватит)
<[koshka]> )
<parfux> но делфи счас всетаки мертв...
<SergeyIT> parfux, это кому то так хочется его изображать...
<parfux> ого, оно и правда еще брыкается
<parfux> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delphi_(среда_разработки)
<parfux> делфи для PHP
<parfux> Дримвивер?
<korvin> [koshka]: #qt-ru же
<korvin> Scipetr: при том что значительная часть пейтоновских модулей написана на С?
<Scipetr> И что с того
<Scipetr> то что питон написан на си не делает си хорошим языком
<korvin> что же в С плохого?
<korvin> чем ты его предлагаешь заменить?
<Scipetr> OCalm
<SergeyIT> korvin, зачем так далеко посылать то, там же звери (
<Scipetr> ет так навскидку
<korvin> Scipetr: ядро, дрова на окамле пейсать?
<Scipetr> Зы С язык для системного програминга прост супер))
<SergeyIT> Для математики тоже хорош (GSL)
<Scipetr> Для математики хорош... Fortran
<Scipetr> )))
<korvin> SergeyIT: почему звери? нормально там вс] =)
<korvin> *всьо
<Suntechnic> Помогите - чудо прогармма убила конфу гнома - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=94618.msg916912#msg916912
<[koshka]> korvin: спасибо
<Scipetr> ыы
<parfux> это можно сделать rm -rf
<korvin> SergeyIT: и да, делфи -- суксь, xcode и qtcreator няшней
<Suntechnic> rm -rf - пробовал - не помогает - говорит недостаточно прав
<Scipetr> sudo ...
<Scipetr> ))
<parfux> это уже зло
<Suntechnic> Не с sudo она мне всё с винта выкосит
<parfux> тебе пойдет кончиг обнулить?
<parfux> тогда удали папку ~/.config
<parfux> и еще какуюто с настроками
<parfux> я гномом не пользуюсь
<Suntechnic> Сума посъодили что ли? rm -rf надо запускть только sudo -u nobody rm -rf
<Suntechnic> Иначе капец
<korvin> эм...
<parfux> эм... это такая шутка типа была
<Suntechnic> Толку её удалять - мне востановить из reg файла надо - лень руками всё крутить
<parfux> ну восстанавливать это сложнее... мы только rm -rf знаем
<parfux> хотя погоди, если я тебя правильно понял ты снял backup программой, и обратно она восстанавивать нехочет?
<Scipetr> ыыы в понедельник принесу
<Scipetr> сорь
<parfux> возможно сам бэкап это архив с настройками?
<DebianClone>  с какой работой модераторы совмещают посиделки на форуме или ирк каналов?
<SergeyIT> DebianClone, думаю, с разной )
<DebianClone> не круглосуточно модерируют?
<parfux> ПОСМЕННО
<Suntechnic> Сам бэкап к сожалению xml файл в котором 514 ключей...
<DebianClone> как можно заделаться например на убунту форуме?
<Suntechnic> конечно не хочет - у ней даже кнопки такой нет, а на файл как параметр в консоли она не реагирует...
<parfux> j
<parfux> о
<parfux> загуглил за тебя
<parfux> gconftool-2 --load <saved filename>
<Suntechnic> СПАСИБО!!!
<SergeyIT> DebianClone, а зачем?
<DebianClone> модераторам платят, надеюсь? :)
<parfux> че заработало?
<SergeyIT> DebianClone, конечно
<Suntechnic> АГА!
<SergeyIT> DebianClone, тогда это не для тебя - там работать надо
<Suntechnic> За это история про rm -rf
<Suntechnic> Делаю макрос для OOo. В числе прочего он должен заменить часть его конфы, что при рабочем ООо делать нельзя. Поэтому пишу скрипт, которому макрос передаёт управление и параметры в числе которых и удаляемая дериктория. Скрпит закрывает ООо, делает
<Suntechnic> своё чёрное дело и сново его запускает.
<Suntechnic> И вот в процессе отладки у меня параметром уходит туда пустая строка...
<Suntechnic> rm -rf выкашивает хомяка. Ну а мне-то пофиг - я работаю от фейкового юзера. А вот Билли не пофиг, так как раздел с Windows Vista купленной вместе с ноутом смонтирован в хомяк этого юзера...
<Suntechnic> Так я пересел на Ubuntu )))
<Neolight> привет всем, хочу поделиться смешными и забавними "50 причин , почему человеку необходим Linux". Если кто-то уже это читал раньше--простите меня, я недавно на них наткнулся. Вляпался.. так сказать...
<Neolight> вот они http://stoplinux.org.ru/project-humor/50_reasons_why_linux_is_needed_for_humon.print
<parfux> сайт вот только не кошерный
<parfux> линуксофилы както солиднее троллят
<Neolight> ну уж простите, вам не угодишь )
<Sonorus> попробовал сеня оболочку Юнити, такая гадость
<SergeyIT> Neolight, чушь - у каждого свои причины
<Sonorus> Вечер всем
<Niketa> всем привет
<Niketa> Тут опять нарисовалась проблема с этой убунтой
<Niketa> виснет при выходе из спящего режима
<artus> бываеть )
<Niketa> чем дольше стоит - тем дольше отвисает
<Niketa> это ваще лечится ?
<artus> неа )
<Niketa> почему ? Оо
<artus> по определению )
<Niketa> тупая ось
<artus> скорее тестовый полигон )
<Niketa> можно и так сказать.но пока это мой выбор как ось для нетбука
<Suntechnic> Спящий режим лучше вообще не использовать ни в этой Убунте ни в любой другой. К сожалению это не работает пока нигде...
<artus> Niketa: я бы не сказал))) слишком уж прожорлива для нетбука )
<Niketa> Нормально идет )
<artus> Suntechnic: ну в 9.04 таботало просто замечательно ) потом поломали )
<SergeyIT> artus, нормально для нетбука!
<Niketa> раньше xubuntu была...ставил для пробы....но чет решил лучше убунту
<Niketa> причем какой то косяк...у меня грузится нетбук тока с убунту десктоп 10.4
<artus> SergeyIT: как по мне прожорлива )
<Suntechnic> Угу-угу - работало... В Win тоже с виду работает и тоже замечательно...
<Niketa> форточка мне просто наскучила ) я люблю все новое )
<SergeyIT> artus, а я не жалуюсь - на нетбуке у меня проц быстрее и памяти в 3 раза больше чем на десктопе )
<artus> Suntechnic: не.. мод ео уже и в 9.10 поломали .. я не тестил ) сразу 10.04 ставил ) но и 4я оказалось оооч глючной )
<artus> SergeyIT: хех ))) ну при таких то раскладах ))
<Niketa> а что за нетбук у вас ?
<SergeyIT> artus, экран только меньше и диск один (
<SergeyIT> самсунг N210
<Niketa> ну у меня nc10 )   предыдущий
<SergeyIT> только памяти 2Гб
<Niketa> ну я се тож 2 гб расширю..если будет надо
<SergeyIT> Niketa, для 32битной ОС в общем и 1Гб достаточно
<Niketa> ну убунта не жалуется )
<Niketa> таже када виртуал бокс с хп врубая чтоб проги по учебе запустить
<SergeyIT> Niketa, у меня ХР второй ОС, иногда нужна
<Niketa> у меня 7 )
<Niketa> просто в основном я сижу с убунты )
<Niketa> да и семерка подтупивает
<SergeyIT> я 7-ку сразу снес, даже не посмотрев на нее
<Niketa> почему ? отличная ось
<Niketa> ваще я хочу себе новый нетбук.аналог x120 ......
<Niketa> но увы...x120 уже нет в продаже
<Niketa> а нетбук был супер (((
<Niketa> тут вообще кто нить есть кто в ноутах разбирается.следит за новинками
<parfux> я тоже каккупил lenovo s12 сразу снес 7
<parfux> хотел деньги вернуть
<parfux> за предустановленую  ОС
<parfux> но меня послали=)
<parfux> а причина в том что мой отец которому 60 лет лутьше разирается в вин 7 чем я
<parfux> она заточена под неграмотных людей
<Niketa> ))))
<SergeyIT> Niketa, они с такой скоростью модели меняют, что не уследишь
<parfux> я там ну чесно ни*** не пнял
<artus> харош офтопить
<parfux> окей
<Niketa> все равно никто оп делу не говорит.
<SergeyIT> parfux, может он с 3.0 начинал )
<parfux> я с 3.0 начинал=)
<parfux> мне 20 лет
<Niketa> о.вы как пользователь n210
<Niketa> расскажите 1 вещь
<SergeyIT> parfux, 3.0 появилась 17 лет назад
<SergeyIT> Niketa, пытать будешь, не скажу )
<Niketa> easy slow donw manager...отвечает за кнопку регулировки работы проца.но на деле это - Режим хлаждения проца
<Niketa> бесшумный нормальный разгон
<Niketa> какой из этих - включает самый минимальный режим.чтоб батарейку не ел
<SergeyIT> Niketa, ну да - это карлсон
<andreymal> чем можно файлы на фтп залить?
<SergeyIT> andreymal, я крузадером пользуюсь
<artus> andreymal: filezilla , gftp
<andreymal> А что меньше?
<andreymal> весит
<artus> gftp вроде
<andreymal> угу
<SergeyIT> Niketa, а по аглицки как? Ноут не запущен. Наверно бесшумный
<Niketa> там все на русском......
<andreymal> "требует установки ненадёжных пакетов"
<artus> норм
<andreymal> как ему сказать что плевать?
<artus> у тя просто ключ не импортирован
<andreymal> не устанавливает, гад
<SergeyIT> Niketa, у меня аглицкий вроде
<artus> yes скажи
<andreymal> тут одна кнопка
<artus> не y а yes
<andreymal> OK и всё
<andreymal> гг
<artus> ааа... дык ты того
<andreymal> пошёл в консоль))
<andreymal> туплю однако хД
<artus> sudo aptitude install gftp
<artus> ато кнопки кие то )
<andreymal> понял уже
<SergeyIT> Niketa, всегда на нормальном стоит - 6 часов работает на минимуме яркости
<Niketa> ну да....пока что так....встроеную ету бы заставить работать....хотя в универе она неловит...так что сижу с мобильгника...а мобила и коробки спокойно работает
<andreymal> (тест1)
<andreymal> (тест2)
<andreymal> (тест3)
<Niketa> Оо
<andreymal> гг
<andreymal> вайп- и флуд-атаку легко сделать)
<SergeyIT> ЕГЭ сдаешь?
<andreymal> я?
<xabar> .
<dinya24> как переключаться пользователям по x11vnc?
<Niketa> Оо
<Znoy[web]> Всем привет :)
<SergeyIT> где?
<Niketa> что вообще надо знать владельцам нетбуков и юзерам убунты ?
<Niketa> обязательно
<korvin> гм... ничего
<SergeyIT> Niketa, встанет ли на данную модель линукс
<Niketa> еще как встанет
<parfux> ну вот например wimax под линукс не все хелезо поддерживает
<bggooo> Братцы, подскажите скриптик, чтобы он заходил в папки и создавал там папку с нужным неймом, и так по всем папкам в выбранной директории :)
<parfux> хм щас попробую
<bggooo> папки все пронумированы в директории от 714 до 644
<bggooo> parfux, если что
<bggooo> имя папки которую нужно создавать одно для все можно ТО
<bggooo> *х
<parfux> ага ну вот покачто команда которая все каталоги выводдит
<parfux> find /home/parfux -type d
<parfux> щас придумаю как создавать
<Niketa> вот в нетбуке встроен ваймакс.и madwimax его не видит (
<SergeyIT> Niketa, альтависти
<Niketa> ??
<Niketa> я не опнял
<Niketa> *понял
<parfux> [parfux@myhost ~]$ find /home/parfux/ -type d -exec echo {}\;
<parfux> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<parfux> где ошибка?
<xabar> плакал - грабители проникшие в квартиру валуева вынесли все - побои, страх, унижение
<xabar> -exec?
<SergeyIT> Niketa, altavista.com
<Niketa> и что там искать ?
<Niketa> это поисковик какой то ?
<xabar> parfux а зачем ты эхо просишь?
<SergeyIT> Niketa, ищи решение проблемы поиском ))
<Niketa> это я и так знаю )
<Niketa> я уже знаю решние рпоблемы.но думал за пол года хотя бы интерфейст придумают
<parfux> да вот скрипт пишу чтобы рекурсивно в подпапках каталоги делал
<parfux> find /home/parfux/ -type d -exec mkdir {}/123 \;
<parfux> написал=)
<parfux> ошибка в пробеле была
<parfux> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/parfux/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/1
<parfux> ыыыы
<bggooo> ого)
<bggooo> сурово
<parfux> щас надо дорабоатть
<SergeyIT> а теперь все удалять )
<parfux> тоже скипт напишу
<parfux> нестоило правда в доме делать
<bggooo> ну да, ты что-то погоречился)
<SergeyIT> parfux: гляди, ошибка будет  rm: cannot remove directory `/`
<parfux> чорт "no space left on device"
<Sergey_IT> parfux, велкам ту программинг
<parfux> да я немножко програмирую но баш я похо знаю
<Niketa> эх....надо покупать макбук )
<Niketa> боюсь только о просмотрах фильмов в метро придется забыть
<Sergey_IT> parfux, при написании программы ее тестировать надо. То есть сначала надо было вывести список команд создания директорий через echo
<parfux> ну да ну да
<parfux> надо подходменять find плохо работает
<Sergey_IT> не плохо, а по  своему алгоритму
<Sergey_IT> а то как получается файнд виноват ;)
<Sergey_IT> korvin, куда кошку послал?
 * Sergey_IT обновляет 10.04
<korvin> Sergey_IT: #qt-ru
<Sergey_IT> korvin, нет ее там
<korvin> мое дело -- послать, идти или нет решает посылаемый
<Niketa> проводил опыт.сможет ли на нетбуке под вайном запуститься вов.в опен гле
<Niketa> http://ipicture.ru/s1.uploads/20101113/D8gfkqNe.jpg
<Niketa> что это значит
<Niketa> дрова стоят
<Niketa> кс 1.6 запускается в опен гле
<Niketa> просто опыт.я не жду ничего.просто поспорил что запустить я запущу но будет не играбельно.спортивный интерес
<korvin> это сейчас так модно -- скриншоты на фотик делать?
<korvin> там же написано почему
<Niketa> это я понял....но в форточке то все идет.может не в этом дело
<Niketa> сории за то что фотиком фоткал...я обычно так не делаю.просто как вижу консоль сразу забываю что я могу скрин зделать
<Sergey_IT> скоро фотик вделают в очки и через блютус методом моргания можно будет переносить картинки, а может и через вайфай, или вимакс
<Niketa> ну так что по поводу моей проблемы
<Sergey_IT> вброс. Какой бы принтер купить
<Sergey_IT> беспроблемный в убунте
<Sergey_IT> печатаю редко, но иногда надо много страниц. Чернобелых в основном. Иногда фотографии ч/б
<updoznak> Доброго времени суток всем !
<updoznak> Сделал , что бы диски автоматически монитровались при старте системы , но вот беда , логических дисков 6 штук и для каждого надо вводить пароль при старте , как ьы это убрать
<updoznak> Меня кто нить слышит ?
<invision> народ как сделать разрешение экрана больше чем мой монитор?
<invision> подключаю монитор 16x9 (full HD 1080p), у меня разрешение не ставится больше :(
<invision> больше чем 1280x1024
<Niketa> любой принтер беспроблемен с убунтой
<Sergey_IT>  Niketa, на форуме темы есть о проблемах , однако
<Sergey_IT>  Niketa, кстати Epson FX-850 не сходу запустил в 10.04
<Niketa> у меня ваще проблем нет ) я самый счастиливый на свете )
<Sergey_IT> Niketa, у меня тоже нет проблем с бубунтой )
<Niketa> ну я в целом говорил
<Niketa> а к моей убунте на нетбуке мне явно чтото незватает
<Niketa> красоты .... (
<umren> наклей цветочек
<umren> xD
<Sergey_IT> Niketa, у меня на буке - черный квадрат (панели прячутся) - воображай, что хочешь )
<Niketa> я ниче не ворочу с красотой..боюсь всякой фигни понасатавить что забиваться будет и тупить
<padavan1> Привет всем еще раз
<padavan1> Дибильная какаято ситуация у меня. почта гугла открывается а сам гугл нет, ридер гугла тоже не открывается
<padavan1> Менял ДНСы уже всякие, ни че не помогает
<padavan1> это вообще изза чего такое может быть?
<Sergey_IT> padavan1, было как-то подобное из-за провайдера
<Sergey_IT> padavan1, в строке адреса лишний %20 появлялось тогда
<padavan1> да нет ни чего там не появляется
<Denver79> создал учётку в почтовике Evolution, перегружаюсь - опять мастер создания учётки запускается :( какого?
<padavan> у еволюшина склероз))
<Denver79> так главное они лежат в хоме - в рор
<padavan1> как здесь обычно говорят - снеси и поставь заново
<Denver79> там вся рабочая почта щас
<padavan> там вроде можно как то синхронизацию сделать
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-14
<TomFarr> êó
<TomFarr> ïðèõîäèòå íà ìîé ôîðóì
<ubuntuhelp> TomFarr! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<imax1> привет) ребят, объясните зачем служба агент ключей SSH в ubuntu и обязательно ли, чтоб она в авторане стояла?
<TomFarr> меня видно?
<TomFarr> Короче приглашаю всех на сайт http://bazilio.polisma.ru
<dinya24> привет. чем лучше пользоваться для удаленного десктопа ?
<the_madghost> dinya24 поробуй remmina
<DarkMasterLonely> всем ку ^_^
<Taurendil> привет)
<Zerox_Neron> ghbdtn dctv
<Zerox_Neron> привет всем
<Zerox_Neron> кто нить лечил муху цц из убунты?
<DebianClone> У Ubuntu.ru есть блог в Twitter?
<Zerox_Neron> хз
<Zerox_Neron> я нашел статью как из убунту вылечить сигейт 7200.11
<Zerox_Neron> тока на инглише
<Zerox_Neron> хотя
<Zerox_Neron> тут то же самое...в принцыпе
<Zerox_Neron> только гипертерминал надо установить
<Zerox_Neron> и всё
<Zerox_Neron> есть ребята которые лечили Seagate 7200.11?
<DarkMasterLonely> Zerox_Neron, нет ты будеш первым XD
<Zerox_Neron> неее
<Zerox_Neron> я имею ввиду тех, кто сидит тут
<Taurendil> все спят еще видимо) днем или вечером лучше спроси)
<Zerox_Neron> личн у меня день
<Zerox_Neron> обед
<Zerox_Neron> 14:45
<DarkMasterLonely> Zerox_Neron, ты же вчера вроде уже спрашивал?
<DarkMasterLonely> это^
<Zerox_Neron> DarkMasterLonely: ну меня прост терзают сомнения
<Taurendil> значит не ответили)
<Zerox_Neron> ответили
<Zerox_Neron> но
<Zerox_Neron> не правильно
<Zerox_Neron> вернее..
<Zerox_Neron> короче
<Taurendil> в москве еще 10 нет
<Zerox_Neron> я занят :D
<Zerox_Neron> да я в курсе
<Zerox_Neron> без 15 9-ять
<Zerox_Neron> 10-ять
<Zerox_Neron> тоисть
<Zerox_Neron> 9:47 у них
<Taurendil> ага
<Zerox_Neron> фак зе систем
<Zerox_Neron> фак зе систем фак зе систем
<DebianClone> Ребят,через какой мессенджер посидеть в facebook?
<Taurendil> транспорт из джаббера вроде есть. На контакт точно есть
<DebianClone> не джаббре а гвыуббер!
<Zerox_Neron> я в пиджине сижу...
<qwe> Привет, микрофон работает - звук из колонок идёт когда говоришь но записать не получается, кто знает как решить можно ?
<qwe> бубнту 8.04
<Taurendil> пиджин не тру) гаджим
<DebianClone> проверь уровень громкости
<DebianClone> Гвиббер труЪ
<qwe> все поставил на максимум
<qwe> все включил
<qwe> в алсамиксере
<qwe> и единственный переключатель в обоих режимах попробовал
<DebianClone> галочки мьюте снял?
<qwe> да
<DebianClone> через какую прогу записываешь?
<DebianClone> гномовскую?
<qwe> arecorder & sound-recorder
<qwe> обе не пишут
<qwe> и скайп не работает_
<qwe> )
<qwe> сраная поделка
<qwe> бля ...
<DebianClone> тут не матерятся!
<Zerox_Neron> мда
<terasu> !тшсл
<terasu> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Sergey_IT> утро
<terasu> и тебе)
<Taurendil> доброе)
<romanbailey> утро
<DebianClone> у меня пишет вроде
<Sergey_IT> qwe, линукс не для слабаков
<DebianClone> может микрофон накрылся?
<Taurendil> вставь наушники маленькие вместо микрофона и проверь (если нет другого)
<terasu> Помогите зарегатся в этом чате, ибо по инструкции не получается(
<DebianClone> а ты не зарегался? :)
<qwe> Sergey_IT: говна наверни уебан
<DebianClone> как ты тогда сюда пишешь?
<qwe> Sergey_IT: и в лес съеби
<terasu> наверное как гость
<DebianClone> terasu твой ник?
<terasu> да
<DebianClone> ну и радуйся
<DebianClone> больше ничегоне надо делать
<^DEMOSS^> ппивет народ
<terasu> хм странно, мне при каждом заходе говоить зарегайся
<DebianClone> это просто системные сообщения nickserv
<DebianClone> не обращай внимания
<^DEMOSS^> держите плющшку
<Taurendil> пароль введи
<^DEMOSS^> http://album.karelia.ru/album.php?uid=6056&photo=249&city=ptz
<qwe> DebianClone:  когда говорю в микрофон звук идёт из колонок
<qwe> Audacity не пишет
<qwe> тоже
<DebianClone> не знаю
<qwe> кстати семёрка нормальная же ?
<^DEMOSS^> qwe: =)
<DebianClone> ерунда какая-то
<qwe> всё нахуй эту поделку
<DebianClone> плакса
<DebianClone> неосилятор
<^DEMOSS^> я руки об убунту сломал ))) http://album.karelia.ru/album.php?uid=6056&photo=249&city=ptz
<DebianClone> зацените скриншотик http://itmages.ru/image/view/77244/4f49d92d
<DebianClone> Че ще добавить?
<DebianClone> Можно вопрос?
<DebianClone> На панели cairo dock названия иконок сокращаются. Как сделать чтобы они нормально отображались?
<edgbla> DebianClone: там где-то количество букв было.
<DebianClone> где?
<DebianClone> настройки для текста нашел, а вот длины названий иконок нет
<jlewka> всем привет
<razor96> ку
<Sergey_IT> ку
<skai-falkorr> ыпч
<DebianClone> Хи-хи-хи http://www.city-n.ru/view/92501.html
<DebianClone> Недавно видел одного рыжего - раздавил. :)
<DebianClone> o
<DebianClone> Интересно, Линукс переживет ядерную зиму?
<Sergey_IT> Чушь- уже обсуждалось. Это циклические процессы
<Sergey_IT> Сейчас снова клопы стали появляться
<Zerox_Neron> кто нить лечил кингстоновские флешки на 16гб?
<Zerox_Neron> нашел в маршрутке на полу флешку
<Zerox_Neron> вставляю (в винде) предлагает форматировать, форматирование не удалось
<Zerox_Neron> в убунту не видит вообще
<Sergey_IT> Zerox_Neron, положи где взял )
<Zerox_Neron> :D
<Zerox_Neron> ну серьёзно
<DebianClone> отдай в бюро находок.
<Zerox_Neron> нет у нас такого
<lexxx> ага ато вдруг там коды запуска боеголовок закодированые
<Zerox_Neron> дерёвня
<Zerox_Neron> ну вот и хорошо
<Zerox_Neron> перепрограммируем и на америку
<lexxx> гпартед видит?
<lexxx> или дисковая утилита
<DebianClone> если начнется ядерная война, надо в первую очередь разбомбить контору Гейтса. >:-)
<lexxx> зачем же? тогда нечего будет захватывать
<lexxx> так не интересно
<lexxx> когда нет цели
<DebianClone> а так романтика что ли?
<DebianClone> Водрузим флаг с туксиком как над рейхстагом?
<DebianClone> вообще, я не хочу чтобы Линукс становился популярнее. Так как-то ты выделяешься из толпы. А когда он будет у всех  стоять, это уже не то.
<DebianClone> можно сказать что Линуксоид  - он один на миллион, кто шарит в линухе, среди виндузятников. И или один на сколько?
<DebianClone> как расчитать?
<andreymal> Тут геймеры есть?
<DebianClone> а что?
<DebianClone> спрашивай, может кто знает?
<andreymal> Какую игру лучше скачать: Alien Arena или Nexuiz? :)
<DebianClone> Элиен арена
<DebianClone> лучше
<andreymal> А чем?
<DebianClone> чем скачать?
<andreymal> Чем лучше
<DebianClone> мне больше понравилась
<DebianClone> и все
<andreymal> Скачаю я телефоном ночью, пока спать буду)
<DebianClone> там такие забавные пришельцы
<DebianClone> с бластерами
<andreymal> Но какой ночью - еще неизвестно, и есть время подумать, потому что обе игры вряд ли смогу скачать
<andreymal> А openarena? :)
<DebianClone> она попроще
<DebianClone> мясо
<andreymal> Она у меня на винде есть :)
<DebianClone> тоже иногда играю
<andreymal> А мне больше не во что
<DebianClone> как научится стрелять из rail?
<DebianClone> все время мажу
<andreymal> Эт че? Я названий не знаю)
<DebianClone> снайперка-лазер
<DebianClone> можно с одного выстрела убить
<andreymal> Поподробнее
<DebianClone> а не получается
<andreymal> Я там снайперок не помню
<DebianClone> пушка
<andreymal> А просто лазер мощный помню)
<DebianClone> http://www.google.ru/imglanding?q=openarena+rail&um=1&hl=ru&newwindow=1&sa=N&biw=1280&bih=587&tbs=isch:1&tbnid=85iOFmCbYy9_OM:&imgrefurl=http://openarena.wikia.com/wiki/ModCompat/Rocket_VS_Rail&imgurl=http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100512175818/openarena/images/thumb/5/5a/Rvr_01_rg_through_wall.jpg/300px-Rvr_01_rg_through_wall.jpg&zoom=1&w=300&h=225
<andreymal> Угу
<andreymal> Ну да, мы про одну и ту же пушку)
<andreymal> А я как-то научился :)
<dimarik> Друзья, прошу помощи с dhclient. Получаю настройки через dhcp. включая dns. Если прописываю свои dns в resolf.conf - они при перезагрузке переписываются провайдерскими. Помню, что есть какая то возможность запретить это делать. Никто не подскажет, как?
<andreymal> Выстрела с пятого попадаю
<dimarik> prepend domain-name-servers не помогает
<uvvtu> всем привет. кого убили?
<skai-falkorr> uvvtu: тараканов
<Sergey_IT> живодеры
<BaD1> привет!
<DebianClone> X-(
<smarty> Чё есть кто нибудь?
<webma> эээ... кхм.
<webma> и все? тут 2 человека только? :)
<rg45> :-D
<smarty> Gj[jle d vjkxfyre buhftv///
<smarty> Кто подскажет как заставить убунту увидеть USB flash drive Kingston DataTraveler 4GB на другом USB порту? На двух портах непосредственно на матери - ни в какую его не видет. А в портах  6-ти портового USB хаба - запросто. Порты на матери целы стопудово - в одном из них стоит USB ресÐ
<webma> эмм... в общем, я на убунте 1-й день, и цель - перейти на нее с winXP. для переноса нескольких специфичных прог нужен wine. не могу установить .net framework 2.0 через wintricks - "Instaling .net 2.0 runtime. Can take several minutes. See http://wiki.winehq.org/MicrosoftDotNet for tips", и ппц... поможете, чем можете, ламерюге
<webma> с кривыми руками? :'( гуглить пыталась. не помогло...
<nap01eon> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<smarty> Короче здесь одни личеры - сидеров нет....:-(
<andreymal> Кто такие личеры и сидеры?
<webma> хм. а что качаем-то?
<webma> andreymal, личеры - качающие, сидеры - раздающие.
<lexxx> andreymal:  раздающий- сидер, качающий-личер
<smarty> В смысле се только просящие - отдающих нет ...
<webma> !webma
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='webma'
<razor96> привет всем. Такая проблема: wine запускает приложения с задержкой примерно в две минуты, а не сразу. Почему? Ubuntu 10.04
<rg45> wine в топку ,если сильно надо ставь VirtualBox
<razor96> виртуалка грузит комп сильно, да и неудобно вообще
<rg45> комп слабый ?
<andreymal> А меня устраивает)
<razor96> 2ггц 2гб
<razor96> 50-70% нагрузка с вистой в виртуалке
<andreymal> Нафига висту?
<rg45> на слабом wine тоже тупит сильно
<rg45> какую прогу запускать пытаешся?
<razor96> разные и проги, и игры, работают нормально, но перед запуском задержка
<Tavren> Çäðàâèÿ, èíòåðåñóåò ñëåäóþùåå, åñòü íîóòáóê, íà íîóòáóêå íåòó ïðèâîäà ÑÄ/ÄÂÄ, íå ïîääåðæèâàåò çàãðóçêó ñ USB, êàêîé èç âàðèàíòîâ óñòàíîâêè Ubuntu Notebook ìîæíî èñïîëüçîâàòü ? Âåðíåå êàêîé èìååòñÿ?
<ubuntuhelp> Tavren! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Tavren> Здравия, интересует следующее, есть ноутбук, на ноутбуке нету привода СД/ДВД, не поддерживает загрузку с USB, какой из вариантов установки Ubuntu Notebook можно использовать ? Вернее какой имеется?
<nap01eon> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<rg45> попробуй тут http://etersoft.ru/wine/manual
<rg45> как не поддерживает с USB&
<Tavren> вот такой вот бук, отчественного производства.... зато он поддерживает загрузку по сети....я вот склоняюсь к данному варианту, но чтото мануала на установке именно нутбучной убунты по сети не нашол
<Niketa> ку всем.вот что за бред.частенько бывает что закрывая браузер гугл хром - виснет убунту
<Niketa> или на канале в воскресенье никого нету ? Оо
<baltazor> Tavren: в любом случае что бы устанавливать по сети сперва надо запустить эту установку
<rg45> а USB-DVD ?
<Tavren> <baltazor>щас на буке винда, из поднеё разве нельзя инициализировать?
<Tavren> елибы он у меня был :) я бы не мучился уже второй день :)
<dimarik> Я извиняюсь, может моё письмо проскочило незамеченным, скромно повторюсь: кто нить может помочь с dhclient?
<Zerox_Neron> dimarik: пиши сразу суть проблемы, тебя никто не собирается спрашивать, что у тебя случилось
<dimarik> Получаю настройки через dhcp. включая dns. Если прописываю свои dns в resolf.conf - они при перезагрузке переписываются провайдерскими. Помню, что есть какая то возможность запретить это делать. Никто не подскажет, как?
<dimarik> prepend domain-name-servers не помогает
<Niketa> так же повторюсь.....не знаете почему бвает такое что на нетбуке закрытие гугл хрома  вешает систему ?
<Zerox_Neron> не знаю, я такую шнягу не юзал :D
<Zerox_Neron> Niketa: может проблема не в гугл хроме и не в нетбуке? может проблема в руках?
<dimarik> Zerox_Neron: может ты и такую шнягу не юзал?
<Sonorus> Добрый день, как скачать пакет со всеми его зависимостями в папку какуюнить произвольную ?
<novns> dimarik, может не prepend domain-name-servers а "prepend domain-name-server" ?
<Niketa> <Zerox_Neron>   очень смешно...
<dimarik> novns: щас проверю
<rg45> Tavren: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=31976.0
<novns> Niketa, что именно и как вешается?
<Sonorus> НАрод есть две машины, на одной есть инет на другой нету, как скачать пакет со всеми зависимоятми и перенест ина 2 машину?
<Zerox_Neron> Niketa: а я и не шутил...
<dimarik> novns: man dhclient.conf утверждает что именно servers
<rg45> Sonorus: http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<novns> dimarik, как вариант sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<novns> и никто файл не перепишет
<dimarik> novns: встречал я такое решение. Напоследок его оставлю. других вариантов нет?
<invision> ребят подскажите как поставить поверх убунты винду, тоесть я сначала установил убунту но нужна еще и винда(
<nap01eon> добрый день!
<invision> знаю что если есть виндоус то можно на нее сверху убунту, а наоборот можно?
<Niketa> <Zerox_Neron> я не тупой...чтоб довести машину до того что если закрыть на ней браузер - машина висити
<Zerox_Neron> Niketa: как знаешь...
<dimarik> invision: если есть свободное место — ставь туда винду. потом с лайвсиди загрузчик восстановишь
<novns> dimarik, у меня других нет
<invision> всм свободное место
<Niketa> <Zerox_Neron>  в целом какой бразуре лучше юзать на нетбуках.... ?
<Zerox_Neron> Niketa: голимые нетбуки не юзаем вовсе
<dimarik> novns: всё равно спасибо
<invision> у меня есть usb жесткий диск но винда 7 на него не ставится
<invision> а другие могут типо хр
<[koshka]> утро
<skai-falkorr> вечер же
<Niketa> <Zerox_Neron>  Вы явно не просвещенный и не образованный человек.
<Zerox_Neron> Niketa: на счёт образования явно подметил. 14 лет :D а на счёт не просвещенный эт ты промахнулся
<Zerox_Neron> не я один скажу тебе, что нетбуки - это такое фуфло
<Zerox_Neron> деньги на ветер
<invision> ребят
<Niketa> <Zerox_Neron> сказывается ваш возраст....Вы явно не знаете еще и английского
<invision> ну помогите с виндой этой)
<invision> нужно поверх убунты ставить можно поподробнее
<invision> :(
<skai-falkorr> invision: удали ее и будет теюе счастье
<invision> ага щас
<invision> )
<novns> Niketa, что именно и как вешается?
<invision> никогда не променяю)
<Zerox_Neron> Niketa: это имеет отношение к делу?
<invision> убунту на винду буэ
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr: нуу..не совсем
<Niketa> <Zerox_Neron>  NETbook
<Zerox_Neron> Niketa: ??
<Niketa> <Zerox_Neron>  для серфинга по страницам в удаленных от десктоп машины местах
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: вечер.уже вечер
<Niketa> <Zerox_Neron>  я сижу в кафе пью кофе...мне нужен инет
<Zerox_Neron> Niketa: вы зависимый от инета человек, лечитесь
<novns> Niketa, вам проблему решать или со школьником спорить?
<Zerox_Neron> а для сёрфинга можно пользоваться и телефоном
<novns> Niketa, что именно и как вешается?
<dimarik> invision: если у тебя пустой usb винт, то при чем тут ubuntu?
<dimarik> у тебя, похоже, вопрос о том, что в7 не хочет на юсб винт становиться. так это не тут надо решать
<Niketa> <novns>  вы правы.чет я увлекся
<Niketa> Короче браузер при закрытии вешает систему.фиг знает что делать..бывает не так часто но проблема есть
<novns> на кнопку питания реагирует в подвисшем состоянии?
<Niketa> вообще ни на что не риагирует
<novns> в другую консоль позволяет переключиться?
<Niketa> м ?
<novns> ctrl+alt+f1
<novns> например
<Niketa> м не пробовал....попробую..
<Niketa> када еще раз зависнит
<Niketa> а так спасал тока долгое нажатие кнопки питания
<novns> а что там за графика внутре?
<novns> что за нетбук?
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: а вообще как может быть утро в 5 часов дня?
<rg45> а с другим браузером например опера ?
<Niketa> nc10 gma850
<Niketa> nc10 gma950
<novns> хром использует акселерацию, возможно что именно графика и виснет
<novns> то есть проблема железная
<Niketa> какой браузер посоветуете тогда ?
<skai-falkorr> Niketa: ФФ
<skai-falkorr> Niketa: или эпифани
<Niketa> просто г хром один из немногих браузеров  которых минмум баров на дисплее
<skai-falkorr> Niketa: мидори ставь
<Niketa> хороший бразуер ?
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr: у меня почти 13
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: ну ктож тебе виноват, что спишь до часу дня
<nap01eon> день добрый:)
<[koshka]> вот не у меня одной день))
<novns> Niketa, ещё можно обновить драйвера из ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<nap01eon> меня просто соседи разбудили))) так бы утро было)
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: наполеон из палаты номер 6 не в счет:)
<Niketa> что за дравера ? как обвночить ? в репозиторий вбить а дальше че
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr: ну вот так всегда(
<novns> Niketa, apt-add repository
<novns> Niketa, apt-add-repository
<novns> после этого apt-get update и apt-get upgrade
<skai-falkorr> novns: add-apt-repository же
<Niketa> окей.щас инст в ВОВ дойду и зделаю
 * skai-falkorr хочет задать вопрос.а он ставит скайп?
<novns> skai-falkorr, одна фигня
<novns> apt-add-repository - симлинк на add-apt-repository
<novns> видимо люди часто путаются
<skai-falkorr> раньше им не было:)видимо и правда путаются
<skai-falkorr> так нафига я ставлю скайп то?
<[koshka]> оО
<[koshka]> novns: вовер ><
<novns> [koshka], что?
<Niketa>  ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates  это один репозиторий ?
<novns> да
<[koshka]> novns: на оффе играешь?
<novns> [koshka], вы адресом ошиблись?
<Niketa> да.сорри за фотоп
<novns> [koshka], я про вов ничего не говорил
<akaBG2> всем привет
<novns> в последний раз я играл в первый квэйк в 96-и что ли :-)
<novns> *96-м
<[koshka]> та да хД
<akaBG2> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/open_source/108115/ поддержите игрушку опенсорсную
<[koshka]> не дожала один раз таб
<[koshka]> ))
<[koshka]> оО
<Niketa> щас вот зделал что вы сказали...вроде обнвовились дрова
<[koshka]> там видос про окна и линукс )
<Niketa> как там fglinfo или как там чтоб видуху посомотреть
<Niketa> | пкуз кутвукштп
<Niketa> | grep rendering
<Niketa> и как фпс померить.я зыбал
<Niketa> а ?
<akaBG2> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/open_source/108115/ ну заплюсуйтеее)
<Vasilichyurec> объясните пожалуйста новичку терминологию, что такое иксы, что значит вырубленные иксы
<Fudo> Здравствуйте! Мне необходимо открыть порт на ubuntu 9.10 server, у меня возникли сложности с этим. Кто-нибудь может помочь мне?
<Vasilichyurec> объясните пожалуйста новичку терминологию, что такое иксы, что значит вырубленные иксы
<[koshka]> Vasilichyurec: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<skai-falkorr> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai-falkorr, Fail!
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: 13 секунд.чтож ты так задумчив?
<skai-falkorr> есть кто живой?
<[koshka]> ага
<[koshka]> ))))
<sonorus> потихоничку
<sonorus> локальный ряпозиторий ваяю
 * skai-falkorr посмотрел на паку музыки...ogg...и ни одной мп3...почему в ови стор не продают огг,а только мп3?а то бы купил себе альбомчик дистюрбед последний
<ff> здраствуйте! как можно уменьшить размер двд дистра? на флешку не влезает 4 гб.
<ff> хэй
<suphler> всем привет
<ff> как можно уменьшить размер двд дистра? на флешку не влезает 4 гб.
<suphler> народ, ктонить может помочь  с  настройкой XEN?  вроде всё  осбрал  но  xm list ругаеццо  говорит Error: Unable to connect to xend: No such file or directory. Is xend running?
<Uinston> Всем привет
<kunni> привет!
<kunni> и всем тоже привет!
<suphler> =)
<Uinston> народ файл *.rin.gz как его разархивировать? Выдает .run.gz: not in gzip format
<Uinston> *run тоесть
<skai> переименуй убрав часть с гз
<Uinston> хмм, интересный способ)
<shattered> file *.run.gz
<Uinston> Запускаю пишет: POSIX shell script text executable
<shattered> внезапно
<Uinston> нашел руководство по установке
<uvvtu> уга
<skai> uvvtu: правильно пишется УГ
<uvvtu> смотри в словарь для начала студент
<uvvtu> все правильно написал
<[koshka]> uvvtu: :) ня
<uvvtu> привет кошара
<Ba][> кто знает как можно быстро адаптировать sources.list из 10.04 для 10.10? (10.10 ставилась с ноля)
<Niketa> не слышали как на нетбуках стоит 10.10 ? и стоит ли обновляться ? ато нетбук не грузится с флешки с 10.10
<Uinston> Народ помогите разобраться с мд5
<Uinston> Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums:
<Uinston> И как мне установить архив, второй раз скачал с сервера
<Niketa> ну написано же что мд5 не совпадает
<Uinston> И что его не установить?
<skai> Uinston: смотри.ты пришел в магазин, но вместо 500 вытащил из кошелька 50 рублей.ты будешь спрашивать у продавца: " а что вы мне бифштекс за 400 рублей не продадите?"
<Koldunstvo> Здравствуйте! Ситуация: создаю загрузочный USB с Ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386 с помощью Unetbootin'а. Вроде все просто, но в Википедии написано:
<Koldunstvo>      "После того как Unetbootin закончит свою работу, вам необходимо отредактировать syslinux.cfg, находящийся в корне вашего USB-накопителя (сделать это нужно до перезагрузки). Исправте "archisolabel=" дабы он отражал метку того USB-накопителя, который вы использовали, Ñ
<Koldunstvo> append initrd=/ubninit archisolabel=<label> tmpfs_size=75% locale=en_US.UTF-8" https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Install_from_a_USB_flash_drive_(%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9)
<Koldunstvo> Вопрос: нужно ли делать то, что написано в википедии? И если да,то как?
<Uinston> страшно\
<Koldunstvo> ?
<Koldunstvo> Ааааа! Помогите,кто-нибудь!
<Niketa> знаешь.по поводу 10.10 для нетбука
<Niketa> я так и не смог загрузит ся с такой флешки
<Niketa> смог тока с десктоп 10.4 загрузится
<Niketa> то что в вики написано ...да фиг знает
<Niketa> попробуй так загрузится для начала
 * enriko_fermi смотрит чумовейшее кино всех времен и народов. плохие парни:)
<enriko_fermi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> enriko_fermi, Ну понг, и что?
<enriko_fermi> годно
<nur> hi
<enriko_fermi> nur: здрав будь, нюрка
<[koshka]> hello
<enriko_fermi> [koshka]: и тебе комбанва
<nur> урее работает.:-D
<[koshka]> ты смотри кино) не отвлекайся))
<enriko_fermi> nur: а что такое урее?
<enriko_fermi> [koshka]: цыц:) сам решу
<[koshka]> enriko_fermi: :P
<Koldunstvo> У кого-нибудь  установилась Ubunte 10.10 netbook i386 ???
<Vasilichyurec> подскажите пожалуйста тяжело будет винде работать под виртуалкой на ноуте с 1,7 проц,1 гиг оперативки,видюха intel gma x3100
<enriko_fermi> Koldunstvo: это новая сборка какая то?убунтЕ?
<enriko_fermi> Vasilichyurec: а те зачем венда?
<Koldunstvo> Ну. 10.10 вышла)
<Vasilichyurec> грандсмету запускать
<enriko_fermi> Vasilichyurec: ну ставь линолиум в вбокс.точно трабл не будет
<Vasilichyurec> что такое линолиум?
<enriko_fermi> Vasilichyurec: ты не помнишь линолиум?
<Vasilichyurec> нет,это что
<Koldunstvo> ЧЕМ ОТЛИЧАЕТСЯ "NETBOOK" И "DESKTOP" ВЕРСИИ???
<enriko_fermi> Koldunstvo: капс выруби
<enriko_fermi> Vasilichyurec: тебе сколько лет?
<Vasilichyurec> 21
<enriko_fermi> Vasilichyurec: а комп когда появился?
<Koldunstvo> Вопрос от этого не исчезнет
<enriko_fermi> Koldunstvo: возникнет шанс получить ответ
<enriko_fermi> Koldunstvo: ты не пробовал почитать в вики?там все понятно
<Vasilichyurec> не так давно, ноя не полный ламер
<Vasilichyurec> enriko_fermi вообщем ты зачем эти вопросы задаешь?
<enriko_fermi> Vasilichyurec: пытаюсь понять как ты мог пропустить виндус линолиум:)
<Vasilichyurec> фу блин)))))))))
<Vasilichyurec> допер)))))))
<Vasilichyurec> да я пропустил ее)
<enriko_fermi> Vasilichyurec: эх ты:)а я вот начинал с лицензионной вин95:)не считая денди и спектрума
<Vasilichyurec> точняк,я тогда 2000 впихну на виртуалку и все будет олрайт) спасибо enriko_fermi
<Vasilichyurec> enriko_fermi с денди мы все начинали)
<enriko_fermi> Vasilichyurec: помню как с пистолета уток стрелял:)
<Vasilichyurec> да) и крики родителей кинескоп посадишь)))))))))
<enriko_fermi> Vasilichyurec: не.крик бати "дай мне":))а уж баталии в танчики с братом и в контру прохождение вдвоем:)
<sonorus> вин95 айтой, вин 3.1 с гонками формулы 1 под дос тема
<Vasilichyurec> точняк))))
<Vasilichyurec> тогда вопрос по теме) если форматнуть раздел с виндой у меня загрузчик не ляжет)
<enriko_fermi> Vasilichyurec: с хрена б?он же не на разделе с вендой
<sonorus> загрузчик винды или груб?
<sonorus> груб нет виндовый умрет
<Vasilichyurec> груб
<enriko_fermi> sonorus: 3.1 отстой. ручные тетрисы с гоночками - вот наше всьё:)
<sonorus> прошли мы ваши тетрисы )
<sonorus> а в Вектор играл ?
<enriko_fermi> sonorus: ммм?
<sonorus> к телеку магнитовон подключаеца и с касеты игра грузица
<sonorus> с аудио
<enriko_fermi> sonorus: спектрум же:)
<sonorus> у меня вектор назывался)
<Vasilichyurec> щас дети лишены такого счастья) сразу компы 4-х ядерные)
<enriko_fermi> sonorus: ну тогда перейдем к тяжелой артиллерии:) волк с яйцами - вот истинное труЪ
<sonorus> Электроника ?)
<Vasilichyurec> ааааааа я сейчас хочу себе эту игру
<enriko_fermi> sonorus: она родимая:)
<sonorus> я вместо яиц тарелки ловил летающие )
<enriko_fermi> а уж инопланетяне, прыгающие по остравам:)
<enriko_fermi> не умеют сейчас делать затягивющие игры:)
<Vasilichyurec> раз пошел флуб) тогда скажите мне) вот говорят линукс можно настроить под себя) это как) разве виндовс нельзя?)
<enriko_fermi> Vasilichyurec: а ты смени иконки попробуй в венде
<Vasilichyurec> ну) разве нет?)
<enriko_fermi> ты попробуй
 * [koshka] регает теорию вероятности
<[koshka]> решает*
<enriko_fermi> без нарушения лицензионного соглашения(то есть без перепатчивания системных фаилов)
<enriko_fermi> [koshka]: я уж думал где это ты регаешь ее:)
<Vasilichyurec> да ну их)
<Vasilichyurec> кстати хакинтош себе кто нить ставил?
<enriko_fermi> Vasilichyurec: извращенцы
<Vasilichyurec> почему, поставить посмотреть очень даже не плохо
<fffars> привет всем. как в 10 10 установить джаву
<fffars> файрфокс не подхватывеет
<inkvizitor68sl> browser-plugin поставил?
<fffars> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> ну а как она её подхватит?
<NecroDeath> hello
<fffars> есть browser plugin parole и gnash
<enriko_fermi> а у кого нибудь скайп ставился сразу без проблем подхватив микрофон и камеру?
<fffars> нету просто browser plugun
<inkvizitor68sl> sun-java6-plugin
<inkvizitor68sl> enriko_fermi, да
<fffars> нет такого пакета
<Aztec|2> доброго времени суток
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl: у многих твоих знакомых?
<inkvizitor68sl> fffars, aptitude search java | grep plugin
<inkvizitor68sl> enriko_fermi, у всех с eeepc
<Aztec|2> подскажите, как в bash  в условии цикла сделать параметр, меняющийся от 2 до $#?
<NecroDeath> enrico_fermi, скайп с первого раза всегда
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl: теперь и у всех с clevo w832t :)
<Offoffoff1> CEKTAHT|away: ты с нами?
<Aztec|2> никто не в курсе?
<Aztec|2> по-моему там что то похожее на си
<UNIm95> народ кто с Evolition работает?
<skai> UNIm95: те, кто не осилил вебморду гмыла:)
<UNIm95> skai несерьёзно
<skai> !ask | UNIm95
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<skai> UNIm95:  а так серьезней?
<Niketa> Вопрос!Что такого отличительного в netbook edition версии ?
<UNIm95> skai мне интересно он сообщения где хранит? только в вебе?
<skai> Niketa: ответ.читай вики
<skai> UNIm95: можно и настроить,чтоб оффлайн сохранил
<UNIm95> Niketa в NE unity а в стандартной gnome нормальный
<UNIm95> skai как настроить что бы только в вебе хранил
<skai> UNIm95: отключить сохранение в оффлайн режим
<skai> открой преференс и поищи там соответствующую галочку:)
<jah-man> всем здравствуйте.
<UNIm95> skai а где именно?
<skai> UNIm95: там.еволюшен удалил, так что скрин не кину
<UNIm95> skai втом-то дело что не нахожу
<Niketa> skai : Де именно ?
<skai> Niketa: ну на wiki.ubuntu.com было.возможно и на wiki.ubuntu.ru или на help.ubuntu.ru написано тоже самое
<Niketa> такой тогдв вопрос.я смотрю тут народа много. в чем может быть проблема.если загузочная флешка создавалась всеми возможными прогами и пробовались все возможные образы - но мой нетбук смог бутнутся только с desktop 10.4
<skai> Niketa: жалезо кривое недокитайское дешевое
<Sergey_IT> а 10.04 десктоп - лучшая версия
<Niketa> skai : другие пользоатели этого нетбука в инете смогли поставить 10.10 нетбук .....
<skai> Niketa: ни всем нетбукам одинаково везетюон у тя серый или белый?
<Niketa> хотя я щас сижу с 10ю4 на нетбуке и единственно что бесит - не выходит адекватно из спящего режима
<Sergey_IT> прошивка может не та
<Niketa> skai белый
<skai> Niketa: уверен?знак сертификации ростеста есть?
<Niketa> skai да
<Niketa> но думаю если 10.4 десктоп нормально идет.нетбук держит виртуалбокс с виндой када надо - то все пучком )
<jah-man> Niketa а с интернета обновиться до 10.10?
<uburuntu> как изменить точку монтирования диска?
<uburuntu> Sergey_IT, решил вчера проблеиу просто - переставил систему =
<jah-man> uburuntu cd?
<jah-man> cdrom
<uburuntu> давно хотел сделать, всё руки не доходили)
<uburuntu> jah-man: жесткий диск
<jah-man> аа..
<jah-man> не знаю.
<uburuntu> где-то видел, не могу найти
<jah-man> по-моему можно с помощью gparted
<uburuntu> пробовал)
<uburuntu> ща ребутнусь и вернусь
<skai> батарейка в мыши садится
<uburuntu> пусть отдохнет
<skai> ад уже проводную подрубил
<skai> *да
<uburuntu> как изменить точку монтировнаия жесткого диска?
<uburuntu> по невнимательности поставил второй жд на "/Disk_D", а хотел на"/media/Disk_D"
<d0r> точку монтирования изменить хочешь ?
<korvin> точку монтирования изменить не хочешь ты
<d0r> релдактируй файл /etc/fstab
<korvin> Йоде второй жд отдать желаешь
<uburuntu> :-D
<uburuntu> d0r: ок)
<Koldunstvo> Ух. Сейчас буду устанавливать убунту. Благославите меня)
<uburuntu> d0r: спасибо, всё получилось
<skai> йода не нужен:)поклоняйтесь магистру зеленке:)
<skai> Koldunstvo: ни молний, ни скал
<uburuntu> Koldunstvo: Let the Ubuntu be with you!
<korvin> ubuntuhelp: не так
<korvin> Koldunstvo: Mark bless you
<korvin> ubuntuhelp: вот как-то так
<uburuntu> ща загуглю
<EGOIST> всем привет
<uburuntu> ку
<Koldunstvo> Так. Смотрите:я зашел в BIOS, и тут у меня в BOOT помимо харда и USB отображается еще какой-то "Network Boot: Atheros Boot Agent"
<Koldunstvo> Забить?
<uburuntu> корвин, http://otvet.mail.ru/question/7175449/ ;D
<Koldunstvo> Что означает "reboot your sistem"
<Koldunstvo> ?
<sharikoff> Ничо
<sharikoff> Нажимай
<Koldunstvo> Настораживает как-то(
<uburuntu> "пезагрузить систему"
<sharikoff> Да небоись
<Koldunstvo> т_Т
<Koldunstvo> ок)
<Koldunstvo> Я диск на налияие ошибок просто проверил
<Koldunstvo> Если буду устанавливать без интернетов, это не беда
<Koldunstvo> ?
<uvvtu> у кого нить стоит E17
<[koshka]> а какая разница, есть или нет ?
<d0r> с инетом или без разницы нет
<d0r> ткоа если потом обновишься
<[koshka]> а я так до 10.10 и не обновилась
<d0r> а оно нужно ?
<[koshka]> думаю нет)
<Fudo> Здравствуйте! Мне необходимо открыть порт на ubuntu 9.10 server, у меня возникли сложности с этим. Помогите, пожалуйста!
<d0r> я тоже так подумал
<[koshka]> кстати ) а как тут теперь с принтерами canon LBP2900? )
<d0r> порт в файерволе открыть ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Fudo, а ты его закрывал?
<d0r> кстати да :-)
<Fudo> сервер достался в наследство, не знаю )
<d0r> я что сервер делает ?
<Fudo> dhcp + 3proxy
<Fudo> шлюз он
<Uinston> вечер всем
<Uinston> Подскажите как определить куда джойстик подключен? в dev/input запутался немного
<d0r> ну поидее надо рыть какой файервол поумолчанию используется в 9.10
<d0r> потом читать где он хранит конфиги
<d0r> а потом в соответствии с синтаксисом его открывать
<Fudo> d0r а просто посмотреть как нибудь таблицу роутинга нигде нельзя? скорее всего iptables
<inkvizitor68sl> Fudo, открыть в смысле на сервере или чтобы порт проксировался?
<Fudo> inkvizitor68sl принесли бук с клиент банком, который по 16900 работает, конекта нет через шлюз, а напрямую есть
<Koldunstvo> Нужно разметить место под убунту, но GPArted почему-то видит только usb, с которой загружена убунта
<NecroDeath> Установил ubuntu 10.10. В консоли вместо русских символов квадратики. В 10.04 все было нормально. Че делать? Кто-нить подскажите!
<Koldunstvo> Что делать? Хочу срвзу разметить все по науке
<inkvizitor68sl> Fudo, ну конфиги сквида ковыряй
<Fudo> inkvizitor68sl 3proxy в смысле?
<inkvizitor68sl> NecroDeath, console-cyrilliec
<d0r> кстати может и не помочь сквид
<inkvizitor68sl> Fudo, ну ды
<d0r> если там не хттп
<Koldunstvo> Помогите, пожалуйста
<Koldunstvo> Что делать? Хочу срвзу разметить все по науке
<d0r> уесли диска нету значит он не поределился
<NecroDeath> inkvizitor68sl: спасибо, попробую
<d0r> может помочь отключений ahci в биосе у диска
<Suntechnic> Запустил настройку рабочего стола от имени gdm - обои поменять - теперь в трее весит значёк вспомогательных технологий - как выпилить?
<aurodionov> всем привет
<uburuntu> ку
<lain_> Привет
<[koshka]> привет
<aurodionov> помогите отрубить напроч езернет карту
<aurodionov> а то стоит у ней обвязка дохлая , не даёт настроить ппое
<aurodionov> eth0 off
<NecroDeath> >inkvizitor68sl< С консолью стало все ОК! Спасибо большое!
<Koldunstvo> У меня флешка-это sda, а хард-sdb
<Koldunstvo> Ubuntu 10.10 netbook i386
<Koldunstvo> Нормально ли?
<aurodionov>  помогите отрубить напроч езернет карту
<d0r> я ж тебе написало в личку
<aurodionov> d0r, так , я чтото прозевал
<inkvizitor68sl> NecroDeath, не за чт
<inkvizitor68sl> поеду ка я на работу
<User820[web]> тут есть админ?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<[koshka]> они все прячутся)
<User820[web]> а техподержка
<Sergey_IT> выходной же
<User820[web]> у меня инет на убунту не раб
<User820[web]> я не знал0я тут 1 раз)
<Sergey_IT> а причем здесь админ?
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT: админ просто починит ему инет :D
<Niketa> купил в инете монитор.привезли.а щас гоелый пиксель появился в середине.монитору не более недели.знаю что в гарантийном талоне написано что допустимо чтоб было паругорелых.но хочу поменять....
<Sergey_IT> за $$$$$$$
<Niketa> знаю что они буду бузить типа не будут....что делать ?
<[koshka]> матрицу у нас стоит поменять 100 баксов
<[koshka]> ну ты сдай) мб повезет
<[koshka]> я вот отказалась менять матрицу) как бэ пол цены нового моника.
<Niketa> у меня он новый.и пусть тока попробуют не поменять....а то они любят обманывать покупателей не знающих закона
<Niketa> а я вроде прошареный
<navnav> Доброго всем дня
<navnav> вечера тоесть
<aurodionov> подскажите 10.10 по умолчанию без танцев ррое умеет ,а то не помню чего у ся наставил , на буке не могу настроить
<d0r> вроде как и в 10.04 пппое без бубна заводится
<navnav> 10.10 <- Плохо о ней что то отзываются ...
<navnav> кто имел дело с phpmyadmin ?
<navnav> :)
<aurodionov> да , на одном компе ,с которого щас пишу всё ок , но не могу вспомнить что доставлял или нет
<Aztec|2> как в bash сделать цикл со счетчиком?
<Aztec|2> for i in ... ???
<navnav> :)
<navnav> Кто разбирается в phpmyadmin ? Есть вопрос )
<Aztec|2> кто разбирается в bash? есть вопрос)
<navnav> :-(
<navnav> Ж)))
<navnav> :))
<navnav> блин ... никого нету чтоле ?
<Aztec|2> navnav: о, я нашёл)
<Aztec|2> navnav: гоу на гугл)
<navnav> Aztec|2, блин я уже весь гугол и рамблер даже, не говоря про яндекс и прочее ... короче со вчерашнего вечера гуглю .. ничего толком не могу найти ..  точнее нахожу но не катит ..
<navnav> блин
<navnav> блин, как в пингвине выбирать того, кому хочу сказать ?
<navnav> а то запарило каждый раз ник писать вручную (
<d0r> а у тебя какой клиент ?*
<navnav> пиджин
<d0r> незнаю, у меня x-chat
<navnav> а в x-chat как ?
<navnav> ))
<Ron_> navnav ~ какой вопрос
<d0r> ну правой кнопкой мыши и open dialog window
<navnav> Щас попробую X-Chat ...      никогда я толком с IRC не дружил .. потому и лес для меня ...
<navnav> так ...   айн момент ..
<d0r> тест
<ubuntuhelp> d0r, Есть контакт.
<navnav_> так ...  меня кто слышит?
<d0r> я
<navnav_> о !! ))
<navnav_> значит x-chat работает ??
<navnav_> ))
<d0r> ну типа того
<EGOIST> помогите с синхронизацией кпк
<EGOIST> ??
<navnav_> EGOIST, блин, и с радостью бы .. но КПК потерял год назад ((   и с бубунтой его не конектил ..
<EGOIST> =(
<navnav_> а в чём трабл то ?
<EGOIST> как синхронизировать HTC Wildfire с Ubuntu 10.10 контакты хотябы
<navnav_> EGOIST: http://igorka.com.ua/2010-07-23/sinxronizaciya-kontaktov-v-ubuntu-1004-lucid/   может подойдёт  ))
<navnav_> ушол
<Fermalion> Привет всем
<ramburg> test
<ubuntuhelp> ramburg, Есть контакт.
<ramburg> nice
<NecroDeath> привет и тебе Fermalion
<ramburg> а что за пароль требует в джаббере убунту?
<ramburg> хэй
<Sergey_IT> секретный?
<ramburg> зайти не могу
<ramburg> через емпати
<Ba][> ramburg, pidgin не проще пользовать?
<ramburg> ммм не..
<Sergey_IT> проще
<denis> доброе время суток
<hookah> вот, так правильней
<ramburg> перед запуском видео (влк, мплейер) экран моргает 1 раз, а через тотем нормально. чо за фигня?
<Sergey_IT> ramburg, а через тотем бывает другое не нормально...
<hookah> у меня на убунте с просмотром видео вообще глюки страшные
<Sergey_IT> [koshka]: как там на qt-ru?
<ramburg> сержо вы о чем?
<Sergey_IT> ramburg, кошку бужу )
<hookah> Sergey_IT: не будите спящую кошку ))
<aurodionov> подскажите как отключить в х=чат месоги кто пришёл -кто ушёл
<hookah> Sergey_IT: помню, упоминалось тут недавно, что альса и пульсаудио вместе глючат, никак не разберусь, какие пакеты оставить, какие убрать - ибо глюки со звуком страшные просто. есть какие идеи?
<Sergey_IT> aurodionov: а зачем? Здесь иногда другой инфы и не бывает
<aurodionov> Sergey_IT, да замаяло мелькать ))
<Sergey_IT> hookah, я звук мало пользую, но пока глюков не встречал
<hookah> Sergey_IT: у меня глюки при просмотре видео. и кодеки ставил, и рестриктед экстрас и все такое - все равно. причем, если смотрю двд - то вообще постепенно начинаются тормоза и через минут 10 система виснет намертво, так что даже перезагрузиться проблематично
<hookah>  становится
<aurodionov> у меня из багов ,ток просмотр в браузере в полном окне видео на месте звуук прёт как над
<hookah> да вот уже не знаю че думать, все перепробовал - глючит и все тут. обычные файлы в одном проигрывателе вроде идут норм, но очень уж тихо, в влс идут громко, но заикаются
<hookah> ну а двд - уже описывал
<Koldunstvo> При установке убунты рядом с виндоус уже имеющийся раздел(ntfs) установщик не разрешает использовать как ntfs, и предлагает его назначить как ex2. Я точки монтирования расставляю и тут он мне выводит такое сообщение. Почему ntfs нельзя использовать как ntf
<artus> Koldunstvo: забей на него... потом подмонтируеш
<Dmitry> îí ñ òîáîé çàèãðûâåò
<artus> когда систему поставиш
<Dmitry> :)
<ubuntuhelp> Dmitry! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<fffars> можно ли както обмануть программу, у которой минимальное разрешение 1024 768?
<hookah> artus: ку
<artus> нет
<Koldunstvo> так я ведь не увижу этот раздел из убунты,выходит. а у меня там данные все. Да и вдруг он там тоже не разрешит так делать?
<artus> hookah: дароф
<artus> Koldunstvo: все ты увидеш
<artus> когда ядро поставитцо
<Koldunstvo> Можно поставить как ex2 или ex4?
<aurodionov> Koldunstvo, увидешь когда доставишь
<artus> Koldunstvo: не трогай его вообще.. ато следуйщий вопрос у тя будет как востановить ntfs )))
<fffars> ну нае*ать как нибудь? xDD
<Koldunstvo> хм
<hookah> Koldunstvo: если ты его переделаешь в ext2 или 4 то тогда сразу прощайся со своими данными )
<Koldunstvo> ок
<artus> fffars: ога ... скажи что й тя 100 на 500
<Koldunstvo> хорошо
<artus> вслух ) 3 раза )
<Koldunstvo> спасибо
<Dmitry> ãõ
<hookah> Dmitry: кодировки настрой )
<fffars> 1024 yf 600
<Dmitry> hookah: utf-8, jshto emu nenravitsja :)
<fffars> ну как нибудть эти 176 пикселов на время поставить xD
<artus> кому именно?
<hookah> Dmitry: ну не знаю, убунтухелп думает что некошерная у тебя утф-8 )))
<Sergey_IT> hookah, не знаю, у меня на 2-х компах, где видео иногда смотрю - все нормально
<Dmitry> hookah: na vseh serverah vse vporjadke, tut rugaetsja :) nado ego obmanutj :)
<artus> charset
<hookah> Dmitry: его трудно обмануть, он хоть и бот, а умный зараза
<hookah> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hookah, Ну понг, и что?
<hookah> вот
<hookah> философ
<Dmitry> :D
<Sergey_IT> это когда сытый )
<hookah> Sergey_IT: даже не знаю.. уже и переустанавливал, и все на свете. кубунту даже поставил из-за этого - там работало. правда снес, из-за всего остального.
<hookah> artus: у меня какой-то чувак в локалке по вай-фай висит О_о откуда взялся интересно
<artus> hookah: авторизация по макам тебя спасеть )
<hookah> дык это у меня временное решение. выкину скоро этот роутер нафик на помойку ))
<hookah> artus: у меня тут просто система - жуть
<hookah> artus: инет у родителей, кабельный. они живут этажем выше. от них кабель ко мне - и в вай-фай роутер.
<hookah> artus: а этот роутер - старье, кроме wep ниче не понимает
<hookah> artus: а авторизация по макам тоже не панацея
<d0r> тест
<ubuntuhelp> d0r, Failed!
<d0r> test
<ubuntuhelp> d0r, Понг понг понг...
<d0r> тест
<ubuntuhelp> d0r, Ну понг, и что?
<d0r> работает
<artus> hookah: ну если у тя авторизация по макам, да еще и wpa2-spk, да еще пас на 32 символа ... то мало того что он его перебирать будет оооч долго.. да и геморно )
<artus> так что панацея )
<artus> но в комплексе )
<hookah> artus: если у меня wpa2 с пассвордом в 32 символа - авторизация по макам уже не нужна )))
<artus> hookah: ну оно кушать не просит как бе )))
<hookah> artus: но я ш говорю, у меня роутер времен динозавров - кроме wep ниче не умеет
<artus> hookah: хех... ну тады да ))
<hookah> artus: это прост временное решение. потом либо вообще кабелем законнектюсь, либо роутер нормальный поставлю (если найду)
<hookah> artus: поразительно, как до сих пор много роутеров в испании на wep стоит
<artus> hookah: у меня 320й длинк.. доволен как слон )  он еще и шейпить умеет )
<hookah> artus: так д-линки они вообще кошерные в большинстве
<hookah> фигеть.. только что заметил что у меня значок громкости с панели исчез О_о
<hookah> куда делся
<artus> ога ))) мне так нравитцо когда на них гонять ) ну да .. у меня роутер 604й валяетцо ... да ... он даже ук меня вешался... когда меня ддосили в локалке )) ну дык а кто не повеситцо то )
<artus> hookah: дык рано или позно он пропадает)
<artus> как бе триальная версия )
<DebianClone> У меня идея
<DebianClone> но нужен совет
<DebianClone> как это у меня получается дублировать?
<DebianClone> а?
<DebianClone> воу!
<hookah> artus: угу, надо годичную лицензию покупать )))
<DebianClone> только у меня сообщение дублируется?
<hookah> artus: вот, кстати, artus, ты ш вроде че-то тут про альсу и пульс расказывал кому-то?
<artus> DebianClone: только у тебя )
<hookah> DebianClone: я не вижу чтобы у тебя че-то дублировалось )
<hookah> гы ) испугался и ушел ))
<artus> hookah: что кому именно? пульс кака ) альса хорошая )
<hookah> artus: не помню кому, не важно ) у меня альса-басе установлена, че еще надо доставить там? хочу пульс убить полностью
<DebianClone> Вот если всю необходимую информацию держать на сервере? Записи и т.д. Комп может поломаться, или винт полетит.
<artus> hookah: убей пульс, поставь volti в качестве регулятора звука
<artus> и будет те щастье )
<DebianClone> как на сайте пентагона
<DebianClone> оттуда дуть
<hookah> artus: хм... попробую ) а к базе альсы доставлять надо че-то?
<DebianClone> какие-нибудт блоги и т.д.
<artus> hookah: не )
<artus> DebianClone: чего???
<DebianClone> я все написал
<DebianClone> записи вести не в тестовом редакторе а на сервере
<artus> DebianClone: а терь вдумчиво перечитай то что написал )
<hookah> DebianClone: че-то я не совсем врубилсо
<DebianClone> я -то понял
<DebianClone> а ты?
<artus> DebianClone: а чем те не кошерно юзать дропбокс?
<hookah> DebianClone: причем здесь блоги?
<artus> 10ть гиг на шару )
<Sergey_IT> hookah, не ты один )
<DebianClone> у меня например тонны записей по линуксу как чего пилил
<hookah> Sergey_IT: =)
<artus> nano ~/Dropbox/zapis и будет те щастье )
<Sergey_IT> а тонна - это сколько?
<DebianClone> как хранилище информации но на сервере
<artus> Sergey_IT: 1000 kb ))
<hookah> artus: volti пакет как называется полностью?
<DebianClone> так не удобнее?
<artus> hookah: ога
<DebianClone> просто выпендриться
<artus> hookah: я екго ставил потому что он в трее живет и зависимостей не имеет
<Sergey_IT> DebianClone, так и клонируй инфу на сервер
<DebianClone> пароли зранить на сервере
<hookah> artus: у меня не ставится, говорит нету его
<DebianClone> так чтобы только я мог прочитать
<Sergey_IT> а я думал - пароли в голове хранят ((
<DebianClone> база данных
<DebianClone> личная
<hookah> DebianClone: ты сервер имеешь ввиду где-то, типа внешний, или хочешь сам себе сервер сваять в шкафу в комнате?
<artus> hookah: ща
<DebianClone> не свой конечно
<artus> hookah: http://code.google.com/p/volti/
<DebianClone> а может и свой
<artus> hookah: ща репу гляну к нему
<artus> hookah: http://code.google.com/p/volti/downloads/list во
<DebianClone> записи вести чтобы потом поглядеть
<DebianClone> ссылки
<hookah> artus: можно попросить если не трудно сюда мне все кидать? )) у меня счас инет не грузицца вообще =(
<DebianClone> много херни разной
<artus> DebianClone: дык веди ) кто мешает то )
<hookah> artus: хотя попробую
<DebianClone> а где лучше
<DebianClone> ?
<artus> hookah: ок
<DebianClone> в контакте?
<Sergey_IT> в пентагоне
<DebianClone> чтобы только я мог прочитать
<artus> hookah: http://code.google.com/p/volti/downloads/detail?name=volti_0.2.1-1_all.deb&can=2&q=
<artus> hookah: вгет должен вытянуть по идее по сцылке
<artus> DebianClone: говорю же ... дропбокс
<hookah> artus: Ок, спасиб огромный
<DebianClone> а че это?
<artus> DebianClone: шаровое файлохранилище в нете на 10ть гигофф
<Koldunstvo> Установииииил!!!
<artus> которое синхронизируетцо с компом )
<Koldunstvo> фух
<d0r> молодца
<artus> вобщем удобная весч
<hookah> Koldunstvo: примонтировал свой нтфс?
<artus> Koldunstvo: а терь делай бекап )
<inkvizitor68sl> DebianClone, google docs cli
<Fermalion> люьезные, кто тут есть через X-Chat сидящий?
<inkvizitor68sl> гугли
<Koldunstvo> Какой бэкап?!
<inkvizitor68sl> и там всё храни
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: прив
<Koldunstvo> НТФС еще нет
<hookah> Fermalion: хчат некошерен
<Fermalion> и тем не менее
<d0r> ачто лучше x-chat ?
<inkvizitor68sl> weechat
<d0r> e vtyz ч-срфе
<hookah> Fermalion: =) ну не знаю, раз не отвечают - значит никто из присутствующих
<d0r> у меня x-chat
<hookah> вичат лучче всех
<Fermalion> в нем как-нибудь можно сделать так, чтоб по нажатию на крестик в углу он не закрывался, а сворачивался в трей?
<korvin> можно
<d0r> хороший такой вопрос
<Fermalion> и как же это сделать?
<artus> дадада... weechat самый самый)
<korvin> Fermalion: с помощью настройки // К.О,
<korvin> s/,/./
<Fermalion> спасибо, Кэп
<d0r> попробуй закрыть - он спросит что делать
<d0r> я когда его закрываю он говорит свернуться или че на выход
<artus> Fermalion: поменяй местами крестик со сварачиванием )
<Fermalion> нии
<alex__> hello
<alex__> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<hookah> ладн, я ушел
<artus> eue
<alex__> ПРИВАТ
<Koldunstvo> у меня рабочий стол unity, как попасть в папку system?
<DebianClone> снеси это дерь поскорее
<artus> тайна покрытая мраком )
<Sergey_IT> alex__, а молитву прочитать?
<alex__> забыл совсем команды =(
<artus> главное помнить про rm rf )
<Sergey_IT> фас, апорт, к ноге ...
<artus> дадада
<artus> есть еще палундра )
<Koldunstvo> то есть мне не попасть в систем?
<Sergey_IT> это тогда уже хана
<Koldunstvo> о.о
<artus> Koldunstvo: а че ты там забыл то ? )))
<Koldunstvo> хочу на диски свои посмотреть и монтировать
<artus> открой наутилус)
<artus> чтоб смонтировать)
<Koldunstvo> -_-
<artus> открой боковую крышку компа чтоб посмотреть)
<Sergey_IT> Koldunstvo, возьми монтировку и подковырни крышку
<artus> а вообще sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Koldunstvo> это в терминал вводить?
<Sergey_IT> не надо, это чревато при таких вопросах
<Koldunstvo> ппц
<inkvizitor68sl> какой вопрос - такой и ответ
<korvin> Koldunstvo: а что за папка такая system?
<Koldunstvo> на команду mount /dev/sda5/home терминал реагирует так: mount: can't find /dev/sda5/home in /etc/fstab or /etc//mtab
<Sergey_IT> типа систем32
<artus> korvin: ну там еще system32 есть )
<korvin> аа...
<Koldunstvo> Как это понять?
<korvin> Koldunstvo: C:\WINDOWS\System
<artus> Koldunstvo: а де ты такую команду нашол фееричную?
<artus> korvin: sudo mount  /dev/sda5/ /media/win
<korvin> Koldunstvo: там пробел между /dev/sda5 и /home
<Sergey_IT> Koldunstvo, man mount глянь
<artus> Koldunstvo: ток того ... sudo mkdir /media/win && sudo chown user.user /media/win
<Koldunstvo> В смысле,глянь man mount?
<korvin> artus: и монтировать надо с -o user=
<artus> а в хомяк маунтить нтфс это вообще редкое извращение
<korvin> или как-то так
<korvin> дада
<Sergey_IT> Koldunstvo, типа F1 в вин
<korvin> хомяк на нтфс -- это изврат
<artus> korvin: оно и так нормально смонтирует ....
<Koldunstvo> Так как мне смонтировать ntfs-раздел??
<artus> Koldunstvo: sudo mkdir /media/win && sudo chown user.user /media/win && sudo mount  /dev/sda5/ /media/win
<korvin> Koldunstvo: sudo mount /dev/sda5 -t ntfs-3g /media/win
<Offoffoff1> Koldunstvo: применить колдунство
<korvin> и вообще, могбы зайти в файл-манагер и там примаунтить
<korvin> *мог бы
<artus> korvin: а бубунта до сих пор разве требует указывать нтфс?
<artus> у меня прост омаунтит , ниче не спрашивая ^_^
<korvin> artus: хз, я mount'ом давно не пользовался в убунте
<artus> ну в дебиане точно не надо
<Koldunstvo> Артус, вы так много шутите, что я не отличаю уже толковые советы от "прикольных", поэтому не могу им следовать
<Offoffoff1> Koldunstvo: тупо нажми на иконку диска - оно и примаунтится
<artus> Koldunstvo: где я шучу?
<Offoffoff1> Koldunstvo: и не забудь переформатировать в ext3
<artus> Koldunstvo: разницу между посмотреть глазами и конкретной командой для конкретного действия различить можеш? )))
<Offoffoff1> Koldunstvo: да... и у тебя не получится  sudo mount /dev/sda5 -t ntfs-3g /media/win
<artus> Offoffoff1: ога ... а потом чтоб задавал вопросы на предмет как востановить файло? )
<Offoffoff1> Koldunstvo: потому, что  sudo mount /dev/sda5 -t ntfs-3g /media/win -o force ... И все потому, что там ntfs... Меняй файловую.
<Offoffoff1> Koldunstvo: кстати. С тебя $10
<Offoffoff1> Koldunstvo: платить здесь http://www,ubuntology.ru
<Offoffoff1> artus: за восстановление - $100
<Koldunstvo> "Менять файловую"
<Koldunstvo> ?
<andersen> привет все! (=
<Offoffoff1> Koldunstvo: с ntfs на что-то нормальное.
<Offoffoff1> andersen: !
<artus> Koldunstvo: не слушай его ) ато дествительно потом 'востановление' )
<artus> andersen: даров !!!
<andersen> Offoffoff1: мастер, я почти совратил двоих в нашу веру сегодня!
<Offoffoff1> andersen: не совратил...
<andersen> ну, обратил
<Offoffoff1> andersen: а наоборот... Наставил на путь истинный.
<andersen> yes
<andersen> первая-моя тетя-учитель. второй-сосед по общежитию (=
<andersen> а что за дистр для учителей?
<andersen> о котром все говорят
<korvin> Offoffoff1: с фига ли -o force нужен?
<artus> там и ntfs то не нужен )
<artus> korvin: мейби он еще на 9.04 сидить)
<Offoffoff1> andersen: лучше бы апстримили в Edubuntu
<korvin> artus: ну он вообще странный тип, да
<artus> ))
<andersen> Offoffoff1: edubuntu на 384 мб памяти пойдет?
<Offoffoff1> andersen: накатить ion
<andersen> !ion
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ion'
<artus> andersen: ну стать то станет )
<artus> но вот комфортной работы ...
<andersen> так и на xp не было комфортной работы
<andersen> или лубунту все таки?
<Offoffoff1> andersen: openbox
<artus> дадада
<Offoffoff1> andersen: выбор - бесконечен
<artus> 80 метров в иксах )
<andersen> блин. оказывается и в нашем районе в след. году переводят школы на линукс.
<andersen> и скорее всего МНЕ придется помогать.
<uburuntu> меня тоже попросили помочь)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, чего так много?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: ну тама еще кутим, сариодок и еще чей то запускаетцо
<artus> да и не пилил я на минимализьм )
<artus> *каиродок
<Offoffoff1> andersen: $10 за машину
<andersen> а лазарус пойдет на lxde?
<Offoffoff1> andersen: лазарусу пофик на DE
<korvin> лазарус не нужен же
<andersen> korvin: ты это скажи минобразрвания
<andersen> министру_образования
<korvin> он сказал "всем юзать лазарус, быстра!!1!1"?
<korvin> (я просто не в курсе)
<andersen> а если еще и домашние компы учителей...
<andersen> korvin: нет, конечно. но факт в том, что в школах у нас учат паскаль
<korvin> министр сказал "всем юзать паскаль, быстра!!1!1"?
<korvin> кстати, раз паскаль, то можно просто fp, без лазаруса
<korvin> такойже синеущербный как и трубопаскаль
<andersen> и никому ненужный
<korvin> дык ты ж сам сказал -- в школах учат паскаль
<Offoffoff1> в школах надо LOGO изучать же ж
<andersen> имел в виду-никто в жизни не использует паскаль. только в образовательных целях, наверное
<Offoffoff1> черепашка рулит!
<korvin> лучше ЛЕГО, развивать мелкую моторику
<korvin> или как там ее
<andersen> Offoffoff1: что за лого?
<korvin> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Лого_(язык_программирования) же
<andersen> ты бы еще 1с сказал бы
<korvin> andersen: а че, 1С как раз в реальной жизни полезно бы было =)
<andersen> ненавижу_1С !
<korvin> andersen: ну знаешь, есть вещи и по-хуже, в этом я убедился полтора года наза, сменив работу
<andersen> это что, например?
<korvin> ща, даже линк найду
<korvin> andersen: вот http://www.inform.ivanovo.ru/system3.html
<korvin> и это только что касается бухгалтерии, с отделом кадров все еще хуже
<andersen> ясно (= слава богу, я для своих софт не пишу
<korvin> дык мы бухгалтерию не пишем, мы вот этим поделием пользуемся =)
<korvin> там писать-то даже нельзя вроде
<korvin> ну в смысле нет такой возможности
<first_time> помогите матлаб поставить
<first_time> пожлуйсто
<Offoffoff1> first_time: не нужен же
<Offoffoff1> first_time: scilab
<Offoffoff1> first_time: wxmaxima
<CheshaNeko> люди, подскажите аналог арт мани для linux
<korvin> o_O'
<korvin> зачем?
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT: там было тихо очень
<Offoffoff1> CheshaNeko: gdb
<[koshka]> Offoffoff1: няяя :)
<Offoffoff1> [koshka]: каваии!
<Offoffoff1> [koshka]: охайо!
<first_time> Offoffoff1:ну наверно раз в универе матлаб поставили то наверное есть смысл
<Sergey_IT> знаю, тоже заходил, такое впечатление что qt умер (ну как дельфи ;) )
<Offoffoff1> first_time: неа... не имеет.
<Offoffoff1> first_time: пусть дают тебе линукс-версию, ведь универ купил матлаб.
<Offoffoff1> first_time: или удаленный доступ до программы, если выполнение задания невозможно без использования определенной программы. Если не дадут - нарушены твои права - в суд.
<CheshaNeko> Offoffoff1: спс
<first_time> Offoffoff1: они дают только она работает только если ты онлайн а если комп офлайн то не запускаеться
<Offoffoff1> first_time: дык. требуй интернет от универа
<CheshaNeko> !gdb
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gdb'
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT: а паскаль тут есть? ))
<Offoffoff1> first_time: опять-таки, если для выполнения задания тебе требуется интернет и никак иначе ...
<[koshka]> хочу кое че попробывать
<first_time>  first_time:на это они ответят что  бы я компами универа и пользовался
<Offoffoff1> [koshka]: обижаешь.
<Offoffoff1> [koshka]: поиск сделай по synaptic
<Offoffoff1> first_time: так и пользуйся.
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], где паскаль, гав..гав...
<Offoffoff1> first_time: такова твоя судьба. твой вялый путь.
<CheshaNeko> Offoffoff1: а это не танком по мухам стрелять? Есть что-то более направленное на игры?
<first_time> ясно
<artus> во .. у меня вопрос ... суспенд не работает изи за не возможности выгрузить nvidia по причине kms ?
<uburuntu> какой программой восстанавливать файлы?
<Offoffoff1> uburuntu: testdisk
<d0r> меня этот вопрос тоже интрес\ресует
<Offoffoff1> uburuntu: scalpel
<d0r> чето этот testdisk какой то очень странно восстанавливает файлы
<Offoffoff1> uburuntu: а вообще смотри synaptic - recovery
<korvin> в линуксе игр как китайцев в Монако
<uburuntu> какая из них предпочтительней?
<Offoffoff1> uburuntu: photorec из testdisk
<first_time> ктонебуть может матлаб помочь поставить
<uburuntu> спасибо!
<Offoffoff1> first_time: греховные мысли у тебя. Убунту рассердится же ж.
<Sergey_IT> first_time, scilab в репах - нормально работает
<Offoffoff1> first_time: scilab - вот путь Убунту.
<Offoffoff1> first_time: иначе гнев Убунтий на твою голову.
<luda_> сайлаб ставь тоже самое почти
<first_time> блядь только мне здавать матлаб а не scilab
<andersen> пока всем.
<Offoffoff1> first_time: нам-то какая разница?
<first_time> я понимаю что тебе похуй
<Offoffoff1> first_time: для нас mathlab - не существует. Это плод твоего воспаленного больного воображения же ж.
<Offoffoff1> first_time: Убунту уже расстроилась. Поздно. Прощай.
<first_time> я изщу когонебуть кто может помочь а не коому все равно
<Sergey_IT> first_time, что за вуз?
<Offoffoff1> Sergey_IT: Сургут же
<CheshaNeko> first_time: иди против системы!
<korvin> first_time: 1) берешь виртуалбокс; 2) ставишь туда винду; 3) ставишь на нее матлаб; 4) ...; 5) PROFIT!!1!!1111
<luda_> кстати да про виртуал бокс дельный совет
<luda_> я так 1С запустил
<luda_> матлаб тоже реал
<Sergey_IT> first_time, таких преподов на панель надо - не важен инструмент - важен резулльтат
<CheshaNeko> плюсую
<Offoffoff1> first_time: 6) Палишься. 7) Следователь что-то спрашивает... 8) Судья что-то прочитал... 9) .... 10) Грязная камера и совсем не PROFIT...
<Offoffoff1> Sergey_IT: люто бешено плюсую
<Sergey_IT> а то скоро ЕГЭ в вузах будет - выберите правильный ответ о функции такой-то в матлабе
<luda_> а у нас препод сайлаб практиковал
<luda_> и мандриву... такая гадасть
<korvin> Sergey_IT: а разве уже не так?
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT: ой) не надо гав гав =)
<Sergey_IT>  [koshka], так  я  повиливая хвостом - люблю паскаль )
<[koshka]> ой ) а что за маты такие ужасные были? :)
<Sergey_IT> не маты а матлабы страшные
<[koshka]> а..) это вот как оно ща называется
<Sergey_IT> luda_, опять же и ОС не имеет значения - у каждого свои предпочтения - но другие знат обязан, если препод
<deimosmaker> парни я правильно кодировку настроил?
<Taurendil> да
<[koshka]> все бб :)
<[koshka]> до утра ;)
<deimosmaker> фух... думал что уже и не поспать мне
<deimosmaker> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<[koshka]> deimosmaker: тут не только парни ;)
<luda_> угу, еще и бородатые мужики есть
<[koshka]> нет)
<[koshka]> девушки еще есть )
 * deimosmaker чешет бороду от удивления
<korvin> бородатые девушки?
<[koshka]> korvin: а в лоб? )
<Sergey_IT> deimosmaker, бриться надо (почесывая свою) )
<korvin> [koshka]: я спросил вообще-то
<korvin> мало ли
<korvin> вдруг тут есть такие
<deimosmaker> Sergey_IT, дык отрастает все время))
<Sergey_IT> deimosmaker, не говори...
<artus> зачем бритцо ?
 * artus заплетая косички в бороде
<Sergey_IT> кушать мешает
 * deimosmaker расчесывает свою бороду. холит и лелеет..
<deimosmaker> кстати
<deimosmaker> кто нибудь когда нибудь хотел быть девушкой?
<deimosmaker> кроме военкомата - это уже боян
<DebianClone> под линукс есть 3d рабочий стол?
<artus> deimosmaker: лица нетрадиционной ориентации всегда хотят быть ими )
<Xorkrus2> я отменил
<deimosmaker> DebianClone, да
<DebianClone> я имею ввиду как в винде комната на рабочем столе где 3d корзина и т.д.
<DebianClone> можно покрутить 3d иконки
<artus> DebianClone: есть
<DebianClone> помню ставил в винде
<DebianClone> не компиз!
<deimosmaker> DebianClone, в линуксе винды нет
<artus> не компиз
<artus> тко я не помню как оно называетцо)
<deimosmaker> если юзаеш линух - забудь о винде - это измена
<artus> да и не завелось оно у меня )
<artus> да и 3d рабочий стол нафиг не нужен)
<DebianClone> lf ghjcnj lehfrf gjdfkznm
<DebianClone> тьфу ты еп
<artus> jyj cfsdffs
<DebianClone> просто покрутить дурака повалять
<artus> DebianClone: собери ядро )
<artus> покрутиш) дурака поваляеш )
<DebianClone> да вот никак руки не дойдут
<Sergey_IT> DebianClone, возьми кубик рубика
<korvin> или вообще LFS
 * deimosmaker ушло опять в угол.
<deimosmaker> народ, как пересобрать ядро??
<artus> ручками)
<korvin> !kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<garry-78> deimosmaker: А что в гугле тебя забанили?
<deimosmaker>  garry-78, я его взломал с соньки к 310)))))))))
<korvin> garry-78: а ты не знал? гугл каждую минуту выбирает рандомный диапазон айпишников и банит их
<deimosmaker> тупа впадлу
<garry-78> deimosmaker: вот и народу тут тупо в падлу трактаты строчить =) Думаешь ты один такой ленивый=)
<Sergey_IT> deimosmaker, лучше побрейся )
<DebianClone> есть мнение, что линуксоиды сплошь хакеры, это так?
<artus> ога ) нефиг не собравши ядро бороду отращивать)
<korvin> DebianClone: да, особенно вон тот чувак, которого выкинуло за флуд
<korvin> вот он
 * Sergey_IT пошел хакнуть чайку, и покурить
<korvin> Sergey_IT: чайку хакать не хорошо, чайник еще можно, но над животными издеваться -- ни-ни
<garry-78> да вот хлебом не корми дай что-нить хакнуть =) На работе давича сеть подвесил=)
<artus> korvin: можно) если птица оказалась животным )
<garry-78> сказал отсортировать файлы по дате на сервере, он ушёл в аут=)
<deimosmaker> garry-78, дэвид блэйн, нет!!!
<olegmif> что взять для управления подборкой электронных книг, но попроще calibre?
<garry-78> deimosmaker: неее, 2008й сервер от МС
<DebianClone> fbreader
<deimosmaker> olegmif, возьми травы
<korvin> artus: птицы всегда животные, не знал?
<artus> korvin: ога ) и дуб дерево хвойное )
<olegmif> deimosmaker, это к чему?
<korvin> дуб -- дерево, но не хвойное
<garry-78> korvin: дуб - твёрдолиственное
<korvin> а http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Птицы -- животные
<deimosmaker> olegmif, нинада тебе fbreader. лучше с травой и калибрей
<korvin> garry-78: но ведь дерево
<Sergey_IT> дуб - не дерево
<garry-78> korvin: она самое
<korvin> куст видимо?
<korvin> Sergey_IT: тебе вопрос ^
<deimosmaker> кто пользуется wanda-ой?
<Sergey_IT> недавно дуба препода обсуждали ведь...
<d0r> Я сам раозбарл, поичтсил и сбоарл клаиуавтру.
<korvin> Sergey_IT: а типа он не дерево?
<deimosmaker> d0r, ты уничтожил свои стратегические запасы еды!!!
<Sergey_IT> дерево так не пахнет
<korvin> ну не скажи
<korvin> смотря чем облить
 * artus вручил d0r медаль
<artus> d0r: а теперь с закрытыми глазами и на время )
<korvin> и с завязаными руками
<d0r> весело с вами
<artus> за спиной )
<korvin> и в аквариуме
<Sergey_IT> d0r, осталось пальцы на место поставить
<d0r> Sergey_IT, точно
<deimosmaker> чую, завтра на башорге будет множество цитат с этого канала)))
<korvin> нет
<korvin> башорг -УГ
<deimosmaker> ыыыы
<deimosmaker> завтра-послезавтра проверьте)))
<Sergey_IT> d0r, а что такого сложного в клаве? Как то разбирал - все элементано
<korvin> Sergey_IT: а ты ногами попробуй
<d0r> Sergey_IT, да сложного ничего нет, просто муторн все это
<deimosmaker> Sergey_IT, как ты не панимаешь!!! это очень тяжело уничтожать запасы на чорный день!
<luda> у всех аська не пашет?)
<DebianClone> 3-й день инет тормозит
<DebianClone> че делать?
<korvin> у меня пашет
<garry-78>  luda: у мну пашет
<korvin> но аська УГ же
<Sergey_IT> DebianClone, а провайдер что говорит?
<luda> у меня empathy к ICQ не подключаеца пишет, ошибка сети, а пидгин норм конектица, в чем может быть продлема?
<DebianClone> Sergey_IT: ниче оне говорит
<korvin> в эмпати например
<korvin> онож сырое
<artus> luda: в эмпати же )
<luda> я сматрю КЭП себе тоже убунту поставил
<artus> вопрос был из разряда 'открыл глаза и ничего не вижу' ))
<deimosmaker> Рыбка 3.4.7.4ac19 - у кого стоит этот апплет?
<deimosmaker> кроме меня
<artus> ниукого)
<artus> а че он умеет?
<deimosmaker> Wanda — совершенно бесполезный апплет. Он только занимает место на диске и увеличивает время компиляции. Также, будучи загруженным, он занимает место на панели и в памяти. Всякого, кто использует этот апплет, нужно отправлять на психиатрическое 
<artus> гы
<deimosmaker> Глаза 2.30.0 Бестолковые глаза для панели GNOME, следящие за курсором мыши.
<korvin> deimosmaker: санитары уже выехали, ожидайте
<deimosmaker> а может не надО?
<artus> позно) ложный вызов дороже обойдетцо)
 * deimosmaker забаррикадировал дверь и забился в угол
<deimosmaker> !рулетка
<deimosmaker> опять мент родился
<garry-78> полицай, ментом ему уже не стать
<garry-78> =)
<deimosmaker> хых....
<deimosmaker> [b]ыыыы[/b}
<deimosmaker> [b]ыыыы[/b]
<deimosmaker> ssss
<deimosmaker> ы
<deimosmaker> лол
<deimosmaker> тьтху не тот канал
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<garry-78> deimosmaker: тебе явно скучно=)
<deimosmaker> garry-78: как ты узнал?
<Sergey_IT> а кому не скучно...
<Sergey_IT> усе работает
<deimosmaker> garry-78 - КО, я вам отвечаю
<garry-78> да вот сам сижу и думаю чтоб такого сломать
<garry-78> ибо скучно
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: и не говори )
<deimosmaker> даа.... линукс вещь скучная - ни подвесить ни сломать.... все работает....
<artus> deimosmaker: фигня ))) вешаетцо)
<luda> да ладно
<deimosmaker> намертво - никогда
<Sergey_IT> сегодня вин чистил - дачего нудно (
<artus> deimosmaker: давече в вайне сетлеров запустил.. расцвет империи ) сожрало 2 гига памяти, 2 гига свапа и повесило тачку )
<artus> намертво)
<garry-78> достаточно системе ни оставить свободного места на диске, и будет вам счастье=)
<artus> ну по крайней мере мне ждать час пока ее расплющит было влом )
<Sergey_IT> garry-78, изверг
<artus> garry-78: не .. она просто не загрузитцо) а таботать будет)
<garry-78> Я один раз это пережил, незабываемые впечатления=)
<Sergey_IT> garry-78, так она же предупреждает, что места мало!
<garry-78> Sergey_IT: не успело, я уже не помню чем я место забил, вгет вроде что-то могучее с инета тянул
<garry-78> когда приклады начали неадекватить и крашиться, у меня началась панега=)
<Sergey_IT> garry-78, слабак ))).
<garry-78> Sergey_IT: угу , я тогда только начинал линукс осваивать
<Sergey_IT> спокойствие - главное в нашей жизни
<Sergey_IT> тем более в линуксе - это ж не вин ))
<garry-78> Sergey_IT: ну теперь я спокоен как удав после кормёжки
<edgbla> люди, а как можно сделать чтобы несколько человек к одному и тому же столу подцепились? удалённому ессно.
<Fudo> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++,0
<Fudo> ,0
<Fudo> ,0
<edgbla> с одним всё понятно, пондял сервак внц и к нему.
<Fudo> ,0
<Fudo> ,0
<Fudo> ,0
<Fudo> ,0
<Fudo> ,0
<Fudo> ,0
<Fudo> ,0
<Fudo> ,0
<Fudo> ,0
<Fudo> ,0
<Fudo> ,0
<Fudo> ,0
<Fudo> ,0
<Fudo> ну нифигасе почистил клаву :D
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host --seconds 600 Fudo
<ubuntuhelp> (kban [<channel>] [--{exact,nick,user,host}] <nick> [<seconds>] [<reason>]) -- If you have the #channel,op capability, this will kickban <nick> for as many seconds as you specify, or else (if you specify 0 seconds or don't specify a number of seconds) it will ban the person indefinitely. --exact bans only the exact hostmask; --nick bans just the nick; --user bans just the (1 more message)
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host  Fudo 30
<garry-78> вот ща тебя забанят, и чисти её спокойно дольше=)
<Galaxy2000> Fludo
<inkvizitor68sl> j
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<inkvizitor68sl> я научился поьлзоваться баномётом гыгы
<Sergey_IT> сегодня похоже день чистки клав
<artus> ыы
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban inkvizitor68sl 30
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Не прошло и года :)
<garry-78> Sergey_IT: а нефиг над ней есть и курить=)
<deimosmaker> я предпоследнюю клаву свою не чистил. я ее МЫЛ. ибо это была a4tech x7 G600 и являлась якобы водостойкой.
<edgbla> что, никто не цеплял к рабочему столу несколько сразу? неужто неинтересно...
<garry-78> чисто не там где убирают - а там где не мусорят=)
<deimosmaker> после этого у меня defender((
<artus> edgbla: неинтересно )
<Sergey_IT> garry-78, ты не прав - именно где убирают
<deimosmaker> как прикольно видеть как каждый разговаривет о своем))
<Sergey_IT> это типа палата №6
<Sergey_IT> deimosmaker, а ты в ней тихий )
<deimosmaker> Sergey_IT, я???? Тихий?????
<deimosmaker> блин. пишу как школоло
<Offoffoff1> Кто знает - обязательно is_rsa или можно назвать как угодно?
<garry-78> Sergey_IT: он просто ждёт пока забор созреет=)
<deimosmaker> кстати
<deimosmaker> что делает команда cat /dev/ass > /dev head?
<garry-78> deimosmaker: ?
<Offoffoff1> deimosmaker: а ты её постоянно выполняешь
<deimosmaker> хм... отказано в доступе...
<Offoffoff1> id_rsa и id_rsa.pub обязательно называть так? или можно иначе?
<deimosmaker> попробуем с судо...
<shattered> chmod +x /dev/dsp
<deimosmaker> сцуко!!!!! оно меня пожырает!!!
<Offoffoff1> deimosmaker: там ошибка cat /dev/ass > /dev/head
<deimosmaker> )))
<deimosmaker> нашелся хоть один идиот который тоже повторил))
<Sergey_IT> deimosmaker, думаю ты не прав - никто не повторял (синтаксис нарушен)
 * deimosmaker опять ушол в угол
<Offoffoff1> deimosmaker: еще надо сделать mknod /dev/head
<Offoffoff1> и вообще всё сложно.
<Offoffoff1> Как сделаешь необходимые устройства - напишешь мануал? Оки?
<Fudo> Помогите, пожалуйста, с настройкой роутинга.
<deimosmaker> гугл тебе в пое... помощь
<Fudo> В гугле ссылки ведут на посты, где гуру советуют погуглить :D
<edgbla> мде, лихо меня, запустил гтк-демо и сервер рухнул))
<edgbla> линукс становится всё виндузятее и виндузятее))
<garry-78>  edgbla: это его пользователи перешедшие с виндов таким пытаются сделать
<edgbla> может быть
<Offoffoff1> edgbla: на сервере не должно быть gtk вообще
<Offoffoff1> edgbla: как класса
<edgbla> я имел ввиду х-сервер
<Offoffoff1> edgbla: дык.. его скоро не будет
<Offoffoff1> не переживай
<edgbla> скоро)))
<edgbla> не ну не должно ж падать всё :(
<edgbla> от глупой проги под правами юзера запущеной
<Fudo> eth1 внутренний интерфейс, eth0 внешний, принесли бук с клиент банком, работающим по 16900 порту, через сервер не соединяется, в обход - работает. помогите, пожалуйста, настроить.
<inkvizitor68sl> я же тебе отвечал уже сегодня.
<Offoffoff1> Fudo: $30
<Offoffoff1> Fudo: и все будет
<Offoffoff1> Fudo: платить сюда - http://www.ubuntology.ru
<Fudo> мде. и это официальное комьюнити.
<Offoffoff1> Fudo: и?
<Offoffoff1> Fudo: вопрос коммерческий.
<Fudo> это не та информация, за которую стоит платить деньги.
<Offoffoff1> Fudo: ооооо... как раз это - тот случай. когда надо платить.
<Fudo> Я не понимаю, ведь вопрос, по сути, совсем простой для уверенного пользователя, неужели всем лень помочь?
<Offoffoff1> Fudo: inkvizitor68sl показал путь. Дерзай.
<inkvizitor68sl> Fudo, это с каких пор уверенные ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛИ у нас шлюзами занимаются, ы?
<inkvizitor68sl> ковыряй конфиг прокся, я же сказал.
<inkvizitor68sl> за тебя его бесплатно ковырять никто не будет. тут не любят чужую работу выполнять забесплатно.
<inkvizitor68sl> а это - работа.
<Fudo> Ваша философия мне понятна.
<Sergey_IT> это жизнь
<Sergey_IT> альтруизм нужен там, где он нужен
<inkvizitor68sl> альтруизм нужен там, где опытный человек просит помощи.
<deimosmaker> мизантропия наполняет массы
<inkvizitor68sl> а не там, где уволили админа и не смогли найти нового.
<inkvizitor68sl> или не захотели.
<inkvizitor68sl> или заплатили только за настройку, а за поддержку - дорого.
<Fudo> Зато пофлеймить про альтруизм вам не лень =)
<Offoffoff1> Fudo: Разумеется. Это фан.
<deimosmaker> Fudo, переходи к нам на темную сторону
<deimosmaker> у нас есть печеньки
<smileikk> Добрый вечер!
<inkvizitor68sl> Fudo, если бы ты мои мануалы читал бы - ты бы тут ничего не говорил бы про мануал.
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> про альтруизм
<deimosmaker> smileikk, приветствую
<inkvizitor68sl> smileikk, что сломал?
<Fudo> inkvizitor68sl ссылку можно на материалы?
<inkvizitor68sl> по твоей теме там ничего нет. а так - debian.pro
<smileikk> Помогите, пожалуйста. У меня стоят 16 Убунт 10.4, все подключены к свитчу, свитч подключен к роутеру Д-линк. Вопрос: как мне из дома иметь возможность подключиться к компьютерам в офисе?
<inkvizitor68sl> smileikk, и при чём здесь убунта?
<Offoffoff1> smileikk: use ssh, Luke!
<inkvizitor68sl> сегодня тут собрание тех, кому в лом нанять админа?
<Sergey_IT> протянуть провод, не?
<Offoffoff1> inkvizitor68sl: ну это наверно инновационные нано-предприятия.
<smileikk> Я понимаю, что это общий вопрос юниксовых систем, но я типичный виндоус юзер, и кроме су и судо ничего не понимаю
<Offoffoff1> smileikk: да... еще надо купить интернет. У провайдера.
<Sergey_IT> smileikk, обратиться к сисадмину
<Fudo> злыдни :D
<Offoffoff1> smileikk: $100 - за более подробные объяснения, если сисадмина нет.
<smileikk> Номер кошелька называй
<inkvizitor68sl> smileikk, странно видеть сочетание фраз по смыслу щзвучащих как "попасть на компы за роутером" и "это типичный вопрос юниксовых систем" =)
<Offoffoff1> smileikk: http://www.ubuntology.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> smileikk, порты пробрось для ssh или vnc - что больше нравится
<Sergey_IT> smileikk, все есть в инете, когда-то хотел замутить такое мимо прокси. Но передумал
<Offoffoff1> smileikk: там есть кошелёк. Это для мировой Убунтологической революции
<inkvizitor68sl> вот почему никто за меня задания для универа не делает...
<smileikk> Спасибо огромное! А админ уволен пять часов назад, Безопасность пропустит следующего только после проверки, а работать надо. Спасибо за помощь!
<inkvizitor68sl> как попросишь бухов, которым с убунтой или дебьяном или фряхой помогал - так пропадают сразу на неделю
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, а почему не делают?
<inkvizitor68sl> а мне всего то в 1с всякую фигню надо сделать
<Offoffoff1> inkvizitor68sl: что и требовалось доказать ^
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и в BPwin, но там я и сам могу
<Offoffoff1> Опасно увольнять админов, не подумав.
<Offoffoff1> Компьютеры же проще пустышки.
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, сочувствую, и чему вас там только учат? (
<inkvizitor68sl> Sergey_IT, не знаю чему там учат.
<inkvizitor68sl> мне как то плевать
<inkvizitor68sl> просто у меян спустя полчаса нахождения под виндой начинается нервный тик.
<inkvizitor68sl> и желание разбить то, где винда находится.
<inkvizitor68sl> а тем более - в этой долбанной желтой программе.
<Fudo> inkvizitor68sl а если прокси только лимитирует трафик, смотреть iptables ?
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле только лимитирует трафик?
<Fudo> в конф файле прокси только записи вида countin "13/0.13" M 250 * 192.168.0.13 * * *
<inkvizitor68sl> Fudo, а ты уверен, что шлюз вообще работает как шлюз?
<Fudo> inkvizitor68sl я уже ни в чем не уверен(
<deimosmaker> ладно парни, папер йа. пора баиньки, а то опять завтра на работу злым красноглазым дядькой пойду
<deimosmaker> бб
<Fudo> deimosmaker пока
<inkvizitor68sl> Fudo, чем отличается "в обход сервера" и "через сервер" ?
<Fudo> inkvizitor68sl в компьютер с убунту приходит интернет и раздается через другую сетевую. это через сервер, а когда интернет подключаю непосредственно к ноутбуку - в обход.
<Fudo> просто имел в виду, что провайдером порт не закрыт.
<inkvizitor68sl> значит на сервере нет функций шлюза.
<inkvizitor68sl> сделай их.
<inkvizitor68sl> банк клиенту прокси вообще кто то пытался указывать?
<edgbla> ну там на него, а прокси уже на банк...
<edgbla> порт открыть
<Fudo> Я работаю там 3ий день, убунту до этого не использовал и админом не работал, мне сложно. Но я разобрался с конфигом dhcp. Клиент банк через прокси не работает (пункта там такого нет), остальные бухгалтерские програмки для
<Fudo> сдачи отчетности работают, из чего я сделал вывод, что все что мне нужно - открыть порт
<edgbla> банк через фпсу?
<Fudo> фпсу это впн клиент?
<edgbla> ну да
<edgbla> типа флешки хрен))
<Fudo> эцп на дискетке для отправки и подписи требуется
<edgbla> я про соеинение
<Fudo> а впн клиент - только если в прогу вмонтирован, отдельно точно не запускается
<edgbla> железки нету всмысле7
<Fudo> usb Флоппик, и дискета
<edgbla> банк-то какой?
<Fudo> авангард
<edgbla> мде, неужто незащищено фпсу.
<edgbla> ну тогда смотри в проге ип сервера
<edgbla> его менять на проски
<edgbla> в прокси перебрасывать
<edgbla> на тот что был в проге
<edgbla> вощем главное бекапь всё, чтоб когда придёт перец с банка мог всё быстро и просто починить)))
<Fudo> там нет редактируемых полей для ввода ип, но ведь компьютер в любом случае должен отправлять трафик на сервер, ведь в настройках dhcp указан адрес шлюза?
<Fudo> да они идиоты, поставили еще его на ХП хоум, а её геморойно в домен еще ввести
<edgbla> ну значит открой порт просто
<inkvizitor68sl> Fudo, в каком смысле "до этого не работал админом"?
<Fudo> inkvizitor68sl ну так получилось, что меня взяли в компанию администратором, а старый админ уволился когда сервер на убунту сгорел.
<inkvizitor68sl> забавные истории я слушаю =)
<edgbla> )) ппыыыыыщщщь
<Fudo> ну сервер представлял собой компьютер с 256 sdram :D
<edgbla> ну раз ты админ ну и поставил бы виндовый если больше сечёшь))
<Sergey_IT> забавная контора
<Fudo> edgbla я и в виндовых не особо, хотя там гуи, попроще, но хочеться решить проблему, а не избегать
<Fudo> у нас, в провинции, так)
<edgbla> ну, тогда решай.
<Fudo> я и пытаюсь
<inkvizitor68sl> !nat | Fudo
<ubuntuhelp> Fudo: Примеры настройки iptables можно посмотреть тут: http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770 и тут: http://easylinux.ru/node/117
<Fudo> спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> мда... какая ж винда то тормозная вещь
<kvas_> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Ilang> всем доброй ночи
<Ilang> бондик
<Ilang> свалил
<mva> комментатор?
<Ilang> бондик
<Ilang> пришел
<mva> Ilang
<mva> задолбал
<Ilang> mva:  утипути
<Landgraff> усемпривет :)
<kvas_> здрям
<go8765> добрый вечер
<go8765> есть небольшой вопрос
<go8765> подскажите пожалуста как решить проблему
<go8765> нет звука в 10.10
<go8765> поиски и гугл пока не помогли - есть подозрение что не правильно определилась звуковая карта
<go8765> кто- то сможет подсказать
<go8765> добрый вечер
<go8765> есть небольшой вопрос 15.11.2010 01:35:31
<go8765> подскажите пожалуста как решить проблему 15.11.2010 01:35:48
<go8765> нет звука в 10.10 15.11.2010 01:36:04
<go8765> поиски и гугл пока не помогли - есть подозрение что не правильно определилась звуковая карта
<Ilang> Landgraff:  ланграфычь!
<go8765> подскажите плиз где копать
<Ilang> go8765: что с момента установки звук не появлялся?
<go8765> неа - молчит как рыба
<Ilang> go8765:  копать принто на forum.ubuntu.ru как правило все решения возникающих проблем там описываются
<go8765> я там был , но описанные (по крайней мере несколько из) способы не помогли (
<Ilang> go8765:  пытался активизировать свои телепатические способности. пока картину не выяснил.
<go8765> :) я просто не в курсе что ещё написать
<Ilang> поставьте системный блок "лицом" на север, может это мне поможет
<go8765> убунту 10.10 звуковуха риалтек
<go8765> на виндовс звук работал
<Landgraff> go8765: а в свойствах все ползунки включены ? устройства те стоят на вывод?
<Ilang> go8765:  в gstreamer-properties  устройства настраивал?
<go8765> в параметрах звука - во вкладке устройства - пусто ?
<go8765> gstremer properties при нажатии на кнопку тест имеем - отказано в соединении
<go8765> вот консоль - gstreamer-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'Autodetect': Failed to connect: Отказано в соединении [pulsesink.c(447): gst_pulseringbuffer_open_device (): /GstPulseSink:autoaudiosink3-actual-sink-pulse]
<go8765> при попытке запустить gnome-alsamixer - (edit,sound cart properties) (gnome-alsamixer:6360): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_instance_get_private: assertion `instance != NULL && instance->g_class != NULL' failed
<go8765> Ошибка сегментирования
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-07
<userubuntu234> Raiden, Keyboard Input Methods (IBus Daemon) has not been started. Do you want to start it now? - yes выбрать?
<User906[web]> Всем доброй ночи, помогите пожалуйста, Ubuntu 10.10
<User906[web]> руил поэксперементировать, у удалил драва видео, а может и ещё что за компанию, в ubuntu плохо разбираюсь, теперь при запуске черный экран с возможностью ввода команд, выйти на рабочий стол нет возможности,
<User906[web]> Сейчас зашёл через пробную версию Ubuntu, подскажите как можно обновиться или что ещё, а то переустаналвивать не очень хочется.. ::(
<userubuntu234> Raiden, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb почему не срабатывает?
<User792[web]> при запуске sudo fdisk -l  /dev/sdb 0 реакции! :(
<User792[web]> а как запуск 3G модема в терминальном режиме, попробую обновиться может это поможет...
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], всего хорошего
<[Raiden]> бб
<NikolayD63a> Люди добрые помогите человеку с кривыми руками. Стоит Ubuntu 10.10 через терминал удалил видео драйвера, теперь при загрузке как в терминале, запрос логина, пароль, могу выполнять команды только прописывая ручками, а тут я мягко говоря плохÐ
<NikolayD63a> может можно как-то вернуть стандартные видео файлы с загрузочного диска?
<baronos[sleep]> Загрузи ось, как встанет попробуй нажать ктрл альт ф1
<NikolayD63a> пробовал, 0 внимания
<baronos[sleep]> А вообще че пишет то при запуске?
<NikolayD63a> заставка Ubuntu, потом чёрный экран, потом запрашивает логин и пароль,
<baronos[sleep]> В этот момент ктрл альт ф1 разве не должно в консоль переходить.
<NikolayD63a> ну а дальше ручками пиши команды, а вот грузить рабочий стол не хочет. думал обновиться, но не знаю как к инету подключиться, 3G MTC
<baronos[sleep]> 11.10?
<NikolayD63a> 10,10
<baronos[sleep]> startx че пишет?
<baronos[sleep]> Надо выпить кофе и перечитать мне вопрос
<baronos[sleep]> Видео какая?
<NikolayD63a> ATI Radeon HD 4200, до эксперементов все работало нормально.
<NikolayD63a> сейчай startx попробую
<baronos[sleep]> Емае ати(
<baronos[sleep]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=96649.0
<baronos[job]> Вот я сегодня вас матерые юниксойды замучаю))
<Searchman> Всем доброе утро
<baronos[job]> Доброе, только погода не добрая(
<Searchman> Погода за окном как-никак, так что жить можно :)
<Searchman> Может к вечеру получше станет
<Searchman> Правда, боюсь, что после бессонной ночи "вечер" для меня наступит просто архибыстро :)
<baronos[job]> Симметрично)
<Searchman> Как убедить шефа в целесообразности перехода на Линукс? Устал уже с бубном бегать вокруг каждой машины :D
<baronos[job]> Занеси вирус, потом скажи а вот стоял бы линук ничего бы не случилось
<Searchman> План хитрый, только вот уже без меня заносили ни одну сотню вирусов, шеф с Poker Face просит наладить систему :)
<Searchman> Видать это вечная война
<Searchman> Не один такой всё-таки
<baronos[job]> Покажи ему что на вайне можно покер запустить, и к тому же вирусов не будет
<Searchman> Под "Poker Face" я имел в виду выражение лица абсолютно пофигистическое :)
<baronos[job]> Сделай крах сети, скажи что с линуксом такого не бывает, и приведи пример что комп с линуксом стоял около 10 лет без сбоев.))
<Searchman> Ох... Что за утро. Уже неполадки с jQuery x_X
<Searchman> Ахахаха :)
<Searchman> Надо бы попробовать :D
<Searchman> Только боюсь как бы это не восприняли за мой косяк :)
<Searchman> А не косяк системы
<Searchman> baronos, а ты с jQuery не работал?
<baronos[job]> Скажи вы хотите платить за офис антивирус и так далее? Или хотите чтоб все работало бесплатно, ну кроме тебя))
<baronos[job]> Неа
<Searchman> Жаль...
<Searchman> Да говорил уже :)
<Searchman> Шеф говорит, что не хочет идти в гремучий лес. И даже после того, как показал на своём нетбуке Убунту новую и красивую, всё равно ноль эмоций :)
<baronos[job]> Дай в бубен ему)
<Searchman> Как уволняться буду с радостью :D
<Searchman> А как отрубится после удара, так пингвинчика ему на лоб :)
<baronos[job]> А вообще, если не хотят, то и не надо напрягаться, пусть идет как идет, все не изменить в свою пользу к сожалению.
<Searchman> Тут ты прав. Суровые реалии жизни :)
<Searchman> На счёт бубнов, кстати. Вчера ради любопытства пробил "Бубён, купить". Оказывается бизнес известный
<Searchman> Столько бубнов в жизни не видел :D
<Searchman> Там в качестве эмблем и пингвины, и эмблемы Windows, и Биллы Гейтсы, и древние люди танцующие с этими бубнами
<baronos[job]> Воо, найди софтину крякнутую у него. И сдай в отдел К , откупится и задумается в пользу спо))
<Searchman> Нее, это уже перебор :)
<baronos[job]> Реалии жизни))
<Searchman> :D
<Searchman> Ты смотрю опасный работник :)
<Searchman> Сеть положишь, на шефа донесешь, вирусами заразишь :)
<baronos[job]> Ага, охранник)
<Searchman> Ещё и пулю в лоб всадить значит можешь :d
<Searchman> *:D
<baronos[job]> Это наверно не нормально и что то с психикой если нравится песня бритни спирс о_О
<Searchman> Эм, я как меломан, могу сказать, что ничего страшного в этом нет
<sharikoff> @op
<Searchman> Мне например песни той же Аврил нравятся и т.д.
<Searchman> Море всего. Если музыка по душе пришлась, то какая разница кто исполнитель? :)
<baronos[job]> Тсс, тут суровые человеки не поцмут)))
<baronos[job]> Й*
<Searchman> :D
<Searchman> Забанят :)
<baronos[job]> Вон первый оп активизировался, danger!!!
<Searchman> Заходящие сюда должны иметь старый грязный свитер, бороду, бутылку пива под рукой и слушать только тяжёлый мИтол
<baronos[job]> NikolayD63y: ну что ссылку читал по ати?
<NikolayD63y> не видел, переписывал что команда startx выдала!
<baronos[job]> NikolayD63y: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=96649.0
<baronos[job]> Не важно что там, ставь дрова по ссылке.
<Searchman> Люди в онлайне сидящие, отзовитесь, кто jQuery хоть немного знает? :)
<sharikoff> Searchman: в инете есть руководство
<sharikoff> 21 день с jquery
<sharikoff> как то так
<Searchman> Руководства читал, и вроде всё делаю правильно но не кушает, хоть сдохни
<sharikoff> логи сервера?
<sharikoff> чо говорят
<NikolayD63y> - я их поставить не могу, при входе как обычно в систему чёрный экран и писать все ручками, я не знаю как к инету подключиться, 3G какая нужна поманда, а если так как пробник, пробовал ставить но как я понимаю так как я не в системе то он, дра
<Searchman> sharikoff, логи не глядел. Это Апекс мучаю на досуге, заодно познавая вот jQuery. Суть проблемы казалось бы проста: есть элемент с уникальным id. Я хочу к нему обратиться и его изменить
<sharikoff> NikolayD63y: почитай про wvfial
<sharikoff> wvdial
<Searchman> Но, т.к. id может меняться я его в переменную заношу а потом пытаюсь в селектор вставить
<sharikoff> Searchman: логи -это обязательно
<Searchman> Логи которые в Апексе под пунктом Session я поглядел, однако по своему коду там не высмотрел ничего
<Searchman> $("'#c_'+a.class_complete_id").text(111);
<Searchman> а - переменная
<Searchman> У нас есть класс для столбца элементов, у каждого элемента свой уникальный id (с_'какое-то число')
<sharikoff> я нехочу разбираться в jquery правда
<sharikoff> во первых это не по теме канала, во вторых мне лень
<Searchman> Я думал, что глаз набит и увидите сразу :) Спасибо за совет про логи
<sharikoff> ставь нормальный сервер
<sharikoff> апач какой нть
<sharikoff> заводи на нем и смотри логи
<sharikoff> будет проще говорю тебе
<Searchman> Да это не сервер даже. Я же говорю, балуюсь просто на оф. сайте оракла
<sharikoff> тем более
<Searchman> Надо бы и вправду поставить
<Searchman> Меня просто поражает количество ответвлений, средств и информации
<Searchman> Бррр, это океан :)
<Irvingel> Привет всем!
<sharikoff> ш
<User356[web]> привет народ подскажите де клиент найти чтоб можно было и mail
<User356[web]> cbltnm
<User356[web]> сидеть
<SergeyIT> ?
<sharikoff> @deop
<SergeyIT> ку
<Irvingel> ку
<skai-falkorr> ре
<zon> всем привет
<SergeyIT> попробовал опенСусе с  лайва - гном3, 12.01
<zon> не подскажите, как в Xubuntu, а точнее в Thunar получить размер нескольких папок?))
<SergeyIT> мне больше понравилась, чем убунта с юнити
<Irvingel> SergeyIT: поставь на убунту гш)
<The_MEk> SergeyIT: +1
<Irvingel> хотя сусе еще не смотрел
<SergeyIT> работает шустро (у меня слабое видео) и интерфес удобнее
<skai-falkorr> skai-falkorr: онаж еще не вышла
<skai-falkorr> завтра федя 16 с гном3 выйдет
<SergeyIT> так бета (с глюками)
<Onkeltem> Есть ли какая-нибудь замена OO/LibreOffice Base? Нужен нормальный редактор sql-ной БД, но не такой тормозной и ущербный
<sharikoff> phpadmin?
<Onkeltem> ну, можно конечно... формочки бы
<Onkeltem> чтобы были
<Onkeltem> Народ, а поиск вот в ГШ - он вообще как-нить конфигурируется?
<baronos> жаль что пока на 12,04 гш 3,2,1 стоит(( хочется по-материться  на 3,3,1)
<Onkeltem> Я не понимаю, что с ним вообще можно сделать
<Onkeltem> Он нифига не находит папки
<Onkeltem> И что я должен делать? Гуглить пробовал разные фразы - никаких попаданий
<Onkeltem> типа: customizing gnome shell search
<Onkeltem> ни-че-го
<Onkeltem> GS стоит тут уже недели 3. Папка лежит в хоме уже года 2. Начинаешь вводить - 0 результатов
<baronos> zaitgest поиск надо пилить
<Onkeltem> Хм.. ок.
<Onkeltem> И ещё меня вообще сегодня прибило... как начал пользовать радитреем, возникла необходимость лазить в нижний тулбар
<baronos> поставь на вверх
<Onkeltem> Ну так вот, уж не знаю кто его проектировал, но явно какой-то инвалид, ничего не смыслящий в юзабилити )
<Onkeltem> Короче, подводишь курсор к иконке, а она УЕЗЖАЕТ из-под него!
<baronos> sudo gedit /usr/share/gnome-shell/js/ui/statusIconDispatcher.js
<Onkeltem> ok спс
<Onkeltem> При этом варианта решения ровно два:
<Onkeltem> 1) иконочный текст сделать СЛЕВА, а не справа )
<Onkeltem> 2) выровнять все иконки слева, оставить текст иконочный справа
<baronos> над 'gnome-sound-applet': 'volume', пиши 'radiotray': '_tray',
<baronos> потом рестартуй гном
<Onkeltem> может шел?
<Onkeltem> r?
<SergeyIT> baronos, нет в 12.04 ГШ - это ты сам поставил из реп
<baronos> SergeyIT: ну по дефолту без добавления реп дополнительных
<SergeyIT> по дефолту -юнитиъ
<baronos> SergeyIT: ну это то да, точнее после установки гнома он ставится 3,2,1)) сорри не понял вопроса сначала))
<baronos> щас репы добавлю и попробую на 3,3,1 апнуть)
<baronos> рано обрадовался, не апнуть до 3,3,1, его надо собирать через jhbuild((
<SergeyIT> baronos, куда торопишься?
<baronos> SergeyIT: типа тру тестинг)
<SergeyIT> baronos, попробуй опенсюсе 12.1 - может понравится
<baronos> SergeyIT: он стоит у меня, я кстати и говорил тут уже как два дня что гш по дефолту на сусе отлично работает.
<SergeyIT> но с настройками тоже проблемы
<baronos> ну это да, хотя расширения из репы идут, и по дефолту стоит альтернатив меню с гном твиком
<baronos> и самое главное гугл акк привязан хорошо к приложениям)
<SergeyIT> ну это не главное
<baronos> можно ли командой сделать ctrl+alt+f1???
<MagicLover> Привет.
<MagicLover> Чем лучше сайты делать? Quanta Plus или можно что-то другое?
<User070[web]> всем привет
<User070[web]> Подскажите в убунте 11.10 есть шифрование разделов,  с установкой при инсталяции?
<|rapidsp|> home точно есть
<User070[web]> home я видел, но раньше можно было выбрать при инсталяции раздел для шифрования а сейчас что-то не вижу. Может в альтарнативном дистрибутиве есть?
<baronos> гугл хром с локального источника качает со скоростью внешки, а фф качает нормально... (но это не значит что хром *авно, а фф рулит) :D
<|rapidsp|> может хром на прокси смотрит
<|rapidsp|> чудес то не бывает
<baronos> воо кстати да, я же профиль менял, щас гляну спс)
<baronos> хмм. не стоят там настройки прокси))
<|rapidsp|> а в системе?
<User308[web]> Есть кто живой =)
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<ghabit> Как в терминале распаковать tar.bz2 ?
<ghabit> Чтобы аутпут видеть - а то ошибки какие-то.
<User308[web]> tax xvf NAMEFILE ... если не ошибаюсь ..
<User308[web]> tar*
<User308[web]> Сабж уже поднимался не раз думаю .. Есть две машины с Ubuntu на обоих установлен PVM ... В PVM делаю add hostname .... если
<User308[web]> если настроено общение по ssh в конфигурационных файлах то pvm вылетает просто ... Если через rsh то просит авторизоваться затем пишет извените PVM_ROOT не найден ..
<User308[web]> Правил файл $HOME/.pvmprofile ... Вбивал строки вида $PVM_ROOT="путь до папки pvm" ( не до демона)   ... в общем хост не добавляется ...  Кто нить любая инфа плиз )
<chapt> только tar -xvf
<chapt> а чтобы увидеть битый архив или нет md5  есть
<chapt> md5sum утилита
<AndreX> chapt: не обязательно тар опции может обрабатывать и без -
<chapt> AndreX: спасибо буду знать, я по привычке всегда - ставил
<AndreX> не у некоторых программ всёже надо ставить - такак у них недоделаный обработчик ключей ну или так разраб захотел
<yacoov> ух
<[v-8]_jupiter> Првиет. Подскажите прогу что бы она отслеживала изменения файлов и если меняется чтото уведомляет по почте
<User589[web]> Ой!
<User589[web]> Поможет кто-нить неофиту?
<chapt> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User589[web]> ок. Не получается присвоить кнопкам мыши комбинации с клавиатуры. Пробовал btnx - зависает на процессе определения устройства. Есть ли выход?
<[Raiden]> xbindkeys может даст чего
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1aRXM4HAKHs#!
<lera_> ы
<SergeyIT> ю
<lera_> о! всем привет. у меня есть пара вопросов насчёт убунты
<SergeyIT> да ну!
<lera_> я установила пак иконок "фаенза", и оказалось, что один значок не отображается
<SergeyIT> значит его нет в паке, или имя не то
<lera_> как его допилить?
<lera_> разархивировать, переименовать, запаковать и применить?
<lera_> или что-то другое?
<lera_> доктор, что мне делать? (с)
<AndreX> 1 что затема, 2 значёк чего
<AndreX> откуда всмычле
<lera_> тема faenza
<lera_> а значок - тот, что в левом верхнем углу, возле слова "applications"
<User265[web]> Доброго вечера всем всем всем
<lera_> и вам того же
<Dimon4eG> У меня ночь уже, 6 минут первого ))
<User265[web]> Сможете помоч с одной проблемкой
<AndreX> !ask > User265[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User265[web], please see my private message
<User265[web]> Проблема такая, что сайт debian.org не открывается. nslookup debian.org показывает следующее. name: debian.org address: 128.31.0.51 nane: debian.org address: 206.12.19.7 когда я делаю tcpdum -i eth0 -n -s 0 host локальный ip той машины с которой патаюсь выйти на debian.org он мне пишет следующие адреÑ
<SergeyIT> !255 >User265[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User265[web], please see my private message
<User265[web]> А вот что еще снизу пишет. Создано Thu, 03 Nov 2011 09:54:04 GMT на localhost (squid/3.1.6)
<AndreX> lera_: иконки отсюда? ppa:tiheum/equinox
<SergeyIT> User265[web], а сверху вот это - Проблема такая, что сайт debian.org....
<User265[web]> у меня крякозябры в вашем сообщении
<lera_> AndreX: а что это значит? я недопоняла.
<SergeyIT> User265[web], это скопировано из твоего
<AndreX> lera_: это ппа с темами и иконками, если не подключала такой подключи удали всё што натворила и поставь аптом sudo apt-get install faenza-icon-theme
<AndreX> только перед этим список пакетов обнови
<User265[web]> The requested URL could not be retrieved
<lera_> т. е. подключить ппа, снести тему и заново поставить из терминала?
<AndreX> да только apt-get upgrade перед установкой)
<lera_> ок
<lera_> сень
<AndreX> lera_: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/127889/
<lera_> сенкью верия мач!
<lera_> спасибо, короче :D
<AndreX> да и во второй раз понял)
<AndreX> блудные сыны вернулись)
<lera_> да! это сработало :D
<dryrs_> Добрый день никогда irc не пользовался решил зайти посмотреть что это понять как это работает
<SergeyIT> это не работает
<kenshin_> C Squid3 можете помоч?
<kenshin_> тут есть живые?
<User628[web]> Превед!
<kenshin_> Ку
<kenshin_> сможете помочь
<Intrpt> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Resager> подскажите пожалуйста утилиту для Восстановлени данных с жесткого диска (чтобы можно было посмотреть перед тем как восстановить) и с графической оболочкой?
<buym> Привет всем
<buym> Ребят кто помоч с небольшой проблемой сможет ?
<buym> ау
<buym> кто нибудь обзовитесь
 * AndreX обозвался
<AndreX> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<buym> а понял
<baronos> а вичат и врям рулит)
<AndreX> а то
<buym> дело в том что, перешел с хп из за вирусов
<buym> поставил убунту 11.10
<buym> Устараивает всё
<AndreX> Resager: с графикой не видел, а так http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=88932.0
<buym> единственное под вайном при запуске steam cs зависает комп
<buym> ну не комп а походу иксы
<Resager> AndreX: спасибо.
<buym> помогает либо ресет кнопкой либо alt+printscr + B
<buym> все что описано
<buym> на форумах
<buym> сделал все
<buym> ничего не помогло
<baronos> кое как сделал чтоб при монтировании разделов сторонних не запрашивал пароль) одно обидно хотел сделать 64бит а оказалось скачал 32((
<baronos> !enter > buym
<ubuntuhelp> buym, please see my private message
<Resager> buym: пробуй другую CS, может чего в сборке не то
<buym> Дело в том что steam cs 1 версии , ето не нон стим
<buym> видел варианты что в wine нужно отключить звук, такой опции там нет, выбрать звуковой драйвер OSS заместо ALSA , у меня там нет ни того ни другого
<baronos> в вайне галочку снять со звука в настройках и всё
<buym> нет такой галочки в том то и проблема
<baronos> buym: какой вайн стоит то?
<buym> 1.3.32
<baronos> buym: а 1,2 пробовал?
<buym> да 1.2.3 пробовал
<buym> может по логам чтото определить можно , точнее в чем проблема
<baronos> buym: что при запуске кс выдает смотрел?
<buym> ну запускается , и работает минут 10-15 нормально , единственное что курсор посреди екрана
<buym> я плохо разбираюсь в убунту, как мне посмотреть лог происходящего ?
<baronos> через терминал запусти игру
<buym> ну дело в том что как мне потом посмотреть етот лог если машина зависает полностью ?
<baronos> а это идея)
<buym> так все же , что делать ?)
<[Raiden]> /path/game |tee log.log
<[Raiden]> /path/game |tee ~/log.log
<[Raiden]> что бы потом не искать
<[Raiden]> если речь о вайне, советую в нем включить вирт стол, часто спасает от глобального виса
<buym> хм , а пишут наоборот что будет зависать, ну сейчас поставлю
<buym> зависнет зайду обратно )
<[Raiden]> вайн ваще штука нестабильная в плане запуска программ котоыре не имеют статус платинум на appdb.winehq.org
<[Raiden]> слей лучше почитать чего-нить ) Или иди до турника дойди
<[Raiden]> сдалась тебе эта игра
<buym> да блин) мне комп нужен только для того чтобы посмотреть фильм, послушать муз, поклацать в инете потому и поставил линукс
<buym> единственно что хотелось бы что бы кс работала) иногда с друзьями хочется отвлечся , расслабится )))
<baronos> ставь вторую ось, и как друзья позвали ребут и ты в злоОС
<baronos> меня потом друзья перестали звать в колду, ну я совсем удалил винду)
<buym_> неа не помогло
<baronos> афигеть egprs на трубе играет с гугл мюзик почти без подзагрузок О_о
<buym_> снова завис , даже и 2 минут непрошло + фпс упало до50+
<baronos> это он типа битрейт подстраивает под скорость чтоль?
<baronos> buym_: ставь вторую ось, и как друзья позвали ребут и ты в злоОС
<buym_> ну наверно так и сделаю а тогда второй вопрос)))
<baronos> только это, ты сразу распечатай как востановить grub))
<buym_> зачем мне тогда линукс нужен если я кроме просмотра кина и иногда играния в кс ничего не делаю, зачем морочить голову етими кодами постоянными подбираниями софта
<buym_> ууу
<buym_> да если я даже не знаю что это тогда вообще не понимаю что я тут забыл (((
<baronos> bb
<Onkeltem> buym_: незачем видимо. А зачем ты им занялся?
<Onkeltem> buym_: что бы за мотив?
<Onkeltem> л
<buym_> да вируса задобали
<Onkeltem> ыы
<Onkeltem> buym_: если игры особо не нужны - покупай Mac
<buym_> замучался постоянно искать хороший антивирус, они все хороши но каждый посвоему
<baronos> купи антивирус
<Onkeltem> buym_: там тебе и стабильность, и скорость, и отсутствие вирусов
<buym_> баронос а ты думал покупкой антивируса он будет лутше работать ?
<Onkeltem> buym_: Linux он либо для домохозяек, либо для пограммеров и админов
<baronos> ну если по порнухе не лазить не смотреть то да, + на браузер блокеры воткнуть и всё
<Onkeltem> в смысле - домохозяек, у которых родственники программеры или админы )))
<buym_> ну не лечи пожалуйста )
<buym_> причем тут порнуха не порнуха
<buym_> если он пропускает из 1000 вирусов больше 80% нахрен он тогда нужен ?
<baronos> а что, я за год не поймал вируса ни одного винда как влитая стояла, блокеры на хроме, + аваст, и всё... и постоянное обновление ОС
<Onkeltem> buym_: кто пропускает???
<Onkeltem> buym_: ты сейчас такую вообще несешь чушь, дорогой
<Onkeltem> buym_: ой, или ты про виндус? )))
<buym_> стоял у меня все время symantec лицензия
<buym_> :D
<Onkeltem> buym_: а, про антивирус. Извини, дорогой )
<Onkeltem> buym_: да, с этими вирусам и правда всё плохо. Рано или поздно, что-то пролезает
<buym_> так вот стоял сумантек, все было тип топ , потом пришло время продливать и подсказали что касперский полутше будет , поставил , начались синие екраны , чука ошибок при ребуте и тд
<buym_> потом после 10 сношения хп и пытания устанавливания РОВНО антивируса меня ето задолбало
<buym_> для меня либо он стоит ровно и ровно работает либо нехер ему делать у меня на компе )
<Onkeltem> продлЕвать, постите
<Onkeltem> простите
<baronos> а линукс для меня как полет тупых фантазий :D , всякой ерезью занимаюсь и мне это нравится, поставил без гуя ось навтыкал то что юзаю и усё) работает шустро, гш не летает)) благодать)
<buym_> ну вот видиш
<buym_> я тоже тут сижу все вроде круто , ну чуток не привычно
<Onkeltem> baronos: как это без гуя? А ГШ тады што?
<buym_> ну вот трабла поиграть захотелось и облом
<baronos> Onkeltem: это я поставил без гуя, чтоб потом гш воткнуть без всякого напоминания юнити) ыы
<Onkeltem> А...
<AndreX> купи приставку и хоть заиграйся
<Onkeltem> baronos: я конечно дико извиняюсь, а зачем тогда Убунта? :D
<buym_> на окно кроме сумантека и каспера ставить гнило , либо дырки (
<Onkeltem> AndreX: к сож она не затыкает дыру для ВОВ игроков
<buym_> да ладно что тут прям все такие програмеры хакеры
<buym_> что никто никогда нехотел поиграть нивочто
<Onkeltem> buym_: нет конечно. Я вот программер.
<baronos> Onkeltem: ну ппц ты вопрос задал, наверно для расслабления убунту)
<buym_> да ладно )
<AndreX> buym_: ты не повериш но у меня кроме нексуса вабще никаких игрух не стоит уже года 3
<Onkeltem> AndreX: ты потерян для игровой индустрии
<baronos> у меня стоит только одна игра онлайн под линь и всё)
<buym_> да просто както оно все странно
<buym_> вот сделали бы
<buym_> чтобы и игры работали
<buym_> и вирусов небыло )
<Onkeltem> Народ, а можно ли как-то в дуалбуте суспендить/гибернейтить одновременно две? Ну, чтобы старт был почти мгновенный и с того места, с которого надо?
<Onkeltem> buym_: кто "сдеали бы"? Подумай
<baronos> качай десуру, регся плати деньги разрабам чтоб они делали качественные игры..
<buym_> дык вот именно )
<shenmue> Пыщ!
<baronos> тыщ
<AndreX> q
<baronos> попер я гш 64 ставить)
<Onkeltem> baronos: давай удачи )
<buym_> ладно потопал я на ХП ))) удачи всем =)
<Onkeltem> Сказали можно. Отлично. Значит покупаю новый декстоп, SSD, вкорячиваю туда винду с лялехом на пополаму, и настраиваю гибернейт.
<Onkeltem> А потом вешаю на Alt+Tab telinit какой-нить
<Onkeltem> и делаю вид что я альтаблюсь между системами )
<sig_wall> Onkeltem: на ссд система быстрее загрузится, чем из гибернейта вылезет :)
<shenmue> хм... а 9 секунд включения это так долго?
<Onkeltem> sig_wall: а ты не учитываешь, что еще потом запускать надо кучу всего?
<stolzus> тадам. фига, сработало. [Raiden], ты модератором стал?
<sig_wall> Onkeltem: вся эта куча входит в те 10 секунд, что система грузится. что равно тем же 10 секундах гибернации :)
<[Raiden]> да я уж даже не помню когда
<sig_wall> *секундам
<shenmue> [Raiden] помнится был четверг
<[Raiden]> какой-то длятел бан сделал *!*@*.nwgsm.ru
<[Raiden]> дя*
<sig_wall> хороший бан
<stolzus> ура. теперь будет автозаход
<Onkeltem> sig_wall: не знаю как у тебя, но у меня на запуск "после логина" стопудово уйдет больше времени, чем если оно автоматом развернется
<sig_wall> ок
<Onkeltem> sig_wall: и вообще не для этого это надо ) А вот выдалось 30 минут, перегибернейтился в винду, а там у тебя Портал 2 на середине головоломки
<Onkeltem> sig_wall: порешал, отдохнул, фигакс - обратно, с того же самого места, с брейпоинтом в коде )
<Onkeltem> брейкпоинтом*
<Onkeltem> и потом поназначал такой - <Super>p - винда с порталом, <Super>w - линукс с работой :D
<sig_wall> Onkeltem: ага, только линукс как всегда затупит при гибернации
<Onkeltem> мдее
<sig_wall> в Windows ME, работающей поверх доса, она и то лучше работает :)
<Intrpt> хмм.. гугл-гаджеты в 11.10 можно как-нибудь поставить?
<Intrpt> вообще интересует только гугл-календарь, но не через веб
<Onkeltem> sig_wall: может если памяти больше вкорячить оно и проще пойдет? :D
<Onkeltem> sig_wall: чел на #linux толкьо что спросил вот - имеет ли смысл ставит 16Гб оперативы?
<User291[web]> Добрый вечер, навязчивый вопрос от краба студента. В лабе требуется открыть логи syslog, Это программа открытия логов или что-то другое?
<Onkeltem> Intrpt: понимаю, что не отвечаю на вопрос, но если интересен time management - знакомился ли с leadertask?
<Onkeltem> User291[web]: cat /var/log/syslog
<Onkeltem> User291[web]: чтобы за ними следить: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Onkeltem> User291[web]: чтобы постранично - less /var/log/syslog или cat /var/log/syslog | less
<Intrpt> Onkeltem: нет, спасибо. Сейчас погуглю. Просто начал небольшой бизнес и появилась потребность в тайм-менеджменте, естественно. Для майнд-мап нашёл прогу, а в остальном гугло-календарём пользуюсь.
<Intrpt> Intrpt: ну и для мелких записок RedNoteBook
<User291[web]> Спасибо большое :)
<Onkeltem> Intrpt: LT - русская, по канонам ТМ создавалась, Глеб Архангельский лично рекомендовал. На сайте у них видео есть, сначала посмотри. Клиент только для винды (sick) но зато есть клиент для мобилы, который синхронизируется через сервак (за 100 руб в месяц) с дескто
<Onkeltem> User291[web]: но есть и ГУИ программа(мы) чтобы смотреть. Но они такие упырьские, что ваще непонятно зачем они нужны
<Onkeltem> User291[web]: видимо, чтобы память отжирать...
<shenmue> Программа просмотра системных журналов
<Onkeltem> User291[web]: всё что нужно найти в сислоге - элементарно grep'аешь: tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep pppd | less - и будешь видеть всю активность pppd
<Onkeltem> ой, в последнем варианте less не нужен
<User291[web]> Ну откуда вы все знаете?)))
<Onkeltem> User291[web]: это проще, чем разобраться в mmc ;-)
<User291[web]> И еще вопрос один...планирую пересесть на убунту с винды, так вот по работе мне частенько приходится пользоваться денвером. Можно ли быстренько ламп настроить? не прибегая к многочасовым нубским махинациям? просто еще не связывался
<Onkeltem> User291[web]: тебе денвер не нужен
<Onkeltem> и ламп тоже
<stolzus> User291[web]: можно. настраивается элементарно
<Onkeltem> User291[web]: зачем, если всё итак работает на взрослых серверах, а не в песочнице?
<va4a4a> здарова
<Onkeltem> вачача
<User291[web]> Даже так..то что денвер не нужен я понимаю. Ну как зачем...мне неудобно допустим покупать хостинги и тестировать на них верстки и прочее. Удобнее на собственном компе менять файлы и сразу смотреть что и как
<va4a4a> чача
<Onkeltem> User291[web]: так и думал, что в этом твое заблуждение
<User291[web]> Да и обычно я покупаю у одной компании и там печаль полная с правами
<Onkeltem> User291[web]: все веб серверные технологии тебе доступны из коробки на Убунте
<User291[web]> если создавать скриптами файлы или папки то права выставляются сервера и я потом ничего с ними не сделаю. только тикеты писать а это время
<User291[web]> Хм...не видел там ничего такого
<Onkeltem> User291[web]: жесть, выкинь такой хостинг
<stolzus> User291[web]: если тебе локально сервак поднять, то без проблем. апач + мускул + пхп. всё работает искаропки
<va4a4a> а как грамотно вернуть гнома? просто через установщик пакетов??
<User291[web]> Мне сказали в хостинге что это все UNIX  сервера так реагируют:)
<va4a4a> будут какиенить нюансы?)
<Onkeltem> va4a4a: пости, как ты его смог потерять? o_O Руками чтоли вырезал?
<Onkeltem> прости
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], Здравствуйте. Вы мне вчера команды 2 давали для получения информации о разделах. То, что они выдают можно не скрывать, да?
<va4a4a> ну изначально юнайти
<va4a4a> а раньше гном был
<stolzus> va4a4a: какая убунта? какой гном хочешь вернуть, 2 или 3?
<Onkeltem> va4a4a: ааа... ты про это )
<stolzus> ставь xfce
<[Raiden]> userubuntu234: ну да
<va4a4a> )
<va4a4a> гигтег 11.10 а гном 3 хочу
<stolzus> а. третий пакетами ставь
<va4a4a> xfce не том) гном очень настраиваемый)
<va4a4a> а юнайти удалить?
<va4a4a> или лучше оставить?
<Onkeltem> va4a4a: бугага. Гном настраиваемый? )
<stolzus> да фик знает. я бы удалил. только сначала почитал как. но многие оставляют
<Onkeltem> va4a4a: поставь, поставь его )
<stolzus> пришло время настраивать гном. гном сам не настроится.
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], напишите их, пожалуйста
<va4a4a> )) ок) я в линукс то влюбился изначально из за гнома, а потом уже из за всего остального)
<Onkeltem> va4a4a: если надо много настроек и всё такое прям ваще - обычно KDE ставят
<Onkeltem> va4a4a: гном - он больше для спокойной жизни
<va4a4a> ))) ну кде там както глянцево слишком)
<va4a4a> тоже не айс)
<Onkeltem> va4a4a: а особенно gnome3. Ты в настройки как зайдешь - всё поймешь )
<[Raiden]> userubuntu234: sudo gparted , sudo sdisk -l /dev/sd...
<[Raiden]> fdisk
<va4a4a> ну не знаю) я помню настраивал) ну очень нравился
<Onkeltem> va4a4a: gnome 3 именно? Он изменился
<va4a4a> кде нравится что на кутэ)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Извините что не по теме. Но какую лучше прошивку поставить на asus wl-520gu . А то черещз него и 5 мбит не пропускает. Хотя провайдер 100 дает
<va4a4a> эмм
<[Raiden]> va4a4a: можно замутить без глянца
<va4a4a> сейчас посомтрю что там за изменения такие) можно сделать из кде чтото похожее на гном?)
<Onkeltem> [v-8]_jupiter: то есть ты его из магазина принес, а он вот так работает?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Скажу честно с работы спер)
<[Raiden]> va4a4a: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1107/h_1320686272_9295576_86f45360dd.png
<Onkeltem> [v-8]_jupiter: да, не по теме. Поищи форумы, где это обсуждается.
<[Raiden]> ну или ставь гном, а там сам разберешся что тебе надо
<va4a4a> по поводу роутеров асуса - лучше ставь oleg овскую прошивку
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: о, Steam!
<va4a4a> стабильную
<[v-8]_jupiter> есть еще tp_link WR541G но думаю что asus получше будет
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: ?
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: окошки как в контре, которая стимовская
<va4a4a> )))
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: ну и вообще ифейс такой - как в стиме
<Onkeltem> красота )
<va4a4a> а что)) гном красивый и сейчас вроде))
<[Raiden]> а.. мб, я не видел
<Onkeltem> va4a4a: учитывая, что гном - это панель + обои - я не совсем понимаю о красоте чего может идти речь )
<shenmue> любая де это панель и обои
<Onkeltem> причем панель черная, а шрифт белый )
<va4a4a> )) о красоте панелей)) и удобство файлменеджера)
<Onkeltem> va4a4a: ну, тут Наутилус. Он и в юнити такой же
<shenmue> Onkeltem	причем панель черная, а шрифт белый ) http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-4.png угу
<va4a4a> ну мне юнайти LXDE напомнила
<[Raiden]> интересно, что удобног ов наутилусе, тем более в 3.х
<Onkeltem> shenmue: пахнет коре патчем!
<[Raiden]> он от писиманфм не далеко ушел
<shenmue> никогда не любил черный шрифт
<va4a4a> както не так все) не так как я считаю нужным)))))
<shenmue> Onkeltem rgba compiz и gnome color choozer
<shenmue> в псоедней шрифт всего и вся меняется. как и цвета
<[Raiden]> с прозрачностью окон в линукс есть 1 проблема.
<Onkeltem> shenmue: сейчас гляну на этот коло чузер
<[v-8]_jupiter> .учше
<[Raiden]> ргба не действует на qt\xlibs и т.д. , а если брать кде, то оксиген транспарент не делает прозрачным гтк.
<shenmue> Onkeltem он для гнома второго
<Nor8> [Raiden]: как драйвер работает, флэш не падает?
<Onkeltem> shenmue: так мы про третий говорили
<[Raiden]> Nor8: не падает, но подвисает, надо ещё 1 бету подождать )
<shenmue> Onkeltem так у мну второй
<Onkeltem> shenmue: ok. А что ты мнёшь?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ок, не буду ставить )))
<Onkeltem> shenmue: :P
<va4a4a> а есть тут такие кто первый старкрафт без тормозов запускал на вайне и тп?)
<shenmue> что гном - это панель + обои
<va4a4a> у меня олее производительные игры работали
<shenmue> не понравилась эта фраза
<va4a4a> и cs с тормозами
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1107/h_1320686812_2996789_cfd11bd022.png -  transprent , тему панели ради шота было лень менять.
<Onkeltem> shenmue: так ты gnome 3 видел?
<shenmue> да это ужас
<[Raiden]> многим нравится. Все видят эффект превью инфу о расширениях и совсем не видят каких-либо других изменений. Или то что весь день провели читая про gsettings
<Onkeltem> у которго и гуи нет
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda1 sda2 sda5 писать? пятый во второй вложен
<shenmue> отмаунтить не забуть
<shenmue> хм... или когда фска делаешь ?
<[Raiden]> userubuntu234: если список надо получить разделов  на диске сда ,  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<[Raiden]> ты лучше задачу опиши
<[Raiden]> зачем тебе это
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], grub зависает, надо починить
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<[Raiden]> второго линка обычно хватает
<[Raiden]> Моё имхо такое. Пользуйтесь примером Линуса - юзайте хфце, или любой другой де. И пишите о том что не нравится в гноме или должно быть не так
<[Raiden]> везде )
<[Raiden]> глядишь и придется им чесаться.
<rapidsp> бггг http://itmages.ru/image/view/324761/6d789dd7
<stolzus> [Raiden]: лор почитываешь? про успех минт
<[Raiden]> читал ) Но они даже пол года не продержались , след релиз будет на гном3
<stolzus> но допиленый гном3
<stolzus> ими же
<[Raiden]> Я думаю на дистровотче ещё сусе скоро на 1 ступеньку передвинется. У них релиз через 9 вроде дней
<[Raiden]> stolzus: эти расшринеия для гном3, не заменяют нормальные элементы, а только их эмулируют. Допустим, сделали меню типа пуск, а редактор где?
<Nor8> У чуче гном тоже на троечку запилен.
<Nor8> сусе*
<[Raiden]> от гном2 собирать?
<stolzus> ага. граб2 на выбор сделали в сусе
<stolzus> ну, ты прав тут, да
<[Raiden]> или допустим панель с таскбаром - любой таскбар под линукс имееет хотя 1 опцию - все окна показывать или только с текущего стола. В расширении это где?
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> нужно года 2-3 пока на яве напишут расширения котоыре сравними с тем ,что они заменяют
<Anton2d> Привет всем. Помогите, запнулся на ровном месте, не работает у меня вот такая конструкция:
<Anton2d> kill $(top -n 1 | grep deluge | awk '{print $1}')
<stolzus> и потом снова холивары, про то, что джава тормозит
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], спасибо
<[Raiden]> вы меня особо не слушайте, я вообще люблю ворчать про гном )
<Anton2d> хотя сам top - выдаёт мне правильное число и если руками вписать kill xxxxx - то процесс умирает.
<Anton2d> а так получаю вот что:  kill $(top -n 1 | grep deluge | awk '{print $1}')
<Anton2d> bash: kill: 29554: arguments must be process or job IDs
<stolzus> а саму конструкцию не надо ни в какие кавычки?
<Anton2d> хм...
<shenmue> [Raiden] а я про кеды :3
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: pgrep deluge
<Anton2d> О! Красиво
<Anton2d> А почему так работает
<[Raiden]> ну или killall deluge
<Anton2d> killall не подходит ибо процесс называется /usr/bin/deluge
<Anton2d> и через killall такой неубить
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: твоя строка с авк у меня кажт пустоту
<[Raiden]> а хотя, вроде работает
<Anton2d> о блин тут еще косяк зарылся, если число процесса не 5 значное - тогда пустота.
<Anton2d> Ну да ладно pgrep выдает то что надо вроде и лучше.
<[Raiden]> попробуй  ps ax , вместо топ
<[Raiden]> ну или да
<Anton2d> Щаз пять минут в сам скрипт всё внесу, попробую.
<Anton2d> с pgrep
<[Raiden]> есть кстати ещё pkill , отличия не помню, но тоже по имени
<Anton2d> Всё заработало с pgrep только я так и не понял, почему не работало через top, хотя число правильное выдавало.
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], раздел /boot вынесен отдельно, если напротив сда1(систем linux) под Flags boot написано?
<Anton2d> [Raiden], вот если интересно глянь полный вывод как не работало, может поймёш почему. ниже там и скрипт, который не пахал
<Anton2d> http://paste.org.ru/?hrt0in
<Anton2d> Заменил на pgrep deluge - и всё пошло, причину очень интересно узнать, почему.
<Anton2d> Но всё равно спасибо за помощь!
<[Raiden]> userubuntu234: не обязательно
<[Raiden]> userubuntu234: по флагу в фдиск этого ен понять, только по содержимому , ну и может коссвенно по размеру
<[Raiden]> если раздел в 100мб, то наверное делали для бут )
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: я незнаю почему, если интересно , попробуй ps x| grep deluge | awk '{print $1}'
<[Raiden]> или лучше ps ax
<Anton2d> щаз затестим
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], как узнать раздел /boot вынесен ЛИ отдельно?
<stolzus> дык это. посмотри хотя бы fstab
<stolzus> /etc/fstab
<[Raiden]> userubuntu234: ну, монтируешь корневой например если там папка /boot без файлов , значит вынесен
<stolzus> если он там прописан - значит отдельно
<[Raiden]> фстаб тоже вариант
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], The location is not a folder - почему? я в адресную строку ввел /etc/fstab
<[Raiden]> ну это текстовый файл, не команда
<[Raiden]> нужна команда что бы его смотреть
<[Raiden]> и если ты с лайвсд
<stolzus> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<[Raiden]> тебе надо /папкакудасмаунченрут/etc/fstab
<[Raiden]> для просмотра я люблю less - плавный скроллинг, поиск
<[Raiden]> )
<stolzus> ну да. дело вкуса :)
<[Raiden]> да и ваще слабо понимаю что вы консоль ковыряете.
<[Raiden]> на лайве тыркаешь по разделу мышой, он монтируется, смотриш ьв гедит содержимое файла
<[Raiden]> всё
<[Raiden]> вот мозг парят
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], просто в адресную строку ввести /etc и открыть fstab пойдёт? там нету слова boot. значит не вынесен?
<stolzus> я сонный, и не заметил, что речь про лайв :)
<[Raiden]> наверное нет, если ты на жестком диске открыл файл
<[Raiden]> а не на сд
<[Raiden]> где тоже ест ьпапка /etc
<Anton2d> с ps сработало только вот так kill $(ps -A | grep /usr/bin/deluge | awk '{print $1}')
<[Raiden]> да тут ваще не ясно о чем речь. Эт оя предположил что лайв
<Anton2d> И так даже надёжнее.
<dredix> привет всем
<dredix> почему  во всех прогах вэб камера работает а в скайпе не в какую? даже не запускается тест .версия скайпа 2,2,035
<dredix> в выберите камера стоит PC Camera (/dev/video0)
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], сижу с livecd. /папкакудасмаунченрут как узнать?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на сд юнити или гном.
<[Raiden]> там ест ьфайловый менеджер, просто открой его , nautilus называется. И перейди на нужный носитель, потом как в винде найди файл и кликни 2 раза
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> ну или набери mount
<[Raiden]> без параметров. Если не смонтировано, mkdir x ; sudo mount /dev/xxx ./x
<[Raiden]> если так сильно в консоль тянет
<dredix> userubuntu234 ты хоть спать ложился? помню вчера аж ночью ещо писал=)
<userubuntu234> dredix, мало спал
<shenmue> красные глаза ! - вспоминаю Умираю
<dredix> бросай ты эту убунту ставь виндовс =) и не мучайся=))
<shenmue> язабан
<shenmue> ты сказал плохое слово
<dredix> о май гарабл=)
<userubuntu234> в places-floppy drive надо зайти?
<userubuntu234> Daemon is inhibited почему? недавно мог зайти
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], в places-floppy drive надо зайти?
<[Raiden]> а там больше нет ничего? :)
<[Raiden]> нет, туда не надо
<userubuntu234> Daemon is inhibited
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], компьютер есть и фаилсистем
<[Raiden]> в общем я незнаю ) Пиши просто в чат.
<[Raiden]> без моего ника
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], а нам что надо? ну и homefolder desctop и т.д. есть
<userubuntu234> хорошо. а вы отвечать будете?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> !mount
<ubuntuhelp> mount — утилита для монтирования файловых систем. Пример: mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom или mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,codepage=866 /dev/sd<буква>1 /mnt/usb . См. также !fstab !isomount.
<shenmue> хм лтс терь до пяти лет . это к старым тож относится?
<userubuntu234> раздел /boot вынесен отдельно - что это означает?
<shenmue> отдельный раздел на диске на котором /boot расположен
<shenmue> а не в корневой папке
<userubuntu234> спасибо!
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tghx_th-u_Y -  про кеды
<Sergey_IT> что тут интересного?
<userubuntu234> shenmue, на ливсиди диске имеете ввиду, да?
<userubuntu234> если мы настраиваем граб жесткого диска, то зачем нам бут ливсиди?
<[Raiden]> в какую папку это надо кинуть? Я что-то не могу найти http://patraulea.com/azureus-ordered-download.patch/
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Помню, помню, не патчился vuze ))))
<[Raiden]> там написан опро вузе тоже
<[Raiden]> впрос в силе
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Версия какая?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Рутом запусти и попробуй пропатчить.
<[Raiden]> 4.3.0.6-4
<[Raiden]> что значит пропатчить
<[Raiden]> там написано файл над ов папку положить. Я спрашиваю в какую
<[Raiden]> To install, download the compiled .jar below and replace it in your Azureus directory.
<[Raiden]> где находится Azureus directory
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что whereis говорит?
<[Raiden]> azureus: /usr/bin/azureus /usr/share/man/man1/azureus.1.gz
<Nor8>  хммм...а в домашней искал?
<GouLee> Привет
<User181[web]> Может кто-нибудь помочь с одной проблемкой?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: есть .azureus и  подпапки
<[Raiden]> но куда кидать не ясно
<Nor8> Так распакуй патч  и посмотри, или поставь отсюда последнюю версию. http://www.getdeb.net/software/Vuze
<go8765> подскажите пожалуста как управлять мышью с клавиатуры?
<GouLee> подключи мышь к клавиатуре
<Nor8>  go8765: Кладешь обе рукм на клавиатуру и силой мысли двигаешь курсор.
<Onkeltem> go8765: голосом?
<go8765> *без gnome-settings-daemoon
<[Raiden]> Nor8: А зачем мне последняя версия? в неё уже входи патч?
<Onkeltem> Блин, как на ответы.mail.ru
<GouLee> да
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Предположительно входит, но зависит от патча. Ваш К.О.
<Onkeltem> go8765: разве в accessibility нет такого?
<[Raiden]> тяжелвый случай
<[Raiden]> в след раз просто пиши незнаю )
<go8765> Nor8, если у тебя получится - напиши потом подробный ман на help.ubuntu.ru
<go8765> Onkeltem, не. надо с клавиатуры
<[Raiden]> Если кто ставил - крикните: в какую папку это надо кинуть? Я что-то не могу найти http://patraulea.com/azureus-ordered-download.patch/
<go8765> *gnome-keyboard-properties  рушат опенбакс, но всё начинает работать. нужно так же только в опенбоксе
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В папку Азуреус и замени похожий файл.
<Nor8> Если мануал не врет )))
<GouLee> подскажите пожалуйста, как установщик проприентарных видео драйверов? Нужно установить его через синаптик
<[Raiden]> епрст
<go8765> Onkeltem, assebility - это ты имеешь ввиду - gnome-keyboard-properties ?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: если ты такой умный, покажи полынй путь до этой папки
<go8765> * accessibility
<Onkeltem> go8765: я имел ввиду, что данная функция, если где и есть, то в сфере acessibitiy
<Onkeltem> accessibility*
<Onkeltem> блин
<Onkeltem> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В ту самую, которая скрыта в домашней папке.
<go8765> Onkeltem, в настройках ты имеешь ввиду?
<Onkeltem> go8765: ну вот я ща зашел, Спец возможности, Наведение и щелчки (ик)
<Onkeltem> Кнопки мыши = управлять указателем с помощзью вспомогательного блока клавиш
<go8765> Onkeltem, kde-gnome?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Be sure to rename the .jar file to Azureus2.jar after downloading .  и вот этот переименованный кладешь в папку азуреус
<Onkeltem> go8765: если ничего не говою, значит gnome
<[Raiden]> в /usr/share/java/ нашел  кажется
<Onkeltem> go8765: причем gnome-shell, а не юнити (не знаю, важно ли это)
<go8765> Onkeltem,  *gnome-keyboard-properties  рушат опенбакс, но всё начинает работать. нужно так же только в опенбоксе
<Onkeltem> go8765: ах, хм...
<GouLee> эй, ребятки помогите, гуй для установки подскажите ??
<go8765> GouLee, оно по дефолту стоит вроде
<Nor8> GouLee: "дополнительные драйвера" в администрировании это то, что тебе нужно.
<GouLee> я не на убунту прошу мне для Linux Mint сижу
<GouLee> на нем
<go8765> [Raiden], в кде такое есть? (упр. мышью с клавиатуры) какой гуй надо поставить для настройки?
<go8765> GouLee, я хз
<go8765> *у меня все изкоробки
<GouLee> через консоль замучаюсь
<Nor8> GouLee: Тогда в синаптике и рестарт.
<GouLee> что в синаптике?
<Nor8> GouLee: И форум у них почитай, там написано все.
<GouLee> он англицкий?
 * Sergey_IT попробовал опенСусе 12.1 (гном3) на нетбуке самсунг. Удивило, все оборудование работает. Только регулировка яркости дает только 3 уровня. (мин, мин+1, и мах) 
<GouLee> мне б на русском есть такой?
<[Raiden]> go8765: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1108/h_1320696066_3613008_705e167b49.png
<[Noob]> по-русски пишу?
<Onkeltem> [Noob]: да
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: можешь с 11.10 сравнить? общие впечатления по интерфейсу
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: ну с ГШ понятно
<go8765> [Raiden], спс. пойду-попробую
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, гш не видел, а юнити-2д проигрывает по всем статьям
<Escsun> что за ГШ не в теме)
<Escsun> гном шелл ?)
<yuberion> есть кто по Qt?
<Onkeltem> Escsun: угу
<go8765> [Raiden], прикольно. я у себя не могу найти там клавиатура :)
<go8765> *у
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: ну а теперь поставишь gnome-shell? :)
<go8765> Escsun, привет. у тебя не опенбокс случайно?
<Escsun> go8765, pekwm
<Escsun> go8765, openbox старый век)
<go8765> Escsun, там можно сделать управление мышью с клавиатуры?
<Escsun> нельзя
<Escsun> а точнее сомневаюсь )
<Escsun> зачем же такой изврат?)
<Escsun> управление склавы)
<Escsun> проще dwm поставить )
<userubuntu234> shenmue, раздел /boot вынесен отдельно - что это означает? "отдельный раздел на диске на котором /boot расположен, а не в корневой папке" - имеете ввиду на livecd диске?
<[Raiden]> go8765: скриншот покажи
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Пропатчил?
<[Raiden]> go8765: оборудование - устройсва ввода
<[Raiden]> Nor8: да, нужная опция появилась.
<[Raiden]> и вроде достаточно было кинут ьв хомпапку в ту папку...
<[Raiden]> теперь думаю что бы слить, что бы проверить )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я же говорил ))
<shenmue> userubuntu234 хм если сейчас тебе обьясню то снова через час ответишь?
<userubuntu234> shenmue, извините, наверно, вылетал из чата. я долго уже ответы жду
<userubuntu234> shenmue, слушаю вас
<shenmue> сек
<Onkeltem> Кстати, помнится лет еще 6 назад была такая проблема, что /boot (ну точнее сам файл ядра) надо размещать "недалеко" от начал диска. Сейчас всё также или уже забороли?
<Onkeltem> Или grub'у сиренево и он свой "драйвер"  грузит?
<Onkeltem> А lilo так умеет?
<userubuntu234> shenmue, можно минуту на переподкл.модема?
<Slowly_Den> a в 11.10 оформление окон существует?
<shenmue> userubuntu234 ок
<shenmue> давай =) схемку тут тебе накидал
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> есь кто?)
<Slowly_Den> нет
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-10.png вроде ясно все
<Slowly_Den> q2you
<shenmue> если человек понимает что такое раздел диска
<ambal> Slowly_Den: не знаешь, как сделать рамку норм в libreOffice? это вообще возможно?)
<ambal> shenmue: привет)
<Slowly_Den> нет не знаю
<[Raiden]> вылетел вузе при добавлении торента...
<ambal> [Raiden]: привет))
<shenmue> ambal дарова. знакомы что ле?
<[Raiden]> ку
<ambal> shenmue: да, знаком ник твой)) часто тебя в этом чате вижу, когда захожу)
<ambal> shenmue: возможно даже ты мне уже в чём-то помогал)
<ambal> Slowly_Den: жаль)
<ambal> а кто-нибудь знает?) реферат делаю девушке, а рамок нет в libreOffice...(
<ambal> хелпми, плз)
<userubuntu234> shenmue, после "сек" вы писали что-либо?
<shenmue> userubuntu234 http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-10.png смотри на примере как бе винды что б понятней было.
<Nor8> ambal: Есть там всё, посмотри внимательнее.
<ambal> Nor8: есть, но линии простые, а мне нужно побольше выбора...
<ambal> Nor8: как в ворде)
<Nor8> ambal: А как в ворде?
<ambal> Nor8: ага)
<Nor8> ambal: Что ага? )))
<ambal> Nor8: как в ворде)
<[Raiden]> короче падает вузе и с патченым файлом и с родным
<Nor8>  Ищи, там есть. Я верю. )))
<[Raiden]> софт на яве какашка
<go8765> [Raiden], в оборудованиях - у меня есть только внешние носители и мультимедиа
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Зачем ты его вообще поставил? )))
<userubuntu234> shenmue, это понятно, нас интересует место бута на ливсиди?
<[Raiden]> попробовать, хотел что бы куски файла подряд качало
<ambal> Nor8: да нету, уже всё облазил)) нашёл обрамления, но там обычные линии) помоги, плз)
<Nor8> ambal: Тебе какие рамки нужны?
<ambal> Nor8: ну разные, чтобы посмотреть, выбрать) как в ворде, чтоб дофига было)) а в libreOffice только линия обычная, линия жирная, линия пунктирная и всё))
<shenmue> userubuntu234 а поточнее ? вся ос с лайв сиди грузится только в оп. и насколько я понимаю за это отвечает установшик а не бут лоадер
<go8765> [Raiden], qtorrent вроде умеет
<[Raiden]> может гляну потом, сегодня уже лень
<shenmue> на лайв сиди его может и не быть. хотя точно сказать не могу. проще загрузится и глянуть есть ли в корневой директории /boot
<Nor8> ambal: Всё, хватить с тебя )))
<Nor8> тебе, точнее )))
<[Raiden]> userubuntu234: тбе уже давали линк на руководство по грубу и по восстановлению
<ambal> Nor8: ну помоги, плз)) мне красивые нужны какие-нибудь)) или может с ворда как-нибудь импортировать?) гугл не выдаёт ничего, неужели никто не сталкивался с этим..((
<Nor8> ambal: Не хочешь искать, запусти ворд в вайне.
<ambal> Nor8: хочу искать, нету же) открой сам, убедись)
<userubuntu234> shenmue, т.е. вынуть ливсиди и включить комп и посмотреть что предложит загрузить зависший граб?
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], по восстановлению сейчас вопрос
<go8765> [Raiden], я такое нагуглил :) 30 сен 2010 – [00:15:03] <[Raiden]> но я пока поживу в гноме - он лучше ) ..
<Nor8> )))
<shenmue> userubuntu234 ты вообще чего хочешь сделать?
<[Raiden]> я думаю речь шла про гном и юнити. :) И вообще мне кде начал нравиться с 4.7.0
<[Raiden]> *кде4
<ambal> Nor8: помоги, пожалуйста)
<Nor8>  ambal: Нет ! :P
<[Raiden]> наболтаешь глупостей, а гугл потом выдаст...
<[Raiden]> :)
<ambal> Nor8: просто сам не знаешь :P
<[Raiden]> в прочем гном2 после некоторого рукоприкладства и правда неплохой.
<[Raiden]> был
<Slowly_Den> бедный гугл, и на какие только вопросы ему приходится отвечать... =))))))))
<Slowly_Den> был
<go8765> ambal, попробуй на #libreoffice спросить
<ambal> go8765: во, спасибо большое)
<userubuntu234> shenmue, у меня сразу зависает GRUB и уже такое было, переустановку делал. сейчас трудна переустановка. восстановить граб можно?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: Он с обеда тут спрашивает 1 и то же.
<[Raiden]> если зависает прям сразу, то простая перезапись ничего не даст. Скорее всего
<[Raiden]> причины надо знать
<shenmue> а что значит зависает?
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе
<Slowly_Den> в каком месте зависает
<Slowly_Den> ?
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], а вред перезаписи есть? файлы какие-то удалятся?
<shenmue> комп виснет когда нам лок на клаве не загорается. это 100% зависон любой ос
<[Raiden]> от перезаписи тем же самым какой может быть вред?
<[Raiden]> )
<Slowly_Den> на какой строке?
<shenmue> всё остальное либо тупит либбо глючит либо руки
<[Raiden]> userubuntu234: опиши лучше что происходит, для начала. И так что бы людям понятно было. Два дня какие-то косвеныне вопросы спрашиваешь
<userubuntu234> зависает значит клавиши не работают, энтер тоже
<[Raiden]> а потом грузится?
<[Raiden]> там таймаут есть
<[Raiden]> или ничего не происходит?
<Slowly_Den> может пищит комп твой?
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], ничего не происходит. 10 сек.же таймаут?
<userubuntu234> не пищит
<Slowly_Den> у меня пищал, раза 3 потом раскочегарился
<[Raiden]> вроде 10
<shenmue> 10
<userubuntu234> это кто-то комп включил и увидев необходимость ввести пароль, выключил его неправильно, думаю. в прошлый раз из-за выключения-включения электроснабжения такое было
<shenmue> на выборе меню сразу как появляется виснет?
<userubuntu234> да, сразу виснет
<[Raiden]> я сдаюсь, незнаю
<shenmue> ядро одно всего?
<Slowly_Den> с установочного диска загрузиться сможешь?
<ambal> go8765: молчат все(
<userubuntu234> я сейчас и сижу с ливсиди
<shenmue> go8765 дарова любитель звука
<Nor8> ambal: ТЫ в курсе, что убунту есть таблица символов дефолтная?
<userubuntu234> shenmue, спрашиваете скольк ОС стоит? только убунту
<go8765> ambal, я там пару раз спрашивал - мне отвечали... попробуй посиди там подольше пока кто-то не проснётся. есть ещё #openoffice кажись (но там людей меньше будет)
<Slowly_Den> попробуй установить рядом 2 оси
<go8765> shenmue, снимай с меня уже это клеймо потихоньку :)
<ambal> Nor8: нет, что это значит?)
<ambal> go8765: ок, спс)
<Nor8> ambal: А значит это то, что там поискать можно ))))
<shenmue> userubuntu234 да не... про ядро спрашивал. вообще вариант номер один. переставить граб. вариант номер два. с лайв сиди изменить дефолтный пункт меню на другой. кстати граб не показывает себя если ос всего одна
<ambal> Nor8: причём тут таблица символов?) где она?)
<Slowly_Den> ну я поэтому и говорю про 2 оси
<[Raiden]> в жабере пролетело http://jnalley.fedorapeople.org/cloud_slide.jpg
<Slowly_Den> что бы граб увидеть
<Nor8> ambal: Поищи, познакомься со своей убунту поближе )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И что это означает?
<ambal> Nor8: ну а зачем мне символы то? мне рамка нужна для страницы, я реферат делаю..
<userubuntu234> shenmue, граб до проблемы не показывал себя. при одной ос при каких-либо обстоятельствах он режим, например, восстановления должен же предлагать?
<shenmue> userubuntu234 ничо не было таково ? навроде украсить граб либо менеджер загрузок либо сам полез ковырять?
<Slowly_Den> неа, не предложит
<ambal> go8765: а там на английском чтоли только? т.е. не русский чат?
<shenmue> userubuntu234 шифт зажимаешь при включении компа и он меню показывает тогда
<Nor8> ambal: У рефератов определенные критерии есть, и рамки всякие туда не входят, если не ошибаюсь. ))))
<go8765> ambal, проснулся:)
<userubuntu234> shenmue, ничего не украшал и не ковырял
<go8765> ambal, конечно на ангельском :)
<shenmue> userubuntu234 переустанови граб. проблема простая
<ambal> Nor8: я знаю, но в LibreOffice вообще никаких почти нету, только линии всякие, мне больше выбора нужно...((
<ambal> go8765: а такого же только русского нет?))
<shenmue> сдается конфиг какойто кривой.
<userubuntu234> shenmue, при его переустановке есть возможность файлы какие-то оптерять?
<Nor8> ambal: Тебе в цветочек нужна рамка? )))
<userubuntu234> потерять
<go8765> ambal, думаю, чот даже если есть, то людей там не будет... но я не знаю точно
<ambal> Nor8: ну необязательно)) ну чтобы разные были, много, как в ворде)
<shenmue> userubuntu234 нет если четко действовать оп инструкции. http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery
<Slowly_Den> вытащи всё что тебе нужно в режиме лайф CD, да и переустанавливай
<shenmue> кстати говорил что не первый раз уже такое
<userubuntu234> если у вас раздел /boot вынесен отдельно - вот это как узнать?
<shenmue> userubuntu234 легко. он у тебя не отдельно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Что они сделали с gedit(((
<[v-8]_jupiter> в 11,10
<userubuntu234> shenmue, почему не отдельно?
<Escsun> [v-8]_jupiter, а что с ним?)
<shenmue> userubuntu234 ты видно что новичек и с разделами явно не дружишь. а по дефолту он уже лет 10 в корневой раздел ставится
<[v-8]_jupiter> Escsun: сделали хуже)
<Escsun> [v-8]_jupiter, что они с гномом сделали(
<Slowly_Den> похоронили
<[v-8]_jupiter> Escsun: выбросили они гном на мусорку)
<ambal> go8765: ясно)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Когда они поймут что для планшетов уже есть андроид и всякие ios
<userubuntu234> если под систем линукс написано, значит на этом разделе убунту стоит?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну вот ппц думал хоть в xfce буду себя чуствовать так они теперь еще и gedit покалечили свои gtk3)
<go8765> [v-8]_jupiter, они запретили руками ставить гном?
<go8765> *-2
<Slowly_Den> **-3?
<[v-8]_jupiter> go8765: а старый gedit и gtk приложения тоже собирать и ставить самому? Я не для этого выбирал убунту
<shenmue> userubuntu234 инструкция. делай все по ней. самая простая которая есть
<baronos> вот чего мне не хватало, дак это вичата) еее))
<shenmue> кстати я бы еще железки в компе потестил
<[v-8]_jupiter> 11,10 до какого времени будет поддерживатся?
<shenmue> линь более чуствителен к этому чем винда. обычно виснет только при проблеме с железом
<Slowly_Den> консольный чат - это по-нашему
<[v-8]_jupiter> ой 11,04
<[v-8]_jupiter> Пойду ставить старую версию( В этой не возможно работать
<userubuntu234> Перегружаемся - а загрузиться без ливсиди уже надо, да?
<Slowly_Den> да
<userubuntu234> залезать в биос или не найдя диск сам пусть с жесткого загрузится?
<baronos> у кого 11,10 64 бит убунту с гномом?) у вас eog работает?
<amarovita> Ночью странного хочется: подскажите модную тему к жтк3?
<[Raiden]> zukitwo
<amarovita> eog - работает
<baronos> хмм, ладно буду альтернативу юзать)
<userubuntu234> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt - пароль не попросил. так должно быть или это из-за того, что для другой команды пароль вводил?
<artus> [Raiden], вечер )
<Slowly_Den> для другой команды
<[Raiden]> привет
<go8765> ктоонить rox пользуется? как в него ассоциации добавить?
<userubuntu234> спасибо
<userubuntu234> в 11.04 граб 2?
<shenmue> да
<Slowly_Den> userubuntu234 hi
<userubuntu234> удалось успешно загрузиться с жесткого. Спасибо за помощь)
<Slowly_Den> weeeeee =)))
<shenmue> молодец
<shenmue> не забуть sudo update-grub сделать
<shenmue> уже внутри ос а не с лайва
<dredix> попробуй ребут а то может рано радуешься...контрольная проверка
<shenmue> жезеки потести лучше
<shenmue> железки*
<Slowly_Den> не слышал
<dredix> на железо всегда все думают в последнюю очередь=) вот как я собирал когда комп никогда бы не подумал что перезагрузка компа в играх из за брака видеокарты
<Slowly_Den> ну да, а есла на какой - нибудь железный форум залесть, то вообще потеряешься в догадках
<userubuntu234> удалось с жесткого диска загрузиться после переустановки граба. Спасибо за помощь)
<shenmue> у мну винда ребутилась когда хотела вообще. гугол сказал память. гугол был прав
<shenmue> лучше бы шнур  к монитору чем оперативу =(
<Slowly_Den> Ahtung! кто то хорошее сказал про венду!! =))))
<dredix> =))))
<Slowly_Den> попрошу не выражаться =)))
<dredix> у кого нить вэбка работает в скайпе?
<dredix> только не в ноуте которая
<dredix> а юсб наружняя
<GooLee> bye
<go8765> как управлять мышью с клавиатуры в опенбоксе?
<shenmue> зачем это делать?
<shenmue> если быстрее с самой клавы
<shenmue> альт ф1 - меню панели. ф10 меню окна. альт таб - менять окна. двигать по элементам табом
<Vaxxabait> dredix: у меня
<Vaxxabait> LD_PRELOAD=libv4l2convert.so и вперёд
<dredix> Vaxxabait  во всех прогах пашет кроме скайпа
<go8765> shenmue, мне в либре офисе надо создать эффект , нарисовав прямую линию, что категорически у меня не получается мышкой
<Vaxxabait> перед запуском скайпа установи переменную окружения как я написал
<go8765> *анимация передвижения
<dredix> можно поподробнее для чайников
<artus> афигеть) ну если уже в офисе проблема линию прямую нарисовать, то тут уже и наковальня то не поможет)
<dredix> =)
<Vaxxabait> открываешь терминал
<dredix> ога
<go8765> artus, управление с клавиатуры - помогло бы
<Vaxxabait> набираешь LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<dredix> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Vaxxabait> вуаля - скайп запускается и видит камеру
<artus> go8765, выбран обект горизонтальная линия, и хоть обрисуйся) они все прямые
<shenmue> go8765я только что две линии нарисовал прямых в опен оффисе. не думаю что они сильно отличаются
<shenmue> сообразил за 1 секунду =)
<Vaxxabait> dredix поставь соответствующий пакет через apt-get
<dredix> в центре прилож есть?
<Vaxxabait> у меня убунты под рукой нету - название пакета не помню
<Vaxxabait> должен быть
<Vaxxabait> ищи по *v4l*
<Vaxxabait> может быть как раз называется v4l2convert
<dredix> графич утилита для теста стоит
<dredix> V4L2
<go8765> artus, я ж написал, что эффект анимации - там есть полилиния, объект кривых и многоугольник. из этого зоопарка я хочу попробовать сделать прямую из полилинии
<dredix> панель управления устройствами тоже
<dredix> а больше и нету ничо
<dredix> км плеер остался
<dredix> и ариста транскодер какото
<go8765> *там микроизвилины в большинстве случает получаются как ни старайся
<Vaxxabait> dredix убунта 64 бита ?
<dredix> 32
<Vaxxabait> ls -la /usr/lib/libv4l ?
<dredix> ls: невозможно получить доступ к /usr/lib/libv4l: Нет такого файла или каталога
<dredix> dread@dread-System-Product-Name:~$
<Vaxxabait> то есть пакет не установлен
<dredix> панель тока и тест
<Vaxxabait> dredix гугли пакет с этой либой
<dredix> по v4l больше не находит в центре приложений
<Vaxxabait> как нагуглишь - ставь и запускай скайп
<dredix> ок спасиб
<go8765> shenmue, есть какие-то идеи?
<dredix> сча папробу=)
<Vaxxabait> попробуй всё же ls -la /usr/lib32/libv4l
<Vaxxabait> dredix да, и искать надо не в центре приложений, а в синаптике или прямо в терминале apt-cache search v4l
<dredix> я в убунте тока пару тройку дней=)
<dredix> кучу всего выдал
<dredix> терминал
<dredix> можно тут много текста за раз то?
<artus> низя
<Vaxxabait> погоди, давай locate libv4l
<artus> !paste | dredix
<ubuntuhelp> dredix: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Vaxxabait> вообще должна либа быть
<Vaxxabait> dredix: давай в приват дальше
<dredix> http://paste.pro/5134881
<artus> хотя почему нельзя, можно, но первый и последний раз на этом канале ))) это как посмотреть в бинокль на солнце )
<dredix> gj;fkeq djplth;ecm=)
<dredix> пожалуй воздержусь=)
<artus> dredix, на пасту и ссылку )
<[Raiden]> какая программа хочет   libv4l?
<dredix> скайп
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install libv4l-0
<dredix> Уже установлена самая новая версия libv4l-0.
<dredix> Следующие пакеты устанавливались автоматически и больше не требуются:
<dredix>   libopenjpeg2 libebml3
<dredix> Для их удаления используйте 'apt-get autoremove'.
<dredix> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 2 пакетов не обновлено.
<dredix> хм=(
<Vaxxabait>  locate libv4l
<[Raiden]> dredix: uname -i
<[Raiden]> покажи
<Vaxxabait> говорит, что 32 битная
<dredix> i386
<[Raiden]> а папка /usr/lib32 есть?
<dredix> без пузыря не разобраться
<[Raiden]> ls -al /usr/lib32 |grep v4l
<dredix> папка есть
<dredix> визуально
<[Raiden]> в команде lib в пути замени на lib32
<dredix> ls -al /usr/lib32 |grep v4l
<Vaxxabait> dredix кому я два экрана назад говорил ls -la /usr/lib32/libv4l ?
<[Raiden]> пусто? :)
<dredix> так?
<[Raiden]> ну да набери
<dredix> ничего не выводит терминал
<dredix> новую строку
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю. Вижу 2 пути. 1. поставить 64бит :)  , 2. убиться
<dredix> =))
<dredix> а 64 такой проблемы нет?
<Vaxxabait> третий раз говорю - locate libv4l
<Vaxxabait> пусть комп сам ищет, где оно у него валяется
<[Raiden]> dredix: синаптик есть?
<[Raiden]> и версия убунты какая
<dredix> 11.10
<go8765> artus, ну так как организовать управление мышью кто-то знает?
<[Raiden]> хотя нет , сек
<artus> go8765, оно не нужно
<[Raiden]> набери dpkg -L libv4l-0
<go8765> artus, как по-твоему запили эффект о котором я говорил по прямой тогда,
<go8765> *?
<artus> go8765, да мне пофигууу )))) и вообще, если продолжиш тут офтопить про офис уйдеш гуглить)
<dredix> http://paste.pro/5134882
<[Raiden]> dredix:  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
 * artus протыкает куклу go8765 тупыми вилосипедными спицами :D
<Vaxxabait> всё, теперь  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<[Raiden]> \o/
<Vaxxabait> :)
<dredix> неа
<dredix> такая же фигня
<dredix> проверка и толку ноль
<artus> dredix, у тебя вообще /dev/video есть?
<dredix> в настройках скайпа?
<dredix> или в убунте?
<artus> dredix, в системе
<Vaxxabait> опять пишет  ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored ?
<dredix> да нет
<artus> dredix, lsusb показывай, на пасту, она ж у тя usb?
<dredix> запустился скайп
<dredix> молчком
<[Raiden]> dredix:  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<[Raiden]> ой нет
<[Raiden]> dredix:  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<dredix> скайп выключить?
<artus> у меня стойкое ощущение что вы пытаетесь завести камеру которую и в системе то не видно)
<[Raiden]> dredix: да,
<Vaxxabait> у него i386, зачем либа от 64 ?
<[Raiden]> .
<dredix> видно её=)
<artus> dredix, модель какая?
<Vaxxabait> говорит, что видна в другом софте
<dredix> а4 чтото тама=)
<dredix> сча сек
<Vaxxabait> dredix права на /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so какие ?
<artus> Vaxxabait, если она не uvc то будете ее до новых веников заводить своими LD_PRELOAD))
<dredix> а хз какие=)
<Vaxxabait> artus ни фига, uvc ортогонально кривым рукам скайпопрогеров
<dredix> в общем загрузился и также неактиына
<Vaxxabait> которые используют deprecated v4l1 вместо v4l2
<artus> dredix, lsusb сестра, lsusb
<dredix>  Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<dredix> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<dredix> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0ac8:305b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0305 Webcam
<dredix> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 09da:000a A4 Tech Co., Ltd Port Mouse
<Vaxxabait> artus да у него камера пашет в других приложениях
<dredix> cfvjt bynthtcyjt lf
<dredix> самое интересное что да
<dredix> в других какие ток ане пробывал
<dredix> с афртефактами на крайняк но пашет
<dredix> а тут ваще наглухо
<artus> sudo rmmod  uvcvideo && sudo modeprobe uvcvideo quirks=2  && LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Vaxxabait> dredix набери ls -la  /usr/lib/i386 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so
<dredix> ls: невозможно получить доступ к /usr/lib/i386: Нет такого файла или каталога
<dredix> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5424 2011-08-25 21:13 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so
<Vaxxabait> artus у него либа не в том месте лежит
<artus> uvcvideo у нее кривой
<Vaxxabait> artus она может быть вообще не uvc а gspca какая-нибудь
<Vaxxabait> dredix вот он где трабл !
<artus> "но ведь у него камера ни разу НЕ UVC! Этот кусок пластмассы работает через костыли gspca, поэтому v4l2 работать с этой камерой не будет."
<artus> аххаха
<Vaxxabait> это с чего бы ?
<artus> я с вас дико плачу) ну к чему эти тонны советов не разобравшись для начала что за железо то
<dredix> объясните по простому в чем трабл? камера гавно?
<artus> да
<Vaxxabait> нет,
<artus> gspca собирать надо)
<Vaxxabait> права на библиотеку только у рута
<dredix> это очень долго?
<dredix> или проще забить?
<dredix> микрофон с неё пашет
<[Raiden]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gspca/+bug/308825
<dredix> спасиб сча посмотрю
<artus> хотя Vimicro 149 0x0ac8 0x305b Generic VC0305 spca5xx/LE gspca v4l1/v4l2
<artus> вобщем точно бага какая то
<[Raiden]> по линку её не uvc надо
<dredix> о боже
<dredix> я там ничего не понял=)))
<artus> dredix, китайское непонятное чудо)
<dredix> как вы запоминаете столько много команд?
<dredix> или это всё со временем ?
<[Raiden]> dredix: я тоже мало понимаю что там, но у чела по линку модул ьядра gspca , а вы выш обсуждали uvcvideo
<artus> ну и судя по https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams там еще с 7й бубунты gspca советовали а не  v4l1/v4l2
<dredix> это дрова камеры
<dredix> терь понял что такое gspca
<dredix> =)))
<Vaxxabait> artus ты вообще понимаешь разницу между модулем ядра для конкретной камеры и общим API видео ?
<artus> 00:29          artus | Vaxxabait, если она не uvc то будете ее до новых веников заводить своими LD_PRELOAD)) я как бе намекал вам )
<[Raiden]> попробуй sudo rmmod uvcvideo   &&  sudo modprobe gspca_zc3xx
<[Raiden]> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<[Raiden]> или просто gspca
<artus> Vaxxabait, нафига его тянуть через v4l если оно через него не тянетцо)
<Vaxxabait> artus gspca или uvc - совершенно ортогонально к v4l или v4l2
<[Raiden]> да
<dredix> ls: невозможно получить доступ к /usr/lib/i386: Нет такого файла или каталога
<dredix> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5424 2011-08-25 21:13 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so
<dredix> dread@dread-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo rmmod uvcvideo   &&  sudo modprobe gspca_zc3xx
<Vaxxabait> вообще любые видеоустройстра тянутся через v4l (кроме firewire)
<dredix> ERROR: Module uvcvideo does not exist in /proc/modules
<dredix> а почему в других прогах пашет?
<Vaxxabait> gspca оно, uvc или pwcx - это к вопросу не имеет отношения
<[Raiden]> dredix: lsmod |grep gspca
<dredix> или тама по другому ?
<Vaxxabait> dredix потому что не слушай artus
<dredix> gspca_zc3xx            51066  0
<dredix> gspca_main             27610  1 gspca_zc3xx
<Vaxxabait> он гонит
<dredix> videodev               85626  1 gspca_main
<Vaxxabait> uvcvideo тебе не нужен
<dredix> gspca красным
<artus> а LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype пробовали то?
<[Raiden]> ну с драйвером разобрались
<Vaxxabait> artus читай хистори внимательно
<Onkeltem> я смотрю потихоньку пастебинку сюда перетаскиваем
<Vaxxabait> да, пробовали
<[Raiden]> ваще, судя по моему линку, баг какой-то есть. Чувак пишет блэкскрин видит
<Vaxxabait> только у него либа не там
<[Raiden]> artus: путь не тот. Наверное потому что мультиарч ос теперь
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: ты осторожнее, ща еще на "чувака" обидется )
<Vaxxabait>  /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so
<artus> find / -iname "v4l1compat.so" не чтоль уже ?
<[Raiden]> artus: да либу нашли уже и он запускал
<Vaxxabait> не надо финд
<Vaxxabait> уже нашли
<artus> но толку ноль чтоль ?
<dredix> чо пробывать то?
<Vaxxabait> надо не v4l1compat, a v4l2convert
<artus> Vaxxabait,  ну на forum.skype.com компат то говорят
<[Raiden]> советую написать несколько строк сюда https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gspca/+bug/308825
<[Raiden]> типа в 11.10 тоже косяк в скайпе
<[Raiden]> может пошевелится кто или комент напишет
<[Raiden]> и на форум пиши, я хз
<artus> хм, картинка есть но в скайпе нет? а в gstreamer-properties пробовали выбрать ее ?
<Vaxxabait> не читай левые форумы. процитировать мой скрипт запуска скайпа ?
<[Raiden]> Я тут целый день слушаю Kim & Buran  , отличный музон для фона
<dredix> ну в общем косяк где?
<dredix> камерка гавно?
<dredix> =)
<[Raiden]> dredix: фиг знает, в райвере возможно. И вебкам если ест ьвозможность поменяй )
<dredix> да боюсь на такую же замена получится=)
<Vaxxabait> так, что происходит, если скайп запускать из терминала командой  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype ?
<[Raiden]> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Vaxxabait> что пишет в терминал ? что с изображением ?
<dredix> dread@dread-System-Product-Name:~$ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skyp
<dredix> Команда 'skyp' не найдено,
<dredix>  Команда 'sky' из пакета 'beneath-a-steel-sky' (universe)
<dredix> skyp: команда не найдена
<dredix> терминал пусто
<Vaxxabait> копируй всё же команду целиком
<dredix> а в скайпе как будто не активируешь тест вообще
<Vaxxabait> skype на конце
<[Raiden]> забавн очто там ест ьв поддерживаемых View Cam pk-935 (also z-star corp pc camera)  usb id is 0ac8:303b but the 0ac8:301b model should work too
<[Raiden]> а у тебя 305
<Vaxxabait> да, и сначала скайп надо закрыть !
<dredix> запсутилась
<dredix> после команды
<[Raiden]> работает чтоли?
<Vaxxabait> что в консоль выдаёт ? что показывает камера при тесте ?
<dredix> не
<dredix> как будто ничо не нажиал
<dredix> тишина и чёрное окошко
<dredix> в консоле тихо
<Vaxxabait> скайп видит камеру в своём списке ?
<[Raiden]> если неделя с покупки не прошла, попробуй сдать , скажи, вот такая фигня, не поддерживается где надо, на другую хочу обменять )
<Vaxxabait> как он её обзывает ?
<dredix> рс камера
<dredix> /dev/video0)
<dredix> этой камере уже фиг знает скок=)
<dredix> пол года точно=)
<Vaxxabait> перед тем, как запустить из консоли - ты скайп закрыл сначала ?
<dredix> да
<dredix> ща ещё раз попробую
<dredix> контрольный
<dredix> неа
<dredix> звук тока реагирует микрофонный
<Vaxxabait> так, теперь опять закрой, и запусти  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Vaxxabait> то есть с другой либой
<[Raiden]> да 1 фиг
<dredix> тоже самое
<dredix> даже индикатор не горит
<Vaxxabait> то есть в консоли тихо, при нажатии кнопки теста видеокамеры чёрное окно ?
<dredix> да
<[Raiden]> как и у людей с линка про баг
<dredix> жму 2 раза на этот чёрненький экран становится белый экран на весь монитор=)
<[Raiden]> а что если почитать про опции яркости ) может тут баг зарылся :)
<dredix> не горит индикатор на камере
<dredix> она не активна
<Vaxxabait> по ссылке у народа она вообще не пашет, как я понял
<dredix> а что в других прогах используется что она пашет?
<[Raiden]> жди когда пофиксят или меняй вебкам. Можеш ьещё попробоват ьядро свежее, там будет драйвер такой же или свежее.
<Vaxxabait> а у него пашет в других прогах
<dredix> да тест кам
<IchEsseDichAuf> \%U
<dredix> камосо
<dredix> камора вэб кам виев
<dredix> тож пашет
<Vaxxabait> во, попробуй обновиться........если приедет ядро посвежее, там может быть модуль gspca обновлён
<dredix> обновить что?
<Vaxxabait> систему
<[Raiden]> свежее из офиц репов врятли
<dredix> ууу
<[Raiden]> нет
<dredix> когда эт теперь будет=))
<Vaxxabait> можно попробовать 12.04
<[Raiden]> ядро ищи 3.1rc
<dredix> 11.10 самая посл вроде
<[Raiden]> систему не надо менять
<Vaxxabait> менее жёсткий вариант - модуль отдельно пересобрать
<dredix> не ну это я пас
<dredix> я ваще не секу =)
<dredix> в этом деле я тёмный=)
<[Raiden]> отсюда качай все пакеты i386  и all http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1-rc10-oneiric/
<[Raiden]> потом в папке с ними sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<dredix> и всё?
<[Raiden]> если буде тчто-то не то или не лучше, загрузишся с текущего и удалишь
<[Raiden]> ну да и ребут потом
<dredix> а куда качать эту тему всю? в какую папку
<[Raiden]> в любую )
<dredix> ок
<[Raiden]> ~/Pfuheprb
<[Raiden]> Загрузки
<[Raiden]> )
<dredix> ок
<dredix> спасибо парни
<dredix> такого гостеприимства я нигде не видел
<[Raiden]> я ставлю на то,что ничего не даст
<[Raiden]> :)
<Vaxxabait> судя по сайту, gspca должен пахать для этой камеры
<Vaxxabait> http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<dredix> =)
<dredix> так качать ?нет?
<[Raiden]> если анлим - скачай попробуй
<[Raiden]> удалить не долго
<dredix> ога он самый=) 12 мегабит ща
<Vaxxabait> Vimicro 	149 	0x0ac8 	0x305b 	Generic VC0305 		Zc0302 	Tas5130c 	Yes 	jpeg 	spca5xx/LE gspca v4l1/v4l2
<Vaxxabait> 4 звезды из пяти
<dredix> а лог файл обязательный?
<dredix> а то он просто тткрылся
<Vaxxabait> похоже, что в убунте этой староват модуль ядра
<dredix> в браузере
<Vaxxabait> хотя список обновлён последний раз в 2007
<Vaxxabait> странно
<dredix> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1-rc10-oneiric/COMMIT
<dredix> вот этот файл и лог файл не скачались
<dredix> они нужны обязательно?
<[Raiden]> *i386.deb  и *all.deb
<[Raiden]> и вс
<[Raiden]> ё
<dredix> ок а долго всё будет ставиться?
<dredix> не до 8 надеюсь?
<dredix> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр *.deb (--install):
<dredix>  нет доступа к архиву: Нет такого файла или каталога
<dredix> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<dredix>  *.deb
<dredix> вау
<dredix> как так?=)
<dredix> read@dread-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<dredix> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр *.deb (--install):
<dredix>  нет доступа к архиву: Нет такого файла или каталога
<dredix> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<dredix>  *.deb
<dredix> dread@dread-System-Product-Name:~$
<[Raiden]> Хм
<dredix> что не так то?
<[Raiden]> смешно, незнаю. :~$ смущает, ты в хомпапку скачал?
<dredix> в загрузках
<dredix> создал папку патчи
<[Raiden]> cd ЗагрТАБ
<Onkeltem> ТАБ )
<go8765> [Raiden], почему у меня может не бытьпункта о клавиатуре в гуе кдешного управления ?
<[Raiden]> go8765: версия кде?
<[Raiden]> и скриншот покажи
<go8765> [Raiden], щя
<dredix> перекинуть в каую другую папку?
<[Raiden]> dredix: cd Загрузка
<[Raiden]> cd - change directory
<dredix> bash: cd: Загрузка: Нет такого файла или каталога
<go8765> [Raiden], вот http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/6108/1120a.png
<dredix> я кажется нашол косяк
<[Raiden]> ну тык укажи верное имя
<dredix> сек
<[Raiden]> [03:14:38] [[Raiden]]cd ЗагрТАБ
<go8765> чё вы человека консолью мучаете? :)
<[Raiden]> go8765: у тебя убунта?
<go8765> dredix, перейди наутилусом туда и открой пакет через gdebi
<go8765> [Raiden], и хубунта тоже :)
<dredix> нашол по моему косяк
<dredix> сча перекачаю 1 файл
<go8765> dredix, чё пытаешься сделать?
<go8765> [Raiden], ну так чё?
<dredix> вэб камеру пытаюсь ожывить в скайпе
<go8765> dredix, сейчас конкретно
<go8765> .deb пакет поставить?
<go8765> [Raiden], есть какие-нить идеи ?
<[Raiden]> go8765:пиши на форум или напиши sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Onkeltem> dredix: она только в скайпе не работает? Извини, я не читал обсуждение до этого момента, guvcview проверял?
<dredix> да
<dredix> во всех остальных пашет
<dredix> тест ништяк
<Onkeltem> а, ясно. Блин.
<go8765> [Raiden], плохо
<dredix> куча прог всё ок
<Onkeltem> странно, конечно. Обычно скайп.... просто работает да и всё, если всё остальное работает
<dredix> а скайп не в каую
<dredix> тест  ноль реакции
<Onkeltem> dredix: а при этом ничто не "забирает" камерку?
<dredix> нет
<dredix> она не активна
<dredix> не горит огонёк
<dredix> на ней самой
<dredix> вот а врубаю камосо всё ништяк
<[Raiden]> go8765: http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1108/h_1320708293_2229975_92c3b9f013.png
<dredix> и огонёк горит и сама показыват
<[Raiden]> прозрачную тему лень менять обратно...
<Onkeltem> dredix:  http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/4979354 - глянь, может поможет
<go8765> [Raiden], я просто в опенбоксе и кубунту-десктоп у меня не стоит
<[Raiden]> найди пакет кубунту-десктоп , посмотри что он ставит, его зависимости
<[Raiden]> может названия что-то подскажут
<[Raiden]> больше идей нет
<dredix> dread@dread-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<dredix> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр *.deb (--install):
<dredix>  нет доступа к архиву: Нет такого файла или каталога
<dredix> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<dredix>  *.deb
<dredix> в общем такая вот шняга
<dredix> уже и перескачал всё заново в загрузки и всёравно такая вот бяка
<Onkeltem> Омг
<Onkeltem> dredix: ты че ваще оладий? ) ну файл то укажи уж )
<Onkeltem> небось в Загрузки скачалось
<Onkeltem> туды и cd'сь
<Onkeltem> cd Загрузки
<Onkeltem> а потом уже пиши свой стафф
<[Raiden]> странно как-то вообще
<dredix>  sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<[Raiden]> почему * не раскрыло
<dredix> этого не достаточно и в этой папке вбиваю в терминал?
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: почему их там нет, вот что странно
<[Raiden]> потому, что он в dread@dread-System-Product-Name:~$
<[Raiden]> а не в загрузке
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: ну и? Он в хоме. Там нет файлов. Что странного?
<[Raiden]> ~ - это хомпапка
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: но качал то он скорее сего не туда
<dredix> в загрузки
<Onkeltem> dredix: ну сходи туда
<dredix> и в загрузки/патчи
<[Raiden]> dredix: 1. cd  ЗагрTAB
<Onkeltem> dredix: * не предполагает обход дерева
<[Raiden]> и энтер
<dredix> bash: cd: ЗагрTAB: Нет такого файла или каталога
<[Raiden]> Мда
<[Raiden]> клавиша ТАБ
<[Raiden]> набери руками . cd  Загр и нажми ТАБ
<go8765> [Raiden], неувидел я там как-то
<dredix> а всё
<dredix> переименовалось
<dredix> я навичёк=))
<dredix> пошла мазута
<dredix> архитектура пакета (amd64) не соответствует архитектуре системы (i386)
<dredix> Выбор ранее не выбранного пакета linux-image-3.1.0-030100rc10-generic.
<dredix> эт ничё страшного?
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: запутал короче ты камрада своей вроде-бы-очевидной notation )
<dredix> требуется перезагрузка
<dredix> надо?
<Onkeltem> dredix: нет
<dredix> опасно?
<[Raiden]> да!
<Onkeltem> dredix: у тебя ничего не поставилось. Ты не то ставишь
<[Raiden]> у тебя цель новое ядро загрузить
<dredix> а чо поставилось то?
<dredix> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<dredix>  linux-headers-3.1.0-030100rc10-generic_3.1.0-030100rc10.201110200610_amd64.deb
<dredix>  linux-image-3.1.0-030100rc10-generic_3.1.0-030100rc10.201110200610_amd64(1).deb
<Onkeltem> ой, сорри. Наверное я не в теме. Но мне кажется такое сообщение - неспроста
<dredix>  linux-image-3.1.0-030100rc10-generic_3.1.0-030100rc10.201110200610_amd64.deb
<dredix> это итого
<[Raiden]> ох блть. Сказал же только и385 качать
<[Raiden]> 386
<Onkeltem> ыыы
<dredix> и чо терь кранты системе?
<[Raiden]> какие надо поставились, я думаю. Делай ребут
<Onkeltem> dredix: да, теперь за тобой приут
<dredix> ок
<Onkeltem> хуже не станет
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: а что он хочет в этом ядре получить?
<Onkeltem> камерку новую (с)?
<[Raiden]> более свежий драйвер для вебкам
<Onkeltem> Видел видяху про новую камерку, где украинские посоны на машине гоняли? )
<[Raiden]> сча не буду смотреть,занят
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oBnlvWP0R0 - потом глянь )
<dredix> gbitn vjk jgznm cyjdf nht,etncz ht,en
<dredix> пишет мол типа опять требуется ребут
<dredix> на док панели
<[Raiden]> dredix: uname -a  чего пишет?
<dredix> Linux dread-System-Product-Name 3.0.0-12-generic-pae #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 16:37:17 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> а ты файлы с именами *i386.deb и *all.deb точно скачивал?
<dredix> да
<dredix> linux-headers-3.1.0-030100rc10-generic_3.1.0-030100rc10.201110200610_i386
<dredix> linux-image-3.1.0-030100rc10-generic_3.1.0-030100rc10.201110200610_i386
<dredix> linux-image-3.1.0-030100rc10-generic_3.1.0-030100rc10.201110200610_amd64
<dredix> linux-headers-3.1.0-030100rc10-generic_3.1.0-030100rc10.201110200610_amd64
<dredix> linux-image-3.1.0-030100rc10-generic_3.1.0-030100rc10.201110200610_amd64(1)
<dredix> linux-image-3.1.0-030100rc10-generic_3.1.0-030100rc10.201110200610_i386(1)
<dredix> linux-headers-3.1.0-030100rc10_3.1.0-030100rc10.201110200610_all
<[Raiden]> мда
<dredix> всё плохо?
<[Raiden]> *.deb маска под все подходит
<[Raiden]> я хз что из этого поставилось
<[Raiden]> я её писал с учетом того, что ты всё скачаеш ьв 1 экземпляре и только нужное
<dredix> то что на значке пишет типа необходим ребут я ж его делал...
<[Raiden]> хз
<dredix> а как удалить?
<dredix> возврат сделать
<dredix> на то как было
<[Raiden]> синаптик есть?
<dredix> хз
<dredix> как пишется?
<[Raiden]> synaptic
<dredix> ога
<dredix> пакет менеджер
<[Raiden]> ye bob nfv gfrtns b elfkzq
<[Raiden]> ну там и удаляй
<[Raiden]> не понятно почему ты загрузился в старое
<[Raiden]> может ваще не поставилось )
<dredix> хз давай ищо 1 ребут
<dredix> делаю
<[Raiden]> ну иди
<dredix> сделаю*
 * Onkeltem соболезнует [Raiden]'у как телепат телепату
<amarovita> А оно там никакого update-initramfs не хочет? =)
<[Raiden]> сами разбирайтесь
<amarovita> Правда, после установки всех ядер подряд это может оказаться крайней командочкой, нет?
<[Raiden]> 50на50
<[Raiden]> должно автоматом создаваться, если пакет прямой
<dredix> ggw
<dredix> ребута то не было=)
<dredix> пришлось жёстко
<dredix> нифига не хотел ребут
<dredix> не выключаться
<[Raiden]> иди спи )
<dredix> ога я тож так подумал
<dredix> как сча проверить то?
<dredix> как там команда?
<amarovita> Ext4 жестко как-то боязно выключать. У меня так разок все сдохло
<dredix> по другому не хотел =(
<[Raiden]> !sysrq
<ubuntuhelp> Вы можете попробовать корректно выключить и перезагрузить компьютер, нажав и удерживая кнопки Alt+PrintScreen, а затем набрать последовательно буквы r, e, i, s, u, b. См: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key http://www.script-coding.info/Dzen_1_7.html#9.
<dredix> ого пляска с бубном=)
<amarovita> А i зачем?... Век живи, век учись
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-08
<[Raiden]> ваще для ребута надо только s, u, b - синк , анмаунт и ребут
<dredix> как проверить версию ядра?
<dredix> посл и спать
<[Raiden]> р е и  чаще в других случая юзается - снять текущий процесс\отобрать клаву
<[Raiden]> uname -a
<dredix> Linux dread-System-Product-Name 3.1.0-030100rc10-generic #201110200610 SMP Thu Oct 20 10:20:00 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<dredix> изменилось ?нет?
<[Raiden]> запусти скайп
<[Raiden]> да
<amarovita> Ыы
<amarovita> Уже не pae
<[Raiden]> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<[Raiden]> для теста сойдет
<dredix> неа
<dredix> тишина
<[Raiden]> тогда жди\меняй вебкам или сиди в винде
<[Raiden]> сн :)
<amarovita> А сколько памяти, кстати?
<dredix> тоже самое
<dredix> 4 гига
<dredix> оперативы 5 свопа
<dredix> неее
<dredix> винду не хоче
<dredix> не хочу*
<amarovita> А зачем предоадить v4l1?
<dredix> тут поинтереснее
<[Raiden]> по гуглю с эотй камерой надо
<amarovita> А если LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<amarovita> нет?
<[Raiden]> да без разницы
<dredix> так пишет эрор
<dredix> в терминале
<dredix> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<dredix> в предыдущем ничо не писал
<[Raiden]> ]LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<amarovita> А
<dredix> так в терминале без эрора
<dredix> но и камерка не пашет=)
<dredix> лан будем искать альтернативу скайпу=)
<amarovita> А в cheese она пашет?
<dredix> она во всех остальных пашет
<dredix> самый мах с артефактами но пашет
<dredix> а в скайпе тиш да гладь
<amarovita> Скайп сам кривой
<dredix> тоже начинаю так думать
<amarovita> а откуда скайп ставился?
<dredix> центр приложений=)
<dredix> оттуд всё
<dredix> я в убунте дня 3 всего
<amarovita> У меня когда не работает скайп из репов, ставлю с сайта, когда не работает с сайта, ставлю из репов
<amarovita> Иногда помогает =)
<dredix> так что вручную ещё не секу=)
<dredix> лан я спать
<dredix> а то скор на работу вставать
<amarovita> Снов
<dredix> блин думал пораньше лягу=)))
<dredix> спасиб
<dredix> - [Raiden]
<dredix> спасиб
<[Raiden]> ytpfxnj
<dredix> спасибо всем кто помогал
<NiteNik1> всем привет
<[Raiden]> no problem
<dredix> ваще тут супер всегда помочь..нигде такого не встречал
<dredix> я думал это сказки когда читал про это на сайте
<dredix> но оказывается это РЕАЛЬНОСТЬ
<NiteNik1> у кого нибудь была проблема с active dirrectory?
<dredix> всё всем ещё раз спасибо и бай
<NiteNik1> Обрабатываются триггеры для ureadahead ...
<NiteNik1> Обрабатываются триггеры для man-db ...
<NiteNik1> Настраивается пакет likewise-open (5.4.0.42111-2ubuntu1.3) ...
<NiteNik1>  * Starting Likewise Service Manager: lwsmd
<NiteNik1> Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing.
<NiteNik1>                                                                          [ OK ]
<NiteNik1> Error: ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND (2)
<NiteNik1> Unknown error
<NiteNik1> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр likewise-open (--configure):
<NiteNik1>  подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 1
<NiteNik1> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<NiteNik1>  likewise-open
<NiteNik1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<NiteNik1> и хз что с етим делать
<NiteNik1> (
<NiteNik1> ... эт так на удачу было
<[Raiden]> если не очень надо - удаляй
<NiteNik1> очень
<NiteNik1> вторую ночь бьюсь
<Escsun> о жесть)
<Escsun> [Raiden], че здесь твориться )
<NiteNik1> запорол  себе загрузчик
<NiteNik1> инсталлятор
<Escsun> ясно
<NiteNik1> пишу через консоль
<NiteNik1> )
<Escsun> можно же было на пасту скинуть)
<Escsun> а то по началу подумал кто то флудит)
<NiteNik1> я только зарегился
<NiteNik1> сроь если чтото нарушил
<Escsun> не страшно бывает)
<Escsun> !paste | NiteNik1
<ubuntuhelp> NiteNik1: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<[Raiden]> попробуй найти в /var/lib/dpkg/info , постинст этого пакета и посмотри что он делает. Постарайся исправить то чго ему не хватает и ставь снова
<[Raiden]> или нет
<[Raiden]> не сноа , а sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<NiteNik1> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Ресурс временно недоступен
<NiteNik1> (
<[Raiden]> ну тык заверши все апты, синаптики и т.д.
<amarovita> NiteNik1: а какая версия бубунты?
<[Raiden]> только, если ты правильно читал, то sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a надо делать после того как разберешся с постинсталл скриптом
<NiteNik1> 10.4
<NiteNik1> я 4й день на линуксе
<[Raiden]> ну спросишь кого-нить ещё.
<NiteNik1> наконец решил разобраться
<[Raiden]> для начала теде надо анйти файл где я сказал и открыть его
<NiteNik1> сек
<[Raiden]> что бы увидеть что делает скрипт
<amarovita> В гугле советуют настраивать ручками, без likewise - он по жизни странный, пишут
<NiteNik1> сек
<NiteNik1> ща найду похожую проблему
<NiteNik1> firmware-b43-installer
<NiteNik1> там решение поставить эту штуку
<NiteNik1> ток она не ставится(
<NiteNik1> E: Не удалось найти пакет firmware-b43-installer
<NiteNik1> может кто знает ппа
<NiteNik1> ?
<amarovita> ВОт полно всего советуют: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=119213.0
<NiteNik1> вооо СПС))))
<NiteNik1> оно
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 есть
<[Raiden]> p   firmware-b43-installer                  - пакет установки микропрограммы для драйвера b43
<NiteNik1> ща разберусь
<NiteNik1> по крайне мере я в этой проблеме не одинок
<NiteNik1> https://launchpad.net/~ssalley/+archive/ppa/+build/2014474
<NiteNik1> как такие штуки прописывать?
<NiteNik1> я так понимаю мне сначала надо  прописать ппа
<NiteNik1> верно?
<go8765> перестало работать перетаскивание и выделеие - есть кикие-то идеи ?
<go8765> и что значит you cant send to the channel?
<go8765> *Cannot send to channel
<[Raiden]> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ssalley/ppa ; sudo apt-get update
<[Raiden]> не помню правда есть в 10.04 такая команда или нет
<NiteNik1> блин все решения для 10.10
<NiteNik1> есть какое нибудь обновление в природе?
<NiteNik1> или все сносить и заново ставить?
<go8765> я чё у всех в игноре ?
<[Raiden]> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<NiteNik1> ща попробую
<NiteNik1> http://paste.org.ru/?h2fzyx
<NiteNik1> (
<[Raiden]> без -d попробуй
<NiteNik1> вообще тогда не шевелится
<NiteNik1> http://paste.org.ru/?vk3k5l
<NiteNik1> ща поставил галку
<NiteNik1> в центре приложений
<NiteNik1> выдало
<NiteNik1> вот это
<go8765> NiteNik1, !enter
<go8765> !enter | NiteNik1,
<ubuntuhelp> NiteNik1,: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<[Raiden]> http://knotes.ru/2011/11/usable-okular/
<NiteNik1> ))
<go8765> никто с траблой не сталкивался, когда неполучается двигать окна мышью?
<NiteNik1> рейден, аматорвита спасибо огромное
<NiteNik1> завтра буду сносить
<NiteNik1> поппытаю счастье на 10.10
<go8765> ахтунг! не работает перетаскивание/выделение в гноме - помогите починить
<NiteNik1> надоело выбирать между компом и девушкой в пользу первого)
<NiteNik1> go8765 хоть ты и вредный но ща поковыряемся
<NiteNik1> )
<NiteNik1> как вариант попробуй поставить kde
<NiteNik1> снести начисто гном и поставить еще раз
<go8765> Nikoli, как вариант - у меня диалап - так что это затянется на пару деньков :)
<go8765> нужно более утончённое решение
<NiteNik1> блин еслиб не ! скорость звука
<NiteNik1> яб еще сон переборол
<NiteNik1> а так мож завтра что подсказать смогу
<NiteNik1> всем спасибо спокойной ночи
<[Raiden]> go8765: жди дня. Спят гномеры
<[Raiden]> или релогин сделай
<[Raiden]> раньше работало?
<go8765> [Raiden], и чё мне даст релогин?
<go8765> и сейчас работае, но в опенбоксе
<go8765> в гноме-не хочет
<[Raiden]> понятия не имею
<Vasylii> Привет все
<Vasylii> С недавних пор не работает проводная сеть. Когда пишешь в консоли sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.137.1 netmask 255.255.128.0 up он отвечает SIOCSIFFLAGS: Невозможно назначить запрошенный адрес . В сетевых инструментах гнома сетевая карта имеет мак адрес состоящий целиком из нолей. В ч
<Vasylii> забыл сказать ubuntu 10.04
<Vasylii> Кажись разобрался (:
<comers> Доброго дня всем! Нужна помощь: xUbuntu 11.10, падает DVD Styler при прожиге проекта....... чего ему надо?
<Ilshat> comers: можно запустить через терминал и посмотреть ошибки
<comers> Странная ситуация, на Ubuntu 10.04 DVD Styler работает как часы, а на более свежей оси падает............. xfce думаю тут не при чем........
<sharikoff> Ilshat: как глянуть версии в репозитории
<sharikoff> ?
<Ilshat> sharikoff: отдельно aptitude show <пакет>
<sharikoff> ок
<sharikoff> спс
<CARCASS> тест
<ubuntuhelp> CARCASS, Есть контакт.
<CARCASS> привет всех
<TNH> привет
<CARCASS> обсуждам чего-нибудь интересное?
<master-lie> С добрым устром. Нужна помощь. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=106391.msg1285312#msg1285312
<master-lie> Народ. У кого Ubuntu в Active Directory сидит?
<CARCASS> читаю ветку. вай.
<CARCASS> master-lie, apt-get purge не всегда тщателен. Оставшиеся конфиги глянь в Synaptic
<CARCASS> в разделе "остались конфигурационные файлы"
<CARCASS> больше ничеего пока на ум не приходит
<master-lie> CARCASS, щас гляну. действительно. likewise там висел. удаляю через synaptic
<master-lie> CARCASS, хм.. ничего не изменилось. перепроверил: выключил сеть на контроллере AD, переключился на tty1. Попытался войти под доменным пользователем. Ввел логни/пароль. жду...  Login timed out after 60 secconds
<master-lie> CARCASS, он не может определить что хост не доступен и перейти в оффлайн....
<master-lie> ни у кого нет никаких идет что ли?
<sharikoff> lsi_scsi: error: ORDERED queue not implemented
<sharikoff> вот вам
<sharikoff> маму ее за ногу...
<User709[web]> здравствуйте
<User709[web]> подскажите а что нужно для установки убунто на нетбку без дисковода
<User709[web]> ?
<The_MEk> флешка как минимум
<User709[web]> еесть флешка.)
<sharikoff> ну все
<sharikoff> ставь
<User709[web]> какую именно версию посоветуете устанавливать? и можно ли поверх виндовс 7 установить не снося ее
<The_MEk> ну вот, идёшь на ubuntu.com, открываешь меню download и там находишь пунктиу про установку с usb, в итоге тебя перекидывают на сайт с утилкой для записи флешек
<The_MEk> на один раздел с семёркой однозначно не получится
<The_MEk> для линукса очень желательна своя файловая система
<User709[web]> поясните пожалуйста о разделах..
<User709[web]> что это и как разобраться с этим
<The_MEk> мдя
<TNH> это теже диски с,д,е
<TNH> как на винде
<The_MEk> разделы - это логические диски, определённые на физическом носителе
<master-lie> Ребят. Пусть сначала через Wubi поставит
<master-lie> а потом уже на отдельный раздел
<The_MEk> в винде они подключаются по буквам дисков (в ntfs можно ещё в виде папки подключать
<master-lie> не советуйте ему переразбивать диск
<The_MEk> dfhbfyn
<User709[web]> ок. у меня есть два. на одном установлена винда. на втором рекавери он объемом 20 гб
<The_MEk> вариант :) чёт я про wubi забыл
<master-lie> в винде можно через wubi поставить ubuntu на тот же диск.
<master-lie> Поставь через Wubi
<User709[web]> разбивать могу отдать понимающему человеку
<master-lie> Блин. Ни чего разбивать не надо
<User709[web]> что за вуби?
<master-lie> а то щас наразбиваете
<User709[web]> ок
<User709[web]> )
<User709[web]> не буду
<User709[web]> что за вуби тогда?)
<master-lie> программа повзоляет поставить Ubuntu в среду Windows
<master-lie> т.е. целый линукс у тебя будет хранить в выбранном тобой месте просто как один файл
<master-lie> из винды он будет выглядеть как простой файл болшого размера
<master-lie> но если при загрузке указать линукс то у тебя будет почти полноценный линукс
<User709[web]> оно от этого менее эффективным, подвисать и все дела не будет?
<master-lie> это оптимальный вариант
<User709[web]> почти??? Оо
<User709[web]> почти пугает
<master-lie> да, почти
<User709[web]> хотелось бы полностью
<master-lie> как уже написали файловая система
<master-lie> Поверь, разницы ты не заметишь =)
<User709[web]> тогда в чем самые сильные отличия?)
<master-lie> Это конечно дело хорошее, но как я понимаю ты ставишь в 1-й раз.
<master-lie> Эм... То что при обычной установке ты переразбиваешь HDD а вуби делает всё эт овертуально и физически на HDD это выглядит как один файл
<master-lie> это единственное различие
<master-lie> Проще говоря wubi позволяет не переразбивать hdd, не уставливать grub в начало диска. А также позволяет удалить линукс также легко и без последствий как и установить
<User709[web]> да в первый. но там на файлы скаченные, созданные и всю прочую лабуду оно влиять не будет? и файлы можно просматривать с винды и с убунту??
<master-lie> Wubi тебе подойдет если ты не собираешь Windows удалять
<User709[web]> ну пока не хочу
<User709[web]> как бы привычная за столько лет то
<master-lie> Винда вроде не может просматривать файлы убунту, а убунта может просматривать файлы винды
<master-lie> ни на что ubuntu влиять не будет. это будет всего лишь один файл и более ни чего!
<User709[web]> ага, а вообще какие плюсы у убунту перед виндой? и наоборот?
<master-lie> вот как песня лежит на компе так и убунту будет
<master-lie> блин, эт ослишком долгий разговор, а мне работать надо еще =)
<User709[web]> ну а по сути при таком раскладе убунто будет зависима от винды??
<TNH> а я удалил винду с нетбука поставил 11.10  ,для игр у мня пк стоит с виндой
<master-lie> смотря что ты от Linuxа хочешь
<User709[web]> ладно, ок.)
<master-lie> а я наоборот =)
<master-lie> ПК у меня Ubuntu + Arch
<master-lie> а на буке Windows 7
<User709[web]> ну как бы офис полный, хром, хромиум, видео плеер, муз плеер, торрент и отличную беглую работу без косяков.. все чего я хочу. мне кажется это немного.)
<master-lie> всё это будет в работать на 100%
<TNH> ну это всё есть на убунту
<master-lie> единственное что может тебя разочаровать - это flash
<master-lie> в винде он неоспоримо получше работает
<master-lie> а во всём остальное linux по производительности винде фору даст
<master-lie> (из вышеперечисленного)
<User709[web]> а что там с флешем?? я в браузерах часто с ним сталкиваюсь и много что на нем
<master-lie> Такс... Народ. У кого Linux в Active Directory интегрирован?
<master-lie> User709[web], потом сам посмотришь
<User709[web]> блин теперь сомнения
<User709[web]> где эту прогу вуби взять и что с ней предварительно нужно сделать то??
<master-lie> User709[web], она сразу на диске есть
<master-lie> User709[web], На сайте ubuntu вся эта информация есть
<master-lie> User709[web], http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer - это ссылка на Wubi. Там есть разделы "Show me how" на темы: 1) как скачать, 2) как установить.
<master-lie> User709[web], всё в картинках, всё понятно
<master-lie> User709[web], Всегда пожалуйста!
<Evilkiss> Всем привет!
<Evilkiss> Кто из вас счастливый обладатель Ubuntu 11.10?
<master-lie> Я (правда дома)
<Evilkiss> master-lie: Используешь два монитора или один?
<master-lie> Evilkiss, один
<master-lie> Есть кто-либо с ubuntu в Active Directory?
<Evilkiss> master-lie: Жаль, тогда не сможешь наверное мне помочь, у меня просто проблемы с двумя мониторами
<oxothuk> камрады, утра)
<oxothuk> ай нид сом хелп.  Установил red5  но никак не могу прикрутить к нему demo.  Бьюсь вторые сутки, ткните, плиз, носом  как победить его?
<MagicLover> Привет. Кто может зайти на мой сайт? Просто глянуть работает или нет. Просто не хочу сюда свой ip светить.
<oxothuk> никто не имел опыта запила ред5?
<ViruSkin> Привет всем
<ViruSkin> подскажите пожалуйства, хочу другу выделить хостинг, как сделать чтобы пхп запускалось от другого пользователя, с ограниченными возможностями?
<ViruSkin> ну там, чтоб не рылся в моих сайтах
<ViruSkin> подскажите, в какую сторону копаться
<Ilshat> ViruSkin: копай в сторону веб-сервера , а не php
<ViruSkin> эмм.. веб сервер же только слушает, нельзя же запустить два демона от разных пользователей чтобы слушали один порт
<Ilshat> ViruSkin: дублировать демонов не надо. один все сделает.
<Ilshat> и веб-сервер не только слушает. но и запускает еще те самые php процессы.
<ViruSkin> аа да да
<ViruSkin> понял
<User585[web]> всем привет, подскажите в чем может быть причина, стоит Ubuntu 10.10, Wine 1,2,3 установил игру, запустил, в меню игры курсор двигается все нормально работает, а в самой игре только кнопке мыши, а сам курсор на месте, попробовал отключить, читал до 
<Intrpt> User585[web]: проблема зависит от игры. Тут http://appdb.winehq.org/ можно посмотреть инфо.
<bggooo> Добрый день добрый люд! Подскажите только у меня аплет погоды в AWN не может обновить данные или это у всех? (те кто пользуются) http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2772086/wh.png
<Evilkiss> Да шё такое????
<Evilkiss> Что со звуком в убунте 10.04_
<bggooo> экстросенсы подключайтесь)
<bggooo> я думаю пропал звук в 10,04
<SergeyIT> а что такое? ребята не в курсе
<Evilkiss> Да, неожиданно пропал звук, работал, работал...и вдруг пропал-систему не перезагружал
<SergeyIT> http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BD%D0%BE+%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%BB+%D0%B7%D0%B2%D1%83%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<bggooo> Звук звук, вот у меня погоды нет вот это да! Не знаю теперь как одеваться :)
<Ilshat> Evilkiss: amixer info
<SergeyIT> bggooo, как истинный линуксоид - шапка на голове и флешка в руке
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/731798/
<Ilshat> Evilkiss: пробуй рестартнуть пульсаудио  и программку, с которого проверяешь
<Evilkiss> Ilshat:  как?
<Ilshat> че как?! рестартнуть pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio --start (из под обычного юзера)
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: не помогло
<Ilshat> ну тогда иди по ссылке. которую дал Сергей
<Ilshat> Evilkiss: поставь еще pavucontrol. и покапайся в нем
<Evilkiss> pavucontrol установлен...самое удивительное, что там показывает, что звук идёт...линия двигается
<Evilkiss> но звука не слышу
<Evilkiss> короче попа
<Evilkiss> Короче, вот, что заметил...звук идёт через usb наушники, также идёт и через обычные наушники, но не идёт через выход оптики
<Intrpt>  я бы посмотрел настройки выхода и влючён ли автомут
<skai-falkorr> https://plus.google.com/112795724355745109011 наше LoCo обзавелось страницей в google +
<Evilkiss> Intrpt: где такое смотреть?
<Intrpt> Evilkiss: лкм по динамику - саунд сеттингс - выход - коннектор
<Intrpt> и gstreamer-properties можно глянуть на всякий случай
<Evilkiss> Intrpt: там всё правильно стоит
<Evilkiss> и gstreamer стоит на autodetect
<Intrpt> Evilkiss: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25633724/sound.png
<Evilkiss> Intrpt: у меня нет такого выбора, так как я использую internal audio digital stereo (iec958)
<stolzus> skai-falkorr: а разве гугл не закрывает страницы, которые не связаны с конкретным человеком?
<Evilkiss> Intrpt: конечно, если я переключу на internal audio analog stereo, то тогда в коннекторе у меня появляется выбор: analog headphones и analog output, но тогда звук идёт только через наушники
<stolzus> мне казалось, что ленту.ру так закрыли
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: они запустили страницы
<skai-falkorr> сегодня ночью
<skai-falkorr> сервис такой
<skai-falkorr> чтобы компании и прочее могли создать себя там
<stolzus> а, вот оно что. не знал. круто
<skai-falkorr> ага.так что подписывайтесь. именно оттуда пойдет инициатива по созданию Ubuntu Localized Iso
<AndreX> hi
<stolzus> так. а ещё вопрос. как ты создавал страничку эту? новый акк регил?
<skai-falkorr> нет.нажал создать страницу.и все:)
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: поделись ей с друзьями
<stolzus> ок :)
<stolzus> skai-falkorr: это "Sites" на панельке гугловой?
<skai-falkorr> не.гуглосайты - это гуглосайты
<stolzus> вот и я про что. подумал - может они их переделали. а где тогда, подскажи?
<stolzus> у нас тут просто своё микросообщество есть (нетехническое, по интересам), может тоже создам :)
<skai-falkorr> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/11/google-pages-connect-with-all-things.html
<skai-falkorr> и кто нить напишите на форуме об этом
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: создаешь.и управляй.добавлять в список можног только того, кто добавил тебя
<stolzus> skai-falkorr: ок, спс. тебя модеры фринода не ругали? а то чот вчера так нелепо вышло с ними :)
<skai-falkorr> не.а что они станут ругать то?
<skai-falkorr> имеем право банить хоть весь интернет.им до этого дела нет.
<SergeyIT> всех не забанишь!
<skai-falkorr> *!*@*
<skai-falkorr> ^_^
<stolzus> ты приват от меня читал? не, он после мне написал, что плащи не предназначены типа для этого. мне даже не удобно как-то стало. ну хорошо, если так
<[v-8]_jupiter> Здраствуйте. Подскажите , а тперь темы для gtk3 на css можно делать?
<skai-falkorr> ну наверное
<stolzus> [v-8]_jupiter: да их всегда можно было делать. я и гтк2 и гтк3 менял
<[v-8]_jupiter> Отлично!
<stolzus> напряг только в том сейчас, что они несовместимы. и две отдельных темы необходимо писать, притом так, чтобы gtk2 и gtk3 одинаково выглядели. на xfce, к примеру, только graybird обе поддерживает
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: да и не все движки под гтк2 портированы под гтк3
<skai-falkorr> тут тож свой гемор с выбором
<stolzus> ага. переходный период
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та они уже достали переходными периодами)
<skai-falkorr> ну кеды к моменту, когда райден готов изнасиловать их и жениться после этого шли три года:)
<[v-8]_jupiter> тема адвита вообще вырвиглазная( похоже что qtcurve не поддерживает gtk3 . А так удобно когда в xfce кадеешные проги и gtk одинаковые
<skai-falkorr> адвайту выпиливай ваще
<skai-falkorr> бери зукитво.или сусевский порт сонара
<skai-falkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/overview-gtk-themes-gnome-shell-unity.html
<skai-falkorr> на те.паки тем
<stolzus> [v-8]_jupiter: http://pastebin.com/4juwwvrX , если ты об этом
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: ему не гтк2 надо.а гтк3 бы привести в порядок
<stolzus> я среагировал на одинаковость кде и гтк в хфце. потому как сам искал недавно. ну если не об этом речь, то ладно
<makar47> приветы. А подскажите, как узнать какая видеокарта в данный момент работает на ноуте под убунтой 11.10 - дискретная или встроенная?
<makar47> проблема в том, что при выставлении в ручную дискретной видюхи в биосе - начинают работать все плюшки в unity3d, а в обычном режиме - нет :(
<AndreX> sudo cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<AndreX> + активная сайчас
<skai-falkorr> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<skai-falkorr> и узнаешь какая и что может
<skai-falkorr> @op
<makar47> vgaswitcheroo - нет такого
<AndreX> пробуй второй вариант
<[v-8]_jupiter> stolzus: не то. Мне тема нравится gtk и kde та что идет в qtcurve
<makar47> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<SergeyIT> makar47, системинфо вроде показывает данные
<makar47> что-то мне подсказывает, что сейчас работает встроенная, а вот как переключиться на внешнюю?
<skai-falkorr> чет мне подсказывает, что встроенная не работает
<skai-falkorr> обычно встроенное идет на штеудах.а они имеют дрова
<skai-falkorr> а тут жликс вообще не нашелся
<makar47> дык я ж писал - если включить в биосе только дискретную - то все пучком
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: а что райден то сделал?
<stolzus> убрал бан по большой маске
<skai-falkorr> аааа.помиловал всю подсетку
<stolzus> там стоял бан на весь nwgsm.ru
<skai-falkorr> ага.помню.его инк ставил
<skai-falkorr> када с той подсети поперли любители пошалить
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/11/08/quadcore/
<skai-falkorr> мой ноут слабее этого мобильника
<stolzus> сурово. мой старенький асус и подавно
<stolzus> тем более, я не думаю, что распаралеливание даёт большую эффективность для тех задач, которые решает смартфон
<skai-falkorr> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
<skai-falkorr> ну так лет 4 назад презентовали сикельсервер на мобильнике
<noobuntu> Здравствуйте, что выбрать i386 или AMD64? Спасибо!
<boris_t> i386
<noobuntu> И второй вопрос. Обнавляется ли убунта (из версии в версию) без потери данных?
<TNH> кому что нравится
<noobuntu> Простите, а разница?
<noobuntu> амб и 386
<noobuntu> д
<SergeyIT> noobuntu, данные обычно лежат отдельно
<Ilshat> noobuntu: если ОЗУ меньше 4 гб. то 386
<Ilshat> хотя и на 386 можно включить PAE
<noobuntu> то бишь 386 это 32битная система (по аналогии с виндой)?
<boris_t> да
<noobuntu> спасибо. смутили названия просто.
<noobuntu> а по поводу обновлений. скажем при переходе (в след. году) на 12 версию -- новые клёвые разнообразыне обои останутся и установленный скайпик?
<Anton2d> Привет. Можно езе замучаю вас со вчерашним моим скриптом
<Anton2d> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=134175.msg1285934#msg1285934
<Anton2d> Убиваться процесс убивается, а вот взлетать заново нехочет если в кроне скрипт работает.
<noobuntu> фак читал - там 7 версию в примеры приводят. кажется это было давно...
<Anton2d> пробовал в кроне прописать и меня как юзера, один фиг
<Anton2d> через консоль естественно команда deluge-gtk - запускает делюгу
<Anton2d> и через скрипт тоже работает, пока в крон его не засунешь
<Anton2d> чую как-то подругому надо запуск его выполнять, как не пойму.
<boris_t> crontab -e
<Anton2d> тоесть ? В системном кронтабе этого всего делать нельзя  ? Надо делать юзерский ?
<boris_t> попробуй , скорее всего из-за этого
<Anton2d> щаз помучаю, но пока не могу понять куда этот юзерский кронтаб положить надо правильно по crontab -e - он его гдето в недрах темпа создаёт через nano почему-то :О
<Anton2d> Почему файл открывается в /tmp/crontab.Ddfg/crontab
<Anton2d> И где он должен лежать вообще, юзерский.
<boris_t> man cron
<Anton2d> это вот про это тут какраз? "       cron  searches  its  spool  area  (/var/spool/cron/crontabs)  for  crontab  files  (which  are  named  after  accounts in
<Anton2d>        /etc/passwd); crontabs found are loaded into memory.  Note that  crontabs  in  this  directory  should  not  be  accessed
<Anton2d>        directly - the crontab command should be used to access and update them.
<Anton2d> "
<User340[web]> Здравствуйте. Кто-нить может проконсультировать по-поводу настроек sitecopy?
<Anton2d> boris_t, спасибо нашёл, понял, он сам на место лужит куда надо.
<Anton2d> Прекинул туда запуск скрипта, сейчас буду проверять.
<Anton2d> boris_t, не работает, всё тоже самое, процесс убивается, заного не запускается.
<Anton2d> Команда вызова из скрипта какято хитрая нужна что ли.
<Anton2d> Почему же такое происходит. При запуске из консоли всё отрабатывает как надо, при запуске из крона. Происходит убитие процесса и тишина, не стартует.
<Anton2d> Люди кто еще может глянуть, идеи предложить. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=134175.msg1285934#msg1285934
<makar47> а можно как-то посмотреть установленные опции ядра?
<boris_t> может модули?
<makar47> не, ядра
<makar47> меня интересует наличия в ядре CONFIG_VGA_SWITHCEROO
<boris_t> опции ядра ты непосмотришь, ток документация тебе поможет, или пересобрать ядро с нужными опциями
<makar47> понял, ладно сейчас попробую
<Anton2d> спасибо, пошёл читать
<AndreX|OFF>  /boot/config-*.*.*-generic дефолтное ядро убунту
<AndreX|OFF> конфиг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> boris_t: можно же при сборке нового ядра, взять конфиг от старого, а там глянуть как оно собиралось
<makar47> AndreX: о, спасибо, ща гляну
<Anton2d> DISPLAY=:0 идея интересная, только мне же его в скрипт вкорячить надо както... щаз попробуем
<makar47> ага, глянул. Опция SWITCHEROO включена, а в /sys/kernel/debug ничего нет... (?)
<Anton2d> я понял ;) но уменя же а скрипте идёт запуск делюга а не в самом кроне, вообщем, щаз всё узнаем, 5 сек. Я в скрипт вкорячил.
<Anton2d> ЕСТЬ!!!!
<Anton2d> Прямо одной строкой в скрипте DISPLAY=:0 deluge-gtk &
<Anton2d> И всё заработало, спасибо
<Anton2d> Просто deluge незнала в куда ей, собственн,о свой итерфейс выводить.
<User795[web]> не могу запустить квип 2005 в вайне. квип загружается, но сети не находит???
<AndreX> вы что линукс ставите чтобы вин проги в вайне пускать?
<User795[web]> нет, квип первая такая прога! в этой программе находиться мой уин от которого я не знаю пароля. так что запускаю всё в этой папочке. поэтому у меня выбор не велик. когда я пытался призапуске квипа нажать показать пароль он пишет мне по ан
<stolzus> пишите короткие сообщения. ваше показывается кракозябрами
<AndreX> а востановить через мыло не?
<stolzus> или это только у хчата?
<AndreX> да тока у него
<Anton2d> У меня X-chat длинные сообшение просто обрубает, крокозябр нету.
<User795[web]> я уже не помню как его регистрировал, со всех своих ящиков слал сообщения чтобы прислали пароль. но видимо я без ящика регистрировал
<AndreX> 0_0
<Anton2d> Так а на сам сайт зайти и там пароль запросить ?
<makar47> User795[web]: ну скачай под виндой как-то там passwordrecovery или чего-то такое, и заюзай.
<makar47> прог таких в сети миллион для вскрытия пароля аськи
<Anton2d> Кнопки "забыл пароль" на сайте регистрации неужели нету ?
<AndreX> User795[web]: если так уж охота то /join #winehq <-- тебе туда
<User795[web]> я регистрировался давно поэтому у меня только из регистрационных данных мой уин, а чтобы пароль прислали нужно мыло...
<User795[web]> а что будет если я введу ждойн вайнхкью?
<AndreX> там и спрашивай как твой квип пускать
<User795[web]> попробую ещё программой пароль посмотреть, а нет таких программ на убунту?
<User069[web]> Всем привеТ!
<User795[web]> спасибо всем!
<Onkeltem> Классный LibreOffice
<Onkeltem> Мне прислали .docx, просили откомментировать. Я час комментировал, написал почти страницу текста. Сохранил, отправил. Решил проверить что ушло. Открываю - нет комментариев. Не сохранил.
<Onkeltem> Дайте еще
<Onkeltem> Иногда мне кажется, что OO разрабатывают заключенные индусы
<Onkeltem> Особенно такие вкусные штуки, как Base
<Onkeltem> Не зря он по дефолту не ставится - предпочитают не светить
<AndreX> в 11.4 по дефолту и такой глюк я впервые вижу)
<go8765> Onkeltem, а в пдф вконце его , не ?
<go8765> кстати, раз ою ЛО заговорили - как в нём сделать анимационный эффект - движение - без рывков влево/право вначале и в конце эффекта (у меня то получается, то микрорывки видно)?
<stolzus> сегодня день порки LO и OO
<stolzus> на ЛОРе была тема как раз
<go8765> насчёт эффекта ктонить знает/сталкивался ?
<go8765> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<User825[web]> привет уБунтари
<help_me_with_LO> User825[web], cкажи что ты гуру - и готов помочь мне с ЛО
<User825[web]> я Гуру )
<help_me_with_LO> AndreX|OFF, Невозможно подключиться #users.openoffice.org (Канал только по приглашениям).
<User825[web]> а что приключилось с LO , с ним проблем никогда не было, все пакеты в репах
<AndreX|OFF> oo
<AndreX|OFF> а ято я туда ща зашол)), или у меня хак такой, по обходу +i на канале??
<AndreX|OFF> *ч
<help_me_with_LO> AndreX, незнаю как ты туда зашёл . но я уже решил наконецто эту чудо-загадку с ЛО !
<help_me_with_LO> дело было в сетке- надо было по ней всё строго выстроить и глюки исчезали :)
<stolzus> интересно, это правда, так снизилось. или фейк http://navalny.livejournal.com/642375.html
<stolzus> ой, не сюда
<chapt> фейк
<paniq> ку
<paniq> подскажите сколько ubuntu держит оперативки?
<Civilian> paniq: столько же, сколько и не убунту
<paniq> ато у меня 16гб, температурю по этому поводу
<Civilian> paniq: объясни почему
<Civilian> почему ты думаешь, что будут какие-то проблемы
<paniq> ХРюшка больше 3гб вроде не держит, а убунту хз, первый раз поставил. Вот и задаюсь этим вопросом
<Civilian> paniq: почитай про x86-64 и pae
<Civilian> а заодно историю о том, как от XP во втором SP отпилили кусок pae
<Civilian> и почему
<paniq> постараюсь
<paniq> прочитать
<Civilian> paniq: если в двух словах - ограничение 32-х битных ОС - возможность работать без костылей только с 4ГБ памяти на 1 процесс. За вычетом всяких нужностей выходило как раз 3 с копейками в WinXP той же. Производители процессоров давно знали о таком и сделали
<Civilian> аппартный костыль - PAE, с ним можно в 32-х разрядной ОС видеть до 64ГБ памяти
<paniq> понятно
<Civilian> но один процесс все равно видит только 4 из них. В XP до SP1 это было и работало. Но появились проблемы со старыми дровами. Активируешь режим PAE и у тебя лезли странные косяки из-за корявых драйверов на древнее железо и в SP2 в Win XP ограничили адрессацию
<Civilian>  памяти в любом режиме 4ГБайтами (в дальнейшем это ограничение переползло в Vista и Win 7). При этом в серверных 2003, 2008 pae прекрасно работ
<Civilian> в Linux таких проблем не было изначально + сейчас уже мало смысла на новые машины ставить 32-х битный linux
<Civilian> и тут все равно, убунта это, федора или кто-то еще
<Civilian> в 64-х битных таких проблем нет. Теоретически 2^64 байт памяти доступно процессу, на практике чуть меньше, но не существенно
<Civilian> если поискать, можно найти более подробное и точное описание проблем в Windows и их решения. А затем в википедии почитать про x86-64 и pae чтобы понять что это, как работает и где работает нормально
<Anton2d> Всё бы хорошо, но много есть но в 64-ке. Флэш - торозоглюк, много специфического софта всё равно нету скомпилированого и оптимизированного, мой выбор 32 + ПАЕ ядро, работает вроде.
<paniq> не посмотрел какой ubuntu скачал >_<
<paniq> я на win7
<paniq> сидел вроде норм все было с памятью
<paniq> как узнать какая у меня дистр. стоит?
<Anton2d> arch или uname -a в консоле
<AndreX|OFF> lsb_release -a и uname -a
<Civilian> paniq: если в названии был amd64 - значит 64-х битный
<Civilian> Anton2d: ну флеш уже довольно вменяем 64-х битный, точнее ровно такой же тормозоглюк как и 32-х битный.
<Civilian> специфический софт - библиотеки есть и 32-х битный
<Anton2d> Помоему, только с 11 версии, а в 11 версии не работает VDPAU
<Anton2d> Следовательно я сижу на 10.3
<Anton2d> флеше
<Anton2d> ибо во шлеше нуждаюсь сильно по работе, следовательно под 32 бита сижу с ПАЕ и не тужу вобщем то ;)
<Civilian> тут каждому своё )
<paniq> спс
<Anton2d> Ну да. Если бы мне надубыло одному из приложений отдавать более 4 г, тогда бы конечно перелез, а так, для моих задачь все укладывается в 4 гига
<Anton2d> Блин, какая куча опечаток ;)
<paniq> i686 GNU/Linux с команды uname -a выдал
<Anton2d> 32
<Anton2d> ставь ядро с ПАЕ
<paniq> на этом сайте его можно найти?
<Anton2d> тупро просто в синаптике по поиску ставиться, и будет видеться > 4 гиг памяти.
<Anton2d> Зайди в синаптик, набери в поиске: шаз скажу что
<baronos> sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae
<baronos> и будет тебе пае ядро
<Anton2d> linux-generic-pae
<Anton2d> ага
<Anton2d> так даже лучше
<paniq> спс
<baronos> может видео слететь, так что кури тему на форуме сразу
<baronos> а если поставить до установки дров видео нормуль будет
<paniq> ну я еще не успел дрова
<paniq> поставить
<baronos> ну тогда замечательно, ставь не бойся
<AndreX> если из репов то наврядли слетят
<baronos> кстати мне понравилось в наутилусе 11,10 что сделали нормальное отображение файлов при компактном просмотре, я даже перестал замечать неудобства его)
<paniq> а обновиться без потерь до 11 можно ?
<paniq> или
<paniq> все заногО?
<AndreX> как повезёт))
<Anton2d> народ ловит большие глюки и не советует, есть тема на форуме
<paniq> т.е. лучше не обновлять
<paniq> а скачать и по новой ?
<Anton2d> я вообще решил сидеть на 10.10 пока петух не клюнет, ибо столько всего поставлено настроенно
<paniq> (((-=
<Anton2d> Если мало что настраивал ставил не долго и не жалко времени, то по новой можно всё поставить
<AndreX> а лучше сделать бекап и обновится напрямую
<Anton2d> ну это лучший вариант, заодно новичёк научится бекапить
<Anton2d> темболее процесс очень хорошо описан в wiki
<paniq> каким образом бэкап сделать?
<Anton2d> ;) тебе на help.ubuntu.ru
<paniq> ок, пойду лопатить нифу
<Anton2d> с ключевым словом бэкап
<AndreX> !backup
<ubuntuhelp> Есть много способов забэкапить Вашу систему. Вот некоторые из них: http://retimer.ru/2009/12/backup-utils-ubuntu/ на анг тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi См. также !sbackup и !cloning.
<paniq> ((=
<Anton2d> А почему в списке у хелпа нету этого? :http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/backup?s[]=%D0%B1%D1%8D%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BF
<Anton2d> хорошая хаутушка имхо
<AndreX> просто всего не укажеш
<Anton2d> Даже вот так правильнее http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/backup
<paniq> на первый взгляд, это не так лехко ;D
<Anton2d> Да, увы это так.
<Anton2d> Зато полезно ;)
<paniq> (:
<Anton2d> зато второй раз, уже выбереш самый простой и быстрый способ и поймёшь как оно все правильно и легко делается
<paniq> уху ((:
<NiteNik1> всем привет
<paniq> ку
<NiteNik1> кто нибудь знает как через каналы irc gjlrk.xbnmcz r bynthytne
<AndreX> чаво?
<NiteNik1> подключиться к интернету
<NiteNik1> *
<amarovita> А не надо подключаться к интернету, чтобы подключиться к каналам irc?
<AndreX> !marazm > NiteNik1
<ubuntuhelp> NiteNik1, please see my private message
<NiteNik1> да у меня просто все заблоченно
<amarovita> NiteNik1: http://www.cs.ucl.ac.uk/staff/M.Rogers/irc-tunnel.html
<amarovita> Или оно и сейчас заблочено?
<NiteNik1> айронпорт не знает пощады
<amarovita> Ссылка битая
<amarovita> КОроче надо гуглить tunneling tcp over irc
<AndreX> [Raiden]: у тебя чё так долго хост скрывается?
<[Raiden]> а почему ты спрашиваешь?
<[Raiden]> скрывается когда я ник идентю
<[Raiden]> и не скрывается, и изменяется. Для идента к боту.
<[Raiden]> скрывать я его не собираюсь
<AndreX> в 23 ты зашол а в 00 тока начал скрыватся
<AndreX> по моему времени
<Deck`> После перезагрузки из Winodws время сбивается всегда на час назад
<NiteNik1> да не могу я гуглить)
<Deck`> ntpdate тоже переводит на неправильное время
<AndreX> NiteNik1: учись
<baronos> решил я извратится, воткнуть на 12,04 гш 3,3,1)) вроде пока сборка идет нормуль (тьфу, тьфу, тьфу) :D
<NiteNik1> андре
<NiteNik1> вы не вникли в суть проблемы
<baronos> NiteNik1: да поняли, что ты хочешь хакнуть, сделать тунель для выхода в инте через ирк порт, верно?
<NiteNik1> я не могу пользоваться протоколом  http
<AndreX> да всё я вник тебе нужно чёто типа прокси через ирц тока я незнаю как это выглядеть будет)
<NiteNik1> lf
<NiteNik1> да
<NiteNik1> просто настроить актив директори не представляется возможным
<baronos> ищи в ирке каналы хакеров или таких же как ты типа #irc-to-inet ))
<NiteNik1> да должны быть дистрибы
<NiteNik1> всему виной Active Directory
<NiteNik1> я бы копирнул все порты с винды
<NiteNik1> но пока не прзобрался в структуре линукса
<NiteNik1> зато натолкнулся на интересное свойство ubuntu
<NiteNik1> там как то по другому перегоняется трафф
<NiteNik1> так же можно менять размер пакетов
<AndreX> !enter > NiteNik1
<ubuntuhelp> NiteNik1, please see my private message
<baronos> на федоре вместо apt-get что используется?
<AndreX|OFF> yum воде
<baronos> ааа точно, спс)
<[Raiden]> марафон по дистрам?
<[Raiden]> через 9 дней опенсусе выходит. :)
<[Raiden]> там zypper
<baronos> вот всем не плох сусе, но что то меня отталкивает от него, федору еще не посматрел, вот если сейчас на 12,04 соберется 3,3,1 г3, то плюну на все и на 11,10 воткну в ужасе его)
<BlancoD> после последних обновлений убунту 11.10 слетели драйвера. При попытки активации пишет http://itmages.ru/image/view/325757/4f74ed9b
<BlancoD> в файле jockey.log листинг довольно большой 280 строк http://paste.ubuntu.com/732119/
<[Raiden]> на форум. Я не в курсе.
<BlancoD> видяха радеоновская довольно старенькая HD 3800
<[Raiden]> попробуй удалить пакты
<[Raiden]> с драйвером
<baronos> когда у меня такая вылезла, я поставил дрова плановые обновдения а потом простые и все, можно xswat попробавать
<[Raiden]> и заново
<BlancoD> baronos: и правда помогло плановое обновление! Оно само выдало туже ошибку, но после них обычные дрова встали норм. Рано я панику поднял.
<BlancoD> Спасибо
<BlancoD> sudo reboot
<baronos> незачто)
<baronos> вот что мне нравится в убунту, свобода выбора, и тем самым простые "дедовские способы" работают)
<baronos> уже 500 метров скачал и все еще собирает гном, жесть а всего то 8/49 build((
<NiteNik1> как обновить убунту с диска?
<NiteNik1> с 10.4
<NiteNik1> на последнюю
<AndreX|OFF> !upgrade
<ubuntuhelp> upgrade is Инструкции для обновления системы вы можете найти тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes см также !upgrade-multi
<NiteNik1> спс
<[Raiden]> !upgrade-multi
<ubuntuhelp> upgrade-multi is Установка программ на несколько компьютеров: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC_%D0%BD%D0%B0_%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BA%D0%BE_%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BF%D1%8C%D1%8E%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2
<[Raiden]> Хм
<AndreX|OFF> ссылки надо нормализовывать)
<go8765> как в либреоффис-импресс в презентациях использовать 16:9 а не 4:3 ?
<[Raiden]> !no upgrade-multi is <reply> Установка программ на несколько компьютеров: http://goo.gl/mvr6g
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that [Raiden]
<[Raiden]> !upgrade-multi
<ubuntuhelp> Установка программ на несколько компьютеров: http://goo.gl/mvr6g
<AndreX|OFF> 5+
<baronos> нифигасе у меня начал свап на 2,9% использоватся)
<baronos> [Raiden]: ну вот я и убедился что 64 лучше, даже с 4 гигами оперативы, распределение нагрузки на процессоры другая чем в пае, и не тормозит вообще) ихаааа)
<[Raiden]> поздр
<baronos> я теперь в твоей банде 64?)))
<[Raiden]> ну мне лично без разницы
<baronos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/732185/ это говорит о том что я плагин поставил и он будет работать?
<AndreX|OFF> ага
<baronos> ппц, у него плагинов, фиг знает какой ставить чтоб он оповещал мне о сообщениях((
<go8765> как в либреоффис-импресс в презентациях использовать 16:9 а не 4:3 ?
<AndreX|OFF> baronos: inotify
<baronos> кстати, для автозапуска вичата, нужно написать баш скрипт, и воткнуть его в автозапуск, и в скрипте нужно чтоб он запустил терминал и дальше использовал команду weechat-curses?
<AndreX|OFF> ну да чтото типа этого
<baronos> [inotify] Failed to connect to our notification daemon, check if the address 'http://localhost:7766' is correct and if it's running
<baronos> это мне надо порт 7766  ему открыть ?
<AndreX|OFF> я гдето ман видел по его настройке, но чёто забыл где, скай вроде знает
<damex> baltazor, на localhost'e открыть порт? у вас там в netfilter'e на все drop стоит ? =/
<baronos> щас на оф сайте гляну
<baltazor> damex: ником опять ошиблись)
<Anton2d> go8765, меню Format, пункт page - тебя е устроит
<go8765> Anton2d, я его нашёл, но там не вижу упоминаний про 16:9/16:10
<Anton2d> Ну так а на калькуляторе поделить 16 на 9 не судьба что ли ????
<damex> le fu~
<Anton2d> И соответствующее соотношение пересчитать в нужные велечины.... что уж совсем то
<Intrpt> оО икспи в виртуалке выкачала сто метров обновлений для себя. =)) Наглёж.
<Anton2d> арифметика третий клас имхо
<go8765> Anton2d, спс. просто артефакт в фоне был пока я не переустановил фон слайда и я думал, что он останется
<Anton2d> ааа бывает глюк на глюке и глюком погонят в этих оффисах
<Anton2d> *погоняет
<shenmue> всем пыщ!
<Anton2d> C каким то софтом прилета мне akonadi. Ни кто не сталкивался c каким, и что это вообще за штука, у неё там компонентов куча целая.
<damex> Anton2d, http://ubuntu-repository.blogspot.com/2010/11/akonadi.html google, 1st link.
<baronos> shenmue: тыщ
<Anton2d> damex, честно гугль читал, эту не видел линку ;)
<Anton2d> причем она мне на гном прилетела
<The_BROS> Помогите побороть ошибку кодировки кириллицы в файлах архивов
<Martyn_DreamCat> доброго времени суток
<Martyn_DreamCat> Ошибка показа сведений о соединении:
<Martyn_DreamCat> Активные соединения отсутствуют
<Martyn_DreamCat> помогите плиз)
<Martyn_DreamCat> на форуме создал тему, только тишина: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=173808
 * damex гадает на кофейной гуще
<Anton2d> а самое простое нетворкманагер убить полностью и занаво переставить пробовал ?
<damex> Martyn_DreamCat, может ваш интерфейс был подхвачен и настроен через /etc/network/interfaces ?
<damex> ранее, чем за него взялся nwm
<Martyn_DreamCat> заново поставить, пакет скачать и скормить отдельно?
<Anton2d> Нет конечно
<Anton2d> убить через менеджер приложений, и поставить сново через него же
<Martyn_DreamCat> не смогу сети нет вообще
<Anton2d> аааа ну да... ;)
<User811[web]> Здравствуйте. У меня стояла Ubutnu, теперь стоит не то Xubuntu, не то Lubuntu.
<User811[web]> Проблема в том, что она не хочет меня логинить!
<Martyn_DreamCat> ну она как бы есть, а можно попробовать диск укзать в качестве репозитария и с него нетворк манагер выцепить?
<Anton2d> Martyn_DreamCat, вот я об этом же подумал
<User811[web]> Раньше логинила через раз, теперь вообще не хочет! Уверен, что username и pasowrd верные.
<User811[web]> Как бы мне сбросить/сменить пароль без переустановки, а то уже вторая Ось за сегодня отказывает.
<Martyn_DreamCat> попробую) честно говоря была мысль подобная, но я её отогнал почти сразу)
<Anton2d> погоди а тут пусто ? cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Martyn_DreamCat> ща перезагружусь посмотрю))
<Martyn_DreamCat> вывод показать файла?
<Martyn_DreamCat> или что там еще может пригодиться для анализа
<dredix> привет всем
<damex> бедненький ... покажите уже ^ ему как запустить свою ubuntu'у в виртуальной машинке и не перезагружаться туда постоянно ....
<Anton2d> сам глянь, там должно быть совем мало в случае если nwm работает
<Anton2d> 2 строчки...
<Martyn_DreamCat> ок, спасибо
<Anton2d> Просто может и его придется вернуть в исходный вид
<Anton2d> сложно блин всё, у меня мало знаний по этому вопросу к сожалению.
<User811[web]> Не могу залогиниться в Lxde: юзер uran235, пассворд qwerty, сто раз перепроверял - ну не хочет логинить, и всё!
<damex> User811[web], alt+ctrl+F2 => login ?
<User811[web]> И что это даст?
<User811[web]> А, консоль.
<User811[web]> Не подумал. Сейчас попробую.
<User830[web]> В консоли получается залогиниться с первого раза.
<User830[web]> Я бывший User811
<User830[web]> Попробовал выполнить sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, пакеты установились.
<User830[web]> Но единственное изменение - во время загрузки теперь есть логотип с точечками.
<User830[web]> Повторяю проблему: несмотря на правильный юзернейм и пасворд, Lubuntu меня не хочет логинить.
<stolzus> <User830[web]> Я бывший User811
<stolzus> жаль у нас цитатника нет
<baronos> да переставь ты ось и не парся, 10 минут и ты бы уже в новой системе сидел, а так ты уже 20 минут тут сидишь и просишь невозможного! имхо
<damex> baronos, интереснее и полезнее для себя - решить проблему самостоятельно ... аккуратно решить. а не рубить с плеча.
<damex> baronos, вы ведь не отрубаете руку по локоть, когда (внезапно!) в палец попадает заноза?
<stolzus> damex: ты не dmay случайно?
<baronos> во, напишите еще на мой ник че нить
<damex> stolzus, нет.
<UNIm95> User830[web] раскладка правильная?
<stolzus> стиль разжигания спора очень похож
<damex> =_=
<damex> User830[web], are your password have spaces?
<stolzus> User830[web]: ты точно уверен, что у тебя всё правильно вводится. или что ты по ошибке при установке не ввёл случайно другой пароль?
<damex> oops
<damex> User830[web], ваш пароль содержит пробелы?
<User830[web]> Да всё правильно! Раскладка правильная - Scroll Lock не горит ни при вводе имени, ни при вводе пасса. Пробелов нет.
<User830[web]> stolzus, я уже много раз логинился с этим же паролем.
<stolzus> User830[web]: у тебя это стало внезапно, да? проверь num lock
<UNIm95> User830[web] лезь в консоль восстановления. под рутом смени пароль на юзера на простой цифровой
<User830[web]> Кстати, после ввода логотип Lxde и все пункты меню ненадолго исчезают (1..1,5 сек), а при вводе заведомо неправильного пароля (при правильном юзере) поле "Юзер:" выскакивает сразу же.
<User830[web]> Как сменить пасс?
<Anton2d> man passwd
<Anton2d> Но чую не поможет, так как явно что то клинит в логине графическом, раз через консоль входит
<User830[web]> Я пробовал sudo apt-get install kubutu-desktop (аналогично делал sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop), но ровным счётом ничего не изменилось.
<User525[web]> После неудачной установки и удаления Debian, на Xubuntu не монтирует раздел swap. Активация swap с помощью Gparted и команда: sudo swapon /dev/sda4 помогли только до перезагрузки. Как можно прмонтировать swap-раздел "навсегда"?
<damex> их уже двое ...
<damex> User525[web], /etc/fstab
<User525[web]> "bash: /etc/fstab: Отказано в доступе"
<damex> User525[web], https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<damex> man fstab наверное еще поможет.
<Anton2d> уж лучше !fstab
<artus> @voice dmay
<dmay> охохоюшки хохо :3
<dmay> stolzus: я это я и нечего меня сравнивать с кем попало. ещё накликаешь а то 8]
<stolzus> :)
<stolzus> User525[web]: ты это. sudo имя_текстового_редактора /etc/fstab
<Anton2d> !fstab > User525[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User525[web], please see my private message
<Anton2d> сначало, там хорошо обяснено
<baronos> dmay: а это не ты под юзером зашел, и задаёшь вопросы?)))
<stolzus> вот она обратная сторона славы. всяческие обвинения
<dmay> baronos: у второго клоака хитрая, внимательнее надо быть, когда заговоры раскрываешь )
<baronos> хехе)
<UA1000> а почему не стали делать версию kernel 2.8 ?
<UA1000> им цифра не понравилась ?
<DarthWantuz> Так Линус захотел, чего уж там.
<dmay> не непонравилась, а надоела
<DarthWantuz> Любой задолбается 2й версии за 10 лет.
<dmay> виндовс, вон, уже 7ой, макось X, а ядро как было 2 так и осталось
<baronos> 2,8 - 2+8=10 => 1.0 зачем им обратно возвращаться)))
<stolzus> эм. разве 10?
<UA1000> а в маке тоже наш kernel ?
<stolzus> а не 20?
<dmay> я уж про емакс молчу, который вообще 23
<Nor8> Да какая разница какой номер, лишь бы шустрое было и поддерживала последние плюшки.
<User525[web]> К сожалению, с fstab не могу разобраться. Есть другие варианты, попроще?
<UA1000> не слишком ли часто номер меняется ..
<Nor8> Могли бы вообще как каноникал именами животных называть.
<stolzus> лишь бы функционально было. и поддерживалось для новых реалий. плюшки то пофик
<Sergey_IT> драйвер нвидиа видел -280-ый
<Nor8>  stolzus: Плюшки не пофиг
<dmay> User525[web]: все есть минимум один вариант "попроще" - обратно на свой виндовс :/
<stolzus> User525[web]: откуда ты решил, что у тебя свап не монтируется?
<dmay> что вообще ломаете то?
<stolzus> User525[web]: закинь свой fstab на пастебин и дай ссылку
<Nor8> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32258 О плюшках
<UA1000> некоторая техника до сих пашет на ядрах 2.4 и никто их менять не собирается
<UA1000> у меня в роутере 2.4 к примеру
<User525[web]> Потому что "Системный монитор показывает 0 из 0 байт"
<stolzus> User525[web]: у тебя сколько оперативы то?
<User525[web]> 2 ГБ
<dmay> UA1000: техника это отдельный разговор, там "работает - не трожь" есмь главнейшее из правил )
<stolzus> да пофик на своп. тем более у тебя 0 из 0 может быть используется. т.е. не требуется. но fstab всё равно можешь показать
<User525[web]> Я перезагружу комп и покажу fstab
<stolzus> Nor8: ну а что тут. это не плюшки, а фнкционал :)
<stolzus> или мы с тобой по-разному этот термин понимаем
<Nor8> stolzus: Без которого, казалось бы, тоже все работает. )))
<baronos> юниксойды наркоманы какие то плюшки шишки рюшки фишки)
<User737[web]> очень странная проблема. невозможно сменить раскладку клавы. где можно посмотреть системные настройки?
<Nor8> stolzus: В общем, плюшки, которые вполне могли бы быть функционалом.  Как PhysX для Нвидиа в злооси.
<User525[web]> Про swap: [url=http://imagepost.ru/?v=ekrana_-_09.11.2011_-_003932.png][img]http://imagepost.ru/thumbs/e/kr/ekrana_-_09.11.2011_-_003932.png[/img][/url]
<User525[web]> Про swap: http://imagepost.ru/?v=ekrana_-_09.11.2011_-_003932.png
<User398[web]> невозможно сменить раскладку. поможите, пожалуйста. очень трудно заходить в чат без английской раскладки..
<stolzus> User525[web]: нормально всё. проверь только, такой ли uuid. погугли как его узнавать, я забыл, не скажу так
<Anton2d> ll /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Anton2d> как вариант
<baronos> sudo blkid
<stolzus> во. слушай бароноса. точно
<Anton2d> Да так красивее, еще и тип ФС говорит
<User525[web]>  /dev/sda1: LABEL="Windows7" UUID="F07081DA7081A844" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda2: LABEL="Data" UUID="4B81AE6C1EFE0451" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda5: UUID="684e0cff-89c5-4ac2-80b8-332861517f1e" TYPE="ext4"  /dev/sda6: UUID="63fdf115-736c-4fe9-802d-4f9bae1e9911" TYPE="swap"
<baronos> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<stolzus> User398[web]: опиши проблему то. тут не телепаты. ось, среда, как сломал
<User398[web]> <stolzus> дебиано, не ломал ничего, как поставил, так и держится.
<User398[web]> гном
<User525[web]> http://paste.pro/5134933
<Nor8> ФФ до 8-ой версии обновился уже?
<User525[web]> imagepost.ru/?v=09.11.2011_-_003932.png
<stolzus> User398[web]: там по капсу менятся. или как-то так. у меня в федоре так было. зайди в настройки и поменяй
<User525[web]> UUID разные :-(
<User398[web]> <stolzus> по капсу не меняется. где настройки?
<stolzus> User398[web]: да фиг знает. я не помню, там быстро находится. если не путаю - будете дерево с выбором вариантов. в менеджере настроек посмотри
<stolzus> User525[web]: вот, выставляй, чтобы одинаковые были. тогда смонтирует. только проверь, своп ли это тебе выдался. а то поломаешь ещё чего :)
<User398[web]> <stolzus> да не . дело посерьёзнее . даже автопереключатель показывает только одну раскладку...
<stolzus> поменяй uuid в fstab на нужный. и ребут
<aleksei`> добрый вечер
<stolzus> User398[web]: а. дык это нормально. ставь языки. ищи там, где будет инглиш, и там добавишь русскую
<stolzus> User525[web]: гном то третий, как я понял? вобщем твоя проблема в настройках решается. и раскладка, и языки. в консоли не лезь, ищи в настройках
<gim_> Подскажите люди добрые, что значит ключ "-rf" в команде "rm" ? Часто вижу именно "rm -rf файл"
<stolzus> r - рекурсивно
<stolzus> f - force (без предупреждений)
<gim_> Благодарю =)
<stolzus> na zdorovie!
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], Не забываем обновить меню GRUB2 командой  sudo update-grub - если этого не сделать, то граб снова должен зависать?
<stolzus> как отвечал мне шахматист из испании в фэйсбуке :)
<stolzus> userubuntu234: граб тогда не примет новые изменения
<stolzus> без обновления
<userubuntu234> stolzus, спасибо!
<User398[web]> <stolzus> боюсь что это ненормально, говорю же даже конторол це и контор вэ не работает
<stolzus> User398[web]: так. у тебя клава какая? и какой раскладки у тебя не хватает?
<stolzus> (сейчас окажется, что Colemac)
<User398[web]> <stolzus> когда вэкране выбора профиля юзера при загрузке выбираю английский то мне не хватает русского
<User398[web]> а если выбираю русский то не хватает английского
<dmay> будь мужиком, выучи английский же )
<User525[web]> Спасибо, ребята! Swap теперь заработал! Благодарю Вас! Рад, что вы есть!
<stolzus> а я вообще не помню там выбора языка при загрузке. странно. тут смотри какие варианты. ты выбираешь нужную марку клавы, ты проверяешь и доставляешь (если нет) нужные языки, и ты ищешь хоткей для раскладки. всё это есть в настройках
<User398[web]> <stolzus> всего этого нет в настройках ((((
<stolzus> User525[web]: заработало. ну и славно :)
<baronos> у него ufoOS какое то?
<User398[web]> <stolzus> язык выбирается там где выбирается граф. среда для загрузки и профили юзера
<stolzus> ну что ты меня обманываешь. ты пользуешься тем, что у меня не третий гном. хотя я там всё находил. порыскай там, Language введи в поиск. поищи, не ленись. всё гуем настраивается
<dmay> http://imgur.com/REGZZ
<dmay> нитуда (
<dmay> но вам теже понравицца :3
<stolzus> ну там своего юзера выбиарешь, вводишь пароль
<User398[web]> <stolzus> перед тем как сюда зайти я внимательно! поискал . нету ничего
<User398[web]> <stolzus>  УСЁ нашёл! во я тупан!
<stolzus> User398[web]: в чём дело то было? в хоткее для раскладки? :)
<User398[web]> в параметрах клавиатуры надо было добавить раскладку, как ты и сказал, но я же никогда такого не встречал. вот и растерялся)
<stolzus> ну, всё ок. хорошо что решилось :)
<User398[web]> и ещё такой вопрос: не могу настроить время
<User398[web]> ))
<stolzus> а со врменем какая беда?
<User398[web]> не пойму как его настраивать
<stolzus> насчёт этого не скажу, не настраивал. а гнома под рукой нет
<baronos> гном 2 стоит?
<User398[web]> <baronos> да гном 2.30.2
<stolzus> третий вроде у него
<stolzus> а, даже так
<kyshtynbai> Ставил кто гном-шелл на 10.04? Полёт нормальный?
<stolzus> User398[web]: правый клик по часам
<User398[web]> готово... дальше
<baronos> kyshtynbai: лучше не надо на него)
<kyshtynbai> baronos: доводы?
<stolzus> выбери настройки там, и смотри. тыкай :)
<stolzus> kyshtynbai: были слышны нарекания
<User398[web]> <stolzus> усё нашёл! спасибо за толковый совет ))
<Sergey_IT> kyshtynbai, а смысл?
<baronos> kyshtynbai: ставится 3,0 но если подрубить еще репу конечно 3,2,1 будет, но половина работать не будет, гугл акк не пашет например...
<stolzus> User398[web]: пожалуйста :)
<kyshtynbai> Sergey_IT: попробовать чисто)
<baronos> да и вообще он как то подозрительно себя ведет) лучше 12,04 с гш 3,3,1 если конечно все пройдет гладко, хотя уже 2 ошибки были((
<kyshtynbai> baronos: да, я раньше 12 обновлять не планирую... так, побаловаться.
<Sergey_IT> kyshtynba, поставь 11.10 и пробуй
<Sergey_IT> kyshtynba, или опенСусе, федора 16
<kyshtynbai> Ну тоже вариант.
<kyshtynbai> Кто что предпочитает, wmvare player или virtualbox?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Такс мну видно?
<kyshtynbai> Видно.
<aspotashev> Привет
<aspotashev> тут наверное много пользователей GNOME и Evolution
<Sergey_IT> не уверен
<aspotashev> В Evolution есть стандартный хоткей на "Reply All"?
<aspotashev> а то постоянно лезу в контекстное меню
<User654[web]> Русскоговорящие есть?
<baronos> нет
<Sergey_IT> aspotashev, шифт+ктрл+R
<User654[web]> плохо... а то вот поплакаться хосса... после автообновления на трех разных компах в двух случаях крах - жив только загрузчик, а на третьем иксы полудохлые....
<Sergey_IT> User654[web], а зачем автообновление?
<User654[web]> На четвертом - тоже не лучше - то иксы отвалятся, то сам уходит в перезагрузку..а влогах - тишь и покой. Крякозяблик гдось поселился в сборке.
<Sergey_IT> User654[web], какой дистрибутив?
<User654[web]> Причин много для автообновления - в одном случае - чайник - крах, в другом не сообразили отказаться - крах, в третьем - по видимому не полное обновление при установке дополнительных програм. В четвертом - это когда самоперезагруз - "чистая
<setevoy> я что-то не пойму... какой сервер irc указывать в pidgin при создании подключения "всюда"? :-/ а то веб-лицо хорошо - но через клиент привычнее...
<Intrpt> фринод.. там по умолчанию он вроде стоит
<Onkeltem> setevoy: irc.gnu.org
<Onkeltem> setevoy: irc.freenode.net
<Onkeltem> setevoy: гугльни - их много
<Onkeltem> setevoy: только имей ввиду, что ты должен в сети зарегестрироваться чтобы тут писать
<setevoy> уже зарегистрировался
<User654[web]> черт бы с ним - переустановим на старую сборку - но "снесло" прошивки и рабочие уитилитки - были на рабочем столе. - вот где крах!
<Sergey_IT> User654[web], если стоят проприетарные драйвера, то при обновлении ядра велика вероятность проблем, поэтому авто* небезопасно
<User654[web]> нету пропритаренных.
<Nor8>  Знает кто-нибудь, где у Guake  конфиг лежит? А то что то найти не могу.
<User654[web]> лучше подскажи, может где-то в руинах инфа сохранилась из домашки и с рабочего стола - где поискать?
<Sergey_IT> User654[web], какая инфа?
<artus> User654[web], какая сборка  ?
<User654[web]> какая какая...последняя.
<Sergey_IT> User654[web], там, где сохранял
<User654[web]> да прошивки оборудования...по дурости не скопированы были и лежали на рабочем столе...
<artus> ну и ищи в ~/
<User654[web]> нету там...в обломках даже паок таки не осталось...
<Sergey_IT> User654[web], /home/user/desktop
<artus> ну и ссзб что на рабочем столе мусориш )
<User654[web]> да нет папки /home - снесло! блин!
<aspotashev> Sergey_IT: спасибо, завтра проверю, если не забуду комбинацию клавиш
<Sergey_IT> User654[web], почитай на форуме - восстановление диска
<User654[web]> ладно... что можно сделать удаленно не видя руины? Правильно - ничего - сорри, звиняйте братие... пошел спать.
<User654[web]> Sergey_IT - есть такая тема? Ссылкой кинь пожалста!
<Sergey_IT> aspotashev, в меню Мессадж написаны
<Sergey_IT> User654[web], а самому найти религия не позволяет?
<aspotashev> Sergey_IT: а в контекстном меню почему-то не написаны shortcut-ы
<User654[web]> да у нас уже 4 ночи... просто голова нирая не работает
<aspotashev> меню message просто не смотрел ;)
<Sergey_IT> aspotashev, это чтобы не загромождать
<Sergey_IT> User654[web], на такую голову восстановлением опасно заниматься
<User654[web]> Разумеется. Я и не буду. Утровечера...
<User654[web]> Сейчас сделаю зарузочный, запущусь завтра с него и все же попроюсь в обломках....
<setevoy> ?
<setevoy> во, получилось )
<setevoy> всем добрый вечер/ночь
<Sergey_IT> а у алеутов утро
<User146[web]> нужна помощь как устранить ошибку windows диск отсутствует при запуске wubi
<go8765> User146[web], чё-чё?
<artus> не пользоватцо вуби, оно всеравно нифига не работает
<User146[web]> работало......раньше
<User146[web]> кто знает решение проблемы?..
<Sergey_IT> User146[web], поставить ОС как положено
<User146[web]> 300 раз винду менял не помогает
<artus> причем тут винда ?
<artus> User146[web], нарезаеш болванку с бубунтой и ставиш нормально
<go8765> User146[web], попробуй попользоваться виртуалкой... не совсем про вуби, но про убунту
<artus> или идеш плакатцо на канал винды ))
<artus> go8765, в виртуалке оно всяко адекватнее будет)
<User146[web]> прост wubi у мя раньше работал а терь нет хочу исправить
<go8765> User146[web],  я не знаю...
<User146[web]> жаль....
<go8765> как компиз рулит после опенбокса.... я в шоке!
<go8765> User146[web], у меня оно тоже никак не хотело запускаться
<User146[web]> а терь запускатся
<go8765> User146[web], а чем тебе религия не позволяет виртуалкой пользоваться?
<User146[web]> просто хочу как вторую ось поставить для серва надо
<artus> в вуби? для серва? чегож такого курить то надо
<artus> и в каких количествах то
<User146[web]> ты не понял
<artus> да понял я все )
<User146[web]> просто у мя не устанавливается через wubi linux и я хочу поправить эту ошибку
<artus> dmay, обясни человеку что сервера себе вполне спокойно живут в виртуалках )
<go8765> artus, и не надо ставить смайлы в конце своих злых шуто. это не помогает :)
<dmay> artus: я вот как раз на него смотрю
<User146[web]> капец при чем тут это
<go8765> 8л
<dmay> и прям вот даже не знаю, что сказать...
<go8765> *к
<artus> аххаха
<artus> даж у дмая речь отняло )
<User146[web]> я совсем о другом
<User146[web]> как поправить ошибку windows
<artus> User146[web], ну дык пиши багрепорты ) мы то тут причем ?
<User146[web]> диск отсутствует
<artus> User146[web], еще 1н вопрос о том как поправить виндовс и я тебе помогу найти их канал )
<User146[web]> я думал может вы знаете
<artus> здесть это как бе не по теме )
<dmay> artus: он ведь и винду под этот косяк переставлял, и не раз, судя по всему...
<artus> ога)))
<dmay> куда катится подрастающее поколение?
<User146[web]> капец с кем я говорю....
<dmay> теперь это тред о том, как бы свалить со сраной земляшки >.<
<artus> ходють тут всякие )
<User146[web]> лан спрошу у других.....
<artus>   +User146[web] | просто хочу как вторую ось поставить для серва надо ?   я в ауте )))
<dmay> он ведь обиделся ещё небось...
<setevoy> люди, а кто-то сталкивался с таким http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=125931.0 ?
<Sergey_IT> User146[web], сначала образуйся, а то везде пошлют
<artus> ну прям день открытых дверей )))
<artus> setevoy, с каким ?
<go8765> перефразирую: куда катиться юзер-френдля сообщество...
<artus> setevoy, кого вообще волнует неосиляторство контактов в плане адекватного жабер-сервера? )))
<setevoy> артус, мою жену волнует :-( а волнует меня периодически
<setevoy> а она - меня*
<stolzus> ну вот. прогнали юзера. затролели
<Sergey_IT> go8765, к адекватным юзерам
<artus> setevoy, ну дык в сапорт контактов ))) или там без скана паспорта на фото бигборда со своей фоткой не рассматривают ? ))
<dmay> stolzus: некоторых даже тролить не надо, они сами себе хорошо
<artus> Sergey_IT, к адекватным юзерам поднимающим сервера в вуби )))
<stolzus> setevoy: кутим какой?
<Sergey_IT> такие нам не френдля )
<go8765> Sergey_IT, есть шанс остаться в одиночистве...
<artus> setevoy, хотя эт скорее к кутисборщиками) они вечно чего нить ломают )
<stolzus> вк же кривой ж-сервак держат. они объясняли это ещё тем, что не умеют писать на эрланге и адаптировать не смогли
<artus> и вообще, поставь гаджим или пси и будет те щастье )
<artus> stolzus, да они там все кривые )))
<stolzus> не, fb нормальный
<setevoy> да мне-то счастье ЛИцокнигу в pidgine держать, а вот жена еле согласилась с qip-a уйти на qutim и ей нужен вконтакт :(
<artus> и плюсик тоже ^_^
<stolzus> fb вообще для общения лучше. жаль туда мало кто перебежал в своё время
<artus> setevoy, ну дазвод и девичья фамилия же )))
<dmay> stolzus: щас тя гуглоплюсо-бои заклюют же
<stolzus> плюсач вобще няшка :)
<artus> stolzus, во, а ты в зомбей играеш? )))
<setevoy> развод из вгонтагта, ога :-)
<artus> в мордокниге то
<stolzus> неа. я вообще не играю
<stolzus> недавно только в dwarf fortress рубился :)
<artus> ну и нафиг ты такой тогда нужен, решил понимаеш посмотреть первый раз че за игрушка а ты в нее и не играеш (((
<stolzus> я не понял, что происходит :)
<artus> dmay, а ты в плючике есть?
<stolzus> кстати. плюсач страницы ввёл. там что совместно редактировать их нельзя?
<dmay> artus: есть. но плюс не нужен.
<stolzus> постить всем участникам, к примеру
<dmay> когда он в вп7 нативно появится, тогда я подумаю 8]
<stolzus> не, он пока самый толковый. допилили б ещё
<artus> dmay, ну тогда хоть в мордокниге добався чтоль ^_^
<stolzus> я тут на диаспоре полазил. мама родная, сколько им ещё править
<dmay> artus: палить вам линуксятникам реальный акк? но вей!
<artus> ну и фу на тебя
<stolzus> вот так вот. нож в спину :)
<artus> @devoice dmay
<stolzus> (это макском)
<artus> ^_^
<artus> @voice dmay
<stolzus> передумал :)
<artus> да фу на него )
<dmay> стыдна стала штоле?
<stolzus> вендузятник потому что. а линуксоиды дружелюбные
<[Raiden]> да уж..
<[Raiden]> дужелюбней не бывает
<dredix> дружелюбные дружелюбные вчера сам убедился=)
<dmay> а то
<dredix> - [Raiden] вчера хоть спать ложился? или вредно спать?
<dmay> [Raiden] не спит, [Raiden] - ум, честь и совесть этого канала же )
<dredix> так низя спать тоже надо
<Sergey_IT> а дмей - его антипод
<dredix> =)))
<Dan`ka> спать вредно.. умрешь поздно :)
<dmay> Sergey_IT: его антиподы это те, кто тут ходят и ставят бубунту-сервера через вуби же )
<stolzus> без дмэя тоже нельзя :)
<artus> че низя, можно )
<dredix> а как можно узнать что чел поставил через вуби? если он не признаётся=))
<dmay> artus: фу ты кака :Р
<dredix> по наличию венды?
<dmay> dredix: тут с часок назад был такой, посмотри логи
<[Raiden]> dredix: конечно
<dredix> - artus, 00:49 -
<dredix> Sergey_IT, к адекватным юзерам поднимающим сервера в вуби )))
<dredix>  - ezh4 отключился (Quit: Ухожу я от вас (xchat 2.4.5 или старше))
<dredix> под самый конец по ход зашол=(
<dmay> годный вброс на неторте заминусовали ( http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/iTablet/132140/
<dredix> а вот интересно под вин реально схватить заразу?
<dredix> wine
<[Raiden]> да
<stolzus> кстати, да. я пафосно преувеличил
<stolzus> :)
<dredix> и что она будет делать в ex4?
<artus> dredix, ставиш иешечку и клацаеш по вконтактику )
<dredix> ей бы фат да нтфс
<artus> ну ставь бубунту на нтфс)))
<artus> был тут такой умелец)))
<dredix> у меня чисто убунта хр удалил позавчера начисто
<dredix> и 2 харда терь ех4
<dredix> 160и пицот
<[Raiden]> )
<dredix> [jv yf 500
<dredix> хом на пицот
<dredix> =)))
<dredix> затягивает ппц убунта особенна начинаеш когда читать что да как
<dredix> на хэлпе убунта
<artus> это всего лиш инструмент) чему тут затягивать то )
<dredix> как новичков обзывают?
<artus> ууу как их только не обзывают )
<dmay> в стране заводы стоят, а их тут бубунта затягивает :/
<dredix> =)))
<dredix> ну дык после завода
<dredix> да и на заводе когда есть время свободное=)
<dmay> на заводе? а начальство по головушке не тюк-тюк?
<artus> dmay, тебе там на плантацию то ненадо? )))
<dmay> artus: у меня перерыв :Р
<artus> или нарубил тросника и можно покричать? )
<dmay> типа того, ага
<dredix> не дают тюк тюк
<dredix> успеваем же делать работу
<dmay> плин, скайп дев шлёт все письма с бит.лай ссылками внутри, а гугел их все из-за этого в спам заворачивает (
<dredix> сначал сделаем а потом балдеем
<artus> dmay, ну и прально) скайп ненужен)
<artus> [Raiden], кстати, траблы со звуком в скайпе и хрипения/рипения решились путем выпиливания пульса) вобщем он таки не нужен)
<dmay> artus: лол вот она линксожизнь - скайп я починил с кучей возни, но он не нужен XD
<artus> dmay, да не, фишка в другом была, скайп вообще не мурлыкал в отличии от гугла, который хоть и рипел из за пульса но звучал
<artus> хотя если канал не шире 3g то скайп тут да, поадекватнее себя ведет
<dmay> так не супер-мега-гига-на-все-случаи-жизни поделка же, а качественно сделаный продукт
<artus> опа, огнелис внезапно до 8го обновило
<Sergey_IT> так релиза еще не было... или был?
<artus> 8.0
<artus> about:newaddon?id=ubufox@ubuntu.com меня это больше пугает, это че такое ?
<artus> чего за бубунтоаддон такой
<User556[web]> Всем привет
<dredix> ура нашол решение проблемы с флэш плеером
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/unity-phone-tablet-mockup-is-great/
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-09
<Proxy[web]> есть кто не спит???
<[Noob]> не
<Proxy[web]> <[Noob]>  вопрос можно?
<baronos[job]> Хао бледнолицие)
<Ilshat> у regexp'a есть отрицание списков типа (a|b|c)? хочу исключить из списка файлов некоторые расширения. типа (zip|rar)
<Ilshat> а хотя уже не надо
<pavelpat> Господа всем доброе утро
<NoOova> Господа всем доброе утро
<NoOova> энибоди
<baronos[job]> Ëу
<NoOova> Как дела господа?
<baronos[job]> Пан nooova, дела пррдвигаются.
<shenmue> лучше всех
<baronos[job]> Тыщ)
<baronos[job]> Где скандалы, интриги, раследования? Где action? Скучно что то)
<Zogar> хай
<Zogar> всем
<Zogar> вопросег
<Zogar> попался мне под руку ноут F-S Esprimo Mobile V5515
<NoOova> привет
<NoOova> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Zogar> Забавный такой ноут. Ну ладно, с SiS-видеокартой я разобрался, а вот у него есть 2 косяка которые я впервые вижу. Убунта 10.04 LTS - врет внаглую индикатор батареи, то есть он как бы инвертированно дает показания: с проводом ноут пишет что батарея разряжается Оо Ð
<NoOova> Уууууууу
<NoOova> !utf > zorag
<NoOova> !utf | zorag
<ubuntuhelp> zorag: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<baronos[job]> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Zogar> Забавный такой ноут. Ну ладно, с SiS-видеокартой я разобрался, а вот у него есть 2 косяка которые я впервые вижу. Убунта 10.04 LTS - врет внаглую индикатор батареи, то есть он как бы
<Zogar> инвертированно дает показания: с проводом ноут пишет что батарея разряжается Оо а как выдергиваю провод - рисует на панели батарею с молнией - мол, она заряжается
<Zogar> так видно? )
<NoOova> ага
<NoOova> странно. напоминает косяки ahci
<Zogar> и еще один косячок
<Zogar> как на многих ноутах - у него есть кнопки на клаве - Fn и F1 - если их одновременно нажать - хардварно выключается вайфай. Ну и вроде бы что тут такого? Так вот, ноут при загрузке постоянно даунит (выключает) вайфай, приходится с каждой перезагрузки смотреть ла
<Zogar> как на многих ноутах - у него есть кнопки на клаве - Fn и F1 - если их одновременно нажать - хардварно выключается вайфай. Ну и вроде бы что тут такого? Так вот, ноут при загрузке постоянно даунит (выключает) вайфай, приходится с каждой перезагрузки
<Zogar> постоянно даунит (выключает) вайфай, приходится с каждой перезагрузки смотреть лампочку вайфая - потухла - сражу жать кнопки чтоб включилась. Иначе если не успел - загрузится с мертвым вайфаем. Как заставить эту заразу не прибивать при загрузке вайфай-ад
<Zogar> видно? ))
<NoOova> да видно. странно
<Zogar> ладно, вайфай я сам нагуглю и все такое
<Zogar> но вот что с батареей-врушкой делать - ваще хз
<NoOova> Zogar: а не пробвал биос обновить?
<Zogar> NoOova: а это мысль, однако )
<Zogar> NoOova: спасибо, щас гляну
<baronos[job]> Хех, в 3к мне встала прошивка биоса)))
<Zogar> бл№, он такой древний, что фирмварь фиг найдешь
<VEvgeniyV> привет всем
<VEvgeniyV> Народ может знает кто куда написать про racoon для 10.04 чтоб его починили
<baronos[job]> На багзилу ланчпад или автору по
<Evilkiss> :-(
<User771[web]> подскажите как восстановить список загружаемых ос , показываемых грубом. в сети много статей но все они описывают как восстановить с помощью liveCD . Можно как то без него?
<Evilkiss> Я уже не знаю, что делать
<baronos[job]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<baronos[job]> Читай внимательно, запускаешь лайф открываешь терминал и делаешь по инструкции
<Evilkiss> Сколько дней, недель бьюсь над одной проблемой и ни как не могу её решить....
<baronos[job]> Со звуком?)
<User771[web]> <baronos[job]> буквально неделю назад наткнулся на инструкцию из одной команды. команда выполняется из убунты.
<User771[web]>  там вроде она просматривает диски в поисках загрузчиков и обновляет какойто конфиг и всё. Какая это команда?
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: да, именно с ним
<baronos[job]> Boot repair установи
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: но, у меня проблема необычная
<baronos[job]> Evilkiss: у тебя вроде как с усилком проблема?)
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: дааа, мозги наверное вам уже совсем затр....
<User771[web]> <baronos[job]> Boot repair какой установи? я выполнял эту команду но сейчас забыл. как обновить список ОС в конфиге, а?
<baronos[job]> Хехе, вроде одна загрузка прошла нормально, когда ты настроил
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: Да, звук пытаюсь послать через усилок по optical/coaxial выходу.......
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: прошла, только она мне полностью выключила выхода на usb наушники, они вообще перестали работать
<User771[web]> <baronos[job]>  да всё было нормально. но потом обновил дебиан и он переписал под себя. как бы мне вспомнить команду, чтобы из убунты запустить?
<baronos[job]> Надо было логи смотреть до и после и сравнивать изменения при которых звука нет, и на этом основании копать дальше, но эт теоретически, большим не помогу ибо я не знаю(
<User771[web]> <baronos[job]> а мне поможешь?
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: а где эти логи можно смотреть?
<User771[web]> <Evilkiss>  на мониторе,ё!
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: а если тут такой файлик, где идёт в реальном времени запись того, что происходит в системе?
<Evilkiss> User771[web]: честно? блин,а я думал в клаве?
<User771[web]> <Evilkiss>в клаве смотрят только тру профессионалы,ё
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: просто хотел бы узнать, когда отключается звук, что происходит в убунту...может он где-то просто сигнал отрубает
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: Просто после длительных тестов, я заметил вот, что, если сигнал постоянно идёт на optical выход, то звук просто так не пропадёт, он будет часами работать, но когда стоит его отключить на какое-то время
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: потом фиг он включится
<baronos[job]> Какого числа ты тут был я примерно скажу 6 числа, в инете смотри логи чата
<User771[web]> я всё больше убеждаюсь, что здесь совсем мало знающих людей. вспомнил команду  sudo update-grub   и всё. и ведь я правильно описал проблему, а никто мне так и не помог.
<baronos[job]> Это про команду логи 6 число смотри.
<baronos[job]> Ну апгрейди, молодец память хорошая и в статьях она часто встречается.
<Evilkiss> User771[web]: я бы тебе помог, но я знал только решение через LiveCD
<User771[web]> <baronos[job]> <Evilkiss> а я уже справился!  а в статьях только про live CD и есть советы.
<baronos[job]> Проверил, граб востановился?
<User771[web]> <baronos[job]> пока ещё не проверял, но я уже делал эту команду и всё было нормально
<Evilkiss> User771[web]: Да, ты проверил? опишись потом, заработало ли?
<User771[web]> говорю же раньше делал и работало
<Evilkiss> User771[web]: И какую именно команду, ты дал? А то век живи, век учись
<baronos[job]> А то может хаутушку из одной команды замутить))
<Evilkiss> Народ, а кто-нибудь знает, как можно удалить убунту с диска и чтоб он потом исчез из груба?
<baronos[job]> Ыы ставь винду)
<Ilshat> кто нибудь работал с mercurial-server&
<User771[web]> <Evilkiss> я же писал выше - sudo update-grub. но это работает естественно только если убунту загружается с диска и надо восстановить другие ОС затёртые
<Evilkiss> User771[web]: спасибо, я просто не заметил
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: У меня просто в данный момент записано 2 убунты на жёсткий диск...вот одну из них хочу удалить, как это можно сделать?
<User771[web]> мужики, а можно такой вопрос: как программировать компьютор?
<baronos[job]> Дмау это не ты случаем?
<Evilkiss> User771[web]: Вопросы всегда можно..
<User771[web]> <baronos[job]> всё может быть...
<baronos[job]> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<baronos[job]> А то программить комп как то туманно)
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: Извини, ты не знаешь, ответ на мой последний вопрос?
<User771[web]> <baronos[job]> humorless detected!
<baronos[job]> Evilkiss: запись из граб может удалить
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: А как?
<baronos[job]> Evilkiss: граб открой, там погляди и запись сотри о той которая не нужна, вроде так. Честно я не уверен, без компа сейчас инет понлядеть тяжко))
<Evilkiss> Ок...
<User771[web]> <Evilkiss> удаляешь раздел с ОС. затем входишь в другую убунту и выполняеш команду которую я говорил  sudo update-grub  .
<User771[web]> она всё сделает
<baronos[job]> Возможно если удалить раздел, упадет граб, и тогда только через лайф востанавливать.
<User771[web]> тогда перед удалением надо войти в ту которую не надо удалять и сделать sudo update-grub  . а потом удалить и ещё раз sudo update-grub
<Zogar> Народ, сталкиваюсь уже второй раз с такой проблемкой: исчезают значки teamviewer и picasa из меню, после установки и последующей перезагрузки, 10.04 LTS
<Zogar> подозреваю что из-за вайна или еще чего-то там, но вообще странно очень. И не в первый раз такое
<baronos[job]> А через меню редактора не пробовал отрубить включить?
<SergeyIT> приехало новое ядро в 10.04
<SAPetrovich> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Fail!
<_taha_> привет! у меня на ноутбуке, при уходе в спящий режим, часто возникает ошибка: -12 ошибка создания образа гибернации... как решить проблему?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет. Подскажите софт для учета времени под ubuntu. Нужно что бы человек пришел и его не пускало пока он не введет причину опаздания
<abra> ^^
<baronos[job]> Хех)
<baronos[job]> А под винду есть?
<_taha_> Nov  8 00:49:08 ubuntu kernel: [56791.328020] PM: Error -12 creating hibernation image
<_taha_> кто может помочь?
<Zogar> [v-8]_jupiter: Когда я читал книжку о корпоративной культуре в американской компании - так там при логоне сначала нужно было ответить на вопрос с фоткой: знаете ли вы нашего сотрудника? какие идеи для улучшения работы вы можете высказать и тд
<Zogar> [v-8]_jupiter: а в россяйских компаниях - вопросы, завинчивающие гайки. Показательно
<|rapidsp|> _taha_: места в свопе не хватает?
<baronos[job]> [v-8]_jupiter: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=160813.30  это читал
<_taha_> |rapidsp|: свободно оперативы 1200mb, на диске свободно 5gb
<_taha_> |rapidsp|: хотя если поубивать большую, часть запущеных приложений, то уходит
<_taha_> но должно хватать
<|rapidsp|> _taha_: вобщем гугл читай там полно про это
<_taha_> пока ничего путного не нашел
<|rapidsp|> плохой гугл у тебя
<_taha_> пока не подводил еще ниразу
<_taha_> |rapidsp|: вобщем судя по /var/log/kern.log просто не хватает памяти, и после освобождения нужного объема, он "гибернирует"
<_taha_> http://gyazo.com/4c2ada5f6676b5a0818338540ea6de8a
<_taha_> еще вопросик: у меня одного winetricks битые ссылки выдает?
<baronos[job]> вайн зло. Имхо
<_taha_> baronos[job]: ну как бэ, мне  нужен Diablo II.. игра детства.. поэтому не зло))
<baronos[job]> Ставь виртуалку и там играй в него да хоть в фаллоут
<_taha_> стоит... ток на ней ни одной винды нет)
<_taha_> не хочу
<_taha_> мне так удобней
<Ilshat> кто нибудь умеет работать с mercurial&
<Ilshat> ?
<baronos[job]> А геморой с вайном лучше конечно
<sharikoff> Ilshat: http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/RussianTutorial
<Ilshat> sharikoff: хехе ) я там за сегодня раза 10 побывал )
<_taha_> baronos[job]: ну с установкой и запуском многих нужных мне программ, проблем еще не возникало
<Ilshat> ладно. разобрался. сложно, но нужная вещь очень
<baronos[job]> Не зарекайся))))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Задолбало начальство придумывать как организовать дисцыплину в офисе. Лучше бы ЗП повысели
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<Ilshat> sharikoff: приходилось работать с mercurial?
<AndreX> приветы
<vezbr> tccnm rnj&
<vezbr> есть кто?
<Ilshat> vezbr: пишешь вопрос. если знают ответят. так не дождешься ответа )
<sharikoff> Ilshat: только копировал репу чтоп скомпилить
<sharikoff> обратно ниче не коммитил
<Ilshat> sharikoff: ясно
<vezbr> у меня проблема с Флеш плеером
<AndreX> система какая
<AndreX> ?
<vezbr> Убунту 11.10
<AndreX> а архитектура
<vezbr> со старой версией тож так было
<vezbr> где глянуть мона?
<AndreX> uname -a
<vezbr> наверно 64х потому что порц 64х
<AndreX> ну раз наверно
<vezbr> 64 бит!
<vezbr> так что там с флеш плеером
<AndreX> !flash64 > vezbr
<ubuntuhelp> vezbr, please see my private message
<vezbr> я чайник :(
<AndreX> а я кофейник
<sharikoff> я самовар
<amarovita> А я лось. Просто лось.
<vezbr> а если серьезно? и как приват сообшения глянуть?
<AndreX> в вебгейте вверху вкладки он в одной из них
<baronos[job]> Флеш под мобилки прикрыли)
<sharikoff> ну и праильно
<sharikoff> нафик не нужен
<vezbr> убейте меня :(
<AndreX> vezbr: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/09/howto-flash-doctor.html  http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/09/flash-optimization-in-linux.html  http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/07/ppa.html
<AndreX> убил?
<baronos[job]> Убили его)
<stolzus> skai-falkorr: привет. слушай, а если создал страницу, там можно, чтобы от её имени постили несколько? или только создатель?
<userubuntu234> здравствуйте. модем йота самсунг, драйвер madwimax. вдруг на экране появился черный фон и куча текста. отсоединение модема фиксировалось. что это было? надо текст оттуда переписать? например starting cups printing spooler/server
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: а вот хз.по анонсам - можно.но пока не нашел
<stolzus> ясно. жаль, если так. если вдруг появится такая фича и не забудешь - скажи
<userubuntu234> BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at тоже написано было. Что это было?
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6975248?cid=6981803
<[Raiden]> ппц http://lenta.ru/news/2011/11/09/foboswhy/
<AndreX> userubuntu234: шли баг репорт на ланчпад, по-хорошему вам надо в ядерную багзиллу. «это» появилось в 36-ом ядре (>=2.6.36)
<bibijke> Добрый день
<bibijke> Подскажите пожайлуста, поменял моник, у меня X слетели , вместо мыши белый квадрат и вместо всего еще белый квадрат, мышка двигаеца система не висит (Ubuntu 8.04), Поставил вручную режимы отобрыжения для монитора, стало почетче но всеравно белыÐ
<bibijke> куда копать?
<AndreX> пиши короче
<stolzus> у тебя белый квадрат двигается по большому белому квадрату?
<bibijke> да
<User675[web]> удали xorg.conf
<bibijke> удалял
<bibijke> даже фигня
<bibijke> *таже
<bibijke> вопрос как с помощью apt вывести всписок установленный пакетов по маске (наподобии apt-chace) ?
<bibijke> думаю может дрова снести fglrx
<baronos[job]> О_о белый квадрат курсора по белому экрану :D
<bibijke> ну понятно что они разных оттентов раз их раличить можно
<bibijke> *оттенков
<bibijke> мыши белый квадрат, экран бежевый квадрат, немного смахивает на заствку gdm при логине
<AndreX> по пакетам dpkg -lпоказать все пакеты, установленные в систему
<AndreX> dpkg -l | grep httpd
<AndreX> bibijke: ^
<bibijke> ясно спасибо
<bibijke> а в какую секцию в X11 нада прописать драйвер Mesa ?
<bibijke> можно какойто стандартный бубнтовский драйвер впихнуть?
<baronos[job]> Снеси дрова и поставь заного
<ambal> привет всем)
<AndreX> re
<ambal> кто-нибудь рефераты в libreOffice пробовал делать?)
<bibijke> baronos[job], инет запускался из гуишной оболочки network manager
<bibijke> +ambal я там диплом писал )
<baronos[job]> а че за инет?
<ambal> нужно сделать на титульном листе чтобы обрамление было только, где углы листа.. - как?))
<bibijke> baronos[job] ljv he
<bibijke> baronos[job] dom ru
<bibijke> Ребят как запустить ИКСЫ под стандартными бубнтовскими драйверами (МЕСА помоему они называюца) ?
<AndreX> Section "Module" Load "mesa" вродь man xorg.conf
<AndreX> !xorg
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<baronos[job]> Ппц за 1.5млрд руб спутник потеряли, и все из-за ПО на борту.
<AndreX> чё шиндовс повис)
<baronos[job]> Надо было им выложить изходники и всем миром доделывать код, мы бы не только грунт с фобоса взяли...
<User675[web]> Рамку надо ???
<baronos[job]> Трэш кин сегодня будет охотники за привидением)))
<User675[web]> на либре офиссе ??
<baronos[job]> User675[web]:  он ушел.
<User675[web]> я тоже пытался делать диплом в опен оффисе
<User675[web]> но не удобно формулы вбивать
<User675[web]> рамки на страницах по госту все сделал и т.д.
<User675[web]> еще текст в рамках вылезал  ((((
<User675[web]> в либренаверно много что изменилось со времен опеноффиса )
<stolzus> лучше освоить TeX
<User675[web]> головс
<User675[web]> головная боль
<stolzus> это из тех инструментов, которые не сразу освоишь, зато как освоишь - будет шикарно
<User675[web]> но будет ли шикарен тот кто это освоил ??))
<User675[web]> когда он на написание формулы будет тратить значительно больше времени
<User675[web]> рукописи не горят наверно произнесете ))
<User675[web]> но могу с точностью сказать что обнородывавая мысль бустрее  получите результат быстрее
<baronos[job]> Ппц, вышел покурить через черный ход, деревья безжизненные, листьев нет. Спальный корпус полуразрушен, мерзкий дождик, запах озона пробивает нос. Высокая трава вдоль какой то постройки, в дали лаят собаки, пару птиц кружат на затянутом мрачными облÐ
<User675[web]> это зима )
<Intrpt> Чернобыль? =)
<baronos[job]> Анапа((
<User675[web]> деревня ?)
<User675[web]> За МКАД )))))
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32265
<baronos[job]> А еще тут некоторые личности защищают вп7 от злокомпании
<stolzus> ну не надо путать продукт с производителем
<User675[web]> вп7 что такое  ?
<stolzus> Windows Phone
<User675[web]> дак его покупают тока ...... люди
<User675[web]> бестолковая игрушка
<stolzus> но это они правильно сделали. может и выиграют. гугл может поддержит их
<User675[web]> к гуглу притензий нет , не полезут они бадаться
<User675[web]> потратит денег эта компашка, успокоится
<User675[web]> пересмотр патентов никто делать не будет
<baronos[job]> По культуре tux'ов показывают)))
<User675[web]> потом производитель включит данные патенты в телефон и вы заплатите чуть чуть подороже
<User675[web]> все довольны
<User675[web]> вы нет )
<skai-falkorr> @kick "User675[web]" у нас не скамейка у подъезда.политику компаний обсуждай на лавочке
<User921[web]> почитал Правила канала #ubuntu-ru в сети Freenode
<User921[web]> реально у вас ничего нельзя
<skai-falkorr> User921[web]: ну так где все можно тебе уже сказали
<User921[web]> мне все можно )
<|rapidsp|> участник?
<AndreX> дык снять с него войс и пускай болтает)
<User921[web]> ммм
<skai-falkorr> baronos[job]:
<User921[web]> ммм
 * baronos[job] казнить нельзя помиловать. (Запятая по вашему усмотрению)
<User921[web]> ва
<User921[web]> вапв
<User921[web]> а
<User921[web]> вп
<User921[web]> вп
<User921[web]> в
<User921[web]> п
<User921[web]> ва
<User921[web]> sfg
<User921[web]> sdg
<User921[web]> s
<User921[web]> dg
<User921[web]> sd
<User921[web]> а
<User921[web]> п
<User921[web]> вып
<User921[web]> ва
<User921[web]> п
<User921[web]> в
<User921[web]> пв
<User921[web]> вп
<User921[web]> п
<User921[web]> в
<User921[web]> ав
<User921[web]> а
<skai-falkorr> @devoice "User921[web]"
<User921[web]> вааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа
<skai-falkorr> @kick "User921[web]"
<skai-falkorr> а что?каникулы чтоли наступили у детей?
<skai-falkorr> baronos[job]: ты тут?
<baronos[job]> skai-falkorr: ага, я притих))
<skai-falkorr> baronos[job]: кури. этим займемся https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout
<baronos[job]> skai-falkorr: воооо, это замечательно, завтра домой приеду и с утра засяду. А то я пытался сделать с 11.10 а без синаптика в образе  я не смог управлять ПО образа.
<skai-falkorr> смотри.без меня не начинай
<AndreX> )
<baronos[job]> У меня с англ туго, так что без тебя буду очень долго курить))
<skai-falkorr> там ить еще с ними связаться надо будет
<AndreX> и что интересно у них там куча людей на разных язакых, а на русском нет(
<baronos[job]> Ок, приду почитаю, и свяжусь с тобой)) кстати я вчера компили гном, думал 3.3.1 получится, мало того что 3.2.1 получился но еще ошибки вылезли в конце с блютуз)
<skai-falkorr> дык нефиг
<stolzus> решили годную локализацию забацать?
<skai-falkorr> ага.а официальных ресурсах в виде официального локализованного образа
<skai-falkorr> сначала выкурить.потом нагнуть нашу команду локализации, чтобы тож подключились и поправили все, что недоделано
<skai-falkorr> и о ходе работы будем писать на страничку сообщества в G+
<stolzus> классно :)
<stolzus> хотя я сам на английском интерфейсе сижу. мне так комфортнее. но дело благое
<baronos[job]> Во, там ща можно страницу создать типа отдельную, замутить ее под это дело)
<skai-falkorr> у нас есть страница сообщества
<skai-falkorr> вполне пойдет для анонсов
<baronos[job]> В г+ убунту-ру есть?
<skai-falkorr> дык ато
<baronos[job]> Ок
<skai-falkorr> давно уже
<skai-falkorr> вставлю ка я глаза
<stolzus> вчера открыли же :)
<skai-falkorr> позавчера же вроде
<skai-falkorr> или вчера?
<skai-falkorr> время летит...
<stolzus> вчера с утра ты на канале говорил
<skai-falkorr> всего день.а запарился будто неделя
<baronos[job]> skai-falkorr: там есть пункт выбор плеера, и станции радио по дефолту, это наверно надо будет связыватся с радио и кричать давайте денег и мы включим вас по дефолту в убунту?))
<stolzus> baronos[job]: главное, не говори, что убунты около 1% :)
<baronos[job]> Ахаха))
<amarovita> Приветы. Почему BASE в ОО стал жутко тормозить? Использование разных других JRE, как советуют,  не особо спасет.
<AndreX|OFF> amarovita: это видел? http://www.imtime.ru/publication?id=9063
<baronos[job]> Мда, с нашими тарифами на мобильный интернет, использовать гугл мюзик безтолку(((
<skai-falkorr> эммммм
<skai-falkorr> меафон
<skai-falkorr> безлимит
<skai-falkorr> без ограничений по трафику и скорости
<skai-falkorr> 600р в месяц
<skai-falkorr> даж в час пик скорость не падает ниже 2-3 мегабит
<stolzus> у меня 700р. 10 гигов на высокой скорости
<baronos[job]> Краснодарский край все тарифы с огрвничением
<skai-falkorr> стопицот гигов на максимальной скорости
<baronos[job]> Вот сибирский мегафон это хорошо, я скучаю по нему)
<AndreX> мда  в иркутске я когда последний раз юзал было 2000 за 10 гб(
<skai-falkorr> сибирь труЪ
<User980[web]> Первый раз в IRC, подскажите мануал по использованию сего чата?
<skai-falkorr> cat /dev/brain
<skai-falkorr> лучший мануал.иногда правда пустой:)
<stolzus> User980[web]: в вики. ссылки в конце
<AndreX> User980[web]: /help /msg chanserv help /msg nickserv help есть ман на freenode.net ну и гугло поиск
<User980[web]> Спасибо!
<baronos[job]> С русским образом, либо все по дефолту от каноникал, либо своего дизайнера для русской темы)) лутше дефолт к нему все привыкли, но можно будет и отсебячины напихать))
<amarovita> AndreX: Ну так если сделать, как там, бедняга Base вообще откажется работать с HSQL, не вариант...
<baronos[job]> какие то мысли импульсивные поперли, фиг усну сегодня)
<AndreX> amarovita: ну больше ничего предложить не могу, моск кончился)
<AndreX> !ooo
<ubuntuhelp> Помощь по OpenOffice.org можно получить так же на канале #users.openoffice.org
<AndreX> правда некоторые говорят что их не пускают)
<baronos[job]> Мда, а вот гш по дефолту не поставить они пишут чтоб юнити стоял как бы официально.
<skai-falkorr> можно менять сеанс рабочего стола
<skai-falkorr> так что гш мона поставить и дефолтом
<skai-falkorr> юнити выпиливать низя
<stolzus> а то будет уже собственная сборка
<baronos[job]> Ну да, но уж тогда оставлять юнити с рюшечками если можно)
<baronos[job]> У меня то мечта больная убунту с гш сделать для себя)
<stolzus> изобрести Linux Mint
<[Raiden]> это делается 1 пакетом.
<baronos[job]> У меня день ушел, чтоб напихать все что нужно, а вот гугл акк так и не интегрировался с ПО((
<[Raiden]> + неделя траха, потом понимание что это ифейс для мобилы и чего-то не так с ним на десктопе
<[Raiden]> и уход на другое де :)
<skai-falkorr> форкнуть пакет убунту-десктоп, выпилив юнити и запилив гш.запихать на ппа.сделать образ.и будет тебе gubuntu
<amarovita> шубунту...
<skai-falkorr> дада.мы уже все знаем, что ты готов переспать с кедами.только всем это уже приелось
<[Raiden]> гшбунту )
<stolzus> а есть же сборки gubuntu
<amarovita> Спать в кедах плохо, ноги пахнут
<[Raiden]> спать с гномом тоже плохо - даже Фрейд будет в шоке.
<baronos[job]> Bubuntu хочу B- baronos :D
<AndreX> начинает напоминать одного типа
<stolzus> о котором нельзя говорить на канале
<baronos[job]> Райден чесно слово ну хватит уже, гш хорош, попробуй его на сусе, или у меня. Работает без отказно.)))))
<amarovita> Хорошо не byobu
<[Raiden]> Я пробовал на федоре и на убунте пробовал все версии начиная с какой-то беты
<[Raiden]> И даже какое-то расширение русифицировал поспрашав ява кодеров. Н окак бы.
<baronos[job]> Неее на федоре не надо она ужасна. Сусю надо 12.1))))
<[Raiden]> гном3\гш не поменяется от дистра. Хотя 12.1 с кде у меня планы поставит ьесть
<baronos[job]> А вот убунту удобная в отличии от них, и тут бы г3 был бы еще лучше в освоении.
<stolzus> вот и я перед выбором. второй системой федорку решил новую поставить. вроде и гном ещё разок потыкать хочется, а вроде и понимаю - что не вытерплю. думаю какой образ качать
<baronos[job]> А вот настройка в ф16 и оС реально муторная, а допил г3 (хотя он и так отл.) вообще нудный. Убунту тру)
<[Raiden]> ну тык никто не мешает тут осваивать гш. Даже у меня установлен.
<stolzus> дык ёлки
<baronos[job]> Я его уже не осваиваю, а наслаждаюсь скоростью отзыва гш, легким и удобным мониторингом за запущенными приложениями)
<stolzus> копируйте конфиги хомяка. если переустанавливаете
<[Raiden]> легким и удобным мониторингом - это субъективно. Спрятанные в бок и маленкие миниатюры столов я не считаю удобым. А аналог экспо, котоырй я использу с 2007 года,ака превью и правда удобен
<[Raiden]> но только как 1 из вариантов переключения когда рука на мышке )
<baronos[job]> Это ты ждал когда я появлюсь?)))
<[Raiden]> точнее было бы удобно, если бы было 2 режима все окна \ текущий стол. Или выбор по вкусу. Но этого нету.
<[Raiden]> Ды нет, я нвоости читал и музыку случаю ещё kim & buran
<[Raiden]> i
<[Raiden]> ш
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1109/h_1320850222_2314801_b86dc489ce.png  - превью\scale в кде, показываются все окна, при выборе переход соотв на тот стол где окно. )
<baronos[job]> мама избила дочь когда она смотрела фильм с нецензурным переводом, я вот помню когда дождешься, что из дома все свалят, достанешь кассету красной плесени из по матраца и слушаешь))) и стыдно было бы если кто то услышал из взрослых. А сейчас кошмар, маÑ
<[Raiden]> А сейчас кошмар, ма�
<[Raiden]> а квирк блинные сообщения разбивает на два
<[Raiden]> длинные :)
<[Raiden]> блинные - это опечатка к ужину :) Пойду есть
<AndreX> ну блин, раздразнил....
<baronos[job]> а сейчас кошмар, маты из каждой песни, или завуалированно, и это нормально)
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> раньше была всякая там гражданская оборона, волосатое стекло - впринципе.
<[Raiden]> дома правда я такое не слушал
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos[job]> Это в подвалах у нас гопота старшая слушала, а мы были гранджами))
<baronos[job]> Ыыы судья отец в америке избил дочь за то что она скачала пиратский контент)))
<[Raiden]> у них видать сложно с этим
<[Raiden]> оголтелый капитализм
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> сегодня судья, завтра с тележкой из супермаркета возле помойки. Вот и боится папаша даже чихнуть
<[Raiden]> это я конечно загнул
<baronos[job]> )
 * baronos[job] go to жрать.
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/11/09/landlord/
<[Raiden]> Новости про сша вообще часто жгут
<baronos[job]> Надо дома хост почистить, а то лента не открывается)
<[Raiden]> baronos[job]: Хозяин дома в Нью-Йорке зарубил квартиросъемщицу мачете, после чего совершил самоубийство при помощи того же оружия.
<AndreX> да просто у американцев фишку рвёт часто
<skai-falkorr> в рашке это был бы дорогой дом, который он бы не хотел продавать.а самоубийство было бы совершшено тремя ударами мачете по затылку
<baronos[job]> Там нейро программирование какое то населения)
<baronos[job]> По радио код услыхал и попер мочить
<AndreX> да просто они смысл жизни потеряли, прям как по одной из теорий исчезновения майя
<baronos[job]> А может у нас сми не так развито, если бы все региональные еще добавить к центральному а не распределять по ЧП программам у нас тоже дрстаточно будет маразма)
<[Raiden]> наверное да
<Intrpt> всем привет. Кто-нибудь пиджин пользует? Что-то не получилось найти антиспам на ICQ, может подскажете?
<baronos[job]> А ты пакет дополнительных плагинов стааил, там есть?
<Intrpt> да, доп плагины ставил, чтобы мессаги пилил в ирке длинные.. нет там антиспама вроде.
<baronos[job]> Я тогда пас в этом плане)
<skai-falkorr> http://th05.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2011/273/e/c/ubuntu_unity_desktop_mockup_by_musl1m-d33znwv.png
<shenmue> напомните какой командой в ирц кодировку менять?
<AndreX> charset чёто там вроде
<[Raiden]> от клиента зависит
<AndreX> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0
<baronos[job]> skai-falkorr: жесть:)
<[Raiden]> что это за картинка?
<AndreX> унити в 12 4
<baronos[job]> Это макет наверно)
<[Raiden]> макет от каноникал или чья-то фантазия
<[Raiden]> ?
<skai-falkorr> mockup
<skai-falkorr> внизу справа копирайт автора
<[Raiden]> валлпапер в дуще старой мскоси
<[Raiden]> духе*
<[Raiden]> мак*
<baronos[job]> а щас юнити какой версии?
<[Raiden]> 4.24.0-0ubuntu2b1
<shenmue> shenmue, Raiden, AndreX и 1 Гость просматривают эту тему.
<baronos[job]> Я гость)
<AndreX> и что?
<shenmue> кинули ссылку мне а сморять кому не лень =)
<AndreX> ааа
<AndreX> ну райден оп ему мона
<AndreX> работа такая проверять контент на пакость
<[Raiden]> baronos[job]: создай себе альяс какой-нить на apt-cache  policy  , там сразу видно и версию и откуда
<shenmue> транспорт ирц просто наверное глючит.
<baronos[job]> Там вичата нету((
<baronos[job]> [Raiden]: как вариант можно сделать)
<AndreX> shenmue: и да я когда кидал не указал кому, по этому кто хотит тот и смотрит)
<shenmue> AndreX ну транспорт ирц регить ну тааак влооом... чарсет не пашет
<AndreX> а где тебе кодировка не нравится?
<baronos[job]> Ппц народ приехал га море, снег обещают, ыыыы не повезло))
<baronos[job]> Н*
<shenmue> фридонет не единственная сеть. в некоторых до сих пор еще cp1251 ставить надо.
<AndreX> ну у них порты есть свои для никса с утф
<shenmue> порт тоже прописывать надо
<AndreX>  /connect servername/7777 к примеру так, или в конфиге поменять делов то
<shenmue> ты ирц транспорт регил хоть раз? =) я же тут через жаббер сижу.
<AndreX> ааа
<shenmue> угу. не люблю мультикомбаины но и не люблю между окнами шататся.
<dredix> привет всем
<shenmue> AndreX, если никогда не видел http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-14.png
<dredix> - shenmue что за дистрибутив?
<AndreX> да знаю я про это, просто туплю, спать пора наверно...
<shenmue> dredix mint 10
<dredix> красота то какая=)))
<baronos[job]> А мне в гш понравился  эмпати запустил висит онлайн, если написали тебе, в трее уведомление появится там же ответил))
<comers> Доброго времени суток! Нужна помощь: xUbuntu 11.10 запускаю DVD Styler на прожиг dvd, падает и выдает ошибку     Stream #0.1: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 2 channels, s16, 64 kb/s [ac3 @ 0x9bab1e0] Specified sample_fmt is not supported. Ошибка сегментирования
<comers> Что это может быт?
<shenmue> тебе если просто диск записать то xfburn юзай
<comers> Нет, слайд шоу..........
 * AndreX спать
<comers> Эта операция и эта прога в Ubuntu 10.04 на "ура" идут........
 * skai-falkorr ***
<Intrpt> для захвата видео с экрана существует нормальная программа для убунту? Вайну сразу нет.
<baltazor> всем привет, есть вопрос про vlan , правильно ли будет поставить пакет vlan , далее загрузить модуль modprobe8021q , а в /etc/network/interfaces добавить auto eth0.2654 со своим gateway
<baronos[job]> Если хватать с гш то не одна норм не будет или у меня руки кривые)
<baltazor> смущает то что нужно 2 разных gateway для разных подсетей
<baltazor> или нормально будет?
<baronos[job]> Хотя после последних обновлений г3 я не пробовал хватать экран, надо заюзать.
<baronos[job]> Сколько км пролетела земля вокруг солна?))
<baronos[job]> ц*
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: ffmpeg -f x11grab -s 1680x1050 -r 25 -i :0.0 -sameq ~/tst.mpg   - есть другие рецепты с ним же
<[Raiden]> либо recordmydesktop
<baronos[job]> Пробовал тоже чуть лучше пишет, но ьтут у меня руки кривые, а рекорддесктоп плох совсем(это только наблюдал в гш 3.2.0)
<baronos[job]> Ахаха уже иран типа создает ядерное оружие, магатэ и оон размышляют о смене режима политики.
<shenmue> а через два дня скайрим
<[Raiden]> Я видел интервью с каким то еврейскем деятелем, там была фраза, что они не исключают военное вмешательство
<[Raiden]> ким*
<baronos[job]> Да ппц, потом оаэ на очереди, и все военные базы и морфлот еще ближе к нам будет.
<aronsx> всем привет
<baronos[job]> Ку
<aronsx> я почти победил компиз. оказывается окна тормозят из за скорости опроса мыши в 1000 гц. это в юнити. при этом с этой же мышью в кде не тормозят окна. что мне сделать с компизом?
<baronos[job]> Снести и поставить г3 )
<aronsx> может в кде распределение на процессоры разное?
<[Raiden]> как-то странно, что мышка вообще влияет
<aronsx> кстати. я бы поставил г3, одно но
<aronsx> сам в шоке
<baronos[job]> Кде тоже компиз юзает?
<aronsx> нет
<aronsx> кде не юзает компиз
<baronos[job]> Дык тогда сравнение про мышь не понятно
<aronsx> я просто в своей х7 менял скорость опроса. чуть потормаживает на 250гц и меньше всего на 125 гц. на тачпаде не тормозит вообще. видимо на тачпаде 100гц
<[Raiden]> я впервые такое слышу. Фиг знает. Хочешь -пиши на форум :)
<baronos[job]> )
<aronsx> я менял через оскар эдитор на компе с виндой и ставил в свой комп тестить. проблема именно в скорости опроса мыши
<aronsx> долго долбался, но причину нашел. решить бы ее теперь
<baronos[job]> На ланчпаде в баг репортах было какое то решение
<baronos[job]> Мышь какая?
<aronsx> не можешь поделиться ссылочкой?
<aronsx> a4tech x7 xl-740k
<baronos[job]> Я сейчас не дома, пиши че то типа slow move windows ubuntu compiz
<baronos[job]> Там конфиг какойто или хорг че то меняли не помню
<aronsx> ищу.
<aronsx> еще вопрос. почему не ставится dotnet 1.1 2.0 3.0 - выдает ошибку постоянно. пробовал разные версии wine. ставил через winetricks
<baronos[job]> Wine зло это раз, два переставь полностью, снеси .wine папку
<[Raiden]> пожалуй без текста ошибки кроме тог очто вайн -зло добавить нечего )
<dredix> не все проги идут через wine
<dredix> кто нить  ставил медиа томб?
<dredix> или minimdla
<baronos[job]> aronsx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/764330  тут вроде
<aronsx> текст ща пришлю. wine сносил раз 30 при установке разных версий. папку .wine и папку winetricks в .cache включительно
<baronos[job]> Уууу началось нлп по тв от партий))
<baronos[job]> Значит из другова места качай и ставь может помочь, мне помогало иногда
<shenmue> нлп =)
<baronos[job]> Я про дотнет
<baronos[job]> shenmue: агитация как то не корректно в отличии от нлп))
<aronsx> http://s05.radikal.ru/i178/1111/b7/2310cf1c62ad.png можно ли в г3 сделать чтоб на верхней панели при развернутом окне были кнопки закрыть, развернуть, свернуть и меню?
<baronos[job]> aronsx: http://www.urbanterror.info/forums/topic/21844-howto-changing-mouse-polling-rate-on-ubuntu/ вот посмотри
<baronos[job]> aronsx: как в юнити чтоли?
<aronsx> да
<aronsx> я нашел только как вынести меню
<Anton2d> [Raiden], ты давал скриншот в 21:52, что там у тебя за просмотршик картинок, не Geeqie ?
<baronos[job]> Тригномеры не поймут))
<aronsx> то есть у окон убирается меню и появляется на панели, куда я добавил апплет
<baronos[job]> Так незя тут делать.
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: у меня сча 20.52
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> у меня 23:52
<Anton2d> Следовательно в ... эмм...
<Anton2d> в 18:51 дело было ;)
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: а .. с эффектом все окна. Нету там просмотрщика. файловый менеджер с  превью и хромиум ещё открыт с линком на картинку
<[Raiden]> просмотрщик у меня в данный момент gwenview
<Anton2d> Сверху по центру, это кто ?
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: dplphin файловый менеджер кде
<[Raiden]> dolphin*
<Anton2d> Во блин, я его конечно знаю..., но не знал что он может так картинки показывать, зачёт.
<aronsx> baronos[job], настройка скорости опроса будет записана в мышь? или только в системе? и будет ли это влиять на игры?
<baronos[job]> aronsx: я не знаю, у меня этих проблем не было. По тести, потом скажешь что да как, если поможет то линк сохраню
<Anton2d> Наутилусу есть чему поучиться, у долфина оказывается. Такую бы функцию в него вкорячили, цены бы небыло.
<baronos[job]> Марлин попробуй
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: В наутилусе последнем ест ьпревью, в отдельном окне, в убунте вроде надо доставлять
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: http://itmages.ru/image/view/326723/ff7a1353
<baronos[job]> Sushi превью
<Anton2d> [Raiden], офигенно удобно сделано, хочу также на наутилусе в 10.10... губозакатывательной машинки нету.
<[Raiden]> в кедах непомук ещё есть, допустим могу выделить рыжие картинки и поставить тэг рыжий. И в панели поиска в делфьине будет поиск по такому тегу
<[Raiden]> так что я незнаю можно ли наутилус вообще с ним сравнивать :)
<baronos[job]> Мне нравилось в наутилусе 11.04 мышь на звук. файлы и он проигрывает музыку)
<Anton2d> Да, вещь. На гноме пользуюсь Geeqie - так это всё ест про сортировку, но навикация по каталогам  -жопа...
<baronos[job]> В марлине тоже по цветным иегам есть фича
<baronos[job]> Т*
<Anton2d> Превью фоток это реально нужная и удобная вешь, особо для тех кто с фотками работает. Сколько искал нормальных просмотрщиков под гном не нашёл, у всех какито недолделки, глюки, кривизна.
<baronos[job]> Вот если бы слелать отображение иконок в долфине иконок гнома а не кде я бы марлин не ждал)
<Anton2d> А что там с иконками ?
<[Raiden]> когда качаешь мног о всего или тебе передают , для разбора помойки превью не лишнее. А кому лишнее - просто эта боковая панель отключается
<baronos[job]> В гноме долфин показыаает кде иконки
<Anton2d> ааа.... ну понятно, я даже не пробовал его на гном вкорячивать, хотя мысль интересная.
<[Raiden]> Вот правильный путь к хорошему интерфейсу - нужно - включил, не нужно - выключил. А путь гнома - не нужно -выпилил.
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos[job]> )
<Anton2d> Да тебя послушать и скрины посмотреть, так нужно срочно гном сносить... неее мы еще помучаемся ;)
<NiteNik1> d
<[Raiden]> Ну можете не слушать. )
<baronos[job]> Зачем мучится, ставь кеды и радуйся)
<NiteNik1> в чем текст верстать в убунте?
<[Raiden]> ты очень сложно вопрос задал.
<NiteNik1> подскадите чтонибудь
<NiteNik1> лучше DW
<aronsx> baronos[job] все робит
<aronsx> можешь сохранять линк
<[Raiden]> врайтер из либреофиса чем тебе не верстальщик :)
<Anton2d> ;)
<baronos[job]> aronsx: замечательно)
<aronsx> baronos[job] но вот как будет себя мышка вести в играх? мне для кс надо 1000гц)
<aronsx> видимо кроме тестов ответ больше взять негде)
<aronsx> baronos[job]: спасибо за помошь!
<aronsx> теперь буду добать мозг с вайном
<aronsx> все же линуксоидам нервов не занимать
<baronos[job]> aronsx: скачай из другова тсточника дотнет и попробкй поставить, еще плпробуй совместимость поменять
<baronos[job]> Ооо охотники за привидениями идут)))
<Nineain> i/wc
<Nineain> sorry
<baronos[job]> Туалет не тут))
<aronsx> baronos[job] а где еще можно скачать дот нет для вайна?
<aronsx> тупо гуглить? или в вайне можно как то?
<baronos[job]> aronsx: с мс скачай, или гугли. А то вайн может косячно качать или еще че нить)
<aronsx> ну я пробовал удалять раз по 10 из кеша. и качал заново. ставился дот нет 1.1-3.0 только в линукс минт катя на вайн 1.2.2
<aronsx> только мне минт не понравился - снес и поставил убунту 11.10
<baronos[job]> А вообще что ты хочешь запустить?
<aronsx> два мира 2 и лайнейдж 2
<baronos[job]> Честно, не надо с вайном мучатся, ставь соседнюю злоось и ребут поиграл надоело ребут и ты в убунту.
<aronsx> кс запускается и без дот нет
<Intrpt> а в виртуалке не вариант?
<aronsx> не вариант
<baronos[job]> Неа
<aronsx> злоось стоит на другом жестком
<aronsx> я хочу все в убунту настроить
<aronsx> дело принципа. ды и винда глаза режет
<aronsx> просто линух такая ос - все под себя можно настроить
<Intrpt> т.е. линейку не запустить в виртуалке? Не верю.. Сам держу бокс для работы, т.к. не всё в вайне идёт. Чем виртуалка не выход и тут?
<baronos[job]> Поверь, ну это месяц потом надоест, и или ты перейдешь в винду или убунту излечит от онлайн гейм зависимости
<aronsx> у меня нет зависимости) не играл с июня месяца в ла2. просто если запущу эти 2 игры в линухе - сожгу все диски с виндой
<Intrpt> от онлайн гейм зависимости лечит девушка, либо возраст.. =) Ну ни как не ос.
<aronsx> мне линух ковырять и настраивать интереснее чем играть
<baronos[job]> Девушка меня излечила от игровых автоматов)
<aronsx> как обновить приложение через консоль?
<Intrpt> на сайте вайна смотрел по линейке инфо? Я так в своё время мучался с ив-онлайн, когда они забили на линукс версию.
<aronsx> смарел
<baronos[job]> У нас на форуме есть решение запуска ла2
<aronsx> больше проблем у меня с два мира2
<Intrpt> baronos[job]: оО, лудоман в прошлом? Девушке памятник и медаль.
<kyshtynbai> Конно.
<aronsx> я из за девушки 3 года не играл. а щщас мозг е**т
<baronos[job]> Intrpt: было дело, и технику из дома в ломбард таскал, а ей цены нет за то что отвлекла и избавила от этого)
<Intrpt> странные проблемы.. У меня и жена, и игры, и всё вполне совместимо. =))
<baronos[job]> Институт, бухло, квн, и автоматы в начале 2000 это ппц был)))
<Intrpt>  baronos[job]: был у меня друг один, так тот в казино таскал технику =)) Я был против, но с ним было весело. Его так же девушка вытянула.
<baronos[job]> Я знаю у меня тоже такие друзья были и мы вместе таскали))
<aronsx> так как обновить приложение через консоль?
<aronsx> фф надо обновить
<baronos[job]> 8 хочешь?))
<aronsx> нет. 11
<baronos[job]> Скачай так ты не обновишь его
<baronos[job]> И запускай, создай ярлык воткни его в аппликатион и все
<aronsx> у меня 10 стоит найтли
<aronsx> вышел сегодня 11 найтли
<aronsx> хы
<aronsx> ща обновлю
<aronsx> у тебя какой браузер?
<baronos[job]> Хром 17
<aronsx> тож тестовый?
<baronos[job]> У меня гугло зависимость))
<baronos[job]> Девелопер сборка
<aronsx> хром меня разочаровал
<aronsx> фф круче настоить можно
<aronsx> у меня днс гугловский прописан)
<baronos[job]> Мне минимализм нравится, и всего 2 расширения, и работает прекрасно, и флеш и все остальное)
<aronsx> =)
<aronsx> для меня хром как винда - что дали то и ешь. ниче не настроить-привыкать тока. мне надо чтоб все настраивалось
<aronsx> хотя благодаря хрому я знаю пароль от вк своей девушки)
<baronos[job]> Я не вредный, у меня 64бит гш и никаких лагов и броблем)
<baronos[job]> П*
<aronsx> гном шел?
<baronos[job]> Ага
<aronsx> я смарел гном шелл. расширения там замучаешься тыкать. и нет панельки открытых окон
<aronsx> как то там все урезано
<baronos[job]> Гш по дефолту, только одно расширение использую
<baronos[job]> Ща коньки воткну дня няшества и отлично будет)
<Intrpt>  baronos[job]: только 2 расширения в хроме? оО У меня стандарт из семи. =)
<baronos[job]> Intrpt: adblock speeddial 2 и все а что еще нужно?)
<Intrpt> (08:45:14 PM) aronsx: для меня хром как винда - что дали то и ешь. **блюдо от шефповара можно даже не солить* =))
<baronos[job]> Intrpt: +1
<aronsx> фф с некоторых пор мне нравится больше. быстрее и стабильнее
<Intrpt> baronos[job]: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25633724/ext.png
<aronsx> скоро планетариум поработит мир
<Nor8>  aronsx: Это плугином пароль узнал или тупо галочку не снял с "запоминать пароли"?
<aronsx> у девченки на комне в ее хроме пароль запомнен)
<kyshtynbai> Кто-нибудь когда-нибудь юзал такую штуку: на ноутбучгной матрице 1 рабочий стол, на подключёном монитеоре - другой? Чем это достигается?
<Intrpt> правильной настройков вывода изображения. В нвидиа элементарно.
<aronsx> я так понимаю владельцы карточек ати обречены на танцы с бубном в линуксе?
<baronos[job]> Intrpt: сессион манагер это сохраняет вкладки после выкл. хрома?
<Intrpt>  baronos[job]: нет, это сохраняет текущие вкладки.. Когда ты хочешь.. Открыл поиск гугла, 15+страниц, сохранил, позакрывал и сидишь дальше.
<Intrpt>  baronos[job]: ну и после выкл и вкл они там тоже есть.. =)
<aronsx> хы.
<aronsx> baronos[job]: не хочешь поюзать фф?
<[Raiden]> откртытый драйвер для радеона возможно лучше чем нуво для нвидии
<baronos[job]> Понятно, это мне не нужно, а турн лайт делает черный фон?
<Intrpt>  baronos[job]: да, для ютуба, например, удобно
<baronos[job]> aronsx: упаси боже)
<aronsx> чего так?
<aronsx> про линукс тоже все так говорят, а поставишь - глаз радует
<setevoy> всем ку
<aronsx> рейден юзает фф и не жалуется
<Intrpt> хром для серфинга, хромиум для работы, фф для балласта висит =))
<setevoy> народ, а убунта где-то ведет логи вайна? только поставил систему - а вайн вообще ничего не запускает
<aronsx> как я тя понимаю)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хорошая шутка про драйвер )))
<[Raiden]> так себя вайн и должен вести :)
<aronsx> что ты хочешь запустить?
<Intrpt> setevoy: ну вайн надо ещё минимально настроить хотя бы
<aronsx> setevoy http://ubuntu-wine.ucoz.ru/
<baronos[job]> Он меня бесит, там нет перевода страниц, надо тысячу дополнений и он не няшный)
<[Raiden]> setevoy: запускай с консоли, будет вывод на экран. Лога вроде нет.
<baronos[job]> И вообще я гугломан)
<aronsx> хы. дык можно поставить гугл тулбар с твоим няшным перевдом)
<baronos[job]> Фуф тулбар, когда полноценный хром)
<aronsx> ))
<aronsx> ну на вкус и цвет фломастеры разные
<aronsx> baronos[job]у тебя хромиум dev-m?
<[Raiden]> у меня на тулбаре закладок папка с линками на гугловые сервисы. Полуается выпадающий список\меню
<[Raiden]> тулбары не нужны
<aronsx> гугл тулбар просто добавляет сервисы гугловые, такие как перевод, закладки, страница с частоиспользуемым, сам тулбар можно убрать
<baronos[job]> aronsx: chrome-dev 17...
<aronsx> дай репозиторий
<baronos[job]> aronsx: качай http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<baronos[job]> От браузера батарея нагрелась))
<Nor8> baronos[job]: Так тебе отопление не нужно, батарея от браузера греется )))
<baronos[job]> Nor8: ахаха типа того)))
<aronsx> baronos[job]спс. ща потестим
<User304[web]> может кто подсказать есть смысл ставить ubuntu server вместо роутера на 50 компов? будет инет быстрее работать? если сервак поднять?
<aronsx> опера когда то был топовым браузером. щас он топовый только на телефонах
<baronos[job]> aronsx: на дройде лучше стандартного ничего нет)
<aronsx> мб мб. как посмареть. на дройде без оперы не настроить прокси)
<baronos[job]> Для этого терминал есть гыы)
<kyshtynbai> Опера единственгный нормальный браузер, тролл модн он
<kyshtynbai> А впрочем, на вкус и цветю
<kyshtynbai> *.
 * baronos[job] что то мы не по теме канала))
<User932[web]> подскажите пожалуйста вот я ставлю ubontu 11.10 кодировку дисков выбрал и последующей установки требует отключить /cdrom как это сделать?
<User932[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<User932[web]> ![ATI/nVidia/etc]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ATI/nVidia/etc]'
<User932[web]> ![ATI/nVidia/etc] как отключить /cdrom
<baronos[job]> Образ качал откуда? Контрольную сумму сверял?
<User932[web]> !search как отключить /cdrom
<ubuntuhelp> Found: etiquette, tor-gpg, doesn't work, hostmask, firewall, pulse, winkey, marazm, lshw, nero
<User932[web]> образ с этого сайта)
<User932[web]> в смысле) чот не догнал какую контрольную сумму?
<baronos[job]> !md5
<ubuntuhelp> MD5 — 128-битный алгоритм хеширования. Часто используется для проверки подлинности файла. Как проверить скачанный ISO файл см. на http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto и http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<User932[web]> не фига из этого не понял :D
<User932[web]> все на анг а я с ним не алле
<baronos[job]> Не должен ни какого диска при установки просить выключать, если только в конце установки попросит удалить диск из сдрома
<User932[web]> а диска нет я же с образа вот когда выбераешь кодировку дисков ну тоесть на подкачку один и один для систему ставлю журналируемая ext4 вроде.. а потом как выходить выберете ваше расположение на карте и выдает для проверки или вроде смены
<User932[web]> так то я автозапуск cdrom уже давно потушил но все равно..
<baronos[job]> На систему / выбираешь?
<User932[web]> да.. можно попробовать /home
<Sonmeleon> проверка связи
<baronos[job]> Че то я не догоняю карта поясов чтоли?
<Sonmeleon> о, работает! всем привет. есть вопрос, кому-нибудь удалось установить игру Limbo на Ubuntu 11.10?
<User932[web]> да всмысле местонахождение на карте "город"
<baronos[job]> О_о
<baronos[job]> По дефолту москва вроде должна стоять
<User932[web]> ну да стоит и так но я ставлю свой :) я ж не с москвы)
<baronos[job]> А инет работает в этот момент?
<User932[web]> да.. и спокойно вхожу в мазиллу но все на английском так как русский доступен только в конце установки и то когда полностью установлю а так только выбор русского.
<baronos[job]> Это, грузись с лайф, скачивай тимвивер я зайду гляну что там за проблема
<User932[web]> окей) а как понять то с лайф?)
<baronos[job]> С дискп грузись и выбирац попробовать убунту
<User932[web]> так у меня образ )
<baronos[job]> ты из винды что ли ставишь с образа который в виртуалке?
<User932[web]> да я ас на 7 ставлю с винды.. образ тут качал)
<User932[web]> щас*
<baronos[job]> Ты образ на флешку или болванку запихай сначала
<Sonmeleon> пожалуйста, скажите как вернуть Pidgin в апплет уведомлений?
<baronos[job]> Sonmeleon: юнити стоит, и тебе его в конверт или можно в настройка поставить отображать в лотке всегда
<Sonmeleon> Да, стоит юнити, в конверт обратно хочу закинуть...
<Sonmeleon> а отобожать в лотке всегда это как? можно скриншот, если не трудно?
<baronos[job]> Открой настройки пиджина
<User932[web]> можно как то без флехи или сд вот например через UNetbootin  прям на жискарь и поехали как я и делаю щас
<baronos[job]> Ууу ставь так, есть статьи в инете читай мучайся.
<baronos[job]> Там в грабе его монтировать и ставить это ппц помоему
<User932[web]> подкинешь ссылочку? ;) да я бы и мог на флеху но потом там еще какую то прогу запускать мороки столько так то вроде проще но вот еслиб не /cdrom
<baronos[job]> Через wubi запихай на флеху.
<User932[web]> секунду я тут где то статью видал.. чуть позже буду отвечать пока поищу :) спасибо)
<Sonmeleon> в настройках в модулях нашёл модуль обновлений, включил, эффекта 0
<baronos[job]> User932[web]: http://www.opennet.ru/base/sys/ondisk_ubuntu_update.txt.html
<baronos[job]> Sonmeleon: открой сам клиент, выбери настройки там в первом пункте будет про лоток написанно
<baronos[job]> И стоит ли так страдать с бут-груб установкой
<baronos[job]> И то надо будет альтернейт качать хехе)
<User932[web]> ну а как по твоему я запихаю на флеху через wubi так.. а что дальше?:)
<User932[web]> допустим уже запихал.)
<baronos[job]> Ты http://www.opennet.ru/base/sys/ondisk_ubuntu_update.txt.html это прочитал?
<baronos[job]> !wubi
<ubuntuhelp> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<User932[web]> имея  на борту линукс, а не виндовс а у меня то 7)
<baronos[job]> Не понял
<amarovita> Вуби - зло, ext поверх ntfs тормозит сильно.
<User932[web]> ну в статье написано имея  на борту линукс, а не виндовс... :) а у меня то щас не какой не linux а виндовс 7 чтоб ее
<amarovita> То есть для тех, кто боится в омут с головой - вуби штука хорошая, но на мощных машинах. На нетбуках, например, мучительно
<baronos[job]> Читай как запихать образ на флеху
<User932[web]> да есть уже у меня и на флехе и на балванке давно.
<amarovita> User932[web]: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<baronos[job]> Че болванки нету рв кпкоц нить?
<baronos[job]> Твою заногу
<User932[web]> :D
<baronos[job]> А че мозг мучаешь
<User932[web]> ладно я сам разберусь :) не беде тя тревожить!)
<stolzus> User932[web]: ты чего хотел то? :)
<baronos[job]> Уже бы давно на убунту сидел
<baronos[job]> Опять мне кажется что это дмау)))
<User932[web]> <stolzus> хотел того что как выключить /cdrom :D емае уже 2 день парюсь :)
<stolzus> так люди становятся мемами. если у канала будет своя вики, дмэй туда попадёт
<baronos[job]> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<stolzus> User932[web]: в смысле "выключить"?
<User932[web]> ну при установке выдает необходимо отключить /cdrom для каких то там дейстивий толи для проверки дисков или чего то я не помню точно_
<amarovita> Может, просто перегрузиться хочет?
<stolzus> а вынуть если просто его?
<User932[web]> дисковод? на буке? :D  хотя все возможно.. но дело в том что если жму прикратить установку тут же выдает установка завершена неообходимо перезапустить пк перезапускаю и все по новой опять на английском и все устанавливать.
<amarovita> ээ
<stolzus> нет же. вынуть болванку
<baronos[job]> Пихай диск грузи попробовать бубен ставь тимвивер я погляжу на процесс
<User932[web]> давай завтра ок?)) у меня уже 2 ночи))) завтра попробую с диска)
<baronos[job]> да я завтра дома за компом буду
<User932[web]> :) ну тогда удачи) до завтра если что :)
<baronos[job]> Бб
<baronos[job]> Кошмар)
<baronos[job]> И с чем юзер пожаловал?
<BlancoD> чёто у меня на 11.10 компиз сам переодически перезапускается ни с того ни с сего, а может и не компиз а юнити. непойму
<BlancoD> и всё бы ничего, но после такого саморестарта компиза cairo-dock вышибает
<BlancoD> приходится заново запускать
<BlancoD> выглядит это типа: картинка на секундочку исчезает, потом появляется заново но уже без юнити и без гнома, а затем всё как будто заново запускается
<baronos[job]> Это че то инное от чего и гш и юнити летает, но в гш с доп репами это исчезло.
<BlancoD> а гш это что?
<baronos[job]> Гном3 гном шелл
<BlancoD> значит я не один такой?
<BlancoD> на форуме обсуждалось?
<baronos[job]> Один))
<BlancoD> блинжеш
<baronos[job]> У меня больше не летает)
<baronos[job]> Я снес юнити компиз метасити поставил гш с доп репами))
<baronos[job]> Ну и муттер для гш)
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos[job]> Кстати и в виртуалке 12.04 не летает)
<amarovita> Это как-бы вроде драйвер от иксов летает
<BlancoD> 12.04? какой ещё 12.04?
<amarovita> 12.04 ставить рано =) Надо ждать до 3й альфы =)
<baronos[job]> Дейли сборка даже не альфа убунту 12.04
<[Raiden]> может летает именно компиз. Есть 1 маленький ньюанс.The latest release of Compiz is 0.8.6.
<BlancoD> baronos[job]: в ней есть что интересного?
<baronos[job]> BlancoD: неа
<aronsx> baronos[job]. хы. как мышку сделал - оформление окна стало слетать
<aronsx> х сервер перегружать надо
<aronsx> че делатЬ
<baronos[job]> Боже мой)
<aronsx> как эдварт руки - бубны
<aronsx> эдвард*
<aronsx> есть идеи?
<BlancoD> только радикальные
<baronos[job]> Какая видюха?
<amarovita> Сожет, просто перегрузиться? =)
<amarovita> Может*
<amarovita> Или в консоли sudo service lightdm restart
<baronos[job]> Нвидию можно хконфиг сделать попробовать потом если слетит дм запустить и загрузится
<amarovita> Какая-то битва за uptime
<aronsx> nvidia 320m
<aronsx> релогаться все время не вариант
<[Raiden]> у чела компиз вылетает время о твремени, причем тут хконфиг
<baronos[job]> А мне нравится че зюганов говорит, все то что я хотел бы видеть в россии)
<BlancoD> baronos[job]: говорить они все умеют.
<[Raiden]> Работа у него такая. Деньги хорошие получает, за то , что говорит
<amarovita> А Зюганов под Убунтой, да?
<kunni> Всем здравствуйте! Посоветуйте виртуальную машину под убунтой. Главное требование - минимум потребляемых ресурсов компа. Сейчас стоит виртуал-бокс, если на венду поставить касперского (это одно из условий использования) - все ресурсы уходят на машину. ЕÑ
<[Raiden]> )
<aronsx> http://s017.radikal.ru/i410/1111/0c/6f0cb736dd1e.jpg
<amarovita> Даже как-то прям сочувствую
<baronos[job]> Ник ниче такой)
<stolzus> amarovita: под убунтой Явлинский. у него стабильно 1% :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> А Явлинский в яблоке ещё?
<[Raiden]> я не слежу
<baronos[job]> Яблоко на яблоке должно быть
<stolzus> вроде да
<aronsx> когда снимаю чек с оформления окна - все зависат и приходится релогаться
<BlancoD> aronsx: Ctrl+Alt+F1 > DISPLAY=:0 unity --replace
<BlancoD> aronsx: Ctrl+Alt+F1 > DISPLAY=:0 unity --replace &
<BlancoD> если не ошибаюсь
<aronsx> что это даст?
<BlancoD> в место юнити то что тебе нужно
<BlancoD> aronsx: это запустит оболочку заново
<aronsx> без выгрузки запущенных процессов?
<BlancoD> да
<aronsx> эх. пробую
<BlancoD> это конечно если не можешь из терминала нормально запустить
<BlancoD> я помню когда у меня совсем слетал файловый менеджер я терминалом не мог воспользоваться
<BlancoD> приходилось из консоли
<bosyi> доброго здоровя!
<baronos[job]> Спс)
<aronsx> вот борода
<BlancoD> aronsx: попробовал?
<bosyi> vbox usb не видет( пользователь в группу  vboxusers добавлен. в чем трабла?
<aronsx> ога. в итоге релогнул лайтдм, так как все повисло
<baronos[job]> Ставь екстеншн длчя юсб
<baronos[job]> Для*
<BlancoD> bosyi: включаем себя в группу vboxusers
<BlancoD> далее sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<BlancoD> проверяем права доступа этой группы к файлу /dev/vboxdrv
<BlancoD>  
<BlancoD> ребутаемся
<BlancoD>  
<BlancoD> далее читаем http://pomka.blogspot.com/2007/11/virtualbox-usb.html
<BlancoD> если не помогает, проверяем права доступа на /proc/bus/usb + на все, что надодится внутри
<BlancoD> ой
<BlancoD> прошу прощения, за лишние переносы
<Intrpt> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads оттуда экстеншн и всё ок будет
<[Raiden]> хотите стабильности если, берите хфце или кде или гном3 фолбэк. компиз - если можете, соберите себе 0.8.6
<bosyi> спасибо. буду щас делать
<[Raiden]> во всех 3 перечисле нных средах им можно пользоваться
<baronos[job]> С оф сайта качай, и ставь и будет видеть и подключать
<BlancoD> xfce приятная штука, поставил бы себе еслиб уже не стоял юнити
<bosyi> а если екстенсенши ставил через саму прогу?
<aronsx> BlancoD поставь. в чем проблема?
<baronos[job]> Через вбокс ставь
<BlancoD> aronsx: опять настроек кучу крутить. лень просто, но очень хочется =))
<aronsx> BlancoD sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<baronos[job]> Если ошибка отруби все ос запущенные должно помочь
<baronos[job]> Жуть)
<BlancoD> aronsx: и что, встанет полноценный xfce?
<aronsx> да, вполне
<aronsx> как будто поставил хубунту
<aronsx> так же можно поставить кде
<BlancoD> aronsx: а на уже настроенную среду не повлияет никак?
<aronsx> нет
<aronsx> будешь в лайтдм выбирать при входе какую среду загрузить, если не стоит автологин
<[Raiden]> оформление загрузки изменитя только
<BlancoD> aronsx: дофига пакетов однако =0http://itmages.ru/image/view/326846/a64c4df6
<aronsx> не
<stolzus> да, Райден прав :) будет крыска, вместо бубна :)
<aronsx> имеешь в виду лого запуска?
<aronsx> ага)
<aronsx> BlancoD у тебя поставится полноценная рабочая среда со всеми ее стандартными прогами
<[Raiden]> Да можете не ставить, я просто изввестный гном3\юнити ненавистник , мог и лишнее сказать :) Короче сами думайте.
<stolzus> потом удалишь их
<BlancoD> кстати а что там за "предлагаемые пакеты" и "рекомендуемые пакеты"? он их поставит или только предлагает?
<aronsx> BlancoD поставит
<stolzus> да он много чего поставит, потом удалишь :)
<[Raiden]> Можно посмотреть попробовать ~/.xsession-errors может там что-то было по поводу падения компиза или юнити.
<BlancoD> stolzus: если нормально встанет не удалю =)
<stolzus> не, я про лишние проги
<stolzus> я сам на хубунту с 11.04 сижу :)
<aronsx> я так из под убунты юзал кде
<[Raiden]> А.. вот почему ты меня поддержал. :)
<baronos[job]> Кде классная штука, ставте ее.
<stolzus> не. ты был действительно прав :)
<[Raiden]> )
<BlancoD> [Raiden]: .xsession-errors постоянно тайлится какими-то ошибками... это нужно ловить момент
<baronos[job]> И проблем не будет с компизами, воткнете панель наверх вниз док, значок меню на убунту
<BlancoD> меня единственное в unity подкупает меню которое интегрируется в панель наверху
<aronsx> я так и делал..
<baronos[job]> Рабочий стол сделайте как на гном/юнити и все, вообщем я за кде)
<BlancoD> вот если бы можно было такое меню куда-нибудь ещё запихнуть, например в xfce, вот было бы счастьсе
<aronsx> воот. оно меня и влечет в зло рабочую среду
<BlancoD> *счастье
<aronsx> ++++
<aronsx> жаль мало настроек у юнити. нанельку бы вниз тыкнуть стандартную аля вин 7 и на верхнюю панель апплетов натыкать..
<aronsx> был бы экстаз полный
<baronos[job]> Меню в кде можно типа классическое поставить и от юнити почти не отличить, кде всем)
<aronsx> не
<BlancoD> aronsx: а я вообще панельку убрал, в место неё вниз поставил cairo-dock
<BlancoD> aronsx: оч удобно
<aronsx> фууу. ставил я кайродок
<aronsx> снес через 10 минут
<aronsx> есть рабочая среда кайро док
<BlancoD> aronsx: не настоил значит =)
<aronsx> лабуда еще та
<baronos[job]> А я буду наслаждаться гном 3))
<aronsx> 10 минут и настраивал
<aronsx> а реально ли на 11310 поставить г3?
<aronsx> 11,10*
<BlancoD> всё xfce встал, пойду ребутнусь в неё
<baronos[job]> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Intrpt> оО, itmages сделали нормальное расширение для 11.10, даже лучше, чем было
<aronsx> baronos[job] гш не то
<baronos[job]> Гш это оболочка
<baronos[job]> От г3
<aronsx> там настраивать панельки нельзя
<BlancoD> при загрузки был выбор "среда xfce" и "среда xubuntu" выбрал первое
<aronsx> и как?
<baronos[job]> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing потом эти два репоз первы gnome-team в описании второй rico testing
<baronos[job]> И все)
<BlancoD> aronsx: да вроде всё встало норм
<aronsx> и будет г3?
<[Raiden]> ГШ кстати может быть менее падучий, чем юнити. Или в зависимости до видеокарты\дров :)
<baronos[job]> Да, и сначала установи гш команду я давал
<aronsx> стоит уже
<baronos[job]> И теперь два реп и апгрейд потос дистр апгрейд и релогин в гном
<baronos[job]> Потом*
<aronsx> не оч понял
<baronos[job]> Ссылку на ланчпад давал там репозитории
<aronsx> ppa:ricotz/testing ?
<baronos[job]> sudo apt-add-repository ppa тут репа от туда
<aronsx> эт я в курсе
<[Raiden]> в тестинге разрабатываемый ГШ
<[Raiden]> baronos[job]: торопится
<baronos[job]> Ну ставь их, и там в описании еще один есть gnome3-team его тоже
<[Raiden]> в убунте и так ГШ 3.2.1 это амый последний релиз
<baronos[job]> [Raiden]: там баги исправлены многие
<[Raiden]> ну ладно
<baronos[job]> А в конце модет потребоваться sudo apt-get -f install
<baronos[job]> Только две репы эти а то eog запускаться не будет)))
<baronos[job]> Либреофис у вас 3.4 версии?
<baronos[job]> Или там опенофис стоит я чет запамятовал)
<bosyi> спасибо за usb в vbox. теперь работает
<BlancoD> что-то я не пойму, компиз в xfce не работает?
<[Raiden]> Установлен: 1:3.4.3-3ubuntu2
<BlancoD> в смысле не должен работать или можно заставить?
<baronos[job]> А и это вот я не тестил, но однажды было что после этих реп если ставить дополнения они не будут работать
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: по идее можно. На ютубе полно хфце\компизов
<aronsx> baronos[job] стоит гш. добавил 2 репа. теперь просто обновиться?
<baronos[job]> Ага
<aronsx> помолимся рандому)
<baronos[job]> Если в конце останется пакет через терминал sudo apt-get -f install
<aronsx> какой пакет останется?
<baronos[job]> Карибоу вроде, не помню
<aronsx> в апдейтере?
<baronos[job]> Ага
<aronsx> ок
<baronos[job]> Гады блютуз прикрутили к гш((
<stolzus> это всегда так. сраные зависимости
<staff_nowa> всем привет, ребята помогите обновился на ubuntu 11.10 и моей wlan0 нету больше, intel wi-fi 5100
<staff_nowa> :(
<baronos[job]> Ага
<staff_nowa> как теперь восстановить её в систему
<bosyi> ищу но не знаю как правильно загуглить.. как сделать кнопку запуска на отдельную виртуальную машину?
<baronos[job]> Если в гш удалить метасити с ним удалится гном-фаллбэк))
<[Raiden]> если поставить пакет gnome-session-fallback , будет  без ГШ
<baronos[job]> )
<[Raiden]> благодаря проекту ГНОМ и Каноникал. Из гном2 получилось юнити, фоллбэк, ГШ и ещё возможно форк Mate будет жить.
<[Raiden]> всё это в общем навело паники - если без мата.
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos[job]> ну да)
<andrex> staff_nowa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/842007
<baronos[job]> И только кде гордый курит в сторонке и ржет)
<[Raiden]> он уже пережил это, а до новых сотрясений пока не дожил
<baronos[job]> С 5 кде чую начнется)
<[Raiden]> скорее всего
<baronos[job]> Хмм, то все притихли, и поперли юзеры с мега вопросами, юзеры ушли, появились мастадонты линукс. Подозрительно))
<aronsx> эээ. разбавить молчание?
<Sergey_IT> в конце 2012 все сравняются
<baronos[job]> Ждемс 2012)
<staff_nowa> staff_nowa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/842007 там решения нету
<aronsx> воткнул наушники в ноут посмареть фильмец. звук поспроизводится и на динамиках и на наушниках. че за лабуда?
<staff_nowa> смысл что ты меня туда посла
<staff_nowa> смысл что ты меня туда послал
<andrex> staff_nowa: ну ты там отметься, чем больше человек наберётся тем быстрее решат эту проблему
<aronsx> че делать со звуком?
<staff_nowa> мне не даёт под рут chrome запустить
<bosyi> в том что бы ты понял что решения нету
<staff_nowa> sudo apport-collect 842007
<staff_nowa> can't open with root
<staff_nowa> как исправить, чтобы я мог там отметится
<staff_nowa> ?
<andrex> ну всё правильно, ибо нефиг
<baronos[job]> Зарегайся
<[Raiden]> без судо никак?
<andrex> хром и без рута пускатся должен, а на ланчпаде регится нужно
<staff_nowa> vasilij@WS-2:~/.cache/apport$ apport-collect 842007
<staff_nowa> ERROR: connecting to Launchpad failed: [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/home/vasilij/.launchpadlib'
<staff_nowa> You can reset the credentials by removing the file "/home/vasilij/.cache/apport/launchpad.credentials"
<staff_nowa> так логи там какие-то нужны
<staff_nowa> вот и пытаюсь запустить
<User824[web]> всем привет)
<bosyi> это не обязательно
<User824[web]> подскажите одну команду... как текущий каталог узнать?)
<staff_nowa> pwd
<User824[web]> спс!)
<staff_nowa> да не за что ;)
<[Raiden]> alias гдея=
<[Raiden]> )
<User824[web]> а список файлов?)
<User824[web]> как глянуть
<User824[web]> в текущем каталоге
<baronos[job]> Dir
<bosyi> ls
<baronos[job]> Ls
<User824[web]> спс)
<[Raiden]> User824[web]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=79579.0
<Sergey_IT> User824[web], запусти эксплорер
<andrex> staff_nowa: иу sudo rm /home/vasilij/.cache/apport/launchpad.credentials
<baronos[job]> aronsx: установилось?)
<User824[web]> о то что нужно))
<go8765> [Raiden], смотрел паралельную закачку в qtorrent?
<go8765> *привет
<[Raiden]> неа
<staff_nowa> <andrex> там пустая папка :D
<staff_nowa> блин пока не перезапустил пару раз pc всё было ок
<staff_nowa> обновил и на тебе
<staff_nowa> :D
<[Raiden]> пока только vuze  посмотрел. Он на яве и валится при доабвлении торента - возможно опен ява виновата
<andrex> staff_nowa: иу удали значит папку
<staff_nowa> удалил без толку
<staff_nowa> :)
<staff_nowa> а может попробывать пересобрать kernel
<staff_nowa> что на данный момент установлен
<staff_nowa> или не поможет
<staff_nowa> ?
<bosyi> можетт 3.1 поставить.?
<andrex> staff_nowa: попробуй с педыдущего запустится
<baronos[job]> Да 3.2 сразу
<bosyi> оно в стадии разработки?
<staff_nowa> старые кернел удалил убунту при обновлении
<staff_nowa> :(
<staff_nowa> ни одной кроме последней не осталось
<andrex> ну это странно уже и чё пункта типа предыдущие ос в граб нету?
<staff_nowa> :(
<staff_nowa> всегда было
<staff_nowa> а теперь нету
<staff_nowa> ай стоп
<staff_nowa> может спрятанно
<staff_nowa> иду перегружусь
<go8765> [Raiden], странно, потому что vuze это старый воин, который разве что апетит свой никак умерить не может....
<staff_nowa> и вернусь
<go8765> !зштп
<go8765> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<amarovita> +100500 =)
<staff_nowa> нет старый кернел не рабочий
<staff_nowa> :(
<staff_nowa> и что теперь делать
<staff_nowa> у меня дома wi-fi
<staff_nowa> а я им не могу пользоваться
<staff_nowa> :(
<andrex> просто там отмется хоть с какого компа, и хватит ентер в качестве знака припенания юзать
<staff_nowa> ;) ок, уже отметился, жду от них известий. Теперь без сети просто ужас :( а провод с собой не потоскаешь по комнатам и не дома :(
<bosyi> staff_nowa, если нужно вай фай, то ответ, правда неприятный, очевиден - откатываться на 11.04
<staff_nowa> вот о чём я и говорю. А Vodafone Mobile Connect будет на нём работать ?
<staff_nowa> придётся тогда его юзать пока не исправят
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cFcjB3_RsI
<stolzus> забавно. в г+ не скроллились сообщения в меню нотификации. отправил запрос. 5 минут, рефреш - всё заработало. я в шоке
<andrex> вот так и баг репортят многие, 4 отрепортились одного отправили а остальные откатились на педыдушюю ось, и почему так глючит бубунта иногда)
<baronos[job]> stolzus: гугл все для людей делает)
<staff_nowa> да тут чем больше напишет тем быстрее будутт исправлять, ну там статус стоит не очень важно....
<staff_nowa> без wi-fi это просто ужас а не notebook :(
<stolzus> [Raiden]: симпатично. только он включается ли без клавы?
<[Raiden]> stolzus: по идее должен, там достаточно мощная батарейка в нем, а с клавой оно ваще 16 часов пашет
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере с андройдом
<amarovita> stolzus: в г+ этот баг которую неделю то есть, то нет....
<stolzus> а, вот оно что
<stolzus> [Raiden]: но я не фанат планшетов :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:Медленный он какой то там
<[Raiden]> арм
<User572[web]> проверка
<Nor8> Андроид пошустрее будет
<[Raiden]> сча вышла нвидия тегра3, как они заявляют, в 2 раза быстрее
<[Raiden]> я думаю такие девайсы будут появляться, мб года чрез 3 ваще половину рынка займут нетбуков
<[Raiden]> возможно это будет началом эры заказа х86 :)
<[Raiden]> заката
<[Raiden]> а может и нет
<[Raiden]> тут фишка ещё в том, что выходит вин8 фор арм
<Nor8> Да ему давно пора закатиться, пора уже 128-бит выпускать.
<baronos[job]> С гш был бы симпотичней этот трансформер))
<[Raiden]> угу, гном классик на планшете отдыхает, вот в связке с клавной ок )
<[Raiden]> клавой*
<User572[web]> чето гном шел полный остой
<[Raiden]> На этом видео видно что ифейсы старые дял мелкого экрана с тачем не очень подходят. Как добавляеш ьклаву, то всё ок :)
<[Raiden]> для
<Nor8> И где же там хваленое юнити?
<[Raiden]> User572[web]: дай ему время. Посмотри расширения. Я спустя неделю еле-еле свалил с него :)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: видимо автор не любитель )  А в готовом виде они только с андройдом идут
<Nor8>  Так андроид не плох, даже очень. Ради интереса можно убунту, конечно, прикрутить, но она не готова для арма имхо.
<[Raiden]> я думаю это арм не готов для полноценной ос. Н ос каждой версией  эти процы всё быстрее.
<[Raiden]> короче поживем - увидим )
<[Raiden]> Я думаю перво время под вин8 арм софта будет не много. Тут есть некоторый шанс что-то поимть для каноникал.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты не забывай, что процы уровня арм еще некоторые пользуют и думают, что это норм )))
<[Raiden]> ну т у кого что-то вроде п3, пожалуй да )
<[Raiden]> арм даже повеселей, в тегре акселерация видео есть. По крайней мере пары форматов
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Согласно неофициальным и неподтверждённым сведениям, Windows 8 будет иметь поддержку 128-битной архитектуры процессоров
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вот так! А вы гном шелл, гном шелл ))))
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/619626/ - анонс тегры3
<[Raiden]> а работать оно где будет? :)
<User572[web]> кто знает нормальное руководство по настройки веб сервера?
<andrex> мне лично безразницы, хоть 256 битную, я на неё точно не пересяду, альфу попробовал, блеваться начал)
<andrex> !apache
<ubuntuhelp> LAMP является аббревиатурой для Linux-серверов Apache MySQL-PHP. За помощью в создании LAMP на Ubuntu, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=2814.0 http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=8265.0
<Sergey_IT> User572[web], веб сервера разные есть
<User572[web]> апач, хочу сервер арендовать и соответственно нужно настроить для хостинга
<andrex> fа не легче сразу хостинг купить
<stolzus> он хочет сам хостинг предоставлять
<stolzus> бизнесмен же
<User572[web]> нет, для своих сайтов
<andrex> бугага
<[Raiden]> User572[web]: если там убунта, пиши sudo tasksel , там выбераешь LAMP Server и ок. Собственно всё. Дальше уже по вкусу
<User572[web]> усебя на десктопе настраивал, но я думаю отличия должны быть
<[Raiden]> нет
<User572[web]> от продакшена
<User572[web]> доменные имена и айпиадреса прописывать
<User572[web]> почту настривать
<[Raiden]> ну это уже не вопрос по ос ) и не про установку апача...
<[Raiden]> читай его документацию или как другие ставят и что
<User572[web]> я и имел ввиду сервер для продакшена
<stolzus> да, это не вопрос из разряда: "парни, помогите, иксы упали"
<stolzus> тут самому разбираться надо. что и как
<[Raiden]> на продакшене стоит такой же линукс, только в основном без гуи и ядро собрано под серверные задачи
<[Raiden]> ну и часто не убунта
<[Raiden]> а центос например
<[Raiden]> хотя убунта тоже встречается. Знакомый есть , купил сайт какой-то , находится в штатах и крутится на 10.04
<[Raiden]> как пример
<User572[web]> вообще если кто знает как настроить, т.е. я арендую машину и надо полностью все настроить и объяснить,  соответственено не бесплатно
<[Raiden]> с днс только может какая возня будет. Но это уже не про апач
<User572[web]> да многие переходят на убунту сервер
<[Raiden]> как порегать доменное имя где-нить я думаю полно статей
<baronos[sleep]> Горланите, аж проснулся))))
<User572[web]> да это я знаю про регесстрацию
<stolzus> я так понял, что ты предлагаешь подзаработать, объясняя как настроить хостинг для своих сайтов
<User572[web]> суть в том что если машину арендовать, то тебе просто чистую дают и надо все настроить, почту апач и т.д., домены привезать и айпиадреса
<User572[web]> да, я арендую машину и ее надо настроить для хостинга сайтов и объяснить
<stolzus> я пас. тут днём завтра попробуй спросить именно в такой формулировке. вроде есть люди понимающие
<[Raiden]> да был кто-то. Но быстрее будет не тут
<stolzus> инк вроде кумекает, не?
<[Raiden]> не помню
<User572[web]> хотя можно найти кто занимается чисто настройкой и администрированием и договорится, сюда первый раз зашел, вот и спросил
<[Raiden]> User572[web]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=29883.0   , http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=25668.0
<[Raiden]> как-то так )
<User572[web]> статьи маленько не то
<Nor8>  Меня просто убивает, с какой скоростью в убунту выходят новые версии. ФФ уже как два дня отрелизился, а обновления все нет. Можно подумать, что безопасность в сети дело третьестепенное.
<andrex> ну подключи реп фф, должно прокатить, если конечно не подключён.
<[Raiden]> А должно?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я же дава ппа
<[Raiden]> мне вчера пришел
<Nor8> Написано, что и без ппа должно обновиться.
<User572[web]> скинь ппа для лисы
<User572[web]> у меня в 11.04 необновляется
<User572[web]> сегодня 3 ядро поставил
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10 will automatically upgrade to Firefox 8 at some  point in the coming days – no PPAs or downloads necessary.  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/firefox-8-officially-released/
<[Raiden]> ну да
<[Raiden]> вчера же говорю пришел
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: На 11.10?
<andrex> всем пока
<[Raiden]> а.. У меня другой ппа
<[Raiden]> 8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.2 0
<[Raiden]>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu/ oneiric/main amd64 Packages
<Nor8> Без ппа должны придти.
<[Raiden]> не
<[Raiden]> если только в 12.04 бету )
<Nor8> no PPAs or downloads necessary.
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], в 12.04 он исходно был
<[Raiden]> Ну или я чего-то незнаю.
<[Raiden]> исходно там дейлибилд мог быть
<[Raiden]> а то релиз
<[Raiden]> простите за точность
<[Raiden]> в том котоырй был пустым
<[Raiden]> ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa
<[Raiden]> возможно из этого ппа перекочует в тот. После теста.  Или они вообще не связаны
<Nor8> Связаны или нет, но здесь раньше выходит.
<Onkeltem> Ку
<Onkeltem> А че, теперь YouTube отказались от HTML5?
<Onkeltem> Чет опять флеш идет какой-то богомерзский
<[Raiden]> всегда и был флэш. хтмл5 включать надо
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<[Raiden]> у меня это глючит, я флэш предпочитаю )
<Onkeltem> так у меня как-то вроде по-умолчанию одно время работал, наоборот в настройках вырубал (
<Onkeltem> )
<BiBijke> Добрый вечер, подскажите пожалуйста, запускай Live CD с ubuntu с монитором Samsung все нормально, меняю монитор на Philips с картинкой творяца чудеса, ничего не видно кроме фона искаженного и вместо курсора сыши белый квадрат, это лечица?
<BiBijke> как заставить этот долбанный монитор от филипса работать под убунтой *?((
<[Raiden]> /etc/X11/xorg.conf если есть, покажи
<BiBijke> по умолчанию который в DEsktop CD идет
<BiBijke> я без установки запускаю
<BiBijke> конфиги не менял
<[Raiden]> ясно, незнаю
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: а как у тебя глючил?
<[Raiden]> внизу видо появляется черная мигающая полоса.
<[Raiden]> с флэшем всё ок
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: выяснил с чем было связано?
<[Raiden]> да и проц флэш не сильно грузит последний
<[Raiden]> нет, небыло необходимости
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: это ты про тот, скрин которго показывал, где сплошной снег? )
<Onkeltem> я про последний флеш )
<[Raiden]> последний это бета или релиз в твоем понимании?
<Onkeltem> бета
<[Raiden]> с последним релизом всё ок
<Onkeltem> ясн
<BiBijke> Ребят ну блин, у меня даже дебиан не запускаеца с етим моником, че за фигня етот филипс (
<[Raiden]> я сча пишу с монитора филипс
<Onkeltem> BiBijke: ну не меняй на Philips
<[Raiden]> 220cw9fb
<BiBijke> нужно настроить именно филипс, другого нет, просто интересно как монитор может влиять на вывод картинки такой кривой о_О
<Onkeltem> BiBijke: возможно твой монитор выдает какие-то кривые данные, когда его опрашивают
<Onkeltem> BiBijke: как это как? Режимы поддерживаемые, вот как
<Onkeltem> BiBijke: они его в лабе потестили на винде и успокоились.
<Onkeltem> BiBijke: тебе нужно узнать правильный режими руками выставить его
<BiBijke> режимы я вручную устатавливал, которые он поддерживает, картинка то четкая, но кривая )
<Onkeltem> ну воот, начинается. руками выставляет )
<BiBijke> я прописывал Modes в субсекции Display xorg.conf
<Onkeltem> значит так выставил?
<Onkeltem> а дефолты не работали?
<Onkeltem> (если ничего не выставлять)
<BiBijke> ну дык я потом вщял Live CD ubuntu 8 Ubuntu 9 Ubuntu 10 Debian 5 - 6
<BiBijke> и все они не запахали
<BiBijke> дефолты не работали
<BiBijke> 1 раз нормально загрузился
<BiBijke> каким то чудом
<[Raiden]> 1. гугли по модели монитора 2. если ничего нету,  попробуй опции загрузки другие типа вга или какие там в меню загрузки есть , либо используй альтернейт сд для установки + чтение про xorg.conf , Modeline и утилиту gtf
<Onkeltem> Постой. То есть ты, выставив руками режим, на дебиане таки смог запуститься?
<Onkeltem> лан, всё, работать надо
<BiBijke> на ubuntu 8.04 1 раз получилось
<BiBijke> просто у меня он стоял на компе с монитором самсунг и год работал нормально, я поменял монитор на филипс и все, комп умер...
<Onkeltem> BiBijke: драйвер vesa ставил в xorg.conf?
 * Onkeltem полагает, такое еще существует
<BiBijke> ставил
<BiBijke> такая же фигня все кривое
<Onkeltem> вот ведь..
<BiBijke> 1 раз прописал vga и целых 5 секунд он проработал
<Onkeltem> BiBijke: а ты уверен, что монитор вообще рабочий?
<BiBijke> да
<BiBijke> консоль то пашет
<BiBijke> тока кода иксы стартуют начинаеца
<[Raiden]> видимо мой овтет слишком сложный
<BiBijke> Raiden
<BiBijke> я ето уже все пробовал прост
<[Raiden]> как монитор называется
<BiBijke> Philips 170z
<BiBijke> *170s
<[Raiden]> в гугле очень много про линукс и этот моник. Но если ты уже пробовал всё, то мне нечего добавить
<[Raiden]> меняй моник. всеравно уг )
<BiBijke> ок ) поду еще гуглить...
<[Raiden]> там лди моделайны пишут и хсинк \всинк опции в секцию монитор. Я правда не пытался переводить, какая у них был апроблема.
<spainal> Доброе утро всем!
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-10
<User477[web]> всем доброй ночи, пытаюсь установить Ubuntu 10.04 c флешки, скачал образ, сделал флешку загрузочной (Система-Администрирование-создание загрузочного диска) в биос поставил загрузку с Removable Device, сохранил, перезагрузился, но с флешки не грузиÑ
<sig_wall> User477[web]: слишком длинная строка, просьба разбивать строки по 220 символов
<[Raiden]> в моем случае флешку надо выбрать в биосе где приоритет загрузки меняется
<[Raiden]> т.е. она там должна быть в списке
<[Raiden]> может не у всех так, не в курсе
<[Raiden]> используй сд\двд рв - 100% успеха :)
<User477[web]> cd-dvd конечно хорошо, только на руках нет, а в это время не продают, :) ,буду искать решение, спасибо.
<[Raiden]> unetbootin ещё создавалка флэшки есть. Если считаешь что в этом дело
<baronos[job]> Хао бледнолицие)
<baronos[job]> Ухх клип жесткач, русский размер - ангел дня)) гопники ликуют))
<Noob[13]> есть кто живаой?)
<Noob[13]> живой*
<Noob[13]> такая проблема Не удалось отключить разделы - установщик должен приминить изменение к разделам но не может этого сделать из - за невозможности отключения разделов на следующих точках подключения /cdrom пожалуйста закройте все приложения Ð
<baronos[job]> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<sharikoff> живоооой
<sharikoff> живоооой ой ой ой
<baronos[job]> Это прям как из фильма франкенштейн)
<sharikoff> http://milkeurofood.net/archives/346 секас?
<sharikoff> сам написал щас..
<sharikoff> скучно..
<Noob[13]> чо за день такой все летаю..:D
<baronos[job]> Это эволюция если летаешь
<Noob[13]> :D скорее всего у интернета.. в самый не подходящий момент отключился)
<baronos[job]> Разбей на две части текст своего обращения
<baronos[job]> sharikoff: это твой блог?)
<sharikoff> ну.. налапопам
<sharikoff> напополам
<sharikoff> или на троих.. уже не помню
<Noob[13]> недавно скачал Ubuntu записал на диск все как надо.. проверил диск с помощью программы.. но выдает ошибку при установке.. :) обидно.
<Noob[13]> до этого стоял уже Ubuntu)
<[Raiden]> попробуй в бутменю выбрать сразу установку или если так делал , сначала лайв
<[Raiden]> хз в общем, сам может софта наоткрывал
<[Raiden]> доброе утро
<baronos[job]> Доброе
<Noob[13]> я пробовал уже с флешки но не ставит таже ошибка что и с диска.. я видел вчера чел тоже спрашивал но он так точно и не описал и ему не помогли)) такая проблема Не удалось отключить разделы - установщик должен приминить изменение к разделам нÐ
<baronos[job]> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Noob[13]> щас погодь =]
<Noob[13]> Не удалось отключить разделы - установщик должен приминить изменение к разделам но не может этого сделать из - за невозможности отключения разделов
<Noob[13]>  на следующих точках подключения /cdrom пожалуйста закройте все приложения использующие эти точкт подключения.
<[Raiden]> Noob[13]: слей alternate , там текстовый установщик
<NoOova> Господа доброе утро!
<baronos[job]> Доброе
<baronos[job]> Если ты так же как вчера чел ставишь, то десктоп он не ставит, только алтернейт
<Noob[13]> как он ставил? я с диска так как я раньше уже ставил Ubuntu более ранее версии пробелм небыло.. начались они с верс 11.10 может так ток у меня
<baronos[job]> Ты грузишь попробовать убунту и там устанавливаешь?
<Noob[13]> нет. сразу когда идет отсчет и на esk меню там выбераю сразу инсталировать.. чтоб не ждать долго пока все запустится
<baronos[job]> Веб камера есть, подключена?
<Noob[13]> есть.. щас включу погодь.. только не чего что я поверх Mac'a ставлю думаю конфиктов быть не должно? так как комп Apple
<baronos[job]> Если юсб камера то отрубить лучше, а вот на мак я хз.
<baronos[job]> А чем мак не устраивает?
<Noob[13]> да не очень он по мне как то :) ты сам попользуйся))
<Noob[13]> пора на работу) позже зайду)
<baronos[job]> Заплатить 30-40 за мак и ставить бубна. Ппц не логично
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> убейся
<baronos[job]> Тогда уж продать мак и купить пк и деньги останутся)))
<SAPetrovich> sharikoff: не гри
<sharikoff> купи себе мабах
<sharikoff> майбах
<SAPetrovich> ))
<sharikoff> и заливай туда 76 бензин
<SAPetrovich> ыыы
<sharikoff> вот такие крестьяне потом воруют халаты и полотенца в заграничных гостиницах
<sharikoff> и в парках ищут белкины нычки и потом этой же белке скармливают ее же орехи
<Irvingel> Привет всем
<baronos[job]> Хао
<comers_> 53925ee3@gateway/web/freenode/ip.83.146.94.227
<baronos> в G+ ubuntu | russian или по другому называется?
<baronos> Ubuntu Russian LoCo или этот?
<baronos> всё нашел то ч то нужно)
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите чем можно перекодировать "текст" в %D0%90%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%BF%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%BF такой вид?
<jlewka> адресную строку не предлогать!)
<sharikoff> http://www.w3schools.com/tags/ref_urlencode.asp
<sharikoff> разберешься?
<baronos> на 12.04 с гномо 3 меню выключение компа по умолчанию стоит без сторонних дополнений и без гном твика
<SergeyIT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Ну понг, и что?
<Evilkiss> Опять проблемы со звуком....помогите. Есть звук в vlc, xbmc, youtube, но нет звука в banshee, rhythmbox, totem player
<Evilkiss> что за проблема?
<Evilkiss> Что и ни кто не поможет?
<stolzus> Evilkiss: посмотри, на что у тебя звук настроен
<stolzus> в программах есть настройка выхода. на pulse, на alsa или ещё на что. вот там посмотри
<Evilkiss> у меня удалён pulseaudio
<stolzus> сам удалял чтоль? :)
<Evilkiss> да
<stolzus> ну вот и смотри в настройках, куда звук идёт
<Evilkiss> в каких настройках?
<stolzus> может он у тебя на pulse идёт, которой нет
<stolzus> второе моё предложение
<Evilkiss> ты мне скажи, как и где это посмотреть
<Evilkiss> у меня ubuntu 10.04
<stolzus> у меня ни ритмбокса, ни баньши, ни тотема нет. я юзаю deadbeef и smplayer. посмотри в настройках программ, в которых звука нет. я не могу сказать где там именно, покопайся
<stolzus> в тотеме посмотри. в настройках звука
<baronos> ура я создал файл для запуска вичата с автоматической командой для запуска в терминале eechat-curses
<baronos> осталось запихать его в авторан))
<baronos> skai-falkorr: тут? вообщем я сейчас через uck делаю образ, скачал 11,04 щас обновлю апрейдю, потом апгрейд на 11,10 и там уже удалю юнити поставлю гш и запишу, протестю)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: не.если собирать - то по человечески
<baronos> skai-falkorr: это само собой, я просто теорию решил проверить и оказалось, что 11,10 без синаптика в uck не собрать образ
<skai-falkorr> в lxf последнем инструкция, как делать все это без uck и прочего
<skai-falkorr> через chroot
<SergeyIT> baronos, или подождать 12.04
<baronos> я под себя сделаю образ сейчас со всеми ппа и все такое)
<jlewka> народ, кто шарит в ldap ?
<sharikoff> никто
<sharikoff> =)
<jlewka> а вструкторе АД ?)
<sharikoff> тоже никто
<sharikoff> =)
<jlewka> :(
<sharikoff> jlewka: а чо за вопрос?
 * sharikoff просто интересно
<jlewka> sharikoff, почему запрос такого вида не видит унаследованные группы
<jlewka> ldap://dca.bank.loc:3268/dc=bank,dc=loc?sAMAccountName?sub?(&(objectClass=person)(sAMAccountName=%s)(memberOf=CN=Packet2%2cOU=ProxyGroups%2cDC=bank%2cDC=loc))
<sharikoff> а бейс дн поменьше сделать не помогает?
<jlewka> нет, он немного не там ищет
<sharikoff> дык я и говорю
<sharikoff> укажи явно
<jlewka> в данном случае он тут не причем
<jlewka> он у пользователя ищет группу CN=Packet2%2cOU=ProxyGroups%2cDC=bank%2cDC=loc
<sharikoff> или я ищу в dc=domen,dc=ru
<sharikoff> или я ищу в ou=users,dc=domen,dc=ru
<jlewka> но группа,  присвоена не явно, а отделу
<jlewka> нет, бейс дн тут не причем, запрос полусчается примерно следующим
<sharikoff> я в запросах явно указывал где искать
<jlewka> есть ли у ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЯ  группа CN=Packet2%2cOU=ProxyGroups%2cDC=bank%2cDC=loc
<sharikoff> значит запрос не тот?
<jlewka> не совсем
<sharikoff> имеется ввиду фильтр
<jlewka> запрос работал пока эта группа была явно указана у пользователя
<jlewka> но теперь, группа указана не у пользователя, а у отдела в котором он работает
<sharikoff> понимаешь
<sharikoff> насколько я знаю все дело в том как спросить
<jlewka> вот вот
<sharikoff> или где спросить
<jlewka> я и хочу понять как спрашивать и что спрашивать)
<sharikoff> если где -правильно
<sharikoff> то вывод какой
<sharikoff> что неправильно -как
<sharikoff> отсюда вывод -фильтр не верный
<jlewka> да и ldapsearch не видит этой унаследованной группы
<sharikoff> емае фильтр сделай *
<sharikoff> и посмотри видно его или нет
<sharikoff> (objectClass=*)
<sharikoff> и от большого к маленькому
<jlewka> one of base, one, sub or children (search scope) думаю в этом дело
<jlewka> но щас проверю)
<sharikoff> и вообще
<sharikoff> поставь се апач директори студию
<sharikoff> там мышкой тыкаешь а запросы правильные в логе пишутся
<sharikoff> можно в лдифы экспортнуть
<sharikoff> можно накатить обратно
<sharikoff> все бесплатно
<sharikoff> и удобно
<jlewka> с пакета ставит?)
<jlewka> ставится*
<sharikoff> поищи
<sharikoff> проде кроссплатформ
<yacoov> привет
<yacoov> с мобилы зашел? стольцус
<yacoov> гсм провайдер
<yacoov> нвгсм
<yacoov> там тарам!
<stolzus> хм. я даже не понял, что это было.
<jlewka> это типо
<jlewka> у меня писа 25 смс, смотрите )
<baronos> дождь, мокрый снег, не дай Бог ночью заморозки, ппц, не доеду до работы(
<Anton2d> Вопрос по banshee. Его нельзя научить ходить по каталогам, как простой файл менеджер и проигрывать то что лежит в дирректориях ?
<Anton2d> А не через имопорт и глобальной пересортировки всего напрочь по тегам как он делает.
<Anton2d> Может есть плагин какой к нему ?
<Anton2d> Либо какой из плееров такое умеет делать + поддержка флак и апе нужна.
<stolzus> плагин DeaDBeeF называется
<stolzus> :)
<Anton2d> И что ?
<Anton2d> Деад биф так не умеет
<stolzus> как он не умеет?
<Anton2d> не умеет ходить по каталогам, как простой файл менеджер и проигрывать то что лежит в дирректориях
<stolzus> а. это только Apollo умел. под оффтопиком
<baronos> я как перешел на линукс перестал на компе музыку держать и слушать с пк, онлайн и радио с инета слухаю)
<Anton2d> Вот что такое мне хочется, хотя апполо я не видел
<Anton2d> радио я тоже слушаю, но есть и любимая библиотека из апешек, флаков
<stolzus> Anton2d: шикарный был плеер. жаль разработку закрыли
<Anton2d> Он был под линукс, опенсорц ?
<stolzus> Anton2d: deadbeef умеет флак, апе и vw
<stolzus> он был под Win :\
<Anton2d> да это язнаю, стоит он у меня
<Anton2d> деад биф всем нравиться
<Anton2d> но апе не играеет, и по каталогам хочу ходить из плеера
<stolzus> ну неправда же. играет он ape
<Anton2d> значит плагина нету у меня, посмотрим.
<Anton2d> Хотя ведь хочется совсем банальная вещь, ходит по каталогам прямо из плеера, так нет блин везте какойто импорт библиотеки... блин.
<Anton2d> ь
<jlewka> кто ldap знает?)
<jlewka> а то на арче какой наркоман попался)
<Anton2d> Да дедбиф апе, тоже заиграл, плагин почему то был выключен. Но всё равно не удобно мне броузить в нём
<stolzus> Anton2d: есть такое. но это пока лучшее, что есть
<Anton2d> Что им мешает сделать банальную интеграцию со структурой дирректорий, я думаю многие были бы счастливы. Непонятно мне.
<Anton2d> А ведь даже могу там вывесте колонку %d и он показывает текущюю дирректорию, но не броузинг не быстрый поиск не возможен.
<stolzus> не все
<User205[web]> кто-нибудь помогите, хочу обновить с 10.10 до 11.04 скачал iso alternate,смонтировал, запустил обновление, а он все равно в интернет лезет. как его переубедить не использовать интернет
<stolzus> есть три категории. первые - любят библитеки создавать, программно. вторые - любят сами в папки накидывать, правят теги руками. а третьми пофик :)
<stolzus> вот будут рады только вторые
<Anton2d> Ну а это разве не многие ?
<stolzus> User205[web]: не знаю. но могу тебе одно посоветовать - не обновляйся с 10.10. Это лучший релиз
<stolzus> далеко не многие :)
<Anton2d> Ну так у дед бифа вообще никакой катологизации нет, не группировки по тегам, ничего, только просто сортировка по колонками, это было бы в разы лучше. А так все равно же приходится банально накидывать в плеер из других менеджеров
<User205[web]> <stolzus> ясно
<Anton2d> или Адд фолдер, что тоже не удобно, ладно.. понятно всё, надо поискать более другие плеры, может где такое и найду.
<baronos> амарок смотрел там тоже нет каталоголизаци?)
<Anton2d> амарок, что то не помню, вроде смотрел, но гляну еще раз.
<baronos> самый лучший плеер это плагин к ритмбоксу или ексайлу для контакта любая музыка)
<Anton2d> да не надо мне никакой контакт, мне нужна простая вещь, а не попадается нигде. Амарок КДЕ блин... не то тоже.
<Anton2d> короче понятно всё, вопрос снят, фунция не востребована, я иду фтопку ;)
<stolzus> Anton2d: http://supernetwork.ru/uploads/posts/2011-09/1316596950_apollo_b.jpg
<stolzus> вот как было в Apollo
<jlewka> эх...
<jlewka> придется в секс идти, и там извращенцев мучить что бы рассказали...
<Anton2d> stolzus,  - вот вот, такою штуку мне и хочется
<User211[web]> какую ?
<Anton2d> броузинг по дирректориям из аудиоплеера
<Anton2d> ладно, проехали вообщем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Anton2d: decibel глянь
<Anton2d> пасиб, глянем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя там не совсем то
<Anton2d> скрины посмотрел, а вот ут слева, это что дирректории или опять тэги ?
<Anton2d> http://decibel.silent-blade.org/uploads/Main/main-file-explorer.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде как теги
<User211[web]> Амарок чем вам не наравится **???
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но там есть и обозреватели
<Anton2d> Да не видел я его еще не хочется кедовый софт ставить, а там есть то что я ищю?
<Anton2d> Щаз поставлю децибел, посмотрю как там что
<Intrpt> если не кдешный, то в ексайле же вроде есть браузер папок
<stolzus> да не браузер папок ему нужен. а чтобы он кинул директорию и она отобразилась в плейлисте так же
<Anton2d> Да нет как раз броузер папок
<stolzus> а. ясно всё с тобой
<Intrpt> тогда чем http://www.exaile.org/ не вариант?
<baronos> заходишь в наутилусе в папку с музыкой и тыкаешь на песню и она играет) туц туц)
<Anton2d> С наутилусом и туц туц трека - в топку ;) . Отображается пусть как папка, тесть выбрал я диреекторию Queen 1971 из  дирректории Рок, альбом играется целиком. Надоело, вышел уровнем выше, выбрал другоевыше.
<Anton2d> Exaile поглядим щаз, что то непомню его..
<Anton2d> похоже вроде на то что надо.
<stolzus> Anton2d: ты скриншот Apollo видел, что я кинул? тебе так надо?
<Anton2d> Да, я же ответил сразу.
<stolzus> ну а чего тогда телеги толкаешь про браузер папок. это не браузер папок, а структура директории
<Anton2d> Погодите, не спешите, я ексаил щаз посмотрю.
<stolzus> да не смотри, там не то :)
<Anton2d> Ну браузера папок все равно нету, хотя бы так.
<Anton2d> как не то по скриншотам, похоже...
<baronos> в ритмбоксе укажи папку мониторинка базы музыки, и все треки будут в плейлисте и те появятся которые ты добавишь в папку
<Anton2d> Вот ритм бокс, я даже не рассматриваю, не нравиться он мне и всё тут.
<Anton2d> Посмотрел Децибел, уже лучше, хотя бы структура ФС есть.
<Anton2d> в трей только не умеет вроде садиться и из него управляться, а так, хороший интерфейс.
<User211[web]> смотри еще вот это Songbird !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Anton2d> Децибел всё таки в трей садиться и управляется вроде, но громкости в трее нет, и на панели задач дублируется, а в остальном неплохо.
<Anton2d> Щаз на очереди эксаил
<Anton2d> Хотя... Вроде децибел и не плох. Всё спасибо, всем, пока его погоняю там видно будет!
<aronsx> привет всем. каким образом контролировать звуком в колонках\наушниках? воткнул наушники в ноут - колонки не отключились, что делать?
<artus> читать форум
<Intrpt> поставить автомут в алсамиксере как вариант
<aronsx> как это сделать?
<Intrpt> читать форум
<aronsx> у меня убунту 11,10
<User211[web]> можно одеть наушники и слушать через колонки как вариант ))
<artus> aronsx, глазами читать, можно в слух, там вске это разжовано уже
<baronos> че тут еще надо чтоб понравится, минимализм украшает  http://k.minus.com/jnSlAkhIaAePc.png  http://k.minus.com/jkxSD6frIidud.png
<jlewka> кто нить в ldap шарит?
<User211[web]> нет
<Ilshat> baronos: это гном?
<baronos> Ilshat: ага
<Anton2d> Посмотрел exaile - тотже децибел, только более/слишком для меня навароченный, зато громкость в трее регулируется. Однако да простого броузинга дирректорий как файловых манагерах типа mc почемуто нету нигде.
<User211[web]> купил карточку радеон , раньше была geforce !! сложно устанавливать драйвера на радеон ?\
<Anton2d> Древовидную структуру не люблю еще с офтопика.
<Ilshat> baronos: это я так понимаю новый гном. который на 11ый идет?!
<artus> Anton2d, mocp
<baronos> ну в принципе да, но можешь и на 11,04 воткнуть, тоже 3,2,1 версии будет.
<User211[web]> выход - пользоваться КДЕ ! КДЕ ! КДЕ !
<Ilshat> baronos: я на 10.04 ))
<baronos> щас гляну, был какой то репозиторий для исправления зависимостей
<baronos> под 10,04
<User211[web]> репозиторий не исправляет зависимости
<User211[web]> пакетный менеджер их выставляет
<Ilshat> baronos: допиливать надо
<User211[web]> девушки тут есть ??)))
<Ilshat> User211[web]: тут нет, там есть
<Anton2d> ;) о... блин, итак я на сегодня уже посмотрел 4 плеера, mocp будет пятный. но по скринам, очень похоже на то что искал.
<User211[web]> зачем тебе консольная мучился ?)
<baronos> Ilshat: не надо на 10,04 ставить :D
<baronos> Ilshat: 70% неудача типа)
<Anton2d> User211[web], http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/mocp - там можно очень удбно сделать походу всё.
<Anton2d> А консоль не консоль мне не важно.
<baronos> Ilshat: уж лучше 12,04 подождать, я вот жду должны репозиторий пополнить Particular packages from GNOME 3.3/3.4 will be here soon.
<User211[web]> я  с 11.2 OpenSuse жду 12.1 ))) хватит ждать ставь
<baronos> суся не плохая 12,1)
<User211[web]> не слова о суси , меня опять выгонят )))
<jlewka> подскажите аналог команды wbinfo -g ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЬ в ldapsearch
<jlewka> где хрониться инфа по всем гребанным гидам..
<jlewka> гребанный лдап
<jlewka> точнее гребанная структура АД
<Anton2d> artus, поставил, mocp гениален, если смогу прикрутить к нему .ape и flac то будет лучшем плеером.
<artus> ))
<baronos> skai-falkorr: вот это ты имел ввиду через чрут образ делать https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch ?
<skai-falkorr> [p
<skai-falkorr> хз
<skai-falkorr> Ъ по ссылкам не ходят
<baronos> лад я тогда по этой статье попробую кашерно сделать
<User211[web]> Anton2d все испортил )
<baronos> вот это как то яснее https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Anton2d> наоборот нашёл точто искал
<User211[web]> доволен ?)
<User211[web]> предлогаю все испробывать КДЕ и радоваться много много
<Anton2d> пытаюсь прикрутить флэк и апе, а интерфейсом более чем долволен.
<stolzus> Anton2d: кинь скриншот. заинтересовал меня
<Anton2d> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1110/h_1320928233_4408419_45e48fb11b.png
<Anton2d> там броузинг и такой и сякой, и вообще все очень грамотно продумоно с управлением, хелп есть обширный прямо внутри .
<go8765> Привет. Как в офисе на панелях сделать иконки а не текст ?
<User211[web]> коньки дефолтные )
<Anton2d> коньки собственно ручно и очень давно настроенные... как мне было удобно
<User211[web]> погода не руссифицирована
<User211[web]> и т.д.
<User211[web]> все переделывай )) и радуй нас больеш
<Intrpt> у него англ система, судя по всему..
<Intrpt> тоже никогда не русифицировал погоду в коньках, т.к. стоит англ. система
<Anton2d> у меня почти все на инглише, нафиг мне руссиш сдался в интерфейсах
<Intrpt> +1 лучше английского для техники ничего нет.
<go8765> подскажите пожалуйста как в интарфейсе либреофиса сделать иконки на панелях вместо текста?
<go8765> *интерфейсе
<Anton2d> Как начинал со вемен досов и спектрумов и ямах, так напрочь и привык к ангийским интерфейсам. Просто лень перепривыкать заново ;).
<User211[web]> ноябрь по русски
<User211[web]> переделай )
<User211[web]> на иглиш
<Anton2d> хде ?
<go8765> помогите пожалуйста кто-то с интерфейсом ЛО :(
<User211[web]> коньки верхний левый угол
<User211[web]> go8765 подожди тут принципиальная тема )
<Anton2d> ;))))))
<copyerfiled> добрый день, есть файловый сервер с нтфс разделом, удалили случайно файл, удаленно с компа, возможно ли както его восстановить?
<aronsx> не могу найти как настроить звук
<aronsx> как сделать автомут этот когда подключаю наушники?
<User211[web]> НТФС вроде можно но сложно !!
<User211[web]> пользуйся ext4
<Anton2d> aronsx,  я спасал файлы на нтфс, только загрузкой с ливсиди виндовой
<Anton2d> самый простой вариант помоему
<aronsx> виндовая прога recuva восстановит файл
<aronsx> только если не перезаписал сектора
<baronos> как узнать в консоли через какой прокси идет инет
<Anton2d> под вайном чтоли ?
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: можешь почитать про photorec , может и умеет.Или винду ищи
<stolzus> была прога под оффтопиком: EasyRecover. простая
<go8765> baronos, iftop -i ppp0 (вместо пппО свой интерфейс)
<[Raiden]> go8765: настройки го найди и сотри. Меню по умолчанию иконками
<[Raiden]> его
<go8765> baronos, сори... не то
<Anton2d> спасательные лайфсиди же есть с виндой, у меня есть RusLiveRAM хорошая штука и с флешки умеет грузиться.
<go8765> [Raiden], после обновления слетели иконки, думаю не всё обновилось...
<[Raiden]> сделай sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<[Raiden]> Если ничего не предлогает, то наверное всё. Или посмотри сам какие пакеты с офисом есть и какие не стоят. Может есть чего про тему или иконки
<User211[web]> зря зря зря)
<go8765> [Raiden], спс :) я только что понял что почти что сам ответил на свой вопрос  :)
<aronsx> рейден
<aronsx> как сделать чтоб при подключении наушников динамики ноута замолкали?
<baronos> кароче че то сделал и прокси походу исчез и теперь скорость нормуль пошла)
<jlewka> кто знает ldap ?
<[Raiden]> aronsx: А фиг знает.
<jlewka> [Raiden], привет, я знаю, ты мне сможешь помочь с ldap ?) да?)
<[Raiden]> читай про звуковуху свою и про то какие опции у драйвера есть
<Intrpt> aronsx: я же писал, если алса, то в алсамиксере включи автомут
<[Raiden]> jlewka: нет )
<jlewka> [Raiden], а кто знает?)
<baronos> aronsx: у меня через браузер такая шняга была когдато, переставил ось и все нормуль стало)
<User211[web]> хахаха )))
<[Raiden]> Я бы сказал кто всё знает, но за мат бан )
<User211[web]> я в основном удаляю конфиги )
<Anton2d> самое главое, а чей, его ?
<aronsx> =)))))
<User211[web]> alsomixer
<jlewka> [Raiden], (((
<[Raiden]> jlewka: на форум писани
<[Raiden]> на linuxforum.ru до кучи
<User211[web]> знаете что ответят на форме - юзай пойск ))
<User211[web]> и т.п. производные
<[Raiden]> Как надоест, начнет сам искать и читать. В этом и заключается польза спросил-не ответили :)
<User211[web]> я помню когда не было интернета первый linux недели 2 устаналивал ))
<aronsx> Intel® High Definition Audio - моя звуковуха
<User211[web]> потерял все что было на компе (
<go8765> User211[web], ну так может и вправду - заюзай поиск?
<User211[web]> это не твоя звуковуха
<[Raiden]> aronsx: этого мало. Это общее название для десятков разных
<aronsx> из линуха как посмареть?
<[Raiden]> dmesg ,lspci , lshw
<Intrpt> aronsx: набери в терминале alsamixer и там всё на макс выставь, кроме бипа.. так же включи там же автомут.. это если у тебя алса стоит рабочая
<User211[web]> вспомним старые анекдот и не нарушим вековую сложившуюся мораль : Задаешь вопрос на американском форуме — получаешь ответ
<User211[web]> ну а дельше вы знаете )
<aronsx> http://s017.radikal.ru/i437/1111/a2/418586fc485d.png что менять?
<User211[web]> бип 0, остальное по 100
<[Raiden]> http://radeon.ru/news/img/11112739.jpg
<User211[web]> эпл как лошара
<aronsx> мне надо чтоб при подключении наушников звук не шел на колонки, причем тут все на 100?
<baronos> aronsx: быстрее быдет переставить ось)
<aronsx> ды переставлял
<aronsx> ты либо виндузятник
<aronsx> чуть что - переставлять все
<aronsx> тут настраивать все как есть двое суток. так что не быстрее переставлять
<User211[web]> что выбрать ext4 или Btrfs  ???
<[Raiden]> в альзамиксере ничего менять не надо. Если и работает авто-отруб выхода на колонки, то надо смотреть опции драйвера
<[Raiden]> User211[web]: btrfs имеет нестабильный формат и нету fsck умющего ошибки исправлять
<User211[web]> останусь тогда верен ext4
<baronos> aronsx: http://thomasa88.blogspot.com/2008/11/pulseaudio-and-speakersheadphones.html пробовал?
<go8765> aronsx, ты на стационарном компе это делаешь?
<go8765> или на ноуте?
<User211[web]> неплохую инструкцию подонал )
<User211[web]> go8765 без разницы ведь ?
<baronos> aronsx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/477154 вот посмотри
<baronos> aronsx: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=35527.60 читал?
<baronos> ппц столько статей, а сидят и просят и просят.
<aronsx> ноут у меня. HP
<User211[web]> короч надо мальчику помочь
<User211[web]> который не виндузятник
<User211[web]> aronsx  ксожелению помшников на тебя не нашлось ) рыда
<User211[web]> й
<jlewka> дождешься тут, как же...
<aronsx> baronos: нет там ничего, что мне помогло бы
<Dimon4eG> Привет. Как обновить фаерфокс 7 до 8 версии?
<aronsx> тебе именно до 7 надо?
<aronsx> до 8*
<Dimon4eG> ну да, она же сейчас новая и стабильная
<aronsx> хы
<go8765> чё делать с питоном, жрущим 100 цп ?
<go8765> * и это при редактировании стандартного гномовского меню...
<Onkeltem> Может мне кто-нибудь объяснить, что творится с ОС во время копирования файлов?
<Onkeltem> Просто практически перестает отвечать
<Onkeltem> я ренайсил процесс, который копирует, но это совершенно ни на что не повлияло
<Onkeltem> я так понимаю это проблема с диском жестким? ну, с обычным - САТАшным
<Onkeltem> то есть процессор бы и рад выделять меньше времени задачи комирования, на ХДД крутится под эту задачу и плевал на приоритеты?
<Onkeltem> Не в этом ли скази всегда считался лучше?
<Onkeltem> Может скази по умнее в этом вопросе?
<artus> причем туту это если у тя траблы с чем то? у меня и при хешировании нифига не тормозит)
<Onkeltem> artus: у меня нет никаких траблов, это всегда и везде так работает
<Onkeltem> artus: хоть на десктопе, хоть на сервере (вот в данный момент это на сервере происходит)
<Onkeltem> с centos 5
<artus> что везде? система отвечать перестает при копировании?
<Onkeltem> "отвечать" = всё остальное дико тормозит
<artus> если считаеш это нормальным то я даже не знаю)
<artus> у меня ничегооооо не тормозит)
<Onkeltem> ок, какие тогда идеи в чем дело?
<Onkeltem> что-то меня прям подмывает твою уверенность разрушить в нулину
<andrex> при чём тут центось?
<artus> смотри в логи, смотри в iotop , проверяй винт
<Onkeltem> artus:  дать тебе архивчик, попросить распаковать да скопировать внутри 1 диска
<Onkeltem> artus: а потом вместе посмотреть, как у тебя система будет дышать
<Onkeltem> andrex: судя по тому, что проблемы схожи на Убунте и Центоси - проблема не в разных дистрах
<Onkeltem> andrex: а либо в ядре, либо в хдд в принципе
<artus> Onkeltem, не имею привычку держать систему на винте с данными
<artus> особенно если их надо тоннами распаковывать-упаковывать
<Onkeltem> мде
<Onkeltem> надо уже скорее брать десктоп
<Onkeltem> на ноуте и диск некуда поставить... внешний по USB - это извращение
<Onkeltem> artus: в данный момент копирую на сервере сайт из одного аккаунта в другой, размер сайта - 27 Гб,
<Onkeltem> artus: апачи отвечает ... я не знаю.ю. .да вообще практически не отвечает )
<artus> поднимай рейд
<stolzus> рейд ололо набигаем
<Onkeltem> 40 минут копировалось, скорость показывалась в MC - 11Мб/с, что конечно мало, но там не 1 большой файл, а куча маленьких
<artus> не знаю, я вон паковал 3 гига мелкого файла, и как то ниразу ниче не загибалось
<Onkeltem> artus: хм, идея, сейчас попробую тоже запаковать
<Onkeltem> artus: со сжатием? или просто tar cf ?
<artus>  xjf
<artus> вернее xzf
<[Raiden]> вы про сжатие или разжатие?
<Onkeltem> так всё же распаковывал?
<Onkeltem> вроде грил про упаковку
<artus> да и то и то делал)
<Onkeltem> xjf - думаю вот это будет более накладным гыгыгы
<Onkeltem> lzop кстати самый быстрый архивер из протестированных
<Onkeltem> мне в одно время надо было клонировать компы, я вот поток данных через lzop и пропускал
<Onkeltem> gzip на P4 не спарвлялся с 10Мб/с
<Onkeltem> Ыы, ща курил на балконе, кто-то по облакам фонарем водит. Обзавидовался.
<[Raiden]> Сегодня рекламу хорошую по тв видел: Не кури во время рекламы - пропустишь самое интересное
<Zogar> всем хай
<skai-falkorr> от уж поднял хай
<Zogar> вопросег - вот есть у меня по ноутам статистика определенная. Смысл в том что некоторый процент ноутов с убунту (10.04 например) - виснет
<Zogar> то есть не так чтобы часто, а 1 раз в 2-3 дня, но намертво
<Zogar> и в основном это характерно для староватых ноутов
<Zogar> вот по какой причине это может быть?
<Zogar> если смарт в порядке?
<Zogar> FS - ext4
<artus> вот есть у меня статистика, смысл в том что некоторый процент пользователей заходит не то что бы пофлудить, а видимо им совсем скучно и делать нечего
<artus> !q | Zogar
<ubuntuhelp> Zogar: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<[Raiden]> моя практика показывает, что на десктопном лине, висы - это 90% драйвер видеокарты.
<[Raiden]> Хотя не всегда. Может что-то из того что вы пускаете.
<artus> мне интересно, почему у меня никогда ничего не висло так чтоб насмерть ? окромя паники если с ядром нашаманил и ему модуль какой нить не нравитцо
<Zogar> artus: Я пытаюсь работать, не важно что делать - можно даже просто мышкой возить. И словить этот фриз. Это может произойти 1 раз в неделю или в месяц. Но намертво прям. Только старые ноутбуки
<[Raiden]> и ещё бывают более сложные ньюансы типа связки конкретаня версия ксорг-конкретный драйвер - конкретный композитный вм.
<stolzus> artus: жжошь :)
<artus> Zogar, ну иди на форуме поднимай тему )авось однодумцев найдеш
<Zogar> [Raiden]: кстати да, вот ты мне подсказал мысль… дело в том что проблемные ноуты - это или видео Интел, или SiS
<[Raiden]> Я за октябрь комп перезагружал раза 3. На своём железе\задачах. И то просто комп надо было вырубить или обновок много копилось )
<[Raiden]> юзался драйвер нвидии из офиц репов. Т.е. не последний ,а 280х и кде
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: присоединяю свои статистические данные к твоим - видяхи
<[Raiden]> Zogar: я думаю, что от проблемного железа надо избавлятся. Себя любить надо.
<[Raiden]> )
<Onkeltem> artus: тебя защищает матрица
<[Raiden]> либо используй на них какой-нить опенбокс , ну в общем то что проще и поменьше композита и 3д
<Zogar> [Raiden]: Жалко выкидывать на помойку - работает же. Но вот такой вот косячок неприятный всплывает
<Onkeltem> я вообще не понимаю зависонов на уровне какого-либо железа
<Onkeltem> то есть я не понимаю, почему ОС позволяет с стобой такое делать
<[Raiden]> напиши на авито ру. Вдруг надо кому. У меня знакомый там недавно видеомагнитофон за 500 рубле йпродал :)
<Onkeltem> считаю это существенным недостатком
<DenSpirit> Расскажите,что там каноникал в 11.10 с ярлыками на рабочем столе натворил,пж
<Onkeltem> Я видел драйвер, который работает с битым RAM. Вот это я называю правильным подходом.
<[Raiden]> ничего
<artus> DenSpirit, рабочего стола неееетттт
<artus> )))
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: через гсеттингс вроде включаются иконки + возможно наутилус в автозапуск. так и в юнити и в гном3. И  тут вина не только каноникал
<[Raiden]> интересно, почему гномеры игнорируют конфигураторы напрочь
<DenSpirit> [Raiden]
<[Raiden]> любой ламер может гуи написат ьс парой галок, а проект гном не может
<Onkeltem> нигавари
<DenSpirit> Я говорю о том,что кнопку автозапуска теперь по пкм на свободном месте на раб столе создать нельзя.
<DenSpirit> Это-то зачем убрали?
<Onkeltem> DenSpirit: стол - он для другого
<Onkeltem> DenSpirit: стол - для обоев
<artus> потому что гнома нет
<artus> DenSpirit, ты теплое с мягким путаеш )
<artus> DenSpirit, там теперь куча недопанелек
<DenSpirit> Onkeltem ->   Мне лично влом ссылки на скрипты пихать в лаунчер
<DenSpirit> Место занимать
<DenSpirit> У меня они кучкой на 11.04 висят.
<DenSpirit> На столе рабочем.
<Onkeltem> DenSpirit: Я думаю причина в том, что когда иконки лежат на рабочем столе, окна, когда их двигаешь, за них цепляются и получается не так плавно. Поэтому лучше вообще использовать равномерную заливку, в крайнем случае - градиентную (но не сложную!)
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: у тебя включены  иконки на столе?
<Onkeltem> DenSpirit: если у тебя ГШ, то в gnome-tweak-tool можно включить опцию, которая на рабочем столе наутилус пускает - получается обычный рабочий стол, но с панелькой вверху
<DenSpirit> Onkeltem ->   а выпиливать возможность зачем?
<[Raiden]> при в ключенных нельзя или при отключенных?
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   я их не выключал. Я еще на 11.04
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> незнаю тогда
<Onkeltem> DenSpirit: я лично вообще убрал эту галку и так скажу тебе - намного приятнее, когда нет этого безобразия на рабочем столе
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   правой кнопкой по раб столу, создать кнопку запуска...
<Onkeltem> DenSpirit: всё что нужно - пихается в docky
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: какая у тебя среда?
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   я на юнити.
<Onkeltem> DenSpirit: свои скрипты запуска - в alacarte, и далее - хоть в docky, хоть в панель слева
<[Raiden]> сча посмотрим... В виртуалке )
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   кст,я тебе рассказывал про одновременный старт юнити и ГШ в 11.04 в классическом режиме?
<[Raiden]> я думаю это они правильно сделали. Неправильно они сделали массу других вещей
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: нет
<[Raiden]> если  говорить о юнити, то на мой взгляд самая сильная ошибка - это боковой док. Просто потому, что на вайде горизотальая плоскость длиннее :)
<DenSpirit> Хм... Просто один раз был в классическом режиме и запустил unity --replace. И слева повила панелька. Плакался сюда,как убрать,скрин запостил
<[Raiden]> и если экран мелкий, 1 хрен автоскрытие надо или перекрытие. хоть снизу , хоть сбоку
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   юнити--плагин к компизу. Там можно выбрать где панелька висеть будет. Сам не пробовал.
<[Raiden]> в последних версиях можно...
<[Raiden]> я видел
<[Raiden]> руководство в страницу как это сделать
<DenSpirit> Боковое положение мне лично нравится больше. Я его иконками не захламляю
<DenSpirit> Незачем. Чуть что--пуск,первые буквы программы..
<[Raiden]> ну нравится и хорошо. Выше моё личное мнение. Зачем нужен док с прикреплением иконок если держать ег очистым , тоже интересный вопрос.
<DenSpirit> Красиво,флешки появляются
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   опять же я же его не девственно чистым держу.
<DenSpirit> DenSpirit ->   но штук десять иконок за глаза хватает.
<[Raiden]> в кде сделан окрасивее,  ест ьиконка в трее, там появляются внешние устройсва , как выпадающий список. + ест ьавтоскрытие иконок как в винде.
<[Raiden]> красиво в том смысле, что удобно и места не занимает
<DenSpirit> Автоскрываться можно и юнити заставить.
<DenSpirit> Тоже переключатель в компизе
<DenSpirit> Вчера эффекты ковырял. При желании убунту можно превратить в мак.>__<
<[Raiden]> Хм, действительно в меню больше нет про кнокпу запуска :)
<baronos> [Raiden]: напомни пожалуйста сайт где репозитории для обновления убунту создавать список можно
<[Raiden]> мне кажется можно сделат ь1 финт ушами. Написат ьшаблон .desktop , чт он был в менюшаблонов по пкм, создать новый документ и т.д.
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   я двум человекам 11.10 уже накатил,завтра третьему. Юзерам они не нужны,собственно,все поставленные приложения вшиты в пуск
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   04 дико ругалась,когда попытался запустить .десктоп чужой. Говорила,не подписан оО
<baronos> всё нашел спс
<[Raiden]> ну кому-то нужны, кому-то нет. Я например тоже юзер. Нефига не админ и не специалист
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->  Я вообще школие,11классник. Но полезные скрипты типа установки точно заданного уровня громкости (для наушников) и старт коньков сильно помогают. Мне.
<DenSpirit> Ссылки на них
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: в общем, создание запускалок теперь примерно такое , если скопироват ьв шаблоны будетв меню. Если скопировать в папку десктопа  - возможно будет запускалка на столе
<[Raiden]> https://itshouldbeuseful.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/create-a-custom-launcher-for-unity-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<DenSpirit> Кто знает,где у убунту прописан статус намлока при загрузке системы? В биосе включен по умолчанию,но и убунту и окна его выключают при старте.
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   *чертов мобильный ирц и однозадачный телефон*
<[Raiden]> это уж не мои проблемы
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   гомен тт
<rekcuFniarB> DenSpirit: есть multime, позволяющий склеить несколко j2me приложений в одно, например я так пользовал сборку bombus+operamini
<[Raiden]> если хватает 10 иконок, то и на столе запускалки никчему )
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   неприятно что-то не заточенное под панельку туда пихать.
<DenSpirit> rekcuFniarB ->   спасибо,погляжу.
<[Raiden]> я могу только посоветовать почитать как поставить Mate , либо переходить на более классические де - хфце, кде.
<[Raiden]> либо привыкать
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да мы уж минт дождемся, спасибо ;-)
<[Raiden]> лучше 1 раз научитья пролучать нужные программы и версии
<[Raiden]> чем скакать постоянн опо дистрам - имхо.
<[Raiden]> перескок на дистры утомит и ничему не научит хорошему ) + нет никаких гарантий что через пол года минт не выпилит Mate
<DenSpirit> Nor8 ->   бтв, минт через версию уже на третий гном перейдет
<DenSpirit> Вроде бы
<Nor8> DenSpirit: Перейдет, но на заточенный гном.
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: уже в следущей. Но обещают что мате будет в репах
<Nor8> Когда релиз кстати у минта?
<[Raiden]> заточенный гном3 - это гном3 + 2-5 расширений. 1. ради этого менять дист врятли стоит. 2. ГШ всеравно останется ГШ :)
<baronos> гш тру!
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я пока еще верю, что третий гном будет нормальным )))
<[Raiden]> это расширение уже доступно. Можно поставить на текущую убунту с ГШ
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   ГШ 3 уже не совсем ГШ
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   что такое Мате?
<baronos> кофе
<[Raiden]> Nor8: имеешь право. Я например даже уверен, что гном3 будет быстрый и многим удобный и красивый. Ваще сомнений в этом нет. Но так же уверено что мне он уже не подойдет :)
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: форк гном2
<[Raiden]> там можно будет запускалки на столе создавать :)
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: а какая основная причина почему тебе больше KDE подходит? Ну или три причины )
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: KDE больше ресурсов потребляет?
<Onkeltem> в смысле, это не прикол, это вопрос
<Onkeltem> (не зависимый от предыдущего)
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   точняк,забыл.
<DenSpirit> ага,накатить сверху компиз и юнити из 11.04
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem:  тут можно создавать запускалки. Можно иметь иконки на столе , можно не иметь - вкл\выкл мышкой в конфигураторе.
<[Raiden]> ко всем остальным элементам такой же подход. Много функций + возможност ьвключать и отключать в гуи.
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: вот новый десктопчик куплю + выйдет Дельфин обещанный = думаю перееду тоже
<[Raiden]> я уже староват и может чего-то не понимаю. Но в моем понимании - именно такой подход является юзерфрендли.
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: что слышно по срокам выхода скорострельного дельфина?
<Onkeltem> или вообще пока никаих дат?
<Onkeltem> Мне вот реально важна скорость ответа системы, я это понял уже давно
<[Raiden]> будет в кде 4.8 , релиз в конце января.
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: как думаешь, за сколько времени ты мог бы настроить KDE под себя, если бы пришлось ставиться с нуля и без сохраненных конфигов?
<[Raiden]> кде тоже не идеален. Не в последнюю очередь потому, что приходится взаимодействовать с гтк софтом.
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: я тоже считаю, что возможность настройки важна, но я также уверен, что из коробки всё должно быть уже ооочень хорошо и требовать минимальной подстройки
<baronos> прям как в гш)
<Onkeltem> вот вот )
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: 15 минут
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: хм, не долго.
<[Raiden]> да можно и сразу юзать , в общем-то ) Просто у меня свои привычки есть.
<[Raiden]> наверное так же будет и с гш, когда расширений буде тсотни и ты будеш ьзнат ькакие тебе нужны и нужны ли вообще.
<[Raiden]> большого функционала от расширений н аяве не ждите. Вся надежда на их количество. Для примера...
<[Raiden]> в кде ест ьменю программ сложное, я могу переключить ег она классический вид, просто список как в гном2
<[Raiden]> в гномшелле же мне надо будет выбрат ьмежду двумя или тремя расширениями
<Onkeltem> Если они будут такие же полезные, как и расширения Chrome для браузинга - буду только рад
<[Raiden]> короче расширения будут по большей части конечными или с небольшим количеством настроек. По крайней мере года 3 так будет...
<[Raiden]> ну или два
<[Raiden]> Nor8: я лично больше верю в то, что хфце выростит в гном2 и даже станет удобней.  Чем в то , что гном3 станет хорошим. ПОсмотри например наутилус, он стал проше чем был. В следущих версиях ...
<[Raiden]> он будет либо таким же , либо ещё проще
<[Raiden]> если для тебя это лучше - то ок :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Посмотрим, что спешит то, отойдут разработчики гнома и юнити от тяжелых препаратов, тогда и видно будет. ))
 * [Raiden] наказал себя за холивор - ушел от клавы :)
<[Raiden]> смена людей в командах разработчиков если только
<[Raiden]> или смена спонсоров
<[Raiden]> ещё 1 фактор котоырй может влияеть - это повсеместный отказ. + пропаганда что гном3 не есть удобное для юникс-лайк ос де.
<[Raiden]> :)
 * Onkeltem тянется за яблоком... откусывает, смотрит
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Мы можем только догадываться, что там с разработчиками творится ))))
<[Raiden]> если бы я на канале федоры это написал - меня бы избили. )
<baronos> класс, вичат грузится автоматом с осью, прям как пиджин)
<go8765> с прожорством питона можно что-то сделать ?
<artus> положи его в холодильник, он в спячку впадет
<go8765> artus: канал посвящён шуткам артуса
<go8765> * то таааААА, боком........
<go8765> * а убунта это так боком
<artus> какой вопрос, такой ответ
<go8765> *исправляюсь: процесс python использует много ресурсов при работе synaptic или настройки стандартного меню гнома. это исправимо ?
<go8765> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<go8765> artus: так лучше?
<artus> go8765, а на предмет багов уже гуглил? ))
<Evgheny> Всем привет
<Evgheny> Подскажите, где настраиваются клавиши захода в Терминал, которые по умолчанию CTRL+ALT+Fx
<stolzus> так. нафлудили то. быстрофикс: мате - не кофе. а напиток. из листьев одноимённого растения
<baronos> ппц и стоило 5 часов мучится через чрут собирать образ. уже как 15 минут лежит новая версия UCK оптимизированная под 11,10)))
<rfdrew> здраствуйте кто занимался BINDом есть вопрос по поводу файла зоны
<shenmue> всем пыщ!
<baronos> тыщ
<rfdrew> есть зарегестрированый домен. В нем глу рекорд ns.domen.ru 12.12.12.12
<rfdrew> нужно ли в файл домена вносить домен ns.domen.ru&
<Irvingel>  в transmission как установить количество одновременных закачек?
<Irvingel> подскажите плиз
<rfdrew> походу ns.domen.ru возмется из глу записи
<go8765> artus: я где-то потерял терминал.... ты про гугление писал что-то ? повтори пожалуйста
<andrex> go8765: загугли свою проблему по питону
<go8765> * прочитал в логах
<go8765> andrex: гугли - кроме того что питом вцелом прожорлив и что fix relized ничё не нашёл, тем более что приложения стандартные... никакой экзотики
<go8765> *гуглил
<baronos> aria2c на паузу можно поставить?
<baronos> все банльно и просто оказалось)
<rfdrew> ва
<baronos> провайдер умирает, скорость закачки 30кб\с
<andrex> baronos: хм у меня когда на 3г заканчивался лимит по трафу, то скорость падала до 7 кб\с и это точно походило на то, что пров умерает)
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1110/h_1320947496_9144218_939a5cade8.png  - https://github.com/djmelik/archey/downloads  2.8 версия не пашет
<andrex> мелоч, а приятно
<[Raiden]> строку десктоп энвиромент посмотрите http://omploader.org/vNWRnMQ
<[Raiden]> реальный линуксойд :)
<andrex> [Raiden]: у меня 2.8 работает
<stolzus> [Raiden]: откуда это?
<[Raiden]> нафоруме ангийском попалось
<kyshtynbai> Ну, а что такого. Я одно время на флаксбоксе был.
<[Raiden]> в вм-то ничего такого. Мн надпись понравилась
<[Raiden]> File "/usr/bin/archey", line 288, in disk_display
<[Raiden]>     usedpercent = float(re.sub("[A-Z]", "", used)) / float(re.sub("[A-Z]", "", size)) * 100  - для 2.8 видать много дисков
<[Raiden]> вылетает с таким текстом
<stolzus> :)
<andrex> хм а у меня он 2 физических диска обьединил Disk: 271G / 458G
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<[Raiden]> пример того как 1 программа может разный отзыв получить. на 1 компе ок, на другом нет
<andrex> ага
<Nor8> [Raiden]: На кедах обычная история, ничего толком не работает ))))
<[Raiden]> ты неграмотный троль. Кде ту тенпричем.
<[Raiden]> Хм, пробелы.
<andrex> хм, а троли ещё и грамотные есть)
<[Raiden]> конечно :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это оскорбление по признаку ДЕ ))
<[Raiden]> )
 * andrex решил поставить archey вместо приветсвия на ssh
<katurio> Доброго времени суток
<andrex> re
<katurio> после перезагрузки conky перестают быть прозрачными. Какой параметр надо изменить ?
<katurio> Ответьте на мое сообщение дабы я удостоверился что успешно зарегистрировал свою учетную запись на канале
<brestows> katurio: ответили
<artus> sleep
<katurio> оо пасиб)
<baronos> на 11,10 (по крайней мере у меня на гном 3) own_window_type override поменял own_window_type background, и тогда отображатся коньки стали.
<aleksei`> всем ку
<korvin> [Raiden]: ты кеды юзаешь?
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32277
<[Raiden]> ну, да
<[Raiden]> пиши потом прочту в урбане
<korvin> [Raiden]: слушай, у тебя амарок flac+cue нормально на дорожки разделяет?
<[Raiden]> я юзаю клементин и дэдбиф
<korvin> я клементин поставил, он тоже не разбил =/
<korvin> мб флак/куе неправильный? правда аудашс например нормально разбивает
<[Raiden]> я незнаю.
<[Raiden]> амарок2 у меня никогда их верн оне читал
<[Raiden]> помимо тех что назвал ещё qmmp номально читает.
<[Raiden]> клементин можешь дейлибилд с ппа попробовать
<[Raiden]> больше идей нет
<artus> кстати, урбан
<baronos> хехе, у меня опять инет качает с внешки с локальной скоростью ))
<artus> [Raiden], а что за хд альфа ?
<[Raiden]> ?
<korvin> [Raiden]: ок, спс, буду пробовать
<artus> [Raiden], http://www.urbanterror.info/downloads/hd-alpha/
<[Raiden]> а.. не юзал
<go8765> нкито не сталкивался с исчезновением кнопок в emerald ?
<go8765> *никто
<shenmue> хм... может в конфиге темы их нет?
<brestows> народ кто нить c gtkkmm работает?
<go8765> shenmue: забыл написать: после сворячивания в заголовок - они появляются
<go8765> *а
<shenmue> темы то разные. у меня вообще кнопок не видно было пока курсор не наведешь
<katurio> блин народ извините за глупость..  вообщем надо скопировать файл в системную папку которую не видно как зделать это через терминаЛ ?
<baronos> ctrl+h нажми
<baronos> в наутилусе
<shenmue> man cp
<go8765> shenmue: - это можно сказать, стандартная тема (у меня)
<go8765> *так что похоже на глюк какой-то...
<shenmue> cp /путь_к_файлу /куда_его_копировать
<shenmue> от рута ес-но
<brestows> shenmue: только sudo если в системные копишг
<shenmue> хотя зачем прятать когда можно доступ закрыть даже на чтение
<shenmue> а файл на видное место
<shenmue> go8765 не было таково. да и эмерлаьд к гтк не очень то подходит
<Nor8>  artus: А что там ХД?
<go8765> shenmue: к чему он подходит ?
<katurio> g
<shenmue> не знаю. на вкус и цвет пластилины разные
<katurio> а есть какая либо альтернатива conky ?
<Non4ik> добрый вечер
<Non4ik> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13)
<Non4ik> кто-нибудь сталкивался?
<shenmue> katurio есть. но коньки меньше всех жрут
<katurio> да ну их нахрен я уже неделю их настроить толком немогу )))))))
<shenmue> тогда special for you нет
<shenmue> апплетики на панельку
<[Raiden]> katurio: screenlets может
<katurio> о пасиб ща что нить натворим )
<go8765> katurio: а что не можешь именно ?
<katurio> Да глюк какой то.. после перезагр. прозрачность пропадает и вести поверх всех окон
<shenmue> в кедах?
<katurio> не
<baronos> own_window_type override поменяй на own_window_type background
<baronos> хм а версия оси какая?
<shenmue> поверх всех окон есть отдельная опция в вконфиге. прозрачности в коньках нет. он копируает сзади себя изображения и показывает на нем инфу.
<go8765> katurio: own_window_transparent yes | own_window_type dock
<katurio> у мя Минт 11
<baronos> ааа это слип надо ставить
<katurio> что такое слип ?
<baronos> sleep
<baronos> в автозагрузке -p 8 вроде добавить
<katurio> Ладно щас попробуя для начало то что написали выше
<katurio> для началА
<baronos> это не то то что выше
<katurio> короче нахрен)) поставлю скринлиты  пока не буду мозг забивать
<katurio> и вам и себе )))
<go8765> придётся выкинуть emerald с его кнопками :(
<baronos> conky -p 8 ставь и все
<katurio> это версия такая  ?
<go8765> katurio: там ничё сложного нет
<baronos> ты в автозапуск запихал конки и там где команда запуска коньков добавь рядом -p 8
<katurio>  понял
<baronos> эхх, вроде образ сделан, осталось увидеть конец установки и запуска гш)
<baronos> щас скачается 12,04 дейли за сегодняшнюю дату, и вообще чума будет)
<go8765> а с конки_прозрачность+разный_обои_компиз сталкивался ктонить ?
<Sergey_IT> baronos, ничего не будет - там считай та же 11.10
<baronos> Sergey_IT: это так, только ядро 3,1))
<Sergey_IT> 3.0.2
<baronos> О_о
<Sergey_IT> вроде так
<[Raiden]> кто начинает использовать линукс - сосредотачивайтесь на использовании прикладных программ. Просмотр бета версий дистра - это лишнее. Если только вы не собираетесь под него писать или багрепоты слать...
<[Raiden]> 3.2 мб?
<artus> 440 кб
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а почему нет... если есть желание
<Sergey_IT> кстати и альфа еще нет
<go8765> gtk-window-decorator  имеет темы какиенить?
<[Raiden]> просто лучше 10 вопросов по гимп или по тому какой плейер лучше , чем про саму ос.
<baronos> http://k.minus.com/jz0JnyIPgrEQa.png
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], то есть по теме канала нельзя, только флуд про проги
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ды можно, просто не ясно зачем.
<Sergey_IT> меняйте правила!
<baronos> за все это время еще не одной ошибки в 12,04 не вылезло((
<Sergey_IT> я в ФФ8 видел одну, но уже ее нет
<[Raiden]> какая есть острая необходимость юзать сча 12.04, если рели з в след году. И тоже 3.2 ядро ещё rc только.
<baronos> я щас потренеруюсь с 11,10 на счет клипания дистра с гном шеллом) чтоб потом 12,04 себе замутить и усё) и на 5 лет этот диск пока след лтс не выйдет))
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], так пора перелезать - 2 года как на 10.04
<[Raiden]> 2 года сидеть на лтс что бы потом переехать на альфу - интересны изврат.
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], так я на 10.04 с ноября 2009 )
<baronos> жаль что при создании образа в чрут не работает таб для команд(( башрц менял и не пашет гадина(
<[Raiden]> ну дело ваше, я не запрещаю ))
<Sergey_IT> 9.10 - не пошла из-за багов, софт нужен был поновее, чем в 8.04 - так и осталься на 10.04 ветке (и без багов)
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], кстати, у меня впечатление, что такой переход даже лучше, чем релиз ставить, багов меньше, так как разрабы сидят именно на этой ветк
<Sergey_IT> е
<[Raiden]> сидите на чем хотите
<[Raiden]> только после освоения прикладного софта линукс станвоится ос которая решает задачи. А без этого просто тамагочи, покорми гнома :)
<Sergey_IT> у меня она и решает задачи...
<[Raiden]> значит я писал не тебе
<baronos> да что ты с этим гномом то)))
<Sergey_IT> baronos, так он недопилен еще до 2-ого даже
<go8765> можно добавить кнопку "поверх всего " в компизе без эмеральда?
<baronos> в каком файле стоит запускаемая по умолчанию session?
<katurio> Здесь кто нибудь есть ?
<andrex> 79 человек и 3 бота 1 сервис
<katurio> Блин забыл свой пароль к учеьной записи че делать ?
<andrex> к какой?
<Sergey_IT> katurio, восстановишь, нам сообщи - вследующий раз подскажем
<katurio> ну короч пароль аутефикации или как там
<andrex> где?
<Sergey_IT> вход в швейцарский банк?
<katurio> как где?? меня просят для установки приложений или внесения изменений в систему Ubuntu 10/10 ввести пароль аутентификации
<Intrpt> видел пару тем с ответами на этот вопрос на форуме, точно видел.
<Sergey_IT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=86436.0
<Sergey_IT> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D0%B1%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%81_%D0%BF%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8F
<katurio> ага спс
<andrex> katurio: учись задавать вопросы, более полно, а то выходит примерно так: Доктор у меня что то болит.
<katurio> хорошо буду иметь в виду. =)
<[Raiden]> katurio: /etc/shadow , хэш пароля между : :  - можно другой туда вписать или  оставит ьпустым,  потом с чрута набрать sudo passwd username
<[Raiden]> лайв короче надо и chroot
<katurio> Спасибо.. примерно тоже самое я сейчас на форуме читаю )
<[Raiden]> а ну да, про рекавери мод забыл как-то - сходил по линку :)
<andrex> через чрут можно просто у пользователя пас семить без ковыряния shadow
<[Raiden]> грузись в рекавери мод, удаляй хэш, и потом команду..  Хотя может и не надо удалять, когда рутом пароль задаешь
<[Raiden]> всё это показывает, что реально безопасность толькко при стевом доступе к компу есть...
<[Raiden]> а в живую, если только фс зашифрованы
<[Raiden]> локально т.е. В живую как-то не в кассу
<edgar_> ребят срочно нужна помощь
<baronos> ух и накосячил с образом))
<andrex> !q > edgar_
<ubuntuhelp> edgar_, please see my private message
<andrex> !q1 > edgar_
<andrex> !ask > edgar_
<edgar_> новичок в убунту, да и вообще чайник как таковой. только как пользователь шарю. установил убунту 11 пользовался пару дней, а тут ни с того ни  с сего слетело все. с рабочего стола боковая панель через которую я все и делал сверху индикатор зар
<edgar_> не знаю что делать
<Intrpt> edgar_:  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<Intrpt> unity --reset
 * artus мвааахахаа
<artus> а мыши продолжают грызть кактус)
<Intrpt> edgar_: + снеси настройки в хоуме в папках компиза
<edgar_> я даже не знаю как браузер запустить без этих панелей, о каком компизе может идти речь
<Intrpt> edgar: выше написано решение без лишней лирики.
<edgar_> не могу понять. что нужно сделать именно
<Sergey_IT> edgar_, альт+ктрл+F1
<Intrpt> edgar: в терминале это вбить.. последовательно
<edgar_> просит по новой.
<edgar_> в терминале просит логин и пароль. вбиваю верно ничего не происходит..
<Intrpt> edgar: как вариант тебе будет проще загрузиться в юнити2д (должна работать) и там всё проделать
<edgar_> и как выйти из терминала опять?
<Intrpt> sudo reboot и заходи в юнити 2д при логине
<Intrpt> artus: без проблем сижу на кактусе =) и вполне устраивает.
<Sergey_IT> edgar_, и больше не ходи в юнити
<artus> Intrpt, тота под рукой комплект реанимации)
<Intrpt> artus: комплект для таких вот вопросов =) пару раз у самого слетала, но давно это было.
<edgar_> в юнит 2 д тоже самое ничего нет пусто
<edgar_> (
<Intrpt> edgar_: ну тогда создай папку на рабочем столе =)) в ней перейди в хоум, включи отображение скрытых и сноси конфиги компиз из хоума и из конфиг, что в хоуме, тоже папку компиза
<artus> ужас то какой )))
<Intrpt> жесть написал
<Intrpt> =))
<artus> и эти люди мне говорят что коробка зло ибо ее пилить надо
 * artus смеетцо вам в лицо :D
<katurio> (=
<[Raiden]> ))
<Sergey_IT> эта 11.10 просто жуть
<Intrpt> edgar_: после того, как снесёшь папки конфигов (2) в терминале команды что выше.. можно просто юнити ресет попробовать
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: +1
<Onkeltem> всё сломали, что могли
<Onkeltem> :)
<baronos> это не 11,10 это компиз))
<Intrpt> две недели без малейшего глюка 11.10 на юнити.. чяднт?
<baronos> на гш благодать)
<edgar_> как папки точно называются? тупо удалять их? потом что? потом как этот юнити ресет проделать?
<Onkeltem> я даже тут таймер не могу получиь нормальный. Поставил docky, тут есть таймер, но он... когда доматывает до конца - молчит!
<Intrpt> edgar_: если не ответят, то покурю и мин через 7 в привате напишу
<Sergey_IT> Intrpt, может этот баг от видеодров зависит
<artus> ога, вам уже и дрова на видео сносят пол системы? прям больше неначто кивать
<Intrpt> Sergey_IT: у меня нвидиа последние дрова (не бета), пару раз слетала юнити в самом начале, но сейчас всё гуд уже давно
<Sergey_IT> Intrpt, у меня тоже было, но на тестовой установке 11.10 и я просто снес систему
<artus> предлагаю после слов "я новичек, ниче не знаю 2 дня в убунте , поставил 11.10" не дожидатцо развязки и сразу забрасывать кактусами ^_^
<Intrpt> ну я на убунту не так давно, набегами скорее, вот только с 10.04 плотно сел.. потому не успел прикипеть к г2 =) так что мне юнити вполне юзабильна даже.
<[Raiden]> ругань 11.10 видеть очень забавно сидя в кде.
<artus> а мне и во втором гноме пока комфортно, хотя всеравно на коробку убегу)
<[Raiden]> http://www.linuxinside.gr/forum/%CE%B5%CE%B3%CE%BA%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%B7-mate-desktop-gnome2-fork-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%BF-ubuntu-1110
<[Raiden]> лень был оискать на инглише
<artus> там и так все понятно)
<Sergey_IT> скоро детей будут пугать не милиционером, а юнити
<andrex> будеш себя плохо вести, снесу гном и поставлю юнити)
<baronos> ыы
<[Raiden]> шило на мыло :-P
<andrex> ага
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/new-updated-gnome-application-designs.html - отличные картинки под тач если
<[Raiden]> или под маленнький экран, ге нету смысла в 2 окна рядом
<Sergey_IT> сидит на горе [Raiden], наблюдает как людишки внизу копошатся в чем то и философски ухмыляется...
<[Raiden]> короче гном3 видимо отличная штука будет
<[Raiden]> только не для класси десктопа
<artus> представляю как этот ужас на 2х мониторах смотрицо )
<katurio> ребят блин где настройки Compiz есть? я чет не найду никак ))))
<katurio> ubuntu 10/10
<baronos> мда, вот стоит ли юнити юзать если столько проблем с этим компизов, бегите на кде, и будет счастье)
<katurio> http://lurkmore.ru/KDE
<[Raiden]> 4.1.1 кривой, там даже некотоыре меню не дописаны и гтк темы подхватывать не умеет. Пользователям квирка рекомендую искать релиз - 4.0.2 или 4.0.4
 * sig_wall рекомендует quassel ^_^
<[Raiden]> katurio: compizconfig-settings-manager пакет, ccsm команда
<katurio> (= оо дождался таки спс
<[Raiden]> идругие пакеты посмотри , типа экстра плагинов
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], эта команда и ломает все в 11.10 )
<[Raiden]> Я сомневаюсь что-то. У меня есть 11.10 в виртуалке, где стоит ццсм помимо прочего
<[Raiden]> ничего не сломано
<aleksei`> ммм, самбу рестартнуть sudo /etc/init.d/ samba service restart?
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], у меня так было и на форуме тема есть
<andrex> katurio: мог бы и не ждать, а заюзать apt-cache search kompiz
<[Raiden]> t.d/ sa  - тут пробел лишний  и возможно не самба , а smbd - сам посмотри
<katurio> я не знаю такой команды
<katurio> я не пойму а на 10.10 Compiz стоит или нет? он мне ваще ниче на мои команды не выдает
<andrex> репы не все включены
<aleksei`> блин, обновилось ядро и снесло конфиг самбы на дефолтный (((
<[Raiden]> katurio: а кто тебе мешает понять?  запусти синаптик или почитай про управление пактами из консоли. И узнай стоит или нет
<katurio> я нашел его таки ))
<baronos> в 12,04 от 10,11,11 нормально отображает версию гнома 3,2,1 в систем-мониторе, мелоч а приятно))
<Sergey_IT> aleksei`, копию старого должен сохранить
<aleksei`> Sergey_IT, да вот чёт нету копии, хорошо что руками сохранил заранее
<Sergey_IT> aleksei`, и правильно )
<aleksei`> Sergey_IT, копия старая должна же находиться в той же директории, ведьтак?
<Sergey_IT> так
<go8765> ктонить может помочь с либреофис-импресс? есть слайд с эффектами, где один эффект не хочет в режиме презентации воспроизводиться. как его заставить работать?
<andrex> не юзать эфект
<baronos> скайп на 64 это жесть, с пропосед и репами на гш не дружит, зависимости с пакетами аптитуде спасает и удаляет флеш)
<aleksei`> и обновления ставятся от рута и права записи на все папки есть, значит по идее должен создавать
<go8765> andrex, ну этот же эффект до этого момента 4 раза воспроизводится, а на пятый - глохнет!
<andrex> устал
<katurio> кстати ребят а можно эмпати добавить в автозагрузуку и чтоб она открывала определенный ирс канал ?
<go8765> andrex, это ты шутишь на анг. канале?
<andrex> go8765: фиг, знает чё там творися в офисе, я призентации почти всегда без эфектов делаю, так как считаю что это лишний выпендрёж
<go8765> andrex, я в одном шаге от того что бы запустить виртуалку и проделать всё это в power-point без этих ЛО-проблем ... :( (а так хотелось в ЛО всё-таки сделать :( )
<kolobok> Всем привет.Подскажите что может быть Экран вдруг становится белым через некоторое время.У меня убунта
<go8765> очень... очень пичально это !
<artus> снегом заметает)
<Sergey_IT> kolobok, видео, видимо
<kolobok> А если серьезно? Видео карта встроенная нвидеа 7025
<artus> kolobok, вот буквально за 5ть минут до твоего прихода телепат вышел
<artus> который точно зает чего у тебя там белет
<kolobok> артус так что делать?
<artus> смотри логи
<go8765> artus, а телепат по ЛО-ипресс у вас есть ? мне бы очень пригодился...
<kolobok> понял Пошел гуглить Спасибо всем
<artus> go8765, а причем тут ло вообще?
<artus> kolobok, спроси на форуме, авось кому то так  же повезло)
<kolobok> Сначала спрошу у гугла А то т там мне посоветуют логи посмотреть
<artus> kolobok, просто у теб явопрос какой то пространственный
<artus> и ответ на него модет дать только тот кто такое же ловил)
<kolobok> Понял Всем спасибо
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/~amanas/+archive/mate-desktop - тем кто не может без г2. Сам не ставил.
 * [Raiden] говорит: всем спать
<baronos> и еще в 12,04 научился систем монитор закрыватся быстро без задержки)
<artus> baronos, там гном не вернули?
<baronos> artus: неее, такой страшный г2 не нужен тут)
<imax1> привет всем
<go8765> artus, тут типа нельзя задавать вопросы про ЛО ?
<baronos> правда так и не исправили при ошибки ввода в гш он закрывает окно с вводом пароля(( надо оформить баг, хотя в сусе этого нету бага)
<imax1> кто настраивал доступ по ssh к ubuntu server?? помогите минимально разобраться, отлько не с самим сервером....
<imax1> в общем у нас в оффисе модем раздает инет по локалке. и стоит сервер на убунту. как заходить на этот сервер по ssh?
<artus> go8765, причем тут ло причем в течении недели????
<artus> imax1, ssh server
<artus> куда уж проще
<imax1>  artus: он установлен
<go8765> artus, ты имеешь ввиду, что я в течении недели про него спрашиваю? (ну так вопросы ведь разные, и на некоторые я уже нашёл решения)
<artus> я понял
<artus> @voice go8765
<imax1> у нас на оффис 1 ip и то это модема который подключен к инету
<artus> go8765, я рад что у тебя вопросы по ло разные, причем тут он к этому каналу?????
<imax1> а как на сервер зайтиии?
<artus> imax1, я ж выще сказал)
<imax1> блин, поясни тогда
<imax1> я что-то не понял
<artus> imax1, модем 3g чтоль?
<imax1> я установил ssh
<go8765> artus, ты готов выслушать ответ или за ответом - последует бан ?
<imax1> модем зуксел
<imax1> он как роутер работает
<artus> go8765, причем на неделю
<artus> imax1, ну давай для начала определимся что у тебя таки роутер а не модем
<imax1> )
<imax1> воот
<artus> во вторых пробрось порт на сервер
<imax1> у него 1 ip с которого он раздает инет на весь оффис
<artus> тебе из мира ходить или из локалки?
<imax1> из мира
<imax1> из локалки я бы и сам настроил
<artus> ну тогда вовторых)
<artus> модель какая роутера
<imax1> блиин
<artus> щас даже картинку найду) может быть)
<imax1> я и не помню
<imax1> оне на работе стоит
<artus> ну тогда сам найдеш)
<imax1> ну да)
<artus> тебе надо только порт пробросить и все )
<imax1> в модеме самом?
<artus> что то типа виртуального сервера или подобного
<artus> угу
<artus> imax1, только забудь слово модем, вообще, навеки )
<imax1> и тогда я буду получается вводить ip роутера
<artus> угу
<imax1> а он уже будет перебрасывать меня автоматом на открытый 22 порт
<imax1> правильно?
<artus> и советую сразу перевесить ssh на какой нить другой порт
<imax1> да
<imax1> мну админ тоже говорил)
<imax1> я просто только недавно работаю
<imax1> еще учусь
<imax1> спс в общем
<imax1> artus: http://www.google.by/imgres?imgurl=http://www.techfuels.com/attachments/wireless-networking/6857d1224491640-zyxel-660r-d1-network-router-zyxel-660r-d1-network-router.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.techfuels.com/wireless-networking/8507-zyxel-660r-d1-network-router.html&h=300&w=300&sz=16&tbnid=U7umnBhw948b2M:&tbnh=90&tbnw=90&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dzyxel%2B660%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=zyxel+660&docid=9A13VdRW5kSwSM&sa=X&ei=S0G8TuzQA4jz-gbn2dClCA&ved=0CEEQ9Q
<shenmue> да незачто
<imax1> вот такая коробка у нас короче на работе
<sharikoff> imax1: ты не с руснета?
<imax1> с него самого)
<imax1> блин
<sharikoff> тролишь потихоньку? =)
<imax1> нет)
<imax1> с байнета)
<sharikoff> ладно .. если паники нет я только за =)
<artus> imax1, http://www.zultrax.com/forward-port/zyxel-p-660r-d1.htm
<imax1> Спасибо)
<imax1> завтра настрою полюбому)
<imax1> вот у вас реально крутая комната
<artus> это тебе так кажется)
<imax1> как только вопрос есть, который тяжко нагуглить или тяжело выразится, тут всегда можно ченить нарыть для размышления)
<imax1> не, ну я тут года полтора точно небыл уже)
<imax1> а щас зашел
<imax1> и все за мин 5-10 разрулилось
<imax1> )
<Sergey_IT> хоть один довольный, а то все ворчат
<Free__> Привет ребят подскажите пожалуйста
<Free__> 2011-11-11 00:35:28,117 ERROR: XorgDriverHandler.enable(): package or module not installed, aborting
<Free__> что не так?
<Free__> дрова не ставятся ати
<Sergey_IT> какие и на что?
<artus> Free__, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1249&bih=760&q=ERROR%3A+XorgDriverHandler.enable%28%29%3A+package+or+module+not+installed%2C+aborting&btnG=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA+%D0%B2+Google&gbv=2&oq=ERROR%3A+XorgDriverHandler.enable%28%29%3A+package+or+module+not+installed%2C+aborting&aq=f&aqi=g-L1&aql=&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=4398l4398l0l6180l1l1l0l0l0l0l151l151l0.1l1l0
<sharikoff> artus: ботом работаешь?
<artus> sharikoff, ну может того, человек про гугл не знает) решил ему глаза открыть )
<sharikoff> аа
<Free__> нехира не получается
<Free__> читал
<Free__> :)
<artus> @kick Free__ тогда иди гугли и читай правила канала
<Intrpt> оригинальный глюк словил.. в чём может быть причина? http://paste.ubuntu.com/734672/
<Intrpt> в тоже время хромиум запускается нормально
<sharikoff> в плагине?
<Intrpt> возможно.. по какому признаку видно, что скорее всего в плагине?
<artus> @kban --host  go8765 604800 очень толстый троль
<[v-8]_jupiter> :-D
<sharikoff> Intrpt: я так понял по слову fatal
<sharikoff> и через двоеточие по слову плагин
<sharikoff> точнее плагин сервис
<Intrpt> sharikoff: понятно, точно, не обратил внимания.. я естественно просто снёс настройки, благо хром синхронизирован. Было интересно узнать причину поломки.
<sharikoff> читай логи внимательно
<sharikoff> там все есть
<sharikoff> линукс вообще разговорчив
<yacoov> шарикофф ты на федора?
<sharikoff> нет
<yacoov> убунту?
<sharikoff> нет
<yacoov> а на чем?
<baronos> оказалось все просто "gnome-terminal = -e weechat-curses"))))
<sharikoff> мак
<yacoov> крут)
<sharikoff> стараюсь
<sharikoff> на федоре я уже был. после 4 забил на нее
<sharikoff> на арче был - после того как туда хал добавили забил на него
<sharikoff> и тд и тп
<yacoov> ясно
<yacoov> у тебя хакинтош?
<sharikoff> нет
<yacoov> а ок
<yacoov> значит на бсд))
<sharikoff> =))
<Koochy> Привет всем
<sharikoff> дароф
<Koochy> Можно ли убрать фон у значков в unity? под фоном понимаю разноцветную квадратную рамку со скруглёнными краями
<Intrpt> заговор гугла какой-то.. ещё и хромиум отказал. Оба из дев ветки. =) Конфиги не менялись уже несколько недель.
<Koochy> только поставил, всё чистое
<Intrpt> Koochy: можно.. ответ на форуме.
<sharikoff> ну емае.. опять значки
<sharikoff> нет бы спросить про какой нть впн
<sharikoff> ипсек чо нть
<sharikoff> значки и кнопочки..
<Koochy> как пропатчить FreeBSD?O_o
<yacoov> )
<sharikoff> гуи -это 20% от линукса или меньше
<sharikoff> возможностей
<baronos> Intrpt: у тебя хром сейчас шалил тоже?
<Intrpt> baronos: хром, затем и хромиум.
<sharikoff> но 90% вопросов на канале про кнопочки.. как так?
<Koochy> по значкам ищу на форуме.  Подскажите пожалуйста куда копать по проблемам с планшетом? Wacom Intuos дрова сами сразу встали, всё работает как нужно, кроме полосок скрола(это такие тач полоски без кнопок), они работают наоборот
<baronos> Intrpt: у меня завис и аварийно вырубался, пришлось почистить папки с конфигами, пока вроде нормуль)
<Koochy> sharikoff: любое знакомство начинается с визуального контакта, не занудничайте)
<Intrpt> baronos: да, но если синхронизирую больше, чем просто закладки, опять вырубается. Плагины без изменений недели 3 как.
<Intrpt> baronos: + забыл хромиум синхронизировать, а там рабочие закладки были, сейчас часа 3 буду восстанавливать.. оО, пока писал браузер опять закрылся, не иначе как атака.
<sharikoff> Koochy: такое впечатление что все заходящие только знакомятся =))
<baronos> это создатели злоОСи на гугл напали за то что они поддержали тему патентов протим мс)
<Intrpt> поддержали? Это хорошо, хоть и странно.
<Koochy> sharikoff: это ведь старая догма - есть вопросы по никс, иди в ирк канал, там отзывчивые люди. Откуда это только пошло:)
<Koochy> Куда с планшетом копать есть идеи?
<sharikoff> Koochy: я готов но сорри - не по кнопочкам. ибо не считаю что кнопочки -главное в никсах
<Intrpt> в сторону форума копал? Не обязательно ру, а убунтуфорумс посмотри, у них юзеров с планшетами вакома побольше будет по логике.
<Koochy> Intrpt: прикольно, поиск по форуму всё нашёл. чувствую себя ленивым виндузятником)
<baronos> слетел хром
<Intrpt> baronos: да его у меня уже минут 30 лихорадит.
<baronos> всё хватит, всем бай.
<Koochy> из трёх осей(убунта, опенсусе, дебиан) убунта единственная планшет нашла и дрова к нему сама поставила и смогла принтер правильно определить и дрова подобрать, что конечно радует
<yacoov> ты сейчас с планшета?
<Koochy> yacoov: другой планшет, не комп а устройство для рисования
<yacoov> ааа
<yacoov> ты дезайнер?
<Koochy> ага, тока я через "и")
<yacoov> да:)
<nge01> всем привет! помогите, кто знает. есть два провайдера, один подключаеться с ppp0, а другой по usb0(дефолтный), как заставить броузер разово использовать ppp0
<artus> крутить роуты
<Koochy> Есть кто живой?)
<Koochy> риторический вопрос - скачал программу в архиве, а внутри бинарники, структура каталогов, либы и т.п. и программа их ищет относительно своего расположения. Куда это всё будет правильнее скопировать?
<Intrpt> спят все
<artus> никуда не копировать, собирать
<artus> только нафиг надо если есть ppa
<Koochy> artus: ох... программа intellij idea, скачана с торентов, для линукс поставляется как есть. Во что её собрать?
<Koochy> там не исходники, а jar либы
<artus> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/58785/ как бе
<artus> или у меня какой то другой гугл?
<artus> Koochy,  http://techbrew.net/articles/200711/how-to-put-intellij-idea-on-ubuntu/
<artus> и нафига торенты???
<Koochy> читаю, спасибо
<Koochy> фри не подходит(
<Koochy> а в статье на хабре автор не мудрил и оставил файлы в домашней папке
<Koochy> собственно, это нормально?
<Koochy> простите за такой шланговский подход, совсем недавно на линуксе) в винде вот была парадигма - программы держать в Program Files. При компиляции\установке в убунте всё что нужно попадает в /lib, что нужно в /bin и т.д., выглядит очень правильно. А как поÑ
<Koochy> ммможно ли, например, в /opt всё закинуть и сделать ссылку на исполняемый файл в sbiin?
<Koochy> *sbin
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-11
<Koochy> ну вот, сколько раз говорили "читай комментарии, блеать"
<Koochy> нашёлся ответ на точно такой же вопрос
<artus> @kick Koochy не матерись
<Koochy> а куда вот будет правильнее JDK скопировать?
<Koochy> jdk-6u29-linux-x64.bin
<artus> поставь его из реп
<Koochy> пишут что если из репа ставить то будут проблемы с программой
<Koochy> "Вы можете сказать, что jdk доступна в репозиториях? Да, это так. Но если вы будете использовать jdk из репов — то в IDEA будут артефакты."
<Koochy> подойдёт /usr/lib ?
<Koochy> или лучше в /lib
<Koochy> спасибо за помощь. доброй ночи.
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/327682/6136828b
<sharikoff> тыдыщ
<nicloay> здарова народ.. подскажите одну вещь )
<nicloay> хардовые роутеры типа HP A-MSR20 можно установить (initial setup) только через serial port ?
<sharikoff> ugu
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/327682/6136828b =)
<sharikoff> lastochka
<nicloay> блин.. не порядок..
<gaga_rin> здарова псоны
<Irvingel> Привет всем1
<Irvingel> WOL кто нибудь настраивал с внешки?
<Atagon> ´ÞÑàÞÓÞ ÒàÕÜÕÝØ áãâÞÚ
<Atagon> ¿àÞÑÛÕÜÐ: ßàØ ãáâÐÝÞÒÚØ Important Security Updates ÝÐ live usb Ubuntu 11.10 áÝÐçÐÛÐ ßÕàÕáâÐÛØ áÞåàÐÝïâìáï ÝÐáâàÞÙÚØ unity, Ð ßÞâÞÜ áØáâÕÜÐ ßÕàÕáâÐÛÐ ×ÐßãáÚÐâìáï
<DenZyr> День добрый, подскажите дистрибутив для веб сервера LAMP + FTP + SMTP
<DenZyr> День добрый, подскажите дистрибутив для веб сервера LAMP + FTP + SMTP
<makeli> доброе утро
<katurio> как сделать снимок экрана ?
<Irvingel> Print Screen :)
<NoOova> katurio: Cannon EOS 30D
<NoOova> сделает снимок любого экрана
<katurio> спс
<Irvingel> кто pidgin ом пользуется?
<gaga_rin> ?
<Irvingel> как в нем настроить чтоб при клике по нику он вставлялся в сообщение?
<Irvingel> модуль какой-то ставить надо?
<katurio> http://www.nicegoing.ru/zm1005/img_13410.png
<katurio> 11.11.11 11/11/11
<katurio> Живые есть ?
<Irvingel> только андеды
<tonius> Всем привет! Поставил сегодня себе 11.10! И сразу столкнулся с проблемой - не могу поставить исполняемый бит jar файлу не через наутилус не через mc
<tonius> что делать? :)
<nicloay> а что, разве это работало ? ./wtf.jar ?
<nicloay> в предыдущих релизах я имею ввиду
<tonius> работало конечно. это ява файл
<tonius> у меня клиентская часть к биллингу на яве
<tonius> UTM5
<tonius> а щас ставлю галочку "Разрешить исполнение файла как программы" и она тутже сама снимается
<tonius> может это как-то связано с правами... раздел с этим файлом смонтирован так /dev/sdb3 on /media/Datko type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<tonius> я  хз что такое default_permissions какие они по умолчанию и где меняются
<tonius> еще я скайп тут поставил.. запустил.. посидел.. закрыл... по крестику, он пропал в панельке слева, а в процессах всё еще висит... что за безобразие, как его теперь увидеть.. мне там написали..
<stolzus> tonius: а у тебя ява то стоит?
<stolzus> *джава
<tonius> да, она по умолчанию есть. она жалуется что файл не исполняемый
<nicloay> tonius, запускай руками или создай sh с контентом java -jar file.jar
<tonius> да, так-то работает
<tonius> но всёже хотелось бы ставить исполняемые биты на файлы...
<tonius> на рабочем столе если создаю файл, то там можно савтить исполняемый бит... а на смонтированом NTFS разделе нельзя..
<Ravkoff> Привет товарищи. Как убрать значек смонтированных дисков из боковой панели Unity?
<Ravkoff> Нашёл вот что:
<Ravkoff> Код: [Выделить]dconf-editor
<Ravkoff> desktop -> unity -> devices
<Ravkoff> devices-optoion =  «Never»
<Ravkoff> Но у меня нет такой опции.
<Ravkoff> Эммм, какбыть.
<tonius> ну ладно.. фиг с ним... а как мне вытащить скайп? закрыл его по крестику, а в процессах висит, и люди меня онлайн видят.. и пишут мне..
<portos> всем привет
<baronos> Ravkoff: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools а потом уде лезть в дконф эдитор
<baronos> ж*
<Ravkoff> яжговорю, там нет такого параметра
<Ravkoff> не понимаю в чем дело:)
<Ravkoff> ccsm выставил в "никогда не показывать" и всё равно показывает
<portos> подскажите умную книгу по изучению bash скриптов для глупых людей surprise
<baronos> !bash
<ubuntuhelp> Командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/ofkLB а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<portos> а чтоб научится писать скрипты?
<stolzus> portos: посмотри в вики на opennet.ru
<Anton2d> tonius, > pid=`pgrep skype` && sudo kill -9 $pid
<Anton2d> Скайп часто виснет насмерть
<baronos> кто там с юнити и панелью не разобрался?
<SergeyIT> baronos, а что с ними?
<stolzus> baronos: он убежал уже
<gaga_rin> SergeyIT: q ^_^
<Ilshat> блин. замучался с mercurial-server. второй день вожусь. никто не работал с ним?
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, привет )
<gaga_rin> 100500 лет суда не заходил :)
<nicloay> Anton2d, killall -9 skype
<Anton2d> ;)
<Anton2d> та неинтересно
<Anton2d> так
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, на вин вернулся?
<amarovita> Зачем PepperFlash валит Хромиум? Как бороться, кроме убийства Пеппера?
<SergeyIT> убить хром
<stolzus> можно как раз наоборот. поставить хром, и снести хромиум
<admin-skif-biz> Народ, а как в гуглахроме модуль устаревший обновить? Ругается на IcedTea
<Onkeltem> Вопрос по java
<Onkeltem> У меня в ряде jav приложений (NetBeans, еще какой-то IDE ставил, сейчас вот - в клиент-банке) глюк один и тот же - меню выбирается только при зажатой кнопке мыши. Стоит отпустить кнопку - меню исчезает. У кого-нибудь было такое, как лечится?
<yacoov> hi
<yacoov> тик так
<stolzus> yacoov: ты чего вчера кричат то? :)
<stolzus> *кричал
<yacoov> да так не помню почему
<stolzus> ок :)
<yacoov> :)
<Ilshat> есть ограничения на колич-во файлов в папке?
<stolzus> *директории
<stolzus> не слышал о том, что есть
<gaga_rin> SergeyIT:  нет на кальку
<stolzus> gaga_rin и как оно?
<gaga_rin> крута же
<Ilshat> никто не баловался с ffmpeg? хочу писать с камеры картинки в папку. нельзя ли шаблоны для имен делать. знаю %d , чтобы с числами писать. но хотелось бы дату прикрутить
<gaga_rin> ну и бери
<gaga_rin> и плюсуй
<gaga_rin> как дату брать знаешь?
<Ilshat> дату то знаю
<gaga_rin> ну и дык вперёд
<Ilshat> спасибо кэп
<Ilshat> как будто не пробовал.
<nicloay> $(date) ?
<Ilshat> дате укажет текущюю ему дату. а мне надо долго писать в картинки (разные!). надо чтобы каждой картинке свою дату указывать
<Ilshat> в этмо проблема
<nicloay> помоему не проблема :)
<Ilshat> ну подскажи тогда )
<Onkeltem> baronos: тут? Как с радио быстро записать? )))
<Onkeltem> baronos: клёвый трек, пока не кончился, срочна нада! Ж))
<baronos> эм, звуко запись врубай
<nicloay> Ilshat, тебе какую дату надо ? - которая в тегах или время проигрывания ?
<baronos> хотя хз, запомни слова в песне потом в гугл и скачай)
<Ilshat> nicloay: текущяя дата.
<Onkeltem> baronos: это dubstep, какие тут слова )))
<Onkeltem> baronos: странно, звукозапись лдавет выбрать только Master
<nicloay> Ilshat, блин - какая текущая дата - если $(date) не подходит ?
<Onkeltem> baronos: а нельзя ли как-то узнать что играет?
<Ilshat> повторяю. я беру с веб-ки картинки. и сохраняю в папке нужной. можно указать параметр имени как image_%d.jpg. тогда будет писать image_1.jpg, image_2.jpg.
<baronos> Onkeltem: зайди на страницу радио и посмотри кто поёт или пел
<nicloay> ну а я про что.. укажи image_$(date)_%d.jpg
<Ilshat> надо нормальное имя, чтобы у кадра было имя типа 2011-11-11_10-10-03.jpg
<nicloay> формат даты посмотри man date
<nicloay> =)
<Onkeltem> baronos: точна
<Ilshat> nicloay: заметь. мне еще нужно время )
<nicloay> замечаю
<nicloay> MAN DATE
<nicloay> =)
<nicloay> lower case )
<Ilshat> если укажу $(date) с временем. будет что то такое. 16:40:03_1.jpg 16:40:03_2.jpg 16:40:03_x.jpg
<Ilshat> понял, про че я?
<Ilshat> вообщем ты немного не то предлагаешь
<nicloay> Ilshat, скорее всего ты немного не то ожидаешь  :)
<nicloay> яж спрашиваю какую тебе дату нужно - из видоконтейнера или текущую которая на часах )
<nicloay> или дату с изобржанеия - не знаю как там эти таги называются
<Onkeltem> trac
<Onkeltem> Вот что в нём люди находят?
<Onkeltem> бррр
<Ilshat> nicloay: ~/image_`date +%m.%d.%y-%H-%M-%S`.jpg
<Ilshat> которая на часах
<nicloay> Ilshat, ну вот.. видишь какой молодец.. даже сам формат настроил :)
<Ilshat> nicloay: нее ) эт не работает )
<Ilshat> это пример того, что я хочу
<nicloay> почему :) ?
<nicloay> ну а в чем проблема то ?
<Ilshat> nicloay: в том, что ему передается дата. создает один кадр. а следующий создать не может. вот тебе загадка, догадайся почему не может?
<nicloay> вот веть сказочник.. загадки задавать :) - ты покажи полностью что ты делаешь и скажи чего не получается :)
<Ilshat> ffmpeg -y -f video4linux2 -r 1 -b 256k -t 1 -s 640x480 -i /dev/video0 ~/image_`date +%m.%d.%y-%H-%M-%S`.jp
<nicloay> блин.. у меня ffmpeg нету.. есть только mplayer. - вобщем ты хочешь каждую секунду шлепать кадр в файл - так ?
<Ilshat> lf
<Ilshat> да
<nicloay> а где %d - ты раньше его использовал чтоб он тебе в имя цифру вставил
<Ilshat> вместо `date .....`
<nicloay> а ты знаешь что такое -t ?
<Ilshat> ну да. раз указал )
<nicloay> Stop writing the output after its duration reaches duration. duration may be a number in seconds, or in hh:mm:ss[.xxx] form.
<nicloay> выглядит типа он дальше не пойдет
<Ilshat> это я знаю
<Ilshat> это то тут причем
<Ilshat> это я просто для теста сделал.
<nicloay> дак что не работает то ?
<Ilshat> смотри. прикинем. что имя будем писать в unixtime. 1321008351.jpg 1321008352.jpg 1321008353.jpg. но в реале поулчается так. 1321008351.jpg 1321008351.jpg 1321008351.jpg
<nicloay> теперь все понятно.. ты зовешь ffmpeg один раз а не  500100
<Ilshat> потому что `date` передает не параметры. а сразу результат
<Ilshat> да да
<Ilshat> можно конечно просто image_%d.jpg. но я могу не уделить во время внимание. и засорю папку сотнями тысяч файлов.
<Ilshat> а так можно еще скрипт сделать. и будет в нужные папки писать. типа ~/2011/11/11/10
<SAPetrovich> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<chapt> забавно, убунта ставилась за 20 минут максимум, а обновления с одной версии на другую идут полтора часа )
<nicloay> Ilshat, ну если не получится можешь потом просто их двинуть for i in `seq 1 10000`; do mv blabla_$i.jpg $(date).jpg;done
<Ilshat> nicloay: ну это уже другой вопрос ) придется писать еще один скрипт и в крон его
<nicloay> ну че там скрипт.. одна лишняя строчка )
<nicloay> а … блин туплю - ща.. погодь
<Ilshat> строчкой не обойтись. я же хочу распределить по папкам
<Ilshat> надо сперва создать папки с подпапками (автоматом).~/2011/11/11/10-00/ ~/2011/11/11/10-10/ ,.....
<nicloay> не.. точно тупняк..
<Ilshat> вообщем разберусь. на крайняк напишу скрипт на ruby.
<[Raiden]> http://nnm.ru/blogs/modelius1/v-oktyabre-v-rossii-otkrylos-bolee-50-novyh-proizvodstv/
<[Raiden]> во все чаты флуданул... Там чел кажыдй месяц такой отчет пишет
<stolzus> хм. это агитка как в рашке всё хорошо стало?
<[Raiden]> Ну, типа того
<[Raiden]> НАсчат хорошо - это ты сильно сказал. Но за последние лет 5 стало точно не хуже чем было 5-10 лет назад.
<[Raiden]> Насчет*
<portos> такой вопрос: почему ifconfig не показывает внешний айпи адрес
<portos> подключен через дсл модем
<stolzus> ну. тебе рассказать, как у нас в городе из-за повышения цен на ресурсы и новой системы налогов загнулись последние предприятия? :)
<stolzus> или про то, как 4 мужика в полуразваленом помещении собирают станки, и прикол в том, что другой такой конторы в россии нет :)
<[Raiden]> stolzus: Если хочешь оставь комент по линку и мне ссылку кинешь :) Тут не надо.
<stolzus> не хочу
<Ilshat> portos: он по сути и не должен
<stolzus> я не понимаю смысла таких постов. если ЕдРо продавить в думу - так они и так пройдут. но чем меньше наберут, тем лучше. Путину башкой придётся думать тогда.
<stolzus> ладно, не будем нацполить :)
<[Raiden]> Я не совсем уверен в том, что пост за конкретную партию. Скорее за Россию. Что люди строятся и работают.
<[Raiden]> там нету и слова и едро.
<[Raiden]> про едро
<Ilshat> оффтоп пошел
<[Raiden]> stolzus: я кстати тоже не понимаю смысла, почему в пресе одно нытьё и криминал. А вот такие новости как в этом посте обходят.
<[Raiden]> видимо рейтинг важнее
<stolzus> ладно, ладно. если так то да. просто выборы скоро, и любые такие посты воспринимаются как агитка
<[Raiden]> угу, всё молчу )
<stolzus> если бы вот, статья была опубликована эдак 5 декабря, я бы даже и не подумал :) про криминал согласен. негатива много. и много попусту
<stolzus> да, давай не будем :) я тоже молчу :)
<[Raiden]> могу успокоить, новости там эти каждый месяц уже несколько лет
<[Raiden]> не перед выборами
<[Raiden]> )
<stolzus> :)
<admin-skif-biz> хых.. Я в квартире собирал уникальное медицинское оборудование для тяжелых больных. В РФ вообще единственное предприятие. Было.
<stolzus> а потом что?
<baronos> а потом оказалось что патент уже у MS )
<[Raiden]> того же автора http://nnm.ru/blogs/Ser-ser/upravlyaemyy-haos-kak-osnovnoy-silovoy-instrument-ssha/
<[Raiden]> кажется я оп-фтопер :) Но всеравно же вопросов нет.
<[Raiden]> офтопер
<andrex> [Raiden]: тебе остальсь тока кбанить за вопросы по теме
<[Raiden]> )
<stolzus> :)
<baronos> как через консоль установить deb пакет?
<[Raiden]> dpkg -i
<baronos> спс
<myatnyichai> ребята, подскажите, пожалуйста, как настроить irc-канал ubuntu-ru на XChat IRC?
<admin-skif-biz> А потом надоело. Китайцы делают хоть дерьмо, но дешевле.
<admin-skif-biz> myatnyichai, а в чем проблема?
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?qplmv8
<[Raiden]> baronos: --^
<myatnyichai> <admin-skif-biz> проблема в том, что я чайник, и не знаю как настраивать канал в этой проге
<admin-skif-biz> myatnyichai, при запуске выбираешь сеть Freenode - править
<baronos> [Raiden]: it's good)) спс)
<myatnyichai> admin-skif-biz, есть
<Intrpt> всем доброго
<admin-skif-biz> myatnyichai, внизу указываешь канала #ubuntu-ru
<Intrpt> pwgen -sy 19 брутфорсится?
<admin-skif-biz> myatnyichai, команда для соединения msg NickServ IDENTIFY свойпароль
<admin-skif-biz> myatnyichai, кодировка UTF-8(unicode)
<HarryShprottey> re all
<myatnyichai> ..
<admin-skif-biz> myatnyichai, получилось?
<myatnyichai> admin-skif-biz да) спасибо)
<myatnyichai> admin-skif-biz, а можешь мне ещё в одном вопросе помочь?
<admin-skif-biz> myatnyichai, в каком
<portos> у кого работает этот сервис?
<portos> http://www.domaintools.com/research/my-ip/myip.xml
<jlewka> люди, кто понимает ldap?)
<myatnyichai> admin-skif-biz, мне нужно, чтобы интернет-соединение (CDMA) автоматически дисконнектилось в 00:00, а потом коннектилось в 00:10. при этом, чтобы при случайном дисконнекте после 00:10 происходил автоматический коннект
<myatnyichai> admin-skif-biz, как это можно сделать?
<admin-skif-biz> myatnyichai, это надо скрипт написать и через cron время указать
<baronos> jlewka: http://www.zytrax.com/books/ldap/
<myatnyichai> admin-skif-biz, я новичок в linuxe. смысл твоих слов мне мало понятен. как написать этот самый скрипт?
<admin-skif-biz> myatnyichai, или просто пусть cron рвет его нахрен. Смотря что за соединение и через что..
<admin-skif-biz> myatnyichai, через что в инет выходишь?
<jlewka> baronos, а на конкретные вопросы ответить сможешь?)
<myatnyichai> admin-skif-biz, через модем Novatel USB720 (3G)
<baronos> jlewka: к сожалению нет я его не знаю, просто уже второй день ты ищешь ответа, и ни кто не обращает внимания(
<admin-skif-biz> myatnyichai, а модем через Нетворк-менеджер настраивал?
<jlewka> baronos, ага...
<myatnyichai> admin-skif-biz, нет. просто указал номер дозвона и логин для соединения + отметил птичкой подключаться автоматически
<myatnyichai> admin-skif-biz, вот собственно и все настройки
<myatnyichai> admin-skif-biz, или ты не это имел ввиду?
<admin-skif-biz> myatnyichai, прям так сразу не скажу.. с таким подключением почти не работал
<admin-skif-biz> надо у народа поспрашивать
<admin-skif-biz> Я свой 3G от билайна через его скрипт запускал.
<myatnyichai> народ, нужна помощь! Нужно, чтобы интернет-соединение (CDMA) автоматически дисконнектилось в 00:00, а потом коннектилось в 00:10. при этом, чтобы при случайном дисконнекте после 00:10 происходил автоматический коннект.
<admin-skif-biz> myatnyichai, укажи народу модем, провайдера и какое подключение
<myatnyichai> народ, нужна помощь! Нужно, чтобы интернет-соединение (CDMA) автоматически дисконнектилось в 00:00, а потом коннектилось в 00:10. при этом, чтобы при случайном дисконнекте после 00:10 происходил автоматический коннект. Модем - Novatel USB720, провайдер - Интертеле
<myatnyichai> ком (Украина), подключение 3G (EVDO)
<admin-skif-biz> myatnyichai, или потыкайся на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru/
<andrex> а просто дописать не судьба, надо обезательно повторять 100500 раз
<myatnyichai> andrex, наверное, таки не судьба...
<admin-skif-biz> я мож туплю.. а в CDMA есть 3G??
<myatnyichai> admin-skif-biz, с педивикии: CDMA2000 является стандартом 3G в эволюционном развитии сетей cdmaOne (основанных на IS-95)
<myatnyichai> admin-skif-biz, для меня лично CDMA=3G
<[artus]> myatnyichai, пищеш скрипт который будет звонить и в крон
<admin-skif-biz> myatnyichai, я ему это и советовал. У него знаний не хватает..
<admin-skif-biz> У меня тоже..
<myatnyichai> admin-skif-biz, чтобы написать сей дивный скрипт, что нужно изучить?
<[artus]> ну тогда пусть читает адвансед баш скриптинг )
<admin-skif-biz> а как в консоли разорвать соединение НМ?
<myatnyichai> [artus], а ты не мог бы помочь написать этот скрипт?
<admin-skif-biz> Злые вы.. Совсем разучились лЮдям помогать
<[artus]> myatnyichai, иди на форуме тему создай) авось кто согласится)
<myatnyichai> [artus], спс. буду пробовать.
<admin-skif-biz> блин.. да там всего одну команду в крон прописать.. а человек будет трахаться хз сколько
<admin-skif-biz> а мож я слишком добрый сегодня
<[artus]> admin-skif-biz, мне лень гуглить что у него за модем , писать для него конфиг для ввдиала и ресетилку для крона)
<[artus]> если б к него был мтсовский или утеловский)) тогда другое дело)
<admin-skif-biz> [artus], мне тоже ((
<admin-skif-biz> я летом свой от билайна скриптом помимо НМ запускал. Потому там с консолью проще было.
<myatnyichai> [artus], это печально((
<[artus]> myatnyichai, печально то что ты не гочеш погуглить и найти решение и требуеш от народа выдать тебе готовое да еще и на безвоздмездной основе :)
<[artus]> учитывая что все готовое уже даавно в сети )
<admin-skif-biz> да там просто соединение рвать и все.. блин, друзья убунты
<[artus]> ну засунь в крон killall pppd в 11.59 и стартуй в 00.11
<myatnyichai> [artus], да был бы я немного поопытнее с линуксом, пожет бы и погуглил.
<[artus]> admin-skif-biz, тут 90% гемороя конфиг для ввдиала найти) так чтоб он адекватно звонил )
 * [artus] ушол в поисках еды
<admin-skif-biz> [artus], ну раз он уже подключен, значит проблема не в том, как подключить
<jlewka> млин, почему теперь wbinfo -r ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЬ  не видит нужную группу
<jlewka> а dgset видит группу
<portos> подскажите как правильно запустить скрипт который находится в директории /home/bin/script из другой директории?
<portos> если я нахожусь в директории там где скрипт то запускаю ./ -так
<stolzus> ага
<stolzus> пиши полный путь и запустится
<andrex> sh путь
<andrex> если канечно скрипт на sh
<portos> не через sh не запускается
<portos> пробовал
<portos> вот и спрашиваю у знатоков)
<portos> хочу повесить на крон эту задачу
<stolzus> sudo sh {path}
<[artus]> че вы фигней страдаете ?
<[artus]> stolzus, sh нафига ???
<portos> Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<stolzus> не знаю :) я без него всегда запускал
<portos> вот
<stolzus> меня andrex смутил
<andrex> )
<portos> так не работает
<stolzus> portos: у тебя может ошибка в скрипте
<portos> ага
<portos> а почему тогда работает когда стоишь в этой директории?
<portos> и запускаешь так ./
<portos> ?
<portos> так как запустить то?
<stolzus> у мудрого артуса спроси :)
<portos> все работает
<sharikoff> полный путь
<andrex> /path/for/script/samscript
<sharikoff> до скрипта
<portos> из другой директории
<portos> да
<sharikoff> с любой директориии
<sharikoff> хоть с луны
<stolzus> ему это уже писали. он говорит - не работает
<sharikoff> надо сделать chmod +x
<portos> все уже работает
<portos> спасибо
<portos> еще вопрос
<sharikoff> спасибо не булькает
<[artus]> sharikoff,  ты пошто вселенскую тайну выдаеш)
<portos> )))
<portos> скрипт после запуска не завершает работу
<portos> как сделать что бы после исполнения скрипт умирал
<sharikoff> учше
<sharikoff> емае
<[artus]> садист какой
<sharikoff> [artus]: я те щас похвалюсь
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/327682/6136828b
<[artus]> давай
<sharikoff> 2 ляма
<sharikoff> =))
<[artus]> хыыы
<sharikoff> квартирка =))
<[artus]> паздравлямс)
<sharikoff> спасип =)
<sharikoff> но че толку то.. он казенный
<[artus]> а те сиськи под диваном мало? )))
<sharikoff> это круче
<sharikoff> пол иркутска можно запузырить
<[artus]> ну это круче при условии что к тебе к квартирку магистраль заходит)
<[artus]> а так то )
<sharikoff> 4 тыщи абонов -загрузка 0.2 процента
<[artus]>  sharikoff  cjs-company-transtelecom.ethernet8-4.ar9.lon3.gblx.net  это у тебя там падает?
<sharikoff> трансы везде
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ну как там дела c локо дистром?
<skai-falkorr> завтра займусь.седня я тока зачет сдал
<sharikoff> я вот че хотел спросить по нубству своему
<sharikoff> можно взять в аренду пол AS или четверть?
<sharikoff> а то цешкабольно дорого в месяц
<sharikoff> *цешка
<baronos> skai-falkorr: поздравляю со здачей.
 * skai-falkorr достал любимую лопату с гравюрой, изображающей учебник русского языка
<stolzus> присоединяюсь к поздравлению
<portos> ребятки крон может убивать только что запущенный скрипт?  а то скрпит каждые пять минут запускается и висит в списке процессов.
<[artus]> как написал, так он и работает)
<portos> не я писал) я еще мальенький
<[artus]> exit 0 есть в конце?
<portos> сейчас посмотрю
<portos> там куча непонятных символов - я так понимаю что это бинарный файл
<[Raiden]> а почему ты считаешь, что он не должен висеть?
<[Raiden]> что за процесс?
<baronos> в livecd mesa драйвер используется?
<portos> [Raiden]:  крон запускает этот файл и каждые пять минут получается новый процесс
<portos> это же не есть гуд что будут плодится процессы
<portos> http://www.inatech.eu/inadyn/readme.html#cmd_line - это клиент для определения айпи адреса
<[artus]> portos, а динднс из реп поставить религия запрещает?
<[artus]> нафиг городить непонятно что
<portos> динднс нужно каждый месяц заходить в свой акк
<[artus]> да еще и с последним то фиксом в 7м году
<[artus]> portos, зачем ???
<portos> иначе акк удаляется
<portos> потому что бесплатный
<portos> afraid.org - здесь можно сделать и забыть
<portos> только клиенты под него упрямые
<[Raiden]> portos: ясно. крон не проверяет это. если процесс не завершается - это его проблемы. По крону можно ег озавершат ьтолько создав правило. Либо изменив правило запуска. Пусть пускается скрипт который запускает что надо и убивает )
<[Raiden]> или убери вообще запуск этого
<[v-8]_jupiter> Чтото лтс убунта не на один комп с флешки не ставится
<[Raiden]> то, что висит в памяти постоянно, не дожно пускатьяс по крону, для
<[Raiden]> этого есть rc.local и автозапуски всякие
<[Raiden]> в общем зажача смотря какая
<[Raiden]> *создать правил ос kill\killall
<portos> процесс можно убить только по айди или по имени тоже можно?
<[artus]> portos, незнаю че там на предмет заходить, я как зарегал месяцев 8м тому, так первый раз вот только что зашол, посмотреть , все работает )
<portos> [artus]: www.dyndns.com - ты об этом сервисе?
<[artus]> portos, наверно имеетцо в виду хоть раз в месяц но логинится на сервисе, хоть клиентом, а так как у меня в роутере прописан то я не парюсь)
<[artus]> угу
<portos> а мне приходит  уведомление что нужно активировать ваш акк
<portos> и т.д.
<portos> один раз в месяц
<[artus]> ниче не приходит)
<portos> и в рутере тоже прописан этот сервис
<[Raiden]> portos: по имени killall и pkill
<[Raiden]> первое убивает все что под имя подходит
<[Raiden]> второе незнаю
<portos> [Raiden]: спасибо) следующим правилом на кроне будет killall
<katurio> Народ  не работает инэт в Virtual Box че нужно сделать ?
<rfdrew> есть проблема. Покоцалась файловая. Кое что перестало работать как переустановить все пакеты в системе?
<stolzus> выбери в синаптике все установленыые, выдели и нажми - переустановить
<portos> katurio: Тип подключения - сетевой мост
<[Raiden]> можно поскриптить ещё, допустим, проверять есть ли процесс в памяти и если есть, сначала убивать, потом запускать нвоый или не запускать - по вкусу
<[Raiden]> if [ "$(pgrep name)" = "" ]then killall name ;name ;else name ; fi
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<[Raiden]> ой т.е. !=
<[Raiden]> и ; перед then
<[Raiden]> старею )
<portos> да думаю проще будет на крон повесить */7 * * * * root killall inadyn
<portos> скрипт каждые 5 минут а этот каждые 7
<rfdrew> что могло случится установил флеш после перезагрузки не подключается вайфай и виснит?
<[Raiden]> беспроводыне сети такие... Беспроводные.
<[Raiden]> фиг знает, но это точно не из-за флэша
<[Raiden]> )
<Vladislaw> Всем приветэ
<HarryShprottey> Ребят, не подскажите в чём проблема,  стоит убунта 11.10 при скроллинге видео, появляются артефакты ввиде горизонтальных белых линий
<[Raiden]> радеон?
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: видеокарта какая
<HarryShprottey> ati radeon 6310 hd
<[Raiden]> ищи самый свежий драйвер, недавно выходил
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<[Raiden]> и читай последний линк, вариан тустанвоки пакетами
<[Raiden]> может поможет
<HarryShprottey> thx
<[Raiden]> алтернатива - либо откат на открытый драйвер, либо чтение про опции драйвера касающиеся видео и\или смена модуля вывода в плейере
<[Raiden]> например с xv на gl2
<HarryShprottey> Что посоветуете почитать для junior ubuntu user?  Хотелось бы не книгу, а иллюстрированные статьи.  Спасибо
<stolzus> HarryShprottey: вики на ubuntu.ru?
<HarryShprottey> xiexie
<HarryShprottey> thx
<User601[web]> народ вапрос? есть смысл ставить  убунту на камп который не подключон к инету?
<baronos> нет
<[Raiden]> если умеешь переносить пакеты на носители с нужным софтом и ставить - то почему бы и нет.
<stolzus> User601[web]: да. последний 10.04
<[Raiden]> Спроси себя лучше вот о чем, нужен ли комп без инета.
<stolzus> и смотря для каких целей :)
<User601[web]> друг хочет убунту я иму в етом очень сильно хочу памочь, у мну CD c убунту есть
<User601[web]> я то умею
<stolzus> это фейк, чую я
<[artus]> а может всеже лучше учебник по русскому почитать?
<[Raiden]> хочет - пусть имеет :) Лучше конечно двд или если скажем инет дорогйо, то узнат ькак можно получит ьпо почте срезы репов на двд
<[Raiden]> может это будет дешевле. Если конечно они нужны.
<User601[web]> я бы образ зделал но у мну I368  а у него амд
<[Raiden]> на амд можно ставить и386
<[Raiden]> только рам не будет видно более 4гб
<[Raiden]> даже более 3
<HarryShprottey> Заметил странность, иногда не работает лкм, это может быть как то связано с драйвером USB котроллера? Мышь рабочая, 100%
<User601[web]> я просто что думаю что без инета убунту на руский нормально не ляжет? я не помню 10,04 нормально без первого обновления ставица нормально на руский или нт
<User601[web]> м да это плохо, без инета гаджет погоды и луной фазы не будет работать(
<stolzus> :)
<[Raiden]> на сд версии нету полной локализации
<[Raiden]> на двд есть
<[Raiden]> если я понял: не очень ляжет
<HarryShprottey> Подскажите пожалуйста, в чём дело? Пытаюсь поставить драйвер на видео http://paste.pro/5135082
<[artus]> аптитудом пользуйся
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: у тебя 64бит дистрибутив?
<HarryShprottey> И 64 и 32
<[Raiden]> в 64битном такой пакет есть
<[Raiden]> в 32битном не нужен
<DarthWantuz> если перекомпилить ядро, то и больше 3х будет на 32х битах видно
<HarryShprottey> ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64
<myatnyichai> товарищи, помогите чайнику разобраться с написанным ниже
<myatnyichai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174365.0
<baronos> xdiagnose нужен это пакет вообще?
<HarryShprottey> чтобы выполнить команду, chmod +x ati-driver-installer-11-8-x86.x86_64.run , где должен находится файл?
<[Raiden]> если именн оэту команду, то в текущем каталоге
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1111/h_1321025842_3310399_5aee2963ba.png - на тему иа32
<[artus]> myatnyichai, ну начиная со слов Первое, что в голову приходит для disconnect: у александроса идет полный бред) а так ниче )
<HarryShprottey> [Raiden]: Эм, а если я терминал с рабочего стола запускаю, или как правильно назвать..
<myatnyichai> [artus], этот бред не будет выполнять, то, что мне нужно?
<[artus]> myatnyichai, он вообще не о том )
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: какой терминал не важно
<[Raiden]> если ты его запустил и ничего не делал, то ты скорее всего в ~
<[Raiden]> в домашенй папк
<[Raiden]> е
<myatnyichai> [artus], создал тему как он/она посоветовал/-а. и в ответ
<myatnyichai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174368.0;topicseen
<[Raiden]> для прехода использу cd или доставь mc
<[Raiden]> й
<myatnyichai> и что теперь делать?
<HarryShprottey> При попытке выполнить chmod +x ati-driver-installer-11-8-x86.x86_64.run
<HarryShprottey>  пишет Нет такого файла или каталога
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: тип соединения какой
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> myatnyichai: тип соединения какой?
<myatnyichai> [Raiden], 3G EVDO
<[artus]> pppd ему дергать надо
<[Raiden]> ясно, незнаю )
<stolzus> так. что за хрень ползёт в строке: * 152 #ubundu-ru fedusia H
<stolzus> что это?
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: ну тык перейди туда где лежит
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: [19:40:48] [[Raiden]]для прехода используй cd или доставь mc
<[Raiden]> или прям в этой строке путь до файла укажи
<stolzus> [artus]: админ, а админ. есть мысли? :)
<[artus]> stolzus, ты о чем?
<[Raiden]> В винде же есть консоль, куча команд. Почему они приходят не понимая чт такое пут ьд офайла?
<[Raiden]> :)
<[artus]> накол их)
<[Raiden]> это так, шутка
<stolzus> [artus]: о своём вопросе. в логе появляется
<[artus]> stolzus, ну кто то тебе флудит
<stolzus> а. странно. а каким образом? это не нотисы даже
<[artus]> спроси у стафов
<[artus]> я не влавался в эти приколы
<myatnyichai> ((
<HarryShprottey> [Raiden]: То ли я дурак, то ли лыжи не едут.  Переходил в каталог cd /home/v далее пробовал делать chmod +x filename.run
<HarryShprottey> chmod: невозможно получить доступ к «ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: ну надо переходит туда где файл лежит. Если он там и лежит, значит имя неверное
<[artus]> HarryShprottey, в чем проблема ? тушиш иксы, дал права на запуск, потом sudo ./filename.run  и ставиш дрова , проблема в чем ?
<HarryShprottey> Это всё так легко звучит :D
<[Raiden]> это и делается легко
<[artus]> HarryShprottey, ридми читай !
<[Raiden]> допустим файлв /home/v/Закачки
<[Raiden]> chmod + /home/v/Закачки/ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run
<[Raiden]> или  cd  ~/Закачки
<[Raiden]> если пут ьверный , но пишут файла нет, значит имя не то пишешь
<[Raiden]> используй TAB
<[Raiden]> или поставь консольынй файлменеджер mc
<[Raiden]> ls ещё для просмотра
<[Raiden]> от слова list
<[artus]> !toolbox | HarryShprottey
<ubuntuhelp> HarryShprottey: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<[artus]> HarryShprottey, иди почитай для начала
<[artus]> прежде чем ставить что нить и вообще лезть куда нить
<myatnyichai> скажите-ка, товарищи, вот это вот под cron можно запустить
<myatnyichai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=81009.0
<myatnyichai> может это решение моей проблемы?
<[artus]> как се запущено
<[artus]> *в
<myatnyichai> [artus], ты мне?
<Irvingel> Привет всем!
<TNH> привет
<Irvingel> скажите плиз, как в гном шеле передвинуть кнопки закрытия/сворачивания на правую сторону?
<Irvingel> то есть на левую обратно
<Irvingel> а то справа не удобно блин
<HarryShprottey>  А можно как то по быстрому раздать интернет по wi-fi? Нету аналога connectify?
<[artus]> можно просто поставить роутер и не страдать фигней)
<[Raiden]> можно раздать любую сеть в другую сеть
<[Raiden]> вбей в гугл слова: linux шарринг iptables
<Intrpt> уже спрашивал, вопрос немного странный. pwgen -sy 19 достаточно усточивые к бруту пароли генерит? Правильно понимаю, что там полный рандом, а не по словарю?
<Intrpt> большее кол-во символов не предлагать =)
<[artus]> Intrpt, мне и так хватает echo 'pass' | sha512sum | md5sum | fold -w 12 | head -1 ))
<[artus]> или же echo 'pass' | md5sum | base64 | cut -b1-20
<Irvingel>  как перенести кнопки закрытия как было? налево?
<Irvingel> в гномшел
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> cat /dev/urandom | tr -dc 'a-zA-Z0-9' | fold -w 8 | head -1
<Intrpt> [artus]: ок, спасибо.. значит pwgen норм будет, просто удобнее мне pwgen-ом, а генерить довольно часто надо.
<[Raiden]> в заметках осталось, тут на канале кидал кто-то.
<[artus]> [Raiden], в моем варианте я всегда смогу востановить пас)
<[Raiden]> судя по строкам выше, это мог быть Артус
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я юзаю keepassx
<[Raiden]> там кстати и генератор есть
<baronos> Irvingel: на лево или на право надо?
<[artus]>  echo 'пасдляпочтынаzzz.com' | md5sum | base64 | cut -b1-20
<Irvingel> налево
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: а файл от кипаса можно безбоязненно в хоуме хранить?
<[artus]> и фсе )
<[artus]> [Raiden], кепасы всякие хорошо, но вот когда надо с дроида куда то выйти, то понимаеш что как то неале
<Irvingel> baronos: налево, знаешь как?
<Nor8> [artus]: Все же лучше чем ничего, а то пароль забыл и все! ))))
<baronos> Irvingel: gconftool --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "close,maximize,minimize:"
<baronos> Irvingel: рестартани метасити потом если сразу не отобразится
<Irvingel> а разве не компиз юзается?
<[Raiden]> была бы необходимось в дройде - была бы наверное другая программа или решение
<[artus]> хотя если сделать тем жи аливсом , будет что то типа pass site.com и на выходе те пас )
<[artus]> хотя как по мне , самое удобное это береш отрывок песни как инк говорил когдато и достаточно)
<[artus]> брутить замучаются)
<Nor8> [artus]: Это если ты меломан, то да ))))
<[artus]> Nor8, да хоть отрывки из кулинарной книги) az'estpirogbzguzyafarshirovanogo :D
<Nor8> [artus]: Я вчера на фоне новости о взломе стим-сервиса решил поменять пароль, который год не менял.  Поменял, пытаюсь зайти, не дает, вронг пассворд, а подсказку для восстановления забыл уже как года три. :-D Всё, прощай аккаунт!
<Nor8> [artus]: А новый пароль тоже как строка из песни был , никакой брутфорс не поможет! :-D
<Vladislaw> О, вспомнил зачем зашел)
<Irvingel> baronos: не получилось
<Irvingel> это команда в терминале или я что-то попутал?
<Vladislaw> возможно ли с ноута заставить Убунту понимать Num клавиатуру адекватно, как на простой клаве?
<[Raiden]> Толькое скажеш ькак отучить понимать
<[Raiden]> только если*
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: покажи /etc/default/console-setup
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Vladislaw> Просте если (при отключенном Num Lock) Num1(Home) c зажатым шифтом, оно не выделит строку до начала, а вставит 1
 * [Raiden] afk
<Vladislaw> вот http://paste.ubuntu.com/735394/
<baronos> Irvingel: рестартанул метасити?
<baronos> Irvingel: да в терминале
<Irvingel> выщел-зашел в сеанс считается?
<Irvingel> а сорь тупанул
<Irvingel> он так не рестартуется, щас все норм)
<Irvingel> спс
<baronos> Irvingel: незачто)
<Irvingel> только теперь cairo-dock глука поймал
<baronos> Irvingel: или просто сделать ALT+F2 "r"
<Irvingel> baronos: забыл про это...
<Irvingel> потом вобще все глукануло, иксы перезапустил
<Irvingel> мде... и снова кнопки справа...
<myatnyichai> ну помогите же мне! пожалуйста!
<Irvingel> baronos: ничего не пойму... снова кнопки справа, и не могу изменить налево... alt+f2 r не помогает(
<myatnyichai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174365
<myatnyichai> и ни фига не получается
<amarovita> В шелле у них вроде справа нормальное место?
<Irvingel> да в шеле справа по умолчанию, пытаюсь сделать чтоб было слева
<myatnyichai> #!/bin/bash
<myatnyichai> _DHCPCD=$(ps aux | grep dhcpcd | awk '{print $5}' | head -n1)
<myatnyichai> kill $_DHCPCD
<myatnyichai> ifconfig interface down
<Irvingel> gconftool --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "close,maximize,minimize:" почему-то не помогает...
<myatnyichai> это правильный скрипт для дисконнекта?
<[artus]> нет, потому что он тебе не в тему
<myatnyichai> [artus] что же мне делать?! помоги мне!
<Intrpt> прям воззвания к небесному спасителю =)))
<amarovita> Irvingel: а при чем тут метасити?
<amarovita> Irvingel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9867/switch-gnome-shell-buttons-to-the-left
<myatnyichai> (((((((
<amarovita> myatnyichai: А что не так со скриптом?
<myatnyichai> сказали товарищи, что что-то не так. я в этих делах чайник. к тому же пробовал всё это дело запускать - ничего не происходит
<amarovita> Ага, не так
<amarovita> Он не тот пид возвращает
<myatnyichai> amarovita, не тот что?
<myatnyichai> amarovita, что такое пид?
<amarovita> myatnyichai: есть подозрение, что там не $5 а $2 надо, там где принт
<Irvingel> как поставить ubuntu tweak?
<myatnyichai> amarovita, а что это вообще такое $5 и $2?
<amarovita> _DHCPCD=$(ps aux | grep dhcpcd | awk '{print $2}' | head -n1)
<amarovita> Это номера параметров в строчке, которую возвращает ps и в которой есть слово dhcpcd
<[artus]> только причем тут dhcpcd если ему надо pppd дергать )
<stolzus> Irvingel: зайди на сайт getdeb, подключи его репы и там долен быть убунту твик. если не путаю
<myatnyichai> amarovita, о боже! мой мозг!
<myatnyichai> amarovita, товарищ, а может ты мне напишешь правильно? пожалуйста! мне это очень нужно!
<amarovita> Я написал же
<amarovita> _DHCPCD=$(ps aux | grep dhcpcd | awk '{print $2}' | head -n1)
<amarovita> Так оно по-крайней мере без ошибки вроде
<myatnyichai> amarovita, то есть изменить только то что ты написал и всё должно заработать?
<amarovita> Не
<myatnyichai> amarovita (((((
<myatnyichai> amarovita, а что же мне делать?
<[artus]> я вот не пойму, че вызацепились за этот скрипт , при условии что он ему ну ни в коей мере не поможет)
<[artus]> так как ему не eth дергать надо ) а передергивать соединение модема
<amarovita> Еще в строчке ifconfig interface down надо вместо слова интерфейс написать то, что надо
<myatnyichai> кто прав? кого мне слушать??
<amarovita> А список интерфейсов можно посмотреть командочкой ifconfig без параметров, например
<amarovita> Ээ
<[artus]> как все запущено то
<amarovita> Я тебе просто говорю про скрипт, а зачем он тебе - я не видел
<[artus]> myatnyichai, модель модема говори
<amarovita> Если модем - то, возможно, оно ppp0
<myatnyichai> [artus], Novatel USB720
<[artus]> myatnyichai, http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/03/ev-do-internet-access-with-ubuntu-linux/
<[artus]> и на основе этого в 00.00 killall pppd а в 00.10 запуск wvdial по крону
<[artus]> ну и можно еще скрипт пинговалку прикрутить который будет проверять наличие инета и передергивать соединение
<myatnyichai> [artus], то есть просто запустить в crontab killall pppd для дисконнекта и wvdial дла коннекта?
<[artus]> угу
<myatnyichai> [artus], спасибо! сейчас проверю)
<myatnyichai> [artus] наверное, я что-то неправильно делаю
<myatnyichai> [artus] открываю терминал, запускаю crontab -e
<myatnyichai> далее ввожу 20 19 * * * killall pppd
<myatnyichai> это для 19:20, да?
<[artus]> чукча писатель, чукча не читатель ниразу
<[artus]> я для кого статью дал?
<myatnyichai> [artus] что?
<myatnyichai> [artus] но ведь мне дал комманду под кроном
<myatnyichai> [artus] я вот и подумал, что статью можно и не читать
<[artus]> вот почему у меня нет никакого желания кому либо помогать :D
<myatnyichai> [artus], понял. значит буду читать.
<[artus]> потому что в ответах видят почему то совсем не то что говориш )
<[artus]> скрипт пигновалки не дам, не могу найти его чего то в бекапах
<Vladislaw> где найти настройки поведения при нажатии кнопок?
<Vladislaw> Просте если (при отключенном Num Lock) 1(Home)
<myatnyichai> [artus], скажи, пожалуйста, а что делает команда sudo -i
<Vladislaw> Просте если (при отключенном Num Lock) Num1(Home) c зажатым шифтом, оно не выделит строку до начала, а вставит 1
<User131[web]> Всем добрый вечер
<User131[web]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174186.msg1288610#msg1288610
<User131[web]> по теме не подскажите? можете прочитать с начало
<[artus]> ну что, первый комент в точку)
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Vladislaw> ку
<katurio> Народ такой косяк. Когда ставил Убунту поставил для раздела подкачки логический диск виндовый с данными.. и терь ни винда ни убунту не видит этот диск как исправить ?
<stolzus> katurio: поставь gparted. и посмотри, что у тебя творится
<[artus]> @voice dmay
<dmay> да ничего у него там уже не творится
<dmay> [artus]: мерси :3
<stolzus> dmay: пусть проверит. подключён ли swap
<katurio> krok@krokPC:~$ sudo aptitude install gparted
<katurio> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<dmay> katurio: gparted'ом, канешн, глянь. но диск подкачки в линуксе это не "диск на котором лежит своп-файл", это диск с особой фс
<baronos> apt-get
<dmay> а аптитюду разве выпилили?
<baronos> самоуничтожилась)
<katurio> короч поставил че смотреть то ? ))
<dmay> файловую систему на этом разделе
<baronos> образ собирал 11,10 дык после убиения юнити аптитуд тоже удалился)
<dmay> если swap - то поздравляю, это конец.
<katurio> /dev/sda5 linux-swap
<baronos> хех)
<baronos> а че там было на этом разделе?
<katurio> у его потерял ? ;(
<dmay> katurio: люди делятся на два типа - тек кто ещё не делает бекапов, и те, кто теперь делает
<stolzus> да. одна из лучших цитат
<katurio> Да все было))) он у мя был для медиа.. софт, музыка, фото, Писда короч
<baronos> а пихание все в облако это бэкап?
<dmay> baronos: kind of
<dmay> для хомячкофоток сойдёт
<katurio> Вы меня расстроили ((
<myatnyichai> товарищи, подскажите, пожалуйста, если я ввел в crontab -e нужное мне действие, сохранил его, вышел в терминал, мне нужно терминал оставлять открытым для выполнения действия в cron, или можно закрывать?
<stolzus> katurio: тебе повезло на самом деле. теперь ты стал умнее.
<katurio> еще бы ))
<dmay> myatnyichai: закрывай
<katurio> Да ребят вот это залет....
<dmay> katurio: у тебя там были все существующие фотографии твоей покойной любимейшей бабушки?
<baronos> кстати 12,04 на пк не ставится зараза, при выборе раздела виснет, потом отходит и не показывает файловые системы при выборе для раздела)
<dmay> если нет то и пес с ними
<katurio> Кстати. Я же его не форматировал.. мож оживить можно ?
<myatnyichai> dmay, о вот предположим, я ввел два рассписания на перезагрузку. предположим в 00:00 и 03:00, после перезагрузки в 00:00, будет ли выполнена перезагрузка в 03:00?
<dmay> _ты_ его не форматировал
<dmay> myatnyichai: будет
<katurio> Да там реально фотки были ценные,крестницы, и семейных дохера.. гигов на 5
<Sergey_IT>  baronos, у меня 12.04 работает...
<stolzus> katurio: погугли. лично я сомневаюсь, что можно. если найдёшь способ - расскажи
<myatnyichai> dmay, огромнейшее спасибо!
<katurio> я забанен гуглом ))))000
<Sergey_IT> katurio, а не задумывался, что диск может рухнуть?
<baronos> Sergey_IT: странно, это образ от 10 числа значит у меня косячный((
<dmay> 5гб это, например, 100 усд в год на дропбоксе. и ещё 45 останется
<katurio> всмысле рухнуть ?
<katurio> ты про винт ?
<dmay> 100усд это примерно 10 рублей в день
<dmay> вот и думайте
<Sergey_IT> baronos, я с 11.10 обновился
<stolzus> экие вы торопыги
<Sergey_IT> и тебе советую
<dmay> о, дропбоксы безлимитку для команд ввели
<stolzus> Sergey_IT: это же даже не альфа, да?
<katurio> ладно поползу на форум (
<baronos> Sergey_IT: попробую
<Sergey_IT> stolzus, да, но работает
<stolzus> на грех меня подбиваете, окаянные
<Sergey_IT> baronos, и инстолер сначала альтернейт появится, а уже альфа буде лайв
<baronos> Воо я щас альтернейт образ скачаю и поставлю)
<Sergey_IT> stolzus, не подбиваем, просто у меня чистый диск на 500Г есть
<stolzus> так. а xubuntu есть, не в курсе?
<HarryShprottey> Кто может помочь с драйверами ати радеон?
<stolzus> а то я могу федорку поставить второй системой. чтобы оказии не вышло. а первой 12.04
<HarryShprottey> 2 часа пытаюсь - безрезультатно
<stolzus> HarryShprottey: проприетарные?
<dmay> HarryShprottey: только Господь
<stolzus> dmay: опередил :)
<HarryShprottey> stolzus: Я не знаю какие, вообщем при скроллинге видео да и вообще кое какие артефакты есть
<HarryShprottey> сказали дрова постаить
<dmay> ибо АТИ есть порождение диавольское и только светлые силы истинной веры способны заставить его работать >_>
<HarryShprottey> и линк на ман
<HarryShprottey> я по манам делал
<HarryShprottey> ничего не получается
<HarryShprottey> везде ошибки
<stolzus> ай ты чудной парень. не знаешь какие драйвера стоят, а уже паникуешь
<HarryShprottey> Вот последние ошибки что были
<dmay> счас будет !paste
<stolzus> не, он не первый день тут
<dmay> ех, а я уже порадоваться новому бану хотел :3
<HarryShprottey> http://paste.pro/5135096
<stolzus> HarryShprottey: они у тебя изначально стояли?
<stolzus> HarryShprottey: я бы снёс и поставил radeon
<HarryShprottey> Я пытаюсь снести
<HarryShprottey> не сносятся :D
<HarryShprottey> \\
<HarryShprottey> да, изначально стояли
<[artus]> !enter | HarryShprottey
<ubuntuhelp> HarryShprottey: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<stolzus> а что пытаться то. заходишь в синаптик. выделяешь radeon на установку. fglrx на удаление. жмёшь "ок"
<baronos> на убунту-девелоп сегодня сидел смотрел, они только и делали что ссылками кидались) и gnote обсуждали)
<stolzus> если я не ошибаюсь, там всё автоматом подхватывается
<katurio> #ubuntu
<stolzus> баньши и томбой выпилили, да
<baronos> katurio: нет
<katurio> что нет ?
<stolzus> это он зайти пытался :)
<katurio> о да ))
<stolzus> "/join #ubuntu"
<baronos> #ubuntu-devel
<baronos> и че все полетели туда чтоли?)
<stolzus> я - нет :)
<baronos> stolzus: банши исчезнет наверно в первой альфе.
<baronos> stolzus: а пока его можно наблюдать по дефолту еще)
<stolzus> и запилят deadbeef по-умолчанию [мечтаю]
<HarryShprottey> доустанавливался я... вылезло сообщение в виде красного круга с белым прямоугольником
<stolzus> что пишут?
<HarryShprottey> что то с fglrx
<HarryShprottey> он заного скачиватся начал
<katurio> Пишут гады что нельзя восстановить раздел)))
<HarryShprottey> stolzus, значит я в synaptic ищу amd -> всё удаляю, и что ставлю?
<stolzus> эм. зачем amd? fgrlx удали. поставь radeon
<Sergey_IT> HarryShprottey, а какое видео у тебя?
<HarryShprottey> radeon 6310 HD
<katurio> Ребят а мне TestDisk не поможет случаем мой swap раздел оживить ?
<Sergey_IT> katurio, почитай про восстановление данных
<katurio> в процессе
<Sergey_IT> наскоком такое не решается
<HarryShprottey> как удалить fgrlx? В синаптике не находит
<Sergey_IT> HarryShprottey, а ты из бинарников не ставил (*.run)?
<HarryShprottey> пробовал
<stolzus> HarryShprottey: fglrx же
<stolzus> я не помню порядок букв. я на вскидку сказал :)
<stolzus> *навскидку
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: если не пакетами ставил, то наверное над оих поставить и удалить - как 1 вариантов  чистки
<HarryShprottey> когда ставил то в самом конце мне выдал ошибку  http://paste.pro/5135096 ( дрова качал с офф сайта).
<[Raiden]> какие ошибки то?
<[Raiden]> используй sudo dpkg -r имя
<[Raiden]> если имена знаешь
<[Raiden]> apt-cache policy имя можшь юзать что бы понять установлено или нет
<HarryShprottey> Я вот по этому факу делал http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide
<stolzus> [Raiden]: когда ставишь не пакетами, ставит в /usr/local
<stolzus> другой путь. его не перебить установкой и удалением из репы
<[Raiden]> разьве?
<stolzus> ну. во всяком случае с sakura у меня так было
<[Raiden]> речь про драйвер от амд.
<stolzus> (это терминал такой, если кто не знает)
<[Raiden]> как там ставится сакура - пофйиг
<stolzus> мне кажется они одинаково себя ведут
<[Raiden]> когда будешь знать точно - тогда приходи
<HarryShprottey> О, сейчас в драйверах стоит установленный "Проприетарный драйвер ускоренной трёхмерной графики для видеокарт ATI." (это самый первый который), а где написано плановые обновления и тоже такой же драйвер, он не устанавливается.
<stolzus> ты тоже сомневаешься :)
<HarryShprottey> Его нужно удалить?
<[Raiden]> Я не сомневаюсь , т.к. моя прошлая видеокарта была ати
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey:  попроубй удали
<[Raiden]> я незнаю
<stolzus> HarryShprottey: удаляй, ставь радеон. хотя бы работать будет
<stolzus> потом почитаешь в спокойном темпе, ставить тебе проприетарный. и если ставить - то как
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<HarryShprottey> По этому факу? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: набери...
<[Raiden]> sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<HarryShprottey> [Raiden]: сейчас, я нажал на удалить, ещё выполняется
<[Raiden]> а.. тогда не набирай )
<[Raiden]> если только $ sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<[Raiden]> без $
<[Raiden]> это по идее восстановит открытые дрова
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64 xserver-xorg-core
<[Raiden]> строка для 64бит дистра
<HarryShprottey> мне 32 нужно
<HarryShprottey> это опять 70 с щем то мб качать?
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<[Raiden]> для 32бит так
<[Raiden]> нет, это меньше по идее )
<[Raiden]> может и ненадо, если проблем не будет
<go8765_> подскажите пожалуйста как поставить опенофис вместо либреофиса
<HarryShprottey> [Raiden] сделал, что дальше?
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: а ты чего хочешь-то. Ты спрашивал как сносить
<[Raiden]> go8765_: скачать и поставить, не?
<HarryShprottey> [Raiden]: а вот последняя команда это же вроде на закачку была?
<[Raiden]> это команда для восстановления открытого драйвера, если есть проблемы
<stolzus> go8765_: в репах вроде был. один удаляешь, второй ставишь
<[Raiden]> и нужен открытый
<HarryShprottey> Всё, спасибо! Буду пробывать
<go8765_> [Raiden]: не. диалап у меня. а тот что в кеше - тянет в зависимости Либре офис
<[Raiden]> go8765_: ищи на сайте опенофиса или на ппа
<[Raiden]> в офиц репах его нету
<go8765_> stolzus: тянет он в зависимостях либреофис. (я так и пытался сделать - сначяала удалить ЛО и поставить ОО)
<[Raiden]> о него тянет, т.к. ооо нету в 11.10.
<stolzus> хм. а у меня в репах есть
<[Raiden]> stolzus: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1111/h_1321038171_4219134_356cf80534.png
<go8765_> [Raiden]: он типа есть
<go8765_> stolzus: вот тот что у тебя есть в репах - и тянет в зависимость ЛО. посмотри в синаптике его зависимости
<[Raiden]> тебе пакеты с названием опеноффис нужны или опеноффис?
<[Raiden]> :)
<stolzus> всё так. я проглядел. [Raiden] прав
<go8765_> [Raiden]: вот это я и имел ввиду - что только название пооставляли
<stolzus> купился на название :)
<myatnyichai> подскажите, пожалуйста, команду для перезагрузки пк в cron
<HarryShprottey> Так и должно быть? http://paste.pro/5135097
<[Raiden]> go8765_: замечательно, ответ всё тот же. Хочешь поставить опеноффис - иди на их сайт , качай и ставь
<[Raiden]> http://download.openoffice.org/contribute.html?download=mirrorbrain&files/stable/3.3.0/OOo_3.3.0_Linux_x86-64_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz
<[Raiden]> в архиве деб пакеты
<[Raiden]> линк на 64 бит версии
<[Raiden]> 32бит сами ищите там же
<go8765_> [Raiden]: спс. через 11 часов 13 минут он у меня может скачается :)
<stolzus> только лучше пакет собери. а потом поставь
<HarryShprottey> [Raiden]: Подскажи пожалуста, http://paste.pro/5135097 так и должно быть? Особенно предпоследняя строчка
<katurio> Блин народ а можно изменить  Файловую систему не форматируя раздел ?
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: у тебя какая версия дистрибутива?
<HarryShprottey> 11/10
<[Raiden]> sh ./ati-driver-installer-11-10-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/oneiric может?
<[Raiden]> вывод команды верный, сама команда неверна
<go8765_> stolzus: это была шутка. я не намерен столько ждать :)
<[Raiden]> ооо чем-то лучше чем либра?
<stolzus> katurio: думаю что так же, как из яичницы сделать цыплёнка :)
<katurio> хорош прикалываться ))
<[Raiden]> --buildpkg Ubuntu/oneiric - возможно сделает тоже самое, возможно нет.
<[Raiden]> лучше сделать нормально, что бы не проверять
<go8765_> [Raiden]: stolzus спасибо за ответы :)
<stolzus> это Райдену, я то что :)
<stolzus> я лишь дружелюбный юзер с убунту в душе :)
<go8765_> stolzus: тут просто иногда не замечают вопросов, так что спасибо за то что заметил :)
<stolzus> :)
<HarryShprottey> Raiden, так команда вывела ту же предпоследнюю строку
<HarryShprottey> $ sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb начался какой то процесс
<stolzus> вот вам. немного оффтопа. http://ex-sex.vihv.org/
<[Raiden]> ну ставятся эти пакеты. если повезет, то только те котоыре последней командой сгенерировались ))
<[Raiden]> хотя всё ок, он наверное перезаписал старые
<HarryShprottey> всё поставилось. Теперь у меня норм драйвер?
<[Raiden]> сотй
<[Raiden]> стой
<[Raiden]> набери ещё sudo aticonfig --initial , а потом ребут
<stolzus> [Raiden]: ты ему проприетарные ставишь всё таки?
<[Raiden]> я не предлагал. Видимо он сам решил
<HarryShprottey> Эм
<[Raiden]> ваще последние должны быть нормальные.
<stolzus> а. ну пусть. смотря какая видяха :)
<HarryShprottey> помимо проприетарные есть ещё какие то? Я скачивал файл с расширением .run далее что-то делал, он собрал пакеты. И из них поставил
<stolzus> ну я тебе radeon советовал. это открытые
<stolzus> есть ещё radeonhd. но их уже не используют почти. есть галлиум
<Sergey_IT> HarryShprottey, исходно с ОС ставятся свободные
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: ну да открытые, те что по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> были
<[Raiden]> ребут делай , после последенй команды. А там уже будешь думать...
<HarryShprottey> Эх, значит всё это время я пытался поставить не то, что нужно(
<stolzus> проприетарные обычно быстрей. если есть возможность - их ставить лучше. у меня вот не поддерживаются
<[Raiden]> к сожалению он не услышал твою фразу )
<[Raiden]> Народ какой-то ваще невнимательный. Я даж строку дал для восстановления открытых
<[Raiden]> и строка из мануала , котоырй я ему ещё днем дал
<HarryShprottey> каких-то изменений не заметил
<HarryShprottey> Только сейчас юнити 3 д стал такой же как юнити 2д, без эффектов
<Sergey_IT> 11.10?
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |grep render покажи и glxinfo |grep OpenGL
<[Raiden]> не сноси пока ничего
<[Raiden]> как всё долго...
<[Raiden]> убег нафиг
<HarryShprottey> Я тут,ща
<dmay> эт вы час уже дрова настроиваете?
<HarryShprottey> http://paste.pro/5135104
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: как-то они не правильно установлены
<HarryShprottey> видимо да..(
<dmay> стим уже и сам поломался (
<dmay> не уж то все скайрим качают...
<HarryShprottey> что ж с дровишками сделать то..
<dmay> купи нвидию, они няшне же
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey:  а ты aticonfig исполнял перед ребутом?
<dmay> а то развели тут... ати, амд...
<HarryShprottey> [Raiden]: Да, всё как было сказано так и делал
<Sergey_IT> dmay, так вирусов нет, а это им замена
<[Raiden]> а сделай ещё 1 фигню. делаешь ребут, в грубе давишь e , и в строке с опциями ядра , там ещё будет слово splash , дописываеш ьв конец nomodeset и дави ctrl+x
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: --^
<[Raiden]> если всё будет так же, тогда удалим
<dmay> [Raiden]:  чорная чорная магия? )
<[Raiden]> только времени у меня минут 40 осталось
<HarryShprottey> ок, ща сделаю. Е давить когда нажимаю чтобы убунта грузилась?
<[Raiden]> да, только не дави что бы грузилась
<HarryShprottey> у меня ещё винда просто стоит
<[Raiden]> а жми Е
<HarryShprottey> ща
<[Raiden]> dmay: с нвидией такое тоже может приключиться, если криво поставит ьи не знат ьчто надо блекстить нуво
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Хотя тут возможно другая причина
<dmay> [Raiden]: ну у меня ещё один вариант есть, но опять забанют )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> сегодня прочел: при скрещивании логики и лени получается программист
<[Raiden]> вот примерно такими людьми написан линукс и дрова под него )
<dmay> какая щука разбалтывает наши профессиональные тайны? (
<zuner1> пока не проснулся один злой модератор.... если есть у когонить возможность помочь с либреофисом импресс- напишите пожалуйста в личку :)
<[artus]> zuner1, го, если че я не сплю, и таки помню что ты в бане )
<HarryShprottey> он мне написал uncown command nomodwst
<[Raiden]> а я так криво написал?
<[Raiden]> nomodeset
<[artus]> [Raiden], модест нам не друг )
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: Не, в моем тексте выше всё ок ,твой косяк
<HarryShprottey> ок, ща исправлю)
<[Raiden]> чую тоже самое напишут. Т.е. не в ту же строку он пишет
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |grep OpenGL изменилось?
<HarryShprottey> видимо я слишком криворукий... unknown command "nomodeset"
<HarryShprottey> Нет всё также
<[Raiden]> видимо да, надо было писа тьв ту строку, где опции ядра, там где слово splash
<[Raiden]> а ты написал наверное в новую
<HarryShprottey> Я в самом верху написал
<HarryShprottey> ща ещё раз попробую
<[Raiden]> а зачем? я же писал выше куда надо
<[Raiden]> в прочем можеш ьи не пробовать, может не в этом дело
<[Raiden]> тфу
<[Raiden]> можно я его стукну?
<[Raiden]> :)
<[artus]> ))
<amarovita> А смысл?
<Nor8> Вот  что крест животворящий делает то! Смотрю интервью с Афонскими старцами и вспомнил пароль к стиму. Маленькое, но чудо! :-D
<[artus]> Nor8, :D
<Nor8> [artus]: Улыбка на затылке кончается от радости то такой :-D
<[Raiden]> стим от лукавого
<[artus]> Nor8, я так и понял) ты того, подсказку смени сразу )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: От лукавого, ежели потерял осознание границы между реальностью и виртуальной её заменой, а ежели нет, то киберспорт ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<HarryShprottey> что вводить?
<amarovita> А нету кнопки драйвер мыши отресетить? А то залил чаем тачпад и теперь кнопки иногда залипают.
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: что бы удалить ...
<HarryShprottey> ? Я зашёл под nomodest
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<[Raiden]> и
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-ati
<[Raiden]> или лучше стало?
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: glxinfo |grep OpenGL тоже самое пишет?
<[Raiden]> кажется я поздно )
<HarryShprottey> yt
<HarryShprottey> не
<HarryShprottey> пишет тоже самое, каких то изменений в интерфейсе я не заметил
<[Raiden]> ну выполни тогда 2 команды выше и ещё  sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<[Raiden]> после ребута всё встанет как после установки убунты
<[Raiden]> по идее
<HarryShprottey> Ок, а какие же потом дрова то поставить?
<[Raiden]> если будет всё работать , то никакие. Либо те что предложат в центре про дрова
<[Raiden]> а более новые - когда найдется другой советчик )
<HarryShprottey> Ладно, спосибо =) Было приятно повозиться с терминалом. А сейчас надо спать)
<HarryShprottey> Ну и естественно было приятно пообщаться
<Nor8>  Ох уж это "спосибо" ))))
<Sergey_IT> так ночь
<[Raiden]> повозиться с терминалом )
<Danilada> Привет всем, люди.
<Danilada> Убунта 10.04(LTS) из коробки, поставил последние обновления, поставил дрова на видяху(Nvidia), при перетаскивании окон явно заметна "лесенка", причём до установки дров от нвидии лесенка была немного меньше. Куда копать?
<Danilada> монитор и видеокарта определились правильно
<Sergey_IT> а  glxgears что говорила?
<Danilada> секунду, просюь что это такое
<Danilada> *пороюсь
<Danilada> идут тесты пока, в среднем 40700 кадров на 5 сек
<XuMuK> всем привед)
<[artus]> какие люди)
<Sergey_IT> Danilada, тогда все летать должно
<XuMuK> I`m, так сказать, back)
<Sergey_IT> кто ты?
<XuMuK> [artus]: у меня сарый ноут сгорел, я новый взял)
<XuMuK> ку)
<userubuntu234> sudo update-grub  - слуйчано в терминале сделал. какие последствия?
<[artus]> XuMuK, 000
<[artus]> *)))
<XuMuK> что сие означает?))
<Sergey_IT> userubuntu234, никаких, если в грубе ничего не менял
<Danilada> Sergey_IT: лесенки заметной ведь быть не должно? она очень похоже на что-то тормозящее отображаемое на CRT мониторе
<XuMuK> [artus]: хочеш ь очередную чоткую фотку, только тепрь с России?)
<userubuntu234> Sergey_IT, спасибо
<XuMuK> аа... забывать стал)...
<[artus]> XuMuK, давай на толксы
<XuMuK> вот и я про них, забыл))
<Sergey_IT> это старость
<XuMuK> да ладно)
<Sergey_IT> или осеннее обострение
<XuMuK> это я сдецл подотвык от компов, зато привык к некоторым прикольным альтернативам))
<Danilada> Господа, а чисто теоретичски могут быть включены какие-нить алгоритмы отображения важные для crt-мониторов(типа вертикальной синхронизации) и влияющие на lcd-монитор?
<XuMuK> [artus]: чо то там глухо...
<Sergey_IT> Danilada, судя по колесикам, синхро у тебя нет
<Danilada> Sergey_IT: а с дровами монитора может быть связанно? до этого стояла убунта 11.10, там монитор был unknown, косяков небыло, сейчас монитор определился нормально
<artus> @kick artus
<Sergey_IT>  Danilada, нет дров на монитор
<Danilada> да вот мне тоже кажется что глупости пишу)
<XuMuK> Danilada: кажецо - перекрестись)
<XuMuK> ну и подумать заодно можно...
<Danilada> думаю...думаю...думаю... это как-то связанно с refresh rate?
<Sergey_IT> Danilada, не мучайся. У меня сейчас колесики крутятся 1500 за 5 с., и живу.
<Danilada> Sergey_IT: а какие-нибудь 3д игры гонял?
<Sergey_IT> Danilada, дум2(линуксовый) только - нормально
<Danilada> не может же меня глючить
<Danilada> а в 10.04 шрифты куда прикольнее чем в 11.10)
<Sergey_IT> Danilada, какие поставишь...
<IchEsseDichAuf> аминь
<Danilada_> таки в компизе надо было включить синхронизацию частоты обновления с видяхой
<XuMuK> все уже спят, видать...
<Danilada_> шднго-вопрос - после русификации домашние папки Downloads, Music ... стали Загрузки, Музыка..как вернуть назад на англ вариант?)
<Danilada_> *шланго-вопрос
<Danilada_> не спаАААААть!!
<shenmue> пкм-Переименовать
<XuMuK> надо было ставить галочку или чо то типо таго, чтобы не переводило...
<Danilada_> галочка в 11.10 есть, в 10.04 нема
<Nor8> Danilada_: А чем тебя русская версия не устраивает?
<Danilada_> Nor8: ну только тем что в терминале надо будет язык лишний раз переключать
<Nor8> С чего это вдруг?
<Danilada_> ну cd Downloads...
<Danilada_> а папка называется Загрузки
<XuMuK> cd \Загрузки даже вроде
<shenmue> а переименовать так трудно? пять папок всего. или гуглить буим?
<XuMuK> потому я и ставлю сходу английскую...
<XuMuK> гг... что то не меняецо)
<Nor8>  XuMuK: По прежнему на Арче?
<Danilada_> shenmue: по-моему тут на них как-то системно завязанно. Вот хром и трансмишн сразу в них предлагают сохранять, не просто так ведь?
<artus> Danilada_, проблема сменить чтоль?
<artus> Danilada_, ставь твик и меняй дефолт
<XuMuK> Nor8, неа, только взял новый ноут... решил попробывать 11.10
<XuMuK> говорят тот ещё шлак...
<artus> всяко быстрее будет mv Загрузки downloads и выбрать в том же хроме али торентокачалке
<Nor8> Фактъ, не удалась версия.
<Danilada_> artus: на другие программы это не повлияет?
<artus> неа
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Кубунту ставь или Хубунту.
<XuMuK> artus, ты щас на чем?
<XuMuK> только не ку
<artus> на 11.04
<artus> думаю не вернутцо ли на дебиан с коробкой )
<Nor8> )))
<XuMuK> я тада лучше 10.04 поставлю... или 11.04
<artus> второе
<artus> оно последнее терпимое )
<XuMuK> гг
<Nor8> artus: LDME не пользовал?
<XuMuK> слишком не няшно)
<artus> Nor8, оно уныло чуть мение чем полностью )
<Nor8> artus: ))) Месье скептик? )))
<artus> Nor8, я ставил на ежика lxde, по факту оказалось проще допилить дефолтную коробку до удобоваримости ))) чем перепиливать это поделие )
<XuMuK> блин, такой лом все заново настраивать)
<XuMuK> я даже не помню на каком порту у меня знцешка)
<Danilada_> а почему cntrl+shift+alt+>< не пашет? ожидается что активное окно переместится на след\пред экран.
<artus> XuMuK, ну на вдске cat конфиг же )
<XuMuK> но то что консолька есть уже не может не радовать)) после почти 4 месяцев на винде...
<artus> XuMuK, а я только что у себя поднял знцу, ибо у андрюхи вечные траблы с телекомом )))
<XuMuK> artus, да так то да, только ведь не помню же уже))
<Danilada_> ну господаааа, снизойдите до ламерских вопросов пожалуйста)
<XuMuK> Danilada_, а чо, сопсно, случилос?
<XuMuK> ща попробую тряхнуть , таг сказать, стариной))
<XuMuK> artus, хочешь чоткий видег?))
<Danilada_> аскладка переключается на cntrl+shift. Экраны переключаются на cntrl+alt+<>. В настройках клавы стоит что при нажатии cntrl+shift+alt+<> окно переместится на экран левее\правее, но окно не перемещается, а заместо этого 1-переключается раскладка, 2-происходи
<Nor8> Ухты, бесплатно  видемагнитафоны  раздают. А кассеты будут в нагрузку? :-D
<XuMuK> я б те ща по ушам дал бы...
<Danilada_> за что?)
<XuMuK> или у меня шрифты косячад...
<dmay> XuMuK: нет, оно реально пишет cntrl
<dmay> я за бан
<Danilada_> dmay: а вам видать тяжело жить с такими-то комплексами
<XuMuK> бггг
<XuMuK> говорю же, что то не меняецо))
<dmay> Danilada_: эм. чоета?
<dmay> откуда вдруг такие суровые наезды с претензией на психоанализ по интернету?
<XuMuK> кстати да, дата была жосткая вчера)
<dmay> вот то что у меня саундтрек Мери Поппинс четвертый час по кругу крутится, это может быть поводом для психоанализа
<XuMuK> artus, ты де?)
<dmay> но никак не неновесть к тем, кто пишет cntrl и говорит мя
<XuMuK> кстати, ты мне напомнил, что надо и музычи накачать...
<Danilada_> dmay: я воспринял ваше "нет, оно реально пишет cntrl" как коммент к своему сообщению, в моём ирк-логе других сообщений небыло
<XuMuK> ибо так и было, видать)
<dmay> Danilada_: ну это логично, так как так и было. откуда наезды то? :3
<Danilada_> dmay: мне не понравилось "оно"
<dmay> Danilada_: пуся обиделась? :'(
<artus> че, обоих по разным углам разогнать?
<artus> dmay, не бузи
<dmay> щи, скайрим на пиратбее появился, а я его честно купить не могу >.<
<dmay> artus: не, ну а чего оно пишет cntrl? >_>
<dmay> 61R личеров на 14К сидеров лол
<dmay> *61К
<dmay> а в этой стране мне надо пилить на другой конец города за долбаным куском пластика >.<
<Danilada_> dmay: и тут мы возвращаемся к вопросу психоанализа, раздел самооценки, где мелкие выерки в сторону других людей повышают собственную значимость
<Danilada_> бедняга
<artus> так, он итак с войсом
<artus> Danilada_, прекращай
<XuMuK> блин, у меня аж чуть скупая слеза бойца не выкатилас))
<dmay> artus: ет вряд ли, типичное xkdc/386 на почве личной обиды же )
<XuMuK> artus, а ты чо ета не в скайпе?
<dmay> Danilada_: я тоже могу психоанализ, ага, особенно на тему буйной реакции на мелкие подколы ;) только операторы злые )
<dmay> кстати
<XuMuK> ибо надо затестить камеру и все такое))
<dmay> а под ведроид есть адекватные читалки комиксов?
<artus> XuMuK ща на ведроиде запущу
<artus> у меня на нем камера есть )
<dmay> в смысле стрипов, а не манг всяких
<XuMuK> неее, не надо... а чо за ведроид?) и как там ваапще наш канальчег поживает?)
<XuMuK> херасе... чо, фронтальная тоже чтоль?) ты меня таки сделал?)
<artus> @kick XuMuK понеслась
<XuMuK> не сдержал эмоций аж))
<Nor8> )))
<Danilada_> а как правильно control? crl?
<Danilada_> и я блеать не "оно"
<artus> @kick Danilada_ изыди
<dmay> а на клаве как написано? на кнопочке? )
<dmay> artus: ну не мог полминутки подождать? :/
<dmay> Danilada: на клаве у тебя как напеисано? на кнопочке?
<dmay> *написано
<XuMuK> а как у 11.10 с компизом?
<XuMuK> дружит?
<artus> XuMuK, через раз )
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> скучаю по нему аж)
<XuMuK> а у 11.04?
<artus> норм )
<XuMuK> со 2м гномом?
<artus> угу
<XuMuK> качаю уже)
<XuMuK> дайте ссыль)
<XuMuK> на торрент желательно
<artus> XuMuK, ты не повериш) в шапке )
<dmay> artus: шапку никто не читает же :)
<XuMuK> да чо то я обленилсо)
<dmay> там можно номера кредиток хранить, аг
<XuMuK> я просто даже не помнил, что он был натти
<XuMuK> а так то гугл рулед)
<dmay> няшне вброс http://spillwaybrain.wordpress.com/2011/11/10/why-windows/ (нет, это про вп7)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-12
<baronos[job]> Хола хола)
<skai-falkorr> абло инглес?
<baronos[job]> Ищ арбайтен, найн инглишланд)
<baronos[job]> Забыл шпрехе написать)
<myatnyichai> пацаны ваще ребята, а как убрать играющий плеер банши с панели упревления звуком?
<myatnyichai> ребята, помогите же мне! плз!
<myatnyichai> ((((
<noobuntu> Доброе утро. 2 вопроса. Как перенести панель со ссылка с левой стороны на правую? Оче мешает!
<noobuntu> И вообще -- возможно ли это?
<baronos[job]> Что за панель?
<noobuntu> С быстрым доступом ко всяким браузерам и прочему.
<noobuntu> 11.10 убунта...
<noobuntu> Панелька слева.
<baronos[job]> Юнити панель на сколько знаю можно только вниз убрать
<noobuntu> ладно. это не столь важно пока. вот второй вопрос....
<noobuntu> не ставятся .run файлы ни по однуму из мануалов из интернета.
<noobuntu> драйвер на нвидиа
<noobuntu> тупо пишет can't open
<noobuntu> это через sh
<baronos[job]> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-unity-launcher-down.html?m=1  попробуй может внизу удобно будет
<noobuntu> оки
<baronos[job]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<noobuntu> Мне страшно кликать даже по укоротителю ссылок...
<baronos[job]> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<baronos[job]> О_о а чего бояться?
<noobuntu> эээ... ну снифферов например
<noobuntu> онерик, натти, маверик-- эт очто вообще, простите?
<noobuntu> выбрать что не знаю
<baronos[job]> Добавь репозиторий и обновись
<noobuntu> пробую
<noobuntu> сильно не ругайтесь. ник я не спроста такой выбрал...
<baronos[job]> А чего ты вообще в дополнительных драйверах не установил дрова?
<noobuntu> пардон. всё стояло оказывается...
<baronos[job]> Хех)
<noobuntu> только в сведениях о системе, в графике, не отображается драввер...
<baronos[job]> Бывает и такое)
<noobuntu> ребутнусь-ка и попробую сюда с пингета зайти. тоже, кстати, не получается...
<baronos[job]> Настрой правильно и войдешь
<baronos[job]> Эх, жаль мне корпус мешает море видеть, так бы дельфинов наблюдал)
<noobun2> вроде получилось
<baronos[job]> Панель или дрова?
<noobun2> зарегаться в пингете
<baronos[job]> Понятно
<noobun2> дрова тоже вроде встали
<noobun2> спасибо!
<baronos[job]> Незачто
<baronos[job]> Дибильные законы у нас обвиняемый может получить личные данные свидетеля, а свидетель о обвиняемом не может)
<fivekg> test
<ubuntuhelp> fivekg, Failed!
<fivekg> test
<ubuntuhelp> fivekg, Ну понг, и что?
<fivekg> Что бот хотел этим сказать?!
<baronos[job]> !пинг
<fivekg> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<fivekg> еще один тест...
<fivekg> вот теперь всё нормально
<baronos[job]> Надо ремастерсис заюзать для образа
<baronos[job]> skai-falkorr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete  по этому гайду репоз будете создавать?
<baronos[job]> Будет ли разница если на образ поставить из реп гном шелл от собирания его из исходников с фтп.гном.орг?
<skai-falkorr> с гш сделаем реп с метапакетом
<skai-falkorr> а на локализованный образ заявку на тест возможностей отправил
<baronos[job]> Замечательно, я вчера тестил с гш,  не могу заставить его работать без 3д с лайфа.
<baronos[job]> Стоит меса драйвер тот который советует федора, где то копать надо, а не знаю где
<baronos[job]> расширения получилось заставить работать сразу, но бывает вылет с ним, выход обновить его с тестовой репы.
<asd[web]> Есть кто? :)
<Zogar> неа
<baronos[job]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<asd[web]> учту
<asd[web]> такой вопрос
<asd[web]> на форуме тоже написал
<asd[web]> но овет чем скорее получу тем лучше
<Zogar> так и написал? "Есть кто?"
<nF0rc3r> Help? Установил kde 3.5.10 на Ubuntu 10.04 но призагрузке ее нет в спике выбора оболочки
<baronos[job]> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<asd[web]> <Zogar> смешно:) Так вот, как в баше можно запускать скрипт при неактивности пользователя
<asd[web]> то есть нет нажатий на кнопки клавиатуры или движений мыши
<baronos[job]> nF0rc3r: скачай кубунту и не мучайся
<Zogar> man cron я так понимаю
<asd[web]> крон нет
<asd[web]> мне не расписание нужно
<asd[web]> а именно при неактивности
<Zogar> asd[web]: еще одна жертва биткоина? ))
<asd[web]> не не:)
<asd[web]> для других совсем целей
<asd[web]> первое что в голову пришло, запускать вместо скринсейвера
<asd[web]> но это изврат
<asd[web]> разве башем это нельзя организовать? чтоб следить за координатами мыши, и активностью клавиатуры
<Zogar> врядли. мышь это иксы скорее
<baronos[job]> Усе я понял, опенсусе 12.1 гном юзает xdm, завтра с нее замучу на бубен.
<baronos[job]> Скай, а окно установщика реально изменить картинки и описание которое при установки десктоп версии идет?)
<nexxxt> ку
<nexxxt> смотрю новых много, ширится, растет убунту :-)
<baronos[job]> :)
<skai-falkorr> нука быстро
<skai-falkorr> что такое timer frequency при сборке ядра?
 * baronos[job] убежал в ужасе.
<nexxxt> skai-falkorr: ты его еще пересобираешь, или так, чисто поржать?
<nexxxt> смотри что ты наделал своими вопросами - народ с форума побежал
<baronos[job]> Это ты для работы с образом хочешь сделать?
<skai-falkorr> nexxxt: м?ты об чем?
<skai-falkorr> я его еще собираю
<skai-falkorr> чай не самый быстрый ноут
<nexxxt> skai-falkorr: я давно уже нет. был опыт, лет эдак 6 назад.
<nexxxt> сейчас просто пользуюсь благами, так сказать.
<skai-falkorr> нууу я вот решил потестить патчики pf дл 3.1
<nexxxt> что-то 11.10 не втыкает, хотя все равно большое спасибо разработчикам за их труд.
<skai-falkorr> 11.10 труЪ
<baronos[job]> С гш в двойне тру))
<nexxxt> skai-falkorr: может не привык еще.
<skai-falkorr> в какой двойне?
<skai-falkorr> и зачем ты ее трешь?
<nexxxt> :-)
<skai-falkorr> запомните, дети. труЪ != тру
<nexxxt> так  и преждевременную сам знаешь чего получить можно
<baronos[job]> Ох взрослый))
<skai-falkorr> тру - действие. труЪ - существительное
<baronos[job]> Нету на клаве дройда моего твердого знака)
<skai-falkorr> выбрось его нафиг
<nexxxt> настроек поурезали в 11.10
<skai-falkorr> да лан
<skai-falkorr> каких?
<nexxxt> пока разобрался что где, проги все в одну кучу,как на этой, как ее....
<nexxxt> шрифты например
<nexxxt> пришлось дополнительный пакет для настройки ставить
<nexxxt> я знаю, что допилят.
<skai-falkorr> дык это не 11.10
<skai-falkorr> эт гном3
<nexxxt> да
<nexxxt> такие приколы с кедами были при переходе на 4
<nexxxt> но они это уже прошли.
<skai-falkorr> ага
<nexxxt> теперь гнома поколбасит немного
<skai-falkorr> 3 года понадобилось, чтобы люди сказали, что кеды 4.7=кде4
<skai-falkorr> а гно уже к версии 3.4 будет гном3
<nexxxt> согласен
<nexxxt> хотя док слева в принципе логично при экранах 16:9
<The_BROS> Подскажите, как убрать баг нераспознания русских символов в wine-программах, если система англоязычная?
<skai-falkorr> поставить русский язык
<nexxxt> или хотя бы поддержку
<The_BROS> <skai-falkorr> русский язык стоит в системе
<skai-falkorr> не
<skai-falkorr> тут сам язык нужно
<skai-falkorr> выбрать
<skai-falkorr> эт вайн же
<The_BROS> <skai-falkorr> т.е. на англоязычной системе корректно работать с вайновскими программами не выйдет?
<skai-falkorr> если он не при LC_ALL=ru_RU.UTF-8 запущен, то будут кракозябры
<skai-falkorr> так шо либо export LC_ALL=ru_RU.UTF-8 делать перед запуском винцопрог через консоль, либо на руссиш перейти
<nexxxt> а в вайне какой ср нужен?
<nexxxt> я что-то уже забыл про него.
<skai-falkorr> вайну надо ру, чтобы киррилицу отображать
<The_BROS> <skai-falkorr> export LC_ALL=ru_RU.UTF-8. Как это делать?
<skai-falkorr> пофиг какой ру
<skai-falkorr> The_BROS: три раза произнести вслух, прокрутившись против своей оси в полночь на кладбище, обмащавшись куриными какашками
<nexxxt> а система не руЪ :-)
<skai-falkorr> или в консольку впечатать
<skai-falkorr> выбирай
<nexxxt> :-)
<The_BROS> <skai-falkorr> это раз делается или каждый раз перед запуском?
<nexxxt> консолька конечно лучше, но страха больше
<skai-falkorr> nexxxt: я удивлен.вроде я ж казал, что надо делать перед запуском.значит всегда.почему он не смог прочесть?
<The_BROS> <skai-falkorr> ))
<nexxxt> skai-falkorr: а если скриптом к вайну прикрутить
<nexxxt> при запуске вайна импортировать автоматом
<skai-falkorr> тож можно
<skai-falkorr> только осторожно
<skai-falkorr> проще на прогу скрипт запуска замутить башевый
<skai-falkorr> из трех строк
<baronos[job]> skai-falkorr: какой плагин работает хорошо для вичата, на оповещение?
<skai-falkorr> любой
<skai-falkorr> на оповещение
<baronos[job]> Понятно
<skai-falkorr> я юзаю lnotify
<skai-falkorr> через дибнотифибин
<skai-falkorr> делаем ставки
<skai-falkorr> сколько будем собирать с pf ядрышко?
<baronos[job]> 1 час 20 минут
<skai-falkorr> на ноуте с 1.3ггц
<skai-falkorr> ?
<UA1000> Ну полчаса
<baronos[job]> На половине процесса ошибка вылезет
<skai-falkorr> в прошлый раз собиралось 3 часа
<UA1000> что такое pf ?
<katurio> Доброго времени суток
<baronos[job]> Эт ты патчик на энерго сбережение тестишь?))
<skai-falkorr> сборник патчей.бфс бфкю таксонис энергосбережение и еще чтото по мелочи
<skai-falkorr> а потом и винцо поставить, да в спор поиграть
<katurio> менеджер обновлений/ 352 обновленй/ жму установить обновления и НИЧЕГО не происохдит (
<skai-falkorr> сочувствуем
<baronos[job]> Через терминал попробуй
<katurio> команда какая
<baronos[job]> apt-get upgrade
<baronos[job]> sudo не забудь
<katurio> да да
<katurio> спасибо
<katurio> оо пошла вода в хату ))
<The_BROS> Как пользоваться двумя учетками Skype, чтобы при запуске системы оба скайпа логинились под необходимыми именами?
<baronos[job]> Он ругаться на копию будет
<baronos[job]> Можно одну в виртуалке а вторую в бубне
<katurio> а если один под вайном запустить а один так
<baronos[job]> Скайп зло и вайн тоже
<The_BROS> <baronos[job]> нет запускаться то запускается. С этим проблем нет. Но всегда запускается с одинаковым логином. Один - логинится, второй приходится выбирать необходимую учетную запись и перенабирать пароль.
<nexxxt> интересно зачем эволюшн из стандартной поставки убрали?
<The_BROS> <nexxxt> а что будет вместо эволюшна?
<nexxxt> thunderbird стоит
<nexxxt> но он не совсем то
<nexxxt> нет работы с контактами не из почты
<nexxxt> мобильнег не засинхришь
<nexxxt> и календаря нет
<nexxxt> есть sunbird но это только календарь
<nexxxt> хотя видимо это просто привычка
<nexxxt> *,, пропустил :-)
<The_BROS> <nexxxt> ИМХО календарь должен быть всегда под рукой. А значит, это - либо мобил, либо планшет. Зачем календарь на десктоп привязывать? С другой стороны, зачем почта на мобиле?
<nexxxt> я на ноуте
<The_BROS> Thunderbird с почтой справляется как никто удобно и шустро
<The_BROS> <nexxxt> я тоже
<nexxxt> мне раньше нужен был календарь
<nexxxt> сильно нужен - расписание встреч, звонков и т.д.
<nexxxt> и мобилы покупал, чтоб с линем синхрить.
<nexxxt> специально искал
<The_BROS> <nexxxt> вот. ты сам ответил. К примеру, ты едешь на машине, ноут в слип-режиме. Кто тебе напомнит о встрече, как не мобильник?
<The_BROS> <nexxxt> по моему, на ноут/десктоп есть смысл завязывать только то, что не понадобится экстренно в пути.
<nexxxt> но раньше еще и в офисе работал, а там комп, да и обрабатывать данные на большом экране удобнее, но тогда ноута еще не было.
<The_BROS> <nexxxt> либо, будучи на встрече, ты же не будешь открывать ноут, для того, чтобы проверить текущие планы. А с Айфоном или мобилом - влегкую
<nexxxt> согласен. я и сечас сижу дома за своим столом, на фоне 21" монитора стоит 14" ноут, с него и пишу.:-)
<nexxxt> привык
<nexxxt> на большом раньше рисовал, сайтеги делал, мультики, а теперь на нем сын играет, и сам иногда.
<skai-falkorr> 13.3" хватит всем
<skai-falkorr> подарите мне acer iconia tab a501
<nexxxt> skai-falkorr: если это, ну ты сам понял, ..... pro:-)
<nexxxt> я тоже призадумался
<skai-falkorr> готов заняться сексом с вашей девушкой на ваших глазах, пока вы будете тихонько наяривать в сторонке
<nexxxt> и цены вроде вменяемые становятся
<nexxxt> :-)
<skai-falkorr> 3G-планшет Acer Iconia A501 с функцией USB-хост уже можно найти в салонах МегаФона: http://t.co/SfciV4s1
<skai-falkorr> мегафон читает наш канал
<skai-falkorr> тут же твитнули
<katurio> ~$ sudo apt-get install foremost
<katurio> [sudo] password for krok:
<katurio> E: Не удалось получить доступ к файлу блокировки /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ресурс временно недоступен)
<katurio>  че он матюгаеться ?
<baronos[job]> Раз мегафое читает тут, пусть менафон кавказ дешевле сделают)
<baronos[job]> н*
<skai-falkorr> почти собралось
<baronos[job]> 40минут прошло
<skai-falkorr> час
<skai-falkorr> я ж не сразу ставки принимать начал
<baronos[job]> Эх, а я время засек(
<skai-falkorr> я тож
<skai-falkorr> от и закончилось
<skai-falkorr> ща поставится и в ребут
<skai-falkorr> так.помолимся
<baronos[job]> Я был близко
<skai-falkorr> Linux Laptop 3.1.1-pf-pf #1 SMP Sat Nov 12 15:54:12 OMST 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<baronos[job]> Крут
<skai-falkorr> проверим энергосбережение
<baronos[job]> Сердюков козел, деньги на покупку земли в краснодарском крае, и строительстве санаториев гостиничного типа хватает, а на покупку самоходок нету, и продлили срок службы ракет.
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> почему wbinfo -r не видит всех групп?
<skai-falkorr> nfr
<skai-falkorr> так
<skai-falkorr> а главный вопрос
<skai-falkorr> и нафига?
<portos> всем привет
<skai-falkorr> что сломал?
<portos> )))
<portos> пока ничего
<portos> но сквид не работает как надо
<skai-falkorr> собери себе 3.1 с pf и посмотрим, что сломаешь
<skai-falkorr> арчеводы уже плачут
<skai-falkorr> у них не собирается
<portos> я было обрадовался что все работает,  а глянул в лог
<portos> а там пусто
<portos> отключил сквид а инет есть...
<portos> iptables -L - команда которая показывает правила которые работают в данный момент, так?
<skai-falkorr> ну хотя бы ядро весит в два раза меньше старого
<skai-falkorr> с локалмодконфигом то
<User028[proweb]> здрасте) подскажите можно ли CD образ ubuntu записать на диск dvd rw или его только на CD ?
<baronos[job]> Да
<User028[proweb]> извините инет пропал..  подскажите можно ли CD образ ubuntu записать на диск dvd rw или его только на CD ?
<User028[proweb]> спасибо :)
<baronos[job]> Нзч
<User028[proweb]> получается записывать его целиком как образ? или сразу же распакованным?
<skai-falkorr> не.нельзя.ведь 700 метровый образ на 4гб никак не записать
<baronos[job]> Как образ пиши обычный и все
<User028[proweb]> благодарю)
<skai-falkorr> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<skai-falkorr> тут жмакай на кнопку "показать" и он те в картинках покажет как
<shenmue> тест
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Понг понг понг...
<User729[web]> re
<baronos[job]> До
<andrex> ми
<User729[web]> ребят хотел задать вопрос, я вот утановил на убу серв мускуль и он запустил аж 10 поцесов, все с разными ПИД
<User729[web]> это нормально ?
<skai-falkorr> лицорука.бэмепе
<User729[web]> какой ты умный
<skai-falkorr> умнее тебя и ладно
<ya_ni4ego_neznay> что так сложно ответить ?
<shenmue> нормально
<ya_ni4ego_neznay> а php-cgi тоже 10
<ya_ni4ego_neznay> shenmue и это норм ? а зачем столько поцесов ?
<ya_ni4ego_neznay> мне когда-то казалось что оно 3 запускало
<ya_ni4ego_neznay> а теперь 10
<shenmue> вообще я мускуль не ставил. но астрал говорит что распределение памяти, процесорной мощности и всего токово лучше будет в несколько процессов. и быстрее
<shenmue> чем один жирный процесс забивающий все и вся.
<ya_ni4ego_neznay> ясно, спасибо большое
<shenmue> так же могут одни зависить от других. а может защита от сбоя. один глючный процес не будет сбоить другие . насчет десяти смори чем какой занимается.
<ya_ni4ego_neznay> как же я посмотрю
<ya_ni4ego_neznay> они висят на читом сервере
<ya_ni4ego_neznay> только поставил мускуль lighttpd и php5-cgi
 * baronos[job] хочет zoobles.
<shenmue> htop показывает к примеру. в правой колонке что откуда запустилось
<ya_ni4ego_neznay> я как раз htop-ом и смотрел
<XuMuK> ку
<andrex> q
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, нужно увидеть в каких группах состоит пользователь
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, ldapsearch не видит тех групп которые прописаны не пользователя, а у групп в которую входит эото пользователь
<jlewka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Ну понг, и что?
<jlewka> файилед
<jlewka> хотя предполагаю что это из-за моей кривизны рук...
<XuMuK> чо то не хочет убунта вставать на ноут... даже лайв сешн не грузицо, инитрамфс ругаецо...
<XuMuK> никто не сталкивалсо?
<shenmue> какая?
<brestows> народ может кто подскажет http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174442.msg1289430#msg1289430
<XuMuK> 11.04
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: не ну ты прям уже забыл, как ту спрашивать?
<skai-falkorr> что за ноут?
<skai-falkorr> что за ошибка?
<skai-falkorr> как там экстрасенсы в отпуске?
<shenmue> лтс ку бы. с ядром другим
<XuMuK> я сам как экстрасенс из отпуска...
<FFalcon> привет всем... подскажите чем можно сделать образ винта с установленной убунтой чтобы при случае развернуть?
<XuMuK> я бы тоже поставил 10.04
<andrex> FFalcon: dd
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: дык бери и ставь
<skai-falkorr> лтс и ядро сверху
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr: а сам ща на чом?) у меня старый ноут сгорел... этот пока девственно можно сказать чист)
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: 11.10
<skai-falkorr> и pf-kernel 3.1 сверху
<XuMuK> вот она у меня и стоит...
<XuMuK> а артус советует 11.04
<XuMuK> я то обе так сказать пропустил...
<skai-falkorr> ну он у нас консерватор
<skai-falkorr> и ниасилятор
<skai-falkorr> ты ленцтру спроси
<XuMuK> у меня до последнего арч с третим ядром стоял
<skai-falkorr> он те 11.10 посоветует
<XuMuK> и чо то хром на нее не встает тоже
<skai-falkorr> а вот у меня на 11.10 все работает:)
<XuMuK> ну ты то с момента выхода сидишь на ней, а я вчера одним глазом глянул)
<skai-falkorr> вот и ты поставь
<ya_ni4ego_neznay> ребят я вот загружаю одним пользователем файлы, а сервер увидеть их не может ибо 403
<XuMuK> уже стоит, сказа же
<XuMuK> не встает 11.04
<baronos[job]> Вчера такая штука была, установил альтернейт 11.10, обновил, хром не поставился, надо было через dpkg ставить, а вот десктоп версия нормально с зависимостями хрома.
<ya_ni4ego_neznay> нужно создать пользователя с групой как и вебсервер ?
<XuMuK> ya_ni4ego_neznay: добавь пользователя в группу сервера и дай права группе
<ya_ni4ego_neznay> <XuMuK спс ща попробую
<yacoov> хай
<yacoov> убунтовцы
<UA1000> хаиль
<yacoov> )
<yacoov> Heil Hitler!
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user yacoov за сталина!
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user UA1000 туда же
<XuMuK> гг
<skai-falkorr> мы не размякли:)
<skai-falkorr> строгость все также правит бал
<baronos[job]> Альтернативное значение токсоплазмоса говорит, что кошки заражают жертву и потом управляют ею)
<skai-falkorr> baronos[job]: выдыхай
<baronos[job]> skai-falkorr: я поперхнулся блин
<skai-falkorr> надо было выдохнуть раньше
<Neolight> привет
<baronos[job]> Ну как там энерго-сбережение?
<skai-falkorr> ахз
<skai-falkorr> у мнуж итак проблем не было
<skai-falkorr> чай не кор и проц
<baronos[job]> Вооо вспомнил, когда стояла винда у меня при загрузке компа на выдавал ошибку баттари лоу смос, поставил убунту это исчезло. как это повлияло?
<baronos[job]> Всмысле как убунту на это повлияло?
<baronos[job]> я выучил новое слово - фелинотерапия))
<baronos[job]> О, ланпад локо сделали.
<baronos[job]> Или оно было?
<skai-falkorr> было
<skai-falkorr> даааавнооооо
<skai-falkorr> с самого начала существования локо
<opimand> Нужна помощь срочно, как настроить оптимальное разрешение экрана?
<skai-falkorr> opimand: выбирай то, при котором комфортнее всего смотреть
<opimand> Как установить значения в ручную ? А то монитор моргает и появляется окно с выбором пользователя, при включении компа, мигает табличка, с неоптимальным разрешением
<opimand> Можете помочь в этой теме? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174436.msg1289389#msg1289389 потому что выбъет из чата и могу что то пропустить
<baronos[job]> Хмм, надо войти в команду убунту)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Чтото тихо сегодня)
<FFalcon> при попытке подмонтировать сетевой диск выдает ошибку...  mount: Время жизни ключа истекло
<FFalcon> подскажите плиз как побороть  (
<baronos[job]> Походу я нашел настройку гдм под стиль гном шелла) завтра затестю ë)
<baronos[job]> Завтра буду мучать канал гном-шелла, попробую узнать как победить авто синх гугл акк для ПО при вводе в онлайн аккаунтах)
<baronos[job]> skai-falkorr: в пакет убунту-стандарт входит юнити и все такое?
<baronos[job]> Все, нашел всю инфу.
<baronos[job]> Вроде gedit 3.3.1 можно воткнуть уже
<baronos[job]> а не это плагин какой то
<Nor8> Минт 12 RC кто-нибудь ставил уже, есть смыл качать его?
<Nor8> смысл*
<baronos[job]> Почему бы не попробовать
<skai-falkorr> !1rule | Nor8
<ubuntuhelp> Nor8: Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<Nor8> )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: расширения для ГШ есть на вебупд, Мате уже есть на ппа
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Спс, гляну.
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/~amanas/+archive/mate-desktop
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ссылку на гш расширения не кинешь?
<[Raiden]> нет, ты же сам кидал на новость линк, про гном в минте
<[Raiden]> прям там же всё было
<Nor8> А, это там!
<User284[web]> Здравствуйте. Я тот юзер, у которого были проблемы с залогиниванием через LXDE.
<User284[web]> Как можно сменить графическую среду через консоль?
<baronos[job]> Смотря какую надо
<User284[web]> Пароль пробелов не содержит, юзернейм - тоже. Лучше поставить KDE.
<User284[web]> Хотя, в принципе, они все у меня стоят.
<User284[web]> Gnome, Kde, Xfce, Lxde.
<baronos[job]> Логаут и выбирай что нужно если они стоят уже
<[Raiden]> через консоль например в ~/.dmrc
<User284[web]> Команды типа sudo apt-get install k(x)ubuntu-desktop не помогают. Проблема в том, что я тупо не могу залогиниться, хотя пароль и логин верные.
<User284[web]> [Raiden], что простите? Как там и что надо делать?
<baronos[job]> Ппц за 3-4 дня мог уже переставить ось
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Посмотрел Минт 12, уже норм, почти хорошо ))))
<shenmue> минт 10 и 9 ня
<User284[web]> Я так долго ждал обновления бубунты с Кармической Коалы до Сновещательного Оцелота, что под страхом смерти не буду Ось переустанавливать.
<[Raiden]> User284[web]:  там поле есть, в котором имя сессии задается , именя можно увидеть в ls /usr/share/xsessions
<baronos[job]> минт ня похож Виньдя))
<[Raiden]> только... Смена де никак не влияет на логин
<User184[web]> на какое время у вас бан действует ?
<HarryShprottey> ПРивет всем
<User284[web]> [Raiden], я могу выбрать тип рабочего стола, но не могу войти в него.
 * baronos[job] смотрит Скарлетт
<HarryShprottey> [Raiden], я до жксперементировался, что пришлось снести и поставить заного систему
<[Raiden]> Я всего лишь отвечаю на вопросы. Вопрос был про смену де
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: )
<User284[web]> При вводе верного пароля на пару секунд остаётся только фон, потом опять просят логиниться.
<[Raiden]> Хм
<User284[web]> Если вводить неправильные данные, то сразу после ввода пасса снова появляется "имя юзера".
<[Raiden]> это похоже на то , что логин происходит и потом твоя сессия падает
<HarryShprottey> [Raiden]: подскажи пожалуйста, на этот раз я не стал ставить ни какие пролетариарные драйвера, всё стоит из коробки. ЧТо теперь лучше сделать чтобы всё норм было? А то как то не плавно всё пракручивается, сворачивается и т.д.
<User284[web]> И при загрузке имеется логотип Lubuntu, а при выключении - Xubuntu.
<[Raiden]> почему - я незнаю.
<baronos[job]> ,у меня на виртуалке с 12.04 со сторонним ппа на дрова нвидиа 290 так же летает
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: А сейчас что-то не норм?
<HarryShprottey> [Raiden]: неа, драйвера то вообще не стоят как я понял
<[Raiden]> утилита выбора драйвера показывает только закрытые
<[Raiden]> сча используется какой-то из открытых
<User284[web]> Придётся Linux переустанавливать((( Но во всём надо искать свои плюсы. Это - отличный повод попробовать новые дистры линя.
<[Raiden]> если что-то не норм - можшь пытаться ставить закрытый. Если всё норм - то можно не пытаться
<HarryShprottey> мне кажется у меня с 3д ускорением чтото,  у меня в гноме  где на верху всякие штуки, там артефакты сплошные
<[Raiden]> ну набери sudo jokey-gtk , выбери что там ркомендуют и молись :)
<[Raiden]> что будет меньше артефактов
<HarryShprottey> а не лучше если я через встроенную софтину дрова поищу?
<[Raiden]> Как надоест - читай как поставить более нвоый драйвер (последний) или сразу на яндекс маркет за НЕрадионом
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: не лучше, потому, что это она и есть
<[Raiden]> )
<HarryShprottey> ясно (((
<HarryShprottey> ))
<[Raiden]> я в радеонах не варю. Читал просто, что в последнем драйевре какие-то артефакты с гном-шелл убрали. МОжет это ещё где-то проявляется...
<HarryShprottey> а как посмотреть сколько у меня фпс выдаёт на данном драйвере7
<[Raiden]> Почему у тебя в тот раз не поставился драйвер - это уж не ко мне. Ищи чела с радеоном.
<[Raiden]> Или напиши на форум, может кто даст понятное тебе руководство
<HarryShprottey> так вот, после всех манипуляций стало как то через чур круто,  какой то командой посмотрел инфу о драйвере что-то было типо такого A-one
<[Raiden]> glxgears , glmark2 ....
<HarryShprottey> но небыло написано Радеон.  а потом ещё чёто поставил, и стало гораздно хуже и в инфо показывало ати каталист бла бла бла
<HarryShprottey> [Raiden], было написано вроде x-one
<HarryShprottey> а не, x-org точно
<User284[web]> Ладно. Попробую стать красноглазиком.
<baronos[job]> На главной странице сайта убунту.ру правая колонка варианты системы в записи убунту надо поменять "основанная на рабочем столе юнити" вместо гнома)
<shenmue> а юнити это плагин компиза ане полноценная оболочка
<baronos[job]> Ну как оболочка раб стола вполне подходит)
<HarryShprottey> Подскажите пожалуйста у меня всё нормально с фпс? http://paste.pro/5135139
<HarryShprottey> и вот http://paste.pro/5135140
<[v-8]_jupiter> ,у мну на intel такие жепримерно
<HarryShprottey> странно, но у меня как то не гладко всё работает, рывками что ли. Особенно сворачивание - разворачивание окон. В гноме так вообще ужс что творится.
<[v-8]_jupiter> У меня отлично работает
<xrust_nog> Привет всем
<xrust_nog> вопрос на засыпку: можно ли обновить без удаления вайн? а то много чего понаставил. и второй вопрос. в вайне когда пишешь префиксы зачем нужно env? пример env WINPREFIX="итд"
<artus> xrust_nog, /join #winehq
<xrust_nog> я по английски не шарб
<xrust_nog> шарю
<xrust_nog> мб кто знает?
<artus> xrust_nog, http://translate.google.ru/ причем тут вайн ?
<xrust_nog> а что мне тут обсуждать? ос. а почему нельзя обсуждать прикладные программы к этой оси?
<artus> xrust_nog, потому что есть #winehq
<xrust_nog> то есть запрещено тут говорить обо всем кроме самой ОС?
<artus> потому что есть форум где ты можеш флудить хоть до морковкиного заговенья )
<xrust_nog> где ты тут флуд увидел?
<xrust_nog> я задал конкретный вопрос. и если есть человек который шарит в вопросе и ему не западл ответить, почему бы тут не спросить?
<xrust_nog> почему тогда млять на форуме мы вайн осбуждаем?
<artus> @kick xrust_nog /join #winehq
<HarryShprottey> а может ли быть проблема в  compiz
<xrust_nog> почему мы тогда на форуме обсуждаем вайн и тд?
<xrust_nog> что за привычка отсылать людей?
<HarryShprottey> ? может различные дергёнья и т.д. это не в драйвере дело...
<xrust_nog> artus
<artus> xrust_nog,
<artus> xrust_nog, есть офф канал вайна, еще вопросы?
<xrust_nog> по сути Ubuntu состоит из пакетов так ведь? почему бы на каждый пакет не созать чат? и не обсуждать проблемы там?
<[Raiden]> проблема в компиз быть может. Но так или иначе это проблема связки драйвер-ксорг-компиз
<baronos[job]> Вайн зло, если надо полноценные действия с win32 то ставь винду. И есть сайт вайна там можно найти многие ответы!
<[Raiden]> Каноникал ваяет юнити на компизе 0.9. эт девел ветка , не для раздачи
<shenmue> хы
<[Raiden]> так что может быт ьвсё что угодно
<[Raiden]> не готовая версия + собственыне патчики
<xrust_nog> artus так значит на вопрос который могут и тут ответить необходимо отсылать?
<xrust_nog> <baronos[job]> я не собираюсь туда переходить или ставить виртуальную или дуал режим
<artus> @kick xrust_nog проветрись, подыши воздухом, осиль http://appdb.winehq.org
<User284[web]> Wine не зло, а программа, благодаря которой мне не надо перезагружаться каждый раз, когда я хочу запустить Win32 программу.
<[Raiden]> в мультиарч убунте, с моими репами 56к+ пакетов. Можете начинать создавать каналы :)
<shenmue> libastral - канал библиотеки телепатов
<xrust_nog> проветриться надо тебе
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/131263/
<xrust_nog> ты че такой манерный
<artus> @kick xrust_nog изыди
<artus> [Raiden], какой то ацкий разброс между арчем и убунтой то
<[Raiden]> атом вс корка
<shenmue> ппц кернел заброшен, пф патчить...
<[Raiden]> от себя могу добавить, что юзаю похожие ядра ck+bfq & co уже почти год
<[Raiden]> т.к. кажется что они шустрее
<shenmue> зенкернел юзаю. тоже год наверное
<xrust_nog> artus я хотел извиниться
<xrust_nog> artus а на твой вопрос, вот ответ http://ru.lmgtfy.com/?q=%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA+%D0%B5%D0%B1%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C%D1%81%D1%8F+%D0%B2+%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BF%D1%83
<xrust_nog> посмотрите все, полезно
<artus> @kick xrust_nog пшол вон )
<artus> какой унылый молодой человек )
<baronos[job]> Он извинился и прогнулся получается)
<shenmue> какая нынче молодеж странная оО интересы какие то непонятные
<artus> это ж надо было искать, набирать)
<shenmue> маны гуглить =)
<baronos[job]> Гимн полиции болгарии музыка из фильма крестный отец))
<pahan> Удалил pulseaudio, теперь звук воспроизводит только первое запущеное приложение. Что делать?
<[Raiden]> установить пульсаудио ваш КО
<artus> pahan, переустанови альсу , у меня играет и во флеще и в плеерах
<baronos[job]> )
<artus> [Raiden], не, пульс зло
<artus> без него дествительно прекрасно все
<[Raiden]> звуковы кодеки за бакс, без аппаратной многопоточности ещё большее зло
<artus> pahan, главное не рестартить альсу)))
<baronos[job]> У меня с альсой все плохо наобород)
<pahan> artus, почему?
<artus> [Raiden], ну с моей acl888 мне снос пульса очень помог) да и звук далеко не самое г
<artus> pahan, ну у меня после рестарта альсы она сплющилась) пришлось ребутнутся )
<artus> но в принципе звук есть везде и всегда, и без каких либо проблем вообще
<[Raiden]> не у всех alc
<Miky_> ?
<baronos[job]> !
<Miky_> здравствуйте подскажите образ на диск с помощью чего то запичывать или так закинуть можно?
<Miky_> записывать*
<baronos[job]> А ты из какой ос пишешь то?
<Miky_> win 7 значит с помощью wubi?
<baronos[job]> На флешку или сд тебе надо?
<Miky_> dvd rw диск)
<baronos[job]> Качай образ 11.04 или 11.10 и пиши через стандаотный виндовый прожиг
<baronos[job]> р*
<Miky_> 11.10) через nero можно?)
<[Raiden]> да, там есть опция прожечь образ
<[Raiden]> или как-то так
<Miky_> Спасибо) если что не пойму отпишусь :)
<baronos[job]> И почитай сначала на счет разделов при установки
<Miky_> там на английском?)
<baronos[job]> На help.ubuntu.ru есть на русском
<baronos[job]> Полностью почитай про установку убунту.
<Miky_> хорошо.
<Miky_> фуух все прожег)))
<baronos[job]> Молодец, прочитал как установить, выбрать разделы и файловые системы?
<Miky_> да) прочитал..) теперь вот думаю как установить полную установку или из под виндовс на 2 вариант хуже)
<baronos[job]> Загружайся с диска выбирай попробоватб убунту
<Miky_> хорошо
<amarovita> Miky_: wubi тормозит, лучше ставить честный dual-boot, если надо сохранить выньду.
<baronos[job]> Если инет с лайфа работает, то выходи в инет и сюда, во избежании ошибочных действий
<Miky_> комп будет перезагруз пк) еще отпишусь
<[Raiden]> ))
<User969[web]> Всем привет , не подскажете софт(c gui) для управления ip камерами ?
<Miky_> перезагружается но не каких действий так же идет загруз win попробовал  f8 выдает только для загруз win 7  как стандарт
<baronos[job]> А в биосе диск выбрал чтоб загружал первым?
<[Raiden]> ты раньше грузился когда-нить с сд?
<Miky_> да когда висту ставил )
<Miky_> да. он по умолчанию стоит
<[Raiden]> и ты конечно же диск записал через прожиг образа. а не распаковкой или просто киданием файла в проект? :)
<Miky_> :)
<Miky_> да через прожиг.. сам образ не чего не распаковывал.
<baronos[job]> Ф8 нажимал когда начал с до биоса или позже?
<[Raiden]> если ты видиш меню загрузи виндовс , то это уже поздно.
<baronos[job]> Ага))
<[Raiden]> т.е. не грузится у тебя с сд или  он не первое устройство для загнузки
<Miky_> биос я посетил первым делом чтоб посмотреть с чего запуск стоит..) потом уже перезагрузился по новой и нажимал ф8
<amarovita> Ну, можно догрузиться в винду и глянуть на ЦД, много там файлов или один исо.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а если он скажет что много, тогда что?
<baronos[job]> Записал бы стандартом, в винде правый клик по образу и там записать обоаз
<[Raiden]> хотя можно дождаться ответа
<baronos[job]> А неро это напыщенный индюк
<Miky_> щас попробую через стандарт записать)
<Miky_> пошла запись
<baronos[job]> После "а" добавить "и" смысл нн поменяеться, но усилится)
<Miky_> ты походу тут все время :) как ни зайду ты тут :) над хоть познакомится как зовут?)
<shenmue> baronos[job], xpenguins поставь =)
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-20.png красота =)
<Miky_> все записался образ)
<Miky_> отпишусь.
<baronos[job]> shenmue: ахаха забавная штука завтра заюзаю)))
<[Raiden]> чего-то у меня смутные сомнения
<[Raiden]> )
<amarovita> Задание
<amarovita> А от первого задания все заранее известно, да?
<amarovita> Не туда, сорри
<amarovita> =)
<baronos[job]> Ыы, у меня на работе твердый носитель памяти, бумага)))
<artus> это мягкий носитель)
<artus> твердый носитель это наскальная плита и зубило с молотком )
<baronos[job]> Ну в принципе да, но вот запись есть R - ручка, RW- карандаш))
<baronos[job]> Записал я себе лайф, удалил пакет который отвечал за выбор установки и знакомства с осью.
<baronos[job]> Вот еще бы шелл заставить на меса драцвере под лайфом работать без 3д
<baronos[job]> Завтра буду изучать как это реализовала федора с сусе, и пытатся сделать в бубне)
<baronos[job]> Армян проиграл америкосу, щас наверно емельяненко походу брат федора будет биться
<baronos[job]> Хех, 20 федор будет биться, я думал он ушел с ринга.
<baronos[job]> Блиииин
<HarryShprottey> Привет всем. Не подскажите, в чём проблема. Есть нетбук Asus eeepc12125b. Стоит линукс 11.10. После закрытии крышки нетбук впадает в какой то там режим, но при открытии из него, не выходит. Просто чёрный экран, на нажатие клавиш и мыши не реагирует. Спасает только 
<stolzus> это давняя проблема
<TNH> щас попробую у мня тоже асус еее
<stolzus> TNH: не стоит :)
<Miky_> сделал я вообщем установку из под windows а то там таки не видит что диск)
<TNH> у мня другая проблема
<stolzus> HarryShprottey: вобщем не надо переводить ноут в спящий режим
<HarryShprottey> Ага... понятно
<HarryShprottey> Так и комп убить не долго...
<TNH> проблема в том что после некоторое время работы у мня все файлы папки становяца однотипным файлом
<TNH> а куда можно скрин скинуть чтоб показать ?
<stolzus> tinypic.com
<TNH> спасиб
<HarryShprottey> А если насчёт этой проблемы( со ждущим режимом ) написать разработчикам?
<baronos[job]> Miky_:  ты в линуксе сидишь, винда целая?
<stolzus> HarryShprottey: честно говоря надо посмотреть, может это как исправляется. но я забил в своё время. если найдёшь - кинь ссылочку
<stolzus> я эту проблему видел с 10.04 на багтрекере ланчпада
<TNH> http://i44.tinypic.com/vosyky.png
<TNH> вот на скрине видно что умня творица
<Miky_> baranos[job] в линуксе) да винда в норме но проблема то что диск не видит что есть вот я и поставил из под win'dы
<TNH> подскажите кто нить сталкивался с такой проблемой
<baronos[job]> Miky_: ну и бог с ним главно поставил и не сломал ничего, пользуйся и радуйся)
<Miky_> <baronos[job]> тебе спасибо :) и еще кому то не запомнил ник) за подсказки)
<baronos[job]> Miky_: это спс сообществу, я тоже от них многому научился))
<Miky_> !ник Miky
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Miky'
<Miky_> !ник
<Miky_> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Miky_> !nick /msg nickserv register <ploxo86> <dom1no2010@yandex.ru>
<stolzus> TNH: это у тебя глюк файлового менеджера просто :)
<HarryShprottey> :D
<TNH> ммм спасиб з ответ
<baronos[job]> Miky_:  пиши это на freenode
<TNH> за ответ *
<stolzus> да, это прям хоть в топик вешай. что все команды в отдельном окне
<stolzus> TNH: это у тебя наутилус?
<HarryShprottey> а как в гноме открыть ту штуку, которая в юнити называется драйвера устройств?
<HarryShprottey> Что-то я в гноме найти её не могу
<TNH> ubuntu 11.10
<stolzus> HarryShprottey: jockey-gtk ?
<HarryShprottey> Да
<stolzus> TNH: значит наутилус. я не в курсе, я другим fm пользуюсь
<TNH> я новичок  придёца поломать голову теперь над файловым мененжером
<TNH> так всем устраивает
<TNH> но вот этот глюк мня поражает
<baronos[job]> TNH: тему поменяй и логаут, попробуй, обычно у меня от рута фм так показывал
<HarryShprottey> как этот файл прочитать? /var/log/jockey.log
<baronos[job]> На гш у меня наутилус норм работает с тестовой репой)
 * baronos[job] пьет хаан-чай ... ммм няшка :)
<TNH> сейчас попробую поменять тему
<TNH> но этот глюк у мня появлляся не сразу а после работы нетбука через 15-30 минут
<stolzus> на форуме советуют просто переустановить нау
<stolzus> baronos[job]: что за чай? зелёный?
<baronos[job]> stolzus: два сорта чая зеленый и черный, молоко и йодированная соль, тувинский чай короче)
<artus> извращенци они такие, да )
<stolzus> сурово. ты из Тувы?
<baronos[job]> stolzus: ага три года назад от туда переехал в анапу)
<copyerfiled> вечер добрый, чтото глючит alt+tab окна переключаются, но картинка не появляется, немогу увидеть на какую программу переключаюсь, как этот глюк убрать?
<stolzus> емнип, слышал я уже о такой проблеме в юнити. надо гуглить
<baronos[job]> Полезный канал гном-шелл, завтра попробую дебаг шелл сделать, спалить надо падение шелла)
<baronos[job]> Ууу сейчас все боксеры в абакане восторге от боя стенью 3, ждут видать с нетерпением)
<Onkeltem> Привет все. Как настроить какой монитор использовать для разворачивания видео на весь экран (скажем на youtube)?
<SeaCaT> Нажать на кнопочку плеера под название "На весь экран?"
<baronos[work]> А задумка классная чтоб врубил ролик а он открылся на втором монике на весь экран))
<Onkeltem> SeaCaT: и он открывает не на том экране
<Onkeltem> SeaCaT: причем неверно оценивает разрешение, и режет правый край видео
<SeaCaT> Хммм. Драйвера?
<SeaCaT> Алсо, нот+ моник или?
<Onkeltem> SeaCaT: именно - слева моник, справа ноут
<Onkeltem> раньше (на 10.xx) открывалось не монике, сейчас стало на ноуте
<Onkeltem> nVidia обычная
 * Onkeltem смотрит ролик Линейки http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxenADDtB80
<Nor8> Onkeltem Графика какая то странная, для приставки что ли версия?
<SeaCaT> Nor8 Вроде комп. Уж больно дальнобойный блюр.
<SeaCaT> Играть раскаленным до 200 целсия кирпичом после того, как он осилит такую графику, ага..
<Nor8> Да блюр то уже такой эффект, что его в Китае делают пачками )))
<Onkeltem> Система боя прикольная
<Onkeltem> и конечно батальные сцены и заявленные 500 объектов - круто
<Nor8>   Угу, а в реале будет тупой кач и бестолковые мобы )))
<Onkeltem> ))
<baronos[work]> Наверно видеокамера с проектором круто)
<Onkeltem> Оффтопить, так оффтопить - не посоветуете какой-нить хороший фильм из новых?
<Nor8>  
<Onkeltem> чет вообще не слежу
<Onkeltem> Nor8: сообщение пустое
<Nor8>   )))
<Nor8> Я вижу )))
<Onkeltem> Это ты зачем так сделал? (c)
<amarovita>  
<Nor8> А что, завис мозг? ))
<baronos[work]> а че там написанно?))
<User767[web]> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста
<baronos[work]> User767[web]: что сломалось?
<User767[web]> У меня две проблемки, помогите избавиться пожалуйста
<baronos[work]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User767[web]> Во-первых, при выхове дашборда (ну этой, полупрозрачной штуки :), при выборе Другие приложения, да и при выборе других пунктов, появляется пустота
<User767[web]> ГУИ не падает, на месте приложений ничего
<User767[web]> Скрин нужен? :)
<User767[web]> Как починить
<baronos[work]> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<User767[web]> Понял
<User767[web]> Убунту 11.10 х86, пытаюсь попасть в список всех приложений через дашборд (главное меню), но ничего не получается. В результате - строка поиска и пустота под ней
<User767[web]> Что я делаю не так? :)
<User767[web]> Обновления свежие кстати, забыл добавить
<artus> очевидно же) очередные глюки 10й бубунты)
<baronos[work]> )
<User767[web]> Как чинить? :)
<baronos[work]> Чинить наркоманы умеют))
<User767[web]> Знаю, что глюки, жду и мечтаю об 12.04, но до неё ещё далеко
<artus> кто там расписывал что с юнити и гш проблем никаких, куда попрятались? )))
<User767[web]> :)
<baronos[work]> А гш то тут причем?)
<User767[web]> Ладно, бог с ним с этим юнити, попробую ребутом лечить, иногда выходит
<artus> User767[web], 11.04 просто берет и работает) без всякий вопросов )
<User767[web]> Стояла 11.04, вот всё думаю обратно вернуться
<baronos[work]> Компизп нету, стоит муттер + два ппа допрлнительных тестовых. ))
<baronos[work]> Открываешь меню и там пусто?
<User767[web]> Да
<User767[web]> Ничего не ставил экзотического
<artus> User767[web], правельные мысли тебя посещают )
<User767[web]> Я рядовой пользователь убунту :)
<User767[web]> домохозяюшка
<baronos[work]> Может рестартонуть юнити?
<artus> *и
<User767[web]> Какой командой? :)) Честно не знаю
<User767[web]> Умею только выходом из системы
<User767[web]> Кстати поиск аппликаций тоже ничего не ищет
<User767[web]> Приложений*
<baronos[work]> А в юнити 2д так же?
<User767[web]> Не пробовал
<User767[web]> А можно вопрос маленький, тоже к дашборду относится, да только не к его багу
<User767[web]> Тут есть кнопка: Мультимедийные приложения
<User767[web]> На моём экране там перенос: Мультимедийны(перенос)е приложения
<User767[web]> Как поправить?
<UNIm95> черт. что-же вайновцы делают?
<UNIm95> звук убили(
<baronos[work]> Ты открыл неизведанное)
<amarovita> Скрипач не нужен
<UNIm95> baronos[work] раньше бета версия вайна реально приносила плюшки. а теперь только гемморой
<baronos[work]>  UNIm95  да вайн лютое зло))
<User767[web]> Ладно, можно последний вопрос: польщуюсь Ubuntu One и, естественно, родной програмкой под убунту (опять же 11.10 х86), при входе в онную получаю: Ошибка синхронизации. (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "current_status" with signature "" on interface "com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status" doesn't ex
<UNIm95> baronos[work] DeusEx и Half-Life нативных нет(
<baronos[work]> User767[web]: залезь в 2д посмотри
<User767[web]> Вот это очень важная вещь для меня
<User767[web]> baranos[work] да, вот только про one узнаю и сразу посмотрю
<baronos[work]> User767[web]: ты не бетту случаем поставил?)
<User767[web]> Неа
<User767[web]> ubuntu.com -> CD
<User767[web]> Образ ~700Mb качал и ставил с нуля
<User767[web]> Систему не мучал ничем
<User767[web]> Из вредного для убунту делал только установку драйвера под принтер
<Onkeltem> User767[web]: обновлялся после установки?
<User767[web]> Ну тут по всему интернету туториалы с применением make install
<baronos[work]> Мне нравится как пишет терминал при ошибке "что то странное произошло..." переустанови ось. Имхо
<artus> ну вот, поставил драйвер и все поломал )
<User767[web]> 0nkeltem Да, переустанавливал
<User767[web]> Onkeltem Да, переустанавливал
<baronos[work]> artus: +1 :)
<User767[web]> Оё, чё я несу: устанавливал*
<artus> User767[web], возвращайся на 04 )))
<User767[web]> artus, честно, не очень хочется :)
<User767[web]> Нравится (помидорами не кидаться) 11.10
<baronos[work]> Us
<artus> User767[web], там нет таких препядствий которых с мужеством можно преодалевать?
<artus> *о
<baronos[work]> User767[web]: попробуй gnome 3
<User767[web]> Gnome 3 не нравиться
<User767[web]> Если 2-ой, да и то не хочется :)
<User767[web]> Юнити нравиться, да и привык за 2 месяца пользования убунтой
<User767[web]> До того с линуксом имел дело лишь с 10.04
<stolzus> *тся
<baronos[work]> Таа, юнити няшка ;)
<User767[web]> Ой, да
<User767[web]> Нравится*
<stolzus> вот ведь. а то на ЛОРе постоянно разговоры - "да никому юнити не нравится"
<stolzus> а оказывается, всё наоборот
<User767[web]> (Я малость устал + играет музыка, уносящая мой разум далеко, так что за грамматикой не всегда могу уследить)
<baronos[work]> stolzus: тиха, контору спалишь))
<User767[web]> stolzus да, юнити забагована, насколько я понял, но она реально, как сказали выше, няшная :)
<User767[web]> Глобальные меню, менюшка слева, очень удобно
<baronos[work]> Это был сарказм с моей стороны))
<User767[web]> Файловый менеджер, настройка системы и прочие мелочи оч приятны
<stolzus> я понял :)
<User767[web]> Так никто не знает, чё делать с этой ubuntu one?
<User767[web]> Реально нужная штука :)
<TNH> всем спасибо кто помог мне решить мою проблему ,оказалось дело в обоях рабочего стола,сменил и всё папки и документы   неменяюца  в неопределёные файлы
<baronos[work]> Я ее снес и минус поставил, замутил 12 гигов и сижу))
<User767[web]> Меня прёт убунту и все её продукты
<User767[web]> Всё её продукты - убунту ван :)
<amarovita> Где здесь записывают, кому Юнити нравится - меня запишите!
<baronos[work]> А меня гугл нравится, вот и юзаю гш)
<User767[web]> Как сказал мой знакомый, который сидит на федоре
<User767[web]> Он бы с радостью поставил юнити на неё, если бы там не получилась бы с этого каша
<User767[web]> Ну или что-то типа того
<User767[web]> baranos[work] а что такое гш?
<artus> User767[web], говношел же )
<sig_wall> amarovita: попробуй лучше кубунту
<baronos[work]> У меня каши нет, и всякого упоминания юнити))
<sig_wall> : )
<amarovita> sig_wall: пробовал, кака она
<User767[web]> artus теперь знаю, теперь понял :)
<sig_wall> amarovita: ;(
<stolzus> User767[web]: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/140754
<baronos[work]> artus: хам)
<stolzus> и копай в том направлении. в комментах и по ссылкам. может найдёшь что
<artus> baronos[work], реалист)
<User767[web]> http://habrastorage.org/storage1/0c70edc8/f4102fd4/50885bd9/b662066b.png
<User767[web]> Вот дашборд кстати
<User767[web]> в 3д юнити
<stolzus> User767[web]: сознавайся. ты крутил настройки?
<User767[web]> stolzus спасибо конечно, но в английском не шибко силен, только учу :)
<User767[web]> Честно - нет
<User767[web]> Кроме родных ничего не трогал
<User767[web]> Компиза даже нет
<stolzus> тогда ладно. а то unity --reset, или как там.
<User767[web]> Ресетнул
<User767[web]> Смотрю
<User767[web]> Спасибо :)
<User767[web]> -1 проблемка
<User767[web]> Раньше ребутами лечил, теперь одной командой буду
<stolzus> :)
<baronos[work]> Я же говорил рестартануть, а то и* поставили)
<stolzus> User767[web]: если что, на хоткей какой-нибудь повесь. будет удобно
<User767[web]> :)
<User767[web]> Затру ведь этот хоткей
<User767[web]> Баг часто появляется у меня
<User767[web]> Ладно
<User767[web]> Одну болезнь вылечили
<User767[web]> Спасибо действительно
<User767[web]> stolzus А что мне делать с той ссылочкой, что вы дали?
<User767[web]> На лаунчпад
<User767[web]> Я им пользоваться не умею (стыдясь, спрятался под стол)
<stolzus> да там кажется всё равно не то
<stolzus> User767[web]: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/858808
<stolzus> это вроде ближе к теме
<stolzus> Deleting ~/.config/ubuntuone and ~/.local/share/ubuntuone and restarting my computer
<stolzus> попробуй
<User767[web]> рестартинг позже :)
<User767[web]> А так попробую
<stolzus> только если заработает после рестарта - вернись и напиши :)
<User767[web]> Обязательно
<User767[web]> А можно глупейший вопрос
<baronos[work]> Ага я добавлю себе на страницу)
<User767[web]> Как мне, при наличии пинджина, настроить этот чати?
<User767[web]> чат*
<stolzus> здесь всё можно. что не оффтопик. да и тот можно, пока админы спят :)
<baronos[work]> Настроить правильно)
<stolzus> User767[web]: пиджин не очень годится для irc. но можно там сетку создать. cеть irc.freenode.net порт 8001 кодировка utf-8
<baronos[work]> Вичат рулит)
<stolzus> User767[web]: проще поставить xchat. там уже вбит сервер фриноды. только кодировку поправь.
<stolzus> baronos[work]: рано ему на вичат :) хчат простой. кстати, что за сайт у тебя?
<User767[web]> Да уже пиджин работает для гтолка и контакта
<User767[web]> Так, у меня нету логина и пароля
<stolzus> заводи
<baronos[work]> stolzus: да g+ страница, я ее набиваю всякими решениями или тем что не забыть использовать)
<stolzus> baronos[work]: ссылочку не дашь? я люблю почитать линуксоидов. :)
<stolzus> если нет - то нет :)
<baronos[work]> Я стесняюсь там бардак)) https://plus.google.com/?fd=1
<baronos[work]> Надеюсь на меня перейдет
<stolzus> эм. не. эта ссылка только на тебя.
<stolzus> надо в профиль перейти
<baronos[work]> Аа ща
<stolzus> baronos[work]: https://plus.google.com/105975960088175220070/posts?fd=1 типа такого будет
<baronos[work]> stolzus: https://m.google.com/app/plus/mp/232/#~loop:pid=-1907842683511159112&a=g:-1907842683511159112&v=hc&hts=1&svt=person&view=stream так?
<baronos[work]> Блин через дрой кошмар ссылки делать)
<stolzus> ок :)
<stolzus> чёрт. какая-то лажа открылась :))
<baronos[work]> https://m.google.com/app/plus/mp/232/#~loop:pid=-1907842683511159112&svt=person&view=stream
<baronos[work]> Ай м.гугл((
<stolzus> так. baronos[work] https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-hUjc9qvIKFE/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAAG0/_LTeDD3TpuA/photo.jpg?sz=200
<stolzus> твоя ава?
<baronos[work]> Нет не моя)
<baronos[work]> Аааа кончися безлимит((( деньги снимают(((
<stolzus> всё. ок
<stolzus> сначала чот не того чела закруглил :)
<stolzus> что, тоже на модеме?
<baronos[work]> На дройде)
<stolzus> а
<baronos[work]> Ооо какой кин идет классный "хочу в тюрьму" )))
<stolzus> это про русского то?
<baronos[work]> Ага)
<Nor8>  Мультикачалка есть какая-нибудь под убунту? Что все качала сразу.
<Onkeltem> Nor8: мм?
<artus> aria2c
<Onkeltem> аа
<Onkeltem> А что там может быть? wget для всего + торрент. Или бывает что-то еще?
<artus> вгет фигня посравнению с арией )
<Nor8> artus: Выглядит то хоть хорошо? )))
<artus> к тому же она умеет и торены ,  и многопоточность
<baronos[work]> Ария консольная но она рулит)
<artus> Nor8, cli
<Nor8> Не, консольная не подходит, 21-ый век на дворе )))
<baronos[work]> А я наобород оценил консоль, простота и минимализм)
<Nor8> Ну она нужна конечно, но не настолько, чтобы все через делать )))
<baronos[work]> Вичат, и ария. + пакеты через не ставлю)
<baronos[work]> А то с гуями этими пока откроется, пока введешь почитаешь, на что то еще обратишь внимание)
<Onkeltem> Меня конкретно радуют новые скроллбары
<Onkeltem> Всё гениально просто
<Onkeltem> Не яблочные ли их инвентили?
<Onkeltem> baronos[work]: +1
<Onkeltem> никогда не пользуюсь никаким гуи для пакетов
<Onkeltem> apt-get наше всё
<baronos[work]> Onkeltem: +1
<baronos[work]> Вот софтвер-центр меня раздражает в 11.10, в 11.04 удобней был имхо))
<stolzus> спать пойду. приятной ночи
<baronos[work]> Бб
<UNIm95> baronos[work] гонишь. самый удобный центр был в убунте 9.04
<Onkeltem> UNIm95: фу, какой ты грубый
<baronos[work]> UNIm95: я к сожалению с 10.10 начал убунту
<UNIm95> Onkeltem: грубый, неотёсанный и грустный
<Onkeltem> UNIm95: да да!
<Onkeltem> UNIm95: а вот грустить не надо - оно не полезно
<UNIm95> baronos[work]: прям стариком себя почувствовал)
<baronos[work]> )))
<UNIm95> с учётом 6.06
<Onkeltem> омг
<Onkeltem> страшно представить, что из себя представляла убунта тогда
<UNIm95> там ещё mdadm и lvm  в комплекте были ^_^
<Onkeltem> а что, mdadm уже нет?
 * Onkeltem на debian etch тогда наверное был... или еще раньше
<UNIm95> Onkeltem в базовой поставке нет
<Onkeltem> UNIm95: оне решили что рейд для имбов только?
<UNIm95> Onkeltem посмотри на ютайти и подумай чем они думают
<UNIm95> *юнайти
<Onkeltem> UNIm95: ыыы
 * Onkeltem радуется, что не видит Unity за ГШ
<UNIm95> Onkeltem и я ещё грубый?)
<UNIm95> гш==гном3?
<baronos[work]> Юнити няшка, вот поэтому я сижу в хард кор гном шелл)
<Onkeltem> UNIm95: отнюдь, сдержанный!
<UNIm95> baronos[work] Onkeltem: попробуйте кде 3
<UNIm95> старые но офигенные
<Onkeltem> зачем 3?
<Onkeltem> аа
<baronos[work]> Неее меня с гш не сдвинуть))
<baronos[work]> Я себе образ делаю с гш)
<UNIm95> прошу простить но что я пропустил?
<Onkeltem> UNIm95: (01:24:52 AM) UNIm95 вышел из комнаты (quit: Read error: Connection reset by peer).
<Onkeltem> (01:25:18 AM) UNIm951 вышел из комнаты (quit: Client Quit).
<Onkeltem> (01:25:24 AM) UNIm95 [~unim95@178.121.2.212] вошёл в комнату.
<Onkeltem> (01:25:51 AM) UNIm95: прошу простить но что я пропустил?
<UNIm95> ну значит ничего особенного
<Onkeltem> UNIm95: угу )
<UNIm95>  
<UNIm95> черт. при создании портала в портал  вешается комп
<User809[web]> hhh
<Onkeltem> UNIm95: ты на линуксе в портал играешь?
<UNIm95> Onkeltem: да через стим
<Onkeltem> UNIm95: или у тебя линукс в вбоксе? o_O
<Onkeltem> мечаю в P2 поиграть... но это только после покупки десктопа
<UNIm95> Onkeltem железяка какая?
<Onkeltem> UNIm95: какую я хочу? Мощную.. uber
<Onkeltem> Нефиг размениваться на мелочи
<UNIm95> Onkeltem: а сейчас  какая? у портала движок 2005 года
<Onkeltem> у меня ща Acer 5930 (ноут), он мне надоел ужасно, и совершенно бесполезен как ноут
<Onkeltem> да знаю, что потянетю... но я лучше подожду
<Onkeltem> хочу на ультре играть
<Onkeltem> иначе зачем всё это? лучше уж приставку взять
<UNIm95> Onkeltem: щас приду из ребоота
<Onkeltem> процик будт точно hi-end
<HarryShprottey> re all
<HarryShprottey> кто то о Р2 говорил?
<HarryShprottey> И да, подскажите пожалуйста что за фигня. Скачал фильм рокнрольщик. Бдрип. ФАйл .ави. Пытаюсь воспроизводить, ни один из плееров не воспроизводит. Пишет не могу определить поток
<artus> HarryShprottey, покупаеш лицензионный диск и радуешся)
<artus> HarryShprottey, и да, про скачал и тд ненадо здесь )
<HarryShprottey> artus, какая-то защита?
<HarryShprottey> мне некуда диск вставлять, нетбук же)
<UNIm95> Onkeltem твоей железяке хватит на максималке поиграть
<artus> HarryShprottey, На канале запрещено. 2.11 Публиковать или обсуждать материалы, противоречащие действующему законодательству РФ.
 * artus шопотом HarryShprottey : посему если спионерил на трекерах, то сам тихонечко кактус жуй
<UNIm95> artus: что у человека за косяк?
 * artus еще тише - или перекачай
<HarryShprottey> я же скачал файл в целях личного использования, а не  распространения
<UNIm95> artus: можешь кинуть сколько у тебя шестерёнки glxgears показывают + какая у ебя видюшка?
<UNIm95> HarryShprottey что тебе надо?
<artus> UNIm95, 29775 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5954.944 FPS
<HarryShprottey> У меня не воспроизводятся видео файлы. Пишет не могу определить тип потока
<UNIm95> HarryShprottey что за медиа фалы? стоят ли кодеки?
<HarryShprottey> фильмы, конкретно .avi файлы. Кодеки стоят
<UNIm95> HarryShprottey попробуй открыть их через smplayer или vlc
<HarryShprottey> пробовал...
<artus> значит так упаковали
<artus> если уж vlc то не видит
<HarryShprottey> нормально упоковали. В винде всё показывает
<UNIm95> HarryShprottey значит что-то криво гдето в линухе у тебя установленно
<HarryShprottey> например? Видео плеер родной из коробки
<UNIm95>  artus а железяка у тебя какая
<HarryShprottey> остальные ставил сам,  всё ровно стоит
<UNIm95> HarryShprottey: хз не телепат
<artus> UNIm95, 8600
 * UNIm95 грустно стало: ati4570 работает медленней
<artus> канешн )))
<artus> UNIm95, ати вообще зло редкое )
<UNIm95> artus: не поверишь. сколько с за ати с убунтой/дебом сижу сколько проблем не вижу
<artus> UNIm95, ну я помимо того что проблем не вижу еще и поиграть могу в че нить)
<UNIm95> artus: так я по твое-му не играю?
<UNIm95> черт зачем я нажал минус?
<artus> ну так чего тогда грустить)
<UNIm95> artus я думал видюшка помощнее будет
<UNIm95> artus кстати не знаешь как до встроенной в процессор видюхи достучаться?
<artus> UNIm95, снимаеш радиатор, и грозно так стуча пинцетом по крышке "откройте, милиция"
<UNIm95>  artus смешно). но в проце встроена видюха. чипсет поддерживает переключение на неё. но нигде я до неё достучаться не могу(
<artus> UNIm95, в биосе есть пимпочка
<UNIm95> artus нет(
<UNIm95> artus на сайте производителя ноута об этом вообще умалчивают
<UNIm95> может у них на форуме по флудить?
<User128[web]> привет всем
<User128[web]> здесь есть кто по-русски разговаривает?
<only_you> нету
<artus> здеесь вообще никого нету )
<User128[web]> а где все?
<artus> ушли :'(
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-13
<only_you> ихь кан шпрехен ништ им момент
<only_you> й
<User128[web]> пацаны у меня проблемма
<only_you> ссори, не туда
<Onkeltem> по поводу Андроид
<Onkeltem> всё плохо
<Onkeltem> он тупой
<Onkeltem> не дает звонить по GTalk
<User128[web]> я только ка установил убунту, нифига не шарю
<artus> Onkeltem, /join #android-ru )))
<Onkeltem> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> Onkeltem, а на гталк есть уже голос ))
<Onkeltem> artus: ой, нет. Мне нечего им сказать! Просо тут часто поднимается тема про Ведроид, вот я и написал
<artus> Onkeltem, это все лож и провокация)))
<User128[web]> может мне сказать кто-то как проводится поиск файлов и папок в убунту?
<Onkeltem> artus: если включен тел с gtalk, он блокирует возможность принять gtlak-голосовй вызов
<Onkeltem> artus: не всегда, но часто
<artus> User128[web], ls, find
<User128[web]> я никак не могу найти где у меня готовые загрузги с емуля
<User128[web]> и еще, почему я не могу открывать файлы в формате pdf_
<artus> мвааахаха
<artus> слаб духом юный падаван
<Onkeltem> емуль must die
<Onkeltem> pdf_ не корректен
<serjo_pepper> привет
<baronos[work]> Буенос диас
<User734[web]> Помогите пожалуйста. систему вешает процесс gnome-panel, CPU - 80-90%, MEM - 40-50%. Стоит Ubuntu 10.04. Проблемы начались после ковыряния свойств панелей.
<andrex|off> User734[web]: rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel
<ihomos> привет всем, поможети с проблемкой - после обновления до версии 11.10 перестала работать изменение яркости экрана
<ihomos> здесь есть кто-нибудь?
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> да
<ihomos> здесь есть кто-нибудь?
<ihomos> кто может помочь?
<shenmue> !тест
<ihomos> после обновления до версии 11.10 перестала работать изменение яркости экрана
<total__> здрасти
<total__> помогите решить пожалуйста проблему ubuntu 11.10 при компиляции из исходников myagent-im происходит ошибка http://paste.pro/5135156,
<baronos> а deb пакет скачать не?
<baronos> total__: http://k.minus.com/jbxtjGJoTDWNr1.png пать секунд делов то.
<total__> baronos: в svn по свежее будет
<total__> и все же как решить эту ошибку
<[Raiden]> если ест ьесть пакеты в репах, сделай sudo apt-get build-dep name
<[Raiden]> может нехватает чего
<[Raiden]> и по новой собирай
<total__> его нет в репах, по зависимостям все установил
<[Raiden]> гугли тогда. Я н в курсе.
<DenSpirit> Охайе!
<DenSpirit> Откуда dpkg-reconfigure берет скрипты для перенастройки пакета?
<DenSpirit> Хорошо. Тогда другой вопрос.
<DenSpirit> Моя 11.04 не умеет писать русские символы в консоли. Отображать,например имена файлов,умеет,но это все.
<DenSpirit> Пока что заставить работать это можно до первой перезагрузки,при этом используя dpkg-reconfigure три или четыре раза на двух пакетах(по два раза на каждый).
<DenSpirit> Сначала реконфигурирую console-setup,выставляю кодировку консоли на cp1251,потом запускаю ее снова и ставлю обратно на  utf-8,затем реконфигурирую пакет console-data и ставлю раскладку cp1251(1). После чего при нормальном отображении кириллицы могу русские символы печатÐ
<DenSpirit> Почему у меня это приходится делать так бредово?
<DenSpirit> И причем это работает до первого рестарта.
<simmi> я установил пакет console-cyrillic нормально переключается раскладка в консоли.
<DenSpirit> И при этом по альт ф2 в графическом режиме меня кидает во вторую консоль
<DenSpirit> Без ктрл
<DenSpirit> Ctrl
<Infra_HDC> какие-то виндузоидные глюки у тя
<DenSpirit> На убунтеру эта тема заняла 9 страниц,решения для 11.04 нету.
<DenSpirit> Если ставлю console-tools,кириллица даже отображаться перестает
<simmi> а если setupcon в rc.local прописать?
<DenSpirit> Прописан. Не помогает ну совсем.
<DenSpirit> Даже если просто так запустить в консоли,ничего не меняется
<simmi> dpkg-reconfigure console-cyrillic пробовал?
<DenSpirit> Его нет.
<DenSpirit> Пакета.
<DenSpirit> Сейчас поставлю,может поможет.
<DenSpirit> Но если получается и без него каким-то образом,то наверное есть способ это зафиксировать><
<simmi> нужно посмотреть куда там пакеты распаковываются при установки и что в них. нет времени сейчас...
<DenSpirit> simmi ->   а что это тебе даст?
<DenSpirit> Поставил. не переключается по альт ф2,это хорошо. Но зато он и не переключает раскладку.
<DenSpirit> Набрал cyr,шрифт везде стал жирным,кнопки которые выбрал для набора не работают.
<DenSpirit> Переконфигурировал,перегружаюсь.
<DenSpirit> Рейден!
<DenSpirit> simmi ->   все,уже снова переключает
<User476[web]> эй!кто-нибудь может рассказать, как сишные библиотеки добавить?
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] в консоли кириллица не печатается.
<andrex> User476[web]: apt-get install build-essential
<DenSpirit> (10:52:01) <DenSpirit> Моя 11.04 не умеет писать русские символы в консоли. Отображать,например имена файлов,умеет,но это все.
<DenSpirit> (10:55:31) <DenSpirit> Пока что заставить работать это можно до первой перезагрузки,при этом используя dpkg-reconfigure три или четыре раза на двух пакетах(по два раза на каждый).
<DenSpirit> (10:57:29) <DenSpirit> Сначала реконфигурирую console-setup,выставляю кодировку консоли на cp1251,потом запускаю ее снова и ставлю обратно на  utf-8,затем реконфигурирую пакет console-data и ставлю раскладку cp1251(1). После чего при нормальном отображении кириллицы могу русские сÐ
<DenSpirit> (10:58:24) <DenSpirit> И причем это работает до первого рестарта.
<Infra_HDC> кириллится
<XuMuK> ку
<andrex> ку
<artus> DenSpirit, форум осилить не можем ? в гугле забанили пожизненно? только флудить научились?
<User476[web]> Здравствуйте. Code::blocks при компиляции программы ругается на отсутствие   <stdio.h> <stdlib.h>  - нет такого каталога. Как их добавить?
<artus> User476[web], причем здесь Code::blocks ?
<DenSpirit> artus ->   на убунтуру на этой теме занято 9 страниц и все тянется с даппера вроде
<DenSpirit> artus ->   ни одно решение оттуда не работает.
<artus> DenSpirit, а так же решений 2 вагона
<artus> DenSpirit, потомчу что сначала вдумчиво читаем чтоб понять что делать а йже потом клацаем все подряд
<andrex> DenSpirit: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=85318.msg643252#msg643252
<artus> только причем тут кои для убунты то
<andrex> ну это у автора надо спрашивать
<artus> прям советы каких то залетных бсдшников
<User476[web]>  artus -> ни при чём,это же совсем не относящийся к теме вопрос)
<DenSpirit> КБд и так стоит.
<Infra_HDC> DenSpirit, loadkeys ru работает?
<DenSpirit> Все держится до перезагрузки.
<DenSpirit> Infra_HDC ->   сейчас
<User106[web]> Hello all! What IDE have in Ubuntu to develop on php? I want install ubuntu...
<Infra_HDC> DenSpirit, после перезагрузки попробуй )
<User106[web]> О тут по русски ))
<User106[web]> Народ, подскажите плз IDE для разработки на пхп...
<artus> vi, или nano
<User106[web]> Винда что то недели не живет, хочу на опенсорс перейти, первый опыт будет..
<Infra_HDC> я gedit юзаю
<Infra_HDC> для пыхпых
<User106[web]> спс, щас буду смотреть
<DenSpirit> Infra_HDC ->   это после установки кодировки консоли в КОИ-8?
<User106[web]> а xcode только на маках?
<Infra_HDC> DenSpirit, это для включения русской клавы
<artus> DenSpirit, причем здесь кои к убунте которая на utf ?
<DenSpirit> Infra_HDC ->   просто он после этой команды по нажатию правого контрола пишет кракозябры
<Infra_HDC> User106[web], в репе может буть еще geany gPHPEdit
<Infra_HDC> User106[web], из не репы netbeans (бесплатный вроде) ZendStudio (shareware)
<andrex> DenSpirit: xprop -root | grep XKB что говорит?
<DenSpirit> Infra_HDC ->   если при этом реконфигурировать консоль-сетап на кои8,то пишет русские буквы.
<User106[web]> А есть разработчики? Что по удобнее? А то на компе в принципе только программлю, не хочется из за неудобной иде обратно к винде переходить..
<User106[web]> А где можно глянуть что в репе есть?
<artus> DenSpirit, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=150770.15
<artus> DenSpirit, только прочти с первой страницы \
<artus> User106[web], в синаптике
<artus> DenSpirit, по ходу баг это
<Infra_HDC> User106[web], из центра приложений. синаптик не буду рекомендовать,тк. он может в убунте уже не стоит по умолчанию
<simmi> aptitude search php |grep edit ну или вместо едит что нибудь похожее
<User106[web]> артус, а можно по подробнее плз(ссылку например), а то мой первый опыт будет. Я щас пока на винде, ОСь выбираю..
<User106[web]> Есть диск с опенсусом, но что то у пары друзей убунту стоит..
<Gordio_> User106[web]: apt-cache search <Enter>
<artus> User106[web], http://ubuntologia.ru/ читаемс чтобы понять что к чему и не ставим 11.10, а максимум 11.04
<Gordio_> User476[web]: правильно. Ставь Gentoo!
<User106[web]> Пасибки
<artus> Gordio_, олежка, заканчиваем будоражить умы и наводить смуту
<[Raiden]> пусть сами решают. Не вижу смысла отговаривать ставить 11.10
<Gordio_> artus: дак зато счатье у него будет
<DenSpirit> artus ->   отображается все нормально,не получается набрать
<Gordio_> После нескольких часов/дней/недель ада
<simmi> p   gphpedit                        - development environment for PHP/HTML/CSS
 * Gordio_ косо посмотрел на simmi 
<DenSpirit> artus ->   если поставить консоле-кириллик, будет по альт-фкнопка кидать в консоль.без контрола.
<User106[web]> artus: Сразу вопросик можно? Под убунту нужна своя ФС, а как мне например доки с винта перенести на убунту, они же лежат в ntfs.. Есть способ или никак вообще?
<DarthWantuz> nano, vim и emacs - нашё всё
<[Raiden]> консол кириллик не надо ставить
<Gordio_> DarthWantuz: поддерживаю.
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   знаю.не ставлю.
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup  - после удаления console-cyrillic - если установлен.
<Gordio_> Только nano вычеркнуть :)
<Gordio_> [Raiden]: оно же само делает
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   не дает вводить буквы русские.
<[Raiden]> шелл - баш?
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   умолчальный 11.04. баш
<[Raiden]> набери setupcon , пиштся русский?
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   он в рц.локал стоит,не помогает
<[Raiden]> ок
<DenSpirit> Его через sudo?
<[Raiden]> набери setupcon , пиштся русский?
<Gordio_> DenSpirit: локаль обновлена?
<[Raiden]> без судо
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   как будто ничего не происходит.
<DenSpirit> Gordio_ ->   в плане
<[Raiden]> Хм
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   вербозный вывод долго ругается.
<[Raiden]> ну тык пишется или нет. Или я спрашиваю не по -русски?
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   не пишется по русски ничего.
<Gordio_> DenSpirit: Я сейчас на никсах не могу точную команду дать, но там что то locale-gen
<artus> [Raiden], http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=150770.msg1139818#msg1139818
<artus> [Raiden], ломають все от версии к версии)
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   ругается,что операции не позволяются,если вербоз включаить.
<User106[web]> А где можно найти почему 11.10 не стоит ставить?
<serjo_pepper> привет, куда класть симолические ссылки, чтобы были доступные только по имени?
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   если через судо с вербозом,ошибок не пишет,но разницы нету все равно.
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: тогда , при условии ,что консоле-кириллик удалён, и в dpkg-reconfigure выбрана русская локаль и всё что надо, возможно есть кривой ~/.inputrc или покажи /etc/inputrc
<[Raiden]> больше идей нет )
<artus> User106[web], это я тебе по хорошему советую) по результатам так сказать отзывов и реального положения дел)
<artus> User476[web], ато только тем и будеш заниматцо что поднимать упавшую юнити)
<[Raiden]> и из rc.local команду убери - это не нужно
<User106[web]> artus: А сколько весит дистр убунты? На странице загрузки не указано..
<andrex> serjo_pepper: /usr/bin кпримеру , см path
<artus> User106[web], от 20ти метров до 700
<simmi> не могу понять почему с новым ядром так много памяти уходит в 11.10
<[Raiden]> simmi: что за ядро?
<simmi> 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP
<[Raiden]> Хм
<andrex> да мне кажется это не из за ядра если дефолтное конечно
<User106[web]> artus: А из гнома всё норм ставится? Я просто с год назада из консоли на reebsd сервак поднимал, не хочется просто опять через неё всё настраивать )
<[Raiden]> simmi: посмотри что ест. Я тоже думаю что ядро нипричем.
<[Raiden]> да и вообще советую не мониторить рам без необходимости
<[Raiden]> 30% её занято 50 или 90% по сути не важно, если всё что надо работает
<Gordio_> [Raiden]: у меня приходится
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   по какой клавише у тебя раскладка в консоли переключается?
<[Raiden]> я бы даже сказал, что если постоянно занято не больше 30, то покупка такого количества рам была почти бессмысленной :)
<Gordio_> есть славный xdg-кактотам который при веселом конфиге уходит в рекурсию
<Gordio_> и в итоге 12309
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: alt+шифт. Но это совершенно не значит , что у тебя так же.
<[Raiden]> если ты что-либо менял или выбрал при установке  по другому
<andrex> DenSpirit: xprop -root | grep XKB что говорит? я уже второй раз повторяю, может у тебя клавиши не назначены
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   то есть так же,как и в иксах?
<[Raiden]> я вообще не вижу смысла юзать другйо преключатель. Отвыкнешь от дефолта, попадешь на другой комп и будешь мучиться
<[Raiden]> ну да
<Gordio_> [Raiden]: дефолт - зло
<Gordio_> Для хомячков.
<[Raiden]> ну тогда я поредпочитаю быть хомячком
<artus> [Raiden], переключаю по капсу и в линухе, и в офтопике ^_^
<simmi> подозреваю что kthread и kworker все эти не оптимально настроены. с выключенным X сервером под 110.
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: раскладка в /etc/default/console-setup и зависит от того что было выбран ов dpkg-recofigure , в гуи ещё зависит настроек де.
<XuMuK> капс рулед)
<XuMuK> у меня тоже на капсе)
<DenSpirit> andrex ->  
<DenSpirit> _XKB_RULES_NAMES_BACKUP(STRING) = "evdev", "pc105", "us", "", ""
<DenSpirit> _XKB_RULES_NAMES(STRING) = "evdev", "pc105", "us,ru", ",", "grp:ctrl_shift_toogle,compose:menu"
<Gordio_> XuMuK++;
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: привет)
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   меня удивил тот факт,что переключается как в иксах.
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: ку
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: неправильно как-то. Сча
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/737041/
<andrex> "us,ru" должно быть
<[Raiden]> а блин, у меня 11.10
<[Raiden]> сча
<[Raiden]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/737043/
<DenSpirit> andrex ->   так там так и есть,разве нет?
<andrex> хм нижнюю не посмотрел)
<[Raiden]> впиши в свой файл содержимое обоих моих линков, закоменть только  и if и 2 строки ниж.
<[Raiden]> е
<[Raiden]> и потом сделай релогин
<Gordio_> [Raiden]: и часто у вас так?
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> такие вопросы? Не редко , да.
<Gordio_> [Raiden]: эээм скучно что ли
<[Raiden]> что?
<Gordio_> вики уже не славится популярностью? =(
<[Raiden]> Что оно от меня хочет? :)
<andrex> )
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   в какой файл?
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: /etc/default/console-setup
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   я файлы скачал. Куда добавлять?
<DenSpirit> Окей
<Gordio_> [Raiden]: если ты мне, то у нас наверное возник конфликт понимания. Понимаешь у меня лаг приличны :(
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: ещё покажи /etc/inputrc
<[Raiden]> Gordio_: да, видимо возник. Да мне скучно. Ещё вопросы есть?
<Gordio_> Да. Когда ты пойдешь лесом?
<[Raiden]> следующий )
<artus> [Raiden], аххаха )))
<Guest60977> помогите пожалуйста. На ubuntu 11.10 выполнил usermod над пользователем в группе администраторов и теперь пользователь не в этой группе, он был один в системе... что делать? не могу ничего теперь установить и вообще сами понимаете
<[Raiden]> грузани рекавери режим, там можно попасть в консоль от рута
<simmi> chroot с live cd если не изменяет память...
<[Raiden]> и добавь обратно
<Guest60977> ага, окей, попоробую
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   после релогина что?
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: да вроде всё, если ты сделал что я сказал. Ещё причиной не печати русског оможет быть /etc/inputrc
<[Raiden]> я уже 2 раза просил показать
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   сейчас. Мне чтобы что-то в инет выкладывать или смотреть приходится папин комп грузить с лайвюсб.
<[Raiden]> а.. тогда стой
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   в целях защиты от шухера приходится все выключать после выкладывания.
<[Raiden]> надо что бы 4 и 6 строка были такие же. И если в хомпапке есть .inputrc - надо убрать.
<[Raiden]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/737050/
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   paste.ubuntu.com/737051/
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> ок
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   чтобы твое посмотреть,пришлось бы все равно грузиться. Телефон может только в ирц сидеть или браузером смотреть,одновременно не канает.
<[Raiden]> нормально всё
<andrex> впринцыпе, чтобы так не мучатся можно было использовать cat /path | pastebinit
<[Raiden]> если с моим конфигом не работает, то я незнаю. Локаль может не русская , посмотреть можно командйо Locale
<[Raiden]> locale
<DenSpirit> У знакомой на 11.04 был пароль кириллицей. И раскладка нормально переводилась иксовой комбинацией и в консоли.
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->  
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   везде руру.утф8, язык руру:ен, лц_алл пустая
<[Raiden]> и не пашет? :)
<[Raiden]> или ты не пробовал ещё
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   неа,не пашет.после релогина точно,вот перезагружаюсь.
<DenSpirit> [Raiden] ->   неа,не пашет
<jlewka> https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6113 подскажите, а где искать фикс к этому багу?
<[Raiden]> jlewka: там написан очто закрыто, и инфа от 2009 года
<[Raiden]> видимо искат ьв любой версии выше *.34
<[Raiden]> или какая там описана...
<[Raiden]> и последней убунте их две кстати
<[Raiden]> 3.5.x и 4.x
<jlewka> [Raiden], хм.. на ubuntu-server v3.4.7 в репах...
<[Raiden]> а про 3.2.8
<[Raiden]> баг
<jlewka> [Raiden], угу, но в 3.4.7 тоже самое
<jlewka> да и люди на форумах отже на него ссылаются=(
<[Raiden]> ну, что я могу сказать. Багрепорт можешь написать или освоить как сбэкпортить более свежий пакет
<[Raiden]> вдруг там ок...
<jlewka> что такое  сбэкпортить?
<[Raiden]> взять исходники пакета более свежие и собрать под твой дистр
<simmi> на ppa поискать если есть...
<jlewka> ну, об этом уже думал..
<[Raiden]> угу... Ещё можешь осваивать NFS  вместо samba , если там есть баги ,то точно другие :)
<UA1000> в честь выходного дня воскресенья  желающие  welcom #ubuntu-offtopic-ru
<jlewka> [Raiden], нфс умеет работать с ldap  ?
<[Raiden]> я незнаю
<Dimon4eG> Привет всем. Почему у меня темы не появляются новые во "внешнем виде"?
<[Raiden]> 1. может они не для гтк3 , 2. положил не туда. 3. попробуй выбрать твикером для гнома.
<simmi> я видел проблему с тем что после установке у некорорых конф  в ~/ рутовый owner может в нем дело?
<[Raiden]> может, sudo chown -R юзер:юзер /юзер делай. И почитай потом немного про судо.
<Dimon4eG> положил в папку .themes в домашней
<[Raiden]> он $HOME не меняет, если без параметров используется
<Dimon4eG> для гтк3
<Dimon4eG> проверил
<[Raiden]> * /юзер = /home/юзер
<Dimon4eG> да все правильно я их запихал
<UA1000> интересно, купили новый комп в сборе - установлена 9.10,  почему так отстают
<DenSpirit> Сейчас попробую в виртуалке запустить лайвдвд 11.04, посмотрю как там дела с вводом русских букв в консоли
<amarovita> UA1000: Давно собрали...
<DenSpirit> Как в ней переключиться в консоль?у меня вся система переключается,вместо виртуальной
<simmi> без аlt и только правый ctrl нажимать
<UA1000> на прошлой неделе, riccomputers
<simmi> UA1000: там не заморачиваются с качеством обслуживания... лишь бы побыстрее.
<UA1000> на коробке приклеено гордая наклейка -> установлен lInux
<[Raiden]> предустановленный линукс бред впринципе, особоенн ос дистром котоырй выходит каждые пол года
<[Raiden]> единственное ,может какая-то гарантия что всё будет из коробки работать
<andrex> а переставить всё равно придётся)
<[Raiden]> если лтс ставить или дистр  созданный как роллинг релиз, то наверное будет смысл
<[Raiden]> можно обновлять впринципе , не переставлять, но как бы...
<andrex> у меня на работе ктото умный купил гделл с установленноу убунту 8.4, прешлось переставлять
<hookah> ни у кого обновление на 35е ядро проблем не вызвало?
<hookah> всем привет кстати
<User993[web]> из рекавери режима не могу выполнить usermod - вылетает cannot lock /etc/passwd ... Хелп :(
<simmi> chroot с установочного диска...
<User993[web]> из рекавери накак?
<User993[web]> *никак
<[Raiden]> может и никак
<User993[web]> чёрт...
<simmi> http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery cпособ 3 только вместо grub пароли
<User993[web]> опа, ок
<baronos> [Raiden]: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ ))
<[Raiden]> ?
<baronos> няшка кубунту 12,04)
<[Raiden]> у меня 4.7.3 кде , зачем мне 12.04
<baronos> ты хитрый обновил кде)
<[Raiden]> обновлюсь когда выйдет, в конце апреля
<baronos> не советую гш на 32бит ставить, это лагатрон ппц, репы не спасают дополнительные)
<andrex|off> 26th April 2012 - Ubuntu 12.04 LTS final ждать ещё долго
<[Raiden]> baronos: хинк на 4.7.3 на главной kubuntu.org
<[Raiden]> ну нужно обладать особой хитростью
<[Raiden]> линк*
<baronos> [Raiden]: я вспомнил, ты ссылку кидал с репоз)
<VMV> привет всем. проблема: в 11.10 не могу расшарить папку для доступа с компа с виндовсом, и сеть между ними настроить, курение манов по самбе не помогло, подскажите плз
<artus> начни наверно с начала сети таки )
<artus> VMV, а для самбы есть такая няка sudo system-config-samba
<VMV> оба компа имеют доступ к инету через роутер
<artus> ну значит прост осамбу настрой
<artus> и да, надеюсь тебя не посещала бредовая мысль ставить какой то фаерстартер или еще как крутить дефолтные правила iptables ?
<VMV> только как ее настроить? прописал группу, опубликовал папку на рабочем столе, но не вижу компа в сети другого
<VMV> и он меня не видит
<artus> пинги идут?
<VMV> нет, такого не ковырял)
<VMV> да
<VMV> пинги идут
<artus> VMV, sudo system-config-samba
<VMV> команд нот фаунд
<artus> ну поставь
<artus> мне хватило path = /data/video/torrent
<artus> writeable = yes
<artus> ;browseable = yes
<artus> guest ok = yes
<artus> в /etc/samba/smb.conf , все работает , гостей пускает, файлы пишутся, что я офтопика, что с андроида
<VMV> а, так я тут пытался настроить, не понял какому пользователю надо дать доступ чтоб он увидел меня в сети
<artus> у меня все видят
<artus> вобщем конфиг запусти там все увидиш
<VMV> так browseable заккоментирован?
<VMV> коММентирован*
<kolobok123> Всем привет  Объясните плиз мистическую ситуацию.Вайфай карта Асус для ПС прекрасно работает на федора 16.А на уюунту 11.10 ее вообще не видно В чем дело?
<User399[web]> как добавить разрешение на запись в файл определённому файлу из командной строки?
<andrex> kolobok123: а модель карты то какая, хоть?
<andrex> User399[web]: запустить его под тем кто имеет это разрешение
<User399[web]> а изменить само резрешение как-то можно или это некорректный вопрос?)
<kolobok123> не могу сказать,ибо была обменена на tp linr которая вообше после 5 минут работы зависала систему намертво не только на убунте но и на федоре
<andrex> сёдня конкур непонятных вопросо?
<andrex> в
<artus> kolobok123, lspci отменили уже ?
<kolobok123> андрех ипси ? можно намекнуть что это?
<andrex> man lspci
 * baronos Господи спаси...
<kolobok123> артус понял Щяс буду гуглить
<User399[web]> ладно, а если так: зайдя под root'ом не могу изменить содержание файла, что мне делать из-под рута чтоб из-под него же потом изменить содержание этого файла?
 * baronos не спас
<kolobok123> всем спасибо Пока
<artus> User399[web], man sudo, man chown , и вообще
<baronos> ыыы у меня брасеро с сдромом балуется открывает и закрывает его О_о
<artus> User399[web], а зачем тебе иметь право писать от пользователя в файлы рута?
<User399[web]> хмм...
<User399[web]> дело в том что я счас могу зайти только рутом
<andrex> ls -l fail что говорит
<artus> это в убунте то? с каких это пор она рутом то пускать стала
<User399[web]> :) с тех пор как я напортачил со всеми остальныи пользователсями в системе
<andrex> наверно рекаверти режим)
<baronos> sudo passwd )))
<User399[web]> угу
<artus> ну че, прикольно, как писать в файлик мы не умеем, а вот ходить рутом и ломать мы уже научились)
<artus> !toolbox | User399[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User399[web]: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<User399[web]> ыыыы
<artus> иди изучай
<User399[web]> ок
<User399[web]> хочу вернуться в винду, а убунту не отпускает)
<baronos> а мне всегда казалось наоборот)
<User399[web]> ))
<User399[web]> я короче понял что зря поставил на голое железо её без опыта) теперь пытаюсь вернуться в винду и поставить на виртуалку...
<The_BROS> Хочу задать вопрос тем, кто пользовался стандартными панелями Gnome 2 и различными доками вместо нижней панели. Есть в чем нибудь преимущество доков кроме эстетики?
<artus> удобство же
<jlewka> такой вопрос
<skai-falkorr> рад за тебя
<skai-falkorr> а еще есть такой ВоПрОс
<skai-falkorr> ну и наиболее универсальный - ?
<skai-falkorr> и только на последний можно получить ответ
<jlewka> я установил самбу с --prefix=/opt/ соответственно туда установилсь и все библиотеки, но почему тогда при попытке запуска самбы, он не видит этих библиотек?
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, ась?
<skai-falkorr> уш протри, аркадьевна
<skai-falkorr> :)
<jlewka> уш?
<skai-falkorr> уш
<skai-falkorr> оба два
<jlewka> =(
<[Raiden]> jlewka: а ты ту самбу пускаешь?
<jlewka> угу...
<jlewka> /opt/sbin/smbd start
<jlewka> и получаю сообщеие что нет библиотек...
<[Raiden]> почитай ещё про ldconfig и про /etc/ld.so.conf.d
<[Raiden]> может в этом дело
<jlewka> спасиб, ща почитаю
<[Raiden]> стартовый скрипт ещё стоит проверить
<[Raiden]> если ест ьтакой
<[Raiden]> на китайском канале аж 90 чел
<kolobok> Господа подскажите пожалуйста как установить скаченный драйвер вайфай карты  Asus WL-138G  в убунту 11.10.Какой командой?
<[Raiden]> kolobok:  вот что-то http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1649426
<[Raiden]> полистай там
<kolobok> Райден спасибо большое.Будь на форуие долгие лета ибо больше подсказок именно от тебя
<[Raiden]> Хм, спс
<kolobok> всем пока
<The_BROS> Как убрать шум с фотографий с помощью Gimp?
<D4rkMist> здра народ
<D4rkMist> сквид3 не грузится, ничего не пишет(
<D4rkMist> squid start
<D4rkMist> и все никаких ероров
<D4rkMist> а нетстат ничего непоказывает
<D4rkMist>  чтоможет быть?
<eugeniu> прривет всем!у меня не работает звук,,пожите
<eugeniu> ъ
<eugeniu> ееееейййй
<eugeniu> ?
<aspotashev> Привет, есть вопрос
<aspotashev> Как сделать, чтобы ssh-туннель перезапускался после отключения сети или спящего режима?
<sig_wall> юзать vtun или openvpn :)
<Dexel> Всем.
<Dexel> Живые есть?
<User033[web]> вопрос поставил убунту 11.10 как оградить ребенка от порносайтов есть ли возможность
<UNIm95> всем привет. вопросик воник
<UNIm95> *возник
<UNIm95> если я сделаю так: wine app |cat>>log.txt эта команда будет писать в лог все сообщения консоли?
<[Raiden]> User033[web]: проксей наверное. rejik.ru
<[Raiden]> возможно есть что-то ещё, я не в курсе.
<User033[web]> я только начал пользоваться убунту можно установить это через терминал
<aspotashev> sig_wall: а что из этого посоветуешь? И как это работает?
<sig_wall> vtund на одном стороне, vtund на другой. то же с openvpn
<aspotashev> Кстати, в кедах vpn вроде настраивается через networkmanager
<aspotashev> а, т.е. на той стороне что-то должно стоять?
<aspotashev> sig_wall: vtund не стоит там, а я не рут
<sig_wall> да, должно
<aspotashev> sig_wall: Есть, конечно, комп, который там не основной сервер, а просто в сетке (он наверное за NAT-ом), на нем есть рутовые права
<aspotashev> sig_wall: Да, точно за NAT-ом, т.к. внешний IP у них определяется как одинаковый
<aspotashev> sig_wall: Но по идее же я могу делать обычный ssh-туннель (через команду ssh), значит должен быть способ переподключаться в случае сбоя?
<nexxxt> ку
<sig_wall> aspotashev: while :; do ssh; done :)))
<aspotashev> sig_wall: ага ;), наверное надо еще поставить ConnectTimeout поменьше
<aspotashev> ой, не то
<aspotashev> Короче, надо сделать, чтобы если сервер долго не отвечает, то просто переподключаться
<User934[web]> podskazhite gde pochitat' kak ustanavlivat' programmy iz tar.gz
<User934[web]> ili tam ne vsegda odinakovyj podhod?
<[Raiden]> распаковываешь , читаешь README и INSTALL , а дальше по разному.
<User934[web]> spasibo
<[Raiden]> )
<User934[web]> a... eshjo vopros: tar.xz eto prosto drugoj tip arhiva?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> транслит запрещен тут, я тебя кикнуть должен или забанить...
<User934[web]> uhozhu
<sig_wall> just speak english
<sig_wall> :D
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: right?
<bodok> всем здрасте
<[Raiden]> or russian
<sig_wall> bodok: hello
<bodok> подскажите как разрешение экрана поменять
<sig_wall> bodok: xrandr -s 1024x768
<bodok> а то в настройках видео карты чёто пропал этот пункт
<[Raiden]> bodok: какая видеокарта?
<bodok> у меня какраз такое и стоит мне другое надо
<bodok> нвидиа
<sig_wall> bodok: xrandr -s другое
<sig_wall> or change it in nvidia-settings
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<bodok> я так ен знаю какое оно должно быть ,мне надо варианты увидеть )
<[Raiden]> xrandr работае тдо релогина
<bodok> блин а где тут щас терминал то лежит ?
<[Raiden]> там строка поиска есть
<bodok> он говорит установлена самая новая версия
<[Raiden]> ну запусти тогда
<bodok> дело в том что там нет вообще не каких настроек разрешения экрана
<bodok> запустил
<bodok> вот чё там написано Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page
<bodok> это на том месте где раньше настройки были
<[Raiden]> попробуй набери sudo nvidia-xconfig
<[Raiden]> есть такая команда?
<User900[web]> пытался открыть в терминале dansguardian   Error creating cache file. Do you have write access to this area: "/etc/dansguardian/lists/blacklists/ads/domains.processed"? Unable to setgid()  что это такое
<bodok> [Raiden], да есть ,но вот чё пишет Using X configuration file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<[Raiden]> ну и ок. релогин делай. И попробуй сноа
<User512[web]> ура, получилось таки сменить раскладку =) ...для чего нужен прилагаемый к архиву с программой tar.gz.sig?
<User512[web]> очень маленький по весу
<User512[web]> название такое же как у большого брата)
<User512[web]> для разархивации или с ним что-то вручную делать нужно?
<[Raiden]> для распаковки он не нужен
<[Raiden]> лень смотреть что там. Н нитересовался
<[Raiden]> не*
<bodok> х
<bodok> ой ,вообщем не чё не изменилось
<[Raiden]> а что за дрова?
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |egrep 'rendering|OpenGL'
<[Raiden]> покажи
<[Raiden]> ты можшь и вручную задать разрешение, но я не смогу описать как ) почитай про xorg.conf
<User512[web]> можно как-то протестировать видеодрайвер? Типа на ошибки каких-то его функций, все ли возможности работают?
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<[Raiden]> покажи вывод команды выше
<bodok> [Raiden], http://paste.org.ru/?trnq2z
<[Raiden]> вроде ок всё. Единсвенное, драйвер можно свежее поставить. 280.х
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<[Raiden]> или
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<User512[web]> а какие есть полноэкранные увеличилки? из комплекта compiz не подходит, но по функциональности именно такую надо бы... под unity
<[Raiden]> а чем не подходит?
<[Raiden]> других котоыре бы работали с юнити я незнаю )
<User512[web]> compiz почему-то unity у меня подвешивает часто
<[Raiden]> так юнити это плагин к компизу
<User512[web]> хм.
<User512[web]> о как
<[Raiden]> в ccsm можно включать его или отключать
<User512[web]> хммм, надо бы попробовать
<[Raiden]> но то что валится верю. )
<User512[web]> :) ...а насчёт тестов видеодрайверов? есть какой-то софт для этого?
<[Raiden]> возможно есть такие программы не привязанны к вм.
<User512[web]> или ручками как-то
<[Raiden]> User512[web]: ну, глхинфо если выдает рендеринг йес и версию то можно считать что дрова стоят нормально. Из тестов glxgear и glmark2 знаю
<User512[web]> :) ок, спс
<[Raiden]> у меня тогже гф 8600, но дрова стоят 280х
<[Raiden]> юнити правда нету
<User512[web]> мм
<bodok> [Raiden], спасибо ,помогло
<User512[web]> ещё у меня с микрофоном проблемы - не ловит звук :) звуковая от creative
<User512[web]> lhfqdthf yt vtyzk? yf dbylt hf,jnftn
<User512[web]> упс
<User512[web]> драйвера не менял в убунту, на винде работает
<User512[web]> на офсайте звуковухи дров нет под линукс
<User512[web]> есть какое-то решение?
<User512[web]> в динамики звук идёт
<User512[web]> но с микрофона не считывается
<[Raiden]> незнаю, alsamixer пускани, пощелкай там ползунки и переключатели
<User512[web]> пощёлкал все режимы поперебирал...
<User512[web]> это редкая проблема сейчас?
<[Raiden]> на форум тогда пробуй писать, указав модел ьзвуковухи
<User512[web]> ок
<[Raiden]> незнаю, в общем-то да. Сча мало кто покупает внешние звуковухи.
<[Raiden]> А с внутренними другие пробелмы )
<[Raiden]> хотя про микрофон частый вопрос
<[Raiden]> заболтался
<User512[web]> )
<VMV> у кого-нибудь установлена гуглоземля? проблема со шрифтами, хотя все по ману
<VMV> вот такое безобразие показывает http://picpaste.com/Google_Earth_007-glvTgDy2.png
<nexxxt> VMV: у мну. та же фигня.
<VMV> хотя шрифты рекомендованные маном установлены
<shenmue> умвр
<nexxxt> у мну получше будет, мелочевка тоже есть. но поганая.
<shenmue> шрифт вердана
<nexxxt> может виндовские накатить?
<shenmue> вердана виндовский шрифт
<shenmue> !l2tp
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='l2tp'
<shenmue> =(
<shenmue> чортово туннелирование =( знаю как работает но не знаю как запустиь ><
<VMV> а как сменить шрифт на убунтовский?
<VMV> и не видно же где настройки((
<nexxxt> а где в гуглозёме шрифты настраиваются?
<shenmue> настройки- шрифт
<VMV> nexxxt,  а не пробовал вот это? - http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/2177.shtml
<VMV> я пробовал-не сработало, может я что-то не так сделал..
<VMV> shenmue, а если не видно ничего, как у меня на скрине?)
<shenmue> хм а меню то есть? кстати по моему земля гугла кутешная прога
<nexxxt> там 9.04
<nexxxt> у мну на 10.04 все нормально показывало, ну более-менее, а тут вообще плакать хочется.
<VMV> да, она кутешная..и меню не видно нигде(
<VMV> там в комментах есть способ еще - cd /opt/googleearth && mkdir old
<VMV> mv libQt* plugins/imageformats/* old/
<VMV> И все работает!  Gentoo, GE 5.1.3509.4636_beta
<sig_wall> ну то что у гуглоземли кривые кути-либы - факт
<bodok> [Raiden], а как сделать интерфейс чтобы он был как на старой версии ?
<bodok> чтобы в левом углу было всё меню
<[Raiden]> bodok: 100% такой же не выйдет gnome-session-fallback пакет поставь
<[Raiden]> есть форк гнома2 mate, он есть на ппа.
<[Raiden]> я не юзал.
<bodok> ну  хотябы чтоб похоже было ,чтобы рабочий стол был обыкновенный как на винде
<bodok> чтоб значки папки на стле были
<[Raiden]> смотри пакет выше
<[Raiden]> вообще значики и в юнити вроде можно включить
<[Raiden]> где-то в dconf-editor
<[Raiden]> gjueukb
<[Raiden]> погугли
<[Raiden]> у меня кде
<nexxxt> доковыряю, будет время.
<bodok> [Raiden], так пакет  поставил что дальше делать ?
<[Raiden]> завершить сессию и другую выбрать
<[Raiden]> там шестеренка такая над ником , если у тебя lightdm
<bodok> аа ок
<[Raiden]> gnome-shell ещё можешь доставить. Если хочешь )
<bodok> это что такое?
<[Raiden]> ну тоже будет сессия такая
<[Raiden]> это новый интерфейс гном3
<[Raiden]> их там как бы два. фоллбэк и этот
<[Raiden]> он ещё более необычен чем юнити
<[Raiden]> )
<VMV> починил-таки глобус) вот как теперь выглядит - http://picpaste.com/Google_Earth_008-wSWlEwge.png
<VMV> apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer && apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<VMV> и все переконфигурировалось при установке
<nexxxt> VMV: т.е. переустановкой?
<VMV> переустановкой ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<VMV> и перелогинился после установки
<silent_hill> htop
<silent_hill> >_<
<Onkeltem> Капелька юмора не помешает?
<Onkeltem> Мне чел пишет (юрист): нашел классный сериал - http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3431572. И далее пишет: правдо вам технарям наврятли будет понятны все шутки
<Onkeltem> (11:04:55 PM) Onkeltem: вообще-то, мы, технари, стоим на более высокой ступеньке эволюции
<Onkeltem> Хотел подписаться - твой Шелдон
<nexxxt> VMV: у мну при прошлой установке ничего не спрашивал (установщик шрифтов).
<nexxxt> по комнате комар летает, а ему уже как бы это...пора....бы...
<nexxxt> не май месяц же...
<Onkeltem> nexxxt: что мнёшь?
<VMV> у меня тоже, а в этот раз сработало)
<DenSpirit> посоветуйте словари для 11.04
<VMV> получилось?
<DenSpirit> или хорошие наборы словарей для GoldenDict
<DenSpirit> рус-англ и наоборот
<nexxxt> VMV: я пока не перелогинивался, но фонты без ошибок встали.
<nexxxt> DenSpirit: я скачал одним архивом
<nexxxt> еще бы найти где
<nexxxt> DenSpirit: называется stardict-dicts.exe набери в гугле, там 72 метра, а у мну инет не очень быстрый.
<DenSpirit> nexxxt: exe?
<nexxxt> распаковывается unrar
<DenSpirit> nexxxt: это sfx архив?
<nexxxt> только из консоли
<DenSpirit> ясно
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, чем можно сделать favicon?
<artus> Alagos, у тебя гимп отобрали чтоль?
<Alagos> artus: и как же им? Просто размеры изменить?
<Alagos> И вот еще что спросил. Что нужно сделать, что бы сайт было видно в сети?
<artus> Alagos, осиль уже гугл наконец то, favicon+gimp вот он секретный запрос моей мечты
<nexxxt> Alagos: gimp+wacom+hands+brain
<artus> nexxxt, точно, без вакома фавиконку не нарисовать
<artus> Alagos, так что обломись )
<nexxxt> artus: я привык к вакомовским планшетам
<Nor8>  В гноме третьем, в Минте, увидел режим airplane mode  в сетевых соединениях. Что за фишка такая, кто знает?
<nexxxt> пойду спать, всем пока.
<Alagos> artus: ну с гимпом то понятно. А как быть с сайтом в сети?
<artus> какой может быть сайт если ты его в сеть то выпустить не можеш)
<Alagos> :)
<Alagos> Мне нужно сделать сайт видимым между двумя компами, которые соединены через роутер )
<shenmue> ссзб
<Alagos> :)
<Alagos> Ну так что?
<Alagos> Нужно поднимать свой днс или можно как то по другому?
<artus> Alagos, заплати человеку у которого голова на плечах есть ) и который в состоянии это сделать)
<Alagos> artus: Петросян:)
<Alagos> Посмеялись и хватит:)
<artus> да вот глядя на тебя я понимаю как все печально то в округе )
<artus> Alagos, и да, если на то пошло то причем тут Мне нужно сделать сайт видимым между двумя компами, которые соединены через роутер ?
<artus> Alagos, читаем мануал по апачу , и тд и тп
<Alagos> Глядя на меня7
<Alagos> Рассмешил. Напомнил прописные истины и можешь с чувством выполненого долга идти спать)
<artus> Alagos, тебе твоя религия окромя как пользоватся гуглом запрещает http://ip набрать?
<Alagos> Вот видишь, можешь же, если захочешь :)
<Alagos> Спасибо. Так заработался - что простые вещи начинаю превращать в глобальные проблемы человечества :)
<Nor8> Alagos: Манечка лечится хорошо в начальной стадии, не бойся к врачу сходить :-D
<Alagos> Медицына тут бессильна. Нужен крепкий сон в больших дозах.
<Nor8> Так что мешает? )))
<Alagos> Работа... :(
<Alagos> Вуииииии :) Все работает как надо
<baronos> все, я решил свою проблему, если хотите нормальный Gnome-3 "Gnome-Shell" то ставте альтернейт без гуя, а после sudo apt-get install gnome ))
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> либо, я после работы начну делать образ с неофф дистром убунту гном 3)
<Nor8> )) А бубен с грабельками прилагаются? ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> кубики...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Airplane в сетевыом менеджере в гном 3 не видел, не знаешь что это такое? Или это только в минт прикрутили?
<Nor8> airplane mode*
<baronos> Спасибо каналу гном-шелл))
<[Raiden]> неа. Я его даже не видел
<SergeyIT> baronos, а зачем  тебе убунту?
<[Raiden]> или видел , но не заметил такого
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Зря, зря, минт удивил )))
<baronos> SergeyIT: она удобней для меня, чем сусе или федора)
<SergeyIT> чем?
<[Raiden]> я думаю что не зря. Зря было - переходит на гном2 с кде3, надо было переждать и потом сразу на кде4. Простите если что.
<baronos> SergeyIT: ну так сказать всем, то есть я начал свое путешествие по линукс с убунту, и привык к нему) и хочу сделать из всего этого, то что бы мне было удобно)
<artus> еще один попов чтоль?
<baronos> радио уже есть)
<artus> денис ты? )))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Да не, я к тому, что в минте гном маленько доработали напильником ))) А ты все про КДЕ ))))
<SergeyIT> baronos,   это будет уже не убунту
<Nor8> artus: Тссс.... не спугни парнягу ))))
<[Raiden]> ну верю. А если через месяц выйдет дистрибутив где будет например другое расширение трей в ГШ
<artus> Nor8, ктати, а он у тя в виртуалке завелся? ато у меня чего то не хочет (((
<[Raiden]> и будет основан тоже на убунте
<[Raiden]> ты опят ьпойдешь дистр менять?
<Nor8> artus: Завелся, но ставить не стал.
<artus> ну ливка то да, просто просто после интала не стартует, а хотелось посмотреть
<Nor8> artus: Поигрался немного, понравился в целом, но подожду пока допилят )))
<baronos> SergeyIT: Официально убунту запрещает менять бэкраунд, и  юнити по дефолту, и некоторый софт. Но не запрещает юзать бубен как тебе нужно, вот я и хочу сделать так чтоб мне было удобно)
<artus> baronos, это она где чего так запрещает то?
<[Raiden]> )))
<Nor8>  artus: А, ну может быть, с ЛДМЕ такое было, груб забывал он поставить пару раз ))))
<artus> ану бросай кушать эти подозрительные грибы
<Nor8> artus: "Из Пскова я, пришла на убунту говорящую посмотреть!"  ))))
<artus> Nor8, угу, он самый , я так и поня что он груб не ставит
<[Raiden]> я в минте видел больше 150% установки. версию не скажу уже, но версии 2-3+ назад.
<baronos> artus: официально, каноникал не даст тебе развернуть локализованный образ убунту,без оф. бэкграунда и юнити и некоторого софта типа мозиллы
<Nor8> artus: Поставь снова, если не лень.
<artus> baronos, дааа?????? да ты что???? не неси бред) я официально убунту с нетинстала с коробкой поставить могу
<artus> baronos, я же говорю, бросай грибы кушать непонятные )
<baronos> artus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout  строка : With additional restrictions applying to these items:
<stolzus> нельзя лишь в таком случае использовать бренд *untu
<artus> baronos, подожди, если я ставлю убунту без окружения она становитцо резко нелицензионной чтоль? причем здесь юнити то?
<stolzus> вы друг друга не понимаете :)
<stolzus> речь идёт о том, чтобы называться убунту - нужно соблюдать требования
<baronos> artus: да это про образ, а не про то что ты с ней сделаешь после установки)
<stolzus> но можно и не называться убунту. и делать всё, что хочешь
<artus> stolzus, нет это ты не понимаеш, почему это убунта без юнити резко перестает быть бубунтой?
<[Raiden]> baronos: речь идет о создании официальных копий как бы. типа федоры рфр.
<stolzus> да
<[Raiden]> у себя ты можешь менять что угодно
<stolzus> именно так :) если ты делаешь ремикс - изволь соблюдать правила. не хочешь соблюдать - не называйся ремиксом
<baronos> artus: только с локализованной под твою страну, и некими дополнениями типа радио станции на плеерах ритмбокс или банши
<artus> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
<artus> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<[Raiden]> !grub is <alias> grub2
<ubuntuhelp> But grub already means something else!
<[Raiden]> !grub2 is <alias> grub
<ubuntuhelp> But grub2 already means something else!
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
<baronos> кстати такой вопрос, вот форум по поводу русских тегах в радиотрей посматрел, ответа не нашел, мне новую тему создать для ответа или какую то дополнить?
<[Raiden]> непонятный немного бот.
<SergeyIT> baronos,   это личное дело героев
<[Raiden]> если сть тема дополни , если нет создай
<[Raiden]> можешь ваще мануал написать на вики и раскидать линк ) Сам я правда ниразу ещё вики не правил местное.
<yacoov> hi
<[Raiden]> Nor8: вообще выбор де тяжелая тема. Ибо сложно выбрать. И ты тут ещё со своим минтом :)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  ))) Что, понравился минт? )))
<[Raiden]> ну я только картинки видел
<baronos> щас альтерней 12,04 без гуя поставлю и воткну гш) и буду радоватся когда у вас ошибки повалятся с юнити)
<[Raiden]> в федору тоже компиз сунули 0.9.х. Глчки там есть с ним.
<Nor8>  Да не пользуем мы юнити ))
<[Raiden]> в жабере 1 писал какой-то фон не перерисовывается - не вникал.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Спешат зачем то, эмеральд вообще забыли ))))
<baronos> О_о кде что ли? няшку такую страшно юзать)
<stolzus> Nor8 свой. он крысовод
<artus> Nor8, ааааа, я понял как заставить его установитцо
<artus> Nor8, оказыается пока не сделаеш ему aptitude update фиг поставится )))
<Nor8> )))
<[Raiden]> с аптитудой в 11.10 поосторожней  , она по ходу вообще ничего ен знае тпро мультиарч
<[Raiden]> search по крайней мере может наврать установлен пакет или нет
<[Raiden]> у меня так
<yacoov> bazhang_ do you understand russian?
<baronos> !slayer
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='slayer'
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это про минт было ))
<artus> @mode -q dmay
<artus> вот не пойму я эти двд , смысл в них если первый де апгрейд и 500+ метров обновок
<[Raiden]> baronos: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUDWLp1yIWw - вот тебе slayer :)
<artus> @voice dmay
<SergeyIT> artus, для вин нужны
<artus> dmay, не помню я маску ) оп которой у тебя мут )
<artus> SergeyIT, я про бубунты
<[Raiden]> а что за история с вечным войсом для dmay?
<artus> SergeyIT, особенно прикольно когда народ тянет dvd чтоб на трафике не пролететь)
<artus> [Raiden], буйный он без него )
<dmay> artus: поздно, я опять ушёл играть :3
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> artus, так это для тех,  кто в деревне живет... под парижем каким-нибудь
<dmay> artus: кто буйный? я буйный? я просто людям правду говорю, или очевидные вопросы спрашиваю. а они обижаются :/
<artus> @devoice dmay
<artus> dmay, а попробуй
<dmay> тест
<ubuntuhelp> dmay, Fail!
<artus> во
<dmay> някавай
<Nor8> )))
<dmay> а в честь чего амнистия то?
<stolzus> выборы же
<yacoov> dmay во что играеш?
<artus> dmay, не , ну не хочеш обратно ща превращусь с страшного диктатора ))) и будиш на меня опять возмущатся )
<stolzus> в скайрим небось
<dmay> stolzus: угадал, нигадяй )
<yacoov> :)
<artus> чегой за скайрим то такой?
<dmay> artus: ну а что, тоже какое никакое развлечение XD
<stolzus> элдер скроллс :) сейчас только про него и говорят
<Nor8> dmay: Освоил уже, как в Скайриме мелочь из буфета тырить? :-D А то мануал уже на ютюб выложили :-D
<dmay> artus: чтоааа??!?! да после таких вопросов тебе должнобыть настолько стыдно, что я даже не знаю как описать
<dmay> Nor8: боян и ниинтересна
<artus> dmay, мне пофиг) я деус екс прохожу :P
<dmay> кстати тоже няка
<artus> огаа
<baronos> на канале гном шелл есть ник atrus я сначала думал это наш артус))
<artus> а если не лететь с берданкой на перевес то вообще сказка )
<stolzus> так наверное наш. два никнейма быть не может
<artus> baronos, я и говношел вещи не совместимые)
<stolzus> в одной сети
<artus> stolzus, на внимательность )
<baronos> artus: заметно)
<baronos> европейцы отзывчивые к проблемам, наверно они также  и реагируют на возмущения в мре)
<stolzus> baronos: это ты о чём?
<stolzus> если ты про ответы - то да :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вот что слушать нужно, а не какой то гремящий slayer :-D  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwqjtwpllfc&feature=player_embedded
<stolzus> только на наших форумах предлагают погуглить. англоязычные обычно помогают
<[Raiden]> да я не слушаю.Баронос напомнил просто.
<[Raiden]> сам я жана мишеля жарре почти весь день слушал
<artus> stolzus, если человек залетает с криком как мне сайт в локалку выпустить то тут уже дажене в гугл хочется отправить)
<stolzus> ну это другое дело. я о тенденции, а не о частных случаях :)
<artus> stolzus, дык тенденция, тупеет народ
<stolzus> slayer не обижать. они пожалуй лучший трэш играют
<artus> dmay, смотрю ролики, нравится )
<baronos> stolzus: slayer и sodom ну можно children of bodom это треш метал рулез)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: винтересное видео. Гусли даже не слышал раньше ниразу.
<[Raiden]> или может только в сказках старых
<stolzus> children of bodom не совсем трэш :)
<stolzus> sodom не помню
<baronos> да ладно) послущай fuck the police)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Слышал раньше, но там какой то звук был сухой, академичный,  а здесь то ли инструмент особый, то ли еще что. Но по моему, хороший звук. Сравни с академичным подходом.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78HPQGmWXM4&feature=related
<stolzus> не, я пока не слушаю ничего. вот скоро сорвусь. начну :)
<[Raiden]> ага, хороший.
<Freyxz> Доброго времени суток. :) Небольшой вопрос по самбе и вин7, кто может проконсультировать?)
<artus> man samba же
<artus> Freyxz, sudo system-config-samba и будет тебе счастье )
<stolzus> у него может вообще убунты нет :)
<Freyxz> Ну, не стоит нападать)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Инструмент другой, конечно. Длина струны другая, может еще и двойная. Но звук далек от балалаечного треньканья во втором ролике. ))))
<artus> ну нет убунты прогоним метлами, не проблема же )
<artus> *-
<[Raiden]> второе видео менее интересное
<artus> dmay, ты совсем заигрался? как оно , сказалбы хоть )
<Freyxz> с вин7 вижу шари. все норм. smbtree не выдает ничего. и smbclient не хочет по ip заходить(
<dmay> я могу проконсультировать по вин7 и самбе. 7 няка, самба отстает, когда в неё запилять хоумгруппы вообще непонятно.
<baronos> !Windows_evil
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Windows_evil'
<dmay> artus: оно ничо так. тот же обливион, только с новым сценарием и немного отредизайненый
<artus> dmay, с геймпадом гамаеш али мышоклава ?
<baronos> телепатией гамает)
<Freyxz> может слегка точнее мож по ерору сказать, что не так?) искал в инете, толкового ничего ненашел. иль мб пропустил
<Freyxz> выдает: failed negprot: ERRnomem
<Freyxz> (
<artus> Freyxz, это где выпадает?
<Freyxz> при smbtree
<dmay> artus: ну лесом эти геймпады. мышко наше фсйо
<artus> и прально :D
 * baronos[sleep] go to install alternate ubuntu 12.04 no gui, so install gnome 3...
<Nor8> artus: На приставке вообще не понимаю как играть, клавы нет, геймпад убогий какой то ))))
<myatnyichai> ребята, подскажите, если я установил через sudo crontab -e перезагрузку на определенное время (00 00 * * *), будет ли он теперь перезагружаться постоянно в это время, или мне нужно каждые день что-то менять?
<Nor8> myatnyichai: Сам придумал ил по мануалу делал?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=zOlw5ViO_p8
<myatnyichai> Nor8, что именно? я что-то неправильно сделал?
<Nor8> myatnyichai: Если по мануалу делал, то зачем что то менять.
<myatnyichai> Nor8, в смысле, по мануалу? я в этих делах чайник.
<Freyxz> каждый день тебе менять ничего не надо. на то он и крон
<Nor8> myatnyichai: Тебя кто или что научило так сделать?
<myatnyichai> посоны-посанчики на этой ирке исам кое-что читал.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тоже звук шикарный.
<artus> @kick myatnyichai ты каналом ошибся, посоны-посанчики  гдето там ---->>>
<Nor8> )))
<stolzus> мда, двач оставляет следы
<Onkeltem> Так мы теперь GMT + 4?
<[Raiden]> да
<Onkeltem> тьфу ты
<Onkeltem> У меня тут глюки ацкие с отчетами, думаю что за ...
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: http://demotivation.me/images/20111031/oi97nd20ghxt.jpg
<myatnyichai> а что вчера-то со временем было?
<[Raiden]> да баянистая картинка просто
<[Raiden]> кому надо то понял )
<[Raiden]> тот
<artus> Nor8, ну че, в принципе ниче так , мята то
<Nor8> artus: Так и я про тоже ))
<[Raiden]> вы про гном3?
<artus> нада будет на какую нить железяку накатить и пощупать
<Nor8>  artus: Как там матэ, не глючит или не посмотрел еще?
<artus> чего за мате?
<[Raiden]> форк гнома2
<artus> самбу видит, видео играет по сетке, все шустро и прекрасно
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZmEy-yeqdM&feature=related
<artus> в принципе если она себя так замечательно в виртуалке себя ведет то красота
<Nor8>  artus: К минту еще и матэ прикручен, обрати внимание  ))))
<[Raiden]> Nor8 открыл для меня гусли :) Буду несколько дней теперь фанатеть.
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]:  )
<artus> минус только что в dvd, причем смысла никакого ибо с ходу пол гига обнов ставить надо
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: особенно оценили пользователи Ведроида
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: у которых, включая меня, перевелось по старому. В результате пришлось ставит неверный часовой пояс
<artus> Onkeltem, гусли? )))
<Onkeltem> и все сообщения и смс, приходящие от других датируеются не тем временем
<Onkeltem> и ставятся в чатах на час раньше!
<Onkeltem> вот удобно беседовать
<Onkeltem> такой ваще маразм если честно...
<Onkeltem> но самый большой - это так называемая "прошивка"
<Onkeltem> которая сама не обновляется, потому что является по ходу copyright, proprietary барохлом, порочащим всю идею линукс-based системы с обновлениями и репозиториями
<Nor8>  artus: Так это же RC, а не финал, вот и приходят обновления каждый день почти
<[Raiden]> для меня линукс - это гну\линукс , андройд ничем не линукс, ну кроме куска ядра :)
<Onkeltem> Ну правда, почему мой комп спокойно грузит новое ядро, ждет пока тебе станет удобно перегрузитясь, и потом перегружается, спокойно поднимаясь на новом ядре, а чтобы сделать тоже самое на телефоне, нужно читать мануалы, бэкапить всю систему, переустана
<Onkeltem> Ваще расстрел за такое надо
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: а ведь можно было сделать всё цивильно...
<[Raiden]> наверное...
<Freyxz> хух. заработало. в вин7 необходимо менять в реестре параметр IRPStackSize ) Спасибо)
<artus> dmay, посмотрел я так слегка прохождение , самое начало, ну чтож , хочу, надо загамать
<dmay> artus: ненененен
<dmay> если уж раньше в тег не играл, то начни хотя бы с третьего
<dmay> он самый Ъ, как никак )
<dmay> это который morrowind
<artus> dmay, играл, мне обливиан не понравился
<artus> а моровинд гамал ) как же без него то)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-05
<tagezi> уже попробовал? )
<andrex> ага
<shenmue> какие ощущения?
<andrex> ща проверю, чё работает ачто нет, и скажу)
 * shenmue включил очередную анимашку
<shenmue> кстати я от скуки сегодня в торлайт пухи эпик 999 раз заточил
<shenmue> шанс крита 100% =)
<tagezi> )
<shenmue> в torchlight *
<andrex> всё робит, ощущения норм, если сравнивать с предыдущим то ничем не отличается кроме как циферками)
<andrex> а ну загрузился чють быстрее даж странно
<tagezi> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1105/h_1352074285_8650242_d93774ea61.png
<tagezi> ктонить в курсе как эти штуки объединить?
<[Raiden]> а была бы циферка меньше, загрузилось бы медленней. Обратный эффект от плацебо )
<andrex> гг а плацебо уже не катит я этих ведер собрал пересобрал кучу
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> было 3.5.0 стало 3.7.0-rc4
<andrex> а то скай сказал тут както чё у меня такое древнее ядро...
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<shenmue> ого уже 37 =)
<shenmue> а меня 2 чего то там
<shenmue> зато у меня пухи точенные на 999 =)
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/637474
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/linux-general/8424321/page7?lastmod=1352074566597#comment-8430985
<andrex> про унитаз гном, прям в точку, оно вообще перестало напоминать гном, только надпись и значёк остался)
<[sonuva]> чечектотут
<Redfield> мну
<[sonuva]> кого?за что?
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<[sonuva]> baronos: неудачный день
<baronos> [sonuva]: не то слово, ппц тяжко после дня народного единства :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а после дня мужика значит легко было?
<[sonuva]> а какое отношение ко дню мужика имеет он?
<[sonuva]> это путь девушки нервничают в день мужика
<[sonuva]> это для них он тяжкий труд
 * [sonuva] шовинист
<vladgobelen> кто с кем объединялся?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [sonuva]: как какое? А отмен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *отметить по нашенски, по мужски!
<[sonuva]> та тю. максимум - это он понюхает пробку и будет неделю болеть:)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [sonuva]: страшно подумать как он отмечал день единства?
 * JohnDoe_71Rus походу щаз заработает плюшек...
<[sonuva]> как обычно. насыпал кокаина в пробку, занюхал и болеет
<Hanno4ka> хай пипл!
<Redfield> превед
<oxothuk> утра камрады
<oxothuk> юзаю убунту, пишу баш скрипт, прочтой такой, там цикл в нем строка 	let "a +=1", при выполнениии получаю let: not found
<oxothuk> как победить?
<openvoid> let это вроде basic
<oxothuk> хм...  я взял с примера bash скрипта
<oxothuk> а как тогда башем реализовать величение перменной на 1
<oxothuk> типа +=
<openvoid> хотя попробовал bash умеет
<oxothuk> let: not found вырыгивает в консоль
<openvoid> может у тебя шел не bash? а sh
<oxothuk> #!/bin/bash
<oxothuk> в начал ескрипта
<openvoid> хм
<openvoid> вопщем ругательство на то, что программа м именем let не найдена
<oxothuk> гуглил - трабла довольно частая, но в основном как ты сказал, не bash а всякая любуда
<oxothuk> эт я понял)
<openvoid> почему оно пытается запустить программу а не встроенную команду bash - думай на эту тему
<oxothuk> хм...
<oxothuk> спс
<oxothuk> тогда такой вопрос, как в баше инкриминировать переменную?
<Kyshtynbai> что то мне подсказывает, что как и везде
<Kyshtynbai> x=x+1
<Kyshtynbai> хотя я баш не очень.
<andrex> for i in $( command ); do command $i; done| i=0 while [ $i -lt 22 ] do touch $i i=$[$i+1] done| i=0 until [ $i -eq 22 ]do rm $i i=$[$i+1] done вот те переменные и циклы
<andrex> хотя я баш тоже не очень
<[sonuva]> http://www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Matt/A-natural-disaster-is-headed-right-for-us!-Quick,-grab-the-camera!.png
<tagezi> всем привет )
<enriko_fermi> здрасте
<tagezi> первое большое обновление после релиза 12.10 )
<enriko_fermi> м?
<enriko_fermi> перешел на православный арч?
<tagezi> не, убунту обновила компиз
<oxothuk> Kyshtynbai:, andrex: не работают предложеные вами варианты =(
<enriko_fermi> oxothuk: те че надо то?
<oxothuk> мне нужно струячить скрипт по крону раз в две секунды, я решил юзать конструкция типа for I {1..30} do  sleep 2     my_command done
<oxothuk> так работать не захотело, теперь задаю I как 1 и после my_command теперь ее нужно инкриминировать (увеличивать на 1)
<enriko_fermi> for i in `seq 1 30`; do echo "blahblah" done
<enriko_fermi> s/blahblah"/blahblah";/
<enriko_fermi> for i in `seq 1 30`; do sleep 2 && echo "blahblah"; done
<enriko_fermi> oxothuk: вот тебе
<oxothuk> пасибки, ща попробую ^_^
<enriko_fermi> oxothuk: хотя лучше seq 1 25
<enriko_fermi> чтоб времян а исполнение скрипта было
<enriko_fermi> а то крон будет запускать новый, когда старый еще работает
<enriko_fermi> tagezi: и что там нового в компизе?
<tagezi> enriko_fermi: да ошибки пофиксили
<tagezi> ничего такого ужасающего не вижу
<tagezi> enriko_fermi: ты когда обновляться будешь, когда сама система попросит? )
<enriko_fermi> нууу хз
<enriko_fermi> для начала надо торренты все дождаться конца
<tagezi> ну, сейчас система вроде стабитьная, обновления не плачут )))
<oxothuk>  enriko_fermi: отлично, то что нужно, спасибо
<oxothuk> от души =)))
<tagezi> можно и на следующей неделе обновиться )
<enriko_fermi> там эмпати страшный
<tagezi> enriko_fermi: это ты в честь физика назвался?
<enriko_fermi> what was your first clue?^_^
<enriko_fermi> хотяяяя... если снести эмпати и перейти на вебморду г+...
<tagezi> ну я снёс эмпати
<tagezi> я после установки вообще много чего посносил.. как-то оно мне лишнее... все эти линзы магазинные и всё такое
<enriko_fermi> я все жду, когда geary научат работать в фоне
<tagezi> gee-1.0, gio-2.0, glib-2.0, gmime-2.6, gnome-keyring-1, gtk+-3.0, sqlheavy-0.1.1, sqlite3, unique-3.0 и webkitgtk-3.0.
<tagezi> стрёмные зависимости для почтовика
<tagezi> что он такое умеет то, что ему так уж необходима база?
<Hanno4ka> млжет он там всякие параметры-настройки хранит
<Hanno4ka> *может
<enriko_fermi> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-zkkggwao7kU/UJa9dtVFdQI/AAAAAAAAoWM/8DmEj49tV-0/s960/superheroes_doctors.jpg
<enriko_fermi> хранить письма в базе?
<enriko_fermi> намекну, что не все имеют в почте одно письмо в год
<enriko_fermi> для тысяч писем нужна база
<tagezi> ну может.. хотя mail вроде буз базы справляется
<Hanno4ka> непременно с индексацией
<Hanno4ka> полнотекстовой
<tagezi> скорее всего он флажки и звёздочки в бвзе хранит )
<Hanno4ka> хотя я бы сами письма не хранила бы в базе
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: а у тебя чо сегодня не праздник?
<Hanno4ka> я бы хранила метаинформацию и ссылки на файлы писем + индексы там всякие строить
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: в смысле?
<tagezi> ну в россии сегодня выходной вроде, а у вас не?
<Hanno4ka> нет, работаем
<Hanno4ka> а что у вас там за праздник?
<enriko_fermi> 7 октября же
<Hanno4ka> или это предпраздник?
<enriko_fermi> красный день календаря
<tagezi> да )
<Hanno4ka> ясно
<enriko_fermi> это рашка. не ищи логики
<tagezi> теперь это называется "день примерения" ))) все слабые примерились что их юзают сильные ))
<Hanno4ka> хД
<enriko_fermi> теперь это уже день народного единства
<enriko_fermi> празднуется наличие у народа Единства и всего, что они делают из любви к народу. список любимого народа прилагается
<tagezi> интересно, каки народы имеються ввиду? )
<deniska> Основная проблема сегодня в том, что заказать за границей дешевле, чем купить в России.
<deniska> С точки зрения российских предпринимателей, занимающихся интернет-торговлей внутри страны, это неправильно
<deniska> (цитата замминистра связи и массовых коммуникаций)
<nerdvana> deniska: бойан
<deniska> Надо пойти и срочно с dx заказать всё, до чего руки не доходили
<deniska> пока эти упорки не придумали брать 200% пошлину
<Hanno4ka> что ни рожа - все сережа ))
<tagezi> не обижай Сергея, он у нас самый старший на канале
<Hanno4ka> я не обижаю, я ему так мило улыбаюсь
<SergeyIT> tagezi, да ты чего это, я молодой
<beerseller> deniska, У нас всегда гемор был с доставкой из зарубежных магазов. За доставку драли столько, что и покупать не хотелось
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, ща побреюсь и будет ОК
<beerseller> deniska, С оплатой гемор ещё больше
<deniska> Ну вот, а я покупал такие штуки, которые здесь либо стоят дороже в 2-3 раза
<deniska> либо которых здесь нет вообще
<deniska> например вот няша
<deniska> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-eO_4szIDeto/TftK7YgcuVI/AAAAAAAABSQ/OSfBlIGeu_I/s640/IMG_20110617_163643.jpg
<beerseller> deniska, Интересно, распространят это на российские представительства китайшопов?
<deniska> Какой-то неверный подход к делу, надо не думать насколько глубоко вставят
<deniska> А сделать так чтобы не вставили
<skai-falkorr> притянул момедку к окну - сила сигнала сразу вдвое возвросла
<skai-falkorr> сча еще попытаю ее
<deniska> beerseller: С оплатой вообще всё просто, отнёс наличку в ближайший терминал в который люди обычно за мобилки платят и готово.
<SergeyIT> скай в окно выпал (
<skai-falkorr> теперь я знаю ,как качать ночью :)
<skai-falkorr> сейчас просто в ноуте на восьмерке
<skai-falkorr> у окна - 17
<skai-falkorr> по RSSI шкале от 0 до 31
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: тут первый этаж и решетка. куда б я выпал
<deniska> промеж прутьев застрял бы
<beerseller> deniska, это у вас всё просто
<deniska> Ну вот, я теперь хотят какое-то дерьмо сделать <_<
<deniska> Ну разумную пошлину (не более 10%) я ещё может и готов заплатить, но блин, процесс оплаты сделают как можно более черезжопищным (:
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, антенну сделай
<skai-falkorr> из чего?
<skai-falkorr> секунду
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, в инете есть
<Hanno4ka> опять выпал...
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ну пример дай?
<Hanno4ka> проволока?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, ленивый? )
<skai-falkorr> у вас учился
<skai-falkorr> у меня есть моток медной проволоки
<Hanno4ka> а вы не админами часом работаете?
<skai-falkorr> не. он грузчик, я столяр
<Hanno4ka> Оо
<skai-falkorr> baronos вообще проводник на железной дороге
<skai-falkorr> tagezi занимается организациями свадеб
<Hanno4ka> и все постоянно торчат в инете вирке?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden] - священник
<Hanno4ka> *в ирке?
<amigo> в Ирке
<skai-falkorr> andrex торгует на китайском рынке овощами
<skai-falkorr> вот такие у нас убунтологи
<Hanno4ka> да да да
<beerseller> гы :-)
<skai-falkorr> beerseller: ты молчи:)ты вообще на автовазе работал
 * Hanno4ka притворяется блондинкой
<skai-falkorr> ну кому тут еще профессию придумать то?:)
<Hanno4ka> а кем я работаю тогда? самой аж интересно стало даже
<beerseller> skai-falkorr, Не... 10 лет на пивзаводе работаю
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka дрессирует куниц, чтобы те через форточку забирались в хаты и открывали двери
<Hanno4ka> beerseller: все с тобой ясно
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: криминальный бизнес:)
<skai-falkorr> beerseller: нас не волнует правда
<deniska> А я не работаю, я в чатике сижу
<skai-falkorr> beerseller: так что ты на автовазе работал:)
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, http://telecom-master.ru/category/magazin/antenny/
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: а по выходным ты в костюме медведя подрабатываешь в цирке на велосипеде:)
<Hanno4ka> хД
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: мнеб на crc9 коннекторе
<skai-falkorr> у меня такой в момедке для антенн
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, точный тип коннектора дай
<skai-falkorr> CRC9
<skai-falkorr> лучше делать самому.а то доставка выйдет в стоимость антенны
<skai-falkorr> http://www.odbs.ru/shop/UID_356.html
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, http://www.odbs.ru/shop/UID_233.html
<skai-falkorr> если я воткну медный провод в разъем - это поможет?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, а если самому то можно поискать на ixbt, 4pda...
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, может и пивная банка помочь, вроде
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, антенной может быть все, что угодно, но вот нужные параметры получить - это проблема
<skai-falkorr> вово.пока надежней всего - толстый удлинитель для юсб, чтобы на окно повесить:)
<skai-falkorr> правда и без него я на rssi 5 жил и не тужил
<skai-falkorr> а уж 17 за глаза ночью хватит
<SergeyIT> вообще то с радиоволнами это всегда лотерея.
<Kinder-Pingvi> Здрасте.. у меня вопрос) в кубунте 12.10 проблема с тачпадом - не работает тач пальцами по тачпаду (ну в смысле удар пальцами по области тачпада), приходится только кнпками пользоваться под тачем)
<Kinder-Pingvi> а в устройствах ввода, в разделе тачпад - сразу вылет)
<Kinder-Pingvi> ЗЫ - КДЕ
<Kinder-Pingvi> тачпад - синаптикс...
<tagezi> о_О
<skai-falkorr> gsynaptic ставишь и настраивай
<skai-falkorr> через хорг настраивай
<skai-falkorr> чере synclient
<Kinder-Pingvi> мм.. спасибо, попробую:)
<Kinder-Pingvi> и странно конечно.. на кубунту 12.10 энергопотребление 16-18вт в простое( на 12.04 до 15 максимум было (на винде так вообще 10.. )
<skai-falkorr> man jupiter
<tagezi> угу
 * skai-falkorr пока свет в комнате не включишь, кота не видно
<Kinder-Pingvi> Нет справочной страницы для jupiter
<skai-falkorr> man google
<tagezi> почему все всё сравнивают с виндой? винда же не даёт этой функциональности
<skai-falkorr> !notforyou
<ubuntuhelp> Тут взрослые люди, ну что вы тут забыли? Прочтите и задумайтесь http://goo.gl/UCdgo
<skai-falkorr> у нас есть ответы на все случаи жизни
<vladgobelen> tagezi: потому что убунту и винда - коммерческие десктопные ОС. С чем еще сравнивать то?
<deniska> макокококось
<andrex> c макакосью
<skai-falkorr> с совершенством глупо сравнивать
<deniska> хотя макось вообще мало железа умеет
<deniska> например мою hd7680 или как её там оно не осилило :3
<Hanno4ka> подскажите, стоит убунту 12.04 и в ней deluge. он мне торренты не качает (. 99%, что это настройки на работе такие, поэтому вопрос, можно ли как-нить это обмануть? или нести пиво одмину?
<Hanno4ka> в 255 символов вроде уложилась ))
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: проверь открытость портов
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: а как?
<skai-falkorr> будь я злодеем, я бы посоветовал nmap
<vladgobelen> andrex: deniska: Макось это цельная система: железо+ОС. Если уж сравнивать - с обычными десктопными ОС
<andrex> да фигня оно, я её уже 3 тий месяц обновить не могу
<skai-falkorr> макось - это ось
<deniska> vladgobelen: блаблабла — маркетоидный бред
<skai-falkorr> маки - это оттюнингованный АПК
<vladgobelen> deniska: а я и говорю про коммерческие ОС
<deniska> Макось — поперационка, которая умеет меньше железа, чем линукс, это факт :3
<vladgobelen> да это не важно. Официально она продается только с железом. Все остальное - твои собственные недоделки, если пожелаешь
<deniska> ну дык оно потому и продаётся с железом, потому как на нормальных компьютерах не работает (:
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, а чем nmap плох?
<andrex> да и надоже дерьмовое железо продать за 100 штук комуто
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: для проверки порта торрента есть спец вебстраничка от мюторрента
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: так что нмап в данном случае - излиший труд
<vladgobelen> andrex: deniska: А вам ли не пофигу? Я просто показал что сравнение убунту и винды с макосью - немного странное.
<SergeyIT> ясно?
<SergeyIT> !
<skai-falkorr> andrex: отличное железо за 1к$
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а его еще под линукс не портировали?
<skai-falkorr> andrex: дешевле, чем теже сони вайо с говном внутри за полтора
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: кого?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: зато дороже чем нормальные ноуты те же..
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ни разу
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты от сони или гнусмасса ноуты посмотри с той же тонкость.ю, жизнястью и железностью.стоят больше 1к
<deniska> ну во-первых если брать реалии этой страны
<deniska> то не 1к, а все 2к
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: мюторрент собирались портировать вроде
<deniska> и да, нормальные ноуты дешевле :3
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: просто надо забыть о том, что в рашке все стараются с 300% наценкой продавать
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: я вон обычный нонейм взял пару лет назад и отлично работает
<andrex> вот это точно
<vladgobelen> 12к
<deniska> ультрабуки вообще не стоит рассматривать, я не могу серьёзно воспринимать компьютер с распаянной RAM (:
<Hanno4ka> а что за страничка от мторрента?
<skai-falkorr> deniska: а как часто ты в ноуте меняешь плашку рамы?
<deniska> ну в прошлом менял два раза
<skai-falkorr> как часто вообще люди в ноутах чтото кроме харда меняют?единицы
<deniska> Тут понимаешь какая штука, ноут с 8 гб рамы может стоить на 100 баксов дороже чем с 2 гб рамы
<deniska> а разница между плашками явно не 100 баксов
<deniska> с ssd та же ситуация
<deniska> 32 гб за 1000 баксов, 64 за 1100, а разница между 32 и 64 ssd меньше 100 баксов
<deniska> при том яблы на ssd используют нестандартную фирмварь чтоб нельзя было так просто взять и сменить
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: хех.. Помню прошлый ноут проработал 2 года и умерла видяха
<andrex> это где товаристч такие щолотые ссд нашел?
<andrex> з*
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А она впаяна.. в итоге нужно или менять мать или перепаивать..
<skai-falkorr> deniska: давно ыт в магазине не был
<skai-falkorr> deniska: очень давно
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: по стоимости вышло больше половины стоимости ноута.. За нее уже можно было купить такой же новый
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: и?видяха в ноутах везде впаяна
<deniska> skai-falkorr: всмысле? 1000 и 1100 — цена на макбук ейр с разными ссд (:
<skai-falkorr> ага.между 128 и 256 гб
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: хотя да.. логично. Это я скорее к пользе стационаров
<deniska> между 64 и 128, ага
<deniska> но всё равно на 100 баксов разницы не тянет
<skai-falkorr> ты очень давно в магаинах не был
<deniska> http://www.apple.com/macbookair/specs.html
<deniska> http://digitalshop.ru/ssd/full воть
<deniska> разница между 64 и 128 меньше 100 баксов, между 128 и 256 меньше 200
<deniska> так что не надо тут меня пытаться разубедить, что епл использует древнюю как мир технику ценовой дискриминации (:
<skai-falkorr> ты очень давно не был в магазинах
<deniska> Напиши это ещё два раза, от этого цены на макбуки и ssd не поменяются (:
<tagezi> ну если сравнивать винду7 и убунту 12.10,то винда у меня груть проц не подецки, так что всё замирает.. на обном и том же буке )
<deniska> на айфонах ещё более явно
<deniska> между 16 и 32 гб разница снова 100 баксов (:
<beerseller> tagezi, А кто-то говорил, что у венды нету своего 12309 :-D
<vladgobelen> beerseller: tagezi: недавно переписывались с одним человеком. Оказалось он не может одновременно юзать 2-3 программы сразу.. или дц-клиент или браузер итд.
<vladgobelen> tagezi: beerseller: оказалось таки да - у него винда.. А через пол часа я догадался спросить а что за железо то там)
<deniska> Вообще если у пользователя плохо с компьютерами, это будет в любой ОС
<skai-falkorr> deniska: да. и цены на премиум память и ссд не поменяются. то чт оыт гордишься дешевизной нонейм ссд и памяти не изменит цену на нормальную память. которая вполне укладывается в стодолларовую плашку 8гб
<deniska> И наоборот (:
<vladgobelen> tagezi: beerseller: 2гб озу, двух-ядерный проц на 1,86гГц)
<skai-falkorr> это примерно: да кто сказал, что костюм нормальный стоит несколько тысяч?я у китайцев на рынке за 300р взял
<skai-falkorr> только твой костюм развалиться через одну носку
<deniska> skai-falkorr: дело не в абсолютной цене, а в разнице, ну и в яблотехнике ссд не сверхъестественные, наверняка обычные чипы от гнусмаса
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: крутая железка то
<skai-falkorr> deniska: я тебе про ращницу и говорю
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ну вот так
<skai-falkorr> deniska: забудь о нонеймах и посмотри на нормальные комплектующие. будешь дико удивлен
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: у меня слабее
<deniska> skai-falkorr: ну подскажи производителя нормальных ssd, чтобы я глянул на цены (:
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: у меня на совершенно таком же новут (1 к 1 практически), но с линуксом идеально все летает
<skai-falkorr> а многозадачности хватает за глаза
<vladgobelen> даже цив5 вполне работает на минималках).. Он раньше думал, что такое невозможно.
<vladgobelen> Я ему скрин показал)
<beerseller> vladgobelen, У меня был ноут с 2ядерником celeron D 1.2 2 ubufhfvs и sis. Более-менее не тормозила только xubuntu
<deniska> Я на атоме в маенкрафт-сервер хостил, вот где боль :3
<vladgobelen> не.. у меня кеды
<deniska> с модами и человек 5 когда, оно уже так себе шевелилось :3
<beerseller> vladgobelen, Там гном2 тормозил, не говоря уже про кеды.
<beerseller> vladgobelen, Загнал это за 100$
<tagezi> vladgobelen: у меня i5 4 гига, и встроена видео
<vladgobelen> beerseller: убунту просто достаточно "тяжелая" ос
<skai-falkorr> между 256 и 480гб разница в 10к отечественных
<skai-falkorr> между 128 и 256 - 3к
<tagezi> vladgobelen: всёравно винда тормозит
<skai-falkorr> это у последних вертексов
<beerseller> vladgobelen, sis просто никакущее видео
<vladgobelen> винда и должна тормозить..
<vladgobelen> она тоже достаточно тяжелая
<vladgobelen> аа.. видео это да
<vladgobelen> у меня хоть интел+нвидиа
<deniska> skai-falkorr: а у яблов между 128 и 256 — 6к
<beerseller> vladgobelen, Сейчас на ноуте HD3000 нормально всё
<skai-falkorr> только у яббла не коробочные, а тонкие
<skai-falkorr> раница между стандартным ссд и 5мм составляет около сотни
<skai-falkorr> а теперь представь платочные ссд, которые еще тоньше
<deniska> т.е. грубо говоря без корпуса :3
<skai-falkorr> deniska: то есть я вернусь к тезису - забудь о нонеймах с китая
<skai-falkorr> deniska: нет.не без корпуса
<skai-falkorr> без корпуса гораздо крупнее
<beerseller> deniska, Я свой ssd в феврале брал за 150$ сколько стоит он сейчас - хз
<deniska> http://cdn.macrumors.com/article-new/2012/06/macbook_air_2012_ssd.jpg воть
<deniska> от тошибы
<beerseller> У меня corsar на 60
<beerseller> corsair*
<andrex> цена зависит не только отгигабайтов, там ещё кеш и пропускная способность, качество материалов итд
<skai-falkorr> andrex: у него китайский костюм за 300р. ему не нужно знать о материалах:)
<beerseller> Ну чип там Sandforce
<skai-falkorr> а уж про slc и mlc так вообще
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: оно все китайское, если уж на то пошло. И макбуки тоже
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: китайское заводское != китайское собранное старым ли в подвале под курсикм
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а вот мой нонейм уже больше двух лет работает без проблем
<deniska> у меня есть кстати планшет от дяди ляо, ssd в нём действительно уг (:
<deniska> тормозной ужасно
<vladgobelen> а ты читал про условия труда на заводах фоксконн?)
<andrex> http://barnaul.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i158281/tverdotelnyj-nakopitel-ssd-25-sata-3-256gb-ocz-vertex-3-sf-2281-syncna.html вот какое у меня ссд)
<deniska> но его можно сменить, потому как обычная micro sd, хехе
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а тут уже хз. там не понять.разные источники в сети по разноу.толи было, толи нет
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а раз нет единой достоверной инфы - то как то пофиг
<beerseller> http://www.corsair.com/ru/ssd/force-series-3-ssd/force-series-3-60gb-sata-3-6gbps-solid-state-hard-drive-cssd-f60gb3a-bk.html
<beerseller> Любой linux летает на этом ssd
<beerseller> А то УГ, которое пихают в sd и ssd ненужно
<SergeyIT> andrex, Время наработки на отказ 2000000 ч - ты веришь?
<andrex> нет
<skai-falkorr> вообще это правда
<skai-falkorr> если не использвовать,а ток к питанию включить
<skai-falkorr> так скать сферическое использование в вакууме
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, время наработки определяется при средней нагрузке
<andrex> только я совневаюсь что это так на самом деле
<skai-falkorr> обоже
<skai-falkorr> черный день сегодня
<andrex> че такое?
<beerseller> Ну "умные" контроллеры ssd сами меняют конфигурацию ячеек. Чтобы размазать долбёж в одну ячейку
<skai-falkorr> х*ли плакать стала платиновым партнером
<skai-falkorr> у линукс фоундашена
<beerseller> А почему "чёрный"?
<skai-falkorr> а ты ноуты от плакать пробовал?
<skai-falkorr> с линуксом
<tagezi> плакать?
<skai-falkorr> не самое простое "изкаропке"
<tagezi> что есть плакать?
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну да. H'*ли P'лакать = HP
<tagezi> =)))
<andrex> да у них собственные устройства то не работают из коропки
<tagezi> у них под убунтой помоему должон появиться.. гдето в новостях, вроде проскакивало
<skai-falkorr> ну так раз они у линукс фоундашен седня стали платиновыми
<tagezi> да, hp так себе штуки )
<tagezi> ну, +1 недолыш на линукс.. нормально
<skai-falkorr> ладно цитрикс стал партнером. хп то куда лезут
<andrex> я помню на вий принтер их завети не мог, без костылей, причем с дрова с диска к принтеру ставил(
<beerseller> Просто дадут бабло для портирования своего горяжелеза на линь?
<andrex> лучшеб исходники дров все пооткрывали, было б получше)
<skai-falkorr> Snagging a first-class upgrade might empty out the contents of your wallet, but be glad you're not trying to buy your way to the Linux Foundation's top table. With a strategic investment of $500,000, Hewlett Packard has just become a platinum member of the body, alongside companies like Intel, Qualcomm and Samsung. In exchange for all that cash, HP gets a seat on the Foundation's board of directors and
<skai-falkorr> will have a say in how to advance the foundation's aims -- and hopefully give Open webOS a gentle push, too.
<tagezi> исходники незя, этоже ценность
<beerseller> стесняются быдлокод отрыть?
<beerseller> Или сферичиские "технологии" в вакууме?
<andrex> или шпионят за всеми с помощью дров)
 * andrex параноик
<vladgobelen> точно.. я даже монитор на ночь закрываю фольгой
<vladgobelen> чтобы не подсматривали
<tagezi> )
<skai-falkorr> и днем
<andrex> я комп в подвале запираю, чтоб не лазили где попало
<vladgobelen> andrex: лучи
<vladgobelen> они могут через стены смотреть
<andrex> с бетонными стенами
<vladgobelen> и через бетонные
<skai-falkorr> он свинцово-бетонный подвал, клетка фарадея
<tagezi> в электрической решётке под напряжением )
<skai-falkorr> и все это в бункере на дне мариинской впадины
<vladgobelen> клетка фарадея немного иначе работает
<vladgobelen> вот свинцовый это уже лучше
<skai-falkorr> в параллельной вселенной, где человечеста не существует
<skai-falkorr> для безопасности:)
<vladgobelen> просто нужна фольга
<andrex> у меня чёрная дыра в подвале, чтоб всякие излучения не вылзили)
<vladgobelen> 1-2 слоя и никакой слежки
<andrex> а ещё я туды интернет качаю)
<vladgobelen> весь?
<andrex> ага
<andrex> вдруг исчезнет
<vladgobelen> мне оставь немного
<skai-falkorr> фиг тебе
<skai-falkorr> хочешь интернет - своруй жилетку вассермана
<andrex> эх, знал бы где её прячут, давно б унес
<vladgobelen> яндексовский и мэйловский забирай
<vladgobelen> гугла не трогай - он мой
<skai-falkorr> тю.гугл давно мой
<andrex> да мой подвал уже скачал давно большую часть, щас только обновы качает, такшто опоздали вы)
<andrex> только как потом оттудова вытаскивать всё, из чёрной дыры этой, вот вопрос так вопрос...
<artus> утра ))
<baronos> тра)
<tagezi> artus: утра )
<skai-falkorr> ра
<andrex> а
<artus> :D
<skai-falkorr>  ))
<andrex> странно..
<skai-falkorr> )
<skai-falkorr>  
 * andrex посмотрел в окно
<skai-falkorr> вот и закончилось эхо
<zuker> граждане, а если я на свой precise захотел unity 6.8 - только собирать из сорцов?
<zuker> ppa нету?
<baronos> посмотри
<skai-falkorr> zuker: sudo update-manager -d
<skai-falkorr> zuker: и будет тебе юнити 6.8
<zuker> нет, я хочу остаться на 12.04 :)
<tagezi> а что тебе 12.10 не угодила?
<tagezi> работает шустрее, и даже понадёжнее
<zuker> да не доверяю я dist-uprgade :)
<zuker> а переставлять с нуля не хочеться
<skai-falkorr> а причем тут dist-uprgade к update-manager -d?
<tagezi> я нормально обновился.. вообще не одного лага... только мусару многовато
<zuker> skai-falkorr: посмотрел ман, девелопер релиз мне точно не нужен :)
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/11/05/biggest/
<Redfield> супер бордель
<deniska> бордели — это хорошо
<skai-falkorr> что, все планы на отпуск составляют теперь?
<Redfield> у вас тоже сегодня выходной ?
<beerseller> Redfield, У меня нет. Потому что не Россия
<[Raiden]> дешевле всего в азии. Главное не препутать девку с трансом.
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> почитала про новый юнити. мне и так тяжко было обновляться с 10 лтски на 12, думаю буду на 12.04 сидеть до последнего...
<Redfield> у меня тоже лтс
<Redfield> обновлятся не собираюсь
<[Raiden]> мне кажется новая юнити не хуже старой. Т.е. я эту среду не люблю и даже не уважаю,  но прогресс в сторону некоторого удобства не могу отрицать
<Hanno4ka> кстати, у них там вроде время поддержки изменилось. кто вкурсе как?
<skai-falkorr> новая юнити лучше старой
<skai-falkorr> жаль, что гномо3.6 компоненты не лучше
<[Raiden]> мы не слышали что изменилась
<Redfield> мне думается , всё же c юнити убунту гораздо удобнее и дружелюбнее стала для среднестатистического пользователя
<Hanno4ka> Starting with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, both versions will receive 5 years support
<[Raiden]> если говорит ьпро гном3 и дефолт то наверное да. Юнити для конечного получше.
<Hanno4ka> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Redfield> просто у ребят c красными глазами давно уже свой вкус сформировался
<[Raiden]> а.. ты про это. Это уже баян.
<Hanno4ka> сидим на лтске до 2017 )))
<skai-falkorr> а там авось и линукса то уже не будет
<[Raiden]> с 12.04 было ещё 1 изменение в плане поддержки. Кубунта тоже получила 5 лет поддержку.
<skai-falkorr> везде будет MacOS Windows 17.04
<Redfield> <skai-falkorr> как думаешь у винфона есть будущее ?
<skai-falkorr> глобализация жеж
<skai-falkorr> у какого винфона?
<Redfield> windows phone 8
<skai-falkorr> а оно тут причем?
<[Raiden]> Я думаю что есть. 2-3% рынка или 5-7  даже - тоже деньги. Т.к. рынок  очень широкий.
<Redfield> мне просто интересно получится ли у мс отвоевать рыно у андроида хоть немного  ...
<skai-falkorr> мс уже утопила нокию
<Redfield> Элоп постарался на славу
<[Raiden]> немного да. В 3 квартале этого года у винфонов 2% рынка, а было 1.2 в тот же квартал в том году.
 * [Raiden] начитался вчера
<Redfield> они такие суммы тратят  , везде реклама , для разработчиков всякие семинары проводят
<Redfield> будет ли выхлоп
<[Raiden]> у андройда в этом квартале 75% рынка смарфонов.
<skai-falkorr> элоп давится 15% своей иоси
<skai-falkorr> я тож читал
<[Raiden]> андройд очень хорошая вешь по всем пунктам. 1. достаточно настрек и фич , 2. хороший кустомайз  ,3. дохрена софта.
<[Raiden]> мне она больше нравится чем гну\линукс/ юнити или гном3
<skai-falkorr> дык андроид х86 ставь
<skai-falkorr> чеж ыт на кубунте то?
<baronos> кстати да, надо ядро собрать к дройд х86
<[Raiden]> кде достаточно функционален для меня. Если выйдет андройд десктоп эдишен  с поддержкой моих десктопных задач - я подумаю.
<skai-falkorr> ну так гуглодоки есть, киносмотрелка есть
<skai-falkorr> мызкачатинтернет есть
<skai-falkorr> чеж тебе еще надо то?
<deniska> еклипса нет
<[Raiden]> Ну, заточку поэ десктоп надо. Я например нахожу что  мой мобильный браузер будет менее удобным чем фф, на десктопе. Если же появится десктоп версия и соотв софт под неё - то это возможно будет началом победы линукс на десктопе ) т.к. с гном\юнити
<[Raiden]> далеко не уехать.
<[Raiden]> доказано существованием проекта гном ~15 ktn
<[Raiden]> лет
<skai-falkorr> кеды существуют дольше, но линукс стал популярным с приходом убунты на гноме
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну фанатикам же нюансы не важны ))
<[Raiden]> на год дольше, но не имеют повсеместную поддержку по дефолту. А те дистры в которых имелась такая поддержка были топовыми по  выбору у пользователей до появления убунты.
<Redfield> фанатики могут сами допилить , они давно привыкли ... у простому юзеру важны нюансы удобство
<artus> кеды ненужны, доказано шатлвордом )))
<[Raiden]> мандрива, опенсусе, писилинукс ос
<Redfield> именно работа над мелочами и сделала своё дело
<[Raiden]> это были самые  популярные и самые ругаемые дистры. Сча их место занимает убунта, частично.
<[Raiden]> среди людей моего поколения, если не считать администраторов и конкретных гигов, очень многоие приобщились к линукс через mandrale linux . Т.к. в нем можно было очень просто работать из-за налиия kde/
<[Raiden]> возможно тот 1-2% десктопов они и составляли.
<artus> агай, можно было, если при установке не поставил гцц, то фсе, приплыли :D
<[Raiden]> чего7 )
<skai-falkorr> или просто он был в шагоой доступности у знакомого линуксоида и тебе стало интересно
<Redfield> 'nm скорее гентушники без гцц приплыли )
<skai-falkorr> май стори
<[Raiden]> диск установочный включался в базу и всё ставилось как с репов. Так же можно было рпм ставить как дпкг непосредсвенно из папки. И там ещё была фича создания дискеты с выбором, для повторной автоматической устанвоки.
<artus> Redfield, да тама фишка была,  если при установке вырубить установку разраб софта, то фсе, ничего ты на систему уже не поставиш
<artus> мы долго ржали когда оно даже из рпм отказалось ставить ссылаясь на то что гцц нима ))
<Redfield> весело
<[Raiden]> У меня такого небыло.
<Redfield> я вот тоже непомню
<[Raiden]> и слаб опредставляю как пакет если он есть может писат ьчто его нет )
<artus> [Raiden], ты неповериш,  тебя в палате мер и весов не наблюдается, посему если у тя чего то небыло, это не значит что такого не бывает)_
<[Raiden]> верно. Но это не мешае тмне писат ьто, чего у меня небыло.
<artus> я слабо представляю как пакеты вообще могут писать, нверно мне не выдют вешества )
<Redfield> вещества и в организме вырабатываются )
<[Raiden]> я думаю все догадались что пакетынй менеджер )
<[Raiden]> у тебя и кде глчит и отваливается всё. А я например вчера настраивался по хавту дебианщика  и ничег ов нем про падения небыло и в коментах тоже.
<artus> [Raiden], тода все должны были догадатся что пакетный менеджер говорит от том что он отсутствует? чето фигня как то ниразу не адекватнее )))
<[Raiden]> о том и речь. Сложно представить ситуацию тобой описанноую, пакет есть но не  находится.
<artus> а я те что то говорил о том что пакет есть? ты вообще читать умееш без домысливаний? ))
<[Raiden]> если только это был какой-то битый имидж.
<[Raiden]> конечно говорил. Мы ведь про мандрейк говорили? Там на первом установочном сд ест ьгцц
<Redfield> artus,  ты как то замысловато выражаешся
<artus> не, а как же твоя коронная фраза - память битая? )))
<[Raiden]> а при чем тут память?
<baronos> artus: flashsize в хроме работает у тебя для тьюба?
<artus> ну память же всегда виновата )
<artus> baronos, таб синема у меня
<[Raiden]> носитель мог у тебя быть битый. Если ты его не проверял. Но дело не в этом. Сча ты говоришь что не утверждал что гцц было. Может ты просто вообще не видел то о чем говоришь )
<artus> как все запущено...
<artus> отсыпь, я тоже хочу такие изменения в мозгу )))
<Redfield> "опять в интернете кто то неправ" ... :)
<[Raiden]> не могу, тебе нельзя, ты и так уже упоролся. Компилятор там идёт на диске.
<andrex> да бывает тут)
<artus> [Raiden], а толку что он на диске ?
<artus> мне он нужен был в системе) а про чруты я тогда и не знал)
<artus> а хитрость установки мандрюки 2003 была в том что можно было поставить систему так, что потом ниодну рпмку уже не скормиш ей
<[Raiden]> какие чруты?
<artus> нада будет на досуге откопать болванку и вспомнить последовательность)
<andrex> да раньше же вродь мандраке или мандрива как там её давала выбирать что ставить, и наверно речь о том что есть там по для разработки, помимо всякого борохла, и если его не выбрать то потом ничего не ставится, даже
<andrex> зависимостями, и требует этот софт.
<[Raiden]> артус видел как устроена убунта. Это я понял. Он думает что в мандрейке была тоже сжатая фс с уже установленной системой
<artus> andrex, в том то и дело что при установке можно было вырубить много чего обозваного как софт для разработчика, и на этом все заканчивалось)
<[Raiden]> отсюда он чрут вспомнил.
<[Raiden]> но там была просто папка RPMS с пакетами
<[Raiden]> день троллей )
<Redfield> ну , потроллить иногда надо - выпустить пар )
<[Raiden]> Ну спору нет. Но байки на технических каналах я не очень люблю
<Redfield> тем интереснее для тролля )
<[Raiden]> )
<SKonst> и тут тролли
<andrex> вспомнилось...: для установки gcc нужен gcc
<Redfield> инет ими кишит )
<artus> andrex, тип того ))
<andrex> маразм вобщем xD
<Redfield> скорее баг
<[Raiden]> артус не осилил зайти на сд или открыть rpmdrake и бобавить сд , если небыло по умолч ) Если не знать как ставить пакеты, то тогда действительно могло быть всё.
<[Raiden]> artus: битость я и правда упоминаю. У меня ум так работает. Если ест проблема - надо перебрать причины и проверить.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex>  а может по quiet'у и спать? - чтоб не подзадоривать друг друга)
<[Raiden]> выходи
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а мы все сразу после тебя
<andrex> эт не опечатка аля quit
<Redfield> а типа намёк спрятать языки в попы ? )
<andrex> угу тип того)
<[Raiden]> Ну уж нет, это без меня )
<[Raiden]> есть любители хфце? http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/X0WPfZ6GbAk/install-thunar-with-tabs-support-in.html
<andrex> ubuntuhelp: добрый ты какой то бот)
<andrex> ну неплохо
<tagezi> нт у кого не заволялся атлас ветров России под рукой? )
<Redfield> зачем тебе интересно ? )
<tagezi> жена научку пишет
<skai-falkorr> заголовок новости: "Город без наркотиков" решил обратиться к Путину
<skai-falkorr> первая мысль: отсыпать попросит
<Redfield> )
<SKonst> skai-falkorr, екб штоле?
<Redfield> http://arc.prank.ru/pranks/musora/tesak_vs_police.mp3 пранк тесак против ментов )
<andrex> а вот это плохо уже
<skai-falkorr> @voice Redfield
<skai-falkorr> даже не так
<Redfield> <skai-falkorr> через сколько войс снимается ?
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user Redfield 86400 в угол и подумай над своим поведением
<skai-falkorr> andrex: так лучше?
<andrex> ага
 * skai-falkorr дзен
<andrex> тренерофка для глаз)
<andrex> в*
<richard_castle> линзу выронил
<mfjg> Кто гамает RE?
<mfjg> эй?
<mfjg> ,
<mfjg> ?
<mfjg> есть кто?
<Sergey_IT> никого
<mfjg> Кто гамает RE?
<andrex> никто
<SKonst> если никого нет, то наверное никто
<mfjg> сборище неадекватов
<SKonst> mfjg, +1
<artus> @kick mfjg пшол вон ))
<lightdiver> а что такое РЕ?
<artus> да кто ж его знает))
<Sergey_IT> КУ
<artus> ку
<andrex> )
<Sergey_IT> артус не понял ))
<artus> Sergey_IT, да и ку тоже кая то непонятная видать гамзя)
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут
<andrex> qz
<andrex> йя
<skai-falkorr> все.теперь ты кузя
<andrex> ээт почему?
<skai-falkorr> qz потому что
<skai-falkorr> ну чтож. объяляю вечер неадеквата закрытым
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: ... и торжественно открываем месяц неадеквата
<skai-falkorr> lightdiver: че эт мы тебя месяц праздновать должны?
<andrex> вы хоть обьявляйте, когда вечер неадеквата, а то я сижу тут серьёзный весь такой, и понять немогу что творится :)
<skai-falkorr> andrex: дык у нас каждый вечер такой
<The_BROS> Помогите, пожалуйста. Установил Virtualbox в 12.10. Пользователя в группу vboxuser добавил, установил XP, т.е. сделал все, что выполнял до этого в 12.04. Но, увы, не работают USB-устройства и нет возможности их добавить в список. Просто не распознаются. В чем может быть
<The_BROS> причина?
<skai-falkorr> The_BROS: а ты слышал про vbox extensions?
<skai-falkorr> The_BROS: м?
<andrex> уснул
<skai-falkorr> википедит, чтобы сказать, что в школе проходили и он еще помнит:)
<shenmue> кому кстати не кидал еще гипноз видео?
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ну кинь:)вон сегодня уже пранки кидали
<andrex> The_BROS: тут смотри https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<shenmue> у тя пм закрыт
<shenmue> а пофих http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jL0vy2YaDg&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fresults%3Fsearch_query%3DS%25C3%25A9bastien%2BTellier%2B-%2BLook%2B%255B%26oq%3DS%25C3%25A9bastien%2BTellier%2B-%2BLook%2B%255B%26gs_l%3Dyoutube.3..0.933.933.0.2284.1.1.0.0.0.0.109.109.0j1.1.0...0.0...1ac.KrSk34P92rY
<skai-falkorr> а зачем в пм?за пм я тя наказать не смогу
<andrex> shenmue: мене давай)
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user shenmue 7200 и ты в угол думать над своим поведением. а ссылку надо короткую давать
<skai-falkorr> зря я вечер объявил закрытым
<The_BROS> <skai-falkorr> конечно. установил и в системе и отдельно скачивал - устанавливал
<The_BROS> но это не спасло
<skai-falkorr> ну и теперь проброс юсб
<skai-falkorr> все должно работать, если поставил в вбокс и в систему
<skai-falkorr> shenmue_: два часа посидеть не мог?
<The_BROS> <skai-falkorr> так а как, собственно, завести? В прошлом дистре я ничего не настраивал. Все устанавливал с дополнениями и устройства сами определялись
<skai-falkorr> ну я бы тебе показал, но вбокс на работе
<tagezi> shenmue_: кстати да, сслку короткую лучше (
<tagezi> а то из вичата их выковыривать тяжело
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: это ютюб.тут достаточно  первой части. аргумента v= до &
<skai-falkorr> но все равно. некошерно так
<andrex> try  tinyurl
<skai-falkorr> goo.gl
<skai-falkorr> youtu.be
<skai-falkorr> тысячи их
<andrex> плагинка есть в вичате, или так всем обьяснять будеш что юзать)
<lightdiver> все что угодно кроме помощи по вопросу)
<tagezi> ну, я как-то не очень люблю его плагины.. мне плагина на ирку выше крыши достаточно, и то не до когца ещё освоил )
<andrex> по какому, уже вроде всё обьяснили
<skai-falkorr> так.скоро на работу.пора спать
<The_BROS> в настройках по USB при добавлении пишет no device available, А в самой виртуальной системе - no device connected((
<andrex> хм, наверно после добавления в групу не релогинился или группу неправильную какуюто написал
<Dmitrix> подскажите как вручную изменить разрешение на lubuntu 12.10 видеокарта riva tnt2 не определяет нужное разрешение
<[Raiden]> драйвер открытый или закрытый?
<andrex> tccyj jnrhsnsq
<andrex> ессно открытый
<[Raiden]> andrex: 96.хх уже не поддерживается?
<andrex> угу
<lightdiver> рива...тнт2
<Dmitrix> [Raiden]: драйвер по умолчанию
<lightdiver> Dmitrix: попробуй поставить nvidia-drivers
<Dmitrix> lightdiver:  оно автоматически не предлагает
<lightdiver> и уже после смотреть настройки системы или nvidia-settings
<lightdiver> но лучше всего протри от пыли криокамеру и сходи в магазин
<[Raiden]> Dmitrix: 1. sudo X -configure :1  , 2. в хомпапке или в /root булет файл xorg.conf-new
<[Raiden]> 3. редактируем и суем в /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> вручную - так.
<Dmitrix> [Raiden]: спс ща попробую\
<[Raiden]> как прописывать разрешения и что такое modeline - это в гугл
<andrex> !xrandr
<ubuntuhelp> XRandR 1.2 может использоваться для построения мультимониторных конфигураций. См. http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<andrex> хм
<[Raiden]> это тоже вариант, но может не работать и придется выполнять команду каждый раз
<andrex> ну у меня работало, разрешение добаляеш а потом можно выставить уже через граф утилиту и усё
<[Raiden]> да, закрытые похоже только с geforce2 поддерживают
<andrex> b nj yt ajhrf.n e;t yf 12.4 yf 10.4_1 работали ещё
<andrex> и то не работают уже*
<lightdiver> работают
<andrex> ну дык какже
<andrex> если иксы откатить только
<lightdiver> с мх200 работают
<andrex> у меня даже ставится не захотели
<lightdiver> там для установки модулей вроде исходники ядра должны быть.. у вас - хз
<andrex> должны но не обязаны, он у меня матюгался на 11 иксы или какие шас
<lightdiver> совсем недавно проверял)
<andrex> ну я в том месяце пробовал
<lightdiver> но я давно не обновлялся.. 1.11 иксы
<[Raiden]> он это кто
<[Raiden]> 96.хх ест ьв офиц репах убунты для 12.10
<[Raiden]> но я не уверен что тнт2 там поддерживается.
<[Raiden]> вот 7х.хх нету )
<andrex> угу
<Dmitrix> [Raiden]: как установить драйвера через консоль? sudo apt-get install nvidia?
<andrex> у тебя никак
<[Raiden]> nvidia-96 , но я сам не ставил и не читал список того что поддерживается
<lightdiver> да, 96 не держит
<lightdiver> http://www.nvidia.ru/object/linux-display-ia32-71.86.15-driver-ru.html
<lightdiver> вот эти держат
<lightdiver> если я не ошибся
<andrex> xserver-xorg-driver-rivatnt вроде такое только
<[Raiden]> значит скорее всег оне судьба )
<andrex> или както так
<lightdiver> последнее обновление было всего в 2011.08.17
<Dmitrix> xserver-xorg-driver-rivatnt щас посмотрим есть они в официальном репозитории
<pr0mode> всем ку
<[Raiden]> xserver-xorg-driver-rivatnt - такой я никогда не видел.
<[Raiden]> а xserver-xorg-video-nouveau и так должен стоять
<andrex> xserver-xorg-video-nvidia или ещё там чёта должно быть
<[Raiden]> хотя может и он не поддерживает )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], недавно где то было обсуждение
 * lightdiver представил производительность ривы...затем помножил это на ноувеаю... мысленно пожелал удачи храбрецам...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на звание героя он не годится. Вот если бы он хотел юнити...
<andrex> впринципе нуво уже стоит, бесполезные телодвижения это
<[Raiden]> смена драйвера - да. Смена разрешения - нет. даже если увеса драйвер, задать разрешение можно руками.
<andrex> карта наверно только весой какойнить заведётся нормально)
<lightdiver> вон же ссылка на драйвера
<lightdiver> обновлены не так давно, работать должны
<pr0mode> [Raiden], у тебя ведь cs идёт нормально? ))
<andrex> он в урбан играет) наверно только
<pr0mode> помню когда-то видел скрины его, где цс запущен был
<[Raiden]> цс я несколко лет не пускал, но когда пускал - шло
<[Raiden]> есть такой )
<pr0mode> а дрова проприоритатные или ставил отдельно с сайта?
<andrex> а куды денется то старье это я даже на древнем компе в сорс играл прада 3 бота и всё дальше тормоза жуткие
<[Raiden]> в папке скриншотов за 2009 год http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1105/h_1352138469_8667608_48b8d35431.png
<andrex> а 16 и ниже темболее потянет
<[Raiden]> 16 и ниже что?
<pr0mode> просто у меня тормаза какие-то, хоят дрова с нивидии поставил последние и директ9 навесил
<andrex> контру 1.6
<pr0mode> фпс скачет, зараза
<baronos> как посмотреть когда была установлена ось?
<[Raiden]> у меня был ооколо 70
<[Raiden]> на гф8600гтс
<[Raiden]> в окне
<pr0mode> ну у меня ноут, гфорс 105м стоит
<pr0mode> но 1.6 тянутьдолжен без замарочек ))
<[Raiden]> в виндвосе - да
<[Raiden]> а тут фиг его знает.
<pr0mode> на этом ноуте мастдай ни разу не стоял ))
<[Raiden]> тогда игарй в урбан или алиенарену. Конкретно фпс с кучей серверов тут полно.
<pr0mode> да я так, после работы расслабиться решил, пострелять немного )) в игры особо не шпилю
<Dmitrix> качаю драйвера 71.86.15 посмотрим что получится
<andrex> baronos: dumpe2fs
<pr0mode> попробуюсначала поставить те, что бубунту предлагает
<pr0mode> странно, проприетарные тоже 265.хх
<lightdiver> а ты его карту точно знаешь?
<pr0mode> ну с богом ))
 * pr0mode reboot
<lightdiver> откуда вы вообще такие карты находите?
<lightdiver> оно должно было сгнить еще в прошлом тысячелетии...
<andrex> baronos: sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 |grep created: или так, но если делались какие востановления системы из архивов на новую фс то не прокатит либо искать по датефайлов больше незнаю
<Dmitrix> как этот драйвер запустить? там файл *.run пытаюсь выполнить от судо говорит нет такого файла
<lightdiver> Dmitrix: вопервых chmod +x драйвер.run
<lightdiver> во-вторых убить иксы
<lightdiver> ну и наконец ./драйвер.run
<andrex> а во 2 не прокатит для ривы бинарник
<artus> в третих нефиг так извращатцо, когда есть sgfxi
<lightdiver> а нвидиа говорят что проканает)
<andrex> ну пущай пробует
<andrex> мне то что)
<pr0mode> ))
<Dmitrix> как Xсервер убить?
<lightdiver> killall X
<artus> ружжом
<andrex> sudo service lightdm stop
<artus> компиляем дрова не зная как потушить иксы, а надо ли оно тогда вообще? ))
<andrex> на такую древнюю видюху ещё
<pr0mode> прткольно, фпс 99 стал!!!
<andrex> где эт такое?
<lightdiver> а это еще одна недокарта)
<pr0mode> cs 1.6
<lightdiver> кстати, ребутаться не обязательно для драйверов то
 * andrex последнее время нелюбит ксы всякие
<pr0mode> lightdiver, ну так я иксы рестартнул
<artus> кстати если он нуво не выпиливал, то фиг че у него получитцо )))
<lightdiver> кстати да
<lightdiver> artus: у вас аналога eselect нету же?
<andrex> baronos: ls -alct /|tail -1|awk '{print $6, $7, $8}'
<artus> lightdiver, у нас это у кого? )) и нафига сии аналоги нужны? )
<Dmitrix> как удалить нувеау? на него ругается установщик
<lightdiver> artus: эм.. оно помогло бы ему переключиться между драйверами
<lightdiver> ну да ладно
<artus> lightdiver, нафига? ))
<artus> Dmitrix, мвааахахааа
<lightdiver> artus: все хорошо) оно вам не нужно;)
<artus> Dmitrix, я выше сказал чего пользовать )
<andrex> blacklist
<andrex> а то на удаляеш щас, потом виг вобще чего запустиш
<lightdiver> andrex: консоль то всеравно останется.. как удалит, так и поставит
<Dmitrix> artus:  чего то не вижу где ты это написал
<artus> Dmitrix, 20:14          artus | в третих нефиг так извращатцо, когда есть sgfxi
<[Raiden]> artus: рива тнт
<[Raiden]> 2
<Dmitrix> artus: что ты этим хочешь сказать? надо поставить пакет с sgfxi ?
<artus> Dmitrix, если кратко - оно само делает хорошо, как поьзоватцо - в гугл ) там 2 строчки на прочесть,  иполторы команды скопипастить)
<[Raiden]> за одно почитай как это откатить, если не заведется.
<Dmitrix> у меня тут интернет наверно килобайт 10 в секунду =) я вообще то на корабле
<[Raiden]> )
<lightdiver> тогда понятно откуда
<[Raiden]> тогдда может тебе ограничится настройкой разрешения?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> надо всего-то прочесть как прописываются и поправить сгенеренный конфиг
<artus> Dmitrix, ну если на приколе то надо хакать вифи на берегу)) логопериодика антенно до 15 км бьет уверенно с корабля)
<artus> я б на твоем месте лучше проксю кеширующую у себя поднял )) всяко было бы адекватнее с такой то скоростью )
<artus> Dmitrix, http://wiki.debian.org/ru/sgfxi воть, читай
<andrex> обьясни теперь ему сие умные словесы
<artus> Dmitrix, а если ты положиш свой ран в /usr/src/sgfxi-downloads , то оно даже перекачивать драйвера не будет)
<andrex> во во распинаешся тут, а человек вылетел фз скока сек назад
 * andrex убег смотреть "Баррикады"
<bosyi> test
<ubuntuhelp> bosyi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<Kinder-Pingvi> народ... у всех ли на КДЕ в кубунту 12.10 настройки синаптикс тачпада работают?
<tagezi> у всех ли?
<tagezi> =))) я знаю 2 людей на канале которые пользуються кубунту, у одноги из них точно нет тачпада ))) у второго либо нет, либо он им не пользуется, так как пользуеться мышой
<Kinder-Pingvi> массаракш)
<Kinder-Pingvi> ушел на фоурм)
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> чо не правда что ли? )
<[Raiden]> правда, у меня нету.
<tagezi> ну вот, а гобилен пользует жесты мыши )
<tagezi> аа.. у него и не кубунту кстати
<[Raiden]> ну вообещ в кде настройка тачпада должна быть одинаковой везде.
<[Raiden]> т.е. это не ак в гноме что-то ковырять , просто диалог настройки
<tagezi> ну в гноме это гтачпад )
<tagezi> во всех гномах, поидее )
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[Raiden]> Зная в прошлом гном я просто подумал что там обязательно часть опций в гсеттингс
<tagezi> да вроде нет... весь тачпад в гпачпаде настраиваеться...
<tagezi> хотя я не настраивал... у меня само всё поднялось удобненько
<tagezi> я себе хотел тачпад по другому прикрутить, что бы как в мак оси, но что-то мне влом стало пакет этот настраивать.. ну и для кде он сделан
<[Raiden]> прокрутка в другую сторону?
<tagezi> не.. сейчас, мож видео найду
<[Raiden]> да не так важно
<[Raiden]> сериал нашел енсмотренный http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3901721&start=30
<[Raiden]> не*
<tagezi> а я с++ учу потихоньку, вот уже 5 день заканчиваю ))))
<tagezi> ненайти.. потом, если найду скину, там интересно
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-06
<[Raiden]> ок
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а я его видел
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: утра )
<skai-falkorr> злорадствуешь
<tagezi> ну, наверное нет ))
<tagezi> думаю, попить чаю, или пойти сразу спать, опять завиделся, блин
<tagezi> засиделся*
<tagezi> чото я в этом учебнике не нашёл исключающего или (
<skai-falkorr> злорадствуешь:)
<tagezi> не, зларадсвовал я вечером. у меня однокурсники учат с++ сейчас по книге "с++ за 21 день" ))
<skai-falkorr> злорадствуешь сейчас, желая утра
<tagezi> моябы воля, я бы вооще не спал
<skai-falkorr> моя б воля, я б еще спал и спал
<tagezi> а не ходя на работу, очень быстро тупеешь
<tagezi> и работа любая годиться, даже как у меня...
<skai-falkorr> а пока как у трофима в песне
<skai-falkorr> "семь утра, пора бежать на любимую работу. хоть чего-то своровать, лишь бы было там чего-то"
<tagezi> блин, у меня только пол третьего
<skai-falkorr> ну не гад ли ты после этого
<skai-falkorr> мнеб сча полтретьего
<skai-falkorr> я б еще четыре часа поспал бы
<[Raiden]> Intel Dual Core 2.7Ghz , 2GB Ram, Intel G41﻿ Chipset integrated GPU..
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_-50esCeoc&feature=related
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: уууу круто, да ты бог. да так круто, что я сча квартиру продам, чтобы было еще круче
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: эту реакцию ты ожидал?
<[Raiden]> Это не моё видео
<[Raiden]> я останвоился на квине, но пользуюсь экспо скале и дрожанием
<[Raiden]> на квартиру можно купить около вагона таких компов )
<[Raiden]> может и больше
<tagezi> лан, до встречи
<nodlehs> всем привет
<nodlehs> есть кто кеды крутил?
<nodlehs> как думаете, стоит переходить на 12.10?
<baronos> Да
<nodlehs> а разве лтс не лучше?
<shenmue> у тебя всё работает?
<nodlehs> вроде да
<nodlehs> но там же новая unity
<shenmue> у тебя кеды и все работает. итог. стоит переходить?
<nodlehs> у меня не кеды
<nodlehs> во. надо 10.04 поставить
<shenmue> тогда рекомендую перейти
<nodlehs> а почему перейти? там еще меса 9. а она вроде хреново с графикой работает
<nodlehs> а еще там эмпати хреновое
<baronos> Нафига г. Мамонта ставить? 12.04 и гуд
<nodlehs> 10.04 ставить ан простаивающий рабочий системник. 12.04 он не вынесет
<shenmue> вообще я сидел на 10.04 и как то пропустил все эти веяния моды. и когда пришлось обнолтся на следующюю лтс я ничо не знал про юнити
<nodlehs> юнити 3 была ужасна (11.04). неюзабельна совсем
<shenmue> и собстна поставил винду и стал играть в ворлд оф варкрафт
<nodlehs> к 11.10 было терпимо
<nodlehs> к 12.04 уже торт
<shenmue> ну.. все мои знания про гном два, любимые и редкие твики, прикольные фичи компиза и необычные апплеты пошли коту под хвост с выходом шелла и юнити
<baronos> Ага, круасан.
<nodlehs> инждикаторы вместо апплетов на все вкусы есть
<nodlehs> компиз остался компизом
<nodlehs> baronos: уж лучше твоих гномощелей
<shenmue> не дождавшись эсферы и виндикаторы я понял что каноникал меня круто кинуло поэтому я стал злым и готовитть план мести
<nodlehs> назадротить стопицот 90лвл персонажей, продать их корейцам и выкупить каноникал, перевекдея их на разработку интерфейса на основе ion3?\
<shenmue> =( мой план раскрыт
<nodlehs> куда тебе против ОТЦА :)
<shenmue> кстати первое слово плохое и не говори так =(
<shenmue> вместо слово за....т мы говорим энтузиаст
<nodlehs> я всегда говорю задрот:) только задроты обижаются на это:-Р
<nodlehs> энтузиасты выше этого
<shenmue> хм... кстати вчера бан был не заслуженнно мной получен
<nodlehs> а неча было всякий бред кидать в общую копилку:)да еще и длинной ссылкой:)радуйся, что не сутки, как пранкер
<shenmue> бред... =) хм знаешь по клипу прикольно смотреть когда начинают отвечать люди . спустя минуту или позже =)
<shenmue> на ская не подействовало. он отреагировал сразу
<nodlehs> он красавчик, да?:)
<baronos> Нет:)
<nodlehs> да ладно:)почему нет?
<shenmue> эээ... понятия не имею. я как мужик могу только женскую красоту оценить. ну и там всякие произведения искуства
<nodlehs> латентный гей, чтоль? мужики не боятся признать красоту другого мужика. не с гейскими мыслями, а с гордостью за пол и завистью:-Р
<shenmue> эээ... поакуратней. я проосто некогддда не думал об этом
<nodlehs> видишь?значит он красавчик:)
<shenmue> кстати длинная ссылка меня самого удивила. на трубе изменения какие то?
<nodlehs> это были коды к поисковой строке и прочее
<shenmue> nodlehs ская я не видел
<baronos> Скай вылазь давай:) а то за войском тебя видно)
<nodlehs> baronos: ну мяяяяяяям
<nodlehs> я хочу. чтобы мне сказали, что я красавчик:)
<shenmue> baronos займись этим
<shenmue> а у меня дела
<nodlehs> блин.дома в бунте, когда скучно, я запусмкаю пару страничек в инете, переключаюсь между столами, проверяя приложения
<nodlehs> а тут на работе в винде вообще ужас
<nodlehs> неудобно
<baronos> У меня она вообще сегодня утром не запустилась, сижу с тел.
<shenmue> мне вообще никогда были неудобны столы
<shenmue> и так во панели путаешься , во вкладках так еще и в столах разных
<nodlehs> у меня определенные столы для определенных задач
<nodlehs> как карманы на штанах
<shenmue> ну я тоже хотел завести себе эту привычку но в итоге ничего не получилось
<nodlehs> раньше обходился тремя столами
<nodlehs> теперь 4 иногда мало
<nodlehs> но 6 - много
<nodlehs>  и все пытаюсь найти чтото, на что перейти вместо эмпати
<nodlehs> или терпеть ее...
<nodlehs> baronos: нук скинь скрин ее
<shenmue> эмпати мессенджер ?
<nodlehs> ага
<nodlehs> у нее еще баг был
<nodlehs> теряла связь с гуглоакком, который на двухфакторной авторизации
<shenmue> если только жаббер юзаешь то гаджим
<nodlehs> \с причиной ноу ризон специфик
<nodlehs> гаджим не нра.
<nodlehs> мнеб ченить хигастое
<shenmue> гаджим ня был
<nodlehs> чтобы как телефон.звонить и принимать звонки
<nodlehs> у эмпати баг с потерей сети убийственный.
<nodlehs> крупные иконки еще терпеть можно
<baronos> Немогу, я на телефоне, а на буке винда в процессе востановления
<shenmue> http://mintlinux.ru/images/photos/88cf903e6154b80350278c60fe1437fb.jpg вот моя кстати 10.04
<nodlehs> какие уроды выпускают планшетный интерфейс у прог, когда нет еще ни одного планшета с гномом
<shenmue> а щас так низя =(
<nodlehs> хотяяяяя...
<nodlehs> если у кого есть нексус 7 - они могут поставить туда гномощель на убунте
<nodlehs> и будет первый раз, когда гном будет на планшете
<nodlehs> но он и там будет отвратен
<nodlehs> baronos: а нафига ты венду ломал?
<baronos> Я вообще ничего не делал, она два дня дома лежала, сегодня утром вкл. а там синий экран и вечный ребут.
<shenmue> хм... винда даже в выключенном состоянии бажит и глючит =)
<baronos> А ф18 выходит завтра только:(
<nodlehs> зачем?
<baronos> О блин, уже на 8дней отложили
<baronos> Ппц, тогда дройд меня спасать должен
<[sonuva]> ставь сусю\
<baronos> Мне сначала надо на сд карту записать ось через терминал дройда.
<baronos> Ыыы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а как из пингвина зеленого робота прошивать?
<baronos> Биос был сброшен, и стоял ahci
<JohnDoe_71Rus> биос сказал "апчхи" )
<baronos> Через cat записать образ на флеху в дройде, надо заморочиться))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: для профилактики надо в винду подкинуть саташных дров после установки. и докинуть 4 файла и веточку реестра. ищется по темам разворачивание виндов
<baronos> Да формат с: и все:)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как хошь. на работе делал образы с хренью что бы на разном железе поднималось.
<cheech_marin> ntcn\
<cheech_marin> тест
<ubuntuhelp> cheech_marin, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> всем привет
<oxothuk> камрады, как досовский текст конвертануть в человеческую речь на сабже,
<oxothuk> ?
<SergeyIT> oxothuk, я крузадером делаю
<oxothuk> а в командной строке
<oxothuk> просто один нехороший человек добавил скриптом 15 тыщщ доменов с Dos файла и теперь ^M по всему /etc/apache/vhosts.conf
<oxothuk> и как бы их видно, но заменить низзя
<oxothuk> =(
<oxothuk> как быть?
<SergeyIT> man iconv
<oxothuk> спасибо
<tagezi> oxothuk:
<tagezi> http://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/Vim
<tagezi> тут уже не раз поднимали вопрос о пользе vim )))
<oxothuk> блин
<oxothuk> vim не помог
<tagezi> о_О
<oxothuk> наверно потаму что символ перевода коретки не в конце строки
<tagezi> это как? )
<oxothuk> DocumentRoot /home/admin^M/www/domen.com
<oxothuk> вот таких строк в vhosts.conf у меня ща 15000
<oxothuk> ну domen.com - пример конечно же
<tagezi> ну так вим тебе позволяет свободно работать с файлом, в том числе и со строками
<tagezi> а строка кончается там где есть конец строки (/0)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это где 0 конец строки?
<tagezi> в анси
<SergeyIT> да ну?
<tagezi> ну оноже в файл не /n пишет
<SergeyIT> tagezi, посмотри в hex редакторе анси файл (и другие можно)
<tagezi> а я перепутал )) /
<tagezi> \00
<tagezi> нулевой бит же был всегда переводом строки
<oxothuk> фак, iconv обтрезал мне 3/4 файла vhosts
<SergeyIT> \0xd \0xa
<tagezi> О_х
<SergeyIT> tagezi, учи матчасть
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а \0 - в памяти
<tagezi> =( блин, ты уже об этом рассказывал
<tagezi> память девичя
<SergeyIT> tagezi, запомни http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4_%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B8
<SergeyIT> tagezi, MS и здесь отличилось
<tagezi> 0x0D 0x0A
<tagezi> тоесть у него вот так?
<oxothuk> iconv возвращает Bus error
<oxothuk> и портит файл
<oxothuk> admin^M$
<oxothuk> последние три нада убрать, это я через cat -A
<boris_t> sed
<oxothuk>  boris_t: О! Именно то что нужно, всем спасибо за помощь
<adskibiz> Коллеги, у меня вот тут такая хрень (( После установки 12.04 mc отказывается подключаться к ФТП.. Это нормально?
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> да
<adskibiz> а гномкомандер вообще вылетает при попытке задать подключение к ФТП ((
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> дай ка подумать
<vladgobelen> adskibiz: Это фича
<vladgobelen> так и было задумано
<shenmue> это тоже нормально
<adskibiz> Круто!
<tagezi> да
<shenmue> вообще можно и через наутиль
<shenmue> если его не понерфили
<vladgobelen> adskibiz: везде есть фтп, это скучно
<vladgobelen> adskibiz: Поэтому в убунту сделали нововведение. Теперь в ней не будет доступа к фтп
<tagezi> а зачем нам доступ к фпт? вконтакте по фтп смотреть не удобно
<adskibiz> ну ладно. Хорошо хоть обрезание принудительно не делают..
<vladgobelen> adskibiz: это в планах..
<adskibiz> и чо, обрежут по самое Юнити? (((
<SergeyIT> попробовал mc  - подключается . Странно (
<adskibiz> мож, криво что-то встало???
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: обновись
<adskibiz> Наутилус подключился, а МС ругается
<adskibiz> как жить? ((
<boris_t> adskibiz, как mc ругается?
<artus> хдить по ftp через mc? , чем вам файлозила то не угодила ))
<tagezi> artus: утра )
<adskibiz> даже не слышал от таком монстре
<artus> tagezi, утрааа
<artus> adskibiz, install filezilla
<adskibiz> ругается Невозможно перейти в /#ftp:блабла
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, уже )
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: вот же бубунта... даже фичи не всегда работают
<boris_t> adskibiz, а адрес вводиш ftp://mirror.yandex.ru ?
<shenmue> оу
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, почему? Всегда работают, илбо как фичи, либо как баги )
<shenmue> очередной пёрл от правительства
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: да забей) шутко
<shenmue> опять борьба с торрентами
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, тоже забей.. шутка )
<adskibiz> boris_t, нет, как обычно /#ftp:login:pass@ip:21
<adskibiz> в-общем, где-то глюк....
<adskibiz> А LIRC на 12,04 так никому и не удалось запустить???
<SergeyIT> adskibiz, как ты думаешь, сколько здесь народу, чтобы можно было спросить "никому" ?
<adskibiz> 65 человек
<shenmue> мне не удалось
<shenmue> видимо причина в том что я этого вообще не делал=(
<adskibiz> на лаунчпаде бага висит на эту тему
<shenmue> а вообще юзайте жаббер
<adskibiz> видимо, последняя удачная версия была 10,04
<shenmue> транспорт ирц на джей ру девелс отличный
<shenmue> кстати причем тут рабочая ос и нерабочая программа?
<shenmue> в чем проблема запуска лирц?
<adskibiz> команды пульта не видны
<adskibiz> лирке есть, но пульт не видит
<artus> в век вайвай и синесубих клавиатур народ все ешо за ирду цепляетцо? ужс
<adskibiz> да? И как мне тюнером через вайфай пользоваться??
<artus> в век безлимитный интернетов и цифрового видео народ тюнеты юзает? ужс :D
<shenmue> artus не везде 21 век
<andrex> а тут как всегда споры)
<andrex> ку
<tagezi> ку
<shenmue> опера обновилася
<shenmue> ура! много новых бесплатных штуковин =)
<Hanno4ka> и что там такого особенного в этой опере?
<SergeyIT> Басков охрип
<JohnDoe_71Rus> adskibiz: еще на 10.04 была заморочка. пульт работал "изкобобки" но как клавиатуа а не пульт
<adskibiz> JohnDoe_71Rus, Ну это уже настройками конфига поправить можно было
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я лазил в настройки ксорга. потому как было лень переделывать готовые конфиги
<adskibiz> ксоргу тут при чем? Я про конфиги лирка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> adskibiz: а ксорг его цеплял как клаву. добавил приемник в игнор и пользовал сам лирк
<adskibiz> охренеть!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> adskibiz: http://pastebin.com/Wk3X4YXq
<tagezi> artus: ты как то показывал сколько жрёт ресурсов программа.. типа за чколько она запускается...
<artus> time
<tagezi> спасибо
<skai-falkorr> ну что, старые глупые мужчины?
<skai-falkorr> давайте дружно молодеть:)
<tagezi> ты проснулся? )))
<tagezi> а то ночью бурчал почем зря )
<Hanno4ka> блин, совсем как-то скучно стало ((
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: чо, надоело писать на жабе? )
<Hanno4ka> надо генту на виртуалку поставить что-ли...
<Hanno4ka> у меня пока идет обучение (3 месяц уже)
<tagezi> а чо там ставить то.. в хенд-буке всё расписано
<Hanno4ka> а если нечитая хендбук? %)
<jlewka> всем привет
<Hanno4ka> и тебе здравия)
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, скучно? Напиши программку
<jlewka> народ... глупый вопрос... :) Посмотрите плиз статистику работу iostat http://paste.pro/5161431 , подскажите судя по ней жесткий сильно нагружен?
<jlewka> или это нормальная нагрузка?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ну, славяни конечно славяться тем что сначало начинают пользоваться электрической мясорубкой, а потом читают что туда пальцы не стоит пихать.. но это разве правельно? )
<skai-falkorr> @voice tagezi
<SergeyIT> tagezi, зато обучение ускоряется в разы )
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: помнится со скуки как-то написала программку, которая бипером пела "в траве сидел кузнечик"
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: да, напиши программу )) например на питоне.. а то мне его скоро учить, а мужики наотрез отказываются о нем говорить )))
<Hanno4ka> неа, я нашла книгу по си))
<Hanno4ka> вернее не совсем по си
<Hanno4ka> у меня вообще клевая коллекция книжек
<SergeyIT> О, наш человек )
<tagezi> а что за книга по си?
<Hanno4ka> одна из них такая большая и толстая, и название простое - "gcc"  ))
<SergeyIT> "В траве СИдел кузнечик" ?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: структуры данных в сипп
<tagezi> не, я до такого не дорос пока
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, а кто автор?
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: хм... не попмню, приду домой - гляну
<tagezi> я даже фразу то до конца осмыслить не могу )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, надо брать и читать... главное ввязаться )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ну там всякие авл-деревья с балансировкой, графы...
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я вот по питону почитал и понял, что он мне не нужен )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну я пока читаю "C++ за 21 день" а то меня однокурстники задрали глупыми вопросами
<SergeyIT> tagezi, классиков читать надо
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, я для общего развития )) ты же мне сам советовал питон вместо калькулятора использовать )
<Hanno4ka> надо кнутя почитать тогда
<Hanno4ka> *кнута
<jlewka> или Лафоре..)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, вот именно... а не программы писать на нем
<tagezi> SergeyIT: это нужно моим однокурсникам сказать, я читал Страуструпа ) только мне это не помогает их быдлокод читать...
<deniska> С++ сосёт
<SergeyIT> tagezi, чтобы научиться читать код, надо сначала научиться его писать )
<skai-falkorr> deniska: морскую волу и рыбью урину?
<deniska> ога
<skai-falkorr> а доказательства?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну может ты и прав, я слишком плохо знаю язык
<deniska> Допустим С++ не sucks
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я тоже
<deniska> Получаем противоречие :3
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: хош почитать - почитай этногенез
<tagezi> "этногинез биосферы земли"?
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user tagezi 86400 перечитай учебник русского языка
 * Hanno4ka думает, как спросить и не получить бан
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: энтогенез чего?
 * Hanno4ka чувствует себя блондинкой ><
<artus> у сирожи раздвоение личности :D
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: этногенез - это книжный сериал
<artus> @mode +b  *!~tagezi@*
<artus> @mode -b  *!~tagezi@*
<skai-falkorr> artus: думаешь он уже прочел?
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну не перегибай )
<skai-falkorr> artus: он написал слово "правЕльно". потом не смог перепечатать то, что было у него перед глазами
<skai-falkorr> artus: какие уж тут перегибы
<artus>  и че? )
<artus> затупил, не обратил внимания, тоже мне проблемма )
<skai-falkorr> написать "правЕльно" хуже, чем "пробЫвал"
<skai-falkorr> да и там сутки всего:)
<Hanno4ka> как тут страшно
 * Hanno4ka пошла учить русский язык
<SergeyIT> страшно было 3 года назад
<Hanno4ka> а что тогда было?
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: у каждого свои тараканы. я против такого. artus тебя побанит, если вдруг ему покажется, что это не по теме:)
<Hanno4ka> жесть
<skai-falkorr> не сцы:) тут редко банят:)только если совсем за гранью:)
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, тогда здесь еще Зеленый был
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: тсссс
<skai-falkorr> он и сейчас здесь:)
<Hanno4ka> это тот-чье-имя-нельзя-называть?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: не буди... того-кого-нельзя-называть
<SergeyIT> не буду (
<skai-falkorr> эт вам еще baronos и [koshka] не рассказали о традиции доказательства половой принадлежности у подозрительных личностей:)
<Hanno4ka> хм, а мне это очень даже интересно)
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, про Настю?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: не. настя был мужиком:)
<Hanno4ka> Оо
<Hanno4ka> не подскажите, где всякие сишные заголовочные файлы находятся в убунте?
<skai-falkorr> надо линзы вытаранить из глаз
<SergeyIT> с очками проще )
<andrex> в таранил в глаза и очки больше ненужны
<skai-falkorr> ага
<SergeyIT> andrex, не всегда... если что то мелкое смотреть, снял очки и смотришь
<andrex> ну это да
<Hanno4ka> http://ipic.su/3CvR клевая конструкция получилась ))
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: sudo apt-get install build-essential , тим либц-дев тоже поставится
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, а чего иконки не уменьшила?
<skai-falkorr> неплохо
<skai-falkorr> я обычно строил прямой мост
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: а это к чему?
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: я теперь вообще на гноме фоллбак (или как там его - короч 2 гном)
<[Raiden]> [15:46:21] [Hanno4ka]не подскажите, где всякие сишные заголовочные файлы находятся в убунте?
<[Raiden]> я 1 заметил?
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: а, к этому)
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: фи. юнити круче
<jlewka> млин....  поставил fio убил zabbix =\
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: главное - уметь ее готовить
<[Raiden]> юнити на шоте похож на продолжение игрушки ворл оф го
<[Raiden]> д
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> такое ощущение когда долго его не видел
<skai-falkorr> http://storage2.static.itmages.com/i/12/1106/h_1352203196_9574152_a3470ea568.png
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: и ничего страшного
<[Raiden]> Коричневые темы  мне казались странными когда я пришел в убунту и сча после года неюза гтк окружений кажется снова )
<[Raiden]> А так. Ну, типичный скриншот для юнити )
<andrex> Hanno4ka: /usr/include /usr/local/include ставятся сюды
<[Raiden]> у меня тут фортунка в тему: Свой аршин - мера всех вещей.
<Hanno4ka> открыла аццкий *.h в виме, сделала скриншот и поставила на рабочий стол)))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> лол
<Hanno4ka> именно для это цели и нужны были заголовочные
<Hanno4ka> хД
<[Raiden]> надо поработать гимпом ещё.  заблюрить с какого-нить края и т.д.
<Hanno4ka> зачем?
<Hanno4ka> слабо представляю, какой эффект получится
<SergeyIT> будет круто
<Hanno4ka> получилось так http://ipic.su/3Cwh
<skai-falkorr> http://storage2.static.itmages.com/i/12/1106/h_1352203627_3433848_5c9be5884e.png
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: юнити было бы удобней
<jlewka> фух млин.... оказывается то, нельзя бездумно жать enter при вопросе aptitude ...
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: хД знакомые лица
<Hanno4ka> мне в юнити не нравится то, что нельзя отображать на панельке только программы с текцщего рабочего стола
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: зачем надо было скриншотить? открывать файл в коньках
<[Raiden]> с текстом команд ещё можно скриншоты делать, типа такого http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1106/h_1352203724_9261984_a659a8032b.png
<[Raiden]> *валлпаперы
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: в чем? Оо
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: для этого есть подсветка иконки, индикаторы и scale
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: на выбор
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: conky
<skai-falkorr> http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/12/1106/h_1352203788_8514881_c563bf5769.png
<skai-falkorr> а этим заменить dash
<Hanno4ka> не, мне 2 гном роднее всего
<Hanno4ka> ^_^
<Hanno4ka> видела где-то волпапер с командами баша) для забывчивых
<Hanno4ka> хм..
<Hanno4ka> надо наваять с командами вима - очень кстати будет
<skai-falkorr> http://minus.com/lcIPqYMohxWh4
<skai-falkorr> на
<skai-falkorr> http://minus.com/l4Oq3BJuAo9Np
<[Raiden]> http://uvivu.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/1297098517831.png
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: клево)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: шпоры на русском? это моветон
<[Raiden]> лол http://geekwallpapers.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/man_woman_geek_wallpaper.jpg
<skai-falkorr> http://about.me/veronica
<skai-falkorr> вот это гик
<skai-falkorr> отнесешь ее к третьему знаку?
<[Raiden]> не знаю )
<Hanno4ka> а это кто такая?
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: гики и такие бывают иногда. Общался с 1 мадам вроде того. Когда приоденется и подальше от компа - девушка.
<[Raiden]> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а как с ней комп делить то?
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: заработай на второй
<Hanno4ka> это вы  про такие гики что-ли? http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%D0%B8%D0%BA
<Hanno4ka> хД
<skai-falkorr> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%D0%B8%D0%BA_(%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B3)
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geek
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: второй комп не проблема. проблема часы доступа. причем не к компу :)
<[Raiden]> в фф можно включить что бы постил слова в буфер вместо кодов
<skai-falkorr> http://lurkmore.to/%D0%93%D0%B8%D0%BA
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а кстати, лукморе к Лукоморью отношение имеет или нет?
<Hanno4ka> я поняла! гики это отаку короче) мне так понятнее
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: чего?
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: это вообще два слова. лурк и моар
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: нет.не так
<skai-falkorr> Отаку — гик-анимешник.
<skai-falkorr> http://lurkmore.to/%D0%9E%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BA%D1%83
<skai-falkorr> каждый отаку - гик, но не каждый гик - отаку
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> теперь я знаю как называются анимешники
<Hanno4ka> а ты не знал? я думала тут канал анимешников))
<andrex> o_o
<vladgobelen> Hanno4ka: это на #freebsd
<[Raiden]> ))
<Hanno4ka> а кто же тогда на #ubuntu-ru сидит?
<skai-falkorr> тот, кого нельзя называть запрещал использование слова на А
<vladgobelen> Hanno4ka: Виндузятники.
<[Raiden]> Ну вообще некотороые смотрел. 3-4 даже оставил на винте. Одно как ни странн окорейское
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: gangman style - это не аниме
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> хорошая шутка
<Hanno4ka> омг, с кем связалась - одни мелкософтные... мама будет разочарована во мне (
<[Raiden]> вот такой http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Фантастические_дни
<vladgobelen> Hanno4ka: Лучше тут, чем по всему интернету.
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: тююю.мы вообще убунту никогда не ставили:)ты что:)
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: я ж тебе профессии называл уже
<Hanno4ka> дадада, я помню, столяры да плотники  и один с пивзавода)
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/BE::Shell+and+Bespin+on+Arch?content=155047
<vladgobelen> каюсь.. я ставил убунту. Раз наверное 5-10 за 2 года
<vladgobelen> и винды у меня нет  уже лет 6 =( Не выгоняйте?
<andrex> -яй +и
<andrex> и то вопрос какойто невопросный
<Hanno4ka> а у меня есть винда, на доп загрузке
<[Raiden]> У меня тоже есть. Недавно было даже две. Но от хп всетки решил отказаться
<vladgobelen> Hanno4ka: Ну вот. А если удалишь линукс из дополнительной загрузки и оставишь только винду, может даже в випы тут возьмут. А то и модераторы.
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: а не пойтили тебе на ресурсы своего дистра.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: да как ты смел
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: я ж покаялся
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: тебя разбанили (раз четвертый), а ты...
<skai-falkorr> ты даже венду не завел
<Hanno4ka> тогда я тутточно надолго не задержусь)
<Hanno4ka> у меня винда вообще чисто для игры
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: осиль уже кроссовер
<Hanno4ka> она по вайном не запускается
<Hanno4ka> ненене, там говнофрост просто)
<skai-falkorr> да ладно
<skai-falkorr> все можно запустить
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: как оказалось, кроссовер иногда хуже чистого вайна
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: сегодня второго ассассина запускал. В кроссовере вылетает после роликов, а  вайне последнем прямо идеально все. Платина
<skai-falkorr> ну а ты пробовал запустить с настройками второго ассасина?умвр
<vladgobelen> что значит "с настройками"?)
<vladgobelen> в кроссовере его официально нет
<vladgobelen> добавлял те же библиотеки, что и в вайне
<vladgobelen> но кроссовер вроде на основе вайн-1.4, а уже есть 1.5
<skai-falkorr> я для таких целей использую рабочий ноут
<vladgobelen> у меня ноут слабоват..
<vladgobelen> комфортнее на нормальном компе
<vladgobelen> печально что третьего ассассина даже в планах пока нету у них. Придется ждать
<skai-falkorr> почему нет?
<skai-falkorr> он уже к выпуску готовится
<vladgobelen> я про кроссовер. У них есть списки: Работающего софта, работающего "неофициально, в планах и неработающего
<vladgobelen> третьего у них нет пока ни в одном. Даже проголосовать нельзя.
<vladgobelen> У владельцев кроссовера есть 5 голосов, которые они могут отдать за ту или иную программу и если много наберется, она будет приоритетнее
<skai-falkorr> для крестокоробки уже есть.для мсвин будет в ноябре
<vladgobelen> а сама то игра вышла, да
<vladgobelen> но не ставить же игру ради нее
<vladgobelen> да и места нет
<skai-falkorr> ну и как бы крестокоробковцы делали поддержку еще не выпущенной игре?
<skai-falkorr> или для крестокоробковой версии делать?
<vladgobelen> а, стоп.. На ПК Она еще не вышла вообще?
<vladgobelen> Если так - это радует..
<skai-falkorr> еще пол месяца до выхода на пека
<skai-falkorr> 20 нобября
<vladgobelen> а обещали помню в конце октября
<vladgobelen> год назад)
<skai-falkorr> ну так это крестокоробокс
<skai-falkorr> ему в октябре и выпустили
<skai-falkorr> надо подремать часок
<[Raiden]> Интересная мысль. Содержимое страницы можете не читать, читайте заголовок окна http://forum.oszone.net/thread-98169.html
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: о_О что это?
<vladgobelen> переведи эту ересь
<Hanno4ka> хД
<Hanno4ka> это про лечение чтения мыслей на расстоянии путем трепонации черепа
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: я не умею переводить с русского на русский )
<vladgobelen> там какой-то странный русский язык
<vladgobelen> слова вроде все понятны, а общий смысл - абра-кадабра..
<[Raiden]> там отличнй русский язык.
<artus> skai-falkorr, че, месяц чтения букваря за трепонацию не выдаш? :D
<Hanno4ka> скай дремлет
<[Raiden]> Это не тот чел из польши?
<mitrokov> Добрый день или вечер, вопрос есть ли возможность перести  домашний каталог на другой диск вообще в системнике два физ диска
<artus> тебе виднее есть ли у тебя возможность, а так простой копипастой
<vladgobelen> разрешаю
<vladgobelen> mitrokov: переноси
<Hanno4ka> знаю, что при установке системы можно указывать такое
<vladgobelen> да какая разница когда
<[Raiden]> Не, владивосток. Русский по идее должен знать.
<vladgobelen> 1) переносим файлы на другой винт 2) Монтируем /home туда
<Hanno4ka> ну так нужно не просто копипаст
<artus> Hanno4ka, просто
<vladgobelen> ну и в фстаб не мешает записать
<vladgobelen> Hanno4ka: просто просто) банальное копирование или перенос
<Hanno4ka> не, я имела ввиду имено монтирование при загрузке
<vladgobelen> можно и без монтирования
<artus> Hanno4ka, оно само монтирует
<vladgobelen> симлинком
<[Raiden]> mitrokov: если умеешь монтировать, то можно
<[Raiden]> !mount
<ubuntuhelp> mount — утилита для монтирования файловых систем. Пример: mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom или mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,codepage=866 /dev/sd<буква>1 /mnt/usb . См. также !fstab !isomount.
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: 1) мв /моифайлы/текущиеПроекты/заброшенные/удалить/мусор/автокад/горячиеШкольницы.ави /мнт/сдф4/111/РабочееВидео.ави && лн -с /моифайлы/текущиеПроекты/заброшенные/удалить/мусор/автокад/горячиеШкольницы.ави /мнт/сдф4/111/РабочееВидео.ави
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: и никакого монтирования)
<mitrokov> спасибо буду пробовать
<vladgobelen> опа.. опечатка в пути.. ну да ладно
<[Raiden]> линукс позволяет делат ьвелосипеды.
<[Raiden]> спору нет )
<vladgobelen> ))
<[Raiden]> гуи к nmap http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/nmapsi4?content=67158
<Hanno4ka> горячие школьницы в автокаде? ммм...
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я пока с биндом не разобрался, частенько линки юзал. У меня тут такие рекурсивные бредни в некоторых местах были, что я сам не особо понимал где начало кольца
<[Raiden]> забавно, гуи выше о котором я узнал из rss уже есть в репах
<[Raiden]> люблю когда такое случается
<vladgobelen> Description:         A Qt4 frontend to nmap
<vladgobelen> еще и на Qt
<jlewka> гуи зло...
<jlewka> эт темная сторона...
<Hanno4ka> юзай консоль
<vladgobelen> врядли
<jlewka> не идите туда..
<jlewka> юзаю...
<vladgobelen> например гуй для монтирования образов очень сильно облегчает жизнь)
<jlewka> mount -o loop
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: молодец, возьми пряник)
<[Raiden]> я иногда забываю ключи нмапа. В теории гуи мне подскажет
<artus> jlewka, фантазия исошками закончилась?
<vladgobelen> Hanno4ka: ненене.. вопервых нужно настроить судо или переключиться в рута.. набрать пароль, набрать путь
<jlewka> artus с остальным поможет help или man
<vladgobelen> jlewka: а если оно не исо - переконвертировать и повторить
<Hanno4ka> ключевое слово тут - в теории)))
<vladgobelen> jlewka: а так я один раз тыкаю на иконку в трее и выбираю образ
<artus> jlewka, да? ану залупь на вскидку маунтом какую нить мдфину или нргшку
 * deniska ооочень давно не видел образов не в исо
<deniska> только пиратские игрушки под винду
<jlewka> а потом тебе в руки попадает не знакомая тебе система, где эт программки нет и все, попа...
<deniska> но их я гуём монтировал, daemon tools называется (:
<vladgobelen> jlewka: и что? Так сложно будет вспомнить маунт -о луп?
<vladgobelen> на своем то компе можно настроить удобно
 * Hanno4ka думает, что общего у демона и гуи...
<[Raiden]> jlewka: тогда я ман прочту или соберу эту программу.
<jlewka> vladgobelen, на своем то да...
<vladgobelen> например qcdemu - шикарнейшая вещь.. как же я задолбался монтировать вручную
<[Raiden]> а на случай атомной войны у меня ест ьсоветский противогаз
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> Меня интересует мой комфорт сейчас. А не потенциальыне проблемы на других компах
<[Raiden]> к тому же кдеи софт на кути обычн овезде выглядит более одинаково чем кучка форков гнома
<artus> jlewka, проблема монтирования не на своем компе извращенных образов - проблемы владельцев железа ) посему пофиг на понты с лупом , учитывая что можно даже не маунтить а тупо распаковать))
<jlewka> а как же  эксперименты, изучение, трушность ?)
<vladgobelen> jlewka: ну давай, покажи нам пример эксперимента с монтированием образов, чего мы еще не слышали)
<vladgobelen> и причину почему этим извращением нужно заниматься каждый раз_)
<artus> ну если школьникам делать нечего кроме как трушно експерементировать то удачи им )) иногда надо просто пользовать инструмент для работы ))
<jlewka> ну это вам....
<jlewka> ну не все же знают стоко скоко вы)
<jlewka> а нам вот новичкам, нужно ковыряться)
<artus> зачем7)))
<jlewka> хотя бы что бы знать как выгледит консоль )))
<artus> зачем? ))
<artus> она тебе или нужна, или не нужна, третьего не дано)
<vladgobelen> лучше знать, чем не знать..
<andrex> ввёл вгугли консоль линукс и вот те куча картинок)
<vladgobelen> но юзать постоянно лучше удобное
<andrex> е*
<jlewka> потому что, на соб. спрашивают много вопросов типо, а как посмотреть это, сделать то то и т.д.  Да и плюс там можно сделать много чего интересного)
<Hanno4ka> гуи тебе скажет - вот тут какая-то ошибка и кури бамбук
<artus> vladgobelen, по себе знаю, раз в 5 лет 2 слова по бумашке перепечатать - нифига никакого профита к знаниям не дают) ты ей или пользуешся, или нет)
<vladgobelen> jlewka: но это же не значит, что гуи не нужны вообще
<Hanno4ka> а констолька так аккуратно и подробно расскажет, что к чему
<artus> Hanno4ka, только под пытками :D
<jlewka> vladgobelen, нужны,  но, а как еще себя заставить научиться пользоваться ей, есл есть гуи в котором все делается проще?)
<vladgobelen> jlewka: нету таких гуев)
<Hanno4ka> artus: а я люблю пытать)
<vladgobelen> jlewka: если бы такие были, консоль и правда была бы не нужна, но не все можно сделать удобнее через гуй
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, скорее эт логи тебя пытать будут, а когда уже сжалаться покажут тебе то что ты холчешь увидеть)
<jlewka> vladgobelen, но есть же привычка...
<Hanno4ka> ничо, у нас тут даже на винде гит в консольке юзают
<vladgobelen> jlewka: привычка - глупая штука
 * Hanno4ka вспомнила, как ужасен комманд пром в винде
<jlewka> vladgobelen, глупая не групая, но есть же...
<jlewka> л
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1106/h_1352208326_3694070_a08266ed1f.png
<vladgobelen> jlewka: это уже не мои проблемы)
<vladgobelen> jlewka: я переделываю свои привычки под то, что мне удобнее
<vladgobelen> jlewka: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1112/2558.png ты же не думаешь, что мне всегда был привычен подобный интерфейс? Нет - я его подгонял по элементам под себя
<Hanno4ka> поскажите, как можно проверить хард? не фс а именно хард на битые сектора там...
<vladgobelen> да и то есть еще простор для изменений
<andrex> микроскопом
<jlewka> vladgobelen, да.. но начинал ты именно с такого интерфейса и думал что изменить в нем...
<vladgobelen> jlewka: начинал я совсем с другого
<vladgobelen> и он мне был вполне привычным
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: в линуксе только командой badblocks
<vladgobelen> но не был удобным
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: ещё смарт стоит глянуть, на предмет relocated sectors
<andrex> # badblocks -vs /чего/проверять
<[Raiden]> в лине это удебно делать в программе gnome-disks
<Hanno4ka> andrex: а он скормится монтированным разделом?
<andrex> а вот это я не пробовал
<[Raiden]> у меня как раз есть диск дял примера ) http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1106/h_1352208730_9499830_9416cf5ae5.png
<andrex> всегда рзмаунтеные
<[Raiden]> если параметр указанный на скриншоте очень большой или ростёт врея от времени
<[Raiden]> то лучше бекапиться и менять
<[Raiden]> В моем случае уже несколько лет 107
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> мне на столько нравится эта програмка , что ставлю гном диск утилс себе. Раньше было проще. Оно называлось palimsest и было отдельно.
<[Raiden]> palimp*
<Hanno4ka> хотите расскожу страшную хистори про убутну? реальную между прочим
<vladgobelen> каждый убунтоид знает как минимум несколько таких историй..
<Hanno4ka> короче, дело было так
<[Raiden]> Расскажи
<Hanno4ka> один милый человек на меня обиделся и решил мне поломать ноут
<andrex> !paste > Hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, please see my private message
<andrex> !enter > Hanno4ka
<andrex> так заранее
<Hanno4ka> он его включал-выключал многомного раз. в итоге у меня не загружался дажк груб, ругался на кернел паник и все такое
<Hanno4ka> несколько часов убунту упорно пыталась загрузиться, постепенно дошло до fsck при старте, и вуала, она заработала )))
<Hanno4ka> у нее явно прокачан скилл самовоскрешения
<artus> Hanno4ka, а потом пришол милый человек и тебя расчленил и сьел? :D
<Hanno4ka> нет. никто меня не ел
<andrex> и мы щас с полтергейстом говорим)
<artus> дык а где страшная история тогда? )
<Hanno4ka> хм... груб не грузится и кернел паник не страшно?
<vladgobelen> Hanno4ka: В конце страшных историй всегда добавляй "бу"
<Hanno4ka> а мне вот было очень страшно
<Hanno4ka> бу
<andrex> и стех пор ходит прирак Hanno4ka по интернетам и рассказывает нестрашую историю про убунту
<mayday> как страшно жить ;[
<Kyshtynbai> Стоит виртуалбокс, а как я его ставил, из репозитория или скачивал с вбокс сайта - не помню хоть тресни. Я к тому, чтобы дополнения поставить для работы усб. На сайте вбокса только доя версии .14, а у меня 12.
<adskifbiz> Коллеги, а как в бубунту дебиановский пакет установить??
<baronos> dpkg
<adskifbiz> только он не deb а просто папка с файлами
<Hanno4ka> тогда это уже не пакет
<andrex> Kyshtynbai: сравни с версией из репов, и либо ты не обновлялся давно либо не из репа ставил
<Hanno4ka> так можно еще aptitude search virtualbox
<vladgobelen> adskifbiz: деб-пакет это просто архив с каталогами и файлами
<adskifbiz> vladgobelen, так куда тыкать.
<Hanno4ka> если там возле имени пакета i, то установлен из репозиториев, Kyshtynbai
<vladgobelen> adskifbiz: для начала ты неправильно ставишь вопрос
<vladgobelen> adskifbiz: Лучше скажи что именно ты хочешь установить. Может есть способ проще.
<adskifbiz> vladgobelen, http://lirc.sourcearchive.com/downloads/0.9.0-0ubuntu3/
<vladgobelen> adskifbiz: в репо искал?
<adskifbiz> нее.. в репо старый и нерабочий, а это патченый
<vladgobelen> adskifbiz: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc
<vladgobelen> а так?
<[Raiden]> adskifbiz: дебиановский пакет в убунте ставить не надо. Можно поставить попробовав пресобрать. Иногда требуется серьёзная правка исходника пакета.
<[Raiden]> убунту - не дебиан
<adskifbiz> ну мы опять туда же и пришли.. те же пакеты
<[Raiden]> нет
<vladgobelen> adskifbiz: это ппа для убунту
<vladgobelen> насколько я могу судить..
<[Raiden]> тот же формат пакетов != те де пакеты
<adskifbiz> ну там теже папки с фалйами..
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> будем считать что я просто предупредил , что ставится не всё и бывают пробелмы.
<adskifbiz> ды поставить-то как?
<vladgobelen> adskifbiz: ссылка выше
<vladgobelen> если ты не слушаешь что тебе советуют, зачем тогда спрашивал?)
<adskifbiz> где?
<artus> береш закрая, поднимаеш и ставиш
<adskifbiz> и где у tar.bz2 края?
<andrex> бросай, а то урониш
<artus> для особо недалеких, там внутрях мануал по сборке есть
<andrex> !build-deb
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='build-deb'
<andrex> !deb-deb
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='deb-deb'
<andrex> !deb-build
<ubuntuhelp> Сборка ПО и создание .deb-пакетов из исходников Инфа тут: http://goo.gl/eJyS6
<andrex> ужс
<[Raiden]> adskifbiz: dpkg -i name
<[Raiden]> отходил )
<adskifbiz> и оно что, поставит кучу хлама из папки??
<adskifbiz> это ж не deb
<[Raiden]> а.. я думал вы всё обсуждаете как поставит ьпакет от дебиана
<[Raiden]> из архивов ставится очень по разному. Зависит от содержимого
<adskifbiz> называется он lirc_0.9.0-0ubuntu3.debian.tar.gz
<[Raiden]> наприме вчера ставил программу котоаря собирается qmake  и никаких конфигуре или мейфайлов там в помине нет
<artus> пристрелите его кто нить :D
<andrex> ээ ну а чего там в нутри то?
<adskifbiz> точно. И никаких конфигур
<andrex> аиз гранатомета... желательно
<SergeyIT> начало очередной страшной истории...
<[Raiden]> adskifbiz: это исходник пакета, состоит из 3 файлов.  1. dpkg-source -x  name.dsc , 2. входиш ьв папку , 3. dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<andrex> поставил както я чето не пойми что и понеслось
<[Raiden]> если есть ругань доставляеш ьзависимости, правишь рулес и сорцы ))
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: зачем?
<[Raiden]> что зачем?
<vladgobelen> зачем ему это делать?
<[Raiden]> что бы получить пакет котоырй можно поставить
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ttps://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc а этой ссылки тут типа не было?
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: ?
<artus> vladgobelen, не мешай человеку жевать кактус ))
<vladgobelen> мда..
<[Raiden]> Чел дал линк и спросил ка ставить, я ответил на поставленынй вопрос )
<vladgobelen> artus: самое смешное - 1-2я ссылка в гугле.. Даже я (учитывая мою ОС) нашел ее меньше чем за 10 секунд)
<vladgobelen> блин, я даже кинул ее ему
<artus> vladgobelen, и так на каждый второй вопрос)
<vladgobelen> не.. мир сошел с ума
<[Raiden]> бинарынй пакет есть - это отлично. Но вопрос был несколько иной )
<adskifbiz> кому ты чего кинул?
<andrex> гг
 * andrex убился ап стену
<[Raiden]> вы же спросили что он хочет устанвоить и он дал линк на исходники пакета. Мой ответ раскрывает как это сделать
<andrex> 22:57:18   vladgobelen | adskifbiz: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc
<vladgobelen> adskifbiz: показываю на пальцах.. Средний видишь?
<andrex> ну ты и глазунья
<vladgobelen> adskifbiz: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1112/2559.png
<adskifbiz> vladgobelen, дебил??? Я этих пакетов вопрос и начал.
<andrex> а это плохо
<[Raiden]> adskifbiz: ты начала с того что тебе надо дебиановский пакет поставить и этим  ввел как минимум меня в заблуждение )
<vladgobelen> adskifbiz: Может тебе стоит перейти на менее раздражающую ОС?
<artus> @kban adskifbiz 86400 проспись, подумай, потом заходи, а обзыватцо не хорошо )
<[Raiden]> это как бы неоднозначно звучит
<[Raiden]> ой , вместо начал , написал начала. )
<vladgobelen> блин.. а я даже не успел его в винду послать.. эх
<vladgobelen> хм.. помню в убунту раньше ппа подхватывались системой автоматом как то
<vladgobelen> в один клик, чтоли
<vladgobelen> или это не ппа
<[Raiden]> вот что может сделать неправильный вопрос )
<andrex> да это не вопрос не правильный, а он какойто не такой
<andrex> ему и про дпкг сказали и ппа кинули
<andrex> итд
<artus> хотя "скачал исходники - где здесь деб" доставляет)
<[Raiden]> Послали бы читать чего-нить
<[Raiden]> !deb
<ubuntuhelp> это формат пакетов Debian, так же используемый в Ubuntu. Для установки .deb файлов посредством "кликов" мышки запустите утилиту GDebi. см создание deb-пакетов: !deb-build
<andrex> !manual
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='manual'
<andrex> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<artus> хотя там и lirc_0.9.0-0ubuntu3_i386.deb есть ;)
<[Raiden]> вопросов кстати почти нет. Это первый вроде за сегодня. Если не считать си заголовки для скриншота
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> его на сорци потянуло, видемо зависимость)
<artus> круче было когда он в консольке надумал обрабатывать картинки ))
<[Raiden]> может он хотел сам собрать. У меня всё просто. дали линк на сорцы - значит вопрос про сорцы.
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1112/2560.png ;)
<SergeyIT> artus, этот пакет для 12.10
<andrex> ну я ему и дал ман как собирать)
<artus> SergeyIT, да там бинарников для всего есть если поискать
<SergeyIT> а почему для 12.04 используется версия от 11.10 - это вопрос (
<baronos> artus: хайлайтни мну
<andrex> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<[Raiden]> угу, значит моё предположение было верным. Он хотел собрать
<[Raiden]> артус как всегда быстрый вна выводы: [18:18:24] [artus]vladgobelen, не мешай человеку жевать кактус ))
<[Raiden]> насували лишней инфы и забанили )
<SergeyIT> только вопрос, а надо ли это ему
<artus> baronos,
 * baronos в печали. Опять сломали в эмпати нотифи.
<artus> SergeyIT, lirc_0.9.0-0ubuntu3_i386.deb (599.0 KiB) квантал вроде , вобщем тама дебки для любой бубунты есть
<andrex> baronos: плохо нету тапа барнонос - Основной пользователь итд, сам бы себя хайлайтил)
<[Raiden]> baronos: счастье есть, пиджин , кутим
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: зачем лишней? Я ему сразу по факту все сказал.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: И про постановку вопроса и ссылку правильную скинул
<[Raiden]> Ну ок. Но мне как-то всетаки не нравится реакция артуса. Он снова претендент на игнор )
<andrex> хм, это очём щас?
<[Raiden]> andrex: мне не нравится читать [18:18:24] [artus]vladgobelen, не мешай человеку жевать кактус ))
<[Raiden]> артус тут оп и должен помогать , а не отправлять кактусы жевать )
<sets88> народ кто знает почему в ip route   src не работает?
<andrex> это понятно, но может у него настроение такое)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а если "клиент" не хочет помощи?
<[Raiden]> Мне вообще показалось что это фраза на мой ответ про сборку, который 100% точен
<andrex> ясно, нипонятки тут у вас возникают иногда
<[Raiden]> да постоянно. Сначала пишет кучу пурги, не поняв в чем вопрос, потом начинает на личности пеереходить )
<[Raiden]> а если я задаю вопрос, то автоматом 100% виновато кде, даже если я ещё не договорил )
<baronos> и память, память виновата еще :)
<andrex> sets88: как делаеш?
<lightdiver> кстати, бэдблокс работает даже с текущим рабочим винтом
<andrex> а тополучается что мы должны угадать почему)
<sets88> sudo ip route add 192.168.1.0/29 dev eth1.133 src 192.168.1.98
<[Raiden]> baronos: угу )  Хотя ест ьмасса типов поломок при которых реально так. Люди обычно отбрыкиваются от железных проблем, т.к. такие пробелмы могут ударить по кошельку. Но при некоторых поломках железо стоит проверить.
<sets88> andrex sudo ip route add 192.168.1.0/29 dev eth1.133 src 192.168.1.98
<andrex> да видел и 1 раз
<baronos> гыы можно вообщем на капс сделать переклчение языка))
<baronos> в гном3.6 имею ввиду)
<artus> baronos, везде можно)
<baronos> artus: тут особо хитро)
<artus> setxkbmap работает везде)
<sets88> andrex есть какие нибудь варианты?
<Hanno4ka> у меня на правый контр переключение
<andrex> andrex: жди. кто знает ответят
<andrex> у ёмаё, че со мной сегодня такое
<Hanno4ka> andrex: это ты сам с собой говоришь?
<Hanno4ka> бывает...
<Hanno4ka> но ничего, это лечится - все люди иногда сами с собой говорят)))
<andrex> eth1.133 мне только вот это ненравится а остальное незнаю, и то ошибатся могу
<sets88> eth1.133 это 133 vlan на eth1
<andrex> ну а так вроде норм всё, наверно гдето ещё косяк
<sets88> еще на интерфейсе ip адреса нет
<sets88> кто знает почему в ip route   src не работает?
<artus> может таки стоит сначала интерфейсу прибить ip а потом уже его роутить
<sets88> а ненужен, там proxy arp
<[Raiden]> ох лол, в кутикурве освоил накладку текстуры. Кнопка прям на виду, раньше просто не игрался
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1106/h_1352215029_1012540_bdea7f71db.png
<andrex> 1 удалить старые дефолтные правила 2,1 ip route add ip dev eth0 2,2 ip route add ip/28 dev eth1 3 и включить проксиарп на обоих и должно работать при условии что ядро поддерживает и настроено всё верно
<andrex> нафига там срц
<andrex> или мне спать надо идти, помоему я туплю уже)
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<sets88> короче пришлось таки ip адреса назначать, теперь проблема решилась
<skai-falkorr>   ну че вы тут устроили?
<[Raiden]> кулибин http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8430688
<[Raiden]> ффвм первое что я увидел. Но тогда были другие настройки или даже какой-то мод, называлось fvwm95 и было похоже немного на вин95
<[Raiden]> в шапках такая шутка была
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/qvwm.png
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> это другой вм
<[Raiden]> http://xwinman.org/screenshots/fvwm95.gif
<Tmin10> Привет, а чем можно дефрагментировать диск?
<Tmin10> ну и сначала посмотреть на степень фрагментации
<Tmin10> А то нетбук тормозит ужасно...
<[Raiden]> ext4?
<Tmin10> хм, а как узнать?
<Tmin10> просто не уверен что 4...
<Tmin10> может и 3
<[Raiden]> e4defrag для ext4 , остальное не знаю
<[Raiden]> в убунте есть
<shenmue> чот мне кажется что дефрагментация тут не причем
<skai-falkorr> http://shanty.rendance.org/lyrics/showlyric.php/blowdown
<Tmin10> а, ext4
<skai-falkorr> вот вам
<skai-falkorr> Tmin10: а тормозит он изза видяшки и ее дров с месой 9
<Tmin10> ну а диалог, что типа выполняется операция открытия каталога, это тоже видяха?
<skai-falkorr> это компиз жрет процессор
<Tmin10> ещё в наутилусе список скачет шириной колонок при отрисовке, когда много файлов...
<skai-falkorr> прцоа млаовато
<skai-falkorr> sudo fsck -nvf /dev/sd№№
<skai-falkorr> сделай на нуный раздел и смотри
<skai-falkorr> non-contiguous files
<Sergey_IT> Tmin10, а ТТХ нетбука?
<Tmin10> атом 1.6, 2 гига оперативки
<lightdiver> Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found.
<Sergey_IT> Tmin10: а видео? какой атом?
<skai-falkorr> lightdiver: и че?
<skai-falkorr> Tmin10: ты выдашь данные, чт оя попросил или будешь тянуть сиську за хвост?
<Tmin10> ща, смотрю)
<Tmin10> у мя тут огромный листинг, секунду
<Tmin10> Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<skai-falkorr> sudo fsck -nvf /dev/sda# | grep non-cont
<skai-falkorr> даже так проще
<skai-falkorr> и причем тут листинг?
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: 2 года ноуту..БУ причем был
<skai-falkorr> lightdiver: и что?
<skai-falkorr> у меня годами без бедов живут харды
<Tmin10> ща смотрю какой раздел нада, у мя там 5 разделов...
<skai-falkorr> Tmin10: хомяк
<skai-falkorr> системный
<skai-falkorr> любой
<Tmin10> делается по 6...
<Sergey_IT> Tmin10: а дистр?
<Tmin10> 12.10
<Tmin10> e2fsck 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012)        2781 non-contiguous files (0.5%)         858 non-contiguous directories (0.2%)
<skai-falkorr> фрагментация в полпроцента
<skai-falkorr> ну и? это сильно влияет на производительность?
<Tmin10> значит нада файловый бразер полегче наутилуса...
<Tmin10> на харде 15 ошибк чтения в смарте...
<[Raiden]> зависит от харда
<[Raiden]> недавно обсуждали, у некоторых там могут быть тысячи ошибок и это норма
<skai-falkorr> а то начнут вспоминать вендовые привычки о фрагментации. тут другая фс. она не так подвержена фрагментации, как некоторые
<Sergey_IT> Tmin10, юнити? glxgears что дает?
<Tmin10> 57FPS
<Tmin10> 56-58 точнее
<Sergey_IT> Tmin, попробуй в /etc/environment добавить vblank_mode=0
<Tmin10> новой строкой?
<[Raiden]> а попробуй env blank_mode=0 glxgears
<scratchx[x]> народ какая нормальная температура у видюхи nvidia 8600 на ноуте? вот нисхера показывает 70 на проце 60
<Tmin10> тоже 56-58
<Tmin10> а сколько на нормальных машинах в этом тесте7
<scratchx[x]> куллер может крутиться как то медленней? и как то можно его раскрутить на полную?
<Tmin10> 70 то норм вроде
<[Raiden]> Tmin10: какая видеокарта?
<Tmin10> Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<Tmin10> как то так...
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: может и нормально. У меня была десктопная 8600, было 56 градусов без нагрузки
<scratchx[x]> вот у меня щя 63 без нагрузки
<shenmue> у меня пассивка на 8600. 60-70 град нормально
<Tmin10> ну дык мобильные всегда вроде горячие...
<Tmin10> 9800 вообще на 70-80 у мя работала
<lightdiver> нвидиа 9800 - 40градусов при высокой нагрузке
<lightdiver> 51 примерно летом в жуткую жару
<Tmin10> хм, странно, я вроде читал спецификацию, там писали, что 90 для 9800GTX+ норм температура
<[Raiden]> Tmin10: ещё раз попробуй env vblank_mode=0 glxgears
<Tmin10> FPS 272
<lightdiver> Tmin10: может максимальная?
<[Raiden]> ну значит такая переменная
<Tmin10> ща поставлю
<Tmin10> не помню, может и макс...
<Tmin10> вроде 7 рабочая...
<[Raiden]> результат правда  не впечетляющий
<lightdiver> потому что реально больше 40 редко
<Tmin10> а должно быть?
<lightdiver> ух ты.. а мой интел крут
<Tmin10> ну вот у мя под 70 было почти всегда...
<lightdiver> 5335 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1066.920 FPS
<lightdiver> странно
<[Raiden]> вот это уже веселее )
<scratchx[x]> а как узнать куллер на полную дует или нет7
<tagezi> lightdiver: 28417 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5683.291 FPS
<lightdiver> два года назад было около 300 максимум.. видимо драйвера починили
<[Raiden]> tagezi: интел?
<tagezi> угу
<Tmin10> прикольно...
<lightdiver> tagezi: на нвидиа 9800 у меня до 116000 было)
<Tmin10> эх, 9800 была хорошей видюхой, RIP...
<Tmin10> как я на ней хэши считал....
<[Raiden]> ховременные нвидии меньше греются чем 8ххх
<lightdiver> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<lightdiver> хм.. и как узнать что за видео?
<Tmin10> особенно серия GT)))
<[Raiden]> у моей 8600 было 2 ступени сброса частоты, у  гф550 3 и под квином она 45 градусов
<tagezi> lightdiver: нвидиа другого класса видяха, сравнивать интел и нвидию, это как жигули и астенмартин
<lightdiver> tagezi: да я понимаю
<Tmin10> lightdiver это интегрированная же...
<lightdiver> именно
<lightdiver> но все же.. хм
<Tmin10> так, ща в ребут, надо оценить ускорение всего)))
<scratchx[x]> че ускоряем?
<lightdiver> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0a70 (rev a2)
<lightdiver> тут еще вот такая няшка есть. Еще бы более удобное использование сдеали
<scratchx[x]> я тоже хочу
<lightdiver> кстати, у меня с интел-видяхой ноут греется намного сильнее, чем с нвидим
<lightdiver> нвидиа*
<scratchx[x]> пойду видюшку запущу и за температуркой послежу
<[Raiden]> вот чег ов инете откопал
<[Raiden]> nd i thought that my GeForce 2 mx 400 card was slow with
<[Raiden]> 4305 frames in 5.0 seconds = 860.951 FPS
<[Raiden]> 3677 frames in 5.0 seconds = 735.335 FPS
<[Raiden]> интел обогнал )
<tagezi> lightdiver: поставь юпитер
<lightdiver> это что?
<scratchx[x]> glxgears???
<tagezi> Jupiter 0.1.7
<lightdiver> "Совпадений с шаблоном не найдено."
<lightdiver> что за утилита то?
<scratchx[x]> 300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.914 FPS
<scratchx[x]> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0"
<scratchx[x]>       after 47 requests (47 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<scratchx[x]> че ваще тухло?
<Tmin10> хм, шестерёнки как то нестаильно крутятся)) То 170 FPS, то до 66 проваливается
<Tmin10> но 170 максимум
<Tmin10> что то 270 нет, как когда ставил ключ локально...
<[Raiden]> вот более веселый тест , ещё в убунте есть glmark2
<tagezi> lightdiver: для буков, специально... батарейку беречь
<Tmin10> почти 7 мегабайт весит(((
<Tmin10> с моими 64 килобитами долго качать...
<tagezi> lightdiver: у ская в блоге где-то была ссылка, я так не помню
<lightdiver> tagezi: в официальных источниках пока нету.. потом может поищу. У меня ноут максимум 2,5 часа держит
<tagezi> lightdiver: у меня в среднем 4-5 часов
<Tmin10> ноут или нет?
<tagezi> ноут
<lightdiver> сколько дюймов?
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1106/h_1352225814_8771399_6329f5779c.png
<[Raiden]> я сказал веселый , а картинку не кинул )
<Tmin10> хм, скачался тест, ща попробуем...
<tagezi> asus k-53e сами ищите.. на i5 и интеловской встроеной видяхой
<Tmin10> Error: Glmark2 needs OpenGL(ES) version >= 2.0 to run (but version string is: '1.4 Mesa 9.0')!
<lightdiver> 7221 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1444.180 FPS
<Tmin10> у мя из-за этого майнкрафт тормозил ужасно...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: это что такое?
<[Raiden]> Tmin10: a покажи  glxinfo |egrep 'rendering|OpenGL'
<lightdiver> 6Cells : 5200 mAh 56 Whrs
<Tmin10> там 5 строк, какую?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: glxspheres
<[Raiden]> кинь все мне в приват или paste.org.ru
<Tmin10> 1.4 Mesa 9.0 Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GME x86/MMX/SSE2 direct rendering: Yes
<lightdiver> а у меня такой строки нету)
<Tmin10> короче так, расширений вообще нету
<[Raiden]> Tmin10: тебе надо узнат ькак должно быть. 200 с чем-то слишком мало, мне кажется.
<scratchx[x]> 300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.848 FPS а че у меня так мало?
<Tmin10> дык сейчас уже 150
<lightdiver> ёscratchx[x]: всинк же
<Tmin10> ну нетбук, что с него взять
<Tmin10> двже дров то нет на карточку
<[Raiden]> а может и нормально
<lightdiver> scratchx[x]: env vblank_mode=0 glxgears
<scratchx[x]> тоже самое
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: у меня два года назад так же было. Видать драйвер корявый или еще что
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: у тебя интел?
<scratchx[x]> нвидиа
<lightdiver> а теперь вон 1500
<scratchx[x]> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600M GT] (rev a1)
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: тогда nvidia-settings и там в закладке опенгл кгалку всинка сними
<lightdiver> scratchx[x]: тысяч 5 будет
<[Raiden]> сча посмотрим )
<scratchx[x]> хм не нашел
<Tmin10> ксттаи, а что за вертикальная синхронизация, это вроде на старых аналоговых использовалось?
<scratchx[x]> есть vblank
<lightdiver> scratchx[x]: отключай
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: vblank sync... = vsync
<scratchx[x]> 10707 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2141.367 FPS
<scratchx[x]> хы и че это дает?
<lightdiver> ну.. могло быть и лучше
<lightdiver> scratchx[x]: а ничего) это не бенчмарк)
<[Raiden]> может мобильная просто попроще.
<lightdiver> тут многое зависит от системы  и погоды в австралии
<Tmin10> да, тут у мя вон волнами, падая в 2 раза...
<Tmin10> даже в 3 раза
<lightdiver> но я рад что моя интел почти так же выжала)
<scratchx[x]> так это вбланк на что влияет?
<Sergey_IT> scratchx[x], вертикальная синхронизация включена, я отключил
<lightdiver> scratchx[x]: на искажение изображения)
<Tmin10> а бенчмарки есть какие нить?
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: на синхронизацию с обновлением экрана.
<[Raiden]> 60гц в общем
<scratchx[x]> ну с ним лутше изображение7
<lightdiver> угу
<lightdiver> но ты врядли разницу увидишь
<scratchx[x]> ну так убрать его?
<[Raiden]> я бы сказал что обычно пофиг , но есть байка что могут быть артефакты без неё.
<lightdiver> а зачем?
<Sergey_IT> на нетбуке лучше отключить синхронизацию
<lightdiver> ты уже убрал)
<scratchx[x]> ну я имею ввиду оставить отключенным?
<lightdiver> оставляй
<lightdiver> это опция, которая никому нафих никогда не нужна
<scratchx[x]> блин ну вот щя смотрю фильм на телике по хдмй температура 78 градусов на видюхе
<lightdiver> чем проверил то?
<Sergey_IT> Tmin10, у меня похожий нетбук, атом 1.6, 2 Гб, но инел жма3150
<scratchx[x]> nvidia-settings
<Tmin10> у мя ноут EM250
<lightdiver> а чем бы для интела глянуть температуру?
<Tmin10> *нетбук конечно же
<Sergey_IT> у меня самсунг н210
<scratchx[x]> там thermal settings
<Tmin10> Атом N270, староват, 2 гига сам поставил памяти
<Tmin10> Кстати разницы не почувствовал между 1 гигом и двумя...
<Sergey_IT> ightdiver, попробуй psensor,  я пользую, но у нетбука Т видео не показывает
<[Raiden]> ну, задача нетбуков пить кофе и читать почту. ТАм и 200фпс хватит )
<Tmin10> а игрушки как же?)
<[Raiden]> маджонг, сапёр
<Sergey_IT> у меня 400fps
<[Raiden]> )
<Tmin10> Flare,
<Sergey_IT> doom нормально бегает
<lightdiver> Intel digital thermal sensor...                             Success!
<lightdiver> ага.. нашел сенсор.. хм
<Tmin10> у мя в проц упираются алгоритмы обучения нейронных сетей, 2000 эпох за 30 секунд учит тока...
<Sergey_IT> Tmin10, посмотри в htop может какой процесс мешается
<Tmin10> под виндой fallout 2 отлчино шёл, под вайном не очень
<lightdiver> Next adapter: i915 gmbus dpb (i2c-9)
<lightdiver> хм
<Tmin10> хм, мускул что то память отвоевал...
<Tmin10> Надо бы веб сервер гасить видимо...
<lightdiver> sensors странная утилита.. не ясно как юзать)
<Tmin10> компиз проц кушает и оперативку тока...
<lightdiver> ага
<lightdiver> работает
<lightdiver> Core 0:       +55.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +90.0°C)
<lightdiver> Core 2:       +53.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +90.0°C)
<[Raiden]> компиз должен есть видеокарту
<[Raiden]> не только проц.
<lightdiver> да, ноут обычно очень горячий
<[Raiden]> хотя у вас ноутбучников это теперь 1 и то же
<tagezi> у меня ноут обычно очень холодный )
<lightdiver> Sergey_IT: оказывается у меня не такой уж и хреновый ноут как я думал)
<lightdiver> у меня он иногда от перегрева вырубается
<lightdiver> летом
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, есть ещё ноуты с отденой картой... игровые, как их называют
<tagezi> lightdiver: может тебе его почистить?
<Tmin10> хм, без мускула память поменьше занята)
<tagezi> lightdiver: у меня такое было когда шерть от моей сабаки забивается в кулер... как почистишь, так он и не жужит даже )
<lightdiver> tagezi: как раз недавно вскрывал.. там ни единой пылинки
<lightdiver> он за 2 года как новый остался
<lightdiver> я аж офигел
<tagezi> сранно... а пасту менял?
<lightdiver> греется именно трубка медная какая-то
<Tmin10> У меня кот дома, вот думаю разобрать впервые за 2 года...
<scratchx[x]> мне кажется куллер как то медленно крутится
<lightdiver> а пасту не менял вообще
<lightdiver> он еще и БУ
<scratchx[x]> да
<tagezi> lightdiver: поменял бы, высохла падить
<lightdiver> tagezi: я на своем первом компе пасту не менял ни разу)
<lightdiver> tagezi: 1998-2010 годы жизни
<lightdiver> tagezi: я когда кулер с проца снял, там рос какой-то черный мохнатый мох)
<shenmue> биотехнологии
<lightdiver> но работало..
<Tmin10> Ну мох проводил тепло значит
<lightdiver> проц до сих пор живой.. я им бороду расчесываю. Удобно
<shenmue> надо было колбасой в мох тыкнуть )
<shenmue> покормить то есть
<Tmin10> лучше сиропом сахарным)
<scratchx[x]> еще я заметил раньше при вращении кулера на полную его было слышно
<scratchx[x]> а сейчас нет
<Tmin10> А у мя на проце кулер шумит при запуске что то, обычно лечу ударом по корпусу и он замолкает....
<lightdiver> Tmin10: это пыль
<lightdiver> чистить нужно
<Tmin10> да вроде продувал, не очень много...
<tagezi> Tmin10: шпиндель смаж
<scratchx[x]> я смазывал, мож поэтому и не слышно
<lightdiver> Tmin10: у меня однажды так жужжал жужал, а потом взял и выкатился на середину комнаты..
<tagezi> =D
<Tmin10> хм, от чего это?
<Tmin10> открутился?
<lightdiver> отломался)
<Tmin10> кстати, как видюху поменял с GTX на GT, так сразу стал энергии меньше есть комп, рекомендую0
<Tmin10> да и место внутри экономится)
<lightdiver> и производительность ниже
<Tmin10> ну это мелочи)
<Tmin10> кстати, никто не решил проблему меню выключения в 12.10?
<Tmin10> а то кнопки тыкаю, а оно не выключает комп
<diskin> Tmin10, а ударять не пробовал? :)
<tagezi> lightdiver: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/jupiter
<Tmin10> по меню?) не реагирует)
<diskin> по компу
<Tmin10> я про ноут)
<Tmin10> комп у мя пока ещё без убунты стоит
<lightdiver> tagezi: у меня не убунту)
<tagezi> lightdiver: предупреждать нужно... тут у всех по умолчанию убунту
<Tmin10> кстати, а зачем юпитер нужен?)
<Tmin10> я его вроде поставил, вроде висит, а зачем оно надо непонятно....
<lightdiver> управление частотой более удобное
<tagezi> Tmin10: он питанием управляет
<lightdiver> можно и без него
<Tmin10> иногда производительность уменьшал, но толку вроде нет...
<pr0mode> всем ку
<lightdiver> например е17 и кеды умеют
<lightdiver> но не знаю насколько так же "умно"
<tagezi> Tmin10: у меня время автономной работы выше с ним и комп поменьше греется вроде
<Tmin10> а тормозов не видно?
<tagezi> Tmin10: ну, у меня i5 с 4 гигами памяти, мне тяжело судить о тормазах
<tagezi> Tmin10: на старом буке я не замечал тормазов из-за него
<Tmin10> эх...
<Tmin10> кстати, а на новый планшет от МС, который про, можно поставить будет линукс, как думаете?
<scratchx[x]> хм а при смене частоты проца и его режима что т оскорость кулера не меняется
<scratchx[x]> а раньше при нагрузке она возрастала
<scratchx[x]> чему пышка?
<Tmin10> А кто нибудь общается с обладателями мейл агента?
<lightdiver> Tmin10:  mdc, qutim
<Sergey_IT> irc наше все
<Tmin10> но если у людей агент)
<Tmin10> я вот использую пиджин с плагином, но не айс конечно...
<Tmin10> а из под вайна не запускается агент(
<tagezi> Tmin10: перетягивай всех на гтолк.. с майлру не удаёться дружить... у них кодеры не кодеры...
<Tmin10> ну у них закрытый протокол
<Tmin10> формально он открытый, но это не так
<tagezi> да они и в закрытом режиме не могут ничего удачного сделать
<Tmin10> файлики кидаются)
<Tmin10> мне под линуксом этого не хватает...
<scratchx[x]> так стоп у меня че у куллера нет сенсора?
<scratchx[x]> можно как то узнать это?
<scratchx[x]> sensors кроме температуры н ече не показывает
<tagezi> они же в прошлом году, вроде, асю портировали... там в требованиях было похоже больше на 3Д игрушку )
<Tmin10> под мак кстати агент вообще пичален
<Tmin10> но хотя бы есть официально
<lightdiver> Tmin10: http://mdc.ru/
<Sergey_IT> scratchx[x], у меня тоже
<Tmin10> а там файлики мона кидать?
<scratchx[x]> Sergey_IT: так как тогда им регулировать?
<scratchx[x]> винда то точно как то скорость меняла
<Sergey_IT> scratchx[x], железо как то само регулирует
<scratchx[x]> блин а если я хочу максимальную скорость?
<scratchx[x]> не получится?
<lightdiver> Tmin10: я сам никогда агент не юзал, хз что это
<Tmin10> Ну передача файла собеседнику)
<lightdiver> Tmin10: но сестра второй год на этом. Вроде не жаловалась почти
<Tmin10> попробую, спасибо
<Sergey_IT> scratchx[x], в 10.04 у меня Fn F8 переключало скорости, в 12.04 нет, но скорость как то меняется
<Tmin10> а то быстро фотку или архив перекинуть сейчас ни как(
<lightdiver> Tmin10: я это сделал проще
<lightdiver> Tmin10: апач рулит ;)
<Tmin10> ну, это сложно
<scratchx[x]> Sergey_IT: а у меня походу нет поэтому мож и греется
<Tmin10> а если мне скинуть?
<lightdiver> это один клик
<lightdiver> а если тебе - это один пхп скрип
<Tmin10> просто в агенте вообще без кликов)
<Tmin10> тупо кинул на окно и всё, передаётся)
<lightdiver> с кликами)
<Tmin10> как скайп)
<Sergey_IT> Tmin10, через файлообменник
<lightdiver> кидать то нужно
<Tmin10> ну полуклик)
<Tmin10> всё, ухожу)
<lightdiver> а тут ты кидаешь не в окно программы, а в каталог нужный
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35247
<_d4vid> [Raiden], обновляйся..
<[Raiden]> как появится в дистре или на ппа, то сразу )
<[Raiden]> ох , уже.
<[Raiden]> не , чуда не произошло, только новость пока есть
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а ты еще в чудеса веришь?
<[Raiden]> конечно
<tagezi> хочешь чуда создай его сам )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это точно! )
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1112/s2.png ты это тоже видишь?
<[Raiden]> вижу что и где )
<lightdiver> версии смотри;)
<tagezi> странный какой-то вид у кде
<lightdiver> [D] kde-base/kdesu [1]      Available versions:  (3.5) 3.5.10 3.5.10-r9999
<lightdiver> и так на любой элемент)
<lightdiver> жесть
<[Raiden]> у меня убунта
<lightdiver> да не важно
<lightdiver> впервые такое вижу)
<tagezi> ну может на фря как-то всё иначе, не?
<lightdiver> lightdiver: что странного?
<[Raiden]> kdesu  у нас пакета нет
<lightdiver> есть есть..
<[Raiden]> ходят тут всякие не пойми с чем )
<lightdiver> у меня доступны третьи кеды.. не дошло еще?)
<[Raiden]> до меня дошло
<[Raiden]> но причем тут мы?
<lightdiver> а до меня пока нет)
<[Raiden]> в кде 3 кде нет
<[Raiden]> в кубунте
<lightdiver> да их нигде давно уже нет
<[Raiden]> не верно
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе есть
<lightdiver> суза мертва
<[Raiden]> тоже не верно, у меня установлена )
<[Raiden]> и не только
<lightdiver> установить и винхр можно
<lightdiver> живее оно не станет
<[Raiden]> ты сам понимаеш ьчто ты пишешь?
<[Raiden]> вин хп закрытый продукт. А опенсусе открытый, действующий
<lightdiver> ты видимо плохо понимаешь что такое суза и опенсуза
<lightdiver> были точнее
<lightdiver> ну да ладно, это скучное обсуждение
<istorik> приветствую, помогите разобраться с web камерой. ПЫтаюсь ее запустить через ffmpeg, но картинки с нее нет. Со второй камеры есть. Куда курить?
<[Raiden]> ок, я плохо понимаю. Но от тебя конкретно объяснения не хочу )
<istorik> Logitech, Inc. HD Webcam B990. Через Скайп с нее картинка выдается. Ubuntu 12.10
<[Raiden]> ты в каком-то своём мире живешь, где у нас есть такие же пакеты ка кв твоем дистре и опенсусе не существует
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: ты точно с кде работал раньше?
<[Raiden]> ты точно помнишь то что ты у меня спрашивал ?
<lightdiver> просто ты не знаешь даже основ кде.. хм
<lightdiver> и настроить их не можешь
<lightdiver> странно это
<[Raiden]> конечно нет. и даже больше. Не умею и не хочу их настравивать так как у тебя )
<[Raiden]> @kban lightdiver
<tagezi> [Raiden]: о_О
<[Raiden]> istorik: а какая команда для ффмпег?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, я так.. просто в первые вижу что бы так... всё я заткнулся
<istorik> Разные пробовал на пример avconv -t 1 -f video4linux2 -s 320x240 -r 30 -i /dev/video1 1.jpg
<istorik> после этой команды вешаются все usb
<[Raiden]> ага, тут устройство не указано, а по умолчанию наверняка /dev/video0 используется
<istorik> а после -i идет разве не устройство?
<[Raiden]> устройство, не заметил.
<[Raiden]> не знаю тогда, пиши на форум или попробуй не ффмпег )
<istorik> мне запускать трансляцию со звуком, боюсь не ffmpeg не вариант =(
<[Raiden]> vlc , mplayer не умеют?
<istorik> vlc тоже выдает пустой экран. а mplayer не пробовал, он разве умеет
<[Raiden]> показат ькартинку да , а вещать анверное нет )
<[Raiden]> может -f video4linux2 лишнее? бывают дрова использующие v4l v1
<istorik> без этой строчки даже не запускается
<istorik> точнее без 2 на конце
<[Raiden]> тогда сдаюсь. Это была последняя идея )
<istorik> И на том спасибо, буду пробовать
<[Raiden]> А никто не знает что мне кинули за шот? Это гента?
<tagezi> фря
<[Raiden]> а ну почти 1 хрен
<tagezi> там на шоте написано в какойто из строк
<[Raiden]> да, точно
<[Raiden]> тем более нефиг ему тут делать.
<tagezi> но вид его кде чото мне не понравился.. может потому что я привык к тому что у тебя, всё красиво сделано
<[Raiden]> я ему говорю у нас пакета нет, он мне пишет есть есть )
<tagezi> у него как-то всё топорно что-ли... не знаю насколько у него всё там литает, но чувсто что сидишь в кедах лет 5 назад
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, такого пакета нет, и никогда не было... я смотрел на убунту.пакедж )
<[Raiden]> на самом деле дня нашего дистра ест ьреп с тринити. Это немного обновленный  кде3 , частично переведенный на qt4
<[Raiden]> я просто в такой манере не хотел говорить
<[Raiden]> → 3.5.13.1 [Current]        10/11/2012 , правда последняя сборка для 12.04
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], похоже кде победит http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=205820.0
<tagezi> нет, юнити больше )
<[Raiden]> по идее должно победить юнити. Обычн опобеждает то что по дефолту )
<tagezi> да там всего юнити + кде = 47 голосов - это не опрос
<[Raiden]> синамон 0% , наверное все кто хотел свалили на минт. На  самом деле он есть и на ппа.
<[Raiden]> *кто его хотел
<tagezi> да не.. ну проголосовало всего 85 человек... на этом выводы строить какие-нибудь вообще смешно
<[Raiden]> Ну, посмотрим через неделю )
<tagezi> я, например, вот только что, я вообще не знал что голоса какие-то считают.. и то проголосовал что бы увидеть результать
<[Raiden]> есть такой мод минта - росинка. Я видел опрос де для неё, там кде толи выйграло толи в ровень с гномом шло - уже не помню
<Sergey_IT> сейчас  новые компы помощнее - кде будет расти
<Sergey_IT> если бы они дефолт кде минимизовали слегка - было бы еще больше
<[Raiden]> у меня е4600 , памяти правда доставлено до 4гб. Но это уже несуществующий сокет и проц не топовый даже для  тех времен,
<tagezi> ничего, они пошли другим путём, они в Юнити навставляли всего что только под руку подвернулось
<[Raiden]> я не испытываю серьъезных проблем
<tagezi> чел на форуме прав, если из 12.10 поудалять эти линзы, ведпоиск, магазины -она летать начинает
<tagezi> веб-поиск*
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я вот не понимаю, зачем включать все по дефолту (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я тоже этого не понимаю
<[Raiden]> просто современные среды делаются для нормальных компьютеров.
<[Raiden]> где т о что вы называете летает слабо ощущается от количесва линз )
<[Raiden]> хотя надо было модулями делать и гуи хороший для скачивания, вкл\выкл линз
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у меня i5 стоит с 4 гигами, и у меня жутко тормозило, пока не снёс всё это
<[Raiden]> ок, тогда верю )
<[Raiden]> !zip
<ubuntuhelp> Файлы архивов с расширениями .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace и др. можно открыть при помощи file-roller (в GNOME), Ark (в KDE) или Xarchiver (в XFCE). См. также https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты справки делаешь?
<[Raiden]> могу. Но сча думал найти ппа с патченым зипом
<tagezi> а, а я думал ты просто справки делаешь и тестиш как они смотряться )
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/~frol/+archive/zip-i18n
<[Raiden]> нашел
<tagezi> [Raiden]: "и создавать архивы с DOS-совместимых файлов по умолчанию." ты уверен что он тебе нужен?
<tagezi> или ты только унзип пользуешь?
<[Raiden]> зипы старые попадаются. внутри кракозябры.
<[Raiden]> да
<tagezi> понятно, нужно попробовать
<[Raiden]> в альте сразу так. Во тчто значит региональынй дистр, местный
<[Raiden]> к сожалению нам не хватило патриотизма что бы его юзать :)
<[Raiden]> наверное они что-то делают не так.
<tagezi> мне альт не понравился
<tagezi> хотя я очень давно его пытался юзать.. когда только только на линь стал переходить
<[Raiden]> роса ещё теперь наш,  но мне не нравится то что они пробут модифицировать кде, вместо того что бы просто его раздавать  Всё отключаемо, но всеравно осадок )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а роса на чем базируется?
<[Raiden]> мандрива. Эта фирма её купила. Но делает и мандриву и под своим именем
<[Raiden]> в общем мандрива развалилась на магею и росу )
<tagezi> понятно.. мандрива мне тоже не понравилась.. вернее тогда ещё мандрайк 10
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо, хоть зипы теперь правильно открываются...
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi>  а для рара такой фишки нет? )
<[Raiden]> неа, но я видел 1 интересный ньюанс. файл-роллер открывал рар с кракозябрами, а арк - нет
<tagezi> надо будет покопаться в коде
<tagezi> [Raiden]: арк же на qt4 написан?
<[Raiden]> да, может быть с кде-либс.
<tagezi> arc?
<[Raiden]> ark
<tagezi> спасибо
<[Raiden]> он жирный может быть. Я в ег опревью смотрел фб2, а это значит что тянет  либы других кде проектов )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1107/h_1352238544_4139686_ce956db65c.png
<tagezi> ) не, я его ставить не буду.. он мне половину кубунты поставит заодно )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> похоже на то. Обратная сторона интеграции.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: вот за это я не люблю кде в том числе: soprano-daemon{a} virtuoso-minimal{a}
<tagezi> ну зачем они мне, даже если я на кде? может у меня аллергия на пдф )
<[Raiden]> ну зато ест ьприложения котоыре сами могут открыть архив и архиватор который может показывать сам превью
<[Raiden]> сопран осча гляну, не помню что это )
<tagezi> в кути есть возможность делать плагины, довольно просто организовывается, кстати, можно было всё это не ставить в зависимости, а сделать доставляемыми при необходимости
<[Raiden]> это надо весь софт переписывать, что бы умел работать и с этими либами и без
<tagezi> ну а так совт завязан очень жестко на kde.. причем, даже в самой кде особо не поиграешься, получи в придачу и пусть сидит
<tagezi> юнити сейчас идёт по пути жестких привязок, скоро тоже будет установи гдит - прилетит половина юнити, вместе с линзами магазинов
<[Raiden]> ну я думаю что это нормально. Ненормально тольк ото что сред много. Поэтому интеграция создаёт неудоства.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а может и интеграция сильная софта ненормальаня штука в ос где нету 1 де. Хрен его знает
<[Raiden]> возможно просто идея де немного чужда юникс-лайк вообще. Особенно открытому,  где кажыдй делакет как хочет
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-07
<IlyaLevin> народ, вопрос: можно ли в консоли сделать вывод процесса удаления каталога?
<[Raiden]> думаю что нет
 * skai-falkorr представил, как аски артом нарисовано как в судебную комнату, где судья такой суровый rm, заводят файл, судья смотрит на него, говорит "повинен смерти" и жмет кнопку. открывается люк в полу и файл падает туда, ге его
 * skai-falkorr пожирают крокодилы. и заводят следующий файл
<[Raiden]> прогрессбар вообще для команд есть
<[Raiden]> в виде отдельной программы
<[Raiden]> с дд и сп  будет работать, но вот удаление хз
<[Raiden]> можно найти погуглив progressbar for dd или как-то так
<skai-falkorr> она назыается bar
<skai-falkorr> прога для прогрессбара
<skai-falkorr> неожиданное название, правда?
<[Raiden]> ага
<shenmue> echo "удаляю"
<shenmue> echo "удален"
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> можно анимашку замутить с точками
<[Raiden]> можно сделать бегушую строку или мигающую точку до тех пор пока удаляется
<shenmue> а вообще этот процесс быстрый в лине
<[Raiden]> баш , printf или tput + echo
<shenmue> как на винде просиходит удаление я вообще не понимаю
<[Raiden]> обычно да. А в бтрфс если делать подтома, то подтом вообще в момент грохается и пофиг какой размер
<[Raiden]> на каждую папку правда не будешь делать
<shenmue> на винде видать файл действительно целиком перемещается в корзину а не переписывается его путь.
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> наверное
<shenmue> а чо дальше я тоже не знаю. видать нулями строчит вместо тог что бы сказать что тут ничего нет
<[Raiden]> хотя должно быть быстро, премещение в пределах раздела в винде быстро
<[Raiden]> не, стирается только запись о файле, больше ничего. каждый блок 0 забивать накладно
<shenmue> ну чота это долго как то происходит
<[Raiden]> инфа хранится пока не перезапишется
<[Raiden]> ну не так уж )
<shenmue> ну да. быстрое форматирование. тупо стираются заголовки а сиситема делает отметку что тут пусто
<[Raiden]> выключи корзину вообще )
<shenmue> ну почему то быстрое форматирование всего винта быстрее чем скажем удалить 16 гигов из корзины мусора
<shenmue> вот щас опять. 100мб удаляется 40 секунд
<shenmue> чо оно там делает? загадка
<[Raiden]> rm -rf internet
<tarokinoe> Привет! Как узнать какой днс-сервер прописан у меня в настройках компа, сетевые настройки получаю по dhcp, стоит MInt13, /etc/resolv.conf - такого файла нету
<shenmue> ммм... ifconfig глянь
<shenmue> это команда
<tarokinoe> смотрел не показывает
<shenmue> больше не помню =) хотя можешь в нетворкменеджере глянуть. там может покажет
<boris_t> dig google.ru и смотриш чего написанно в SERVER:
<tarokinoe> ;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1) -вот такое выдает
<boris_t> с помошью netstat смотри чтоза прога слушает етот потр и интерфейс
<sonuva> есть живые?
<boris_t> !ask > sonuva
<ubuntuhelp> sonuva, please see my private message
<sonuva> не умничай
<boris_t> оке, запаметовал, забыл просто на каком канале нахожусь
<shenmue> !ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Дистрибутив GNU/Linux на основе проекта Debian GNU/Linux. Он разрабатывается огромным комьюнити:  http://www.ubuntu.ru анг. http://www.ubuntu.com ps: !ubuntu-install !ubuntu-rus !ubuntu-netinst !ubuntu-test !ubuntu-speedup !ubuntu-build !ubuntu-sharing
<shenmue> да ну? оО
<skai> чечектоту?
<tacirus> ктоттутесть
<skai> никоготутнетсовсем
<Krepver> А ты хотел спросить что-то?
<jlewka> если нет не кого то и спрашивать то не кому должно быть...
<SergeyIT> ух
<SergeyIT> в среду, как всегда, минимум народу
<jlewka> все работают?
<tagezi> всем привет
<skai> а что еще делат ьв среду днем
<Redfield> skai, ты неработаешь чтоле  ?
<skai> hf,jnf.
<skai> раюотаю
<skai> сплю я в кабинете
<skai> сливаться надо в сторону дома
<jlewka> там спать?)
<[baronos]> все уже в тимфорс2 играют чрез стим?)
<tagezi> чо это?
<[baronos]> это тимфорс2
 * ei-grad пытался поставить, не получилось
<ei-grad> оно тупо игнорирует нажание кнопки "установить"
<ei-grad> однако игры из humble bundle поставились и запускаются....
<zuker> утро ребята, есть кто пользуется zsh?
<[baronos]> есть
<zuker> я чесно гуглил, читал маны, но line editing mode для меня остался загадкой
<zuker> включил vi mode, хочу попасть в начало строки, нажимаю Home, он переносит строку вниз, вставляет символ H в начало
<zuker> это так и надо?)
<skai-falkorr> zuker: это ви
<zuker> я понимаю, но там когда нажмаешь home тебя переносит в начало строки всетаки)
<skai-falkorr> сомнеаюсь:)дико сомневаюсь
<zuker> скринкаст записать?)
<[baronos]> я вот открыл для себя в терминале удаление слов на ctrl+shift+w :)
<SergeyIT> zuker, консольные утилиты обычно не пользуют управляющие клавиши (которых раньше и не было) а управляются только ascii
<zuker> пасиб, я уже понял что vi mode не мое)
<[Raiden]> mcedit , ted  можешь глянуть
<[Raiden]> )
<zuker> да нет, так что я посльзуюсь vim
<zuker> но редактирование command line без home end это не то что мне будет удобно
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: привет. автора книги посмотрела?
<[Raiden]> А я не пользуюсь. редакторов полно.
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, +1 про автора)
<tacirus> подскажите нормальный прокси, который будет и джава скрипт нормально работать
<NoOova> squid
<baronos> ntnc
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35254
<andrex> круто
<[Raiden]> для федорщиков тяжкая новость, у них там блобы плохо работают, а иногда ваще криво ставятся
<[Raiden]> такое впечатление возникла сидя у них в жабере
<[Raiden]> кло
<tagezi> да, круто...
<tacirus> скажите как узнать название всех програм которые у меня на компе установленны7
<tacirus> вот не помню какой торрент клиент у меня установлен
<tacirus> нехочется переходить в гном
<baronos> transmission-gtk наверно
<tacirus> неа
<[Raiden]> dpkg --get-selections |grep install >моё_установленное.txt
<tagezi> txt -то зачем?
<[Raiden]> или aptitude используй для поиска, там первое поле показывает установлено или нет
<tacirus> [Raiden]: спасибо уже сделал смотрю список
<[Raiden]> что бы знать что это текст, а не скрипт или конфиг )
<andrex> райден наверно весь ман зазубрил по дпкг
<tacirus> вот , у меня deluge
<[Raiden]> Ну, кое-что знаю +  заметки ещё есть. Я ж не только в чатах сижу, но и учусь использовать свою ос.
<tacirus> а что это за прога dpkg?
<baronos> man dpkg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: эм... я как-то не подумал, я и так вижу какие у меня вайлы )
<tacirus> я уже сделал этот ман вот читаю
<[Raiden]> ещё можно узнать установлена программа или нет в apt-cache policy name
<[Raiden]> LANG=C apt-cache policy bash |egrep 'Installed|Candidate'
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> без переменной русские слова придется грепать
<[Raiden]> dpkg -S ещё полезно. Если ест ьфайл и надо узнат ьиз какого пакета. Ваш К.О.
<andrex> man dpkg полезно, а так это может забытся, вобще полезно читать маны)
<[Raiden]> а с помощью --set-selections и ещё пары команд можно вернуться на сохраненный список пакетов...
<[Raiden]> или наоборот быстр одоставить за свежую систему всё что там
<[Raiden]> на*
<tacirus> всем до встречи
<andrex> встреча с нами обычно, после беды) такшто не думаю...
<andrex> sudo dpkg --set-selections < programm.list && sudo apt-get -u dselect-upgrade типо так
<[Raiden]> чего-то у него квирк старый, наверное 12.04 или дебиан
<[Raiden]> у дебианщиков такой веселый канал на фриноде, что они все сюда прут )
<andrex> в 12.4 4:4.1.3 такшто наверно не обновлялся давно
<[Raiden]> тогда я ставлю на дебиан. Кажется он упоминал что прешел. Говорил что хфце или лхде там меньше памяти скушало
<[Raiden]> вернется - можно будет спросить  )
<[Raiden]> рам это вообще отдельаня тема. Допустим использую я непомук. Можно выделить под его нужды 50мб рам или 150.   Что лучше, +100мб свободной рам или более быстырй и плавный поиск по индексам и тегам?
<[Raiden]> можно конечно сказать что лучше locate :)
<[Raiden]> кстати у меня вопрос возник. Никто не знает каталогизатор видео?
<[Raiden]> ну что-то вроде плейера с базой, редактированием тегов и имен файлов, только не для мп3, а для видео.
<andrex> xbmc какойнить
<andrex> Gcstar
<[Raiden]> Хм, посмотреть медиацентры вариант. Но мне больше базу хотелось бы , может быт ьс вызовом плейера на выбор
<[Raiden]> Gcstar посмотрю, вроде похоже
<tagezi> а зачем использование памяти по умолчанию в убунте ограничивают 40% ?
<[Raiden]> а зачем ты читаешь левую литературу?
<[Raiden]> кто ограничивает и где
<tagezi> ну, у меня как только память загружаеться на 40% начинает использоваться свап
<tagezi> я савсем забыл поменять с прошлой установки, и не догонял, почему у меня при затратных задачах так медленно всё пашет
<[Raiden]> ест ьпараметр у ядра wm.swappines он отвечает за активность юза свопа. Я подохзреваю что в убунте дефолтное значение.
<tagezi> Ну так сейчас /etc/sysctl.conf выставил  vm.swappiness=10 и у меня всё понеслось
<tagezi> вопрос то не в том что делать? ))) а почему это так коряво по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию 60. Авторы ядра считают что ограничивать юз свопа не нужно.
<[Raiden]> это касается линукс вообще, не конкретно убунты
<tagezi> эм.. но тогда память реально колекционируется
<tagezi> а обращений к диску становиться в разы больше, что замедляет систему
<artus> tagezi, ты того, как начнеш свапитцо - прозрееш ))
<[Raiden]> смотря что попадает в своп. Как использовать.
<[Raiden]> в виндовсе своп используется сразу после загрузки, он не пустой
<tagezi> artus: ну так, я вот только что смотрел.. память выше 40% не лезет, всё в своп летит, и при этом мой комп скорее на калькулятор стал похож, чем на машину
<[Raiden]> если выгрузит ьреально редконужное, то можно получить ускорение
<artus> а, я к тому что если выставить чтоб свапилось когда 90% памяти занято - вот тогда жесть начинается)
<[Raiden]> при 40% не должно всё в своп лететь
<[Raiden]> это какой-то баг ты словил
<tagezi> ну у меня так постоянно
<_d4vid> у меня проблемы с флеш..
<artus> выкинь каку)
<_d4vid> короче не могу управлять своим флешом
<tagezi> при ограничении свопа на 10 в своп вообще ничего не летит )
<_d4vid> например выходит в видеочате окошко разрешить камеру а нажать я не могу .. почему? как лечить?
<[Raiden]> у меня сча больше 50% занято, аптайм часов 7 , в свопе 1мб
<[Raiden]> так что всегда так  - это странно и 40% тоже.
<_d4vid> почему не могу нажать на окошко.. странно
<[Raiden]> хромиум и фф одновременно накладн опо памяти юзать )
<_d4vid> у меня фф
<_d4vid> и флеш не пашет .. тоесть только в окошке с примером камерой не пашет не могу вклучить камеру через флеш кликаю мышкой и ничего не происходит
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: я не знаю
<_d4vid> кто скалкивался с такой проблемой?
<andrex> я комбинация кнопок какаято спасала, но не помню, с открыто дровами все робит
<_d4vid> у меня дрова стоят свои убунтовские
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: свои убунтовские это открытые или закрытые?
<[Raiden]> хотя не важно. Я в камерах не варю
<diskin> _d4vid, так а что память съело, известно?
<[Raiden]> Мне удивительно повезло. Какая-то елвая камера trust , везде пашет.
<[Raiden]> левая
<baronos> у меня тоже кам китай за 120р везде раб.)
<[Raiden]> лол , мандрива теперь мундрейк http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35260
<markmx> Приветствую други, есть такой вопрос необычный, чем бы мне поопределять "активность" картинки? ну как бы насколько картинка динамична или скучна
<Sergey_IT> закрыть глаза и медитировать, не?
<shenmue> всё господа
<shenmue> наступила новая эра
<Kyshtynbai> какая именно?
<markmx> надо как то пройтись распознавалкой образов и если картинка насыщена фигней - то отметить что картинка прикольдная :)
<markmx> обаму избрали
<markmx> обаминальный период
<shenmue> теперь кроме вайна мозги будут выносить вопросами по стиму
<Kyshtynbai> чочочо стим в репах? или просто нативка?
<Kyshtynbai> дай ссылку :) !
<markmx> вот и вопросы начались :)))))
<shenmue> нативка бета вроде в публичном не?
<markmx> даже секунды не прошло :)
<shenmue> вот
<shenmue> а я говорил а я предупреждал
<markmx> так :))0 я кажется придумал как без распознавалки образов понять что картинка крутая :)
<markmx> ибо я дурак :)
<Kyshtynbai> Ну в гугле во всяком случае я не вижу).
<artus> shenmue, пойдуть стройными рядами туда же куда и вайноводы )
<shenmue> щас по моему закрытое бета тестирование. но одного счастливчика знаю кто доступ получил
<Kyshtynbai> Ну не, закрытое это скучно
<Kyshtynbai> NVIDIA сегодня сообщила, что новые драйверы NVIDIA® GeForce® R310 удваивают производительность (!)
<Kyshtynbai> ну офигеть теперь
<shenmue> это конечно здорово но где это нужно?
<Kyshtynbai> Да я вообще не понимаю как такое возможно
<Kyshtynbai> :).
<shenmue> пока жадных дографики игр нет на линях
<shenmue> Kyshtynbai оптимизация
<[Raiden]> быстрый драйвер всетаки приятней иметь
<[Raiden]> я кстати уже на 310
<Kyshtynbai> ну не в два же раза оптимизация.
<[Raiden]> бета конечно, но вроде работает
<Kyshtynbai> Это называется не "оптимизация", а "кривой старый драйвер" :) .
<shenmue> а почему бы и нет? если делали что бы работало особо не вникая
<[Raiden]> раньше фпс был такой же как на винде в урбане
<[Raiden]> а лефт4дэт просто небыло
<[Raiden]> интересно отразится ли ускорение на играх под вайном.
<shenmue> Valve представила PPA с совместимы со Steam драйверами
<shenmue> хм видать там в ппа немного другие дровишки чем у вас
<[Raiden]> если версия та же то врятли
<shenmue> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<[Raiden]> nvidia-experimental-NNN driver. в текущих репах
<[Raiden]> если у вас нет, включите все источники и все обновления в источниках
<shenmue> одно радует. это давление на вендоров производителей железок. хоть активность пошла
<[Raiden]> nvidia-experimental-310
<[Raiden]> угу.
<shenmue> правда другой вопрос. как себя будет вести все это не с родными ядрами
<[Raiden]> Я за пару лет так и не увидел лефт4дэт и наверное не увижу ) Старею видимо и всеравн очто это. Но кипиш с дровами это хорошо.
<tagezi> кипиш в обще хорошо, внимание привлекает
<tagezi> главное что бы в меру
<shenmue> главное что бы не остановилось всё это
<[Raiden]> а может и увижу. Rage мне понравился, коротко только.
<tagezi> Rage это что?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=rage+gameplay&oq=rage&gs_l=youtube.3.1.35i39l2j0l8.2512.3042.0.6588.4.4.0.0.0.0.79.249.4.4.0...0.0...1ac.1.74T5s8uirUI
<[Raiden]> игра от id software
<tagezi> аа, понятно... я потом видео гляну, сейчас не закочается, скорость слишком низкая
<shenmue> а я играю в приключения котика ^^
<tagezi> это по типу куэйка?
<shenmue> по мне фпс не сильно отличаются друг от друга. считай поиграл в одну - поиграл во все
<[Raiden]> мне нравится сюжет есть. В рейдже он простенький но есть и на машинках можно поездить. Ещё там есть крылопалки вробе бумерангов и тихо и прикольно зомбям бошки сносит
<[Raiden]> красота :)
<[Raiden]> *когда сюжет есть.
<[Raiden]> а фпс типа урбана это да, все одинаковые по сути.
<[Raiden]> сигейт всех съел http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/87/Diagram_of_Hard_Disk_Drive_Manufacturer_Consolidation.svg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у нас осталось 3 производителя винчестеров? о_О
<pr0mode> всем ку
<Nor8> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/11/steam-linux-beta-launched-how-to.html   Все уже себе прикрутили? )))
<helpmeplz> oO вот это новость
<baronos> стим на линукс фейк, это затянутое 1 апреля :)
<Nor8> Не поверишь, вчера запустил
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, винчестеров скоро не будет, останутся ссд
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: По цене самолета за 1 тб )))
<Sergey_IT> цены упадут
<Sergey_IT> когда то ХТ86 5к$ стоила
<Nor8> Они на жесткие то не падают, а на ссд вообще неизвестно когда
<Sergey_IT> ты считай цену за байт и удивись
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Ну яж не байтами, на развес, покупаю ))
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, ну так можно и на развес - все равно дешевеет )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: угу ) 3-х впринципе достаточно. Можно сказат ьчто 4,  Хитачи как бы дочка,  н омарка и модели пока свои.
<[Raiden]> Возможно то что после наводнений цены не сильно снижены на хдд - итог того что фирмы всего 3 - легко договориться.
<[Raiden]> как себя стим ведет без юнити? :) работает?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да даже лучше, умаю, чем на юнити ))
<Nor8> думаю*
<[Raiden]> тогда ок )
<Nor8> Во всяком случае, запустился и работал без глюков. Игры, правда, как в топике написано, загрузить не удалось
<Nor8> В чате на канале стим-линкс посидел немного, все работало стабильно, русский перевод поддерживает, все настройки работают
<Nor8> Осталось только открытой бетки дождаться
<_d4vid> посоветуйте хороший шрифт
<_d4vid> настройки шрифта
<Nor8> droid b ubuntu
<Nor8> и*
<_d4vid> а дроид что за шрифт?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Запускал, кстати, стим на 12.10
<[Raiden]> ясно, ок
<Nor8>  _d4vid: Дроид это дроид
<_d4vid> Нор8 ок спасибо
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: ttf-droid пакет
<Nor8>  _d4vid:  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Droid_%28%D1%88%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%84%D1%82%29
<_d4vid> спасибо рейден
<_d4vid> всё .. поменял .. спасибо
<Nor8> _d4vid: Понравились шрифты?
<_d4vid> Нор8 ага
<_d4vid> Нор8 класные .. спасибо
<[Raiden]> oxygen ещё попробуйте, правда шрифт на стадии разработки.
<_d4vid> Нар8 а как ты стим запустил? у тебя 32бит? ато у меня не хочет работать
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Не прикручивал себе?   http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35254
<_d4vid> Рейден как ставиться?
<Nor8> _d4vid: Запустил по мануалу, 64-битная версия
<_d4vid> Нор8 дай мануал плиз..
<Nor8>  _d4vid: Я ссылку скидывал пол часа назад
<Nor8> Там и написано
<_d4vid> Нор8 ок ша поишем .. спасибо
<Nor8> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/11/steam-linux-beta-launched-how-to.html
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: какая версия дистра и сколько бит?
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+files/ttf-oxygen-font-family_0.0%7Egit20120923%2B118-0ubuntu0%7Eppa1%7Equantal1_amd64.deb
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+files/ttf-oxygen-font-family_0.0%7Egit20120923%2B118-0ubuntu0%7Eppa1%7Equantal1_i386.deb
<_d4vid> 12.10 64бит
<[Raiden]> первый
<_d4vid> спасибо
<[Raiden]> шрифт конечно для кде писался, но вдруг понравится )
<[Raiden]> деживю и либерейшены на мой взгляд тоже качественные
<[Raiden]> и везде есть
<_d4vid> Нор8 а какую игру можно поиграть?
<_d4vid> тим форсез сервер перегружен..
<_d4vid> Team Fortress 2 вот она не качается..
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1107/h_1352315672_1656638_54058ff41a.png - этот шрифт ещё понравился, для некоторых отдельных вещей типа заголовков
<[Raiden]> comic sans ms
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PLIJc7YE_jw
<baronos> мне neuropol нравится для заголовков)
<[Raiden]> 4.9.3 добралось до ппа
<tagezi> обновишь кде?
<[Raiden]> ага. Тут  минорные релизы часто. Следущий через месяц
<tagezi> ну, удачного обновления, потом раскажешь
<[Raiden]> Удобно что на ппа их собирают. На несколько дней позже чем в опенсусе, но нормально
<[Raiden]> ок
<tagezi> я наверное всётаки дочке ставить кде, так что у меня, возможно, к тебе будет много вопросов )
<artus> tagezi, нелюбиш ты доцю, изверг)
<tagezi> artus: ей 11
<tagezi> она в винде то плохо шарит,
<artus> ну прально, сломать неокрепшую психику ребенку ))
<tagezi> artus: ну я пока разрываюсь между юнити и кде... но меня как-то беспокоит развитие юнити.. ну и потом кде покрасивее будет, а она девочка, да ещё и блондинка )
<tagezi> научу её заходить на канал и доставать райдена =)))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> кубунту ру есть и раздел на сновном форуме.
<tagezi> artus: а ласточку и крысу она не осилит скорее всего, да и симпатичных особо морд я не видел
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да я шучу )) не будет она доставать тут никого )
<[Raiden]> хфце народ обычн обыстро осиливает. Там можно по быстрому 1 панель в стиле винды намутить если что
<_d4vid> <artus> ну прально, сломать неокрепшую психику ребенку )) LOL
<_d4vid> кде ломает всё на пути)
<[Raiden]> кде добывает % линуксу на десктопах, пока что )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: вид винды не самое главное, важно что бы она меня не доставала постоянно насчет настроек и прог.. кде в этом смысле лучше тем что всё друг на друга завязано
<_d4vid> тагези тебе самому то сколько?
<tagezi> пока к строке не привыкнет, и маны читать, незачем ребёнку пихать тяжелое.. а освоит, я её не советчик буду )
<tagezi> _d4vid: а чо?
<_d4vid> тагези ну если доче 11 то тебе за 35 точно)
<[Raiden]> хехе, кутим жрёт рам на 20мб больше плазмы. Чатик называется
<[Raiden]> поставил поюзать
<tagezi> какието у тебя странные подсчеты _d4vid
<[Raiden]> пиджин поднадоел
<_d4vid> у меня кутим не ужился .. криво пашет он ну в юнити не пашет нормально
<_d4vid> тагези а сколько?
<_d4vid> ладно не важно..
<tagezi> test
<tagezi> блин ((
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<_d4vid> [Raiden], обновился?
<_d4vid> [Raiden], у тебя нижняя панель красиво смотрится .. вот зделал бы хауту как ты её так настроил я бы перешёл на кде )))
<_d4vid> ато дефолт не то..
<[Raiden]> в системсеттингс выбераешь 1 из видов плазмы , в свойствах панели ограничиваешь её размер что бы на док было похоже. И таскбар меняешь на icon only (он идёт вместе с кде).
<[Raiden]> и всё
<tagezi> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1108/h_1352326883_9627845_2c8733eaf4.png
<tagezi> забавное изучение с++ )))
<_d4vid> как понять икон онли?
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: как в вин7\доке , если нравится классик таскбар то можешь не менять)
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/751279/1a640a32
<_d4vid> [Raiden], дам тимвивер настроишь мне? ^^
<[Raiden]> Ну могу
<[Raiden]> желательно 12.10 убунта
<_d4vid> [Raiden], она у меня стоит..
<_d4vid> [Raiden], ладно сяду я за кубунту посмотрю что к чему..
<[Raiden]> попробуй. Если что поплюёшся и пойдешь обратно )
<_d4vid> ок ^^
<_d4vid> мне док твой понравился)
<[Raiden]> по сути эт о обычная панель. можно двигать по всякому, создавать ещё и т.д. На кде луке есть ещё  набор презетов для панелей , сек
<[Raiden]> так например можно http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1108/h_1352327315_9737828_b8104f5f25.png
<tagezi> обновление vim прилетело )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> что там ещё можно фиксит интересно )
<[Raiden]> ть
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я понятия не имею, честно )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> сейчас посмотрю конкретно за что отвечают файлы
<_d4vid> [Raiden], так я в кде
<_d4vid> [Raiden], скажи мне плиз заного что мне делать чтоб панель нижняя была похожей на твою
<[Raiden]> на панели справа должна быть кнопка. Если нету, пкм по столу, разблокировать виджеты
<[Raiden]> потом давиш на кнопку на панели и там будут по краям серые стрелки задающие размер
<_d4vid> вверх и вниз а по бокам как зделать уже?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, точняк вим без всяких там гтк... основные пакеты )
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1108/h_1352327928_7978824_6566506ff0.png
<_d4vid> спасибо зделал .. а как теперь настоить икон онли?
<[Raiden]> там же ест ькнопка добавить  виджеты  , ищи там  либо icon-only либо менеджер задач (смотря кака локализация)
<[Raiden]> и кидай на панель что найдется. И в этом же режиме удаляй текущий таскбар, а то будет два )
<_d4vid> удалил
<_d4vid> круто )
<_d4vid> а как я проги в него добавлю?
<[Raiden]> запускай проги, потом пкм  и там показывать значек всегда.
<[Raiden]> ярлык*
<[Raiden]> потом ещё попробуй полку вытащит ьна панель и зайти в её настройки.  Там можно отображать  точки входа. ПОлучится вот что:
<_d4vid> что за полка?
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1108/h_1352328325_7830628_4f03541be4.png
<[Raiden]> ну виджет такой. добавляется так же
<[Raiden]> если нету то можно доставить, в репах офиц есть
<[Raiden]> кажется обошлись без тимвьюера
<_d4vid> ок ^
<_d4vid> спасибо тебе большое..
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: у тебя на панели ест ьпереключалка столов?
<[Raiden]> ну квадратики
<_d4vid> да есть
<[Raiden]> пкм сделай по ним, Настройка, рабчоие столы. Там галка есть отдельный набор виджетов.
<[Raiden]> если поставишь то на каждом столе можно иметь свои виджеты и валлпаперы
<[Raiden]> панель правда будет общей
<_d4vid> зделал..
<_d4vid> круто)
<olga__> ))
<_d4vid> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/26715415/Screenshot%20%283%29.png
<_d4vid> вот
<_d4vid> что у меня получилось )
<[Raiden]> белое очень )
<_d4vid> да пойдёт)
<tagezi> значка терминала не хватает )
<tagezi> хотя можно на хоткей прикрутить )
<[Raiden]> ты ещё можеш ькак в винде ходить по меню типа пуск ,и там отправлять иконки софта в избранное. Они будут    вначале меню
<[Raiden]> что частое на панелЬ, что пореже в меню
<_d4vid> я не понял тебя :(
<_d4vid> мне так сойдёт .. мне ненадо как в винде)
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1108/h_1352329006_4215536_4c1be9b237.png
<[Raiden]> это кдешное меню тоже имеет избранное в общем
<_d4vid> круто ^
<_d4vid> а как ты добавил погоду?
<[Raiden]> есть кстати помимо подразделов ещё 1 забавное отличие от виндовс. Можно во то что вылезло растянуть мышкой )
<_d4vid> у тебя там погода внизу .. тоже виджет=
<_d4vid> ?
<[Raiden]> сек
<[Raiden]> плазмойдов для погоды много, у меян стоит этот  plasma-widget-yawp , потом заходиш ьв настройки системного лотка (трея) и там включаешь
<[Raiden]> сча картинкой что бы не повторяться
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1108/h_1352329244_8325200_70d8e3077d.png
<[Raiden]> тут кстати можно и иначе. по такому способу он будет в трее. но можно добавлять на панель в произвольное место как ты добавлял трей
<[Raiden]> и прям на стол тоже можно
<_d4vid> круто ^^
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вот такая вот хреновина эта кде
<_d4vid> ну да .. теперь надо мне привыкнуть к ней ^^
<[Raiden]> если будет лагать можно некотоыре анимации вырубить. Только в другой раз.  Задолбал )
<_d4vid> спасибо тебе большое и за то..
<[Raiden]> основная тема в кде оксиген, может надоесть, но цветовые расцветки тут отдельно - это разнообразит )
<tagezi>  аможно часики меньше сделать?
<[Raiden]> сча найду с дикими цветами картинку
<tagezi> а то они какието огромные весно утебя на скринах
<tagezi> вечно*
<[Raiden]> ну там настройки есть. Шрифт меняется, дату можно отображать и будут  мелкие
<_d4vid> где можно убавить прозначность?
<tagezi> панятно
<_d4vid> что то у меня она слишком
<[Raiden]> alt+f2 systemsettings и там  внешний вид рабстола - тема стола.
<[Raiden]> темы плазмы настроек не имеют, но их можно наставить дофига или почитать как свою сделать если надо
<[Raiden]> моя называется caledonia
<[Raiden]> во, откопал , заголовки другие и цвета, а так тот же оксиген http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1108/h_1352329984_9284400_43320975ad.png
<_d4vid> что то я там немогу найти прозрачность :(
<[Raiden]> ты про прозрачность панели?
<[Raiden]> она не настраивается, только сменой темы плазмы
<_d4vid> прозрачность окон когда двигаю их
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> ну там же в системсеттингс ,эффекты  раб стола.
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1108/h_1352330284_1734924_aa43cd0c88.png - я это вообще выключаю
<[Raiden]> а колышущиеся окна включаю
<_d4vid> я тоже выключил)
<[Raiden]> ты меня отвлек от сериала
<_d4vid> извини ^
<[Raiden]> да нп ) будет чег опотом посмотреть
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты же обычно паралельно смотришь? )
<_d4vid> куда мой раб. стол подевался?
<[Raiden]> ну я решил родину посмотреть когда будет поспокойней.
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: а что ты делал?
<[Raiden]> и что ты имел в виду?
<_d4vid> я врубил чтоб везде плазму можно было настраивать тоесть виджеты так раб. стол пропал после того :(
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я чесно говоря не знаю. Уменя давно включено. Может ты на другмо столе находишся.
<_d4vid> на первом .. на том самом что и в начале
<[Raiden]> Если нет, вытащи снова виджет просмотр папки на стол и там в свойствах  можно отображать рабочий стол или любую папку
<_d4vid> только пропал десктоп
<_d4vid> там мой документы хранились
<_d4vid> куда они подевались :(
<[Raiden]> это всё осталось. Пропало только отображение
<_d4vid> а как вернуть его?
<[Raiden]> ну я только что написал. пкм по столу , добавить виджет. Появляется выбор их, ищи просмотр папки
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1108/h_1352331177_4976201_14954c02db.png
<_d4vid> оо спасибо ^^
<_d4vid> ты думаешь до меня)
<[Raiden]> есть и другйо вариант. Переключись на другйо стол  , пкм  по столу, настроить.  Там будет поле тип комнаты
<_d4vid> читаешь мои мысли))
<[Raiden]> выбери просмотр папки
<_d4vid> всё настоил
<_d4vid> спасибо.. зделал по первому варианту)
<[Raiden]> ты сделай это на любом другом столе, что бы увидеть разницу.
<[Raiden]> в общем это включит классик стол
<_d4vid> точно
<[Raiden]> и хватит наверное  впечатлений дял 1 дня :)
<_d4vid> классический вид..
<_d4vid> да думаю хватит )
<_d4vid> 920 мб памяти жрёт система
<_d4vid> почти также как в юнити
<[Raiden]> можно кое-что поотключать если не делал. индексация тут из 2 частей состоит, 1 часть прилично жрёт.
<[Raiden]> но лучше потом
<[Raiden]> так пока живи, может снесешь через неделю.
<_d4vid> хорошо)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-08
<_d4vid> пора спать--
<[Raiden]> bb
<bpht> Раскладка клавы чтобы когда печатаеш латинскими буквами все автоматически в транслит перреводило?  есть такая вещь вообще?
<bpht> OMG
<bpht> ОМГ - есть такая вещь товарищи! холи крап.
<bpht> Называется US russian-phonetic layout....
<bpht> падаю в обморок от переизбытка емоций. авесом.
<shenmue> что это было?
<[Raiden]> счастье
<tacirus> Всем привет
<tacirus> Что такое с этим deluge? Все висит в процессах, хотя я убиваю его по ID
<jlewka> tacirus, может зомби?
<tacirus> Может, только и часть интерфейса висит тоже. я уже перезагрузил комп. Вообще этот Делюж постоянно так зависает, если оставить его надолго
<tacirus> Это меня уже бесит
<tacirus> пора его менять
<jlewka> у меня все гуд
<jlewka> kill -9 делал?
<jlewka> вообще лучше делюджа нечего не видел еще)
<Hanno4ka> всем утра доброго
<Hanno4ka> насчет книги по gcc, у меня вот такая http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/2179473/
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, спасибо)
<jlewka> а код выпуска какой?
<jlewka> год*\
<Hanno4ka> хз, я эту книгу купила за гроши (~1-2$ где-то) в книжном секондхенде
<Hanno4ka> но она примерно 2005
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, ну вот, теперь мне стыдно(
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: за что?
<jlewka> за то что пукпать не стану)
<Hanno4ka> хм.. на сколько я поняла это оочень хорошая книга (хотя я ее так и не читала пока). поправьте, если ошибаюсь
<Hanno4ka> все спят))
<tech-desk> нет
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: вот книга, ты вроде тоже спрашивал http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/2179473/
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: я не очень понял принципиальное отличие книги от официального manual'а по gcc
<Fylh_if> Civil|2: какой книги?
<Civil|2> [12:05:16] <Hanno4ka> tagezi: вот книга, ты вроде тоже спрашивал http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/2179473/
<Hanno4ka> Civil|2: ну как же? а толстый переплет?
<Fylh_if> Civil|2: это походу распечатанная гсс
<Fylh_if> и всё
<Fylh_if> оно тебе не нужно
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: спасибо большое, почитаем )
<Civil|2> Fylh_if: мне просто интересно
<Hanno4ka> я не утверждала и никогда не утверждала, что эта книга приносит в мир программировая под линь что-то новое
<SergeyIT> tagezi, тираж - 1000
<Hanno4ka> я просто сказала, что у меня есть эта книга в наличии, просто констатация факта - не более
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: я просто интересуюсь чем она отличается от мана по гцц?
<Civil|2> без намеков на троллинг или издевательства
<tagezi> SergeyIT: это не значит что я не могу её почитать )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это к тому - быстрее покупай )
<Hanno4ka> Civil|2: я не читала ни мана ни эту книгу (пока не доросла), так что не могу сравнить. но двже если и нет разницы - в таком виде мне намного удобнее читать
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: она уже давно раскуплена, примерно 2005 года выпуска
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, не мучайся - в мане не 600 страниц и многое между строк
<Hanno4ka> я вообще некоторые книги покупаю не для того, чтобы ситать))
<Hanno4ka> есть у меня одна такая - она уже давно неактуальна, но зато издательство орелли
<Hanno4ka> кстати, одна из самых популярных книг по spring framework по сути просто пререписана с официальных доков ))
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, да не мучайся - хорошие книги медленно устаревают, взять тех же классиков С С++
<SergeyIT> хотя макулатары сейчас издается с избытком (
<tagezi> у него было несколько переизданий этой книги
<tagezi> под разными названиями, и одно из них в томже году )
 * Hanno4ka захотелось почитать кнута
<tech-desk> spring?java?
<tech-desk> Аааад)
<tech-desk> издательство дельное)
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, начинай... расхочется )
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: Дональд Эрвин Кнут?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: да, он самый)
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: я других кнутов не знаю
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: из известных был ещё поэт
<MrKritik> всем привет. в openvz время одно для всех виртуалок?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> возможно сделать что бы машина с самбой могда просматривать виндовс сеть по netbios но сама в ней не светилась? disable netbios = yes походу отрубает и возможность просмотра
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: я айтишник, для меня существует только один единственный кнут ))
<Hanno4ka> Оо badblocks не нашел ни одного бедблока
<Hanno4ka> это нормально? моему ноуту уже года 2
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, а хоть один диск нашел?
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: а с чего там должны быть обязательно бедблоки?
<Hanno4ka> http://ipic.su/3DPS вот что получила
<Hanno4ka> Civil|2: хм... за два года ни одного бедблока? после той "страшной" истории, которая была? (я ее на днях рассказывала, бу)
<Hanno4ka> проверял полтора часа примерно
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: я тут полусижу периодически и только с работы )
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<artus> утраже
<tech-desk> широка страна моя родная)))
<Hanno4ka> artus: у тебя утро нынче? тогда и тебе утра доброго )))
<artus> Hanno4ka, угумс )
<_d4vid> [Raiden], ты тут?
<_d4vid> [Raiden], у меня клементине запускается с задержкой .. почему так? в юнити такого небыло
<SergeyIT> юнити круче
<_d4vid> :)
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: я не знаю. Может квин как-то иначе рисует , а может ты галку включил обновлять базу при запуске
<[Raiden]> а может в юнити индикатор виноват, может ты открывал уже открытый плейер
<_d4vid> да нет
<_d4vid> я клементине один раз открываю .. после загрузки системы
<[Raiden]> тогда первое )
<_d4vid> ок
<_d4vid> убрал галочку обновлять базу при запуске .. так оно всёравно с опозданием запускается
<[Raiden]> первое - я не знаю
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> минуту гдето ждать надо
<[Raiden]> это что-то много
<_d4vid> вот шас панель зависла.. от запуска клементине
<[Raiden]> Я правда запускал уже, а повторный запуск у меня где-то 4-5 сек
<_d4vid> у меня секунд 20 до минуты
<_d4vid> :(
<_d4vid> что то не так..
<_d4vid> клементине вроде на куте так оно не может ведь так тормозить :(
<[Raiden]> может ты на какой-то баг наступил , я не знаю
<[Raiden]> скачай клементин 1.1 , если у тебя 1.0
<_d4vid> у меня 1.1
<[Raiden]> тогда возможно какой-то баг в кде )
<[Raiden]> мне тайм пишет clementine  4,18s user 0,85s system 56% cpu 8,919 total и это я ещё потратил время на закрытие руками.
<[Raiden]> у меня правда релин и прелоад стоят. НО 1 минуты всеравно быть не должно
<[Raiden]> прелинк*
<[Raiden]> ctrl+esc нажми и сортани процессы по нагруке на проц. Может его кто-то съел
<_d4vid> а как ты тайм измерил?
<[Raiden]> time команда
<[Raiden]> только для софта не освобождающего консоль она мало подходит, закрывать руками надо что бы результ увидеть
<_d4vid> real    0m28.634s user    0m1.616s sys     0m0.224s
<_d4vid> вот у меня что тайм выдал
<[Raiden]> небольшой костыль для чатов и клементина http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342364/
<_d4vid> что за костыль?
<_d4vid> что он даст?
<[Raiden]> ну пишет какой трек текущий
 * [Raiden] np: Music Instructor - Super Sonic ( album: Electro City  year: 1998 )
<_d4vid> ааа
<_d4vid> у меня стоит уже)
<[Raiden]> на консоль, а как к чату прикрутить , это уже другое
 * _d4vid np: Океан Ельзи - Я так хочу... (The Best Of) 00:23/04:41 | 319 kbps
<_d4vid> ладно пофиг с клементине)
<_d4vid> пусть будут с тормозами
<_d4vid> *будет
<[Raiden]> у тебя ноут или десктоп?
<_d4vid> [Raiden], десктоп
<[Raiden]> ну можешь поставить preload , это что-то вроде префетч для линукс. Ускоряет , но только повторный запуск.
<_d4vid> [Raiden], а ты незнаешь как заменить дропбокс гномовский на кдешный есть ли он вообше для кде? а то когда кликаю показать папку в трейе на дропбокс то он открывает мне наутилус
<[Raiden]> я не знаю.
<_d4vid> [Raiden], поставил оба прелинк и прелоад только что
<[Raiden]> вот чего-то http://jeka-nn.ru/2011/10/ustanavlivaem-dropbox-v-kubuntu/
<[Raiden]> какие-то другие описания тоже есть. Сам ищи )
<[Raiden]> мой дропбокс называется /home/ftp/pub )
<tagezi> _d4vid: а соф сайта автоматом ставитт для наутилуса?
<[Raiden]> такая штука ещё нашлась , но я не пользовался http://sourceforge.net/projects/kdropbox/
<[Raiden]> у меня яндекс-диск был акк. Вот его надо  будет прикрутить ) На скольк оя знаю ег оможно просто монтировать в папку.
<_d4vid> все решилось мне надо было удалить наутилус
<tagezi> [Raiden]: там для 11.10 последний пакет
<_d4vid> тагези да ставит для наутилуса
<_d4vid> я поставил кдропбокс
<_d4vid> и всё работает как надо)
<[Raiden]> Ну, это линукс
<[Raiden]> нет пакета - надо собрать. Если лень -ищи что-то ещё )
<tagezi> _d4vid: для 11.10 поставил и всё работает?
<_d4vid> ага
<[Raiden]> ок
<tagezi> _d4vid: буду знать, спасибо
<_d4vid> незачто..
<_d4vid> спасибо Рейдену
<[Raiden]> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_31q7mqQdlds/S5ZVfAL2mII/AAAAAAAAAHs/gKKaA7FrfwA/s1600/tour_4.jpg
<_d4vid> хаха
<_d4vid> типа того ^^
<_d4vid> Рейден покажи пожалуыста скрин стола
<_d4vid> *пожалуйста
<_d4vid> я хочу кое что сравнить .. у меня почемуто растояние между часами и концом панели много места .. или ета норма?
<_d4vid> ща покажу
<_d4vid> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/26715415/Screenshot%20%283%29.png
<_d4vid> вот посмотри пожалуйста не много ли места между часами и стеной панели?
<[Raiden]> я использую itmages , у них есть встраивалка в дельфин
<[Raiden]> столов 8, но первый такой http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1108/h_1352378223_9310383_9929ad831c.png
<[Raiden]> орёл в фоторамке - это изображение для с flikr , виджет так и зовется фоторамка
<tagezi> зачем тебе 8 столов?
<_d4vid> Рейден как уменьшить растояние между часами и концом панели?
<_d4vid> у меня столько места там можно ешё одни часы впихнуть .. я вот вчера лазил и хотел добавить погоду так она не добавлялась только после етого осталось пустое место которое я теперь немогу убрать
<[Raiden]> пкм по столу и заблокировать виджеты. Это кнопку убирает. А специально я ничего не делал. Вообще виджеты на панели можно двигать когда кнопка нажата. Может ты так сдвинул )
<_d4vid> да заблокировал виджиты .. вроде помогло но не столько
<_d4vid> *на
<[Raiden]> ну может ещё тема такая, я не в курсе.
<_d4vid> у тебя какая?
<[Raiden]> caledonia
<[Raiden]> если не тема, значи сдвинут виджет или может его настройки )
<[Raiden]> кстати, 4.9.3 себе поставь, там говорят 83 ошибки пофиксили )
<_d4vid> я поставил 4.9.3
<SergeyIT> и столько же добавили?
<_d4vid> а как ты каледонию ставил? подпапку .темы?
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: об этом в ченчлоге не написано )
<_d4vid> в хоум
<[Raiden]> нет, через настройку системы
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тяжко с людьми которые к гному привыкли )
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1108/h_1352378835_9686675_e8252db2e3.png
<[Raiden]> tagezi: угу )
<_d4vid> Рейден так он мне предлагает открыть линк в браузере
<_d4vid> через систему не ставит
<[Raiden]> а.. бывает. сча скажу
<[Raiden]> .kde/share/apps/desktoptheme
<[Raiden]> валлпапер тоже ихний. Там на кде-луке где-то валяется
<[Raiden]> всё короче я афк )
<_d4vid> ок спасибо
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: нажми alt+f2 и там гаечный ключик. Там модули короче для поиска , включая калькулятор )
<[Raiden]> включи там калькулятор модуль , потом можеш ьписать что-то вроде 2+4=
<[Raiden]> посложней математику тоже будет считать , типа = sqrt(4) + 32*sin(30*pi/180)
<_d4vid> круто
<_d4vid> ^^
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], такое в уме считать надо
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> я удалил панель и добавил её заного и всё настроил как надо .. теперь всё ок и с растояниями
<[Raiden]> ещё может искать настройки  в системсеттингс , если помнишь как называется http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1108/h_1352380282_1041731_b0e367e909.png
<[Raiden]> можно ещё видеть список открытых окон набрав окно
<_d4vid> вот поетому линус сел за кде)
<_d4vid> наверное из за гибкости и настроек системы
<[Raiden]> на самом деле он на них сел ещё раньше. Он просто убегал на гном2 когда 4.0 ветка появилась.
<tagezi> а 5 кде когдаобещают?
<Nor8> Линус снова на кде, пишут, ушел от хфце )))
<_d4vid> ну 3.5 ведь до сих пор есть
<[Raiden]> Ну есть. ГНом2 тоже как бы есть, в нескольких дистрах и мате почти в каждом. Но не все готовы использовать то что что уже устарело )
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю в общем. Я так же сделал. Перешел на гном2. К тому же был компиз котоырй был интересен и мощен. Кто-то в нем увидел только квадратик, а кто-то почти всё что мечтал видеть в вм.
<[Raiden]> и ещё как бы Марк со совоей убунтой компостировал всем мозг.
<[Raiden]> популяризируя гном
<[Raiden]> если есть такое слово )
<_d4vid> стоит ли обновлятся до 3.6.6 кернела?
<tagezi> ну, насамом деле марк много что делает для продвижения линукс и убунты
<_d4vid> в слаке патрик бог в убунте марк )
<[Raiden]> Ну делает ,спору нет. до убунты компы пользователские с линукс почти не продавались.
<tagezi> не, бог - это убунту, а марк его пророк )
<[Raiden]> С  другой стороны он так же делает юнити.  А +1 среда объединению как-то не очень способствует. Тем более такая,  построенная без учета интересов всех.
<[Raiden]> У каноникал какой-то  бзик на левую сторону экрана. Возможно там работает очень много реальных пользователей mac os
<[Raiden]> а я например реальынй пользователь писи )  И я знаю что панель двигается куда угодно даже в вин95
<tagezi> ну, а может Марк просто проснулся в пьяном бреду и его осенило... юнити очень не продуманая, по большому счету, слишком местами даже
<tagezi> хотя мне панель слева очень удобна
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: попробуй ещё в запускалке набрать #dpkg
<[Raiden]> про гуи тяжело спорить, у каждого есть любители. Но есть 1 ньюанс, каждая новая среда, каждый форк, не обязательно закопают текущие и не делают текущие вещи лучше.
<_d4vid> я знаю теперь почему у меня клементине запускалось так долго .. у меня внешний диск 2тб подклучался со стартом клементине)
<[Raiden]> т.е. от того что в юнити вкладываются человекочасы и деньги, гном никак лучше не станет или кде.
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: )
<SergeyIT> лучшее - враг хорошего
<[Raiden]> в общем свобода в создании форков  имеет плюсы и минусы )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Уже же выяснилось, что за разработку юнити в каноникал отвечал бывший работник микрософт )))
<[Raiden]> есть конечно и другие пробелмы. Но это надо опять флудить. Пусть просто каждый использует что ему подошло. Но про кде я всетаки иногда буду флудить )
<[Raiden]> Я мог бы и уйти впринципе. Н орусскоязычног оканала по кубунте тут нет... И вообще народу не много
<[Raiden]> если разделиться на де , то на каждом канале будет по 10 чел )
<SergeyIT> и хорошо, в каждой церкви свой проповедник ;)
<[Raiden]> было бы интересн оувидеть шоты Линуса. Чего он делает , как настроил и почему.
<artus> Патентное ведомство США закрепило за Apple права на долгожданный патент, в котором описывается устройство в виде прямоугольника с закругленными углами.  :D
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> А колесо никто там не запатентовал?
<SergeyIT> запорожец тоже с закругленными углами был - надо патентовать
<Hanno4ka> потентуем колеса, пока не поздно
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Эппл  с этого начал )))
<Hanno4ka> и травку тоже хД
<artus> позно, это прямоугольник с очень закругленными краями :D
<SergeyIT> интересно, когда это безобразие кончится (
<Nor8> artus: Ну так то да, подходит ))
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Никогда, это конкуренция )))
 * [Raiden] ушел
<Nor8> Недобросовестная )))
<SergeyIT> Nor8, это бандитизм
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Хех, а ты точно на планете Земля живешь? )))0
<SergeyIT> юристы объединяются в банды - крутые триллеры снимать можно
<SergeyIT> Nor8, не, у меня своя планетка, в аватарке глянь )
<Nor8> SergeyIT:  Ты киберпанковскую фантастику Гибсона  читал, какой там основной мэсседж? )))
<SergeyIT> не читал
<Nor8> SergeyIT:Так вот, основной мэсседж там, что наступает эра влияния транс-корпораций, сросшихся в организованной преступностью! ))
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Ничего не напоминает? ))0
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<andrex> я тут)
<skai-falkorr> прям так уж и ты
<andrex> ага
<skai-falkorr> докажи
<andrex> а зачем? ник мой значит я)
<skai-falkorr> да ну
<_andrex_> andrex: правда шоль?
<andrex> а это несчитается)
<SergeyIT> _andrex_, похоже выспался?
<_andrex_> нуууу
<_andrex_> я еще не ложился
<_andrex_> после 14 часового рабочего дня я решил дождаться ночи, чтобы выспаться
<_andrex_> а не подремать
<_andrex_> а тут все спят?
<_andrex_> жатс шооооу швииит
<gendalf> you shall not pass!
<gendalf> SergeyIT: go back to the shadow!
<gendalf> я крут:)
<andrex> взял испугал человека)
<gendalf> я победил тьму:)
<tacirus> как думаете , если учить то язык С или С++. Никакой реальной необходимости нет в изучении.
<gendalf> tacirus: учи английский.полезней
<tacirus> это так. На игнлише я умею читать и несного писать
 * andrex вобще вопроса не увидел
<artus> учи китайский, дальновидней)
<gendalf> учи русский
<gendalf> несного писатель
<tacirus> artus: думаешь китайцы произведут свою интервенцию в течении ближайших 20 лет7
<tacirus> В открытой форме
<tacirus> несного = немного
<tagezi> tacirus: учи для начала баш, быстрее применять начнёшь )))
<tacirus> tagezi: да учу я баш, учу. По мере необходимости
<tacirus> На сам дее мне нужно глубже лезть в PHP и javascript
<gendalf> tacirus: учишь?процитируй цитату номер 375098
<tacirus> gendalf: цитата 375098 гласит, что все проблемы решаемы, а если нет значит иди прогуляйся на свежем воздухе и потом ханово подумай
<tacirus> заново*
<tagezi> tacirus: если конкретно С или С++ то второе, но раз тебе нужно пхп и js учи их.. зачем тебе распыляться...
<tacirus> Если проблема нерешаема, то она тебя убьет. Это тоже решение
<tacirus> tagezi: ты прав
<_d4vid> рейден а если трей прыгает? в чём проблема? я только зашёл на видеочат через браузер
<_d4vid> трей туды сюды дрыгается ..
<gendalf> baronos: тыц?
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: А это не лечится. Начал прыгать в 4.9.х Или я не знаю как.
<gendalf> im a little bit dissapointed of 666 park avenue
<gendalf> great show turn to be another cheap TEH DRAMA without any piece of fun or horror
<gendalf> [Raiden]: попробуй посмотреть в списке недавних уведомлений (или как там оно)
<gendalf> есть в трее такое, показывает что было недавно там запущено
<gendalf> ну или показывало
<gendalf> после перезагрузки, для чистоты эксперимента. и посмотри, что запускается и глушится каждую секунду
<gendalf> или запусти через консоль трей и смотри тоже самое в выхлопе
<[Raiden]> ты о чем )
<gendalf> [Raiden]: о вашем трее в кедах
<gendalf> который не лечится
<[Raiden]> И твоё много текста это как-то решает?
<gendalf> [Raiden]: это совет о том, как найти причину
<gendalf> найдешь причину - найдешь решение
<[Raiden]> Ну спасибо )
<gendalf> make it up, son. maybe you will succed in this war
<gendalf> god bless you
<[Raiden]> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/401810_825820536868_1024453607_n.jpg
<gendalf> true story, bro
<gendalf> пикард всех покарае великим фейспалмом
<Tmin10> Кто стим ставил новый, TF2 загружается?
<Tmin10> у мя получилось тока в World of Goo поиграть...
<Tmin10> А на TF2 ругается о загруженности серваков...
<gendalf> ну так не расчитано на сотни тысяч восторженных неполучивших приглашение в бету
<gendalf> там мест на тысячу тестеров
<gendalf> может у них особый ключ, позволяющий подключится к серверу, а всех остальных кидает
<Tmin10> я демку смог скачать на 30 метров...
<Tmin10> world of goo
<Tmin10> или разные серваки....
<Tmin10> И кстати, там в магазине почему то нет среди линуксовых игр L2D2, хотя они первым его портировали....
<Tmin10> Неужели никто так и не попробовал стим?
<gendalf> а нафейхоа?
<baronos> gendalf: шо?
<gendalf> baronos: я те выше сказал шо
<baronos> gendalf: про сериалы чо ли?
<gendalf> как ты догадался:)
<baronos> gendalf: ну, я как то увидел картинку на ней такие буквы были которые ты написал, ну методом сравнения я пришел к выводу, что это про сериалы ;)
<gendalf> ну а отпечатки пальцев?анализ днк?чет ты не дорабатываешь
<_d4vid> ушёл на 20 мин от компа так и не смог вернуть его со спяшего режима клава зависла пришлось нажать резет)
<_d4vid> раньше такого небыло
<_d4vid> толи ссд гонит или новый кернел который я поставил только что..
<Tmin10> Наверное ядро виновато)
<_d4vid> ясро то убунтовское с ппа
<Tmin10> ну у мя один раз обновление пришло, так все проги тупо вылетали, пришлось старое грузить, какой то баг в обновления попал...
<baronos> gendalf: кстати, я с ядром не стал мутить, остался на 2,6,32-45. у меня работает все почти, и спящие\ждущие режимы. и батарея дольше живет почему-то. ну правда вафлю еще не тестил. вообщем нетбук ппц как доволен :)
<Tmin10> у мя ща последнее, 3.5.0-18-generic
<Tmin10> последнее всмысле из оф обновлений)
<oxothuk> камрады, вопрос не совсем по сабжу, но кто может помочь с редиректами в .htaccess? нужно чтобы sub.domain.com отдавал domain.com/sub
<gendalf> baronos: дам ему шанс на 7 серию, и если она не бдет офигенной - боюсь, я освобожу несколько гигов на харде
<gendalf> Покупателям "Лад" положат 100 рублей на телефон
<gendalf> офигенная акция:) за руюежом предлагают шины зимнего комплекта на халяву.а у нас 100 рублей на телефон
<Tmin10> я где то видел, при покупке квартиры футболка в подарок
<Tmin10> щедрость на лицо
<gendalf> ну так все бабло на хату. надож и жёпку чем нить прикрыть апосля
<Tmin10> это как в пинки и брейн было, создали копию земли и чтобы переселить всех, раздавали бесплатные футболки)))
<gendalf> i see dead пипель
<baronos> я вот вижу что буду ось переставлять
<gendalf> baronos: что ты опять натворил?всеж работало
<baronos> gendalf: деб не грузится, кернель паник. элементари скучный. вин не нужен. надо переставлять.
<baronos> gendalf: вот нетбук работает отлично на 10.04 :D
<_d4vid> баронос ты же за дебианом сидел
<baronos> угу
<_d4vid> пересел на убунту 10.04 ?
<baronos> на пк элементари\винда\дебиан, а на нетбуке убунту10.04, если бы дебиан встал как надо на него, то и там был бы он)
<_d4vid> ясно)
<baronos> я поставил элегант пак на него, вообщем симпатичная убунту, и не тормозит :)
<_d4vid> что за елегант пак?
<baronos> ну, эелегант гном такой. сипатяшка вообщем :D
<_d4vid> а да и ппа есть..
<_d4vid> 10.04 лусид?
<baronos> ага
<gendalf> а вы знали, что обама попал в белый дом с подтасовками, чтобы спасти звездные войны от диснея и отдать их китайцам на сохранение
<gendalf> ?
<andrex> нет, и по моему звучит бредово
<shenmue> мда
<[Raiden]> 100р на телефон , что бы вызывать эвакуатор
<shenmue> оО
<shenmue> о чем речь?
<[Raiden]> [20:13:14] [gendalf]Покупателям "Лад" положат 100 рублей на телефон
<andrex> и скидку на рит услуги
<shenmue> и 200$ на похороны
<[Raiden]> есть кто-нить с юнити в виртуалбоксе и что бы не лагало сильно?
<[Raiden]> я 1 время думал из-за  проблем с гостевыми дровами, но потом вбокс обновился, гостевые дрова на иксы нормально ставятся, а лагает как и раньше
<teddyp1cker> фиг его знает
<teddyp1cker> я делаю насильно modprobe vboxvideo
<teddyp1cker> рестартую иксы
<teddyp1cker> вроде помогает, но машина часто падает и стимовкий клиент не завелся
<teddyp1cker> может под vmware нормально убунту 12.10 работает - а то позор уже 2 минорных обновления vb выпущены, а воз и ныне там
<shenmue> умвр =)
<shenmue> про юнити в вб уже писали что там пару фич сделлать надо
<[Raiden]> иногда кажется что линуксойды кидаются в какие-то крайности. В той же винде можно выключить аеро
<[Raiden]> почему гш и юнити не умеют отключать композит?
<[Raiden]> если 1 вм может, значит можно науить любой.
<shenmue> разве композит и юнити вместе работают?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> только так и работают.
<teddyp1cker> баг не виртуал бокса - та же федора с той же версией иксов и дебильным софтверным ускорением после установки дополнений вполне ок
<Flanker> Доброго времени суток. Скажите пожалуйста с помощью какой проги можно перегнать 180 jpeg-ов в pdf файл ?
<teddyp1cker> м
<teddyp1cker> делал такое щас вспомню
<tagezi> ковертор не?
<teddyp1cker> есть готовый скриптик
<teddyp1cker> convert i-*.jpg result.pdf
<teddyp1cker> на крайний случай
<Flanker> i- что значит?
<Flanker> я что то плохо с командами
<tagezi> обычно man помогает
<teddyp1cker> ну есть у тебя кучка файлов вида i-<число>.jpg в текущей папке
<artus> Flanker, convert --help
<artus> хотя тут таки в качестве примера ))
<teddyp1cker> эта штука соберет их в 1 пдф
<teddyp1cker> можно еще поиграться с ключами для ls чтобы нормально отсортировать и башевском цикле лепить
<Flanker> т.е что бы собрать 10 файлов jpeg надо convert 10-*.jpeg result.pdf
<Flanker> я правильно понял?
<shenmue> нет
<teddyp1cker> нет i-*.jpg означает что вместо зведочки любой набор символов
<Flanker> ага
<teddyp1cker> то есть берем все файлы совпадающие по такой маске
<teddyp1cker> число файлов наверняка ключиком типа -n задается
<artus> teddyp1cker, а нафига там вообще i ? )) convert *.jpg result.pdf и пусть не заморачивается)
<shenmue> не знал что конверт в пдф может
<teddyp1cker> ну это так типа вдруг у него нужные называются типа i-*.jpg
<teddyp1cker> а остальные ему не надо)
<shenmue> кидаем нужное в папку и там скриптиком
<artus> а если вдруг нужные на z- то ты ему вообще весь моск сломал ))
<tagezi> ))
<Flanker> я не настолько тупой ))
<teddyp1cker> ну я думал чувак в курсе про маски
<shenmue> мне вот это команда нря ifconfig | convert label:@- ip.png
<shenmue> какой нибуть толстый лог в картинку и на форум
<teddyp1cker> о да удобная штука
<[Raiden]> это что бы нельзя было выделить текст? )
<shenmue> ага
<[Raiden]> да уж , удобней не бывает
<Flanker> я плохо разбираюсь в символах |
<teddyp1cker> почему не удобно?
<_d4vid> ребята а сколько суток ждать на лоре пока одобрят скрин?
<artus> convert *.{jpg,JPG} result.pdf даже можно так )
<teddyp1cker> разберись без знаний пайпов каналов и прочего лучше на винде сидеть, без обид
<teddyp1cker> хотя и там они есть)
<teddyp1cker> можно еще прикрутить inotify
<shenmue> и вообще пдф не православен
<teddyp1cker> сделать такую убер папку
<teddyp1cker> в которую кидаешь всякое а получаешь pdf
<artus> долой жипег, даеш бмп
<teddyp1cker> не
<teddyp1cker> спрайты
<shenmue> аски лучше
 * Sergey_IT нашел сорсы проги, которой 16 лет, запарился
<baronos> чтобы вайвай заработал без пересборки ядра, че надо сделать?
<baronos> ф*
<teddyp1cker> вайвай лучше
<artus> baronos, купить ноут с предустановленой и настроеной вайфаей ))
<teddyp1cker> модуль пересобрать
<shenmue> читал что недавно какой то чел тоже сорсы игрушки популярной нашел которая лет 20 назад вышла
<Sergey_IT> baronos, а чего за вф, чего гугл говорит?
<teddyp1cker> если он без dkms
<shenmue> сорс ы оказались на каком то насителе того времени
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, да это моя прога (
<shenmue> и это стало проблемой достать сорсы с того носителя
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, не, на линуксовом диске, где 8.04 стояла, я ее оказывается модифицировал 6 лет назад
<baronos> Sergey_IT: пока еще ничего, я просто теоретически спросил, ибо на 3.2 ядре работает он из под коробки.
<baronos> модуль значит надо собрать, и потом его запихнуть как фирмварь?
<shenmue> тебе гномшелл надоел да?
<shenmue> =)
<baronos> нет :D
<[Raiden]> из под коробки хорошо звучит
<Flanker> ребята все получилось конверт работает
<Flanker> Только заночил
<baronos> на нетбуке хорошо прижилась у10.04 :)
<Flanker> Вот беда страницы перепутал все ))
<teddyp1cker> во
<teddyp1cker> я как то хитро с ls делал тогда
<teddyp1cker> щас уже не помню
<shenmue> ну видимо сортировку сделал какую то
<Flanker> Через символ "|" или >> ?
<Sergey_IT> baronos, недавно видел в гугле как пересобирать/ставить модули вф
<baronos> Sergey_IT: ок, значит так я и думал. Будет чем на работе заняться :)
<shenmue> на работе надо работать а не вайвай
<Sergey_IT> baronos, у меня на буке и 12.04 нормально прижилась
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: такая штука попалась http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Dropbox+ServiceMenu?content=124416
<baronos> вот когда зарплату дадут тогда буду работать
<artus> правельная позиция, до первой зарплаты нефиг работать)))
<artus> *и
<shenmue> судя по твоим знаниям гнома шелла тебе не дают запралту со дня выхода шелла
<Sergey_IT> baronos, только устроился? Кем?
<_d4vid> [Рейден] спасибо она у меня уже установлена ;)
<baronos> Sergey_IT: ну я уже полгода как в санатории работаю администратором в корпусе. за тот месяц задерживают зарплату.
 * baronos думает обвинить в задержке зарплаты Gnome Foundation
<Sergey_IT> baronos, санаторий с наполеончиками?
<baronos> Sergey_IT: ну почти, вот в этом http://www.100mixtour.ru/content/view/2635/58/
<Flanker> ребята как через ls сделать
<artus> что сделать?
<Flanker> pdf из нескольких файлов
<Flanker> хочу использовать команду ls и ее вывод дать convert
<Sergey_IT> baronos, хорошо у вас там отдыхать... вот с работой хуже
<tagezi> Flanker: тебе зачем?
<artus> ls --help
<Flanker> 180 jpeg-гов хочу сделать 1-м pdf файлом
<Flanker> да уже писал, хочу разобраться с конвейером
<tagezi> Flanker: а лс тебе зачем при этом?
<Flanker> если писать так convert *.jpeg book.pdf то создает пдфку а страницы в разнобой
<Flanker> нужна сортировка, вот ls и делает эту сортировку
<tagezi> man ls тогда
<Flanker> мне помогает ls -v -1 и что дальше?
<artus> -v там зачем?
<tagezi> оно ему помогает )
<artus> ну если помогает ))
<Flanker> команда ls -v -1 | convert book.pdf ругается
<Flanker> неужто надо так convert ls -v -1 book.pdf по поему что то не то? ))
<Flanker> а так он ls принимает за файл
<Flanker> Вопрос: как команде convert дать набор файлов возвращаемых ls ?
<[Raiden]> convert $(ls -v -1) book1.pdf
<[Raiden]> пробуй
<artus> convert $( ls | egrep '(png|jpg|jpeg|JPG|JPEG)$' | sort -n) book.pdf
<artus> ^_^
<Flanker> Заработало что это за символ $?
<artus> магический
<Flanker> А по подробнее?
<[Raiden]> можно find . -iname *.jpg |sort -n  , инейм игнорит  регистр
<artus> ты неповериш, но значек бакса
<Flanker> да хватит ТРОЛИТЬ )). Что он делает в этой команде?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю
<artus> Flanker, http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/BOOKS/abs-guide/flat/abs-book.html вот там все написано, даже на русише
<[Raiden]> ls | egrep 'png|jpg|jpeg|JPG|JPEG' | sort -n
<[Raiden]> а.. конец строки наверное обозначил
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> find -iname \*.jpg -or  -iname \*.jpeg | sort -n
<[Raiden]> так анверное тоже можно
<tagezi> Flanker: зачем тебе знать что он делает, он же помогает )
<Flanker> вывалился с ошибкой
<Flanker> ща запустил с другим ключом лс. Посмотрим. Тупит жутко
<Flanker> А вообще надо понимать, что ты говоришь. Правило жизни
<Flanker> convert: unknown `book.pdf' @ error/pdf.c/WritePDFImage/1529. что это?
<artus> буквы
<Flanker> спрошу по другому. Что этим пытаются мне сказать?
<artus> ошибка какая то , гугли чего она значит
<Sergey_IT> место на диске кончилось, доконвертился
<[Raiden]> других нету чтоли программ для создания пдф?
<[Raiden]> люители лезть в консоль )
<Flanker> Не поверишь это был мой первый вопрос
<[Raiden]> картинки 1 размера?
<andrex> через печать можно создавать пдф
<Flanker> как расскажи?
<tagezi> andrex: походу всем ясно, что ему нужны гуи )
<[Raiden]> тут тоже командой решили, но добавили опцию ещё http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-808596.html
<andrex> правда не пробовал кучу разных файлов, возможно все в 1 ну пдфку таким способом не выйдет
<tagezi> а я гуишных не помню... как-то всё жизнь сознательную хватало конверта )
<Flanker> войдут только не в том порядке
<Flanker> уже попробованно, полученно и удален результат
<artus> а если еще воткнуть -compress jpeg -quality 60 то на выходе пдфка поменьше будет)
<artus> кстати, годную пдф смотрелку посоветуйте
<tagezi> artus:  что значит годную? )
<artus> Flanker, фигли не в том если ls | egrep '(png|jpg|jpeg|JPG|JPEG)$' | sort -n выдает в именно в том порядке как пронумеровано?
<tagezi> по умолчанию ведь не плоха ставиться)
<artus> tagezi, epdfview какой то упоротый , и помераеть на 8мп жипегаг
<Flanker> Я пронумеровал имена файлов как надо.
<tagezi> artus: погодь я гляну что у меня стоит
<tagezi> artus: evince
<tagezi> мня устраивает.. ооочень редко что не открывает
<Flanker> у меня Окуляр стоит. Громоздкий, зато нравиться
<artus> хз че у тя там не работает, у меня собирает в нужной последовательности , по возрастанию
<Flanker> он дого тупит потом вылетает
<Flanker> он честно пытается
<tagezi> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1343476/
<shenmue> http://cs309123.userapi.com/v309123869/2d5d/-kmDUy9z8m4.jpg
<tagezi> вот так примерно )
<artus> tagezi, я уже заменил штатный)) гуд
<artus> Flanker, вобщем convert -compress jpeg -quality 60 $( ls | egrep '(png|jpg|jpeg|JPG|JPEG)$' | sort -n) 1.pdf кошерно )) остальное смотри на место\память
<shenmue> ммм а кто знает как называеться этот символ @ ?
<shenmue> и почему там а не зю ?
<andrex> at?
<shenmue> кстати первая часть сайлент хилла почему то у нас в прокате была тихим холмом  а щас так и перевили сайлент хилл
<Flanker> artus Спасибо друг только заночил. Все получилось без сжатия. Для детской психики тяжело час ждать без прогресс бара
<artus> Flanker, хее )) ну о том что оно не мертво можно было догадатцо посмотреть в htop )) оно просто одно ядро пользует )
<Sergey_IT> теперь случайно не сотри файл, а то снова придется...
<Flanker> То что оно не мертво выдают звуки из системника )))
<Sergey_IT> скрежет по диску?
<Flanker> Ага
<Flanker> Всем спасибо, всем еще раз доброго времени суток ))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты не помнишь, в с++ есть чтонить типа кутишного qDebug()?
<[Raiden]> вышла у него пдфка?
<[Raiden]> я отходил
<tagezi> ага )
<[Raiden]> гуд
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, не пользовал такого, отлаживал в дебагере
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо... мне как то влом туда лезть из-за одного массива
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так выведи массив в файл и посмотри
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да я к тому, что б не придумывать пылесос заного ))) так то понятно, как это сделать
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, делай, как тебе удобно, и всё )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-09
<Hanno4ka> всем утра доброго
<NoOova> доброго
<NoOova> так люблю сообщения в которых можно выделить ответ и перетащить в поле редактирования сразу
<strangled_death> здрям всем
<Hanno4ka> ку
<shenmue> gso
<shenmue> ноу пасаран *
<strangled_death> как тут у вас живется?
<NoOova> вымерли все давно
<NoOova> даже если сказать "!оп" никто не откликнется
<shenmue> а вот за провокацию можно растрелять
<Hanno4ka> !оп
<NoOova> латиницей
<shenmue> нанайна
<Hanno4ka> тишина и косы с мертвыми стаяць
<Hanno4ka> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<Hanno4ka> хм, теперь знаю, кого бояться
<spectrum> Ситуация : есть ubuntu 12.04 на ней chrome, если открыть несколько вкладок определенного сайта - то следующая вкладка очень долго загружается. В других браузерах все ок, у других юзеров с этим сайтом все ок на том же браузере той же ОС. Запуск из консоли ничего н
<spectrum> е дает. Есть идеи?
<shenmue> да
<spectrum> Очистка кеша не помогает, переустановка с --purge тоже. Плюс ради смеха поменял google-chrome-stable на chromium-browser, без результата
<Hanno4ka> тебя хром не любит)
<sedative_suringe> @voice Hanno4ka
<spectrum> sedative_suringe: ты точно что-нибудь знаешь о моей проблеме :>
<sedative_suringe> Hanno4ka: неча тут разводить ложные тревоги
<sedative_suringe> spectrum: ну а ты смотрел на chrome://gpu ?
<inkvizitor68sl> а чо где?
<inkvizitor68sl> а.
<Hanno4ka> а что за войс такой? просветите блондику)
<sedative_suringe> inkvizitor68sl: эт они случайно баловались\
<inkvizitor68sl> блондинку О_о ?
<inkvizitor68sl> на убунтуру ?
<sedative_suringe> inkvizitor68sl: спи
<inkvizitor68sl> ты тише, а то толпы зомби будут преследовать тебя.
<sedative_suringe> inkvizitor68sl: спи спи спи. оно пошутило
<sedative_suringe> Hanno4ka: разбудила
<spectrum> sedative_suringe: да я 1 раз вижу эту штуку :D
<sedative_suringe> !v > Hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, please see my private message
<sedative_suringe> spectrum: посмотри. это такая страничка хромовская
<spectrum> да уже перешел
<sedative_suringe> ну и как оно вынглядит?
<spectrum> все, что мне приходит в голову - это сравнить эту страничку на тормозящем хроме с нормальным
<spectrum> ибо железо 1 в 1
<sedative_suringe> страничка должна быть зеленой
<sedative_suringe> никаких красных и желтых строк
<inkvizitor68sl> Canvas: Software only, hardware acceleration unavailable
<inkvizitor68sl> отстой
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня они все желтые и красные)
<inkvizitor68sl> а Iron летает как сумасшедший
<spectrum> у меня тоже, ибо интел ))
<sedative_suringe> inkvizitor68sl: дык почини
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<sedative_suringe> че ты процессором все ремонтируешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> sedative_suringe, 23й хром же нужен?
<sedative_suringe> Override software rendering list
<sedative_suringe> любой хром
<sedative_suringe> GPU compositing on all pages
<inkvizitor68sl> Problems Detected
<inkvizitor68sl> Intel mesa drivers are crash-prone.: 76703
<inkvizitor68sl> Accelerated 2d canvas is unstable in Linux at the moment.
<inkvizitor68sl> Stage3D is not supported on Linux.: 129848
<sedative_suringe> Threaded compositing
<sedative_suringe> Smooth Scrolling
<inkvizitor68sl> нене
<sedative_suringe> вот это все выбрать в chropme://fkags
<inkvizitor68sl> вот smooth scrolling ниа за что
<sedative_suringe> *flags
<sedative_suringe> без него страшно
<inkvizitor68sl> чой та?
<sedative_suringe> перемотка кусками
<spectrum> sedative_suringe: короче все тоже самое, что и у меня, одна разница - ядро *26 у меня *32
<neeeo> oh shi, ot appears i havent set up cyrillic keyboard!
<NoOova> Click to button at tray and select "System settings"
<sedative_suringe> *click on
<neeeo> which one?
<neeeo> я лучше просто раскладку добавлю
<neeeo> нужно посоветоваться:
<neeeo> есть вебмин, дхцпд и фаерстартер на убунту-десктопе
<neeeo> какому-то хрену приспичило фильтрацию по макам запилить
<neeeo> а я нифига не сисадмин и не знаю,  с чего начать =(
<neeeo> посоветуйте плз
<neeeo> am i using correct encoding?
<spectrum> yes
<spectrum> http://forum.searchengines.ru/archive/index.php/t-632260.html твой случай походу
<neeeo> охохо... а я так боюсь иптейблс
<neeeo> но может оно и к лучшему
<spectrum> ну суть-то тебе должна быть ясна... разрешаем на маки, запрещаем остальное
<spectrum> а чо бояться-то, настройки можно забекапить текущие и скинуть примененные
<spectrum> или на вирт. машине попробуй
<neeeo> тут аппаратное обеспечение не позволяет такой роскоши
<neeeo> сарай с п3 и парой сетевух
<neeeo> мм... а как бекапить конфиги иптейблс?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> iptables save или типа того
<spectrum> так ты попробуй применить нужные правила
<spectrum> они же не сохранятся после перезагрузки
<spectrum> аесли все будет как надо, то пропишешь их жестко
<neeeo> мм... иптейблс сейв посылает меня в --хелп
<neeeo> спасибо за совет про несохранябельность
<spectrum> почитай в гугле про айпитейбл
<tagezi> всем привет
<spectrum> neeeo:  http://kubuntu.ru/nat-iptables тут есть про сохраниние настроек и автозагрузку настроек
<spectrum> по аналогии вроде понятно как сделать конкретно тебе
<neeeo> почитаю, но я надеялся, что всё будет немного проще
<neeeo> типа редактирования дхцпд.конф и прописывания там списка клиентов
<neeeo> только вот как это сделать манов я не нашел
<spectrum> так вроде просто) 4 правила разрешить по маку и одно правило запретить все остальное, ну это мой путь ...
<neeeo> посоветуюсь: если я сделаю "iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -m mac --mac-source !00:00:00:00:00:00 -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1:666", то будет ли оно всех, у кого мак не 000000000000 посылать нах?
<neeeo> или я туплю?
<spectrum> neeeo:  кстати, я нашел инфу про дхцпд.конф... там можно убрать рейнж адресов и давать на определенные
<spectrum> neeeo: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=96829.0
<neeeo> да, я тож, только вот не нашел, как список клиентов править
<spectrum> в ссылке, что я дал есть код
<spectrum> AnrDaemon пост его читай
<neeeo> уже, спс
<neeeo> нашел утилиту айпитейблс-сейв =)
<spectrum> да она тебе по всей видимости уже не нужна)) раз есть код для дхцпд))
<neeeo> возможно, но хуже она мне не сделает, она же добрая!
<neeeo> мм.. а fixed-address там обязательно или нет?
<oxothuk> enhf rfvhfls
<oxothuk> утра камрады
<spectrum> этого не могу подсказать, не знаю.
<oxothuk> а что означает events/1 в top-e?
<spectrum> neeeo: хм...ты же по сути сопоставляешь ип и мак. Там есть опция запретить всем, кто не в списке. А что бы запретить как ты хочешь - то опять вернешься к иптейбл походу :)))
<neeeo> а вот кстати оно работает, да
<neeeo> всего две строчки в конфиге (и пара часов на маны и немного чята)
<neeeo> а потом я заметил гуишку в вебмине =)
<spectrum> :))))))
<neeeo> рецепт оказался прост, в сабнет{} дописать host neeeo {hardware ethernet мо:йм:ак:ад:ре:сс} и сделать там deny unknown-hosts
<neeeo> и фсё -)
 * neeeo щаслиф как слон и передаёт спасибо спектруму
<spectrum> oxothuk: In a 2.6 kernel, events/cpu_number is a mechanism (it replaces the old keventd) for handling low-level requests that need to run asynchronously. All sorts of notifications run through there ... it's very ad hoc. So if you're seeing this "pegging the meter," all it's really telling you is that there's a loop somewhere.
<spectrum> oxothuk: насколько мой английский язык мне не врет - не знаю. Но как я понял это низкоуровневый процесс и если он жрет ресурсы - в какой-то программе есть цикл
<oxothuk> у меня его TIME+ в топе почти 400
<neeeo> всё збс, всем спасибо, я домой
<neeeo> вы все супер, особенно спектрум
<jlewka> подскажите, а как можно видео с youtube воспроизвести в каком нить плеере?
<Hanno4ka> хмм... нашла интересную программку - шутер (для скринов там всяких). вместе с баскетом получила в убунте майкросовтовский onenote
 * Hanno4ka тоже довольна как слон))
<baronos> jlewka: totem 3.4 в нем же в поиске нашел и посмотрел.
<neeeo> щи, я парол забывл =)
<neeeo> вспмнл
<neeeo> а теперь вопрос: чому комп может пинговаться по внешнему ип, но не пущать ни к хттп ни в ссш ?
<neeeo> хттп и ссш подняты и локально всё норм
<neeeo> убунту десктоп 10.04
<zuker> порты закрыты?
<neeeo> а я вот хз, как проверить
<neeeo> а как проверить?
<neeeo> судя по результату подключения они не достаточно открыты
<neeeo> а как открыть?
<zuker> что говорит sudo nmap -PO SERVER_ID
<zuker> *IP
<SergeyIT> не успел (
<neeeo> sudo: nmap: command not found говорит
<zuker> sudo apt-get install nmap
<neeeo> =)
<neeeo> качаеццо, тут медленно
<neeeo> а вот ещё вопрос: какой командой можно прибить сетевую карту так, чтобы потом другой командой её поднять?
<neeeo> хочется им кроном интернет отрезать вечером
<neeeo> чтобы домой шли
<neeeo> Starting Nmap 5.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2012-11-09 14:07 MSK
<neeeo> Interesting ports on 192.168.7.254:
<neeeo> Not shown: 998 closed ports
<neeeo> PORT      STATE SERVICE
<neeeo> 22/tcp    open  ssh
<neeeo> 10000/tcp open  snet-sensor-mgmt
<neeeo> и ещё
<neeeo> Starting Nmap 5.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2012-11-09 14:08 MSK
<neeeo> Interesting ports on 81.94.38.60:
<neeeo> Not shown: 998 closed ports
<neeeo> PORT      STATE SERVICE
<neeeo> 22/tcp    open  ssh
<neeeo> 10000/tcp open  snet-sensor-mgmt
<neeeo> Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 5.73 seconds
<neeeo> а не пущает
<artus> @voice neeeo
<neeeo> о, теперь у меня желтый шарик есть
<baronos> хмм, а я думал матрица взбесилась.
 * JohnDoe_71Rus раздача "плюшек"
<neeeo> щас я её хакну и всё ьудет норм
<neeeo> только вот никак не придумаю:
<baronos> !enter > neeeo
<ubuntuhelp> neeeo, please see my private message
<neeeo> какой командой можно прибить сетевую карту так, чтобы потом другой командой её поднять?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> neeeo: с nmap аккуратней, одна девочка электростанцию положила
<neeeo> а что с ним не так?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> марш в гугл
<neeeo> гугл говорит делать ifup|ifdown, а мне комп отказывается на них реагировать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> под рутом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и интерфейс указать
<neeeo> угу, так и не реагирует
 * tagezi думает, что кому-то нужно идти читать маны
<neeeo> нашел способ, ифконфиг интерфейс даун/ап
<neeeo> надо, да...
<neeeo> но вот почему у меня ни ссш ни вебмин не пущают, а пинг проходит, я не вкуриваю =(
<zuker> вебмин понятно - у тебя 80-й порт не открыт
<MrKritik> iptables?
<zuker> а ssh должен пущать
<zuker> как конкретно не пускает ssh - connection refused?
<MrKritik> zuker, а ты откуда знаешь, что порт закрыт. в истории он вроде не указывал свой хост
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подозреваю у него 2 сетевухи.  ssh и webmin висят на внутренней?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ссхе пофиг на сетевухи
<MrKritik> все. понял. туплю. nmap
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: точно? не настраивается какой интерфейс слушать?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, настраивается, потом, по желанию, но человек который это настроит врятли будет задавать дурацкие вопросы в стиле почему ссх не пускает)
<neeeo> вебмин на 10000 порте
<neeeo> ссш молчит
<artus> neeeo, sudo iptables -L  на paste.ubuntu.com
<neeeo> у меня три, вебмин висит на всех
<neeeo> ссш не в курсе
<neeeo> айпитейблс -Л пишет много букв... ожидаю
<MrKritik> надо было добавить -xvn
<neeeo> поздняк
<neeeo> оно уже много написало
<Kyshtynbai> кто может глянуть, какая версия виртуалбокс в репах самая свежая? 12.04
<artus> ну раз много, то ты видать гуру iptables и сам смогеш разобратцо чего ты там наваял  )
<andrex> man apt-
<andrex> get*
<andrex> )
<neeeo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1344831/
<artus> neeeo, сам ваял?
<neeeo> я не ваял
<MrKritik> Kyshtynbai: Версия: 4.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.1
<artus> аа, у тя же вебмин, ну удачи ))
<neeeo> просто на голую убунтудесктоп накатил вебмина, дхцпд, фаерстартера и х-чят
<Kyshtynbai> MrKritik: и у меня... но это очень странно
<neeeo> а куда хоть копать-то ?
<artus> еще и фаерстарт...
<Kyshtynbai> на сайте виртуалбокс дополнения тока для версии .22
<artus> в сторону сносить нафиг этот изврат)
<MrKritik> сноси firestart
<MrKritik> Kyshtynbai: скачай с сайта
<Kyshtynbai> да видимо придётся.
<artus> после вебмина надо все сносить ))
<Kyshtynbai> вебмин чур меня чур
<neeeo> агрессивные вы тут
<MrKritik> а ты думал увидеть пушистых линуксоводов)
<neeeo> но тогда придётся переконфигать всю раздачу интернета, а ночевать тут я не хочу
<artus> neeeo, ну тогда ты как знаток недогуесвистелок и перделок поведай, почему же у тебя ссху не пускает?
<Kyshtynbai> это файерстартер видать правил и накатал
<Kyshtynbai> снеси к фигам все правила iptables
<artus> у тебя же есть гуевый фаервол, и гуевая рулилка всем железом
<neeeo> может и накатил
<spectrum> ты же в вебмине делал правила на фильтрацию мак адресов?
<spectrum> может он еще впихал туда что-то?
<neeeo> в дхцпд.конф только
<neeeo> врядли
<neeeo> он и до этого не пущал
<Kyshtynbai> а у тя ссаш то запущен?
<artus> DROP       all  --  anywhere             0.0.0.0 мощно :D
<spectrum> чет почитал вывод правил :О
<neeeo> попробовал прибить фаерстартера
<neeeo> да, это он, сволотдщ
<neeeo> с прибитым всё робит
<spectrum> а зачем он тебе собственно?
<spectrum> был нужен, видимо
<neeeo> но с прибитым не раздаётся интернет с третьей на вторую сетевуху
<neeeo> за тем и был
<spectrum> man iptables? :)
<artus> нафига для этого фаерстартер?
<artus> чтоб нат врубить? ппц извращенец ))
<neeeo> ман айпитейблс займёт больше времени, чем мне оплачено, так что на досуге, на выходных
<neeeo> я ппц нуб =)
<artus> ну так раз те оплачено то кури маны )
<SergeyIT> neeeo, платят за работу, а не за время
<MrKritik> я параноик? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1344868/
<neeeo> так маловато оплачего
<neeeo> за 5тыр в месяц пусть сами курят
<artus> ну с такими знаниями больше давать как то незачто :D
<Kyshtynbai> neeeo: одной командой врубается нат
<Kyshtynbai> загугли как это сделать Iptables nat
<Kyshtynbai> вот и весь фиг.
<neeeo> я руками работаю норм, мну нрацца
<neeeo> на пару десятков заказчиков и хватает
<neeeo> загуглю завтра обязательно
<neeeo> а пока нарыл в фаерстартере гуишку для добавления пропусков
<neeeo> и домой
<MrKritik> опять за свое
<neeeo> нет, я с вами согласен, айпитейблс мощ, я его обязательно осилю
<MrKritik> я , кстати, после фаерстартера и начал изучение iptables
<neeeo> вот и я начну
<neeeo> уверен, мне понравится
<neeeo> но сейчас - домой
<neeeo> всем спасибки
<MrKritik> стоит дропать multicast и broadcast на внешних интерфейсах (в обоих направлениях)?
<MrKritik> по сути провайдеры обычно сами лочат
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если только ты не хочешь внутри их смотреть
<MrKritik> ну от внешки мне ничего не надо. да и не хочу, чтобы мои пакеты летали по сети провайдера. навсякий залочил
<artus> вся сеть провайдера только и ждет когда от тебя пакеты полетят
<MrKritik> достаточно пакетов от серфинга. а броадкаст от всяких девайсов (аля DLNA, DHCP) будут только внутри
<artus> кури роутер, и не страдай фигней))
<artus> *п
<MrKritik> я уже давно забил на роутеры. гибкость и скорость важнее. роутер ша в сети только из-за вафли
<artus> MrKritik, http://www.speedtest.net/result/2296167314.png скорости через роутер хоть отбавляй
<artus> гибкость, какая гибкость нужна?
<MrKritik> я не имел ввиду, что скорость у роутеров плохой. просто у меня роутер такой (DIR-300, ревизия B).
<MrKritik> гибкость. свой dns, dhcp, блокировщик рекламы и т.п
<artus> ну так ссзб )
<artus> MrKritik, дома это все нафиг ненадо )
<MrKritik> artus: кому как. у меня всякие сервисы на нем вертятся. kvm машины. дома куча девайсов.
<MrKritik> хочу вот еще и статику получить. создаю дополнительный ns для своего сервера
<SergeyIT> а чего хотеть то, заплати и получишь
<Kinder-Pingvi> привет.. подскажите пожалуйста, как через команду mount смонтрировать раздел на редактирование для всех пользователей?
<Kinder-Pingvi> даже если mount --rw -t vfat /dev/sdb4 /mnt/folder/ - не помогает...
<artus> впилить права 775 на монтированый раздел рекурсивно
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну sudo chmod ,, не помогает, когда раздел уже смонтирован...
<artus> помогает
<MrKritik> SergeyIT: у нас это новая фича. пусть сперва сиабильно допилят
<artus> chmod -R 775 /mnt/folder/*
<Kinder-Pingvi> счас попробую...
<Kinder-Pingvi> неа.. не помогло..
<andrex> umask=0 наверно
<Kinder-Pingvi> vanya@PC:/mnt$ sudo chmod -R 775 myflash/*
<Kinder-Pingvi> vanya@PC:/mnt$ ll
<Kinder-Pingvi> итого 12
<Kinder-Pingvi> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Ноя  9 12:31 ./
<Kinder-Pingvi> drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4096 Окт 27 19:19 ../
<Kinder-Pingvi> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Янв  1  1970 myflash/
<Kinder-Pingvi> простите за спам...
<Kinder-Pingvi> а можно ли как-то при монтировании указать сразу маску привилегий?...
<artus> ls -la myflash/* и там права глянь
<Kinder-Pingvi> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4984041 Ноя  7 18:49 avideo.mp4*
<Kinder-Pingvi> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     450 Ноя  9 08:09 file.txt*
<MrKritik> ну владелец еще рут у директории
<artus> ну отмаунти и  sudo chmod -R 775 myflash, потом просто маунт
<Kinder-Pingvi> пробовал.. при монтировании права все равно становятся даже на каталог такими, как я выше присылал..
<artus> можеш chown на своего пользователя сделать
<Kinder-Pingvi> пишет "операция не позволяется"
<Kinder-Pingvi> а если я сменю пользователя на пустом каталоге.. то при монтировании все равно сразу же рут станет)
<Kinder-Pingvi> пипец, безвыходный цикл какой-то.. ну можно же как-то при монтировании указать маску. ну товариСЧи линуксоиды, хелп))
<MrKritik> в фате же вроде не действуют правила chmod, chown
<Kinder-Pingvi> а как его примонтировать с правами на запись? под рутом же я могу на флешке ковырять что захочу...
<Kinder-Pingvi> точнее с правами на запись для всех пользователей...
<andrex> umask=value
<artus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1344919/
<andrex>               Set the umask (the bitmask  of  the  permissions  that  are  not
<andrex>               present).  The default is the umask of the current process.  The
<andrex>               value is given in octal.
<artus> с правами хоть обпишись)
<MrKritik> artus: ты эт кому
<artus> пингвину
<Kinder-Pingvi> хм.. может проблема, что я монтирую в мнт.. попробую в другое место..
<MrKritik> а почему vfat?
<Kinder-Pingvi> а у тебя флешка в фат32?
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну у меня флешка фат32..
<artus> Kinder-Pingvi, ну не в нтфс же гиговую флешу форматить то)
<artus> хм, а мож и нтфс Oo
<baronos> ща флеху фат32 монтировал в мнт и в хоме/usb разницы нет, везде от юзверя могу читать и писать в неё :)
<Kinder-Pingvi> пипец... а я не могу)
<andrex> хм может с группами чего нетак
<baronos> может тип раздела на флехе какой то не такой
<MrKritik> у флешки нет защиты от записи?
<Kinder-Pingvi> нет..
<Kinder-Pingvi> если я монтирую еще дельфин, клацнув кнопочку - то все хорошо
<Kinder-Pingvi> а вот через консоль не могу
<baronos> а вот если типи раздела ставлю linux(0x83) то у меня везде рут только
<Kinder-Pingvi> а можно как-то указать при монтировании маску доступа?
<jlewka> Kinder-Pingvi, через fstab
<MrKritik> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/external -o uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<Kinder-Pingvi> через fstab все хорошо
<Kinder-Pingvi> нужно именно через маунт...
<Kinder-Pingvi> MrKritik, спасибо, счас попробую..
<Kinder-Pingvi> хоть права и непонятно как показывает, но все работает )
<Kinder-Pingvi> дай Бог здоровьечка, спасибо )))
<baronos> через дисковую утилиту погляди какой тип раздела у флези твоей?
<Kinder-Pingvi> /dev/sdb4   *          63    15773695     7886816+   b  W95 FAT32
<Kinder-Pingvi> .йгше
<tagezi> понг
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<pr0mode> всем привет
<gendalf> уверен?
<tech-desk> на 146%
<gendalf> а сам он за себя не уверен?:)
<[Raiden]> привет
<tech-desk> Молчание знак согласия?)
<tech-desk> кстати,какого отваливается pulseaudio? просто падает и все
<tech-desk> пида не оставляет
<ViruSkin> приветы
<tech-desk> !pulseaudio
<ubuntuhelp> PulseAudio (ранее PolypAudio) — мультиплатформенный звуковой сервер, созданный в качестве улучшенной замены таких серверов, как !ESD. см:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<gendalf> tech-desk: седьмого в пять утра
<tech-desk> улучшенная шляпа это))
<[Raiden]> tech-desk: может в syslog что-то есть...
<tech-desk> чтож он улучшает )) да ничего
<[Raiden]> пульс просто заменил собой много других прогармм подобного назначения.  Почему именно он - наверное потому что редхет имеет вес и те продукты котоыре они поддерживают.
<[Raiden]> но какой-то один должен был это сделать. Куча звуковых демонов ещё хуже.
<tech-desk> oss b dct
<tech-desk> и все
<tech-desk> а все таки,почему иногда такое может случаться?
<[Raiden]> как минимум он заменил esd и artsd
<[Raiden]> почему надо в логах смотреть
<gendalf> what is a best movie ever?
<inkvizitor68sl> угнать за 60 секунд
<gendalf> nope
<gendalf> bad boys дилоги
<gendalf> эти ваши 60 секунд и рядом не стояли:)
<inkvizitor68sl> в угнать за 60 секунд Джоли ещё без силикона и без выраждения на лице "я шлюха, трахните меня все"
<inkvizitor68sl> а bad boys - комедия среднего пощшива
<inkvizitor68sl> пошива*
<inkvizitor68sl> клевая, но на лучшую не тянет
<gendalf> джоли без силикона и сверкая сиськами была в хакерах
<gendalf> и что?
<inkvizitor68sl> то, что хакеры - куда более паршивый фильм?
<gendalf> вово. что ни фильм с джоли - то паршивый
<gendalf> я ей лару крофт до сих пор не простил
<gendalf> такая игра была:)
<gendalf> а она ее фильмом попортила
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Fail!
<[Raiden]> бест мувие евер - babylon5 , весь.
<gendalf> it's tv show, not movie
<gendalf> если уж говорить о сериалах, то тут надо по категориям. например с космооперами - тут я за стар трек:)
<tagezi> а перевод журнала
<tagezi> Full Circle совсем прекратился?
<gendalf> судя по всему - да
<tagezi> (
<gendalf> добровольцев то нима
<tagezi> ну, с моим английским, да и русским тоже, лучше и не помогать
<nF0rc3r> Не подскажите можно ли в KDE 4 сделать такое: убрать надпись на кнопке "новая комната" в правом верхнем углу рабочего стола?
<gendalf> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<[Raiden]> nF0rc3r: нельзя, но можно разблокировать виджеты и сунуть кнопку сильене в угол и надпись как бы уедет, кнопка будет меньше. Другйо вариант переместить её под панель.
<[Raiden]> ещё ест ьвиджет убирающий кнопку совсем.
<[Raiden]> подсветка сработала. Спасибо артусу со скаем )
<[Raiden]> nF0rc3r: вот сунутая в самый угол http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1109/h_1352480870_2752847_a8e5d61fb7.png
<nF0rc3r> Спасиб, уже сделал )
<gendalf> baronos: ну ладно:)фильм офигенен:)
<[Raiden]> какой?
<gendalf> the watch
<gendalf> не для страдаюших спгс, конечно. но здоровому челвоеку понравится:)
<[Raiden]> Хм, тогда может и не понравится, но я рискну :)
<gendalf> ты страдаешь от синдрома поиска глубокого смысла?
<gendalf> ты выискиваешь причины поступков героев в зависимости от того, какой рукой герой жопу подтирал?:)
<[Raiden]> иногда )
<APV1996> Здравствуйте, shutdown now - нормальная команда чтобы выключить компьютер с помощью консоли?
<gendalf> shutdown -h now
<Sergey_IT> подожди, я только вошел (
<APV1996> gendalf, спасибо, а в чём разница? И ещё что за -H (halted).
<APV1996> Есть что-то типа man shutdown, но на русском?
<artus> halt ))
<Sergey_IT> APV1996, вот немного есть http://www.opennet.ru/man_2.shtml
<[Raiden]> я где-то видел manpages-ru-extra , там побольше чем в дистровом пакете manpages-ru
<gendalf> f
<gendalf> [Raiden]: а я видел где-то заявление министерства образования, что английский - часть программы среднего образования и аттестат получить можно, только пройдя всю программу и доказав знания
<APV1996> Sergey_IT, спасибо, но там не описаны опции. Мне интересно в чём разница между -h, -H, -P, и вообще без опций.
<[Raiden]> gendalf: и что?
<[Raiden]> если у тебя такое прекрасное знание языка - то иди переведи недостающие маны :)
<[Raiden]> польза будет.
<Sergey_IT> APV1996, здесь совсем простой английский http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=shutdown&category=8&russian=2
<gendalf> [Raiden]: зачем?если человек знать должен сам, окромя тех, у кого был французский или немецкий в школе
<[Raiden]> Человек должен получать локализованынй продукт, в своей стране. Больше он ничего никому не должен.
<[Raiden]> актормя денег ))
<[Raiden]> кроме*
<Sergey_IT> gendalf, у меня был французский
<gendalf> Sergey_IT: ну вот тебя не буду считать таким недоумком, не способным осилить школу
<Sergey_IT> ну спасибо!
<Sergey_IT> я много таких знаю
<APV1996> Угу, вроде понятно, а что тогда происходит если вообще без опций запустить?
<Sergey_IT> а один даже 5 языков после института знал (в Японии сейчас живет)
<[Raiden]> Я знаю язык достаточно что бы понять ман по шатдаун, хотя учил немецкий. Но это не значит что я предпочту читать на иностранном языке.
<[Raiden]> И главное не должен, если я не нахожусь в чужой стране
<deniska> английский — стандартный язык
<deniska> не знать английский — как не уметь считать
<artus> это с каких таких пор?
<Sergey_IT> да можно и не знать... личное дело каждого
<gendalf> artus: ну гдет с 91 года.
<gendalf> artus: когда стал частью школьной программы и частью общего среднего обязательного образования
<artus> на уровне моя твоя понимать да, на фоне мексов и остальных негроафриканцев полиглотом будиш выглядеть) и в принципе поймут тебя везде, а вот на предмет стандарта - не факт)
<APV1996> Обязательного? У нас 3 на выбор можно.
<artus> gendalf, школьной прогаммы? ану без гуглежа что такое эндоплазматический ретикулум складчатый
<gendalf> artus: а ты слышал о специализации классов по направлениям?у физмата спрашивать по химии - это ты круто. только глупо и слабо:-Р
<gendalf> чет абоут.ме приложения не добавляет
<artus> gendalf, чуваак, это общий курс биологии, 6й клас
<gendalf> artus: чет я вспоминаю свою биологичку в 6 классе... мисс помидорка...
<artus> gendalf, ну так вот и знания иглиша у ньязовцев проверяй ))
<gendalf> artus: нет иньязовских классов в школе
<gendalf> физмат, химбио и гумики
<[Raiden]> Знать английский т.к. он глобал надо, но не иметь локализованную документацию плохо :)
<gendalf> хотя хз как у вас в незалежной
<artus> ну так специализация тут тоже никаким боком )
<artus> так что стыдно товарищ должно быть, что вы не помните запчасти строения клетки :D
<gendalf> физико-математику - нет:)
<artus> физмат класа с 7го упор делает, а это общая тема) так что мимо )
<[Raiden]> артус раскрыл сеть англоговорящих двечников.
<[Raiden]> двое*
<gendalf> [Raiden]: где?покажите и мне:)
<[Raiden]>  /me затыкал пальцем gendalf
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], к сожалению при локализации часто что то теряется или искажается
<gendalf> [Raiden]: я не из этих:)мне приятно твое внимание, но мне нравятся девушки:)
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: значит надо багрепортитить или фиксить , как с любой другой ошибкой.
<[Raiden]> gendalf: ))
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а работать когда?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: думаю это будет мимо, уже анегдоты складывают, как переводят меню иногда
<[Raiden]> научись спать меньше )
<[Raiden]> Ну, перевод на самом деле не всегда должен быть дословным.  Он дожен ещё какие-то местные правила учитывать.
<[Raiden]> наприме меню старт - меню пуск. Т.е. запустить , пускать. Хотя можно было бы и как старт перевести :)
<[Raiden]> может это и не нужно, я не знаю. То что на русском читат ьвхорошо, может только моё имхо.
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], верно мыслишь... и с ангийского часто сложно перевести, поэтому и вставляют английские термины, которые со временем бывает, начинают отличатся от оригинала
<tagezi> [Raiden]: на форуме ветка была по поводу карявых переводов, если есть желание, посмотри, сбда много переписывать )
<tagezi> сюда*
<[Raiden]> иногда сложно перевести коротко, ага
<[Raiden]> и ещё уже не переводят слово менеджер
<[Raiden]> т.е. таск менеджер - менеджер задач.
<[Raiden]> ваще было такое слово как управляющий )
<Sergey_IT> насяльник
<tagezi> [Raiden]: менеджер задач - это ещё с винды тянется, иногда не правильно переволить.. есть яркий пример... казахи перевели слово аэропорт, получилось что-то типа "ауежай" ))
<[Raiden]> надо было: анували
<[Raiden]> :)
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> хотя с другой стороны, фины вообще всё переводят на свой язык, и, в принципе, не плохо живут )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ага - а на специальные темы по-английски говорят
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, английский уних вообще на высоте, в деревне, только некоторые не умеют говорить, а так они свободно переключаются с финского на английски и обратно
<[Raiden]> сокращать ещё можно. УправЗадач
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ач тоже нужно сократить )
<[Raiden]> хотя , самое близкое к менеджер наверное было бы управлятор
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> управзад, звучит, да
<tagezi> а как по английски звучит "менеджер задачь"?
<Sergey_IT> скучно звучит
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну как бы task manager
<[Raiden]> монгольский забавный письменный. Они кириллицу приняли.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], для них русский забавный
<[Raiden]> ну наверное )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: о_О
<tagezi> [Raiden]: жена говорит, что перести лучше как "координатор заявок" )
<[Raiden]> координатор задачь было бы ок. Подходяще.
<[Raiden]> передай: молодец
<[Raiden]> :)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: )) ей всё равно, молодец она или нет.. ей бы английский поднять и найчку написать )
<[Raiden]> http://www.africatwin.ru/travel/moto_mongolia_2009_Hoyt/foto_mongolia/IMG_7605%2520copy.jpg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у них же своя письменность была, на основе руники тюрской.. странные они
<[Raiden]> http://www.africatwin.ru/travel/moto_mongolia_2009_Hoyt/foto_mongolia/m3500000023.jpg
<[Raiden]> нормальные, готовились к повсеместной победе социализма видимо во главе с союзом
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а может и другие причины были
<Sergey_IT> да это 16-я республика фактически была
<[Raiden]> ещё 1 кину, вид класный
<[Raiden]> http://www.africatwin.ru/travel/moto_mongolia_2009_Hoyt/foto_mongolia/100119.jpg
<[Raiden]> почти как инопланетный )
<[Raiden]> У них там своя революция была. Я какой-то черно-белый фильм смотрел в детсвте.
<[Raiden]> детстве, блин.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты не подскажешь, разница между си и с++ очень большая, если не считать классов?
<Sergey_IT> в синтаксисе нет... в новшествах - кардинально
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я просто библиотеку привожу в порядок, думаю объединять папки или нет )
<tagezi> когда идёт о программировании речь в лине и юникс обычно в книге примеры на си даны
<[Raiden]> в википедии может быть описано
<[Raiden]> 8 декабря 2011 опубликован новый стандарт для языка Си (ISO/IEC 9899:2011)[5]. Некоторые возможности нового стандарта уже поддерживаются компиляторами GCC[6] и Clang[7].
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так система на Си написана и примеры на Си, ну а прикладные проги пиши на чем хочешь
<[Raiden]> я хотел казать что си развивается тоже. Так что новшества не совсем то слово.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а в Си массив как аргумен функции передаёться тоже как ссылка?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: значит наверное лучше в разных папках оставить, наверное
<[Raiden]> да, это разные языки.
<tagezi> меня просто путает сильно, такая штука: в учебниках по с++ в примерах кода часто инклудят библиотеки Си, а не с++
<tagezi> ну и, в принципе, простые примеры работают ))
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, это нормально, а организовать папки лучше по тематике
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: угу, спасибо
<korridor> Вопрос: есть 2 wifi соединения. Каким образом из них можно выбирать через какое будет идти трафик?
<korridor> имеется ввиду 2 wifi адаптера в ноуте. Оба подключены к разным сетям
<tagezi> отключить один
<korridor> не вариант
<gendalf> man route
<korridor> и куда там посмотреть конкретно?
<korridor> какие-нибудь еще есть варианты?)
<Kyshtynbai> korridor: ну посмотри хотя бы в экзамплс...
<korridor> Kyshtynbai: посмотрел. Не понимаю, как это функционирует
<Sergey_IT> korridor, значит читать основы... сам нуб, но начал бы  с этого
<Kyshtynbai> товарищ, я уже выпимшы, но шото мне подсказывает, что зопрос 2 intrerfaces route в гуглу щто-то даст.
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, у тебя уже 3 интерфейса?
<Kyshtynbai> да как бэ не четыре)
<korridor> Kyshtynbai: да как бы не сомневаюсь. сложность скорее в прочтении результатов этого запроса. если бы с ней проблем не возникало -- возможно и не пришлось бы идти с вопросами на русскоязычный канал =\
<Kyshtynbai> ну друк. дождись утра, со свежей головй почитай. Чиать по второму разу не научат на каналах).
<korridor> Kyshtynbai: наверно ты не понял о чем я, ну да ладно =)
<Kyshtynbai> :).
<gendalf> пиупиупиу
<[Raiden]> бабах
<artus> неспитцо? )))
<tagezi> artus: они, наверное, смотрят сериалы и между сериями перестреливаются )
<gendalf> нпора бы и спать
<gendalf> 4 утра вже
<Kinder-Pingvi> Здрасте, я снова с проблемой...
<Kinder-Pingvi> собственно видеокарточка GeForce 9600GT.. стоят проприетарные драйвера.. проблема при полноэкранном просмотре флеша (того же ютуба, контакта) - лагает.. мало fps при полноэкранном режиме...
<Kinder-Pingvi> может быть где-то не стоит галочка аппаратного декодирования? )
<tagezi> Kinder-Pingvi: думаю уже все спят
<Kinder-Pingvi> tagezi, ну ты же вот не спишь :))
<tagezi> Kinder-Pingvi: ну, я не являюсь обладателем нвидиа, а погуглить ты можешь и сам
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, наивный ;)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, с этим тяжело спорить )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я вот подумал, что у меня мозг уже пухнет от с++, решил баш подучить )))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, остатки добъешь )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, библиотеку я уже привёл в порядок... а спать не охото
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а как сделать окно программы всегда сверху всех остальных?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, в линуксе не делал
<[Raiden]> tagezi: у тебя юнити вроде. в компизе есть плагин с правилами для окон, там можно. Иначе только руками по пкм на заголовке
<[Raiden]> ещё правила для окон ест ьв опенбокс и квин
<[Raiden]> в метасити небыло, в муттер ест ьчерез ява-плагины и криво
<[Raiden]> и вроде только размещение по столам.
<[Raiden]> в общем гном как всегда не является лучшим решением , да простят меня гномеры. )
<helpmeplz> гномеры оО
<tagezi> c++ высосал мой мозг =( я 3 раза посмотрел пкм перед тем как задать вопрос
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо, я нашёл её ))
<tagezi> helpmeplz: он просто кдешник )
<helpmeplz> я щас тоже кде запилю, юнити не але
<tagezi> helpmeplz: да, юнити только для насмотящих пацанов )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, каких? :) Пошли спать
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: мне родителей нужно дождаться и накормить, а потом можно и спать )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а те, спокойной ночи
<Sergey_IT> родителям привет )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: я на плейер вешаю поверх всех
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну мне редко такое нужно.. просто сейчас в строку много из книжки забивать, не удобно перевёртывать окошки ))) а плеер у меня в динамике, мне его и не нужно видеть
<[Raiden]> ясно
<zuker> ребят, а стим кто-нить ставил? Team Fortress 2 устанавливается?
<tagezi> я в игры не играю.. некогда
<helpmeplz> ребятушки, хепл, мышка не бегает
<helpmeplz> : (
<tagezi> 5 раз перезагрузиться
<[Raiden]> helpmeplz: вытащи , кабел ьподергай и воткни. Если помогло -  кабелю конец.
<[Raiden]> если не помогло тогда сислог ещё смотри )
<[Raiden]> и lsusb
<[Raiden]> у меня старая мыша. Недавн окабель сдох.
<istorik> Приветствую, у меня bluetooth гадит в лог. Мне приходится каждый раз вырубать ее комендой sudo rmmod toshiba_bluetooth. Напомните куда надо прописать этот драйвер, что бы он не шрузился
<[Raiden]> повезло что был кабель от другой мышки. Т.к. менять очень не хочется - привычка.
<helpmeplz> да я в виртуалбоксе конструктор собрал : )
<helpmeplz> там мышка не бегает
<[Raiden]> istorik: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<[Raiden]> blacklist toshiba_bluetooth
<istorik> Благадарю
<[Raiden]> helpmeplz: не знаю тогда. Можно пробросить юсб устройство. Н оесли так сделат ьмышка в главной системе будет недоступна
<helpmeplz> пробовал, не помогло
<[Raiden]> тогда на форум ибо хз
<tagezi> в виртуалке перехват наверное нужно настроить
<helpmeplz> клавиатура работает
<tagezi> что бы он её к себе забирал, и по кнтр+что_то_там отдавал
<tagezi> [Raiden]: может ты в курсе... а прова доступа на картинках 777 - это так и должно быть?
<tagezi> чо-то я в этом сомневаюсь сильно очень
<[Raiden]> на нтфс?
<helpmeplz> как установить систему с минимал сд, не имея прямого дуступа к инет?
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю. С такими требованиями лучше иметь двд
<helpmeplz> они выпилили двд
<tagezi> [Raiden]: на екст4 в хомке
<tagezi> я команду финд учу, вот на свою голову нарыл )
<[Raiden]> ну могут быт такие права, можно снять
<tagezi> просто 777 вроде опасно же поидее
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я когда сайтостроением развлекался столько прочем про то как ломаються сайты через картинки, ну или вири разносяться ))
<tagezi> теперь боюся таких картинок )
<zuker> helpmeplz: стандратный livecd устанавливает систему без инета, но жить потом без него трудно, издержки 21-го века :)
<helpmeplz> поставлю ubuntu-core с лайв сд
<[Raiden]> helpmeplz: чего ты хочешь добиться?
<helpmeplz> поставить только нужное
<zuker> наверно того чего я хотел когда устанавливал мандрейк в девятом классе с инетом по коллбэку только по выходным :)
<[Raiden]> сними текущие параметры ос. Потом сравни с тем , когда обростёт всем  только нужным.
<[Raiden]> если выйграешь 50мб рам - поздравляю )
<helpmeplz> да это просто спортивный интерес
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/sandbox/44014/
<[Raiden]> в моем де в 4.10 обещают оптимизацию непомука
<helpmeplz> и зачем оно
<[Raiden]> индексированынй поиск + некотоыре фишки
<helpmeplz> они бы квин лучше пилили
<[Raiden]> а с ним-то что не так. Лучше по моему уже ничего нет )
<helpmeplz> подлагивает
<[Raiden]> в квине обещают какой-то игровой режим , что бы не терять фпс.
<helpmeplz> переключение между окнами тупит
<[Raiden]> у меня не тупит
<helpmeplz> значит мне не везет
<[Raiden]> чего за железо?
<helpmeplz> inetl core q6600 nvidia gtx560
<helpmeplz> 4gb ram
<[Raiden]> тогда не знаю. У меня е4600 и 550, да и на прошлой 8600 не лагало
<shenmue> мда
<[Raiden]> может разное понимание о лагах )
<shenmue> посмотрел вспомнить всё новый
<[Raiden]> с арнольдом был тупее , но веселее
<shenmue> в сша забастовка сценаристов?
<helpmeplz> окна долго "просыпаются" при смене фокуса
<shenmue> чувак хочет уничто жить колонию что бы потом построить новую
<shenmue> почему бы не пострить вот рядом?
<[Raiden]> может тебе просто не нужна какая-то из анимаций )  долго - не равно обязательно лагает.
<helpmeplz> чтоб не нобегали
<[Raiden]> у меня вон при захвате видео ффмпегом и то не особо лагало http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diSkkP4AiiM
<shenmue> для что бы уничтожить колонию он делает много много много роботов
<shenmue> а бомба чо?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: а бомба - это будет короткометражка )
<[Raiden]> хотя согласен
<helpmeplz> я мечтаю увидеть фильм, в котором на первой минуте, главному герою стряют в лоб
<helpmeplz> и еначинаются титры
<tagezi> [Raiden]: на 644 нормально картинки работают )
<shenmue> я знаю такой фильм. даже две части. и там в каждой из чатей главному герою стреляют в лоб
<[Raiden]> ну и ок
<shenmue> однако главному герою все равно
<shenmue> у него череп адамантиевый =)
<[Raiden]> helpmeplz: http://kubuntu.ru/node/10596
<[Raiden]> а не слышали про человека без половины головы?
<shenmue> гены мутация?
<[Raiden]> вполне здоровый, разговаривает  ,курит и т.д.
<[Raiden]> травма
<shenmue> пол мозга отрезали?
<[Raiden]> я точно не помню, я в основном видео с ним смотрел. Сча попробую найти
<shenmue> ну всякое бывает...
<shenmue> не надо
<shenmue> я не могу такое смотреть
<[Raiden]> ок )
<helpmeplz> про непомук вкусно пишут
<[Raiden]> в общем у него от бровей до макушки нету ничего
<[Raiden]> почти
<[Raiden]> фотографию тоже не осилите? )
<helpmeplz> видео хочу
<[Raiden]> http://tomsk.fm/watch/173155?from=181776
<[Raiden]> кто не хочет не смотрите )
<shenmue> наверное он сценарист
<[Raiden]> )
<helpmeplz> ыы
<helpmeplz> человек-стул
<helpmeplz> детский
<[Raiden]> мы тут на другом сервере обсуждали ходячих мервтецов сериал. Там зомби гибнут без башки
<[Raiden]> а этот живой и ок
<helpmeplz> и главное ему весело
<zuker> кстати, про сериалы, начал смотреть революцию и один вопрос - а откуда атмосферное электричество в виде молний если все пропало?
<zuker> Или я придираюсь? :)
<[Raiden]> а я подумал о людях, нервной системе.
<[Raiden]> там вроде есть электричество
<zuker> кстати да
<[Raiden]> а чего ты хотел, у них там в сша теперь все без половины башки ))
<[Raiden]> это так, шутка
<zuker> и девушка главная героиня - так себе :)
<[Raiden]> я чего-то думаю что его закроют. Как многие сериалы получше. Хотя может и нет, как раз потому, что он похуже :)
<zuker> а тут не угадаешь, вот начинался такой сериал как Гонка с Натаном Филионом (Касл, Светлячек) - вроде все ок, хотелось следуюшюю серию, ан нет - закрыли
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/637642/ - интересныый овтет на вопрос , зачем купили моторолу.
<[Raiden]> Угу, гонка началась неплохо. И актер этот после светлячка мне нравится
<zuker> а с другой стороны Community - не идет в prime time и не закрывают
<zuker> [Raiden]: этот господин, на мой взгляд, вообще самый лучший
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-10
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Всем привет
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Что то тихо тут!!
<baronos> просто все воспитанные и не кричат.
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Простите я не хотел потривожить сладкий дримной сот админов
<tagezi> всем привет
<pr0mode> всем ку
<scratchx[x]> hi all
<scratchx[x]> Давненько не заходил, че новенького, че интересненького)))
<scratchx[x]> кто то в go играет?
<scratchx[x]> почитал, что т озаинтересовало, тако не знаю что поставить для игры в go
<scratchx[x]> какой именно пакет
<doronskiy> deb-пакет
<scratchx[x]> ды ты че
<scratchx[x]> како?
<baronos> deb
<doronskiy> ставь deb-пакет — не ошибешься
<scratchx[x]> какой?
<baronos> go.deb :D
<scratchx[x]> ну их вариантов много
<scratchx[x]> какой интересно самый лучший
<baronos> go-original.deb
<baronos> все, ты опоздал, deb ушел.
<shenmue> посмотрел киношку паралельные миры
<shenmue> ничо так хоть и про сопли
<baronos> там они в параллельный мир когда ходили, они не нагревались как антиматерия)
<baronos> значит там биологическая материя не подвергается этому эффекту :D
<shenmue> ну если с точки зрения физики то во первых планеты бы друг об дружку шандарахнулись бы
<shenmue> во вторых планеты как бе так сказать вообщето вращаються даже двойные
<andrex> и в третих елси ты упадёш на 2 то твоя лепёшка назад не вернётся)
<tagezi> shenmue: помоему муть полная... попытка создать мир, через который показать социальное расслоение общества
<tagezi> shenmue: там даже кроме физики ляпов столько..
<shenmue> ну там много чего .. к примеру центр мас между планетами должен вызывать невесомость
<shenmue> это мы пока только про гравитацию
<shenmue> щас и до антиматерии можно дайти =)
<tagezi> угу, до ребёнка =)
<tagezi> способ создания биологических объектов при помощи материи и антиматерии )
<shenmue> короче неаучно, про сопли и бабы это миф
<shenmue> ну вообще антиматерия соприкоснувшись с материей должна шандарахнуть так нефигово...
<shenmue> вообщем фильм должен был закончиться еще на первом ихнем поцелуе (молчу про небоскребы)
<andrex> угу
<shenmue> представлаю. купил билеты. пришел с девушкой в кино. а там название фильма, поцелуй и влюбленные взрываються =) конец 5 секундного фильма =)))
<andrex> там будет так  он кидает ей верёфку чтоб притянуть к себе она её хватает и взрывается)
<tagezi> нет повести печальнее на свете )
<andrex> хотя 1 вариант  больше похож на фильмм)
<shenmue> ну.. там еще небоскребы друг в дружку упирается ( о том что так чотко получилось у строителей тоже пока промолчим)
<shenmue> и с точки зрения эволюции как два одинаковых вида развились на разных планетах?
<andrex> да и вобще фильм был бы только о взрыве ибо воздух 2х планет сопрекасается
<shenmue> хотя конечно могли обьяснить это всё полярностью хотя бы намёком
<shenmue> конечно тоже аляповато ну да ладно. на череду еще один фильм
<andrex> и насчёт верхнего и нижнего мира это бред какойто
<shenmue> ну к примеру в tales of desteny тоже было два мира. но не было верхнего и нижнего. там у каждой плаенты было название. хотя жители любого мира называли верхним тот который конечно был у них над головами
<andrex> угу
<shenmue> и кстати в этой игре была и невесомость между планетами и там можно было плавать (там была вода а обьсяние простое - влажность).
<andrex> июо относительно другдруга они верхние)
<andrex> и ещё неюоскрёб они точно не смогли построить даже если у них материи одинаковые были, и планеты вращались с одинаковой скоростью, всеравно из за толчков каких либо ибо скорость всёравно не постоянная ибо планеты тяну друг
<andrex> друга к себе уменьшая траеторию вращения, небоскрёб если можно его так назвать) разваливался бы каждыйдень минимум)
<andrex> и стало бы 1 дна большая планета в конце концов
<gendalf> shenmue: а ты забываешь о особой физике тех миров
<shenmue> физика везде физика кроме центра черных дыр
<gendalf> и везде она разная
<gendalf> если ты привык к физике нашего мира - это не значит, что она - единственно возможный вариант развития
<gendalf> думай шире
<shenmue> я не беру наш мир то есть планету. я брал всю вселенную
<shenmue> хотя да... ту часть вселеной о которой я знаю по док фильмам по крайне мере
<gendalf> да даже та часть вселенной находит загадки, которые не подчиняются известной человеку (<--!ВАЖНО) физике. и приходится придумывать гипотезы, почему да как
<shenmue> да. все непонятки сваливаем на тёмную материю =) тем самым у нее появляються свойства которые уже можно оъбясниить либо признать как факт и закон
<Nor8>  Писали в новостях, что в Убунту добавят возможность обновления видео драйвера без добавления ппа. В курсе кто-нибудь, реализовали они это в 12.10 или нет еще?
<gendalf> так
<gendalf> решаем раз и навсегда:)ставить ли мне 12.10?
<shenmue> Nor8 дрова и так в репах есть
<Nor8> shenmue: Последние?
<shenmue> в ппа они свежее просто
<shenmue> наверное нет но стабильные
<Nor8> shenmue:  Спасибо, Кэп
<gridis> привет всем
<shenmue> чот у всех прям мания на обновления
<Nor8> shenmue: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35254
<gridis> ну я ставил 310, заметно даже в графической оболочке что лучше работает
<shenmue> боян
<Nor8> shenmue: Боян  бояном, а  обновиться стоит
<shenmue> ну вот считай это действительно первый раз когда стоит обновить дрова хотя кстати работа все еще кипит
<shenmue> между прочим толку пока такая производительнсость не нужна
<Nor8> shenmue: Ну бета-тестерам стим уже нужна ))
<Nor8> Да и есть игры под лтнукс
<Nor8> Не много, но емть
<gridis> почему? на старых дровах в режиме adaptive Тормозили эффекты compiz даже самые простые, сейчас нет
<Nor8> ) хех, промахиваюсь
<[Raiden]> на форониксе тест есть, прирость не только в продуктах вальве
<[Raiden]> я как-т гудел что юнити слишком лагает в вбоксе. В вмваре плейер достаточно нормально что бы спокойно осмотреть
<tagezi> блин, почему крон такой тяжелый для понимания? ))
<baronos> this is cron!!!
<tagezi> сейчас проверим, осознал я наконец его или нет
 * tagezi радуется )
<tagezi> а если нужно что бы крон выполнял команду каждые 5 минут так и писать 0,5,10,15,20,25,30.... ? или можно сократить?
<andrex> */5 * * * *
<tagezi> andrex: спасибо )
<[Raiden]> Если тяжело понять - есть морды.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, морды это не интересно, нужно в консоли учиться нормально пользоваться
<[Raiden]> Ну если надо...
<tagezi> просто в книге как-то криво написано, пришлось гуглить.. сейчас вроде всё нормально пашет
<tagezi> а есть консольный будильник? )) или через кром или at делать?
<artus> крон и аплай
<artus> или мплеер , могу поискать скрипт на плавное поднимание звука и остальные няшки
<gendalf> tagezi: есть красивый гуевый будильник:)
<artus> gendalf, эть какой?
<tagezi> да, какой? )
<tagezi> artus: да, если не тяжело
<gendalf> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.ru/2012/08/mywake.html
<gendalf> вот
<gendalf> у него звуки прикольные:)
<baronos> artus: у г3.6 есть часы. там будильник\мировое время\и остальная ерезь :D
<artus> tagezi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1348071/ во чего в запасниках есть
<tagezi> artus: спасибо
<tagezi> gendalf: это что теперь у тебя за кнопка? )
<gendalf> де?
<artus> tagezi, вобщем нужное раскоментиш и будет счастье
<artus> гдето даже была конструкция которая будила, говорила время и погоду
<baronos> надо будильник на конец света, чтоб каждый день с грохотом просыпаться и там орало всееее, через 21 день ппц
<tagezi> gendalf: да в блоге, в статье на которую ссылку ты кинул
<gendalf> tagezi: дык кнопка. жмешь и он предлагает устанавливать
<tagezi> я софтваре центр потёр )
<tagezi> кстати и раньше такие фишки, помоему, не работали
<baronos> apt-cache search mywake
<artus> кстати, кошерен в качестве будильника сигнал атомной атаки, особенно круто когда соседи начинаюбт будить
<baronos> если найдешь, устанавливай)
<tagezi>  ну, в россии можно и под суд загреметь, у нас там закон какой-то теперь есть, что типа ложное сообщение об опасности и всё такое
<artus> tagezi, кого парит? ты ж не серену врубал) а то что система орет так что весь дом проснетцо - то фигня
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы. HP laserjet 1022 и убунту 12.04. Только что убунта прекрасно видела этот принтер, а сейчас внезапно пропал. Даже по lsusb его не видно. Куда копать?
<tagezi> artus: [/home/artus/bin]% cat alarm - это зачем в скрипте?
<artus> tagezi, это ахтоматом скопипастилось
<artus> как же я тебе еще аларм то показал бы)
<tagezi> artus: ну малоли, может ты там какие-то жутко хитрые проги юзаешь, и эта строчка жутко важна в скрипте, и наче всё - кирдык будильникам )
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: я как то на д7 модуль юсб рестартил, у меня рпинтер пропал после первой распечатки страницы))
<artus> ну я думаю уж ты то кат должен узнаьт)
<Kyshtynbai> мистико. перезагрузил питание принтера - появился.
<tagezi> artus: спасиб, а то я как-то запамятовал
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<markmx> приветвтсую, сто лет назад ставил какую то прогу, она отслеживала время загрузки и трейсила все что тупит, подскажите нахзвание
<markmx> пасип
<artus> боюсь ты один такой живчик с тех времен то дотянул
<Sergey_IT> 1912 год, в России промышленный поъем...
<Sergey_IT> *д*
<markmx> все ставлю чарт :)
<markmx> счас я узнаю что зха гадина грузится после логина и тупит минуты три
<artus> толи чат, толи черт, фиг разбереш тебя )
<artus> хотя я кажись понял о чем ты, оно часом графики не рисует?
<markmx> оносамое :)
<Sergey_IT> markmx:  на форуме поиском бы быстрее нашел... хотя 100 лет назад его не было
<artus> Sergey_IT, бутчарт оно вроде зоветцо
<Sergey_IT> ага... на языке вертелось (
<Sergey_IT> но оно после логина не показывет кажись
<artus> оно лог и график складываеть
<sharikoff> q all
<tagezi> artus: а ты pastebinit не пользуешься?
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> он женат
<artus> :D
<artus> tagezi, ну когда не забываю натянуть пакет то пользуюсь , чаще забываю
<tagezi> artus: удобно достаточно, помоему )
<artus> tagezi, знаю) даж алиас есть
<tagezi> artus: там и так в одно слово команда )) куда ещё алиас? ))
<artus> alias out='pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tagezi> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com по умолчанию же
<artus> ну это ща оно по умолчанию , а давно было без умолчания
<tagezi> а
<BPOH> Подскажите пожалуйста комнату дебиан
<tagezi> #debian ?
<BPOH> хм
<artus> тупо :-\
<tagezi> а я думал я странный
<BPOH> Спасибо)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, конечно странный... ты же думаешь )
<[Raiden]> #debian-russian
<BPOH> [Raiden]: Экстрасенс))) зашел а там ипонцы сидят, спасибо)))
<[Raiden]> koi8
<Sergey_IT> своих уже не узнают (
<tagezi> [Raiden]: эм.. им чо делать нечего?
<[Raiden]> не знаю. Я думаю им там просто никто не нужен.
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, есть такой стандарт в русском
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да я знаю.. просто поддерживать стандарт который нафиг никому не нужен минимум странно
<[Raiden]> артуса пинай, он дебианщик. )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а почему нет? Стандарт ведь
<[Raiden]> бывший
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], ссылку дай об отмене
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну его ещё попробуй натяни на дебиан )) по умолчанию же утф-8 стоит
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: он по факту бывший, устаревший, с тех пор как утф появился.
<Sergey_IT> в пидгине ставлю его и работает
<[Raiden]> там и сп866 будет работать
<[Raiden]> SLAX 7 system with KDE4 included is just 183MB for the 32-bit build and 188MB for the 64-bit version.
<BPOH> в pidgin при подключении аськи такая "Вы соединялись и отсоединялись слишком часто. Подождите 10 минут и попытайтесь снова. Если вы продолжите попытки, вам придётся ждать ещё дольше." ошибка ждал 10 и час все тоже самое
<artus> и че, пожалеть нам тебя ?
<BPOH> подсказать
<artus> что подсказать?
<BPOH> в чем трабл встречалось ли как исправить
<[Raiden]> BPOH: попроубй сменить сервер
<[Raiden]> у меня кажется slogin.icq.com
<BPOH> сейчас попробую
<artus>  /мелким шрифтом: в днк/ ну наверно проблема в том что тя забанил чатик аськи, и теперь только ждать , исправить - ложится спать, проснешся - отпустит, или почитать книгу, или покататцо на лисапедке, посмотреть фильм
<BPOH> [Raiden]:  тожесамое спасибо за направление пойду сервера погуглю
<[Raiden]> может и не даст ничего
<BPOH> [Raiden]:  не дало) штук 5 перепробовал, а я пинговать по идее должен их или нет?
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<Sergey_IT> BPOH, а почему у тебя столько разрывов/соединений с аськой?
<[Raiden]> заводи жабер акк, спрашивй в своем листе у кого есть жабер. МОжет и не нужна станет ася.
<[Raiden]> Мне правда всё ещё нужна. Есть несколько упертых товарищей.
<Sergey_IT> да работает аська
<istorik> А что за новость что мейл агент скрестили с аськой?
<BPOH> Sergey_IT: да вроде нет у меня кучи соединений
<BPOH> попробую перезайти
<Sergey_IT>  BPOH, может в логах инфа есть - глянь
<Sergey_IT>  BPOH, может в логах инфа есть - глянь
<BPOH> сервер поставил login.icq.com  и снял все галочки завелось
<fdz> q all
<fdz> кто kerhel апдейтил?)
<fdz> kernel*
<fdz> Убунту 12.10 x64 кто нибудь 3.6.6 ставил?
<[Raiden]> кто нибудь 3.6.6 ставил
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-11
<shenmue> мда
<VMV> всем привет.
<VMV> есть проблемы с подключением 3г модема от МТС на КДЕ, нетворк манагер создает подключение, видит модем, но подключение не проходит, при этом в юнити все работает с такими же настройками
<baronos> че то там в настройках надо снять какие то галочки, у меня так было. я долго матерился.
<VMV> а не помнишь какие именно?) я пытался с ними играться, с авторизацией, сжатием и т.д. но все равно не пошло
<baronos> вот я 40 имнигрался с ними там, не вспомню точно, что сделал, но сделал :D
<baronos> 40мин.*
<VMV> и при подключении выскакивало окно с настройками, будто надо пароль ввести?
<baronos> я мегафоновский модем правда подключал.
<baronos> да да
<baronos> дай скрин, я вроде вспомнил :D
<VMV> не могу, на компе с КДЕ нет инета((
<baronos> ща нагуглю эти настройки)
<VMV> буду оч благодарен)
<baronos> VMV: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0916/h_1347810314_4482235_42e89e1858.png вот этот пин, его я делал неактивным, а вот на счет системным соединением я не помню вроде тоже ставил галочку
<VMV> ок, спасибо, пошел пробовать)
<shenmue> и так
<shenmue> сегодня я посмотрел резидент эвил какаю то часть
<shenmue> вообщем сценаристы бастуют =(
<baronos> shenmue: белоснежка и охотник посмотри или сайлент хилл 2 :)
<andrex> а мне оба не понравились(
<baronos> а проклятие 2012?
<andrex> а это я невидел..
<shenmue> это кинока такая?
<baronos> ага
<baronos> оо 15 пойду сумерки смотреть :D
<baronos> shenmue: переходи на убунту 10.04
<andrex> вау, а она уже вышла?
<VMV> baronos: спасибо, все получилось:)
<baronos> VMV: вот и славно :)
<tagezi> всем привет )
<skai-falkorr> а и хрен с вами:)поставлю 12.10
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: с нуля будешь ставить?
<shenmue> ладно следующий фильм
<shenmue> он постарее предыдущих. пол года сценаристы ведь не могут бастовать?
<VMV> а почему кде не видит доступные проприетарные драйвера на видюху, а юнити видела?
<VMV> дополнительных источников не подключал\отключал
<baronos> не любит кде легкие способы:)
<VMV> надо вручную ставить?)
<baronos> Илья Олейников умер из городка
<[Raiden]> ку
<andrex> hi
<helpmeplz> у меня флеш не работает, вы тут про умер...
<baronos> та лааадно, он не может не работать
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/637760
<andrex> !flash > helpmeplz
<ubuntuhelp> helpmeplz, please see my private message
<helpmeplz> ну он работает, но как то не очень
<andrex> см приват
<helpmeplz> посмотрел
<[Raiden]> попробуй по пкм  в свойствах снять акселерацию галку. На некотором железе помогает
<[Raiden]> и релоад страницы потом
<helpmeplz> в фулскрине видео не показывает
<helpmeplz> просто рассыпается все на части
<helpmeplz> и статичная картинка
<andrex> если старое железо то не поможет, ибо вкл или выкл оно всёравно
<helpmeplz> [4478:4478:1111/175612:ERROR:x11_util.cc(1557)] X Error detected: serial 26197, error_code 2 (BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)), request_code 130, minor_code 3 (X_ShmPutImage)
<helpmeplz> вот че в консоль кричит, когда в полный экран переключаюсь
<VMV> baronos: надо вручную дрова ставить на видеокарту?
<baronos> VMV: какая видеокарта?
<VMV> nvidia geforce g105m
<baronos> для ати и нвидиа я использую скрипт sgfxi через него ставлю самый последний драйвер, или бета если имеется
<tagezi> baronos: у тея кде? )
<tagezi> тебя*
<baronos> ну или наоборот если нужно ставить какой то определенной версии драйвер :)
<baronos> tagezi: нееееет, низя кде мне, я только медитациями восстановил нервное состояние ;)
<baronos> tagezi: ща на нетбуке у10.04 стоит, а на ПК д7 с г3.4 :D
<tagezi> baronos: ты же вроде гш баловался )
<baronos> ну на ПК гш
<tagezi> теперь это г3.4 называется? )
<tagezi> baronos: а элементари тебе тоже не понравилась?
<baronos> ну да,есть нормальный гном3.4 и что то под именем гном3.6 вот его надо пересидеть. чтоб потом на г3.8 залезть.
<baronos> нуу, элементари хорошая вещь, только сырая еще.
<baronos> и правда мне меню приложений не нравится у них
<baronos> а остальное вроде ниче)
<tagezi> панятно
<tagezi> хотя мне больше Юнити только Юнити нравиться...
<baronos> он ужасен на экране 1280х1024
<tagezi> может.. у меня бук 15' диаганаль
<baronos> на нетбуке он более менее смотрится
<baronos> но он не пропорционален для меня как гном3.
<baronos> в отличии от гном3*
<tagezi> baronos: не знаю, у меня далеко не нетбук, нормальный такой манитор 1366х768, чуть не привычно что вытянут по горизонтали, было сначала, но уже привык
<baronos> у меня такое же разрешение, и больше всего понравился андройд4 на нем :)
<tagezi> baronos: я андройд не люблю чисто по идеологическим причинам )
<baronos> хз, удобный, шустрый, все че надо есть для меня. ну правда собирать его надо, чтоб полностью все работало :)
<shenmue> посмотрел
<shenmue> в принципе ничо так кинака.
<tagezi> shenmue: что смотрел-то?
<shenmue> хижина в степях
<Gakonis> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Gakonis, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> можно ли в вайне задать произвольынй заголовок окна, ибо программа глючная и своего не имеет
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> что бы потом действие на него повесить
<baronos> в кросспроприетарномвайне вроде нормуль показывает :)
<baronos> аа я не про то :)
<tagezi> что такое кросспроприетарный вайн?
<baronos> crossover
<baronos> или как он та
<baronos> м
<[Raiden]> да, ты не про то
<[Raiden]> вайн менять не вариант. Может он завтра не поставиться, этот кроссовер, а следущий будет платный
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<andrex> я тут
<andrex> skai-falkorr: что поставил 12.10?
<skai-falkorr> ага
<skai-falkorr> теперь думаю, а нафига
<andrex> во вот
<baronos> а че так?)
<skai-falkorr> была у меня рабочая 12.04.стала рабочая 12.10
<skai-falkorr> и вот как то... а нафига...
<andrex> аа ради циферки в юнити же)
<baronos> ну тут как из ролика почти, не могу отказаться от убунту последней версии)
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1111/h_1352638091_9910303_12ab3920cb.png - мне захотелось несколько окон с рамкой , но без заголовков.
<tagezi> лан, до встречи
<andrex> а не интересно, [Raiden] отскриниш следующую страницу через минуту, а то эту я щас дочитаю)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> поставь фбридер или как я. Название на скриншоте.
<[Raiden]> правда должен заметить что там фантастика с мистикой. Это может не всем понравиться
<andrex> не так не интересно, надо отскринить)
<[Raiden]> гг
<andrex> а я фантастику мистику научную фантастику люблю
<[Raiden]> да не вопрос. 99.95$ за главу.
<[Raiden]> стулья вечером (с)
<andrex> хм
<andrex> [Raiden]: ты еврей
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> да, где-то на четверть. А ты видимо русский - хочешь халявных скриншотов
<skai-falkorr>   таааак
<skai-falkorr> ктонить дайте artus пиво и он разберется
<artus> :D
<andrex> он же вродь теперь на кофий перебрался
<artus> с лимоном
<artus> стремная бодяга
<andrex> расширяет аудиторию, ведь до 18 пиво не продают, типо
<[Raiden]> а энергетики?
<[Raiden]> продают до 18?
<andrex> конфетами и мороженкой надо брать
<andrex> угу, ну типа не алкоголь же, так сок)
<andrex> [Raiden]: ^
<andrex> ну хотя не везде, гдето не продают, к примеру у меня возле работы
<andrex> ппц, магазин рядом со школой,  прилавок весь пивом завален
<andrex> надо будет зафоткать, там прям гора его и наполу даже стоит
<skai-falkorr> ну графика компиза тут быстрее
<skai-falkorr> уже плюс
<baronos> ну не быстрее чем в 10.04 :)
<baronos> тут пуля шшо ппц :)
<skai-falkorr> и возможностей меньше
<skai-falkorr> и ваще. хватит меня соблазнять.я ток соблазнился 12.10
<skai-falkorr> чеб такое ночью покачать
<skai-falkorr> усе
<skai-falkorr> теперь НТС самая яблозащищенная платформа в отношении патентов
<[Raiden]> нужно просто запатентовать прямоугольник  с закруглёнными краями и надписью f*ck apple
<skai-falkorr> не.они поступили круче. подписали с яблом взаимный документ о ненападении
<skai-falkorr> по поводу текущих и будущих патентов
<skai-falkorr> на 10 лет
<skai-falkorr> чтоб яббл не запатентовал - НТС автоматически лицензировано на использование
<[Raiden]> не верю что даром. Наверное с каждого телефона будут капать деньги в эпл. За квадрат им, а  за андройд мс
<[Raiden]> Хотя я не помню заключала хтц с мс договор или нет. Помню только что кто-то заключал.
<[Raiden]> наверное защищенее всег огугл, т.к. купила моторолу.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а кто сказал бесплатно? сказано же - взаимно. теперь чтоб не нашлось у нтс в запасе - ябблу не угрожает
<[Raiden]> гугл в лице 1 из директоров недавно давал интервью. ТАм была мысль что лицензионная атак отчаси была ещё из-за  ценовой политики. Эпл и МС не очень довольны ценами на андройды.
<[Raiden]> отчасти*
<[Raiden]> а цель гугла - что бы они были у всех или как можно у большего количества народа
<Kinder-Pingvi> привет.. кто мне поможет с флешплеером?
<Kinder-Pingvi> на ноутбуке видеокарта ATI, стоят последние проприетарные, на стационаре видеокарта nvidia.. на обеих машинах флешплеер работает одинаково отвратительно!
<Kinder-Pingvi> при чем отвратительно работает только просмотр видео в полноэкранном режиме!
<Defuera> хой, после обновления до 12.10 пропали дата/время и из меню бара и из настроек, подскажите как вернутоь?
<Kinder-Pingvi> хоть галочка и стоит использовать аппаратное ускорение, но ощущение, будь-то нчиего не используется
<iFalkorr> undirect fullscreen windows
<artus> Kinder-Pingvi, 1080 играет без тормозов , что во фуллскрине, что так, проблем нет вообще никаких) дрова проприетарные
<Kinder-Pingvi> везет тебе..
<Kinder-Pingvi> особенно безбожно тормозит ютуб
<andrex> Defuera: не кубунту часом?
<artus> тытуб html5 умеет, вообще без проблем с проигрыванием, я не юзаю лиш по тому что с ним фддончик по растягиванию видео под размер браузера не работает
<Kinder-Pingvi> да у меня ютуб и на html5 в фулскрине тоже тормозит
<Kinder-Pingvi> хотя видяшка GeForce 9600gt
<artus> Kinder-Pingvi, у меня 8600, а она попроще, так что чето у тя не срослось с радиусами закруглений )
<Kinder-Pingvi> пробовал несколько решений, которые нагуглил - все до лампочки
<artus> дрова последние года полтора только через sgfxi ставлю
<Kinder-Pingvi> МРплеер воспроизводит на ура любое видео, а вот флеш и хтмл5 в браузерах это атас
<Defuera> andrex, не убунту
<andrex> Kinder-Pingvi: карта случаем не допотопная? попробуй вырубить аппаратное ускорение
<artus> Kinder-Pingvi, Версия:11.5.31.2
<artus> Расположение:/opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so
<Kinder-Pingvi> andrex, nVidia GeForce 9600gt
<Kinder-Pingvi> http://thexnews.com/ubuntu/%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B8%D1%82%20Flash попрбую это сейчас.. еще не пробовал..
<artus> Kinder-Pingvi, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2012-11-11_shot.png
<Kinder-Pingvi> везет
<Kinder-Pingvi> хоть 20 фпс))
<artus> да не везет ниразу, дрова на видео нормальные и нормально надо ставить
<Kinder-Pingvi> да куда уж нормальней через jockey
<artus> ну в среднем 24-26 фпс, прыгает)) видать еще виной подгрузка видео )
<Kinder-Pingvi> зашел, нажал кнопку и вперед
<artus> кто такие jockey ?
<Kinder-Pingvi> аналогично и на ноуте
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну эта штука
<Kinder-Pingvi> "Драйверы устройств"
<Kinder-Pingvi> которая сразу с бубунтой в настройках лежит
<artus> а, ну удачи  тебе с Драйверы устройств
<Kinder-Pingvi> с этой частью все нормально) драйвер стоит как надо )
<artus> ему говорят проприетарные и через что ставить, а он про стоит как надо и гогно из реп
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну там как бы проприетарные и стоят)
<Kinder-Pingvi> разницы в принипе нету, что я с бинарника поставлю, стянув с нвидиа, что оттуда, в флешплеере результат один и тот же))
<artus> Kinder-Pingvi, я тебе только что на скрине показал разницу, но тебе наверно не ехать а поразглагольствовать о шашечках ) за сим удаляюсь
<baronos> artus: тсс про sgfxi ;)
<artus> а толку, всеравно не дойдет) есть же сразу с убунтой
<andrex> да уже говорил
<artus> а потом нытье что ничего не работает
<andrex> Defuera: а в логи чёнить сыплецо на предмет индикатора часов?
<baronos> переустанови апплет
<andrex> либо он вобще удален
<baronos> апплет индикатор или типа того
<andrex> раз даж в настройках нема
<baronos> и было в дконф отключение показа часов, погляди на предмет этого
<Kinder-Pingvi> все, работает
<Kinder-Pingvi> все решилось добавлением в /etc/adobe/mmc.cfg  двух строчек EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1
<Kinder-Pingvi> OverrideGPUValidation=true
<Kinder-Pingvi> а вы мне про драйвера заливаете %_%
<artus> cat: /etc/adobe/mmc.cfg: Нет такого файла или каталога
<artus> ну костыли пользовать наверно удобнее , тебе виднее ))
<[Raiden]> На некоторых видеокартах лучше это не включать и ещё в самом флэше акселерацию отключить. Если нвидия, то попробуйте 310 дрова. У меня от галки эффект видно в  таск менеджере
<Kinder-Pingvi> его надо создать.. изначально этого файла
<Kinder-Pingvi> artus, я многое пробовал.. и драйвер ставил по-разному...
<[Raiden]> artus: файл такой будет читаться если создан
<iFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/11/11/spaceburger/
<artus> Kinder-Pingvi, glxgears сколько рисует?
<[Raiden]> Kinder-Pingvi: про дрова тебе верно заливают.
<[Raiden]> В смысле декодинг на некоторых кривоват
<artus> iFalkorr, затейники , там мусора тчоль не хватает7))
<Kinder-Pingvi> то есть через скрипт  sgfxi ставить?..
<iFalkorr> artus: они по пути роскосмоса пошли. отправили и упал
<Kinder-Pingvi> на сколько я помню, он же обычный бинарник с оффсайта выкачивает?
<[Raiden]> через 30  этот бургер пробъёт мкс
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> или какой-нить американский частынй корабль.
<[Raiden]> Kinder-Pingvi: какая у тебя версия убунты?
<Kinder-Pingvi> 12.10
<Kinder-Pingvi> artus, 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.162 FPS
<Kinder-Pingvi> 299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.789 FPS
<Kinder-Pingvi> 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.018 FPS
<Kinder-Pingvi> ой.. пардон, лишнее скопировал)
<[Raiden]> иди в источники, включай все источники и обновления. Потом ставь nvidia-experimental-310 , sudo nvidia-xconfig и релогин
<[Raiden]> ну и смотри чего с нагрузкой когда флжш крутится
<[Raiden]> скрипт никакой не нужен
<Kinder-Pingvi> да счас уже все супер, флеш работает вообще плавненько, лучше даже, чем на винде) на ютубе 1080р так плавно, будь-то все 60фпс)
<Kinder-Pingvi> хотя неоднократно слышал, что в 310 билде дров намного плавней даже интерфейс работает..
<[Raiden]> ок
<Kinder-Pingvi> спасибо больше всем за помощь, а 310 счас попробую поставитьюю
<[Raiden]> да, они заметно ускорились
<[Raiden]> Ну может без тестов и не очень заметно ))
<Kinder-Pingvi> ээ у меняг еще 304.48
<artus> 304.64
<[Raiden]> в последних дровах у нвидии всинк по умолчанию включен. отсюда такой фпс в глхгеарс.
<Kinder-Pingvi> мм.. в репах лежит только nvidia-experimental-304
<Kinder-Pingvi> буду с офф айта драть
<[Raiden]> просто выключить не достаточно, надо ещё что бы в автозагрузке де было nvidia-settings --load-config-only
<baronos> 310.14 вроде крайний драйвер
<[Raiden]> Kinder-Pingvi: а ты включил что я сказал?
<[Raiden]> на первой закладке все галки в источниках и  все в обновлениях и появится 310
<Kinder-Pingvi> во вкладке "Программное обеспечение kubuntu" стоят все галки
<Kinder-Pingvi> во вкладке "Другое ПО", первые две не стояли.. поставил все.. счас апдейтнусь, гляну что в репах теперь..
<[Raiden]> может конечно что-то изменилось , хрен его знает
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1111/h_1352653952_8030145_90775ab08f.png
<Kinder-Pingvi> http://s019.radikal.ru/i608/1211/e4/72d4f713aa25.jpg
<Kinder-Pingvi> у тебя какая версия убунты?
<Kinder-Pingvi> а. увидел по репе..
<[Raiden]> у меня пропозед упдатес включено
<[Raiden]> не помню как это переведено. неподдерживаемые обновления  вроде
<[Raiden]> 12.10
<Kinder-Pingvi> а что у тебя за видеокарта?
<Kinder-Pingvi> у меня на 12.04 показывало в репах 310ый драйвер.. на 12.10 нет..
<[Raiden]> гф 550, но видеокарты на репы не влияют, только галки в источниках )
<[Raiden]> да в общем не так важно. Хочешь ставь скриптом. Тут пишут часто что он нормальынй
<Kinder-Pingvi> пипец, вот уродство
<Kinder-Pingvi> apt-get purge nvidia-* снесло мне kubuntu-desktop %_%
<baronos> он мета пакет убил но не всю кубунту
<Kinder-Pingvi> пойду дровишки переставлю..
<[Raiden]> там чего-то ещё пофиксили, мплейер2 у меня раньше с вдпау начинал жрать проц дико. Причем не сам ,а процесс иков
<[Raiden]> а с этим ок
<Kinder-Pingvi> [Raiden], мм.. в новых 310 драйверах вертикалную синхронизацию по дефолту включенную сразу почувствовал.. глаз радуется..
<Kinder-Pingvi> а вот по glxgears разницы никакой))
<[Raiden]> Kinder-Pingvi: ну в nvidia-settings галку vsync сними , тогда будет )
<[Raiden]> Вообще глхгеарс не является реальным тестом. Он слишком простой.
<[Raiden]> я уверен никакие вертексные шейдеры там не юзаются или ещё чего-то из такого :)
<andrex> ну и показывает кадры в зависимости от частоты развертки)
<[Raiden]> он показывает что какое-то 3д есть
<Kinder-Pingvi> все-таки шустрее немного, ощущаю сразу
<Kinder-Pingvi> отзывчивей анимашка стала однозначно
<[Raiden]> я думаю тут можно сказать вальве. МОжет быть  нихрена они на линуксе не заработают, но нам  уже некоторая польза есть )
<andrex> копейки какиенить может и будут, а так пирацтво цветёт и пахнет, даже на консолях
<andrex> а может они по обоюдной, игро разработчики помогают линук сообществу а сообществоим
<Kinder-Pingvi> ох теперь онлайн 1080р смотреть одно удовольствие.. никаких подергиваний, vsync это круто
<Kinder-Pingvi> странно для меня только одно
<Kinder-Pingvi> почему, когда я прописал в /etc/adobe/mmc.cfg аппаратное ускорение для флеша, у меня html5 тормозить на 1080р перестал О_О
<[Raiden]> может это был не хтмл5, либо после обновления дров акселерация и там и там заработала
<Kinder-Pingvi> хотя да.. может..
<[Raiden]> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вечер добрый
<scratchx[x]> а в ubuntu kde сильно тормазнутей по сравнению с юнити?
<doronskiy> каждый похвалит свое болото, так что истину, как обычно, придется искать самому
<[Raiden]> в вбоксе уменя юнити рисует окна по несколько секунд, кде нормально. А  в живую не знаю, думаю будет одинаково.
<[Raiden]> У бароноса спроси, он ставил кде
<doronskiy> ну вот, о чем я и говорил. Райден сидит на кде минимум год, к слову
<doronskiy> ;-)
<[Raiden]> ну где-то так
<doronskiy> я бы сделал такой вывод: если и там, и здесь есть прзнаки жизни, то в принципе пофиг
<doronskiy> выбираешь покрасивше и вперед
<helpmeplz> в кде фокус тормознутый=\
<[Raiden]> у меня при фокусе включен эффект, когда окно огибает текущее и выезжает на передний план
<[Raiden]> подобный был в компизе
<helpmeplz> как ни странно, но кде еще памяти меньше жрет
<helpmeplz> для меня прям удивительно
<[Raiden]> это врятли )
<helpmeplz> свежеустановленная убунта больше жрет
<[Raiden]> выскальзывание правильно название эффекта
<helpmeplz> я знаю такой
<helpmeplz> вот 2 вещи напрягают
<[Raiden]> без него фокус не тормозной, а плавный, с анимацией
<helpmeplz> фокус и изменение размера
<[Raiden]> пиши багрепорт или живи с этим )
<helpmeplz> я по аглицки только читать
<andrex> дибо читать и писать либо говорить или всё вместе, по отдельности както странно)
<helpmeplz> а я так умею : )
<andrex> ну если у мееш читатать но не писать знчит вобще не умееш нито не другое
<helpmeplz> умею умею
<[Raiden]> если конкретно не нравится квин, легко меняется на компиз иои лпенбокс
<[Raiden]> или опен*
<tagezi> [Raiden]: kde на опенбос?
<[Raiden]> скорее наоборот
<[Raiden]> не кде, квин на опенбокс
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: с тобой говорить не интересно, начинаю понимать, что ни только не умею читать и писать по английки..
<[Raiden]> я так непонятно пишу?
<[Raiden]> тогда покажу ) http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1112/h_1352664049_6971057_9dec53a265.png
<inkvizitor68sl> ааа.. qt атакенг на канаое!
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да не, ты тут не причем, ты просто называешь всё своими именами ) а я до сихпор блондинка-домохозяйка )
<[Raiden]> а компиз в общем даже декорации квина может подхватывать
<[Raiden]> и тоже выберается в этом меню
<[Raiden]> ты может не блондинка, просто линукс понятие растяжимое. )  Наверняка есть хотя бы 1 термин в юнити котоырй я не знаю или даже ен слышал
<[Raiden]> я слово даш совсем недавно узнал )
<helpmeplz> этот термин *овно называется
<Sergey_IT> helpmeplz: уу ты какой умный!
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, может.. хотя я сегодня читал статью ка ускорить работу игр в линухе, там это делалось через запуско копии Х-сервера, я до сих пор в лёгком замешательстве
<[Raiden]> я думаю можно ускорить запустив голый сервер с игрой. Но 2 сесссии иксов скорее всего просто съедят больше ресурсов.
<[Raiden]> а может это что-то и даёт, моет сервер в фоне меняет приоритет
<tagezi> ну, если интересно я могу найти статью.. там всё подробно на примере объяснено
<helpmeplz> а откуда ускорению товзяться?
<[Raiden]> не, я не готов читать
<[Raiden]> если игра тормозит , бери просто игру на 2 года старше и она будет летать
<[Raiden]> :)
<tagezi> ну.. я думаю пару дней буду читать википедию )
<tagezi> я в игры не играю, но иногда хочеться, что б прога работала чуть быстрее, вот и смотрю способы по ускорению
<helpmeplz> консольные проги очень быстрые : )
<tagezi> зависит от того кто их запускает... карма для них очень важная штука )
<[Raiden]> а можно ещё хсервер пускать в окне. Наверное делалось для тестов без релогина. Не знаю как это можно использовать ,но делать так можно )
<[Raiden]> А.. вспомнил. Я это стал читать что бы делать скриншот гдм
<tagezi> журнал Full Cercle 25 номер, 10 страница )))
<tagezi> про игры ))
<tagezi> иногда там очень интересные вещи пишут.. правда часто потом это в блоги наши русские "умельцы" капипастят, но это другой вопрос )
<[Raiden]> я тоже копипастил то что казалось интересным  с чужих ресурсов. Я думаю это нормально на самом деле. )
<[Raiden]> Это как, соседнее племя придумало лук - увидел и сделал так же. Ничего неестественного. А вот патенты противоестесвенная штука :)
<[Raiden]> Это в общем шутка
<andrex> ну патенты с одной стороны это хорошо, но когда сроки действия патента несколько десятков лет это плохо ладно там год полтора
<tagezi> [Raiden]: страшно не то что не копипастят, а то что выдают это за своё, и засоряют поисковик
<[Raiden]> ясно.
<[Raiden]> дублей в инете ненужных и кривых конечно хватает. Было бы проще если скажем по линукс была бы одна центральная вики, с разными темамаи и ответвлениями для дистров. Вместо всех эти хавту хз где.
<tagezi> была ситуация, недавно, искал информацию, первые 2 страницы гугла забиты одним и темже, причем в этом одна и таже ошибка.. обидно
<[Raiden]> некоторые пишут что бы самим не забыть )
<[Raiden]> помимо прочего
<[Raiden]> инет в общем отражает реальный бардак )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: в гугл просто так на первые страницы не попадают )) вот я пишу для себя в блог, фиг ты его в гугле найдёшь )
<andrex> lamp поднял создал блог и хоть запишись, или закопипасти, в конце концов можно линки сохранять на найденые маны
<[Raiden]> ну это тоже да
<andrex> а то прям внете особенно на хабре часто стал замечать копии слово в слово чьих то писанин
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> я это заметил давным давно
<tagezi> а я хабр не читаю
<[Raiden]> если бы кто-то занимался координацией хавту, справки и программистов тоже, и качество возросло бы и сократились бы лишние человекочасы. Но это стало бы похоже на организацию внутри какой-нибудь компании.
<[Raiden]> Я читаю если попадаются линки на глаза, специально нет
<tagezi> я если тольо тут ктонить кинет.. а так.. сдалося оно мне, маны есть, учебники тоже
<[Raiden]> ещё все хотят иметь свой копирайт. Вот допустим есть вики русского сообщества, а у ская есть свой блог. И куда он пишет?
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> и в общем-то почти все такие. вот блоги  и плодятся
<tagezi> ну, это его личное дело куда писать.. я, например, ничего дельного сообществу немогу принести
<andrex> да блог тоже хорошо если копипастов в нем нет, а если какието схожие решения то какимто другим способом чем у других
<andrex> а одно и тоже даже другими словами 100500 раз не тру
<tagezi> ребята 65 номер FC переводят ))) только тестовую версию не могу найти, посмотреть бы на каком они этапе там (
<shenmue> оу
<shenmue> посмотрел "вход в никуда"
<shenmue> отличный кинц =)
<tagezi> shenmue: у тебя отпус и ты решил пересмотреть все фильмы на свете?
<shenmue> у меня не отпуск а эмм... не знаю кк назвать
<shenmue> рпг на компе кончились ... =(
<tagezi> посмотри Дзен, мне он понравился
<tagezi> хотя если тебе нра мистика, я даже не знаю
<shenmue> хотя поставил арканум но играть не возможно
<shenmue> мне фантастика нра
<tagezi> а мне реалхистори )
<shenmue> в аркануме изометрия но экран как в стратежках. играть не возможно. кликни куда персу идти, потом двигай экран в то место потом всё тоже самое
<tagezi> shenmue: я в игры не играю, мне не понять
<shenmue> ну играл же в диабло?
<tagezi> shenmue: "Мирный воин" смотрел?
<shenmue> там камера всегда следует за персонажем. а в аркануме нужно самому экран двигать за персом. что бесит
<shenmue> нет не смотрел
<tagezi> shenmue: нет, в диабло не играл
<zuker> tagezi: дык ты жизни не видел :)
<tagezi> zuker: а может всё наоборот )
<tagezi> shenmue: посмотри, тым немного мистики есть )) хотя больше философии
<tagezi> вообще фильм хороший.. и по реальныйм событиям )
<shenmue> в 2 часа ночи надо смотреть такое где мозг не будет напрягатся
<tagezi> shenmue: котёнок гаф )
<shenmue> что нибуть навроде аватара или прочего штампованого углеца
<zuker> tagezi: когда вышла диабло 2 я точно жизни не видел :)
<[Raiden]> shenmue: стоит смотреть?
<tagezi> shenmue: ну, в аватар очень мощная идея заложена, зря ты так )
<[Raiden]> вход
<shenmue> да
<[Raiden]> ок ) поверю )
<shenmue> хоть низкобюджетный но замутка классная
<tagezi> на подобе луна 2112 )))
<shenmue> хотя в описании написанно что там кто то преследует их... нефига подобного
<[Raiden]> а аватар всетаки чем-то разочаровывает. Наверное тем что  ивроде фантастика и красива и недеешво. Но смотрим про то как грабят индейцев.
<shenmue> tagezi чувак перешол на сторону врага потому что те правые и решил им помочь
<shenmue> это новая супер свежея идея для аватара
<[Raiden]> это показывает что даже люди понимают какие они редиски )
<tagezi> shenmue: нет, там идея совсем в другом.. и сровнение с индейцами только потому что это близко к америке
<shenmue> ну и какая? за любовь к инопланетянке предать свою расу и убить тысячи людей?
<[Raiden]> если бы это был исследовательский фильм, с какими-то приключениями и может быть экшеном местами было бы ок А так, задача главная была выселить аборигенов что бы получить прибыль
<tagezi> shenmue: да ну, тут канал не филосовский
<shenmue> понятно. чего там там ты увидел а сказать не можешь. наверное потому что это самообман
<zuker> согласен с shenmue, фильм про предателя, ладно там нацию предать или еще чего, но свой вид
<[Raiden]> там фраза была мощная, типа они убили свою мать землю или типа того
<[Raiden]> вид он не предал
<zuker> ну да, стал синим инопланетянином :)
<tagezi> shenmue: ну, для меня этот фильм в одной стопке с "13 воин", "Мирный воин"... посмотри их, поплюйся )
<shenmue> а сколько нужно убить своих что бы тебя посчитали предателем?
<[Raiden]> он был калекой. Любой бы стал наверное.
<shenmue> и возглавил войско против людей.. но не предатель
<shenmue> патриот! =)
<[Raiden]> против конкретных людей, а не против людей вообще
<zuker> против экспансии челвечства в новые миры
<[Raiden]> )
<zuker> против освоения ресурсов для развития а значит и выживания
<[Raiden]> да ну
<shenmue> преположим что этот материал который они там искали нужен был для лечения эпидемии и надо было найти его любой ценой
<[Raiden]> мы и так уже доразвивались, гмо, пестициды, зараженаня почва.
<zuker> хиппи? :)
<[Raiden]> нет, но против развития путем капитализации
<shenmue> тогда он предатель
<zuker> да даже если смотрет ьпо сюжету - материал был нужен корпорации, корпорация это двигатель экономики
<zuker> экномика стоит - стоит развитие, стоит развитие - все.
<[Raiden]> наши пдедки тысячами лет выживали без корпораций
<[Raiden]> р
<zuker> выживали
<zuker> я не хочу к нашим предкам
<zuker> я хочу межпланетную экспансию :)
<shenmue> корпорация это торговля
<[Raiden]> в мир где ради прибыли отсосано и использовано всё, ты тоже врятли хочешь
<shenmue> а тысячи лет без торговли такого небыло
<zuker> я считаю что это закономерно - все когда-то закончиться и даже какзалось бы гигантские ресурсы планеты
<[Raiden]> посмотрите фильм зелёный сойлент. Если хватит терпения на просмотр.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты нормальный перевод мана греп видел в сети?
<shenmue> кстати даже не удивился что очередной фильм от пиндосов постороен на алчности. у них все такие. можно так же добавить месть
<[Raiden]> на опеннете нет?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: на опене усеченный
<shenmue> мэнпэйдж-ру поставь
<[Raiden]> тогда не встречал наверное
<[Raiden]> tagezi: а чего тебе надо?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1351839/ только на русском )
<[Raiden]> zuker: можно разваваться в других направлениях , которые  не уничтожат всё
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> допустим те же мобильники выходтя тысячи или больше можелей постоянно
<zuker> [Raiden]: хорошо если это реально, помоему - нет :)
<[Raiden]> это совершенно нормально для получения прибыли и потребительского рынка
<[Raiden]> но это нерациональные методы использования ресурсов. Точнее рациональыне ,если цель капитал, а не  качественный расход.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<zuker> это совершенно нормально для занятия работой пару сотен инженеров, тысяч рабочих
<[Raiden]> Это понятно.
<[Raiden]> но работают они что бы получать еду, лечение и т.д.
<zuker> а без новой модели - не смогут
<[Raiden]> и можно работать в сторону того что бы это было проще получить
<[Raiden]> а мотивации для прогресса уже будут другими.
<[Raiden]> не голод и страх, а стремление к чему-то новому.
<zuker> вот я быдлокодер - самый простой метод получить еду - это писать на PHP, я больше не умею :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну в общем не я должен думать о судьбе человечества, есть люди поумней и идеи как жить иначе тоже есть.
<[Raiden]> тот же проект венера из фильма зейтгейст
<[Raiden]> но как к прийти к 1 из этих идей - неизвестно )
<[Raiden]> наверное только через катаклизмы или войны
<zuker> так отож...
<zuker> Тут как с демократией, которая наихудшая форма правления если не считать остальных, как говорил Черчилль
<[Raiden]> демократия это ширма. Точнее её в риме придумали, для римлян, а вокруг было рабство смерть  и т.д.
<[Raiden]> или просто тогда небыло других вариантов.
<[Raiden]> но сча у нас ест ьум и наука. Что бы обеспечивать реальную демократию или даже социализм )
<[Raiden]> нужно только дать ход определенным течениям развития
<[Raiden]> есть правда не только капитализм из проблем. Религии ещё
<zuker> думаю что проблема в том что некому давать ход течениям, т.к. Мирового правительства нет :)
<[Raiden]> да, глобализация нужна и наверное когда-нибудь будет , но не обязательно в о благо )
<[Raiden]> в обещмкак получится
<[Raiden]> афк, всеравно оффтоп )
<zuker> да, кухонное теоретизирвание :)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://rus-linux.net/lib.php?name=MyLDP/consol/HuMan/grep-ru.html вот это, помоему, близко очень )
<[Raiden]> потом гляну пол часа меня нету
<Kinder-Pingvi> а в кинотеатре аватар было смотреть очень эффектно)
<[Raiden]> я 2 раза посмотрел. Но иногда скучаю по фильмам где есть  исследования или где люди выступают как помогающие или познающие )
<[Raiden]> через терни к звездам , миссия на марс и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Янки нам показывают что мы быдем такими же или ещё хуже
<tagezi> [Raiden]: танцы с волками смотрел?
<tagezi> можно сказать что аватар это ремейк )))
<[Raiden]> знакомое название. Это не там где мужик набрёл на стаю и приготовился умереть сражаясь?
<[Raiden]> не помню короче
<[Raiden]> снова ушел
<tagezi> [Raiden]: там вояна между югом и севером, мужик знакомиться с индейцами, и начинает сними жить, и потом понимает, что белые живут не правильно )
<tagezi> война*
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> ну понятно
<tagezi> иди давай, я пока cal мучаю )) забавная прога )
<tagezi> в 1752 году в сентябре всего 19 дней )
<tagezi> calendar -A 365 | grep 'Александр*'
<tagezi> эт только у меня такой глюк? о_О
<[Raiden]> раз в месяц побеждали )
<tagezi> вообще-то это 5 апреля было
<tagezi> странный какой-то календарь празников )
<helpmeplz> TED съел мой мозг
<tagezi> кто такой TED?
<helpmeplz> фильм про медведя-идиота
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-04
<artus> утра
<andrex> бу
<artus> четут
<andrex> мертво
<andrex> почти
<artus> ясно
<baronos> Гном 3 супер
<vadix> нормально тут )
 * baronos затаился
<baronos> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<moppy> user "zaq_" is in #ubuntu and doesnt understand how to get here, can you help him get here? :-) ty
<SergeyIT>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<Ben64> it does exist
<Zaq_> отсоеденил том /tmp (монтировался при загрузке) убрал в fstab. теперь не дает войти в систему пользователю. папка /tmp на диске есть
<tagezi> чо, на английском канале буйство чтоли, что к нам столько народу? )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: тут?
<tagezi> вапрос есть, как к опытному программисту, а том не влом читать стандарты )
<Zaq_> поможет кто с проблемой восстановить работоспособность системы ?
<tagezi> Zaq_: ну вообще народ работает сейчас в большинстве своём, из тех кто в этом шарит, я например вообще не шарю
<tagezi> я быдлокодер, а к администрированию меня ваще лучше не подпускать )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не льсти, я от этого больше знать не буду
<Zaq_> ясно. тогда вопрос - как обращатся конкретно (тыкать в погоняло не получается), чтобы было понятно, к кому обращаешся. и второй вопрос, аДресок форума правильного есть?
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<snql> "тыкать в погоняло"
<SergeyIT> Zaq_, и лучше задавать конкретный вопрос, а то неконструктивно получится
<Zaq_> тычу. и правой и левой. нет обращения (((
<Zaq_> вопрос конкретный. отсоеденил том тмп. уьрал в файле fstab (раньше этого хватало) теперь система грузится, есть экран для входа пользователя, но вход не осуществляется - перезагрузка иксов происходит. где ему еще написать, что у меня теперь не том а просто к
<Zaq_> аталог /tmp,
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<Kyshtynbai> В Питере оказалось если не солчнечно, то фактически без дождя).
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: погоди, ещё не вечер )
<Kyshtynbai> да я уж в Москве)).
<Kyshtynbai> я вчера и позавчера там был).
<tagezi> Zaq_: у меня, пару первых букв потом таб
<tagezi> если я уже обращался, то первую букву потом таб )
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: понятно.. а я сегодня на родину
<Kyshtynbai> паравозом?
<tagezi> нет, машиной, тесть отвезёт, обратно паравозом
<tagezi> завтра
<Kyshtynbai> Куль).
<Zaq_> вопрос конкретный. отсоеденил том тмп. уьрал в файле fstab (раньше этого хватало) теперь система грузится, есть экран для входа пользователя, но вход не осуществляется - перезагрузка иксов происходит. где ему еще написать, что у меня теперь не том а просто к
<Zaq_> аталог /tmp
<SergeyIT> Zaq_, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%8B_%D1%81%D0%BE_%D0%B2%D1%85%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BC_%D0%B2_%D1%83%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%8E_%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%8C
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты си учил или сразу с++ начал?
<SergeyIT> может это, только не удаляйте а переименуйте
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я не учил, а использовал Си, потом С++
<tagezi> тоесть ты как и я не знаешь отличия math.h от cmath.h
<SergeyIT> не знаю, но в нете можно глянуть
<tagezi> в нете, большенство людей которые так же как и я не читали стандарт )
<tagezi> и в программах на с++ находишь постоянно либы сишные
<SergeyIT> tagezi, прочитай коммент в файле cmath (а не cmath.h)
<SergeyIT> коротко - он для С++, но включает math.h
<tagezi> SergeyIT: Единственное отличие между этими заголовочными файлами и традиционными заголовочными файлами стандартной библиотеки языка Си заключается в том, что функции должны быть помещены в пространство имен std:: (хотя некоторые компиляторы
<tagezi>  сами делают это). В стандарте ISO C функции стандартной библиотеки разрешены для реализации макросами, которые не разрешены в ISO C++.
<tagezi> интересно.. у меня в системе 3 файла cmath
<tagezi> все разной длины )
<SergeyIT> нет порядка в С++
<tagezi> да ю думаю есть, но неведомый нам
<tagezi> нужно стандарты читать С++11
<tagezi> всего то 1300 страниц =)
 * tagezi нужно почитать про организыцыю ядра языка с++
<SergeyIT> не надо
<tagezi> SergeyIT: почему это? думаешь я тогда совсем всех на форуме загноблю? )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ты же асм изучал
<DN_sith> всем привет, есть вопрос по Ubuntu/Lubuntu
<DN_sith> на ноуте нужно отключить вывод звука на встроенные колонки, оставить только линейный выход. драйвер ALSA
<DN_sith> это вообще реально?)
<SergeyIT> обрезать
<tagezi> выпилить?
<vadix> попробуй через ALSA mixer каналы покрутить
<DN_sith> а, да. я нуб и всё делал по бумажке :)
<DN_sith> тут есть такое дело - надо, чтобы без админского пароля звук восстановить было невозможно.
<tagezi> с бумашками есть правило, если её не съесть - это не заработает )
<DN_sith> через миксер скручивается у юзеров
<snql> прзпрзшшш
<vadix> права на миксер забрать у пользователя
<DN_sith> блин, теперь придётся электронные бумажки жевать? :(
<vadix> правда тогда вопрос вообще с громкостью
<DN_sith> а как права забрать?
<DN_sith> с громкостью системной, но ведь в том же плеере или на сайте громкость будет крутиться?
<vadix> на файл поменять
<vadix> нет, и системная и на сайте тоже не будет работать
<SergeyIT> дать юзерам отдельный компы
<DN_sith> у них и так отдельные компы, я тут эникею на полставки :)
<tagezi> за пол ставки нужно просто выкручивать пищалки и не париться.. пусть вконтакте фильмы смотрят в наушниках
<tagezi> тоесть.. писать служебку, что это не твоия заморочка, а отдела снабжения )
<DN_sith> <tagezi> не выйдет, не та контора. да и парк - вручную всех не выкрутишь. +гарантия теряется. в общем вариантов 2 - или по-плохому сносить им дрова вообще или по-человечески вырубить общий звук :)
<tagezi> есть третий вариан
<tagezi> купить человеку который даёт тех задания бируши и убедить его что это оченьполезно носить на работе, а устальных галлюцинации если что, потому что они беруши не носят
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> DN_sith: тыкни тему на форуме в новичковом разделе, там любят давать советы
<DN_sith> на каком форуме?
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/
<DN_sith> гляну, спасибо
<tagezi> офицыальный форум не официальной безответственно тех поддержки
<DN_sith> :)
<tagezi> там в разделе для новичков можно задавать даже ооочень глупые вопросы, ну там тема есть прикрепленая, почитай... прощают почти всё )
<SergeyIT> посмотри файл /var/lib/alsa/asound.state там вроде можно запретить запись. Только иходный не забудь сохранить
<snql> винда хитрит, сбросила лицензию, хотя ничего не ставил из центра обновлений, фу такой быть
<SergeyIT> DN_sith, * исходный
<snql> и где гарантия, что кроме этого не ставилось остального шпионского софта, в тайне
<DN_sith> хммм... я боюсь на этом канале за винде говорить :)
<DN_sith> за винду*
<snql> тут все втихоря ругают и юзают 8 винду
<SergeyIT> не все
<DN_sith> хз, я на 7 сижу дома :)
<DN_sith> ой
<DN_sith> пардон :)
<tagezi> DN_sith: слабак
<tagezi> настоящие пацаны юзают домы 3.1
<snql> не всем 3.1 в наследство осталось хД
<snql> надо в парихмахерскую сходить чтоль, а то скоро на сьемки звездных войн, сыграть чубаку пригласят
<DN_sith> побрейся, одень плащ, стягивай резинкой - пригласят горца играть :D
<DN_sith> <SergeyIT>, спасибо, что-то нашёл, буду тестить :)
<[Raiden]> Привет всем.
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT вчера поднял тему что мне лучше уйти отсюда. Если хотя бы ещй тройка найдётся с ним согласных, то не вопрос )
<[Raiden]> ps. артус не считается, он в игноре снова )
<[Raiden]> вот оно как , тут даже тройка живых не найдётся, а я ведь сначала  десяток хотел написать. :)
<[Raiden]> зайду мб потом
<andrex> SergeyIT, чаво ты тама поднял? :D
<SergeyIT> да это он в бутылку лезет, а я ему говорю - выходи. А он понял, что я его с канала гоню )
<andrex> ну вот пущай думает теперь))
<tagezi> andrex: его никто не гнал вчера ) Серёга просто сказал , ты не прав, что считаешь себя всегда правым" )
<tagezi> он пошёл поспамил на форум, и, я думал, успокоился.. получаеться нет, на форуме не удобно выговариваться )
<andrex> а нафига тама спамить, там своих наркоманов хватает
 * andrex нейтрален
<andrex> если он так подумал, значит сам хочет, либо сильно невниматеен, спать нада больше
<andrex> а не на публику работать, в любом случае если его выпиливать нужен грин
<SergeyIT> просто скромнее надо быть ;)
<tagezi> не, он реально много знает, иногда не то что нужно, но это другой вопрос ) просто он выражает своё мнение как испочник последнее инстанции, и есго имхо, чисто для приличия, типо я же сказал что это имхи и точка! )
<SergeyIT> да ладно, главное новичков не спугнуть бы разборками
<tagezi> ну, в этом ты прав.. нужно завязывать с разборками, и просто пользоваться его мозгом в своих целях
 * tagezi злобно ухмыльнулся
<snql> :]
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для разборок у модеров обычно своя курилка есть
<andrex> у нас есть, но райдена туда забыли позвать :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ^)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> упс не тот смайл
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<tagezi> у меня смайлы игнорятся )
<andrex> >_<
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а у меня xneur иногда характер показывает
 * tagezi женат, характер скверный
<tagezi> так? )
<snql> какой смертник обидел райдена?
<snql> под суд 8(
<andrex> я xD
<tagezi> snql: весь канал, кроме тебя )
<tagezi> давайте оставим их в двоём на канале )
<snql> агу, обижаете хорошего человека, собрали манатки и на #ubuntu-ru-without-raiden
<andrex> не мы тут посидим а вы на #ubuntu-ru-raiden-snql
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> можно просто #ubuntu-ru-with-raiden
<tagezi> =)
<SergeyIT> тогда уж просто #raiden
<tagezi> и дистр новый замутит RaidenBuntu
<tagezi> Rubuntu занят (
<snql> с кедами
<tagezi> хоть с ластами )
<andrex> kraiden linux
<tagezi> )
<snql> и у него будет поддержка лучше, чем во всех дистрах вместе взятых
<tagezi> основан на самом свежем ПО (настолько свежем что его ещё даже сами разрабы не видели) )
<andrex> yflt.cm)
<andrex> надеюсь
<SergeyIT> andrex, краден линукс получается )
<tagezi> не важно )
<tagezi> 5 ноября 2013 года с 6 до 7 часов утра по московскому времени сервер jabber.ru/xmpp.ru не будет работать в связи с техническими работами - мы будем переезжать на новые сервера, любезно предоставленные нам нашим спонсором Яндексом, в связи с чем также
<tagezi> поменяются IP адреса.
<tagezi> сходить попиарить канал туда, что ли? )
<tagezi> или просто постебаться над ними )
<snql> не знаю что такое жабер и никогда им не пользовался
<tagezi> jabber.ru
<tagezi> ник райдена там lainer
<snql> все-равно не буду
<tagezi> лан, всем до встречи
<_Zaq> кто скажет, где в убунте, кроме файла fstab, пишется, что используется не каталог а присоединенный том?
<_Zaq> отсоеденил том который монтировался к /tmp, закоментировал в фстабе и теперь не дает пользовательского сеанса. иксы перегружаются
<_Zaq> а консоль когда миндайца запускаешь, ругается что нет места для хранения временных файлов
<_Zaq>  /msg ubuntuhelp ! _Zaq
<_Zaq> ! _Zaq
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Zaq'
<snql> райден вернись, все простим
<_Zaq> кто знает, где прописанны переменные для _пользователя_? система понимает, что ей надо хранить темпы в папке /tmp и валит туда свою фигню. а как только пользователя активируешь - ругается что нет темпа. как вылечить?
<_Zaq> никто ничерта в убунте не шарит? тут про что чат?
<_Zaq> где можно задать такой вопрос - может это знаете?
<snql> _Zaq:  jabber.ru ник lainer
<_Zaq> ууу... я на ливе сижу, в связи с тем, что пользователя мне в системе не активировать.  здесь нет канала где про систему чатят?
<_Zaq> что, нет никого кто знает где в убунте что? и почем? ))
<snql> знаем конечно
<snql> прочитай вот это, думаю будет эффективней http://rus-linux.net/book1.php?name=book1/gl-05/gl_05_06.html
<_Zaq> это не та таблетка. траблы не только с башем или миндайтом. траблы вообще у  пользователя (любого) поскольку система знает где у нее темп а для пользователя где - не знает.
<_Zaq> иксы перегружаются. любое приложение от пользователя, юзающее тмр - ругается и/или умирает.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-05
<foxvlad> добрый день от меня видно сообщения?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет
<foxvlad> смешно. ха-ха
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проверка на логику )
<foxvlad> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<foxvlad> народ подскажите как можно забекапить все систему на ubuntu server. а то настроео всего много а сейчас еще впн надо поднять боюсь чего навернуть
<andrex> !backup
<ubuntuhelp> Есть много способов забэкапить Вашу систему. Вот некоторые из них: http://retimer.ru/2009/12/backup-utils-ubuntu/ на анг тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi См. также !sbackup и !cloning.
<foxvlad> !backup
<ubuntuhelp> Есть много способов забэкапить Вашу систему. Вот некоторые из них: http://retimer.ru/2009/12/backup-utils-ubuntu/ на анг тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi См. также !sbackup и !cloning.
<foxvlad> !cloning
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы скопировать список всех пакетов на другую машину, выполните "aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages", переместите my-packages на другую машину и выполните там:
<ubuntuhelp> "sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install". См. также !automate
<andrex> !askthebot > foxvlad
<ubuntuhelp> foxvlad, please see my private message
<foxvlad> что-то тут так тихо. первый рабочий день тяжелый
<SergeyIT> ку
<neoromantique> Приветы
<Scrimmer> лол, утра всем
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка
<SergeyIT> gogi112, тему подправь про панельку - напиши что за ОС хотя бы, какой ДЕ
<Scrimmer> artus: тут?
<Scrimmer> есть тут кто, кто сидит на xfce?
<Scrimmer> или использует этот де ,как правильно спросить то
<SergeyIT> на нем неудобно, кости ломит... и хвост отваливается
<Scrimmer> а ты все шутишь тут
<gogi112> SergeyIT: подправил, может Вы мне поможете?
<SergeyIT> gogi112, у меня 12.04, но вот приложения, переход принципиально отсутствуют - юнити
<gogi112> holy shit
<SergeyIT> gogi112, такого ДЕ нет
<gogi112> будем искать)))
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], привет, я думал ты не придешь
<[Raiden]> Всё оказалось сложнее, у меня автоджойн настроен
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Привет, наверное )
<SergeyIT> :) значит судьба
<neoromantique> Приветы
<[Raiden]> в дебиане 8 похоже хфце будет де по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> Debian Trying Out Xfce Over GNOME By Default Posted by Michael Larabel on November 05, 2013
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], я хфце еще не видел (, и не планирую пока
<Scrimmer> я вот щас дебиан 7 ставлю, хочу попробовать ее
<Scrimmer> а то элементари с новым железом стала работать хуже, чем со старым
<Scrimmer> только чето он долго ставится под виртуалкой :[
<SergeyIT> если про железо, то причем здесь виртуалка
<Scrimmer> хочу потестить разные ДЕ на дебиане, ибо гном 3 меня не улыбает
<Scrimmer> меня раньше юнайти устраивала полностью, но сама убунта вечнолагающая надоела
<neoromantique> Ребят, у меня кстати мистика
<neoromantique> lubuntu стоит
<neoromantique> и ни wmfs ни awesome(wm) не появляются в lightdm
<SergeyIT> щас, шамана надо позвать
<neoromantique> Даже прописав их вручную в xsessions(на месте lubuntu-session, ибо wmfs.session & awesome.session lightdm просто тупо игнорировал
<neoromantique> Они не запускаются
<neoromantique> из .xinitrc тоже
<SergeyIT> neoromantique, http://askubuntu.com/questions/332342/how-to-add-awesome-selection-in-lightdm
<matrixd> еее позвонили скзали что хотят на собеседование пригласить, приятно. Я сказал что могу только в пятницу, сказали что перезвонят, надеюсь и правда перезвонят
<neoromantique> SerheyIT, у wmfs нету этого параметра в .desktop файле вообще
<SergeyIT> matrixd, если что, не расстраивайся
<matrixd> SergeyIT: не собираюсь=)) спасибо за поддержку=)))
<andrex> тебя проденамят :D
 * andrex злостно смеётся
<Scrimmer> andrex: иди дальше спи
<Scrimmer> а то парня пугаешь тут
<andrex> я обрый, больше так не буду, честно :)
<andrex> д
<neoromantique> Ребят, на баше однострочником сделал себе ToDo list
<neoromantique> И вот задумался, может написать на Ruby полноценный CLI туду лист?
<Scrimmer> andrex: слих, а ты щас какой де пользуешься ?
<SergeyIT> andrex, снов тебе..  с кошмарами )
<andrex> pekwm
<andrex> спасибо))
<Scrimmer> ну ты и извращенец
 * andrex обидесо, сел в угол и заплакал
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, о нас он также думает )
<Scrimmer> так то !
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: что он о нас думает? о_0
<Scrimmer> andrex: пркращай
<andrex> Scrimmer, никакого интернета до следующего столетия)
<Scrimmer> andrex: ты еще забань тут
<matrixd> neoromantique: глянь на на githube есть годный туду лист на пайтон
<Scrimmer> обиженный
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, что мы извращенцы
<andrex> неумею
<Scrimmer> andrex: тотоже
<neoromantique> matrixd, я немного брезгую питоном
<andrex> взяли райдена спугнули, изврашуны
<Scrimmer> сказал главный извращенец, который даже банить не умеет
<Scrimmer> не забанил же xD
<Scrimmer> andrex: го покупать battlefield 4 и лупица по сети?
<andrex> у меня не один комп его не потянет
<Scrimmer> а их много?
<andrex> 3
<Scrimmer> хотя че я удивляюсь, у самого столько же..
<andrex> я лучше ща вольфрамку скачаю и продолжу мясорубку)
<neoromantique> openarena massacre?
<neoromantique> :)
<andrex> и ваще если покупать то arma3
<Scrimmer> andrex: сфигли?
<Scrimmer> да что ыт понимаешь то
<andrex> да потому что уг батла просто)
<neoromantique> 4.2
<neoromantique> 2-ая батла бесподобна
<Scrimmer> норм батла то
<andrex> t
<andrex> если батла уг то пускай тебя покарает артус насмерть :D
<neoromantique> Ребят, есть куча музыки
<neoromantique> и в _некоторых_ альбомах есть дубли
<neoromantique> что делать?
<Scrimmer> печалиться и смириться
<neoromantique> А не, все отлично
<Scrimmer> ну хоть чучуть попечалься то
<neoromantique> у дублей есть приписка - "(1)
<neoromantique> ща избавлюсь
<neoromantique> готово
<neoromantique> Думал будет проблемней
<SergeyIT> восстановить будет проблема, может что лишее удалил
<SergeyIT> н
<[Raiden]> neoromantique: всё зависит от твоего мироощущения. Если ты меломан, то каждый диск должен быт ьтаким какой он есть, даже если там 100% дублей
<[Raiden]> А если нет, тогда ищи программы для поиска дубликатов. Например fdupes
<neoromantique> find . -name '*(1).mp3) -delete
<[Raiden]> Хотя тут есть 1 ньюанс. 1 песня пожатая разными людьми побайтово может не совпасть
<neoromantique> cпас отца русской демократии
<neoromantique> У меня порядок в файлах и тегах
<[Raiden]> а.. Я не дочитал вопрос
<neoromantique> Это гугл мьюзик затупил
<[Raiden]> У меня тут ремонт коридоа в квартире. Я уставший.
<neoromantique> :)
<neoromantique> SergeyIT, у меня не много песен с (1) в названии
<[Raiden]> Кстати, пробуйте графические способы поиска тоже. В юнити можно использовать\доставить гном серч тул
<[Raiden]> а в кде доставляетяс kfind
<[Raiden]> Попалось на канале федорщиков. http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/linux-hardware/9781666
<neoromantique> Райден, как твой ник на ЛОР-е?
<[Raiden]> Lennier
<[Raiden]> Я туда ничег оне постил кроме тройки скриншотов +-
<Scrimmer> а че лучше поставить, xubuntu 12.04 или уже 13.10 ставить?
<[Raiden]> по вкусу
<Scrimmer> мне лижбы не тормозило
<Scrimmer> или вообще лучше на дебиан натянуть?
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, кончай скакать - остановись
<Scrimmer> че? о_0
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: тогда для начала мы должны знать какое железо. Может быть нет смысла ставить хубунту лобой версии.
<SergeyIT> 1. Надо знать для чего комп
<Scrimmer> нуу, i5-3.6 ггц, 8 гб озу
<Scrimmer> примущественно для работы
<[Raiden]> тогда можно )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: тогда можно что?
<SergeyIT> работы разные нужны, работы всякие важны
<[Raiden]> да любую. Если тебя устраивают те версии какие есть в 12.04 и не возникает проблем с железом на старом ядре, то можно и её.
<Scrimmer> я просто хочу остановиться на стабильной оси
<SergeyIT> 12.04
<[Raiden]> А если скажем видеокарта интел или радеон, то уже есть смысл поставить 13.10 из-за более свежей месч и ядра.
<[Raiden]> ради юза свободных дров
<[Raiden]> месы
<SergeyIT> а нужны они для "работы" ?
<neoromantique> У меня 13.10 lubuntu
<[Raiden]> для какой? :)
<neoromantique> есть смысл ставить ubuntu?
<neoromantique> починили раскладку?
<SergeyIT> починили
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: я сказал преимущественно
<neoromantique> А вообще, юнити норм?
<SergeyIT> как то длинно и непонятно
<neoromantique> Учитывая что сейчас 90% времени у меня терминал\firefox
<[Raiden]> русский перевод новостей про дебиан и хфце http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38345
<[Raiden]> neoromantique: по любому тебе самому придётся делать выбор.
<neoromantique> Да, но мне бы пару причин зачем вообще ubuntu-desktop ставить
<neoromantique> ибо это проблематично удалять :)
<[Raiden]> в целом любое де лучше\функиональней чем лубунту. Единсвенный её плюс - лёгкость для старого железа.
<[Raiden]> но возможно это надо не всем. Есть вообще противники идеи де.
<[Raiden]> )
<neoromantique> Я всегда юзал wmfs2
<neoromantique> и кстати
<neoromantique> сейчас на ЛОРе мое lubuntu в галерее
<neoromantique> Так что на счет лучше\функциональней не согласен
<neoromantique> %)
<[Raiden]> линк кинь
<neoromantique> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/9771778
<[Raiden]> ну вм конечно в лубунте мощный. Опенбокс можно неплохо настроить, включая правила для окон. А остальыне части не особо блещут функционалом. Это конечно не значит что они плохие - смотяр как оценивать :)
<[Raiden]> 1 из моих любимых вм
<neoromantique> Да
<neoromantique> У меня так wmfs -> awesome -> fluxbox -> openbox
<neoromantique> Кстати, у кого либо получилось mutt сделать прозрачным?
<[Raiden]> не, я давно не пользовался.
<[Raiden]> громоптица устраивает + мне нужен был почтовик работающий и в винде тоже. Если бы не это. то я бы использовал kmail
<[Raiden]> Это не навязывание, а так, болтовня )
<neoromantique> %)
<neoromantique> Не, не хочу гуйню
<[Raiden]> вот чего-то http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/2209489
<neoromantique> Я клавиатурой пользуюсь 95%
<neoromantique> 95% времени
<neoromantique> ибо ноут
<neoromantique> и тачпад не удобен
<neoromantique> все на биндах, ну сам понимаешь как это бывает :)
<SergeyIT> купи нормальный комп
<neoromantique> Зачем?
<neoromantique> i7/HD4000/8Gb/1Tb
<neoromantique> все круто
<SergeyIT> чтобы клавой не пользоваться
<neoromantique> Портативность важней
<neoromantique> Да и с десктопом на диване не поволяться
<neoromantique> (как сейчас)
<SergeyIT> а зачем на диване комп?
<neoromantique> Удобно?
<matrixd> нет, ни капли
<matrixd> оно будет греться и даваить либо на живот либо на гениталии
<matrixd> минут 15-20 так полежать можно, потом задалбывает
<SergeyIT> не пробовал и 5 минут
<SergeyIT> если только на потолок спроектировать, тогда ноут опять же не нужен
<neoromantique> Я так уже 4-ый час лежу
<matrixd> хз
<matrixd> соседи если и лежат, то довльно быстро начинают валяться в странных позах ставя ноут на кровать
<SergeyIT> это уже клиника
<matrixd> подвесь над бошкой монитор
<matrixd> хотя с другой стороны я порой бывают рад что у меня есть нетбук
<neoromantique> Я более скажу, у меня 17" %)
<matrixd> можно взять с собой, и можно поубивать время в поезде
<neoromantique> Battery 0: Discharging, 99%, 03:13:17 remaining
<SergeyIT> еще в гостинице/ кафе /самолете...
<neoromantique> При нагрузке
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1105/h_1383667332_8685865_ccf52b37f8.png
<snql> [Raiden] << с возвращением
<[Raiden]> ))
<matrixd> [Raiden] а что у тебя там за панель?
<snql> будут обижать говори, кеды поставим и дистр до последней версии обновим
<[Raiden]> Это обычная панель кде. Точнее 3 сразу. Их количество может быть любым.
<neoromantique> Панель жесть
<neoromantique> ШГ
<neoromantique> Но в целом мило
<neoromantique> %)
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, телефон утопил. Разкрутил, просушил, а динамик теперь хрипит. Его менять, как вы думаете?
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: динамик или телефон?
<Kyshtynbai> динамик).
<Kyshtynbai> Может, отпустит)?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> положи на батарею, может и просохнет. Если нет, дойди до какого-нить ремонта и спроси сколько стоит
<[Raiden]> Тебе больше подойдут телефоны от сони или самсунг xcover
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: скоко стоит я знаю) я уж один раз его менял, правда по другой причине. 800 рупий с работой вместе. А вот почему от сони? Ватерпруф?
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: да, у них много моделей , если не большинство, котоыре не тонут
<Kyshtynbai> Учтём, спасибо!
<[Raiden]> Японцы это любят. Вдруг острова под воду опустятся... А ту ттелефон заглох.
<[Raiden]> )
<Philipp2007> Всем добрый вечер!
<Philipp2007> Интересует вопрос. Если роутер раздает инет через  Wifi  и к нему подключены два компа. Так же прокинута локалка через эту же беспроводную сеть. Пакеты идут через роутер или напрямую на второй комп?
<snql> так вот посмотри таблицу маршрутизации
<[Raiden]> traceroute может поможет выяснить. Сети не моё.
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: спасибо. А то я вспоминал как команда пишется!
<Philipp2007> Странно но у меня в минте нет traceroute а есть только traceroute6 который не работает. Я как понял он работает только с Ipv6
<andrex> ну мин это минт
<Philipp2007> Да репы и все основные утилиты те же что и в ubuntu. Только морда другая
<andrex> ага, и пол комманд нет, и еще баги свои ибо пакетов тама своих куча
<andrex> а так все прекрасно
<Philipp2007> ну по сравнению с юнити намного лучше
<andrex> а юнитей прям неотемлимая часть бубунты)
<Philipp2007> Ну возитья её выковыривать желания нет! Вот LTS дождусь и тогда можно будет позаниматься. Хотя на минт переходил думал с сетью проблемы решу. а оказалось что с 3 версии ядра драйвер на wifi поломали
<andrex> ну дык я ваще её не ставил)
<Philipp2007> Дебиан?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> бубунта
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: У нас в убунте есть оба пакета
<andrex> хотя я уже и не уверен
<[Raiden]> вроде
<Philipp2007> Ну мне Cinnamon понравился. Оболочка удобная. а так больше никакой разницы.
<Philipp2007> не могу понять вот почему то инет нормальная скорость на двух компах а сеть между ними тупит. Вот на роутер грешу. если пакеты через него идут,  а если на прямую  между компами то слабый сигнал
<[Raiden]> мне из новостей по цинамону понравилось, что они улучшили в немо диалог чем открывать файлы.  Очень позитивное изменение. Если такие будут и дальше, оно может стать удобным для людей ))
<[Raiden]> Правда, как ни крути, вм там привязан к столу и к композиту намертво. Что не есть хорошее решение имхо )
<[Raiden]> не только для итешников, но и для людей ))
<Philipp2007> Ну я в оболочке то особо ничего не меняю. Стандартная тема, обои и пустой рабочий стол который я забыл когда уже видел
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: хм, а не лучше ли поставить дебиан с крысой ?)
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: да кто его знает. Кому-то может и лучше. Вон артус так сделал.
<Scrimmer> та артус извращенец
<Scrimmer> как и andrex
<[Raiden]> кто как хочет, так и ... Ставит
<Scrimmer> ай, поставлю xubuntu и почищу ее, если что
<[Raiden]> Но как бы в минте можно использовать ппа и пакеты собраныне для убунты. И это для кого-то может быть сущесвенным. Если выберать между минтом и дебианом )
<Scrimmer> э, а причем тут минт то ? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Scrimmer: лучше мини инстал. потом установить что нужно, чем вычищать
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: А причем тут дебиан? Выше говорили про минт и цинамон
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: я вернул к нашей старой темы про xfce )
<[Raiden]> а..
<Scrimmer> JohnDoe_71Rus: в убунте есть миниинстал ?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: попробуй.
<[Raiden]> если делать нефиг. Чот-то ещё по этому поводу я не могу сказать. тут не канал дебиана )
<Scrimmer> ну малоли пробовал кто
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Scrimmer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: Артус )
<Scrimmer> ну так то впринципе да, есть, но потом всеравно придется де отдельно ставить
<Scrimmer> JohnDoe_71Rus: а там уже свой софт потянет
<Scrimmer> и всеравно придется вычищать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно сразу после установки и подтянуть де
<Scrimmer> и вычищать софт, который потянет за собой де =\
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Scrimmer: например lxde-core и lubuntu-desktop очень разный набор
<[Raiden]> неплохо бы иметь обоснование чистки
<Scrimmer> а зачем мне софт, которым я не пользуюсь?
<[Raiden]> ну тоже верно.
<[Raiden]> А вдруг понадбится, а нету под рукой )
<Scrimmer> дебиан хорош, там минимальный набор гнома ставится, если через net-inst
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: всякие simple scan и прочая лабуда? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Scrimmer: бывает попадается крепкий файлик/задача и приходится брать другую программу
<[Raiden]> Я симплесканом пользовался неоднократно. И вообще его полезность гораздо выше полезности того объёма , котороый освободиться
<Scrimmer> у меня сканера нет
<Scrimmer> (
<[Raiden]> Сча я правда пользуюсь skanlite , примерно то же но идёт с кубунтой.
<Scrimmer> если понадобится софт - в чем проблема скачать его будет то ?
<Scrimmer> а так - каждый раз обновлять его и т.п., трафик то не жалко. но всеравно - зачем?
<[Raiden]> )
<snql> у кого квирка?)
<[Raiden]> не знаю.
<[Raiden]> что бы было
<[Raiden]> snql: у меня
<snql> у меня одного шрифт сужается если нажать на него мышью?
<[Raiden]> snql: похоже на то
<snql> беда
<[Raiden]> зашоть\видео запиши )
<[Raiden]> или сходи на канал квирка русский, там иногда кто-то есть и просыпаются
<snql> ну версия древняя 4.1.3, чего народ зря трогать, нужно собрать актуальную версию будет
<snql> 4.3.1 уже :)
<Scrimmer> snql: как дела вообще?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: А твоё знакомство с линукс с какого дистра началось?
<snql> Scrimmer << отлично, лучше только в сказке
<[Raiden]> Я хотел сказать, что если тебе не сидится в убунте и хочется попрыгать, то как бы оно не ограничивается деб-базед и полно других интересных.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> snql: 4.0.4  вот древняя
<snql> это откуда такая? :)
 * SergeyIT собирается удалять 10.04 c нетбука
<snql> да и вообще может и правильно, работает - не трогай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из каких то репов вестимо
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: убунта
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Philipp2007> SergeyIT: За что ты ее так???
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: мне в ней нравятся репозитории, и что под нее софта много уже скомпиленного )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: под дебиан тоже есть репозитории и софта навалом
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а под генту то совта как много )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: я грю, почему я убунту выбрал первой
<tagezi> ты виндовс выблал первой )
<tagezi> поднего нет репозиториев, но програм куча скомпилированый =)
<Philipp2007> Эх забыли мы родной мс-дос ))
<Scrimmer> я с 95 винды начинал
<Scrimmer> ух как там у меня игры лагали
<SergeyIT> Philipp2007, место для 14.04 надо
<tagezi> pc-dos )
<SergeyIT> Philipp2007, и чем тебе дос родной?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: ясно
<Philipp2007> SergeyIT: Так рановато еще о 14.04 думать! Да у меня таньше 286 был. Там виндой и не пахло. А в игры играть хотелось. Вот и изучал
<SergeyIT> Philipp2007: а может поздно ;)
<tagezi> на 286 вроде 95 запускался
<SergeyIT> и падал
<tagezi> ну да.. он как юнити был
<Philipp2007> tagezi: не запускался. виртуализации памяти или как то так не хватало у проца
<SergeyIT> 95 нормальный был
<Scrimmer> там гта вайс сити лагала(
<tagezi> да, нормальный, его так и называли: "Вечно глючащий" )
<Scrimmer> у меня пень 4 был 1.7 ггц 256 мб оперативы
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, у меня сейчас почти такой
<tagezi> Scrimmer: на нум уже можно убунту гонять.. если попилиь немного
<Scrimmer> а звук диал-апа, сестра когда домашку по универу делала и в инет лазила, я в это время засыпал
<Scrimmer> и для меня послушать звук диал-апа было чтото вроде сказки:D
<Scrimmer> перед сном*
<tagezi> Scrimmer: пытался разобрать где нолики где единички? )
<Scrimmer> правда я мелкий был, и когда свет вырубали и я один в комнате засыпал, я всегда очень боялся огоньков компа, особенно красного, который мигал :
<Scrimmer> D
<Scrimmer> tagezi: шта?
<SergeyIT> эх, я с rt11 DEC начинал (не считая БЭСМ 4)
<Philipp2007> SergeyIT: 17 апреля надо ждать. уж LTS версию я мимо не пропущу
<Scrimmer> а что самое интересное
<Scrimmer> поставили мне xp service pack 1 в 2004 помоему, и лаги пропали
<Scrimmer> и даже анреал турнамент перестал лагать
<SergeyIT> и документирована была полностью
<SergeyIT> Philipp2007, раньше 17 мая не ставь
<tagezi> 2015 года
<Philipp2007> а не у xp sp1 были какие то проблемы с ломающимися жесткими дисками? или это байки начала двухтысячных )) Что то такое припоминается.
<[Raiden]> какие-то слухи на этот счёт были
<Scrimmer> а крыса 4.10 неплохо так смотрится
<SergeyIT> я в то время на 2к работал
<Scrimmer> правда на той же виртуалке на деибане она вообще летает, по сравнению с xubuntu, но там она стремно выглядит(
<tagezi> Scrimmer: версии, мордочки?
<Scrimmer> что?
<tagezi> забудь.. просто в каноникал быдлокодеры
<Scrimmer> просто в дебиане темы так себе :D
<[Raiden]> в федоре кстати диалоги кде не кричат про удискс
<tagezi> Scrimmer: темы в крысе тоннами лежать, хочешь ставь хчешь не ставь
<[Raiden]> это какой-то косяк конкретно в 13.10 убунте
<[Raiden]> Это для tagezi, он в теме )
<Scrimmer> ай, пошел я ставить ксубунту 13.10
<Scrimmer> симпотишная
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а ты бяка
<snql> Давайте все дружно Ctrl+V и Enter
<Scrimmer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3MteSlpxCpo
<Scrimmer> xubuntu кушает на 100 мб больше, чем debian + xfce :D
<snql> а генту 40 метров кушает
<snql> :(
<metus_violarium> Здравствуйте, скажите пожалуйста, каким irc клиентом вы пользуюетесь. И если xchat, то это у меня одно проблемы с unity?
<snql> metus_violarium << kvirc
<Scrimmer> pidgin
<metus_violarium> а у вас в трей нормально сворчаивается?
<Scrimmer> что сворачивается?
<Scrimmer> пиджин*
<metus_violarium> да
<Scrimmer> я помудрил и норм стало
<metus_violarium> -snql-: а у вас?
<Scrimmer> это было странно
<SergeyIT> не мудрил, работает
<Scrimmer> пиджин завис :D
<snql> metus_violarium << kvirc
<metus_violarium> дада, спасибо, уже ставлю)
<snql> metus_violarium << трей нормально
<metus_violarium> а ещё вопрос, empathy по стабильности нормальна? я просто всего pidgin-ом пользовался
<metus_violarium> всегда*
<SergeyIT> так и пользуйся
<tagezi> metus_violarium: токо у него не юнити )
<metus_violarium> tagezi: а что?
<tagezi> у того у кого квирк, не юнили )
<metus_violarium> kde
<metus_violarium> -_-
<vkr>  /part
<tagezi> metus_violarium: угадал )
<metus_violarium> ну, тут по буковке K можно было догадаться)
<Scrimmer> а че с пиджином не так то ?
<Scrimmer> в трее не отображается?
 * SergeyIT с пидгином с 8.04
<tagezi> консоль тоже только в кде?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: та ты надоел со своей  консолью
<tagezi> забань слово консоль )
<metus_violarium> в kde вроде konversation вполне ничего
<tagezi> в кде вроде всё вполне не того )
<metus_violarium> эх, надеюсь не придётся мучаться с юнити
<metus_violarium> а то она раньше порой подглючивала
<tagezi> с юнити не мучаться = его не ставить )
<metus_violarium> пересел на минт
<metus_violarium> сейчас вернулся
<tagezi> блин, нужно эти глючные обновлялки в кде выпилить (
<tagezi> так и не могут допилить до ума
<metus_violarium> какие обновлялки?
<metus_violarium> apper?
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1105/h_1383680911_3119747_7da98e168e.png
<[Raiden]> metus_violarium: нет, в кубунте идёт muon suite
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а дельфин туда можно запихать?
<tagezi> и ФФ заодно.. тогда ваще только одно окно нужно будет
<[Raiden]> ну, только если ты программист )
<[Raiden]> или это тебе личкрафт нужен
<[Raiden]> браузер, IM-клиент, аудиоплеер, клиент для чтения лент новостей, BitTorrent-клиент и другие модули.
<[Raiden]> LeechCraft
<[Raiden]> по мне так было бы инетресней иметь более модульынй ифейс.  Допустим нужен чат с браузером в 1 окне. Перетаскиваешь эти элементы из 2 программ в 1 окно и всё
<metus_violarium> у меня ещё 1 вопрос насчёт xchart, если вы не возражаете. как его заставить не открываться второй раз при клике по его иконке в трее?
<[Raiden]> Но такого пока не придумано, максимум виндовтаббинг на уровне вм.
<[Raiden]> metus_violarium: попробуй спросить на форуме.
 * SergeyIT удалил 10.04 (
<SergeyIT> metus_violarium, может в файле *.desktop что написать надо
<metus_violarium> SergeyIT: этого я сказать не могу. А вы каким окружением пользуютесь?
<Nor8> metus_violarium: всё переходят на хфце, последнее прибежище в нашем нестабильном мире.  :-D  http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38345
<metus_violarium> Nor8: мне лично mate понравился ещё - вполне стабилен. может и перейду на него, когда выйдет минт новый
<Nor8> metus_violarium: Тоже норм, но сыроват пока
<Nor8> metus_violarium:  Да и циннамон тоже не отстает.
<metus_violarium> Nor8: а вы на xfce?
<Nor8> да
<metus_violarium> и как с руссификацей и стабильностью?
<Nor8> metus_violarium: Не замечено проблем.
<SergeyIT> metus_violarium, юнити
<metus_violarium> Nor8: Я до этого kde пробовал - вроде ничего, но уж очень убил меня способ подключаться по ssh с использованием ключей
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Да, посоветую новичку юнити, отбей интерес к линуксу :-D
<SergeyIT> кому как )
<Nor8>  metus_violarium: А в чем там проблема, что там с ключами?
<SergeyIT> на юнити 2 года и особых проблем не было
<metus_violarium> Nor8: в gtk дистрибутивов есть ssh-agent, который спросит пароль в окошке отдельном, а в kde его нет, в итоге нужно было писать скрипт, которые при логине в систему открывает данные ключи, использую сохранённые пароли в kwallet
<Nor8> metus_violarium: Хех, проблеме уже как 2 года )))
<Nor8> metus_violarium: Но здесь есть один кедовод, уверен, что он опровергнет мой скепсис. Правда ,Райден? :-D
<metus_violarium> а xfce как классический второй гном по функционалу?
<Nor8> metus_violarium: Практически
<metus_violarium> и окошка поиска нет?((
<Nor8> metus_violarium: Какого окошка,
<Nor8> ?
<metus_violarium> ну, которое есть в unity, gnome3 и kde
<metus_violarium> в меню приложений
<Nor8> metus_violarium: У меня есть
<metus_violarium> открываешь - начинаешь
<metus_violarium> а, ну слава богу
<Nor8> metus_violarium: НО у меня в кайро док это окно )))
<Nor8> metus_violarium: Поэтому мне ничего искать не нужно, оно и так перед глазами. Часто ищите? ))
<metus_violarium> просто я уже привык любое приложение запускать так)
<metus_violarium> ладно, я думаю переживу тот факт, что xchat странно с треем себя ведёт - невелика беда
<metus_violarium> но вот зачем в наутилусе выпилили разделение окна пополам - я до сих пор не пойму)
<metus_violarium> в общем, спасибо за всё - я пошёл спать. спокойной ночи
<SergeyIT> metus_violarium, поставь крузадер и не мучайся
<[Raiden]> кого плющит от наутилуса, можете пробовать немо от цинамона. На ппа точно должен быть
<SergeyIT> он спать ушел
<Nor8> ))
<artus> tagezi, куу
<[Raiden]> http://fototelegraf.ru/?p=202736
<Scrimmer> кайф
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет
<Scrimmer> ;))
<Scrimmer> система кушает всего 7% оперативы, какое счастье
<Scrimmer> ребзи, а знает кто команду смены рабочего стола в убунте?
<Scrimmer> для xubuntu ?
<shahid1> В смысле смены?
<Scrimmer> ну в прямом, в дефолтной убунте в комбинациях клавиш уже есть пресеты, только свою комбинацию поставь и всё
<Scrimmer> а в xubuntu нет, тут нужно добавить самим команду + комбинацию
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-06
<Scrimmer> я себе обычно делаю смену на Win + 1-4
<shahid1> попробуй ctr-alt-стрелка в лево/право
<Scrimmer> о
<Scrimmer> спасибо
<Scrimmer> но блин, неудобно же
<shahid1> нз)
<shahid1> Кому как)
<Scrimmer> а, ой, наешь настройку
<Scrimmer> заныкали))
<Scrimmer> боже, xfce шикарна
<Scrimmer> 820 мб памяти с хромом кушать
<shahid1> У меня гента с хромом, rtorrent-ом, xchat-ом, скайпом, аудакиусом и пиджином кушает 928 мб)))
<Scrimmer> shahid1: а всего оперативы сколько?
<Scrimmer> shahid1: и вообще, у меня к тебе 2 вопроса
<Scrimmer> почему у тебя ник шахид? о_0
<Scrimmer> и почему ты не спишь в 2 ночи?
<shahid1> Всего 2 гига
<shahid1> ник по приколу, я по национальности белорус)
<shahid1> сон для слабых)))
<Scrimmer> и третий вопрос, почему, сидя на генту, ты сидишь на канале убунты? о_0
<shahid1> Линукс, он один)))
<shahid1> А дистры это так, формальность(
<shahid1> *)
<Scrimmer> shahid1: хочешь видосик?
<shahid1> Смотря какой)))
<Scrimmer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MteSlpxCpo
<shahid1> Гы, daft punk)))
<Scrimmer> Гы, пентатоникс)))
<shahid1> Ога)))
<Scrimmer> shahid1: девушка на 1:43 когда начинает петь
<Scrimmer> прям аж <3
<Scrimmer> надо спать пойти, что ли
<shahid1> Сон для слабаков)
<shahid1> Только бодрствование, только хардкор :D
<Scrimmer> та ну
<Scrimmer> буду потом как ты..
<Scrimmer> зачем оно мне?
<shahid1> В смысле, как я?
<shahid1> Я не красноглазый :D
<Scrimmer> shahid1: покед
<shahid1> Удачи)
<Scrimmer> а вот нет
<Scrimmer> andrex: хватит спать
<Scrimmer> 8 утра уже
<andrex> а я и не сплю)
<andrex> ващето 9
<Scrimmer> andrex: уважаю
<Scrimmer> епт, у тебя то +7 часов, то +6
<Scrimmer> ты надоел
<andrex> динамически смещаетсо)
<Scrimmer> http://i.imgur.com/ldV7mo9.png красота
<Scrimmer> andrex: что делаешь?
<Scrimmer> andrex: давай пообщаемся
<Scrimmer> andrex: не ну че ты?
<andrex> +q на тя повесить)
<Neoromantique> Привет
<Scrimmer> andrex: че?
 * andrex кинул тапкой в Scrimmer
<andrex> уди противный
<SergeyIT> ку
<Scrimmer> andrex: давай абщаца!
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: утра
<SergeyIT> раннего
<Scrimmer> andrex: ты какойто стеснительный
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, а ты шаловливый
<andrex> да ваще, беспредельшик)
<Scrimmer> andrex: ой ты щас нарвёшься
<andrex> вычислиш меня по IP? :D
<[Raiden]> 4.11.3
<[Raiden]> оракл в своём линуксе включил btrfs. Моэно считать что эта фс добралась до продакшена.
<tagezi> утра всем )
<[Raiden]> ку
<shahid1> Привет
<snql> в какой пропорции разводить героин с водой?
<SergeyIT> стакан - 15 лет
<andrex> и - лет 30 здоровья
<snql> разобрался уже
<snql> грамм на ложку
<andrex> за тобой выехали :D
<[Raiden]> разобрался - напиши хавту на вики убунты
<[Raiden]> ))
<snql> да кому я нужен
<focusn1k> я думал для того, чтобы быть счастливым нужно много денег, на оказалось достаточно пакет арахиса
<[Raiden]> мне больше нравятся кешью. Попробуй как-нибудь
<andrex> focusn1k, в него ты героин разбодяживал?
<focusn1k> агу
<[Raiden]> Я вот коридор 2 дня обклеивал обоями и счастлив что это кончилось )) Даже орахис не нужен.
<SergeyIT>  Sergey_IT, привет, экстремал
<Sergey_IT> SergeyIT, сам такой
<andrex> SergeyIT, сам с собой? или опть какойто девайс взбесилсо)
<SergeyIT> 14.04 поставил
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: заметил что-нить новое?
<SergeyIT> падает компиз юнити
<[Raiden]> отлично ))
<[Raiden]> версии для разработки простительно
<Sergey_IT> рано поставил, в прошлый раз 25 ноября ставил, лучше было
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.me/4/7/1/6/5/348704b1391b231b5412c0eb61d.jpg
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: у тебя какие-то есть цели в этом?
<Sergey_IT> тихий переход на следующую лтс
<[Raiden]> ну, у тебя в нике ИТ и может даже кодер ещё. Должен немного понимать, что переход на альфа-бету может быть чреват всем чем угодно. Например при следущем обновлении будет валиться не только компиз или компоненты гнома обновятся до разрабатывае
<[Raiden]> мой версии.
<SergeyIT> так у меня 12.04 еще есть
<[Raiden]> а.. ну значит просто посмотреть )
<focusn1k> что-то с 12.04 переходить никуда не хочется
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], нет, обычно назад уже не возвращаюсь (с 10.04, 12.04 так было)
<focusn1k> вот обновлюсь на следующую лтс,а что толку, все-равно повыпиливаю все плюшки-перделки с сервисами и будет ничем не отличающаяся убунта
<[Raiden]> будут другие версии
<[Raiden]> в бтрс сделали оффлайн дедубликацию. думаю как-нить попробовать )
<focusn1k> медленней работающая
<focusn1k> убунта будет )
<andrex> ну у мня норм, даже загрузка пару сек) ии это на обычном винте)
<shahid1> Ребят, убунта сейчас на какой системе инициализации, openRC или systemd?
<[Raiden]> на своей upstart
<andrex> rcd
<[Raiden]> openRC я считаю нужен. Эти федорщики могут такого накодить, что хотя бы 1 альтернатива должна существовать
<Sergey_IT> focusn1k, даже побыстее, кажется
<focusn1k> интересно, как скоро каноникал форкнет ядро линукс )
<[Raiden]> )
<shahid1> А нахера его форкать?)
<focusn1k> ну они все свое пишут
<[Raiden]> в какой-то степени любое дистровое ядро != ванильное.
<shahid1> Если они хотят из убунты сделать мастайку, то да, форк им нужен)
<shahid1> [Raiden]:С чего-бы? оО
<[Raiden]> shahid1: ну, допустим в опенсусе есть валлпапер во всю фреймбуферную консоль , а в убунтовском ядре есть патчик ureadahed - это как минимум.
<shahid1> Если не хочешь ванильности, собирай своё ядро)
<shahid1> а  ureadahed это чисто убунтовский патч)
<[Raiden]> ну о том и речь. А в других дистрах хватает своих
<shahid1> Хах)
<[Raiden]> соотв != ваниль )
<[Raiden]> А в магее допустим , в дистре несколько сборрок ядра и то которое с пометкой десктоп, использует планировщик BFS
<[Raiden]> процессов
<shahid1> Гы, а в генте ты сам выбираешь, какое ядро тебе юзать :)
<Sergey_IT> если соберешь
<shahid1> Ничего в этом сложного нету)
<shahid1> А если боишься собирать genkernel тебе в помощь)
<[Raiden]> У нас это кстати тоже не сложно. Нужно выполнить около 3 команд. Главное не выключить нужные дрова и фс )
<[Raiden]> есть спец. командочка make-kpkg
<shahid1> в генте 2)
<shahid1> Сор, тоже 3)
<shahid1> Скачивание ядра и genkernel'а, и сборка ядра genkernel'ом)
<Sergey_IT> а смысл?
<shahid1> Смысл в ручной сборке?
<shahid1> Ну... Кому-то пофиг на то, что в ядро вкомпилено, кому-то нет)
<[Raiden]> я дерусь, потому, что я дерусь (с) Портос
<shahid1> )))
<[Raiden]> А так. вообще смыслы разные могут быть. Начиная от драйвера-патча к железу.
<SergeyIT> это если он нужен
<[Raiden]> в генте конечно иначе. Там будеш ьсобирать просто потому, что это гента.
<shahid1> Вот к примеру, нахера тебе raid в ядре, если ты его не используешь)
<shahid1> Гента на самом деле не так уж и сложна)))
<[Raiden]> моя практика показывает, что помимо добавления чего-то и оптимизаций. Есть ещё эффект плацебо. Своё ядро всегда лучше.
<[Raiden]> ))
<shahid1> Ога)
<[Raiden]> В целом я шутил. Но криминала в сборке в обещм не вижу. Это 1 из типичных для линукс способов устанвоки.
<[Raiden]> И смысл иногда в этом есть?
<[Raiden]> т.е. точка
<[Raiden]> убежал
<Sergey_IT> я тоже криминала не вижу, когда другого выхода нет
<foxvlad> все доброго вечера
<foxvlad> подскажите что может быть на серваке был поднят dhcp сервер, удалил его и в настройка сетевой вместо статики делаю dhcp и нифега не получает апи?
<shahid1> foxvlad: А как ты хочешь поднять dhcp, если ты его удалил? оО
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *телепатмоде_он* он хочет получить dhcp от другого сервера в сети
<shahid1> Хм... Хз...
<shahid1> foxvlad: Пропиши маршруты до другого сервера)))
<shahid1> мб поможет)
<Scrimmer> все никак не могу нарадоваться xfce
<Scrimmer> такая няшка)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поздравляем
<Scrimmer> JohnDoe_71Rus: ой ну спасибо))))
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, скоро сломают твою няшку
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: хто сломает?
<SergeyIT> сам знаешь, такие кодеры
<snql> [Raiden] << салют, что-то на ntfs глюки, глянь пож, все ли нормально смонтировано /dev/sda2 /media/C    ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<snql> с правами проблемы
<snql> umask не 777 должна быть?
<[Raiden]> rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096
<[Raiden]> это выдаёт маунт, а в фстаб
<[Raiden]> ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46,norecover
<[Raiden]> snql: Убедись что твой юзер ест ьв группе с ид 46
<[Raiden]> cat /etc/group |grep 46
<[Raiden]> plugdev:x:46:raiden
<snql> как бы я могу читать и записывать, но если обращаются программы, то тут начинаются проблемы
<snql> хром к примеру
<[Raiden]> тогда я не знаю
<[Raiden]> у меня вообще даунлоад на нтфс
<[Raiden]> постоянн опрограммы качалки туда пишут
<[Raiden]> snql: какая была программа?
<snql> Chrome
<[Raiden]> забавно
<snql> добавлял расширение распакованное из каталога на ntfs
<tagezi> snql: а она под твоим юзером запускаеться?
<[Raiden]> может в архиве были программы не только для чтения?
<[Raiden]> и ты убил права н азапуск?
<[Raiden]> хотя сомнительно
<snql> ага, раньше не было такого. проблемы начались, когда я перенес маунт в fstab с /home/snql/D на /mount/D
<snql> может в лоб сделал, я не знаю
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а 4.11.3 не попал пока в оф репы?
<tagezi> или это опять полное игнорирование х86?
<[Raiden]> пока нет
<tagezi> ну, ладно, а то я уже намерился писать письма с жалобами во все инстанции =)
<[Raiden]> смотри новости на кубунте орг.  Как там появитяс , так 100-пудняк пришло
<[Raiden]> Стабильный выпуск проприетарного драйвера NVIDIA 331.20 с поддержкой EGL
<[Raiden]> Нвидия стала готова к вейланду быстрее меня
<Sergey_IT> ку
<[Raiden]> ку
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden],  qtcreator  теперь с qt5
<[Raiden]> надо было ожидать )
<Sergey_IT> я и ждал, теперь проги переделаю под 5-ку
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: и тебе привет
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у меня пока всё и с qt4 собираеться нормально
<[Raiden]> пр.
<tagezi> пилить можно будет начинать когда хотя бы половику прог в системе будет перепилено под него
<tagezi> а это: "а ну давай тестируй новое поделее" - лично меня как-то не прикалывает
<tagezi> они могут опять половину функций переделать на ходу
<tagezi> и придёться перепиливать потом с qt5 на qt5
<tagezi> Scrimmer: и тебя тудаже )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ой ты щас нарвёшься
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты зачем andrex'а напугал?
<Scrimmer> что б не расслаблялся
<tagezi> смотри как его колбасит теперь )
<Scrimmer> andrex: бойся
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а я не нарвусь.. финляндия детей до 14 лет только в сопровождении родителей пускает )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: тогда почему ты еще здесь ?
<Scrimmer> и вообще, 22:28, детское время кончилось, заполняй дневник и дуй спать
<tagezi> Scrimmer: заканчивай себя уговаривать )
<Scrimmer> хм, ну ладно, тогда видосики посмотрю
<Scrimmer> tagezi: слился
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, у меня эти проги уже 5 лет работают, и на 5-ке будут, куда они денутся
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе интересный обновлятор, сча  покажу
<Sergey_IT> пресс?
<Sergey_IT> как машины, старую под пресс и новую покупаешь
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1106/h_1383764194_2863640_b239bc8bb1.png
<[Raiden]> интеграция в плазму интересная, но тоже кривоватый.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: дело не в том, работают - не работают, естественно ты перепишишь под то чудо которое поставили и они будут работать
<tagezi> просто, как-бы не пришлось второй раз переписывать, как было между 4.1 и 4.2 , когда поменяли половину всего чего можно было поменять
<tagezi> может его забанить? ))
<[Raiden]> andrex: хватит скакать
<Scrimmer> tagezi: те лижбы забанить
<Scrimmer> меня тоже хотел ,когда я скакал из-за неисправности клиента
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, меня забанить? (
<AlexGluck> Всем ку
<AlexGluck> Кто в андройде разбирается? Есть русскоязычные маны по тому как там релизован звук?
<Scrimmer> andrex: да тя забанить надо
<shahid1> Ребят, подскажите, что за прога автоматически монтирует DVD?)
<tagezi> чоже так андрюху то колбасит?
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/post/201150/
<[Raiden]> @kban andrex  6800 Отдохни
<[Raiden]> не судьба, он оп
<tagezi> [Raiden]: артус умеет опов банить )
<[Raiden]> Да уж, я на себе как-то прочувствовал
<tagezi> блин, калигра флоу падает иногда.. так жалко.. удобная штука ведь
<[Raiden]> во
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> только вот он проснёться через пару часов, что ему делать? )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не подучилось или передумал? )
<[Raiden]> не получилось
<tagezi> ну фиг сним.. тут есть перцы которые всю ночь летают каждую минуту
<tagezi> причем наверное у андрея сеть просто логает, а они тира роутер настраивают
<tagezi> типа*
<tagezi> минут через 40 андрюха должен на работу прийти, увидет этот бестпередел и сам себя забанит )
<tagezi> andrex: тыдыщЪ
<andrex> да шо за жесть :D
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> andrex: флудер
<tagezi> andrex: с добрыйм устром )
<tagezi> andrex: всё, больше не будешь хулиганить? )
<andrex> нет
<andrex> всмысле, не небуду
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> чото сегодня ночью народу много на канале.. человек эдок на 7 )
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6373529/
<tagezi> эт чо за приколы с апачем?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-07
<andrex> ыыы)
<andrex> бубунта же) тама с зависимостями чертногу сломит)
<tagezi> да разрабам убунты нужно руки пообрывать и в ...
<tagezi> странно, на форуме во всю обсуждают убунту 14.04.. а у неё дава выхода альфы первой на 19 декабря заплонирован
<tagezi> чо это за образы на оф сайте? преальфа? )
<andrex> ну это 1310 тока 1404))
<tagezi> а чо её тестировать то?
<tagezi> она и так сейчас тестируеться во всю )
<tagezi> нужно будет сергея завтра подёргать, он вроде тоже поставил 14.04
<tagezi> ладно, пойду я спать, нафиг.. а то блин скоро уже будет рано )
<andrex> спать никогда не рано
<altunin> утра
<snql> утря линусятники
<rexonafix> :)
<andrex> привет, красноглазик
<snql> ой, спасибо за комплимент
<tagezi> красноглазять только те кто не умеет читать
<andrex> кчтате, меня забанили тока тут)
<andrex> злые вы(
<andrex> точнее попытались)
<rexonafix> гибридная графика intel+nvidia 640m, xubuntu 13.10. я в отчаянии, уже кажется всё по инструкции делал, гуглил
<rexonafix> [ 1145.663092] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) No devices detected.
<rexonafix> [ 1145.663219] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.
<rexonafix> при запуске приложения эта ошибка
<rexonafix> пытаюсь запустить через optirun
<snql> "боже сохрани, видеокарту мою спаси" 10 раз перед сном, и желательно "отче наш" 5 раз
<snql> должно заработать
<rexonafix> петросян
<l-ectrik> rexonafix: по какой инструкции?
<rexonafix> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=190100.0
<tagezi> andrex: кстати, это был райден )
<andrex> да знаю
<tagezi> вот его истинное лицо )
 * andrex думает отомстить...
<tagezi> andrex: да ты реально тут флудил скоими (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<andrex> дак я еще на 5 каналах флудил темже, и никто даже слова не сказал)
<tagezi> там наверное все спят )
<tagezi> всегда )
<andrex> на фриноде и бунту все спали ага)
<andrex> полторы тыщи человек спало)
<andrex> накаждом
<tagezi> ну, значит они просо тебя не замечали от собственной важности )
<andrex> вобщем, злые вы
<tagezi> сначало нужно было войс поставить? )
<andrex> заигнорить
<andrex> фифифи такими быть)
<andrex> тама не из-за своего чсв, а из-за того что мое чсв круче их)
<andrex> лан помчал я в гамазинку
<andrex> может разобьюсь по дороге в хлам, а то снег выпал а я резину не поменял, из-за, своего чсв
<tagezi> andrex: вот ты крендель )
<snql> я ролик не так давно смотрел
<snql> там говорили, что зима нибудет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> весь снег заготовили для сочи в феврале. так что в остальной россии сугробов не ждите
<tagezi> ин не в россии, он с Иркутске живёт )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Иркутск уже не Россия?
<tagezi> всем извесно, что россия заканчивается за мкадом, а дальше простираеться анамальная зона )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> за мкадом заканчивается царствие Московия
<tagezi> у тебя информация 12 века
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это у тебя старые данные, как уехал и базу не обновлял
<tagezi> что, в анамальной зоне теперь можно выжить не удевляя людей? )
<tagezi> у когонить гимп обновился до 2.8.8?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не смотри наменя, на 10.04 обновы уже почти не прилетают
<rexonafix> гибридная графика intel+nvidia 640m, xubuntu 13.10.
<rexonafix> [ 1145.663092] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) No devices detected.
<rexonafix> [ 1145.663219] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.
<rexonafix> пытаюсь запустить приложение черзе optirun
<tagezi> rexonafix: ты думаешь что за 45 минут появиться ещё одно хуату?
<andrex> tagezi, а Иркутск это другая страна))
<andrex> незнал)
<tagezi> andrex: это анамальная зона, я уже это уточнил )
<andrex> да видел
<rexonafix> мне кажется основная суть этого канала и заключается в помощи другим
<tagezi> rexonafix: да, это основная суть этого канала, и люди тут, по возможности помогают... и хорошобы, кроме придумывания сути каналам, читать их правила
<rexonafix> как раз то перед задаванием своего вопроса, я ознакомился с правилами.
<rexonafix> теперь укажите пункт, который я нарушил
<snql> if (channel["ubuntu-ru"].contains("[Raiden]")) ask.dumb.question(); else ask.dumb.holywar();
<andrex> rexonafix, http://askubuntu.com/questions/249038/optirun-glxgears-cannot-access-secondary-gpu-error-xorg-ee-no-devices-de
<tagezi> rexonafix: ну мне лично всёравно нарушил ты или нет
<andrex> да мне тоже :D
<rexonafix> тогда если вам всё равно, не вспоминайте про правила канала
<tagezi> ладно, но когда придёт злой оп нерастраивайся
<snql> а кто самый злой?
<andrex> да ничего он ненарушил
<andrex> райден
<tagezi> snql: да, райден сегодня андрея пытался забанить )
<snql> райден вообще душка
<andrex> ты его незнаеш
<snql> спойкойный человека
<andrex> такшто если пойдеш ним дружить на другой чан, тама будет райден и забаненый ты)
<tagezi> :D
<andrex> rexonafix, помогло? или еще не попробывал?
<andrex> или уснул...
<rexonafix> я по похожему мануалу делал, сейчас перепроверяю
<snql> райден все-равно душка
<snql> я вот не помню кого я оленем нахвад андрекса или артуса, а потом сидел в бане 2 месяца
<andrex> не неменя
<andrex> я всех разбаниваю в основном
<andrex> а за оленя тока войс или мут, если на кого то другого то бан, оскорбление посетителей :D
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/kO7aLC  "IT Crowd Series", сезон 4 эпизод 1
<andrex> да видел)
<andrex> я все сезоны пересмотрел :D
<snql> а что не так? )
<tagezi> стикер на компе
<andrex> бубунта
<snql> о точно )
<andrex> а тама хпиха стоит))
<tagezi> andrex: а я не смотрел вообще.. из сереалом только The Moomins
<tagezi> серии закончились на утубе.. нужно покупать остальные
<andrex> жесть
<alex_1>  amdrex, таже самая ошибка
<alex_1>  andrex, таже самая ошибка
<andrex> да понял
<alex_1> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/bumblebee
<alex_1> [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) No devices detected.
<alex_1> [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.
<alex_1> In this case, you will need to move the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf to somewhere else. Restart the bumblebeed daemon, and it should work. If you do need to change some features on Intel module, a workaround is to move your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<alex_1> что ты об этом думаешь?
<andrex> ну попробуй, у меня небыло никогда гибридной графики
<andrex> фз, че они тама намудрили
<andrex> яб ваще поискал в биосе может тама встроеная отрубаецо)
<alex_1> у меня всё работало, на этой же системе
<andrex> ну либо гдето в конфигах ошибка и ты её не видеш в упор, либо чето обновилось и теперь не работает)
<andrex> надо было бекапить)
<andrex> ппц, в магазине не поверили что мне 18)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я б тоже не поверил )
<andrex> права достаю у продавщици глаза на лоб
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а права ты на ебее купил и фотку наклеил
<andrex> хм, черд, чтож я раньше то недадумалсо)
<andrex> ненадобыло 5 лет спать в холоильнике(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот сразу видно что тебе нет 18 :)
<andrex> ладно, надо памперсы менять идти
<andrex> свои
<snql> :(
<andrex> злой пришел, самый злой, прячесо)
<snql> душка
<tagezi> SergeyIT: как 14.04?
<SergeyIT> нормально
<tagezi> или ты её на виртуалке юзаешь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уже есть чего щупать?
<SergeyIT> я виртуалкой не пользуюсь
<andrex> да не он экстремал, он сервер обновил)
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, говорят это таже 13.10 только с другой цыферкой
<SergeyIT> найти что щупать всегда найдется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: я так и говорил
<andrex> это я говорил)
<tagezi> не важно, я просто повторил, то что говорил другой )
<SergeyIT> а вы подеритесь )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот когда они начнут пакеты коверкать
<andrex> будет не чесно
<tagezi> нужно наверное скачать и глянуть, что там ваще есть
<SergeyIT> да рано еще
<tagezi> половина пакетов ещё не должна быть собрана
<tagezi> SergeyIT: сам себе поставил свежее ПО, а меня отговариваешь да? )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ты же потом бить меня будешь (
<tagezi> не, бить я буду Райдена, у него же кде
<andrex> фух, хоть меня никто бить небудет, у меня фз что)
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> фзlinux
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а какой ты мне дистр рекомендовал посмотреть?
<[Raiden]> Если бы я помнил )
<[Raiden]> деб базед или нет?
<tagezi> ну и ладно )
<Kyshtynbai> Кто-то прям щас есть на 13.10? Гляньте версию гномшелла в репах плз.
<[Raiden]> росу посмотри или арч
<[Raiden]> да что угодно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, не деб базед.. дебианподобные я все почти перещупал и систематизировал, там кроме дебиана самого, ещё пару интересных дистров, остальное перепилиная или недопилиная глючная убунту
<Kyshtynbai> Все они одинаковые. Ваще.
<[Raiden]> ну тогда арч попробуй. У них есть хавту по установке и описание команд для пакмана и аура. И в целом этого хватает что бы быстро наростить и сразу юзать
<Kyshtynbai> Только там деб, а там рпм, а там ибилды.
<[Raiden]> Говорят правда, что там обновки могут приносить проблемы.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: 3.8.4
<[Raiden]> И сам я 1 раз столкнулся с этим в арче. Пакман хотел 1 набор либ, а yaourt (утилитка для работы с ауром)  , другой.
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<[Raiden]> оформление дистра и небольшие изменения могут разный эффект вызывать ) И ещё  кроме текстовой устанвоки и других пакетов, арч отличается тем, что он роллинг релиз
<tagezi> [Raiden]: арч я уже пробовал, прикольная штука такая.. наверное чуть попозже ещё раз пощупаю.. когда в голове всё что узнал про него уложиться в картинку
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: попробуй венду)).
<[Raiden]> Ещё можешь попробовать посмотреть опенсусе и почитать про их билдсервис. Последнее в целом разработчику может быть интересно. Там всё проще чем на ланчпаде. Я даже там пару пакетов собрал потратив пол дня )
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: весной работал за ней, за семёркой, переплювался весь, убогая система для мелких морепродуктов
<Kyshtynbai> :) А что именно не понравилось?
<[Raiden]> Если говорить о кде, то можно ещё посмотреть Chakra project и PCLinuxOS , но там пакетная база маловата скорее всего. Особенн ов первом и если речь про гтк софт.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: да не удобный он.. всё не на своём месте, недонастраиваеться, странные образения в сеть постоянно непонятные, сам себя страшивает, постоянно что-то.. обновы грузит автоматом и перезагружаеться не спрашивая
<Kyshtynbai> ну, про последнее ты загнул)) это ж настроить можно.
<tagezi> особо последнее выбесило, посреди рабочего дня, пишу код, отвлёкся на телефон, слышу траляляля из компа, оборачиваюсь, а он зараза перезагружаеться
<andrex> tagezi, фзlinux
<tagezi> его в теории можно настроить, а на практике нет, если он захочет он перезагрузиться
<tagezi> админ наш бегал, к нему на сервак обновки пришли, хотя он говорил что он типа всё запретил
<[Raiden]> был ещё наш какой-то на основе генты. Тоже можно попробовать )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: угу, попробую последние три..
<andrex> это мелкософт паганый, задолбал уже, в каком фильме не посмотриш 8 вин везде мелькает, телик включиш таже шляпа даж в реламе, то 8 вин то ишак
<andrex> предсмертная огония чтоли началась
<tagezi> да, ты прав, нужно их поддерживать как можно..
<tagezi> а то не похристиански как-то )
<andrex> funtoo
 * tagezi достал матыгу и коварно улыбнулся
<andrex> вродь
<andrex> но поути гента
<tagezi> да, фунту есть такое )
<andrex> или калька вобщем один фиг
<andrex> ваще все что на генте оно ппц как похоже
<[Raiden]> Вот ещё 1 вариант установки дебиана, ест ьлайвы с кде и хфце http://aptosid.com/
<andrex> как нестранно
<[Raiden]> сам не ставил )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: посмотри сериал Мыслить как преступник. насмотришься на консоль )
<[Raiden]> ещё я из-за вашей фуфунты, вспомнил фудунту
<andrex> xD
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, аптосид реально не отличаеться от дебиана.. только они кричат что уних ролинг релиз и они на нестабиной ветке
<[Raiden]> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuduntu
<[Raiden]> ну в общем да
<andrex> pidora)
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> suse
<andrex> красношапку альт правда уг он)
<andrex> это про альт
<tagezi> альт мне не впёр как-то.. хотя это было лет... я даж не помню как давно
<[Raiden]> у сусеводов кстати есть типа нашего лтс, называется evergreen
<tagezi> всегда зелёный? )
<andrex> ыы солярку)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> fuf
<[Raiden]> yes
<tagezi> типа всегда не допиленый чуть чуть )
<tagezi> блин, советчики.. слаку нужно пощёпать
<[Raiden]> они наверное хотели сказать: вечномолодой
<andrex> ставь Solaris
<[Raiden]> 3 года поддерживается в общем
<andrex> inserno, qnx, frenzy
<tagezi> не, до соляриса я не дорос.. как и до модификаций фряхи.. слаб я
<andrex> последне бсд
<[Raiden]> так можно и оракл вспомнить. Кстати, в последнем релизе они включили бтрфс. Можно считать что эта фс добралась до продакшена
<tagezi> andrex: а дебиан на ядре фряхи? )
<andrex> s=f
<andrex> нет)
<andrex> я те nix системы предлагаю
<stasdizzi_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/t6c8ddpo4m6vh9z/%20%D0%B1%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%8B.jpg
<andrex> tagezi, короче, LFS. все точка
<tagezi> stasdizzi_: у О юбочка длиновата )
<stasdizzi_> )))
<[Raiden]> http://bolgenos.ru/
<andrex> где експлорер надо было ишака рисовать
<stasdizzi_> IE  красава конечно)))
<andrex> PhantomOS, reaktos,  L4Ka Pistachio, Minix, L4-Linux, и windows zver втуже степь к большеносу)
<andrex> tagezi, пробуй))
<andrex> миникс не тот миникс который был когдато)
<andrex> а РусОС еще
<tagezi> саветчики )
<andrex> о*
<andrex> И Горлову привет передавай))
<tagezi> andrex: )
<[Raiden]> Для постоянно используемого компа, такие сюрпризы возможно лишнее
<[Raiden]> archlinux.org.ru/forum/topic/12188/
<[Raiden]> С другой стороны написали как с этим бороться
<andrex> ну в генте и похлеще бывает)
<andrex> типа, ой мы обновили тото и из-за этого у вас половина девайсов может отвалицо нафиг) извините
<tagezi> andrex: солярис я не буду ставить.. он буржуйский
<[Raiden]> http://www.astra-linux.com/ - на основе дебиана
<[Raiden]> я давно говорил что нацос надо на дебиане делать
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ну очередная балген ОС только зарегистрированая в фсб
<andrex> линупс они не могут сертифицировать ибо часто меняется все)
<andrex> я даже гдето видел письмо
<andrex> то есть, пакеты обовились и уже все нелегальная)
<andrex> хотя юзать можно
<tagezi> они могут сертифицировать, обновления можно оговорить отдельно, и поставить условия
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не нелегальная а несертифицированная
<tagezi> винда же обновляеться.. в том числе и безопасность
<andrex> тама прям было написано не легальная)
<[Raiden]> ну да,  можно сделать некий кэш из обновлений котоырй будет проверяться правильными людьми.
<[Raiden]> всеравно же миллионы выделены. Если по уму, хватит на много лет обновлений и оплаты специалистов
<tagezi> просто мс платит на лево и на право
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они еще как то антивирь могут сертифицировать, а к нему чуть ли не ежечасно обновы есть
<andrex> тока смысл, сообщества уже сами проверяют, да и открытый код тама любой кодер может проверить)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> много ты знаешь кодеров которые хотя бы ядро проверили. или один драйвер?
<tagezi> да ладно вам, батька сказол что винда СПО, и точка, все перешли на СПО
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: Ну, если ты будешь работать в фсб и это будет твоей работой, то почему бы не проверить )
<[Raiden]> Я думаю в нашем отечестве есть программисты хорошего уровня. Котоыре могут аудит кода провести
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у нас хорошие програмисты есть, только это никому не нужно
<[Raiden]> По крайней мере какие-то очевидные бэкдоры и т.д. вполне могут найти )
<tagezi> темболее безопасникам
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: СПО напирает что ради фана сообщество все проверило. а ты говоришь за зарплату
<[Raiden]> ну для того что бы смотреть дома ютуб, оно возможно достаточн опроверено ) А такие структуры как фсб должны проверять по любому. На сколько я знаю даже винда проверяется
<tagezi> эм.. ну в теории да, виновс предоставляет фсб исходники
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как думаешь, такие структуры как ФСБ проверяли планшет и телефон бывшего нашего президента?
<tagezi> только никто не проверяет каждое обновление, и даже не проверяют, те ли это исходники
<[Raiden]> да кто его знает.
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/XuyTDi
<[Raiden]> чтоэто за убийца глаз?
<[Raiden]> кстати да, мы забыли про слакваре
<andrex> вырвиглаз linux
<tagezi> =) это вы забыли
<tagezi> а я в вашем словесном .. эм.. водопаде, вспомнил про него, и решил поюзать )
<tagezi> в одно время с дебианом всётаки был сделан )
<andrex> и у них боее консервативная политика помоему, даже чем удебиана)
<andrex> тама такие древние пакеты
<[Raiden]> http://alien.slackbook.org/blog/kde-4-11-3-ready-for-install/
<[Raiden]> а у нас вроде не собрано ещё
<tagezi> поставим увидим ) uname пока везде работал )
<andrex> ну судя викив 14 GCC 4.7.1, Linux 3.2.29, X11 от X.Org 1.12.3, KDE 4.8.5
<andrex> по вики
<andrex> тухлятинкой пахнет
<andrex> хотя у меня не лучше(
<tagezi> ну, вариантов то не много: либо свежее и глюкавое, либо стабильное и старое
<tagezi> Слак ржачный ))) из истории: Со временем Патрик добавил в Slackware новые вещи: программу установки с дружественным интерфейсом, основанным на системе меню, а также понятие управления пакетами, которое позволяет пользователям легко выполнять в своей
<tagezi> системе добавление, удаление или обновление пакетов с программным обеспечением.
<tagezi> http://www.slackware.ru/mediawiki/images/4/4a/1.png
<tagezi> начало установки )
<[Raiden]> Патрик остался гиком из 90-х , как и его дистр.
<tagezi> короче, псевдографика начинаеться только после того как ты осилил расчетить диски )
<tagezi> расчертить*
<[Raiden]> На канале убунты говорят не торопиться, будет .3 ) Мне немного нехватает английского , что бы сказать им, что это и ежу понятно и что я просто хотел намекнуть , что получать в деньрелиза было бы приятней )
<[Raiden]> кубунты т.е.
<tagezi> ну, на форуме говорят ночью прилетела уже
<tagezi> правда не знаю в оф репы или нет..
<tagezi> у меня пока нет минора
<Scrimmer> tagezi: опять ты
<tagezi> блин, что-то у меня слаковские двд не пашут, говорят ядро я не то выбрал для системы своей
<[Raiden]> хорошее начало
<tagezi> ну, славо богу не: "введине ключи для компиляции ядра"... "Неугадали )"
<SergeyIT> bazhang, кончай прыгать
<andrex> SergeyIT, не ругай его)
<andrex> у него просто сломалсо клиент)
<SergeyIT> выбросить и купить новый
<JohnDoe_71Rus> купить клиент для линуха?
<andrex> SergeyIT, злой ты
<andrex> ыы
<tagezi> andrex: ты зачем серёгу обидел? >:(
<andrex> пузкай базханга не бьет
<andrex> ппц, кто то обновлял винду от версии к версии и удачно, вот попробывали они её поюзать лет 10ть а потом обновили)
<[Raiden]> было видео где обновляю тна каждую версию и потом запускают риверси о тпервой
<[Raiden]> там правда были чистые версии
<andrex> вово, а тут уже ломалась переломалась и костылей 100 штук чтоб работала ибо сносить нельзя иначе ппц сертификатам подписям и прогам последних так ваще нет в дистрах у мну)
<andrex> и еще 40 гигов свободного места осталось жесть)
<andrex> правда было ваще 7
<andrex> какже всетаки простая бухгалтерия может загадить систему...
<tagezi> непомук иногда по какимто своим причинам непонятным блокирует ntfs разделы
<tagezi> на них нифига не сделать, хотя вроде всё говорит что можно копировать, удалять, записывать...
<tagezi> лечиться убийсвом этого монтсра в процеса )
<tagezi> х*
<[Raiden]> кажется вчера тоже кто-то ругался что не может писать на нтфс.
<[Raiden]> не помню кто
<tagezi> не, не лечиться, всёравно переглючивает его
<l-ectrik> tagezi: в слове лечиться мягкий знак точно или нет? А то фраза-то почти меняется))
<tagezi> да, я его где только можно и нельзя ставлю..
<tagezi> фик знает что такое, пол года назад начался этот каламбур.. нужно завязывать с писанием, наверное
<l-ectrik> tagezi: значит подзабыл правила ;-)
<tagezi> l-ectrik: не, правила помню.. когда перечитываю понимаю что лажу пишу, но позняк.. ентер уже нажат )
<tagezi> нужно медленнее писать что бы проверять что настрочил
<l-ectrik> Ну да, бывает. В какой-то изи соц. сетей читал поговорку - семь раз проверь,  один отправь
<[Raiden]> изи
<tagezi> да все ошибаются когда в чате пишут, я ещё не видел людей которые пишут буз ошибок.. и, в принципе, если человек не поправляеться, то их и не замечаю, глаз привык быстро читать.. но иногда очитывается )
<l-ectrik> Ну да, сам косячу))
<tagezi> у=е и мягкий знак опять лишний )
<l-ectrik> просто старый мульт вспомнился про запятую
<l-ectrik> казнить нельзя, помиловать
<tagezi> короче, я пока не уверен, но проблема с ntfs - это проблема предыдущего извлечения диска, вернее не правельного извлечения
<tagezi> повреждаеться файловая система, и частично становиться не доступной
<l-ectrik> вот по поводу извлечения - такая же и уменя была ерунда
<tagezi> и получаеться бред: ls показывает что всё зашибись, "делай со мной что хош" .. а по факту половина работает половина нет
<[Raiden]> может проблема с нтфс не связана с непомуком?
<[Raiden]> и ещё, у тебя в дуалбуте нету ви8х?
<l-ectrik> http://goo.gl/7w1IBG
<tagezi> не, у меня в дуалбуде есть вин7 который я включал месяца 2-3 назад
<tagezi> и диск съёмный
<l-ectrik> Возможно непомук и не причем. У меня ситуация была с флэшкой нтфс, нажал "извлечь" , всплыло, что можно, я и дернул, а диодик еще моргал в ней
<l-ectrik> потом, когда в другой комп вставил, флэшка пустая была((
<tagezi> ну, непому реально не причем, скорее всего, просто он почемуто начинает диск проверять, хотя в настройках стоит что не нужно
 * snql демонстративно зевнул
<Sergey_IT> только воздух не порти (
<andrex> xD
<snql> легендарного банхамера райдена на вас троллей нету
 * andrex кинул кирпичем в snql
<andrex> тсс
<snql> больно, <censored>
 * snql танцует и повизгивает
 * andrex ударил лопатой snql
<andrex> кричи шопотом
<snql> это все потому что я на винде? :(
<andrex> это за тролей)
<andrex> и за то что зеваеш
<andrex> за винду мне еще инстркумент не приготовили) в разработке он
<snql> я не виноват, это все компилятор
<andrex> а ну ладно тогда:D
<Sergey_IT> snql, закрой винду, а то дух нехороший (
<snql> карма?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: одну прогу собрал на qt5, строк 7 изменил, и штук 15 инклюдов
<snql> ааа любимая убунта
<snql> душа поет
<Sergey_IT> то то же )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38366 плейер для гнома
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, уговорил, можно попробовать будет, заодно сравнить как оно ресурсы будет жрать
<Sergey_IT> я не уговариваю
<Sergey_IT> констатирую, но прогу не проверял, надо БД, tvtime... а это на работе
<tagezi> да, я как-нибудь на досуге тоже перепишу на qt5, может адже qml попробую..но думаю что это как с кде программирование, много бесмысленной писанины
<tagezi> чайник который не умеет программыровать, будет легко создавать сви поделия, даже не задумываясь чего это стоит, но работать будет так же криво как и его мозг
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, в программировании нет бессмысленной писанины - каждый бит имеет свое значение, главное правильно их раставить
<[Raiden]> http://fototelegraf.ru/?p=203039
<[Raiden]> http://fototelegraf.ru/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/luchshie-fotografii-1.jpg
<snql> [Raiden] << выглядит как плейер под виндоус
<snql> без колхозного тюнинга
<snql> а Linux-libre сделали, чтобы столлман не плакал?
<tagezi> snql: а что тебе не нравиться СПО?
<snql> ругать некого
<Sergey_IT> как некого? Себя, что вляпался
<tagezi> да, что тупой и не можешь допилить до ума )
<tagezi> забыл выучить си.. api ядра и всё такое )
<Sergey_IT> сидел бы на вин и не мучался
<snql> не могу я на вин, там обои надоели
<Sergey_IT> малевича поставь
<snql> это что?
<tagezi> блин, точно, сидел бы на винде
<snql> linux-headers-3.12.0-031200-generic зависит от linux-headers-3.12.0-031200, однако: Пакет linux-headers-3.12.0-031200 не установлен.
<snql> ну, чтобы быть президентом, у вас должен быть опыт президенства не менее 5 лет, я так понимаю
<tagezi> зачем тебе 3.12?
<snql> обои новые хочу
<tagezi> понял.. говноблогеров обчитался.. ну ладно
<Sergey_IT> или чего съел
<snql> хД
<snql> опасно, xorg поломался
<snql> так вот 3.10 как бы установилось, но перед этим сломало хсерв и пришлось его переустанавливать, а потом еще нерабочие дрова на видео и вафлю, в общем к счастью уже в прошлом. нельзя так просто взять и заработать
<snql> 3.12* оО
<[Raiden]> За 4 дня проката российский фильм «Сталинград» собрал в Китае более 8 миллионов долларов, сообщает сайт Twitch. Сейчас картина лидирует в китайском прокате и обогнала такие фильмы, как «Монстры на каникулах» и «Росомаха».
<tagezi> да, китайцы всешда любили позосче )
<[Raiden]> Они любят наши филмьы про вов. Если не знаешь, есть сериал А зори здесь тихие отснятый с нашими актёрами
<[Raiden]> китайцами
<[Raiden]> МОжет быть потому, что вов и х тоже коснулось и по китаю стоят штук 70 памятников нашим солдатам
<[Raiden]> и ещё , наверное голливуд уже всем надоел )
<tagezi> я думаю чо доче на новый год подарить.. китайцы меня мало волнуют
<[Raiden]> ясно
<tagezi> блин, нашёл свитер красивый
<snql> с оленями? :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> http://feminastyle.ru/fid/ZmlsZToxMDY2Mzc5Ly8/foto.jpg
<[Raiden]> а сколько лет?
<tagezi> 12
<tagezi> блин, но там на 4,5 тысячи пряжи.. и хрен я такой свяжу (
<tagezi> покрайне мере до нового году не успею.. он через рукав вяжется
<[Raiden]> это уже можно девайсы типа планшета дарить или интерактивную игрушку )
<[Raiden]> хотя свитер полезней )
<tagezi> у неё уже есть электронная книга и ноутбук, которыми её мама пользуеться
<tagezi> так что лучше свитер, он на маму не налезет, а носки она мои всю зиму прошлую таскала не снимая
<tagezi> межет ей действительно с оленями?
<[Raiden]> http://cs1.livemaster.ru/foto/large/4ff9659473-odezhda-sviter-dlya-devochki-oleni-s-uzorami-n7341.jpg
<[Raiden]> с гуглокартинок
<[Raiden]> http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/1124117232/S-L-2013-autumn-winter-font-b-deer-b-font-pattern-Long-sleeve-Pullover-font-b.jpg
<snql> :)))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> дане.. с оленями нужно идти в магазин и покупать пряжу специально выкрашенную
<tagezi> эти в 2 нити вяжуться, они не ноские получаються из-за этого и тяжелые
<tagezi> либо нужно вязать в два слоя, но тогда это почти дублёнка будет )
<Kyshtynbai> ты в пошивочном чтоль подрабатывал) откуда такие знания))?
<tagezi> не, я просто походник, с детства вяжу для себя всякие штуки.. ну.. иногда просто по приколу что-чтонибудь для себя
<tagezi> для друзей )
<Kyshtynbai> Куль!
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/117986073065899301244/posts/KycWrEG2Ut2
<tagezi> во.. это жена просила как-то садфетку .. )
<tagezi> л*
<tagezi> не, больше я ничего не выкладывал, похожу..
<tagezi> и ваще
 * tagezi домохозяйка )
<snql> очень полезный скилл
<[Raiden]> Смешные коменты про федору
<[Raiden]> >За десять лет избавиться от слова «Горе» в названии - достижение.
<[Raiden]> Все равно шляпа.
<andrex> ууф, наулце бодряк)
<andrex> ну да
<tagezi> andrex: тебе чо не спиться  то?
<tagezi> пол 8 на улице
<andrex> да проснулсо уже
<tagezi> и на работу прибежал
<andrex> данунафих)
<tagezi> http://g.co/doodle/7pnbv5
<tagezi> http://g.co/doodle/327fh2
<tagezi> гкгл новую игрулькусделал )
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V илиhttp://goo.gl/NWGM Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/Jf9jfy
<tagezi> andrex: а в линухе разве есть время создания файла?
<[Raiden]> да
<tagezi> в посиксе же этого нет
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а как определить время создания?
<[Raiden]> m - modify
<[Raiden]>     a - access
<[Raiden]>     c - change (metadata)
<[Raiden]> это есть
<tagezi> где? )
<[Raiden]> да, похоже я погорячился, неут времени создания отдельно
<[Raiden]> ls -l --time=ctime
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-08
<[Raiden]> время смены прав может совпадать с датой создания
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> что значит может? )
<tagezi> FileDateTime - Возвращает строку, которая содержит дату и время создания или последнего изменения файла.
<[Raiden]> значит что можно сделать човн или чмод и тогда не будет
<tagezi> но я получаю только дату изменения
<tagezi> эм.. или же стоит, блин... ЛО пишут укурки какие-то (
<[Raiden]> я тут аптосид поставил и обновил с репов сида, там у них вообще 4.10.5 ещё.
<[Raiden]> установщик смешной, раскладка только русская вышла и я не смог зайти сразу в ос
<tagezi> ну сид же, он стабильный
<tagezi> если ты хочешь свежее то тест ставь
<tagezi> он тоже получаеться приятнее по работе чем убунта, но корявее по виду
<[Raiden]> может потом поэксперементирую с гибридами в виртуалке
<tagezi> мне не очень интересны дебы сейчас вообще.. я как-то наелся ими
<tagezi> убунту вроде работает.. глючит, но работает, ну и слава богу.. остальное я гоняю в виртуалке, если что понравиться особо сильно и будет не особо напрягать с работой я поеняю
<tagezi> наверное ) если 14.04 будет такаяже глюкавая
<tagezi> блин, в ЛО придумали динамическое создание переменных.. всмысле их имён
<tagezi> даже МС до такого уродства не додумался вроде
<tagezi> хотя я не очень сильно погружался в VB for Excel
<tagezi> может там тоже это есть
<[Raiden]> хехе, я кажись при обновлении не туда на версию посмотреть 4.11.3 там уже и ядро уже 3.12
<[Raiden]> правда ядро с пометкой аптосид, не дебиановская сборка
<tagezi> у них меню там поправлено или такоеже кривое как в дебиане?
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1108/h_1383869827_1992491_9cb887baa1.png
<[Raiden]> меню пуск?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> пуск/приложения
<tagezi> у дебиана там есть отдельный пункт - дебиан, и в нём повторяеться всё меню
<[Raiden]> подменю дебиан нету
<[Raiden]> но возможно это уже в дебиане пофикшено
<tagezi> додумались допилить до человеческого вида? ))
<tagezi> лан, потом поставлю гляну
<tagezi> что за зверь такой этот аптосид
<[Raiden]> ну такое же как в кубунте по списку приложений
<[Raiden]> набор немного другой
<tagezi> у низ мп3 и флеша нет по умолчанию
<tagezi> да?
<[Raiden]> не знаю пока, может быть
<tagezi> ты чего не пробрасываешь инет с виртуалкой?
<[Raiden]> он там есть, я просто флэш не думал ещё смотреть
<[Raiden]> странно ,  куча пакетов 4.10.5 похоже версия замененеа , а 99% кде старое
<tagezi> aptitude full-upgrade
<tagezi> хотя они могут по пакету менять, кто им мешает?
<[Raiden]> похоже да, частично поменяли. 2-3 пакета
<tagezi> ну, они же обещали современную и стабильную )
<[Raiden]> это да, возможно их вариан тстабильней. Н оя пока остануюсь на убунте, скорее всего.
<[Raiden]> всё спать )
<tarokinoe> Здорово! Посоны посоветуйте плиз. Есть 3 компутерных класса, хочу зарядить на все компы линух. Есть какое нить решение по централизованному конфигурированию всех машин, типа Групповых политик Active Directory?
<andrex> openldap
<andrex> !ldap
<ubuntuhelp> LDAP - Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. Больше информации и инструкции по установке: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<tagezi> дня всем)
<aleksei`> всем ку
<tagezi> ку
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<aleksei`> обновился до 13.10, сижу и радуюсь ))
<Kyshtynbai> Щас заглючит).
<aleksei`> сплюнь ))
<Kyshtynbai> тьфу).
<aleksei`> сейчас аккуратно буду тестить )
<tagezi> aleksei`: у тебя юнити?
<aleksei`> агась
<aleksei`> текс, слетел minidlna пока что
<JohnDoe_71Rus> раскладку починили?
<aleksei`> а что с ней не так было?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> говорят поломали
<aleksei`> да нет
<aleksei`> в целом пока всё классно, наутилус ваще улёт новый
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38373
<tagezi> aleksei`: она буковки переключает, твоя раскладка?
<aleksei`> ну да
<aleksei`> как и было
<snql> утря
<aleksei`> ку
<tagezi> ку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: из 2 мышей одна не радует. быстро батарейки ест. несмотря на то что их 2
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: у жены мышка от мс. батарейки ест примерно 2 месяца штуку.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот которая кубастая, на 2 батарейках. за неделю садит. а плоская пока на одной на 3-ю неделю пошла
<JohnDoe_71Rus> использую почти одинаково, плоскую на работе, кубастую дома
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на работе даже наверно больше пробегает
<tagezi> а я походил по магазинам, и понял что пока буду мучаться с этой мышой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> отчего так?
<tagezi> да я что-то не могу найти нормальную замену, в руке не удобно лежит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ну да.
<tagezi> у меня ноут, если критично нужно прямо сейчас есть тач
<tagezi> который по умолчанию кучу жестов понимает, кстати.. так что глюк не особо критичен, просто раздражающь.. а запястье болеть будет если не удобная мыша
<SergeyIT> tagezi, сделай сам
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты спал наверное ночью.. у меня до нового года "сделай сам" по самое небалуйся )
<SergeyIT> одной больше, одной меньше - делов то )
<snql> .
<Sergey_IT> ..
<snql> .--. .-. .. .-- . -
<[Raiden]> забавно, но баян наверное http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38373
<tagezi> ну, да..
<tagezi> но все ка-то модчат, обдумывают наверное произошедшее )
<tagezi> л*
<tagezi> слак 14.1 поставил.. он обещали граб.. остался пока лило
<tagezi> ядро 3.10*
<tagezi> а кеды 4.10.5
<tagezi> так что жить можно более даже чем )
<[Raiden]> да, в целом 4.10.5 неплохой вариант
<[Raiden]> а в аптосиде \сиде смешно как-то всётаки.  пакет зачем-то отображающий версию сделали от 4.11.3
<[Raiden]> мне кажется это не хорошо )
<SKonst> [Raiden], потсоны всё правильно делают
<[Raiden]> SKonst: и обосновать могут?
<SKonst> [Raiden], >серьёзные нарушения конфиденциальности пользователей Ubuntu.
<SKonst> я считаю, что тут обосновывать нечего. и так всё понятно
<[Raiden]> А для тех кому непонятно?
<[Raiden]> SKonst: а.. Ты влез в разговор про версию кде
<[Raiden]> я подумал ты про сид
<SKonst> [Raiden], я про http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38373
<SKonst> [Raiden], sid как-то не юзаю )
<[Raiden]> SKonst: а какие потсоны-то? авторы сайта или каноникал?
<[Raiden]> )
<SKonst> [Raiden], авторы конечно
<[Raiden]> ок )
<aleksei`> мде, а вот рекурсивное изменение прав доступа в 13.10 работает как-то криво совсем ...
<[Raiden]> это как?
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/2013/11/07/123322/
<aleksei`> это нано-тату )))
<aleksei`> только тут аккумулятор упоминается, а я читал где-то что вообще от фрикций вибрации на коже заряжаться должна ))
<Sergey_IT> andrex: в заголовке ссылка на хелп - глянь вот
<Sergey_IT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=229459.0
<Sergey_IT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=231681.0
<aleksei`> блин
<aleksei`> да чтож такое, chmod -R 777 /path/... не меняет права доступа
<Sergey_IT> а надо?
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: 1. на какой фс, 2. ты владелец файлов?
<aleksei`> [Raiden], да, я владелец, фс ext4, всё путём должно быть
<[Raiden]> советую тогда проверить фс омонтировав или с лайва
<[Raiden]> отмо*
<aleksei`> да проверил уже
<aleksei`> грешу что это всё таки в 13.10 не так что-то
<[Raiden]> Я не встречал
<[Raiden]> у меня правда рут , хом и лока на бтрфс
<aleksei`> ну просто с 12.04 обновился
<[Raiden]> локал*
<aleksei`> там всё работало
<aleksei`> а сейчас тупо слтели права доступа и ДЛНА не может работать нормально с директорией
<[Raiden]> покажи права на папку , ls -l
<aleksei`> гЫ, цитирую : итого 0
<[Raiden]> набери из папки выше
<[Raiden]> или ls -l ..
<andrex> Sergey_IT, я поменять не могу, нужно когото из администрации форума или вон артуса пни
<aleksei`> drwx------ 1 aleksei aleksei 0 нояб.
<aleksei`> кстати надо попробовать в графическом режиме поменять ))
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: попробуй чмоду указать ещё ключик -v , может напишет чего
<aleksei`> я вот думаю что мож я зря рекурсивно жделать пытаюсь
<aleksei`> *делать
<[Raiden]> ну, рекурсиво можно
<aleksei`> нет блин, всё равно не меняет, зараза ))
<[Raiden]> с v пишет чего?
<aleksei`> права доступа «/home/aleksei/Downloads» оставлены в виде 0000 (rwxrwxrwx)
<aleksei`> ,fu rfrjq-nj
<[Raiden]> опции монтирования ещё стоит глянуть
<aleksei`> баг какой-то
<[Raiden]> mount |grep home
<aleksei`> /dev/sdb6 on /home type ext4 (rw)
<[Raiden]> не густо, по идее всё ок )
<aleksei`> ну так я проверял уже ))
<[Raiden]> /me злорадствует сидя на бтрфс
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> остаётся  ещё в гугле или на форуме поискать похожую проблему.
<[Raiden]> возможно ты не первый.
<aleksei`> да тихо пока что на просторах сетевых ))
<aleksei`> в основном попадаются темы где руки кривые
<[Raiden]> оффтопну, ибо класно, в развороте есть русское описание http://vimeo.com/78514936
<aleksei`> ясно, это баг был, перебил раздел и всё ок стало
<aleksei`> похерил правда все фильмы, но эт не беда ))
<Sergey_IT> artus: андрекс сказал тебя пнуть по поводу ошибок
<aleksei`> http://rus.apollo.lv/novosti/v-magazine-apple-vzorvalsya-ipad-air-vedetsya-evakuatsiya/620907?utm_source=filebase&utm_campaign=news&utm_medium=newsbox
<aleksei`> бывает и так ))
<andrex> [Raiden], тыж стоиш в ирц операторах на форуме?
<andrex> поменял бы ужо))
<tagezi> да ему влом
<andrex> ну воть
<tagezi> он даже матерщиников не кикает, а ты про правила поменять
<andrex> ну это как бы на усмотрение самих опов
<andrex> хочет кикакет не хочет не кикает
<andrex> артус уснул походу))
<[Raiden]> поменял что?
<andrex> поменять
<andrex> ссылки на логи в правилах
<andrex> а то тем уже расплодилось
<andrex> что не работают они
<[Raiden]> Я даже не знаю где лежат правила, все вопросы к артусу )
<Sergey_IT> бардак!
<[Raiden]> или кто там ещё живой
<andrex> http://goo.gl/ef85w
<andrex> тут
<andrex> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<Sergey_IT> да надо, чтобы кто-нибудь из операторов в теме модеру пожаловался (а то я такое напишу...)
<Sergey_IT> andrex, новичкам еще сюда попасть надо )
<[Raiden]> живые ссылки есть?
<[Raiden]> Да и что тут в логах читать
<andrex> выше дал
<andrex> а вдруг
<andrex> всетаки некоторым они понадолисиь и ненашлись)
<andrex> темы то создают гады
<[Raiden]> Эта страница только для чтения. Вы можете посмотреть исходный текст, но не можете его изменить. Сообщите администратору, если считаете, что это неправильно.
<[Raiden]> отбой
<andrex> хм значит ты не можеш
<andrex> тоже
<andrex> жесть
<tagezi> сообщи администратору, пусть меняет тогда )
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> а то ваще, сделали так что и опер на канале не может убрать ошибки
<andrex> да просто человеческий фактор по идее могут но те кому дали права
<Sergey_IT> а поиск гугла в логах работает )
<tagezi> тоесть если я на канале обматерю гугл, он от этом узнает? )
<[Raiden]> и анб с цру
<tagezi> и бан от цру? )
<andrex> из пистолета
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а тебе гугл в поиске ссылки на логи не дает? Или ты ничего не ищешь?
<andrex> а че тама искать)
<andrex> Sergey_IT, пожалуйся модеру, напиши просто бардак!
<andrex> это будет, самое точное пояснение ситуации на ресурсах сообщества)
<[Raiden]> Нужен ещё 1 оп , которому интересно управлять этим бардаком )
<andrex> да нада маламуту написать или агафонычу, пускай разгребают
<andrex> хотя у них своих проблем хватает
<andrex> тут уже не оп нужен а нафоруме нормальная комманда а не куча пофигистов
<snql> я могу баны раздавать направо и налево за любую мелочь %:)
<snql> могу даже скрипт написать, который будет случайного человека банить
<andrex> потом грин тя будет случайно расчленять)
<snql> а кто такой грин? :)
<andrex> Фаундер
<andrex> тот чье имя нельзя называть)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть для linux почтовые клиенты для работы с флешки, типа http://www.poppeeper.com/ http://avt-lab.ru/thebee.htm
<JohnDoe_71Rus> маленький бинарник с гуем и файл с настройками.
<tagezi> на qt5 можно накидать, с либами вебкид... и прямо в код настройки и зашить )
<andrex> есть наверно, либо можно самому склепать исходников куча
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут из готового гита собрать проблема, а вы "самому накидать"
<tagezi> а чо из исходниковне получаеться?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не всегда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то чего нить не находит, то варнинги с ошибками
<[Raiden]> может подойдёт вариант без почтовика и флэшки?
<[Raiden]> используй браузер
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> или мобильник
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это надо пароли с логинами помнить.
<andrex> генеально ватсон)
<tagezi> ну, найди что нравиться в исходниках, а а там посмотричто там сыпиться )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а тут настроил, и не давай флешку никому
<andrex> синхронизация нафига тогда?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну так на флешку просто текстовый файл с логинами паролями подожи )
<tagezi> и нидавай никому )
<[Raiden]> у меня кстати на телефоне стоит keepassx для дройда. И соотв на десктопе тоже.
<[Raiden]> В итоге я их помню
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где телодвижений больше: копировать из файлика и в браузер вставлять или запустить прожку и нажать проверить )
<tagezi> а я просто помню пароли.. их всего-то.. штук 20
<andrex> а я просто помню) я ваще удевляюсь как я неначал забывать пароли еще)
<[Raiden]> моё дело предложить )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну смотря какие пароли
<[Raiden]> есть ещё 3 варинат. Носить не флешку, а вифи адаптер.  Шарить на нег оинет и читать почту на телефоне
<[Raiden]> иант*
<andrex> ну какието такие HjKJ7&%^79GUOUHgv9YVI
<tagezi> 21 символ, да.. ничего
<[Raiden]> сорок тысяч обезьян...
<[Raiden]> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: сегодня вроде как собрал андроид для кубика2. два месяца убивалась сборка, из-за нехватки памяти. и в логах билда чисто было
<tagezi> я ваще не понимаю андройд )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати 256 или 512 битный ключ это надо 512 символов набивать? :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: это как линукс но в своей песочнице
<tagezi> это как убунта, только меньше может и больше тормозит )
<andrex> нет
<[Raiden]> скоере наоборот
<andrex> 1 символ 8 бит)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: ну так 512 символов то круче
<andrex> ну набирай хоть 4096
<[Raiden]> предложение текстом с пробелами интересн насколько возможно сломать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: логиниться замучаешься
<[Raiden]> или через сколько?
<[Raiden]> скажем из 7 слов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: главное не очепятываться пока набираешь
<andrex> завистит каким методом зашифоровано, если метод простой то за часик
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: есть у меня кубибоард2 и ТВ трубчатый а usb клавиатуры нет. так что дроид в данном случае лучше
<tagezi> а я вот поставил слаку и понял, что я нифига в линуксах не понимаю
<andrex> ну ты хоть понял)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, счастливый, что то понял
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, Агафонов проснулся )
<Sergey_IT> я написал им про бардак )
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V илиhttp://goo.gl/NWGM Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/Jf9jfy
<tagezi> да агафонов уже не в теме что где тварится..
 * tagezi понял всё
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> Началось бета-тестирование KDE 4.12
<Sergey_IT> мне  qt5  хватает
<Sergey_IT> и 14.04
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> юнити некст на кюти на хватает
<only_you> и гткашечку в топку
<only_you> </trollmode>
<Sergey_IT> скоро будет
<tagezi> нити в топку )
<tagezi> в месте с косманавтом )
<tagezi> ю*
<Sergey_IT> ну так будет qunity или еще что, какая разница
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: зато мы угольные электростанции сможем поменять на космонавтоюнитийные..
<tagezi> возобновляемая энергия, всётаки )
<Sergey_IT> мы скоро у костра греться будем, если так дальше пойдет
<only_you> ну не знаю.. нвидия не плохо греет
<[Green]> кто называл мое имя всуе?
<tagezi> с добрым утром )
<[Green]> привет
<Sergey_IT> опы опов обсуждали
<tagezi> да сколько не обсуждай, всёравно ничего не изменится )
<andrex> [Green], дарофф
 * andrex ушел дремать
<tagezi> [Green]: тут ещё?
<tagezi> так, не поправил...
<tagezi> [Green]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=229459.0 правила нужно поправить, ссылки там битые
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а ты чо спишь? =) опять всех пропустили.. теперь пока грин с агафоновым опять не проснуться, фиг кто правила поправит
<andrex> дак он не спит)
<tagezi> andrex: а ты чо не спишь? тебе уже вставать через час? )
<andrex> а серавно отдыхаю)
<tagezi> ладно, я спать.. мне через 6 часов подьём и за руль, рулилкой баранить
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-09
<tagezi> утро всем
<tagezi> лан, до встречи =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему то сразу не зашел на канал
<andrex> бывает
<aleksei`> всем ку
<_d4vid> ky..
<aleksei`> привет
<Scrimmer> доров всем
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет
<[Raiden]> арч хотел посмотреть. паникует в вмваре
<[Raiden]> нихрена себе хавту https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installing_Arch_Linux_in_VMware#Drivers_included_in_the_Linux_kernel
<[Raiden]> уж лучше не смотреть )
<tagezi> посмотри его в vb там нормально всё запускаеться
<[Raiden]> у меня он там тоже паниковал раньше и лень сча ставить вб
<tagezi> я ваще не парюсь смотрю в боксе.. хотя конечно нужн ещё какуенибудь вирт машину освоить
<[Raiden]> может попробую на неделе...
<tagezi> я недели 2 назал ставил, никаких паник не было.. странно.. я даже вроде там крысу очень удачно запустил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: vm ware server вроде была бесплатная. кое в чем лучше бокса
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да я знаю.. просто руки не дойдут.. привык к боксу, да и достаточно как-то его пока
<tagezi> kvm точно нужно будет подучить
<andrex> нормальное хауту)
<andrex> исправили ссылки кста
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: кажется Wmware умеет с флешек грузить. а с боксом я не разобрался.
<andrex> бокс тока если напрямую монтировать флешку как вирт образ)
<tagezi> эм.. он имеет ввиду образ системы
<tagezi> там если не в папке по умолчанию образ, то немного геморойно, нужно пару кнопок нажать )
<andrex> аа понял)
<andrex> вбокс так не уметь
<tagezi> эм.. я же делал о_О
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я? как раз нет. была надобность проверять на загрузочность физическую флешку
<andrex> лучше думаю квм
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: а, ты про это? эт я не знаю.. я с образами работаю сейчас.. флешки это другой вопрос
<[Raiden]> надо же, загрузилось. Пойду поковыря )
<[Raiden]> ю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: я на вм линукс щупал. и проверял winpe сборку на рабочесть. потом была идея перенести ее с сд на флеш.
<tagezi> а вм кстати может эмулировать процессоры?
<tagezi> мне вот в вб не хватет только этого.. сэмулировать какойнить проц арм, например.
<tagezi> или семулировать многопроцесорную систему =)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> многопроцессорную и на вб можно. но не более чем физически ядер )
<[Raiden]> Я стал использовать вмваре плейер по 2 причинам,  современное юнити крайне лагает у меня в вм, а я его хотел посмотреть. И ещё мой проц не имеет харварную виртуализацию, а она нужна для работы вин 8х
<[Raiden]> в вмваре это эмулируется
<[Raiden]> лагает в вб*
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: не, из моих 4 ядер можно сделать 8 пополавинке )
<tagezi> но вб так не умеет.. а для некоторых задась интересно именно многопроцесорная система
 * aleksei` ушёл жрать водку
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1109/h_1384017797_5323267_f086f4a264.png
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: привет
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а стабильный какой у них кде?
<[Raiden]> ну , аур я не трогал, это то что пришло из дефолтных реп.
<[Raiden]> значит 4.11.3
<tagezi> хм..
<[Raiden]> ролинг релиз...
<tagezi> там просто девелоп поставился.. это типа не стабильный
<tagezi> ещё я смотрю что реконг только в кубунту существует, в других дистрах его выпиливают
<tagezi> ставят заместо него фф
<[Raiden]> его не то что бы выпиливают, по умолчанию кде поставляется с konqueror
<tagezi> [Raiden]: прости я слепондра не то читаю.. нормальный у тебя kde не для разрабов
<[Raiden]> впервые тут столкнулся с системд. Если бы не хавту ... Либо ничего бы не понял, либо пришлось бы читать документацию по нему.
<[Raiden]> Точнее и раньше сталкивался, в опенсусе, но там сделали так, что команда старая service по прежнему работала.
<[Raiden]> пережить это можно ,но  в первый момент непривычно
<tagezi> во всех дистрах всё чуть чуть разное
<tagezi> из-за этого приходиться сначала прочитать специфику, а потом уже ковырять...
<Sergey_IT> хорошо было с памятью на магнитных сердечниках - годами не перегружали систему
<[Green]> вечер
<[Raiden]> картинку подкинули в жабере http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/kde.png
<[Raiden]> [Green]: привет
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а ты TDE (Trinity) щупал?
<[Raiden]> ды нет, как-то не особо хотелось задерживаться на кде3
<[Raiden]> должно работать
<tagezi> оно позиционитуеться как кде без ошибок )
<tagezi> без глюков )
<snql> софт без глюков, миф
<tagezi> snql: это ты миф ) просто буковки на экране.. а софт реально можно безглючный сделать
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, сейчас нельзя
<snql> утопия
<Sergey_IT> многие программеры не знают даже как комп работает
<tagezi> это всё оправдания почему нельзя, а по сути можно
<tagezi> я понимаю что большенство програмеров програмируют не задумываясь что у них получаеться.. бывают странные глюки, вообще не понятно откуда берущиеся
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это фантаскика
<Sergey_IT> т
<snql> программа не глючит ровно до тех пор, пока она не "привет, мир"
<snql> *
<l-ectrik> привет всем неспящим
<l-ectrik> в который раз убедился - электроника - наука о контактах
<tagezi> l-ectrik: с неземными цивилизациями? )
<l-ectrik> ну, почти)
<tagezi> незнаю.. но линуксология - это что кчему прикрутить, и как это потом допилить )
<l-ectrik> та я вообще не о том...
<l-ectrik> просто накипело
<l-ectrik> 2 дня с телеком мучался
<l-ectrik> с самсунгом
<l-ectrik> смарт
<tagezi> я с тех пор как из них лампы повынимали не мучаюсь
<l-ectrik> а в итоге оказалось - тупо конденсатор в цепи питания замкнут
<tagezi> зачем тебе телик?
<tagezi> у меня ноут, всё заменяет почти )
<l-ectrik> tagezi: и ты с супругой в финке сидишь вечерами перед 14-15 моником и вам достаточно?
<l-ectrik> ;-)
<tagezi> один из быдло блогов запустил проект по тивиканалам
<tagezi> l-ectrik: когда муминов смотрел, да
<l-ectrik> tagezi: что за мумины?
<tagezi> а сейчас мы вечерами книжку читаем
<l-ectrik> тоже в двоем? Вслух?
<tagezi> l-ectrik: https://plus.google.com/117986073065899301244/posts/DbbKMDE2152
<tagezi> хотя можно не так даже )
<tagezi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moomin_%281990s_TV_series%29
<tagezi> у них максимальное разрешение 360р =)
<l-ectrik> да я уже нашел о чем ты...
<tagezi> ну и в доме стены из папиросной бумаги, походу.. в наушниках смотреть приходилось
<tagezi> а Сейчас мы Пинегина читаем, Путишествие к северному полюсу
<l-ectrik> так кто вслух читает? а ?
<l-ectrik> Кста, tagezi ты же кде пользуешь не?
<l-ectrik> *,
<tagezi> я в слух читаю )
<tagezi> да пользую
<l-ectrik> 13.10 полность русифицировали или нет, не знаешь?
<tagezi> я почти английский текст не замечаю )
<l-ectrik> девушка просто просит поставить. Уж больно тортом ей показались)
<l-ectrik> И, зараза, просит именно последнюю
<tagezi> нет, убунту вообще полность не могут руссифицировать...
<tagezi> незнаю почему.. в дебиане давно уже всё переведено, до последней запятой
<l-ectrik> ?
<l-ectrik> В дебиане?
<l-ectrik> 7.2 вроде последняя да?
<tagezi> то что с дестопом ставиться оно всё переведёное, а то что даставляешь может не полность быть переведено.. например, sqliteman =)
<tagezi> l-ectrik: да, вроде да.. но вторая циферка это цифра не релиза, а срез диска
<tagezi> l-ectrik: чем она у тебя пользоваться будет?
<l-ectrik> ну таки да, вроде
<l-ectrik> да ей бы и винды хватило))
<l-ectrik> ну так подсмотрела у меня... все, хочу
<tagezi> ну, вконтакт в кубунту 13.10 уже перевели, можешь ставить )
<l-ectrik> не видел
<tagezi> наверное не пользуешься )
<l-ectrik> в виртуалке ставил - не было ничего
<tagezi> =)))
<l-ectrik> ты имеешь ввиду IM?
<tagezi> нет, сайт )
<l-ectrik> телепати или как там его
<l-ectrik> тьфу ты
<l-ectrik> развел
<tagezi> да ну тебя.. с твоим телевизором.. такую шутку испортил )
<tagezi> l-ectrik: короче если требований не много, то тут все переведено вроде.. косяков особых не замечал
<tagezi> только х64 работает вроде постабильнее чем х86
<l-ectrik> что-то райдена не видно
<l-ectrik> но, спасибо tagezi
<tagezi> да он наверное арча перещупал )
<l-ectrik> ))))
<l-ectrik> или опять в джабе сидит
<tagezi> он же нахрапом всё делает.. это я.. пока катлетки леплю в перекурах пощупал.. потом пожарил, чтонить прикрутил..
<tagezi> может и в джабере сидит..
<tagezi> меня туда не тянет.. там мата много, а я его не люблю
<l-ectrik> я зашел один раз, и через 2 часа вышел. Больше не захожу и не зайду
<l-ectrik> Там мат и неуважение к собеседнику
<tagezi> ну я про тоже.. постоянные панты, оскарбления и мат.. меня ваще не прёт
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-10
<jura12> hi all
<shahid1> ку
<jura12> malamuta не видели?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Sergey_IT> tagezi:  поправили ссылки на логи )
<tagezi> ура )
<tagezi> мы добились своего )
<Sergey_IT> только встал? )
<Sergey_IT> ты ж по ночам работаешь
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, я встал в 11...
<tagezi> и лёг я вчера рано
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты работал с базой данных ЛИНТЕР?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<Sergey_IT> даже не слышал (
<tagezi> это ещё в собетские времена разробатывалась, по гос заказу, вроде
<tagezi> и*
<tagezi> я думал ты успел поковырять )
<Sergey_IT> я в советское время делом занимался )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: в википедии есть статья по ней небольшая
<tagezi> если интересно
<[Raiden]> на советские разработки не стоит терять время, если вы не работник кгб обслуживающий парк устаревших машин )
<[Raiden]> Я тут вбросил немного http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/9791808/page1?lastmod=1384094841858#comment-9802397
<Sergey_IT> холиварничаешь?
<snql> мама ама криминал
<Sergey_IT> давно понял, что это бессмысленно...
<[Raiden]> Ну, наверное да, бессмысленно. Зачем мне кричать что какой-то проект г-но, если у спонсоров этог опроекта нескольк омлрд ленег и им всёравно?
<[Raiden]> Тем более я даже не эксперт , а просто мимо проходил
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38388
<royek> http://hkar.ru/lLNS http://hkar.ru/lLNT  может кто знает почему не грузится
<[Raiden]> royek: какой процессор и вирт. машина?
<[Raiden]> или тольк опервое если реальное железо )
<royek> ну это не виртуальная машина, а процессор интел пентиум
<[Raiden]> это ничего не значит. пентиумов была целая линейка.
<[Raiden]> какая модель?
<royek> блин какая команда это покажет? забыл
<Scrimmer> пентиумом еще пользуются? о-0
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем, фиг с ним с моделью, я просто подоумал чт может проц не 64бит.
<royek> ну проц двух ядерный поддерживает и 64 битную версию
<royek> первый раз в жизни хотел соляру поставить и то не получается
<[Raiden]> хотя, мимо наверное. Сообщение не похоже ни на 1 знакомое мне по линукс. Может просто ядро не находит, т.к. корень не тот  прописан )
<royek> а solaris разве линукс?
<[Raiden]> в лине вообще нет папки платформ, так что лучше не будем оффтопить
<royek> ну флешку вообще не видит как загрузочную
<[Raiden]> royek: нет, солярис сам по себе
<royek> хотя образ качал именно для лайв юсб
<royek> записывал с помощью dd
<[Raiden]> ищи хавту как ставить и как делат ьфлешку, конкретно на ресурсах про солярис.
<royek> потом уже из другого загрузчика указывал что этот раздел (флешка) root=(hd1)
<royek> и конфиг скармливал configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg - который на флешке лежит
<royek> про солярис пишут что нужно делать из среды солярис.
<royek> а у меня убунта
<royek> пародокс конечно (что бы установить солярис нужен установленный солярис)
<royek> и irc канлов русскоязычных про солярис вроде нет
<[Raiden]> может всё проще и солярис не нужен?
<[Raiden]> )
<royek> ))) ну да солярис не нужен как таковой просто посмотреть систему которая не линукс не бсд не виндовс - очень интересно
<[Raiden]> сан умер , бесповоротно.  А у оракла есть свой унбреакабле линукс
<[Raiden]> на основе рхел
<royek> рпм почему то не нравятся все без исключения. кроме арча
<royek> даже не могу объяснить почему рпм-истые дисты не нравятся. как вот не нравится кде. вот не нравится и все тут.
<[Raiden]> всё може тпоменяться. Я например с рпм базед был знаком изначально и тольк оиз использовал. А с деб-базед познакомился только спустя лет 7
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> их
<snql> [Raiden] << а что у тебя за работа? :)
<snql> чем занимаешься
<[Raiden]> Кстати по лсб - рпм есть пакетынй менеджер для линукс. Там правда тоже не всё просто, есть как минимум 2 не очень совместимые версии )
<[Raiden]> Я-то, последняя моя профессия слесарь-инструментальщик. надфели, микрометры и никаких компутеров.
<royek> а я сантехник
<[Raiden]> хехе, бывает
<royek> ну кто то должен говны чистить ))
<[Raiden]> попробуй в общем ггульнуть по ошибке. Кто-то наверноу уже так ставил солярис
<[Raiden]> Я тут возле парка живу, там отстойник какой-то, говнищем оттуда часто пахнет. И  прогуливаясь с 1 друганом ,мы с ним пришли к выводу ,что профессия говнопроводчика 1 из самых древних и всегда будет в спросе.
<[Raiden]> ))
<royek> )) ну да срать люди будут пока что жрут. так что торговать еду и чистить то что остается после еды. всегда будет прибыльным делом
<aleksei`> всем ку
<andrex> бу!
<[Raiden]> гамарджопа
<andrex> [Raiden], с тобой че седня)
<andrex> royek, дуй на чан солярки
<[Raiden]> да не знаю.
<andrex> хирурги-арахноведы емае)
<[Raiden]> royek: арч кстати мне тоже симпотичен. Но  были некотоыре проблемы когда я ег орассматирвал как возможную основную ос.
<[Raiden]> было это правда уже приличное время назад.
<royek> andrex а что есть рускоязычный7
<[Raiden]> на лоре кстати последний скриншот с солярисом )
<[Raiden]> автора лови ))
<andrex> royek, а зачем?
<andrex> переводчик и попер шрехать
<andrex> g
<andrex> *п
<snql> а вы верите в теорию шести рукопожатий?
<[Raiden]> верю, но 6+
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> В теории, придя обкуренным на работу или учёбу, можно сделать максимум шесть рукопожатий с одним человеком, пока не спалишься
<[Raiden]> бывают страныне знакомства, особенно в сети. Я наканале федоры в русском жабере встретил знакомы с поттерингом
<[Raiden]> т.е. всег о2 рукопожатия и можно высказат ьвсё за пульс и системд ))
<andrex> не руелаоь такое бывает, вот к примеру шариков, я даже не знал что у меня с ним есть общие знакомые :D
 * andrex сам не знает что такое руелаоь
<andrex> Scrimmer, привет бунтовщик)
<Scrimmer> andrex: айда харош, привет
<Scrimmer> andrex: че, в батлу го ?
<andrex> нету стима, я его снес седня))
<Scrimmer> то ориджин
<Scrimmer> andrex: не, серьезн, в бф4 фан)
<andrex> вкарцер тя надо
<Scrimmer> andrex: я на вертолете за пилота, а ты пулеметчик, и всех айда убивать
<Scrimmer> будем сидеть в скайпе общаться рассказывать интересные истории из жизни
<Scrimmer> :D
<andrex> лучше скажи как в винде тросировку сделать)
<Scrimmer> tracert
<Scrimmer> или те рассказать как быстро консоль запустить? Win + R -> cmd
<[Raiden]> по секрету скажу , если погуглить, можно под винду найти полупрозрачную мультитабовую консольку
<Scrimmer> если попуглить, то можно вообще много чего интересного и полезного найти
<andrex> посекрету скажу, винда уг, ip определяет а дальше ступор и это после обновления дров, ппц че тама они с сетью намудрили)
<Scrimmer> э
<Scrimmer> домен и в скобках ир
<Scrimmer> ип*, разве нет?
<Scrimmer> а хз, в винде я только играю)
<andrex> да она определяет ip домена но по ip не топает никуда)
<Scrimmer> просто у кого то руки...
<andrex> дада, я понял)
<andrex> пойду чан винды троллить
<Scrimmer> http://i.imgur.com/Y7498wb.png
<Scrimmer> все нормально там
<andrex> у меня везде то что под цифрой 4)
<snql> я вам по-секрету скажу, что винда лучше линукса по части юзабельности
<[Raiden]> о, хп. Недавно она мне попадалась в новостях. Там была такая мысль .что несмотря на то, что поддержка не кончилась, словить вирус вероятность примерно в 6 раз выше чем на вин 8х.
<andrex> както так трасировка маршрута к google.com [74.125.232.102] и дальше превышен интревал ожидания бубубу
<andrex> на канале вий кроме skonsta некого тролить пичалька)
<_d4vid> ky..
<jura12> кто поможет мой jabber аккаунт протестировать?
<jura12> дайте свой контакт я напишу сообщение
<jura12> у меня пользователь от livejournal
<snql> support@jabber
<[Raiden]> каналы там есть , залезь куда-нить и потесть
<jura12> ссылка без верхнего домена
<jura12> ни ru ни org не добавились
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: я на 8ке, да и на 7ке, уже мб год-полтора без антивируса сижу
<Scrimmer> ниразу не словил вирус
<Scrimmer> в 8ке появился свой Windows Defender, который обновляется, и ниче не кушает из ресурсов
<Scrimmer> удобно и не лагает)
<Scrimmer> snql: не всегда винда лучше по юзабельности
<[Raiden]> в 7 у меня гости ловили винлокер, я потом лечил )
<Scrimmer> andrex: дык то трабла не винды, а твоего провайдера
<andrex> нуну
<Scrimmer> ну на 7ке я точно пол года просидел - проверял периодически, все норм
<[Raiden]> а 8 пока не успел заразить
<andrex> Scrimmer, вы капитан очевиднось прям)
<Scrimmer> andrex: че?
<andrex> тока у меня 5ть компов к этому прову подрублено а проблемы тока на 7 ке)
<andrex> в одной сети
 * snql присоединяется в круг анонимных виндузятников
<Scrimmer> andrex: http://i.imgur.com/OcsvFKt.png
<snql> а у меня вообще антивируса не было, только uac
<Scrimmer> тоже, кстати, полезная вещь
<Scrimmer> только многие ее отключают, и пытаются мне доказать, что она не нужна вообще
<Scrimmer> andrex: рученки выпрямляй)))
<Scrimmer> snql: но всеравно винда фу)
<Scrimmer> там диспетчер задач пока откроется, уже можно в инете почитать пару статей
<snql> контраргумент ) ну так кто знает, на каком корвете открывали
<snql> у меня мгновенно все
<Scrimmer> у меня восьмёрка, что на q6600, что на i5 - бывает долго открывает
<Scrimmer> а если игра запущена - так вообще фиг дождёшься
<Scrimmer> хр радует своей потребляемостью памяти - http://i.imgur.com/4y0Mxfl.png
<andrex> тут не врученьках дело а в дорах вернул назад норм.
<Scrimmer> что вернул норм куда?
<jura12> а у меня лицензия 8 за 2500р ыы
<Scrimmer> хз, я кряк скачал, установил и все в норме
<Scrimmer> и апдейты все ставлю, и все функции доступны
<snql> а я хотел обновиться на 8.1, но что-то не фортануло
<[Raiden]> особо настырные могут даже валидный ключик найти, активировать правда придётся по телефону
<[Raiden]> мне попадались на руборде
<[Raiden]> и на этом тему виндовс можно закрывать
<jura12> и касперский kis 2014 за 119р в мес лицензия
<jura12> от плохих сайтов огорождает
<Scrimmer> я обновил се железо, решил сразу на 8.1 сесть
<Scrimmer> в итоге - клава определилась неправильно, на видяшку дров нету, все лагает, плюнул и поставил 8
<Scrimmer> )
<andrex> jura12, * localhost тоже самое но бесплатно)
<Scrimmer> andrex: уже скачал батлу?
<andrex> делать мне нечго
<[Raiden]> http://img12.nnm.me/e/b/a/7/5/a4b1b81f8e82adb3d6b665cf6fb.gif
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], правильный подход - метод наименьшего действия
<snql> это 100% костыль
<snql> сломал систему своим инакомыслием
<UNIm95> Народ кто с postgresql работал?
<UNIm95> Вопрос такой. можно ли при помощи psql подключится к всем базам данных?
<UNIm95> В смысле как у mysql. когда не указываешь базу то можно руками потом подключаться к базам
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/bQw1l7
<UNIm95>  tagezi: У меня Тим лиды все адекватные
<UNIm95> всегда*
<UNIm95> или мне так везет
<UNIm95> Черт. мне начинает  нравится pgsql
<tagezi> UNIm95: и чем она тебе нравиться?
<UNIm95> Её интерфейсом
<UNIm95> pgAdmin
<tagezi> а.. ну.. это можно написать под что угодно
<tagezi> UNIm95: скакими ты ещё интерфейсами работал? )
<UNIm95> tagezi: php-my-admin =(
<tagezi> IBexpert?
<tagezi> эт для огнептицы и интербейс
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVN_zynI7gg
<tagezi> UNIm95: вообще любить базы за интерфейс это как-то не нормально.. интерфейс можно создать любой.. и он по сути не главный
<UNIm95> tagezi: Я говорю нравиться а не люблю
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/9754777
<tagezi> а разница какая? базы которые нравяться потому что кнопочка розовая? всёравно бред.. хоть любить хоть нравиться
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а чо их так мало и ни одного консольного? о_О
<[Raiden]> там в коментах есть ещё qpdfview или как-то так
<tagezi> а не.. есть консольный MuPDF
<[Raiden]> http://avivas.ru/img/news/201209/20916317949.jpg - пингвины )
<tagezi> кстати на основе MuPDF было постоено ещё 2 консольных смотрелки )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-03
<lpiql> изъял значок флешки с боковой панели, как обратно вставить подскажите пожалуйста,  ubuntu 14
<andrex> пкм прикрепить или както там
<lpiql> на чем пкм?, на панели не работает, на флешке в левой панели проводника ничего похожего
<andrex> а ты ее примаунти
<andrex> она появится в даш и там мпк
<andrex> или даж там ее нет? тогда фз чето ты сломал)
<lpiql> что такое ДАШ простите?
<andrex> боковая панель
<andrex> в унитях
<lpiql> на форуме тема есть, говорят можно unity включить отображение девайсов, это то? если то то как включить unity
<lpiql> я как понимаю это графическая утилита для настройки интерфейса, или не графическая?
<andrex> !unity is <reply> Unity — свободная оболочка для среды рабочего стола !GNOME, разрабатываемая компанией !Canonical для операционной системы !Ubuntu.
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, andrex
<lpiql> ясно, у нее конфиг, или галочки в окошке поставить нужно,
<andrex> !utt is <reply> Ubuntu Tweak Tool – программа, предназначенная для настройки основных параметров операционной системы !Ubuntu !Linux
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, andrex
<lpiql> без установки дополнительных пакетов никак не выйдет?
<lpiql> она ж была
<lpiql> флешка я имею ввиду, отлично отображалась, щелк-извлек, выдернул, воткнул обратно появилась..
<andrex> сломал чето, спроси на форуме, тут унити водов нет походу)
<andrex> я не понимаю че там нужно нажать чтобы они перестали появлятся
<andrex> сьемные диски
<lpiql> ясно, спасибо всёравно
<[Green]> ку
<artemz> привет
<azukari> А есть TYPO3 разработчики здесь?
<tagezi> типа 3 разработчика?
<azukari> хехе http://www.typo3.org/
<andrex> а мы то тут причем?
<andrex> azukari,  /msg alis list #*typo3*
<andrex> можно еще и -dev подрисовать
<azukari> о спс
<aleksei`> вечер
<tagezi> вечер
<id_sergy> .
<viktorminator> доброй ночи, кто не спит
<tagezi> !фыл
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<viktorminator> подскажите люди добрые, решение проблемы - Веб-шрифты кириллические неправильно отображаются в Гугл-хроме и Хромиуме в Убунту, в Мозилле - всё ок.
<viktorminator> ?
<tagezi> у меня на оборот )
<viktorminator> tagezi: это я типа "привет, кто не спит", а не "Привет, есть кто на канале?" :)
<viktorminator> давай менятсо!
<viktorminator> мне мозилла не нужна, а Хром - до зарезу
<viktorminator> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B19WWdHPfp3fUHlTMXU5TmQ5d0E/edit вот так это выглядит
<tagezi> а чо за шрифт?
<viktorminator> tagezi: это Робото
<viktorminator> та любой кириллический веб-шрифт
<viktorminator> мне тут подсказали, что это связано с тем, что хром "оптимизирует" шрифт и это где-то в настройках можно отключить
<tagezi> ну знаю.. у меня всё по умолчанию.. дройд снёс и даже китайские стали нормально отображаться
<tagezi> вообще, этот шрифт он лаги наводит, недоделыш ваще
<viktorminator> это в пэде?
<tagezi> не матерись )
<viktorminator> iPad?
<tagezi> какой айпад?
<viktorminator> ну то бишь в таблет-писи
<viktorminator> я всё это пэдами называю, сорри :)
<tagezi> это вообще проблема этого шрифта, на форуме не одну тему отписали
<viktorminator> та там проблема не только с Робото, а со всеми кириллическими ВЕБ-шрифтами
<viktorminator> ну то есть шрифт я подгружаю с http://www.google.com/fonts и во всех сайтах, которые так же делают - та же проблема и именно с хромом и хромиумом
<viktorminator> версии - последние, вроде стейбл
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-04
<andrex> /cs help
 * andrex криворукий)
<map> hey
<map> :D
<map> IS SOMEONE AWAKE?
<map> prbably quite late in Moscova
<andrex> !ru > map
<ubuntuhelp> map, please see my private message
<map> andrex,  i no speak russian sorry:(
<map> was hoping to speak for people here
<andrex> hm
<map> for when i go to Moscova
<map> i didnt know where else to find russian people]
<map> sorry
<andrex>  #russian
<andrex> ##russian, even so
<andrex> rv- Last addr  : ~IceChat@c-73-53-139-38.hsd1.fl.comcast.net
<andrex> -NickServ- Last seen  : Jun 13 09:17:18 2014 (20 weeks, 4 days, 00:29:06 ago) странный какойто
 * andrex будет считать что у него был глюк
<andrex> mapps, try on #russian
<andrex> ##russian*
<andrex> моя великая китайская языка)
<Simplar> Привет всем, есть очень необычный вопрос.
<Simplar> Как правильно под убунту 14.10 собрать Boost 1.57?
<Simplar> Собирал по инструкции с сайта, 56 targets not updated, 6 skipped.
<Simplar> Будто бы в убунту где-то кроме /usr/local/ ещё стоит какой-то boost.
<Simplar> и два буста конфликтуют
<Simplar> Вот как это промониторить?
<Simplar> Убунту ставил чистую, потом обновил
<Simplar> Выполнил команды:
<Simplar> sudo apt-get install build-essential m4 zlib1g-dev libbz2-dev libgmp3-dev
<Simplar> wget ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gmp/gmp-6.0.0a.tar.bz2
<Simplar> tar -jxvf gmp-6.0.0a.tar.bz2
<Simplar> cd gmp-6.0.0a
<Simplar> sudo ./configure && sudo make && sudo make install && sudo make check
<Simplar> потом ставил бусты
<andrex> а че пишет то при их установке
<Simplar> могу закинуть на пасту убунты
<andrex> давно надо бы
<Simplar> так, стоп
<Simplar> вопрос попроще
<Simplar> как полностью начисто вынести бусты из системы?
<andrex> apt-get purge boost-dev boost-all-dev
<andrex> или там libboost
<andrex> и libboost1.xx-dev
<andrex> и apt-get autoremove
<andrex> и вопрос нафиг те бета сдалась
<andrex> Simplar, ты их ве не удалиш некоторые пол системы тянут за сосбой) попробуй еще ./b2 --clean и заново ставь
<Simplar> andrex, разобрался, всё работает с бустами.
<Simplar> Правда, есть одно "но"
<Simplar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8819069/
<Simplar> Вот эти ошибки
<andrex> libgmp ненаходит
<Simplar> как её поставить через репозиторий?
<andrex> нада доставить какойто из dev пакетов и собирать с флагом -lgmp
<andrex> ага
<andrex> libgmp-dev или чет тип того
<andrex> корое ты так скоро в слаку заделаеш у ся все
<Simplar> ну, libgmp3-dev стоит
<andrex> ну фла воткни
<andrex> флаг
<Simplar> флаг -lgmp воткнут
<Simplar> но ошибки те же
<andrex> откуда брал ее?
<andrex> проще былоб с гита взять или ппа найти чем такой костыль мутить
* [Green] changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian * Encoding: UTF-8 * Правила: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc * Зарегистрируйте свой никнейм для того чтобы общаться на канале: /msg ubuntuhelp !nick * Бот-помощник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help * #ubuntu-ru: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=42.0
* [Green] changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать:http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 14.10 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-05
<Mega> Does anyone knows how to remove clock from the top bar in GNOME? (--version 3.12.2)
<Mega> Тьфу, как убрать часы с панели в gnome-shell?
<Mega> Подскажите пожалуйста :3
<andrex> В gnome-tweak-tool было что-то на эту тему
<Mega> Там раньше вообще вроде галочка была, как в Юнити сейчас, типа "turn off that damn clocks entirely"
<Mega> А сейчас на том месте только "добавить ли день недели и секунды"
<Mega> И в dconf всё пересмотрел, ничего про отрубить часы найти не удалось :'(
<Mega> https://github.com/limpangel/gnome-shell-hide-clock/blob/master/hide-clock%40limpangel.github.com/metadata.json#L6
<Mega> Вот это пытался установить расширение, просто добавив свою версию 3.12.2, но чудо не произошло :(
<Mega> Может у кого есть хотя бы безумные идеи? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> debian+xfce4/lxde
<andrex> /usr/share/gnome-shell/js/ui/panel.js ковырять)
<andrex> Mega: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=238289.msg1871552#msg1871552 или попрбуй так хотя наврятле прокатит)
<tagezi> новая пданет
<tagezi> http://planet.documentfoundation.org/multi/global/
<tagezi> планет*
<UNIm951> Народ есть вопрос. где указывать логин/пасс в kdesvn?
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> ты опять кде щупаешь?
<UNIm951> У меня проект семинар. Пишем на Qt+OpenCV
<UNIm951> в качестве IDE qtcreator, системы контроля версий svn
<UNIm951> В qtcreator не нашёл как настроить соединение с свн сервером. Только с гитом
<UNIm951> Гитом пользоваться хочу только я
<UNIm951> другие сразу ушли в свн
<UNIm951> За работу с репозиторием отвечает kdesvn
<UNIm951> а в нем нету возможности указать юзер/пасс или я не вижу где
<tagezi> быть не может
<tagezi> хотя там может по ключу сделано
<tagezi> практически не пользуюсь свн.. только что бы локализацию синхронизировать с сервера
<UNIm951> Так я даже репозиторий скачать не могу
<UNIm951>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Server sent unexpected return value (401 Authorization Required) in response to OPTIONS request for
<UNIm951> Причем я могу только open->Server URL сделать
<UNIm951> и нет никаких возможностей ввести пароль
<tagezi> юзай в консоли
<UNIm951> Привык к GUI
<UNIm951> В плане в IDE
<tagezi> отвыкай, не удобные они
<tagezi> я к гиту никак привыкнуть не могу
<UNIm951> tagezi: я бы посмотрел как ты в консоли мержишь файл на 2к-3к строк
<tagezi> а в чем проблема?
<tagezi> какая разница вообще сколько пихать то?
<tagezi> о_О
<UNIm951> tagezi: ты в файле поменял 2к строк
<UNIm951> их, при коммите надо еще смержить
<tagezi> а если это пдф?
<tagezi> не, я чото не догоняю.. ладно, потом, видимо голова не пашет
<UNIm951> пдф заменяют. исходники мержыт.
<UNIm951> мержат*
<artus> re
<tagezi> сам ре )
<artus> утыкакой
<andrex> проснулсо дедушко
<andrex> artus: делись с тагезяй ценцой)
<artus> чем? Оо
<andrex> znc
<andrex> знцой хотел сказать)
<artus> ааа, ок, вспомню только как туда достучатцо и поделюсь
<tagezi> =))
<andrex> ну не вспомниш я верну свою и поделюсь а пока лень такая ваще)
<artus> уже дал
<andrex> быстро как
<artus> ну дак
<lpiql> пытаюсь установить программу из пакета, bootstrap - не работает, autogen.sh - не работает, после aclocal - aclocal: error: 'configure.ac' is required
<lpiql> из архива
<andrex> че ставим?
<artus> andrex, а ты сам должен угадать :D
<andrex> automake? autoconf?
<andrex> artus: видимо)
<andrex> и да там фалики типа ридми и инсталл должны быть, кури их)
<andrex> и вобще дебка должна быть
<andrex> он походу испугалсо
<lpiql> ставим firefox nightly, не думал что важно, ридми нет, automake и autoconf на форуме написано выполнить после aclocal и autoheader, я на aclocal споткнулся
<SergeyIT> жуть
<lpiql> дебка? папки или файла с таким названием или расширение в архиве нет
<lpiql> куча файлов *.so
<andrex> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/install-firefox-nightly-from-ubuntu-ppa.html
<andrex> а воюще оно ручками по идее копируетсо по нужным папкам или это делает install.sh
<andrex> нету сорцов
<lpiql> есть run-mozilla.sh
<andrex> я те ссылку дал читай
<lpiql> < andrex> я идиот, извини не то вставил, там не найтли  Firefox Developer Editionа
<tagezi> может ему нравиться мазохизм )
<tagezi> ежедневки и есть для разрабов
<tagezi> если очень хочется заниматься сборками то читать нужно туту https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Developer_guide/Build_Instructions
<andrex> не не сильно навится не ночнушка же)
<andrex> ну там нечего собирать опятьже либо firefox-bin либо sh файл пускать
<lpiql> он из папки просто запустился
<lpiql> как портабл
<andrex> 22:48	andrex	ну там нечего собирать опятьже либо firefox-bin либо sh файл пускать
<andrex> ты прям капитан очевидность
<lpiql> Я КЭП?
<lpiql> ясно, спасибо
<andrex> np
<artus> andrex, четут?
<andrex> спим)
<artus> подозрительно
<andrex> спать не охота сижу ищу че на звонок воткнуть
<tagezi> паровозный гудок )
<andrex> о точно)
<andrex> ща пойду скручу и поставлю)
<andrex> на телефон
<tagezi> на телефон, лучше наверное сирену мчс, к ней не нужно будет дизельный движок таскать )
<andrex> отбойный молоток прилеплю короче, пусть на вибрации стоит
<tagezi> =))
<anton__> ку
<andrex> re
<Sergey_IT> ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-06
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> artus: отключатель ))
<TryKote> Есть кто живой?
<TryKote> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tagezi> чорт, убунту специально вырезает синхронизацию с гугдоками
<tagezi> офигеть
<tagezi> =(
<TryKote> Ребят
<TryKote> Меня видно?
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> ещё вопросы?
<TryKote> АААААлееее
<TryKote> Меня видно??
<tagezi> TryKote: ты чо решил тут потралить?
<TryKote> Ну хоть кто-то ответил
<TryKote> Нет
<tagezi> или читать не умеем?
<TryKote> Просто меня буд-то инорируют
<TryKote> Сорь
<TryKote> Кто-нить ставил убунту на UEFI-only материнку?
<tagezi> как добавить бан на ланчпаде? о_О
<tagezi> баг*
<tagezi> кто когданить там это делала?
<andrex> береш версию системы версию проги прогу либы отладочную инфу и фигачиш описание
<andrex> все просто)
<andrex> если чет не так те любезно скажут что, и пометят твой багрепорт кривым)
<andrex> и придетсо заново)
<tagezi> куда?
<tagezi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~libreoffice
<tagezi> там нет кнопки подать баг
<tagezi> ткни носом, эти укурыши даже пакет нормально собрать не могут
<andrex> ткни на баг какойнить
<andrex> там справа вверху будет кнопко
<tagezi> andrex: спасибо
<tagezi> ваще, я минут 30 искал
<tagezi> да, я был на этой странице,
<tagezi> она высылает не туда.. ладно, завтра напишу в QA если скажут выкладывать на багзилу, положу туда
<tagezi> вообще, ппа собирает чел из каноникла
<tagezi> у кого есть подрукой 14.10?
<andrex> под рукой нет, поставить могу)
<andrex> ну можеш стукануть автору пакета, так тож можно)
<tagezi> ну я сейчас зарегистрирую на основном баг трекере убунты, а завтра буду разбираться с ппа
<andrex> всмысле не туда
<andrex> все туда выбираеш проект а потом жмакаеш сообщить о баге ну и хелп ниже есть там как  это делать)
<andrex> ха LibreOffice Productivity Suite does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker
<andrex> Bugs in upstream LibreOffice Productivity Suite should be reported in its official bug tracker, freedesktop.org Bugzilla
<andrex> tagezi: ^
<tagezi> это я читал.. в вики противоположная инфа )
<tagezi> так что я сначала буду мучить QA
<andrex> там ток по дистрам а чисто им незя кнопки нет)
<tagezi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1389936
<tagezi> вот каноникал вся в этом, то тут отвалится, то тут умрёт ((((
<andrex> эх
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<kyshtynbai> Господа, а если я мерюю ток 9вольтовой батареи, а он мне показывает 4.5 вольт, это тут какой-то подвох? Она помирает, значит?
<SergeyIT> если измеряешь ток, то вольты никак показывать не может
<SergeyIT> а если показывает у 9 В батарейки вольты - 4.5, то выброси либо батарейку, либо вольтметр
<kyshtynbai> я имел в виду напряжение)
<kyshtynbai> пасиб
<kyshtynbai> мультимтр в норме
<SergeyIT> уверен? В нем батарейка тоже может подсесть
<kyshtynbai> ну проблема в том, чт это бататрея лан-тестера, который не пашет почему-то
<kyshtynbai> тот факт, что у него сдохла батарея, укладывается в картину мира ;).
<kyshtynbai> заведомо готовые патчи не сканит, гад. Так что это батарея.
<SergeyIT> или апокалипсис... когда рушится всё
<kyshtynbai> тож вариант
<andrex> ну если мультик норм мерит чет другое к примеру розетку то батарея поддохшая не хило так
 * andrex спать
<murpa> привет всем. есть кто живой?
<murpa> класс, куча народу и все молчат
<tagezi> шифруются )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вечер
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<Sergey_IT> навигатор сделал, как мне надо
<tagezi> теперь радио играет не зависимо от того где ты находишься?
<Sergey_IT> радио не слушаю
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг понг понг...
<artus> времени суток
<Sergey_IT> позднего
<tagezi> а если нет суток?
<Sergey_IT> вылезай из танка
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, вылез?
<tagezi> да опять кидает
<Sergey_IT> я про танк )
<tagezi> =))
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: tagezi вы о чем?
<Sergey_IT> вечный вопрос о времени
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-07
<sloantothebone> ты говоришь по-английски?
<sloantothebone> привет?
<sloantothebone> hello?
<|rapidsp|> а бодяга с ntfs только у vsftpd или так со всеми ftp серверами?
<|rapidsp|> Блин.... 44 трупа.. :)
<tagezi> может просто никто не понял
<tagezi> http://atkritka.com/upload/iblock/7d3/atkritka_1333361393_930.jpg
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, а ты оптимист (
<SergeyIT> и зачем в линуксе нтфс?
<tagezi> ему танцы нравятся )
<|rapidsp|> блин ну торчит диск еще с винды
<|rapidsp|> где я сотни гигов найду, чтобы переформатировать
<tagezi> сотни гигов? у меня 2 терабайта есть сбодных )
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> и тебе
<anderx> ghjhg
<[Green]> re
<tagezi> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-08
<andrex> hi
<tagezi> andrex: спикин рашен плиз )
<andrex> ок босс
<tagezi> чото ты рано сегодня.. 11:45
<tagezi> Tskill: тык
<andrex> поздно яб сказал
<tagezi> он уже 6 часов летает.. проснётся ноги в окна торчать будут )
<andrex> Tskill: мух, ты когда тырнет чинить будеш?
<UNIm95> tagezi: супер. появилась сертификация на ЛО
<tagezi> да, сам писал статью
<tagezi> UNIm95: нужно чаще на канале появляться
<UNIm95> Я видел. Просто  новость очень хорошая
<tagezi> да, хорошая
<[Green]> привет
<tagezi> привет
<Mega> Ребята, может кто сталкивался с тем, что в какой-то определенной программе не работает Русский? Вот в трее меняется с en на ru, а печатает всё равно на Английском.
<Mega> В хромиуме такое было, я в ~/.zshrc прописал export LANG=C.UTF-8 и чудо произошло.
<Mega> А сейчас с программой Teamspeak чуда не происходит
<Mega> Пробовал с терминала её с добавлением LANG=C.UTF-8 запускать, чуда тоже не произошло, есть догадки?
<Mega> Так, на всякий случай, у меня гном 14.10
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sergey_IT> странная проблема с языком, не встречал
<tagezi> может локаль криво стоит
<tagezi> и экспортируется
<Sergey_IT> или руки кривые
<tagezi> у меня такое бывает, из-за того что убунту выставляет локаль не по настройкам языка, а по часовому поясу
<tagezi> приходится колдовать
<Sergey_IT> никогда не было
<andrex> tagezi: я помню както у тебя помоему ваще фз че творилось с локалью финские даты)
<tagezi> да, финскиедаты это ваще
<tagezi> нужно лезть и руками локаль править, потому что он язык ставит ru_RU, а всё остальное fi
<andrex> вот и я о чем
<tagezi> и гдето у меня из-за этого тоже были глюки.. просто мне было не притично и я забыл
<tagezi> но у него проблема точно с экспортом локали, раз правка конфига руками помогла
<tagezi> хулиганишь?
<andrex> пускай отдохнет
<Sergey_IT> вспоминает... давно не пользуется
<andrex> ниче не говорит а летает тут)
<Sergey_IT> может в метро едет
<andrex> ага машинистом работает)
<tagezi> с часу ночи ездит ))
<Mega> Тьфу на этот русский в тимспике
<Mega> Везде работает, только в нём не работает, ну и пусть. Буду устраивать пытки транслитом, благо печатать там реально мало приходится. В основном голосом
<Mega> Всё же спасибо, что хоть попытались погадать :)
<Sergey_IT> ты имел ввиду - погадить?
<Mega> Sergey_IT: Нет.
<artus> вечера
<tagezi> и тебе
<artus> чегой интересного?
<Sergey_IT> входят, спят, выходят... ка всегда
<artus> полное падение нравов
<Sergey_IT> !ППН
<Sergey_IT> и ППО
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-09
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг понг понг...
<aleksei`> добрый день
<d3n> hi all
<UNIm95> d3n:  ho
<d3n> UNIm95 what?
<UNIm95> hi
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> и тебе
<Sergey_IT> что плохого?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, у меня это http://forumooo.ru/index.php/topic,4592.0.html
<tagezi> думаю, что ещё можно примерить, исключая железные аргументы (лом, ледоруб, сапёрная лопатка... АК-47)
<Sergey_IT> выглядит как борьба с мельницами. К сожалению, с культурой все стало очень плохо... и вряд ли удастся это изменить
<Sergey_IT> часто на сайтах во всяких новостях ляпы встречаются
<tagezi> ну, ляп это одно, а тут реально назло, вот я так решил и так оно и будет, и пофигу на всё
<Sergey_IT> это не незло - это отношение к делу
<tagezi> да, но я же есму уже 2 раза тыкнул носом.. вообще я первый раз с таким встречаюсь, обычно достаточно просто сказать, а уту уже и сбда тыкнул и юда
<Sergey_IT> будет только хуже... кофе - оно, жи- ши- скоро отменят
<Sergey_IT> вот смотрю учебники у внучки - волосы дыбом встают...
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: http://cs624624.vk.me/v624624199/7b17/vurUn4mk7MU.jpg
 * tagezi в осодке
<tagezi> а*
<tagezi> http://habrahabr.ru/post/121165/ былобы смешно, если не было так грусно
<Sergey_IT> это еще мелочи - там хуже вещи были, к примеру в 3 классе рассказывали об устройстве Земли, о тектонических плитах - с недетской терминологие
<andrex> утра
<tagezi> и тебе
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-02
<Fobo7> Hiall
<pG239> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<pG239> !encoding
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='encoding'
<pG239> !utf-8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<pG239> !motd
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='motd'
<pG239> тут есть кто?
<andrex> !askthebot > pG239
<ubuntuhelp> pG239, please see my private message
<andrex> !ask > pG239
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что? где? кто?
<pG239> неужели настроил гребанный mirc.
<andrex> выкинь мирц
<pG239> а чо использовать тогда?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> kvirc
<andrex> уродский недоделаный вендоклиент)
<pG239> и еще платный..
<andrex> да
<andrex> !mirc
<ubuntuhelp> Это большое зло. Советуем Вам удалить это поделие.
<pG239> xD
<pG239> подскажите норм тему на kvirc.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> посиди недельку, привыкнешь к дефолтной
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> ноябрьского
<pG239> кто нибудь программировал для android на vim'е? xD
<andrex> грин дарофф :D
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 4.2.5; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.3.
<pG239> вообще, есть еще живые чаты в ирце?
<andrex> гдето может есть
<SergeyIT> pG239, #ubuntu
<pG239> именно русские..
<andrex> активные русские ирц были когдато и небыли преднозначены для решения технических вопросов а скорее для другого) (шалабольству не очем с тупыми звездами с дальнейшими последствиями)
<andrex> и они благополучно вымерли почти все
<andrex> с появлением соц сетей
<buriedalive> правильно, пусть продолжают шалабольство в соцсетях
<pG239> ну да, со вконтиком не нужно морочиться и вводить всякие команды типа /msg и т.п.
<pG239> есть кто программирует для android?
<andrex> #android-dev
<andrex> се там
<andrex> pG239: можеш спросить есть наверное и русские если с английским не бумбум)
<pG239> andrex: спасибо большое
<pG239> ща посмотрим
<tagezi> я жумаю нужно нас=чинать с иучения Vim
<tagezi> начинать*
<andrex> угу там как ось своя)
<pG239> помню как-то скачал, недельку попользовался и удалил.. сегодня пришла мысль опять установить, вот сейчас настраиваю, хорошая штука.
<tagezi> как можно удалить Vim? о_О это же почти как предать родину )
<pG239> tagezi: да психанул я.. не мог привыкнуть к hjkl и к другим фичам..
<tagezi> ставишь 2 монитора, на один обоину в командами, на другом работает.. нет монитора, распечатай повесь перед можрой... неделя основные команды ты знаешь.. пош1л читать про вимскрипт, и понял, что весь мир страдает страшным страданием, а ты теперь обладатель
<tagezi> нерваны )
<tagezi> делов-то.. 2 неели и ты супермен-редактор )
<pG239> tagezi: оу, теперь точно vim не закину)
<pG239> tagezi: на чем кодишь?
<tagezi> сейчас на XML =))
<tagezi> а конкретно на XHP
<pG239> web?
<tagezi> нет, справка
<tagezi> хелпы пишу для ЛО
<pG239> keek
<SmOkE_RU> Друзья, есть ли аналоги CloudLinux ? Или что-то подобное можете посоветовать ?
<andrex> BetterLinux Jailshell ubuntucloud фз че еще
<SmOkE_RU> andrex, Спасибочки
<tagezi> офтопик ) http://fontanka.fi/articles/23792/
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> тёмного )
<Sergey_IT> скорей бы снег лег... посветлело бы
<andrex> го к нам)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у них кстати горки есть
<tagezi> покататься можно )))
<tagezi> там можно сказать рядом восточный саян.. да и до хребта черского уже рукой падать :D
<cl4r1ty7072> )
<Sergey_IT> горки - это хорошо ).... но я конченный питерский
<Sergey_IT> да и до Альп ближе
<Clockwer> Hello
<Clockwer> everyone)
<Clockwer> Всем привет)
<Clockwer> Есть кто-то живой, у кого есть немного свободного времени? )
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Clockwer> !ask
<tagezi> хотя не, нет , все спят
<Clockwer> объясните пожалуйста смысл команды sudo ln -s
<lb426> Clockwer: создать символьную ссылку с правами рута
<lb426> Clockwer: правильно так sudo ln -s filename linkname
<tagezi> lb426: нет, правильно так man sudo
<andrex> !sudo
<ubuntuhelp> sudo — команда для запуска программ с привилегиями суперпользователя (root). Более подробную информацию Вы можете найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . Sudo для !GUI приложений: !Gksu (Gnome, XFCE), !Kdesudo (KDE).
<andrex> !ln
<ubuntuhelp> Ln — инструмент для создания ссылок. Пример: ln -s /abc /def
<Clockwer> !ln -s
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ln -s'
<tagezi> man ln
<tagezi> чо бота-то мучаете?
<andrex> нравится
<tagezi> садист
<UNIm95> lb426: Ты не прав
<Clockwer> еще вопрос, мне нужно установить пакет , ввожу sudo pip install supervisord
<Clockwer> затем  sudo sh -c 'echo_supervisord_conf > /etc/supervisord.conf' и получаю ошибку
<Clockwer> sh: 1: echo_supervisord_conf: not found
<andrex> естественно
<lb426> UNIm95: почему?
<andrex> ваще touch supervisord.conf
<andrex> иваще посмотреть сначала моет оно там есть
<UNIm95> lb426: Так позволяется создать символьную ссылку на что-либо не имея прав записи в каталог.
<Clockwer> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<andrex> мне интересно по какому нану ьы ьам чего колхозиш?
<andrex> т
<tagezi> м
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> свет нада включить)
<Clockwer> А есть кто-то кто поможет немного с установкой с гитхаба, так сказать за бутылку пива?
<andrex> я не помогу)
<andrex> там есть reame и install читай их
<andrex> readme
<andrex> ппц
<Clockwer> ну если бы они были написаны понятно, со всеми командами, я бы сделал сам и не задавал вопросы и не просил о помощи.
<Clockwer> это не индейца установить....
<andrex> версию бунты в студию
<andrex> потому что если там систем д то этот супервизорд нафиг ненужен
<Clockwer> 14.04
<andrex> apt-get install supervisor
<andrex> все
<Clockwer> а зачем такие сложные команды предлагает?  )
<andrex> или воть https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-manage-supervisor-on-ubuntu-and-debian-vps
<andrex> фз че ты там нарыл
<andrex> опять на хабре чуш какуюто)
<Clockwer> хабр не при чем
<Clockwer> еще вопрос, что за ошибка? ImportError: No module named settings
<Sergey_IT> посмотрел vim и не понял, чего в нем хорошего (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а ты что там расчитывал увидеть, Регину Дубовицкую? )))
<Sergey_IT> Петросяна же ))
<Sergey_IT> и почти увидел
<Sergey_IT> вспомнил редакторы ed, ked, k52 (и свой аналогичный к75)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вим удобен при редактировании, восновном за чсет того что позволяет несколькими нажатиями преобразоввывать файлы под шаблон, ставлять шаблоны, менять строки/блоки местами, работать с буферами как с файлами
<tagezi> редактирование ускоряется в десятки раз, по сравнению с современными иде
<tagezi> фактически, в вим, тебя ограничивает только твоя фантазия ))
<Sergey_IT> так это очень редко, когда надо... а учиться редкому использованию как то не хочется
<tagezi> как это редко?
<tagezi> когда редактируешь файл - это очень часто нужно...
<Sergey_IT> ну так ты документальщик, тебе надо... а программеру автоматизация - смерть коду
<tagezi> тото им восновном только программеры и пользуются )))
<tagezi> а я то думаю, что сейчас не найти не одной не глбчащей программы )))
<Sergey_IT> это крутые... багописатели )
<tagezi> https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/c/19721/ вот как это можно проверить?
<tagezi> я больше чем уверен, что у него дофигища обшибок опять
<Sergey_IT> сочувствую...
<Sergey_IT> вот что в вин было хорошо, это поддержка языковых ресурсов - все было в msdn, переводы аналогичных сообщений брали оттуда, чтобы было однообразие... сейчас не зна
<tagezi> ну, в pootle так же сделано
<tagezi> только многое зависит от самой структуры документов
<tagezi> подстановки и советы не дают автоматом верные переводы, там намного больше нужно
<Sergey_IT> я, для продукта когда-то сделал программу, которая показывала в графике ресурсы всего проекта на всех языках сразу
<Sergey_IT> то есть кликая на элемнет управления, текст в окне сразу видишь все языки
<Sergey_IT> и можешь редактировать
<tagezi> блин, этот крендель даже не тестирует свои изменения (((
<Sergey_IT> ну и бардак же у вас...
<tagezi> это у него бардак, а не у нас.. хотя я думаю так поступает половина
<tagezi> из-за этого так много ошибок
<tagezi> у него вообще элементарные ошибки, которые можно увидеть просто собрав стправку.. причем они прямо при сборке и видны, даже ползать не нужно никуда
<tagezi> нельзя детский сад пускать в разработчики
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я и говорю - бардак, непроверенным людям нельзя давать что-либо править
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну где ты возьмёшь провереных людей?
<Sergey_IT> я пока не нашел (
<Sergey_IT> поэтому работаю один
<svetlana> andrex, ты не можешь подсказать, чем я могу пользоваться? мне надо что-то типа issue tracker, но более похожее на cms, чем на bugzilla. я сейчас пробую осваивать ikiwiki потихонечку, но там пока не очень совпадает с нужной целью.
<svetlana> andrex, может быть, что-то типа директории, structured data, сайт который даёт создать базу с указанными мной полями (чтобы я могла наваять каталог книг или каталог кошек или чего ещё понравится и отобразить табличку или списочек элементов, отсортированных
<svetlana> и выбранных нужным мне образом).
<svetlana> andrex, это для того, чтобы самой хостить, т.е. надо полностью чтобы исходники были.
<svetlana> andrex, (есть semantic mediawiki, но она не очень гибкая в смысле поиска и отображения результатов через интерфейс)
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-03
<andrex> svetlana: сам искал чето подобное, даже не знаю чем помочь
<andrex> не хотяя я искал ваще чтобы прям создал директорию и в нее накидал чето а она уже в цмсине отобразилась как мне надо) я еще больший леньтяй
<svetlana> это Ikiwiki делает нормально. просто этих самых атрибутов-то и нету.
<buriedalive> Здравствуйте.
<svetlana> здравствуй
<andrex> эх не успел на работу прийти а завтра отдыхной(
<andrex> скукатня
<tagezi> утра всем
<Leagnus> да, доброе
<andrex> чейто оно доброе?
<andrex> злое утро не хорошее я спатьки хотеть(
<tagezi> andrex: в Серёгу превращаешься :)
<jastinog> всем привет :)
<andrex> да я всегда таким был)
<andrex> с рождения
<tagezi> не долгая была радость у родителей, что ребёнок родился и сразу заговорил )))
<andrex> да матюгами
<artemz> всем привет
<tagezi> ку
<vamadir> re
<jastinog> привет
<TheDemonium> yo
<SergeyIT> ой
<TheDemonium> а понимаю что не в топик
<TheDemonium> кто заббик хорошо умеет?
<TheDemonium> zabbix
<artemz> TheDemonium: я кое-что умею. а что
 * TheDemonium потыкал в artemz
<VarIzo> test
<ubuntuhelp> VarIzo, Понг.
<VarIzo> clear
<vamadir> дано pppoe+vpn. как отправить torrent  трафик только через pppoe??
<vamadir> чтобы торрент не жрал vpn
<Jastinog> 1
<wl8dr3_> Всем привет!
<wl8dr3_> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<itanium> пр
<itanium> t
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-04
<tagezi> утра всем
<Leagnus> угу
<Sergey_IT> вечера всем...угу
<andrex> ночера
<tagezi> вечера, очера.. по UTF 0 ещё день )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это что за кодировка utf 0?
<tagezi> ээ
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: utc
<tagezi> пальци кривые
<andrex> tagezi: ломик дать?
<tagezi> andrex: думаешь, это выпрямит их? ))
<andrex> ну не выпрямит так отломает)
<andrex> потом новые вырастут)
<Sergey_IT> проще клаву отрихтовать, под кривые руки )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-05
<tagezi> утра всем
<Jastinog> доброе
<artemz> доброе
<SergeyIT> угу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> понедельник среди недели
<Artur_Prosto> привет
<Artur_Prosto> может кто помочь с настройкой шлюза ?
<SmOkE_RU> Привет, а какие проблемы ?
<Artur_Prosto> настраиваю впервые.  чутка запутался с фаерволом
<Artur_Prosto> включаю маскардинг
<Artur_Prosto> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<Artur_Prosto> я так понимаю оно в таблице нат. цепочке POSTROUTING все ип  выходящие в нэт с интерфейса eth0 будет заменять на свой (1 единственный)
<Artur_Prosto> так ?
<SmOkE_RU> Вроде да
<Artur_Prosto> после этого . мне всего лишь поднять соединение с провайдером , и всё. указывать везде ип шлюза
<SmOkE_RU> По крайней мере у меня так же, только на ррр0, т.к. впн.
<Artur_Prosto> по идее он всех будет пускать в нэт
<Artur_Prosto> это самая базовая настройка
<SmOkE_RU> а в /etc/sysctl.conf net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 поставил ?
<Artur_Prosto> да
<Artur_Prosto> без каких либо там защит и блокировок
<SmOkE_RU> Тогда да, должно работать. Хотя возможно еще гетвей надо будет прописать
<Artur_Prosto> где ?
<SmOkE_RU> В маршрутизации
<Artur_Prosto> указать ип в качестве шлюза на машинах ?
<SmOkE_RU> У тебя ж на сервере 2 сетевухи ?
<Artur_Prosto> если на шлюзе. то разве он не должен выдаваться автоматом подключением
<Artur_Prosto> да
<SmOkE_RU> Ну ты в общем попробуй без гетвея, если не пойдет, пиши, разберемся
<SmOkE_RU> Я уже непомню что я там у себя настраивал :)
<Artur_Prosto> хех. как я напишу то ) если нэта не будет
<SmOkE_RU> Ты сейчас через что подключаешься ?
<Artur_Prosto> другой сервер . он то вроде бы работает. но там куча правил. и хер в них разберёшься . я тоже думал от туда сначала скопировать. но передумал
<Artur_Prosto> если что уж достучусь сюда. есть резервный выход в нэт
<Artur_Prosto> получает правило iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE , это единственное что нужно сделать с фаерволом для доступа в нэт без блокировок и т.п
<Artur_Prosto> так ?
<SmOkE_RU> Да, это правило перенапрявляет весь трафик на сетевуху, которая напрявит его далше
<SmOkE_RU> Дальше
<Artur_Prosto> а не надо указывать откуда пришёл трафик ? iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -eth1 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<Artur_Prosto> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -i eth1 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<SmOkE_RU> По идее не надо
<Artur_Prosto> кароче не взлетело
<Artur_Prosto> на шлбзе нэт есть
<Artur_Prosto> а машинах нету
<tagezi> Artur_Prosto: а ты можешь писать в одном предложении? )
<tagezi> ну, до 255 знаков в строке, обычно нормально отображается
<Artur_Prosto> здорово
<tagezi> и тебе привет )
<Artur_Prosto> проблема всё равно не решена
<tagezi> Artur_Prosto: ну, праснётся ктонить знающий и поможет
<Artur_Prosto> в этом то и проблема .  ждать некогда
<tagezi> читай маны тогда
<tagezi> народ вообще работает, и в паузах сюда заглядывает, а если завал, то и вовсе не заходит
<andrex> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<Alexx_> привет
<tagezi> о, привет. тут живые оказывается есть
<andrex> где? кто давай прибьем?
<andrex> все агафон опять кудато пропал, чет он там совсем запахался на форуме появляется раз несколько месяцев) ответил мну я ему ответил а он уже убег, хитрый жук
<Alexx_> Как Ubuntu 14.04 по сравнению с Ubuntu 12.04 в плане прожорливости?
<andrex> да примерно одинаково вроде бы
<tagezi> у меня уже 2 лопаты сточилось
<andrex> вот 15 уже заметно
<andrex> в юнитях покрайней мере
<tagezi> andrex: какой у нас формат даты по ISO?
<andrex> кракадила какогото мастерят они
<andrex> tagezi: фз)
<Alexx_> спс
<tagezi> блин..
<andrex> date -I
<andrex> посмотри)
<andrex> ГГГГ ММ ДД вроде
<tagezi> не.. в россии по госту дд.мм.(гг)гг
<andrex> аа те рашенский нада) но его я ваще фз
<tagezi> мне интерено как это на европейском будет.. у них же нет гостов
<andrex> In a Bash script, I want to print the current datetime in ISO 8601 format (preferably UTC), and it seems that this should be as simple as date -I
<tagezi> да, тоже самое только в медиавики ))
<andrex> вобщем не ты один такой хороший)
<andrex> хотяя ище исо этих туева куча
<tagezi> вовово
<tagezi> по госту должна быть точка, а в iso этих знаков хоть ложкой ешь )
<andrex> там нет точки как нестранно) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_8601 или всетаки чет у них там свое опчть также как с кодировкой тогда
<SergeyIT> так дата может быть короткая и длинная еще...
<tagezi> SergeyIT: мне бы короткую, а то таблица едит
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<buriedalive> глубокой ночи!?
<tagezi> глубокая ночь - это утро   )
<buriedalive> tagezi уже
<strativa> тут есть кто?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-06
<andrex> шмутры
<buriedalive> Здравствуйте
<tagezi> утра всем
<buriedalive> а обед можно?
<andrex> можно у мну обед)
<tagezi> нельзя, я тока позавтракал )
<llorephie> >_>
<buriedalive> andrex вот и у меня обед
<buriedalive> был
<buriedalive> только что
<andrex> поздравляю) праздновать будем?
<andrex> обед)
<buriedalive> это как? :)
<buriedalive> праздновать
<andrex> ну пожркм)
<andrex> е
<buriedalive> рюмочку водочки что ль? иль тортики?
<andrex> тортики лучше
<andrex> тортик такой из кусков мяса)
<buriedalive> оо вот!
<buriedalive> тортик из мяса - это дело
<buriedalive> или пиццу закажем?
<andrex> тортик из пицы ещене видел)
<buriedalive> да я и тортик из мяса не едал еще
<buriedalive> так только, представил что-то мясное
<buriedalive> как раз вон анти-пиццу взгрели
<buriedalive> аж вылетел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из мяса не знаю а из печени есть
<andrex> пицу развозить побежал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://naobed.kz/uploads/posts/2014-01/1389896271_zakusochnyj-tort-iz-pechenki.jpg
<andrex> да мне пофиг хоть из ДСП, хочу тортик)
<buriedalive> andrex на мотороллере?
<andrex> пешком
<andrex> ему не зя мотороллер
<andrex> он наказан
<buriedalive> у нас летом тут ездят пиццеристы, кажется из этого как его там - папа джонс что ли
<andrex> у нас студни задолбали тих пап джонс вызывать причем по ночам)
<buriedalive> даже датчики какие то к ним прикрутили gps, можно сразу в инете смотреть где он там едет на своём мотороллере
<buriedalive> а что, наверно удобно, пробки объезжает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> карт персональная или всех видно? на каком ближайшем перекрестке можно себе пиццу отжать
<buriedalive> персональная только, не всех
<JohnDoe_71Rus> жаль, было бы удобно
<buriedalive> по ночам студням наверно закуска под водочку, а то чо это по ночам только
<JohnDoe_71Rus> после секаса жор нападает
<buriedalive> JohnDoe_71Rus а так бы подбежал, как в гта, да? хлысь по лицу, забрал пиццу и был таков! :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага )
<buriedalive> во кстати
<buriedalive> в гта это было хорошо показано
<buriedalive> насчет этих пиццеристов на мотороллерах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://gta3vc.ru/uploads/posts/2012-10/1350114661_pizzaboy-gtavc-ride-front.jpg
<buriedalive> хех, точняк)
<buriedalive> точь-в-точь картинка
<buriedalive> играл когда то на виндовс еще
<buriedalive> чо там было то? xp
<Artur_Prosto> привет всем. при подключении по ssh  выдаёт Write failed: Broken pipe. сталкивался кто ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты сломал пипу
<Artur_Prosto> как ? вчера всёещё работало. сегодня утром уже нет
<Artur_Prosto> как исправить ?
<Artur_Prosto> решено
<SergeyIT> как?
<vamadir> привет
<vamadir> iptables -t nat -A SHADOWSOCKS -d serverIP -j RETURN
<vamadir> iptables -t nat -A SHADOWSOCKS -d 127.0.0.0/8 -j RETURN
<vamadir> iptables -t nat -A SHADOWSOCKS -d 192.168.0.0/16 -j RETURN
<vamadir> iptables -t nat -A SHADOWSOCKS -p tcp --dport 1025:65535 -j RETURN
<vamadir> iptables -t nat -A SHADOWSOCKS -p tcp -j REDIRECT --to-ports 1080
<vamadir> хочу спросить по поводу iptables, правильно ли я делаю? Мне нужно все пустить через прокси кроме локалки и нестандартные порты тоже.
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: и тебе )
<artemz> вечер
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-07
<tagezi> утра всем
<pr0mode> день добрый, господа
<tribals> ку
<tribals> как мне установить pip для python 3.4?
<tribals> пытался с помощью apt, но тот устанавливает его для 3.5
<andrex> наверное собрать с указанием питона который нужен или удалить питон кторый ненужен и поставить аптом pip хотя я не уверен
<UNIm95> tribals: Какой дистрибутив?
<UNIm95> + у тебя в системе пипон 3.4 стоит?
<UNIm95> питон*
<tribals> дистр 15.10
<tribals> по умолчанию ставится 3.4 и 3.5
<tribals> при попытке apt-get install python3-pip он (pip) ставится для 3.5, но не для 3.4
<tribals> я удалил 3.5, но python3-pip имеет его в зависимостях
<tribals> то есть по сути python3-pip ставит для 3.5
<tribals> других пакетов нету, только python3-pip
<tribals> например, нет пакета python3.4-pip
<mva> tribals: нескромный вопрос: зачем именно тебе нужен конкретно 3.4, но не 3.5?
<tagezi> а он вообще для 3.4 существует?
<tribals> для порядка, в системе по умолчанию стоит и 3.4, и 3.5, я решил оставить один из них
<tribals> попробовал сначала удалить 3.4, но он имеет кучу зависимостей от системных утилит
<tribals> по факту его нельзя удалить
<tribals> тогда я удалил 3.5
<tribals> тот удалился нормально
<mva> ну так почему не 3.5? и почему при первых же показаниях ошибочности выбора 3.4 (т.к. для 3.5 то, что тебе нужно, а для 3.4 - нету), ты не перевыбрал 3.5? :)
<mva> ах
<tribals> вот только теперь не получается поставить pip, так как он зависит от 3.5
<tribals> блин, потому что 3.4 удалить нельзя
<mva> к слову, а pip тебе точно нужен?
<mva> или ты его хочешь для компании?
<tribals> нет, блин, я буду пакеты в ручную с гитхаба качать и ставить тоже ручками
<tagezi> порядок в линуксе не возможен, ну, если ты не строишь свой дистрибутив с ноля )
<tribals> я вас понял
<tribals> удачи
<beebeep> Здарова
<pr0mode> ну вот, парень обиделся
<buriedalive> не дождался
<pr0mode> это всё tagezi виноват
<tagezi> блин, опять я во всём виноват.. чо мне теперь правду вобще нелзя говорить? ))
<buriedalive> tagezi ты виноват во всём! :)
<Evgeniy223575> Есть кто живой?
<buriedalive> ну есть
<buriedalive> я точно живой
<tagezi> ему уже не нужно )
<buriedalive> наверно нашёл решение
<buriedalive> и правильно сделал
<buriedalive> что стал искать
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-08
<pr0mode> дня
<tomfarr> дарова пипол
<tomfarr> у меня такой вопрос: У меня установлена убунта 15.04, обновленная из 14.10. Все работает. Что с этим делать?
<UNIm95> tomfarr: Страдать.
<tomfarr> Будет сделанно!
<Leagnus> не не, лучче поставь Windows 95
<alexandr> Доброго времени суток! В shutter  проблема с кириллицей. Если русские имена окон, то отображаются крякозябры. Кубунту 15.10. Подскажите пожалуйста, в какую сторону копать?
<UNIm95> alexandr: какую кодировку ставил?
 * alexandr msg UNIm95  в кодировку не лез вообще. Все стоит по умолчанию.  locale говорит вот что http://pastebin.ru/MbkR5wtW
<UNIm95> alexandr: А в каких приложения это происходит?
<tagezi> LANGUAGE=ru:en_US <- старнная строка
 * alexandr msg UNIm95 shutter, больше ни где проблем не заметил
<UNIm95> tagezi: а я и просмотрел.
<UNIm95> alexandr: Косяк указан
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-07
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi> утра
<aleksei`> опаа, по скайпу вирусня ходит ))) байду
<aleksei`> а нам пофиг. у нас линукся :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> рут форматит?
<aleksei`> там под мастдай фигня какая-то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> один фиг новый скайп сервис в облаке
<aleksei`> крч это китайский антивирус )) всё иероглифами, фиг удалишь ))
<aleksei`> пойду свой зоопарк проверю, вдруг кто подхватил
<tagezi> ааа... а я проигнорил эту ссылку вообще :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> aleksei`: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CwkOjbDXAAAaNyP.jpg
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus,  браузер Амиго - это сила )))
<|cub|> здрасти
<SimonNL> mamadra: \o
<s1cklive> re all
<yrun> re
<punkoivan> всем привет.
<punkoivan> Как дела?
<punkoivan> Сижу под ВПНом, нет доустпа к ирке целіми днями :(
<SpeedRedPanda> Люди подскажите, при регистрации на форуме сделал опечатку в email, сколько ждать аннулирования или как исправить ?
<UNIm95> SpeedRedPanda: Еще раз зарегай на правильное мыло. После у модеров попроси поправить ник и удалить кривого юзера
<Sergey_IT> а разве самому нельзя исправить? Посмотрел - я могу свой исправить
<Sergey_IT> или на каком форуме?
<SpeedRedPanda> ubuntu.ru
<Sergey_IT> а там подтверждение по емайл разве?
<SpeedRedPanda> да
<Sergey_IT> тогда зарегистрируйся по-новой ... как юним95 говорит
<SpeedRedPanda> блин а может там есть таймаут если регистрация не подтверждается?
<SpeedRedPanda> Извините, но Вы не можете регистрировать сразу несколько пользователей за один раз.
<SpeedRedPanda> не вариант )))
<Sergey_IT> так зарегайся через мобильную сеть
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-08
<yrun> Привет
<Admin1488> привет
<yrun> SpeedRedPanda, движок форума ubuntu.ru - SMF 2.0.12, и технически изменить email учётной записи вполне возможно, а если админы не делают, то, возможно, не отлажена оперативная обратная связь регистрирующихся пользователей с админами.
<yrun> Sergey_IT, изменить свой логин пользователь не может (только посредством правок в БД), а изменить свой ник возможно только после активации учётной записи.
<tagezi> утра всем
<Admin1488> утро
<tagezi> Admin1488: короче, савсем последнего нет. СПбГЭУ обещало выложить,но видимо положили болт на закон
<tagezi> так что есть в непотребном виде из docx скакимито идиотизмами... мне пару дней нужно будет привести его в порядок
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Admin1488> tagezi: так что есть в непотребном виде из docx скакимито идиотизмами... мне пару дней нужно будет привести его в порядок
<Admin1488> Хорошо
<Admin1488> утро
<fobo7> привет всем, как установить teamviwer в lubuntu 16, пишет что єтот пакет невозможно установить, Dependency is not satisfiable:libpng12-0
<aleksei`> вечера
<fobo7> кто то знает как решить проблему с libpng12-0
<fobo7> ?
<fobo7> одни хавцы линукса
<fobo7> аххаха
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-09
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.3dnews.ru/942257 теперь еще и драйвера следят
<Admin1488> Утречко
<Admin1488> JohnDoe_71Rus: Не считаю это уж чем то плохим, пусть следят, если бы я занимался чем то не хорошем то позаботился бы о том что бы не кому не чего не досталось, ну и наверняка развернул бы все на теил ос
<aleksei`> так у нвидии давно уже телеметрия была встроена в драйвера
<aleksei`> просто не светили они это
<aleksei`> если не ошибаюсь, ещё с тех времён, когда появился geforce experience
<SergeyIT> трям...п
<SCHAAP137> http://storage8.static.itmages.com/i/16/1109/h_1478714602_9650719_4ffb2dc635.jpeg
<SCHAAP137> :)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-10
<tagezi> утра всем
<aleksei`> утра
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-11
<shulgin43> всем привет! у меня кодировка читаемая?
<shulgin43> vsem privet! moi soobsheniya russkimi bukvami vidno? тест
<shulgin43> privet vsem! est' tut zhivie?
<Asfer> Утра всем есть кто
<shulgin43> Всем привет! кто-нибудь готов мне немного помочь с настройкой звука?
<tagezi> утра всем
<aleksei`> утра
<Admin1488> утро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> внимание вопрос. как выделить место на ssd диске? весь диск под систему целиком, и не забивать его больше чем на половину. или сделать раздел на пол диска а остальное место оставить на откуп контроллеру.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> root и /home на разные разделы не рассматриваем в данном случае
<andrex> каламбур https://hi-tech.mail.ru/news/windows-atomic-bombing/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23460249/ ничего подозрительного нет? меня про фреймбуфер смущает
<andrex> фз ниче не вижу окромя что папок файлов нет) варнинги)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а это давно на папки ругаетс
<andrex> ну и веса ему не нравится)
<andrex> и фбдев
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне не нравится что fbdev
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это получается софтово, на проце
<andrex> да чето в конфиге видать и наверное надо оставить чето одно дибо веса либо фбдев
<SergeyIT> утра
<tagezi> раннего
<SergeyIT> ага, темно еще )
<SergeyIT> пятница 11 тоже нехороший день (
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, как лыжи?
<tagezi> да +5 на следующей неделе
<tagezi> и дождь, какие нафиг лыжи
<Sergey_IT> посмотрим )
<tagezi> дорожки так и не накатали
<Sergey_IT> а у нас горки открыли
<Sergey_IT> но времени нет
<tagezi> снега в лесу уже по колено.. на беговых не покататься, вязнешь
<Sergey_IT> и для беговых сделали
<tagezi> а фины пока температура не стабилизируется ничего накатывать не будут
<tagezi> это где?
<Sergey_IT> http://tyytari.ru/
<Sergey_IT> около Красного села
<tagezi> хм.. не далеко от Питера получается
<tagezi> а там что горы есть? о_О
<Sergey_IT> Красное село - это Питер
<Sergey_IT> гора 80м
<tagezi> ну, да.. теперь Питер
<Sergey_IT> Воронья гора повыше, но там спортшколы
<tagezi> я из детсва помню что там поля до горизонта
<Sergey_IT> с нее весь Питер виден - немцы обстреливали оттуда
<tagezi> воронью гору где только не тыкают...
<tagezi> мне тоже самое расказывали про карельский першеек, там пупырь есть
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: Перчатки в хлам, на попе дырка...Хромаю...ноги волочу...лицо горит, в трусах снежинка...кататься с горки я люблю...!!!
<Sergey_IT> я на ней в молодости катался
<Sergey_IT> до нее можно было по лыжне от дома дойти ~15км
<Sergey_IT> а у меня сегодня сервер в кирпич превратился (
<tagezi> сломал свою старушку?
<Sergey_IT> оживил ). Но такого кирпича не видел никогда... включается - но нет ни видео, ни клавы, ни звука....
<Sergey_IT> надо будет электролиты перепаять -5 вспухли
<tagezi> 5 вспухли.. ожирели наверное..  :)
<Sergey_IT> хорошо не взорвались
<tagezi> что ты так запускаешь то?
<Sergey_IT> год назад были нормальными
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-12
<tagezi> утра всем
<spaik> привет - вы не поверите - я сам подрубил нет )) черезе 3жмодем - авсе в ручную сделал и все сам
<spaik> нета то небыло
<Sergey_IT> а теперь в нете никого нет )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот маладец. сам с нуля написал дрова для модема, и прогу для работы с ним
<andrex> а щас свистки сами определяются
<andrex> ну либо at комманды скормить и все)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот если нету. и ат команды самому парсить, и с портом протокол
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати. повторю свой вопрос. как лучше поступить с ssd диском
<JohnDoe_71Rus> один раздел на весь винт и не забивать его больше половины. или сделать раздел на половину объема диска. а остальное оставить незанятым
<linxon> 20-40 гигабайт рекомендуют оставлять неразмеченным
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну я хотел половину от 120
<andrex> да пофиг
<linxon> пофиг угу
<andrex> если ссд норм то ваще пофиг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не пофиг. контроллеру пространство для маневра нужно
<andrex> а если шлак то нафиг он ненужно
<linxon> JohnDoe_71Rus: 20-40
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, ясно
<linxon> потом, если линукс, можно из рут директории переместить некоторые папки уже на HDD
<linxon> на винде можно тоже сим.ссылками побаловаться
<linxon> чтобы не писала особо
<andrex> ппц вы
<andrex> нинада ничего оставлять неразмеченым
<andrex> полностью размечаеш и все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я хотел раздел /root со старого диска перенести. а /home и /var со старого подключить
<andrex> файловая система сама резервирует место которое дыже рут не сможет забить оно остается для резерввирования битых блоков ноо в ссд битый блок равносильно смерти всему диску
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при чем тут файловая система? вопрос про уровень работы контроллера диска
<andrex> ну если совсем уж параноя можеш гига 3 оставить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для равномерного износа, он размазывает инфу по всем имеющимся ячейкам
<andrex> а один фиг они не равномерно изнашиваются
<andrex> гдето косяки будут при сборке
<andrex> всеравно)
<andrex> ну и придется выносить всякие кешы логи свапы и прочую фигню на хард
<andrex> все че много пишет
<andrex> хотя щас свап тоже можно на ссд запихать
<linxon> у моего знакомого на ноуте стоит только SSD
<linxon> наверное, третий год пошел с момента покупки
<linxon> он туда игры всякие фильмы пишет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так сказал, что /home /var на старом жестком будет. вот еще про свап напомнили
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на ssd только система
<andrex> нуу есть хорошые ссд которые норм переживают кучу записей а есть хреновые которые и через год сдохнут
<linxon> от ссдшки зависит
<linxon> андрюха говорит же
<linxon> смотря какая ссдшка
<linxon> какая марка
<andrex> у нас на сервах работают)) и нифига им
<linxon> :) ну вот. нечего бояться
<andrex> главное лишние телодвижения повырубать всякие индексы дефрагментации и прочую ненужную при ссд фигню которая будет его грохать только
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://geektimes.ru/company/ocz/blog/274647/
<andrex> журналы там итд
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: смотри на сайте производителя инфу как с твоим быть вобще
<linxon> JohnDoe_71Rus: да не нужно заморачиваться
<linxon> у меня корневуха максимум 16 гиг занимает
<linxon> остальное перемещается на HDD
<JohnDoe_71Rus> kingston suv400s37/120g
<linxon> потом если зажмет - прибавишь
<andrex> не приьавит и не убавит)
<andrex> резервв бирятся от процента обема диска и не видится компом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а тесты показывают что неразмеченная область играет роль
<linxon> andrex: он медленнее начинает работать
<andrex> если разметиш 1 гиг то не значит ни разу что у тя там будет 199 гигов резерва) они там просто мертвым грузом будут спать
<linxon> со временем
<andrex> да просто таблица меньше вот и быстрее шуршыт
<andrex> меньше шариться в каком секторе че валяется)
<linxon> не, там помоему дела с фрагментацией
<linxon> или какие-то тряблы с записями на ячейку
<linxon> типо она не полностью заполняется и при этом считается заполненной/занятой
<andrex> да может ухуддшаться сама работа диска со временем вот и тормозит)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чего ухудшится? электроны в проводах застревать гна
<linxon> гы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> начнут? разжиреют от бездействия
<linxon> устроют революцию
<linxon> построят коммунизм в проводах
<andrex> могут)
<linxon> конечно
<andrex> могут ваще свалить отуда со временем
<andrex> и плакали твои данные)
<andrex> флешки в данном случае ненадежнее хардов
<linxon> ))
<andrex> хотя те ненажнее оптических носитеей
<andrex> перфокарты наше все) дырки никуда не убегают)
<linxon> один парнишка видео снимает про свои находки
<linxon> всякую аппаратуру с помойки тащит домой
<linxon> типо "Ого, оно работает"
<andrex> а типо их там таких много
<andrex> особенно кто за границей
<andrex> там вечно все на памойках лежит)
<andrex> причем зачастую рабочее
<andrex> если чурки не разберут)
<linxon> ну он денюжку делает
<linxon> на ютуб просмотри + продажа бу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> один чувак не с памойки, а на аукционе купил старый крей что ли. и разобрал пол дома что бы в подвал протащить
<linxon> это про которого на хабре писали?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и запустил железяку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> страшно думать сколько у него счет за электричество
<linxon> его же на работу взяли потом
<linxon> толи гугл... или IBM
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://protonpc.ru/download2/s3.jpg.png хыхы
<linxon> парсить вещички какие-нибудь
<linxon> пароль подбирать
<linxon> в несколько потоков
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 160 потоков
<andrex> фсб ща закупится
<andrex> будут трафик расшифровывать))))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://habrahabr.ru/post/170349/ вообще то картинка старая
<spaik> привет - что думаете про линукс роса?
<tagezi> на канале убунту
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> я думаю тут о нём вообще не думают
<Sergey_IT> снега по уши, а ты о росе
<tagezi> ну не поуши
<tagezi> у нас тут лениво накатали одну дорожку, можно завтра будет пойти покататься
<tagezi> пока не растаял
<Sergey_IT> у нас полметра местами
<Sergey_IT> за вечер еще сантиметра 4 упало
<masters> не думай о Росе, подумай о Дебиане
<Sergey_IT> а лучше вообще - не думай )
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-13
<tagezi> утра всем
<aleksei`> дня
<tagezi> да, дня
<aleksei`> а я только проснулся ))
<tagezi> ну, с добрым утром тогда :)) я уже 4 часа на ногах :)
<aleksei`> )) спасибо, а я решил сегодня поваляться ))
<andrex> а я спать
<andrex> ))
<aleksei`> ))
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-06
<aleksei`> утра всем
<shamahn> Ребят. Ну подскажите. Если я из консоли сервера по ssh могу подключиться, а через комп в сети нет с ошибкой Network error: Connection refused значит с файерволом что-то, верно?
<aleksei`> shamahn, ну по идее порт закрыт
<shamahn> глупейшая хрень. dhcp выдал айпишник телефону такой же как и серверу
<shamahn> я олень :) извините что отвлек
<shamahn> aleksei`: да кто б его закрывал :)
<sansero> А цветовые профили монитора на 17
<sansero> на 17,10 кто нить менял?
<sansero> Что-то нет вижу где можно импортировать свой профиль в настройках...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наверно так же как в других убунтах
<sansero> Не, в настройках-устройства-цвет нет такой возможности /хотя, судя по справке, должна быть /
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я на lubuntu14.04  в автозапус запихнул скрипт
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-07
<aleksei`> утра
<andrex> обеда
<aleksei`> круто
<aleksei`> приятного )
<andrex> былобы приятного
<andrex> а так просто 3 часа дня
<aleksei`> у нас 9 только, начался раб. день (
<diskin> это ж круто, столько всего можно успеть еще до вечера!
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-08
<rh10> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: собрал вчера aqemu в deb.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> брал control из siв
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *sid
<andrex> долго чет ты возился)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я только учусь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но получился пакет именем старой версии. циферки из старого ченджлога
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пробовал дописать в ченджлог свое, ругался на eof в середине файла
<aleksei`> здрям
<artus> @op
<artus> все как всегда сломано )
<artus> @deop
<artus> так, трям всем )
<SergeyIT> и тебе тарарам )
<artus> о, сирожааа )) приветь)
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-10
<aleksei`> утра
<artus> трям фсем
<nihi1ist> трям
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-11
<Turb0Pa5s>  Здаров, братва! Не подскажите, на первый пень с 24 метрами оперативки,  реально ли поставить убунту с LXDE? :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> торопыжка
<andrex> нет
<andrex> нереально
<andrex> он ваще куку)
<andrex> видать пень летает быстро вот он и торопится))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> о, ты то мне и нужен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть файл ченджлог из гита, как его правильно подсунуть в папку /debian для сборки? ручками копировать не вариант наверно, репа обновится
<andrex> фз я вот так прям не собирал их никогда)
<andrex> а нафиг он тесдалсято?
<andrex> ченж этот
<andrex> обычно без всяких ченжов и прочего гемора собираю
<andrex> потому что в реп класть ненадо так поставил и забыл)
<andrex> точнее собирал
<andrex> ща проще
<andrex> ебилд сделал и доволен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> без ченджлога оно ругается
<andrex> ну у меня ничего не ругаось
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и еще глупая железка, часть имени пакета с номером берет из ченджлога
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://github.com/tobimensch/aqemu/blob/master/CHANGELOG не уверен что ?? в номере прожует.
<andrex> че нету прям ченжлога файлом чтоли?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> народ же как то делает номер комита в имени пакета
<andrex> да обычно берется версия тарбола
<andrex> преределывается в дебиановску
<andrex> и все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот нету тарбола, есть гит репа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть ченджлог из дебиана sid, я пробовал свое в начало написать, ругался на eof
<andrex> конец файла не правильный
<andrex> всегото)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, в тех строчках которые я добавил
<andrex> в бунте About   -   Send Feedback to @ubuntu_updates  весь ченж лог
<andrex> ыы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хех. собрал. пот поговоришь со знающим человеком и проблема пугается. даже на расстоянии
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25938266/ если без чейнджлога
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25938273/ если подсунуть ченджлог из гита. его еще надо переименовать маленькими буквами иначе не видит
<andrex> ыыыы
<andrex> ну по сути там как я понял ченж должен быть попределенного формата
<andrex> а не как есть
<andrex> тобиш смотреть наа хотябы какойто ченж ог и писать свой типо также иначе фигня выйде
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, фигня
<andrex> серожа
<artus> nhzv
<artus> трям
<andrex> оооооооооооооооо
<andrex> artus: ты окедава
<artus> дарофф)) да воть как то воть. патирялси чутка, вернулси) перебивал винт на ноте и все руки не доходили линь воткнуть ))
<andrex> эм а скопипастить тупо)
<andrex> четокакто сложно все)
<artus> да лень было перетягивать, да и думал че б такого пощупать, воть воткнул минс с синамоном, прикоольно) все что нуна есть и норм, фсе искаробочно и шустро) кароче поставил и забыл)
<andrex> ну ты ващеее
<andrex> а бунту щупал последнюю на гномике?
<andrex> я вот чет не пощупал( както тоже лень
<artus> не, последнюю неть, весной кажись пыталси - чет оно както сама бунта тормозно-глючная показалась и снес ее мин через 5ть )) да блин, вааще лень с чем нить возитцо, перерос я эти страдания и дрочиво на всякие свистоперделки, воткнул то что на автомате под
<artus> хватило все что есть в x230 и шустро работает - и пофиг че там крутитцо если чесно. аа, вспомнил, я дебьян не переносил ибо там сломали куте5либ, что приводило к сегфолту всего что на куте, тоесть ни смплеер, ни остальные ништяки, кароче грусть ) а снуля пе
<artus> ребивать - дык мона и другое чет глянуть )
<andrex> ну ладно)
<andrex> отмазалсо)
<andrex> я тут ходю топики меняю))
<artus> на что меняешь? ))
<andrex> на новые плющки)
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> перехожу на Qt5 - одну рабочую прогу перекомпилил
<artus> зачем ?
<Sergey_IT> чтобы Qt4 не ставить на 18.04
<Sergey_IT> да и изменить в прогах кое-что надо
<tomfarr> !seen handiscraftman
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<tomfarr> vary funny
<tomfarr> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<tomfarr> !man password
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='man password'
<Sergey_IT> чего бота мучаешь?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-12
<andrex> @mode +b BalTun
<andrex> серожааа
<andrex> @mode -b BalTun
<Sergey_IT> чего кричишь?
<andrex> ты пришел)
<Sergey_IT> 3-ю прогу в qt5 перевел
<andrex> под винду поди
<andrex> да?
<Sergey_IT> под 18.04
<andrex> норм)
<Sergey_IT> виндой не пользуюсь
<andrex> зато досей пользуешся)
<Sergey_IT> хотя есть ХР
<andrex> оно уже почти не годное
<Sergey_IT> ДОС на работе только
<Sergey_IT> кому годное - кому нет, от задач зависит
<andrex> нууу крипто про новое уже под него не пшет и сайты не все открываются нормально
<andrex> вобщем ппц)
<andrex> да и проги тоже уже не все пашут
<andrex> незнаю зачем оно ваще уже)
<andrex> трупик
<Sergey_IT> а зачем из ХР в инет ходить?
<andrex> ну у нас на старыъ железках где 7 еле думает стоит хрюн
<Sergey_IT> есть проги, которые в ней работают, а больше и не надо... как ДОС
<andrex> не это да
<Sergey_IT> просто жена печптные платы разводит... а я старые проги иногда меняю в  Дельфи
<andrex> уууу ничесе
<andrex> и делает их сама?
<andrex> всмысле ресует чтоб потом травить)
<andrex> иди это о каких то других платах)))
 * andrex задумалсо
<andrex> такс нада бунту скачать крайнюю посмотреть
<andrex> !get
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='get'
<andrex> !search iso
<ubuntuhelp> Found: torrents, miniiso@minimal, isomount, alternate-#kubuntu, midi, loopback@iso, mount, dvdiso, nrg, mini.iso@minimal
<andrex> !minimal
<ubuntuhelp> Образ Minimal CD очень небольшой по размеру. Большинство пакетов выкачивается из интернета при установке. Это позволяет Вам выбрать только те пакеты, которые Вам нужны. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Sergey_IT> andrex, ее платы производят в Китае, у нас нет таких производств
<andrex> ну кажется поня
<andrex> схемы делает и шлет китайцам
<andrex> на какойто древней проге))
<Sergey_IT> схемы разработчики рисуют - она конструктор
<andrex> ну ок
<andrex> все понтно но ничего не понятно)
<Sergey_IT> picad 2002
<andrex> угу старенькая
<Sergey_IT> посмотри на видеоплату плату - видишь? Вот такие она картинки рисует для их производства
<andrex> ну я понял уже
<Sergey_IT> а новенькие проги заточены на автоматическую работу - но для этого нужен целый отдел программеров, чтобы заработало
<JohnDoe_71Rus> жена платы разводит???
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: крайняя бубунта от 17.10 ничем кроме циферок пока не отличается
<Sergey_IT> JohnDoe_71Rus, а что тебя удивляет? У них на фирме только женщины этим и занимаются
<JohnDoe_71Rus> монтажницы я понимаю. но вот схемы или разводку делать, обычно мужики
<Sergey_IT> одного только мужика знаю, кто этим занимается, но у него простые схемы
<andrex> не тама гномащель
<andrex> в десктопе
<andrex> нада пощупать)
<andrex> посмотреть
<andrex> но ставить не собираюсь
<andrex> они какието тяжкие)
<andrex> бунты эти
<Sergey_IT> у меня lubuntu везде
<Sergey_IT> хватает, нужна ОС а не свистелки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: огнелис есть?
<Sergey_IT> усть
<Sergey_IT> есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проверь пожалуйста. открываем приватное окно, видно как курсор мигает в строке адреса а потом фокус из строки убегает куда то
<JohnDoe_71Rus>  раньше, на 55 такого не припомню. вроде с 56 началось
<artus> никуда ничего не убегает
<artus> 56.0 (64-бит)
<Sergey_IT> может глюки?
<Sergey_IT> а что такое приватное окно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> приватный режим
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: бубунта?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: угу, минт
<Sergey_IT> ничего никуда не скачет...
<Sergey_IT> запусти из терминала и посмотри... может кто ругнется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а у меня вот так http://dropmefiles.com/pVcxF
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-05
<aleksei`> утра
<CHeRuBaEL> UNIm95 -> Принял, разбираюсь )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в 2 этапа обновил 14.04 -> 16.04 -> 18.04. на последнем этапе обновления сеть работала и пакеты для установки скачались. после перезагрузки в 18.04 wifi подключается, ip маска шлюз все получаются от dhcp
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но вот резолва имен уже нет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как там должно быть? уточнение, lubuntu
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для сети нетворк менеджер
<CHeRuBaEL> В общем решил я вопрос с сетевыми в awesome -> wicd! Всем спасибо!
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-06
<aleksei`> утра
<|rapidsp|> re
<|rapidsp|> а почему у меня в скрипте echo ровненько нарисовано, а вконсоли в некоторых строках табуляция плывет?
<|rapidsp|> пишу в виде echo "text <tab> - <tab> text"
<SergeyIT> tagezi, привет!
<tagezi> SergeyIT: привет :)
<SergeyIT> куда андрекса дел?
<tagezi> эм.. так он в Сибири :)
<tagezi> вырос, наверное, дела, семья... стало скучно
<tagezi> в россии ирка не популярна же
<SergeyIT> да не... как только ты пришел, он пропал )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как в 18.04 переделали работу резолвера имен?
<SergeyIT> 3 недели уже скрывается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и тагезю спугнул
<SergeyIT> и тебя спугнуть? https://moss.sh/name-resolution-issue-systemd-resolved/
<aleksei`> страфно ююю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> irefox не может установить соединение с сервером moss.sh.
<SergeyIT> и чего говорит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то и говорит. остальной тырнет робит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://medium.com/@ahmadb/fixing-dns-issues-in-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bd4f9ca56620 там это было?
<SergeyIT> у меня https://moss.sh/ без проблем (18.04)
<SergeyIT> tagezi: работаешь?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> сизон закончился, делать нечего
<SergeyIT> это да (
<tagezi> начальство знает, что я просто так не сижу.. так что смотрит сквозь пальцы на моё сидение в компе
<tagezi> а я пока попрограмирую чегонить :)
<SergeyIT> а чего в финке? Кончилось?
<tagezi> что в финке?
<SergeyIT> работа
<tagezi> у меня там и не было её
<tagezi> я там только стажировку прошёл, бесплатную
<SergeyIT> а я думал работал
<tagezi> а на нормальную работу не хотят брать
<tagezi> была бы работа, я бы от туда не свалил
<SergeyIT> а специальность?
<tagezi> была бы работа, был бы вид на жительство
<tagezi> стажировался в магазине
<SergeyIT> с этим тяжело, как я понимаю
<SergeyIT> технарям там проще
<SergeyIT> tagezi: смотрю в режим входишь ;)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-07
<aleksei`> утра доброго доброго )
<seariell> здраствуйте
<SergeyIT> ку
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем доброго времени суток
<SergeyIT> ку
<CHeRuBaEL> Необходим совет по настройке второго монитора в awesome, подскажиет пожалуйста где рыть? В принципе второй монитор работает из коробки но с некоторыми косячками. Подключён к HDMI, нужно сделать чтобы он работал при закрытой
<CHeRuBaEL> крышке ноута. Тоесть когда нужен ноут, отключаешь монитор и все ты мобильный, а когда подключаешь внешний монитор, то он должен становиться основным (как-бы). Заранее благодарен за помощь!
<CHeRuBaEL> Где вообще конфиги? Это на Авесомовский конфиг ковырять? Или xorgовский?
<SergeyIT> а клавиатуру как пользовать при закрытой крышке... (
<CHeRuBaEL> Внешняя USB и Мыша
<CHeRuBaEL> Ну тут ноут типа стационаром становится )
<CHeRuBaEL> Просто ноут слааабенький с 11" диагональю а рабочий моник с 27" диагональю ))) Выбор очевиден ))
<tagezi> так в гуях это же настраивается
<tagezi> а зачем тебе вообще ависом? или 18.04 на нём теперь пашет?
<tagezi> у меня всё кнопачками на клаве делается.. кстати
<CHeRuBaEL> Ну первое: Ноут прямо ожил с авесомом, ну и для общего развития
<tagezi> но моэно мышой в конфиге
<CHeRuBaEL> Работает даже шустрее чем с Лу\Хубунту
<tagezi> ну, я верю..
<tagezi> а крысиный_яд не пробовал?
<CHeRuBaEL> xfce? Тоже ятжко )
<tagezi> мне понравилось.. но некоторым вим-лайк бывает сложно осилить
<tagezi> CHeRuBaEL: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ratpoison
<CHeRuBaEL> tagezi: спс, ознакомлюсь )
<tagezi> не за что :)
<tagezi> я много чего перепробовал, но всегда возвращаюсь к кде.. как-то привычнее
<tagezi> даи когда голова уже гудит, обычно получается быстрее работать..
<tagezi> но тебе не покатит, её сложно настроить так чтобы она реально лёгкая была
<CHeRuBaEL> tagezi: Да, я сейчас посмотрел, ну это слишком брутально ))) Мне просто немного лайтовый рабочий стол нужен, а там вообще жесть )
<tagezi> ну, потому она и крысиный яд :)
<tagezi> но она вообще реально летает, и работать в ней можно со скоростью электрического разряда :)
<tagezi> там всё на кнопках как в виме :)
<CHeRuBaEL> Мне Авесом понравился в принципе, есть все нужное, можно даже из Гнома менеджер приложений установить ))) Ну если печатать лень )))
<CHeRuBaEL> И как Вим хрен выключишь? :_)
<SergeyIT> может здесь посмотреть https://linuxnow.ru/view.php?id=103
<tagezi> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<tagezi> эм
<SergeyIT> забывать стал?
<tagezi> CHeRuBaEL: я в vim работаю.. он вообще самый классный
<SergeyIT> и извращенный )
<CHeRuBaEL> tagezi: Да, я тоже иногда юзаю, но мне особо он не нужен, но прикольно )
<tagezi> да нормальный он, если кланг не собирать :)
<SergeyIT> нормальный - это который самописный
<CHeRuBaEL> SergeyIT: Спс, копаю ))
<SergeyIT> не мне - гуглю ;)
<SergeyIT> у меня 2 монитора никогда не было
<SergeyIT> tagezi: а чего на канал в джабере не заходишь? Для развлечения можно...
<tagezi> да там вообще делать нечего помоему
<CHeRuBaEL> SergeyIT: Статейка норм, спс! Монитор ноута вырубил, рою дальше )
<SergeyIT> вот таким запросом найдена "linux второй монитор при подключении становится основным"
<SergeyIT> raiden там долго был, пока линукс не снес
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-08
<aleksei`> утра всем
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-09
<sharikoff> всем прив
<SergeyIT> ку
<neckron> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем доброго времени суток!
#ubuntu-ru 2019-11-04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: не спит
#ubuntu-ru 2019-11-05
<diskin> решение выше неправильное
<diskin> for f in `find /папка -type f -name '*.7z' -print 2> /dev/null`; do 7z l $f; done
<diskin> вот это
<diskin> а правильное вот такое, надо быть проще )
<diskin> find /папка -type f -name '*.7z' -exec 7z l {} \; 2> /dev/null
#ubuntu-ru 2019-11-06
<subrain> всем привет
<subrain> помогите плиз решить вопрос , создал тему https://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=308962.new#new
<diskin> subrain, привет, а не пробовал указать параметр uid?
<subrain> /192.168.169.238/install  /mnt/install cifs  username=1,password=1,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<subrain> в этой строке по умолчанию root, правильно я понял?
<diskin> да, если не указан uid, то uid=0
<diskin> subrain, а какие права получаются после монтирования у /mnt/install ?
<subrain> чтение запись для всех
<diskin> владелец root?
<subrain> да
<diskin> и с терминала ты их видишь и можешь зайти?
<subrain> да
<diskin> проблема только с Thunar?
<subrain> другие не устанавливал
<diskin> не, я в смысле Thunar в сравнении с консолью
<diskin> то есть ты запускаешь от себя терминал, ls -l /mnt/install, cd /mnt/install, ls - все ок?
<subrain> да
<diskin> странно. в терминале ты не рутом же делаешь?
<subrain> если тунар запускаю под рутом sudo tunar, то тоже все норм
<subrain> терминал без рута запускаю, видит без проблем ls тоже ок
<diskin> "ты запускаешь от себя терминал" - от себя значит твоим пользователем, и никаких там sudo :)
<diskin> ммм
<diskin> а в Thunar "не видит" это как? /mnt видит? а внутри пусто?
<subrain> пробовал монтировать через gigolo, но тоам переодически отваливаются, наврено из-за того, что сначала попытка монтирования, а потом получения ИП.
<subrain> решил через fstab надежнее
<subrain> https://cut.sx/pirsEs/
<subrain> если без рута, то нет папок, помеченным красным
<diskin> а если без рута зайти в Thunar, перейти в корень, там же есть mnt? а в нем install
<diskin> у тебя на скрине показан домашний каталог
<diskin> а то, что красным, это же типа избранного в Thunar?
<subrain> без рута через Thunar без проблем захожу /mnt/install
<diskin> ну, и там все есть, что надо?
<subrain> ага
<diskin> так в чем проблема? )
<subrain> пытаюсь докумекать почему под рутом их видно в "избарнном", а без рута нет
<diskin> их надо добавить туда
<diskin> и это запомнится в настройках Thunar в твоей учетной записи
<diskin> само оно не добавляется
<diskin> монтируется просто в каталог /mnt/install
<diskin> а дальше твое дело, как это использовать. через избранное, или напрямую заходить в /mnt
<subrain> так, вроде понятно  становится. казалось бы такой простой вопрос))) спасибо, друг))
<diskin> subrain, пожалуйста. на форуме долго бы разбирались с правами, такой вариант совсем не очевидный )
<diskin> ты там напиши что-нибудь, чтобы тема не висела. можешь сослаться на чатик этот, может кто присоединится еще
<subrain> отпишусь там, чтобы народ голову не ломал.
<diskin> а там кстати дали совет выкинуть из fstab
<subrain> У меня  задача стоит, всю кантору перевести на бесплатный софт, срок 6 месяцев. Чую будет много приключений. server 2008r2 заменить на *ubuntumsq, ms sql заменить на postgresql  и т.д.
<diskin> интересно было бы записать эти приключения и вообще весь процесс, в каком-нибудь блоге
<JohnDoe_71Rus> " всю кантору перевести на бесплатный софт" если вдруг еще вылезет ограничение "отечественный софт" то *бунта не вариант к сожалению
<subrain> про НЕ использование fstab были такие мысли, что не совсем хорошо юзать файл, который овтечает за монтирование дисков
<subrain> мы не бюджетники, поэтому просто нужно уйти от MS. Мне самому интересно, для общего развития так сказать.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если не путаю, когда в тунаре/наутилусе/псманфм открываешь сетевой ресурс тыканьем, он монтируется в хомяке. где то в конфигах
<subrain> ок, принял к сведению. спасибо
#ubuntu-ru 2019-11-07
<sflyer> Всем привет, может кто подсказать по настройке lightdm?  Хотелось бы индикацию текущей раскладки клавиатуры на экране ввода пароля. Нашел layout, но он не отображает, если не выбрать раскладку через него (а там их огромное колличество), а показывает [layout].
<sflyer> Вариант с индикацией на клавиатуре не подходит. Xubuntu 19.04
<mintdja> sflyer: попробуй https://linuxmint.com.ru/viewtopic.php?p=84148#p84148
<mintdja> не индикация, но вариант )
#ubuntu-ru 2019-11-09
<Levsha> ll
<Levsha> Добрый день
<Levsha> Здесь можно получить совет?
